# July 2009 buddies wanted!!



## shelleylu

Hi Girls,

I know there is a July buddies thread (hello ladies) but its only till 15th of July, and I will be due on the 16th!!

So, I thought I'd start a new one as I have seen a couple of BFP's in the last day or so..

Come and join me and share the anxiety/laughter/obsessing/tears/tantrums and joys of baby growing!!

All the best of luck to everyone who's still TTC, and all new :bfp: badge holders!!

xxxx:cloud9:xxxx

61 of us!! 

8 Blue - 5 Pink - 2 Yellow - who will win??!!


USER..............BFP..........................EDD.......................IMPORTANT DATES/TEAMS!!................

Flutterbylge.....BFP 18th Oct............Edd - 1st July 2009
Babydance......BFP 22nd Oct............Edd - 2nd July 2009 - Team PINK!!!
Stressederic....BFP 31st Oct.............Edd - 5th July 2009 - TEAM BLUE!!!
Madhatter.....................................Edd - 5th July 2009
Peanutsmommy..............................Edd - 5th July 2009
Godivalocks......BFP.........................Edd - 6th July 2009 - Team BLUE!!!
Maybethistime..BFP 1st Nov..............Edd - 6th July 2009 - Team PINK!!! MW 29th June
Missy85...........BFP 29th Oct............Edd - 6th July 2009
Jazzy..............BFP.........................Edd - 6th July 2009 
SJK.................BFP 31st Oct............Edd - 6th July 2009..Scan..23rd Feb - Team YELLOW!!!
Loz...............................................Edd - 6th July 2009
Itsmelou1984..................................Edd - 8th July 2009..Scan 17th Feb
Sam78...........................................Edd - 9th July 2009...scan 20th Feb
Babyblues2.......BFP 4thNov @16Dpo...Edd - 9th July 2009
Jellybean2009....BFP.........................Edd - 9th July 2009
Cerilou.............BFP 27th Oct.............Edd -10th July 2009
Loopylew..........BFP.........................Edd - 10th July 2009 
Lanyloo............BFP 2nd Nov..............Edd - 10th July 2009
Soliloquise........BFP..........................Edd - 10th July 2009
Tabbybartley....BFP..........................Edd - 10th July 2009
Curiosa............BFP 1st Nov...............Edd - 10th July 2009 (think PINK!)
Peekers..........................................Edd - 12-16th July 2009
Wishingonastar..BFP 28th [email protected] - 13th July 2009
Orange-sox.......BFP 8th Nov..............Edd - 14th July 2009
Angelofinnose...BFP...........................Edd - 14th July 2009
Samah.............BFP..........................Edd - 14thJuly 2009
Nikijones...........BFP 5th Nov @14DPO..Edd -15th July 2009
Saxogirl............BFP 5th Nov @13DPO..Edd -15th July 2009
Nattyplus2........BFP 5th Nov..............Edd - 15th July 2009
Nikkip75............BFP ........................Edd - 15th July 2009
Honey08...........BFP 6th Nov..............Edd - 16th July 2009...(thinks BLUE!)
Geogem............BFP.........................Edd - 16th July 2009(TEAM BLUE!)
Shelley.............BFP 3rd Nov @11DPO..Edd -16th July 2009 TEAM PINK!
Bekkiboo...........BFP..........................Edd - 17th July 2009
Aquarius24........BFP 5th Nov..............Edd - 17th July 2009
Canda..............BFP 4th Nov..............Edd - 17th July 2009
NoClueMommy...BFP..........................Edd - 17th July 2009
Sarah+.............BFP 7th Nov @11DPO..Edd - 18th July 2009 - Team BLUE!!!
Rose19...........................................Edd - 19th July 2009
Trish1200.........BFP11th Nov..............Edd - 20th July 2009
Sakura.............BFP 9th Nov..............Edd - 20th July 2009
Merechick.........BFP 7th Nov..............Edd - 20th July 2009
Jess.................BFP.........................Edd - 20th July 2009
Caroline&Bump.................................Edd - 21st July 2009
Peanut78..........BFP.........................Edd - 22nd July 2009...scan 6th Jan
Aurora.............BFP 7th Nov..............Edd - 23rd July 2009
Twiglet............BFP.........................Edd - 23rd July 2009 - Team PINK!!!
Babybooties......BFP.........................Edd - 24th July 2009
XX~Lor~XX....................................Edd - 24th July 2009
Whitelilly..........BFP 10th Nov.............Edd - 25th July 2009 - TEAM BLUE!!!
Natalie7...........BFP 16th Nov.............Edd - 26th July 2009
Dizzynic...........BFP 13th NOv............Edd - 26th July 2009
Lorien.............BFP...........................Edd - 26th July 2009
Elliebank..........BFP 15th [email protected] 9dpo...Edd - 26th July 2009 - MW 11th May - TEAM PINK!!
Helen0381........BFP 21st Nov.............Edd - 27th July 2009
Classicalover....BFP..........................Edd - 27th July 2009
Tigerlady..BFP 20th Nov @18dpo..Edd 28th July Team BLUE -section for July 20th if Otter's still huge!!!
Adzuki..............BFP..........................Edd - 28th July 2009 - Team BLUE!!!
Becstar............BFP..........................Edd - 28th July
Chelle81...........BP 18th Nov...............Edd - TBC
Shazzy.............BFP..........................Edd - 30th JUly 2009
elley_baby248...BFP 22nd Nov.............Edd - 30th July 2009 - TEAM BLUE!!
Ivoryapril..........BFP 23rd Nov.............Edd - 30th July 2009

Lola is no longer on our thread unfortunatley, but she's in August Buddies! Congratulations sweetie! xxx

Thinking of Lyns, KKsarah and their partners :hug:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Hi,

I'm due 8th July 2009


----------



## shelleylu

Congratulations Jazzy!

Glad I have someone to start the thread with :)

xxx


----------



## godivalocks

Congrats. The calculators said I should be due in early July.


----------



## SJK

me me me, scared to come in :happydance::cloud9: xx


----------



## shelleylu

Noooooooooooo, dont be scared!!!!!!

It is scary, but the sooner it hits you you have had your BFP, the sooner you can start obsessing over all your symptoms with everyone!! lol

When I was expecting earlier in the year, a lovely lady kept the dates of everyones EDD's and appointments for scans etc on a thread. I know its early, but if you want to put your estimated due dates on, I'll (try!) to keep them on track so we all know where we are, and we can make some buddies.

HAVE MOVED LIST TO TOP OF PAGE SO WE CAN SEE EASIER XX


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I know there is a July buddies thread (hello ) but its only till 15th of July, and I will be due on the 16th!!
> 
> So, I thought I'd start a new one as I have seen a couple of BFP's in the last day or so..
> 
> Come and join me and share the anxiety/laughter/obsessing/tears/tantrums and joys of baby growing!!
> 
> All the best of luck to everyone who's still TTC, and all new :bfp: badge holders!!
> 
> xxxx:cloud9:xxxx


my sons birthday is the 16th july :happydance:


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> Noooooooooooo, dont be scared!!!!!!
> 
> It is scary, but the sooner it hits you you have had your BFP, the sooner you can start obsessing over all your symptoms with everyone!! lol
> 
> When I was expecting earlier in the year, a lovely lady kept the dates of everyones EDD's and appointments for scans etc on a thread. I know its early, but if you want to put your estimated due dates on, I'll (try!) to keep them on track so we all know where we are, and we can make some buddies.
> 
> Shelley BFP - 3rd November ---- Edd - 16th July 2009
> Jazzy BFP - ??? ---- Edd - 8th July 2009
> 
> Anyone else??!!
> 
> xx

me me me, Im the 10th july I think :rofl: :happydance: :cloud9: xxx
bfp 31st Oct xxx


----------



## shelleylu

SJK said:


> shelleylu said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> I know there is a July buddies thread (hello ) but its only till 15th of July, and I will be due on the 16th!!
> 
> So, I thought I'd start a new one as I have seen a couple of BFP's in the last day or so..
> 
> Come and join me and share the anxiety/laughter/obsessing/tears/tantrums and joys of baby growing!!
> 
> All the best of luck to everyone who's still TTC, and all new :bfp: badge holders!!
> 
> xxxx:cloud9:xxxx
> 
> 
> my sons birthday is the 16th july :happydance:Click to expand...

My OH is on the 15th!!


----------



## wishingonastar

i'm currently EDD 13th july!
congrats to us all :)


----------



## shelleylu

When did you get your BFP Wishing? I'll add you to the list!!

Wow, its exciting!!

xx


----------



## wishingonastar

ummm...i got it on 28th october at 9dpo...i was lucky and had a good bean giving off lots of early hcg!
got first docs appointment this fri and am now a little scared at the thought of giving blood!
current EDD is 13th July
x


----------



## cerilou

Can I join you please?

I got my :bfp: on 27th October and my EDD is 10 July 09.


:hug:


----------



## shelleylu

Of course Cerilou!

I was thinking, after wishing has told us her dpo she got her bfp to add that too. Just incase any girls who are TTC are looking, they can check (I know I was looking for everywhere to find the earliest dpo for a BFP!! - am I just a bit neurotic??)

We've got no EDD's for the same day yet either. I wonder when they will all come? I have no idea whats happened to me, but I have turned into a baby obsessed nutcase, and Ive only been PG for 3 days lmao.. Sorry if I drive you all bonkers!!

xxxx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

How are you all doing?


----------



## stressederic

ME TOOOO! got my BFP Oct 31st due date July 11th 2009 yonks away!


----------



## shelleylu

Hey everyone. 

Wow, there are loads of us now!! - well, 5-6 lol.

Im feeling ok thanks Jazzy. Had a bit of a scare yesterday. Ended up running to the toilet in a shopping centre, shaking and terrified after feeling what can only be described as a whooshing down below ??!! Expecting blood, I ran like a mad woman out of a phone shop only to be greeted with loads of yucky CM (thank god!)

Seriously though, surely there is no need for so much of it?! Anyone else in the same boat?


x


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey Shelleylu,

Just noticed you here in July :bfp:'s congrats hunni, glad things went well, originally saw you in due april so was so pleased to see you :bfp: again!


----------



## wishingonastar

shelleylu said:


> Of course Cerilou!
> 
> I was thinking, after wishing has told us her dpo she got her bfp to add that too. Just incase any girls who are TTC are looking, they can check (I know I was looking for everywhere to find the earliest dpo for a BFP!! - am I just a bit neurotic??)
> 
> We've got no EDD's for the same day yet either. I wonder when they will all come? I have no idea whats happened to me, but I have turned into a baby obsessed nutcase, and Ive only been PG for 3 days lmao.. Sorry if I drive you all bonkers!!
> 
> xxxx

that's a really sweet idea of you shelleylu...you're right TTC girls need that sort of info! we've all been there!

that made me chuckle about you being a baby obsessed nutcase...i'm getting that way too...have already read a lot of a huge pregnancy book (and that was before bfp!!!) and now check back to it regularly...and on top of that i have a newborn nephew to encourage my baby obsession!!!


----------



## wishingonastar

shelleylu said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Wow, there are loads of us now!! - well, 5-6 lol.
> 
> Im feeling ok thanks Jazzy. Had a bit of a scare yesterday. Ended up running to the toilet in a shopping centre, shaking and terrified after feeling what can only be described as a whooshing down below ??!! Expecting blood, I ran like a mad woman out of a phone shop only to be greeted with loads of yucky CM (thank god!)
> 
> Seriously though, surely there is no need for so much of it?! Anyone else in the same boat?
> 
> 
> x

oh yes i'm in that boat too! lots of creamy CM daily! does anyone know if it tends to last throughout or only in early stages??


----------



## shelleylu

Thanks Shining Star! We had a small break then were lucky enough to get our BFP the 1st month TTC! Fingers crossed for this one x

lol wishing - I have a HUGE book that I brought when I concieved in July this year. I swear I'd read it all within a couple of days. My OH was obsessed too. We are now so informed I reckon we could get christmas jobs down the local family planning clinic/delivery suite!!

I have had it out since our BFP, but as I re-read most of it during the last month TTC there wasnt much point!!!!!

x


----------



## shelleylu

wishingonastar said:


> shelleylu said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone.
> 
> Wow, there are loads of us now!! - well, 5-6 lol.
> 
> Im feeling ok thanks Jazzy. Had a bit of a scare yesterday. Ended up running to the toilet in a shopping centre, shaking and terrified after feeling what can only be described as a whooshing down below ??!! Expecting blood, I ran like a mad woman out of a phone shop only to be greeted with loads of yucky CM (thank god!)
> 
> Seriously though, surely there is no need for so much of it?! Anyone else in the same boat?
> 
> 
> x
> 
> oh yes i'm in that boat too! lots of creamy CM daily! does anyone know if it tends to last throughout or only in early stages??Click to expand...

No idea hun, but I can do without it, I know that! I have had another dash to the loo, convinced the BFP was a trick and witchy is here tonight!!! Let me know if there is anything in your baby book?! lol


----------



## shelleylu

PS, good luck withthe docs tomorrow Wishing - let us know what they say!!

xx


----------



## wishingonastar

cheers shelleylu :) i'm hoping he doesn't just look at me as if to say...'and why are you bothering me with this at 5 weeks?' cos i've heard some docs have been like that while others have been great!!!

my book don't blimming say anything about CM in pregnancy!!! made me chuckle about you getting jobs...you're probably not wrong!! x


----------



## NikiJJones

Hi ladies: can I join? I got my :bfp: yesterday at 14DPO. I'm due 15th July. Nervous as I MCed in May, but praying this is the sticky one.

I've been having the whooshing CM, especially today. Was so scared it was blood!! Kept having to run to the loo and check!

What symptoms have you all got? I started with nausea at 12DPO this time, and bbs started getting sore about then too. I am loving the symptoms. Just hope they stick around this time. I don't care how sick I get, as long as my LO is OK this time. Also had horrific AF-like cramping Monday, Tuesday and Wed, but that seems not as bad today.


----------



## wishingonastar

hey niki hope you have happy and healthy nine months this time round
the only symptom i've had so far is mild nausea since 6dpo!

does anyone know when you're meant to take you belly bar out? i don't wanna take it out earlier than necessary but wanna make sure the hole has healed in time ofr stomach stretching!


----------



## NikiJJones

Not sure: sorry. Sounds like a plan to take it out soon though.


----------



## shelleylu

Hi Niki, I will add you of course!

I am scared after having a mc this year, and to be honest it is affecting my responses to finding out Im PG. Its almost as though I dont want to get too excited about it (yet Im dying to run around screaming!!) Its a shame, but after a few weeks when the symptoms hit hard, Im sure it will sink in more. - Well, Im hoping it will x

Have only had headaches, mild nausea - only really when Ive been in the car - and I too had terrible stomch cramps. I spoke to my GP after 3 days of it, and he said it was my body thinking it was going to have a period, and because I wasnt having one, it was 'pretending'. Im not sure how much of that was to shut me up, and how much was true?! He did say rest up a lot when you can if they continue, and only worry if you start to bleed with the cramps. So nothing I didnt already know! - Just made me realise what bag of nerves Im going to be throughout this!

Wishing - I havent got a clue about belly bars - I wish my tummy was flat enough to have ever had one!!!

xxx


----------



## SJK

wishingonastar said:


> shelleylu said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone.
> 
> Wow, there are loads of us now!! - well, 5-6 lol.
> 
> Im feeling ok thanks Jazzy. Had a bit of a scare yesterday. Ended up running to the toilet in a shopping centre, shaking and terrified after feeling what can only be described as a whooshing down below ??!! Expecting blood, I ran like a mad woman out of a phone shop only to be greeted with loads of yucky CM (thank god!)
> 
> Seriously though, surely there is no need for so much of it?! Anyone else in the same boat?
> 
> 
> x
> 
> oh yes i'm in that boat too! lots of creamy CM daily! does anyone know if it tends to last throughout or only in early stages??Click to expand...

I havent had that much, should I be worried :dohh: xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Shelley: I know what you mean about not wanting to get too excited, but it is so hard not to. It is a nightmare to have lost one LO, and I am so, so scared of it happening again.
Today my symptoms are noticeably less, and I'm already panicking that this means I'm losing this baby too. (They all went around the time the docs estimated my MMC last time). I'm trying to stay positive, but really worrying inside.


----------



## wishingonastar

SJK said:


> wishingonastar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shelleylu said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone.
> 
> Wow, there are loads of us now!! - well, 5-6 lol.
> 
> Im feeling ok thanks Jazzy. Had a bit of a scare yesterday. Ended up running to the toilet in a shopping centre, shaking and terrified after feeling what can only be described as a whooshing down below ??!! Expecting blood, I ran like a mad woman out of a phone shop only to be greeted with loads of yucky CM (thank god!)
> 
> Seriously though, surely there is no need for so much of it?! Anyone else in the same boat?
> 
> x
> 
> oh yes i'm in that boat too! lots of creamy CM daily! does anyone know if it tends to last throughout or only in early stages??Click to expand...
> 
> I havent had that much, should I be worried :dohh: xxClick to expand...

no don't worry hun, everyones bodies are different and some women have lots of cm at start of pregnancy, some lots throughout and some hardly any at all! x


----------



## wishingonastar

NikiJJones said:


> Shelley: I know what you mean about not wanting to get too excited, but it is so hard not to. It is a nightmare to have lost one LO, and I am so, so scared of it happening again.
> Today my symptoms are noticeably less, and I'm already panicking that this means I'm losing this baby too. (They all went around the time the docs estimated my MMC last time). I'm trying to stay positive, but really worrying inside.

how far gone were you last time when you MC'd as perhaps to help yourself move on mentally you should work towards that date then allow yourself some mental relief once you're passed it and try to enjoy the pregnancy as much as poss..? i realise that's easy to say and most likely hard to do i just wanted to try to help x


----------



## NikiJJones

My symptoms all dropped at 6 weeks, and the docs estimated from my blood tests that LO had died at about 6 weeks. I had to wait for a natural MC which happened at about 7 weeks. So I've got a way to go before I get there, but you are right: if I get to 7 weeks and all seems to be OK, I will be relieved. I'm going to look into getting an early scan if I can at about 7-8 weeks.


----------



## wishingonastar

that'd probably be a welcome relief for you to have early scan :)
x


----------



## SJK

wishingonastar said:


> NikiJJones said:
> 
> 
> Shelley: I know what you mean about not wanting to get too excited, but it is so hard not to. It is a nightmare to have lost one LO, and I am so, so scared of it happening again.
> Today my symptoms are noticeably less, and I'm already panicking that this means I'm losing this baby too. (They all went around the time the docs estimated my MMC last time). I'm trying to stay positive, but really worrying inside.
> 
> how far gone were you last time when you MC'd as perhaps to help yourself move on mentally you should work towards that date then allow yourself some mental relief once you're passed it and try to enjoy the pregnancy as much as poss..? i realise that's easy to say and most likely hard to do i just wanted to try to help xClick to expand...


good idea, my mmc was at 8+2 last time, I will work towards 9 weeks :happydance: xx


----------



## SJK

NikiJJones said:


> My symptoms all dropped at 6 weeks, and the docs estimated from my blood tests that LO had died at about 6 weeks. I had to wait for a natural MC which happened at about 7 weeks. So I've got a way to go before I get there, but you are right: if I get to 7 weeks and all seems to be OK, I will be relieved. I'm going to look into getting an early scan if I can at about 7-8 weeks.

I dont know whether to have an early scan or just leave it and head towards the 12 weeks at xmas :cloud9:


----------



## NikiJJones

I think I'm going to try to have one early December to help me with my paranoia, and then hopefully get one round X'mas time. I'll officially be 12 weeks on New Year's Eve, but am desperate to tell my parents at new year when I visit, so hoping they will do my 12 week one a bit early. I wonder what it's like trying to get scans over the X'mas period?


----------



## SJK

NikiJJones said:


> I think I'm going to try to have one early December to help me with my paranoia, and then hopefully get one round X'mas time. I'll officially be 12 weeks on New Year's Eve, but am desperate to tell my parents at new year when I visit, so hoping they will do my 12 week one a bit early. I wonder what it's like trying to get scans over the X'mas period?

Flip I never thought of that, suppose they might be off work from xmas until the new year, typical, :dohh:, we may have them slightly early, just before xmas :cloud9:, cant wait xx


----------



## NikiJJones

My friend was due last New Year's Eve and they talked her into having a C Section a few days because they said the labour ward would be so short staffed at New Years and she might not get the right attention!!!! WTF???? It is scary! So you can guarantee that the US dept will be short staffed too.


----------



## wishingonastar

oh yeah i didn't think of that either! i'm 12 weeks on about 28th dec so may have to wait til into the new year to have my scan!!!


----------



## SJK

NikiJJones said:


> My friend was due last New Year's Eve and they talked her into having a C Section a few days because they said the labour ward would be so short staffed at New Years and she might not get the right attention!!!! WTF???? It is scary! So you can guarantee that the US dept will be short staffed too.

just typical :muaha:


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls. 

I had my 12 week scan last time at only 10+2. It was then they said they could find no heartbeat and I had an ERPC on the same day. They think LO stopped growing at around 9+2, so I am looking forward to then, hoping everything will be ok. 

If you go to the GP now (I went today) and get reffered to the Hopsital or department you want, you get a letter and can make an appoinment straight away (I am on the phone waiting as I type! - Dont you just love Greensleves?! lol)


----------



## shelleylu

**Update**

Have got my first Midwife appointment in 4 weeks at my GP's, and I have my first scan booked for the 15th of December. Seems like a lifetime away! 

x


----------



## wishingonastar

oooh exciting times! hoping my doc is as helpful when i go at 4:30 today! really hope this one goes well for you shelleylu x x


----------



## NikiJJones

Glad they were so helpful Shelley. It does seem ages away though. Is your scan on NHS then?
Wishing: good luck at the docs.


----------



## shelleylu

Thanks Wishing and Niki x

Yes it is on the NHS, god help me lol. Thankfully, the womens hospiatl here in Birmingham is one of the best special care units in Europe. One of my best mates had her premature son there, and she said there were little ones from all around the world! So we're in good hands, and they were great when I was there before - given the circumstances. Just got my fingers crossed!!!

Hope it went well today Wishing, come and let us know!!!

xx


----------



## Saxogirl

Hi girls, 
I got my BFP on Wednesday (2 days ago) 13DPO didn't test any earlier as was too scared!
I have posted on the other July thread but am I allowed to join this one too??? :D


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello,
Glad you found us!!!
:hug:


----------



## shelleylu

Of course! Will add you to The List lol

Congratulations on your BFP hun. How long were you trying for? I think Chilly keeping the witch in hiding has worked miracles for the October buddies thread!!

How did you get on Wishing??!!
xx


----------



## shelleylu

Ps, whe's your EDD ??


----------



## wishingonastar

well i'm pleased to say doc's appointment went really well and i left feeling really positive :)
hope you'll forgive me but for fear of getting RSI i'm gonna paste in my update on docs from another thread:
doc was really helpful and wrote me prescription for 400mg of folic acid in case the vitamins i'm taking didn't have enough as he said its really essential in first trimester. also gave me a bounty pregnancy info pack -with more info than a library!!! oh and vouchers for free stuff! 
he said a doctor should never turn someone away and refer straight to midwife as they should know of pregnancy for your notes in case of prescriptions and stuff so he was surprised other docs have been short about it all!
he also arranged for letters to go to midwife and to arrange scan and i'm booked in for midwife now and lastly he explained i'll have scan at 12 weeks to measure and check for heartbeat, position and number of beans (ok so he didn't say the word beans! lol) then second scan at 21 weeks to check for anomalies, such as cleft palette or heart problems

i'm really buzzing now and have pregnancy leaflets scattered all over living room! if i get any surprise visitors tomorrow i'll have to blitz it quick and hide them under sofa!


----------



## wishingonastar

was thinking this might sound silly, but i can't wait til there is a thread for august and september 09 due dates as that'll be a visual reminder that our pregnancies are established and nearing the safety zone :)


----------



## Saxogirl

shelleylu said:


> Of course! Will add you to The List lol
> 
> Congratulations on your BFP hun. How long were you trying for? I think Chilly keeping the witch in hiding has worked miracles for the October buddies thread!!
> 
> How did you get on Wishing??!!
> xx

Thank you! Came off BCP 1st Sept got my BFP on my 2nd cycle (I think my first one was spent with my body getting back to "normal" after so long on BCP!)
Yeah chilly's locked her witch:) in the cupboard under her stairs!!! Seems to be working!

According to many online calculators my EDD is 15th July :happydance:

Been reading this thread about scans etc - does anyone know (out of interest) how much a private scan costs?


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I've been so tired lately, my neighbour gave me some doughnuts and after eating those I went really tired LOL.. last night was because Rich had to work a night shift


----------



## wishingonastar

yeah saxo i was wondering that too...someone on another thread mentioned it costing them £80 to get a private scan done...don't know if that's countrywide though! what a lot of money for five mins on a ultrasound!!! :(


----------



## NikiJJones

I read that they vary between £40 and £80 depending on where you are. I gathered I'd need to fork out about £80 in Essex for one.

Shelley: can you alter my +HPT to Nov 5th on the list? It's spookily the same as Saxo, as are our EDDs!

I'm having a relaxing Saturday doing nothing, except being on B&B and reading. Being PG is a great excuse to laze about. I'm someone who always feels so guilty for doing nothing, so First Tri is giving me every excuse to not feel that guilt! Hooray!


----------



## shelleylu

Yeah I'll change it for you Niki.

Had a mad morning today. We are having a small get together tonight, so Im bust preparing for that, plus I said we'd have my OH nephew to give his mom a rest today (is a 4yr old nightmare!) He and William have made my house a mess :( I have just finished making chocolate apples and rice crispy cakes with them (what was I thinking???!!)

All this was after going into the city to buy the bridesmaids dress I will be needing for my best friends wedding next September (yes, I have a whole 2 months to get back to some kind of normality after baby!) - Again, I have a screw loose Im sure. 

I have to spend the remains of the day making chilli and cleaning chocolate off the kitchen floor!!

Glad you're having a relaxing Saturday Niki - Fancy coming round and giving me a hand??!

xx


----------



## Sarah+

Me too! Can I join too?

I got a BFN at home on the 6th @ 11DPO. Had a drs appointment that same day, and she took blood and rang me on the 7th to tell me I had a BFP! Seems we conceived on my DH's 30th b'day, which makes my EDD July 19th. Have another appointment on the 11th Nov to check progesterone and hcg again. Have been given progesterone to take as I had lots of spotting, which has now stopped, yea! I said I wouldn't join groups etc. this early, as it is sooo very early, but I decided I just needed to be positive and get started! Look forward to traveling the next 8 months with everyone :)


----------



## shelleylu

I will add you now Sarah, Congratulations on your BFP hun, its so hard not to get carried away, but I think most of us just think what the hell, and go mad!

I really enjoy the support the groups give me, and I think most of the girlies do too. Its almost like a group of people you can moan at, and they never moan back!!

Good luck over the next 8 months chick, Keep us posted with your MW dates etc

xxx


----------



## shelleylu

Saxogirl said:


> shelleylu said:
> 
> 
> Of course! Will add you to The List lol
> 
> Congratulations on your BFP hun. How long were you trying for? I think Chilly keeping the witch in hiding has worked miracles for the October buddies thread!!
> 
> How did you get on Wishing??!!
> xx
> 
> Thank you! Came off BCP 1st Sept got my BFP on my 2nd cycle (I think my first one was spent with my body getting back to "normal" after so long on BCP!)
> Yeah chilly's locked her witch:) in the cupboard under her stairs!!! Seems to be working!
> 
> According to many online calculators my EDD is 15th July :happydance:
> 
> Been reading this thread about scans etc - does anyone know (out of interest) how much a private scan costs?Click to expand...

Wow, thats cool you got your BFP so soon. I know lots of women have trouble getting back to normal after the BCP. I have never taken it as I have issues with progesterone!

Have no idea with private scans im afraid, But where you live has to have an impact as Niki said. (poor you Niki - £80?!)

Are any of you thinking about having an early one??

xx

PS, pleased to hear the appointment went so well wishing. It makes such a difference when you have someone who has a clue to turn to!!

x


----------



## wishingonastar

welcome sarah!!!!! x


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello again Sarah!!! Glad to be buddying you over here too.
:hug:


----------



## Sarah+

I have a backache today, much like I would get with a period. Has me worried. Anyone else got this or can offer any info?


----------



## MommyMichele

Mind if I lurk here?


----------



## wishingonastar

hey mommymichelle...have you got your bfp??? think you got yours earlier than mine! i got it at 9dpo

hey sarah - i think backache is normal even early on...and a lot of us feel like AF could arrive any minute...AF and pregnancy seem very much intertwined!


----------



## MommyMichele

No BFP yet, just want to lurk.


----------



## wishingonastar

oh i see! lol! well i hope you get it soon...when are you testing? x


----------



## Nattyplus2

hi guys!
im new to BnB, so still getting used to it all!
i got my bfp 5th november, am due 15th july.
this is my third,baby but had 2 mc in september and july. third time lucky!
very nervous, could do with a buddy to keep my spirits up :)


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls!

Hope you're all doing ok.

Sarah; Ive hd shocking pains the last week or so. Convinced the BFP was a dream and witchy was coming. Bad back, and terrible stomach cramps. Spoke to my GP, and all is normal as long as you dont bleed bright red blood. He did say take it extra easy though, so thats my OH doing the dinner today then ;)

Hello to Natty, I will add you to our list. A couple of us girls in this thread have suffered MC recently too, so you're not alone there, and yes, It helps loads to have someone else to compare things too!! This site is wonderful for all kinds of support.

There are two other girlies due on the 15th of July, and I am due 16th, so looks like a few of us will be kept busy!!!

How are you finding this pgy so far? What stage did you mc last time, if you dont mind talking about it?

Mommymichelle; of course you can lurk! Hope you get a BFP soon hun and come and join us!!! More the merrier x


----------



## orange-sox

Hello Ladies! I got my :bfp: yesterday, and my EDD is 14th July 2009!

How are we all today?


----------



## NikiJJones

Nattyplus: you've got same EDD as me and Saxo, and same :bfp: date too. Looks like there were a lot of fireworks going on in our houses on Bonfire night!! :rofl: Sorry to hear about your losses. I MCed in May, and am really scared of it happening again, but am trying to stay positive as much as I can.
Sarah and Shelley: I've also felt :witch: was here since before my :bfp: Keep running to the loo to check. The cramping is so AF like!


----------



## Nattyplus2

mc at 5 weeks then mmc at 7 weeks baby died at 5-6 he wasnt sure. second one was harder as saw the heart beat just b4 the baby died. i had relaxed and was looking forward to baby as i though heartbeat equaled a heathy baby. not to be im afraid.
i am taking asprin (75mg) any one else the same?


----------



## NikiJJones

I'm off to GP tomorrow and may ask about the baby aspirin thing. My MC was detected when my hCG levels started dropping at about 6 weeks. I physically MCed at about 7 weeks. I am a real worrier anyway, so naturally am going to find the next 2 months really tough, but I am trying to force myself to be postive. I fret when the symptoms seem to vanish though, as that's what happened last time around the day my hCG began to fall.
Let's hope these are our SUPER-STICKY beans!!!


----------



## Nattyplus2

yes lots of sticky dust for our babies, i got it by the sackful!!


----------



## MommyMichele

I will be testing around the 14th, I think.

Does anyone have increased creamy CM?


----------



## NikiJJones

Yes: I had tons of it from about 12DPO. 
Good luck!!


----------



## MommyMichele

I feel like I wet my pants!


----------



## shelleylu

Haha, I have had loads and loads of it Michele, its been horrid- But a good sign...!

Natty, I got to 10 weeks in September and had my scan, but there was no heartbeat. Gynea thinks everything stopped around 9 weeks. I'd had a tiny tiny amount of pink cm around the time too, and I was told it'd be ok. I am very nervous now, just desperate to get pst my first scan.

I'll add you Orange -sox, how many days DPO were you when you got your bfp?

Lots of action around bonfire night wasnt there??!!!!

xx


----------



## MommyMichele

BFN with afternoon pee. Test again in the morning. OMG am I tired.


----------



## Nattyplus2

i just fell asleep on the sofa :blush:.. might be getting some exhaustion symptoms, u think?


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> **Update**
> 
> Have got my first Midwife appointment in 4 weeks at my GP's, and I have my first scan booked for the 15th of December. Seems like a lifetime away!
> 
> x

oh happy days it will fly in, Im at the docs tomorrow , wish me luck :happydance: xx


----------



## SJK

wishingonastar said:


> well i'm pleased to say doc's appointment went really well and i left feeling really positive :)
> hope you'll forgive me but for fear of getting RSI i'm gonna paste in my update on docs from another thread:
> doc was really helpful and wrote me prescription for 400mg of folic acid in case the vitamins i'm taking didn't have enough as he said its really essential in first trimester. also gave me a bounty pregnancy info pack -with more info than a library!!! oh and vouchers for free stuff!
> he said a doctor should never turn someone away and refer straight to midwife as they should know of pregnancy for your notes in case of prescriptions and stuff so he was surprised other docs have been short about it all!
> he also arranged for letters to go to midwife and to arrange scan and i'm booked in for midwife now and lastly he explained i'll have scan at 12 weeks to measure and check for heartbeat, position and number of beans (ok so he didn't say the word beans! lol) then second scan at 21 weeks to check for anomalies, such as cleft palette or heart problems
> 
> i'm really buzzing now and have pregnancy leaflets scattered all over living room! if i get any surprise visitors tomorrow i'll have to blitz it quick and hide them under sofa!

glad all went well, Im looking forward til tomoro now xx


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh good luck for tomorrow...and if all else fails have a back up subject to waffle on about!!! x


----------



## SJK

orange-sox said:


> Hello Ladies! I got my :bfp: yesterday, and my EDD is 14th July 2009!
> 
> How are we all today?

welcome :happydance: xx


----------



## SJK

Sarah+ said:


> Me too! Can I join too?
> 
> I got a BFN at home on the 6th @ 11DPO. Had a drs appointment that same day, and she took blood and rang me on the 7th to tell me I had a BFP! Seems we conceived on my DH's 30th b'day, which makes my EDD July 19th. Have another appointment on the 11th Nov to check progesterone and hcg again. Have been given progesterone to take as I had lots of spotting, which has now stopped, yea! I said I wouldn't join groups etc. this early, as it is sooo very early, but I decided I just needed to be positive and get started! Look forward to traveling the next 8 months with everyone :)

Hi Sarah xx :happydance:


----------



## SJK

MommyMichele said:


> BFN with afternoon pee. Test again in the morning. OMG am I tired.

welcome michele, good luck xx :happydance:


----------



## SJK

Nattyplus2 said:


> i just fell asleep on the sofa :blush:.. might be getting some exhaustion symptoms, u think?

Hi and welcome xx :happydance:


----------



## SJK

My pc is broke in house and as I was off work yesterday, I really missed being on here :rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## wishingonastar

god yeah! this site is so addictive and you girls are such a giggle to chat to! i'm meant to be doing something for work in my spare time thats gotta be handed in by tuesday but i just keep living on here instead! :dohh:


----------



## orange-sox

shelleylu said:


> I'll add you Orange -sox, how many days DPO were you when you got your bfp?xx

Around 16/17ish. 

Natty, I am the same at the mo, shattered all the time, that was one of the huge things that lead me to think maybe?!?

I spend all day yawning my head off like mad, probably too early for it to be symptoms, but it's still annoying!


----------



## shelleylu

Nattyplus2 said:


> i just fell asleep on the sofa :blush:.. might be getting some exhaustion symptoms, u think?

LOL- I did too! I was shattered, and I didnt get up till 11.30!! The nausea started to really kick in earlier too. I hate cooking for nothing!!

Good luck tomorrow Niki and sjk (Missed you on here btw!)

Let us know what the GP says about the asprin thing Niki, Its sounds interesting.

Good luck with the FMU mommymichele, Fingers crossed for your BFP hun x


----------



## NikiJJones

wishingonastar said:


> god yeah! this site is so addictive and you girls are such a giggle to chat to! i'm meant to be doing something for work in my spare time thats gotta be handed in by tuesday but i just keep living on here instead! :dohh:

I reckon we have every excuse to waste time on here. We need to put our feet up in first tri!!!
DH thought I was bad when TTC! I'm even worse now!!


----------



## shelleylu

I know, my OH thinks I must be haiving a secret love affair with you girls lol. Seriously, I dont think I go on any other website now!

I have tried to explain its to ease my anxieties - good excuse I reckon!!


----------



## NikiJJones

That's what I've said. I think he prefers me talking to you lot about it than stressing to him. What are we going to be like in run up to labour??!!!!! :rofl: I'll be insisting in having my laptop in the delivery room with me so I can talk to you lot in between contractions!!!!


----------



## wishingonastar

NikiJJones said:


> That's what I've said. I think he prefers me talking to you lot about it than stressing to him. What are we going to be like in run up to labour??!!!!! :rofl: I'll be insisting in having my laptop in the delivery room with me so I can talk to you lot in between contractions!!!!

:rofl: i'm proper laughing out loud!!!


----------



## NikiJJones

Imagine that at your visit to the maternity ward. 
"Any questions ladies?"
Me: "Yes: I want to know if the delivery rooms have wireless internet facilities?"
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## maybethistime

Hi is there any room for me? I got my bfp on the 1st of Nov EDD 6 july. Got my first midwife appointment 2mo and I swear for some strange reason i'm so scared, hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## wishingonastar

goodness you got midwife appointment early - well done! welcome hun x


----------



## Nattyplus2

thats was me with my dd, i was posting on another mums site throughout my labour, using the internet on my mobile phone!!
will more than likely be doing the same thing this time lol, i was nice to have the support and virtual back rubs!!


----------



## NikiJJones

Maybe we can all be text labour buddies!!!
:rofl:


----------



## Nattyplus2

lol why not there are enough of us due within days of each other!! :happydance:


----------



## Sarah+

MommyMichele said:


> I will be testing around the 14th, I think.
> 
> Does anyone have increased creamy CM?

I got heaps from CD14 onwards, but very little before :)


----------



## Sarah+

Hello All :) 

Well I am clearly in a very different time zone to most of you as I just got up to find pages and pages to read!
:comp:

Off to the drs this morning for my repeat blood work. Did more home tests this morning :blush: I just like seeing the two pink lines!

Have a great day


----------



## MommyMichele

Well I got a BFN, blah. My CM just went sticky, don't think that's a good sign.

John says my boobs are HUGE! Like that means anything.

I'll test again on Saturday if AF doesn't show up. OMG been up long enough to POAS and I am hungry!


----------



## Sarah+

Hi All, 

Had my blood work done this morning and am should get a call later today. The nurse told me my last hcG count was 33. Of course..... I had to google that, and it seems good (I was 11DPO then).

I just wanted to share this website, which I found. It lists the hCG ranges for different DPOs for single beans and my crowded wombs!

 https://www.betabase.info/

Bye


UPDATE:
They just rang and CD15 results hCG 328. Yea! So relieved as I do not 'feel' pregnant today. No sore boobs, not sick, not tired, no little cramps, still no boobs to speak of! 

Ha, ha.... My levels match up with the mutiples chart, not the single hCG chart....... Will have to freak DH out when he gets home (his Dad is a twin!). 

Bye :)


----------



## shelleylu

NikiJJones said:


> Imagine that at your visit to the maternity ward.
> "Any questions ladies?"
> Me: "Yes: I want to know if the delivery rooms have wireless internet facilities?"
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

LMAO Niki, that was hilarious! I swear I will be that bad too!! Its not even funny how obsessed Im becoming....?!
Thats what happens when you have all day to yourself I guess....

Aaaaaanyway, in other news, I have finally got over the fireworks party on Saturday. Was up till 2:30am, which didnt do wonders for me, especially as I couldnt drink!!! Doh! - and nobody knows about the PGY yet, as my OH's sister M/C'd a few weeks ago after 2 yrs TTC, she had to have her Fallopian tube and ovary removed due to ectopic, so we decided not to tell anyone our news just yet. That meant walking around with orange juice all night, Making out I was merry!?!

Back to BnB, I will add you of course Maybethistme. Good luck with your MW appointment tomorrow, you'll be fine Im sure. How exciting, come back and tell us all what happened!!

Sorry about your BFN Mommymichele- dont give up just yet x

Sarah - I have no idea about HCG levels, but the fact you are high enough on the chart for 2 must be soooooo exciting?! I bet you cant wait for your first scan!!

Hope everyone is ok and has a wonderful Monday. Even though its raining outside, I am really pleased with myself today for some reason?! Must be the hormones x


----------



## shelleylu

Hang on, I think I am bad, but I just went through you firls, and most of you are online now!!!!! Its not just me then! haha...


----------



## maybethistime

goodness you got midwife appointment early - well done! welcome hun x 
__________________

yeh i only just registored at the doctors and I think i almost had a nervous breck down in there lol some stange reason i started to cry when i said I was pregs, (even tho its best thing thats happend 2 me other than me husband) so I saw the doctor and she booked me in with the midwife no idea what to expect mind u.


----------



## SJK

back from docs all went ok, she offered me a mw appoint in 2 weeks, but I opted for one in 3 weeks to try and space everything out abit ! :rofl: in the meantime I will keep testing everyday :rofl:, roll on 3rd dec :happydance:


----------



## shelleylu

Pleased it all went well for you SJK, I thnk they pretty much say the same things?!

Maybethistime: I cry at the most stupid things too. Blody hormones have got a lot to answer for. Those andrex adverts arent that sad?! ;)

x


----------



## maybethistime

Cheers, shelly lu, well guess what i cried again at my midwife appointment (ooohh dear) got my first scan booked the 2 of december because they are not to sure of my dates which is really doing my head in lol. 

So i wont really find out till then I have another appointment with her on saturday.


----------



## NikiJJones

Hiya. Good to see your hCG levels are so nice Sarah.
I've had a mixed bag of a day. Slept badly, but then when I got up for loo in the early hours I had no sore boobs and no nausea and no nothing, so I did 2 tests and they both were nice dark :bfp:s.
Brandishing them firmly in hand I went off to my GPs appointment. He really got me down though. I mentioned to him the total disappearance of symptoms and he was concerned as that was the first sign of my MC last time. He sent me off for hCG bloods to be done, and was talking to me a bit like I'd already lost my beanie. I then got a call from my Gyny when I got in, as I was supposed to have a Lap and Dye tomorrow to see why I was finding it so hard to get PG. Gyny was also concerned about me losing symptoms like last time!!! So by this stage I was in a real state!! Rang my Mum and spilled the beans and had a good weep over the phone.
Anyway: the gyny nurse, who is so, so nice, just rang me up and she's been into the system for my blood results already. My hCG this morning was 1894, which from looking on Sarah's link, looks quite high. I don't think it got that high last PG at all. She said I need to have it repeated in 48 hours and if it has doubled, then all is OK.
So I am a right bag of nerves now!!!! All symptoms gone, which is scary, but hCG seems high, so I don't know what to think!!!!
Sorry, but I'm going to be lazy and paste this into some other posts!!
Glad everyone else's appoitments went OK.
Send my beanie sticky-vibes after all today's worry!!!!


----------



## maybethistime

Hey niki 

Just thought i would send you some sticky vibes ur way, just 2 let you know only time i had my symtoms was in my 2ww and even then they would come and go, drive my self mad looking for them all the time a checking to see if they were there. 
Spoke to my midwife and she said it was normal. Please tryy not to worrie xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Oh, so you also had them up to AF date and then they went? What symptoms did you have?


----------



## maybethistime

Yeh, i had them for about a week on and off, sore bbs right after i O'd tired and nausea, and cramps week before and after my af date. they have gone, 

so do what the nurse says and put ur feet up and relax (try)


----------



## shelleylu

Hi Nicki, Just wanted to send you some glue and happy vibes x

Also to reassure you - I have lost my symptoms too?! They have just disappeared today. I have read that its quite common for them to come and go in the early stages. As long as your levels stay high, Im sure you're doing fine. Try not to worry too much (easier said than done I know)

Big hugs x


----------



## NikiJJones

I bet when I get to about 7 weeks and I can't stop chucking up, I'll be a right old whinge-bag!!! :rofl:


----------



## shelleylu

haha, I hope we both are whinging because of it!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you (and me a bit)

xxxxxx Lots of dust and stuff xxxxxxx


----------



## NikiJJones

HUGE FX for all of us!


----------



## SJK

NikiJJones said:


> Hiya. Good to see your hCG levels are so nice Sarah.
> I've had a mixed bag of a day. Slept badly, but then when I got up for loo in the early hours I had no sore boobs and no nausea and no nothing, so I did 2 tests and they both were nice dark :bfp:s.
> Brandishing them firmly in hand I went off to my GPs appointment. He really got me down though. I mentioned to him the total disappearance of symptoms and he was concerned as that was the first sign of my MC last time. He sent me off for hCG bloods to be done, and was talking to me a bit like I'd already lost my beanie. I then got a call from my Gyny when I got in, as I was supposed to have a Lap and Dye tomorrow to see why I was finding it so hard to get PG. Gyny was also concerned about me losing symptoms like last time!!! So by this stage I was in a real state!! Rang my Mum and spilled the beans and had a good weep over the phone.
> Anyway: the gyny nurse, who is so, so nice, just rang me up and she's been into the system for my blood results already. My hCG this morning was 1894, which from looking on Sarah's link, looks quite high. I don't think it got that high last PG at all. She said I need to have it repeated in 48 hours and if it has doubled, then all is OK.
> So I am a right bag of nerves now!!!! All symptoms gone, which is scary, but hCG seems high, so I don't know what to think!!!!
> Sorry, but I'm going to be lazy and paste this into some other posts!!
> Glad everyone else's appoitments went OK.
> Send my beanie sticky-vibes after all today's worry!!!!

thats a good sign, they are high, try not to worry, you will be ok xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

i have my fingers so tightly crossed for you all, but seriously symptoms do come and go...i'm not saying i wouldn't worry if it happened to me cos i would (my nausea comes and goes and it does confuse me) but please don't stress out if you can help it

big hug ladies and lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I feel really sick :(


----------



## NikiJJones

:hugs: Jazzy. Hope it is not too bad.

Anyone had weird ache in pubic bone? I think mine may be tiredness as I have backache from that, or it is where my laptop is pressing down on it! :rofl:


----------



## aurora

Hi ladies! Got my :bfp: Nov 7th... Due July 23rd :)


----------



## honey08

:hi: all im joining this thread...if ull av me !? 
i got a :bfp: 6nov...clearer 7nov, ff put me due on 15july :) 
after been told i prob didnt O this mth this was the last thing i was expecting,but the bloods were done 4days early,so obvioulsey wrong,im not on clomid out like that,,but i wud of been wont i,if i didnt get my :bfp:
im VERY scared as had MC in march this yr(first:bfp: aswell)i didnt know til i was 8wk last time,so didnt have a dating scan,i started spotting at 11.5wk,and i was so confident everything was fine,how very wrong i was,as the baby had died at 6wk:(
so both gary and mesel are scared we darent even talk bout the future yet,been2see me own doc 2day(not the1who told me i didnt O) hes fantastic for putting my mind at rest,and anything to do with ttc and pregnancy/babies he loves as use 2be a gyne,so yeh added bonus,was dying to ask 4his mobby NO 2day when he said phone me anytime:rolf:i thought oh dont u worry i will !!!!
i was goin to ask him for some sort of estrogen supplement cos it was low in last cd21 bloods,n he said totally 4get bout that now,ur body will produce its own,so thats that! lol
im bk to see him on 8dec and hes guna rush me app thro to EPU for dating scan,this im very wary of aswell,cos last time (i know shudnt think bout last time experiences,but i do) i had an internal at 11wk cos she could only see sac,n it hurt me,after that the bleeding was REALLY bad,like it brought the MC on uknow,but lots av these scans dont they ?!?
anyways my syptoms so far are ... feeling :sick: but not been :sick: yet ! my boobs are tender but not yet really bad, and when i smelt milk this morning i thought i was guna throw up..but didnt, the thing thats hurting/doin my head in most is the cramps,just cant remember these last time,mind u last i werent lookin out for them,and nikki its like urs right at top of pubic bone,really uncomfy aswell,but they do cum n go,ive read loads just on this site alone bout cramping so puts me mind at rest :)
thats my story so far,im not guna post everyday cos it will go slow i think ! lol or maybe post at end of the night ! 
after docs today ive put me new tickers up !! PMA PMA PMA


----------



## flutterbylge

Hello there, I am due 1st July 2009 and my BFP was 18th October. I would love to be added on the list please. Thanks xx


----------



## Sarah+

Welcome Honey08, Aurora and Flutterbylge! We're quite a sizable group here now. Look forward to chatting with you over the next 8 months :)


----------



## Sarah+

NikiJJones said:


> Hiya. Good to see your hCG levels are so nice Sarah.
> I've had a mixed bag of a day. Slept badly, but then when I got up for loo in the early hours I had no sore boobs and no nausea and no nothing, so I did 2 tests and they both were nice dark :bfp:s.
> Brandishing them firmly in hand I went off to my GPs appointment. He really got me down though. I mentioned to him the total disappearance of symptoms and he was concerned as that was the first sign of my MC last time. He sent me off for hCG bloods to be done, and was talking to me a bit like I'd already lost my beanie. I then got a call from my Gyny when I got in, as I was supposed to have a Lap and Dye tomorrow to see why I was finding it so hard to get PG. Gyny was also concerned about me losing symptoms like last time!!! So by this stage I was in a real state!! Rang my Mum and spilled the beans and had a good weep over the phone.
> Anyway: the gyny nurse, who is so, so nice, just rang me up and she's been into the system for my blood results already. My hCG this morning was 1894, which from looking on Sarah's link, looks quite high. I don't think it got that high last PG at all. She said I need to have it repeated in 48 hours and if it has doubled, then all is OK.
> So I am a right bag of nerves now!!!! All symptoms gone, which is scary, but hCG seems high, so I don't know what to think!!!!
> Sorry, but I'm going to be lazy and paste this into some other posts!!
> Glad everyone else's appoitments went OK.
> Send my beanie sticky-vibes after all today's worry!!!!


Sending sticky-vibes your way :) Glad the website was useful. Apparently symptoms disappear as your body gets used to the hormones, then reappear as they increase to the higher levels. That's a great number :) I too, have absolutely no symptoms anymore. Can't believe your doctor jumped to conclusions, especially as this seems so common. Bring on morning sickness :rofl:


----------



## Sarah+

honey08 said:


> :hi: all im joining this thread...if ull av me !?
> i got a :bfp: 6nov...clearer 7nov, ff put me due on 15july :)
> after been told i prob didnt O this mth this was the last thing i was expecting,but the bloods were done 4days early,so obvioulsey wrong,im not on clomid out like that,,but i wud of been wont i,if i didnt get my :bfp:
> im VERY scared as had MC in march this yr(first:bfp: aswell)i didnt know til i was 8wk last time,so didnt have a dating scan,i started spotting at 11.5wk,and i was so confident everything was fine,how very wrong i was,as the baby had died at 6wk:(
> so both gary and mesel are scared we darent even talk bout the future yet,been2see me own doc 2day(not the1who told me i didnt O) hes fantastic for putting my mind at rest,and anything to do with ttc and pregnancy/babies he loves as use 2be a gyne,so yeh added bonus,was dying to ask 4his mobby NO 2day when he said phone me anytime:rolf:i thought oh dont u worry i will !!!!
> i was goin to ask him for some sort of estrogen supplement cos it was low in last cd21 bloods,n he said totally 4get bout that now,ur body will produce its own,so thats that! lol
> im bk to see him on 8dec and hes guna rush me app thro to EPU for dating scan,this im very wary of aswell,cos last time (i know shudnt think bout last time experiences,but i do) i had an internal at 11wk cos she could only see sac,n it hurt me,after that the bleeding was REALLY bad,like it brought the MC on uknow,but lots av these scans dont they ?!?
> anyways my syptoms so far are ... feeling :sick: but not been :sick: yet ! my boobs are tender but not yet really bad, and when i smelt milk this morning i thought i was guna throw up..but didnt, the thing thats hurting/doin my head in most is the cramps,just cant remember these last time,mind u last i werent lookin out for them,and nikki its like urs right at top of pubic bone,really uncomfy aswell,but they do cum n go,ive read loads just on this site alone bout cramping so puts me mind at rest :)
> thats my story so far,im not guna post everyday cos it will go slow i think ! lol or maybe post at end of the night !
> after docs today ive put me new tickers up !! PMA PMA PMA

Hi Honey08, Sorry you lost your first little bean :hugs: Maybe ask about progesterone as well. That is given to people with a history of m/c, and can reduce the chances. I'm on that (for other reasons). Great symptoms. I'm jealous as I have none. It's funny how many people were about to go on Clomid, then it happens. Have a great day :)


----------



## shelleylu

Just coming to say good morning ladies! 3 new BFP's overnight - wow, you're trying to keep me busy - its a good job I dont have ot go to work!!!

Congratulations Flutterbyge, HOney and aurora, I will add you to our list. Here's to a healthy and happy 8 months (left) for us all!!

How are you symptoms coming along?

Honey - youy must be delighted with your BFP - especially as it came without an egg?! 
Sending lots of sticky things xxxx

Hoping everyone is ok xx


----------



## maybethistime

Hey all congrats on your BFP (flutterbyge, honey and aurora).

Started to get some ligerment streching again but both sides this time, a warm fuzzy feeling and I have my appetite back but starting to think its gonna come back up. 

My midwife was showing me some forms to fill in yesterday but she forgot to give them me back. Shall i call her and tell her or shall i just call her on the sat because she asked me to call her then as thats when im seeing her again? 

Cheers steph


----------



## merechick

Hey Ladies! I'd like to join your group, had my first :bfp: on Nov. 7th and think I should be due around July 20th. My period is only just due today but still getting :bfp: and no sign of AF. This is my first pregnancy, so really scared something will go wrong. Have been putting off telling too many people just in case, but so excited that it's hard to stay quiet! Have had morning sickness since last week, increased appetite and REALLY tired. 

Also been having creamy CM with really slight brownish tint each morning since first tested positive (barely noticeable), but no fresh blood or anything.....anyone else having this? Should I be worried, or is this likely just from implantation? 

Congrats to everyone, really glad to have some July buddies :happydance:

:hug:


----------



## shelleylu

Hi Merechick -I will add you to our ever growing list!

Congratulations on your BFP - Have you been trying long?

I dont know an awful lot about slight bleeding, but from what Ive read everything you've said sounds quite normal. My GP advised me to relax unless I got any fresh red blood. I had loads and loads of creamy CM (tmi!!) for the first few days after my BFP - so much so I thought there was a problem. Seems to have sorted itself out now, but now my symptoms have gone?! Not too worried yet, as I know how crazy the first few weeks are. Poor us eh!!

Good luck with your pregnancy, Sending you lots of glue and dust xxx


----------



## merechick

Thanks Shelleylu! We've only been trying for about 3-months, only just came off the pill in July. But both my husband and I are July babies, so makes since that we'll have one ourselves! Like you said, trying not to worry too much about the spotting since it's barely noticeable and defo not fresh blood. Having enough other symptoms to keep my confidence up that things are going ok. Will feel much better when I see the midwife on December 5th though.

So nice to have other women to chat with who are going through the same thing, never realized how nervous I would be when we finally got the :bfp:!!

:headspin:

:hug:


----------



## merechick

P.S. have you ladies pretty much told all your friends and family or are you waiting until further down the line? I'm so torn right now, don't want to jinx it b/c it's still such early days, but can hardly contain myself!!


----------



## shelleylu

I know what you mean Merechick. I had a MC in sept, so we're reluctant to tell the world like we did before. I once read that there should be no reason to tell your close friends and family, because if something did happen, wouldnt you want thier support through it? I guess that kind of makes sense..? I thin kits all down to the individual though.

As for being nervous, its what we do best on this thread! You wont be alone there, and I am to believe it is completely normal to turn into an irrational crazy woman for 9 months - its your duty!!

xx


----------



## merechick

Thank you SOOO much Shelleylu, really does make me feel better to know I'm not the only one feeling like a nervous wreck! My husband is gone during the week, only home on weekends, so I find myself turning to these threads to calm myself down. This really is a lifesaver 

So sorry to hear about your earlier MC, hoping that this little angel sticks for ya. Sending you and all our other buddies lots of :dust:

xx

:hug:


----------



## Sarah+

shelleylu said:


> I know what you mean Merechick. I had a MC in sept, so we're reluctant to tell the world like we did before. I once read that there should be no reason to tell your close friends and family, because if something did happen, wouldnt you want thier support through it? I guess that kind of makes sense..? I thin kits all down to the individual though.
> 
> xx


That's a really good way of looking at it Shellylu. My parents are about to arrive here to stay with us for a few weeks (we live overseas from our home) and I didn't want to say anything yet, but DH kind of said the same thing, that if things didn't work out, why hide it from them when they could be of great support. Sure that won't be an issue for any of us though :)


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello to the new ladies and congrats. Honey: glad you found us!!!
Shelley: I've still lost my symptoms. 3 days with nothing now. It feels odd after they were so strong for a week around by :bfp:. I don't feel hungry though, and that is usual for me- VERY! I think that is nerves though.
I thought TTC was stressful enough!!! This is a complete rollercoaster!! I don't remember being quite this nervous last time, but I guess after MC is is inevitable.

By the way: how many of you are needing to pee more? I do remember this last PG, but this time, not at all.


----------



## loopylew

Can i join? didn't realise there was another July 09 section. Ive lot a lot of symtons as well, boobies aren't as sore and im not feeling as sick now as i did the first week. Still brown spotting but after the red on SUnday night, im grateful for anything thats not bright red!


----------



## aurora

Good morning ladies!

So far so good on the symptoms shelley, mostly just fatigue but not unmanageable. The odd sore spot in the BBs, metallic tatse in my mouth. I'm happy so far!

I'm using up the tests I have and got another :bfp: lol I'm getting a digital today just for the novelty of it and I think it will make OH sooo happy when he gets home from being at work for a week, he would have loved to have been here through the first tests.

merechick: my OH is only home weekends too! Well he gets home Thursday night.
:hug:


----------



## merechick

Hey Aurora! So you know what it's like to deal with all this without the OH during the week! I got my first :bfp: last Thursday but didn't want to tell him over the phone.....Friday was the longest day of my life waiting for him to get home! And just like you, I'm trying to use up the like 30 tests I've bought.....keep doing them every morning b/c I still can't believe it's true :happydance:

:hug:

xx


----------



## aurora

hahah... funny isn't it?

As for your question earlier.... we don't plan to tell anyone for a bit, for a few reasons. One being we haven't been together too long, we've been friends for 2 years but not together long! The biggest thing I'm sure I will have to deal with is getting people to believe it WASN'T an accident. In the end its only us that matters anyway.

Another reason is my Mother lol.... last time I begged her no to tell anyone till 12 weeks, and she told everyone. It ended up not working out as planned and it just wasn't good.


----------



## Saxogirl

Wow! Welcome to all people who've got BFP's since I last posted (which is loads of you :yipee: something in the water last month lol)

I had my first proper emotional breakdown last night - crying and sobbing etc etc etc lol then was laughing like a crazy lady (well person I don't think I count as lady haha!) 

Niki - I think thats a great idea re internet whilst in labour!

My Oh keeps saying to me "I know that lots of women have babies every day but as far as I'm concerned you are the first pregnant lady ever!!!!!" bless him!! He's so excited and worried about me bless!

I finally phoned the docs yesterday and was told that I had to see the Midwife not even the doc so I have my appoint on thursday - 2 days time - woo hoo!
Am A bit scared, am praying that she's nice as I don't think I can cope with a horrible M/W - besides if she upsets me I think DH will lay her out lol!!!

Symptoms are coming and going but I seem to be having something at all times, whether it's tiredness, nausea, dizzy spells or psycosis!!!! lol

Hope all you ladies are well - - woop woop am feeling excited today!

:hug:


----------



## merechick

Yeah, I was hoping to hold out till 12-weeks but not sure I've got it in me. Mostly b/c everyone knows we've been trying, so they're constantly asking. And I don't exactly have the best poker face these days! Guess we'll just take it on a case-by-case basis. Still so scared that as soon as we tell, something will go wrong......I've been doing entirely too much reading on the internet and really just need to assume the best instead of expecting the worst.

So everyone will be really surprised by your announcement when you make it? Well, it's certainly the best kind of surprise! And like you said, it's all about you and your OH at the moment, so whatever makes you happy and whatever you think is best is what's most important :)

:hug:

xx


----------



## maybethistime

hey people, 

getting some of my symtoms back after weeks of none, bbs sore, quezzy and and i hungry and thrsty and that streching warm feeling, finally starting to enjoy my pregs was shutting me fella out past week becuase lost me sytoms and thought thr worse.

Saxo: congrats on booking your midwife appointment i saw mine yesterday was great and Im seeing her to do my booking bloods (something like that on sat) she was ace. 

hey loopylew we got our BFP same week didnt we? my symtoms have only just come back so sure yours will hope ur ok xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Glad your symptoms are coming back. Know what you mean about them going and thinking the worst. Hoping mine come back soon too, but you're about 10 days ahead of me, so I guess I just have to be patient.


----------



## loopylew

i hope so!


----------



## maybethistime

NIKI 

U sound like mine were i didnt want to eat at all nothing nada and im always eatting, I think it was in my mind becuase my BBs werent hurting and I was not feeling sick i was thinking well im not hungry and not craving food etc. so i thought the worse, 

Im starting to feel quezzy in morning walking to uni and thought i was going to hurl. part me wants to get the morning sickness. Oh yeh i needed to pee alot week i found out thats come back again as well xx keep smiling hun.


----------



## NikiJJones

I think I want to fast forward myself to your stage so that I get some symptoms again!!!! I'd be quite happy to be chucking up everywhere!!!


----------



## shelleylu

loopylew said:


> Can i join? didn't realise there was another July 09 section. Ive lot a lot of symtons as well, boobies aren't as sore and im not feeling as sick now as i did the first week. Still brown spotting but after the red on SUnday night, im grateful for anything thats not bright red!

I'll add you now hun,

Cant believe there are so many of us!!!

x


----------



## Saxogirl

maybethistime said:


> hey people,
> 
> getting some of my symtoms back after weeks of none, bbs sore, quezzy and and i hungry and thrsty and that streching warm feeling, finally starting to enjoy my pregs was shutting me fella out past week becuase lost me sytoms and thought thr worse.
> 
> Saxo: congrats on booking your midwife appointment i saw mine yesterday was great and Im seeing her to do my booking bloods (something like that on sat) she was ace.
> 
> hey loopylew we got our BFP same week didnt we? my symtoms have only just come back so sure yours will hope ur ok xx

Glad you 're feeling more PMA now - isn't decreased appetite a symptom in itself?

What happened with midwife?


----------



## shelleylu

Oh gosh, so many women, so little room to post lol

Glad all is generally going well in the camp. Good news on the symptoms - what are we all like?! Either loads or none - Aurora - send us some please!!!

Really pleased theres another name to the list, hope evrything is ok loopylew, and the spotting stopped?

Niki: Im feeling the exactly the same as you still. I think most of the girls have said the early signs go away, then come back after a few weeks. Fingers crossed we are chucking up by the end of the week! xxxx


----------



## SJK

aurora said:


> Hi ladies! Got my :bfp: Nov 7th... Due July 23rd :)

Hi and welcome xxx congrats x


----------



## maybethistime

Glad you 're feeling more PMA now - isn't decreased appetite a symptom in itself?

What happened with midwife, 

Im not sure 2 be honest, if it was it would explain alot lol. 

The midwife just through my dates, booked my scan and my next midwife appointment for sat and another in 8 week. 

numbers to call if i had ne problems, and gave me my pregs handbook that i have to take everywhere... so im telling my mum in 2 weeks because she lives in herts I think im just gonna chuck it at her and run up stairs lol. 

Strange thing is im 23 im married have me own place and I work and go to uni I still have a feeling my mum is not going to be happy lol. 

I think I want to fast forward myself to your stage so that I get some symptoms again!!!! I'd be quite happy to be chucking up everywhere!!!

Yeh I know what u mean dead weird tho everytime i think im going to be sick i shout no as im reaching, me OH laughs and says "I thought u wanted morning sickness".

strange!!


----------



## SJK

honey08 said:


> :hi: all im joining this thread...if ull av me !?
> i got a :bfp: 6nov...clearer 7nov, ff put me due on 15july :)
> after been told i prob didnt O this mth this was the last thing i was expecting,but the bloods were done 4days early,so obvioulsey wrong,im not on clomid out like that,,but i wud of been wont i,if i didnt get my :bfp:
> im VERY scared as had MC in march this yr(first:bfp: aswell)i didnt know til i was 8wk last time,so didnt have a dating scan,i started spotting at 11.5wk,and i was so confident everything was fine,how very wrong i was,as the baby had died at 6wk:(
> so both gary and mesel are scared we darent even talk bout the future yet,been2see me own doc 2day(not the1who told me i didnt O) hes fantastic for putting my mind at rest,and anything to do with ttc and pregnancy/babies he loves as use 2be a gyne,so yeh added bonus,was dying to ask 4his mobby NO 2day when he said phone me anytime:rolf:i thought oh dont u worry i will !!!!
> i was goin to ask him for some sort of estrogen supplement cos it was low in last cd21 bloods,n he said totally 4get bout that now,ur body will produce its own,so thats that! lol
> im bk to see him on 8dec and hes guna rush me app thro to EPU for dating scan,this im very wary of aswell,cos last time (i know shudnt think bout last time experiences,but i do) i had an internal at 11wk cos she could only see sac,n it hurt me,after that the bleeding was REALLY bad,like it brought the MC on uknow,but lots av these scans dont they ?!?
> anyways my syptoms so far are ... feeling :sick: but not been :sick: yet ! my boobs are tender but not yet really bad, and when i smelt milk this morning i thought i was guna throw up..but didnt, the thing thats hurting/doin my head in most is the cramps,just cant remember these last time,mind u last i werent lookin out for them,and nikki its like urs right at top of pubic bone,really uncomfy aswell,but they do cum n go,ive read loads just on this site alone bout cramping so puts me mind at rest :)
> thats my story so far,im not guna post everyday cos it will go slow i think ! lol or maybe post at end of the night !
> after docs today ive put me new tickers up !! PMA PMA PMA

congrats and welcome xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Bring on the :sick: :sick: :sick:!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aurora

Oh me too I will be happy to be praying to the porcelain throne!! :rofl:


----------



## SJK

flutterbylge said:


> Hello there, I am due 1st July 2009 and my BFP was 18th October. I would love to be added on the list please. Thanks xx

Hi and welcome xx


----------



## stressederic

Thought I'd check in not been on for few days!!

was feeling green but haven't been last few days, sad I know but part of me wishes I would be sick.... made appointment with GP on thursday, gonna jump up and down for early scan as been feeling doom and gloom waiting for all to go wrong again:hissy:


----------



## SJK

merechick said:


> Hey Ladies! I'd like to join your group, had my first :bfp: on Nov. 7th and think I should be due around July 20th. My period is only just due today but still getting :bfp: and no sign of AF. This is my first pregnancy, so really scared something will go wrong. Have been putting off telling too many people just in case, but so excited that it's hard to stay quiet! Have had morning sickness since last week, increased appetite and REALLY tired.
> 
> Also been having creamy CM with really slight brownish tint each morning since first tested positive (barely noticeable), but no fresh blood or anything.....anyone else having this? Should I be worried, or is this likely just from implantation?
> 
> Congrats to everyone, really glad to have some July buddies :happydance:
> 
> :hug:


congrats and welcome xx


----------



## SJK

NikiJJones said:


> Bring on the :sick: :sick: :sick:!!!!!!!!!!!

yeah I cant wait too :happydance::happydance:


----------



## honey08

omg theres so so many :bfp: july babies bring it on :happydance:
someone said when r we telling everyone,(sry dont know all ur names yet!lol) well cos of wot appened last time,we told everyone when we'd found out,then had to tell everyone id mc,so were waiting till after ive had a dating scan 2nd wk in dec doc said it wud be,then...after seeing HB etc were guna tell garys son houlden on crimbo day,he will be thrilled,last time i felt so guilty for putting him through the upset:( so were just making sure,then we will tell every1eles aswell :) ive told 4close friends cos IF anything did go wrong i wud need there support,im just dying to tell everyone,but to scared to just yet :)


----------



## SJK

honey08 said:


> omg theres so so many :bfp: july babies bring it on :happydance:
> someone said when r we telling everyone,(sry dont know all ur names yet!lol) well cos of wot appened last time,we told everyone when we'd found out,then had to tell everyone id mc,so were waiting till after ive had a dating scan 2nd wk in dec doc said it wud be,then...after seeing HB etc were guna tell garys son houlden on crimbo day,he will be thrilled,last time i felt so guilty for putting him through the upset:( so were just making sure,then we will tell every1eles aswell :) ive told 4close friends cos IF anything did go wrong i wud need there support,im just dying to tell everyone,but to scared to just yet :)

Im hoping we will be fine this time around, I cant wait to tell everyone at xmas all being well :cloud9: xx


----------



## maybethistime

This is my first, strange thing was I phoned to my sisters and told them that I was ready to bout 3 weeks ago start "trying" for a baby, I was really emotional that day as well, she thought I was going to tell her I was pregs, end of the month my af didnt show so i already was :S when i spoke to her. 

So my 2 sisters know and my sister in law knows few close mates and me dad, and my brother found out by mistake (stupid bear hugs sore bbs lol). This way I have the support network if anything happens.

We have our scan in Dec so if all goes well we will be screaming it from the hill tops.


----------



## loopylew

Just saw the beginning of the thread, i got my :bfp: on the 28th October x


----------



## NikiJJones

stressederic said:


> Thought I'd check in not been on for few days!!
> 
> was feeling green but haven't been last few days, sad I know but part of me wishes I would be sick.... made appointment with GP on thursday, gonna jump up and down for early scan as been feeling doom and gloom waiting for all to go wrong again:hissy:

Exactly how I'm feeling. Want the sickness to come back. None since Saturday now. I have the same feeling of doom and gloom. I'm also going to demand early scan. My doc took my bloods yesterday and again tomorrow to see if the the hCG is rising properly. Maybe ask yours if they will do that. I am nervous about tomorrow's result, but if it is OK then I will feel a bit reassured.
:hugs:


----------



## stressederic

good luck for tomorrow blood results! dunno why I can't shake this down feeling, I've got 2 kids 10 & 8 and I never considered anything would go wrong then but I guess that was 10 years ago and hadn't mc then


Never imagined mc could play on sanity so much, feel much better but can't feel positive... my other 2 weren't planned and so much wanted to look forward and enjoy being pregnant ( hated it with other 2, too vain I think:dohh:)

Don't think doc will do bloods he didn't last time, think I might offer him a swift fiver :rofl: or threaten with BIG tantrum!!!!


----------



## aurora

Well after seeing Pux's digi I raced off to the store (3 actually, damn holiday, one grocery store had them)

Got my beautiful digi! Its sooo much more reassuring than lines!


----------



## shelleylu

stressederic said:


> good luck for tomorrow blood results! dunno why I can't shake this down feeling, I've got 2 kids 10 & 8 and I never considered anything would go wrong then but I guess that was 10 years ago and hadn't mc then
> 
> 
> Never imagined mc could play on sanity so much, feel much better but can't feel positive... my other 2 weren't planned and so much wanted to look forward and enjoy being pregnant ( hated it with other 2, too vain I think:dohh:)
> 
> Don't think doc will do bloods he didn't last time, think I might offer him a swift fiver :rofl: or threaten with BIG tantrum!!!!

Glad to see you back with us!

How are you feeling? Im up and down. Keep having niggling feeling where my ovaries are. Am going to post and ask the world if anyome else has had it?! Its especially bad on the one side, like a niggle feeling. I am over worried after mc and my sister in laws ectopic last month :(

I had a weird hour earlier and thought it would be a good idea to cut my fringe off as it kept getting in my eyes (I was growing it out) I just lobbed it all off, and now I look like a boy :( 

Ah, dont you just love pregnancy mania.......

x


----------



## NikiJJones

Keep the scissors hidden!! You might end up with no hair! :rofl:

The ovary thing will be where your egg popped out (the corpus luteum) which disappears when you get AF usually, but carries on producing progesterone if you are PG. It makes like a tiny cyst which goes down again once you go into 2nd tri and the placenta takes over.


----------



## NikiJJones

PS: I could not eat half of my nice dinner DH had cooked for me. No sickness: I just felt full after half a plate. This is unheard of for me!!! Poor DH having cooked it all for us.


----------



## shelleylu

NikiJJones said:


> PS: I could not eat half of my nice dinner DH had cooked for me. No sickness: I just felt full after half a plate. This is unheard of for me!!! Poor DH having cooked it all for us.

Poor OH lol!!


----------



## Saxogirl

Okay so I've just cleaned my toilet......... now I'm ready!

Bring on the M/S!!!!! :sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:

(Don't know what the bunny is for - just thought he was cute!)


----------



## maybethistime

Keep having niggling feeling where my ovaries are:

I had that now I have ligerment streching (so me midwife says) xx


----------



## maybethistime

Okay so I've just cleaned my toilet......... now I'm ready!

Bring on the M/S!!!!! 

Loving that line xx


----------



## aurora

shelleylu said:


> How are you feeling? Im up and down. Keep having niggling feeling where my ovaries are. Am going to post and ask the world if anyome else has had it?! Its especially bad on the one side, like a niggle feeling. I am over worried after mc and my sister in laws ectopic last month :(
> 
> 
> x

I had bad pain in ovaries before, they gave me an early scan and it ended up being a cyst on one, but apperantly nothing to worry about!


----------



## SJK

Saxogirl said:


> Okay so I've just cleaned my toilet......... now I'm ready!
> 
> Bring on the M/S!!!!! :sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:
> 
> (Don't know what the bunny is for - just thought he was cute!)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NikiJJones

We Want More Bunnies!!!!
:bunny: :bunny: :bunny: :bunny: :bunny: :bunny:


----------



## Saxogirl

shelleylu said:


> stressederic said:
> 
> 
> good luck for tomorrow blood results! dunno why I can't shake this down feeling, I've got 2 kids 10 & 8 and I never considered anything would go wrong then but I guess that was 10 years ago and hadn't mc then
> 
> 
> Never imagined mc could play on sanity so much, feel much better but can't feel positive... my other 2 weren't planned and so much wanted to look forward and enjoy being pregnant ( hated it with other 2, too vain I think:dohh:)
> 
> Don't think doc will do bloods he didn't last time, think I might offer him a swift fiver :rofl: or threaten with BIG tantrum!!!!
> 
> Glad to see you back with us!
> 
> How are you feeling? Im up and down. Keep having niggling feeling where my ovaries are. Am going to post and ask the world if anyome else has had it?! Its especially bad on the one side, like a niggle feeling. I am over worried after mc and my sister in laws ectopic last month :(
> 
> I had a weird hour earlier and thought it would be a good idea to cut my fringe off as it kept getting in my eyes (I was growing it out) I just lobbed it all off, and now I look like a boy :(
> 
> Ah, dont you just love pregnancy mania.......
> 
> xClick to expand...

Oh Dear!!! Is it okay (did you do a part time hairdressing course lol?)
Or are you going to have to have an emergency trip tomorrow!

I managed to dye my hair green last month - had to get an emergency appointment at hairdressers oops!:blush: was before I ov'd too so I can't even blame that on Pg hormones........:hissy::hissy:


----------



## SJK

NikiJJones said:


> We Want More Bunnies!!!!
> :bunny: :bunny: :bunny: :bunny: :bunny: :bunny:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :bunny:


----------



## Sarah+

> I had a weird hour earlier and thought it would be a good idea to cut my fringe off as it kept getting in my eyes (I was growing it out) I just lobbed it all off, and now I look like a boy :(
> 
> Ah, dont you just love pregnancy mania.......
> 
> x


That's so weird! I too have this really strong desire to cut my (long) hair short! Maybe to more of a mummy-cut! :rofl: I'm sure yours looks great :)


----------



## Sarah+

Love the bunny!:bunny::bunny: Just found ths 'flasher' too! :flasher: Not quite sure what the use for him on this website would be! Oh, I just realised 'she' flashes a bub :)


Has anybody else not had sex since their BFP? (Less than a week ago for me). I'm so worried I'll dislodge the bean (silly, I know) or get spotting after. But I don't want DH to get a complex either that he's just a baby-making machine and I'm done with him til next time! :rofl:


----------



## aurora

Sarah+ said:


> Love the bunny!:bunny::bunny: Just found ths 'flasher' too! :flasher: Not quite sure what the use for him on this website would be! Oh, I just realised 'she' flashes a bub :)
> 
> 
> Has anybody else not had sex since their BFP? (Less than a week ago for me). I'm so worried I'll dislodge the bean (silly, I know) or get spotting after. But I don't want DH to get a complex either that he's just a baby-making machine and I'm done with him til next time! :rofl:


:rofl: I haven't, but only cause hes out at camp! (work) Maybe tonight! lol


----------



## Nattyplus2

Nikijones
Saxogirl
Honey08

i figured as we are due on the same day maybe we could exchange email addresses, and maybe numbers, to be labour partners or something...

just a thought! x


----------



## aurora

Ok SINCE THIS MORNING... my BBs have been attacked by blue veins...eeeep!
They start at my cleavage and work down to my nips!!


----------



## aurora

OH should be here any minuteeeee, haven't seen him since the :bfp:'s!


----------



## loopylew

shelleylu said:


> Oh gosh, so many women, so little room to post lol
> 
> Glad all is generally going well in the camp. Good news on the symptoms - what are we all like?! Either loads or none - Aurora - send us some please!!!
> 
> Really pleased theres another name to the list, hope evrything is ok loopylew, and the spotting stopped?
> 
> Niki: Im feeling the exactly the same as you still. I think most of the girls have said the early signs go away, then come back after a few weeks. Fingers crossed we are chucking up by the end of the week! xxxx


Thanks, the spotting had just about stopped yesterday, it was on and off before Sunday but brown but had totally stopped for about three days before the red came out of the blue! Hopefully though today it will have just about stopped altogether, is anyone else brown spotting?


----------



## loopylew

Sarah+ said:


> Love the bunny!:bunny::bunny: Just found ths 'flasher' too! :flasher: Not quite sure what the use for him on this website would be! Oh, I just realised 'she' flashes a bub :)
> 
> 
> Has anybody else not had sex since their BFP? (Less than a week ago for me). I'm so worried I'll dislodge the bean (silly, I know) or get spotting after. But I don't want DH to get a complex either that he's just a baby-making machine and I'm done with him til next time! :rofl:

Ive not as i daren't with the spotting, won't be happy to til spotting has totally gone


----------



## shelleylu

Morning ladies x

Saxogirl ; no partime hairdressing (although I do cut my 6 yr olds, much to his dismay lol) I just went a bity bonkers. OH screamed at me what was I doing?! It was quite funny, Looks ok, but really should have waited....ooops...

Good luck with your DH Aurora - hope you have a great day togther.

Loopylew : Good luck with your spotting too. It must be a worry, but there are so many girls who get it in the early days, so try not to worry (what a stuipid thing to say! - sorry,) xxxx

Sarah+ - We havent bd'd since I ov'd pretty much - that was like weeks ago now! Poor oh, but he said to me yesterday - shall we wait a while, so guess he is being as cautious as me. Luckily we have an amazing relationship, where bd'ing can only be a small part and we're not affected. Good job really!

And one more thing - can someone join us who is due the 16th of july!! I want a buddy too!! If not, anyone else fancy joining me on the whole text/email thang? (because being on here just simply isnt enough - what about when Im in bed or at the dentist, or shopping????!! ;))

Have a great day everyone- Im off for a science lesson - Dont ask!

xxxx

xxx


----------



## Missy85

Hi Everyone

Pregnancy brain is getting me as i only just realised this thread was here hehe

Im Alice, 22 due on 7th July i think (could all change at first scan on 19th December) Got my BFP on 29th October!


----------



## maybethistime

Hey alice congrats on ur BFP ur due day after me yay!! how u feeling today? 
How could it all change on the 19th sorry im nosy lol


----------



## Missy85

lol all i mean is cause my first scan is then so could put me foward or backwards slightly cause my cycles werent regular,

Im feeling poo today really weak, tired and sickly and have stayed home from work... hope work dont get angry at me

how are you?


----------



## maybethistime

> Originally Posted by Sarah+
> Love the bunny! Just found ths 'flasher' too! Not quite sure what the use for him on this website would be! Oh, I just realised 'she' flashes a bub
> 
> 
> Has anybody else not had sex since their BFP? (Less than a week ago for me). I'm so worried I'll dislodge the bean (silly, I know) or get spotting after. But I don't want DH to get a complex either that he's just a baby-making machine and I'm done with him til next time!

Funny enough we did bd few times after I Od and the day that I got cramps and thought I Od again but now looking back was implantation doh. 

It got a bit steamy other day then we both just bout stop and said we will wait till after me scan lol was reading each others mind xx


----------



## maybethistime

lol all i mean is cause my first scan is then so could put me foward or backwards slightly cause my cycles werent regular,

Im feeling poo today really weak, tired and sickly and have stayed home from work... hope work dont get angry at me

how are you?

Im doing ok but im starting to worrie again yesterday I was feeling sick, sore bbs and feeling pregs. Well today back to feeling the same which is really bugging me lol. Im getting me fella to get me a cheap test today. Im off uni today not back in till fri so ill be chilling on here lol. 

Do u get that strechy feeling? I had that yesterday and tummy feels a littke nump in places. n that 'tummy upset' feeling. Dear god im going mad lol

Not as tired either but I might be fighting it.


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls,

Can you believe there are 18 of us on here now?! I think we all need a bit of extra dust and sticky stuff xxxx :dust: xxxxx

I have added you Missy85 - Glad all is well with you so far. I wouldnt worry about missing work too much either - you have the perfect excuse!!!

I am 5 weeks today, and I swear it feels like I have been pregnant for about 5 years already! Anyone else agree? Being addicted to BnB cant help, but I do love it lol. 

Does anyone have any good (safe and cheap) ideas on how to make it go faster??!!

xxxx


----------



## MommyMichele

Learn to crochet!

Send me some of that dust hun! Still got a BFN today.


----------



## NikiJJones

No we've not BDed since OV time. I'm afraid I'm not letting DH either. Too paranoid since previous MC. I don't want to do anything that might dislodge my beanie, though I know it is supposed to be safe, but we can always to other things for the next few weeks. I think he is glad for a break after months of trying though!!!!
Loopy: hope the spotting goes really soon.
Shelley: I also feel like I've been PG for about 5 years!!!

I went for my repeat hCG today and it was 4567, which has more than doubled in 48 hours. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: They also did an US and saw a pregnancy sack. No foetus yet, but she said it was too early at 5 weeks probably to see one. I hope that's right. I have to have another US at 7 weeks, so FX we see baby + heatbeat at that stage.
Did have the return of some sickness this morning, but that may have been nerves!


----------



## maybethistime

> I went for my repeat hCG today and it was 4567, which has more than doubled in 48 hours. They also did an US and saw a pregnancy sack. No foetus yet, but she said it was too early at 5 weeks probably to see one. I hope that's right. I have to have another US at 7 weeks, so FX we see baby + heatbeat at that stage.
> Did have the return of some sickness this morning, but that may have been nerves

! 

I saw this in other thred so left u message in there, bu just wanted to say yay ur HCG has more than doubled


----------



## SJK

Sarah+ said:


> Love the bunny!:bunny::bunny: Just found ths 'flasher' too! :flasher: Not quite sure what the use for him on this website would be! Oh, I just realised 'she' flashes a bub :)
> 
> 
> Has anybody else not had sex since their BFP? (Less than a week ago for me). I'm so worried I'll dislodge the bean (silly, I know) or get spotting after. But I don't want DH to get a complex either that he's just a baby-making machine and I'm done with him til next time! :rofl:

no I havent, im just too afraid too, :rofl:


----------



## SJK

loopylew, hope the spotting has stopped, I hear its quite common and normal in the early stages, So im sure all will be ok :hugs: xx


----------



## shelleylu

NikiJJones said:


> No we've not BDed since OV time. I'm afraid I'm not letting DH either. Too paranoid since previous MC. I don't want to do anything that might dislodge my beanie, though I know it is supposed to be safe, but we can always to other things for the next few weeks. I think he is glad for a break after months of trying though!!!!
> Loopy: hope the spotting goes really soon.
> Shelley: I also feel like I've been PG for about 5 years!!!
> 
> I went for my repeat hCG today and it was 4567, which has more than doubled in 48 hours. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: They also did an US and saw a pregnancy sack. No foetus yet, but she said it was too early at 5 weeks probably to see one. I hope that's right. I have to have another US at 7 weeks, so FX we see baby + heatbeat at that stage.
> Did have the return of some sickness this morning, but that may have been nerves!


So pleased evrything went well for you today Niki - I cant wait to have my scan, Im so excited!!

To girls who are holding off bding for the minute: how long are you waiting?! I have no idea what is a safe kind of time to start again? I know I am probably being over cautious, but after mc I am worried. Anyone have any ideas?

xx


----------



## shelleylu

MommyMichele said:


> Learn to crochet!
> 
> Send me some of that dust hun! Still got a BFN today.

lol about crochet - and not a bad idea!!

Sorry about your BFN hun., when is the witch due?

Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Missy85

thank you for adding me...

We have bd'ed once since bfp but i was obsessed about being gentle so a bit put off till 12 weeks hehe


----------



## lola

Hello everyone :hi:

I got my first BFP on the 9th November and based on my super early ovulation my EDD is the 26th July 2009 :happydance:

I am being booked in for an early scan just waiting to get the letter at the moment!


----------



## maybethistime

> To girls who are holding off bding for the minute: how long are you waiting?! I have no idea what is a safe kind of time to start again? I know I am probably being over cautious, but after mc I am worried. Anyone have any ideas?

In not going to till after my scan on the 8th and we know everything is cool, despite the midwife telling us sex was fine during the first tri, unless you are thought 2 be high risk/mc. 

Saying that i watched 21st centrory sex for women and there was a woman on there that was pregs and she had a m/c before and her doctor told her to wait till after sex xx


----------



## maybethistime

wait until 12 weeks (sorry missed it out)


----------



## SJK

lola said:


> Hello everyone :hi:
> 
> I got my first BFP on the 9th November and based on my super early ovulation my EDD is the 26th July 2009 :happydance:
> 
> I am being booked in for an early scan just waiting to get the letter at the moment!

hi and welcome x


----------



## SJK

better get back and do some work 

:bunny::bunny::bunny:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## shelleylu

lola said:


> Hello everyone :hi:
> 
> I got my first BFP on the 9th November and based on my super early ovulation my EDD is the 26th July 2009 :happydance:
> 
> I am being booked in for an early scan just waiting to get the letter at the moment!

Hellooo and welcome to our thread!

Congratulations on your BFP!! How are you getting on with the early stages? Its hard finding out so soon, most of us have known from when you first possibly could, and now it feels like we've been writing about sore BB's and feeling tired for years!!! lol

Sending lots of sticky dusty stuff :dust:

xxxxxx


----------



## Saxogirl

congratulations Lola!!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9: Hows the symptoms so far?



SJK said:


> better get back and do some work
> 
> :bunny::bunny::bunny:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I just love that bunny!!!

Ok - Re BDing - we haven't done the full works (so to speak - lol) but have had a "play" a couple of times (if you know what I mean!) - Are prob going to stay away from actual :sex: til 12 weeks but all the while there is no spotting or problems don't see any reason not to fool around as long as we are v careful/gentle. Most docs seem to say that :sex: in first tri is only a prob is suffering with bleeding or previous M/C and (touch wood) so far we haven't had either of those.

Niki - so glad that your tests went well and all is good!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Missy85

lola said:


> Hello everyone :hi:
> 
> I got my first BFP on the 9th November and based on my super early ovulation my EDD is the 26th July 2009 :happydance:
> 
> I am being booked in for an early scan just waiting to get the letter at the moment!

Congrats hun!! :happydance:


----------



## lola

Thanks for the welcome guys :hugs:

So I don't think it has fully sunk in yet! I have had a wide variety of darknesses of tests so you know how you worry! :dohh: especially when its this early. But I have decided to take the PMA approach! 4 (yes I have a slight problem) different tests all showed darker positives this morning, FRER was a lovely pink line, so I have everything crossed!

No symptoms was my symptom I guess and still don't really have anything significant appart from my bb's are swollen and nips sore :happydance: I can't wait to feel full on symptoms!!!!


----------



## lola

Oh yeah but I have cramping as well.....anyone else get this?


----------



## Nattyplus2

yes lola, i have had that, it should settle down it doesnt mean anything sinister. :thumbup:
like u i too am [-o< for a sticky bean, hope your not to nervous xxx


----------



## maybethistime

yeh I had this in my 5 week most people on here seem to have them, started to feel awful, fact was I was happy and chatty about 10 mins ago now i feel misreable me DH just asked if im on a downer again and I said yes. hot flashes at the min xx


----------



## SJK

Saxogirl said:


> congratulations Lola!!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9: Hows the symptoms so far?
> 
> 
> 
> SJK said:
> 
> 
> better get back and do some work
> 
> :bunny::bunny::bunny:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I just love that bunny!!!
> 
> Ok - Re BDing - we haven't done the full works (so to speak - lol) but have had a "play" a couple of times (if you know what I mean!) - Are prob going to stay away from actual :sex: til 12 weeks but all the while there is no spotting or problems don't see any reason not to fool around as long as we are v careful/gentle. Most docs seem to say that :sex: in first tri is only a prob is suffering with bleeding or previous M/C and (touch wood) so far we haven't had either of those.
> 
> Niki - so glad that your tests went well and all is good!! :happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

I love the bunny too :rofl::rofl::rofl: class !!


----------



## NikiJJones

Hi Lola,
Lovely to have you with us!
Yes: I had dreadful cramping around time AF was due. So painful on 12 and 13DPO!!! Still off and on cramping now.


----------



## loopylew

Niki im so glad your hsg is looking good, i really want mine re-doing to check everything is ok, not got appt through for my next scan yet.
My symtoms have kicked back in today big time, felt sick on and off all day. Been absolutely knackered aswell, had to have a little sleep when i got back in from wk, could've stayed in bed but had to get up, im leaving DH to do everything!. Had the funniest feelings aswell, didn't know what to do with myself, couldn't tell if i needed to poo or be sick! sort of pulling feeling downwards towards both holes, sorry for the graphics but its awful! im really not wanting to moan as i really want all these symtoms!


----------



## loopylew

Spotting is on and off now, back to brown creamy again, if its like last time it will go creamy totally, it only came back after the bleed


----------



## aurora

https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee252/augp/flowers/002.gif

Just checking in on you all!

My digi screen went blank and I so loved gazing at it I had to pee on another. (I had the spare on hand.) lol


----------



## maybethistime

haha auroa was feeling moody all day and that made me smile cheers hun, I did one 2day as well but just a cheap one lol xx


----------



## aurora

Well I'm glad I cheered someone up! =)


----------



## maybethistime

Cheers hun lol xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Love the kittie!!!!
Don't think I'll bother with any digis! What's the point if you can't obsessively add the finished thing to your gallery of POASs!!!!! I like lines that I can come back to and look at again later. I think CB are onto a money spinner here.


----------



## honey08

eh my digi still telling me the results !!!! gary wasnt pls i wanted them but wot cud he say !!
i says yeh but it tells u 2wk b4 the doc says u conceived!! n he said wot well i can tell u that ! lol i know u can but i wanted it in writing !! :blush:

been reading up on estrogen/prog again uknow n am not convinced think the doc shuda at least took blood! and i phoned him2day n he never got bk2me,bet the recepionist never pasted meddage on ... again !! but also read that taking these supplements can cause mc aswell:?
had maybe a little less cramping2day but MEGA sore boobs !
hope everyone is well ?


----------



## honey08

:hi: lola :)
omg the cramps where do i start:? perfecley normal streching hun,hope u get ur scan asap :)


----------



## Saxogirl

Was hoping to wait a little longer before I had to go bra shopping but everything I have is underwired and all are really uncomfortable!!!


----------



## ScottishBaby

OK just to pop in here later in the conversation, but I'm due on the 6th of July and looking for a text/msn buddie if anyone is interested? UK and similar due date only please :)


----------



## shelleylu

HI scottishbaby!

Dont worry about being late in the day - we are very friendly ;)

If you have a look on the front page there's a list of everyones edd's, and from memory I know theres a couple of girls due around your date. If you want to join us on here, you're more than welcome - just send us your details. If agonising over every symptom is not your bag (like most of us!) then have a very healthy and happy 8 months xxxx


----------



## shelleylu

aurora said:


> https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee252/augp/flowers/002.gif
> 
> Just checking in on you all!
> 
> My digi screen went blank and I so loved gazing at it I had to pee on another. (I had the spare on hand.) lol


That was sooo cute!!! Didnt know so many of us were cat lovers!!

I have managed to post a couple of my kitties - Banjo Racoon and Princess Lea (although we discovered Princess Lea is actually Prince the other day..ooops...) A new name is still being decided...!!

Hope evryone is having a good start to their Thursday. I have a bit of the lurgy, and so does William. I have kept him off school today - coughing all night and sore throat, poor lad..

Hope you like the fur babies xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00467.jpg
File size: 88.2 KB
Views: 3









DSC00479.jpg
File size: 87.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## shelleylu

PS, they are actually trying to play chess on that pic!!

x


----------



## lola

Shelly your fur babies are gorgeous! I have two as well, Sebastian and Lola, they are my babies at the moment what will they think to a real life baby! :dohh:


----------



## shelleylu

I have just managed to get this pic off my new phone onto the the PC - bloody technology!!

I couldnt resist showing you. My son and my kitty cats. Have you ever seen animals so mad about water? They always sit on the side of the bath?! The pic of the one in the bath is Banjo - it was 3 inches deep and he was having a splash around last night!!

Sorry to overtake the thread with my cats lol

xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00010.jpg
File size: 90.4 KB
Views: 3









DSC00019.jpg
File size: 107.7 KB
Views: 4









DSC00015.jpg
File size: 92.2 KB
Views: 3









DSC00099.JPG
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sakura

Hi this is my first post at BaB and hopefully first of many to come!! 

I just got my :bfp: on November 9th and my due date is July 20th! 

Still can't believe I'm pregnant!! (my first!)


----------



## merechick

I've been having cramping too.....not like AF cramping, more of a tugging or pinching. It concerned me at first, but I haven't experienced any bleeding or anything, so trying not to be too worried. I think it's pretty normal.

xx


----------



## loopylew

I don't know if im coming or going with my body, im crampy and this morning i went to the loo and there was a few drops of red blood in the loo. Not enough for a pad or anything in my knickers but when i wee it has red in. Now im still brown spotting again. Rang EPAU again and they've booked me in for another scan on Monday when ill be 6w4d.


----------



## geogem

Hello there misses!! got my EDD of July 17th!! 
So I am going to be in your gang too!!!

How have you been feeling shelleylu? I got my first midwife appointment on Monday (17/11) which happens to be my birthday, so looking forward to that!!

Going to scotland this weekend to see DH's family up there, so should be nice just to relax for a bit!!

Anyway ladies - hope everything is going well!!


----------



## maybethistime

> I don't know if im coming or going with my body, im crampy and this morning i went to the loo and there was a few drops of red blood in the loo. Not enough for a pad or anything in my knickers but when i wee it has red in. Now im still brown spotting again. Rang EPAU again and they've booked me in for another scan on Monday when ill be 6w4d

hope ur feeling ok (stupid question) be thinking of u. 



> I've been having cramping too.....not like AF cramping, more of a tugging or pinching. It concerned me at first, but I haven't experienced any bleeding or anything, so trying not to be too worried. I think it's pretty normal.
> 
> xx

I had that as well think it was the week after the bfp, started to threat and me and spoke to me sister and she said its totally normal was panicking me a bit. but now i dont have it its panicking me more lol x


----------



## NikiJJones

Looplew: :hugs: I posted in your journal.

ShelleyLu: your kitties are gorgeous. Did you see my fur-babies in the B&B pets thread? 

I've been at GP this morning and got my midwife referral done. Not sure when I will hear. Lots of you seem to have your MW appointment already. Mine has to be sent off to the hospital I gather, before I get anything. He also filled out my NHS form for free prescriptions and dental treatment, which will be nice, but I hope I don't actually need any.


----------



## lola

loopylew said:


> I don't know if im coming or going with my body, im crampy and this morning i went to the loo and there was a few drops of red blood in the loo. Not enough for a pad or anything in my knickers but when i wee it has red in. Now im still brown spotting again. Rang EPAU again and they've booked me in for another scan on Monday when ill be 6w4d.

:hugs: I hope all is well love, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## shelleylu

Sakura said:


> Hi this is my first post at BaB and hopefully first of many to come!!
> 
> I just got my :bfp: on November 9th and my due date is July 20th!
> 
> Still can't believe I'm pregnant!! (my first!)

Congratulations Sakura! I'll add you to our list, Good luck with everything xxxx

Hello Gem love - How are you?! Very pleased you're joining us!!! - Are you reading for the worry? lol

You're due a day after me - how exciting?! I think that might have to make us buddies, as you are the closest so far (there are 4 on the 15th!!) How have you been feeling the last week or so?

Niki:. I havent seen the pets bit?! OMG I will have to go and look, I love animals - esp cats (like you wouldnt know lol)

xx


----------



## NikiJJones

It's in the general chatter section.


----------



## shelleylu

loopylew said:


> I don't know if im coming or going with my body, im crampy and this morning i went to the loo and there was a few drops of red blood in the loo. Not enough for a pad or anything in my knickers but when i wee it has red in. Now im still brown spotting again. Rang EPAU again and they've booked me in for another scan on Monday when ill be 6w4d.

Sorry to hear about this again Loopy, I know its crap - but Im sure you'll be fine hun x Keep your PMA x 

Lots of :dust:


----------



## trish1200

I got my first :bfp: a couple of days ago and I'm due on the 20th of July :happydance:


----------



## shelleylu

NikiJJones said:


> It's in the general chatter section.

I cant find it??!!


----------



## Aquarius24

Hey girls, got my :bfp: a week yesterday, due on 17th July! xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Shelley. Here it is....
https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/67164-pets-have-you-got-their-names.html


----------



## Sarah+

Hello Everyone, Just wanted to drop in a wish everyone a great week as I'll be away til the middle of next week. Hello to the new people :) L, I'm sure your scan will go well. Bye for now, Sarah :hugs:


----------



## KKSARAH

Hello everyone, I got my:bfp: on the 7th november and I think my due date is 19th July thats if it dont change tomorrow after another visit to EPAUxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Huge congrats on your :bfp: I hope the EPAU visit goes OK. FX for you.
:hugs:


----------



## SJK

honey08 said:


> eh my digi still telling me the results !!!! gary wasnt pls i wanted them but wot cud he say !!
> i says yeh but it tells u 2wk b4 the doc says u conceived!! n he said wot well i can tell u that ! lol i know u can but i wanted it in writing !! :blush:
> 
> been reading up on estrogen/prog again uknow n am not convinced think the doc shuda at least took blood! and i phoned him2day n he never got bk2me,bet the recepionist never pasted meddage on ... again !! but also read that taking these supplements can cause mc aswell:?
> had maybe a little less cramping2day but MEGA sore boobs !
> hope everyone is well ?

what was the supplements ? xx


----------



## SJK

loopylew said:


> I don't know if im coming or going with my body, im crampy and this morning i went to the loo and there was a few drops of red blood in the loo. Not enough for a pad or anything in my knickers but when i wee it has red in. Now im still brown spotting again. Rang EPAU again and they've booked me in for another scan on Monday when ill be 6w4d.

all will be ok , stay strong xx


----------



## loopylew

Thanks girls, im still crampy and spotting brown when i wipe, its such a waiting game, ive slept all afternoon though and im so can't be arsed with anything, DH will be home from work soon, wheres hes been since 730 and i can't be bothered to make tea etc, ill have to do but just think im in a negative place at the moment


----------



## NikiJJones

Don't worry about not doing anything. Just rest up as much as you can. Hopefully DH will do the food and stuff. The waiting game is horrid, I know.
We're here for you.
:hugs:


----------



## shelleylu

KKSARAH said:


> Hello everyone, I got my:bfp: on the 7th november and I think my due date is 19th July thats if it dont change tomorrow after another visit to EPAUxx

Congratulations! Ive popped you on the list xxx


----------



## MommyMichele

Well girls, I'm still getting BFNs here but I'm going to be here cheering you on!


----------



## loopylew

did another test this morning and its still a bright bold line, which is reassuring after yesterday. had awful trapped wind in the night to the point where i couldn't sleep, went to the loo but not much happened. Have a feeling that the constipation has started now!


----------



## shelleylu

Hey Loopy,

Pleased to hear everything has calmed down a bit. Good news on your test. - I have just had the worst trapped wind eposode! Had my nearly in tears on the bed!! Dont you just love constipation lol

xx


----------



## lola

I'm so pleased you are getting more symptoms Loopy! It can only mean good things xxxx


----------



## shelleylu

MommyMichele said:


> Well girls, I'm still getting BFNs here but I'm going to be here cheering you on!

Sorry about your BFN's hun, keep tryng and come and join us!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## wishingonastar

wind, constipation and getting up at 2am for a wee, then waking up and feeling queasy all suck...yet feel great in a wierd way cos it means we're up the duff!!! :)


----------



## stressederic

Go go to work soon, but thought I'd squueze in a few mins on here to catch up...

went to GP yesterday she didn't appear to care a chuff sat there gleefully rubbing her bump :finger: looking at me like I'm a paranoid freak from another planet

anyway put name down on list for the madwife and she turned up at my house this morning, she was lovely mad but lovely and booked me in for early scan on tuesday @ 8.30!!!!! something new for me to stress about

I said all being well wanted another home birth and she agreed so all is good in the stressederic home his morning (all I have to do now is get that far!!)


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh did you have a home birth before???? what was it like? did you not have a huge mess to clear up afterwards??
good luck for midwife appointment..not long to go!


----------



## stressederic

I had a home birth on my 2nd who's now 8... It was fab no mess just really relaxed, all hapened really quickly, only disadvantage is cos you're at home you feel like you got to get on with it, was up doing the washing not long after!!!!:blush:


----------



## NikiJJones

Loopy: glad about your nice dark test and the symptoms.
Everyone seems to have constipation except me!!!! I feel left out. I seem to be going more than usual!! I'm sure that's not right.
My boobs are definitely getting minds of their own. Had weird shooting pains in the left one last night! Some minutes they are hardly sore, but then they'll be really tender again.
Had very mild nausea this morning, but nothing like the stuff in my first week. Hoping I'll be a lucky one who avoids the sickness!
Lots of you seem to have had contact with your midwife already or been given an appointment. My GP just filled in some forms. I don't know when I'm supposed to hear from her.


----------



## wishingonastar

it can go either way hun...constipation or an active bowel! you're the latter!
my GP said he'd arrange midwife and scan, then when i went to reception and asked about pregnancy pack they said would i like to book in with midwife? turns out i had to book through them so might be worth you ringing your GP surgery and asking the receptionists if you can book appointment through them x


----------



## NikiJJones

OK. I'll pop in there this afternoon and ask.


----------



## stressederic

hi nikki, I no longer have constipation been okay for last week, it was a nightmare but took some lactulose and bobs your uncle

my symptoms seem to come and go too, I think probably cos I'm so tuned in to looking for them after mmc in september any twinge and I'm like OOOOHHH MY GOD!!!!

I think the midwife was just out and about and called in cos she was nearby, maybe not a planned call, or at least thats what she let on, when she found out I was a nurse too she seemed quite open with me, so don't know if that made any difference! (not that it should) but she said cos had chemical june mmc in july and 6 weeks now would be good to scan for piece of mind, baby died they think at 7 and a bit weeks last time

I did threaten to jump up and down tho:hissy:


----------



## Lanyloo

Hi all,

I'm due 12th July and got my BFP on 2nd Nov.

Got a bit of nausea, cramps and backache, slightly sore nips but thats about it! Oh and constiptation, glad to see I'm not the only one!


----------



## maybethistime

congrats lanyloo, 

I have nausea today, nealy was sick in taxi to uni then when I got to uni and I ended up coming home, I tend to get it when I get hungry I realised so its early morning get up with some cornflakes and lots of water!!! 

hope everyone is feeling ok today xx


----------



## aurora

Glad to see I'm not the only one with the dang constipation! =(


----------



## wishingonastar

yeah what is it with the nausea being when we're hungry??? i totally don't get it!!!


----------



## SJK

Everytime I logg on, Ive about 5 pages to read :happydance::rofl: xx


----------



## SJK

loopylew said:


> did another test this morning and its still a bright bold line, which is reassuring after yesterday. had awful trapped wind in the night to the point where i couldn't sleep, went to the loo but not much happened. Have a feeling that the constipation has started now!

good news about the test :happydance:


----------



## SJK

we must be nearly due to get the august thread opening soon ??? :happydance: xx


----------



## SJK

stressederic said:


> hi nikki, I no longer have constipation been okay for last week, it was a nightmare but took some lactulose and bobs your uncle
> 
> my symptoms seem to come and go too, I think probably cos I'm so tuned in to looking for them after mmc in september any twinge and I'm like OOOOHHH MY GOD!!!!
> 
> I think the midwife was just out and about and called in cos she was nearby, maybe not a planned call, or at least thats what she let on, when she found out I was a nurse too she seemed quite open with me, so don't know if that made any difference! (not that it should) but she said cos had chemical june mmc in july and 6 weeks now would be good to scan for piece of mind, baby died they think at 7 and a bit weeks last time
> 
> I did threaten to jump up and down tho:hissy:


:hugs: Im really stressed this time too, its hard not to be :hugs: :hug: xx


----------



## maybethistime

> yeah what is it with the nausea being when we're hungry??? i totally don't get it!!!

Im not quite sure either, I didnt feel hungry in the morning but only thing that stops me nausea is eatting, well for a while, then 1 o'clock struck and I got mega hungry but then I dont no what I want to eat (something that I have been struggling for a while) I had to come home from uni it was so bad. Had something to eat and now its starting again so I guess its feeding time xx


----------



## NikiJJones

I found exactly the same with my nausea last week. It came when I was hungry, and was relieved when I ate something. I gather that is fairly normal to be honest. Lots of books say eat little and often. It is caused by dropping sugar levels. That may explain why I've not had it this week, as I've been snacking off and on all day while I've been skiving off at home.
My boobs are driving me mad!!! One minute they feel really tender, and then they are totally normal again, and I'm sure I've been imagining it all! :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## aurora

Yep thats why they also recomment to have some soda crackers by your bed to have 20 minutes or so before you get up. =)


----------



## maybethistime

> I found exactly the same with my nausea last week. It came when I was hungry, and was relieved when I ate something. I gather that is fairly normal to be honest. Lots of books say eat little and often. It is caused by dropping sugar levels. That may explain why I've not had it this week, as I've been snacking off and on all day while I've been skiving off at home.
> My boobs are driving me mad!!! One minute they feel really tender, and then they are totally normal again, and I'm sure I've been imagining it all!

Mine get like that as well does ur head in, they hurt when I gaze them or lay on them now but they are not mega sore which is ok.

Im so thristy going through a litre of juice in less than an hour before I had to be in the mood for it.


----------



## NikiJJones

I seem to be drinking loads too. But don't seem to be peeing as much as you would expect, considering how much I am drinking. I am craving fruit juice, so must need the vitamin C.


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls,

Thought I would give you an update on my surreal Friday. I took my son to the GP earlier as he's been suffering with a bad cough and cold. Whilst I was there I mentioned the aching side Ive been getting (as it hasnt gone away and actually got a bit worse)

She said I should keep an eye on it, and rush to the A&E if it got any worse. She also said if it didnt go away over the wklnd, go back in for a urine infection test. As I left, she said if I was unhappy about it and wanted it checked over, I should go to A&E over the wknd anyway, if nothing else for peace of mind after what happened last time.

So thats all the encouragement I needed. Me and my OH were in the hospital by 4pm lol. 

I expect to be scanned (hopefully good results) and sent home - oh no. I was admitted!! This horrid brute of a woman took about 20 pints of blood (turns out she used to be a midwife, and we all know thier old school bedside manner)

A doctor saw me, a gynae and various other folk. I had an internal (always nice) which thankfully was fine. The results showed I was infact pregnant which is always nice to hear from someone in a white coat?!

They told me eventually I could go home - yes, they werre going to keep me in for observation. I have to go back on Sunday evening for more blood tests to see if the hormone has doubled at least. 

How random was all that?! My arm is soooooo sore after the canula, and I am mentally scarred frm my treatment lol - but I am pleased everything seemed to be ok. No scan though? Kind of alarmed by that - but I guess these people know what they are doing.

I am going to lie n the sofa and feel a bit sorry for myself now anyway - just thought Id keep you posted.

Hope everyone is well, and the boobs are still hurting!!!

xxxxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Gosh: that all sounds like a drama, Shelley. You are better to have been checked out though, but I am surprised they didn't scan you. Not sure why.
Having bloods taken is a nightmare. I'm still bruised from earlier this week!
Hope you can have a restful weekend, and hope all is going to be OK.
:hugs:


----------



## JJF

Hey fellow July ladies, I'm in the other buddies thread but popped on here to say hello. Its funny that some of us seem to have so many of the same comments about boobs sore one min then not the next, and the sickness worse when hungry...I feel all of those same things 

and of course the worry....been trying so hard to enjoy this time and not worry but these cramps have me down today even though I'm telling myself they are normal :)

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Thought I would give you an update on my surreal Friday. I took my son to the GP earlier as he's been suffering with a bad cough and cold. Whilst I was there I mentioned the aching side Ive been getting (as it hasnt gone away and actually got a bit worse)
> 
> She said I should keep an eye on it, and rush to the A&E if it got any worse. She also said if it didnt go away over the wklnd, go back in for a urine infection test. As I left, she said if I was unhappy about it and wanted it checked over, I should go to A&E over the wknd anyway, if nothing else for peace of mind after what happened last time.
> 
> So thats all the encouragement I needed. Me and my OH were in the hospital by 4pm lol.
> 
> I expect to be scanned (hopefully good results) and sent home - oh no. I was admitted!! This horrid brute of a woman took about 20 pints of blood (turns out she used to be a midwife, and we all know thier old school bedside manner)
> 
> A doctor saw me, a gynae and various other folk. I had an internal (always nice) which thankfully was fine. The results showed I was infact pregnant which is always nice to hear from someone in a white coat?!
> 
> They told me eventually I could go home - yes, they werre going to keep me in for observation. I have to go back on Sunday evening for more blood tests to see if the hormone has doubled at least.
> 
> How random was all that?! My arm is soooooo sore after the canula, and I am mentally scarred frm my treatment lol - but I am pleased everything seemed to be ok. No scan though? Kind of alarmed by that - but I guess these people know what they are doing.
> 
> I am going to lie n the sofa and feel a bit sorry for myself now anyway - just thought Id keep you posted.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, and the boobs are still hurting!!!
> 
> xxxxx

glad all is ok :hugs: xx


----------



## SJK

JJF said:


> Hey fellow July ladies, I'm in the other buddies thread but popped on here to say hello. Its funny that some of us seem to have so many of the same comments about boobs sore one min then not the next, and the sickness worse when hungry...I feel all of those same things
> 
> and of course the worry....been trying so hard to enjoy this time and not worry but these cramps have me down today even though I'm telling myself they are normal :)
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend.

:hi: you too have a great weekend xx


----------



## shelleylu

Hiya girls.

Thanks for your best wishes girlies. I am feeling better today,although I have the worst backache in the world! Like Im on a really heavy period. Anyone else having the same??

Hi also to JJF, hope everyone in early July thread is keeping well - sending you all lots of :dust: - Keep up the constipation lol!!

My arm is turning a lovely shade of blue/purple this afternoon. I am still in shock over how rough that woman was last night. I have a phobia of needles and I told her so I think she was trying to make it easier for me - but even my OH said how evil she was, and there was no need to keep the thing in my arm for hours!!!

Am not looking forward to going back tomorrow. Lets hope the women on the ward are a lot nicer than in A&E!

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. I am going to lie down again and feel a bit sorry for myself!!

xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Hope your arm gets better soon Shelley. Have a good rest today and I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Hope the blood results have zoomed up!!

Other ladies: who's got sore boobs and who hasn't? Mine are really messing me about. One day they are sore and swollen. Then today they are tiny again and not at all sore.
What's everyone else's doing?

My sense of smell is odd today. Seems very sensitive.


----------



## lola

nips sensitive but not massively so, very thirsty today, and the bloody cramps are driving me insane! :hissy: why do they have to feel like AF cramps! its scary and unfair! :cry: but I am repeating the mantra.....its perfectly normal, its perfectly normal :dohh:


----------



## loopylew

NikiJJones said:


> Hope your arm gets better soon Shelley. Have a good rest today and I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Hope the blood results have zoomed up!!
> 
> Other ladies: who's got sore boobs and who hasn't? Mine are really messing me about. One day they are sore and swollen. Then today they are tiny again and not at all sore.
> What's everyone else's doing?
> 
> My sense of smell is odd today. Seems very sensitive.

Mine are on and off, they have beens ensitive but today they only hurt if i prod them, i think they are gonna just be on and off sore. Think we're fine hun x


----------



## NikiJJones

Lola: keep repeating that mantra! I've been talking away to myself and my beanie like a crazy woman since :bfp:. Anything to keep me and baby calm and positive!!


----------



## merechick

My boobs are quite strange at the moment actually. They're not sore to the touch, but they're sore really deep down, almost like really sore chest muscles or something. My ninnies are super sensitive though, they won't stop standing at attention and it hurts for anything to graze past them! 

Hope everyone is doing well and feeling ok :baby:

xxx

:hug:


----------



## Saxogirl

lola said:


> nips sensitive but not massively so, very thirsty today, and the bloody cramps are driving me insane! :hissy: why do they have to feel like AF cramps! its scary and unfair! :cry: but I am repeating the mantra.....its perfectly normal, its perfectly normal :dohh:

HaHa!!

You sound like me, I feel exactly the same and have also been repeating that mantra as and when the cramps come !!

I can't eat.... :(

I'm trying to make the effort but everything smells weird, it's like I'm having to learn all over again what I do and don't like.
I'm just plain not hungry, don't fancy anything and when I try and eat (because I'm starting to be concerned) I have 2 mouthfuls then want to throw up :sick:

Am drinking anything I can get my hands on though - and by the gallon, not suffering from the constipation like some of you - but I'm having the exact opposite problem...:blush:


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> Hiya girls.
> 
> Thanks for your best wishes girlies. I am feeling better today,although I have the worst backache in the world! Like Im on a really heavy period. Anyone else having the same??
> 
> Hi also to JJF, hope everyone in early July thread is keeping well - sending you all lots of :dust: - Keep up the constipation lol!!
> 
> My arm is turning a lovely shade of blue/purple this afternoon. I am still in shock over how rough that woman was last night. I have a phobia of needles and I told her so I think she was trying to make it easier for me - but even my OH said how evil she was, and there was no need to keep the thing in my arm for hours!!!
> 
> Am not looking forward to going back tomorrow. Lets hope the women on the ward are a lot nicer than in A&E!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. I am going to lie down again and feel a bit sorry for myself!!
> 
> xxx


hope your arms better soon, and hope all goes well today xx


----------



## SJK

NikiJJones said:


> Hope your arm gets better soon Shelley. Have a good rest today and I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Hope the blood results have zoomed up!!
> 
> Other ladies: who's got sore boobs and who hasn't? Mine are really messing me about. One day they are sore and swollen. Then today they are tiny again and not at all sore.
> What's everyone else's doing?
> 
> My sense of smell is odd today. Seems very sensitive.

mine are quite sensitive and sore at different times of the day :dohh:,think I can start them feeling to get worse :dohh:, all I want to do is :sleep:


----------



## honey08

its the cramps i dont like either,sometimes im sure theres guna b blood when i go to the loo:cry: and sometimes its constent throu the day then on a night it can go and i feel fine,or can be other way round...its nice to read im not the only one !!!

hope everyones doin well ?


----------



## NikiJJones

Had a scare in the night. Was having a really nasty dream, and woke with stabbing pains right inside me. Was sure I was MCing, but I think it might have just been indigestion. It was really scary though. Feel completely normal again today. No sore bbs, no nausea, no cramps or anything. It is too weird. I really want to feel PG again.


----------



## merechick

I am having the exact same fear.....have had lots of period-like cramps in the evenings and am certain that there will be blood when I go to the toilet. But so far, everything seems to be fine and to be honest, the cramps aren't that bad. I'm extra nervous b/c we've gone ahead and told everyone, even though it's still really early days. The parents were having trouble keeping it to themeselves and so were we.....so now I've got it in my head that I've jinxed us and something will go wrong :dohh:

Has anyone else been so excited that they just can't keep it a secret till 12-weeks?

:hug:


----------



## SJK

honey08 said:


> its the cramps i dont like either,sometimes im sure theres guna b blood when i go to the loo:cry: and sometimes its constent throu the day then on a night it can go and i feel fine,or can be other way round...its nice to read im not the only one !!!
> 
> hope everyones doin well ?

I worry about the cramps too, when will the worry pass :dohh: xx


----------



## NikiJJones

I don't believe you can jinx it. Last time we held off telling parents, and then I MCed and had to tell them anyway, as I needed their support. This time I've told my Mum, as again I need her support to get me through this tricky few weeks. If you are excited, then tell away. Do what feels right.


----------



## merechick

Yeah, I know you're right. I guess there was no way we could have kept it a secret, as everyone knew we were trying so they were always asking....it would have come out sooner or later. I suppose all we can do is take care of ourselves and stay positive.....sure does help to have you ladies to chat with, just when I'm starting to get nervous again, there's someone who is feeling the same way. You guys are the BEST!!

xxxx

:hug:


----------



## SJK

NikiJJones said:


> Had a scare in the night. Was having a really nasty dream, and woke with stabbing pains right inside me. Was sure I was MCing, but I think it might have just been indigestion. It was really scary though. Feel completely normal again today. No sore bbs, no nausea, no cramps or anything. It is too weird. I really want to feel PG again.

:hugs: sorry you had a bad night :hugs:


----------



## shelleylu

Oh girls what a horrid time we all seem to be going through. I am in the same boat as all of you. I had the worst cramps last night, but this time they had moved from the one side of my body to the other (kind of confirming it wasnt ectopic pains) but they have been so bad. I had terrible backache last night, like I was having the worst period of my life - and then had constant cramps all across the bottom of my tum. 

I have had 2 pregnancies, and neither were like this - I have been so scared.
I woke up last night in a cold sweat after dreaming i went to the toilet and there was blood everywhere - it was horrible!!

Am going to the hospital tonight for peace of mind - still not looking forward to it!!

Niki - you should be pleased you're not hungry - that is a wonderful symptom to have! Oh to loose some weight in the first tri would be wonderful for me!!

I am waiting for the nausea to kick in - anytime now...fingers crossed (in a weird way?!)

xxxx


----------



## SJK

merechick said:


> Yeah, I know you're right. I guess there was no way we could have kept it a secret, as everyone knew we were trying so they were always asking....it would have come out sooner or later. I suppose all we can do is take care of ourselves and stay positive.....sure does help to have you ladies to chat with, just when I'm starting to get nervous again, there's someone who is feeling the same way. You guys are the BEST!!
> 
> xxxx
> 
> :hug:

what is your due date xx


----------



## SJK

merechick said:


> Yeah, I know you're right. I guess there was no way we could have kept it a secret, as everyone knew we were trying so they were always asking....it would have come out sooner or later. I suppose all we can do is take care of ourselves and stay positive.....sure does help to have you ladies to chat with, just when I'm starting to get nervous again, there's someone who is feeling the same way. You guys are the BEST!!
> 
> xxxx
> 
> :hug:

have just seen it on the 1st page xx


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> Oh girls what a horrid time we all seem to be going through. I am in the same boat as all of you. I had the worst cramps last night, but this time they had moved from the one side of my body to the other (kind of confirming it wasnt ectopic pains) but they have been so bad. I had terrible backache last night, like I was having the worst period of my life - and then had constant cramps all across the bottom of my tum.
> 
> I have had 2 pregnancies, and neither were like this - I have been so scared.
> I woke up last night in a cold sweat after dreaming i went to the toilet and there was blood everywhere - it was horrible!!
> 
> Am going to the hospital tonight for peace of mind - still not looking forward to it!!
> 
> Niki - you should be pleased you're not hungry - that is a wonderful symptom to have! Oh to loose some weight in the first tri would be wonderful for me!!
> 
> I am waiting for the nausea to kick in - anytime now...fingers crossed (in a weird way?!)
> 
> xxxx


what time are you going to hpital at ? let us know how you get on? all will be grand xx


----------



## merechick

ShelleyLu, I know we'll all be thinking about you with fingers crossed when you go to hospital tonight. Please do keep us posted, sending you loads of :hug: and :dust: 



xxxxx


----------



## shelleylu

Thanks girls, it means a lot. 

Im going around 6pm - but I'm not sure how long it takes to get blood results back for HCG levels -any ideas anyone?

I'll keep you posted anyway. Im sure all is fine, and its just a naughty little bean making a bed. My OH keeps insisting there are 6 beans - where he got 6 from I'll never know!! 

xx


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> Thanks girls, it means a lot.
> 
> Im going around 6pm - but I'm not sure how long it takes to get blood results back for HCG levels -any ideas anyone?
> 
> I'll keep you posted anyway. Im sure all is fine, and its just a naughty little bean making a bed. My OH keeps insisting there are 6 beans - where he got 6 from I'll never know!!
> 
> xx

you will be grand :cloud9:, and 6, Im mean I would love to go and see 2, but 6 , :rofl::rofl: still if there was im sure you'd manage xxx


----------



## merechick

The whole time we were trying, everytime I said, "don't think I'm pregnant this month", my husband would say something like, "are you kidding, there must be 30 of them in there by now!" I'm convinced that the boys still aren't quite sure exactly how things work down there for us ;-)


----------



## NikiJJones

6 beanies!!!! Twins:yay, but 6 is a bit too much!!!!
Keeping FX for you this evening and sending :hug:. Mine hCG results have usually taken about 2 hours when I've had them done at the hospital. It always seems like about 2 days though, so have more :hugs: to get you through it.
BTW: if your hCG is more than 1,500, which I'm sure it will be, they should be able to see something on a scan. Perhaps ask them to scan you for reassurance? Mine was 4567 the other day and they saw the sac. You'll probably see a foetal pole I would have thought by now.
Thinking of you.


----------



## Nattyplus2

goodness me 6? no way could i cope with the 2 i already have!
i requesting hcg at docs tuesday. any tips on how i should go about asking for them??


----------



## NikiJJones

Natty: I would just say you are really anxious after previous MC. My docs were quite happy to do my hCG this time. My symptoms all dipped, which was a bad sign last time. This time, turns out to have been OK: it was still rising despite symptoms vanishing, but they did bloods anyway. It is reassuring to know. Problem is: I would like it done every 48 hours till 12 weeks if I got my way!!!!


----------



## loopylew

NikiJJones said:


> Had a scare in the night. Was having a really nasty dream, and woke with stabbing pains right inside me. Was sure I was MCing, but I think it might have just been indigestion. It was really scary though. Feel completely normal again today. No sore bbs, no nausea, no cramps or anything. It is too weird. I really want to feel PG again.

Ho ware you doing today hun? any symptons back? when dont you do another test, i do when i need to reassure myself x


----------



## loopylew

merechick said:


> I am having the exact same fear.....have had lots of period-like cramps in the evenings and am certain that there will be blood when I go to the toilet. But so far, everything seems to be fine and to be honest, the cramps aren't that bad. I'm extra nervous b/c we've gone ahead and told everyone, even though it's still really early days. The parents were having trouble keeping it to themeselves and so were we.....so now I've got it in my head that I've jinxed us and something will go wrong :dohh:
> 
> Has anyone else been so excited that they just can't keep it a secret till 12-weeks?
> 
> :hug:

we've not really kept it a secret, both sets of parents know, DH's sister, our closest friends, my boss and a couple of snr management. With me needing time off its forced us to tell some people i.e my boss, who we wouldn't have necessarily told til 12 weeks otherwise x


----------



## Nattyplus2

EVERYONE knows!! im awful, even tho ive had 2 mc, i still cant keep it to myself lol


----------



## Nattyplus2

NikiJJones said:


> Natty: I would just say you are really anxious after previous MC. My docs were quite happy to do my hCG this time. My symptoms all dipped, which was a bad sign last time. This time, turns out to have been OK: it was still rising despite symptoms vanishing, but they did bloods anyway. It is reassuring to know. Problem is: I would like it done every 48 hours till 12 weeks if I got my way!!!!

thanks hun, i will do, also because i am entering the 6th week which is where it went wrong both times. 
how are u after ur scary midnight pains?


----------



## NikiJJones

loopylew said:


> NikiJJones said:
> 
> 
> Had a scare in the night. Was having a really nasty dream, and woke with stabbing pains right inside me. Was sure I was MCing, but I think it might have just been indigestion. It was really scary though. Feel completely normal again today. No sore bbs, no nausea, no cramps or anything. It is too weird. I really want to feel PG again.
> 
> Ho ware you doing today hun? any symptons back? when dont you do another test, i do when i need to reassure myself xClick to expand...

Today is the most symptom free day I've had! Boobs feel like a pre-pubescent teenager's: tiny and no pain. No nausea at all, no funny smells. Only possible sign is that I keep bursting into tears and I am really tired, but those aren't so reassuring! I'm 6 weeks Wednesday: I hope something starts to kick in by then. Mind you, my Mum keeps reminding me that she had no symptoms when PG with me, apart from no AF.


----------



## NikiJJones

Nattyplus2 said:


> EVERYONE knows!! im awful, even tho ive had 2 mc, i still cant keep it to myself lol

No more pain which is good, but nothing that makes me feel PG either. My PG also went wrong at 6 weeks, and I'm 6 weeks on Wed, so that is making me feel more on edge. Keep crying for no reason, but I think that is nerves, not PG symptom.


----------



## Nattyplus2

NikiJJones said:


> Nattyplus2 said:
> 
> 
> EVERYONE knows!! im awful, even tho ive had 2 mc, i still cant keep it to myself lol
> 
> No more pain which is good, but nothing that makes me feel PG either. My PG also went wrong at 6 weeks, and I'm 6 weeks on Wed, so that is making me feel more on edge. Keep crying for no reason, but I think that is nerves, not PG symptom.Click to expand...

could be hormones too tho, do u get tearful around AF??
know what u mean about being on edge, i keep shouting at my hubby and kids with no reason for it :blush: bad mummy


----------



## honey08

aawww dont,ive been awful to OH uknow,mainley cos am so tired tho,he woke me up at 5am2day with knees in me bk:(
just managed to get 2.5hr b4 tes time ! but ive just never been so tired !
2moro or tuesday willl get some urine results bk,doc reckons they can test urine as good as blood nearly ! very nervous about this aswell,but over the past wk ive done more than i thought i wud of at this stage,but with the mc in march,ive tried thinking .... "different pregnancy""was taking vits4mths b4" and it very common to have a mc aswell,ive even been looking at genderscans..incl other things aswell on babybond at 16wk !!! saved a date i wud be 18wk from LMP then but said this cos i know i wud be 2wk less cos of O :) pray2god will get there and to the very end,feeling more positive than i was thats for sure,just after wait n see that it pays off :)
hope everyones ok ?


----------



## Nattyplus2

honey u used the same test as me :)


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls - Well I went for the repeat blood test this evening, and the wait has been awful!

Finally the doctor called me to confirm that my levels had doubled from 6662. I dont have the actual figures, but its good news. 

I have been booked in for an ultrasound on Tuesday - which will double check there is nothing abnormal going on inside (and I cant wait for an early scan - which I wasnt expecting!!)

I'm so relieved now, I am going to treat myself to something nice and sweet!! (what Ive give for a glass of rose..!)

Plased eeryone is getting on OK. I havent had any real symptoms today either Niki - its really weird for me as I have this intolerance to progesterone I would usually be sick as a dog by now - maybe its just around the corner for us both??!!!

Hope you have a better nights sleep Honey!!

Thanks for the support girls xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Oh, Shelley I'm so relieved for you!!!! Go on and treat yourself to something lovely!!!!
I'm glad they are giving you a scan tomorrow. FX they see a baby and perhaps even a heartbeat, though it may be too early for that.
The symptoms one is a weird thing, but I guess if you know your hCG is rising, then there's nothing to worry about on the symptoms front. That's how I felt on Wed after my results came back.
When did you find you have a progesterone intolerance? How does it affect you?


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I have a scan tomorrow, I'm just hoping it goes ok, I'm really worried for some reason


----------



## shelleylu

Good luck for that scan Jazzy - dont be worried - its exciting!! x

Niki - I was really poorly with my son, and spent virtually the whole pregnancy on the sofe. When I fell pregnant earlier this year, I started off the same way. Just felt incredibly lousy and weak. I went to my gp who was wonderful. His wife suffers in the same way , so he was super understanding. He signed me off work for around 8 weeks, and in the end I had to leave my job. He then said he'd sign me on the sick for the whole of the 9 months, as it wouldnt get any better. Turns out a month after I lost my job, I lost the baby, which was bad timing. I just havent retured back to work since, hoping we'd conceive straight away - and we did - so fingers crossed!!

On the sick note he put down hyperemesis, which is basically bad sickness - although I have never actually been sick during a pregnancy. As I said, this time feels different, but it is early days still. Try not to worry about your vansihing symptoms, seems we are as bad as each other ! xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Jazzy: good luck tomorrow.

Shelley: perhaps this one is a girl? I know that sounds daft, but my Granny had no symptoms at all with my Mum and Aunt, and was really poorly with my uncle. I've heard other people say that they reacted differently to girls and boys.
Let's hope the symptoms stay away.


----------



## JJF

Good luck jazzy!


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> Hi girls - Well I went for the repeat blood test this evening, and the wait has been awful!
> 
> Finally the doctor called me to confirm that my levels had doubled from 6662. I dont have the actual figures, but its good news.
> 
> I have been booked in for an ultrasound on Tuesday - which will double check there is nothing abnormal going on inside (and I cant wait for an early scan - which I wasnt expecting!!)
> 
> I'm so relieved now, I am going to treat myself to something nice and sweet!! (what Ive give for a glass of rose..!)
> 
> Plased eeryone is getting on OK. I havent had any real symptoms today either Niki - its really weird for me as I have this intolerance to progesterone I would usually be sick as a dog by now - maybe its just around the corner for us both??!!!
> 
> Hope you have a better nights sleep Honey!!
> 
> Thanks for the support girls xxx


glad all went well :happydance::happydance::happydance: :cloud9: xx


----------



## SJK

Jazzy said:


> I have a scan tomorrow, I'm just hoping it goes ok, I'm really worried for some reason

hope all goes well, thinking of you xx


----------



## shelleylu

Hey Jazzy - pleased your scan went well hun.

I have changed your Edd on our list. I hope mine gets put forward a bit!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## SJK

my bb's are killing me today :blush:, I guess its a good sign :happydance: so cant really complain :rofl: xxx


----------



## geogem

Hi girlies!! 
I have been away for a few days and missed so much!! 

Shelley, guess what been for pre booking with midwife and she has actually given me the 16th July as my EDD!!! - so I am with you!! I have my booking in on the 5th december and they said that they will arrange my first scan for about 2 weeks after that.

My boobs are killing me and I have been getting quite bad cramps - just like AF!! 

But apart from that I am fine, - no major problems!!

Oh and we couldnt keep it to ourselves either - everyone knows, Makes me worry a little if we jinxed ourselves too tho!!


----------



## shelleylu

Woo hoo - I have a buddy of my own!!!!!! haha!!

Pleased all is going well with you hun. I think everyone is having the same sort of problems, not a lot to report really. Bit of obsessing over the wknd, but it never hurt anyone lol..


My cramps are shocking today. How this s normal I'll never know - AF should be here??!!

Cant wait for my scan tomorrow - had the worlds weirdest dream last night about it. I saw a fully formed LO at 6 weeks, and it was a boy!! I woke up sweating and freaked out a bit. Bloody hormones eh!

xxx


----------



## shelleylu

SJK said:


> my bb's are killing me today :blush:, I guess its a good sign :happydance: so cant really complain :rofl: xxx

lol, no you cant - I had the worst travel sickness earlier. I nearly vomitted in the middle of a shopping centre after getting off the bus - was awful!! :(


----------



## geogem

i know what you mean about the cramps - I cant belive this is normal when I sailed through previous pregnancy with not a pain in sight until i went into labour! and everytime i complain or dh can see i'm in pain he panics and wants me to go lie down!!
Bit of a problem when you work full time and we already have 5 kids between us~!! - I know he means well but still believes housework gets done by the magic fairys!!
or my Super pooch - who also must know something is going on as she will not leave me alone!! Like having a dog shaped shadow!!

Anyway back to the grind!!


----------



## Lyns

Goodness I only just realised ther was another July thread!

:hi: everyone...I'm due 9th July, with our second child!


----------



## shelleylu

Hiya Lyns!

Yeah, a lot of us are due after the 15th - so couldnt be in the other one. I can see why JJK split it up - there are loads of women having babies next summer!!!

I'll add you to our list x


----------



## adzuki

Can I join you too??? EDD is July 28...

Thanks,
A


----------



## NikiJJones

Hiya ladies.
Hooray!! My nausea cam back with avengeance today! I nearly had to hold an impromptu party in the toilets at work. No sickness, but nice reassuring nausea and some gagging. I know I am a freak, but I am so pleased to be feeling pregnant again today!! Also had shooting pains in my bbs, which is a new one. Anyone else had this? They aren't really tender anymore, but definitely feel odd.
(sorry those of you who already read this on the other thread. I'm copy and pasting today!!!) (and sorry to those who are really sick of the sickness).


----------



## maybethistime

oh dear oh dear morning sickness has offically begun heres hoping it was just a one off xx


----------



## geogem

yeah me too!!! feeling terrible this morning!! hoping it is just a one off!! 

Anyone else having troubles sleeping too??
I just cant seem to sleep very well at all!!! And going to work absolutely dying the next day!!


----------



## stressederic

I could not believe it this morning, got up to shower as had scan this morning went to loo and wiped PINK!!!!, first thought... not again!!
went for scan n saw heartbeat and no evidence of bleeding got another scan in 2 weeks, PLEASE not again:hissy:


----------



## lola

Sickness at my house too! woke up feeling like death so having a skive off work today :happydance:

I have some inate need to POAS again....... I have a box full of positive HPT can some one please tell me to stop (literally) pissing money away on FRER! :dohh:


----------



## lola

stressederic said:


> I could not believe it this morning, got up to shower as had scan this morning went to loo and wiped PINK!!!!, first thought... not again!!
> went for scan n saw heartbeat and no evidence of bleeding got another scan in 2 weeks, PLEASE not again:hissy:

I hope all is well hun :hugs: if there is a heart beat now and no sign of bleeding I am sure you will be fine. Did they say whether they were concerned in the scan?


----------



## NikiJJones

:hugs: Stressederic. Seeing a heartbeat on the scan sounds good. I'm sending your little one super-sticky vibes.

My nausea is only mild again today. Nice to know it's here though. Sorry to those of you feeling really rough.

Geogem: I'm having terrrible trouble sleeping. I seem to be able to fall asleep Ok most nights, but then I have vivid, and usually scary, dreams and wake about 4 or 5, and then lie there awake. I know we need to get plenty of sleep to help baby, so this is a bit of a worry to be honest.


----------



## geogem

LOLA - STOP POAS!!!!!!!!!!!
There you go, dont know how I dare, I would if I had any left!!

Stressederic - hope everything is okay and all goes well!!

OMG I wish I could have skived off work I am feeling really rough!!


----------



## stressederic

They said it was fine, last time when had mmc, bleeding showed on scan around and below baby, none this time, baby size correct for date to the day!, saw doc she said each preg is different (like I don't know tha doh!!!!) she doesn't want to scan again as 95% scan show heartbeat are ok ( I was in the 5% last time) but she will cos I'm manic. Next scan dec 2nd 


God who knew this would be such a pain in the ass!!!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## geogem

NikiJJones said:


> :hugs: Stressederic. Seeing a heartbeat on the scan sounds good. I'm sending your little one super-sticky vibes.
> 
> My nausea is only mild again today. Nice to know it's here though. Sorry to those of you feeling really rough.
> 
> Geogem: I'm having terrrible trouble sleeping. I seem to be able to fall asleep Ok most nights, but then I have vivid, and usually scary, dreams and wake about 4 or 5, and then lie there awake. I know we need to get plenty of sleep to help baby, so this is a bit of a worry to be honest.

yeah thats like me!! dont have any trouble actually getting to sleep, just staying asleep!! and end up tossing and turning all through the early hours!!

ha at least I'm not the only one!!

really really tired tho!!


----------



## merechick

lola said:


> Sickness at my house too! woke up feeling like death so having a skive off work today :happydance:
> 
> I have some inate need to POAS again....... I have a box full of positive HPT can some one please tell me to stop (literally) pissing money away on FRER! :dohh:


Lola, I'm pissing our money away too on these tests. I woke up with no m/s this morning so immediately took another test, even though no other reason to think anything is wrong. We should really buy stock in these HPTs, would be stinking rich!!

:hug:


----------



## NikiJJones

stressederic said:


> They said it was fine, last time when had mmc, bleeding showed on scan around and below baby, none this time, baby size correct for date to the day!, saw doc she said each preg is different (like I don't know tha doh!!!!) she doesn't want to scan again as 95% scan show heartbeat are ok ( I was in the 5% last time) but she will cos I'm manic. Next scan dec 2nd
> 
> 
> God who knew this would be such a pain in the ass!!!!!!!:dohh:

When I was TTC, I thought the pain in the ass was the TTC! Now after my MC, I'm realising that 1st Tri is actually more stressful than TTC. It's a 12WW instead of 2WW!!!!


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls.

I have the sickness too!! Had it since yesterday - had a very interesting episode on the bus, and then this mornig whilst eating breakast - I think it was the smell of the fried egg - urgh!

Well, I went for my scan and consultation this morning. I didnt get to see a heartbeat as they said its just that little bit too early unfortunately. They did however, find a cyst on my right ovary (where Ive had all the pain) Its measuring in at 3.5cm. Wasnt the best news I was after!

I had my consultation afterwards and the Gynea wasnt overly pleased with the results. She kept saying she couldnt rule out ectopic, even though the sak was in the right place. She thinks the shadow of the cyst could turn out to be an ectopic - meaning twins, but one is in the wrong place. The chances are small, but I have to be on my guard. The HCG went from 6652 on Friday night to 1495 Sunday night, which is a good sign - and this proves I have at least one bean growing properly, god knows what would happen if there was another one ectopic. Anyone heard of this before?

I have been booked in for another scan next Friday to hopefully see a HB and see how the other shadow is getting on. Its all very surreal. Just wondering why cant I have a normal pregnancy for once??!! 

Pleased everyone else is getting on OK. Sickness and nausea can only be a good thing girlies!!!

I am suffering with my sleep too - dreadful dreams, and waking early. I slept well last night considering I had my appointment today! Think I might have to have a nap when Ive collected William from school. 

OOO- had a craving for chocoalte icecream last night. Was like a woman posessed!! I didnt end up with any, so made up for it today and got 2 tubs.. (I say craving, but it was probably greed kicking in lol)

Big hugs to all xxxxxx


----------



## shelleylu

NikiJJones said:


> stressederic said:
> 
> 
> They said it was fine, last time when had mmc, bleeding showed on scan around and below baby, none this time, baby size correct for date to the day!, saw doc she said each preg is different (like I don't know tha doh!!!!) she doesn't want to scan again as 95% scan show heartbeat are ok ( I was in the 5% last time) but she will cos I'm manic. Next scan dec 2nd
> 
> 
> God who knew this would be such a pain in the ass!!!!!!!:dohh:
> 
> When I was TTC, I thought the pain in the ass was the TTC! Now after my MC, I'm realising that 1st Tri is actually more stressful than TTC. It's a 12WW instead of 2WW!!!!Click to expand...



Soooooooooooooooooooo true Niki!!!!


----------



## honey08

yeh nikki that is very very true bout the 12ww:dohh: and can i just say, uknow they say HCG shows its increasing when doing pg tests....well when u test b4 af and ur getting faint lines,then it gets darker when af day cums and goes, well after that it dont mean nowt uknow, because last time when i found out i was already 8wk,but found out at 11wk that the baby had died at 6wk,b4 i even tested!! and my tests then were super dark aswell ?!? but think the sac etc relises pg hormones tho so this be why,im plsed with news from my doc from urine resluts i had,he said everything was fine although doing urine to me aint the best of tests,my doc was sure that nothing was to worry about at this stage,he said all i can do is just wait for the early scan at 7/8wk (FX will have fab HB etc:))

shelleylu 
cant imagine the worry and stress ur goin thro at the moment hun sry for that,hoping u get the answers u need friday hun,we'll all b thinking about u x


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> I have the sickness too!! Had it since yesterday - had a very interesting episode on the bus, and then this mornig whilst eating breakast - I think it was the smell of the fried egg - urgh!
> 
> Well, I went for my scan and consultation this morning. I didnt get to see a heartbeat as they said its just that little bit too early unfortunately. They did however, find a cyst on my right ovary (where Ive had all the pain) Its measuring in at 3.5cm. Wasnt the best news I was after!
> 
> I had my consultation afterwards and the Gynea wasnt overly pleased with the results. She kept saying she couldnt rule out ectopic, even though the sak was in the right place. She thinks the shadow of the cyst could turn out to be an ectopic - meaning twins, but one is in the wrong place. The chances are small, but I have to be on my guard. The HCG went from 6652 on Friday night to 1495 Sunday night, which is a good sign - and this proves I have at least one bean growing properly, god knows what would happen if there was another one ectopic. Anyone heard of this before?
> 
> I have been booked in for another scan next Friday to hopefully see a HB and see how the other shadow is getting on. Its all very surreal. Just wondering why cant I have a normal pregnancy for once??!!
> 
> Pleased everyone else is getting on OK. Sickness and nausea can only be a good thing girlies!!!
> 
> I am suffering with my sleep too - dreadful dreams, and waking early. I slept well last night considering I had my appointment today! Think I might have to have a nap when Ive collected William from school.
> 
> OOO- had a craving for chocoalte icecream last night. Was like a woman posessed!! I didnt end up with any, so made up for it today and got 2 tubs.. (I say craving, but it was probably greed kicking in lol)
> 
> Big hugs to all xxxxxx

sorry things arent as straight forward for you, Im sure it will be ok in the end, roll on next friday xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SJK

NikiJJones said:


> stressederic said:
> 
> 
> They said it was fine, last time when had mmc, bleeding showed on scan around and below baby, none this time, baby size correct for date to the day!, saw doc she said each preg is different (like I don't know tha doh!!!!) she doesn't want to scan again as 95% scan show heartbeat are ok ( I was in the 5% last time) but she will cos I'm manic. Next scan dec 2nd
> 
> 
> God who knew this would be such a pain in the ass!!!!!!!:dohh:
> 
> When I was TTC, I thought the pain in the ass was the TTC! Now after my MC, I'm realising that 1st Tri is actually more stressful than TTC. It's a 12WW instead of 2WW!!!!Click to expand...

definatly a 12 ww :rofl::rofl:


----------



## NikiJJones

Shelley: sorry that it is turning out to be such a worry. As it happen my Aunt had twins where one was ectopic. They removed the ectopic twin by a laparoscopy and the other twin is now a healthy university aged young lady!
The other thing is that where your egg burst out of the ovary, you get a corpus lutuem which shows as a cyst. I had one in last PG, and it was quite large, and I have one this time too, but smaller. I've been told it is completely normal and nothing to worry about at all.
:hug: to you, though, as I know how worrying this must be for you. I am already dreading my 7 week scan next week. I am so terrified of finding a problem.


----------



## Canda

Hi I'm pretty new here. I got a BFP on November 4th after my 3rd try with assisted conception (IUI). Myy EDD is July 17th 09.
I thought I was the only paranoid one coz I want to take another test even though I have sickness and even a little bump...but I see I'm not the only one, lol.


----------



## shelleylu

Hiya Canda - 

No, you are not alone in your worries, we are the worlds worst on here I think! lol - Do a test, do 20 - it all helps to make it seem a bit more real!!

Welcome, I will add you to our list x

Thanks for the support girls. Its been a weird old day. Im not overly worried, because I feel digsting, and my HCG was so high, and doesnt seem to be falling. Bit concerned about no HB and the cyst bit, but I know its early days. The Gynea lady I spoke to earlier so sooo negative though. She made me and oh feel weird. She said to me that I shouldnt be on my own at any point untill my scan , just incase there is an ectopic there and my tube ruptures, and she also said I should be prepared to M/C or not see a heartbeat when we go back - really lifted my spirits!!!

Luckily, I am quite a happy go lucky person, and have learnt not take things for granted. I have never had anything go right in the gynea department, so there's no need for it to start now!!

Niki - Im sure you'll be fine next week - what day are you going? How is your nausea today? Wonderful news about your aunt - I have tried to look it up (as you do) but couldnt find a lot of answers. At least if it is worst case senario, there are options. How big is your corpus luteum? The sonographer said cysts can grow quite large when you're pregnant...

xx


----------



## loopylew

im sorry hun, hopefully your little bean will be ok, hospital people can be scary and negative, i went for my scan yesterday, saw a heartbeat and bean had grown 4mm so was 6mm altogether but woman scanning me told me not to get too giddy as ive had bleeding!!! i wanted to say that that was 2 scans ago and everything seems to be ok, i think they just want us to be overly cautious, i was still giddy though! 
Sickness has come back yesterday and today in full force! not actually being sick but feeling sick, tonic water and iced water is becoming my new best friend


----------



## NikiJJones

Shelley: not sure how big mine is. I'll ask for size at scan next week, all being well with baby. My scan is a week tomorrow. I'm already bricking it!! So scared there will be no baby or no heartbeat.
Nausea not half as bad today. Felt a little wobbly this morning, but it went as soon as I ate lunch. Boobies had some funny shooting pains again in the afternoon, but not tender at all anymore. I'm getting pretty paranoid as 6 weeks tomorrow, and just getting to the time where last PG went wrong. :cry:


----------



## becstar

28th July for me! We don't hear from the M/W for ages round here, and no scan until 16 weeks!


----------



## NikiJJones

Hi Becstar! Congrats on your :bfp:!! I've been told it will be a long wait for the midwife too: nothing till about 11 weeks at the earliest! It must be a South-East thing! Awful that you have to wait for 16 weeks for a scan though!


----------



## SJK

becstar said:


> 28th July for me! We don't hear from the M/W for ages round here, and no scan until 16 weeks!

congrats xx


----------



## shelleylu

becstar said:


> 28th July for me! We don't hear from the M/W for ages round here, and no scan until 16 weeks!

Congrats, I'll add you - bad news about your M/W - maybe you should train as one - you might be on a winner!!!

xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

I had the weirdest nausea thing for a while just now. I felt fine one minute and the next I thought I was going to throw up in the middle of my Maths lesson! Was actually looking for somewhere to chuck. Then it went again as quickly as it came and now I'm fine again. Feel like I imagined it.


----------



## geogem

yay!! i feel fine again today so hopefully yesterdays iccyness was a one off!!

We dont see the midwife here til about 8 weeks and then scan between 10 and 12 weeks. 

Shelley - I hope everything goes okay on Friday sweetie - probably/hopefully just a false alarm!!

still sleeping really dodgy and extremely tired!! Was horrible to DH last night too - I shouted at him and he told me to stop getting hormonal!!! So i then proceeded to shout even louder at him!! 
Arent I horrible!!

Bless im!!


----------



## lola

Canda - You are not alone! I caved and have peed on 2 more FRER......I bought some as an emergency backup on top of the 2 I had left for Daisy, they were literally calling to me........ lines as dark as the control and I have definitely definitely decided to stop now!:rofl:

Niki - spot on with the 12ww :hissy:

Off work for the week because of sickness so sat watching daytime tv :happydance:

Shellylu - I hope all is well, how are you feeling today?


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls

Niki- Im sure we are body doubles?! I keep having these most bizarre episodes of nausea, then nothing - just like it was in my mind!!??!! How are you feeling today - apart from the random symptoms?

I did actually wake up feeling rather disgusting today, and it hasnt passed totally all day. I had this terrible hot flush in the middle of a science exam this morning!!

Thanks for the wishes girls. I am sure it'll be fine too. I am feeling quite positive about it all to be honest. Had some bad pains last night, but I think its because of all the proding and poking they done yesterday. Still, it meant I got to sit and read Mr Men books to William while OH done the washing up - so cant all be bad!

I am soooooooooo tired today. William came into my bed at half 4 this morning after having a bad dream, and I was too tired to move him back - but he kept me awake for pretty much the rest of the night :( 

Im off to eat something - anyone else starving ALL the time??!!

xx


----------



## geogem

no funnily enough I dont have much of an appetite!! I think that is a bit strange!!
Just massively thirsty!! cant get enough to drink!! dont know whats going on there but all I have wanted for past 3 days is water or milk!!
really really thirsty!!


----------



## shelleylu

I have been the same Gem. 

Last time I drank so much I put on about a stone in around 3 months - most of it was water because when I m/c'd it fell off.

Think its just your bodies way of getting more fluid for the LO's. My new favourite drink is diet lemonade - and I never drink fizzy drinks?!

xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

I've also been really thirsty. Last night I drank loads and still didn't seem to be peeing, but today I've been plenty! I've had a weird one with my chamomile tea bags, where they smell like playdough, and have a really sickly smell. I'm sure they didn't used to smell so odd. It's the only smell which has really made me feel icky.

Shelley: apart from the 2 min nausea thing this morning and the tea bag funny smell I feel completely normal. Bbs have shrunk down to tiny again. Not sure why they were so bad a week ago. Most of the time I just simply do not feel at all pregnant, and I find this unnerving to be honest. Tomorrow I'm 6+1 and that's the age they reckon my last baby stopped developing.


----------



## shelleylu

Oh hun Im sure you'll be fine. This pregnancy is soooo different to both of the others. I have normally been really ill by now. Last time I was signed off work by 5 weeks. I have my fingers and toes crossed for us both. Only a week to wait and you'll be able to see your LO's HB and you'll feel much better :)

xxxx :dust: xxxx


----------



## honey08

hiya everyone...hope everyones ok ?
shelly good luck on ur scan hun x im just terrified of going to EPU,it went so wrong there last time,this time im not even letting OH come cos i think if somat did go wrong then at least he wudnt have to see/hear it again,this is why were waiting for this early 8wk scan b4 we tell houlden,garys son,hes 14 on friday,but when i had mc in march this yr i just couldnt explain it to him,i didnt understand why it happened me self!! so were been very careful.
apart from these cramps and sore boobs ive have no:sick: at all,feeling a little sick but not been sick,gary said maybe ur guna b one of the lucky ones that dont get MS....:saywha : i wud feel better if i did ! LOL
nikki one wk till ur scan how exciting !! uknow last time u went they said u were approx 5wk? well wot day did u O on the mth u conceived? can u remember? cos this is y im going at 8/9wk cos i didnt O till cd16/18 and when im 8/9wk the baby will be just 7wk, and im hoping to see HB etc :) sure u be ok nikki,sure we all will,i didnt think i wud worry as much as i have,after mc i remember thinking once i get:bfp: i be fine !! yeh right !

has anyone eles got early scans soon ? i know shelly has and nikki in a wk,but anyone else? think the standard scans are 12wk unless previous mc/complications etc.
anyways will report bk soon,take care preggo ladies (i just dont feel preggo2day) take care
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NikiJJones

I conceived either very late 22nd Oct or very early hours of 23rd Oct. So will be pretty much bang on 7 weeks at the scan. Kept thinking this evening "This time next week I'll know if my beanie's heart is beating!" Exciting and scary. Last time had a 7 week scan and no heartbeat, and LO had gone at about 6+1. So it is all a bit nerve-wracking to go through it again!
I'm feeling completely un-pregnant also since my mad 2 min nausea thing. Except I have a weird sensation which I can only describe as a knot in my stomach. Can't be baby doing it, but it feels odd. ?????


----------



## merechick

Nikki, I have a question for ya. Like you, I know exactly when I conceived, which was the 26th of October. Why am I being told that I'm only 3.5 weeks but you're 6 weeks? Is it b/c yours is being calculated from the first day of your last period and mine is being calculated from the date of conception? I'm so confused! Also, I'm not experiencing many symptoms all of a sudden and a bit worried, but guess it's normal.

Best wishes to all of you going for scans, hope all is well with your little beans


----------



## KKSARAH

Hi everyone, just been discharged from hospital lastnight after having pains and more bleeding( a little red blood this time) had internal examination on friday and Monday both doctors said that its closed but they say the blood is coming from that area, but there not concerned had a scan last friday when they told me the sac is not bigger enough and they think they saw a mass in my left tube saying they think i could be a ectopic then sent me upto the ward to see doctor who told that it does not look like an ectopic:hissy: and thinks the sac is right for how far I am and to go back on friday for my HCG again.

But had this bleeding and stabbing pains on monday morning but was staying at OH parents house 2 hours away from my hospital, so had to go to the local A & E who sent me to the EPAU and they admitted me did another internal(getting quite used to theses now LOL) and did my bloods which came back at 5120, on Friday they were 1910:happydance:

yesterday they did a normal scan and an internal scan they found the sac which has doubled in size since Friday:happydance: which also contains the yolk sac. they have booked me in for another scan on the 2nd December but they could not see this mass which the other hospital said could be a possible ectopic and even got a second opinion and she also couldnt see what they were saying. They explained everything as she went along during the scan and didnt rush, so am going back to this hospital for my next scan instead of my local one.

So everything is looking good and the bleeding seems to have calmed down although theres still brown discharge when I wipe but there not worried about this so am trying not to.

Anyway hope everyone else is doing fabaroonie not had time to catch up on all the posts yet due to my little trip:hugs:


----------



## merechick

Glad to hear that you are doing better KKSarah, that must have been really scary! Hope all continues to go well for you 

:dust:


----------



## Canda

lola said:


> Canda - You are not alone! I caved and have peed on 2 more FRER......I bought some as an emergency backup on top of the 2 I had left for Daisy, they were literally calling to me........ lines as dark as the control and I have definitely definitely decided to stop now!:rofl:
> 
> LUckily I haven't caved and bought more tests, mainly because of money but the urge is still there. I have my scan on Tuesday which will be 7 weeks so hopefully that will help.
> What I don't understand is how some people just don't know they're pregnant, I've been feeling sick every day and had stretching pains before I took the test at 4 weeks.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone here lives in London.


----------



## Sarah+

Good morning everyone :)

Got back from holidays yesterday. Sorry to hear that some people have had scares. Good luck with the scans and upcoming appointments. I'm sure all will be just fine but I know it's hard not to worry :hugs:

I see the two Sarahs are due on the same day :) Yea!

I am also still a POAS addict too..... thought this would go away after my BFP but I still test every few days, and they are getting much darker, which makes me feel better as I have NO SYMPTOMS! May be a tad tired, but otherwise no different at all - and I'm looking hard! Weird, especially as so many people seem to be having so many. My numbers are good, so no reason to worry I guess...

Loved the comments about 12WW. So true. I thought this was meant to be the fun time!:dohh:

I see the Obstetrician (1st appointment) on Tuesday, when I'll be 6+2. I really hope he'll do a scan! I'll going to make sure I mention all the spotting and pain I had very early on, and he might be inclined to do one, fingers crossed. 

Have a great day


----------



## NikiJJones

Merechick: yes mine is calculated from 2 weeks before conception. It's not actually last period date as I had a long cycle. The docs are going by my last period and reckon I am 7 weeks, but I know I didn't OV till CD20 or 21.

KKSarah: glad to hear the scan looked good. Sending :hugs: to you and your beanie.

Canda: I'm near London: just into Essex. Good luck with your 7 week scan Tuesday. I have my 7 week one next Wednesday. Getting nervous!! I also had symptoms soooooo strongly before I even took the test. Mine weirdly all vanished or got much less since I tested postive though.

Sarah: glad you're back. Let's hope they'll scan you too.

I woke feeling a bit icky with sore bbs in the night, but then again today I feel totally normal. Scary day for me today and my last LO died at 6+1 and that's today. I won't feel completely reassured until I've seen a heartbeat next Wednesday. If that's all OK, then I may start to relax a bit!


----------



## shelleylu

The thirst, the thirst!!!!!!

Anyone would think I havent drank for days!!!!!!!! Its horrible, because I know all the fluid is going into my cheeks, but I cant stop drinking!! Hamster face here we come!!

KKSarah - what a few days you've had! If you read my posts from Friday, you'll see I've been having similar problems - I wont write it again, because everyone has heard it a thousand times already! Glad all seems to be going well though, feel free to PM me if you wanna chat x sending you some :dust: because its just so pretty x

Niki- Thinking of you today. Try not too worry, and relish in the fact you are fairly symptom free - it wont last long!!! Your scan next week will put your mind at ease, roll next week x :dust: x

Sarah+ pleased you're back - now you can get back to obsessing with us all! Did you have a good time? I'd love a holiday right now :( This is such a stressful time - I sometimes wish I was still TTC - I think you feel a little more in control..

Gem - how are you feeling today? Still thirsty like never before?

I have updated most of our appointments on the first page, if I have missed you, Im sorry, I couldnt find everyones?! Honey - when is your early scan??

Could you send me them if you'd like them on there - ta very much xx

Well today I have decided to sit on my bum all day. OH seems to think I suffer less with my pain at night time if I have done less in the day - and I am not complaining!!

Hope everyone is feeling sick with sore BB's - the more symtoms the better eh? ;)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honey08

ive not any syptoms today really :? really worried about this uknow,if i phoned a doc they wudnt see me anyways, then if i had a chance to see a MW it wudnt be 2day anyways :? will just after sit it thro ! even my boobs arent as sore,did feel a little quezzy this morning but its totally gone!


----------



## NikiJJones

Honey, I'm completely the same. I felt a tiny bit queasy for a while, but think I imagined it. I find it really hard to deal with no symptoms, especially as that was a bad sign last time. I'm sure our beanies are doing fine though. They are just being kind to us.
:hugs:


----------



## shelleylu

Hey Niki - I have also got the odd feeling in my tummy! It felt like pulling when I conceived, right behind my belly button, like a tickle, but weird. Well I had it again last night. Feels like someone tickling me from the inside - but it makes me feel a bit icky lol. 

I keep having little flutters too, like muscles spasms. Hopefully its LO saying 'I'm alright, stop bloody stressing!!'

xx


----------



## geogem

Hi there girls!! 

Shelley - yes definately still got the thirst!! cant drink enough its bizarre!!!

apart from that no symptoms again!! so cant really complain too much - not ill or tired or anything anymore! - lets hope that is it!! I must admit I never got any sickness with my ds so would like it to go the same way for me!!

but no such luck I'm sure!!

hope all the early scans go well girls - we want to keep it all good news in this thread!!


----------



## NikiJJones

I don't think it matters how many times we are told to stop stressing, we ladies who had had a loss in the past just are not going to be able to relax for a long while yet. My doctor reassured me that you cannot cause a MC by stress, which is good to know.
I'm cramping today, and no-matter how many threads I read that tell me it is normal, I still worry.
I'm also having the flutters/ spasms, and yes: the weird tummy feeling does feel like pulling. It's less of a worry than the cramps. Somehow it feels natural.

Gem: how are you feeling today? Is the nausea back, or has it left you be for another day?


----------



## NikiJJones

I was posting at the same time as you Gem! Hence why my question has come in after your post. Yes: perhaps we're the lucky ladies who are going to sail through without much ickiness at all!


----------



## maybethistime

Hey all,

Not wrote for a while so thought id leave my mark, 

Been feeling a bit down for a while and un motivated which aint good cos i have an assiment due in a few weeks, 

been getting shooting pains all over, and feeling quezzy then sweet fa, boobies kinda tender in morning and night time, not peeing as much but think thats cos i cut down me liquid intake at night, 

shelly i get those tickly feelings all over me tummy first time I got em I did laugh n me fella just looked at me as if i was weird. 

Niki when u feel icky in morning do u eat straight away? or soon after cos i do then the icky feeling goes away till I get hungry. 

Honey8, my sicky symtoms only kicked in towards end of week 6 then they left then came back, its doing my head in cos I thought they were supposed 2 get stronger, but my buddy on here is same stage as me and she has not been sick yet,


----------



## geogem

I hope so!!! I must admit I feel fine!! 

Bit of the funny feeling in my tummy too but apart from that and the thirst thats it now.

Never know whats gonna happen tomorrow tho do you!! Heres hoping it stays the same!!


----------



## NikiJJones

Maybeth: I eat pretty much as soon as I get up, yes. Also I have porridge for breakfast and that seems to stave it off. It is supposed to be really good for keeping your sugar level constant all morning, so that is possibly why I'm getting off lightly.
I know what you mean about the symptoms doing your head in!! Logically if the hCG is causing them, and rising all the time, they ought to carry on getting worse, no go away! But there I was sick as anything in week 3, and now way better. Trust hormones to not be straightforward!!!!!

Gem: I'm finding I get thirsty, so am making sure I drink tonnes! Zita West's book reckons we ought to drink at least 8 glasses of water a day. I was on 6 a day when TTC, so have just upped the stakes now to 8. Not peeing that much though, so beanie is obviously doing something with all the liquid! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Yeah: probably starting a one-baby bottled water factory in there!


----------



## Sarah+

Thinking of you today Niki :hugs: I'm sure you'll feel like a weight has been lifted tomorrow and again after your appointment. 

I think I finally have some symptoms Yea :) Really thirsty, the odd 'off' feeling in the tummy and darkening areolas. A little tired too but I feel much better after I exercise (walking/jogging) Oh, and I've started waking at 5am needing to go to the bathroom like my bladder has shrunk.

Has anyone named their bean yet? We're referring to ours as +1 (as in me/us 'plus one').


----------



## geogem

nikki - We have a water cooler at work and I have been having at least 20 cups of water there a day - which are probably about half the size of a normal glass so think i'm definately getting enough!! but same as you still not peeing alot!!

Oh and we've called it peanut!!

dont know why just came to kind the other day!!


----------



## geogem

Oh and my midwife appointment is 5th december shelley.
thx


----------



## maybethistime

Well I just cant wait to get my scan done, but to be faire I dont really want to go, told me fella I keep having thoughts in my head that somehting has gone wrong, but then something else says everything is going to be fine. 

Then Im arguing with my self (yeah I have finally lost it) I didnt wanna get excited about the pregnancy, i have not read any books or watched the dvd the midwife gave me its really getting me down. 

but hey roll on 3 weeks. xx

Ours is called Smudge


----------



## TigerLady

Hi, everyone! :wave:

NikkiJ clued me into to this thread... 

This is my first pg post, so am totally nervous! I got my very very very first :bfp: this morning! :yipee: I had been trying for 6 months! It is 18dpo today, and def no AF, so I am pretty sure about it. But I'm so nervous cuz it is soooo early and the line is a bit faint. I took a hpt at 13dpo and got a :bfn: and was gutted. 

Anyway, today I obviously feel much much better!

I won't go to the doc for at least a week or so, but FF puts my EDD at 27 July! 

Wow. This SOOOO doesn't feel real yet.

:hug: all around!!! :happydance:


----------



## Elliebank

Hi everyone, would love to join this thread please!!! Doctor has given me EDD of 27.7.09, but I think it's 30.7.09 as I O'd late. Still can't quite believe that I'm pregnant, took me 14 months!!! 

Looking forward to getting to know you all & sharing symptoms - my main ones are being bloated, hunger, sore nipples & twinges in abdomen & boobs.

Congrats to everyone!! :hug:


----------



## Lanyloo

Hi everyone,

Not posted for ages, been away for the weekend then had a scare but after early scan yesterday we saw a healthy bean with heartbeat.

My EDD is now 10th July, can we change it on front page please?? My next scan is 3rd Dec. I'd post a piccie of my 6 week scan but dont know how!

Hope everyone else is doing fine. I've been really sick today and yesterday after having 2 weeks of mild nausea, thought I'd escaped the bad sickness although I've not been sick yet. Today my boobs are starting to hurt really bad which serve me right for moaning because they werent really sore!!

Anyway, hope everyone else is doing ok. Must catch up on the thread!

x


----------



## honey08

TigerLady 
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: so plsed for u hun !!!!!!

Elliebank 
:hi::hi: n welcome to julys mummys :)

nikki ur scan is 2moro? wot time hun? uknow i be thinkin of u all day hun xxx im sure u be fine :)

Lanyloo 
again congrats on the HB !! fantastic hun !! has the spotting stopped? also have u just started been phiscally sick? cos ive not been sick at all...yet 

hope everyones ok,stay strong :)


----------



## SJK

Just logged on and Ive 4 or 5 pages to read, better get cracking :happydance:


----------



## SJK

geogem said:


> no funnily enough I dont have much of an appetite!! I think that is a bit strange!!
> Just massively thirsty!! cant get enough to drink!! dont know whats going on there but all I have wanted for past 3 days is water or milk!!
> really really thirsty!!

all I want is milk, cant get enough of it :dohh: xx


----------



## SJK

KKSARAH said:


> Hi everyone, just been discharged from hospital lastnight after having pains and more bleeding( a little red blood this time) had internal examination on friday and Monday both doctors said that its closed but they say the blood is coming from that area, but there not concerned had a scan last friday when they told me the sac is not bigger enough and they think they saw a mass in my left tube saying they think i could be a ectopic then sent me upto the ward to see doctor who told that it does not look like an ectopic:hissy: and thinks the sac is right for how far I am and to go back on friday for my HCG again.
> 
> But had this bleeding and stabbing pains on monday morning but was staying at OH parents house 2 hours away from my hospital, so had to go to the local A & E who sent me to the EPAU and they admitted me did another internal(getting quite used to theses now LOL) and did my bloods which came back at 5120, on Friday they were 1910:happydance:
> 
> yesterday they did a normal scan and an internal scan they found the sac which has doubled in size since Friday:happydance: which also contains the yolk sac. they have booked me in for another scan on the 2nd December but they could not see this mass which the other hospital said could be a possible ectopic and even got a second opinion and she also couldnt see what they were saying. They explained everything as she went along during the scan and didnt rush, so am going back to this hospital for my next scan instead of my local one.
> 
> So everything is looking good and the bleeding seems to have calmed down although theres still brown discharge when I wipe but there not worried about this so am trying not to.
> 
> Anyway hope everyone else is doing fabaroonie not had time to catch up on all the posts yet due to my little trip:hugs:


glad all is looking good for you :happydance:, why is nothing ever straight forward for us girls :dohh:, still it will be worth it in the end :cloud9: xx


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> Hey Niki - I have also got the odd feeling in my tummy! It felt like pulling when I conceived, right behind my belly button, like a tickle, but weird. Well I had it again last night. Feels like someone tickling me from the inside - but it makes me feel a bit icky lol.
> 
> I keep having little flutters too, like muscles spasms. Hopefully its LO saying 'I'm alright, stop bloody stressing!!'
> 
> xx

yes shelly I have them too, glad Im not on my own, I though I was imagining it :rofl: xxx


----------



## SJK

TigerLady said:


> Hi, everyone! :wave:
> 
> NikkiJ clued me into to this thread...
> 
> This is my first pg post, so am totally nervous! I got my very very very first :bfp: this morning! :yipee: I had been trying for 6 months! It is 18dpo today, and def no AF, so I am pretty sure about it. But I'm so nervous cuz it is soooo early and the line is a bit faint. I took a hpt at 13dpo and got a :bfn: and was gutted.
> 
> Anyway, today I obviously feel much much better!
> 
> I won't go to the doc for at least a week or so, but FF puts my EDD at 27 July!
> 
> Wow. This SOOOO doesn't feel real yet.
> 
> :hug: all around!!! :happydance:

Hi and welcome :hi: and congrats xx


----------



## SJK

lanyloo glad to see you back :happydance:

what time was nikis scan at ? :baby: xx


----------



## shelleylu

Hey ladies!

SJK, loads to catch up on eh?! Where have you been hiding? How are your symptoms coming on? I never hear you moaning??!!

Congratualtions on the two new mums to be for July!! Can you beleive there are 31 of us now?! There must have been something in the water last month!! Sending you both lots of sticky glue and stuff xxxxxx

So pleased all is looking good for you Lany. Keep up the PMA!! :dust:

I have turned into a bit of a nutcase today, when me and OH had words - about this site funnily enough! I think he thinks we're all man haters? I surely am not, I wouldnt be here without him!! We never argue, and its left me all emotional and silly. God I hate hormones sometimes.......

Just to note - Niki's scan is next Thursday girls. I'll update the front page for everyone now xxx


----------



## chelle81

hi im due end of july sometime too :bfp: on 18th november not sure of dates yet as no dating scan anymore :(


----------



## shelleylu

Make that 32! Congratulations chelle xxx


----------



## SJK

chelle81 said:


> hi im due end of july sometime too :bfp: on 18th november not sure of dates yet as no dating scan anymore :(

congrats xx


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> SJK, loads to catch up on eh?! Where have you been hiding? How are your symptoms coming on? I never hear you moaning??!!
> 
> Congratualtions on the two new mums to be for July!! Can you beleive there are 31 of us now?! There must have been something in the water last month!! Sending you both lots of sticky glue and stuff xxxxxx
> 
> So pleased all is looking good for you Lany. Keep up the PMA!! :dust:
> 
> I have turned into a bit of a nutcase today, when me and OH had words - about this site funnily enough! I think he thinks we're all man haters? I surely am not, I wouldnt be here without him!! We never argue, and its left me all emotional and silly. God I hate hormones sometimes.......
> 
> Just to note - Niki's scan is next Thursday girls. I'll update the front page for everyone now xxx


Hi Shelly,
Im grand, touch wood :dohh: (my head) :rofl:, My bbs are still alot fuller and sometimes sorer than others, think the ms finally kicked in yday, but Im not complaining, Im glad to see it :happydance:, I know Im a weirdo :rofl: xxx


----------



## SJK

:rofl: ps. my pc at home is broke, so I only come into work to logg unto bnb :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: xxx


----------



## Lanyloo

I got my 12 week scan date through today for 18th Dec! I only saw midwife on mon who said she would try and push it through so I could have it before Xmas!

I've got a fab Midwife yippee! Just need a sticky bean now. 

All the excitement has made me feel sick now! Must dash to the loo!

X


----------



## becstar

A) congrats TigerLady!!!!!

B) I'm dues 28th July - can you add me please?


----------



## SJK

Lanyloo said:


> I got my 12 week scan date through today for 18th Dec! I only saw midwife on mon who said she would try and push it through so I could have it before Xmas!
> 
> I've got a fab Midwife yippee! Just need a sticky bean now.
> 
> All the excitement has made me feel sick now! Must dash to the loo!
> 
> X

great news :happydance: im hoping to get mine for that day xx


----------



## loopylew

god is anyone else abspolutely shattered most of the time? i am and can't stay awake, dodgy cramps aswell which are worrying, there not painful but just feel awful. Lanyloo we have the same EDD! ive worked mine out as Drs are 6 days ahead but i ovulate late so i think its the 10th July, might change yet though when i have a propr dating scan i imagine.


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello all the newbies and congrats!!!!
Tigerlady: so glad you found us!!
Shelley: my scan is next Wed: 26th.
The nausea has come back today, so I've been feeling quite positive and grinning a lot. (Yes: I know I'm insane!!!) It turned into full blown travel-sickness feeling in my last lesson today. Reminded me how I used to feel when my Dad drove too quickly round windy Welsh lanes when I was little!!! :rofl: Not actually felt like I'll be sick, but I am definitely not imagining it today. 
Also my sense of smell has been INSANELY strong today!!!!


----------



## TigerLady

Wow, everyone has scans so early! I called my OB today and they didn't book me in for my first totaly OB workup until Jan. 6th! :shock: They said they like to see pg ladies for the first time at 8-12 weeks! Yikes! I'll be about 10 weeks then, I think, so should be able to hear a heartbeat, right?? 

They did say the nurse would call me and set up some bloods for very soon, so I can be sure the hormone is doubling like it should! Thank goodness, I was going to have a FIT if they didn't let me do that!!! :gun:


----------



## honey08

loopylew 

i have had awful cramps aswell, and also im a little by my due date (if i make it that far,feeling very negative 2day:() i didnt O till cd18 the had a dip 7dpo and im 26dpo,if this is true my bean wud only be 3wk in size !! so when i go to the docs 8dec...another 3wk if im only 3wk that wud make me 6wk,they wud defo see somat wudnt they ?! well anyways by time i get thro for scan it prob be 4/5days from 8dec....oh my heads all over the place2day,i dont like these cramps (sure i cant remember these last time when i mc, so cud be a good thing?) and im havin no MS.....sore boobs yeh,but nowt mush eles really,but then if bean was only 3wk in size i might not av ms yet ?!?! so confussing :?
nikki av u ur scan 2moro hun ?wot time? b thinking of u x
chelle81 
congrats hun x
KKSARAH 
sounds fantastic !! :)


----------



## SJK

ok ladies so its nearly home time, will be back tomorrow, same time, same place :happydance::happydance:, have a good night girls :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sarah+

Wow! 33 of us now. 33 (or quite possibly more) little beans on the way:happydance: Welcome Becstar, Chelle, TigerLady and Elliebank :) 

'Plus One' says hello to 'Peanut' and 'Smudge' too. Love the bean-names. 

Well, I officially have morning sickness today. Woke up feeling sick. Had breakfast. Felt fine... for 10 minutes. As I type am planning the quickest route to the bathroom :rofl: Never thought I'd be happy to be sick but I am. 

So, I was just pondering this last night - do they calculate your due date just by first day last AF, or do they use your ov date if you were charting, or do they scan and take measurements to give you a date? Even if they use ov date, you can implant from 6-12 days later right, and the baby doesn't start growing til then, so that's a big window. Doesn't really matter I guess as it is just an estimate, but I was just wondering.....


----------



## TigerLady

I think most use your 1st AF day, even if you know when you o, which sometimes will make EDD off by a few days if you o'ed early or late. 

At least that is what I seem to be seeing around all the time.


----------



## Elliebank

I agree with TL - my doc worked out my due date from my last period & even though I told him I O'd late he still didn't change it!


----------



## NikiJJones

Mine did the same. They just will not listen to me about OV. So my medical EDD is 9th July, but I know better!!!


----------



## maybethistime

Hi just when I thought sickness was gone, I took me prenatal tab and it came back up. lovely. hope everything is ok steffixx


----------



## natalie7

im due on the 24th of july bfp on 16th of november first midwife appointment 26th november


----------



## maybethistime

welcome to july mummys... hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## chelle81

Sarah+ said:


> Wow! 33 of us now. 33 (or quite possibly more) little beans on the way:happydance: Welcome Becstar, Chelle, TigerLady and Elliebank :)
> 
> 'Plus One' says hello to 'Peanut' and 'Smudge' too. Love the bean-names.
> 
> Thankyou :D:D i have midwife today cant remember what happens at first 1 lol
> I havent thought of a name for my bean yet have to get thinking...!! It is going to be a busy july for us all i feel! x


----------



## Lanyloo

Loopylew, my midwife gave me EDD of the 10th on Mon but i think its 12th! Suppose we'll find out for definate at the dating scan.


----------



## geogem

hi there ladies - my gosh there seems to be a few of us now doesnt there!!!!
congrats to all the newbies with their bfp's!!

I still feel great!! - still no sickness and tiredness disappearing!! 

just still thirsty and all i want is milk!!! which could a problem, as I drank at least 2 pints of milk everyday of my last pregnancy and they think that was why he was a whopping 9 and a half pounds!! and they say your first is your smallest so this time i could actually give birth to an elephant!! 

Oh and I only had a short labour!! (1 and 1/2 hours) they say they get shorter too!! 

So am I gonna sneeze and have an elephant!!

dunno - just getting silly now!!


----------



## Lanyloo

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lola

:rofl: geogem thats hilarious!:rofl:

with you on the thirst thing, permanently drinking summer fruits squash in pint glasses :dohh:


----------



## lola

I'm a bit confused about the EDD business.......if I put in my LMP, which is what my GP uses, I am due on the 26th July.........but my OPK and uber early positive HPT indicates that I concieved early in my cycle giving me an EDD of the 22nd???? what would you go with?


----------



## geogem

i would go with the doctor as when you go for a dating scan they will change it accordingly anyway according to your measurements!! 

I think that to go with the doctor is your best bet and then if they change it - it just means your closer to your date rather than if you go by yours and they change it , it might be father away = longer to wait!!!


----------



## SJK

geogem said:


> hi there ladies - my gosh there seems to be a few of us now doesnt there!!!!
> congrats to all the newbies with their bfp's!!
> 
> I still feel great!! - still no sickness and tiredness disappearing!!
> 
> just still thirsty and all i want is milk!!! which could a problem, as I drank at least 2 pints of milk everyday of my last pregnancy and they think that was why he was a whopping 9 and a half pounds!! and they say your first is your smallest so this time i could actually give birth to an elephant!!
> 
> Oh and I only had a short labour!! (1 and 1/2 hours) they say they get shorter too!!
> 
> So am I gonna sneeze and have an elephant!!
> 
> dunno - just getting silly now!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
brilliant, everyone in work wants to know what is so funny and of course I have to say nothing :dohh:, hopefully my 23 hours will be shorter this time :blush:, knowing my luck, it will be longer !!:rofl::cloud9:

I fancied a (beef) sausage sandwich today with fried onions, I know how healthy am i :rofl: , big big mistake :sick::sick::sick:, wish I hadnt botherd. Then I went to drop the wee man to my mums on my way to work and my dad, bless him, said do you want a sausage sandwich for work, god I had to run :dohh::dohh: :rofl::rofl: :rofl: xx


----------



## adzuki

I am thirsty too!!! That was my first symptom. I chugged 2 litres of milk on the day I found out - just felt so thirsty and craved milk. Weird!

It unnerves me a bit to not have many symptoms. I had cramping - now it's gone. Had some nausea, now it seems to have abated. Luckily my boobs are still sore - I am a bit nervous about the bean not sticking!!! 

First Doc's appt today to confirm the pregnancy. Have no idea what to expect, other than peeing in yet ANOTHER cup!!! 

Take care all! 

:)
A


----------



## geogem

aw bless!!

Well they say no 2 pregnancies are the same!! I say WHY NOT!!

At least you'd know what to expect!!! its unfair!!

My DH thinks I am quite quickly losing my mind!! - keep coming out with really random things!!
the problem is - I dont think he's wrong!! 

Oh roll on scan so i know everything is alright and there is actually a baby there!!!

I keep having mad dreams that I go for a scan and there is nothing there!! - Kinda like a phantom!!!

freaky i know!!

anyway I'm babbling now!!!


----------



## shelleylu

Blimey girls, How many BFP's can one month have?! 34 now I believe, which is wonderfull news - Congratulations for everyones good news xxxx

I think we all deserve a bit of :dust:

So, I will change all the dates (again!) Sorry I got your date wrong Niki- I knew really, but my pregnancy brain took over my typing for some unknown reason...

Right, symptoms - Oh lord I cannot officially travel. I have the worst travel sickness now. I have never enjoyed being in a car. but its just stupid now! - In my infinate wisdom I decided me and OH should do something nice today as he's off work. We drove from our house about an hour to Broadway by the Cotswolds (anyone know it?) Its gorgeous village anyway. We were there for 3 hours, and I spent the majority of it leaning over with either heartburn, or severe nausea :(

Apart from that and severve thirst still, I am doing ok. To be honest I love the symptoms, but could seriously do without the nausea - I hate it and Im never actually sick which makes it even more frustrating. I feel like Im being dramatic when I run from a meal and nothing happens!!

Gem - you are funny. I wish I could have an hour and half labour. Mine lasted 40 hours with William, and he was back to back weighing 10lb3.5oz's, so Im kind of hoping for a better time of it. A sneeze would be lovely too. Could you ask the sneeze fairy to come to my labour ward after visiting you please!!!!

Any girls thinking about labour yet? I have a son and would answer any questions you might have (I know I got very anxious early on last time) I might not tell you what you want to hear though - I wont lie - it bloody hurts lol

As for now , I am going to do some painting and eat some more... erm... well anything I can find x


----------



## Elliebank

I've thought of birth a little, but just want to get to 12 weeks and then I might actually BELIEVE that I am going to be giving birth in 8 months. But I don't mine hearing about it if no one else does!


----------



## shelleylu

Update - there are 34 of us now!!

Elliebank, I know what you mean. Its hard letting yourself get carried away with an idea of a baby when things (as a lot of us know) can go wrong. I just thought Id put it out there. Anyone is more than welcome to PM me :)

I forgot - another symptom - FOOD!! I have craved chicken balti the last 2 mornings. MORNINGS!! I thought nothing of it, and OH reminded me that fantasising (which I was- with drool and all) about a curry for breakfast is not normal!!!

xxxx


----------



## Elliebank

shelleylu said:


> I forgot - another symptom - FOOD!! I have craved chicken balti the last 2 mornings. MORNINGS!! I thought nothing of it, and OH reminded me that fantasising (which I was- with drool and all) about a curry for breakfast is not normal!!!
> 
> xxxx

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

If you want to update the front page with details of my :bfp: I got it on 15.11.08 at 9dpo, and you can put 27.7.09 for my EDD, I'm going with what the doc says for now. Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## NikiJJones

Shelley: I'm also craving Indian food ALL the time. I think as my taste buds are off, I figure I would be able to taste it nicely.
I am also really craving tonnes of healthy stuff like fruit and veg, and wholemeal rice.

I feel REALLY pregnant today. Have felt sick pretty much all day and even eating only gets rid of it for a few mins. Also my boobs are nice and sore again like 2 weeks ago. I am LOVING the symptoms!!! Long may they stay!


----------



## dizzynic

hello there i am due 26th july 2009 and got my bfp 13 november


----------



## TigerLady

Chana Masala (aka Chole) with garlic naan... ummmmmm... yummmm..... My FAVE!

The thrist kicked in for me last night - I was slapping on lip balm and chuggin water and chocolate milk like it was going out of style (the choc milk is normal for me, tho :rofl:).

Had to force a meal shake down this morning. Was hungry, but just felt icky. And I'm way bloated today. I am currently sitting with my jeans unbuttoned. :blush: Thankfully I have a very long shirt on so you can't notice. :rofl:

When OH asked how I was and said I didn't feel all that great, he LAUGHED and said "Ha HA! You wanted this so bad!" The big LUG! :roll:


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> Update - there are 34 of us now!!
> 
> Elliebank, I know what you mean. Its hard letting yourself get carried away with an idea of a baby when things (as a lot of us know) can go wrong. I just thought Id put it out there. Anyone is more than welcome to PM me :)
> 
> I forgot - another symptom - FOOD!! I have craved chicken balti the last 2 mornings. MORNINGS!! I thought nothing of it, and OH reminded me that fantasising (which I was- with drool and all) about a curry for breakfast is not normal!!!
> 
> xxxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SJK

TigerLady said:


> Chana Masala (aka Chole) with garlic naan... ummmmmm... yummmm..... My FAVE!
> 
> The thrist kicked in for me last night - I was slapping on lip balm and chuggin water and chocolate milk like it was going out of style (the choc milk is normal for me, tho :rofl:).
> 
> Had to force a meal shake down this morning. Was hungry, but just felt icky. And I'm way bloated today. I am currently sitting with my jeans unbuttoned. :blush: Thankfully I have a very long shirt on so you can't notice. :rofl:
> 
> When OH asked how I was and said I didn't feel all that great, he LAUGHED and said "Ha HA! You wanted this so bad!" The big LUG! :roll:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: lug, Ive never heard of tht before :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


ok sj catch a grip , you are in work :dohh:


----------



## TigerLady

Is uncontrolable giggling a symptom? :huh:

SJ, I think you have it! :winkwink:


----------



## SJK

my latest craving this aft was when I was in m&s, warm mince pies and cream, couldnt wait to get home to have one, and it has stayed dwn so far, wish Id brought them to work with me :cry:


----------



## SJK

TigerLady said:


> Is uncontrolable giggling a symptom? :huh:
> 
> SJ, I think you have it! :winkwink:

yes I think I do :rofl::rofl::rofl: LUG :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## shelleylu

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Go Back And Get Them Woman!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


I am a bit hysterical today - anyone guess??!! Think someone slipped a few blue Smarties into my lunch!!!


----------



## Elliebank

:rofl::rofl::rofl: You lot are mad!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## SJK

well girls thats me heading home, until monday, hope you all have a great weekend :happydance::happydance::hugs: xxx


----------



## Elliebank

Hi girls. First off, apologies if this has already been mentioned - I'm about half way through reading the thread, it's taking me a while as it's so long! :happydance: Was just wondering if anyone was going to get one of those 4D scans? I would love one, but don't know how much they are?


----------



## TigerLady

I was thinking about it, too. I intend to look into it at some point, but that seems soooooooo far away at the moment! I just want to get good blood results on Saturday right now!! LOL


----------



## Elliebank

I got a pregnancy pack from the docs & there's a leaflet in there for a place that does them. It says the 4D scan with CD & DVD was £170.00 but I thought you could get them for cheaper? Don't really want to be spending that much wehn we'll need all the money we have for the baby.


----------



## Sarah+

Elliebank said:


> Hi girls. First off, apologies if this has already been mentioned - I'm about half way through reading the thread, it's taking me a while as it's so long! :happydance: Was just wondering if anyone was going to get one of those 4D scans? I would love one, but don't know how much they are?

Yes! I'm definately getting one. My friend had one done and got a fab picture of the baby's face :cloud9: I'm not sure how much they cost.


----------



## Sarah+

I see that we're turning into a bunch of gigglers! :rofl: I think that's healthy :)

I now feel very pregnant, which is nice. Feel really sick most of the time, but not actually being sick. Eating makes me feel better for a while, but then it returns, so I eat some more... but at this rate, both me and the baby will be elephants come delivery time! I've also eaten some weird stuff for breakfast. Toasted sandwitches this morning.... with milk! I see a theme. Been having weird dreams too, and I never dream (well, never remember). Think this is a sign that I'm sleeping better. Am going to bed earlier as my two fur-babies are developing the annoying habit of wanting to play with us at 5am. I think their co-sleeping days are numbered!

A big thanks to ShelleyLu for keeping everything updated for all of us :hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Babybond charge £125- £195 for a 4D scan, depending om whether you have gender id with it, and I know they are one of the larger groups, so have places up and down the country. 

https://www.babybond.com/4dscan.php

Please take time to at look at your scanning options available on the NHS first though....for example we don't get Nuchal Fold Transculency testing here on the NHS, which would tell us at 11-14 weeks of the risk of Downs or trisomy's, so hubby and I have decided that our money is far better spent on something that checks our baby's health than the fun scan's. :hugs:


----------



## honey08

im hoping to get a babybond scan at 17wk cos they do gender scans at 16wk !!!!! 
really looking forward to it,just need to get me dating scan and she little HB etc :)


----------



## NikiJJones

A friend of mine had a 4D scan done. I'm not sure I'll bother to be honest. I'm a bit like Lyns: more keen to know about baby's health. If all is well on Wed at my 7 week scan I'm going to get an 8 week one privately, and a 10 week one. I need the reassurance that my LO is doing OK in these early stages. I'll then want to check for Downs and other stuff if I can. I'll wait for the 20 weeks to find out sex I think.


----------



## Lanyloo

I'm not going to bother with a gender scan or finding out the sex. Hubby doesnt want to know and whilst I'm impatient, I think I'd rather wait. I'm having a few early scans for bleeding and my Dating Scan on 18th Dec then that should be it until 20 week scan. It seems so far away, I just pray I get that far!

Well I've had a slight bleed again this morning and whilst I'm trying not to worry because my cramps aren't any worse, I have really bad back ache. I've had back ache since 10 dpo and I'm wondering if its worse because I've been sat in an uncomfortable wooden chair at my desk all day and its bloody cold!

Anyway, have a good weekend everyone. I'm off to visit my family in Cumbria tonight and its my gorgeous Nephews christening tomorrow.

x


----------



## honey08

welll yeh the gender scan aint just that uknow,its to check the health aswell, n it aint 4d, think after worry of getting 8/9wk scan then 12scan i b glad to see baby proper on a babybond scan !! but of course im going to have everything checked,not just goin to know boy/girl !


----------



## JJF

I guess it all would depend on how expensive they are. I have a 3D pic from my son but it was earlier than they like to do them (I worked for an Ultrasound company so I had scans almost daily) so he looked more like a scarecrow (do you ladies know what that is?) TBH I think it would be a special keepsake but you get to meet the real thing not long after :)


----------



## Sarah+

I was under the impression that the 4D scan could just be done in place of the other scan sceduled for that visit? And that it could do all the same health checks too, just with a better pic? Does anyone know for sure? I suppose it depends on how scan-happy your dr is.

Also, from reading some threads on here, and other info, our little tickers (the one like mine below) don't seem to give accurate size measurements - they say the bubs are bigger than they actually are for their ages. If anyone knows of a more acccure one, let us know. 

Bye xx


----------



## Lyns

Under "Important information" on the Babybond website it says this...

_Our scans are designed to complement, not replace, any regular NHS antenatal scans and under no circumstances should they be seen as a substitute for advice from your own NHS healthcare professional adviser or any other scan offered to you by your NHS hospital or General Practitioner during your antenatal process._

The only way you can 'replace' a regular scan with a 4D one is get your NHS healthcare advisor to refer you for it.

There's a long raging debate....a bit like the "do mobile phones fry your brain?" one, as to whether scans are actually any good for your baby. There's no conclusive evidence either way really, as the true long term effect has to be measured over a longer period of times than ultrasound (or mobile phones for that matter), has been around. I personally won't have for for the nicety of it, as my baby's health is more important to me, just in case. I agree to the necessary ones as they can hopefully give more helpful indications than harmful exposure.

In my last pregnancy, I was scanned very regularly because of placenta problems, and then guess what.....my baby was born with cancer. No one knows how. If I find there is even the tiniest chance that it contributed, I would go the whole pregnancy without a scan.


----------



## Elliebank

Thanks Lyns, I'm sorry to hear about your baby, is he/she ok now? :hugs: I've decided that I'm not going to get any extra scans done unless recommended by the midwife. I will talk to her about the downs one & see what she says, otherwise I'll just have the 2 given on the NHS, and hopefully not need anymore.


----------



## TigerLady

My OB likes to do scans. He apparently does them at every visit (with a small portable u/s). My first visit isn't until Jan 6 (about 10 weeks). I don't know how often the visits are after that. Should I be worried about too many u/s? A girl in my office goes to him and is about 5 months right now. She loves having the u/s so often, says it is good reassurance that baby is good. 

Now I'm confused. :huh:


----------



## Elliebank

In the leaflet I got given about ultra sounds it said it was safe, and when I googled it I found this -

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4063209.stm

I'm gonna ask my midwife at my first appointment


----------



## NikiJJones

That is a worry what you mentioned Lyns. I didn't realise that Morgandie had regular scans. I guess no-one can give a confirmed answer that the scans weren't the cause. That must be hard. :hugs:
It's made me wonder whether to have such obsessive scans as I have thought about over the next few weeks. They would be for my own selfish anxiety too, not purely out of concern for the baby. Mind you, my colleague had weekly scans on her daughter due to recurrent miscarriages, and she does seem to be OK, but you never know what the long term effects might be.
How are people feeling today? I am well and truely feeling sick ALL of the time now!! Can't complain as I wanted it!!!! (My DH keeps reminding me this in his best "nurse's" voice!) I went to Tescos and bought 5 packs of rice cakes and loads of chewing gum, and 3 types of lemon juice which I was craving. My basket was screaming "pregnant woman with MS!" !!!


----------



## Lyns

I think for me the point stated in the BBC article and all the others I have found....

"there is no evidence that scans are an issue for the baby"

But to me that isn't the same as saying *there is clear evidence* that a scan *doesn*'t harm a baby. Its only 30 years ago that cigarette manufacturers were saying that there is no evidence that smoking causes cancer.....

Its personal preference but I guess I just look at it from a different angle than most. 

For those that asked....thank you, my daughter is recovered now...she had a tough battle in her first year and underwent several rounds of chemotherapy and major surgery, but thankfully she's a fighter. Hopefully she'll stay that way.

I really don't want to put anyone off their scans....its just better, I think, to think through everything we do now, knowing the pro's and cons, 'cos I know we all have our babies best interests at heart :hugs:


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls,

Wow, can of worms opened on the thread. Lyns, I'm so sorry to hear what you've been through. It must have been very difficult, and Im so pleased everything is going ok for you all now. How old is your daughter? xxx

Niki - I too feel horrific most of the time. I am losing weight everyday which is a bit of a concern. I'd started weight watchers whilst TTC, so I am hoping its just my bodies way of continuing to shift the extra pounds. I put nearly a stone on in my 3 months I was PG last time, and this time Im losing it (in more ways than one lol) I am eating much less though. Barely had anything today. In the middle of cooking roast chicken, so hoping it smells nice enough to eat in a bit!!

How is everyone else doing? Bit of a miserable day here today. Started off with my son running into me at 8am telling me it had snowed, but only on our garden - bless him. He was right too oddly enough! Couldnt get back to sleep after that though :(

We went into B'ham for a reindeer/Santa/bag pipes parade thingy. Got very wet, but we had a nice time.

I've decided Im going to call the gynea lady I saw last wk and see if I can move my scan forward as the pain Ive been in this wknd with the cyst has been silly. Will let you all know what she says.

For now, thats all folks. Hope everyone has had a great weekend. 

Christmas is nearly coming !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxx:dust:xxxx


----------



## Lyns

shelleylu said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Wow, can of worms opened on the thread. Lyns, I'm so sorry to hear what you've been through. It must have been very difficult, and Im so pleased everything is going ok for you all now. How old is your daughter? xxx

Thank Shelleylu....she's 20 months and the utter light of my universe, along with her Daddy and little brother or sister to be!

I don't think this is a bad can of worms? I think its good for us all to realise the different aspects and make informed decisions...as I know only to well how the early days of pregnancy can get us carried away. I certainly wouldn't look down on anyone getting excited about scans....needed or otherwise! I just think its important to realise that there is no evidence either way on these things....I'd hate to go into anything myself and then say afterwards...well if only I'd known that side of the story!

I think my point was more to try and make sure people covered what was medically needed first and then see if there's room for anything else. Like I said I was disappointed to find I didn't get nuchal fold transculency scanning....to me that is way more important than, for example, a gender scan. That of course may be completely different for a 20 yr old Mum who doesn't carry the risk factors us '30 um and a lot' yr old mum's do! Some first time mum2be's may not know to check what they do and don't get, and hopefully now they can ask.

Believe me, my daughter has an ultrasound every 3 months....it's to check there is no return of the tumour. I wouldn't dream of her not having it, but I wouldn't put her through it without good reason.:hugs:


----------



## shelleylu

I dont think its a bad can of worms either Lyns. 

You have gone through something awful, which thankfully, most or all of us wont ever go through, so you will be more aware of the complications most of us take for granted. You are able to pass on this information and we are then able to make informed decisions. I think writing about your experience and your opinion may just make a difference to someone else's in the future.

I havent even thought about the 4d scan (mainly because I saw a friends and it looked like an alien!) But, now I would seriously think about it in a different light. Thanks Lyns, and again, so pleased your daughter is much better x


----------



## Saxogirl

I don't think it's a bad can of worms either lyns - I know it's a scary time and lots of mothers want the constant reassurance that everything is ok and that there really is a baby in there etc etc but I don't think it's a bad idea for it to be thought through a little more! Am glad your little one is ok now - are you worried about the chances of it happening again or is it a one in a billion type thing? Either way I would imagine it must put a lot of our pregnancy moans on here into perspective. :hugs:

Shellylu, I wouldn't worry too much about losing weight etc providing you aren't underweight etc as I have read in a lot of different places that some pregnancies / women put weight on in the 1st few months whilst others lose it - just the way things go!


----------



## Lyns

Saxogirl said:


> are you worried about the chances of it happening again or is it a one in a billion type thing? Either way I would imagine it must put a lot of our pregnancy moans on here into perspective. :hugs:
> 
> !

It's the classic thing as above again really. there is no evidence to show a genetic link, and therefore the doctors are trying to reassure me there will be no problems but want to scan me regularly to make sure. You can inmagine the conundrum there for me as I want to avoid anything that felt that it could have been a risk first time round, but want things keeping an eye on!

I think the honest truth is no one can tell me 100%. Thankfully unlike some other tumours there isn't an obviously known risk. Morgandie had Neuroblastoma...a solid tumour in the abdomen, if it had been Retinoblastoma...another solid tumour in the eye area, her siblings would carry a 30-40% chance of getting it too.

I guess I'm mostly hopeful it will all be OK, but underneath, of course, I'm worried! :hugs:


----------



## Elliebank

I'm glad yr daughter is ok now Lyns, sorry for what she and you & yr husband had to go through. I'm glad you brought up the possible danger of scans too, as I had no idea that there could be a risk. I know what you mean when you say there's no evidence to prove that they are ok. It's really made me think about it and I will definitely be asking my midwife a lot about the safety of them when considering having more scans :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

:hugs: lyns! I'm glad your DD is doing well now.

Thanks for brining this up... it actually leads to another something to think about for me. OH and I are a little older (me 32, almost 33, he 38 ). Yesterday he mentioned he wanted ALL the tests done. I was a little surprised and said "You want me to have an amnio?" He didn't know what that was, so I explained how it worked and what it tested for. He said he wanted me to have it. Then I explained there is a slight risk of it causing a m/c (this is still true, right?). He still seemed like he really wanted to have it. TBH, I'm not sure.

So what does everyone think of an amnio (esp for older mothers/fathers where the risks are higher). And what about an amnio vs. a NT scan?

As for how today is, I'm feeling pretty good. My biggest complaint is bloating and being tired. Everytime I have a little ache/pinch/pull/whatever, my OH is very quick to remind me, too, that I wanted this so bad! :roll: He doesn't use a nurse's voice tho! LOL.


----------



## honey08

hiya all :) first of all i just wona say sry lyns for the trauma u went thro with ur little girl hun, and it has made me think twice bout the scans aswell, im guna av the early one at 8/9wk cos of previous mc,then 12wk n 20wk,these are nhs arent they ? then IF i feel like i need to,im guna av just the 2d scan at 17wks,but thinking im not guna now,i know all sorts cud of caused ur LO cancer hun,but it does make u wonder, sry again for wot u went thro :hugs:

AFM, well 9days ago i did a clearblue conception indicator, and it said 2-3wk, i was worried bout doing the other one incase it said the same, if it did surley this wud mean the baby hadnt grown as my HCG levels wudnt of increased....but im plsed to say i did one this morning,it came up a lot faster than the last n it said 3+ :happydance: both me n gary are feeling lot more relaxed now,still no MS, got sore boobs again and cramping today aswell, not much eles tho:?,im ok tho.....it will come and i b thinking i really hoped for this! :rofl:
its snowed here today and last night infact, stepson seems to think his school be closed 2moro and they be no school ! :lol: he wishes !!!! 

hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Lyns

TigerLady said:


> So what does everyone think of an amnio (esp for older mothers/fathers where the risks are higher). And what about an amnio vs. a NT scan?

Well, I'm 39...will be practically 40 when my LO is born, so this is something I really have to think of too.

The thing is, Nuchal Fold Transclucency (NT) and Amnio are two different tests to be used for similar but also very different reasons. NT gives you your adjusted risk on top of you age risk. My age risk of Trisomy is about 1 in 86. NT will take that risk and with the measurement at the nuchal fold and tell me the combined risk once we know the two facts. It won't tell me whether or not there is a problem, just the potential risk of a problem.

Amnio does tell you the actual existence or not of a problem but as you say carries a potential risk of miscarriage. About 1% of all pregnancies that go through Amnio miscarry. And sadly that is often a healthy baby. Now the big question of course is does that pregnancy miscarry anyway....no one will ever know.

Here's what we have decided to do. We are having NT. If that then tells us our risk is high, then we will consider Amnio or CVS (a different way of testing for Downs). Its not going to be an option if they tell us our risk is low.

With my daughter my risk by maternal age was 1 in 250. My adjusted risk after NT was nearly 1 in 900. We then didn't feel that was a high enough risk of trisomy to warrant a 1% chance of miscarriage.

There is another test, available through bloodwork at 16+weeks. But it takes 2 weeks to get the results (on the NHS) and I just know I couldn't be as objective in my thinking about an 18 week pregnancy as I could about an 11 week pregnancy. 

The other thing you need to ask yourself, is what would you do if you were told you were carying a child with Downs? Because if the answer is you wouldn't do anything, then why put yourself through the risk of testing? If however (and there is no shame in this) you don't feel you could cope, then that is a whole different path ahead of you.

Isn't it awful how the most precious weeks of our lives are dogged by questions such as these. In some ways I do think we were better of when we didn't have the option of testing, but now its here, we can't in all faith avoid it, and feel we did the best we could for our childrens health.

Wow....this 'good can of worms' is really getting going!


----------



## TigerLady

I really like the idea of an NT scan to determine risk and use that to judge if an amino is worth it. I am really reluctant to do an amnio unless I really feel it is necessary.

I would want to know if there was a serious genetic problem, though. I'm not totally sure what decision we would make, but I think we want the ability to make a decision and weigh options.

So NT scans are done at 11 weeks? I'm not very familiar with them. My first OB appt isn't until I am 10 weeks. I will have to be ready with some ?s if I want an NT scan, huh.

Thanks, Lyns, your post was very helpful to me!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sarah+

Morning all,
I'm really glad you posted that info too Lyns. I'm lucky that we have good health coverage (I'm not in UK, and it's an essential to have here in Asia (I'm Aussie), so my plan was go have every scan/test under the sun, as I figured it was the best way to make sure the baby was doing well. But now, I will certainly do some more research and have a long chat with my OB-GYN about what he recommends and why. Sorry to hear your DD had a difficult start in life :hugs: 

ShelleyLu, I wouldn't be worried about losing weight right now. The nutritional needs of the baby are just tiny now, so as long as you're getting enough fluids, you should be fine. 

I have my OB-GYN appointment tomorrow. I'm more nervous than excited. Woke up feeling good today, no morning sickness, but it's a bit disconcerting after it was full on yesterday. 

Bye


----------



## Saxogirl

Lyns - that was a great post - v informative about all the testing etc 

My midwife gave me a load of stuff to read about what tests etc we want (downs etc) but I'm finding it hard to read them as it makes me think about all the things that could go wrong - albeit a low chance


----------



## SJK

Morning girls, Im back :happydance:, hope you all had a good weekend, thanks Lyns for all the info, very good read and :hugs: to you and wee morgandie for everything you have been through, so glad she is well now :hugs: xxx

Oh Im feeling ruff this morning :(, still cant complain :baby: xxx


----------



## loopylew

hey girls first day back at work for me today after nearly 2 weeks off, typically feel awful, think todays gonna be first "sick" day, only felt sick up to now!


----------



## NikiJJones

Good luck Loopy. Let us know how you go. Have your work been OK about you having 2 weeks off? If my sickness gets any worse than yesterday, think I'm going to have to ask for some time off. Worried how my work will take it though. So far today I just feel really tired and a bit queasy though.


----------



## SJK

loopylew said:


> hey girls first day back at work for me today after nearly 2 weeks off, typically feel awful, think todays gonna be first "sick" day, only felt sick up to now!

hope your feeling better soon, Im feeling so :sick::sick:, dont want to go home and people to click what is wrong with me :dohh: xx


----------



## Lanyloo

Morning all,

Firstly, so sorry to hear what a tough time you and your family have been through Lyns, so glad to hear all is well with your little girl now :hugs:.

Also, thanks for the helpful information above.

Glad to hear the sickness is setting in for lots of us now! I'm feeling sick most days now but not been sick, had my head over the loo this morning though! Never thought I'd be so happy to feel sick :rofl:

Hope everyone else is ok.

x


----------



## geogem

OMG girls - how much have I missed this weekend!!!

Well Niki looks likee you were finally got by the M/S!! - unlucky!!

I still feel good - cramps have gone, thirst dying down a bit and starting to sleep better! (apart from getting up twice in the night to wee!!)

Feeling a lot more energetic and bouncy this morning!!

I'm sure the M/S monster will get me at some point!! I cant be lucky enough to miss it in 2 pregnancies - surely~!!!

Shelley - did you call the gaeny lady??

lyns - sorry to hear about your dd - but glad you were here to keep us all level-headed about the scan thing!!


----------



## SJK

Lanyloo said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Firstly, so sorry to hear what a tough time you and your family have been through Lyns, so glad to hear all is well with your little girl now :hugs:.
> 
> Also, thanks for the helpful information above.
> 
> Glad to hear the sickness is setting in for lots of us now! I'm feeling sick most days now but not been sick, had my head over the loo this morning though! Never thought I'd be so happy to feel sick :rofl:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok.
> 
> x

Its like hangover :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lanyloo

Yep, thats it! Thats the only way I can describe it to my Hubby although its more like a really bad hangover!


----------



## geogem

im starting to feel jealous about everyone feeling ill now!! - how sad is that!! 

most people would love to be in my situation (feeling fine) but not me, its quite pathetic really!!

boobs dont hurt, dont feel sick, sleeping fine, eating normally and not tired!! anybody would think I wasnt even pregnant! - I want some symptoms!!

ARGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shelleylu

Well girls,

What a drama. I called the epu back and got a scan this morning. Just got back. The pain is indeed a cyst, meassuring 3.7cm. They found what looked like a snowman....

There was a fetal pole and a tiny little heartbeat. There was a gestation sack, but there was also a bleed inside my uterus. I am going to post in the 1st tri setion, so if you want the full story, pop over there as I dont think I can write it out twice!!!

Glad everryone is doing ok - Gem, you dont want to feel like I do - trust me.....

xxxx


----------



## Aquarius24

geogem said:


> im starting to feel jealous about everyone feeling ill now!! - how sad is that!!
> 
> most people would love to be in my situation (feeling fine) but not me, its quite pathetic really!!
> 
> boobs dont hurt, dont feel sick, sleeping fine, eating normally and not tired!! anybody would think I wasnt even pregnant! - I want some symptoms!!
> 
> ARGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ah geogem! I know how you feel, Ive felt fine up today, im 6 weeks and just this minute started to feel nauseous! 
I was thinkin the same as you that I need to have some symptoms!! lolxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Shelley: Already posted in your other thread, but just wanted to send you more :hug:


----------



## Elliebank

Morning girls, hope you're all ok. Shelley how are you?

Please will you look at my ff chart, today was supposed to be the last day I was temping (although now I am going to tomorrow) and I'm worried as my temp has gone down. It's still above the coverline but only just. What do you all think? xx


----------



## shelleylu

Morning girls..

How is everyone this morning? Bit of a weird atmosphere in BnB today. Everyone seems to be on a real downer for some reason. I know last night I hit a low point, and ended up quite upset trying to get to sleep. I felt incredibly helpless and sad. I'd hate to m/c again, especially at christmas. 

So, I think we all need to perk ourselves up a bit. A bit of PMA is what we need. 

The fact that I woke up this morning feeling like crap after a disturbed nightmare filled sleep - with a migraine that is now into its 4th day (omg) I am not going to worry about. The fact I am off food I am making into a good thing. I might shift a couple of stubborn lb's off my bum.

Anyone else have any more positive swings on feeling like crap?

On a serious note - Ellie, I have never looked into tempig hun, so wouldnt have a clue about your chart. You said you're still in the safe zone, so try and focus on that. Hopefully someone can shed a bit more light for you. Good luck xxxx


----------



## geogem

Hey Shelley, 
sorry to hear about everything that has gone on with you - but i think your right PMA is the right way to go!! 
Plus everything has to be okay with you as your my buddy!!!

Well my update is - Nothing, still nothing!!! think we must have gone the total opposite of each other!!!

But I have started getting fatter!! I dont understand this but I am already putting weight on around my middle!! I'm not even 7 weeks til thursday!!

Oh dear just let it be a large baby and not twins - saying that I wouldnt mind twins but think DH would cry!!

ah well - come on girlies shelley's right we need PMA - everyone cheer up!!


----------



## NikiJJones

Hiya,
Yes: PMA is what we need!!! I could do with a LARGE DOSE! I'm getting the jitters about my 7 week scan tomorrow. I have NO symptoms at all today. No nausea or sickness and tiny boobs and scary cramping. The nice lady at EPU moved my scan to 9am tomorrow instead of making me wait till 3pm, so please all keep your FX for me and send my LO super-sticky vibes. I have been chatting away to it today, telling it that I want to see it's little heartbeat tomorrow.
Ellie: I was warned to stop temping after :bfp: to avoid stressing. I think temps can drop, so try not to worry. Perhaps think about hiding your thermometer, as I can understand why a low temp must be a worrier. The less we have to worry us, the better!


----------



## Elliebank

Thanks. I have decided to just take temp tomorrow (I know I shouldn't, but I'm hoping it will have gone up or stayed the same) & then the thermometer is being put away!!

Good luck with yr scan, don't worry about it. Everyone says symptoms come & go :hugs:


----------



## geogem

Oh Niki - I hope everything goes okay tomorrow with your scan - dont panic too much, look at me still no symptoms!!
good look hun - lots of sticky vibes being sent!!
will be thinking of you.


----------



## honey08

geogem 
im the same hun,ive had no MS at all, just feeling a little sick,its all my boobs that are really really sore but this is it :?

shelly... i hope everything turns out for the best for u hun:hugs:ive never heard bout this wot u have,so cant really comment on it, but my FX are firmley crossed....for us all xx

Elliebank 
ur temps can drop, for all sorts of different reasons, i did it after :bfp: it went down a little the next day and i stopped,a wk later i couldnt resist and it was high again,pls pls stop doing it,when i told my gp my temp had gone down,he didnt ask how much by,or anything,just told me to stop doing it !! pls stop hun xx

nikki...9am fantastic !! uknow i be thinking of u,we all will hun xx so excited but nervous for u aswell, hope u get bk asap and pray2god the news is fanastic :)

ATM ive got my mates 14wk old girl over night,we have her once a wk for a night,and we love it,i want her to stay when weve had pur LO thats for sure,so im kinder feeling more positive today and excited, how can u not b when uv a 14wk old cute as a button baby sat with u :dance:


----------



## NikiJJones

Honey: have fun with your little visitor. Get in lots of practise!!!!


----------



## geogem

thanks honey, makes me feel better that someone elses symtoms are as rubbish as mine!!


----------



## TigerLady

Hmm.. today must be the Day of No Symptoms. I haven't any either. I woke up feeling completely NOT pregnant. :grr: I decided to POAS just to make myself feel better. It was darker than the last one (that was last Friday), but still not QUITE as dark as the control. 

Niki, I can't wait to hear about your scan! FX all is good! To Niki's bean: Hang in there! Tomorrow you need to show your mommy what trooper you are and that you have a good strong heartbeat!!

EB - STOP TEMPING!!!! Don't give yourself anything more to worry about than we already have. I wouldn't make anything of your temps just yet. POAS if it makes you feel better, but put the thermometer away. NOW! :hugs:

Shelly - hope you are feeling okay today, hon! Big :hug: hang in there! FX everything is alright.


----------



## SJK

:hug: to shelleylu, try to relax , I know its easier said that done :hugs:

xx


----------



## geogem

I know you're not on at the moment Niki - but thinking of you and hope all is well.


----------



## Elliebank

geogem said:


> I KNOW YOU WONT BE HERE nIKI BUT THINKING OF YOU AND HOPE ALL IS OKAY!

I second that :hugs:


----------



## geogem

Shelley - how are you today??

I still have nothing!! Starting to panic now that all the test were wrong and I'm just late for AF!! I know I know pma!! but I cant help thinking it!!


----------



## NikiJJones

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: I saw my beanie's heartbeat!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
I sobbed for joy in the ultrasound room!!! I am so, so delighted and so relieved!
LO is 9mm long which is spot on for 7 weeks today.
Now I feel all wobbly with joy. Feel a bit sick too, but I think it is the stress of it all leaving me. NHS don't need to scan me again till 12 weeks now, so I think I will get one or two private scans done for my own peace of mind in the meantime. Right now DH and I are just so delighted that our little baby has a heartbeat. It really feels like she/he is alive now.
Thanks for all your well-wishes!


----------



## NikiJJones

geogem said:


> Shelley - how are you today??
> 
> I still have nothing!! Starting to panic now that all the test were wrong and I'm just late for AF!! I know I know pma!! but I cant help thinking it!!

Geogem: I am sure all will be just fine. I've felt as unpregnant as can be last 2 days, but there was my LO with heart beating away! I know that the symptoms are a reassurance, but I've just proved that all can be fine without them, so try not to worry. Are you getting an early scan?


----------



## geogem

Fantastic news Niki - Glad all is well 
I have been sat at work waiting for you to tell the news!! 
I am sooooooooooo pleased for you.
congratulations!!!


----------



## Elliebank

:happydance: Woo hoo Nikki that's great!! :happydance: What a relief for you, I'm so pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## geogem

NikiJJones said:


> Geogem: I am sure all will be just fine. I've felt as unpregnant as can be last 2 days, but there was my LO with heart beating away! I know that the symptoms are a reassurance, but I've just proved that all can be fine without them, so try not to worry. Are you getting an early scan?

no I have a scan @ approx 10 weeks. wont scan me early as I have no history of problems and no symptoms of any problems this time!! - Just me being silly probably!!


----------



## NikiJJones

Hang on in there: you and your LO will be just fine. I am going to try to appreciate the lack of feeling :sick: now instead of stressing about it!


----------



## geogem

yeah suppose I will begin to appreciate it eventually!!
Funny thing is with my DS I was never ill and thought it was great!
Just suppose I didnt think I would be as lucky this time around!!


----------



## honey08

again nikki fantastic:dance: SOOO plsed for u hun and dh n of course LO ;)

ive not ad anyd syptoms really either,part from boobs,and feelin sick now n again,but i arent awfully worried uknow,from O day im prog just 4wk 3days so im ok, looking forward to my scan now and pray2god ive fab news as good as nikkis !!!!! did u get any pics nikki ?


----------



## NikiJJones

I got a pic, but can't upload it to show anyone, as our scanner not working. I usually scan things at school, but that means being overseen by staff in reprographics, and can't really be doing that with my baby picture yet.


----------



## becstar

EDITED sorry in wrong thread.

Great news! I'm very happy for you.


----------



## Shazzy

Hi ladies, im due 30th July!!! got m bloods back from the doctors, so exciting!
im a bit bummed because my scan is only for 16 January. Is anyone else waiting so long?


----------



## maybethistime

Yay nikki glad everything was great for u, my sytoms have been all over the place for a few days now but I know im hungry again as long as i eat Im fine xxx cant wait for my scan just over 2 weeks left lol


----------



## geogem

shazzy
i am 2 weeks in front of you but i have to wait until 10-12 weeks for my scan. how many weeks wil u be by then?


----------



## SJK

NikiJJones said:


> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: I saw my beanie's heartbeat!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> I sobbed for joy in the ultrasound room!!! I am so, so delighted and so relieved!
> LO is 9mm long which is spot on for 7 weeks today.
> Now I feel all wobbly with joy. Feel a bit sick too, but I think it is the stress of it all leaving me. NHS don't need to scan me again till 12 weeks now, so I think I will get one or two private scans done for my own peace of mind in the meantime. Right now DH and I are just so delighted that our little baby has a heartbeat. It really feels like she/he is alive now.
> Thanks for all your well-wishes!

:cloud9: so glad all ok with you :cloud9: xxx


----------



## SJK

Well girls I got home from work last night and the doppler was sitting waiting for me, so of course, knowing it was far too early, I couldnt wait to get it opened :dohh: and got myself into a right state when I couldnt find nothing :cry:, so after a very sleepless night, I gave in and rang the epu and they told me to come down. So off we went expecting the worst and I saw little beanys heartbeart :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:, its measuring back to my original dates what I always said before my doc put me forward, so here Im off to change my ticker again :dohh:, ahh well :happydance::cloud9: xxx


----------



## geogem

sjk - glad to hear everything with your beany is okay - so what is your due date now?? 

Thats two lots of good news today!! who's the third? 

you are all making me feel a little more confident everyday. thanks for that girls.

Seeing the midwife next friday - so hopefully will get a a date for my scan.

They reckon I should get one before xmas!! but I want one now!!! I am so Impatient its unreal!!


----------



## SJK

geogem said:


> sjk - glad to hear everything with your beany is okay - so what is your due date now??
> 
> Thats two lots of good news today!! who's the third?
> 
> you are all making me feel a little more confident everyday. thanks for that girls.
> 
> Seeing the midwife next friday - so hopefully will get a a date for my scan.
> 
> They reckon I should get one before xmas!! but I want one now!!! I am so Impatient its unreal!!

thanks gem xx
my edd is back to the 13th july, originally what I thought :cloud9: xx


----------



## Shazzy

geogem ill be twelve weeks :) well at least you can see the baby in full then...thats what i keep telling myself!


----------



## NikiJJones

SJK: that's great news about the scan. It is such a lovely feeling to see a HB isn't it?
Do you know how far along we need to be before a doppler will work?

Shazzy: I've been told I won't see my MW till about 11 weeks, and I don't think they'll give me my Nuchal scan date till then, so I reckon it will be in January too, as X'mas will be so busy.


----------



## JJF

SJK too funny about the doppler, I got mine out yesterday too but its so hard to hear, I think I mostly hear gas, haha. I think I might have heard _something_ below bellybut and to the left but then again, we make things up when we want too, haha. 

I'd like to know too Nikki when you are really supposed to be able to hear with an untrained ear


----------



## NikiJJones

If you don't mind me asking, how much do dopplers cost?


----------



## JJF

I'm not sure, mine was a gift 6 years ago with my first pregnancy. Its not a very fancy one, I just lets you listen but I feel like I've seen some people mention ones that actually count the heartbeat for you so they must have a nice one. Check them out on ebay maybe? Or see if anyone might be willing to sell you one on here!


----------



## NikiJJones

Thanks. I am the Ebay queen, so will look on there. I got my CBFM on there at mega cheap price, as it was 2nd hand, but it did the trick.


----------



## Elliebank

I think they have them on Ebay for about £20/£25.00


----------



## NikiJJones

Yay!!! That's cheap! I'm getting one. Don't want to use it before I'm sure it will work though as I will panic otherwise.


----------



## Elliebank

I'm in two minds whether to get one - I want one as it will be amazing to be able to listen the baby's heartbeat when I want, but apparently it can't always find it depending on what position the baby is in and I KNOW I'll panic if I can't find it.


----------



## honey08

yeh well am defo getting on of these,but i know i will have it on 24/7 :rofl: just feeling nervous n scared as of yet tho till i see HB on scan etc, but everyone must feel this way :)
so plsed for u nikki, told OH n everyone, me 2other mates ! lol


----------



## Elliebank

Ladies, I have to write this as I can't help thinking about it loads lately. I've always thought that it's an amazing thing that a baby can grow inside of a woman. But since it's actually happening to me & I'm reading my pregnancy book, I CANNOT BELIEVE HOW AMAZING IT IS!!! A tiny sperm & egg meet, then they turn into a load of cells, and yr body nurtures those cells that turn into a BABY!! A BABY!!! :baby: Wow, sorry but I just think it is the most amazing & magical thing ever. We are so privileged to be able to do this aren't we? :cloud9:


----------



## honey08

my first MW app is 18dec n i be 10ish wk,the one after that ive no idea,but i REALLY want a 12wk scan b4 new yr.... i know i want everything LOL, just want a healthy sticky bean of course :)


----------



## NikiJJones

Yes: it is amazing!!! To know that there is a little life inside me with a beating heart feels so, so lovely!


----------



## SJK

NikiJJones said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much do dopplers cost?

Mine was 25.00, my buddy lyns posted a thread in the 1st tri last week about some place she is a member off was doing a special offer, so I ordered one and swore I wouldnt open it until the new year, well sure as soon as I was handed it, it came straight out of the box :dohh:, dh has now out it away in the roofspace to save me with temptation again. The mw ate the nose of me this morn down the phone and said they dont listen till at least 16 weeks :dohh:, that was me told !! awww well, alls well in the end :cloud9:


----------



## SJK

JJF said:


> SJK too funny about the doppler, I got mine out yesterday too but its so hard to hear, I think I mostly hear gas, haha. I think I might have heard _something_ below bellybut and to the left but then again, we make things up when we want too, haha.
> 
> I'd like to know too Nikki when you are really supposed to be able to hear with an untrained ear

JJF Do you use the gel with your doppler? maybe something to do with me not using the gel had something to do with it not working properly either :dohh: xx


----------



## Saxogirl

Elliebank said:


> I'm in two minds whether to get one - I want one as it will be amazing to be able to listen the baby's heartbeat when I want, but apparently it can't always find it depending on what position the baby is in and I KNOW I'll panic if I can't find it.

I'm def with you on this - I'd love to be able to hear HB when I want but when I couldn't find it I would PANIC!!!! Aaaarrrgggghhh!!!! :)


----------



## JJF

No, this one is so cheap, its not ment to be used with gel, its hard to explain but I'm guessing its not a REAL doppler, just little thing to use when baby is bigger probably. You can play music to the baby also.....


----------



## SJK

An August thread has opened, ive waited for weeks on this, means we're moving on girls :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9: xxx


----------



## SJK

Saxogirl said:


> Elliebank said:
> 
> 
> I'm in two minds whether to get one - I want one as it will be amazing to be able to listen the baby's heartbeat when I want, but apparently it can't always find it depending on what position the baby is in and I KNOW I'll panic if I can't find it.
> 
> I'm def with you on this - I'd love to be able to hear HB when I want but when I couldn't find it I would PANIC!!!! Aaaarrrgggghhh!!!! :)Click to expand...

thats what I done last night, no need for me sometimes :dohh::dohh: xx


----------



## Elliebank

SJK said:


> An August thread has opened, ive waited for weeks on this, means we're moving on girls :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9: xxx

:dance::dance::yipee::yipee:


----------



## geogem

yay - :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

at least we know we r getting somewhere now august is open!!


It'll be loads better when Octobers one opens tho!!


----------



## Lanyloo

Congrats Niki, great news about your scan!

I'm fotunate my Mum is a Midwife so she will bring a Doppler home and she knows just where to look for baby. i'm unfortunate because i live 180 miles away from my Mum! I've asked her to bring one home when I go home at Xmas so I'll be 11 weeks or so, I really hope she can find the hbeat!

I couldnt buy one myself, I'd be using it 24/7!

Anyone else feel really sick? Ugrr I feel terrible and have been sick twice today! I'm just hoping it keeps up as I was really sick with my first baby for only about a week and then it went back to mild nausea. That was when I had my MMC so fingers crossed I'm sick for weeks! Strange, wanting to feel sick isn't it!


----------



## Lyns

Well, I just bought one :blush: from the place that SJK mentioned.

www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk

They have the Angelsounds doppler which is quite highly recommended if you search 'dopplers' on here.

Its normally £24.99, but if you use the code *reward *before the end of November, you get 5% off and free postage I think. I ordered myself a ton of Bio oil as well...wonderful stuff!

The instructions for mine say from 12 weeks, and my midwife also said she will be monitoring baby's heartbeat from 12 weeks. 

For me, as I don't have an EPAU within an hours drive, I figured that if I ever go through a worrying day (I did twice in pregnancy last time) where I don't feel baby move, then I can at least perhaps save myself a long trip to be monitored. 

And it'll be nice to listen to my little Marmaduke chatting away to him/herself! 

Hubby, of course, has already listed to his own heartbeat (yep he's alive) and tried to check the dog isn't pregnant....which would be surprising, as its a dog not a bitch! :rofl:


----------



## geogem

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
ha ha like it - thats typical of a man tho isnt it???

makes you wonder why we bother with children when we already have them!!

:awww:


----------



## NikiJJones

Yay about the August thread!!!!

Lyns: :rofl: about your hubby and the doppler. Yep: mine would have it on the cats straight away! Thanks for letting me know about Access Diagnostics. I'll probably wait till I'm 12 weeks to order one, but they send me regular codes anyway, so can get the discount I'm sure. I didn't realise they did Bio-oil too. Thanks.

Well my :sick: feeling has swooped back in today, after all the panic. It is nice to have it back. Back on munching the rice cakes and sipping lemon juice!!!!


----------



## Lyns

NikiJJones said:


> I didn't realise they did Bio-oil too. Thanks.

You know when you order, they ask you if there is anything else you would like to see them sell? Well about 3 months ago, I put Bio Oil into the box and lo and behold, it was there a week later. I was well impressed! 

I think thats really good customer service! I love companies that actually listen to what their customers want!


----------



## geogem

have decided I dont think I'm gonna get a doppler coz I would live with it attached to my belly and if I couldnt hear anything I would go loopy loo!!

dont think I'd be very sane by the time I gave birth!!


----------



## NikiJJones

I will be there with it under the desk in lessons, while the kids are working!!!! :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

Holy Kamoly! I missed so much overnight! You UK ladies! :D

Nikki: I am soooooo incredibly pleased your scan went well. :cloud9:

So much good news from everyone! :happydance:

I had a bit of a panic attack yesterday. When I got to work and went to the loo I had some spotting! :shock: I was so completely freaked out. I called the doc and described it to them and they said don't worry, it's normal. I was still worried, so I made them let me get bloods again. After a day of worrying like mad, I finally got the bloods back. Last Thursday was 320, Saturday was 740, and yesterday was 3378! So everything is good. :cloud9: No more spotting since then and I hope it doesn't come back!!

I have to wait until January for my first scan, too. Jan. 6th. I'll be about 10 weeks by then. They were going to do one mid Dec at 7-8 weeks, but we decided to push it back. I didn't want to have to pay a yearly deductible two months in a row! :shock: It resets in January, so I am waiting until then. 

:hug: for everyone, I'm glad all is going well for us!


----------



## NikiJJones

Sorry to hear about your spotting. I DREAD finding any, but to be honest, so many of the ladies here have had it, and it seems to be completely normal. Must have given you a real scare though, so sending a :hugs:.
Sorry you have to wait till Jan for your scan. Sorry: thick Brit here: I don't really get the US system of healthcare and how the paying for it works.
I'm going to be forking out through the nose for a couple of scans over next few weeks just for reassurance, as the NHS will make me wait till Jan now for my next free one. I want to have one just before X'mas if nothing else, as I want to be able to relax and enjoy X'mas day.


----------



## SJK

Lyns said:


> Well, I just bought one :blush: from the place that SJK mentioned.
> 
> www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk
> 
> They have the Angelsounds doppler which is quite highly recommended if you search 'dopplers' on here.
> 
> Its normally £24.99, but if you use the code *reward *before the end of November, you get 5% off and free postage I think. I ordered myself a ton of Bio oil as well...wonderful stuff!
> 
> The instructions for mine say from 12 weeks, and my midwife also said she will be monitoring baby's heartbeat from 12 weeks.
> 
> For me, as I don't have an EPAU within an hours drive, I figured that if I ever go through a worrying day (I did twice in pregnancy last time) where I don't feel baby move, then I can at least perhaps save myself a long trip to be monitored.
> 
> And it'll be nice to listen to my little Marmaduke chatting away to him/herself!
> 
> Hubby, of course, has already listed to his own heartbeat (yep he's alive) and tried to check the dog isn't pregnant....which would be surprising, as its a dog not a bitch! :rofl:



:rofl::rofl: my hubby done the same :rofl::rofl: and he is very much alkive, of course I had to listen to it too ! Men, they are all of the same breed, arent they :rofl::rofl: xxx


----------



## SJK

geogem said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> ha ha like it - thats typical of a man tho isnt it???
> 
> makes you wonder why we bother with children when we already have them!!
> 
> :awww:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: totally agree xxx


----------



## SJK

TigerLady said:


> Holy Kamoly! I missed so much overnight! You UK ladies! :D
> 
> Nikki: I am soooooo incredibly pleased your scan went well. :cloud9:
> 
> So much good news from everyone! :happydance:
> 
> I had a bit of a panic attack yesterday. When I got to work and went to the loo I had some spotting! :shock: I was so completely freaked out. I called the doc and described it to them and they said don't worry, it's normal. I was still worried, so I made them let me get bloods again. After a day of worrying like mad, I finally got the bloods back. Last Thursday was 320, Saturday was 740, and yesterday was 3378! So everything is good. :cloud9: No more spotting since then and I hope it doesn't come back!!
> 
> I have to wait until January for my first scan, too. Jan. 6th. I'll be about 10 weeks by then. They were going to do one mid Dec at 7-8 weeks, but we decided to push it back. I didn't want to have to pay a yearly deductible two months in a row! :shock: It resets in January, so I am waiting until then.
> 
> :hug: for everyone, I'm glad all is going well for us!

sorry aboput your spotting, glad all ok :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## shelleylu

Wow girls, Look what happens when Shelley goes AWOL for the day!!!

I cant be doing 5 pages of conversation without getting lost - so can you limit it next time please??!!!

Right, onto the good stuff....

NIKI - OMG OMG OMG OMG I told you you'd be fine, and hey, you proved me right. So pleased as I've already said, but you know how important it was for us both your scan went well. Sending you and your DH a big squeeze, and lots of love xxxxxx Plus a X for beanie xxxx

Welcome to the July mums to be Shazzy. I hope you are ready for the drama that is our thread?!! Congratulations on your BFP, I will add you to our list at the begining. If there are any dates you'd like me to add, PM me or post on the thread, and I'll do my very best xxx

SJK - you are mad woman!!! What are you like? I will change your EDD again. So pleased you got good news today too. Its so reassuring to see a HB.

Elloiebank, I loved your little post about being amazed by growing babies. My OH insists if he could grow one he would, and its not fair he cant! He loves hospitals and is fascinated by the whole process. You are right, its a miracle really - and in all honestly with so much to happen, its not a massive suprise some of them fail (not that any of ours will !!!)

In other news - I have had the worlds worst backache today. Been sooooo tired too. I nearly fell asleep in my science lesson today!! In non baby related new I got 97% on my mock exam for my science, which I am thrilled about. 
I have actually gone with my craving of curry, and brought a lovely looking bhuna for my tea - I swear my mouth hasnt stopped watering thinking about it!!

NOW, COULD YOU ALL SEND A WISH TO MY BEANIE, TELLING HIM/HER TO KEEP GROWING BECAUSE I WANT TO SEE ITS LITTLE HB NEXT WEEK!!!

I think thats it. I am going to rest my poor head (migraine is on its 5th day can you believe it?!) and eat ,y lovely tea (well, have a couple of bites and throw the rest - as you do when you are pregnant..)

Again, I am super chuffed with todays wonderful news. Keep it coming everyone, and Niki - send us all some dust!!!!

Big kisses xxxx :dust:xxxxxxxx


----------



## TigerLady

To Shellylu's beanie: GROW BABY GROW!!! :dance: :dust:

As to the healthcare in the U.S.: I have a yearly "deductible" that I have to pay cash to the doc's before the insurance will start to pay anything. Once I meet that, the insurance will pay 80% of charges and I pay the rest. The deductible resets at the calander year. Because I have a new job, I have not "met the deductible" this year yet for this insurance. So, if I get a scan done in December, it will cost me over $500 and then when I got back to the doc in January, it will cost another $500 right off the bat, because I will then have to "meet my deductible: for 2009. If I wait for the scan until January, I only have to pay that $500 once (won't pay a 2008 deductible). Of course all these bloods I have been getting I wil have to pay for anyway. So depending on how much they are, I may end up meeting my deductible for 2008 anyway. If that turns out to be true, I may ask about moving my date back to December. :wacko: 

I know, it confuses me, too! :loopy:


----------



## NikiJJones

OK, TigerLady: that does make some sense. Yep: wait till Jan. The scans sound expensive! I can get one for £130 near London. Shame they are so pricey for you.

Shelley: congrats on your exam result!!! I am sending your beanie Super-growth :dust: and my LO is also telling yours to grow. We need to see it's HB next week. FX for you!!!!


----------



## SJK

TigerLady said:


> To Shellylu's beanie: GROW BABY GROW!!! :dance: :dust:
> 
> As to the healthcare in the U.S.: I have a yearly "deductible" that I have to pay cash to the doc's before the insurance will start to pay anything. Once I meet that, the insurance will pay 80% of charges and I pay the rest. The deductible resets at the calander year. Because I have a new job, I have not "met the deductible" this year yet for this insurance. So, if I get a scan done in December, it will cost me over $500 and then when I got back to the doc in January, it will cost another $500 right off the bat, because I will then have to "meet my deductible: for 2009. If I wait for the scan until January, I only have to pay that $500 once (won't pay a 2008 deductible). Of course all these bloods I have been getting I wil have to pay for anyway. So depending on how much they are, I may end up meeting my deductible for 2008 anyway. If that turns out to be true, I may ask about moving my date back to December. :wacko:
> 
> I know, it confuses me, too! :loopy:



:saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::help::wacko:

totally lost chick, but hope you get sorted out with a scan :hugs: xxx


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl:

Thanks!


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> Wow girls, Look what happens when Shelley goes AWOL for the day!!!
> 
> I cant be doing 5 pages of conversation without getting lost - so can you limit it next time please??!!!
> 
> Right, onto the good stuff....
> 
> NIKI - OMG OMG OMG OMG I told you you'd be fine, and hey, you proved me right. So pleased as I've already said, but you know how important it was for us both your scan went well. Sending you and your DH a big squeeze, and lots of love xxxxxx Plus a X for beanie xxxx
> 
> Welcome to the July mums to be Shazzy. I hope you are ready for the drama that is our thread?!! Congratulations on your BFP, I will add you to our list at the begining. If there are any dates you'd like me to add, PM me or post on the thread, and I'll do my very best xxx
> 
> SJK - you are mad woman!!! What are you like? I will change your EDD again. So pleased you got good news today too. Its so reassuring to see a HB.
> 
> Elloiebank, I loved your little post about being amazed by growing babies. My OH insists if he could grow one he would, and its not fair he cant! He loves hospitals and is fascinated by the whole process. You are right, its a miracle really - and in all honestly with so much to happen, its not a massive suprise some of them fail (not that any of ours will !!!)
> 
> In other news - I have had the worlds worst backache today. Been sooooo tired too. I nearly fell asleep in my science lesson today!! In non baby related new I got 97% on my mock exam for my science, which I am thrilled about.
> I have actually gone with my craving of curry, and brought a lovely looking bhuna for my tea - I swear my mouth hasnt stopped watering thinking about it!!
> 
> NOW, COULD YOU ALL SEND A WISH TO MY BEANIE, TELLING HIM/HER TO KEEP GROWING BECAUSE I WANT TO SEE ITS LITTLE HB NEXT WEEK!!!
> 
> I think thats it. I am going to rest my poor head (migraine is on its 5th day can you believe it?!) and eat ,y lovely tea (well, have a couple of bites and throw the rest - as you do when you are pregnant..)
> 
> Again, I am super chuffed with todays wonderful news. Keep it coming everyone, and Niki - send us all some dust!!!!
> 
> Big kisses xxxx :dust:xxxxxxxx

well done on your results :happydance::happydance: 

=D&gt; come on beanie, we want to hear all about you next week :baby: :hugs: xxx


----------



## shelleylu

Thanks Tigerlady, SJK & Niki !!!

I meant to ask if everything was ok with you now Tigerlady? Hope it all settles down a bit. X

I have just had a little nap on the bed, but woke to OH messing around getting ready for the gym (he's turned into gym bunny the last week - in the winter too?!) I have decided to pass on the curry, as I couldnt face anything savoury. Just had a small bowl of ready brek. Always seems to make me feel a bit better. I feel like I have the flu, but I know its just the pgy symptoms making me feel gross. Cant seem ro get out of bed or get rid of my headache. Lets hope its a good thing...!!

Think thats it for me girls, unless I cant sleep later. 

TTFN xxxxx:dust:xxxxx


----------



## Elliebank

:rofl: TL lost me too!!! 

Shelley's bean - :dust: Grow :baby: grow!!

My first mw appointment is 29.12.08 at 9am - please can you put it on the front? :hugs:

Oh & Shazzy (sorry, seemed to miss yr post earlier) congrats on your :bfp:, my 1st scan won't be till Jan either, when I'm 12 weeks


----------



## TigerLady

Well, I think everything is good. My doc just called me back. Twice. First was good news... the tech told me my quant wrong yesterday. It was actually not 3378, but 3778! So that is even better! Then the nurse called me back again and said my OB wants to see me. He wants to us a u/s on Dec 3rd!!! That is only one week from now!!! :shock: He said he wants to check a few things cuz of my history. 

This could mean one of two things to me:
1. He is worried cuz I am pretty sure I had 2 chemicals, though they weren't official misscarriages. And my cd25 progesterone test was only 8.6 when I was preggers and should have been higher. I'm a little worried about this. 

Or

2. The tech yesterday said my numbers should be about 2000-2500. He also joked that if it was 4500, we would know it was twins! :shock: 3778 is much closer to 4500 than 2500. Do you think the OB thinks it might be twins???? Could he even tell this early??? 

Either way, it looks like I am forking out the big bucks whether I like it or not! LOL!


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> Well, I think everything is good. My doc just called me back. Twice. First was good news... the tech told me my quant wrong yesterday. It was actually not 3378, but 3778! So that is even better! Then the nurse called me back again and said my OB wants to see me. He wants to us a u/s on Dec 3rd!!! That is only one week from now!!! :shock: He said he wants to check a few things cuz of my history.
> 
> This could mean one of two things to me:
> 1. He is worried cuz I am pretty sure I had 2 chemicals, though they weren't official misscarriages. And my cd25 progesterone test was only 8.6 when I was preggers and should have been higher. I'm a little worried about this.
> 
> Or
> 
> 2. The tech yesterday said my numbers should be about 2000-2500. He also joked that if it was 4500, we would know it was twins! :shock: 3778 is much closer to 4500 than 2500. Do you think the OB thinks it might be twins???? Could he even tell this early???
> 
> Either way, it looks like I am forking out the big bucks whether I like it or not! LOL!

I'm so jealous, I want a scan in a week!!! You're SO having twins!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## SJK

TigerLady said:


> Well, I think everything is good. My doc just called me back. Twice. First was good news... the tech told me my quant wrong yesterday. It was actually not 3378, but 3778! So that is even better! Then the nurse called me back again and said my OB wants to see me. He wants to us a u/s on Dec 3rd!!! That is only one week from now!!! :shock: He said he wants to check a few things cuz of my history.
> 
> This could mean one of two things to me:
> 1. He is worried cuz I am pretty sure I had 2 chemicals, though they weren't official misscarriages. And my cd25 progesterone test was only 8.6 when I was preggers and should have been higher. I'm a little worried about this.
> 
> Or
> 
> 2. The tech yesterday said my numbers should be about 2000-2500. He also joked that if it was 4500, we would know it was twins! :shock: 3778 is much closer to 4500 than 2500. Do you think the OB thinks it might be twins???? Could he even tell this early???
> 
> Either way, it looks like I am forking out the big bucks whether I like it or not! LOL!

:happydance: twins :cloud9: xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

My hCG was 4567 at 5 weeks, so I kind of hoped for twins, but today proves there's just one baby. I think some people just have it higher than others, but it would be LOVELY if you are having twins!!!!! Twin cubs!!!!
Good luck with the scan. Shame about the money.


----------



## TigerLady

HOLY COW! That is REALLY high! Your bean is DETERMINED to settle in for the long haul, huh! :happydance:

Honestly, I don't think I want twins. But I wouldn't be sad if it was twins.. just freaked out, I think! :shock:


----------



## Lyns

I wouldn't panic too much....do any of you ladies remember the link I posted back in TTC about beta values? Well here it is again, and it shows at 21DPO (average 5 week pregnancy) that your HCG levels have bene reported anywhere between 41 and 16224, for successful single pregnancies, (and 2489 and 14979 for successful twin pregnancies), so there loads of scope for it be be a single bean!

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single


----------



## honey08

TigerLady 
im betting on twins :dance: im so glad i live in the uk uknow, so wot wud happen then if u didnt wrk wud u still have2pay for health care ??? sry to hear this hun xx
nikki
when u went for ur scan today did u av internal then? and how long was it till she started talking to u and explain everything? cos last time the woman didnt say nowt,i actually said,somrthings wrong aint it:cry: im just waiting to get this scan then hoping im guna be a million x relax-ter :)

Elliebank 
av u stopped temping now? i see ur chart aint in ur siggy? honeslty my doc said to me....why r u causing ur sel more stress n i thought yeh ur right !! 

my first MW app is 18dec ...can u add me on the front pls:headspin: my boobs feel like there 10st each, as soon as i get home, i take my bra off,put a baggy t-shirt on n thats me for the day ....sexy ! :lol:

hope ur all feeling good? im not to bad,done most of crimbo shopping,garys ad full custody of his son since he were 3yr old,hes now 14 and decides he will now only wear nike/address clothes...thank god4 mnm direct !! 
now got tree yet,chucked last yr, cant think y ! want plenty of crimbo trees :) take care july mummys (sounds good dont it:happydance:


----------



## TigerLady

Hi, honey! If I didn't work, I wouldn't have insurance. That means you pay full price for everything. Millions don't have health insurance. Even if you do, medical care is still very expensive here. Lots of people go bankrupt every year due to medical bills they can't pay. It is horrid, actually. When I was in my 20s I didn't have a lot of money and there were several years that I couldn't afford to go to the doc, even when I was REALLY sick. I just suffered through it. 

Thankfully, I have good insurance now and OH and I do okay with $, so I can afford these tests. :happydance:

Anyway, on a happier note, I told OH tonight about the possibilty of twins - he wasn't surprised! :shock: He said (sorry in advance for the crudeness) "I told you I blew twins." :dohh: The scary thing is that he DID tell me that! 

Should I take bets??? :rofl:


----------



## Sarah+

OMG! That will teach me not to log on for three days. Took me half and hour to read through, and now my head is spinning! 

Well, I had my first ob-gyn appointment on Monday and we saw the heartbeat!:cloud9:
It was so loud and strong. I just felt like a huge weight had been lifted. Little 'Plus One' was 4mm and we saw the sack and my CL cyst and everything. My doc has a widescreen plasma on the wall, so we could see everything so clearly and big, which was amazing. The doc was nice, very professional, though purhaps not overly chatty... He did the scan himself, which I liked. Oh, and he confirmed just one baby, which I was relieved about.

I agree that it's nice that the August thread has started and we're not the newbees anymore! 

Congrats to Nicki and SJK on seeing your beanies heartbeats too :) :)

Niki - my doc said that after the heartbeat has been seen, and everything else looks good, the chance of mc is under 1%. Hope this makes you feel better. 

TigerLady - two cubs in the oven, huh? Kinda exciting (but scary!). I spotted before I was put on progesterone, so that could be related?

ShelleyLu - sorry to hear about the bleeds. I'm sure it will all be fine. Good to see you're still head of the class! Have the docs given you anything for your head that you can take during preg?

Geogem - don't stress about not having heaps of symptoms, I think you're just super lucky :)

Welcome Shazzy:hi: I hope you didn't have to read our thread through from the start!

I'm a bit torn over the dopples.... so want one, but I agree that I would end up freaking myself out and using it toooo much.

ShelleyLu - EAT UP LITTLE BEANIE AND GROW UP TO BE BIG AND STRONG!

Re scans - while at the docs, he explained the various scans I would be having and when. I go for my next at 8w (but only because the hospital I've choosen requires a scan pic and drs letter between 8 and 9 weeks to take your reservation) then I'll go back every 3 weeks, and he'll do a check-up and scan each time, then more fequently in the last month or two. He said we'd do the downs test (the fold? one) but prob not the amnio (sp?) and he could do the 4D if we liked during the regular appointment. Then some bacteria test at 36 weeks. I asked if there was any risks to the baby during the scans and his reply was "No, none at all. The level of energy given off is just so small, it is not harmful in anyway". I'm happy to go along with this plan, and didn't feel confortable probing any more, but from what I read, there just aren't definitive studies that prove things either way. Are, the wonders of modern medicine!

Wishing everyone a great day :) Sorry for the long post


----------



## Elliebank

honey08 said:


> Elliebank
> av u stopped temping now? i see ur chart aint in ur siggy? honeslty my doc said to me....why r u causing ur sel more stress n i thought yeh ur right !!

Hi Honey, yeah I've stopped temping. Temp went back up a bit yesterday so was happy with that. Panicked last night, I went to the loo & there was bright red blood when I wiped. It was only a bit & I've had none since & have had no pain. Gonna ring the mw this morning.


----------



## shelleylu

Morning ladies!!

Sarah+ Congratulations on seeing your beans HB - its such a good feeling xxBig Hugsxx
I left it one day while studying etc, and I had 5 pages to go through - you cant leave it more than a day with all these chatterboxes...lol....As for me, I havent actualy bled which is the odd thing. Think they were quite confused as I hadnt. I keep expecting to find blood whenever I go to the toilet now too (even worse than I was before!) The GP said I cant take anything except paracetamol for my head. Seems to be a little better this morning - FX!!!

Tigerlady - I had my HCG done around the same time, and it was 6662, and within 48 hours it had gone to 15000!! I thought it might be twins too, but the scan last wk only showed one ickle bean. As Lyns posted - the margins are silly - so you never know!!!!!Would you like twins? My OH still insists there are 6 - even after seeing only 1 - men eh!!

Honey - Im getting my tree next weekend I think - I cant wait - I just love Christmas!!!

Elliebank - Have you called the MW yet? Let us know whats happening hun - Its probably fine if its all stopped - must have been a shock though. FX for you xxx

Im off to update the front page.

TTFN xxxxxxx


----------



## Elliebank

I've been to see the doctor who said it was nothing to worry about as it's stopped, I had no pain & didn't feel ill. She said it could either be cycle bleeding as I am due my period around this time, or just early pregnancy bleeding which is very common. She said the only bleeding they are concerned about is if it's because of an ectopic or miscarriage - but ectopic bleeding doesn't happen till about 6-8 weeks & will be very painful & miscarriage would be clots & again painful. Big relief.


----------



## NikiJJones

Ellie: glad you stopped temping and sorry to hear about the blood. FX it is nothing to worry about. I'm sure your doc is right.
Shelley: Hope your beanie is getting big and strong in there.
Tiger lady: FX for twins!!!!! I secretly wanted them, though I did realise that would mean only one year of maternity leave, and I'd rather get a year off for each child to be honest!!! I am sooooooo looking forward to a year of no work!!!!! Obviously I am looking forward to being a Mummy so much more, but a year of no marking, report writing, planning lessons etc sounds soooooo good too!
Honey: I've also taken to not wearing a bra in the house when my boobs are sore. They do seem to come and go though.
Sarah: so pleased to hear about your scan!! It is amazing to see the HB isn't it? Wow: I'm liking what your doc said about the stats after seeing a HB!!!

I've just booked my next scan for Friday 5th. I'll be 8+2 by then. I am going privately, as I just want reassurance that all is going OK. Think I'm going to get a 10 week one too, as my Mum will be staying with me that week, and she would love to come with me.


----------



## TigerLady

Well, after the rest of your beta reports, I am feeling more confident it is not twins! Whew! I wouldn't be heartbroken it if was, but, tbh, I only want one at a time. I don't want to have to divide my attention. Sounds silly, I know, but it is true.

Nikki, you get a whole year off????? Is that with or without pay? Wow. I only get a maximum of 12 weeks off and that is without pay. More likely I will only take a week or two before I have to go back. I'd like to take more, but I don't want to have to scrimp too much because I don't have a paycheck. Especially with a newborn!

Sarah: Yeah for the HB! Someone said I would not be able to detect that at 6+3 (which is what my first scan is scheduled at) and I was so sad, but now I feel like I might be able to hear it!

Shellylu, thanks for updating the front page! :D


----------



## NikiJJones

I get to take a year off. English schools are very good about maternity. I get 90% pay for first month, then 50% pay for months 2-6, statutory maternity for 7-9 (which isn't very much, but better than nothing) and then nothing for months 10-12, but I started saving years ago for maternity leave, so I definitely have enough to see me through. Also: all going to plan, I will go back to school only 2 weeks before the end of next academic year, and then will be off for another 2 months over the summer hols, so apart from the 2 weeks back in July 2010, I will pretty much get 14 months with baby. Sooooo looking forward to it!!! I would LOVE to be able to give up work completely and be a stay-at-home Mummy, but we just couldn't afford the mortgage sadly. 
What sort of maternity pay do you get in the US? What's everyone else due to get and how long are you all planning to take off?


----------



## TigerLady

Wow, that is such a wonderful plan! I am so envious!

I don't think very many ladies are lucky enough here to get paid materinity, but lucky them if they do! There is the FMLA (Family medical leave act) that requires employers to give the employee 12 weeks off and still hold their job. But they don't have to pay them. If you have sick time or vacation pay, you can use that. I plan to use all my sick and vacation pay, which might be two weeks worth (as I only JUST started a new job), and then we'll see what happens. I am REALLY hoping that I can work from home for a while after that. I mentioned that to my boss and she was open to the idea. So I hope I will get closer and that will be possible! FX!! I am really at the mercy of the kindness of my boss, though. Thankfully, she has two kids and is a very understanding lady. I feel very lucky to have that!


----------



## NikiJJones

Gosh: I don't envy that situation. I do hope they let you work from home for a while. Great that your boss is understanding. I am sooooo glad for the UK maternity leave rules. Also, I think that teachers get a particularly favourable deal over here. A colleague of mine got PG with her 2nd child when number one was 9 months old, so when she came back to school after her year off, she announced her 2nd pregnancy. She was only back for 5 months then before going off for another year with baby number 2. It's great for her, as she also got to be at home with her oldest for that year too. I'm wondering if she'll time number 3 in the same way? She's just back from maternity number 2, so just waiting for an announcement!


----------



## Sarah+

TigerLady said:


> Well, after the rest of your beta reports, I am feeling more confident it is not twins! Whew! I wouldn't be heartbroken it if was, but, tbh, I only want one at a time. I don't want to have to divide my attention. Sounds silly, I know, but it is true.
> 
> Nikki, you get a whole year off????? Is that with or without pay? Wow. I only get a maximum of 12 weeks off and that is without pay. More likely I will only take a week or two before I have to go back. I'd like to take more, but I don't want to have to scrimp too much because I don't have a paycheck. Especially with a newborn!
> 
> Sarah: Yeah for the HB! Someone said I would be able to detect that at 6+3 (which is what my first scan is scheduled at) and I was so sad, but now I feel like I might be able to hear it!
> 
> Shellylu, thanks for updating the front page! :D


I was told from 6w you can see it, so you prob will :)


----------



## TigerLady

Thanks! I REALLY hope so! FX! :D


----------



## soliloquise

hi everyone,

can i come in?

due july 10th

there is a bit about me here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/76169-7-5-weeks-miracle.html

good luck everyone

sam x


----------



## NikiJJones

Hi Sam, and welcome. Read your miracle story: amazing!
I love your avatar by the way: cheered me up in my MS haze today!

Well ladies: I lost my breakfast and my pre-natal vits this morning. :sick: YUCK!


----------



## wishingonastar

i'm so cross...i was looking forward to a bowl of porridge to start my day and OH thiefed all the milk before i was up! he is in so much trouble!!!


----------



## Shazzy

Wow so much to read!

Nikki a whole year off??? your so lucky!

Ive got no leave, i work for myself from home though, will be saving some money up to at least take a few days off.

Wow your betas are high, i would love to know what mine are at now :)

Sometime i think twins are a excellent idea, get it over and done with in one go, but it must be allot of hard work to look after two! never mind stressing over two little beans.

ok chat later, take care all.


----------



## geogem

hi there girlies - my goodness you have all been chattering whilst I was away.

Well here goes - yesterday I started getting a few pains in my right hand side of my uterus/ovarie area!! 
I went to our local surgery - who all had a go at poking my belly and checking my urine -which had sml trace of blood!! 
They then preceeded to tell me that they thought I had an eptopic!!! I was then rushed to local Gynea ward and prodded and poked some more!!
(Inside and Out!!!!!)
to then get rushed to maternity for a scan!! 

At this point I was totally ready to lose my baby as the whispers from doctors/nurses just outside the room told me to expect the worst!!!

But then I got into the Scan room and there it was!! 

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:My little peanut in the correct place and with a really strong heartbeat!!

I burst into tears - as did DH!! and was told everything was fine they just think I may have a sml cyst on my ovary which is causing the pain but it is too small to see on a scan - so no-one really knows!!

Peanut is 7.8mm long and doing just fine!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So now I am going to relax and enjoy the fact that I have no sickness and no tiredness or anything else!!


----------



## NikiJJones

Geogem: Wow!!! So pleased to hear about your scan! It is such a relief to see the little heart beating away!!!! I also have a small ovarian cyst. I've been told it is very common in early PG, as it is where the eggie burst out, leaving a corpus luteum, which then does the job of producing some hormones I believe.

Wishing: sorry to hear about your OH messing up your porridge ideas. My stomach decided to rob me of this morning's porridge as soon as I arrived at work. :sick: It went straight down the loo, along with my pre-natal vits. I must start taking the vits in the evening, as I can't risk losing them every morning like this.


----------



## geogem

thanks nikki - your right it is great to see the HB for the first time - felt relieved that there was actually something there!! As you know I have had this reoccurring nightmare that I would get to the scan and there would be nothing there!!


----------



## Lyns

NikiJJones said:


> It went straight down the loo, along with my pre-natal vits. I must start taking the vits in the evening, as I can't risk losing them every morning like this.

Niki, try ditching the vits for now....just take Folic Acid. Vits at this stage can make MS worse, and honestly, for the next few weeks all you need is Folic Acid, I promise. Its something the doc told me to do first time round and I wasn't happy to start with but I researched it - a lot - and its utterly fine in the first tri! You body will have already stored all the vits it needs apart for Folic Acid.

You do need to start taking them as soon as you enter 2nd tri though, but by then your MS will be much better. xxx


----------



## babybooties

Heya im due on the 24th july!!!! going so slow tooo


----------



## geogem

welcome to july buddies babybooties and hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy!

Oh and if you have found out this early it will go really slowly - believe me! 
Sometimes I wonder if it would be better not knowing until later on!!

Is this your first baby?


----------



## KKSARAH

WOW, how much av I missed, so much has happened its only been 2 days since I last looked on here:paper:

Well I had more Red blood yesterday, so yet another trip to hospital had another scan and not only did I see little bean but also a heartbeat at 6w2days:cloud9:

The bleeding has stopped again FX and they dont need to see me again until my next scan 10 to 12 weeks:happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## babybooties

no gonna be my 2nd hun got a little boy


----------



## geogem

Hi there KKSarah, glad all is okay - lots of little HB's showing on the scans now!! makes you feel so much more confident now doesnt it!!

glad everything is fine for you.


----------



## tabbybartley

Hi
Im due July 10th, just figured that out yesterday when I went for a date scan! So exciting to see the baby and know its actually there and see its heart beating!
:happydance:


----------



## geogem

well baby booties congrats and good luck.

Welcome tabbybartley - congrats to you!!

have a happy few months!!


----------



## geogem

https://www.ehd.org/prenatal-images.php?thum_id=105#content

hey girlies have you seen this website!! 

you can actually see real pictures of babies at 7 weeks!!!

its dead cool as my teenage stepdaughter would say!!


----------



## babybooties

great site that is


----------



## NikiJJones

Lyns said:


> NikiJJones said:
> 
> 
> It went straight down the loo, along with my pre-natal vits. I must start taking the vits in the evening, as I can't risk losing them every morning like this.
> 
> Niki, try ditching the vits for now....just take Folic Acid. Vits at this stage can make MS worse, and honestly, for the next few weeks all you need is Folic Acid, I promise. Its something the doc told me to do first time round and I wasn't happy to start with but I researched it - a lot - and its utterly fine in the first tri! You body will have already stored all the vits it needs apart for Folic Acid.
> 
> You do need to start taking them as soon as you enter 2nd tri though, but by then your MS will be much better. xxxClick to expand...

A good plan Lyns. I am a bit parnoid about my vits and minerals as I'm a vege, so live on a cocktail of supplements, but I may try ditching them until after the MS has passed. It really seems to be turning into proper "morning" sickness now. I feel like death warmed up in the morning, and that's when I am actually sick. Then it is just nausea for the rest of the day, and comes and goes. Seems to be quite bad at bedtime though which I don't like. We have an attic conversion room, so the loo is downstairs. I've taken to having a bucket by the bed just in case!!!! Yuck!


----------



## NikiJJones

geogem said:


> https://www.ehd.org/prenatal-images.php?thum_id=105#content
> 
> hey girlies have you seen this website!!
> 
> you can actually see real pictures of babies at 7 weeks!!!
> 
> its dead cool as my teenage stepdaughter would say!!

Wow! That's amazing! I always used to think embryos looked like aliens, but now I've got my own little one in there, I seem to find them very sweet. It must be the hormones!


----------



## tabbybartley

geogem said:


> https://www.ehd.org/prenatal-images.php?thum_id=105#content
> 
> hey girlies have you seen this website!!
> 
> you can actually see real pictures of babies at 7 weeks!!!
> 
> its dead cool as my teenage stepdaughter would say!!



sooo cool!


----------



## NikiJJones

Oh: I got my MW and Nuchal scanning dates in the post:
MW: 21st Dec 9am
Nuchal scan: 31st Dec 10.10am.
Just in time to share the news at midnight on new years eve!!!!!!


----------



## shelleylu

Hellooo ladies...

Well havent we been busy again??!!!

Firstly welcome to our new mums to be - Tabbybartley, Babybooties and Soliloquise (or Sam?)

Congratulations on your BFP's and welcome to our lovely thread. Always full of dicussion and panic!! I will add you all to the front page. If you have any dates of important things you'd like me to add, drop me a line or a post and I'll add you x

KKSarah - So pleased you got yourself sorted out today, and that you've stopped bleeding now. FX it stays that way!!!!

Gem, congratulations on seeing your beans HB!!! Its so exciting isnt it?! I have a cyst on my ovary (thats what caused all my pain - leading to scans bloods etc. They thought it might have been ectopic too. They are very thorough these hospitals!! My cyst is currently around 4cm which they are watching. It can be bloody painful at times I tell you...

Niki - Hope you're not feeling too sick tonight. Good plan regarding the vits!!

OK. So my drama continues today....

I went to bed last night feeling weird. ALL my pain in my tum had disappeared, no backache, no migraine (yay - after 6 days!) no sickness, no nothing. So I woke up this morning and felt the same way. Completely symptom free. Ive gone from the full works, to nothing. I also felt empty and just wrong.

I had the number for the epu specialist nurse at the hospital who said call her anytime. So I did, only to find she wasnt working, but her replacement told me to come down anyway. I had a scan (the sonographer wasnt massively impressed as I'd only had one Monday) she reluctantly gave me one going on my loss of symptoms and my history of this weird internal bleeding thing. 

Well an obdom scan showed a very big and healthy HB and a much bigger bean than on Monday. The bleeding is still the same (me and OH were convinced the bleeding - which looks like an growth of some discription - actually looked like a face! - well OH said the moon...)

I saw the nursey lady after, who was wonderful. Taked to me like I knew what I was on about (you know when you do know a bit about babies and bodies and they disregard your comments as though you dont count because you're not one of them?) Well, she wasnt like that at all. She seems to think I might have released 2 eggs and the internal bleeding might have been a twin of my bean that hasnt made it. Not too sure how to think about that at the minute TBH.. She said she hopes the bleeding will not interupt the development of bean, but she cant be sure what will happen. Waiting game again...Good news is that there is a HB, and when I had my bloods done on Monday, my HCG came back at 80.000 - which is massive!!

I have my next scan in 2 weeks, so fingers crossed I'll get that far (my last oregnancy ended at my 10 wk scan after no HB). 

Well the symptoms have slowly made their way back today - although not completely(I am not moaning - I actually got to eat tea tonight!!) I now have the worlds worst backache, and Im going to have a bath.

Hope everyone is well. Looking forward to the snow Sunday!!

xxxxxx:dust:xxxxxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Oh Shelley: you are going through the mill! I am keeping everything crossed that your LO hangs on in there. The heartbeat and the hCG look like good signs. Don't dwell on the possibility of a twin thing. I gather it is fairly common, but try not to get too caught up in the "what might have been" stuff. As long as your little fighter keeps on being healthy and well, that's what you need.
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Shazzy

geogem great site thanks!

shelleylu glad to hear there is a hb and great hcg count!


----------



## geogem

hey girls!
just thought i'd check up on you all tonight as hubby is on nights and kids gone to grandparents for the night to give me a break! But boredom is setting in!!

But hey - I am feeling fine and still no symptoms which now I am beginning to feel good about, although I dont wanna get too cocky as it would be just my luck to get it next week with a vengeance!!

Shelley - oh sweetie, nothing is being easy for u is it? Glad you heard a HB tho!! that is a really good sign that LO is a fighter!! I totally agree with Niki, try not to dwell on the twin thing, you have one happy bean in there that is fighting to meet you in a few months - be strong for him/her! Sending lots of love and kisses!! 

Anyway, me and ma poochy are gonna have some snuggles on the sofa before bed,
biee for now 
biee


----------



## honey08

tabbybartley and shelly
yyyeeehhh for HB !!! im so so scared of aving my first early scan, hopefully be few days after 8dec, shelly sure ur beanie guna b a strong LO ;) sry uv been thro shit latley :(

nikki
sry the MS is bad for u :( i still aint ad any:? i dont know wot to think,most days tho i feel like i really need to be sick to feel better if that makes sense, glad uv ur app thro :)on new yrs eve aswelll !!!!!!! fantastic !

geogem
im like u ,almost syptom free ! apart from the awfully painful boobs,there really sore uknow, even giving me bk ache aswell, have u ad an early scan hun ? or r u waiting till 12wk, dont panic if u do, im having an early one cos of previous mc in march, av u any syptoms at all ?

:hi: to newbies :) hope everyones doing good? im fine, just wanting this early scan outa way to make sure this time everything guna b grt :)

i dont really know my due date,uknow dy go from ur O date?them that av ad early scans were u from ur LMP or O day....like as in the babies size? i know im around 15th/18th july,but wona know for sure,cos i didnt O till cd18 the mth of conception :?
glad were all doing fine, cant wait to be in 2nd tri...3rd tri then aving are gorgeous babies :mrgreen:


----------



## shelleylu

Morning girlies!

Wow, how glad I am to wake up with no backache!! I was virtually in tears with it last night. Made me feel sick as a pig too. My bean certainly is a fighter, and a painfull little thing too!!

Thanks for all your support ladies, it means a lot - you're the only people (apart from OH) who understands every painful step of this!! Im not concered with the twin idea. I think every mum to be hopes deep down it might be twins, but having one LO make it through would be plenty for us :)

Gem - I hate you woman. I reckon I must be having some of your sysmptoms - HAVE THEM BACK!!! :rofl:haha, seriously, you are veeery lucky. FX they stay away xxx

Honey - I am pretty sure they go from your LMP - and I wouldnt worry too much about sizes at your early scan. My scan on Monday showed a 5 week bean, and I should have been 7 weeks nearly. When I went back yesterday it was much bigger. I asked the nurse, and she said not to take too much notice of it, as its quite hard to get accurate measurements because they are so small. They are more concerned with your 12 weeks scan. You've not too long to wait for it either - Keep up the PMA!! 

Hope you're feeling better today NIki - Big :hugs:

Im off to visit nans and clean the bathroom. Oh how I love the weekend!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Hiya: Shelley: so sorry to hear you have been suffering so much.
I'm not so bad today. Woke feeling sicky, but just stayed in bed as it's Saturday and munched a few rice cakes. Then had a nice big breakfast at about 11am. I get waves of nausea every now and then, but nothing like I seem to get on school days. I think my beanie does not like getting up at 6am and leaving for work so early!!! It's taking after me!
Honey: My beanie is spot on the right size from my OV date. You go 2 weeks back from your OV date to start counting. I didn't OV till CD21 in October so going by my last AF is way out. I felt OV on Wed 22nd Oct, and on Wed 26th Nov, baby was measuring spot on 7 weeks. Hope that makes sense. Though the doctor did explain to me that not all eggs take spot on 7 days to implant like mine must have done, so you can still be up to 5 days out if you count from OV date if your beanie took less or more than 7 days to implant. It's all very complicated!!!!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Hiya, joining the group a tad late I feel, but just so you know I am due on 17th July :happydance:


----------



## shelleylu

I've just updated the front page girlies - any dates remember to post them if you so desire!

Welcome Bekkiboo - congrats on your BFP!! Have you been trying long (if at all)???

Niki - glad you're abit better today. I have had the right dizzys today. Meant to be out and about, but spent most of the day making Christmas dec's with my son and OH! We went to our local woods yesterday and picked loads of holly and twigs. Ive made a thing for my front door, and a hanging thing for my porch. (when I say things, I mean ivy and twig creations...lol)
I cant wait to put my tree up - I love Christmas!!

xxx


----------



## Bekkiboo

Hello Shelley and thanks hun, we were trying from September so not too long really, it's surprising how it still comes as a shock even when planned!! Had the day off work today, I did feel sick this morning and rather tired but also have serious issues with the attitude of some of the managers at work, not because of the pregnancy but because they have recently been promoted and I think the power has gone to their heads and they tend to speak to people they used to work alongside like crap now! I don't think I could face it even if I was feeling okay to be honest as i'm too darned emotional lately and was minutes away from bursting into tears on my shift last night!
Sorry realised there was a slight vent there!!

P.s I got my Bfp officially on the 10th November from the docs, tests before that were very vague so didn't know what to think.... think it may be because they were a tad cheap!


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies - hubby on nights again so here I am trying not to get too bored as kids are still at grandparents!! 

Honey - I had an early scan on thursday due to some pains but everything was okay and I saw HB!! 

Shelley - I know, I kinds feel guilty about the no symptom thing as my friend is 10 weeks pregnant and she feels awful and cant stop being sick! - She said she hates me too!!! 

I still have no symptoms at all - apart from servere thirst!! Still think I could keep the local dairy in business just on the milk I drink each day!! I went to Tesco on thursday night and took 2 pints of milk off the shelf and it was gone within 2 isles and I had to get DS to go get some more!! 

But all in all feeling great! - Expecting a weekend of lie ins due to kids not being here and I felt that alive and awake I was up by 7.45am!! 

Niki - Glad to hear you are feeling better sweetie!! hope it stays that way for you!! 

Bekkiboo - Welcome to our thread and congrats - hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy!! 

Anyway babbled enough today - see you soon


----------



## honey08

i know im just so scared cos first pregnancy ended in mc in march this yr, its all very scary uknow:( going from O day then i think its 6wk 4days but i had a dip on 7dpo which wud make me 5wk 3day (i think) so if i have scan in 2wk then i shud be fine n see HB :)

just got new ticker "due in july" if any1 wants 2 nick it u can ;)


----------



## TigerLady

Wow, stupid internet down for 2 days and I miss SO much!

:wave: to all the new ladies!

Geogem - so great to hear the HB!!! :yipee: 

Thanks for that site link - amazing!

Shellylu - I'm glad your beanie is still doing so wonderfully and that you feel a little better. 

Nikki - sorry you got so :sick:. So much for wishing for symptoms! LOL!

As for me, I think beanie is on UK time with the most of you! :roll: I don't have many symptoms, but the one I do have hit me in the evenings. I wake up in the morning feeling perfect and completely NOT preggers (which actually worries me quite a bit). By about 6:30 pm, I am completely exhausted and feel very blah and icky. I have slept for 12 hours both last night and the night before. Still, on the whole, I don't feel nearly as preggers as I did last week, so I am worried. I am very very anxious for my scan on Wednesday. I SO SO SO hope they can find a HB!!! FX!!!

:hugs: to everyone and their beanies. :)


----------



## shelleylu

Morning lovelies!

Honey - You're going to be just fine!! Look at all us nutcases worrying for nothing all of the time. We've all got our fingers crossed for each other, lets hope all our beans are ok - but in the mean time, try not to worry sweetie - big hugs xx

Bekkiboo - You caught nice and quickly too! Bit like me to be honest, I did m/c in Sept at 10 weeks, but I'd fell pregnant the 1st month of trying. We left it a month after m/c and tried again, and we were lucky enough to get our BFP on the first go. 

I noticed youre in Birmingham.. Where abouts are you?? I live near Bearwood - know it?
Dont worry about the rants - thats what this thing is here for. As for not going to work, I wouldnt worry about that too much either!!! Being pg is the perfect excuse!!

Tigerlady - poor you hun!! TBH I am pretty simialr though - maybe we have the wrong beans? I wake feeling a little sick, but as long as I eat Im good. I onyl then really feel sick when Im hungry during the day. Come night time I am a wreck! I havent eaten my tea in around 2 weeks now. Last night I finally thought I was well enough to cook the long awaited curry. OH even ran down to our local curry house and got me a bag of poppodums and yogurt dip. I cooked it all and ended up eating only the poppodums!!! All the rest went in the bin. No wonder Im losing weight really! Think I might mention to m/w tomorrow..

Niki - how are you this weekend? Hope the sickness has stayed off a bit for you xx

Well apart from the sickness and not eating a lot, everything else is ticking along quite nicely. Symptoms are pretty much all back - minus all the pain which mysteriously just vansihed. Stilll have our FX for our bean. 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend (hope most of you are still in bed - not woken up before 9am by a busy 6yr old zooming around the house...!!)

xxxxx


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl:

I think we just might have the wrong beans! I have heard of "switched at birth," but never of "switched in utero!"


----------



## shelleylu

TigerLady said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I think we just might have the wrong beans! I have heard of "switched at birth," but never of "switched in utero!"


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

ugg! I have gone from sleeping two nights in a row for 12 hours, to being a complete insomniac tonight! Anyone else have this problem? This sucks! I want some sleep!


----------



## NikiJJones

Tigerlady: my insomnia has turned into insomnia from hell since :bfp:!!! I gather it is a first tri thing and will soon pass, and then comes back near end of 3rd tri often. Don't worry about the dip in symptoms. Mine were so strong at 4/5 weeks. Then vanished, then came back. I know how badly I panicked when they all went. I even do now if I catch myself feeling normal for a while, but I'm sure it is perfectly normal.

I felt icky, but not as bad yesterday, but then took my prenatal vits with evening meal, and by bedtime felt AWFUL! Felt so sick the room was spinning, but couldn't be sick. It was awful! I think the vits are actually making me worse, so have packed them in for a few weeks I think. Will just take my folic and B6 for a while.

Today I just feel PANTS. Not really that sick, but I just feel like I can't face doing anything. House needs a good clean, and I can't face it. Can't face work tomorrow. I just have no motivation at all. Don't even feel like eating. Roll on 2nd tri and the "blooming stage".


----------



## SJK

soliloquise said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> can i come in?
> 
> due july 10th
> 
> there is a bit about me here:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/76169-7-5-weeks-miracle.html
> 
> good luck everyone
> 
> sam x

Hi and welcome sam xx


----------



## SJK

NikiJJones said:


> I get to take a year off. English schools are very good about maternity. I get 90% pay for first month, then 50% pay for months 2-6, statutory maternity for 7-9 (which isn't very much, but better than nothing) and then nothing for months 10-12, but I started saving years ago for maternity leave, so I definitely have enough to see me through. Also: all going to plan, I will go back to school only 2 weeks before the end of next academic year, and then will be off for another 2 months over the summer hols, so apart from the 2 weeks back in July 2010, I will pretty much get 14 months with baby. Sooooo looking forward to it!!! I would LOVE to be able to give up work completely and be a stay-at-home Mummy, but we just couldn't afford the mortgage sadly.
> What sort of maternity pay do you get in the US? What's everyone else due to get and how long are you all planning to take off?

Hopefuly if everything goes to plan, I will be taking a year off, in my work we get 6 months full pay, then 3 month half pay and 3 months no pay, which I have already started to save for :happydance: xxx


----------



## SJK

geogem said:


> hi there girlies - my goodness you have all been chattering whilst I was away.
> 
> Well here goes - yesterday I started getting a few pains in my right hand side of my uterus/ovarie area!!
> I went to our local surgery - who all had a go at poking my belly and checking my urine -which had sml trace of blood!!
> They then preceeded to tell me that they thought I had an eptopic!!! I was then rushed to local Gynea ward and prodded and poked some more!!
> (Inside and Out!!!!!)
> to then get rushed to maternity for a scan!!
> 
> At this point I was totally ready to lose my baby as the whispers from doctors/nurses just outside the room told me to expect the worst!!!
> 
> But then I got into the Scan room and there it was!!
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:My little peanut in the correct place and with a really strong heartbeat!!
> 
> I burst into tears - as did DH!! and was told everything was fine they just think I may have a sml cyst on my ovary which is causing the pain but it is too small to see on a scan - so no-one really knows!!
> 
> Peanut is 7.8mm long and doing just fine!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So now I am going to relax and enjoy the fact that I have no sickness and no tiredness or anything else!!

so pleased all turned out ok in the end :happydance: xx


----------



## SJK

babybooties said:


> Heya im due on the 24th july!!!! going so slow tooo

Hi and welcome xx :happydance:


----------



## SJK

KKSARAH said:


> WOW, how much av I missed, so much has happened its only been 2 days since I last looked on here:paper:
> 
> Well I had more Red blood yesterday, so yet another trip to hospital had another scan and not only did I see little bean but also a heartbeat at 6w2days:cloud9:
> 
> The bleeding has stopped again FX and they dont need to see me again until my next scan 10 to 12 weeks:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:

glad all ok :cloud9: xx


----------



## SJK

tabbybartley said:


> Hi
> Im due July 10th, just figured that out yesterday when I went for a date scan! So exciting to see the baby and know its actually there and see its heart beating!
> :happydance:

Hi and welcome xx:happydance:


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> Hellooo ladies...
> 
> Well havent we been busy again??!!!
> 
> Firstly welcome to our new mums to be - Tabbybartley, Babybooties and Soliloquise (or Sam?)
> 
> Congratulations on your BFP's and welcome to our lovely thread. Always full of dicussion and panic!! I will add you all to the front page. If you have any dates of important things you'd like me to add, drop me a line or a post and I'll add you x
> 
> KKSarah - So pleased you got yourself sorted out today, and that you've stopped bleeding now. FX it stays that way!!!!
> 
> Gem, congratulations on seeing your beans HB!!! Its so exciting isnt it?! I have a cyst on my ovary (thats what caused all my pain - leading to scans bloods etc. They thought it might have been ectopic too. They are very thorough these hospitals!! My cyst is currently around 4cm which they are watching. It can be bloody painful at times I tell you...
> 
> Niki - Hope you're not feeling too sick tonight. Good plan regarding the vits!!
> 
> OK. So my drama continues today....
> 
> I went to bed last night feeling weird. ALL my pain in my tum had disappeared, no backache, no migraine (yay - after 6 days!) no sickness, no nothing. So I woke up this morning and felt the same way. Completely symptom free. Ive gone from the full works, to nothing. I also felt empty and just wrong.
> 
> I had the number for the epu specialist nurse at the hospital who said call her anytime. So I did, only to find she wasnt working, but her replacement told me to come down anyway. I had a scan (the sonographer wasnt massively impressed as I'd only had one Monday) she reluctantly gave me one going on my loss of symptoms and my history of this weird internal bleeding thing.
> 
> Well an obdom scan showed a very big and healthy HB and a much bigger bean than on Monday. The bleeding is still the same (me and OH were convinced the bleeding - which looks like an growth of some discription - actually looked like a face! - well OH said the moon...)
> 
> I saw the nursey lady after, who was wonderful. Taked to me like I knew what I was on about (you know when you do know a bit about babies and bodies and they disregard your comments as though you dont count because you're not one of them?) Well, she wasnt like that at all. She seems to think I might have released 2 eggs and the internal bleeding might have been a twin of my bean that hasnt made it. Not too sure how to think about that at the minute TBH.. She said she hopes the bleeding will not interupt the development of bean, but she cant be sure what will happen. Waiting game again...Good news is that there is a HB, and when I had my bloods done on Monday, my HCG came back at 80.000 - which is massive!!
> 
> I have my next scan in 2 weeks, so fingers crossed I'll get that far (my last oregnancy ended at my 10 wk scan after no HB).
> 
> Well the symptoms have slowly made their way back today - although not completely(I am not moaning - I actually got to eat tea tonight!!) I now have the worlds worst backache, and Im going to have a bath.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Looking forward to the snow Sunday!!
> 
> xxxxxx:dust:xxxxxx


glad all turned out ok xx:cloud9:


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> I've just updated the front page girlies - any dates remember to post them if you so desire!
> 
> Welcome Bekkiboo - congrats on your BFP!! Have you been trying long (if at all)???
> 
> Niki - glad you're abit better today. I have had the right dizzys today. Meant to be out and about, but spent most of the day making Christmas dec's with my son and OH! We went to our local woods yesterday and picked loads of holly and twigs. Ive made a thing for my front door, and a hanging thing for my porch. (when I say things, I mean ivy and twig creations...lol)
> I cant wait to put my tree up - I love Christmas!!
> 
> xxx

what a great idea, I love xmas too :cloud9:

welcome beckiboo :happydance: xx


----------



## SJK

shellylu, :rofl: I have a funny story to tell you about b'ham, I will pm you, you will never believe it :rofl::rofl:


----------



## loopylew

hey girls, sorry ive not been on for a bit, my routines gone to pot with this nausea in a morning and tiredness after work. How we all doing? Ive only been sick once but the nausea is awaful in a morning, takes me about an hour and half to get ready for work so time on pc has gone out the window. Glad to hear some of you got to hear bubs heartbeat, its so amazing! We saw it at 6w4d, had my first midwife appt on the 26th and im back on the 10th Dec to do a loada questions etc, the first appt was just like a meet and greet etc, gave me a loada pregancy paperwork etc. 
NIki- My nausea is far worse on a workday morning, don't think my bean wants to gets up at 7am either!


----------



## Shazzy

I was nausea last night.... yayyyyyyyyyyy. sorry my first time had to share it.
Nothing since then though.


----------



## geogem

hey girls - guess what hubby back on nights!! 

Just another quick update, still feeling good, no sickness or anything else to report!! - hubby actually says I have a lovely glow!! 
think he's seeing things tho!!

He actually admitted to me earlier tho that thursday (eptopic scare) absoloutely terrified him!! He acted so cool all the way through telling jokes to the midwives etc but he said today he's never been so terrified in his life!!! 

Nice to know he cares tho - bless him, big hard man showing emotions!! 

sorry to hear a few of you are feeling it though!! - sounds awful.

Just had some bad news about hubby's work though!! He's just found out that his company is in trouble and they are having serious financial cutbacks!! 

nothing has been said about his job yet but this is a seriously bad time to lose it if the worst comes to the worst!! He's terrified he's not going to be able to support his new child!! 

Anyway going on to the maternity leave thing - I get 9 months off paid leave - full pay for first 6 months and then £117 a week for other 3 months. Can take a further 3 months off unpaid but dont think I'll be able to afford it - Not too worried about it though as my mum is a childminder so I know I'll have great childcare services!! 

anyway ranted enough - ttfn


----------



## honey08

soliloquise , babybooties & tabbybartley :hi: n welcome !! 

hope all is ok ?!?! im fine, wk 2moro im bk at me own docs then he guna get me my scan....few days after then ! AAHHH so so scary uknow, all went awfully wrong last time,but PMA PMA PMA different pregnancy etc :)pls send me sticky gorgeous HB vibes ladies !! ! ! 

keep well bye for now xx


----------



## TigerLady

Good luck honey!!!! I am sure it will be fine!!! :D

I'm so envious of all these ladies with SO much time off! You are so lucky!


----------



## soliloquise

hello again everyone. i am kind of new so a bit shy and not sure what to post or how to get to know people here.
i am up and down. the baby is doing ok tho lol.. but my health is buggered. i have dne nothing but sleep and have been too ill to light my fire so have been freezing too as its my only heating. not really looking after myself but that will change if i start to feel better. it isnt the pregnancy making me ill btw.. that just adds stuff to things already there lol
they changed my meds , not working well.. and i have been dosed up with pethedine by duty drs. not good. i dont want to give birth to keith richards lol
see my dr tomorrow ( if she is in ) and ask her to reassess my meds ( again ) and refer me to adifferent consultant because the current one is a twat who just said to stay on morphine til after the baby is born and then they would reinvestigate. that to me is not acceptable for the baby. anyway enough blah-ing, hope you are all doing better than me :D at least the baby has a nice strong heart beat here eh?

sam x


----------



## TigerLady

Definitely keep at the docs until they give you meds you are comfortable with! If you think it isn't good for your baby then don't let up until you get answers you like!! 

I hope you feel better soon, hon!! :hugs:

Just post whatever you are thinking or feeling - it is wonderful to get it out and you will find good support here!


----------



## soliloquise

just wanted to say you can add me on msn:

[email protected]

can have my phone number to text to if you msn me first or pm me here. i am a lively smart girl when i am not ill and a good friend. i would really welcome some pregnant friends, esp those with disabilities or musicians but that is not essential. other hippies very very welcome lol, but don't feel you have to be like that to add me. the more the merrier...

i have a facebook... 

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=771905502&ref=profile

( i think that is the right link )

and a myspace but that is mainly for my music:

https://www.myspace.com/soliloquise


----------



## soliloquise

thanks tigerlady.. the problem is that without the morphine i am in agony and it is a hospital job where they end up giving me ( you guessed it ) morphine and pethedine.. so it is finding a way to not have an addicted baby really


----------



## TigerLady

Wow, I cannot imagine having to face such a dilema right now. :( You must be a very strong woman. 

I really know very very little about these meds and pregnancy. If the baby is born addicted (which you obviously want to avoid, but it sounds like may not be able to) what does that mean? Can s/he be weaned off it without too many complications? Can it cause other birth defect problems?


----------



## soliloquise

TigerLady said:


> Wow, I cannot imagine having to face such a dilema right now. :( You must be a very strong woman.
> 
> I really know very very little about these meds and pregnancy. If the baby is born addicted (which you obviously want to avoid, but it sounds like may not be able to) what does that mean? Can s/he be weaned off it without too many complications? Can it cause other birth defect problems?

it can affect development when tested in mice... consultant says to put it in perspective the biggest risk is my age ( nearly 40 ). other dr says going without and being in agony will stress the baby a lot too so to take the morphine just take minimum.. so i am not sure.
in third trim. is can affect lung development... not advised so not sure what they are planning for then. 

i am seeing the dr tomorrow to ask to be referred to a new consultant for my stomach probs, if they had sorted that out properly i would not need to take much at all or at least v infrequently. but tbh he is totally crap.

anyway ty for listening lol.. it is stressful being so ill and on my own too


----------



## TigerLady

I can imagine it is! But your doc is right about the stress of being so ill is worse for baby than risks of some meds. You have to find a balance between what keeps you feeling well enough to keep the stress down and won't be too risky for baby. Be patient with yourself. I hope you find a doc that will help you through this!!

:hug:


----------



## shelleylu

Morning girls

Hope everyone is doing ok this cold Monday morning!! I am nice and sick, with shocking heartburn constantly - didnt get to eat my roast beef yesterday again either!!:( Have decided to eat my main meal in the day when I dont feel so rough...

Aaaaaanyway, today is m/w appointment, so Im looking forward to that :)

Gem - you are always on of a night time woman, we never seem to be on together??!!

Sam - pleased you've joined us. I read your miracle story, and I have to hand it to you, you're one brave lady. It just goes to show you some of the things women can face when they have to right? Im with tigerlady on not really understanding the implications of taking meds whist being pg, but it sounds like its 6 of one and half a dozen of the other if you do or dont. I dont envy your position, but I have a great deal of respect for you, especially going it alone. Remeber we are here to moan at/celebrate with or sort of cyber hug....lol

I went on to your myspace. Some really cool tracks! I especially liked 'This life' - I am more of an indie girl, and its right up my street. My OH is in a band called (they are having a little time off due to techincal issues as we like to call them lol) they're called the jenkinsons. They're on myspace too. Since they've not been up and running, me and OH have been working on a few tracks together (i play accoustic and a bit of lead - he does too - just better lol) He's the songwriter and I just help slot words in when his mind goes, I come up with the odd melody too. Good partnership really. 
The stuff we've done is more folky than the jenkinsons, but we've not recorded anything yet - watch this space though!!!

Hope everything goes well at the doctos today. Let us all know what happens.

Honey - I am sending you and your bean lots of hugs and :dust:

Im hoping to put my Christmas tree up this week. Am I on my own here being really excited about Christmas??!!!! I know I am a big kid at heart, but I cant help myself!

xxx


----------



## geogem

hey shelley - only on at the weekend on the evening, the rest of the time I check in whilst at work - lol

Shouldnt really I know.

anyway how are you?

Sam - dont be shy, we are all here to talk too, and I totally agree with the others about you being extremely brave!! Keep on at those docs and make them agree with something your happy with drug wise!! its your body and your baby, dont let them push you around!! Good luck and hope all goes well.

anyway girls I'll be here all day!! ha ha nice having a easy going boss!!


----------



## soliloquise

shelleylu said:


> Morning girls
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok this cold Monday morning!! I am nice and sick, with shocking heartburn constantly - didnt get to eat my roast beef yesterday again either!!:( Have decided to eat my main meal in the day when I dont feel so rough...
> 
> Aaaaaanyway, today is m/w appointment, so Im looking forward to that :)
> 
> Gem - you are always on of a night time woman, we never seem to be on together??!!
> 
> Sam - pleased you've joined us. I read your miracle story, and I have to hand it to you, you're one brave lady. It just goes to show you some of the things women can face when they have to right? Im with tigerlady on not really understanding the implications of taking meds whist being pg, but it sounds like its 6 of one and half a dozen of the other if you do or dont. I dont envy your position, but I have a great deal of respect for you, especially going it alone. Remeber we are here to moan at/celebrate with or sort of cyber hug....lol
> 
> I went on to your myspace. Some really cool tracks! I especially liked 'This life' - I am more of an indie girl, and its right up my street. My OH is in a band called (they are having a little time off due to techincal issues as we like to call them lol) they're called the jenkinsons. They're on myspace too. Since they've not been up and running, me and OH have been working on a few tracks together (i play accoustic and a bit of lead - he does too - just better lol) He's the songwriter and I just help slot words in when his mind goes, I come up with the odd melody too. Good partnership really.
> The stuff we've done is more folky than the jenkinsons, but we've not recorded anything yet - watch this space though!!!
> 
> Hope everything goes well at the doctos today. Let us all know what happens.
> 
> Honey - I am sending you and your bean lots of hugs and :dust:
> 
> Im hoping to put my Christmas tree up this week. Am I on my own here being really excited about Christmas??!!!! I know I am a big kid at heart, but I cant help myself!
> 
> xxx

shelley thank you xx
if you need anyone to produce it or get it out there i am your girl cos i have a record label. i would like to hear the more folkie stuff. my label is for women and is primarily acoustic. :)

i don't think i am brave really i just want this sprog :)


----------



## soliloquise

thanks geogem xx

hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Lyns

Morning all.....goodness Solilioquise...you were up late! (or early?) Its a lovely day here in Wales...or my bit anyway!! 

Got wretched heartburn this morning....I didn't get this until much later last time. Anyone else's kicked in yet, or is it a one-off?


----------



## Elliebank

Morning all and :hi: to the new girls, congrats on your :bfp:'s!!!

Lyns I haven't got heartburn yet. Are anyone's nipples/bb's itchy? Don't know if it's my new bra!!

It's snowing here - so that's me becoming a hermit as I don't want to risk slipping!! :hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Could also be your fabric conditioner....you get a bit more senstive to things like that in pregnancy. I had a few episodes where i reacted to washing powder or fabric oncditioner last time....like little itchy pin pricks on the skin. I switched to Fairy non-bio and their fabric conditioner and have had no problems since....including this time x


----------



## Elliebank

Lyns said:


> Could also be your fabric conditioner....you get a bit more senstive to things like that in pregnancy. I had a few episodes where i reacted to washing powder or fabric oncditioner last time....like little itchy pin pricks on the skin. I switched to Fairy non-bio and their fabric conditioner and have had no problems since....including this time x

We normally use Fairy non bio but have recently changed to co-op non bio, so it could be that, but as my bra is new I haven't washed it yet!!! It's an underwired one too & I hate it, my boobs look horrid!! All squashed & might as well be under my armpit :rofl:


----------



## geogem

Morning girlies!! 

Its snowing here too!! I have had a bit of heartburn too Lyns!! Every night without fail, although I'm not too bothered as it is my only symptom!!


----------



## Sarah+

Hello All! I see there are some people logged in, which is nice, are rare, for me to see as I'm in diff time zone to a lot of you :) My DH is actually on a plane as we speak on his way to the UK for business. 

Wondering if anyone is having cramping? I've been getting mild/mod cramping in the left, and right, and centre (it seems to alternate!). Feels a lot better if I have a rest. No bleeding, so I'm hoping it's just things streeeetching out. Have mild nausea a fair bit of the time, but not too bad. Boobs are getting quite sore, and don't look bigger, but trying to button up today, I know they are! (DH keeps 'offering' to 'check' lol). 

Loved the site with the real pics. So amazing. bye xx

P.S. Can you believe it's December already! Better start that Christmas shopping


----------



## NikiJJones

I actually had heartburn before my :bfp: which was weird as it's not something I get usually. I've only had it once since then.
I'm feeling really icky today. Brought up half my dinner last night, then brought up breakfast today, and all the water or peppermint tea I've had too. I've just had 2 oatcakes and hoping they stay down. It's weird as I don't feel nauseus now like I did in the early weeks. I just feel sick from my stomach!
3 days till my 8 week scan, and I will know whether my LO is still OK. I wish I could fast forward till then!! I am sooooo impatient!


----------



## Elliebank

Sarah+ said:


> Wondering if anyone is having cramping? I've been getting mild/mod cramping in the left, and right, and centre (it seems to alternate!). Feels a lot better if I have a rest. No bleeding, so I'm hoping it's just things streeeetching out. Have mild nausea a fair bit of the time, but not too bad. Boobs are getting quite sore, and don't look bigger, but trying to button up today, I know they are! (DH keeps 'offering' to 'check' lol).

I had very mild cramping (like af cramping but milder) just before I got my :bfp: and yesterday & today have had stronger cramping (exactly like af cramping), I've googled it though & it's normal, as long as there's no bleeding. Hope yr OH has packed his scarf & gloves!!!


----------



## Sarah+

Elliebank said:


> Sarah+ said:
> 
> 
> Wondering if anyone is having cramping? I've been getting mild/mod cramping in the left, and right, and centre (it seems to alternate!). Feels a lot better if I have a rest. No bleeding, so I'm hoping it's just things streeeetching out. Have mild nausea a fair bit of the time, but not too bad. Boobs are getting quite sore, and don't look bigger, but trying to button up today, I know they are! (DH keeps 'offering' to 'check' lol).
> 
> I had very mild cramping (like af cramping but milder) just before I got my :bfp: and yesterday & today have had stronger cramping (exactly like af cramping), I've googled it though & it's normal, as long as there's no bleeding. Hope yr OH has packed his scarf & gloves!!!Click to expand...

lol! I warned him to, but no.... It's hot here, so he was so looking forward to the cold!

Yeah, I think it's all ok. I also had mild cramps at the start, and these aren't as bad as I got with AF. Have stopped now anyhow. I'll take it as a sign little Plus One is doing 'home renovations'!


----------



## shelleylu

Morning girls,

Lyns I have had heartburn pretty much everyday since my BFP!! I get it when Im hungry. I can feel the acid bubbling at the bottom of my throat and it kills some days!!

Elliebank - I have had that too!! They tingle sometimes too, I suppose its the hormones again... I tell you another things thats doing my head in - itchy armpits!!! I swear, its gross, but its true. Only on the one side - all wknd. I scratched it red raw - very sore now...ooops....

Sam - Thanks for that offer, I'll bear it in mind :) Only problem is, I am a little bit of a singer/muscian, but my OH is the one with the talent, I just make up the numbers...lol.

How did you got on at the doctors yesterday??

Gem, are you doing any work yet woman?

SO, it snowed here this morning too - I love the snow. Trying to keep spirits high (some of you may have seen that my m/w discovered blood in my urine yesterday)

I have sent the sample off, so wait and see - again. I had a bit of a scare this morning too. went shopping to get DS his Wii, and stopped off for a cheeky breakfast. popped to the toilet and when I wiped (sorry if tmi) there was loads of erm, how can I say it withough being gross again? I'll say discharge... but there was a tinge of blood in it. So theres me worrying again - on the phone to EPU like the speed of light. I was told to go home and out the kettle on, and have a paracetamol. I mean come on!! I am walking around a shopping centre, thinking Im miscarrying again and I get told to go and make a brew?!

So I have come home and there is no more blood thank god. I have had another pain all morning which ive tried to ignore (as Im going mad with all the pains) but now I think it may all be related. The nurse told me the blood could be the random blood from inside the sac making its way out. How very comforting. I know I sound bitter, but I am so fed up being worried to death. When I m/c last time, the only sign I had was a pink discharge. I still continued to have m/s and all the other symptoms for a week before the scan showed no HB. Sorry for ranting...

So, watch this space ladies. Cant tell you anymore, as I dont know anymore. Hopefully the stongest bean in the world can hang on a little bit more and be safe. Fingers crossed.

Hope everyone else is ok, and too fed up with my worrys and moans. Enjoy the snow if you have it!! 

xxxx


----------



## Elliebank

I hope everything is ok Shelley, I know it's difficult but try not to worry.

And typical English - a cup of tea fixes everything! (if only)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## geogem

I had cramps from week 4 to week 6 and it actually got quite bad at some stages!

He's mad if he's looking forward to the cold - When I got up this morning it was -3 degrees centigrade!! and snowing!!!

Its is really really cold at the mo!! 

I have been up since 4am this morning as my insomnia has come back again!! I got so bored I was ironing by 5am!!

AARRGGHH!!!!! Oh well I am still not sicky!!


----------



## geogem

And shelley - no I dont do much!! Think they pay me to look pretty!!

Either that or my social skills!!

Oh dear woman - could there possibly be anything else for you poppet, you seem to get the worst luck with all of this. Thinking of you and sending lots of love and Hugs!! xxxx


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi girls, I'm due July 9th! Very excited!
I found out on 4th Nov at 16DPO. Had my scan Yesterday and a very healthy baby :D

I'm 8 weeks and 5 days but the tickers aren't being my friends at the mo haha!!
xx


----------



## geogem

congrats baby blues!! 

And welcome!!


----------



## Elliebank

Hi Babyblues!! Congrats!!

Shelley - when you add Babyblues to the front page please can you add my mw appointment? 15.12.08 @ 9am. No rush, I know you have other things on yr mind at the mo :hugs:


----------



## shelleylu

Elliebank said:


> Hi Babyblues!! Congrats!!
> 
> Shelley - when you add Babyblues to the front page please can you add my mw appointment? 15.12.08 @ 9am. No rush, I know you have other things on yr mind at the mo :hugs:

Done already hun :)

I need to distraction to be honest. I'm not working (due to expecting the worlds worst m/s like last time) and Im really mega bored being a housewife!! Dont get me wrong, I'd moan if I had to go to work everyday, but sometimes its rubbish!!

Think I might wrap me some presents - Always cheers me up.

Thanks Gem and everyone else - keep our fingers crossed hey!! xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Shelley: So sorry to hear about your scare. You've had more than your share of worries! Sending you tonnes of :hug:. Can't believe they told you to go home and have a brew!!

I was puking about every half an hour this morning, but feeling better now I've eaten lunch. Just hope it stays down. Couldn't even keep water down this morning! It is reassuring to know that beanie is making me so sick though.


----------



## geogem

yeah, is it sad that I wish I had this?? 

I wanna puke!! or at least feel a bit sick now and again - but no, I just keep feeling fine!! 

I'm glad I had that scan the other day or I would start thinking that it wasnt really there coz I feel normal!!


----------



## NikiJJones

To be honest, Geogem: I am feeling icky and puking, and still worried in the back of my mind that I won't see a heartbeat on Friday. I guess we are all playing the waiting game, symptoms or no symptoms.


----------



## geogem

I know what you mean - I suppose in 7 months time, I'll be gratefull for not being ill!!

Hope everything goes okay for you on Friday!! what time is your appointment?
I have my midwife appointment on Friday at 12pm. 

I am hoping to get a date for my next scan too!! was told I should get one before xmas- I hope so, I cant wait to actuall see it as a baby and not just a funny blur with a HB!!


----------



## NikiJJones

Hope you do get your date soon. Before X'mas would be great!
My scan on Friday is 11.45. This is my first "going private paranoia" one!!
You will feel so, so lucky once we are into 2nd Tri if you've not suffered at all at this stage. I can understand the desire for symptoms though at this stage. I'd be off for a scan every other day I reckon if I felt normal.


----------



## geogem

let us all know how it went then on Friday!! 

How much are scans if you go private?

My friend is getting a 3d one for £250!! I wouldnt pay that for one that doesnt do any health checks!! She only having it for fun!! 

But hey I suppose when you have had 6 kids by 4 pregnancies and never had a problem with any of them you wouldnt be quite as frantic!! 

All she was bothered about was checking it wasnt her 3rd set of twins!!

Mad or what??


----------



## NikiJJones

Gosh: 2 sets of twins!!!
Mine is £130. I could get it for £90 if I travelled further, but then would have petrol or train fares, and to be honest I'd rather have it as close to home as possible. It sounds like a whole load of money, I know, but when you've been saving for baby for as long as I have, it's not really the end of the world. I worked out the other day I have actually saved enough now to cover 3 maternity leaves! When I started TTC I was worried I'd not save enough for one. I didn't bargain with my body not behaving! :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

Wow, Nikki, you are way prepared! Good for you!

Glad to hear everyone is doing well! :hugs: Shelly, I am sure bubs is just fine. :D

My first scan is tomorrow!! :happydance: I can't wait!! FX we hear a HB!!!

And I am so so envious of you UK ladies with the snow!!! It is -5 degrees C here (yes negative!) but still no snow! I want snow!!!! :hissy:


----------



## NikiJJones

I've decided I want snow now. When we get it heavy they close the school down as lots of the pupils come from MILES away and just can't get here. I will do a dance to the snow fairy tonight I think. I could do with a couple of days no school!
Good luck with your scan TL!


----------



## geogem

I wish I was as prepared as you Niki - we started to save when we started ttc as we thought it might take a while!! 
But considering I have only been off the pill 9 weeks and I'll be 8 weeks pregnant on thursday, we didnt get to save too much!! 

Tigerlady, we have had snow twice in the last week but we dont get it very deep - just hoping we get some for xmas!! think it will make it an extra special time!!


----------



## Lyns

I asked in the other July thread, but thought i'd ask here too...

Is anyone feeling a lot less crampy now than they did or just me?

I suddenly realised I haven't felt any cramping feelings for a few days....dunno whether thats good or bad :shrug:


----------



## TigerLady

Mine have been almost non existent lately. I had a bunch in my 2WW and just after, but not for the last week or so. Had a few yesterday, but only a couple and not very strong. That has been it. I hope that is not bad!!


----------



## Lyns

TigerLady said:


> Mine have been almost non existent lately. I had a bunch in my 2WW and just after, but not for the last week or so. Had a few yesterday, but only a couple and not very strong. That has been it. I hope that is not bad!!

At least I'm no the only one!

Nice not to be groaning from cramps, but we do like the odd little sympton to re-assure us, don;t we!


----------



## TigerLady

Yes we do!! I have enough bloating for both of us... would you like some?? :boat:


----------



## Lyns

TigerLady said:


> Yes we do!! I have enough bloating for both of us... would you like some?? :boat:

Bloating? I am already contemplating maternity trousers!


----------



## TigerLady

Me, too!!! I started looking on eBay for some, but decided I'll wait until I hear the HB - hopefully tomorrow! :D At least you have this being number 2 for an excuse - what is mine??? Cub is TOO hungry for my own good!


----------



## JJF

My cramps have been gone for several weeks now, but I'd welcome them back if I could trade this morning sickness for them, hahaha. I think its a good sign they are gone cause I don't remember craps with my other pregnancies. I always had awful braxton hicks (which don't hurt just know they are there) starting I guess in the 20ish weeks, they are always interesting :)


----------



## TigerLady

My sis had HORRID braxten hicks with her first... they were painful for her. She felt like she was in the early stages of labor for her entire final 4 weeks. :shock: I hope that doesn't happen to any of us!! FX!!


----------



## JJF

I had them for about 4 months, mine were uncomfortable but not so much painful, sorry to hear her's were, no fun. It is so funny though when you get them and then at the end you think they are the "real ones" and then EVERYONE says, You will know when they are the real thing. That is SO SO SO true!!!!!!!!!!! Well, I should say, maybe not always if your labor starts real slow and builds, but I was very dialated with mine very early and 15 min after my water broke I couldn't stand or talk at home so thats when I KNEW, so everyone was right, hahaha. :)


----------



## Lyns

Grrr....I had 20 weeks of Braxton Hicks last time....and the last two weeks were actual contractions....they just stopped every time I got into the car to go to hospital! 

This has already been an easier pregnancy....I just hope I don't come to regret those words!


----------



## Sarah+

Hi Everyone, 
Bit of a scary morning here :( My cramping from yesterday was nearly gone when I got up this morning, so I felt better, but when I went to the bathroom, and wiped, pink blood. My heart stopped. I called my OB-GYN and he is in surgery all day but will see me at 5.30 (8hrs away). Am rather worried, and I know with these symptoms, it can go either way. Just to make it a bit harder, my DH in currently in the UK on business and we have houseguests arriving later today. It all happens at once. Fingers crossed for me.
Have a good day,
Sarah xx


----------



## TigerLady

Oh no, Sarah! I really hope you are okay. If the cramps aren't bad, that is a good sign. Was it just the once? And only a little pink? That would be a good sign, too! It's awful that hubs is away right now. :sad1: I'm sure bean is going to be okay, though. 

I can't make out where you live based on the time differences...? NZ? Australia? I'm confused. :confused:


----------



## Sarah+

I'm Aussie but live in Hong Kong. The cramps are very mild now, more of an ache. The blood was a decent amount, but just the once, when I wiped, and I'm just getting normal mucous now (sorry for the overshare). So nervous, as I know they'll do a scan and have answers for me, I just want them to be the answers I want.


----------



## Elliebank

I hope it goes ok Sarah :hugs:


----------



## shelleylu

Morning (or afternoon or evening?) everyone.

Just a quick one before I go out to college. Sarah - I hope everything is ok for you honey. I have my fingers crossed and Im thinking positive thoughts for you and your bean sweetie. You'll be fine Im sure :dust: Get on the phone to your OH and make him fly home now!!!!!

Lyns, I woke up Friday with no cramps either (part of the reason I went to EPU due to lack of symptoms) I havent had any since - which is weird but Im kind of thankfull!!! Pleased Im not on my own on that one :)

Hope everyone is ok, there's going to be a country wide blizzard overnight, so hope you're all prepared. Stay safe in it folks, but more importantly, enjoy!!!! x


----------



## geogem

Hi Girls, 

Still not doing any work!!!

I have no cramps either!! Think they stopped about 2 weeks ago, but not entirely sure as I didnt realise until I hadnt had them for a few days!!

Sarah, hope everything goes okay for you at the docs for you, sending you:hug:

still okay girls, trousers starting to get tight, but still feeling good!!


----------



## geogem

Oh And Bum Ache!! 
The Top Of My Bottom Aches Like Hell - Whats That All About!!


----------



## stressederic

Can't bear my jeans done up must look like right slob round house my bellys not bigger but they feel yuk!!!!!!

I posted on 1st tri aswell feelin paranoid this morning not as sick, how much you all being sick?????

Thanks from a nutty paranoid fruit cake


----------



## Sarah+

Thanks for the positive thoughts everyone :)

All is fine! Ahhh, relief. He said I was right to come in (cramping and light bleeding), but didn't seem particularly concerned. Did a scan an the baby's heartbeat was strong and size exactly right. He said he could tell I was stressed as apparently my blood pressure was really high! Much better after :) 

Wish I'd asked for more info re cramps, as I'm still getting mild ones, but lots of you girls seem to be too, so must be normal. My bleeding has nearly stopped, so all good. 

Bye xx


----------



## geogem

Glad to hear all is okay Sarah!

heartbeat at this time means your 95% safe!!

hugs 
Gem


----------



## Sarah+

Hey, ShelleyLu, Can you pls change my due date to the 20th July and next appointment to 19th Dec. Thanks :)


----------



## Elliebank

Glad everything was ok Sarah!! :hug:


----------



## Lanyloo

Hi everyone,

Everytime I come back for a visit there pages and pages to read through, can't keep up!

I've been for my follow up scan this morning and bubs was there larger than life with a healthy heartbeat....yay!! Were elated!

Shelly can I change my scan date now to 18th Dec please.

I havent had as many cramps lately as I did in the early weeks.

Ssarah, I also had a bleed, two infact with cramps and all is ok, so try not to worry, the cramps are probably normal. Fantastic news all was well on the scan.


----------



## NikiJJones

Sarah: so glad all is OK now. I was worried reading the posts just now, but relieved that all is fine.
Stressederic: posted in your thread about MS. I am feeling a bit like you everytime my symptoms dip. I think it is only natural after a MC. 
Lyns: I've not really had any cramping for about 2 weeks now either. Hadn't really noticed that until I thought about it.
Today I'm feeling a bit glum. Don't really know what's wrong with me to be honest. I woke in a panic at 3am, convinced something had gone wrong with baby. My bbs are having a not sore day today. Also: I have no nausea. I did throw my breakfast back up, but didn't actually feel sick: just somehow put my head over the loo and back it came. Also threw up a load of bile just before lunch. It is odd though, as I don't actually feel sick like I've done in the past few weeks: I just am sick. Does that make any sense at all to anyone?


----------



## Sarah+

NikiJJones said:


> Sarah: so glad all is OK now. I was worried reading the posts just now, but relieved that all is fine.
> Stressederic: posted in your thread about MS. I am feeling a bit like you everytime my symptoms dip. I think it is only natural after a MC.
> Lyns: I've not really had any cramping for about 2 weeks now either. Hadn't really noticed that until I thought about it.
> Today I'm feeling a bit glum. Don't really know what's wrong with me to be honest. I woke in a panic at 3am, convinced something had gone wrong with baby. My bbs are having a not sore day today. Also: I have no nausea. I did throw my breakfast back up, but didn't actually feel sick: just somehow put my head over the loo and back it came. Also threw up a load of bile just before lunch. It is odd though, as I don't actually feel sick like I've done in the past few weeks: I just am sick. Does that make any sense at all to anyone?


Thanks Niki :) I was pretty worried too. But it's probably a good lesson for us all not to assume the worst. Feel so relieved. 

I can identify with the sickness you mention. My constant mild nausea, which never actually ended in me being sick, is being replaced with a lack of nausea, but occasional all-of-a-sudden feeling that I'm about to be sick that minute, which sends me running. I could be to do with the fact the the hormones start to level-off around 8-9 weeks, I think?

Bye xx


----------



## maybethistime

hey all, hope everyone is doing ok, Not been on line for a while as bloody uni work, got my scan on monday ahhh, doing my head in i think Iv gone mad because I moan when I dont feel sick and moan when I do, boobies started hurting on and off and I thought It all stoped around 8 weeks, Its getting worse haha, never mind I dont have it all the time so I cant complain. 

Sarah glad everything went well with ur scan, spoke to me mum yesterday and she was telling me I wont stop worrying till the little ones in me arms, flamming typical, theres is no respite haha xx


----------



## TigerLady

:yipee: Sarah!!!
Hooray for a good strong heartbeat and growing beanie!!!! :cloud9:

I'm feeling a little off today, too. Not full blown sick, but just not good. My scan is in 5 hours!! :happydance:


----------



## geogem

good luck tiger lady!! - hope all goes well!!


----------



## NikiJJones

Sarah: glad you've noticed it too with the nausea/ sick thing. I thought I was going mad! So glad you are OK.
Maybethistimine: sorry to hear you've been so busy. My close friend said the same thing to me today, that she didn't stop worrying until her daughter was safely in her arms. She did say it gets much easier in 2nd tri, but said she would still have moments of panic right up to the day before her C section. I think for born worriers (like me!!!) this must be the hardest part of a woman's life!


----------



## NikiJJones

TL: Can't wait to hear about your scan!!!


----------



## honey08

:wohoo: sarah congrats on ur scan ! ! fantastic !! 

nikki, i know wot u mean,, sorta sick of feeling like shite !? even tho ive had no sickness,theres times when ive felt so sick ive thought omg,let me be sick to feel better !! but then ive had to sit it out, and as for the cramping aswell,i was convinced mine just werent "normal" (well at least i hope it was!) wel thats calmed down so much now uknow, now n again i av the odd few mintues cramps,but that be it, boobs still feel 10st each :lol: just so tired,feel like crap,and my head as been boomin 2day :(
TL good luck with scan hun ,as ive already said SURE all will be well :) let us know

hope everyone eles is ok??


----------



## TigerLady

I've started spotting again (3rd time). This one is WAY more than the others. It is brownish to pinkish and some reddish. And that awful feeling is back in my pelvic area. It feels SO much like AF! It has got me terrified again. I just don't like it. I think something is wrong. :cry: I am so glad I have that appt in 3.5 hours. It can't come quickly enough!!

What am I going to do if something is wrong???


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Good day for most of us then - Tigerlady - Good luck with your scan, but you'll be fine Im sure. 
Sarah - so pleased all went well for you honey xx

Hi to everyone else!!

I am in agreement with most of you girls. I worry about this lo from the minute I get up, to the minute I go to bed. I hate it some days. I tried to explain to oh that although he is very good and understanding, he will never know what it feels like to never be able to shut off from this feeling. Thats one fo the reasons I love you girls so much - you're the only folk who understand my mental head!! - also had a bit of a run in with my so called best mate. We havent spoken properly for weeks (ever since she told me I had to go away on her hen wknd 2 weeks after my due date) - like I am going to do that?! I tried to explain its not as easy as up and leaving a 2 week old baby - esp with my oh who has never had kids, and after all the stress, if I get that far, I wont want to let it out of my sight anyway.She has no kids, and didnt get it. As I said, we havent spoken since :(

Sorry, didnt realise I'd turnm my post into a rant!!

I should feel happy, I just spent this afternoon decorating my house for Christmas, but have a nagging horrid feeling I cant move. I hate hormones sometimes!!!!

Oh my god, Im off again - better go before I start moaning about something else!!

xxxxxxxx

ps, Just incase you didnt see, kksarah lost her bean yesterday. She has posted, and you may have seen in first tri, but I just wanted to send my love on here.

Thinking of you and your other half Sarah xxxx


----------



## Elliebank

Kksarah, I'm so sorry. Thinking of you xxxx :hugs:

TL, I'm sure you'll be ok. Try not to worry xxxxxx


----------



## shelleylu

Tigerlady - you are going to be fine honey!!! Keeping everything crossed for you. Let us know as soon as you get back!!!

xxxx


----------



## TigerLady

I will. I hope you are right! Please, please be right!!!!


----------



## loopylew

hope everything is ok hun x


----------



## NikiJJones

TL: really hope you are OK.
:hug:


----------



## TigerLady

So, it turns out Cub is doing just fine! :happydance:

We saw the baby and the heartbeat! :yipee: It was so incredibly amazing. Doc moved me to 6+1 today and my EDD is now 28 July (can you update the first page? Thanks!). My next scan is Jan 6th.

Some info the OB gave me in case anyone is interested:

Said that my spotting (and a great deal of 1st Tri spotting, esp for sensitive ladies), was likely caused by sex. I am on a strict no vaginal intercourse diet until 13-14 weeks! :shock: Hopefully that should clear it up.

He put me on 1 per day flouride tablets because we don't have flouride in the water here. I had not heard of that before.

He put me on 300mg of Fish Oil per day to help Cub's brain develop. I wasn't expecting that either. 

I'll post scan pics - the little white line is the Cub, the blob above it is the yolk sac. In the second pic the cross hairs mark head and rump. 

When we saw the heartbeat, OH got SO excited! :happydance: I welled up with tears. I'm so happy Cub is okay! I just hope he stays that way!!! FX!!


----------



## loopylew

fantastic hun xx, im so glad everything went well x


----------



## geogem

Excellent TL - Glad Everything Went Well!!
Scan Piccies Are Good, 
Congrats


----------



## NikiJJones

Glad all is OK Tigerlady. So pleased for you.
:hug:


----------



## shelleylu

Woo hoo!

Congratulations Tigerlady - knew you'd be fine. Just need to keep your OH off your bones for a few weeks!! lol (you'll get used to it, Im on month 2 of no sex and you'd be suprised at all the other things that keep you busy instead...knitting...painting.. crosswords....lmao)

Hope everyone else is doing well?

Niki - Are you looking forward to your scan tomorrow? What time is it???

I dont think I can hold out another 10 days for mine - I think I could scream sometimes!!!!!

Inother news very disappinted with the lack of white stuff!! What happened to the snow everyone??!!! Lets hope they're saving it up for Christmas!!
xxxx


----------



## geogem

I hope we are saving it up for xmas!! I would love a white xmas, wait til you've opened all of your pressies and got dressed then go out and play!! 

Oh stop your getting me all excited!!

Well my first official midwife appointment tomorrow! - looking forward to that!!

I cant wait to get my scan date!! Its all getting exciting now as that 12 week barrier gets closer!!


----------



## nervouspains

Hey Everyone, i got me scan tonight, so fingers crossed for me!!
XXXXXXX


----------



## Lyns

Oh my goodness...I just rang the hospital as I'd heard nothing about my scan dates, and my midwife suggested I give them a poke. There had been some muck-up in the system and my notes hadn't been put on....so they've offered me a concellation on Monday....this next Monday 8th at 3.20. I'm so excited....I'm going to meet my baby! :happydance:


----------



## geogem

good luck nervouspains!! 

Hope all goes well for you at your scan!!


----------



## geogem

Excellent news Lyns!! Bet you cant wait!

Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Geogem, and good luck to Lyns too! :) xxxx


----------



## NikiJJones

That's great news Lyns about the scan date.
Good luck nervouspains.

Shelley: my scan is 11.45 tomorrow. Getting my knickers in a twist about it already. So scared there won't be a heartbeat anymore. Was sick after breakfast again today, but other than that I just haven't felt PG anymore these past few days. It's a bit scary.


----------



## SJK

Sarah+ said:


> NikiJJones said:
> 
> 
> Sarah: so glad all is OK now. I was worried reading the posts just now, but relieved that all is fine.
> Stressederic: posted in your thread about MS. I am feeling a bit like you everytime my symptoms dip. I think it is only natural after a MC.
> Lyns: I've not really had any cramping for about 2 weeks now either. Hadn't really noticed that until I thought about it.
> Today I'm feeling a bit glum. Don't really know what's wrong with me to be honest. I woke in a panic at 3am, convinced something had gone wrong with baby. My bbs are having a not sore day today. Also: I have no nausea. I did throw my breakfast back up, but didn't actually feel sick: just somehow put my head over the loo and back it came. Also threw up a load of bile just before lunch. It is odd though, as I don't actually feel sick like I've done in the past few weeks: I just am sick. Does that make any sense at all to anyone?
> 
> 
> Thanks Niki :) I was pretty worried too. But it's probably a good lesson for us all not to assume the worst. Feel so relieved.
> 
> I can identify with the sickness you mention. My constant mild nausea, which never actually ended in me being sick, is being replaced with a lack of nausea, but occasional all-of-a-sudden feeling that I'm about to be sick that minute, which sends me running. I could be to do with the fact the the hormones start to level-off around 8-9 weeks, I think?
> 
> Bye xxClick to expand...

glad all ok :hugs: xx


----------



## SJK

TigerLady said:


> So, it turns out Cub is doing just fine! :happydance:
> 
> We saw the baby and the heartbeat! :yipee: It was so incredibly amazing. Doc moved me to 6+1 today and my EDD is now 28 July (can you update the first page? Thanks!). My next scan is Jan 6th.
> 
> Some info the OB gave me in case anyone is interested:
> 
> Said that my spotting (and a great deal of 1st Tri spotting, esp for sensitive ladies), was likely caused by sex. I am on a strict no vaginal intercourse diet until 13-14 weeks! :shock: Hopefully that should clear it up.
> 
> He put me on 1 per day flouride tablets because we don't have flouride in the water here. I had not heard of that before.
> 
> He put me on 300mg of Fish Oil per day to help Cub's brain develop. I wasn't expecting that either.
> 
> I'll post scan pics - the little white line is the Cub, the blob above it is the yolk sac. In the second pic the cross hairs mark head and rump.
> 
> When we saw the heartbeat, OH got SO excited! :happydance: I welled up with tears. I'm so happy Cub is okay! I just hope he stays that way!!! FX!!

great news, lovely pics xx :cloud9:


----------



## SJK

good luck for the scans nervouspains and nikki, Im sure you will be fine xx

and great news lyns about your scan :happydance: xx

I went to mw appoint yday, took bloods and details, they were going to leave the scan until an appointment came through but I begged them to ring and get me one as Im getting anxious, so they did and ny scan is on the 22nd at 09.45hrs :happydance::cloud9: xx


----------



## SJK

kksarah, I am so so sorry, look after yourself and if you ever need to talk to us, we will always be here for you :cry: :hug::hugs: xxx


----------



## TigerLady

Yay for so many more upcoming scans!

Nikki, I am super sure you and your sweet beanie are fine. I can't wait to hear all the good news tomorrow!


----------



## Elliebank

:hissy: I want a scan!! :hissy: ha ha, good luck to all of you that have up & coming scans, can't wait to see all the pics!!

Niki don't worry - it'll be fine


----------



## geogem

me too!!! 

I cant wait to see lo again!! 

Think hubby is starting to get excited and stop worrying now which is giving me a little more confidence!! 

How is everyone feeling today - still feeling sick or starting to get better? I still have nothing apart from being fat and incredibly tired, yet still dont feel pregnant!!

hope your all doing good girls 

ttfn!!


----------



## TigerLady

FAT - totally FAT. 

I have gotten out my biggest FAT pants now. And they fit. :hissy: 6 months ago I was SWIMMING in them and put them in a box in the garage to get rid of. They wouldn't stay up! Now they fit!!! :hissy:

I'm gonna be so huge.


----------



## shelleylu

TigerLady said:


> FAT - totally FAT.
> 
> I have gotten out my biggest FAT pants now. And they fit. :hissy: 6 months ago I was SWIMMING in them and put them in a box in the garage to get rid of. They wouldn't stay up! Now they fit!!! :hissy:
> 
> I'm gonna be so huge.

lol, I am fat too. Have the worlds bggest belly today?! Mind you, have drnk more than ever the last day or two, so hoping its just bloating. I look 9 months gone!

Niki - If I dont get chance before, just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow. You will be fine, and totally enjoy the whole thing. Let us see the pics after if you have them!!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samzi

im new and due on the 29th july :D


----------



## TigerLady

You found us! Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## samzi

hehe i sure did :D


----------



## Sarah+

Morning/Evening All,

I'm so sorry KKSarah. I hope you're doing as well as can be expected. Will be thinking of you :hug:

Good luck Niki, Geogem and Nervouspains. I'm sure your scans will go great :) And so glad Lyns and SJK that you got yours booked in. It's nice to have a date to look forwards to. Congrats TigerLady! I just love hearing the hearbeat. It's so surreal. Welcome Samzi! Our group might hit the 50 mark yet!

You're so on the mark ShelleyLu. I really throught that once I was preg, that was the good bit. But now we all have these new 'waiting periods', or dates to achieve, before we stop worrying... at which point, of course, we won't. DH keeps telling me to relax, take it easy.... as it's not healthy to worry. I know he's just tyring to be helpful, but as you said, the boys can't really comprehend our feelings, as the beans are in our tums, not theirs. 

How's everyone feeling today? My main thing is tiredness. I could sleep 16hrs a day if I had the chance. Very bloated too. My bleeding has completely gone, and the cramping too. A weird thing - (which I only know as I have to vaginally insert my progesterone cap each night), is that my cervix, and the whole general area, is getting kinda mushy! (sorry). Anyone else noticed this kind of change? Since I had the bleed, think we'll be giving sex a miss til the end of 1st tri too. 

Have a great day!


----------



## soliloquise

welcome newbies and congrats. good luck all awaiting scans and congrats all who have had them :)
i am not doing too good so wont stay long but just wanted to check in

sam x


----------



## TigerLady

Aww, sorry to hear you are unwell, soliloquise. :hugs: Hope you feel better soon. 

Good to hear things are better, Sarah. I don't think I have a mushy feeling but I haven't been messing too much down there, especially since I was spotting. I am still sorta spotting - but not really. There is the tiniest bit of discharge, mostly when I wipe and it is really thin and light brown, almost tan. Totally weird. I hope it goes away soon. Other than that, just FAT FAT FAT FAT, SUPER tired and feeling "run down" in general. Not sick, but not well. TBH, it kinda sucks. Not that I'm complaining! It's just too bad pregnancy can't be all joy, roses, and feeling wonderful! lol!


----------



## loopylew

Sarah+ said:


> Morning/Evening All,
> 
> I'm so sorry KKSarah. I hope you're doing as well as can be expected. Will be thinking of you :hug:
> 
> Good luck Niki, Geogem and Nervouspains. I'm sure your scans will go great :) And so glad Lyns and SJK that you got yours booked in. It's nice to have a date to look forwards to. Congrats TigerLady! I just love hearing the hearbeat. It's so surreal. Welcome Samzi! Our group might hit the 50 mark yet!
> 
> You're so on the mark ShelleyLu. I really throught that once I was preg, that was the good bit. But now we all have these new 'waiting periods', or dates to achieve, before we stop worrying... at which point, of course, we won't. DH keeps telling me to relax, take it easy.... as it's not healthy to worry. I know he's just tyring to be helpful, but as you said, the boys can't really comprehend our feelings, as the beans are in our tums, not theirs.
> 
> How's everyone feeling today? My main thing is tiredness. I could sleep 16hrs a day if I had the chance. Very bloated too. My bleeding has completely gone, and the cramping too. A weird thing - (which I only know as I have to vaginally insert my progesterone cap each night), is that my cervix, and the whole general area, is getting kinda mushy! (sorry). Anyone else noticed this kind of change? Since I had the bleed, think we'll be giving sex a miss til the end of 1st tri too.
> 
> Have a great day!

Im the same "waiting" for next scan which is 2 weeks off with DH telling me not tio worry, its not helped that my symptms have subsided which i think is normal for about this time but i won't stop feeling paranoid til i see bubs is ok at the scan.


----------



## Elliebank

Sarah+ said:


> How's everyone feeling today? My main thing is tiredness. I could sleep 16hrs a day if I had the chance. Very bloated too. My bleeding has completely gone, and the cramping too. A weird thing - (which I only know as I have to vaginally insert my progesterone cap each night), is that my cervix, and the whole general area, is getting kinda mushy! (sorry). Anyone else noticed this kind of change? Since I had the bleed, think we'll be giving sex a miss til the end of 1st tri too.
> 
> Have a great day!

I checked my cervix last week when I had bleeding, and yes I was all 'mushy'. It was weird!!!

Welcome Samzi!!!, and Sam, sorry yr not feeling too good :hugs:


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Pleased everything is going ok for you noe Sarah - must be a big relief. I know what you mean about bloating too girls, I am a fat fat fat mess too :( My tum has decided to grow huge!! OH leeps going on about the baby in there, but its only he size of a bean - so I know its just water/gas/Cadburys Wispas.... ;)

Welcome samzi - I will add you to the front page. Remeber to let us know any dates that come up for you xxx

Niki - Hope to see you on here soon with some great news :)

Sam - sorry to hear you're feeling crappy. Is it the pregnancy or your other health problems? Hope you're OK. Remember Im here if you wanna moan about stuff 

As for having a mushy cervix - well thats a new one on me!! haha. I have never checked my CP, so I wouldnt know the differnce TBH. I feel like Im missing out now! I want mushy peas too!!!! haha..

Im off to raid kitchen cupboard....

xxxxxxxx

Bring on the 50!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## angelofinnose

shelleylu said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I know there is a July buddies thread (hello ) but its only till 15th of July, and I will be due on the 16th!!
> 
> So, I thought I'd start a new one as I have seen a couple of BFP's in the last day or so..
> 
> Come and join me and share the anxiety/laughter/obsessing/tears/tantrums and joys of baby growing!!
> 
> All the best of luck to everyone who's still TTC, and all new :bfp: badge holders!!
> 
> xxxx:cloud9:xxxx
> 
> 41 of us!!
> 
> 
> USER.................BFP..........................EDD.......................IMPORTANT DATES...................
> 
> Flutterbylge.......BFP 18th Oct..............Edd - 1st July 2009
> Godivalocks.......BFP...........................Edd - 6th July 2009
> Maybethistime...BFP 1st Nov................Edd - 6th July 2009...Scan 8th December
> Missy85............BFP 29th Oct..............Edd - 6th July 2009...Scan 19th December
> Jazzy...............BFP...........................Edd -6th July 2009
> Lyns................BFP...........................Edd - 9th July 2009...Scan 8th Dec
> Babyblues2.......BFP 4thNov @16Dpo.....Edd - 9th July 2009
> Cerilou.............BFP 27th Oct..............Edd -10th July 2009
> Loopylew..........BFP...........................Edd - 10th July 2009 M/W 26th November
> Stressederic.....BFP 31st Oct...............Edd -11th July 2009
> Lanyloo............BFP 2nd Nov...............Edd - 10th July 2009...Next scan 18th Dec
> Soliloquise........BFP...........................Edd - 10th July 2009
> Tabbybartley....BFP...........................Edd - 10th July 2009
> SJK.................BFP 31st Oct...............Edd -13th July 2009...M/W - 3rd Dec
> Wishingonastar..BFP 28th Oct @9DPO...Edd -13th July 2009...M/W - 2nd Dec
> Orange-sox.......BFP 8th Nov...............Edd - 14th July 2009
> Nikijones...........BFP 5th Nov @14DPO...Edd -15th July 2009...M/W 21st Dec. Nuchal scan 31st Dec
> Saxogirl............BFP 5th Nov @13DPO...Edd -15th July 2009...M/W - 13th November
> Nattyplus2........BFP 5th Nov...............Edd - 15th July 2009
> Honey08...........BFP 6th Nov...............Edd - 15th July 2009...M/W 18Th Dec
> Shelley.............BFP 3rd Nov @11DPO...Edd -16th July 2009...M/W1st Dec..next scan 15th Dec
> Geogem............BFP...........................Edd - 16th July 2009...M/W 5th Dec
> Bekkiboo...........BFP...........................Edd - 17th July 2009
> Aquarius24........BFP 5th Nov...............Edd - 17th July 2009
> Canda..............BFP 4th Nov...............Edd - 17th July 2009...Scan - 24th November
> Sarah+.............BFP 7th Nov @11DPO...Edd - 20th July 2009...next app 19th Dec
> KKSarah...........BFP 7th Nov................Edd - 19th July 2009
> Trish1200.........BFP11th Nov...............Edd - 20th July 2009
> Sakura.............BFP 9th Nov...............Edd - 20th July 2009
> Merechick.........BFP 7th Nov...............Edd - 20th July 2009
> Aurora..............BFP 7th Nov...............Edd - 23rd July 2009
> Babybooties.......BFP..........................Edd - 24th July 2009
> Lola.................BFP 9th Nov...............Edd - 26th July 2009...M/W Soon!!
> Natalie7............BFP 16th Nov.............Edd - 26th July 2009...M/W 26th Nov
> Dizzynic............BFP 13th NOv.............Edd - 26th July 2009
> Elliebank...........BFP 15th [email protected] 9dpo....Edd - 27th July 2009...M/W 15th Dec
> Tigerlady..........BFP 20th Nov @18dpo..Edd - 28th July 2009...Scan 6th Jan
> Adzuki..............BFP...........................Edd - 28th July 2009
> Becstar............BFP...........................Edd - 28th July
> Chelle81...........BP 18th Nov................Edd - TBC
> Shazzy.............BFP...........................Edd - 30th JUly 2009



I'm due on 14th July 2009 :baby::hug:xxxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Yay for baby!!!! Well my LO is well and truely fighting fit today. It made sure that the MS came back with serious avengeance today! Have lost count how many times I've vomited today! Had to stop the car and throw up in the forest on the way to school, threw up while feeding the ducks this afternoon in the abbey gardens, threw up at the private clinic!!!
So the scan was just great! The clinic was absolutely LOVELY! (beats an NHS establishment!) Saw beanie really clearly: little heart beating away nice and fast (I thought it reminded me of how my hamster's hearts used to feel) and we could see beanie's head and arm and leg buds clearly. Was so, so exciting!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
Still not worked out how to get the photos on here. Will put my mind to it this weekend. 
Anyway: the clinic was so great, and it feels so, so reassuring that baby is doing OK, so I think I'm going to have another couple of reassurance scans over the next few weeks.
Feel a bit :sick:y again now, so going to have a cuddle up with my kitties.


----------



## SJK

so glad all went well nikki :happydance::cloud9:

welcome samzi and angeloffinnose :happydance::happydance: the more the merrier :happydance:

shelleylu, wispas, :rofl:, I am feeling the same, I am into my bigger trousers already and even they wont button :dohh:, so Im using an elastic band :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: xxx

hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## geogem

Hey Girls, 
Nikki-glad All Went Well With The Scan!! Knew You'r Bean Would Be Fine!!

Welcome To All Newbies!! Gosh I Hope You Dont Have To Read All Our Pages From The Beginning!! - We Dont Shut Up!!

Well Girlies - Went For My Booking In Appointment Today With M/w - She Took Bloods And Family History And Stuff And I Have My Scan Booked For 29/12/08 - If You Could Put That On The Front Page Please Shelley!!

I Am Still Feeling Good And I Am Pretty Resigned To The Fact That I Missed The Morning Sickness Q!!

But I Also Have Got On The Fatty Wagon! Belly Begginning To Scream Let Me Out At My Work Trousers!! My 8 Yr Old Son Has Taken To Calling Me Tubby Mummy!!
Thanks Mate - Love You 2


----------



## honey08

:dance: nikki so plsed for u hun !!! :wohoo:

well guess wot ... i2 had a scan 2day:mrgreen: cant belive everythings fine!! my little babys HB is lovley !!! wrote more in first tri...n guna post in me journel...but heres some pics for u x:cloud9::cloud9::cloud:


8wk1day.....babys head is at the bottom !! so so plsed,cant belive it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

scan,,8wk1day...5dec
https://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dcrbf9rv_0g6hmzbd6&invite=gpdkpzg

8wk1day
https://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dcrbf9rv_4k4bthnd4&invite=fpn8c7t

scan...8wk1day 5dec
https://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dcrbf9rv_2gzf6wj6h&invite=c2fkhgt

oohhh and can u put me at EDD 16,7 ,9 they put me bk by a day, but this is garys bday !!!!!!!


----------



## TigerLady

Niki - YAY!!! :yippe: You are having a hamster, huh? ;) I love it! :happydance: I can't wait to see Cub's arms and legs!!

I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one in my fatest fat pant and still feeling like I might pop out of them. :growlmad: I was talking to a friend yesterday who is six months and she said that she went thru the same thing. Gained 8 pounds in a month. Then it all magically disappeared one day early in second Tri. Now she has only gained 2 pounds overall. It was all water weight. I hope that is the case for me!! I would love to see all this mushy flab just shrink back to what it is supposed to be in a couple of months. Then I could get a real proper bump! :happydance:


----------



## TigerLady

awww, honey!!! Your little bean is so lovely!!! You must be so over the moon! :happydance:


----------



## elley_baby248

Can i join? lol 

Got my BFP 22nd of November and am due (according to my midwife) 30th july 2009! 

Just waiting for scan dates etc now


----------



## TigerLady

welcome elley_baby! :D


----------



## geogem

nice one honey - congrats!!

those pics are great!! 

welcome elley_baby!!


----------



## tabbybartley

hey all
got my scan last week and finally got the pic on my computer! here a link!

https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l120/TabithaBartley/100_2824.jpg

https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l120/TabithaBartley/100_2818.jpg

Im doing good but finding since going into the 9th week now im a little nervous. Not enough to stress myself but I just am hoping all continues to go well. I wish you could go to an ultrasound every week cause I would! I used to work at a vet clinic and wish I still did now cause we use to ultrasound the pregnant girls! It was fun, print up some photos but of course it would say pet hospital on the top :rofl: 
I have the next scan booked Dec 22. Ill just have to be patient!
Its going to be a loooong winter for me haha.


----------



## NikiJJones

Wow!!! Imagine that: working at a vets and getting free scans!!!!! I always wanted to work with animals anyway, but that would be a double bonus!
I'm paying through the flippin' nose for my extra US scans, but it is worth it to see beanie.


----------



## tabbybartley

we get free health care here so you have to go through a doctor to get one. they are pretty booked up too so it takes a few weeks to get in. i shouldnt complain cause i do get to go again within a month of the last.. ;)

ya working with animals was good for a few years (especially kittens!!!!) but i couldnt handle the stress of it anymore, especially all the bad stuff you have to see.


----------



## NikiJJones

I would get really cross and sad every time I saw a mistreated animal. I can see how it gets too much. Also DH and I would end up adopting EVERY stray kitten or cat that ever came near! We have a house full already. We'd be knee deep in the little fur-balls if either of us worked with animals.


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls

Wow what a busy day on this thread!!! So pleased your scans went well Niki and Honey!!

Welcome to the new girls too, I will add you to our front list now - not long to the 50 - think we'll make it????

Well, as ever, another week another drama......

(I posted this in first tri, so you may have seen, but now I have the followup..)

I went to the loo earlier after days and days of being constipated - ahhhhh the relief. But, when I wiped I noticed a blob of stuff. Looked a bit like yellow/green phlegm (sorry if its too gross for you..) It wasnt blood stained or massive, but after all the problems, I was obviously worried about it. I called the EPU at the hospital Ive been going to for my treatment (not where Im having bean) and they said I need to spek to my GP. I called and called but no answer. I thought blow it, just call the hospital where Im booked in to have my dating scan and deliver bean etc.. I spoke to a nurse there who said dont worry about it. I have a scan booked with them in 2 weeks, so I should wait for it.

Now, here's me thinking ive lost my plug, and also considering my m/c at 9 weeks before you would have thought they would have cared a bit???!! But no. 

So I managed to get in touch with GP who told me to come down straight away. The results from my urine sample had come back clear, but there was stilll blood present, and that wasnt normal. 

I went back with another sample (getting good at weeing in pots now) and he tested it. Turns out I do have infection present, but it must be coming from my lady bits, not my bladder.

So I have to take antibiotics for a week now. 

OMG - Is this turning into some kind of joke???!!! The thing that greaves me, is I spoke to 2 differnet m/w's today, and both of them told me to sit at home and take paracetamol. I would not have known about infection had I not pursued it. 

Anyway, thats enough ranting. I feel absolutely disgusting, and Im going to lie down and feel sorry for myself...

Hope everyone else is OK!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TigerLady

Shelly, your little bean is blessed to have someone who is such a great advocate for him/her!


----------



## tabbybartley

oh ya, i came home with quite a few but to find homes for. they still had to put strays down and that was hard :( but i enjoyed the job for the time i had it, never would go back. now i bake haha :happydance:


----------



## honey08

shelleylu 
im so sry u seem to be going thro so much shit :hugs: and i sry that the 2 MW didnt seem to feel important enough for them to see u, how awful it truley is, way i see it is,when one MW told u sommat u shud feel confident that she says the only option,u shudnt after phone doc etc :( and i feel same uknow, if im worried bout somat i will go on n on till i feel satisfied everything has been done to make sure me and bean are fine uknow,but this is there jobs !! 
thank u for the well wished with my scan :cloud9: if u aint already can u change my due date to 16july....same as urs ! :dance:
nikki so plsed all went good for u xx id wud be same aswell if i wrked with animals,,,,wud av every stray cat n dog !!!!! 

tabbybartley 
lovely scan pics hun ! i wud go every wk aswell for scans if i cud ! 

:hi:elley_baby248
congrats on :bfp: and welcome to july mummys :dance:


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Wow what a busy day on this thread!!! So pleased your scans went well Niki and Honey!!
> 
> Welcome to the new girls too, I will add you to our front list now - not long to the 50 - think we'll make it????
> 
> Well, as ever, another week another drama......
> 
> (I posted this in first tri, so you may have seen, but now I have the followup..)
> 
> I went to the loo earlier after days and days of being constipated - ahhhhh the relief. But, when I wiped I noticed a blob of stuff. Looked a bit like yellow/green phlegm (sorry if its too gross for you..) It wasnt blood stained or massive, but after all the problems, I was obviously worried about it. I called the EPU at the hospital Ive been going to for my treatment (not where Im having bean) and they said I need to spek to my GP. I called and called but no answer. I thought blow it, just call the hospital where Im booked in to have my dating scan and deliver bean etc.. I spoke to a nurse there who said dont worry about it. I have a scan booked with them in 2 weeks, so I should wait for it.
> 
> Now, here's me thinking ive lost my plug, and also considering my m/c at 9 weeks before you would have thought they would have cared a bit???!! But no.
> 
> So I managed to get in touch with GP who told me to come down straight away. The results from my urine sample had come back clear, but there was stilll blood present, and that wasnt normal.
> 
> I went back with another sample (getting good at weeing in pots now) and he tested it. Turns out I do have infection present, but it must be coming from my lady bits, not my bladder.
> 
> So I have to take antibiotics for a week now.
> 
> OMG - Is this turning into some kind of joke???!!! The thing that greaves me, is I spoke to 2 differnet m/w's today, and both of them told me to sit at home and take paracetamol. I would not have known about infection had I not pursued it.
> 
> Anyway, thats enough ranting. I feel absolutely disgusting, and Im going to lie down and feel sorry for myself...
> 
> Hope everyone else is OK!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

sorry shelly you are arent getting an easy time, thats awful about the mw's still at least you got it sorted now, I noticed somethng like that the other day, wasnt very big, just like a yellow cm, is that normal or should I go to gp ? :dohh: xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I'm so tired, seems the tiredness kicks in by 6pm :(


----------



## NikiJJones

Oh Shelley: it seems to go from bad to worse for you. I can't believe how crap the midwives are being too!! Thank goodness for your doc!
I reckon your beanie is a real fighter though, through all this. I know waiting for that scan must feel like hell for you though.
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kookie

hi im due the 28th july


----------



## TigerLady

:wave: Hi, Kookie!!!


----------



## Sarah+

Oh, we are so going to hit 50!

Oh, Shelley. This just proves that when you feel something isn't right, you need to keep telling people til someone listens. Well done :hugs: I'm sure the antibiotics will clear everything up, and hopefully you can have a peaceful 7 months from now on.

Loved the scan photos Honey and Tabby. Can't wait to see yours Niki. So glad it went so well. 

I went out for dinner last night and had quite a time buttoning my pants. The concerning part was that they aren't just tighter around my belly! Thighs, butt.... my m/s is more constant again and I only feel better when I eat! And I don't actually vomit. It's a vicious cycle. I've got to start choosing better foods or I'll be a whale in a few months time!

My DH comes home today, so really looking forwards to seeing him, esp after the scare, as he felt so bad being away. 

Have a great day and a great weekend :)

P.S. Glad I'm not the only 'mushy' one! (From what I read, it's normal)


----------



## SJK

Hi and welcome kookie :happydance: xx

Hows everyone else doing today :happydance:xx


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls!

Well today I feel rubbish!! Really feel ill, but the GP said the infection might make me feel crappy. Head is banging, and sooo sick. I stayed in bed till 2pm!!! I just managed to eat some tomatoes on toast after not eating again last night. I am in the same boat as you Sarah - I only feel better if I eat something, but I usually end up eating rubbish if I can stomach anything, and Im never able to eat after around 4-5 pm for some reason. Seems my morning sickness is well and truely evening sickness - Tigerlady - give me my bean back!! lol

Thanks for all the well wishes girls. You're right, sometimes you really need someone to listen to you, not blow you off. I have had it since the other day when that first MW told me to go and have a brew - So thats 3 different health care proffessionals that have dismissed me, and now I am pooly with it. SJK - hun, if you think its not right, go and see your GP. I had more of it today. I wont go into details, but it wasnt nice. From what I gather, anything that isnt cloudy/milky/clear isnt right - yellow or green stuff is usually a sign of infection. If its gone and you have no more worrys, I shouldnt be too concerned, bu I think you know when something isnt quite right down there....

Welcome to our mad house Kookie - You're our 43rd mummy to be!!! 

Hope I've got everyones dates ok at the front page. Let me know if not and I'll change it for you asap. I have so much info on little bits of paper on my PC desk, and my OH keeps moving them!!!!

Hope everyone is feeling OK today, and getting things ready for Christmas - not long now ladies!!!

xxx


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl:

I want my bean back, too!!! I feel totally fine when I get up in the morning for about 3 hours. Then I start slowly feeling crap until about 5 or 6 when it really kicks in bad! I'm worthless by about 8 pm. Ugg.

So, I am okay for the moment, but I expect to start feeling crap within about an hour. :dohh:


----------



## NikiJJones

Mine seems to be the opposite. It is real classic morning sickness now. I wake feeling like s**t and have to hurl my guts up, and then it is bad till lunchtime, and less so in the afternoon and I feel OK usually by the evening. Then it starts being nasty again in the early hours in bed. I had a bucket by the bed last night, and, boy, did I need it first thing this morning!!!!
Shelley and TL: hope your evening isn't too bad. I've discovered organic crushed apple juice seems to help the nausea a bit. My Mum also says that the pectin in crushed or grated apple helps to neutralise stomach acid, so it might be worth you trying it. I got mine in the Coop Shelley. TL: hope you can find an equivalent. And I feel like it's a healthy thing too in amongst all the unhealthy stuff I've been craving recently.


----------



## honey08

awww im so sry for nikki and shelly been so sick :( i just cant belive how lucky ive been up2now uknow,,,,no MS at all, just feeling a little :sick:now n then,just cant belive the differnence!!!!! TL im same uknow by 8pm im ready for bed even tho i have2av a kip 2-4pm !!! :? gosh,never been so tired,but then im up at like 730am, even wkends, cant sleep in for longer,this does my head in a little!

Kookie :hi: and welcome to july mummys :)

sarah+ aww bet ur DH cant wait to see LO scan pics !! sry he werent there with u, hes plenty of time to make up for it when LO cums !! 
SJK...u ok 2day aswell i hope?

im fine, just tired like i said and craving coke big time, gone on to the diet coke now tho, and uknow wot i HATE coke usually, usually i cant drink it ,to many bubbles etc...so weird things happening, but i love it, i love knowin that so far so good with this pregnancy, looking forward to crimbo !! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

take care everyone xx :hugs:


----------



## SJK

I must find a co-op on my way home tonight x


----------



## TigerLady

I've been drinking lots of apple juice. Have some next to at the moment, as a matter of fact. I will have to look for the kind you are describing, thanks, Niki!


----------



## SJK

Thanks honey08, I am ok, still feeling ruff most of the day, and trying to eat something, but cant face most things, that really funny what you said about coke, I normally love coke and at the minute, I cant even face the smell of it, let alone drink it, isnt pregnancy the funniest thing, you now want it and I now hate it :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: xxx


----------



## TigerLady

I HAD to have coffee EVERY morning! For YEARS! I switched to decaf a couple of years ago, cuz I was tired of the caffiene headaches if I didn't have it on time. Suddenly, about 3-4 days ago, I went off it entirely! Now can't stand the thought of drinking it. I never thought that would happen!


----------



## SJK

TigerLady said:


> I HAD to have coffee EVERY morning! For YEARS! I switched to decaf a couple of years ago, cuz I was tired of the caffiene headaches if I didn't have it on time. Suddenly, about 3-4 days ago, I went off it entirely! Now can't stand the thought of drinking it. I never thought that would happen!

isnt it amazing, I cant understand it at all :rofl: xx


----------



## NikiJJones

TigerLady said:


> I HAD to have coffee EVERY morning! For YEARS! I switched to decaf a couple of years ago, cuz I was tired of the caffiene headaches if I didn't have it on time. Suddenly, about 3-4 days ago, I went off it entirely! Now can't stand the thought of drinking it. I never thought that would happen!

I've even gone RIGHT off all my lovely herbal and fruit teas I used to drink, so it's not even a caffeine thing with me. Just aversion to hot drinks. I also have gone off porridge which I used to LOVE and eat about twice a day. Mind you I did bring it back up a few times, so that might be why.


----------



## wishingonastar

yeah know what you mean girls...i'd already switched to decaff whilst TTC but now i just don't fancy hot drinks at all! am living on water, fruit and barley squash or fruit juice!

i've got into ready salted crisps at the mo...particularly pringles cos its such a mild easy to eat flavour!


----------



## samzi

hi all. got my first midwife appointment on the 27th :D


----------



## SJK

goo dmorning girls, did you all have a good weekend ? :happydance:

shelleylu, would you add my scan to page 1, 22nd dec ? thanks xx


----------



## elley_baby248

Well on friday i went to see the MW thankfuly not my proper one because she was a total bitch. Basically saying am to fat to have a healthy baby or be a good mum! Nice thing to tell a woman pregnant with her first and already doubting everything! She even sent me to the hospital to take my blood because she said she couldnt find a vein! You could see them as clear as day! BITCH!!! Now i feel rotten and guilty about everthing that i eat or drink and keep having to ask my OH if i'm gonna be a good mummy! 

Oh and she said i had to have more scans than most because it's hard to tell growth in an overweight person! She really has pissed me right off!


----------



## nervouspains

!!! Elley!
Whata cow! Ignore her!
When I thought i was having trouble conciving because after 2 months nothing lol, i went to a fertility clinic and she was like, well if you are over weight, you need to lose weight and eat yourself pregannt... haha what i didnt know was, i was already pregnant! So up theres i say! 
Plus my mum is a larger then life lady shall we say, and she has had 5, including twins!
so its not always about weight!!
People who think that really get my goat sometimes! lol
xxx


----------



## elley_baby248

My mum is a big woman and she had my bro and me perfectly fine she even told my mum she was fat at my appt!

She turned around and said what are you goin to do if your toddler runs out towards the road and your to unfit to catch them! Erm well excuse me am a size 20 am not a friggin beached whale and i've managed with all the other kids i've looked after i don't think am goin to be any different with my own!


----------



## TigerLady

Oh, hon! I am so sorry your midwife was so horrid! I hope you told her off!!!

Don't let that guilt you into not eating!! The baby needs it. When I went to the OB, I wouldn't let them tell me my weight because I didn't want to freak out about gaining so much! I can't let myself worry about how much I gain right now.

I am sure you will be a great mum! I have no doubt you'd save your baby from that street! ;)


----------



## Lyns

Not a good day for me. My scan has shown my baby died about 4 or 5 weeks ago, and I have to go for a D&C tomorrow.

I'm sorry ladies, I have to leave you.:cry:


----------



## TigerLady

OMG! Lyns, I am so very sorry!!!! :cry: How terrible... I am so so sorry!

:hugs: We are here for you if you need to talk/cry/vent.


----------



## geogem

OMG Lyns!!! I am soooooo sorry poppet, I cannot comprehend how upset you must be but I want you to know my thoughts are with you.

Sending you lots of love and hugs sweetie.


----------



## geogem

Well ladies after the horrid news from Lyns I think I will leave it until tomorrow to talk about me and update you. 

Nothing really to report as such just a chatter - will see you tomorrow. 

xx


----------



## Lyns

Girls...I'm slowly but surely getting my head round this....it's horrible but one of those things. I truly hope you all have wonderful pregnancies and look forward to updates from each and every one of you.

Now get on and natter about your good news :hugs: xxx


----------



## Elliebank

Oh Lyns I'm so sorry. Lots of love to you & your OH xxx


----------



## honey08

sry weve lost lyns,how tragic :cry::cry: 

elley_baby248 
i wud put a complait in bout that MW, who is she to judge :shock: cant belive she said that! i wudnt of left b4 writing in a complait uknow hun, honest thats not her job,to tell u wether u will b a gud mother or not !!!! i cant belive it !


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls.

Firstly, I am so sorry to hear that news Lyns - honestly, its such a sad time - I wish I could do something to help. Sending you and your OH bigs hugs. Please remember we're here if you want to chat about anything xxxxx

Have not got the greatest news myself. I have come down with the evil lurgy going around, as well as my infection. I have been in bed for 3 days solid. I just cant move. Last night I went to the toilet and when I wiped there was bright red blood streaked CM. I havent had any bleeding at all, so am very anxious about this. When I m/c in September the only sign was pink CM (I had it a few days before my scan showed no HB around the time my LO had gone at 9 weeks) I have felt very disconnected the last few days too. Almost like I have lost something. I have my scan on Monday, and I honestly cant see there being anything there. I am prepared for the worse. 

This thread has taken a bit of a sad turn, but I do hope everyone else is doing well and avoiding the germs and nasties this season brings. 

XXXXXX


----------



## curiosa

hello....
I just realised I haven't joined this group yet!! :dohh:
I guess it's probably cause I don't have an EDD yet, as not sure how far I am, but pretty sure it's a July baby (first half of July). 
I know some of you already - nice to meet you everyone !! :hi:

(oh yeah, my BFP was 5th Nov)


----------



## Saxogirl

So sorry lyns :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Lanyloo

Oh Lyns, I'm so so sorry. I've been in the same situation earlier this year so if you want to chat or have any questions about D&C or anything at all, please pm me.

You and your other half are in my thoughts. Take care of each other.


----------



## SJK

elley_baby248 said:


> Well on friday i went to see the MW thankfuly not my proper one because she was a total bitch. Basically saying am to fat to have a healthy baby or be a good mum! Nice thing to tell a woman pregnant with her first and already doubting everything! She even sent me to the hospital to take my blood because she said she couldnt find a vein! You could see them as clear as day! BITCH!!! Now i feel rotten and guilty about everthing that i eat or drink and keep having to ask my OH if i'm gonna be a good mummy!
> 
> Oh and she said i had to have more scans than most because it's hard to tell growth in an overweight person! She really has pissed me right off!

elley, ignore her, what a cow :hugs: xxx


----------



## SJK

Lyns said:


> Not a good day for me. My scan has shown my baby died about 4 or 5 weeks ago, and I have to go for a D&C tomorrow.
> 
> I'm sorry ladies, I have to leave you.:cry:

Im so so sorry :cry:, when you are ready to talk, We are here for you :hugs: :hug: xxx


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Firstly, I am so sorry to hear that news Lyns - honestly, its such a sad time - I wish I could do something to help. Sending you and your OH bigs hugs. Please remember we're here if you want to chat about anything xxxxx
> 
> Have not got the greatest news myself. I have come down with the evil lurgy going around, as well as my infection. I have been in bed for 3 days solid. I just cant move. Last night I went to the toilet and when I wiped there was bright red blood streaked CM. I havent had any bleeding at all, so am very anxious about this. When I m/c in September the only sign was pink CM (I had it a few days before my scan showed no HB around the time my LO had gone at 9 weeks) I have felt very disconnected the last few days too. Almost like I have lost something. I have my scan on Monday, and I honestly cant see there being anything there. I am prepared for the worse.
> 
> This thread has taken a bit of a sad turn, but I do hope everyone else is doing well and avoiding the germs and nasties this season brings.
> 
> XXXXXX

Hope all is ok and your feeling better soon :hugs: xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Oh Lyns! I am so, so sorry to hear your news! Devastated for you completely.
Here for you anytime.
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Shelley: also sorry to hear things are so bad. I am keeping you in my thoughts and keeping FX for your LO.

I am now feeling very humbled. I have been really suffering with sickness, but have just realised that this is nothing, providing my beanie is going to be OK. My heart goes out to all those who are in a tough place right now with losses.


----------



## TigerLady

Shelly - I REALLY hope you are wrong about your scan! I have everything crossed that you will feel better and find a happy, healthy bean at scan time! :hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Thank you everyone. I am back from hospital, after having had an ERPC, which went OK. Apparently everything about my body had carried on being pregnant apart from my baby....so I lost a fair bit of blood, but, I have to say, I do feel surprisngly OK....a bit empty and lost, but the human body and spirit is an amazingly resilient thing.

I am lucky that I have such a wonderful husband and daughter to focus upon, and such amazing friends here to share my happy and sad times with.

I can't thank you enough for you messages, both on this thread and the pm's....which I shall answer as soon as I can, but I just wanted to let you all know I am OK.....I hope I'm back to share journies with you all again soon ..

*Shelleylu*, I am sorry to hear you so down too hunny....I hope and pray that everything is OK for you.....stay strong and I'm here if you want a hug xx:hugs:xx


----------



## TigerLady

I am glad and amazed to hear you in such great spirits, Lyns. You are made of very strong, admirable stuff! :hugs:


----------



## Sarah+

Oh, Lyns. So sorry to hear what happened. You are so strong to be coping so well. :hug:

Shelley, it's always scary to see blood but doesn't necessarily mean anything is wrong. I had red blood (quite a bit) and bad cramps, and the baby was fine, so don't give up hope. Take it easy and rest up, and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## wishingonastar

shelley - i really hope everythings ok...thanks god you don't have long to wait til your scan, though if you feel up to it you could try and get one earlier...?


----------



## geogem

Hi Ladies, 

Shelley - I am hoping and praying that everything will be okay for you, We need you!!! 
I am sending you and your bean lots of love and hope!!
I too have had this nasty bug thing going around and so have the kids - have enjoyed the 2 days off work tho!!

But apart from that I am fine - nothing to report here as usual!! No sickness, no nothing!!
heartburn has disappeared and bloating has gone down!! So as usual - bugger all!!


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls,

Well the lurgy seems to have left the building - thank god. I had to go to college today, as I have an important exam next week, and cant fail it - so I think will power made me get up (and actually put makeup on and straighten my hair!!) first time in weeks I think...

Done a little bit of shopping, and now Im exhusted!!! My body is killing me. Think I over done it a bit.

Well with the disappearance of the lurgy, so have my symptoms. I feel pretty much 'normal' now. Only a litle bit sick, no headaches, no nothing. Really weird. Had no more blood thank god, but seriously, I think its pretty much it for me. I cant put my finger on it - but something is wrong. Womens intuition maybe?

Now I feel better, I am considering asking for an earlier scan. Dont think I can wait till Monday :( Will keep you posted anyway xxx

Lyns, I am pleased all went well for you yesterday. I have been there, and know how empty and rubbish you feel. I think its worse if you're not expecting a problem - it was the same for me last time. I find it fascinating how your body carrys on giving you symptoms. You are right though, we are resilient creatures, and the healing process, physically and mentaly is astounding. Thanks for your support, Im here if you want to talk too x Hope you and your OH are feeling better xx

Whats everyone else upto?? 

Niki - Are you feeling better? Hope you've managed to keep the anti sickness medication down?? (havent been on 1st tri yet - if youve posted..)

Gem - Sorry to hear you and your housefull have been il too. This bug is a right nasty piece of work. Step away from the bugs!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Elliebank

Glad you're feeling better Shelley. Hope you get yr scan sooner & you find out that everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## NikiJJones

I do hope you can get an earlier scan Shelley. Good luck!
I have had an amazing vomit-free 24 hours, so looks like the tablets are really working. I have actually felt hungry for the first time in weeks! I mean genuine hunger, not just the need to eat in order to stop the nausea for a while. Keep your FX for me that it stays away and that my beanie is doing OK despite lack of fluids and folic acid for a while back there.


----------



## SJK

Shelleylu, Did you hear anything re an earlier scan, hope you get one to give you peace of mind xx

nikki glad the tabs are working and your feeling better xx


----------



## geogem

hey shelley - push them for an earlier scan - you need to know really sweetie!!
Hope everything is okay.

Niki - glad everything is okay and your feeling better hun!! 

SJK - how are you at the mo??


----------



## shelleylu

Girls I need some help!!

How do I ask for an earlier scan without sounding neurotic? I really want to be seen, as I am so anxious (as you can imagine) but I dont know what to say. Was thinking of telling a white lie and say the bleeding was a bit worse than it actually was - should I?

I need to be able to say something as neither hospital took me very seriously last week did they??

Any ideas??

Niki - so pleased you're better hun xxxx


----------



## geogem

I would probably tell a little lie?? But thats just me. 

Maybe tell them that all your symptoms have stopped and the bleeding is a little worse than it actually is. 

When I was having problems I went to my local walk in clinic at the doctors surgery and told them about it as they can actually refer you and cut out the midwife!! 

Maybe this might be an option???


----------



## Elliebank

I think I'd go for the white lie too, you need to get checked out hun & Monday seems ages away xx


----------



## shelleylu

I think I'll call my GP in the morning and see what they say. I am reluctant to call the EPU after last week, as they were horrid to me. I still have the blood in my water, so the antibiotics havent worked, so I can mention it all in one, and demand a scan!!
I am scared though :(


----------



## honey08

shelly i went to my doc and said cos of previous mc can i get an early scan, and he said sure, cum bk when ur 8wk,so i did, and on the phone he said " yeh shes ad crampin and is a little worried!" that was it ! got scan next day 9am in morning ! 
its there job,last time when i was spotting(but i was mc:cry:) i phonedd EPU up and the told me to cum in ,in the morning, so one of 2things hun x, tell them ur just so worried, uv ad crampin (which wont b a lie cos u prob did at the start! ) goodluck hun xxxxxxxxx
send me number if u want, i will get u one ! ! get ur hospitals number! honest i will ! 

nikki thats just fab news ! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: glad to hear that, as i was worrried when u mentioned a drip :(


----------



## geogem

I know hun - it is scary!! I thought I was bad when I had to go to hospital last week but DH was terrible!! I had never seen him so white and all he could do was crack jokes about my private parts as the midwife gave me an internal!! He does this when nervous!!

Just remember we are here for you hun!! I am wishing you all the best!!


----------



## SJK

Hi Gem, Im ok thanks, just anxiously waiting like the rest of us, when is it going to get better, having a few cramps at the minute:dohh: , always something, ah well, Im not complaining.

Shelley, hope you get sorted with a scan tomorrow :hugs:, when I was at the mw last week, she said not to go to a&e if I had any concrens but to come to maternity and they would sort me out, could you do that maybe ?


xxx


----------



## shelleylu

Thanks girls..

SJK, I dont really have a maternity unit to go to as such. The one hospital I am booked into for my 1st scan and to give birth is soooo huge, and you never get to speak to anyone twice. Ive been in another hospital for all the issues Ive had so far. I have no idea where the m/w's live??!!

I called the big hospital up and spoke to a nurse in EPU. She said she couldnt let me come in for a scan, that I needed to be reffered by my GP. She asked if I could ask the other hospital for one instead. I tried calling them, but no answer. 

Think Im going to ring my GP tomorrow, get in there and explain. Im so close to Monday now, I cant see anyone going out of thier way for me at this stage. Fingers crossed eh..

SJK hope the cramping is alright?? My tummy feels like its on the move today. Since Ive moaned about lack of symptoms, Ive had all kinds of sensations. Im guessing its just wind - the antibiotics Ive been on make my tummy sooo poorly. Kind of robbing Peter to pay Paul!

Ah well, chin up xx PMA!! xxx


----------



## Hansie

Hi ladies 
sorry I have't been in the buddys section for a while my preggo brain forgets that its here :dohh: I hope everyone is well and the beans are doing well. Im having a private scan on monday to put my mind at rest before christmas. Im so worried there will be something wrong I cant really look forward to it tho I cant wait for it to come just so I know. Sorry to be down but I just am so worried its totally irrational as I have had no signs that anything is wrong im just paranoied thanks for listening :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## geogem

morning girlies, 

How is everyone this fine morning?? I feel normal as usual!! Still have nothing!!

Any news shelley??


----------



## shelleylu

Hi Gem,

Im feeling fine too.... weird eh..

Have a bit of a cold though, and so does my son. He is still in bed - No school for him today. 

I havent been able to get a doctors appointment today, so I think I am just going to wait till Monday. Ive waited 2 weeks so far, so a couple more days wont hurt. My last m/c was diagnosed at 10+4 scan, and they said my pregnancy had stopped at 9+2. I am 9+1 today, and I'd like to get to next week really anyway, because if everything is ok, I'll then be worried untill my next scan - viscious circle!!

Hows everyone else doing? Bit quite on this thread recently. Think all the sad news has made us all down maybe......

xxxxxx


----------



## geogem

think it has made us a bit depressed!! And making us realise a few things!

I know what you mean tho Shelley, its all worry!!

gotta wait a little longer for my scan tho!! Still got nearly 3 weeks!!


----------



## maybethistime

Hi all,

Sorry not been on for a while, internet at home decided to start playing up which is a good think because I got loads of uni work done, so much happened since I have been gone, Im sorry sorry to hear about ur little one lyns!! hope ur doing ok!!!

I had my scan on monday and baby is doing great saw little heart beat measures at 31mm, I was a day out with my due date its the 6th of july so looks like I know my body after all, my sickness disappeared for a 2 weeks and it has come back 10 times worse, I only had it every other day but now its every morning, ginger tea is a blessing!! 

Hope everything goes ok with ur scan shelly just push them into getting u one, cos its not faire to make u wait and wonder xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello,
Shelley: sorry that you had no luck getting an earlier scan. The waiting must be horrible. :hugs:.
Maybethhistimine: Sorry to hear about your sickness.
I was sickness free all of yesterday, thanks to the tablets the doc gave me, but then nausea was really bad after dinner and all night, and kept me awake most of it too. First thing this morning I brought up a lot of bile, but since then have just been taking it easy and managed to keep a little food and drink down. Will see how far I can get without another tablet as I am so reluctant to take them.
I also have quite bad cramping today, which I've not had for ages. Hope that's not a bad sign. Anyone else still getting cramping?


----------



## geogem

Nikki - I dont get cramping for ages - then I get a day where it is terrible !!

have decided its a good sign LO is having a growth spurt!!

I like to think of it that way!!


----------



## Sarah+

Hi Ladies, It's so reassuring to log on and read that other people are going through similar stuff, even though our symptoms are all so varied (and ever changing) :) Jealous of the people with no/few symptoms, and sorry to hear some have such bad m/s. I'm somewhere in the middle, not doing too badly. Mild nausea still, extremely tired, boobs getting uncomfy to sleep on now and some 'stretching' pains. Oh, and so bloated I have a good preview of my proper bump!

I understand what you're saying about waiting til Monday for the scan Shelley. And I'm sure all will be fine. I had some more bleeding this morning, less than last week and not with the really bad cramps. I considered calling my Ob-Gyn and getting a scan, but then I thought that even if I had the scan and all was fine, I would still be wondering if it was the start of a prob, and it really wouldn't stop me worrying, so I'm just waiting til next Friday when I'm already booked. 

I'm trying to think about more positive stuff. So, whose decided if they're finding out the sex or not? My DH wants to know, I don't.... but might change my mind....


----------



## geogem

Sarah+ - I dont want to find out either, luckily neither does hubby!! 

I did find out when I had DS and instantly wished that I hadnt!! 

Sorry to hear your feeling ill - I have not had any sickness at all - just starting the past few days to feel really tired!

But I think we need some PMA !!!!

come on girls it is the way forward!!


----------



## NikiJJones

We're definitely finding out. I guess we would just rather know, so we can plan clothes, room, name etc. Most of our friends have foundn out too, and it's been nice being able to refer to their LOs by a name before they were born, and not "it". I can completely see the argument for not knowing too, but we aren't that patient.


----------



## maybethistime

I still get craping now and again, but I think mine is wind lol TMI cos after if let some wind out im fine lol, god how lady like, 

Mine was bile this morning hopefully thats it, i think its cos they have a huge growth spirt at 10 weeks, and thats when it started end of the 9th week till now how mean lol xx

we keep flipping in and out of wanting to find out so funny I have not got an idea, I keep saying him, which i really need to stop as its prob a girl lol xx


----------



## Lanyloo

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok.

Well after my sickness leaving me for 4 days last week, its came back on Monday worse than ever! Still not as bad as some of you seem to be suffering but bad enough! I'm sick 3-5 times a day although (touch wood) nothing but wretching over the loo today :happydance:!

I'm not complaining though, its great to know that baby is ok in there and he/she can make me as sick as he/she likes!

So sorry to people having problems, its a really worrying time isnt it. :hugs:

We have decided not to find out the sex only because Hubby is set on not wanting to know. I'd love to know because I'm impatient but I know I'd regret it if we did so it will be team yellow for us!

I'm going Xmas shopping tonight and I'm desperate to buy some tiny baby clothes but don't want to temp fate plus my Hubby would go mad as he's more worried than me after our last pregnancy ended with a MMC. Hopefully after our scan next week, we can relax and maybe buy a few things to curb my need to spend!!

Anyway :hug: to everyone and speak soon.


----------



## Lanyloo

Oh and I do still get cramping, some days nothing and other days quite bad.


----------



## NikiJJones

I'm so desperate to start buying baby stuff too, but just daren't till after my 12 week scan. My Mum and Dad are just getting me money for X'mas this year, and with any luck I can spend it soon after new year on baby and maternity stuff. I just find I don't want ANYTHING for X'mas except a healthy baby.
Sorry to hear about others suffering with the sickness. It is pants, but as you said Lanyloo, it's all worth it for baby.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I feel really sick at the moment :( I'm not able to eat, drink and my temp seems to be going up, its currently on 39.2 :( can't get in the docs though, I guess its a bug or something.. hows everyone else?


----------



## NikiJJones

Jazzy that temp sounds really too high. Can you get to an emergency doc? Have you taken anything? My doc said that if I felt at all bad and temp went much above 37.5 I should take paracetamol to get it down. :hug: I hope you feel better soon, sweetie.


----------



## geogem

The problem I have is keeping the kids from the baby sections in Tesco!! 

The eldest girl is 13 and she keeps picking up all the prem baby stuff and saying but its sooooo cute can I get it!! - Well one its too early to be buying baby stuff and I really hope we arent gonna need prem clothes!! Seen as DS was 9 and a half pounds and didnt even fit in newborn clothes I really dont think so!!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I've taken paracetomol but that was 2 hours ago, Ive managed to have a bit of water but not sure how long il keep it down for, ive tried getting an emergency appt, and the receptionist said I should have rang this morning and they have nothing to offer me :(


----------



## NikiJJones

:hug: I hope the paracetamol brings your temp down, sweetie.


----------



## tabbybartley

just wanted to announce i heard my babys heart beating for the first time yesterday!! :happydance: was hard to find and then swam away so had to again but dr said it sounded very active and thats great! 180 bpm :)


----------



## NikiJJones

Yay Tabby! That's lovely news!! So pleased for you.
:hug:


----------



## geogem

excellent news tabby - congrats!!


----------



## wishingonastar

can i please ask...people who hear their baby's heartbeats - is this arranged as a general visit to the docs? cos my first scan is not til 30th and i'd really like to hear heartbeat before then to be sure things are ok...


----------



## curiosa

can you please add mt Dating Scan date? It's *19 December 2009 @ 2:10*! :happydance: So we'll finally find out our EDD!!! :happydance:


----------



## tabbybartley

my doctor does one every time i go as part of the visit. he was great too cause he couldnt find it but was determined as he thinks its fun! :)


----------



## wishingonastar

thanks for reply tabby...do you mean your normal GP does it on a normal visit to him? that's really cool of him!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

How is everyone today? I'm not to bad, very tired as had a bad night but apart from that i'm ok, god knows what was up with me yesterday! lol


----------



## Sarah+

wishingonastar said:


> can i please ask...people who hear their baby's heartbeats - is this arranged as a general visit to the docs? cos my first scan is not til 30th and i'd really like to hear heartbeat before then to be sure things are ok...

My doc (Ob-Gyn) does a scan at each visit. I'm sure it's different based on where you are, but GPs can usually refer you to a gyno or a scan clinic I think? Hope you get to hear that little beat soon!



Jazzy - glad you're on the road to recovery :)


----------



## geogem

Hi there ladies!!! - hope you are all well!!

I am still good apart from headaches!! - Is anyone else getting these? 

They are not very servere but just a dull ache that really gets to you. - Dont wanna take anything for it coz its not bad enough but really starting to wind me up now!! 

Everything else is still the same tho!! No sickness - no anything!!

Could the headaches be from being tired coz I know I am that!!


----------



## tabbybartley

yup my gp. i dont have an ob/gyn. here we see our gp usually. mine doesnt do deliveries, so i go to the hospital where i deliver and meet the drs there who will, usually at the end of 2nd trimester. but its all free :)

on another note i have been having terrible "sleeps" for weeks now. i constantly wake up and no its not to pee, i toss and turn all night, and then i wake up really early and cant fall back asleep.... :(


----------



## Twiglet

Hey,

Am new to this forum and my EDD is 23rd July. Only found out a week ago today. 

As for morning sickness, I haven't actually had any but if I dont eat I feel really ill. I wake up in the night too tabby, then wake up from 5am onwards and cant sleep. Quite annoying when you have work early on lol.


----------



## geogem

Tabby - I had this when I was about 6-7 weeks and then all of a sudden i was fine again and started to sleep really well, lasted about 2 weeks.


----------



## NikiJJones

Twiglet: Hi and welcome. Congrats on your :bfp:
Tabby: my sleeping has been TERRIBLE for weeks!!! I just toss and turn most of the night. I'm hoping it improves in 2nd tri.
Geogem: I've had a headache for days now. It's horrid today. I think mine is mostly from all the vomiting though.


----------



## geogem

Shelley - are you there today? You have been quiet I hope you are okay?

Nikki - how are you? Has the sickness subsided yet?


----------



## NikiJJones

The tablets are making it not as bad. I was very sick yesterday evening again for about half and hour, but today have managed to keep everything down so far. I feel shockingly sick ALL the time, but am just trying really hard not to throw up.


----------



## geogem

NikiJJones said:


> The tablets are making it not as bad. I was very sick yesterday evening again for about half and hour, but today have managed to keep everything down so far. I feel shockingly sick ALL the time, but am just trying really hard not to throw up.

oh at least its getting a litlle better with the tablets!!

At least you know everything is going down the right track for you.


----------



## Lorien

I'm EDD on July 26th -- thanks!


----------



## Sarah+

Welcome Twiglet and Lorien :)

I've had heaps of headaches too. Find they're worse when I'm tired, which has been often, due to waking early. 

I feel really good today, which has of course, freaked me out. Only the mildest nausea, boobs less sore and not nearly as tired. How's everyone else doing? Hubby went out shopping this morning and while he was out, told me he had a look at prams in a shop. How sweet :)


----------



## shelleylu

Hey ladies,

Sorry have been quiet, I have been on here - just feel like I needed a rest from constantly moaning to you all about things lol. 

Only a couple of days left till the scan now, and I am incredibly anxious about it. Well, I am convinced now there will be nothing there as I 'feel' ok. No sickness for a day or so. I actually managed to eat my dinner without gagging last night. The only thing that I have is complete exhustion. I am shatteres all the time. I must have 2 naps per day. I have had a bit of the lurgy come back too, so have mostly been on the sofa all week, just sleeping and feeling sorry for myself lol. 

Gem, apart from being tired my headaches have been unreal. They had gone by this mark last time, but they have been terrible this week. Ive been forced to take paracetamol everyday, but even they dont work for them. I was really down last night, and OH even offered to give me a massage - but I felt that crappy I couldnt. We just fell asleep on the settee again instead!! 

Oh well, I know my mood will iprove Monday when I know what the hell has happened. I'll be so pleased either way, just so I can gain a bit of control again. I've been a loose cannon this week with emotions everywhere and its not been fair on DS and OH. 

I really hope everyone else is doing alright. Welcome Twiglet and Lorien. Ill add you to our front page.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess_smurf

mine is estimated 7th july 

my first scan is on the 22nd dec so might have a change


----------



## NikiJJones

Welcome to the newbies and congrats!
Shelley: so sorry you are feeling so anxious. It must be hell for you. The symptoms are all a good sign though. I am hoping Monday comes quickly and brings lovely news for you.
I had another sicky night. Not convinced the tablets are actually doing anything to be honest except tasting absolutely FOUL when I vomit!!! (going to try without them today and see if there is any difference). Felt rotten till about midday, but then I had some tomato soup and it was lovely. Just having waves of nausea now. My sickness definitely seems to be falling into a pattern of evening, night and morning sickness now, with a bit of a reprieve in the afternoons.
My MIL arrives this afternoon so we're going to tell her the lovely news. She will be OVER THE MOON as it will be her first grandchild.
DH is still in bed at the moment. He had his work's X'mas do last night, stayed at friend's and then went straight to bed when he got in this morning. I had to get up as the smell of alcohol from him was making me gag!!!! I cannot BARE the smell of any booze at the moment! Hope he gets up soon. The cat litter needs changing!!!!


----------



## Antigua08

What a great thread, can l join in? Have posted before but only just discovered the buddy section. 

Well l'm due 25th July so l'm 8 wks today! Counting down til l get to the 12wk stage so l can relax a bit. Finally have my 1st mw appt next wk after a mix up at my docs, seems they forgot to pass my details on to the midwife!

Oh and this might be a silly question but how do you get the dating trackers? Not very good at this, don't seem to be able to upload a pics either!

Thanks x


----------



## honey08

Antigua08 
i arent very good at explaining things.....but with ur avatar u prob need to make ur pic smaller,and with the tickers, just click on someone eles' and it will take u to the site they got them from(the pregnancy tickers i mean) then sort ur date out, there will b a link to copy it,then u paste it in ur siggy box....BUT u need to put then the bit ur pasting ....... hope this helps?not very good at explain these things:blush:

:hi: weclome to other newbie jess_smurf :hugs:

nikki, sry ur aving the sickness again, uv had it really bad.....defo a girl in there!!and OMG tellin MIL how nice for her!! we cant wait to tell uknow, if we wud of told garys mam already i know she wud b just worryin, with past mc uknow,so its for the best im sure :) although i feel this LO is guna b fine,im still very anxious :?

shelly, not long till monday now hun then u will get the reassurence u need hun :hugs:hope it cums round super fast4u, saturdays nearly over now ! as for the sleeping thro day, im the same, oh gosh after my tea i just after go get in bed for a hr, ur MS might of gone just cos thats ur time for it to go uknow, mine aint even ever started! hope its not guna now tho :? we'll all b thinking of u hun :hugs:

ive been fine uknow, but today ive ad a little cramping bk, this went 2wk ago, its not all the time just on and off,i do really wish i cud get scan b4 crimbo,but i cant as the babybond nearest me is a hr away,and also if i went now we cudnt afford to go at 16/17wk, which is the time i really defo wona go, so will just after wait for a couple of more wk. ive first MW app on 18dec, and im hoping to get my 12wk scan booked,im just really wanting to get to the 2nd tri,so can relax more......oohhh who am i trying to kid ! im not guna relax till ive this baby screaming in me arms:rofl: 
were all ready for crimbo, just need a few more things, but not much !! so plsed at that! wot bout every1 eles? av u got all ur pressies bought ?! just the wrapping to do now:?

take care will post soon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Antigua08

Thanks for that honey08, i'll give it a go!


----------



## Antigua08

Ok so l found the tickers, where do l paste it to??

Sorry l really am rubbish with computers x


----------



## Antigua08

Ooops, sorry just ignore me!! x


----------



## wishingonastar

hey honey when you go for midwife appointment why don't you ask her if she could try and find heartbeat with doppler? might put your mind at ease over crimbo?


----------



## SJK

:hi: everone, how are you all ? welcome to all the newbies and congrats :cloud9: xx

Its been quite quiet in here lately, think we are all getting to the same stage, 
wondering ...

shelley, hope 2moro flies past for you and then it will be mon, what time is the scan ? Im sure all will be ok, Im praying for you xxx

Ive been really sick today, the worst yet I think, even bringing up tea, still feeling ruff. Im just into work :nope:, rather not be here and I had to say Id too many wines last night :dohh:, god forgive me.
I just cant wait to get home :sleep:

Are we all watching the x factor, who do you think will win, Im cheering for Alexandra xxx


----------



## tabbybartley

i threw up in a parking lot this morning, the poor people who heard me! :rofl: (i dont think they saw) hehe :dohh:


----------



## Sarah+

tabbybartley said:


> i threw up in a parking lot this morning, the poor people who heard me! :rofl: (i dont think they saw) hehe :dohh:

You poor thing! :rofl:

Welcome Newbies :) 

Shelley, will be thinking of you tomorrow and really hope all is fine with the LO. I think the exhaustion is a good sign. M/s, and other symptoms do come and go. 

My m/s came back worse today, but I still have this nagging pain on my left side (which got worse both times I had the bleeding), so I really want to talk to the dr about this when I go on Friday. Then we fly back to Australia on Sunday for Christmas with the family :happydance:

Oh, and I've changed my mind about finding out the sex of the baby. I decided it would be a good way to feel more 'connected' to the LO. I think we'll ask the dr to write it down on a piece of paper and seal it in an envelope, then go out to dinner and open it. They can't tell til 16 weeks? Is that right?


----------



## honey08

awww sarah+ thats grt ur finding out the sex !! im guna also as i feel the same, u can call him/her by there name,and i think ,well i feel u wud connect better,this is why were finding out :)
u can find out at 16wk on private scans hun x im hoping to get one at 17wk, also they do normal health checks aswell, and u get pics etc, if for wot ever reason they cant tell u on that day they will see u again a wk later for free, i feel i just want to know !! 

shelly we'll all b thinking of u and LO 2moro, wishing u the best of luck,sure u and baby be ok uknow, must be so scary....well it is and i know it is :hugs:
dont know if whitelilly is in this july mummys thread but shes also a scan 2moro, thinking of u aswell hun :hugs:

hope every1 is ok ? im fine, part from me and OH keep aving silly arugments :( but he NEVER listerns to me....i can sit and talk for 15min and he turns round n says "wot" ,last night we bought something off tv and they phone u bk to confirm payment etc, but he had to go online and do it! so the woman phones us bk and i say "oh hes doing it online now, she says thats fine,put phone down and he says well there aint any left online :? not my fault is it ! then this morning the phone was ringing at 830am and it was them, he answered it, i got up, when he put phone down he says see we wudnt of had that if it werent for me !HELLO !! i said so how dy think she had r number to phone us bk, he then said so have we ordered 2 ! oh great ! u cuda bloody said....blah,blah,blah.........(no i never ordered one, thats why she was phoning bk) then he went bk to bed, going down passage saying "wot a bitch uv turned in2....blah,blah,blah " 
we had an arugment few wk ago aswell, i sometimes think OMG am i guna end up a single mother? cos it was both of us that wanted this baby the same,weve both tried for mths and mths.......and all of a sudden i feel un sercure in my relationship :(
anyways rant over......... take care and good luck to shelly and whutelilly with there scans 2moro :hugs:


----------



## honey08

wishingonastar 
i cud do, but then ive read in some posts they wont even try till ur 16wk cos of un nessary stress incase of not finding the HB,,,,,but yeh think i will defo ask uknow......thanks xxxxx

SJK.... so glad alex won ! i did want her to win, but then with there been 4lads....therefore 4sets of there familys/friends/mates etc i thought they wud win it ! ! 

but yeh SO plsed alex did :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Sarah+

Honey, sorry to hear your OH is being a little boy. Doesn't he know the rule? Pregnant women are always right! (And not to be messed with!)


----------



## NikiJJones

Honey: I posted in your journal. Hope you and OH manage to sort it out. It is all hormones, and men need to be more tolerant towards us right now. :hugs:

Shelley: thinking of you tomorrow.

Tabby and Sarah: sorry to hear you are both so :sick: I actually had about 24 hours of no vomit yesterday. Brought up my stomach lining again this morning, but yesterday afternoon, dare I say it, I actually felt human for a few hours. I have discovered that tomato soup is the ultimate MS cure. I just want it ALL the time now!!! (and it's not too nasty if it comes back up either!!!!)

My MIL is here this weekend, so we told her yesterday. She is delighted!!!


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls,

How is everyone? Had a good weekend?? Ive been a busy bee this weekend. Havent done a lot the last week or so, so Ive been busy making up for it. 

SJK ,Niki, Tabby and Sarah - so sorry you've been feeling crappy. My m/s has gone all weird. It went from evening sickness (when Im meant to eat) to after dinner sickness and general feeling like crap all day - bit like my last pregnancy. Not sure whether its been the lurgy, or the pregnancy, but Ive had a right dodgy couple of days!!

Welcome to our thread Antigua and Jess smurf. Feel free to post away - we're all freindly here and will listen to your moans and groans lol..

Well tomorrow is the big day. It has dragged by like you wouldnt believe. I have the outcome around 50/50 in my head now. I seriously have no idea what they are going to say to me, and Im very very scared. 

Luckily my appointment is at 9:10am, so I dont have to wait all day to find out. I'll let you all know as soon as I get home (whenever that may be). 

SJK I thin you're right about the way this thread has been going. Everyone is really worried and seems to be in a simialar boat. I am so pleased I've had you girls to chat to. You've all been so supportive, and whatever happens Im really happy about that. OH doesnt quite understand the bond I dont think - and honey - dont worry about your OH. They are simple creatures who are always right (in their heads) - well thats just fine as long as we know the truth!!

Well girls, Im off to bath and relax. Catch you all tomorrow hopefully xxxx


----------



## Jellybean2009

I am due on the 9th July

Still waiting for dating scan

:hug:


----------



## Peanut78

Hi Ladies, I have been posting in the 1st tri section, but also just found this thread now. I am due 22nd Juky 2009 (hopefully!!!!!!). 

xx


----------



## honey08

Peanut78 
just been looking to see if u av preggo journel, but cant find one :? maybe start 1 if uv time :hugs: welcome to july mummys :)

well just poppin in2say were thinking of u shelly....and sure some1eles was having there scan? oh yeh whitelilly but not sure if she posts in this thread.....were all thinking bout u both, shelly u need some goodnews,uv had it hard for few wk now :hugs:

im feelin much better 2day uknow, still feeling un sure bout this relationship tho,its as though its ok when it suits him uknow, i know hormones will play prob a big part but then he shud be more understanding ! 

hope everyone eles ok ? cuming very close to chrimbo ladies ! wot we all getting ?


----------



## SJK

thinking of you shelley, hows everyone else doing xx


----------



## geogem

Just popping on quickly to say Thinking of you Shelley - praying all is well for you.

You have no idea how much we all want this to be good news!! 

Sending lots of love and hugs


----------



## geogem

Right girls, I havent been on very much lately as I still have nothing to report - headaches easing now, I hope!! but I still dont nhave any other symptoms apart from getting fat!!

struggling to get into my work trousers now!! This is the very horrible stage of pregnancy, no one knows you are pregnant - so just assume its fat!!

Cant wait for my scan now ladies - starting to panic again!!

how is everyone else?? Any news shelley?


----------



## Sarah+

Just popped in to see if you were back from your scan Shelley. Hope all went well.


----------



## Elliebank

Hi girls,

I had my first MW appointment today - she was really nice & helpful! Got my first scan booked for 16.1.09 - please can it be put on the front page?

Shelley I hope you're ok & have received good news xxx


----------



## Sarah+

Elliebank said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I had my first MW appointment today - she was really nice & helpful! Got my first scan booked for 16.1.09 - please can it be put on the front page?
> 
> Shelley I hope you're ok & have received good news xxx

That's great to hear. It's reasurring when you know you're happy with your care providers :)


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls...

Well it went........................................


WELL!!

Woo hoo!!! OK, so it wasnt all good news - I still have the weird looking thing inside my sac, but we saw a little baby and a strong heartbeat. It looked a bit like a hamster lol. I cried with relief when she told me. I had my BP done 10 minutes before the scan which was through the roof (it came down after!!)

The sonograher wasnt sure what it was (it seems to be attatched to the umbilical cord?). she asked someone to look at it and they think it might be bleeding, but cant say for sure. Have been told to go back in 2 weeks to check the dates are staying constistent. They did move me back 3 days :( - so sorry Gem, we're not due date buddies spot on anymore, but I'm hoping for an early one this time anyway...lol

The midwife I saw was lovely, and was gentle with the bloods. I was in there 2.5 hours, which wasnt too bad - apart from having a very sore throat (seems lurgy has mutated into a throat problem) 

I will post the pic on here, but its not very good. It came out all shady. Im going to ask for another one when we go back. 

As the next scan is the day before new yr, Ive decided not to tell William Christmas day. Just so we know whats going on. 

Im so thankfull for the messages youve left, and the concern. I really appreciate it. I couldnt wait to log on and tell you all - OH thinks Im barmy!!!

Hope everyone is doing well today? Welcome to the mad house Peanut and jellybean!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elliebank

:happydance::happydance: That's brilliant Shelley, I'm so pleased for you!!! :happydance::happydance: Whatever it is attached to the umbilical cord doesn't seem to be affecting yr baby so hopefully it will go away. Did they say whether it was smaller than last time or anything? (the bleed, not yr baby) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## shelleylu

They didnt say Ellie, Because Ive been seen at another hospital, they only had basic notes about it all. They asked us a lot of questions about what it looked like before - so who knows!! All wee know is it looked less like a moon this time lol xxx


----------



## tabbybartley

glad baby is well shelley!

i have a scan in one week, for my 12th week. we get to tell everyone too. :happydance:

im bummed right now though, wed after we went and saw my awesome-couldnt-ask-for-a-better doctor he got in a car accident a few hours later. he got rushed to a bigger hospital and was operated on right away. (thinks he ruptured his spleen) and is in ICU still in stable but critical conditon :( so i hope hes ok. hes very young, like 35 with a baby and lil girl at home.


----------



## geogem

Excellent news Shelley - Glad you and Bean are doing well.

Been on here refreshing the screen all morning to make sure your okay - and the minute I went out for Lunch you came on!! - Typical!! 

Well it doesnt matter that you have had a date change - we can still be buddies!!
Knowing us 2 they'll probably change my dates too!! 

Well I spoke too soon earlier about the headaches!! Its back with a vengeance!!

But hey - I cant moan can I?

Really really glad everything went okay tho Shelley, just wonder what the thing on the umbilical cord is? - strange!!


----------



## honey08

awww shelly thats grt news with the baby :dance: as for the extra thing,at least there've seen it early enough to watch and keep and eye on tho, thats a good thing !!!!!! think pos hun :hugs:

EB ......... glad ur MW app went well aswel hun,mines this wk on 18th,lookin 4ward to it aswell :)

tabbybartley 
:wohoo: 12wk scan soon ! and 2tell every1 aswell ! oohh cant wait to do the same uknow, bet u just cant wait :hugs:


----------



## NikiJJones

So pleased your beanie is doing OK, Shelley! That's lovely news!!!
I am still :sick: :sick: :sick: but trying to see it as a good sign! Brought up flourescent yellow stuff in Tescos before. WTF??!!


----------



## geogem

oh dear Niki, you do seem to be getting it bad dont you? 

I have just been moaned at by my friend who has just hit 12 weeks and is still feeling rotten!! She has been violently ill everyday for the last six weeks and when she asked how I felt - I felt awful telling her the truth, that I feel fine - bless her she is totally green!!


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Sorry to hear you're poorly again Niki - not having much luck are you?? My m/s has changed yet again, virtually almost gone now - after my last 2 pregnancies its amazing. It just shows you how different they are!!

Gem, of course we are still buddies!! Typical about logging on at lunchtime lol. 

I wanted to ask you girls a question...

Are any of you getting a weird stringy CM? I had it start when I had that infection. The colour has turned to normal looking now, but its still there. I had urine and bloods done today, but have to wait ages for results. Just wondered if I was on my own on this one....

Aaaaaaanyway, PC went bonkers earlier, so Ive only just done my pic. Here is our little bean/cashew nut(OH)/Hamster(me).....

The head is on the right side. Its like a shadow f it. There is a tiny arm and 2 legs. Its so dark though. We will definately ask for another pic in 2 weeks!!

xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00078.jpg
File size: 90.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## honey08

awww nikki, im so sry ur goin thro MS as bad as u r :hugs: i really am :( i cant belive how lucky ive been uknow, if it werent for my boobs and tiredness i wudnt know i was pg !! 

shelly scans fab :wohoo: so plsed all is well, as for the cm, mines been creamy since after O uknow! at times,so much so i felt like i was bleeding !! when will u get ur urine/blood results bk ?!?


----------



## SJK

shelley, so glad all is ok :happydance: and great pic :cloud9:, Im
still having the cm too xx

EB glad the mw went well :happydance:, bet you cant wait til Jan !!

Tabby sorry about your doc, is your scan next monday, thats when mine is ?

Gem, hope your headaches are better soon

Nikki sorry your feeling ruff, I am too, but sure , it cant go on forever, Im debating whether to try the sickness bands thta the mw suggested ?

hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

Shelley - The scan picture isnt too bad, at least you can tell it is a baby!! _ well lets hope anyways, dont want you giving birth to a large hamster!! 

My CM has been the same all the way thru tho - Creamy and lots of it!!

Anyway girlies feeling les tired now!! headaches still a pain although not as bad as they have been!! 

But apart from that and being fat I still feel great!


----------



## honey08

:hi: everyone :) hope all is ok ? 
well im fine, except i went to docs yday and uknow, my own doc werent there and i saw this foreigh doc, i remember seeing him in feb this yr and was asking for folic acid as id just found out i was pg,.....and he told me to go buy some :shock: anyways this time i went in to see him and asked for repeat perscription for tablets, i get these tablets for bad anxiety and my own doc started me on them, i take them as and when i feel like it....only take 2-3a wk, and i saw this doc yday and he said no !!!!!!! just cant belive it uknow, i didnt know u cud get tablets from 1doc to get knocked bk from another ! so im a little worried cos i hate sitting in waiting rms etc :( but anyways nowt i can do, ive put a complait in aswell :shrug:

OMG am nearly 10wk !!! :wohoo: cant belive it uknow so so plsed, dont wana tept fate but ive been fine aswell :)


----------



## Sarah+

Good on you for putting in a complaint Honey. He sounds like a jerk. You should ask for a note to be put on your file that you wish to be phoned in advance if you regular dr won't be there, so you can reschedule. 

Shelley, I was just noticing this morning that my cm is getting a little more stringy, a bit more 'fertile' looking, not as thick as before. Getting a bit more quantity too, which I know is normal. 

I have a killer of a headache. Don't want to take anything, so am waiting for DH to get home so he can give me a head and neck massage. I prob should get off the computer as it won't be helping :(


----------



## geogem

Yeah honey I just realised that!! I'll be 10 weeks on Thursday!! It has gone soooo quickly!!
I know what you mean about tempting fate tho - Ive bin fine too!! wouldnt even know I was pregnant apart from getting fatter!!


----------



## honey08

geogem 
were due same date ! 16july09 :) its my OH bday aswell this date and hes sure baby will cum on this date aswell, who knows maybe !!! 

got my tablets sorted ladies, just spoke to another doc that sorted my early scan out, he said and so i shud put a complait in, i said oh i posted it yday!! i mean this is maybe this other docs opinion on these tablets, but so wot, his opinion aint always right !! wot if he didnt agree on medication someone relied on .... wud he stop it ? cant belive it still uknow OH sick of me goin on now !!!!!!!!

its my bday 2moro ladies :) im just happy weve a healthy baby in there, dont want anything eles !!!!! 
geogem , i bet were aving boys uknow,cos we aint been ill etc, from wot ive read those with bad ms av girls ! nikki and shelly are defo aving girls ;) this is wot i reckon anyways, this is my first so i honeslty dont care wot sex i have, ive stepson, but ive not been around him till he was 10, so it wudnt make a difference :) 
does any1eles av a "feeling" wot sex there having ? be gud to look bk see if we were right !!!!!!!!! 
av good days lasses :hugs:


----------



## geogem

I have no idea but I had no morning sickness with my first and my mum had none with any of us (2 girls) and my nanna had 9 kids (7 girls 2 boys) and never suffered with any of them!
I think that some of it is in your genes - did your mum's get ill girls??

I have never been a sicky person tho - I havent actually vomited since I was 15 (11 years ago) so would havew been surprised to be ill!! 

I dont know about the sex - not bothered at all as long as its healthy!!


----------



## Elliebank

My Mum was the same, she didn't have m/s with either me or my brother. I've just been sick once so reckon you get it from yr Mum. 

Shelley my cm has been like the other girls said - creamy & lots!!!


----------



## Lanyloo

My Mum had bad ms with me & my sister but not with my Brothers. A friend of mine is 28 weeks and having a girl, she never had any sickness at all in the first tri, in fact she didnt have any symptoms at all!

I'm thinking I'm poss having a girl but then I'd hate to be wrong, maybe I'm just thinking that because we like more girls names than boys!


----------



## tabbybartley

yup i got the next ultrasound on monday! cant wait.

i have a question about sleeping. i havent had a good sleep since i got my bfp
i wake up tons, my dreams were always vivid before so now just worse, im always stuffed up but we have our woodstove going so that may be why. i toss and turn all night. i think part of the reason is i dont know how to sleep..like whats ok. ive read you can lay on your stomach until its uncomfortable, shouldnt on your back as much, i dont know how im supposed to sleep and so i toss all night. i lay on my stomach and get feeling like theres too much weight on it, i go on my back and worry the same, i get uncomfortable on my sides...does it really matter?


----------



## geogem

Tabby - I know what you mean! I arent struggling to sleep really but the keeping comfy!!
I have always slept on my stomach but now it is really uncomfortable.
I have been looking at those prego pillows as I borrowed one when I had my first and they are a lifesaver!!
Ah well it will be worth it!!


----------



## wishingonastar

hey shelley glad its looking good with the hamster :)
think you're right gem about it being in your genes cos my sis didn't really get morning sickness but suffered really bad with indigestion and heartburn and thats what i've got really bad!


----------



## Hansie

Hi ladies I remembered my lovely cycle buddies were here again :blush: so i thought i would pop in and say hi. My mum had really bad ms with me and my brother she vomited all day every day for 9 months!!!!! She had a still born at 6 months before me tho and had no symptoms at all she didn't evan know she was pg till 5 months!! I didn't have illness half as bad with my first I think its ment to get worse with each pg?
I dont have a clue what im having I cant wait for the supprise tho :happydance:
Im a bit worried...as you prob know i had my private scan yesterday which was lovely and really put my mind at rest (I will post pic when I work out how lol) However the doc I saw at the private hospital asked for my doctors name and put it in a file with a couple of scsn photos. Now im really worried that they will cancel my NHS scan on the 30th of dec cos I had a private one. please help me put my mind at rest I am entitled to my 11/12 week dating scan right? weather I had a private one or not? thanks lovely ladies im pleased your all well xxxxxx


----------



## NikiJJones

My Mum never got MS with all 3 of us, but my Granny suffered like I'm doing, and I'm actually more alike to her in lots of ways. 
Shelley: DH and I thought our beanie looked like a hamster at one of our scans too. I think it was the shape, but also the fact that the little heart was going so fast reminded us of our dwarf hamsters which we used to have.
Today I've been feeling more philosphical about the MS, if that is possible. I've had a really lazy day lying around reading, and every now and then I've leaned over and hurled into my yellow bucket, and then got back to reading. Is it possible I'm getting used to this?!!
My Mum arrives tomorrow! Yay!!! Looking forward to seeing her sooooooo much.


----------



## NikiJJones

Hansie: I've been having private scans as I've been so anxious after my MC. They wrote to my GP as they have to legally, but there is NO WAY this will make the NHS cancel your scheduled scan. My GP knows why I've been having private ones too, and my 12 week scan is still booked in for 31st Dec.


----------



## Hansie

Thanks for that nikijones what you said has made me feel much better. I am just so looking forward to it and I would hate for them to cancel it cos I went private. My private scan was good and my mum came with me but DH can come to the NHS (as he is off over christmas and NY) one and he never got to come to my lil girls 12 week scan cos he was working away. I have never had a m/c but ive been really worried about everything this time round. Also I think there will be a much better picture in a couple of weeks and im not convinced the private doc got my dates right as it would have to have been an imaculate conception if I conceved when he says so I want the NHS to confirm that too xxxxxxxx


----------



## geogem

Hi there ladies, 
Well I have nearly hit the 10 week mark and I am feeling really optermistic this morning!! 
I still feel great and have now come to terms with the fact that I have had it easy and I'm lucky!! Whereas before I was thinking the worst of my lack of symptoms!! 

Starting to look forward to xmas but excited about New year more as New Years day happens to be my 12 week mark!!

I have started to believe we hit a very fertile period as in the past few weeks about 20 of my friends have all announced they are expecting too!! everyone is pregnant!!

Anyway babbling on a bit now!! Hope all is good girlies!!


----------



## honey08

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: my birthday2day lasses :) not doin much ,guna go out for dinner, cos garys at wrk 2night :)
Hansie 
uknow u said bout ur dates? well when i had scan she told me its 5days here or there, so dont worry to much hun,also u will defo get ur NHS scans hun, dont matter wether uv had private scans etc :)
ive no idea wether my mam/nan had MS,as i dont talk to me mam and me nan aint ere no more, i was so poorly with ms last time b4 i mc,just cant belive the difference ! its my boobs that are really sore tho, oh gosh if i turn over in bed and 4get to b careful im nearly in tears :(

looking forward to my 12wk scan although ive no date yet, im at MW 2moro,....first app :dance:im still scared of course,i think everyones scared till u feel safter,but this precvious mc has took at lot of excitment away and replaced it with fear :( ,guna enjoy christmas and then look forward to next yr,new yr....new baby :mrgreen:

hope everyone is well ?


----------



## Elliebank

Happy birthday Honey!!! :cake:


----------



## geogem

happy birthday Honey - have a great day


----------



## Lanyloo

Happy Birthday Honey :happydance:


----------



## SJK

happy birthday honey, have a fab day xx


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls.

Happy Birthday Honey - Hope you have a good day, and enjoy your meal out tonight. Wow, santa and birthday fairy all in one week - you lucky girl!! xxxxxx

Hows everyone today? I have started to actually feel better believe it or not?! Apart from having the lurgy, the m/s has really gone off the boil. I still cant eat properly, but its not because I feel sick, I just lose my appetite (still annoying and horrible though!) I went to bed at 8:30 last night and slept through all night apart from toilet breaks and moaning about my sore throat. This lurg is a real bad one. Everyone seems to be really poorly??

The topic about genetic m/s I cant really say. My mom seems to think she's never been healthier when pregnant. I was awful with William, awful with the last pregnancy, but I seem to be alright with this one? (apart from the complications...) Who knows. Maybe it is to do with having a boy or girl. my GP said you can either tolerate homones or not (I cant take the pill either) Last time I just couldnt function, but this is all different, so I guess he's wrong? 

Well ladies, I am off out to the cinema soon, so had better go. Hope I dont drive everyone mental coughing!!

Catch you all soon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elliebank

Hi Shelley,

I have a sore throat too & was a bit blocked up this morning so think I'm getting a cold. Great!! No getting dosed up on cold & flu drinks like I normally do!!

What are you watching at the pics?

Is anyone else not that tired? I'm still going to bed at normal time (10.30/11pm), I do feel a bit tired during the day but not excessively so. Although I can't be bothered doing much, I just want to slob about on the settee all the time which unfortunately I can't.

:hug:


----------



## geogem

In all fairness I have never suffered with hormones wth anything really, no probs with periods or previous pregnancies and never really been a sicky/ill person!

I dont tend to suffer with a lot!! Must be lucky !!


----------



## stressederic

I haven't been on for a while been too stressed out (doom n gloom thinking all gonna go wrong again) Had a big fresh bleed few weeks ago and some spotting pink last week so resigned myself to another mmc

Anyhow went for scan as planned yesterday and all is fine!!!!.... put my due date forward from 11th july to 5th july so I'm happy happy happy

Still throwing up at least 3 times a day, got a gross lump feeling in my throat all the time had it on my other kids too makes me heave all the time, am I the only nut case thats got this?? I assume it must be my dangly bit swollen from heaving!!


----------



## SJK

stressederic said:


> I haven't been on for a while been too stressed out (doom n gloom thinking all gonna go wrong again) Had a big fresh bleed few weeks ago and some spotting pink last week so resigned myself to another mmc
> 
> Anyhow went for scan as planned yesterday and all is fine!!!!.... put my due date forward from 11th july to 5th july so I'm happy happy happy
> 
> Still throwing up at least 3 times a day, got a gross lump feeling in my throat all the time had it on my other kids too makes me heave all the time, am I the only nut case thats got this?? I assume it must be my dangly bit swollen from heaving!!

glad scan went well :happydance: xx


----------



## shelleylu

stressederic said:


> I haven't been on for a while been too stressed out (doom n gloom thinking all gonna go wrong again) Had a big fresh bleed few weeks ago and some spotting pink last week so resigned myself to another mmc
> 
> Anyhow went for scan as planned yesterday and all is fine!!!!.... put my due date forward from 11th july to 5th july so I'm happy happy happy
> 
> Still throwing up at least 3 times a day, got a gross lump feeling in my throat all the time had it on my other kids too makes me heave all the time, am I the only nut case thats got this?? I assume it must be my dangly bit swollen from heaving!!

So pleased it went well for you honey. Next time keep us posted!! I wondered where you'd got to!! We've all been the same. I was totally convinced it was it for me untill our scan showed our little hamster bean!!

I'll change your EDD xxx

Gem, what can I say? You're one lucky woman!! I always seem to be ill, and have always had bad luck with gynea issues/hormones and various other things. Can you have your share off me please??!!

Ellie - I watched Madagascar 2 - it was so funny. I love the first one, and couldnt wait any longer to see this one. We went out for a meal then to the pics. My son didnt know anything about it so it was a nice suprise. Nice team building excerise!!

Honey - I hope you've had a lovely night too !! xxxx

TTFN everyone xxx


----------



## geogem

Hi there ladies!! 

Shelley - I would take it if possible love but I am afraid I cant!!
And I wanna see Madagascar 2!! it looks sooo cool and the first one was great!! 

stressederic - Glad all went well for you!! We have all been the same on here poppet!! Its all worry, panic and scared!! 

But we seem to be getting further ladies I am 10 weeks today!! so so close to that infamous barrier of 12 weeks!! We r nearly there ladies - keep the PMA and we shall manage it!!

ttfn!!


----------



## honey08

hiya lasses :)

went to my first MW app 2day :dance: it went fine, untill she wanted blood outa me :( just really hurts me uknow and i theres only one place in my arm i will let them do it from, after all when i had dnc the suregeon did inject me in my artery !! :(
i got all me books etc,then i said erm when i went for a 8wk scan she said i wudnt need one till 20wk :shock: and the MW said oh well i wil referr u anyways,cos i said i was so scared of getting to 13wk and aving a mmc like last time, i am super scared uknow, wont be telling any family till ive ad a scan uknow!!! 

hope all is doin well ? yes 10wk for me aswell 2day !! :wohoo::wohoo: cant wait til am saying "ooohhh 40wk 2day" !!! lol 
take care ladies xxx


----------



## Lanyloo

I had my dating scan today and it was amazing! Baby has changed so much in 2 weeks and actually looks like a tiny baby. Had hand up to face and leg up in the air and did a little jump for us!

Dates a spot on so due date stays the same.


----------



## Hansie

Hi ladies 
So pleased everyone seems to be doing well apart from the odd lurgey.
I had bloods taken yesterday im usually fine with it but it really hurt my arm I never remember it hurting that much ever before! I still have a sore arm today!!
Im really hoping the bub changes and grows a lot from now till my next scan on the 30th of dec. I remember my 12 week scan from my lil girl and it was amazing. 
We are off on hubbys work do on sat night yay!! and we also have friends coming over for dinner tomo so an action packed weekend for us!! How about U? doing anything exciting this weekend the last one before christmas :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SJK

honey glad your mw went well :happydance:, sorry about your arm :cry: 

lanyloo glad scan went well :cloud9:

hows everyone else ??

well girls 4 days until d-day, shelly will you update my scan on page 1?

Im starting to really panic now, Ive been very sick today, the only thing I can stomach, boiled eggs and toast came up as well :dohh: so Im hoping thats a good sign xx


----------



## Sarah+

Hi Ladies,

Happy (belated) birthday Honey :)

So many scans and appointments happening! Glad they all went well. :hugs: 

I have my next appointment tonight..... excited but very nervous as well. 9w+4d today. My m/s is pretty much gone. I have this mild sick feeling, but think it's more nerves! Hope that's not a bad sign, as my tiredness is also much better... I just generally feel much better. I guess I'm just nervous because I've had a few instances of bleeding now, and need to see that beating heart again. 

Have a great day.


----------



## shelleylu

Morning ladies.

How is everyone? Lots going on this week - sorry if I forget to mention anyones scan or appointment, I get a bit carried away!!

Sarah - make sure you let us know how everything went for you hun xx

Well I got an email from my college tutor this morning just to let me know I got 100% on the exam I took on Wednesday! I goes towards my final grade, so Im very happy about that! I know its only a GCSE, but at school I didnt even pass science! Everything else was wonderful, but science was BAD so to get 100% grades are very pleasing - especailly with the lurgy!!!

Apart from tht Ive nothing much to report. I officially have the cold from hell. I now have to get up every night at 4am to go to the toilet, and last night I didnt get back to sleep till around half 5. I couldnt breathe and kept coughing. Im worried about pulling my tummy. I keep getting these horrid attacks and my tum goes all tight. Its the last thing I need really, especially a week before Christmas!!!!!!

Anyway, less of the moaning. Big X's everyone xxx


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies - glad to hear all is going well!! 

Good luck on your appointment tonight Sarah+, I'm sure everything will be fine.

Hansie - I am afraid that its the last weekend before xmas and - Its my weekend to work!! - Terrible I only work 1 weekend in 10 and it just happens to be mine this weekend!

Anyway - still feeling good!! - I have my works xmas party tomorrow night! I was thinking of dying my hair tonight!! - I know they say not too, but my roots are unbelievable - does anyone else dye their haie - and will you carry on doing whilst preggers?? - I did last time and it did no harm.


----------



## Sarah+

Well, the scan went great! The baby sized at 9+6, which is 2 days ahead of last time, so Shelley, if you wouldn't mind changing my EDD of 18th July please. 

We heard the heartbeat and the LO was moving around and even waved! I'll try to attach some pics. 

Well done on your test Shelley! 100% is pretty impressive, especially as you were so sick. Sorry to hear you're still not feeling great. 

Geogem, I had my hair done yesterday. I had a 1/2 head of foils/highlights, which I know is slightly different to a full colour/roots, but none of my doctors mentioned hair as a no-no, so I think it's all fine. You've got to have good hair for Christmas!


----------



## shelleylu

Sarah+ said:


> Well, the scan went great! The baby sized at 9+6, which is 2 days ahead of last time, so Shelley, if you wouldn't mind changing my EDD of 18th July please.
> 
> We heard the heartbeat and the LO was moving around and even waved! I'll try to attach some pics.
> 
> Well done on your test Shelley! 100% is pretty impressive, especially as you were so sick. Sorry to hear you're still not feeling great.
> 
> Geogem, I had my hair done yesterday. I had a 1/2 head of foils/highlights, which I know is slightly different to a full colour/roots, but none of my doctors mentioned hair as a no-no, so I think it's all fine. You've got to have good hair for Christmas!


So pleased to hear it went well Sarah!!:happydance:

Its such a relief isnt it??!!

Now, I am confused. Is your EDD the 18th, or the 20th??!! Sorry, pregnancy brain and the cold have taken over my ability to read....:dohh:


----------



## Sarah+

It is now the 18th July. (It was the 19th, then the 20th, and now the 18th! Sorry for all the changes. Guess LO had a growth spurt!)
Yes, such a relief :)
I wouldn't worry about the tight feeling you're getting. I get like that sometimes. And the baby is still safely down under your pelvic bone, so won't be bothered by the coughing or the tightness.


----------



## shelleylu

Thanks Sarah. I know what you mean about moving you around, its crazy!!

Anyway, guess what? We've now got the same due date!!!! (ignore the weird ticker...lol)

I got put back a couple of days, so we're on the same day. Guess that makes us buddies!!! - although you have to share me with Gem ;)

xxxxx


----------



## Sarah+

shelleylu said:


> Thanks Sarah. I know what you mean about moving you around, its crazy!!
> 
> Anyway, guess what? We've now got the same due date!!!! (ignore the weird ticker...lol)
> 
> I got put back a couple of days, so we're on the same day. Guess that makes us buddies!!! - although you have to share me with Gem ;)
> 
> xxxxx

Yea, I have a buddy! I've been waiting til I got a better EDD to seek some buddies out.


----------



## Sarah+

Okay, so here are my pics. My favourite part is the little hand!

The dr actually tried to look for the sex, but couldn't see anything definitive. Said that sometimes he can get an idea, but LO was being coy.
 



Attached Files:







10weesk_1.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 9









10weeks_3.jpg
File size: 58.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## shelleylu

Ah, your pics are great Sarah! I love the little hand. My LO was waving too!! And your dr tried to sex your LO, thats brave!!! Maybe next time you'll find out. Whens your next scan??

xx


----------



## Sarah+

shelleylu said:


> Ah, your pics are great Sarah! I love the little hand. My LO was waving too!! And your dr tried to sex your LO, thats brave!!! Maybe next time you'll find out. Whens your next scan??
> 
> xx

In three weeks. I don't think it would have been very reliable, had he told us. DH just asked him if he could tell, and he said he sometimes could, but usually not yet. 

Speaking of DH, he wants the computer, so I'm off. Bye!


----------



## geogem

Wow girlies - I only went out for lunch!! Chatterboxes!!

Anyhow - congrats on your exam shelley! - excellent news!! 

Goes to show not all womens brains go to mush when preggers!!

Sarah+ - Excellent news on the scan sweetie - well done, glad all went okay!!


----------



## Peanut78

Congrats on your exams Shelly - great news - wonderful to receive just before x-mas as well!

Sarah also wondeful to hear your scan went well, fantastic pic's you got!

My OH and I are off to Dubai this evening to see my sis and her family and then onwards to London the week after till after NYE - can't wait. 

Then I get to have my next scan on the 06/01 - whoo-hoo - bring it on. 

Merry X-Mas All and Happy New Year!!!!!

:hug:

Also Shelly can you add my EDD as 22/07/09


----------



## SJK

shelley well done on the exam, congrats! :happydance:

sarah so glad the scan went well, fab pics :cloud9:

peanut have a fab time, Im so jealous, where are you staying :happydance:

gem, how was your lunch xx


----------



## geogem

well i say luch!! - I went out on my lunch break and got my car washed, filled it with fuel and popped home to see how my DH was doing with decorating my hall!!

So I actually ate on the run, as usual!!

I was a bit cheeky tho!! A large crispy Bacon buttie!!
yum yum!!


----------



## honey08

awww sarah congrats on ur fab scan hun !! :cloud9:

and shelly :wohoo::wohoo: for ur exam ! WOW !!!! 

hope everyones ok? im fine


----------



## Sarah+

Thanks Honey :)

Yeah, I'm fine too. M/s practially gone, not really tired so much. Apart from my ever-growing and rather sore boobs, and hungry all the time, feel quite normal. Hope those with the bad m/s get a reprieve to enjoy all the Christmas goodies!


----------



## honey08

i know ive been super lucky uknow,and im not a lucky person really, ive had no MS ,just super sore boobs,tiredness ..... sometimes feel very very sick but no actually been sick !! so ive been lucky i know, hope nikki and others with bad ms can have lots of chrimbo sweeties :mrgreen:


----------



## stressederic

I'm still puking at least three times a day, its gross!!

Been reading up this morning about breast feeding, I bottle fed my last 2 now 8 and 10 but really want to give BF a good go, just can;t bear the thought of getting em out in front of people ( I know I've got yonks to think about it)


----------



## honey08

stressederic 
ive thought bout this aswell uknow, its so important especially first few days,but i wud love to do it as long as poss uknow, but wot i will do,i wud express aswell so my stepson and OH dont feel left out uknow :) 
ive read alsorts of benfits aswell for us, like it helps pull ur muscles bk up and lose pg weight a little faster :)


----------



## stressederic

I certaintly need the benefit of muscles my belly is huge already!!! I can't do my trousers up think I'm gonna get a belly band off ebay today


----------



## stressederic

or a beard and pretend to be santa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honey08

:rofl::rofl: i know i need to get some soon uknow ! u can get pk of 3 from newlook uknow !! £12 !


----------



## Sarah+

stressederic said:


> or a beard and pretend to be santa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## stressederic

ta I haven't seen them there will look online can't be arsed to fight crowds today


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello ladies,
My MS seems to be easing. (touch wood!). 3 days ago I wasn't sick at all, and yesterday and today only threw up very early morning. Still feel sick most of the time, but much less vomiting. FX this is the end of it.
I had my 10 week scan Friday and all went well. I'll write more about it in my journal.
:hug:


----------



## shelleylu

NikiJJones said:


> Hello ladies,
> My MS seems to be easing. (touch wood!). 3 days ago I wasn't sick at all, and yesterday and today only threw up very early morning. Still feel sick most of the time, but much less vomiting. FX this is the end of it.
> I had my 10 week scan Friday and all went well. I'll write more about it in my journal.
> :hug:

Hi everyone - Niki - was gonna send out a search party for you !!! Wondered where you'd gone, and Ive been thinking about you. Glad all seems to be clearing up xx

I cant believe how well I feel really. Apart from the worst cold of my life I have hardly any sickess now, and I am starting to actually feel well - Its amazing really! - plus, I am still losing weight. I spoke to my mw and she said its fine as long as its not too much and I start to put it on soon. I actually got into my slim jeans, and have had to put my fat jeans in the bottom of the draw!! good times!!!

So sorry everyone, I wont be joining in wityh the belly band thing just yet. I hope to keep unnecessary weight off me, as I have to be a bridesmaid 6 weeks after my edd and the dress fits me now - so I'll have to super slim to get back into it!!

In the mean time, its nearly Christmas everyone! Its all getting very exciting in my house. Think we're watching The Snowman later. We ned some Christmassy smileys on here dont you think??!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## wishingonastar

hey girls...i've joined the belly band club! got them off ebay shipped from japan and only took about 2 weeks (if anyone wants seller details let me know).
got one in black and one white as figured they're the most universal colours to wear and can't wait to try them out :)

also am over the moon as after some advice from girls on here and a lot of patience i've managed to find baby's heartbeat with a doppler i picked up today...so happy cos now i can announce it crimbo day without worrying!

yippee :happydance:


----------



## stressederic

I've been thinking of getting a doppler, do you mind if I ask which one you've got and where you got it I think it would be great for kids to hear their brother or sister over christmas
x x x
thanks!


----------



## SJK

Hi girls, hows things?? 

I got sent home from work today, never been so sick and so it continues, cant wait for hubby to get home so that I can go back to bed, have a good night xx


----------



## Sarah+

Hi Ladies,
Just dropped in to wish you a Merry Christmas. I'm about to head home for two weeks, so might not be on much. 
bye :plane:


----------



## honey08

wishingonastar 
ive ordered one :happydance: i ordered the green one as it has a gel with it for a little extra (but wud need it anyways) i got in from retail theropy for £29.95,that incl pnp,they say next day delivery,so uknow wot i be doin christmas day.....IF im convinced i can defo hear it we might actually tell stepson on christmas,and maybe his mam !!!cant wait, like u though im so scared of having a mmc, as i had one in march,and we didnt know anything was wrong till i was 11wk:cry:

sarah+ if ur not around much over xmas then wishing u a fantastic one and happy new yr :dance:
SJK, sry to hear bout the ms :( and nikki i hope uv seen the last of urs hun :hugs:

takecare all xx


----------



## SJK

wish me luck girls, starting to get nervous now, 12 and a half hours to go :help: xx


----------



## shelleylu

SJK said:


> wish me luck girls, starting to get nervous now, 12 and a half hours to go :help: xx

Let us know how everything goes SJK!

Thining of you, and Ill report back as soon as I can!!

xxxxx

Hope everyone else is ok. Busy day today - catch you all later xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Good luck SJK!!
:hug:


----------



## geogem

Hey Ladies, 

SJK Hope everything went okay, 

Well how is everyone?? I'm still feeling strangely good, Nothing to report here.

Getting excited now, only 1 week until my scan!! And work have given me the full day off on pay for it too!! which makes life even better!!

Had my works xmas do on Saturday night and found it quite funny being the only sober one at the party!! Especially when we get a full 4 course meal and all drinks for free!!
the bar bill for 20 of us was £620.

But anyway glad all is okay with everyone at the mo!!


----------



## SJK

well girls, it was amazing :cloud9:

she (gut feeling) was kicking like mad and then when me, hubby and ds, and doc were watching the screen lifted her right arm and waved, i cried my eyes out :cloud9:, best xmas present ever, thankyou xxxx

back to original dates, sorry shelly :dohh:, 6th july. And my consultant gave me a date for my 20 week scan on 23rd feb, she said if I want can have a scan in 4 weeks if Im still feeling anxious xx :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## Elliebank

:yipee: That's great news hon, where are the pics?!!


----------



## SJK

Elliebank said:


> :yipee: That's great news hon, where are the pics?!!

only got one, its at home, if I dont upload it tonight, I will do it in the morning xx :cloud9:


----------



## Elliebank

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## geogem

Excellent news SJK 

Gald all is well with LO - Cant wait to see your piccy


----------



## shelleylu

SJK said:


> well girls, it was amazing :cloud9:
> 
> she (gut feeling) was kicking like mad and then when me, hubby and ds, and doc were watching the screen lifted her right arm and waved, i cried my eyes out :cloud9:, best xmas present ever, thankyou xxxx
> 
> back to original dates, sorry shelly :dohh:, 6th july. And my consultant gave me a date for my 20 week scan on 23rd feb, she said if I want can have a scan in 4 weeks if Im still feeling anxious xx :cloud9: :cloud9:

Great news!!!

Im so pleased it went well!! Looking forward to seeing your pic - get it on asap! Ill change your dates now, dont worry about it.

I was going to ask everyone what team they thought they were on, and write them on the front page, and see how many of us would be right?! Thought it would be fun (or do I have too much time on my hands???lol)

Anyway, Ill start off - I think BLUE!

Anyone else?

xxx


----------



## honey08

awwww SJK thats fantastic :dance::dance: so so plsed all went good for u xxx

as for me, im waiting on me doppler cuming, shud b 2moro,but with xmas post an all who knows....
shelly, ive a gut feeling im on team blue (even tho garys keep calling baby her:?) simply cos of the ms i havent had !!! but yeh it defo be intresting to see if we were right !!! wot bout everyone eles, wot are u guesses ?!?! of course we all want healthy little buddles, i wudnt care if mine came out purple:rofl: as long as s/he is healthy !! but yeh defo sure team blue, if team pink i will b more than happy aswell....this is my first so ive neither to compare to :):)

nikki ,thanks for the tx, have to wait till 730pm till ive free tx as we only put credit on garys phone,well most the time....so b txing u bk then hun ! :)
talking of credit,gary lost a £10 voucher 2day,we got it yday and i was saying put it on now,u will loose it....no i will wait till 2moro he said !! knew he wud tho uknow !!!!! 

takecare xx


----------



## SJK

thanks girls, I will put the pic on as soon as :cloud9:, although its not the best.

Il say team pink, only cos my ms is so bad compared with my wee man, although I dont mind xx :cloud9:


----------



## shelleylu

Morning ladies,

Just a quick one as I have another busy one today!

I had the weirdest dream this morning about giving birth. I had a little boy, but he was a really weird colour?! Really orange and funny looking - but lovely all the same! How odd is that?!

Hope everyone is alright. Think the dreaded morning sickness is coming back, have had a couple of bad nights - plus this horrid bug hasnt left the building yet!! :(

honey, I agree with you, as long as our bean is healthy I dont mind what we have - but it is fun guessing!!! So far 2 blues 1 pink!!

TTFN xxxx


----------



## Elliebank

Morning girls - I think team pink, no reason for this & if anything I should be thinking team blue as I've had no m/s, but have a feeling of team pink!


----------



## SJK

morning girls xx :happydance:,

hope your feeling better soon shelly, Im loaded with the flu :dohh: xx


----------



## SJK

Im just thinking girls, the september thread will be opening soon :happydance::happydance: :cloud9: :baby: xx


----------



## geogem

I think team blue. - Not that it matters just dont think I cant miss morning sickness twice in a row and have different sexes - surely!!

come on SJK where those piccies - came on here especially for it!!


----------



## SJK

sorry Gem, I am in work, I promise I will put it on this afternoon when I get home, couldnt stop being sick last night and had to go straight to bed :sleep:, feeling a bit better today, although took a bite of toast there and starting heaving :dohh:, how am I going to eat my xmas dinner ?

Is anyone else dizzy ? I think its something to do with me not getting enough fluids ??


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Crikey its all go. Everyone mst be very busy - there's hardly any action on BnB!!

Ive just come back from B'ham shopping. Wasnt too busy to be honest. I had my hair cut (it so needed it after the last 2 months of constant grease!!) There was a pregnant lady in the chair behind me. She is due in July too. I heard her talking about it. The stylist turned around to her and said ''Are you looking forward to getting fat then?'' I swear I could have swung something at her. What a horrid thing to say to someone who is pregnant! She kept coming out with the usual - ''Bet you can eat what you like now'' etc... She was so dim. Some people amaze me sometimes!!!!

Well its been virtually 24 hours with a constant migraine and Im begining to get a little cheesed of with it, I can handle one at night (when they usually come) but not solid all day long ones!!!! Grrrr...

I dont want to eat either. I know how you feel SJK - I feel so sorry for you. I can do lunch, just not tea. Thank god Christmas dinner is in the afternoon or there would be no point!! Lets hope it starts to wear off for everyone for good now. My Christmas wish for us all!!

Right - will update front page with predictions and Im off to wrap some prizes!!

xxxxx


----------



## SJK

girls meet beany :cloud9:

not the best pic in the world, the outline of head to the right, the big thingabove the body is the cord, not meaning to sound patronising, but it is so blared, hopefully I will get a better one in 4 weeks :cloud9: xx
 



Attached Files:







beany 08 002.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## shelleylu

Beautiful little bean xxx


----------



## SJK

right gotta go, I have 25 mins to get changed and get to the train station to meet hubby, hes treating me to dinner, honey and bbq rack of ribs, lets hope I can eat it :happydance:


----------



## Elliebank

Lovely pic hon, enjoy yr meal!! We've just ordered Chinese, yum yum!


----------



## loopylew

hello girlies how are we all? ive not managed to get on for a bit, im 12w4d now, can't believe it, had my scan and everything was fine, im so relieved , gonna get hubby to put picks on asap x


----------



## honey08

aww fab pic SJK :) and loopylew fab all went great for u aswell :dance:

as for me, well i got doppler today,and i know it says from 12wk,but lots hear it earlier and lots heat HB late aswell, i was trying for ages, and i "think" i heard a few fast,loud,thuding beats,but then it went, so if it was maybe baby went somewhere eles ! but tell u wot didnt think it wud be this hard ! surley gets easier as time goes on cos the heart b bigger !! 
i was feeling ok till i came on ere and started readin bout mmc, i know that horror only2well,my first pregnancy ended this way in march this yr:cry: and im terrified ladies uknow, reading bout dissapearing syptoms and thought,,,omg my boobs aint been as sore as usuall, and bout 15min ago feel a little cramping, unless it with worry or strecthing:? so scared of going to 12wk scan now unkow, does it happen after seeing HB at 8wk? aww ladies, if this happened to us again there wuddnt b no more ttc for us uknow, i just cudnt risk the chance of mmc/mc again :cry: dont know wot to do,will i feel reassured after 12wk even ? yes i will got doppler !! sry for going on like this ladies but its all cum bk to me,reading it happen to someone eles:cry:


----------



## wishingonastar

lovely scan sjk :) so lucky for you to get one in before crimbo too!

honey - seriously i understand what you're going through...i haven't had a mmc myself but having read how it can happen it has scared the life out of me cos i haven't wanted to get too excited til scan done and all i kept thinking was 'we're gonna announce it to everyone christmas day then get scan done next tue and find baby hasn't got heartbeat' it's my absolute worst nightmare at the mo hence me getting doppler! i now feel reassured to announce it safely thank god!

from what i understand with mmc from the reading i've done, the baby seems to die very early (4-6 weeks) but body carries on thinking its pregnant and the only way its picked up is at first scan which tends to happen between 12-16 weeks. if these ladies had a scan earlier their miscarriage would be picked up earlier. the fact that you had a scan at 8 weeks and baby had heartbeat should mean baby is ok. And i know you had problems initially finding beat on doppler but you gotta remember your baby is teeny tiny and they often hide behind your pubic bone at this stage which makes it even harder!

just make sure you do it when you haven't been to toilet for at least hour and half if not longer cos then if bladders full it pushes uterus up and makes baby easier to find and lay flat on your back
x


----------



## honey08

yeah, thanks hun, i understand ur fears aswell uknow, i never knew bout mmc till i had one, it b as scary for u cos uv read bout them aswell....really feel for susan,lyns and others uknow, brings it all bk like yday :cry:


OMG....... ITS XMAS EVE! ! ! !


----------



## wishingonastar

i know i really feel for them... i explained what it was to OH cos he didn't understand why i was so scared but now he does...might sound strange but if i were to miscarry with bleeding i could cope with that but getting to your first scan and finding out that way is too cruel

but enough feeling sad...we have to be positive - especially as it's CRIMBO TOMORROW!!!!!!!! 

i'm now cooking dinner for 10 peeps (as my dad was gonna do it but isn't well). i've now gotta spend today tidying my whole house, hiding baby stuff thats randomly around, putting tree up and starting the mass cooking! scary but fun :)


----------



## Elliebank

I know what you mean about missed miscarriage ladies, I am so scared that it will happen to me, especially cos I haven't had an earlier scan. I am trying to think positively though, and keep talking to my tummy cos I'm sure there's an ickle baby swimming around in there!! :cloud9:

Wishingonastar sounds like you have a lot to do today!! I'm working today (but at home so not too bad) & we're going my Aunty's tomorrow for Christmas dinner. We've also got ingredients in for a fry up in the morning, yum!


----------



## shelleylu

Morning lovelies!!

:happydance:ITS CHRISTMAS EVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:How exciting???!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Im excited anyway:blush:

Oh Honey, dont be scared sweetie. I have had a MMC too at 10weeks, and finding out late with no symptoms was awful. It does bring back horrible memories listening to others go through the same ordeal. I feel for them and thier partners so much. And it is worse if you havent bled or had any problems because you feel so cheated. BUT. Its not going to happen to us again - OK?! We have healthy happy babies swimming quite contently around (even if you cant quite hear them!) - BTW I have decided to not buy the doppler as Id be on it 24-7 lol. We nee some PMA back in the room!!!

Lets all enjoy the fact we cant drink over the festive period by eating lots of chocolates, triffle, sauasage rolls and anything else you can get your hands on!!!

BRING ON SANTA AND KEEP SMILING!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishingonastar

oh elliebank i'm so jealous! i want a fry up tomorrow morning now...but there's no way i'm battling tescos again it was horrific yesterday! might just do a mini one with what i have in fridge!

so excited about tomorrow cos we've bought OH's mum and brother a mug each saying 'grandma' and 'uncle' and wrapped it up for them to open tomorrow and thats how we're gonna break the news to them! they'll b so excited cos whereas i'm the last one in my family to have a kiddy he's the first in his!


----------



## honey08

i know ,i know sry ladies ....PMA PMA PMA :):)

wots every1 doin for xmas dinner? r u going to mil? are they cuming to u ?!

as for me, me gary and houlden are staying in at home :mrgreen: wud rather do this uknow, garys mam goes to bradford to her other sons ....... were aving 
turkey (with stuffing YUM) , yorkie puds, roasts,sprout,carrots,broccili !! liccle saus n bacon,and gallons of gravy :):) we all eat veg as well so they b no waste ere !! 
then weve a gorg choc cake aswell,which is jsut massive,its taking up most the frezzer !! 

cant wait ! guna prepare me veg 2night, so ive not got to do it 2moro, cudnt get any parsnips, but guna av look2day :) YEAH :dance: feel better already now uknow....weve got everything of houldens to wrap,but it soon be done !! 

wot bout u girls ?!?!??!?!


----------



## geogem

wow thats a great way to break the news!! they'll be really happy for you!!

Shelley, Your right! we need PMA!! we are not gonna lose anyone now!! we've come too far!!

Start thinking positive girls!! 

I still have no news as usual!!no sickness, no nothing - I am tired but I think that is because I was in Tesco until midnight and then decide to come back and wrap pressies!! 

but getting excited now - got the kids some extra pressies yesterday and think they are gonna be so impressed they have been spoilt rotten this yr!!


----------



## SJK

morning girls

its christmas :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:,

Honey:hug:, stay strong, I still feel like that even after my scan the other day, but every pregnancy is different, and what we went through was the worst thing in my life, but we have to look to the future and stay positive, you will be grand, we have come this far :hugs:

I wasnt going to, but just for peace of mind, Im going to have another scan in 4 weeks, just so Im not anxious for the next 8 weeks.

Anyway girls, have a very very happy xmas incase Im not back on, have a million things to do!! the usual! will talk to you all soon xxxx


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls, Just a quick one to wish you all a very happy christmas!!!

Hope you have a great day. I'll be busy cooking for my folks and my family - god help me!

I hope to god this sickness dies off a bit. Have started to get rotten ms again :(

Right, pressies to put under the tree and a carrot to nibble on!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honey08

wishing thats fantastic !! :mrgreen: this is wot im hoping to do new yrs :) FX, not even sure i will get 12wk scan yet uknow, after phone consultant next monday so will wait n see !! 

have lovely xmas' ladies :)


----------



## loz

im due 6th july 09x


----------



## samah

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!

Still looking for a buddy with EDD around me 14/07/09... Anyone?


----------



## honey08

if u av look on front pg theres all our due dates,,,,,but were all july mummys :)

hope everyones aving a grt xmas ? ours has been fab,its just me,gary and houlden (garys son) hes 14 and got so much,but wont b getting as much from next yr cos we will av a baby !!! oh my gosh we will have a 5mth old !!


----------



## SJK

Hi Girls,

did you all have a nice xmas :happydance::happydance::happydance:, 

we told our news to the rest of my families, I passed out cards from moonpig and they said from my ds and baby ( see you in july) and everyone looked and passed them on, never caught on:dohh:, only my sil caught on, same happened at inlaws !!

anyway today I heard beanys hb with my doppler :cloud9::cloud9:, best xmas pressie ever, hope you all had a good day and santa was good to yous xxx


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls,


Im all turkery'ed out!!! SJK I Had a lovely day thanks. Bit hectic, but isnt it always?!!

So pleased all went well telling your family. Sounds wonderful - and you heard LO's HB too, how special!!

I am totally shattered. Just had another nap on the sofa - think its made me worse to be honest. 

The sickness is definatey back. It went away for xmas dinner but I had it all day yesterday, and most of this afternoon and tonight. Makes eating bloody difficult!!

Right girls, a bath has been poured out for me, so Im going to get wet. Hope you've all had a lovely couple of days and indulged plenty!! xxxxxx


----------



## shelleylu

PS, SJK - that was our 1000th post you posted!!!! Congatulations !!!

Also, welcome Loz, i shall add you to our list on the front page. Nearly at the 50 marker!!

xxxx


----------



## preggo w/# 2

Hi everyone my names Jess i am currently pregnant with my second child! Third pregnancy! I am very nervous about this pregnancy where as my first pregnancy with my daughter i had preterm labor at 7 months again at 71/2 months and she was then born at 8 months!! Though she did turn out to be ok! She weighed 5 lbs 14 ozs and was 18 3/4 inches! But she only had to spend one extra night in the hospital and at 6 years now you would never know! About 6 months ago me and my fiancee had been trying and i was 2 months and found out it was ectopic! It had to be terminated! I am now 10 weeks and 5 days! I have had 3 u/s and everything is going well and on track! But still worried bout preterm again! I am due July 20th and would love to have some pregnancy buddys! I have yahoo, myspaceim, and i also love to text lol!! So it would be great to hear from some people!!!:hug:


----------



## preggo w/# 2

Hi everyone my names Jess i am currently pregnant with my second child! Third pregnancy! I am very nervous about this pregnancy where as my first pregnancy with my daughter i had preterm labor at 7 months again at 71/2 months and she was then born at 8 months!! Though she did turn out to be ok! She weighed 5 lbs 14 ozs and was 18 3/4 inches! But she only had to spend one extra night in the hospital and at 6 years now you would never know! About 6 months ago me and my fiancee had been trying and i was 2 months and found out it was ectopic! It had to be terminated! I am now 10 weeks and 5 days! I have had 3 u/s and everything is going well and on track! But still worried bout preterm again! I am due July 20th and would love to have some pregnancy buddys! I have yahoo, myspaceim, and i also love to text lol!! So it would be great to hear from some people!!!:hug:
https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20750;51/st/20090720/k/4927/preg.png


----------



## honey08

SJK ....... was this the first time u ad tried with doppler ?! cos ive been trying a cant hear HB yet, maybe to early yet eh ?! let me know hun ,wot a fab day for u !! we didnt tell any1, guna wait till new yrs now :)

preggo w/# 2 
welcome to julys mummys :) im on yahoo, u can add me if u want to ?! u just click on my yahoo sign :) im due 16july09, which is OH bday !! 

we ad a great day yday, we went on the front to watch rft races ,so funny, and it was packed so many people !!! 
new yrs eve OH says hes not goin out, says he wants to spend it in with me !! neither of us use to go out much anyways, if we ad a drink we'd just have a drink in the house :)
wots everyone eles doing? i wud rather stay in anyways, cos if u go out and not drink, people around u seem so drunk and loud:? we will maybe go for a meal :)


----------



## wishingonastar

i gotta work new years :( i work in a nightclub once a week to get extra money and it means i have to work christmas and new year without question! told them about the baby last night though and said i'm handing my notice in as i just can't keep doing it!

know what you mean about going out preggo when peeps are drinking... i've done it twice and felt too unsafe cos of people getting loud and clumsy so won't be going out again!

there was a girl in the club last night while i was working who looked like she had to be 8 months gone and she was drinking fosters and alcopops all night...i was disgusted and was tempted to refuse to serve her if she came to me, but i guess its her choice at the end of the day...


----------



## honey08

wishing ,thats awful bout that lass :( i cant understand it ,its a wonder no1 said anything to her ! 
so r u leaving this job then ? dymean after new yrs? sry ur aving to wrk hun:hugs: i keep thinking, ,,,OMG this will be last xmas and new yr with just me,gary and houlden, next yr we will have a babygirl/babyboy :mrgreen:

wots everyone eles doin new yrs eve ?!?


----------



## wishingonastar

yeah gonna leave after as gonna work a week or two notice then i'll just have my normal 9-5 job to survive which will be a relief!

i keep thinking that...said to my OH this time next year we'll be a family :)


----------



## SJK

Honey I tried on xmas night for about an hour and nothing, got into a right state and then tried agin on boxing morning and after another hour found it, right on my left hip bone. My ds left the doppler on all night and now no battery, hope I can get another on my way home from work, although once I found it, I did it again in the aft and again last night, so it is becoming abit of an obsession :dohh:

welcome preggo w#2 and congrats :cloud9:

I no honey, this time next year :cloud9: :baby:, cant wait !! xx :happydance:

Im in work tonight, roll on 10pm :dohh: xx

ps. my bro is having a party nye, said we can stay over, its about 25 min drive away, but think Id rather come home as I dont fancy everyone drunk and shouting etc all night, and to make matters worse, its a fancy dress, tarts and vicars :dohh:


----------



## SJK

ps. sorry wishing that your having to leave your other job xx


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh house partys are difficult at times like this but as its family it should be fine...? :)
i was relieved to be working boxing day night as my friend invited me to an 80's party at hers so working meant i couldn't go...i knew (and was proved right from the pics!) that it would be a drunken messy night and sober, feeling poop me would not have fitted in!!!


----------



## shelleylu

samah said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!!!!
> 
> Still looking for a buddy with EDD around me 14/07/09... Anyone?

Have added you to our front page for a buddy Samah - congratulations on your BFP!! xxx


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls

How is everyone doin?!

Welcome to Jess - I shall ad you to our front page too. Hope you have a bit more luck wth this pregnancy honey - you must keep us posted!! The support on this site is amazing and there are lots of girls looking for buddies too xx

OH and I have been invited to a party NYE too. DS is at his grandmas for a week and we went out last night. I had a mouthful of curry and a glass of coke. I felt so ill after about an hour we came home early! Hopefully NYE will be easier at its at OH's cousins house.

SJK - step away from the doppler!!! haha.Thats why I havent bothered with one yet. I dont think I could keep off it!!

Wishing - I dont know how you do a bar job. I am asleep on the sofa at 9:30 every night, let alone working 9-5 and nights - you must be made of strong stuff lady! No wonder you're not staying. And I totally agree with partying and drinking like an idiot when your PG. I think each to thier own, but 9 months isnt that long to go without. I dont know....

Aaaaaaanyway, I am off to bed. The evil lurgy has made a come back and its really biting. My throat is swollen so badly and my cough has pulled all the muscles in my back :(

Scan on Tuesday - not long to find out the outcome of all the problems...
Also want to wish Gem good luck for her scan tomorrow, Ill be thinking about you!! xxxx

TTFN girlies xxxxx


----------



## SJK

:rofl::rofl: shelley, you are right, I went home last night and the little rascal was hiding again, took awhile to find her, so Ive decided once a day is plenty.

Shelley, hope you feeling better soon, think I am just getting over it now 

:hi: and welcome to jess and samah and congrats xx

Gem what time is the scan ? Im sure you cant wait !! Cant wait to see the pics :cloud9: and same to Shelley for Tues :cloud9:

anyway girls I wasnt up til midday and am still :sleep:, in work til 10pm, 

say a prayer for my wee granda, hes been in hospital for the last 2 weeks and my mum doesnt think he will get out, he is very poorly :cry: xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

shelley my first scan's tue too!!! mine's at 2pm so we can compare scan pics in the eve :)

sjk - sorry to hear about your grandad :( i hope he's not in too much pain


----------



## loopylew

I really can't believe im almost in the 2nd tri, is anyone else feeling like that? m/s has subsided now, it all doesn't seem real even though I have scan pictures and everything else, think i will be paranoid for the whole of this pregnancy. Ive had awful flu the past 3 days and im just hoping little bean is ok.


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies - I havent been on for a while but thought I'd update you all.

went for a scan yesterday and it was great!! peanut was playing trampolining in my womb!! 

all was good I have been put back to my original date of the 17th July - I knew I was right!!

Docs have told me I have to test for gestational diabetes at 28 weeks due to size of ds and also scan from 36 weeks as they may induce me early too!!

but apart from that all was good.

will try and get piccies on here shortly.


----------



## Elliebank

Glad the scan went well Gem!!! Can't wait to see the pics!!

Has anyone felt their uterus stretching yet? I don't think I have, I just get the odd af like cramp (but not as strong) and sometimes it feels like something is 'stroking' me from inside, near my belly button. That's the only way I can describe it!!!


----------



## honey08

:dance::wohoo::happydance::headspin:
GP phoned me this morning, at 8am, got me scan for 9am, and all is ok, babys so much bigger now! im so happy uknow, got 2pics but my bladder werent full enough, can still see baby tho !! 
after upload off garys laptop tho and it aint wrking so after wait :? its ok tho !! cant belive how lucky i feel, it actually feels real now uknow lasses !! guna tell garys son and his mam 2moro,then guna annonoce it on fb new yrs day !!!!!!!!!! SO SO plsed

gem, glad ur scan went well aswell....shelly,how did ur scan go hun :hugs:

:hi: jess and samah and congrats xx

hope everyones ok ?!?! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## geogem

I have been getting nigly pains that feels like a pulled muscle on my right hand side.
But when I went to my scan yesterday it seems baby is laying right over near my right hip bone. So i suppose that explains that.
The stroking thing that you explained I have been getting too! Very strange!! 

ah well girls - been trying to get scan piccies on but keeps saying they are too big! does anyone know how I reduce them?


----------



## geogem

honey - glad all went well hun! - congrats!! 

hope all is well with you shelley, come on 3 lots of good news today would be great!!

thinking of you shelley


----------



## Elliebank

:happydance: Woo hoo Honey that's great!!! :happydance: Soooo happy for you!!

Gem - not sure about pics, when I upload them I use imageshack.us, upload to that then paste the code on here & it uploads the pic for me


----------



## SJK

:happydance::happydance:

woohoo honey and gem, great news, cant wait to see the pics !!

what time is shelleys scan at xx


----------



## elley_baby248

Hey all i've not been around for a while not really been anyway near the computer lately tbh! 

I've got my scan on the 7th jan and i'm bricking it! I have lost most of my symptoms except feeling sick and can't stomach meat atm which is strange. All my pains have gone to which is a good thing except the odd pain right across the bottom of my stomach which worries me a bit but i'm just waiting for my scan!

Anybody else having weird dreams? I keep having dreams that am bleeding but i can't get intouch with my OH but i never say anything to anyone about it it freaks me out a bit.


----------



## shelleylu

Hey ladies,

Scan went great!! Bean is less like a bean and more like baby - it was amazing. It (he) was dancing, waving, kicking and being really bouncy!!

I have a pic to upload, but Im just in the middle of adding it. So pleased everything went well Gem and Honey - I bet that was exciting for you to get a scan with 1 hours wait - I have to wait weeks!!! 

The weird thing is still in the sac - in between the placenta and cord. I have been booked in to see a specialist on Monday in the fetal medicine department of the hospital. I saw a consultant today who said they still werent certain of what it could be, so they want to investigate further to be on the safe side. Fingers crossed ladies!!

The scan put me at 12 weeks today, which was my original date, but they didnt change my EDD as its only 4 days difference - the main thing is Im 12 weeks today really - woo hoo!!


I had the tests back from my booking in back and they were fine apart from the urine - more blood in it, so Im having a kidney scan in 2 weeks to check on that too. Its all go here!!

So pleased everyone is doing ok. Will update with a pic v soon!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Hiya ladies: sorry I've not been by for a while. I have been so unbelievably :sick: it is unreal, and using the laptop makes my head swim even worse. My doc has upped my anti-puke tablets, and just told me to keep on resting as much as I can. Oh I can't WAIT for the puking to go!!!

Today though (in amongst the puking!) we went for our NT scan and baby is doing just fine, infact it was jumping around all over the place!!! Can't believe I can't feel it: it is a right little live-wire! My Nuchal fold measurement was only 0.9 which I believe is good, but they took bloods for Downs screening too. I will hear within 2 weeks.
So I finally feel that I am REALLY pregnant!! I hope the :sick: goes soon, and then I can start to enjoy it too. Going to ring a couple of friends tonight and tell them, if I feel up to it. Bucket on standby of course!! :rofl:

Congrats everyone else who has had fab scans over the past few days!!!
Nearly 2nd Tri now!!!
:hug:


----------



## whitelilly

Hi ladies, I can't believe I didn't know this thread existed... can I join in please??? 

I got my BFP on Mon 10th Nov and my EDD is 26th July 09. My scan is 14th Jan.... woooohoooo. 

How are you all feeling? I am ok, morning sickness has been on and off since week 6. I have cramps tonight though and am moody and teary as hell. My poor husband has avoided me all night and has now skunked off to the pub with his dad for a couple of rescue remedies lol. 

xxx


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls, Here is my pic!!!

Angle was a bit iffy, so jaw looks huge - but all is normal and healthy. A very bouncy bean indeed!!

Whitelilly, you are more than welcome on here hun. We're all mental - you'll love it!!

niki - so pleased to see you're back!! I was asking after you the other day. I was ready to send you a message! So sorry to hear you're still rough. I hope yu feel better soon. Good news about your scan too - did you get any pics??
 



Attached Files:







DSC00091.jpg
File size: 82.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## honey08

:shock: so many scan and so much good news aswell :mrgreen: i love looking at my new scan pic :)
gem, if uv got bluetooth in ur lappy,take pic on it on ur phone, send to lappy, then when u upload it edit it to the right size, i do mine on google docs tho same way :)

whitelilly :hi: and welcome to july mummys :)
nikki, so sry bout the :sick: :( but grt news bout the scan :dance:when i saw my scan 2day i thought OMG im actually pregnant !!! feels real now uknow, so plsed cant belive how lucky i am :)

we told stepson, think he thinks it might end in mmc like last one did, plus now hes 14 ,n awful teens,he just said " oh " lol were telling garys mam 2moro tho :wohoo:

nearly 2nd tri already lasses, cant wait, just want july to fly round anyways :)


----------



## wishingonastar

i now definately have the formings of a bump and had my scan today...was on absolute cloud nine and am still there now!

thought i was gonna wet myself especially when she was pressing scanner into me!

immediately on scanning the baby appeared on the screen and i was taken by surprise as in my head i still expected it to look like a bean but it looked like a proper baby! it wasn't moving so i panicked and thought the worst cos i expected it to be really active from what people had said (looking back i now think it was dozing!) the lady pointed out the heart so i quickly chimed in 'is it beating' and she reassured me! then i saw yes indeed it was beating good and strong!!! after that i relaxed and really enjoyed it 

we saw the bladder, stomach, brain and its arms and legs. she wanted it to turn over to scan from another angle and got me to do some fake coughs which was hilarious cos as i coughed the baby did a mexican wave with its body! still didn't move from its little nest though so she got me to lift my bum up then slam it down firmly 3 times - still stayed in its nest so she gave up! lol...it looked very comfy i have to admit!!!!

oh also it was mad cos about a week ago i said to my OH i have a feeling the baby is gonna be early...then at scan today she said the measurements dated the baby as due on 4th july, but as thats less than 10 days from the due date worked out using last period date they stick with the period due date which means still 9th july...i truly think baby is developing quickly and is gonna be early though and scan measurements prove it so we shall see!!!


----------



## wishingonastar

i'm so pleased for everyone else who got scanned too! was a busy day in maternity units all over the place from the sounds of it!!!


----------



## whitelilly

Well I am so glad I found and joined this thread! :hi:

I am still cramping a little bit this morning, assuming it's the baby stretching? Do you all have cramps too? I think there's quite a growth spurt between weeks 10 and 12. 

I also thought I would add in my scan pic from Monday again even though I posted it in first tri section... I can't stop looking at it!!!


----------



## SJK

Girls have a really happy and healthy new year, Ive just threw up in work so thats me away home to bed again, Ill be getting bed sores at this rate :dohh:, talk soon and have a good one xxxxx


----------



## maybethistime

Hi all I have not been on this for bloody ages internet has gone at home and Im off uni for xmas an new year, I have me little bump 2 cant believe we will all be heading in 2 second try soon madness, congrts on all the scans going to have private n in jan as we had ours at 10 weeks itching to see how much little one has grown, I have a feeling that its grown loads cos my sickness has been horrible lol xx cant moan tho, NE ways HAPPY NEW YEAR we cant drink but we will all be merry xx


----------



## shelleylu

Oh SJK you poor thing!!! Get in bed and let your OH look after you. Its way too cold to be out and about anyway!!xxx

Whitelilly, I had stretching on and off around 10 weeks. I had some weird pains the other night. Think I done too much in the day and got really odd pulling pains over my tummy. Almost like contractions but without the pain. It was odd. Seems to have settled now though. You are right about the growing too. I had a scan at 9+3 and all I could see was a cashew nut - and our scan yesterday was amazing. The growth in just over 2 weeks is unbelievable, so its no wonder you feel achy and tired!!


Wishing So pleased your scan went well too. Seems we were all having them!!

But I want a bump!!!!! I am still losing weight, although not as fast as I have been. Amazing really considering the size of my xmas dinner!! I am firmly in my skinny jeans now, the big ones are locked away. I do however get a huge stomach at night time. The bloating makes me look 6 months PG!! Apart from that, Im slimmer than I have been in 12 months! woo hoo!

So thats its for 2008. I know a lot of ladies have had a tough time with this baby lark this year, including myself. So lets hope we all have a problem free 2009 with healthy little beans - in only 6-7 months!!!!!!

Happy New Year everyone!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## whitelilly

Ladies.... OUR BABIES ARE GOING TO BE BORN THIS YEAR!!! 
Let's hope and wish that each and every one of us delivers a healthy and happy baby in 2009 xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Happy new year everyone!!!
I also have a notable bump already. Not sure how, as I've actually lost weight on the scales, but I do definitely look PG already! My bbs are massive now and tummy definitely bumping out.
Today I feel like I have a hangover from hell! Typical, seeing as DH was the one drinking last night and all I did was eat pizza!! Very sick first thing, but now just feel nasty. Oh, I must start feeling blooming soon surely!!


----------



## SJK

happy and healthy new year girls to yous and babies :cloud9:

still feeling ruff, but not as bad as yesterday. Did you all have a good nght last night ? we went to a party in my nro's and had the best laugh ever :rofl:, what did everyone else do ?

nikki , know totally how you are feeling, still it cant last much longer ?? !!


I was thinking why dont we all put up a photo of the bumps to see how different everyone is at this stage ??


----------



## wishingonastar

good plan sjk :) i'll take one at some point soon for here and my journal :)


----------



## shelleylu

Hey ladies,

Sorry you still feel crappy Niki and SJK - sorry torub it in, but I feel fantastic! I cant belive that Im pregnant to be honest. I dont associate feeling healthy with being PG at all! Im sure now we're 11-12-13 weeks along, everyone must start to feel better soon. Fingers crossed xxx


My friend (who originally showed me this site) advised me to post my scan pic on nub predictions in pregnancy chat. I did and I have had 2 girl predictions! Aparently, the nub looks very girly! So ive gone from being convinced its a blue bump, to being very unsure now!

Also, anyone else feeling flutters yet? I know everyone says its too early, but I felt William at 13 weeks and they say you feel your 2nd/3rd earlier? After I eat I start to get like little flutters. Like bubbles popping. Ive just had one typing this after eating something!! Keep an eye out for them. I think they say you dont feel them because you're not looking. So if you sit still and quiet after eating you may feel something too???

SJK - I think thats a cool idea about posting pics. I will have a go today. I dont have the flattest stomach anyway, but its flatter than it has been in 12 months. No bump I dont think, but it'll be interesting to see how it changes.

Well last night was interesting. OH and I went out to a party but was back on our settee by half 11! He didnt drink as I couldnt so we came back and snuggled up together instead. We were meant to go out for a meal but didnt book anywhere - when it came to it, nobdy had any tables and we ended up eating pizza hut in the car! lmao!!
So I know how you feel Niki!!!

Right girls, Off for a winterwonderland walk with OH (its like a christmas card with all the frost). Off to Norfolk tomorrow to collect ds. Will e back Sunday. Oh how Ive enjoyed the peace!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SJK

cool I will post my pic 2moro xx


----------



## geogem

Hi Ladies, 
how are you all today - Happy new year!!

Well Girls, sorry to hear some of you are feeling crappy, But as usual - like shelley, I feel fab!! I can now say at 12 weeks that I have officially missed morning sickness again.

I feel great and also have the makings of a little bump!! - People have actually noticed I am preggers!! which is great!!

I have just got my appointment for my 20 week scan, 10th March @ 3.20pm.

anyway girlies - gonna go eat my nice brekkie bun!! biee!!


----------



## SJK

well girls, starting to feel better today, hopfully its the start of the ms going away !!

I see there are now girls due mid sept :), we're def not the newbies anymore :)

Havent posted my bump pic yet, will do it tomorrow :) xx

how are you all xx


----------



## honey08

hiya july mummys :)
still cant upload me scan pic cos of silly laptop of garys, hope to get it bk and fixed asap !! 
im still feeling fine ! well part from the tiredness,but im ok with that ! also weve now told everyone !!!! mil was plsed, even more plsed when i said ive already ahd 2scans so FX nothing to worry bout !! i wrote on my status on fb .......louise wud like to say shes 12wk pg 2day ! (yday this was) and felt grt ! :)
yes seen the september due mum thread !! cant belive how far we all are now!!!!! 

sry for those who've been poorly :hugs: and i do hope u start feeling better asap :hugs:
guna try doppler again in next few days :)


----------



## whitelilly

Hey girls, 

I thought I would post the pic of my 10 week bump... it's more water retention than anything though I think!!!

Am still feeling a bit rubbish today- I have had mild cramps and I am slightly windy!!! :hissy:

xxx


----------



## Lisa-2323

Hi Ladies, any tips to work this site would be helpful i'm feeling a bit thick i can not seem to be able to fathom it out. I am around 12 weeks pregnant but not sure yet as i havent been to the doctors yet. Any buddies will be welcome, as i have had four babies already i know what a lonely time pregnancy can be as much as it is a happy time and there is never two pregnancys the same, i always find that caring and sharing is a great way of making the time go quicker. Good luck to all you mums to be. Lisa.


----------



## elley_baby248

Got any advice on interfering mums and nans???


----------



## honey08

scan0002 11wk5day.jpg


this is my first ever time ive scanned somat n uploaded it ! if u click on pic twice u can see it better:cloud9:
my bladder werent full enough for proper good pic, but will know next time :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







scan0002 11wk5day.jpg
File size: 82 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sarah+

Hi Everyone! :hi:

We just got back from holidays last night. I just had a 'skim' through all the pages (no internet for me since before Xmas), so congrats to everyone who's had scans. The pics are great :happydance: Sorry to hear some people are still ill. Can't be too long now. 

I had some dramas while away. The LO is fine, but I had more bleeding. I seem to get red and pink bleeding about twice a week when I go to the bathroom, but not much more. I had that scare at 7weeks, with more... well the day after Christmas I was using the bathroom before bed and noticed a lot of blood on the toilet paper. Looked down and the toilet was full of blood. Major freakout. It stopped about five minute later, then spotting for two days. To make matters worse, we'd gone away for a couple of nights up to a very remote part of Australia, so no ER. Next morning, saw a local GP, who was very nice but couldn't really do much except tell me to rest. Drove back to my parents' and saw an OB-GYN the next day (my DH says using the words 'my pregnant wife' and 'heavy bleeding' seemed very effective when looking for an urgent appoinment), so we were lucky to get in so soon. He did a scan (my first tummy one - much more pleasant!) and said the baby looked great. Couldn't find any reason for bleeding..... And then he did the nuchal and said that looked good too :)

DH ordered me a doppler for Xmas and it arrived a few days later, so we were thrilled to hear the heartbeat first time we tried. I was using it again today before I got out of bed. It's very reassuring. We got the anglesounds, which works well, and is cheap, but doesn't have a heartrate monitor, so at first you have to learn to hear the diff between yours and the baby's. 

Anyhow, think I'll gone on for long enough. Am keen to catch up on what's been happening.
bye xx

P.S. When do we become 2nd Tri? Is it at 13weeks and 0 days or 13 weeks and 6 days?
Any what's the website where you get gender predictions from your scans? Which scan (weeks) do you need?


----------



## honey08

awwwwww gosh sarah wot a scare !! glad ur ok now tho ! i got angelsounds aswell,but last time i had a go was at 11wk,and cudnt find HB,so im guna try again soon :dance: not sure bout gender predictions thro scan pic:? sry x

as for me, i feel a bit crappy today uknow,my cuppa tea made me feel sick :( hope to god i arent guna start getting ms now !! 
hope everyione is doing ok ??


----------



## Sarah+

Yeah, I'm actually feeling quite sick again today too. I never had really bad m/s, so I hope it isn't coming late!


----------



## SJK

whitelily, what a lovely little bump, wait till you see the size of mine :blush:, 

welcome lisa :happydance:

Class photos honey :cloud9:

sarah , glad all is ok with you and lo :baby: and sorry to hear your arent feeling so good, think Im starting to get over the ms :happydance:,

I think the 2nd tri is 14 weeks, although correct me if Im wrong x


----------



## honey08

on here it said 2nd tri 14wk , uknow on in the 2nd tri forum :? so 14wk it is ! i thought it were 13wk !! never mind,not long now girls:dance:


----------



## cooney

I am looking for a Text buddy! :happydance:


----------



## wishingonastar

jeez...can't believe you guys are feeling better already! i still feel as pants as i did at the start! everyone keeps saying it will get better soon and i'm like 'when???' my sis had the heartburn stomach reflux that i have all through pregnancy so i hope thats not genetic or i'm screwed! least i won't put on much weight i guess cos don't feel like eating much! lol


----------



## NikiJJones

I'm not feeling better Wishing! Still feeling sick ALL the time day and night. Only hurled once today so far, but we'll see into the evening. I so HATE about 90% of all food and drink too. My latest obsession is cheese sandwiches and chocolate milkshake and that's ALL I want! I just want to feel nice again and have a wide and healthy appetite back!!


----------



## wishingonastar

:happydance: sorry niki but that's cheered me up a little! :rofl:
i had a cheese and tomato sandwich yesterday at bakers oven on super fresh soft bread...it was devine :) so think you've got something there with cheese sandwiches!


----------



## honey08

hiya girls:hi:
ive ad a few cramps this morning,then a pain just above my pubic area to the right,it didnt hurt but was noticable........has any1 eles had these? ive asked and a few say its cos baby is moving up ?!?
nikki and wishing :hugs: so so sry ur still feeling this way :(

hope everyone eles is ok ?


----------



## elley_baby248

I still get the odd cramp and stabbing pain towards my pelvic bone but not as often anymore which is a relief.


----------



## wishingonastar

yeah i get the odd cramp...apparently they grow quite a bit over next two weeks and this is when they start moving up so i think it's just internal reorganisation :)


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Just a quick one to say hi as Im rushed off my feet cleaning up after our wknd away. 

Great pics girls, Honey - lovely scan pic :)

Sarah - on pregnancy buddies, there is a nub prediction thread. I posted in there last week. I have had 3 girl predictions now - so who knows!!

Have felt odd on and off for a few days, but think thats because Ive been out of sync being away. Had a few random stabbing pains in my pelvic area too, also a lot of stretching which I presume is the uterus moving up??

Well tomorrow is d-day for the weird lump. I am off to see the consultant at lunch time and see wht the specialtists say. Fingers crossed for me girls! Ill let you know when I get back.

Sarah - so glad to see you home and well. Keep resting. I once heard that spotting is natures way of telling you to rest - SO LISTEN TO IT!! lol

Right, off to do dinner.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## whitelilly

Shellylu- good luck at the consultants...

I am feeling rubbish :( Been nauseous all day. Plus I had major gas pains all last night and have been cramping all day today too. 

Was really worried but I am ok now as just heard baby's HB on my doppler and it was 168bpm :wohoo:


----------



## SJK

shelley good luck tomorrow

lily glad you heard the hb :cloud9:

hows everyone else x


----------



## elley_baby248

I;m desperately searching for a RECARO travel system and it seems their like rocking horse poo to find


----------



## Sarah+

Hi Girls,

I checked out the 2nd Tri thing, and 12w+6d is our last official day of 1st tri (according to 'What to Expect' and my ticker as well), but the B and Bump website does seem to go a week longer. 

Thanks for the nub info Shelley. I guess that's what the Ob-Gyn will use on Friday, as he said he could probably make a prediction then.

I get little side cramps too. I think it's just stretching pains. I had the worse shotting pain through my back last night. I went to bed and slept 10hrs and feel a lot better now. My mild m/s has made a return, and the tiredness too, but otherwise feel good.

What doppler is everyone using? Some people seem to know the number of beats? (Which is not something mine - Anglesounds - tells me).

Have a great day :)


----------



## whitelilly

Hi Sarah,

They're not side cramps, they are like menstrual cramps :( But they are not severe at all and they are way down in my hoo-haa! I should be ok hopefully just growing pains... I was sick this morning and heard the HB last night. Actually come to think of it, my AF would have been due today!!! 

I used the BT200 hi-bebe doppler and it doesn't tell the HB either. I recorded the HB on my mobile then got hubby's stopwatch and timed the number of beats per minute. Hope that helps xxx


----------



## geogem

Hi there ladies, just wanna say good luck to Shelley today with her appointment with the consultant today - hope everything goes well and you get an answer this time.

Anyway - quick update, I feel fine still, apart from daft cold/cough that seems to be lingering around a bit.

Sorry to hear some of you girls are still feeling crappie - but hey it cant last much longer can it? 

Well since I have hit 12 weeks I have started thinking of everything, Labour, boy/girl,names, size etc!! think I have now got the confidence to think of the future!!

Hope all is well ladies


----------



## SJK

morning girls,

hope all is well, what time is shelleys appoint ?

Im feeling not so bad now, think the ms is finally passing, although its still there in the background, is that abit irish :rofl:,

anyways heres my bump, I am NOT as big as I look :rofl:, the photo does absolutly no justice :rofl:

ps. think Il linger in the 1st tri for a day or two, has anyone moved over yet ? :cloud9: :baby:
 



Attached Files:







beany 08 005.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## geogem

Oh dear, these piccies of bumps are making me feel really fat!! I have a proper preggers bump!! But I figure it might be the fact that I am now letting my fat hang out too!! no more sucking in that tum!!


----------



## whitelilly

Booo my bump is tiny and I want a HHHUUUUGGGGGGGEEEEEE one, lol xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello,
Shelley: hope it went OK today. Let us know when you can.

Sarah: that sounds like a horrid scare! I think I would have worried myself to death. You are one BRAVE lady to get through that! I'm so glad baby is doing OK.

I've now had 3 days of only throwing up once!!! Please let this be the end of the vomiting!!! I still feel really sick ALL the time, but at least I am keeping most of my food and drink down. Was back at work today so had fun sharing my news. I'm bloody shattered now though, and that was just a staff day! The kids start back tomorrow. My bump is really obvious already! I've had to delve to the back of the wardrobe and get out my old size 10 suits, as I just cannot do up the skirts or trousers on the size 8 ones anymore. My headteacher doesn't want to announce it to the parents till after the February half term, and she said to me "Can you try to keep it hidden until then?" That's another 2 months almost!!!! At the rate I'm growing NO!! Plus I actually don't want to hide it to be honest. Grrrrrrr!!!


----------



## shelleylu

Hey ladies,

Well all is well in my world. The specialist scan went really well.:happydance: I was so anxious because of all the people there - and when they introduced someone from the genetic department my heartbeat sped up even more!

They really do think the weird thing was a bleed, but today it had virtually gone! There was a tiny amount left next to the placenta, but its nothing to worry about.

I finally told my DS today too. He asked when is it coming?? I said not till the summer - he replied with ''Oh well, you've got enough with me till then!!'' Too true William......

The scan measured baby at 13 weeks today, so thats another day its grown out of its EDD - yet they still wont change it!! Im 5 days earlier, and they said as long as its within 7 days its fine. They dont understand how important a day is, let alone nearly a week!!!!!:rofl:

I woke up with a huge bump this morning. Right next to my tummy button. It was like a big melon. just on the one side. OH felt it to prove I wasnt goin mad!! I obsessed about it for a bit. Posted in first tri and everything. I thought woo hoo - bump is really here!! Had a wee and it went:blush:

I asked the consultant today. She said it would be my bladder pushing baby up. Look out for it in the morning girls!!!!!

Well Im having a chinese tonight to celebrate. Also because I have a terrible migraine from this morning which hasnt gone!! :(

Hope everyone is well. Niki - your sickness sounds like it might be coming to an end!! Yours too SJK - no you dont sound irish! (well, a bit - but I get you..lol)

Big :hug: everyone. We're nearly big girls in 2nd tri now (even though we kind of are already??!! Shall we jump together??!! haha

xxxxxxxx


----------



## SJK

yay :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:,
great news so pleased for you shelley xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

So pleased it all went well Shelley!!
:hug:


----------



## honey08

:rofl:gem i feel like that !! soon as we told everyone for the past few days i know ive been a right hannger out er ! lol but who cares, uknow sometimes tho i think oh gosh im massive !!! really think im guna b massive uknow ! i ordered some bio oil the other day ladies by the way, cos ive a few strechmarks without been pg !! so im taking extra care :) also wud like to recommend fragancemad.com, it was on offer....2x200mil for £20 !!! i had to sign for parcel, it only took2days and its free pnp !!! love a bargin :)

shelly !! :dance::happydance::wohoo::headspin: thats grt news hun !!!! 
whitelilly and sarah, ive had these sorta pains,think i said just the other day:dohh: cant remember when but i know it bothered me tho, and i had like i sharp pain down below aswell.....am ok now, but now n again i do get odd pain :?
STILL cant find HB on doppler, i tried 2nights ago it was, but to b honest i didnt try for long i was so cold ! lol hope to find it asap tho cos i just wana know all is ok all the time !

nikki....so glad ms has seemed to be going :hugs: uv ad an awful first tri, as i posted in ur journel i wud defo not b worrying wether anyone was guna find out b4 feb !! 

im really fine uknow ! not long till 2nd tri,,,,omg cant belive it, how fast its gone when u look bk ! not at the time doin it tho feels like 4eva ! but tell u wot, cant wait till were all waiting to give birth :dance:


----------



## Ivoryapril

BFP 23 nov, EDD 30 july x


----------



## Sarah+

Ivoryapril said:


> BFP 23 nov, EDD 30 july x

Welcome :) :) :)


----------



## Sarah+

So glad it all went well Shelley. You must feel so much more relaxed :)

Is anyone finding that their stomach getting uncomfortably full when they eat? (for those of us lucky enough to feel like eating). I ate pasta last night, prob a tad too much, and am still really 'full' and tight this morning.

I agree too, about jumping together into 2nd tri together. So what if a few of us aren't quite there yet! And I think you can go at 13w0d, because that's your 14th week (i.e. 0w 3d, is your first week.... 1w 3 d is your 2nd week, so 13w 0d is your 14th week).


----------



## Elliebank

Sarah+ said:


> Is anyone finding that their stomach getting uncomfortably full when they eat? (for those of us lucky enough to feel like eating). I ate pasta last night, prob a tad too much, and am still really 'full' and tight this morning.

Yes I keep getting like that, feeling uncomfortably full.

Shelley I'm glad everything is ok - now you can sit back & enjoy yr pregnancy!! :hugs:


----------



## honey08

Ivoryapril :hi:


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

I agree we should all jump together, maybe Shelley could start a new thread over there for us!! - Then maybe transfer all our details again?? - sorry to dump it on you love, but your sooo good at it!! 

Well anyway - still feeling fine apart from the mad coughing fits I keep having!! 

Nikki - totally agree, how could you wait another 2 months to tell them? thats awful.

Shelley, was William excited? - Ds keeps prodding my belly as he walks past and saying be a boy!! Like that will help!!


----------



## elley_baby248

geogem said:


> Shelley, was William excited? - Ds keeps prodding my belly as he walks past and saying be a boy!! Like that will help!!

My other half keeps doing that lol or saying if it comes out a girl he's puting it back lmao i don't think so! 

I have my scan tomorrow i'm so hoping it all goes ok. Had horrid pains lastnight that made me cry i think it was more worry that made me cry than the pains but i really didn't feel right. Am all fine now though thank god!


----------



## geogem

ha ha bless em!! 

Hope everything goes well tomorrow poppet - dont worry too much!!


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Thanks for that Gem.......;)

I will start a new thread for us later today and we can move across as and when then?

Gem my cough has finaly left the building, so maybe yours might be gone soon. 

Ellie - I hope everything is OK for you tomorrow. What time is your scan? Im sure it will be fine. I got a bit upset when I had tummy ache a few weeks ago. You're right though, I think its worry and nerves more than anything. Its good that it has settled down now. Maybe it was a bit of bad wind? I know everything inside seems to be getting very squashed all of a sudden!!

I done the deed today girls and invested in my first pair of maternity jeans. They were £7 from £25 in the sale, so seemed silly not to. That plus, my tum was so cold walking around hanging out I felt so sorry for it!! I got a couple of tops too, and then went on the spend thousdands of pounds in my haed in Mama's and Papa's, and then Mothercare!!

I couldnt believe how cute the things were. Considering Ive had one child, I'm a sucker for all things tiny (and expensive!!)

Hope everyone is doing well today? Do we have any more guesses for genders yet?? My money is still on blue - but whooooo knows??!!

Right, Im off to soak in a warm bath. TTFN XXXXXX


----------



## shelleylu

Er pregnancy brain allert Gem (and me:dohh:)

We dont have to change anything when we move over to 2nd tri, as our lovely thread is in Pregnancy Buddies, which is a constantly moving forum!!!!:dohh:

I will however, post a little thread in 2nd tri for everyone to say hello if you want?? That way we're kind of doing it together??!! 

God, women are crazy sometimes...........lol


----------



## geogem

Hey Shelley - well I wish my cough was on its way out!! It was that bad earlier my boss rang and got me a docs appointment and ordered me to go!! 

Thing is once I had got there she said there was nothing they could do as I was preggers and didnt wanna give me much!! Also she didn;t think it would work if she did so thought why bother risking anything!! 

So I went back to work with cough sweets in hand and am now sat here woth a monster of a headache - too much coughing!! 

Anyway as for the new thread I thought it would be nice for you to start it as then we can all stay together again!! We'll just follow you!! 

Well I'm hoping hubby will have tea done when I get in, he pampered me last night bless him, cooked tea, washed up swept and mopped kitchen floor, put some washing in and then snuggles on the sofa!! I love his days off when he gets bored!!
Bless him.

see ya later


----------



## geogem

Ha ha - yeah your right !! Oh dear what a plonker i am!! 

We'll just stay here then shall we? lol.

thats okay then

ttfn!!


----------



## shelleylu

[email protected] Gem xxxxxxx


----------



## SJK

Hi Girls, how are we all today ? I booked the rest of week off, couldnt be bothered :blush:, 

good idea about shelley starting an official 2nd tri July mummys, when it starts, I will officially move over :happydance: xx

gem, hope your feeling better soon, think Im getting your cough :dohh:


hope yous are well x


----------



## maybethistime

Hey all 

Finally got my internet up and going at home, everythin is going great apart from i have a huge thing for Crips at the mo I can eat them all day it not good at all blooming salt, im in 2 tri as well cant believe it my self I ordered my doppler today which is great cant wait to get it!! 

Glad everyone is doing ok, got my date for my second scan on the 12 of feb, but I am in 2 minds to have another one before it as my other was at 10 weeks rather than 12.


----------



## shelleylu

Ivoryapril said:


> BFP 23 nov, EDD 30 july x

Welcome to our thread Ivory, congratulations on your BFP - You are our 50th member of July mummies!! Woo hoo!!!!:happydance:

Maybe - keep eating the crisps - they are lovely! I had a pot noodle for my tea tonight - Ive decided it doesnt bloody matter anymore!!!!:rofl:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## maybethistime

lol, I had that attitude then I had me sisters in my ears say its taken me 3 years to shift my baby weight ull care etc all that crap lol, me fellas been great says eat wat you want we will work weight off after... thats what got me in this predicament in the first place lol xx

Welcome Ivory congrats on ur BFP xx


----------



## Sarah+

Good luck with your scan Elley. I also had bad pains last night - shooting pains through my back and right side, quite painful and scary. I'm sure you'll feel better after the scan and you see the LO safe and well.

I just called and moved mine from Friday to Thurs as I've had a small amount of bleeding every day this week. I know 'some people just bleed'.... but the worry is getting hard to take, especially after my 'bigger bleeds' at 7 and 11 wks. I'm going to push the dr to try to investigate a bit more as I'd like to know what's happening. Still have a milder backache today and am so tired. 9pm is my new bedtime. 

I didn't realise we actually needed to start a new thread for our group? Aren't we just in the pregnancy buddy section that is good for all 3 tris? or are we in the first tri one?

Good work on the maternity clothes Shelley! Who could resist!

Hope everyone has a good day :)


----------



## wishingonastar

i'm so excited! we've bought our cot and mattress and most of the bedding :) it should arrive sometime this week!!! god we've got loadsa baby stuff already!!! woohoo :happydance:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

My pelvis is killing :(


----------



## geogem

I am now getting suicidal with this cough!!

I cant bear it any longer!! - My stomach is killing as I have pulled all my muscles and I am getting quite harsh pulling/stetching pains in my pelvic area and my head is going to implode!!

Ah well maybe one day I will take a day off!!


----------



## shelleylu

Oh dear Gem,

Dont kill yourself love, think of the mess you'd leave for your OH.. ;)
I know mine went on (and decided to return last night for a bit!!) for around 2-3 weeks in total. Bloody cheek of it!

Sarah - What time is your scan tomorrow hun? I'll be thinking of you. Im sure the bleeding issue will be fine, but I can see why it'd be a worry. I would keep asking for answers though. Keep your chin up sweetie, you'll be grand xxxx


My back ached yesterday so much! I was out shopping for a couple of hours, but not exactly carrying lots or doing too much. All night it hurt too. I think LO is definately on the move. I can feel the very bottom of my tum getting firmer, and when I need the loo its really pushed up high - although I try not to press on it too hard as I might have an acident...ahem...lol

Has anyone else felt any movement yet? I posted in a thread started in 1st tri this morning. People are so bloody negative. I know I felt DS at 13-14 weeks, and I have felt this one for a week or so now. Only tiny little prods (apart from when I had that detailed scan monday - she pressed down that hard I had an actual kick! The specialist said its not a suprise cause of all the bouncing!!)
Anyway, a girl had posted that she had felt something and all these comments were lft saying there'sd no way she could of. How horrid is that? You know your own body FGS!! I can see how it can be mistaken as wind, but even so, she was so excited about it, and they rained on her parade. It made me cross and I left a comment about!! Some women are funny buggers.....

Anyway, I will bore you no longer. I hope all is well. Sarah - you are not going mad regarding moving over to 2nd tri... Gem and I however, lost it a bit yesterday...lol

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## geogem

Shelley - you cheeky madam!! I never lose it a bit!! -I always lose it a great deal and quite often!! ha ha lol.

but onto the movement thing - I have had a few flutters already but nothing massive, feels really strange, but again i have had people tell me i am wrong - think it depends on how perceptive you are maybe? I read the thread in 1st tri too and i think the replies must have really deflated this girl!!

anyhoo - see ya soon ladies!!


----------



## maybethistime

hey all, 

I no what u mean shelly I swear I feel my little one moving around and the occasional prod but when u read things like that makes u start questioning ur self about going mad, feel more in the night as well very strange.. 

ne whoo Ive moved on to good old healthy fruit rather than the crips lol


----------



## honey08

same ere ! i felt like flutters the other day....very weird,but aint felt it since i dont think! still cant find HB on doppler :dohh: its not worrying me as such but wud really like to hear HB :)
n 2day ive had the most awful pain uknow, very low down,was like af pains,but then ive heard plenty say baby moves up at this stage,so who knows, ive not got it now tho ! FX all is ok uknow x
wishing :shock: gosh ur organised !!

goodluck with girls aving scans :hugs:
wheres nikkijones :??


----------



## elley_baby248

Had my scan and all was fine and dandy. It kept sticking it's bum in the air like it's already telling the world to kiss it's arse lol They have put my dates forward 4 days so am now due on the 27th July! It all seems sort of real now but still doesn't if ya know what i mean? Oh i think feels a little better about everything and is getting excited about it now because he has seen it. I have my detailed scan on the 11th March so get to find out if it's a little mechanic or princess and then have another scan at 28 weeks on the 6th May i think the 3rd one is my reward for being a good girl and agreeing to the Gestational Diabetes test


----------



## maybethistime

aww glad ur scan went well ellie, remember my scan baby was so tiny at the time as was only 10 weeks could see little hands etc kept changing position but to be honest I didnt have a clue what was going on as the scaning woman was not much cop if u ask me lol. 

Honey08 I ordered my doppler yesterday fingers crossed I should get it 2mo as Im in londo surprising my sister for her 16th birthday told her i could not make it as I was at uni, so cant wait lol. 

Hows everyones bumps coming along I have a little one but just looks like im fat lol but me mum had a feel other day and said it baby lol so its all good lol


----------



## elley_baby248

It looked alot bigger than i thought it would tbh. The lady that scanned me was lovely had a nice big screen infront of me so i didnt have to crane my neck to see and she pointed out all it's different bits including it's heart beats and "nice rounded head" lol it looked like it was trying to sit upright and the woman even said but no matter how hard it just couldn't make it lol


----------



## BABYHUNNY

Hi, Newbie here, I am Dana from Portland, Oregon. I am 40 yrs old and am expecting my 2nd after 15.5 yrs. My EDD: July 19, 2009


----------



## Sarah+

BABYHUNNY said:


> Hi, Newbie here, I am Dana from Portland, Oregon. I am 40 yrs old and am expecting my 2nd after 15.5 yrs. My EDD: July 19, 2009

Welcome Babyhunny! Your EDD is one of mine (I'm onto number three LOL.. 19th, 20th, now 18th..). Here's to a healthy and happy 6 months for you :)


----------



## Sarah+

Hi All!

So glad your scan was fantastic Elley! That's so great. 

Wishing - I'm so jealous! Are you going to set it up as soon as it arrives? I don't think I could resist. DH and I are going to have a look at prams today before our appointment, as it seems silly to waste all the good after-Xmas sales. 

My mum joined me up to this service in Australia, an online magizine actually, and what they do is independetly review all sorts of products, safety test them, survey people who own them etc., then write a report on the best products, and rate the top 5 items e.g. top 5 prams availbale, prams, cots, baby slings etc. They include budget to really exy items too. I just love it. You have to pay to access the info, but I can email the articles to anyone who wants them. I think it's fantastic as they also include all sorts of safety info and stuff I wouldn't think to ask about. 

Thanks for all the luck re my scan today. Sure it will go fine. (I heart the h'beat on the doppler this morning)

Anyhow, better run. Wishing everyone a great day :)


----------



## honey08

BABYHUNNY :hi: and welcome to july mummys :)


----------



## Sarah+

Hi again,

Just got back from the scan :happydance::happydance::happydance:

The baby is a whopper! I'm 12w+5d, but he (the dr couldn't tell, but I call 'it' a 'he') measures 13w+3d. Everything looks fine and the downs syn. measurement was very good. We saw lots of movement and the dr made us a DVD! I also got an explanation for my bleeding. Yay! Apparently the placenta attached itself very close, kind of right on top of the cannal to the cervix (or something like that), so basically, as the placenta grows and burrows, any blood is just heading straight down my cervix and not being absorbed as might otherwise happen. It is less common, but not a problem (unless it doesn't move later, but it almost always does) but means no sex, which we hadn't been told before, but had already decided was not a good idea. 

So big relief. Feel a lot better about the bleeding now that I have an explanation.

Here's a pic!

bye xx
 



Attached Files:







13weeks_1.jpg
File size: 80.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## geogem

Congrats on your scan today Sarah+ Glad everything went well.

I am getting really impatient about getting another scan already and I dont get another until the 10th March!!

Hi there Babyhunny - welcome to July mummy's - dont be shy, join in we are a load of chatterboxes here!! How have you been feeling so far?? 

anyway ladies - cough still here!! still not feeling too good - but i suppose i'll live!!

spk later


----------



## Sarah+

Your poor thing! You've had this cold for so long now. Is there anything else the drs can do?


----------



## maybethistime

Hi baby hunny welcome to july mummys 

glad the scsan went ok sarah u must be buzzing, 

Hey I got my doppler and I found the heart beat really quickly cant stop listening to it tho lol xx


----------



## geogem

Hi Sarah+, no I went to the docs on tuesday and they said I just have to let it run its course - Which could be a few weeks yet!!

Do you think it is to make up for not getting any m/s?? 

I really want a doppler now but I promised myself I wouldnt but now everyones talking about them I am seriously thinking about it!!


----------



## maybethistime

I was gonna have a scan done private but I thought if i got the doppler and found the hear beat then it would save me a faire wack lol and it was so exciting to find it so i say get one lolxx


----------



## geogem

Just Been Looking At Them On Ebay!! Very Tempted


----------



## NikiJJones

Ellie and Sarah: so pleased your scans went well.

Shelley and Honey: I also felt a flutter the other day when I was lying completely flat and still. It was like a butterfly moving in behind my pubic bone. Way too low to have been digestive system and too far forward to have been bowels. I'm sure it was baby.

I'm keeping my FX as today is (so far: touch wood) my 2nd day running of no puking!!! I still feel queasy most of the time, but it's not half as bad as it's been. Going to try without the tablets on Sunday, as I'm day off, and see what happens.

I'm peed off with my work as they won't announce my pregnancy to the parents and pupils yet, and have asked me to "hide my bump for as long as possible"!!!!! I'm soooooo annoyed! I love my bump and I want to show it off! My suits are all too small for me. Can't do any of them up properly, but I can't exactly go into maternity dresses if I'm meant to be "hiding it"!!!


----------



## SJK

welcome babyhoney !

sarah+ glad scan went well, great pic :cloud9:

Gem, go ahead, order a doppler, they are well worth it :happydance:, hope your feeling better soon ! I had abit of a cough last week and bought a suger based cough med, honey and glycerine, maybe try that c if it helps u ?

NJ, thats not very fair of your work, are they allowed to get on like that x


----------



## NikiJJones

I guess it is their decision when they announce it. My friend last year got to 6.5 months though and they hadn't sent a letter out, so she just told her class one day and forced the Head's hand to announce it. I'll do the same if they don't announce it soon. It is really silly. Typical private school politics!


----------



## SJK

:hugs: awk hope they do it soon for you, Im trying to get the courage to tell my boss !!! :rofl:, only thing is, I DONT want everyone to know about me, so Im trying to hide it for a week or two yet. I read my T&C' s and I dont have to tell them until 25 weeks and I can start ML at 29 weeks :rofl::rofl:, 

god forgive me, Im only joking, I will do him a letter for next week x


----------



## maybethistime

aww niki im gutted for u, i mean we all hold our brethe till we hit 12 weeks and when we do we want 2 scream about it, I dont no wat the big deal it surly it should be up 2 u. 

Gem go and buy a doppler, I have an angel sound one and Im truly addicted, but I keep getting kicked by the baby when i use it, its very funny. me hubby was litsening u heard this big thud it had me in stictes


----------



## SJK

maybethistime said:


> aww niki im gutted for u, i mean we all hold our brethe till we hit 12 weeks and when we do we want 2 scream about it, I dont no wat the big deal it surly it should be up 2 u.
> 
> Gem go and buy a doppler, I have an angel sound one and Im truly addicted, but I keep getting kicked by the baby when i use it, its very funny. me hubby was litsening u heard this big thud it had me in stictes

Im getting that too with the doppler, its the funniest thing :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## shelleylu

Wow its been busy on here today!!

Sarah and Ellie, so pleased your scans went well! I love your pic Sarah - and wow your OB sounds amazing. With the NHS you dont get special treatment like that!! That site sounds good too. Let us know any of the good things you see. Ill keep a look out for anything I could do with advice on!

Gem - I WANT A DOPPLER TOO!!! haha. After swearing I wouldnt, I really want one!! How much did you girls pay? I dont want to get ripped off on EvilBay... ;)

Niki - I would be moaning too. I think its bloody out fo order TBH! Its your body for gods sake!! What are thier reasons for wanting to wait? It doesnt make any sense to me, surely people benefit frm knowing when others are PG? Even if its only for silly little things. I know every little helps me already!

Well I went back and swapped the maternity jeans. I had put weight on during the 3 months I was PG before, and I went upto a size 14. I got the jeans in a 14 and they were huge around my legs and bum. I got the 12 - still only £7 ladies. If you live near a New Look, go and have a look at their sale on maternity clothes. They have tops/trousers/jeans for a couple of pounds. They are nice and modern too. You dont have to look all frumpy just cause you're pregnant! Its worth a look, even if you dont have a bump yet - you will do soon!!

Welcome to our thread BABYHUNNY. I will add your edd to our front page! Its all new to me again after nearly 7 years having my son, let alone 15 years!! Im told it all comes back to you - fingers crossed!!

Well ladies I am off to play our Wii. We got it hooked up to the net today, so it means we can play other people around the world. I love computer games, especially the old mario ones etc. Me and OH have been playing mario kart with folk fom everywhere ll afternoon - and it was meant to be for DS!!!!

TTFN xxxxxx


----------



## maybethistime

I saw one off ebay for 21 pound but it was 5.99 for postage for normal first class so i got mine from retail therpy for £33 including the ultra sound gel vat and recorded delivery I got it within a day and I all i want to do is listen and laugh when smudge is kicking letting me know he/she is perfectly fine lol xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Which Dopplers do you have ladies? Is the Angel sounds one any good?


----------



## NikiJJones

Also: who else is using Bio Oil on your bump? Does it really work to stop stretch marks, those of you who are already Mummies?


----------



## SJK

I have the angelsounds, it is very good, not sure where I orderd it from, I will check my emails, Im finding using baby oil is better than the ultra sound gel ??!!

Thanks shelley, I will head to new look tomorrow x

I didnt know you could hook the wii up ?


does anyone know how to record babys heartbeat unto your computer using the doppler ??


----------



## Sarah+

Niki - that is so silly that they won't announce. I'd just rub your belly a few times, accidentally... of course.... when you didn't realise a few parents were looking... and news will spread and you'll be outed! Hardly your fault!

Geo - I think you're so right about your cough being your version of m/s. I think my bleeding is mine. The universe is saying - sorry... you don't get off that easily! Everybody gets something! Though I still think Niki got the worst of it. Hopefully not for much longer :)

My doppler is the AngleSounds. I ordered it while in Australia for Xmas and paid AU$98 inc. postage and a tube of gel. It's great. The only issue is that it doesn't tell you the heartrate, you have to count, but only the expensive ones do that, I think. Re recording, mine came with two plug holes and a second wire and apparently you plug the other end of the wire into the computer, but I'm not sure which program. DH is going to try on the weekend, so I'll let you know what he does. 

Shelley - Do you play the Wii, or just DH? My DH wants one, and keeps telling me that I would like it... but I'm yet to be convinced. 


So here's a question Ladies .... how much weight have you gained? I'm a little ashamed to say, about 3.5kg, which is far more than I was meant to gain 1st tri, and doesn't leave a lot of room since I was told my maximum gain should be 10-12kg. I'm just soooooo hungry!

:icecream::pizza::munch::blush:


----------



## Elliebank

Hi ladies,

I'm sure I can feel the baby sometimes, it feels like little butterflies/bubbles in my tummy. I hope it is the baby, I've certainly never experienced it before!!!

I'm also getting a bit of a bump, it's really come out this week!! Not sure if it's baby/bloating/all food I've scoffed lately, but I'm glad I can tell people soon as I won't be able to hide it for much longer!!!

My first scan is only a week away - I can't wait!!! It seems weird that I haven't had a scan yet when some of you have had more than 1!!!

A good work friend of mine sent an email round yesterday saying his girlfriend was preggers & is due on 13.7.09, I was dying to tell them about me!!!! I can't wait till next week to tell them!!! :hugs:


----------



## honey08

Elliebank thats exactley wot i feel !! and uknow wot when i listern to the doppler i also hear thuds !! havent tried to listern to HB for a while.....might av a go 2night :) 
nikki, my angelsounds, and they do say from 12wk,but ive not been able to hear HB yet, but then i havent sat for hrs trying either,guna av a proper go2night i think, u can defo hear the placenta and the baby moving bout :) i got mine from retailtheropy and it was £29.95 that was with a massive bottle of gel aswell and free pnp !! 
as for bio-oil it doesnt stop strecthmarks but does help them fade, i got 2x200ml bottles for just £20 !!! i put it in offers (buy/sell and wanted part,cant remember where i got that from now, but it was super fast delivery and fre pnp, and i got bottle free cos usually its £20 for 1 2ooml bottle ! im also using babyoil in me bath,guna do wot i can :)

im fine uknow ladies, ive a consultant app at 16wk,this will make me feel reassured again...i hope :dance: getting rather exccited uknow, a lady where gary wrks has all her baby stuff (inclu a swing moses basket,shes guna sell us it for jsut £20!! ) :dance:
take care xx


----------



## stressederic

hello!! havent been on for ages, feels like I haven't had a day off work in yonks, got four days off now, so intend feet up and gonna look at prams fancy the quinny buzz in strawberry but still unsure ( I don't know if I think its worth all the cash!!!, we'll see plenty of time I guess) need a new car too oh the stress 3 kids and being a district nurse not helped much by owning a mini so def on look out something bigger

I bought the angel sounds doppler from amazon it was £50 but it's the new one with heart rate on and came with gel and free next day delivery. It took a while and some paranoia but found it real low down (by Hairy bit!!!!) it normally about 150 bpm

I'm still sick most mornings which cheeses me off when rushing get kids school and work!!
Got this achey feeling downstairs at night kind of painful must ask midwife, I had an op on my hip a few years ago so don't know if related
anyone else had same??? feels like muscley ache

enuff moaning thats all I do at mo, good to be back hope all are well


----------



## geogem

stressederic, 

I have had the same muscley ache too - I had this with my last one too, just think it is the growing/stretching!! 

Anyway everyone I am feeling much better today, the cough never kept me awake as much last night - it is still here but hopefully on its way out!! 

I think i need a good lie in tomorrow and then I can get on with my cleaning with a bit of energy tomorrow afternoon!! - Planning on blitzing the house as no matter how I have tried it doesnt ever seem to have recovered from xmas.

shelley - midwife appointment for 16 week blood tests is on the 30th Jan and scan 10th March @3.20pm if you dont already have this on ure page!!

anyway see y'all later 
Gem


----------



## Elliebank

Does anyone know if I need to take a urine sample with me when I go for my dating scan? The midwife gave me a bottle for next time I go, but I think that's just for my MW appointment that will be in Feb, 4wks after my scan.


----------



## geogem

I had to take a sample with me - yes as i saw the consultant straight after my dating scan for him to check me over.


----------



## maybethistime

Huh I got mine from there i should of just gone for normal delievey, dam me not trusting the post office lol

Stresseric- I am getting those strechy paines my self more 2day so Im assuming everything is just growing or wind lol xx 

Elliebank, My mate did the same to me lol but I was a lucky one cos I had my scan at 10 weeks and they said everything was fine so I told everyone then... Its a great feeling I annoced it on facebook on Xmas day lol


----------



## curiosa

Girlies,sorry I haven't been popping in here very often. I see you are all doing wel and it's nice to see everyone slowly getting their 12 week scans!! Our LOs are so cute!! :happydance:

I just wanted to ask a simple question. 
I had my dating scan before Xmas - do you think the hospital will have notified my midwife of my EDD, or do I have to call my midwife myself to let her know how far along I am? :?:
Cause we were very unsure about dates... and I know she wanted to see me at 16 weeks (I'm 14+0 today).

I tried calling earlier but couldn't catch her so, not sure if it's important for me to call her cause she said she'd be the one to arrange our appointments. But if she doesn't know how far I am how would she arrange an appointment?


----------



## honey08

i still cant find babys HB :shrug: wonder why :? knew i shudnt of got it till 14wk maybe, i can defo hear placenta, and at times wot must b baby moving, but not the HB, i can even hear echo of my own uknow !? can i ask ,is it loud when u find the HB ?! 

hope all is ok with everyone, EB bet u cant wait for scan ! ? x


----------



## SJK

honey08 said:


> i still cant find babys HB :shrug: wonder why :? knew i shudnt of got it till 14wk maybe, i can defo hear placenta, and at times wot must b baby moving, but not the HB, i can even hear echo of my own uknow !? can i ask ,is it loud when u find the HB ?!
> 
> hope all is ok with everyone, EB bet u cant wait for scan ! ? x

mine is directly below my belly button, your :baby: is playing hide and seek with you already :happydance:, although it was at my left hipbone last week , keep trying, r u using gel xx


----------



## wishingonastar

curiosa - they should have put it in your notes so next time you see midwife they'll update their records but if you're worried just give em a call :)

honey - seriously don't worry...you only just had a scan didn't you and everything was fine...your little un is just hiding for a bit...it can be hard right up until 16 weeks usually to find heartbeat relatively easily
x


----------



## NikiJJones

Curiosa: I think they should have notifed the midwife, but if you can speak to her Monday, then there's no harm in checking. The NHS is far from infallible!

Honey: don't worry. My MW won't use doppler on me till 16 weeks as it doesn't necessarily work. I'm holding off getting one for a few more weeks as I know I will stress if I can't find a HB. I'm sure all will be fine.

I'm celebrating day 3 of no vomit!!! I think I may be starting to feel "blooming" as I suddenly seem to have energy like I've not had for weeks or months! I feel better at times than I have done since before I started TTC, and that is an AGE ago! Long may it last!


----------



## whitelilly

hi ladies, glad you'e all doing well. 

I want to have a bit of a moan... I know three other preggos (one at 10 weeks and two at 15 weeks) and they are doing so well. They have no pains or cramps or anything... and I feel awful. I don't mean sick wise, I just mean I constantly feel like my period is about to come and/or I get pains in my tummy, which I assume are either wind and/or constipation. I am miserable. 

I heard HB last night on doppler so I am confident that bubs is ok but I just feel rotten :(

sorry to moan xxxxxxxxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Sorry you are feeling rough. I get quite a lot of tummy cramping too. Some is womb, but some is definitely my bowels too. It's always a bit scary. :hug:


----------



## preggo w/# 2

Hi i am due July 20th been lookin for buddys posted a few threads but still nothing!! So ill say again id love to have some buddys due round the same time anyone interested please contact me!!!!


----------



## honey08

if u look on the front page all our due dates are listed,and u may see someone that cud b close to ur due date hun :hugs:
nikki, hope uv been feeling better, i know u had had a few good days :dance: ive put me 2nd tri ticker in now:dance: cos we are really in 2nd tri, so plsed, although ive been feeling a little shitty uknow, i av awful pain,either when i need the loo, or jsut ,well who knows....strecthing pains ?! 
ive a consultant app at 16wk .... av u ur app with them yet nikki ?
hope everyone is ok ??


----------



## elley_baby248

I'm still 2 weeks away from 2nd Tri :cry:


----------



## whitelilly

elley_baby248 said:


> I'm still 2 weeks away from 2nd Tri :cry:

me too :( xxxx


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls! ~(sorry for long post, but ignore boring bits)

Been off for a day due to the internet connection being taken up by bloody Mario Kart!! lol

So..............

Whitelilly & Elliebaby - in normal world you will be in 2nd tri in 1 week, not 2!! For some reason this site is different, but the rest of the world knows 2nd tri as being at 13 weeks? Or am I totally wrong??!! If I am, nobody would mind if you moved over anyway Im sure?! Im in no mans land too, because I know for sure I am 5-6 days earlier than my EDD, but the buggers wont change it!!! I only 'made babies' that one night, and I know when I ov'd and the bloody scan says Im 6 days early, but still nothing! Haha, I just love something to obsess over....

Niki - Firstly, congratulations on feeling good! I dont want to jinx it, but Im so glad you're feeling better. Hopefully it'll keep off for a bit. Saying that, Ive had no sickness for a week or two, then last night was awful! :(
As for using bio oil - Im afraid there is nothing you can do about stretch marks. I was a skincare consultant and have seen all kinds of skin - saggy, wrinkly, stretched etc. Mine is shocking. I did carry a 10lb3 baby, but if I look at my mums tum, the stretch marks are in the same place. Some of them open up every now and again they are so deep!! Unfortunatley, there is bugger all you can do about them. Yes, using very intensive moisturisers keep your skin supple, but if its gonna happen its gonna happen. Look at your mom (or just ask lol) and chances are, you'll end up the same. My mum and I even have them under our arm pits as our BBS got sooooo big! When you were a teenager, if you had them then around your hips etc, you'll probably get some. Its luck of the draw!

(boring Wii chat - dont read unless you're WIDE AWAKE!)
SJK and Sarah - yes you can hook the Wii up. If you use wireless internet, you can get an adapter for it. I use wired broadband. I had to buy something called a LAN Adapter. It was only £20. You pop it in your router and then into your Wii and bingo - you can play the whole world at whatever compatible games you have. As I said before, MarioKart is a big sucess in our house ATM. When you first link it up, you can go into Wii Shop and buy various Channels. I got 'Internet Channel' Yesterday and I was able to go on the internet on my TV! I went on Facebook, checked my emails. I tell you, the Wii console is amazing. I used to love old school Mario games too, and you can buy them in the Wii shop and they download onto the Wii!! You get a serial number when you go on, and if you know someone elses number, no matter where they are, you can add them as a freind and chat or play games together. 
Its a relly good investment I think as we all love it for different reasons, not just playing games. So yes Sarah - let OH get one - you'll love it!! (No I dont work for Wii now...lol)

Gem - I hope your cough is better sweetie xxxx

sarah - I am proud to announce I havent gained any weight still. Even over Christmas!! I have still lost if anything. I know it will all come om in shed loads soon, but Im chuffed at the minute. I read in my PG bible it was totally normal to put anything upto around 4-5lb on in 1st tri, so dont worry!!

Not long till your scan Ellie, and your app honey. I know its horrid waiting, but dont you think its starting to speed up a bit now?? The first 2 months dragged - its not as bad now I dont think???

Preggo, as Honey said check out the first page, We're all on there. But come in and chat to us any time xxxxx

Right, I shall go and update front page. Any more info from anyone? Any more gender guesses? Who is finding out at 20 wk scan?? (sorry if we've discussed this, but my PG brain is shocking...lol)

Hope everyone is doing ok anyway. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Shelley: sorry you had another sicky day! Bum!
I'm on no vomit day number 4! (Sorry: just to rub it in!) but have had a LOT of nausea today, so not feeling quite so blooming.
Honey: I've not got my consultant appointment yet. I'm seeing the MW again at 17 weeks, but still waiting to hear from the consultant. Hope it comes through soon. I could do with a bit more time off school at least!! My hospital is quite a drive in the opposite direction from school, so any appointments up there (sadly!!!!!) means at least half a day off. What a shame!! Just wait till I get to 34 weeks and have to have weekly antenatal. The school will go bonkers. All my colleagues, bar one, have gone off on maternity by then. I'm one of the only ones to work so close to due date.
I've been researching nappies today. I think I'm going to do resusable ones to save money and environment. Trying to decide whether to fork out for the posh "nappy" shapes ones, or whether just to go with the terry squares and be proper old fashioned, but save a TON of money.


----------



## Nattyplus2

hi guys!
ive not been on for weeks, sorry, we moved and havent had internet.
glad to see lots of the same names on here, and everyones scan piccys.
i had my nuchael scan yesterday, got at 1:12000 risk, nuchael measurement was just 1.9 so feeling much more relaxed.
i cant believe we are entering the second trimester now, i didnt think i would ever get here :)


----------



## Nattyplus2

nikki i use reusable nappies on both of mine, and i would say to you that the best ones are motherease nappies and wraps, dry super quick and fit well no leaks.
they are a birth to potty nappy, my two have been in the same ones since birth and the new baby will be going into them too.
you can get them second hand, i have a few second hand ones. tho if u are planning on more kids in the furture, buying them new is worth it cos they will last longer. 
:)


----------



## NikiJJones

Thanks Natty. I will buy from new, yes, as planning on having a little brood of my own. I'll look into those ones. Cheers. Congrats on 2nd Tri!


----------



## SJK

Morning girls :happydance:, how are we all ??

NJ - I would love to use them nappies, I did think about it the last time, but thats as far as I got, maybe look more into it this time.

shelley would you update the 1st page, my 16 week mw appoint is 20th jan, thanks :happydance:, 

also Im going to take the dr up on her offer and go for a 16 week scan, I know all is ok, its just to put me at ease, rather than worrying for another 4 weeks, what if ..

dh took me to babies r us last night and treated me to a wedge shape like pillow that fits under your bump, think it helped a bit last night in getting some sleep. Our ds still comes in , in the middle of the night and you waken up and hes there, and by that stage Im hanging over the edge or my belly is :rofl:, I swear he'll still be there when hes 18 :hissy:

hope everyone is good :happydance:


----------



## geogem

Well everyone - I think the cough is finally going!! Hooray!!! 

I dont seem to have had a really bad fit for a couple of days now!! Yay!!

Well I know people say you start feeling more energetic about this time - but I suddenly dont feel pregnant anymore!! I am still getting the flutterings of movement but for some reason just dont feel preggers!!

Any idea's why??

Anyway glad to hear u are feeling better Niki, lets hope that is it for you!! 

How is everyone else?? - I'm getting impatient!! I want to have a big belly, I want hubby to be able to feel kicks, and I want everything that goes with it!! am I going mad?? I just want things to speed up - I wish I had not found out as early as I did - Last time I was 15 weeks when I found out as I had still been bleeding so didnt think and this time it seems to be dragging to even get to that point!!

Anyway enough of my boring ranting!!! Im sure Ive annoyed you all enough!!

ttfn


----------



## whitelilly

SJK, I was thinking about getting a pregnancy pillow as I have started to put my spare one between my legs now. 

I am feeling rotten today again.... just feel sick and have a very sore head. Went to hospital last night becasue of the pain and cramps I've been having just incase I had a urine infection but my pee was so diluted it came back normal. Spoke at length with doctor and he said either I have a urine infection, I am constipated or it's just my endometriosis. Most likely, he said, it is a combination of the latter two and it is my job to find out what I can and can't eat... I also think I am going to start swimming and walking more. 

On a good note, I have my 12 week scan on Wednesday, yippeeeeeeee! 

How are you all feeling? xxxx


----------



## Lisa-2323

Oh My goodness, i am so thick i have only just found all these replies, thank you so much girls i will start adding you will be nice to have some one to chat with. kind regards to all.


----------



## geogem

Hi there Lisa, you are welcome here - so come in and join the chat, worries, moans and everything else we r all going through!! 

Well I just read your story about your daughter in the 1st tri section and I just wanna say what a horrible situation to be in and I hope you get this sorted soon!!

spk soon - dont be a stranger!!


----------



## maybethistime

Hey all, 

Just got back from London for my sisters 16th birthday it was lovely, had the world commenting on how much me bump had grown in a week got me first pair of maternaty pants a steal at 16 pound from peacocks, with a really nice top. 

How is everyone getting on then? hope u all had a nice weekend, 

Hi lisa welcome to July mummys xx


----------



## SJK

Hi Lisa :hi: xx


----------



## helen0381

Im due 27th July, got my :bfp: on 21st November 08

:hug:


----------



## Lisa-2323

Apparantly your brain shrinks when your pregnant so thats my excuse for asking what does BFP stands for, lol sorry ladies. thank you for the welcomes too


----------



## honey08

:hi: lisa and helen ,welcome to july mummys :)

gemma, ive just posted in 1st tri saying same thing...i just dont feel pg at all ! for 3-4days ive felt fine,no tummy tenderness or anything, dont think ive felt any flutters either :( and i tried with that stupid doppler again, still cant hear HB, can hear placenta and got a few thuds,but thats it :? wot a weird feeling :?
u be feeling like its drag gem cos u didnt know till this time last pregnancy, times gone fast when u look bk on it, but not at the time....if this makes sense, i want a bump NOW aswell lol x

whitelilly ur scan 2moro :dance: enjoy hun,its lovley,best feeling in the world anyways :)

hope everyones ok ? im just totally fine which is a little of a worry uknow, im still so tired uknow, soon as OH goes to wrk at 6pm im asleep on the sofa :rofl:


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls!

Just a quick one as Im getting ready to go to the hospital. 2 appointments today. My kidney scan this afternoon (fingers crossed we get to see bean!) and neurologist this morning for my weird migraine things. 

Gem, as usual I am in the same boat as you hun. Apart from the return of m/s (seriously gutted) I dont feel any different at all. I havent for a couple of weeks now. Weird old feeling - but Im enjoying it, as this isnt what I associate pregnancy with after my l;ast 2 horrors. Here's hoping its a tiny baby with minimal fuss in delivery suite too...lmao...

Maybe - was your sister suprised to see you? I remember you saying it was going to be a suprise!! Hope you had a nice time. I remember being 16...Makes me feel old!! :( 

Hey Lisa, welcome again hun. I can sympathise with PG brain. Im normally a bit of a loon, but when PG it all goes out the window.. Good job I dont work as I wouldnt be upto much! How are you getting on? How has it been so far? We'e all had our fair share of dramas on this thread so you're in good company!!

How many girls have moved over to 2nd tri? I have to say it seems a bit more 'clicky' than 1st tri - or is it me? Some girls are really lovely, but some dont seem to be bothered? I dont know, its probably my sensitivity....?!

Welcome Helen - I'll add you xxxxxx

Whitelilly - 1 more sleep to go !!!!!!

Hi to SJK, Niki and Sarah. Hope you're all well xxxxx


----------



## geogem

Shelley, - hope all goes well today sweetie.

Lisa - BFP stands for big fat positive - as in preggo test!!

Well ladies, I have been getting all sorts of pulling type pains in my lower tum area again - so starting to make me feel like something is actually going on!! 
I think as I havent had any real symptoms yet I still dont think it has sunk in that there is a baby in there!! even tho I have had 2 scans!!

I know - I'm daft, but hey arent we all??

right better go - at work!! 

TTFN!!!


----------



## SJK

Hi Shelley, hope all goes well today, let us know xx

ok, lol :rofl:, my turn for the preggy brain, wot does TTFN mean :dohh: :rofl:

WL, njoy the scan tomorrow :cloud9:

Honey try not to worry, Lo must be abit further in just, and probably starts to party when you are asleep, you will hear / feel it very soon x

Well I got my 16 week reassurance scan today for Monday @ 09.45hrs, looking forward to it, wasnt going to bother, but might as well.
Told my boss today, he was grand, dunno why I was worrying and I asked him not to say for a few weeks and he said he wouldn't :happydance:

Also my best friend had a mmc a few weeks before me in June and today was her date, bless her :cry:


----------



## geogem

TTFN stands for Ta Ta For Now 

Its what Tigger says on Winnie the Pooh!! - Sorry, goes to show my mental age doesnt it??!!


----------



## shelleylu

Haha, yes Gem it does. But hey - I say it too!!! ooops... lol

Ok girls. MY KIDNEYS ARE NORMAL!!!!!! AT last we got some good news. Of course it goes hand in hand with other news... The sonograoher saw my gall bladder had a stone in it!! It didnt bhave like a normal stone (what exactly a normal stone behaves like Ill never know!) I had a blood test to check my liver function, so lets hope all is well. I have actually been passed onto the consultant team because of all the problems, so the waiting time in the hospital is just crazy. I wish I could afford to go private!!!!!

The neurologist appointment was a little more interesting. For the last 9-10 months my pupils have decided to go all weird. As soon as the sun goes down they dilate. Even in a fully lit room, they are still huge. I look like Im high on drugs!! Along with this, I get various symptoms such as dizzy spells, locked jaw and bad migraines. My GP told me it was a form of migraine since it started, but no treatment has worked. Of course now Im PG they cant do a lot. I saw another GP a couple of weeks ago for something else, and mentioned it. He reffered me to the neurologist stright away. Just goes to show not to take 1 persons word....

Anyway, cutting a very long story down. The neurologist (who has an interest in pupils funnily enough) doesnt think he's ever seen anything like it before in his career!! I have to go back to a specialist department to see a couple of consultants who specialise in optometry(sp?) and neurology. I have to take pictures of my eyes in different lights to prove it happens too! Aparently there is a new machine built for weird pupils that he wants me to guinea pig. Nice. I dont think I can wait...hmm...

So there you have it. Nothing goes to plan with me and my odd body!!

Gem - hows the cough going ?? I am getting used to feeling good now. Think itsd the 'blooming' bit everyone talks about..

SJK - You are so right o have the scan!! I dont think I could resist!! I even asked the sonographer while he was scanning my kidneys if he'd peek over to LO! He did and gave me a couple of pics too!! Its always nice to see them. Especially after a mmc. I'll post pic later. Its good you have such an understanding team. Where do you live? I tell you, it makes a massive difference. In the centre of B'ham you get treated like bloody cattle!!


Right thats enough going on lol

TTFN xxxx


----------



## SJK

glad all well with the kidneys and hope you are able to get sorted out with your pupils. I noticed mine always seem to be huge, alot more than they should be and I be worried about getting stopped by the police and them doing a drugs test with the pupil card and wrongly accusing me of driving on drugs, knowing my luck :dohh:

I live in sunny Belfast, but my consultant noticed how anxious I was, she is so nice. Good you got to see the lo, did you notice much difference from the last scan? I cant wait to see the difference in 4 weeks.

Cant wait to see your pics, thats me back to work, away out to grab some dinner :happydance:


----------



## whitelilly

great news shelleylu.... next time i speak to you i will have had my scan. i am so scared xx


----------



## SJK

whitelilly said:


> great news shelleylu.... next time i speak to you i will have had my scan. i am so scared xx

Have fun tomorrow xx


----------



## Elliebank

Hi ladies. Shelley glad everyting is ok with yr kidneys & they are sorting yr pupils.

I'm starting to get nervous about my scan now. I keep thinking cos I've hardly had any symptoms & only felt the odd twinge that they're gonna tell me it's a missed m/c, but then I think well even though I know yr body still thinks it's pg when you have a mmc, would you still get twinges? Cos surely yr uterus/baby wouldn't be growing....but then I haven't had many twinges. Yet if I'd had a lot of cramping & stuff I'd be worried that something was wrong!!! *SIGH* You just can't win.

TTFN (I didn't know what that meant either!) :hugs:


----------



## wishingonastar

shelley - good news on your kidneys hun :)

sjk - how was the scan???

elliebank - good luck hun, its so nerve racking isn't it...i hope everythings fine
x


----------



## wishingonastar

oh and in response to have we moved to second trimester yet...i go in there daily to view the threads and comment on stuff if i feel like it, but haven't bothered to be a big time poster there... i tend to stick to journals and this buddy thread!


----------



## honey08

ive not really stuck with 1st tri uknow, ive posted scan pics in there, but as for going in 2nd tri...yeh am guna pop my head round the door 2moro :dance: but i mainey just read posts everywhere uknow,and then ask if ive a Q :)
SJK .... how was ur scan hun ?
EB...goodluck hun, u wont need the luck tho am sure !! its lovley seeing baby,wish i cud go wkley :)

im ok, still haveing no joy with the doppler:? guna leave it for while now uknow,cos it is starting to get to me uknow :(


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies - how are we all today??

Well shelley - what is going on with you sweetie?? are you actually falling apart from the inside?? ha ha lol.

I cant believe no-one knew what ttfn meant!! does that make me n shelley sad?? I think we might start a new trend tho eh??

well my cough is gradually disappearing!! thank goodness!! just the odd bit now which I can handle. 

Well, last night I was laid on the sofa and was laughing my head off as lo must have been doing somersaults!! I could feel them loads and I thought it was gonna jump out my belly!! - but i think hubby was a bit gutted he cant feel owt yet, bless him!!

I have been popping in and out of 2nd trimester a couple of days but havent posted as yet!!

Good luck for upcoming scans and appointments

ttfn!!


----------



## maybethistime

honey08 said:


> ive not really stuck with 1st tri uknow, ive posted scan pics in there, but as for going in 2nd tri...yeh am guna pop my head round the door 2moro :dance: but i mainey just read posts everywhere uknow,and then ask if ive a Q :)
> SJK .... how was ur scan hun ?
> EB...goodluck hun, u wont need the luck tho am sure !! its lovley seeing baby,wish i cud go wkley :)
> 
> im ok, still haveing no joy with the doppler:? guna leave it for while now uknow,cos it is starting to get to me uknow :(

Dont worrie bout the doppler hun, I didnt get mine till I was just over 14 weeks and then I found mine, so leave it a few days, U saw ur little one and everything was ticking on nicely, I no its nice to have the reassurance but please dont worrie xx


----------



## SJK

wishingonastar said:


> shelley - good news on your kidneys hun :)
> 
> sjk - how was the scan???
> 
> elliebank - good luck hun, its so nerve racking isn't it...i hope everythings fine
> x

Its next monday the 19th @ 09.45hrs xx


----------



## whitelilly

Hey, what a day!

Went for 2.40 appointment and didn't get seen til 3.25... nearly weed myself. Baby was fine, first of all lying on it's back, lounging around, ankles crossed... although it then decided to play funny buggers and do headstands so sonographer couldn't measure his/her head! So, I had to empty my bladder and drink more water then get re-scanned! They managed to get a quick measurement before it went back on it's head! lol

Anyway, all fine, measurements all ok, baby active and had heartbeat. Been put at 12+4 (so further on by a day, yippeee!) 

Here is our little miracle.... xxx


----------



## Elliebank

Oh that's great Whitelilly, I'm so pleased for you! :happydance: The pic is lovely.

Mine's not till 3.15pm on Fri so I bet they're running late for mine too - I hope I don't have an accident!!! I'm finding it really hard to hold my wee in as it is!!!


----------



## shelleylu

Ahhhh, lovely scan pic WL, Im so chuffed everything was ok - and what an ordeal! Have you been eating smarties all day?? lol Maybe your LO will become a gymnast??!!

Hello eveyone else!!!

Ive been suffering with these migraines again. Ive had one virtually constantly for 3 days now. Just have to keep sleeping to try and get rid of it, but that makes you groggy, so cant bloody win. Cant wait for this appointment with the head people to see whats going on. My life is well and truely buggered when I get bad with it. Apart from that, the PG stuf is great! 

A little bit of nausea tonight, but thiunk thats because Ive been sleeping this afternoon. Ive cooked another beef stew (had 2 last week!!!) and I can smell it, but have to wait for aaaaaages to eat it because I fell askeep and didnt put the veg in!!!!!Gutted..

Gem, I am often on my own regarding talking about things nobody else understands. Its one of my qualities. Good or bad Im unsure....lol.. To be honest, its rare anyone knows what Im on about...!!

Honey, sweetie I agree with you, you should put the doppler down for a week or two. I know my MW said she wouldnt use one till at least 16wks because of not being able to find a HB, and all its doing is stressing you out. I thin kI done myself a favour not buying one in the end, because I knew Id be exactly the same as you!!!! Have you felt any more movements yet? I have only felt 1 yesterday and thats been it!! :( Eat a shed load of biscuits, go and lie down in bed in the dark and see if you get a movement!! I find LO is more active after ive eaten - that or being poked by a sonographer!!!!!!

Ooooooh the smell of that stew. If I could post you all some, I would!!!!

Hope everyones well??? 

TTFN! xxx


----------



## maybethistime

Happy for u white lilly glad everything went well pic is lovely bet ya cant stop smiling lol xx


----------



## SJK

WL, glad all well, lovely pic :cloud9: :happydance: xx

shelley, hope your migraines better soon and could you drop some stew down to my work please :rofl: xx


----------



## SJK

ps. shelley, see what you meean about number 2 !! xx


----------



## NoClueMommy

Yea!!! I want a buddy!! My EDD is July 17th!


----------



## godivalocks

Can't remember whether I posted on here before, because I'm usually on the other July thread, but my EDD is July 6th.


----------



## Sarah+

Wow. I really need to log on more as there's soooo much to read when I skip a few days. It's been hard to access the computer as we've been reorganising the apartment.... to make a nursery! We have three b'rooms, the master is large but the other two small, and we use one as a study and the other as guest room (which is not used often), so we ended up turning the guest room into our bedroom, which is opposite the study, which becomes the nursery, and turning the old master b'room into a study/gym/walk-in-wardrobe in one. Took ages as we had to move all the wardrobes from the smaller rooms into the master b'room.... which required DH taking them apart. (I don't think that's exactly what his boss had in mind when he said 'work from home'!). Now we just need some nursery furniture!

Anyhow, I feel fine. No more bleeding for a while, yea! Lots of pulling pains and I can't suck in my tummy anymore, so a little bump. 

I keep reading about lots of you guys nearly wetting yourselves at scans :rofl: Do your drs make your drink before hand? No one told me that I was meant to, and I haven't been, oh well. 

SJK - Pleased to hear you got your reassurance scan booked. Can't wait to see the pics. 
Whitelilly - that is such a clear picture!
Good luck with your scan too Ellie, sure it will be fine. 
Wow. You've been keeping the drs busy Shelley! Hope your migraine goes away soon. It must make it harder being preg as does it limit your pain relief choices a lot?
Geo - You're finally feeling better! About time. I bet you'll be super healthy now for the next 6 months. Wonder if Niki's m/s is better?
Honey - don't stress about the doppler. There have been times I couldn't find a heartbeat. It helps to have a VERY full bladder and lie flat on your back, and start way down low and slowly change the angle of the doppler. It's weird the way it just suddenly just appears, when I'm sure I already tried that spot. Your baby is prob just very happy to stay under the p bone for now :)

Might sneak over to second tri and have a look!

TTFN (I also had no idea about that one)


----------



## honey08

:dance::headspin::wohoo::happydance: ive gone over to 2nd tri !!! cant belive it ! 
thanks for the advise sarah , when i do have a full bladder it just feels very uncomfy uknow, ive not tried for few days now and think am guna leave it till i see consultant at 16wk uknow, i can even hear the ehco of mine uknow in my tummy, but just cant seem to find babies !! i do wish i never bought it till 16wk uknow,cos its give me nothing but worry !! 
how exciting to be doing nursery :yippee: that must feel fab,cant wait till we can do ours !! we were guna b moving into a house ,but when we went to see it the bedrms were smaller than wot we have ! the rm that my 14yr old s.son wud be in was just tiny,the people that lived there had a baby bed in it and it looked squashed uknow,so weve left it,will just after wait i suppose , this morning ive had like a pulling pain at the bottom of my tum, again it doesnt hurt but i know its there ... hope to god this baby is ok,only 2wk till i see consultant anyways :dance:

maybethistime ,thanks hun, i know wot ur saying, ive read lasses who didnt find theres till 16wk uknow, but i think its somat u cant not worry bout,i do wish id waited uknow:hugs:
whitelilly. ... grt scan piccie hun ! ur baby looks so chilled out !! lol 
goodluck elliebank for ur scan hun 2moro !! not long to wait...is this ur first scan ? sure it is :hugs:
shelly , ive had very bad headaches for past 2day uknow, awful it is !! i totally agree with u bout doppler, im not stressing all time, its when im trying to find it and cant then i start worrying a little,ive tried maybe once a wk,but put me self of using it cos remind me self of how i will feel not finding it ! LOL 

hope everyones ok ?!?


----------



## Elliebank

Yeah it's my first one!! I had a weird dream last night, my Mum was doing the scan & so she got loads of photos, and the baby was wearing clothes!!! :rofl:

Congrats on moving to 2nd tri Honey!!! I can't wait till I'm there. Why is BnB a week behind everywhere else on the trimesters?

How much should I drink before my scan tomorrow & when should I start drinking to have a full bladder?


----------



## honey08

:rofl: wot a dream !!! LOL have no idea why bnb is a wk behind uknow going to 2nd tri :? 

when i had my scan my bladder werent full enough,although i had drank lots it takes a hr or so to get to ur bladder ... so mine werent very clear, so drink a hr b4 ur app,but not to the point ur uncomfy hun, goodluck ,sure all will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Sarah+

Come to think of it, the first thing that happens when I arrive for my appointments is they make me do a glucose strip (i.e. I pee in a cup and dip a stick to check my levels), so my bladder is always EMPTY. Maybe that's why my pics aren't really clear, but clear enough anyhow. 

That is one weird dream Eliie!

Re the 2nd tri thing - I don't think B and Bump is actually a week behind, I think it's just that a lot of the members interpreted it that way, and now it'a a habit that everyone on here follows. What I mean is - the 2nd tri section goes from week 14, and right now I am in my 14th week.... at 13+5, so at 14+0, that will be the 15th week. Clear as mud!


----------



## geogem

NoCluemommy - Hey there, welcome to our thread - My edd is the 17th too so feel free to pm me, or just join our thread and we all talk to each other and give each other loads of support.

Yay I'm better!! I have not coughed for a whole 24 hours!! 

Shelley - I hope ther migraines go soon and you start to feel better!! 

Honey - dont fret too much about the doppler thingy, this is the one reason I didnt get one - I have listened to all my friends worry when they cant find anything!! 

WL - That pic is great, glad all went well at the scan - even if lo was a fidgety little monkey!!

Ellie - I have been having the wierd dreams too!! I dreamt that I went into labour and when I rang my hubby he told me to bugger of he didnt wanna come to the birth, He was too busy fishing!! - Ring him later and let him know what has gone on!! 

I was mortified!! told him off in the morning as though he knew!! ha ha bless him - he wondered what he'd done!!


Ah well I've babbled enough for this morning - will probably pop back later!!


----------



## elley_baby248

I have a bump!! Up until today my stomach has been hard but no bump and today rubbed my hand across my belly and i have a proper bump!!!


----------



## maybethistime

godivalocks said:


> Can't remember whether I posted on here before, because I'm usually on the other July thread, but my EDD is July 6th.

Hey hun, 

yeh u did post we share the same due date cant wait, when is your second scan are u going to find out what ur having? xx


----------



## maybethistime

NoClueMommy said:


> Yea!!! I want a buddy!! My EDD is July 17th!

Hey welcome to july mummys hope ur journey has been smooth so far xx


----------



## Sarah+

elley_baby248 said:


> I have a bump!! Up until today my stomach has been hard but no bump and today rubbed my hand across my belly and i have a proper bump!!!

That's so exciting! You should take some pics! :happydance:


----------



## maybethistime

Lisa-2323 said:


> Oh My goodness, i am so thick i have only just found all these replies, thank you so much girls i will start adding you will be nice to have some one to chat with. kind regards to all.

Hi hun, Hows things going with ur daughter? have u been to the doctors yet? hope things are going ok steph xx


----------



## Elliebank

Forgot to tell you this, I was gutted last night - I've got my first ever stretchmark!!! It's only thin & is on my boob. I wouldn't mind but they've only grown a bit!! I hope that's my first & only one! (yeah right....)


----------



## geogem

Ha ha - elliebank - welcome to my world!! 

Can you believe with my DS I never got one stretchmark up to my due date but then he was 10 days late and on the 7the day after edd I got my first and within 3 days I was covered!! 

When he says now "mummy your belly is wrinkley" I tell him if he was on time it wouldnt be!

thanks mate


----------



## shelleylu

Haha gem! my tum is the same! i sometimes blame ds for it too(it was his fault in a way!) 
I can only make this a little one as im typing at the tv using the wii remote and its really difficult!
thanks for the well wishes re my headaches. IT finally went for an hour last nt, as i had 1 co-codamol(sp?) its just started to come back a bit fhis morning tho:(
Ive had some concerning pains low down on my right side all mornin. fhink it might be where my cyst is? its ok when i lie down, but bad when walkin/standing. good excuse to sit on my bum all day lol!

right, this text input is too hard to continue! will be back later x

ps, sjk-stew was bloody lovely- sorry i didnt make it to your work-but i have a pot left if you're passin?!
ttfn x


----------



## Elliebank

I ordered a maternity band off Ebay yesterday cos I haven't been able to do my jeans up for a while, just put it on & am very impressed!!! It's so comfortale & now my jeans don't keep coming down!! Would defo recommend them to anyone that hasn't got one.


----------



## godivalocks

maybethistime said:


> godivalocks said:
> 
> 
> Can't remember whether I posted on here before, because I'm usually on the other July thread, but my EDD is July 6th.
> 
> Hey hun,
> 
> yeh u did post we share the same due date cant wait, when is your second scan are u going to find out what ur having? xxClick to expand...

It's supposed to be sometime in Feb, I think. I don't know the actual date yet. I'll know when they tell me, but I suspect it will be closer to 20 wks than not.

I'm supposed to go in today for a regular appt., though.


----------



## maybethistime

godivalocks said:


> maybethistime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> godivalocks said:
> 
> 
> Can't remember whether I posted on here before, because I'm usually on the other July thread, but my EDD is July 6th.
> 
> Hey hun,
> 
> yeh u did post we share the same due date cant wait, when is your second scan are u going to find out what ur having? xxClick to expand...
> 
> It's supposed to be sometime in Feb, I think. I don't know the actual date yet. I'll know when they tell me, but I suspect it will be closer to 20 wks than not.
> 
> I'm supposed to go in today for a regular appt., though.Click to expand...

yeh mines on the 16th are you finding out the sex? we have decided that we are gonna leave it as a suprise hopefully will be able to keep that lol


----------



## godivalocks

maybethistime said:


> godivalocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybethistime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> godivalocks said:
> 
> 
> Can't remember whether I posted on here before, because I'm usually on the other July thread, but my EDD is July 6th.
> 
> Hey hun,
> 
> yeh u did post we share the same due date cant wait, when is your second scan are u going to find out what ur having? xxClick to expand...
> 
> It's supposed to be sometime in Feb, I think. I don't know the actual date yet. I'll know when they tell me, but I suspect it will be closer to 20 wks than not.
> 
> I'm supposed to go in today for a regular appt., though.Click to expand...
> 
> yeh mines on the 16th are you finding out the sex? we have decided that we are gonna leave it as a suprise hopefully will be able to keep that lolClick to expand...

Yeah, I plan on finding out. I'd rather know than not. Still going to be a surprise, just an earlier one, lol.


----------



## geogem

Shelley - forgot to say earlier, you've done it now!! 

All I have wanted since you were talking about it is Beef Stew!! I went out on my Lunch and bought the stuff and put it in the slow cooker before I came back!! 

Really looking forward to it now!! Got a real bargain too - spoke to the butcher when I went to get some beef and he told me to get the braising steak as he had run out and just cut up some Rump steak!! I got loads of it for 7 quid and he worked it out if I'd paid Rump steak price it would have cost me £19!!! 
Bargain and hopefully really delicious!!


----------



## honey08

:rofl: gem all ive been eating is meat uknow ! ! garys mam goes to a farmers sale every saturday for pork n beef, cant get enough of it uknow !!


----------



## SJK

:hugs:
gem, Im in work and your making me hungry :rofl:

shelley, think by the time id get over the irish sea, it would be too late :dohh:, but thanks anyway :happydance:

eb, I must order one of them bands, sorry about your strtchmark, least its only one 

hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## shelleylu

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh

Guess what girls?? Im having stew again for tea! I cant get enough of it!!

Im veiwing more houses tonight, my tummy is still aching loads and the migraine that left for an hour this afternoon was rapidly brought back by a child having a tantrum in the swimming pool where ds was having his lesson. 

All in all, not a wonderful afternoon!! :(

Me and OH got into The Tudors in the last series, so I brought him the 1st series for xmas. We have watched 2 episodes a night for the last few days, and its soooooo good! Loads of scandal, sex and violence- so after the house viewings (we have to move house v soon!!), some good honest food and a bit of raunch I hope to feel a lot better!! 

Hope everyone is keeping well. SJK, hows about I send you my receipe instead? lol

Gem, well done on the beef situation!!!!! I love me a bargain!!

Im updateing front page at some point - anyone have anything to input? New ladies, any dates or predictions on the sex?? Some of us have had a little guess....

For now, ta ta xxx


----------



## godivalocks

I'm predicting mine is going to be a boy. Hoping for a girl, but think it's a boy.
Almost everyone around here has had a boy, so I think this one will be, too.


----------



## Sarah+

Yeah, I think boy too. :blue: I'll know for sure on the 29th :)

Weird night last night. Not much sleep as I had some bleeding before bed (I cursed it yesterday in my post by saying I hadn't had any for a while!) and then a m/c dream, but feel fine today and I know it was just the placenta and nothing to worry about. 

Don't stress about stretch marks Ellie. They fade away after anyhow. I already have heaps of old ones, just from growing quickly as a teenager (boobs and hips/back). They are just silvery now and hardly noticable. I was planning to use bio-oil, but I'm just too gutted by bed time to be bothered at the moment and I read mixed reports about whether anything actually works.
Which belly-band did you buy? Do you have the link? I was looking at the bella-bands but having a hard time choosing a size, as I'm on the cusp.

I like your EDD range Shelley! I should do that too, as I've had everything from 20th to 13th July. Interestingly, my dr said that most of his patients deliver early????? I though first bubs were often late? Maybe it's an Asian thing? (I'm one of his only 'western' patients). 

I'm doing a hospital tour today! And another one on Wednesday. There are only two major private hospitals on the island, so thought we'd give them the once over before we have to pay our deposit.

A question: when people talk about 'beginning to show', do they mean THEY can see they are showing i.e. clothes getting tight/little pot, or does 'showing' mean that strangers could tell you are pregnant?

bye xx


----------



## Elliebank

Sarah the Ebay link is -

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=120313046054&_fvi=1

Let me know if it works. I'm about a size 12 now & it fits well


----------



## honey08

EB have u been for scan yet hun? maybe not, how excitind,wish u all the best :hugs:


----------



## Elliebank

No it's not till 3.15pm chick, not too long now!!!


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies, 
Good luck with your scan Elliebank, hope all goes well.

Sarah+ - When I say it I mean everyone can tell!! there is no way of keeping it a secret anymore. Although I do believe most of my belly is gas!! I have been so gassy its unbelievable!! it gets to about 6pm and I look 7 months gone!! I get bigger as the day goes on!! But I must admit i am getting the look at the mo!! _ you know the one where people are deciding whether to ask if your pregnant as they think it could be just fat and they'd feel awful if it was!!

Ah well beef stew last night was lovely!! My mum came round last night and she fetched a moses basket with her that she had seen in the charity shop - fully wrapped and brand new - she got it for £4!! its gorgeous!! and she had also popped into mothercare and bought some lovely teddy baby-gro's, bless her!!

Well I am getting some quite bad streching pains this week, maybe the gas doesnt help either but its getting quite irritating!! 

Anyway hope everyone is well, 

ttfn


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls!

Ellie, hope your scan went well honey, let us know when you get back - I wanna see pictures!!!

Sarah - You think boy, but is that what you want???!!! How was your hospital visit? Hope your bleeding has settled down. I spoke to a freind yesterday about being pg, and she bled all the way through her pregnancy. Its more common than we're lead to believe I think. better that you keep positive about it. Easier said than done at night time though -thats when all my demons come out!!! haha.. Most 1st babies are often late. William was a week late - but I am thinking this one will be early for some reason??

Wow Gem, I am lovong your moms bargain!! Seems you girls know how to shop baby!!! I could do with a bit of nice shopping, but oh doesnt want to get anything till really close to the birth. I told him I'll be too tired then, and its impossible to get it all in a hurry! Maybe i'll start stashing stuff under the bed without him knowing!! 
My tum is getting increasingly bigger to. Especially at night time, but I know thats gas. In the morning its really low and hard. Keep having tightening across my belly too. Had it twice today. Unsure about that. I read someone having early braxton hicks. Anyone else getting it?? Also having pain in my hip bone on my left side. I guess its all the growing - I forgot how painful it all is!!!

We just went to look at another house. We are renting at the minute, and its sooooo hard. It took us long enough to find the one we're in, and now our landlord is horrid we want to move, but we dont have long to find somewhere!! The house we saw was really weird, but OH loved it. Its the first time we've disagreed over a house and I think he's in a bit of a mood about it, but I couldnt see myself there. Bloody houses!!

Right, off to clean the house!

Hope everyone is well??

xxxxx


----------



## Elliebank

Hi everyone,

The scan was amazing!!! I cried as soon as I saw the baby!!! Everything was good with the baby, s/he was asleep at first but then started jumping up & down!! It was so cute & the most spectacular experience I have ever had. My new EDD is 26.7.09, which surprises me as I know I O'd late, but I'll go with that!!! My 20 week scan is also booked for 18.3.09 - Shelley please can you update the front page? 

I will put pics on tomorrow, I'm off to bed now!! :sleep:


----------



## Sarah+

That's great Ellie! So glad it went well. Thanks for the belly-band tips :)

Thanks for the 'showing' info Geo! The reason I asked was that I was reading the thread about when people started to show, and there was a a big range from 8 weeks to 20+ weeks, so it had me a little confused!

Oh, Shelley, I know house hunting is frustrating. We move a lot, so I've done a lot of it. And with your nesting insticts kicking in, I'd say you get veto power! Hope you find something soon.

Yes, I think a boy and WANT a boy (although I hesitate to admit this incase it's a gril!). Happy and healthy and either way I really won't mind. I think DH wants a girl, so we can't lose. (No hospital visit - they rang to change :( )

Yes, bleeding stopped and feel great now. 

Have a great weekend everyone,
Sarah xx


----------



## SJK

glad scan went well ellie :happydance:, cant wait to see pics :cloud9:

oh Im getting so excited about monday now :happydance:

hope everyone is well x


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 
eb - glad scan all went well, I cant wait for my next one, 

Well I just got a appointment though for my next colposcopy - i dont know if I told everyone but I have servere abnormalities on my cervix and they are keeping an eye on it whilst I am pregnant as they dont want to do anything that might hurt the baby. The appointment is for the 16th of february - and they are thinking that they might take a biopsy as it is quite bad and want to see what they are dealing with!! 
Not looking forward to that!! 

Anyway - the gas continues, but apart from that I am feeling good!! 

hope all is okay ladies - has anyone heard from Nikki???? 

ttfn


----------



## honey08

hiya all :) sarah i think were aving a boy,purley cos ive had no ms uknow, if i already had any kids i wud like to then av one of each,but as this is my first ut dont make the slight bit of differnce...very excitied finding out ,cant wait, then we can start calling him/her by there name etc :) 

EB, so glad the scan went well hun, its amazing to see baby i loved every mintue of it and defo wuda laid there for hrs !! xx
shelley, were guna after move,we went to see a house other day and the 2bedrm were smaller than the 2 we av in our flat now ! so we left it of course ! i wud love to move b4 baby here but if not its fine,need to wait for the perfect house :)


----------



## whitelilly

Great news about your scan, Ellie... it's great isn't it?

Geogem- hope colposcopy goes ok, glad they're keeping a close eye on you. 

I am 13 weeks today and have been feeling ROTTEN all morning again. I thought the sickness would be gone by now but hormones have other ideas. 

I used my doppler this morning and bambino had moved places.. used to be right down in left side near pubis cone but was more central and a bit highter today. Still 168bpm so I am pleased with that. 

I definitely think the tiredness is catching up with me. I wasn't tired at all in the whole first trimester, but I feel shattered now! Must be all that growing!! 

Shellylu- my EDD has changed to 25th July now. Know it's only one day earlier but makes a huge difference ;) xxx


----------



## whitelilly

pubis cone was meant to be pubic bone. oops. 
TTFN (I also knew what that meant, I LOVED Winnie the Pooh.....! "Oh the wonderful thing about tiggers, is Tiggers are wonderful things, their tops are made out of rubber, their bottoms are made out of springs......")


----------



## shelleylu

Ha ha WL, my son had me singing that the other day!! I couldnt remember the next bit, so I made it up, then he asked me to go over it slowly (which I obv couldnt!!)- OH just sat there staring at me.. lmao...

Gem, I had bad smears forever, till last year, when I got my first good result back. Ive been having colposcopies for years now - they are a serious pain in the ass - so I totally know how stressful it ll is and how worried you must be. WL is right, its good they are looking after you. Hows everthing else??

Honey - I was so ill with my son when PG, and my last pregnancy was awful too, but this is totally different. This is what has made me think it might be a girl after all! It'll be interesting to know if it makes any difference??

Ellie - SO pleased your scan went well!! Im like evryone else - Id stay there all day if I could!! Ive had loads of scans - only had one last week!! But I dont think I can wait till March for another now!! Was gonna have a private sexing scan, but we're going to wait. Seems silly to spend all that money when I can just wait 3 weeks?!

SJK - Nearly Monday!!!! Bet you're excited!!!!

Sarah - pleased yourbleeding has stopped sweetie - it must be horrid when it happens. Poor thing. At least you know all is well with LO xxx

Anyone feeling anymore movements?? Ive been having terible pain again. Really low down inside felt like it was falling out of me this morning. I was in agony!! I woke up on my tummy too, and when I turned over LO was really high up and on my left side saying hello! I hate going to the loo cause it pops back down and hides again!!!!!

Just out of interest -anyone know anything about photography???

TTFN xxx


----------



## whitelilly

This migt sound a bit wierd, but bear with me. Earlier on I was sitting on the sofa and I felt this wierd feeling/sensation in my tumy where baby is. It was like a small zip was being pulled... really gentle but definitely happened a few times. Could this have been baby or am I far too early? xx

ps. Sorry ShellyLu, don't know anything about photography xx


----------



## Sarah+

I have a friend who know quite a bit about photography if you want me to ask her any questions?

Yeah, I was SURE I felt a few flutter/movements at about 13 weeks, but nothing at present. Don't feel that pregnant at the moment, which I'm told is common from 14-16 weeks. My dr says no movements til 18 weeks, but if something the size of my first turns around in side me, I think I can feel that! 

Gem- Just when we were so pleased your cough seemed to have gone, now more drama. I'm sure it won't be a prob.

I was wondering about Niki too? Is it UK school holidays?

bye xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello: I'm still here. Sorry: have been back in camp vomit and feeling thoroughly rotten! Today only threw up 2 times so far, which is good. Also finding school really hard. My days are so long, and I am just exhausted, let alone all the going out of lessons to puke. I am going to bed as soon as I get in from school pretty much, so not really finding time to B&B. The puking HAS to stop soon! I just cannot face being one of these women who chucks up for the whole 9 months! I want to enjoy being preggers, but the sick is really getting me down.


----------



## maybethistime

Glad you scan went great hun so happy for you, 

Niki sorry ur not feeling well, I been feeling rotten my self cant get any food down everytime I do I feel sick really does my head in but never mind xx


----------



## honey08

well my heads been killing me for days...on n off uknow, anyone eles got this ? taking parcentmal but it says for ages uknow, even went to sleep yday to get rid uknow :? anyone eles like this ? 
nikki, cant imagaine how sick u are of been sick :( uv had it really rough :hugs:

whitelilly about 2wk ago i felt this sorta fluttering feeling uknow, and again last night when i was laid in bed !! cant wait to feel proper kicks :)
takecare everyone, my heads just booming :(


----------



## Elliebank

Here they are ladies....in the first one baby Elliebank was fast asleep, in the 2nd one he/she is mid jump!!

https://img80.imageshack.us/img80/5182/scan0001ug4.jpg
https://img80.imageshack.us/img80/scan0001ug4.jpg/1/w667.png

https://img220.imageshack.us/img220/8389/scan0002hu0.jpg
https://img220.imageshack.us/img220/scan0002hu0.jpg/1/w736.png


----------



## shelleylu

Ah, brilliant pics Ellie!! 

Honey - yes hun, Ive had a migraine for 5 days, but its tailed off a bit today - thank god!! When I went to naurologist the other day, I saw a headache nurse who said taking too many paracteamol (ie more than 3-4 times a week) can encourage headaches!! SO try not to take too many. She did say you can take codeine based pills if the pain is too bad. I took 2 lots of 1 pill this week as I couldnt function without them. Ive found a wholesome dinner, lots of water a relaxing bath and a lie down in a quiet room might help a bit. Hope you feel better sweetie xxx

Niki - sorry to hear you're still bad! Surely your school should let you tell everyone with how poorly you've been? Its a horrid situation to be in. I know we leep saying it, but it has to stop soon??!! Fingers crossed xxx

WL - I felt movement from around 11.5 weeks. It was only once or twice, but definately my LO - you cant mistake it!! I felt DS from 13 weeks, and the specialist I saw the other day said she wouldnt be suprised. Its a weird feeling isnt it??!!

Only asking about photography as me and OH are looking into doing a course together as it interests us both. We were looking at bidding on a camera on evilbay earlier, but went mad and did bid - and we won!!! Woo hoo!! All very exciting - just need to know how to use it now...lol

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## honey08

thanks shelly, for some reason i cant click on the thanks button :? at times ive not even taken anything,just put up with the headaches :? 

elliebank .......... fab scan piccies !! when i had mine i cudnt stop looking at them :cloud9:


----------



## Jellybean2009

Ive been having headaches also on and off for past few weeks, that and really bad dizzy spells resulting in me passing out at work last tues :(
I hope you girls arent feeling too unwell, i know how your feeling im sick of being stuck at home as the dizzy spells are stopping me from driving.

:hug: to all


----------



## whitelilly

Aww Nikki, I am sorry you feel so ill still. I have had a headache now for 2 days, think I am goinng to take some paracetamol. 

Elliebank- great pics xx

OK, I have a question and it might be TMI, but I am giong to ask anyway. Since Xmas, whenever I have been to take a BM, I get this vaginal discharge during/straight after. It is yellowy/green and looks exactly like the snot that would come out of your nose if you have a really bad cold. Then it stops til next time, It doesn't happen in between and I have no pain, itching, burning etc. What do you ladies think?

xx


----------



## SJK

Morning girls,

hope you are all well ? Im feeling quite sick again today, I think if I was sick it would help me, but Im trying not to, 22 hours to go, not that Im counting :rofl:

Honey, hope your headache is better soon, theres nothing worse, a sleep always seems to help me? xx

EB - lovely pics xx

NJ- hope your feeling better soon too.

Shelley, sorry I dont know much about photgraphy, apart from how to push the button, but glad you won the camera :happydance:

better go and get ready for work :hissy:, later girls x


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls,

WL, I had this exactly the same thing. I had a few problems with my water works too - no stinging or anything which didnt add up. I had a urine sample sent off via MW, but that came back negative, and then I went and saw my GP who told me it wasnt normal. I thought I was having a show one day, it was huge and yellow - sorry tmi!

Aaaanyway, gp done another urine sample n his office, and confimred I had a vaginal bacterial infection. God knows how I'd got it, because nothing had been near there for 2.5 months! lol..

I suggest going to see your GP as it could turn nasty if left. saying that, mine continues way after the anitbiotics, but has all stopped now. Good luck sweetie xxx

Crikey, everyones been having these headaches then! Its hard not to take something, but sometimes it just gets too bad. If you take a pill as it starts, but doesnt come on properly, but then how are you know if its going to come on properly anyway??!! haha, you cant win...

SJK - WOO HOO!!!! nearly time!!! Makes work go a bit quicker at least!! Make sure you get on here straight after your appointment!!!!!! xxxx

Hope everyone is good xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## godivalocks

I've only had one really bad headache, knock on wood. It was accompanied by retching, etc.

Thankfully, I've not had more, and hope it stays that way.


----------



## SJK

12 hours 15 to go :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:,

will let yous know xxx


----------



## honey08

does anyone know why i cant click the thanks button :? it takes me somewhere eles !! not sure wot it says didnt read it :rofl:

whiteliily, ive not had this,but ive read a few that have, maybe phone mw ?!xx


----------



## SJK

morning girls,

just back, alls well :happydance:, beany is 16 weeks and has grown so much from the last time. Dr was happy enough, we saw the cord pumping and the heartbeat :cloud9:, and there was slight movement, so I think she was sleeping :cloud9:, she is breech at the minute, but dr said thats normal and there is plenty of time and room for her to turn and there was loads of fluid around her. Only problem, she didnt offer a pic and as it was an extra scan, I didnt like to ask :cry:, but I dont mind, Im sure Il get a few in 4 weeks at my 20 week scan :happydance:

anyway hope all is well, be back later

ps. sorry honey not sure about the thanks button x


----------



## whitelilly

Great news SJK!!! :wohoo:

I called the midwife and she said that some women get this and as long as it's not sore, itchy or smelly then it's ok. 

I am feeling sooo uncomfortable today, bump been sore since last night and I was sick this morning so feel poo too xxxxx


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls,

SJK - brilliant news that all is well! I bet you were excited!! I had the same when I went for one fo my scans, They didnt offer a pic. You have to pay £4 per pic in my hospital. but when I went for my kidney scan, he gave us 2 for free which was nice. I didnt post them did I? PG brain again! I'll do it in a bit.

WL - great news too hun. Always better to be safe then sorry with these things. Im feeling a lot of stretching too. This weekend has been terrible for it. Im sure its ligament pain as it makes sense where it is. There's just no stopping the worry with this pregnancy lark is there??!!1

Honey, you did thank me when you said you were trying to? maybe you have a delay somewhere?? x

Hope eveyone is well?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies, 

Great news on scan sjk - glad all went well, feels amazing doesnt it?? 

Nikki, sorry to hear you are still feeling rubbish - lets hope it doesnt last too much longer.

Honey - your not the only one with the headaches, mine are terrible and I get one most days!! trying not to take any medication tho as I heard the same as shelley - that it can actually make them worse!!

Anyways - I have been having some terrible stretching pains this weekend too - not very nice but lo has also been moving about a lot so makes me feel better!! I went to a Rock gig last night and it was fantastic!! but I am sure lo was dancing/headbanging! I know daddy was - got drunk and was very amusing in his giggly state!!
Kids found it very amusing!! Think we are going to see them again next Saturday - so will have to endure again!

As far as scans go we only have to pay £3 per pic at our hospital - but hubby complained that one of them wernt very good so they gave us an extra one free!! 

Have decided my belly must be big as my mum commented yesterday and to quote her she said "bloody hell woman are you breeding an elephant you look 6 months gone already!!" I then had to admit that I think it is 90% gas 10% baby!! ha.

Ah well better stop babbling!! spk soon ladies!!


----------



## maybethistime

SJK Glad the scan went great hun, and everything is going well, 

Im bloody tired today got loads of uni work to do so ill be good and crack on with that, Tutor said I could suspend my course if it gets to much but rather get it out way graduate in June which is a bouns and already been offered a job after I have the baby which is great, do me 24 hours as a Manager in private care, For a friend who I used to volentree for good to know that those hours paid off, Lucky that it does not open till september whoo.

hope everyone is great xx and those who are hope u feel better soon


----------



## Sarah+

Great to hear the scan went wel SJK :) :happydance:

Good to hear from you Niki but sorry you're still suffering through :cry:

I think all the stretching pains are pretty normal Ellie. Just think of it as home extentions. 

WL - glad the m/w put your mind at ease. Always better to ask than wonder. 

How great to already have a job lined up Maybe! That's great :)

Honey - I can't thank anyone either??? I get this message saying it'a above my level?

Not much to report here. Feel chubby but not really pregnant at the moment. I stop my progesterone in four days, so once I'm done with that, assuming that doesn't cause any bleeding, it will hopefully be smooth sailing. Getting excited about finding out the gender!

bye xx


----------



## maybethistime

sarah- I know I was really lucky used to work for him for free so he said that was the best person for the job and we can work round the baby he a really good friend as well so really excited about our little one bless him. 

glad that everything is ticking on good, Id love to get excited bout the sex but made a pack not to find out lol


----------



## maybethistime

Definate kick wooh Im loving this I know that its where I normally find the heart beat as well, it was really fate but I know it was lol xx right back to work lol


----------



## godivalocks

Anyone else on here already getting stretchmarks? 

I am, and I find it very depressing. I know I'm going to be covered in them. And the sad thing is, I'm not that big. I know my waist is getting bigger because it's hard to button my pants, but it's not growing THAT fast.

When it REALLY starts to grow, I'm going to explode in stretchmarks.


----------



## Sarah+

godivalocks said:


> Anyone else on here already getting stretchmarks?
> 
> I am, and I find it very depressing. I know I'm going to be covered in them. And the sad thing is, I'm not that big. I know my waist is getting bigger because it's hard to button my pants, but it's not growing THAT fast.
> 
> When it REALLY starts to grow, I'm going to explode in stretchmarks.

No, not yet. It's prob because you're small that you're getting them already. The advice on what/if anything actually works is mixed, but I like bio-oil. They fade away afterwards anyway hun, so don't stress too much :hugs:


----------



## Elliebank

Hi girls, hope yr all ok. Was just wondering if you'd decided whether you were having the triple test done at 16+1 for downs? I don't want it but my OH wants me to.


----------



## whitelilly

Hey, am having an off day, feeling really down and pissed off... got so much work to do and no motivation!! 

Yep, having the bloods taken, OH wants them done too. xxx


----------



## stressederic

Hello all! haven't been on in while (AGAIN!!!) I'm knackered when I get home from work chat to kids for a bit then zonked. Had to finish early today had a consultant appointment, what a waste of time mw referred me cos BP been up, ? if I have a latex allergy, I had my son @36 weeks and have had a op on my hip!!!!. MY GOD I wanted to smack her in the chops, she spoke to me like I instigated the appointment and was I making a fuss!! I didn't even bloody want the appointment, she's put me in a right mood (not that it takes much at the mo) 

I'm STILL puking most days and belly getting rounder!
Work says I have to get someone elses 2nd hand maternity uniforms:hissy: cos mine are getting too tight the luxuries of the NHS:blush:

Hope all are well x x x

I'm getting the bloods for downs done on thursday ......another bright spark moment couldn't do them while I was there today !


----------



## SJK

EB - dont think we're getting it done, as it hasnt been mentioned and we hadnt talked about it ? 

Wl - hope you feeling better soon, chin up, we're heading for the halfway mark :cloud9: xxx
SE - sorry your sick, I still have it the odd day too xx

Hope everyone else is ok ?

I had my 16 week mw apoint today and it was fab, all ok and then she got the doppler out, she said dont be alarmed if I cant find it, but she did 165 bpm :cloud9:, Im so happy :happydance:

Ive got a busting headach though :dohh:


----------



## maybethistime

Elliebank said:


> Hi girls, hope yr all ok. Was just wondering if you'd decided whether you were having the triple test done at 16+1 for downs? I don't want it but my OH wants me to.

We decided that we didnt want it done its just a choice we made before we got pregs, if there is something wrong then we will let the chips fall where they will xx


----------



## shelleylu

SJK said:


> Ive got a busting headach though :dohh:

Me too SJK :( 

Have bad tummy ache too. Wondering if its growing pains or something else? Keep getting tightening too. Just had a nasty one which took my breath. 

I hate all the wondering and anxiety. But more than anything - I hate the sodding migraines!! 3 days pain free, now its back again. I could cry its so bad.

Ive gotta go now cause the screen isnt helping me, but wanted to drop by and say hello xx

xx

PS, not having bloods as I had NT scan and they said I didnt need to have boods as NT is more accurate xxx

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## honey08

EB, ive got this app anytime soon uknow, and me and OH have spoke bout it,but when ive read in books, when it says at high risk 1-300 have downs, it then says u cud look at it at 99.7% are fine !! and thats the high risk ! so if it came bk low ur chances of having healthy baby wud b 99.9% ! but then i wondering,if i didnt have it, wud i worry even more :? not sure but i dont think were guna av it uknow ..... still thinking bout it,but as it is at the mo dought we will uknow :hugs:
ive also got headaches aswell, sometimes really bad, and i av trouble getting to sleep aswell, its as though i cant stop thinking uknow, not bout baby just anything !!! so tried sleeping thro day and most of times now i cant get to sleep :? 
part from this im fine :)

ps...well dont get offered the NT scan uknow, i know some do n some dont :?


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> SJK said:
> 
> 
> Ive got a busting headach though :dohh:
> 
> Me too SJK :(
> 
> Have bad tummy ache too. Wondering if its growing pains or something else? Keep getting tightening too. Just had a nasty one which took my breath.
> 
> I hate all the wondering and anxiety. But more than anything - I hate the sodding migraines!! 3 days pain free, now its back again. I could cry its so bad.
> 
> Ive gotta go now cause the screen isnt helping me, but wanted to drop by and say hello xx
> 
> xx
> 
> PS, not having bloods as I had NT scan and they said I didnt need to have boods as NT is more accurate xxx
> 
> xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


Hope your feeling better soon, mine has lifted with a paracetamol and I can feel beany doing cartwheels :cloud9:


----------



## godivalocks

I'm on the verge of a headache now. It just feels like a throbbing in my head with every beat of my heart. It's actually a rather scary feeling.


----------



## whitelilly

Aww ladies... just go to bed! What are you doing networking when you have a sore head. **Slaps hands**

I have a different type of headache... it's called writing a research proposal! Grrrr. My job does my head in sometimes. Can't wait to go on mat leave actually :) Speaking of which, how far in advance of baby being born do you think you'll go off for? xx


----------



## SJK

I just got my letter today, my mat leave officially starts on 1st June 2009, Il be 35 weeks xx :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## wishingonastar

due to the training i need to complete in my job before i leave i need to last as long as poss so am aiming for mid june (about three weeks before baby due!!)


----------



## Elliebank

I work from home so I'm hoping to work till 2/3 weeks before baby due


----------



## Sarah+

Sorry to hear about all the sore heads and tums. I am just really tired as I can't sleep these days. 

What's a triple test? I had a combined test, which was nuchal and bloods, but the dr said they were good, so that was it. What is the thrid stage?

Glad the appointment went well SKJ :)

Now - UK people 
A completely non-baby question. Where is Surrey in relation to London? More particularly, Leatherhead/Horsley?? DH has to go to the UK on Sunday for two weeks :cry: I had a little temper tantrum, which we'll put down to hormones :blush: because I don't want to be alone for that long, and for him to miss the next appointment, so he suggested that I come too:happydance: Kind of a babymoon, since he still owes me a honeymoon, as that was cancelled due to a business trip!!!
Now he just got an email saying that they're not going to be working at head office (which is somewhere in the centre of London) but at a conference centre in Horsley/Surrey :dohh: So rather disappointed as I've never been to the UK and was really looking foraward to going. I gather there are trains I can catch up to London to do day trips, but how practical is this? i.e. how long would it take? Thanks :)

Have a great day everyone


----------



## geogem

Sarah+, Dont panic too much - this is just outside of London and as far as I can remember approx 30 miles to central London and there are train services that will take you there so it wouldnt take long. Dont take this as law tho as I am from Northern England and I am just remembering this from a previous visit.


----------



## maybethistime

Sarah, london is not that far you can get a train from Leatherhead takes about 45 mins and will get you in to london victoria where all shops are etc, i was in london 2 weeks ago loads of sales lol so enjoy!!

I can feel little prods too, me and me DH where listening on the doppler and everytime u heard a kick i felt a little light one got me hubby all jelous just wants to be able to feel it keeps asking when thats gonna be bless him. 

I had headaches 2 i just tend to drink loads of water, sit in frount of a pc all day have a reaserch proposal i have to write as well ohhh joy lol motivation is not there at the min lol xx


----------



## trish1200

Hi ladies, I'm due on the 26th of July :happydance:

Anyone in London?


----------



## whitelilly

Eeek help me please! I just went to loo and noticed that after passing a BM I had some vaginal mucus again- but this time there was some brown in it, not the green and yellow like I am used to! I have no pain/cramping etc. 

I am now a bit worried as I had brown spotting from weeks 4-8 and then a big red bleed with clots at week 8. 

I hope it was just because of the BM. Seems to have gone for now... heard HB on doppler earlier so baby is ok. 

Wish I could just have a blood-free normal pregnancy :( xxx


----------



## SJK

whitelilly said:


> Eeek help me please! I just went to loo and noticed that after passing a BM I had some vaginal mucus again- but this time there was some brown in it, not the green and yellow like I am used to! I have no pain/cramping etc.
> 
> I am now a bit worried as I had brown spotting from weeks 4-8 and then a big red bleed with clots at week 8.
> 
> I hope it was just because of the BM. Seems to have gone for now... heard HB on doppler earlier so baby is ok.
> 
> Wish I could just have a blood-free normal pregnancy :( xxx

was there much ?? why dont you ring the mw's? xx


----------



## whitelilly

No not much and it seems to have stopped now, it was just after a BM. Just checked HB again with doppler and it's still in the 160's. I think I will be ok.

I will see how things are by the morning and will ring the midwife then. Thanks xxxx


----------



## Sarah+

WL- Yeah, ring the m/w. It really doesn't sound like anything to worry about, but it's so hard not worry so you'll feel better if you ask her. Dopplers are so good for reassurance :)

Thanks for the London info ladies :)

I'm off to trial a prenatal yoga class this morning.


----------



## whitelilly

Well rang the midwife and i have to go to the hospital this morning to get checked out :( Thought they were just going to say not to worry but because of my past history with this pregnancy I have to get checked again. Booooooooo. Please wish us luck xxx


----------



## nikkip75

hi july mummys!:happydance:

im due 15th july! my own birthday is the 13th so either way im gonna be knackered! lol

and im just sooooooooooo happy im having a summer baby! got one in november an another in january so looking forward to birthday parties in the garden! :happydance:


----------



## godivalocks

whitelilly said:


> Well rang the midwife and i have to go to the hospital this morning to get checked out :( Thought they were just going to say not to worry but because of my past history with this pregnancy I have to get checked again. Booooooooo. Please wish us luck xxx

It's better safe than sorry. Even though the baby is fine now, it might not be in the future, and neither may you. It's better to get it checked out and make sure you don't have an internal bleed.

Hope everything ends up being all right, though.


----------



## Elliebank

whitelilly said:


> Well rang the midwife and i have to go to the hospital this morning to get checked out :( Thought they were just going to say not to worry but because of my past history with this pregnancy I have to get checked again. Booooooooo. Please wish us luck xxx

Good luck hon, hope everything's ok xxx


----------



## whitelilly

hi nikkip75 :hi: I never thought about that- being able to have outside birthday parties... ace! 

I am just back fro the hospital. They scanned me to check for placenta previa, but it was fine. I have no cysts etc. No areas of bleeding inside. 
Soooo.... had an internal examination and some swabs taken and it turns out the neck of my womb is irritated by the hormones and I was told I can expect spotting on and off throughout the whole pregnancy. WTF?? Not fair!
Well at least baby was fine and that's the main thing xxxxxxx


----------



## Elliebank

whitelilly said:


> hi nikkip75 :hi: I never thought about that- being able to have outside birthday parties... ace!
> 
> I am just back fro the hospital. They scanned me to check for placenta previa, but it was fine. I have no cysts etc. No areas of bleeding inside.
> Soooo.... had an internal examination and some swabs taken and it turns out the neck of my womb is irritated by the hormones and I was told I can expect spotting on and off throughout the whole pregnancy. WTF?? Not fair!
> Well at least baby was fine and that's the main thing xxxxxxx

Glad everything is ok, and even if you get more spotting at least you know what it is now xx


----------



## geogem

Hi there ladies, 

I had thought of the oudoor birthday party thing - My ds was a november baby and we usually have a firework party for him but I would love the nice summer barbecues for this one.

Well I am still waking at 5am for no apparant reason whatsoever, this is sooo very annoying - also still struggling with a headache a day that is really buggering up my concerntration at work!!

Hubby has decided on a new nickname for me and keeps calling me .... wait for it...... Lumpy!! he started with chunky and decided that could be a bit offensive so changed to lumpy!! Why do men do this? why cant he just stick to my name or something nice like sweetheart or darling?? 
He says he's just being accurate - but would men like it if we started calling them man boobs or grey chest hair or something more personal?? well no!! dont think so!!

anyway moan over - i find it quite amusing, anyone elses partner got a loving nickname for them?


----------



## Elliebank

Mine calls me grumpy cow!!!


----------



## geogem

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

ha ha - bless ya


----------



## elley_baby248

My OH calls me Leishy Cake or Leishy Grumbles if am whinging lol 

Am trying to be really patient for my 20 week scan on the 11th march but it's so hard! I wanna see my bub again!


----------



## whitelilly

Mine calls me cutie pie. He walks in the door every night and shouts 'hey cutie-pie!'. I love it! He also calls me darling-beautiful-face. Sounds really cheesy but he has a way of saying it that's just so him! 

However, he does call me cow-face whenever I moan. But not in a mean/ malicious way.

I also have a headache- think I am not drinking enough water! xx


----------



## SJK

WL - glad all is ok xxx nothing is ever easy for us girls xx

Gem, my wee mans bday is 16th July and last year we planned a bday bbq and had the works, only it rained :hissy: and that morn we had to ring an indoor play place and book all the kids in, but hopfully it will be better ! :cloud9: xx

hi nikkip75 :hi: xx

hope everyone else is ok :happydance::happydance: :cloud9: xx


----------



## godivalocks

whitelilly said:


> I also have a headache- think I am not drinking enough water! xx

I have a headache, too. I think I've officially become a member of the pregnancy headaches club. 

This headache started yesterday and has bled over into today. It has stuck around all day and is bad.

I know I'm not dehydrated because I probably drink close to a gallon of water a day.


----------



## nikkip75

thanks for the welcomes ladies:hug:

and whitelilly im so sorry! looking back at my post i just jumped in there with all my smiles and happiness while you were in the middle of a crisis!:blush:
im glad everythings ok :hugs:

ive been the hospital today aswell, i had pre-eclampsia with my first pregnancy and she was born 5 weeks early by emergency c-section so even though when i had daisy everything was perfect and had a normal pregnancy and birth they still want to keep and eye on me. just means a few more appointments and an extra scan at 28 weeks which im not complaining about, i was made up when the consultant said this!
i think its just nice to know that you are being looked after....

ive got REALLY sore boobies today! as soon as i feel cold my nipples are killing me! i have to sit down an wrap my furry throw around my chest and it goes then, anyone else got this?

oh an my oh doesnt have any nicknames for me, just knows to say i look really pretty when i feeling down :blush:


----------



## maybethistime

Hi all 

welcome to July mummys Nikki, 

I finally got my work done whoo, just got me presentation to do 2mo then off for 2 weeks rock on lol, Im not gonna complain, They do call it study week so i suppose I will only a few months left yay. 

Mine used to call me baby but then Id get confused when he would ask hows me baby doing kept asking who are you talking 2, 

Calls me his little schnuk schnuk (mainly becuase im 5.4 to his 6.4 but hey lol xx

Hope everyone is ok, Been getting strange looks at uni lol then I remeber I had me bump on show some strange reason I got a few weird ones, then I had a sudden urge to wave my hand in there face to prove I was married, (not sure why tho) just feel like Im getting judge sometimes. Hey ho less of the rant chat soon xx


----------



## ClassicaLover

:)


----------



## godivalocks

Man, this is the 3rd day in a row I've had this headache. Think I should have kept my mouth shut. 
 
Tylenol isn't touching it. Was so bad I threw up everything I ate last night. Tried putting something else in my belly, and threw that up, too.


----------



## Elliebank

godivalocks said:


> Man, this is the 3rd day in a row I've had this headache. Think I should have kept my mouth shut.
> 
> Tylenol isn't touching it. Was so bad I threw up everything I ate last night. Tried putting something else in my belly, and threw that up, too.

Sorry you're feeling lousy chick. Have you tried that 'forehead'? I think it's something you put on yr forehead that is supposed to help with headaches, I saw someone mention it the other day & it worked for them xx


----------



## honey08

my heads booming aswell, yeh that forehead is good uknow,tried it in the past,guna after get some 2day :?


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girlies!

Finally back on and updated the front page!! Welcome Nikki, classicalover & Trish!
I have put your info on our lovely front page - If you have any dates you'd like me to add (for us to look at, or for you to remember) just let me know and Ill update it. Also, any gender predictions you might have????

Aaaaaaaaanyway. Hope everyone is OK? I have been here, but suffering so badly with migraines, finding it hard to stay on for too long, especially post!

Whitelilly - I am so pleased everything turned out well chick. At least you have no major concerns with placenta prev or any abnormalities. Still, always nice to have something to worry about eh....? hmm....

Sarah - Have you sorted yourself regarding your trip? Not long to wait now! Shame you're not coming a bit further up the country. I'd have shown you the pretty sights of Birmingham!!!(they are not pretty at all, but I know some great cake shops!! lol) We are having a BnB meet on Tuesday too!! One of my friends (also a BnB addict) told me about a meeting in the Bullring in Birmingham. Only half hour from me - but there are no other pregnant ladies going!!! Only mums!! :( 

In other news.... My OH calls me a whinging cow too! haha. No, he calls me Shelley Bella, and I call him Paul Plate. Weird I know - but you had to be there...!!!

Honey, how are you getting on with your doppler now? Any news?

How are you SJK? and Gem? Everything still 'Normal' for you?! Great isnt it?! You know, I still havent put a gram of weight on. Im living in those lovely maternity jeans I got in the sale at the mo. I had to take them off yesterday and wash them - Ive been in skinny jeans all day today and they are tight!! :(

Anyone else noticing strange things with your bumps? Mine is there when I need a wee, Its huge and high up, then I go and it all goes back down again. Seems to be living really far back. I was told once I have a retroverted uterus - but then told another time I never? Wondering if I really do have one and this is why its such a big change??

Right, best get some lunch before I feel sick!

Big x's everyone. We're coming upto half way soon - can you believe its goin so quick?!


----------



## godivalocks

Elliebank said:


> godivalocks said:
> 
> 
> Man, this is the 3rd day in a row I've had this headache. Think I should have kept my mouth shut.
> 
> Tylenol isn't touching it. Was so bad I threw up everything I ate last night. Tried putting something else in my belly, and threw that up, too.
> 
> Sorry you're feeling lousy chick. Have you tried that 'forehead'? I think it's something you put on yr forehead that is supposed to help with headaches, I saw someomen mention it the other day & it worked for them xxClick to expand...

Never heard of it. Will have to look into it.


----------



## geogem

godivalocks - are you in the uk?? 

if so you can get these 4head sticks in boots near the pain relief section for approx £4.50
they are amazing and I would never live without mine - they feel a little funny when you first use them but they work really well. other pharmacies should have them too I would think but I know boots is usually cheaper.


----------



## geogem

Well ladies i am 15 weeks today!! we're getting closer to the half way mark!

headaches are still a pain but I have noticed lo has been a lot more active these last few days and I am starting to feel more actual movement than flutterings - just cant wait for hubby to be able to feel.

Shelley - well everything is still very normal here as usual!! got my 16 week triple test blood test next friday and hoping to get to hear the hb gonna bully the midwife into a little listen!! 

but all is okay ladies - still feel okay - apart from I think the cough is making a reappearance!! which is not good!! cant be doing with that again!!

hope all is good with everyone else!!

oh and i finally got my scan piccy uploaded - so here it is!!
 



Attached Files:







Baby scan 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 70.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Elliebank

Lovely scan pic Geogem!!


----------



## Sarah+

Great scan pic Geo :) :happydance: So happy all went well. 

Shelley - Yes, at times I have a bump (after dinner, before going to the bathroom), then it disappears! I guess it 'cause everything else is being pushed up, so we notice a full bladder and stomach more. Not going to UK at present... hubby is staying in this conference cetnre and I think it would be a bit weird me staying there too. Still considering going over towards the end of his time. He leaves tomorrow. Chinese New Year hear this week, so he'll be away for public hols on Mon-Tues-Wed :cry:

Welcome to the 'bleeding club' WhiteLilly! My placenta is current in the 'low' position over the cervix (which will be diagnosed as placenta previa if it doesn's move). I've gone a week with no bleeding :). It's far less stressful to see blood when the drs have told you to expect it. 

Re nicknames - DH calls me 'the little incubator'. 

Bye xx


----------



## whitelilly

Great pic GeoGem :)

Sarah+, it's horrid isn't it? As if we didn't have enough to worry about! I haven't bled though (touch wood) since Tues night after BM so hopefully it'll go away again. 

I have been having mild cramps though consistently since Wed night. At first I thought it was because the doc took some swabs from me, but think it's more likely my bowel or the uterus stretching. Feels like my period is about to come. Had this a while back though so not worrying...

On a positive note, I am officially 2nd tri :wohoo: 14 weeks today! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SJK

WL - :happydance: on the 14 weeks :happydance:

Yes Shelley, all ok, so far, touch wood, How are you ??? 

last night I was wearing trackie bottoms and a vest top and my hubby came in from work and looked at me and said look at the size of your belly !! I said eh hello, you caused it, but I think it was because my bootoms had slid under the bump pushing it up, making it look bigger, cos my work trous are ok today :dohh: :rofl:

love the pic gem :cloud9:, and great to be 15 weeks :happydance:

Hope everyone else is well xxx :happydance:


----------



## honey08

lovely scan pic geo !! 
shelly,no ive not tried the doppler, im selling it anyways,cos a mate is guna borrow me hers and hers is a hibebe one, so FX FX FX i will find HB when i get this,shud be mon-tues i hope !!!! ive not tried for a while tho xxx
so tired 2day i am, feel ok,but dont feel like doing anything, i feel weird cos i dont really feel pg uknow,this is cos my tum aint tender anymore,and ive had no sickness,so glad ive consultant app next friday uknow :dance:
hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## SJK

girls the october thread has opened :happydance:


----------



## whitelilly

SJK said:


> girls the october thread has opened :happydance:

OMG! Really??? :happydance: xx


----------



## maybethistime

Love the pic gem sorry to hear that you cough is back, 

Hi to classicalover and Trish hope everything is going great with you both. 

Just been really tired latley god knows why I sleep enough lol xx


----------



## SJK

morning girls, hope you are all well xx :happydance:


----------



## shelleylu

Hiya SJK - Im alright thanks xxx

Having a bit of a panic as Ive been feeling LO for a few weeks, but havent felt a thing the last 4-5 days. Got me a little stressed as it should be getting more frequent, not less surely?? Kind of wish I'd got a doppler now - although my luck LO would be hiding and I wouldnt get HB and Id have a panic attack!!! lol

I have a MW app tomorrow morning, so Ill ask then. Hey - I might even bully her into using her sonicaid ;)

Hows everyone? Ive been soooooooo tired at night now. So much for 2nd tri gaining energy - Ive been us good as useless come 9pm. I am usually asleep on OH's lap AND I MISS ALL THE GOOD STUFF ON TELE!!! We stayed up till midnight playing Scrabble last night. I barely got my last letters out I was so drousy!!

Right, off to eat boiled egg on toast - yum!

Will be back with a report from MW tomorrow morning. Have a great day everyone xxxx


----------



## honey08

hiya everyone :) im so tired all time aswell uknow, and shelly yeh so much for 2nd tri energy !! garys keeps reminding me i shud be full of energy now ! lol 
ive been on me own since friday cos gary and houlden went to MIL 70th party in another town,so yeh been on me own,got lots of cleaning done !and sleep ! been nice and quiet :) there bk 2day tho and cant wait cos i av missed them :)
looking 4ward to my consultant app on friday uknow, desprate for reassurence :) 

take care everyone xxxx


----------



## maybethistime

Hi all I have me MW 2mo aswell me fella reminded me that he changed the date at least someone is paying attention lol, im tired me self me DH as roped me in 2 playing monopoly 2nightlol oh the run is so exiting lolxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Hiya ladies. I bought some acupressure wristbands and actually had 4 sick-free days! Miracle! Today have been a bit pukey again, but only off and on. I can cope with one in 5 days I guess.
Into my maternity wear full time now. I demanded that work told the parents, basically saying that if they didn't, I would just start wearing maternity wear anyway and then it would be obvious. My class are all so excited for me, and all the parents. I knew they would be. The management of my school are so old fashioned sometimes!! We were all boys public school until 8 years ago, so that is why I think. They have not adjusted fully yet!


----------



## whitelilly

hello :) can't believe it's sunday night and back to work already in the morning.... boooo. 
just been round at my sister in laws for dinner... her boyfriend cooked us a Burns supper cos we're Scottish! I only had a wee bit of haggos though as wasn;t sure if I was allowed it. Just had neeps and mash though and a chicken breast.... mmmmm THEN had warm custard with a caramel shortcake slice in it. Most I have eaten in one go in ages and I feel so full now! Bump quite hard!

Still got the cramps a bit, they're quite constant but low level. Been taking paracetamol once a day for the past three days. No more spotting for the minute, hurrah! 

I am desperate for a bigger bump and for my baby to move and for me to see/feel it... when will that be? xxx


----------



## honey08

i feel same whitlilly,im sure ive defo got a bump there just looks a little more b4 i was pg :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sarah+

Sometimes I have a full on bump, then other times hardly anything. My 'fat' clothes are getting too tight now, so I'll have to buy some proper stuff. So tired today. Went to bed at 11 and got up at 8, so that's plenty of sleep, but the problem is I spent at least half of that time awake. I wake up every few hours for no reason :(

It's funny when I use the doppler now. I hear the heartbeat really easily, but then this series of thumps and wacks! It is very loud and actually hurts my ears! I guess that's baby for "Stop poking me!" LO was way over to the left this morning. Funny... a lot lower than my bump :blush: Guess it must be a food bump!

Good luck with the m/w Maybe and Shelley :) Glad you've found some relief Niki :)


----------



## nikkip75

good morning ladies :hugs:

whats everyone up to today?

im going to go into town and do a bit of shopping i think, i know its still early but im starting to get bits in for baby now, all those little things that you forget you need!

i got some muslin squares and a changing matt last week from ikea, the matt is great, its plain white but you can buy some towelling covers that pop over it so no cold plastic and covers can go in the wash.

last week i seen a baby sling in tkmaxx for £19 and they got some really good bargains in there so going to have a nosey in there aswell.

i know this sound mean but when i had my others i was all about getting everything to match, everything had to be in the same theme and colour but im really not bothered this time, just lookin out for bargains this time!

hope everyone has a nice day xxxx


----------



## geogem

Hi there ladies, 
Well I too am in maternity wear full time now!! Got some great bargains from peacocks on Saturday - maternity jeans for £15 and Black trousers for just a tenner.

Well I have to travel to norfolk tomorrow for a family funeral - not looking forward to it at all!! but hey - the lovely old man got me a day off work!! bless him.

I am feeling really good at the mo!! cough is still here but not as bad as last time, and I think having a pyjama day yesterday really helped!! 

Niki - really glad school have let everyone know and you can show your bump with pride - glad the m/s has eased a bit aswell, you seem to be due some good luck in this pregnancy.

well better get back to work

ttfn!!


----------



## maybethistime

Gem I got my jeans from peacocks for £16 and a top as well, I think I need to get some more stuff tho, 

Midwife went good she didnt offer to listen to smuge's heart beat but I have me doppler at home so not really that bothered, she felt me tummy said baby was growing in right place just bellow me belly button :) 

Think she thought I was a bit crazy that I said I already started feeling little flutters she said dont really feel first till 20 weeks felt a little silly lol (seeing as I was really excited) So I said i know it was def not gas lol. she is not me proper midwife as mine was off sick so Im very happy about that lol

Nikkip glad they finally let you screm it from the roof tops, glad the bands working, I got hit this morning with the sickness lol

Nikki have fun buying a few things for baby, me nan and me mum got me a suit case full of stuff from adams before it closed in stevenage so Ill put off getting mine till april lol but we did get some booties from mother care that said "made with love" they were to cute couldnt resist lol. 
,


----------



## honey08

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
well 2day as bin the best day for a while ladies,i went to mw to get my triple tests done (will get results thursday by letter if its low,or they will phone if its high,so pls pls keep everything X for me ladies )
i then told her bout not bim able to find HB with doppler,so she got hers out and found it within secounds !!! so happy,first time ive heard babies HB :dance::dance: im so happy uknow :) i was convinced somat wasnt right,but all is fine,so plsed :)

hope everyone is ok,this really has made my day cos for a while ive not felt pg at all,and it feels very odd uknow, but im fine now,not to long till20wk scan ladies !!!! 

takecare xxx


----------



## maybethistime

honey08 said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> well 2day as bin the best day for a while ladies,i went to mw to get my triple tests done (will get results thursday by letter if its low,or they will phone if its high,so pls pls keep everything X for me ladies )
> i then told her bout not bim able to find HB with doppler,so she got hers out and found it within secounds !!! so happy,first time ive heard babies HB :dance::dance: im so happy uknow :) i was convinced somat wasnt right,but all is fine,so plsed :)
> 
> hope everyone is ok,this really has made my day cos for a while ive not felt pg at all,and it feels very odd uknow, but im fine now,not to long till20wk scan ladies !!!!
> 
> takecare xxx


Yay, so you can laugh at the doppler you have at home for giving u so much worry, I say bin it and laugh as u do, becuase if you sell it someone else might have the same problem and go through the same thing. 

So glad everyhing is good


----------



## honey08

lol im defo selling it ! wot i cant understand is how only the other day a ladie said she heard hers at just 9wk5days...same doppler aswell :? 
they have grt recommendations,but obviousley its just not for me! im borrowing a mates hibebe doppler in the next few days cos OH cudnt cum this morning and he cant wait to have a listern ....... bless, so FX i have more luck with that, and also hoping my bloods cum bk low xxxx


----------



## maybethistime

No what mean chick I think every one is different glad its sorted now tho. what you mean by bloods low sorry Im think is that for the at risk thing? x


----------



## SJK

Hi Girls,

hope you are all well :happydance:

Nj- glad your work finaly knows, Im sure your feeling alot more comfotable :happydance:

Honey FX for the results, you will be grand and great news about the mw doppler :happydance::happydance:

Shelley, how'd you get on xx

MB -glad all ok with your mw appoint :happydance: xx

hope everyone else is well, ps. I didnt know peacocks done mat clothes xx


----------



## geogem

SJK - yeah they do and they are very reasonably priced - our local one doesnt have a maternity section in it but you can order the stuff online too!!

i got a pair of jeans, a pair of black trousers, a lovely black and silver top and a gorgeous cardigan all for £49!!!

it was excellent - could'av gone mad!!


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls!

Well all went well at MW> Bit boring really as she only took my blood pressure and signed my notes! - SHe did put her magic sonicaid on though and me and OH got to hear our LO!! Its the first time - even with all the scans we havent heard it till now!

MW was ok, but a bit of a misery. Ive only ever met a nice one once!!
Maybe - My MW said to me today that I'll be feeling movements from now on. I said I have already for a few weeks and she wasnt shocked. She said it totally depends on the lady, how responsive they are to thier bodies and how much time they dedicate to listening out for it!! She said some ladies go in at 20+ wks and say they havent felt anything - but they havent been looking out for it!! So ignore that horrid lady you saw today!! She also said its normal to go a while and not feel anything after you've had mvement. Phew!

Honey - Im so pleased you got to hear your HB too. Its such a nice feeling knowing everything is ok!!! I agree - sell your doppler - quickly!!

Sounds like you girls are having a blast with the bargains!! Im in the process of selling junk on ebay at the minute. Fingers crossed I get some good bidders!!!!

Probably back later or in the morning. Hope everyone is well xxxxxx


----------



## maybethistime

Cheers shelly I knew it was the baby she just made me question myself for a few secs, but had it a few times 2day as well, Im steph by the way if its easier


----------



## honey08

maybethistime 
yeh sry i mean low risk xx FX all be fine :)


----------



## SJK

Hi Girls, how are you all today ?

hope all is well xx :happydance:


----------



## maybethistime

Have had a crap day today my head has been going none stop so I have not been able to get any of me work done its being to do me in, Not taken any tablets thinking of getting that 4head is that any good and can we use it? x


----------



## godivalocks

I guess I'm doing okay today. Had some sharp pains in my abdomen that just lasted a few moments then subsided.

Other than that, I'm just bored. It's rainy and nasty out, and don't really have anything to do.


----------



## honey08

that 4head stuff is grt hun ! also u can get a cheaper named one thats as good :)

AFM this morning i felt baby ! ive had flutter in the past but this went on for longer ! love it !! so happy and on :cloud9: now xx


----------



## maybethistime

Yeh, i read the other post on ur flutter hun, hb, flutters next low bloods in the making lol. 

Whats the cheaper one that you can get if it does the same thing might as well save me pennys, I was go get it me self but me fella left this morning and TOOK my bank card lol, Im always losing it lol and he has it so i have no dam money so have to wait till he come back :(


----------



## maybethistime

HAha baby brain me fella just text and said my card is in the bedroom left it there for me this morning, he said he told me haha great one lol


----------



## SJK

honey08 said:


> that 4head stuff is grt hun ! also u can get a cheaper named one thats as good :)
> 
> AFM this morning i felt baby ! ive had flutter in the past but this went on for longer ! love it !! so happy and on :cloud9: now xx

:happydance: fab news you felt the baby :happydance::cloud9: xx


----------



## nikkip75

ive been feeling baby move aswell lastnight and just sitting here ive just got a little lump that went hard on one side!

i felt it a lot lastnight when i was lying in the bath, ive got this horrible cold so was lying there sneezing my head of an every time i sneezed i felt little flutters, so i started making myself sneeze!!! then thought oh no what if its moving cos when i do sneeze the poor little thing gets the fright of its life!!

so stopped doing that :dohh:

ah well that is it now, once we all start feeling them they wont stop! we will all be complaining in a few weeks about feet under ribs and heads lying on bladders :rofl:


----------



## Sarah+

That's so great you felt the LO SJK! I've had flutters, but I'm still not quite sure what's gas and what's baby. 

I've joined the headache club:cry: Not sure if it's because I can't sleep for longer that 2hrs without waking up, or what. 

Have my next scan tomorrow :) I can find out the gender. Any predictions? Only thing is DH is away still.... At first I though I'd wait for the next one, but now I really want to know. Now, DH says he doesn't want me to tell him over the phone, and he's away for another 10 days... don't know if I can contain myself that long. Maybe I should ask the dr to write it down and seal it in an envelope and we can open together when he gets back? What do you think?

Have a great day everyone :)


----------



## wishingonastar

i had second midwife appointment yesterday and got a good humoured telling off! i explained i couldn't find heartbeat last week with doppler and asked if she could find it for me...she did so and everything was fine but she said she is cross with manufacturers for selling them to preggo women cos they keep causing unnecessary worry (as i demonstrated!) and she said their workload has increased massively because of the dopplers...people worrying and booking emergency appointments

i promised her and OH i'm gonna sell it, cos she said in three weeks i'll feel baby moving loads anyway so won't need to hear heartbeat and she said midwifes tend to go by movements not heartbeat anyway!!!


----------



## Sarah+

I see her point! But I think my dr's workload would have gone up more had I NOT had my doppler :rofl: I've calmed myself down a few times by using it, otherwise I would have been on the phone for an appointment! I think some babies like playing hide and seek with the doppler, while others (like mine) like to kick the doppler!


----------



## nikkip75

wishingonastar, it even took my consultant about 5 minutes to find a heartbeat last week! i thought she was going to do some damage to my poor little lump she was digging so hard!

i did think about getting a doppler but decided against it as i would be sitting there all day with it on my little bump.

something i read put me of aswell, they say that using a doppler sounds like a helicopter flying over the top of your house to the baby, very loud! and they dont like it, dont know how much truth there is in this tho.


----------



## geogem

Hi there ladies, 

I am sooo glad now that I managed to deter myself from buying a doppler!! 

I am currently feeling..............Great!! 

I dont know where this has come from but i think I may have found the blooming stage!! ha ha!

I have found that if i constantly drink water the headaches are subsiding and the tiredness is not as bad as before either.

Glad all seems to be going well for everyone else - we all seem to be doing well at the mo!!

hey hey - and managed to get myself all brand new bedroom furniture - in solid pine for £400 and theres loads of bits including 2 wardrobes and a large dressing table and 3 sets of draws and bedside cabinets - Im having a great weeks for bargains!!


----------



## Sarah+

So glad you're feeling great Gem! :happydance:

I just had a read of our front page on the way in. Thanks for all the updating Shelley :hugs: I see that a lot of us are predicting boys.... and a lot of your are more patient than me and waiting to find out on the day! I did a real 360 on that one. 

Worst headache today. I also have this real period-like backache that won't go away. Anyone else?

Did you hear on the news that a lady in the US just had octuplets! 8 babies! All alive, but critical. Wow. Makes one seem very do-able.


----------



## maybethistime

I have a really bad head ache but I got 4head yesterday and it really takes the edge off it, hope ur back gets better soon xx

Dopplers well Im glad I got mine cos my mw didnt even offer to find my heart beat how mean is she lol,


----------



## Sarah+

maybethistime said:


> I have a really bad head ache but I got 4head yesterday and it really takes the edge off it, hope ur back gets better soon xx
> 
> Dopplers well Im glad I got mine cos my mw didnt even offer to find my heart beat how mean is she lol,

How rude! I'd have had a preggy-tantrum and made her try! :rofl:

I'll have to see if I can find the 4head thingies.


----------



## godivalocks

Hello ladies!

My electric was out most of yesterday and last night, came on in the middle of the night, then went out again VERY early in the morning. I woke up because my white noise maker shut off, and I was hearing voices on a loud speaker outside. The guys from the electric company were out fixing it in the wee hours of the morning, bless them. 

When it was light enough to see out, I saw that it is snowing and blowing, the first TRUE snow of the season here. Might be the last, too. This one is actually sticking.

Anyway, when I was lying in bed in the wee hours of the morning listening to them on the loud speaker with my hand on my belly, I felt a quick "BOP" that pushed up on my hand and disappeared.

That was the first time I felt it move from the outside. Wish my OH was here to feel it. 

Also, I will be having my ultra sound in a week in a half. I will get to find out the sex of the fetus then. It's my "20 week" scan I guess, but at 19 weeks, instead.


----------



## honey08

hiya everyone, as u prob know i had an angelsounds doppler,and it just werent for me, i cudnt find HB with it,i got even more frustrated cos so many do find them super early ! 
so ive got a hibebe ,borrowed from a mate ........ it came 2day, i was laid on the sofa,and thought will try where mw did, anyways i kept picking me own HB up,at times it was very loud aswell,so OH listerned on utube for babies HB, and then i found it !!! :cloud9:
its lovley to hear,also i had it pushed in aswell a fair bit, feel so happy ! this wk going great ! to top it all off i finally got my mums2be essentials voucher (mw didnt gimme one:?) weve only got a boots,so went there,and it was ok actually,got the cutest tinest sudacream !! so cute ! :happydance:


----------



## maybethistime

Honey- aww now u can listen to it from the confort of your own home lol 
what is mums2be essentials voucher? not sure i got one of them me self.

godivalocks-nice to feel little one our side, not felt it me self just cant wait for my DH to feel its nice to feel but even better when sharing it wih some one lol xx


----------



## maybethistime

Sarah+ said:


> maybethistime said:
> 
> 
> I have a really bad head ache but I got 4head yesterday and it really takes the edge off it, hope ur back gets better soon xx
> 
> Dopplers well Im glad I got mine cos my mw didnt even offer to find my heart beat how mean is she lol,
> 
> How rude! I'd have had a preggy-tantrum and made her try! :rofl:
> 
> I'll have to see if I can find the 4head thingies.Click to expand...

Lol yeh I reckon ill do that next time but me proper midwife will e back then she is lovley lol


----------



## SJK

honey08 said:


> hiya everyone, as u prob know i had an angelsounds doppler,and it just werent for me, i cudnt find HB with it,i got even more frustrated cos so many do find them super early !
> so ive got a hibebe ,borrowed from a mate ........ it came 2day, i was laid on the sofa,and thought will try where mw did, anyways i kept picking me own HB up,at times it was very loud aswell,so OH listerned on utube for babies HB, and then i found it !!! :cloud9:
> its lovley to hear,also i had it pushed in aswell a fair bit, feel so happy ! this wk going great ! to top it all off i finally got my mums2be essentials voucher (mw didnt gimme one:?) weve only got a boots,so went there,and it was ok actually,got the cutest tinest sudacream !! so cute ! :happydance:

yay great news, so pleased you found it :happydance::cloud9: xx


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls.

Ds has been keeping the internet hostage again on his Wii, so im back using a dodgy controller to type!

Will make it quick as its painful to use! Sarah- best of luck for tomorrow, i'm sooooo jealous! I'm predicting PINK!!!!! let us know asap.....

Honey, so pleased ur new doppler is working out better!

Everyone else- a big hug and hello!!! Im not able to flick back up the page to mention specifics, and i cant remember on my iwn cause of the prego brain curse!

I do have backache though, and headaches are unbelievable. 4head thing hasnt worked:(

Right im off before controller goes through window!

Byeeeeeeeeee xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## adzuki

Howdy! I didn't know there was a thread for us july ladies on here ;) I thought they were just to let us know who else was in July and then we could keep our eyes open for them on the other forums - lol baby brain already??? 

I am also done with the headaches :( I had a bad one, and drank lots of water to make it go away, but then I was up all night peeing so I didn't get much sleep, so today I am exhausted and have a headache from that. :shock: Can't win!!! 

Siiiiigh! 
;)
A


----------



## godivalocks

shelleylu said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> I do have backache though, and headaches are unbelievable. 4head thing hasnt worked:(
> 
> Byeeeeeeeeee xxxxxxxxxxxx

Yes, the headaches and backaches are awful, aren't they!? Hope you feel better.

Same for everyone else that's suffering from them.

:hugs:


----------



## honey08

maybethistime
uknow bounty packs? well theres one in boots/asda for mums2be essentials,u get it after 12wk,but my mw didnt gimme one,so i went on the bounty site and reigistered,told them i didnt get one n they sent me one :dance: apprentely the asda one is much better,but i like wot i got x

lots of us have had bad headsaches aint we? i get the lesser now (touchwood) but they awful !! shelly the 4head thingy was good for me :? hope u can get somat for it hun x


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh honey i didn't know the packs vary depending on which store you go to...i thought they were all the same else i'd probably have gone to asda! oh well...a freebies a freebie :)


----------



## wishingonastar

if anyone has a lloyds pharmacy near them, register on the 'emma's diary' website and you should get sent a voucher for a free mum to be pack from them...or the voucher is in the pregnancy info pack they give out at doctors surgery's...


----------



## shelleylu

Wow girls,

Im back - off that rubbish controller thingy, to my faithful OWN dodgy typing !! lol

Girls, I am loving your freebie information. I got my bounty pack (1st one) ages ago, but all the vouchers were going out of date this month! SO when I saw MW Monday, I asked for a new one. So I have 2 huggies starter packs to claim from ASDA and some other things extra!! You knw every month they are different? The original one I had was loads better, but this one had a diary in it...ooooo......

Any more freebies Im well into - so pass it on!! Honey, DO you just go in with the voucher (out of the month by month dairy) to ASDA and they let you have the bounty pack? I dont know how it works!! :(

OK back to life. Migraine has finally gone off for an hour after taking paracetamol. I had to take cocodamol earlier which I hate, but I was nearly in tears with the pain... I always seem to get them on a Wednesday - thinking it may be the college lighting that starts it off. OH said it might be all the thinking I do when Im there - I doubt it.. lol

Had some bad pains last night in my tum. I swear LO is lying on my bowel. This may be a bit tmi - but I usually only go to the loo(no 2) every few days. Ive alwasy been the same. I even asked the doc once about it and he said its normal. I can go like 5 days some weeks. But since LO has started to move I am finding I have to go everyday. I think thats what last night was all about. I nearly got OH to take me to the hospital it hurt so much. Thankfully it settled a bit and went after I visited the toilet (nice)... Been sore today too. It was really high slightly to the left. It was just above LO. Who knows..

Other pains include - pain in the very bottom of my back, left hand hip pain and pelvic pain tonight! They are all bone pains? The one down below feels like Ive been kicked in the girl garden by a donkey - its quite nasty - even after the paracetamol. Anyone else having it? Bit worried bout all the bone type pains, especially around my pelvis...

So Im gonna go now and stop moaning to you all - I need to moan to someone - OH gets bored of it!!!

TTFN everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## wishingonastar

hey shelley...you poor thing having pains :( bowel pains sounds like baby is kicking your bowels and making you go more...or maybe your body is just processing food differently now? i used to go once a day or once every couple of days and now i'm a once a week if that girl which sucks!!! listen to us...we can't win in pregnancy!!...either too regular or too far apart! lol

the other pains...umm...well i get the occasional stabby pain in my girl garden but it passes fairly quick...perhaps you should phone NHS direct or mention them to midwife or something?


----------



## honey08

shelly, no wot happened was,these first bounty pks ur suppose to get when ur 12wk (2pick up) ur mw shud give u one,but mine never,so i joined bounty and they sent me it,thats why ive only just got it,i love freebies,but dont av asda ere :? but yeh in this mums2be essentials i got a nappie/wipes/sudacream/olvitine and vouchers :) love it like wishing said a freebies a freebie aint it ! i got the emmasdiary off mw and picked that pk up ages ago :)
ive not ad pains all the time,but i do get the odd sharp pain that takes my breath away uknow :? n me back when am cleanin/hoovering does hurt :?


----------



## godivalocks

wishingonastar said:


> the other pains...umm...well i get the occasional stabby pain in my girl garden but it passes fairly quick...perhaps you should phone NHS direct or mention them to midwife or something?

I've been getting this occasionally, too. They are fleeting.


----------



## Sarah+

Shelley - Me too, but mine also pass quickly. Better to ask that wonder... It's prob just everything shifting around 'down there'. 

I'm so jealous of all these freebees! Nothing to claim here:cry: Maybe I'll see if Mum can sign me up to something at home in Australia and bring it with her when she comes. 

I ordered some pregnancy exercise DVDs. One yoga and one just exercise for pregnancy. I did a fair bit of research on them to find the best ones, so will let you if they're any good.


----------



## nikkip75

shelly it sounds like you have spd, i got this with daisy and its starting again with this one,

its really painful and saying you feel like you have been kicked between the legs is exactly how it feels, its when the ligaments around the pelvis weaken. just google spd and there is looooooads of info on it.

its no harm to baby but very uncomfortable.... i ended up having to wear a huge tubigrip over my hips and bump last time, looked really sexy! NOT lol


----------



## maybethistime

aww sorry everyone seems to be getting pains I keep getting sharp ones now again so i think its that round ligiment thing i have dont half hurt a times lol


----------



## peekers

im due between 12th and 16th July this year :)


----------



## nikkip75

peekers said:


> im due between 12th and 16th July this year :)

hi peekers :wave:

welcome to july mummys :hugs:

and congratulations x


----------



## maybethistime

peekers welcome to july mummys im due the 6th and Im from sunny bolton 2 yay x


----------



## peekers

maybethistime said:


> peekers welcome to july mummys im due the 6th and Im from sunny bolton 2 yay x

ive just moved to Bolton, my boyfriend is from there and just trying to find my feet :)


----------



## Elliebank

Welcome Peekers - have you any scan pics to show us? :hugs:


----------



## peekers

Elliebank said:


> Welcome Peekers - have you any scan pics to show us? :hugs:

I have a 12 week scan, i just need to get my stupid work computer to upload it from my mobile phone! bear with me :)


----------



## Sarah+

It's a ..............................................................................

......................................................................................

......................................................................................

......................................................................................

......................................................................................

BOY! 

:happydance: :blue::blue::blue::happydance:


Quite a quick appointment today but dr checked the brain, heart, kidneys etc. Good news was that my placenta has moved up a little already :)
The LO was so active it was hard to get an accurate length measurement, but the head measurement was spot on to the day. 
Went out and bought some blue baby clothes :blush:


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Sarah!!! :cloud9:


----------



## maybethistime

peekers said:


> maybethistime said:
> 
> 
> peekers welcome to july mummys im due the 6th and Im from sunny bolton 2 yay x
> 
> ive just moved to Bolton, my boyfriend is from there and just trying to find my feet :)Click to expand...

No how u feel, I was born in manchester raised in herts then moved to manchester, met me partner and moved to bolton, kinda hard 2 find ur feet when there is hardly anything 2 do here lol


----------



## maybethistime

Sarah congrats on ur blue bump!!! I wonder if it will go boy girl in this forum lol xx


----------



## godivalocks

Welcome, Peekers! :)



Sarah+ said:


> It's a ..............................................................................
> 
> ......................................................................................
> 
> ......................................................................................
> 
> ......................................................................................
> 
> ......................................................................................
> 
> BOY!
> 
> :happydance: :blue::blue::blue::happydance:
> 
> 
> Quite a quick appointment today but dr checked the brain, heart, kidneys etc. Good news was that my placenta has moved up a little already :)
> The LO was so active it was hard to get an accurate length measurement, but the head measurement was spot on to the day.
> Went out and bought some blue baby clothes :blush:

Congrats on your boy. Was that what you wanted?

As far as the placenta, from what I've heard, it can move around a lot, so I probably wouldn't worry about it until much later in pregnancy.


----------



## Sarah+

Yeah, that was what I wanted... but I really didn't mind.


Check out this picture of the face - so weird!
 



Attached Files:







baby's_face.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## geogem

Yay Sarah+ congrats on joining team blue!! hope this is what you wanted.

Well girls, all is still well in my camp!! Still feeling good - headaches are easing still and i have about 10 times more energy than last week.

Hubby took me and the kids out for tea last night and hinted that he has got me a fantastic valantines present but will not tell me what it is - so I am working on him!!! I can guarantee he will tell me before Monday!! bless him!! 

Got my DS a new bed today for £25! for a brand new divan with 2 drawers so we have all his furniture for his new bedroom now!! Just gotta paint it bright red and put Liverpool transfers all over it!!

ah well all is good!! 

ttfn


----------



## geogem

Sorry if I am stupid Sarah but I dont get that piccy can you help me out a bit??


----------



## godivalocks

geogem said:


> Sorry if I am stupid Sarah but I dont get that piccy can you help me out a bit??

Don't feel bad, I was looking at it and wondering what I was looking at. Just looked like a bunch of bright spots, to me and wasn't quite sure what was supposed to be what.


----------



## Sarah+

The circle, with the eye sockets - right of screen, is the face. There is a little hand next to it. The big thing left of screen is just part of the placenta. Basically the baby is just showing it's head to the camera. You might need to enlarge it. It's pretty clear on my screen, but I have a very large comp screen. 

I swear I'm not just seeing things :rofl::blush: The doctor showed me!


----------



## geogem

think i get it now - still not 100% tho! It is clear Sarah I am just not very good at working these things out.


----------



## Sarah+

OMG! Maybe I'm just imaging it! :rofl: I just started a thread about my little alien baby-face. I had already sent the pic to some family and freinds... maybe I'll get some calls wondering if the pregnancy has gone to my brain! :blush:


----------



## shelleylu

WOOOOO HOOOOOO SARAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Am so happy for you sweetie!! You thought Blue, and you were right - anyone else got any predictions???!!! I bet you are thrilled. I want to go and buy some baby clothes now! I have another month to wait - it feels like an eternity!!!! Bit sad you cant get any freebies!! I was thinking for a minute Id sign up in your name, and send you some bits over - but realised you probably wouldnt have the same shops/offers anyway?! Lets hope your mum can help xxx

Peekers - welcome to our thread hun. I will add you to the front page. Anythin you wanna add, let me know and I'll pop it on for you..

So - who's next to find out the gender??!! I got so excited signing in to see if Sarah had been on - my OH just sat there shaking his head - not really digging my excitement!!!

Im trying to be haaoy about something. My left nipple has felt like there is a crab hanging off it for the last day, and this pain in my pelvic bone is killing!!! 

Nikki - do I have to mention it to anyone? It hurts even after I took painkillers for my headache yesterday! Its not so bad that I'd take anything for it - but its only started hurting the last 3 days and its getting more persistant. Also, my coccyx hurts too - could it be related?

I dont know, theres always something eh?! Im just so glad to be feeling well. Even with the aches and pains. I never thought Id have good hair and skin and not be sick whilst being PG!!!

Right, swimming lessons!!! TTFN xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SJK

peekers said:


> im due between 12th and 16th July this year :)

Hi and welcome , my wee mans bday is the 16th july :happydance: xx


----------



## SJK

yay sarah :cloud9::happydance:, congrats on the blue team, great pic xx

anyone else finding out ?

Im soo jealous :rofl:, I am dying to know what beany is, but swore I wouldnt fine out, everything is pointing towards girl, but hand on heart I dont mind. 

I see mothercare are doing a new range by mylene klass called "baby k" , our surname, so Im determined to buy the entire range to be sure beanys wearing her initials in her 1st hpital photo :happydance::happydance::cloud9:, have I nothing else to do :dohh: xx


----------



## honey08

peekers :hi: n welcome to julymummys, im also due on 16july !! 

sarah i can defo make ur scan piccie out hun ! how cum u had a scan? u had ur 12wk one didnt u ? fab news ...a little boy :cloud9: congrats hun xx

sjk, im guna av look at that mylees clothes ! also apprentley her baby book is really good uknow ! pregnancy book i mean, might av look 2moro :)
AFM, since been able to find LO HB ive had a urge to buy ! lol ive had some right bargins off ebay aswell uknow, i got a avent breastpump ,4mosses/pram sheets and a baby record book uknow where u put everything in ......... all brand new aswell :dance: think i need to go bit slower now tho ! 
has anyone eles bought anything ?? xx


----------



## Elliebank

We bought a Winnie the Pooh sleepsuit from Asda last week, and I got a bundle of 7 babygro's off Ebay last week for £3.49, and a bundle of 12 are on their way for £4.00!! Bargain!!! My Mum also bought an outfit from Mamas & Papas & my Nana got us one too. Don't think I'll buy anything else now until we know the sex, yr limited what you can buy clothes wise aren't you?


----------



## godivalocks

shelleylu said:


> So - who's next to find out the gender??!! I got so excited signing in to see if

I'm not sure if I'm the exact next, but I should be finding out in a little over a week now (week and a half?). Feb 9th.


----------



## SJK

who all is finding out the sex ?? xx


----------



## Elliebank

SJK said:


> who all is finding out the sex ?? xx

We're finding out the sex xx


----------



## godivalocks

SJK said:


> who all is finding out the sex ?? xx

Me. I have no desire to wait.


----------



## honey08

me !! i cant wait ! ellebank arent u and organised lady !!! weve not got any clothes yet, oohh and yes n how cud i 4get, garys mate sold us her mosses basket (swinging one) for just £20 ! the other things i got off ebay with pnp cost brestpump £9.02 (didnt wana pay loads incase i cant do it for some reason) baby record book .... £3.70 (from m&s still as £9.99 tag on!) pram/mosses sheets i got 4 for £8 ! still in wrap aswell , gary calls me a cheap skate,but i call it a bargin :lol:


----------



## SJK

:cry: yous are putting me in the notion now :dohh:, ok

whos not finding out then :happydance:


----------



## Elliebank

honey08 said:


> me !! i cant wait ! ellebank arent u and organised lady !!! weve not got any clothes yet, oohh and yes n how cud i 4get, garys mate sold us her mosses basket (swinging one) for just £20 ! the other things i got off ebay with pnp cost brestpump £9.02 (didnt wana pay loads incase i cant do it for some reason) baby record book .... £3.70 (from m&s still as £9.99 tag on!) pram/mosses sheets i got 4 for £8 ! still in wrap aswell , gary calls me a cheap skate,but i call it a bargin :lol:

That's good for the breast pump, I'll have a look on Ebay for mine!! :happydance:

SJK it's good that you've decided not to find out, I just don't have the willpower to do that!!!


----------



## maybethistime

Im not finding out the sex sniff sniff serve my right really my DH wanted to find out and i convised him to wait now I want to no and he said wait lol, so looks like Im gonna do as Im told lol. 

my scan is on the 16 of feb not sure if its on the frount xx

Honey-
put it this way we have a suit case full of baby clothes, my nan went to adams before it clothed down and went mad, I mean baby grows blankets, full baby suits, hats, booties, different suits, a bath towel that you can wrap the baby in with a hood not sure what its called. the list goes on bless her. 

then me mum decided to start lol, so we have loads that reminds me Im gonna have to order the babys clothes storage unit.

the only thing we got were these little botties saying made with love and mittens and a hat set. thought Im set till after baby is born lol (due to me mum and nan) and she is still going haha.


----------



## rose19

july 19th! :D x


----------



## SJK

yay MB your on my team :happydance: xx

Hi rose19 x :happydance:


----------



## shelleylu

:hissy:Its not fair I want top buy baby clothes too!!!!!!!!!!!:hissy:

Im in a mood now!!!! I feel sick too:sick: - keeps coming back on and off. So much for no nausea - it cant start up again now surely??! I cant eat my dinner again! :(

SJK - I am so finding out!! I waitied with DS, but ended up having him in dramatic theatre off my rocker, so the fact he was alive was a bonus - the fact he was a boy was a minor detail - so Id rather find out now so I can get excited!! 
I know Gem is waiting too. You are all so good!!!

Just wish my scan was this week, not next month!!:dohh:

Oh yah Nikki - I read up on SPD and the symptoms are exactly the same. I didnt know anything about it before, so thanks for pointing me in that direction x Im hoping it tails off, but it seems to be getting worse. Fingers crossed!!

xxx


----------



## shelleylu

Hi Rose - I'll add you hun xxxx


----------



## SJK

aww shelley hope your feeling better soon :hugs: xx

I soooo cant wait 25 days for my scan, Im soooooooo excited :happydance::cloud9::rofl: xxx


----------



## godivalocks

I told my mom about the upcoming scan, and she asked whether it was to see if anything was wrong.

I told her yeah, to check that, but to also find out the sex. 

She then proceeded to scoff at me "Well, you don't need that."

"No, I don't NEED it, but I want it."

Obviously she's not for it at all, but it doesn't matter what she wants. Not her choice. 

It pissed me off that she can be like that, just like she decided that I should use cloth diapers, then got mad when I said I wasn't going to use them (heck, I don't want to change diapers at ALL let alone mess with cloth diapers). She then decided that she therefor wasn't going to get any baby stuff, since "I can afford disposables, then I can afford everything else".

I don't require anyone to buy me anything, it's just the idea that I either do things HER way or else, that make me so mad.

If she wants to be that way, she doesn't need to have anything to do with the kid, either. Last thing I need is THAT attitude influencing it as it grows.


----------



## maybethistime

Hey rosie congrats on the july bump x

SJK thank god u can keep me going lol, me mum wanted me to find out seeing as we already picked our names for either, but as we dont mind I see my DH point lol, As its my first I really wanted that movie experiance when u have 2 be told when the baby is born lol (how sad) so Im glad my DH has put is big size 13 down lol.

godivalocks-My mum used 2 be like that, but since i moved out got married she has never really been on me back, hope she gets better or she could be missing out on ur little one


----------



## nikkip75

hi rosie :wave:

shelly u dont really have to tell anyone right away but let your midwife know next time you see her, i told the consultant last week and she said they wont really do anythin until 20 weeks anyway. 

i hate to tell you this :cry: but it may get worse (SORRY SORRY SORRY:blush:) some women end up on crutches and have to go to physio but mine never got THAT bad, was just really uncomfortable, it makes me want to walk like a duck lol

just take it easy, it is really common and loads of women suffer from it, but it bloody horrible! my bum bones have been killin me today!

but on a good note i can use it as an excuse not to have to do so much housework!!:happydance::rofl::happydance:

hope your feeling better soon :hugs:

oh an i cant wait to find out what we are having! but im not building my hopes up, we couldnt wait to find out with daisy but when we went for the scan she had her legs tightly crossed so we couldnt tell!! i was not a happy bunny!


----------



## shelleylu

Thanks Nikki - I'd say you've made me feel better - but you havent! lol...

Is it normal to just come on, then start hurting a lot very quickly? It seems since this afternoon, my back has been killing and (usually only when Im sat at this pc actually) the front pelvic bone bit hurts? Like a stabbing shooting pain, and mainly on the one side? I just dont want it to be wrong, and then I go and say I think Ive got spd, and the consultant I see says no you havent you're just a hypocondriac! lol..

Godiva - your mum sounds a bit mean! I would try and have a chat with her and clear it up so you can have a fresh start for when lo arrives. She sounds a bit selfish to me. I hate it when I hear things like that because it must be a strain for you, and thats the last thing you need when you're PG. I hope you get it sorted hun. Tell her Im not doing cloth nappies either if that helps, AND im finding out the sex - and I do need it!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello to the newbies on here.
Shelley: sorry to hear you are feeling icky again. I seem to have a couple of good days now, followed by a couple of vomit days. At least it's not every day now. Still feel sick most of the time, but at least I'm not puking 24/7.

Who's felt baby move so far? I keep stressing because I haven't, but I'm sure 16 weeks is early to feel a first one. What's everyone else's experience so far?

I've got MW in a week and 20 week scan in 4 weeks. So excited about hearing HB next week and about finding out sex at the scan!


----------



## nikkip75

oh im sooooo sorry shelly dont want to be all doom and gloom!

it does sound like spd to me tho, the pain in the front bone, gets worse when sitting in an awkward position and mine gets worse when im walking about.

but it is something you can live with, if you let your mw know she can give you some info on how to sit/walk/lie properly, and the belt thingy can help and in this weather can keep you warm lol

and the last time i had it, it started at about 20 weeks and didnt get much worse so lived with it for 20 weeks while still working full time as a nursery nurse.

since joining this forum a few months ago ive seen loads an loads of threads on it so lots of ladies on here get it.

get yourself a nice comfy cushion park ure bum on it and put your feet up!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## honey08

nikki,lots dont feel there first till 20wk ! but i did defo feel LO other day uknow,was so exciting aswell,but aint since, its like when u get wind and ur tum gurgles sort of thing....except it not wind ! lol but dont worry bout it :hugs:


----------



## godivalocks

shelleylu said:


> Thanks Nikki - I'd say you've made me feel better - but you havent! lol...
> 
> Is it normal to just come on, then start hurting a lot very quickly? It seems since this afternoon, my back has been killing and (usually only when Im sat at this pc actually) the front pelvic bone bit hurts? Like a stabbing shooting pain, and mainly on the one side? I just dont want it to be wrong, and then I go and say I think Ive got spd, and the consultant I see says no you havent you're just a hypocondriac! lol..
> 
> Godiva - your mum sounds a bit mean! I would try and have a chat with her and clear it up so you can have a fresh start for when lo arrives. She sounds a bit selfish to me. I hate it when I hear things like that because it must be a strain for you, and thats the last thing you need when you're PG. I hope you get it sorted hun. Tell her Im not doing cloth nappies either if that helps, AND im finding out the sex - and I do need it!!!!!
> 
> xxxx

Yes, I think it is normal to suddenly start hurting in spots.

As far as my mom, she is, well, who she is. She's always been controlling/domineering. She actually takes after her father, from what I've heard of him (at least when he was younger). 

No amount of talking is going to change that. The only way to stop her from going on a rant is to just tell her that's the way it's going to be, like I did. That's why I left home as soon as I came of age and never went back, even though it's been a struggle. It's also why I'm don't stay with them when I visit (I stay with my aunt). 

I still love her, because I know she's only doing what she knows and I know she still loves me, but I don't let her dictate to me what I can and can't do. There are qualities in her that are very good like honesty, loyalty, and she CAN be helpful. She also has her own integrity, which I hope I have inherited enough of. But she can also be stubborn when she thinks she's right. Well, I inherited that stubbornness, too, and I stand my ground with her.


----------



## Sarah+

honey08 said:


> peekers :hi: n welcome to julymummys, im also due on 16july !!
> 
> sarah i can defo make ur scan piccie out hun ! how cum u had a scan? u had ur 12wk one didnt u ? fab news ...a little boy :cloud9: congrats hun xx
> 
> sjk, im guna av look at that mylees clothes ! also apprentley her baby book is really good uknow ! pregnancy book i mean, might av look 2moro :)
> AFM, since been able to find LO HB ive had a urge to buy ! lol ive had some right bargins off ebay aswell uknow, i got a avent breastpump ,4mosses/pram sheets and a baby record book uknow where u put everything in ......... all brand new aswell :dance: think i need to go bit slower now tho !
> has anyone eles bought anything ?? xx

I go every three weeks from 6 - 16 weeks, then every four weeks till 30 weeks, then every 2 weeks. That's just what my Ob-Gyn does. And I'm not going to argue! 

Yeah, I'm buying bits and pieces. I'm also doing a lot of research re prams etc. so that if things come on sale, I can grab them.


----------



## Sarah+

Hello Newbies :wave:

My Thanks button is off and on at the moment, so thanks to everyone re the congrats for blue team. :cloud9: I really admire the people who are not finding out. I did a complete 360 on this. Now I just want to take the mystery out of the big day (I'm a wimp! :blush:) 

Yes, I've felt some movement, I think. At about 13 weeks, I had lots of weird 'flutters', then recently, also little 'prods'. The Ob-Gyn asked me yesterday if I'd felt, and i said I thought so, but wasn't sure, and he said that was pretty normal and I wouldn't feel 'full on' movements for another month. Apparently while the babies move heaps now, they are really tiny movements.

Gem - you sure are a bargain hunter!

Shelley - are you going to call the m/w. I'm sure it's fine, but you'll feel better if you check :hugs:

SJK - thanks for the tip about the Baby K range. (We have the same initials).

Bye xx


----------



## wishingonastar

hey sjk and maybethistime - i'm not finding out either so we're all on team yellow :)

godiva...sorry about your mum being off - unfortunately some mums can never let go of thinking they rule the roost and she probably feels she knows best as this will be your first but you're right just be firm and she'll hopefully learn

sorry to hear about possible reason for your pains shelley :(


----------



## wishingonastar

oh and niki - i have felt teeny flutters on about three occasions but nothing major or regular so i do think we're just too early...midwife said as of 20 weeks if when you'll have no doubt in your mind that you can feel movement!


----------



## geogem

Hi there ladies, 

I have been to the m/w this morning and I heard lo's hearbeat!! Everything is fine and the midwife was very happy with my progress so all is good!! 

I will not be finding out SKJ!! I did with my first and I thought i'd try the surprise option this time. Although I am enjoying trying to figure it out with old wives tales!! Like this morning when midwife used doppler I wanted to know how many bpm as they reckon fast = girl and slow= boy. apparantly 140bpm is the marker and I lo's was 148bpm so that says girl!! although I still think boy!!

but it is fun guessing!! 

anyway Shelley - sorry to hear you are not feeling to great hun - you really dont need anything else do you!! 

glad everyone is okay!! I am still feeling really good!! am I bragging now?? lol

ttfn


----------



## natalie7

hi i need a text buddie to im due 24th july 2009 id also like to join a july thread can you please help me thanks


----------



## geogem

Hi there Natalie - this thread is open to all so you can join us, if you go to the front page of this thread you can see who is due on the same date as you and maybe personal message them to see if they want to be buddies - but by all means come and join us in our rambles of madness in this thread!!


----------



## shelleylu

Morning girls,

Just a quick one - Natalie - I wil add you to our July thread!!! We're all nice here x
As for a text buddy, the front page of this thread is a list with everyones dates on. You might find someone there who has a similar EDD to be your buddy? But feel free to join in here. We're all a big buddies group really xxx

Gem - yes love, you are rubbing it in! Great that you heard LO's HB - its so exciting!!! Im thinking blue for you too - dont know why....

As for my aches - thanks everone for your nice words - you're all so lovely!! Im not in a massive amount of pain, its just bad niggles at the moment. Nikki - it is worse when at this pc as I do sit funny when Im typing, and to compensate for bump and pelvic pain Ive started walking like a duck - and I think that makes my back ache - but thats quite common for any pregnant woman I guess. 

I've not got an appointment till March, so i'll wait till then. If it gets much worse I might se if I can get in with my MW - but I dont think she's up to much TBH..


Was looking at my income details the other day. Turns out I cant qualify for MA now because Ive been off work for so long. SO SMP is going up to £150 - and I cant egt a single thing :(
If I hadnt had the MC I would have still been working, and I would be entitled to something. Now all I'll get is tax credits - which isnt lot. Im not overly happy about it as Ive always worked and it seems that just because I have had a bad time of it, I am going to suffer. I suppose somene has to though? Dont get me started on this countries way of handling money - arghhhh!!

Right - I am going to try and eat something. Oh how I love that salty mouth feeling !!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elliebank

Shelley can you not get Maternity Allowance from the government? I thought you got that if you didn't get SMP from yr employer? I work in benefits & I've seen women that haven't worked for years, or not at all, get Maternity Allowance.


----------



## shelleylu

Ellie - It says that to get MA you need to have worked for at least 26 weeks in the 66 weeks leading upto your edd. Well thats cancels me out by about 8 weeks!! :(

If I cant get that (which I cant) I can get employment and support allowance, but I read you can only claim that for 2 weeks. To be honest, Ive read so many different things on benefits as they are constantly changing. But, as far as I am aware Im not going to get a lot..


----------



## Elliebank

God that's rubbish!!

You will get ESA for more than 2wks - we've just been trained on it (I work in Housing & Council Tax Benefit), you get a minimum amount for 13wks then it goes up, & don't think there is a limit on how long you get it after that. Problem is you won't get Income Related if yr OH works, but should get contributions based which is based on yr NI contributions if you've worked most of the time for the last few yrs.


----------



## nikkip75

morning ladies,

me an daisy have been to play group this morning and there is 3 of us mum preggers so we all just sat there talking about baby things all morning. we are due within a week of eachother so hoping we are all in hospital together!:happydance:

i know how u feel shelly, we arent entitled to anything!! oh has a good wage and i havent worked since having daisy, its so unfair but hey ho just one of those things, but we all get the £190 grant so that will come in handy :happydance:
oh an what about the sure start grant, we cant get it but i know a lot of people who have had it and its £500!!! i could get meself a brand new bugaboo with that lol

well dont know about anyone else but im going crazy clearing the house!
in the last few days i have cleared out mine an ohs wardrobes, my dd1s bedroom, the kitchen cupboards have all be cleared an cleaned and now ive got boxes and bags everywhere of stuff to go the charity shop, loads for ebay and loads to do a car boot sale in a few months.

have a nice day :hug:
i cant sit still im itching to tidy up!!!!


----------



## Sarah+

Me too, Nikkip! I've got a huge stash of rubbish to get rid of now. I just keep sneaking a bigger and bigger bag out each time :blush:

Shelley - what about going to your GP? I know preggy matters aren't their specialty, but might be worth a try. Sorry you've got this drama:hugs: That really sucks about the maternity leave. Sounds terribly unfair.

Gem - You deserve to feel well! You didn't have an easy time of it for quite a while, so just enjoy :happydance:

Hi Natalie :wave: 

Guess what? I was sitting here before a I felt two little thuds! Quite different to the 'flutters' I've felt before. I'm chalking these up as my first confirmed movements. :loopy::wohoo:

Is anyone experiencing a kind of 'heavy' feeling 'down there'. Almost as if (overshare alert!) you have a tampon in, but it's a bit low? Weird.


----------



## SJK

Hi girls and Hi Natalie , :hi:

hope your feeling better shelley, sorry about your situation, I hope it works itself out :hugs:

gem, glad mw went well, guess your hb could be either! Mine last week was 165bpm, but Im trying to stay neutral ish :blush: xx

Well I ordered the pink :blush: baby k sleepsuit and the white and silver one for a boy and the bib and blanket :blush:, Im heading for a divorce :rofl:, Im have to hide them when they come.

hope everyone else is well, im on an early today, getting ready to finish, but have to lift the wee man and hubby is out tonight after work, so gonna be a long one and Im exhausted already, no rest ! aww well xxx


----------



## honey08

well went to consultant, and im glad the mw was there who i saw monday, she said my letter got sent out wed and i still aint got it 2day either :? not sure why ! but anyways im super low risk,with 1-3200 ! :dance:
the consultant fella i didnt think much of really,he was very intrusive into my past uknow,he went on n on bout things that i didnt know we guna be brought up ! anyways good news is i will get me 20wk scan,then a 28wk,then 34wk and 38wk :dance: ive bad anxiety so this is very reassuring :dance: also finally got my mat notes aswell ! feels super real now !!! xxxx

:hi: to new july mummys xx


----------



## Sarah+

honey08 said:


> well went to consultant, and im glad the mw was there who i saw monday, she said my letter got sent out wed and i still aint got it 2day either :? not sure why ! but anyways im super low risk,with 1-3200 ! :dance:
> the consultant fella i didnt think much of really,he was very intrusive into my past uknow,he went on n on bout things that i didnt know we guna be brought up ! anyways good news is i will get me 20wk scan,then a 28wk,then 34wk and 38wk :dance: ive bad anxiety so this is very reassuring :dance: also finally got my mat notes aswell ! feels super real now !!! xxxx
> 
> :hi: to new july mummys xx

That's so great Honey! And more scans to look forward to :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## honey08

i know ! feel so lucky to get more scans than usually !!! really got to me that consultant tho :? glad mw was there aswell x


----------



## shelleylu

Elliebank said:


> God that's rubbish!!
> 
> You will get ESA for more than 2wks - we've just been trained on it (I work in Housing & Council Tax Benefit), you get a minimum amount for 13wks then it goes up, & don't think there is a limit on how long you get it after that. Problem is you won't get Income Related if yr OH works, but should get contributions based which is based on yr NI contributions if you've worked most of the time for the last few yrs.

Ive just read this - https://www.dwp.gov.uk/advisers/ni17a/cannot_smp_ma/

Which saya I cn clain it for 6 weeks before my edd - upto 14 days after the baby is born. Thats 8 weeks in total. As I was actually pregnant for 2 months before I stopped work, went on the sick for 6 weeks then had a mc, I only really didnt work for 1 month before the start of this pregnancy - so there might be a loop hole somewhere??? I really need to speak to someone who works for dpt work and pensions and see what they say. How hard is it to get some pennies??!!! Thanks for your help though. Hopefully I can get it sorted soon so I can stop worrying about it!! x


----------



## Elliebank

shelleylu said:


> Elliebank said:
> 
> 
> God that's rubbish!!
> 
> You will get ESA for more than 2wks - we've just been trained on it (I work in Housing & Council Tax Benefit), you get a minimum amount for 13wks then it goes up, & don't think there is a limit on how long you get it after that. Problem is you won't get Income Related if yr OH works, but should get contributions based which is based on yr NI contributions if you've worked most of the time for the last few yrs.
> 
> Ive just read this - https://www.dwp.gov.uk/advisers/ni17a/cannot_smp_ma/
> 
> Which saya I cn clain it for 6 weeks before my edd - upto 14 days after the baby is born. Thats 8 weeks in total. As I was actually pregnant for 2 months before I stopped work, went on the sick for 6 weeks then had a mc, I only really didnt work for 1 month before the start of this pregnancy - so there might be a loop hole somewhere??? I really need to speak to someone who works for dpt work and pensions and see what they say. How hard is it to get some pennies??!!! Thanks for your help though. Hopefully I can get it sorted soon so I can stop worrying about it!! xClick to expand...

If you could get a sicknote you'd be able to get it for longer I think. I'll dig my notes out & have a proper look


----------



## Sarah+

honey08 said:


> i know ! feel so lucky to get more scans than usually !!! really got to me that consultant tho :? glad mw was there aswell x

What sort of things did he ask? (if you don't mind me asking.... just sounds like he upset you :cry:)


----------



## Elliebank

Shelley I've looked at my notes & you get ESA if yr incapable of work - you have to under go a 'work capability assessment' & if they decide from this you can't work you'd get it. So I doubt you'll get it after the 2wks after bubs is born, unless yr ill (which God forbid you are).

Sorry hon. It really annoys me when things like this happen, I still can't believe you won't get MA, it's ridiculous xx


----------



## honey08

just like medication im on,im reducing it safley and he said well in 3rd tri i shudnt do this cos it can cause problems, and also im on incapacity benfit cos of bad anxiety and panic attacks and he asked me if id ever wrked:? i said of course i have ,im 28 !!! he said when the babys born i shud look into getting all the noisence sorted and find wrk :? i said it wud be sorted by now if i didnt keep getting fobbed off all the time, and then he said well its not wot were ere to tlk bout,so i said ,so why are u asking me then :? im not thinking bout wrk at the moment to be honest,i need help to relax and stop the panic attacks etc,course i wana wrk but i need the help to do so first !! OH wrks uknow,we dont live off benifits,he just seemed very put off by the whole wrk situation,ive only been on icap for 5mth :?


----------



## Sarah+

honey08 said:


> just like medication im on,im reducing it safley and he said well in 3rd tri i shudnt do this cos it can cause problems, and also im on incapacity benfit cos of bad anxiety and panic attacks and he asked me if id ever wrked:? i said of course i have ,im 28 !!! he said when the babys born i shud look into getting all the noisence sorted and find wrk :? i said it wud be sorted by now if i didnt keep getting fobbed off all the time, and then he said well its not wot were ere to tlk bout,so i said ,so why are u asking me then :? im not thinking bout wrk at the moment to be honest,i need help to relax and stop the panic attacks etc,course i wana wrk but i need the help to do so first !! OH wrks uknow,we dont live off benifits,he just seemed very put off by the whole wrk situation,ive only been on icap for 5mth :?

How rude! :hugs: That's really got nothing to do with him, except how it relates to the LO. Sounds like he needs to take one of those sensitivity courses! Good on you for standing up for youself.


----------



## Elliebank

honey08 said:


> just like medication im on,im reducing it safley and he said well in 3rd tri i shudnt do this cos it can cause problems, and also im on incapacity benfit cos of bad anxiety and panic attacks and he asked me if id ever wrked:? i said of course i have ,im 28 !!! he said when the babys born i shud look into getting all the noisence sorted and find wrk :? i said it wud be sorted by now if i didnt keep getting fobbed off all the time, and then he said well its not wot were ere to tlk bout,so i said ,so why are u asking me then :? im not thinking bout wrk at the moment to be honest,i need help to relax and stop the panic attacks etc,course i wana wrk but i need the help to do so first !! OH wrks uknow,we dont live off benifits,he just seemed very put off by the whole wrk situation,ive only been on icap for 5mth :?

What a tit!


----------



## Elliebank

Elliebank said:


> Shelley I've looked at my notes & you get ESA if yr incapable of work - you have to under go a 'work capability assessment' & if they decide from this you can't work you'd get it. So I doubt you'll get it after the 2wks after bubs is born, unless yr ill (which God forbid you are).
> 
> Sorry hon. It really annoys me when things like this happen, I still can't believe you won't get MA, it's ridiculous xx

Oh & you'd be able to claim Job Seekers Allowance (conts based) but you'd have to show you were looking for work, etc.


----------



## honey08

i know,well to be honest ive no worries going bk to wrk while pg,wel till baby is at least a few mth old,cos me and OH live together i dont get all the benifits i wud if i were alone,so OH is supporting me mostley ! i mean on incap u cant claim the £500 mat grant even, i wud be able to get it once im claiming child tax credits when baby born,the last thing i want/need is to be stressing me self over wrk and panicking bout this aswell,it felt like i was in benfits office not consultants !! plsed with the low risk tho,and the extra scans !! :wohoo:


----------



## shelleylu

Thnks Ellie - Its a real pain in the arse to be honest. Seems very unfair when Ive worked since I was 16 and never begged off the government. Just wanted a bit of extra help. You can claim MA for 39 weeks and all I get is a lousy 8 weeks. They make it so hard for you to do too. WHen I tried to claim sick when I had my mc it was virtually impossible. Even my gp said they make it so hard, you end up not continuing - thats their plan!!!

Honey - great news about your scans sweetie. I wouldnt worry about the consultant. I have had serious anxiety issues since getting PND after William. I have suffered on and off for a long time (thankfully seem to be a lot better now) But because its on my notes I had it - everytme I go to see the consultant or even the MW they ALWAYS ask about it. Am I doing ok? DO I need to see someone in thier specialist department? etc... I feel like saying to them I havent seen anyone for a long while now - and anyone I did see about my problems were bloody useless anyway!!!! But I dont. I hjust sweetly smile and try to move on...lol... My OH obviously knows about my past, but I havent been 'bad' since Ive met him. So when we go to the hosp and they keep bringing it up, Im sure he must think I was a raving loony before we met!!! lol


----------



## Elliebank

honey08 said:


> i know,well to be honest ive no worries going bk to wrk while pg,wel till baby is at least a few mth old,cos me and OH live together i dont get all the benifits i wud if i were alone,so OH is supporting me mostley ! i mean on incap u cant claim the £500 mat grant even, i wud be able to get it once im claiming child tax credits when baby born,the last thing i want/need is to be stressing me self over wrk and panicking bout this aswell,it felt like i was in benfits office not consultants !! plsed with the low risk tho,and the extra scans !! :wohoo:

Yeah that's really good!! You've had a brilliant week this week!! (apart from the idiot consultant) :cloud9:


----------



## Sarah+

Elliebank said:


> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> just like medication im on,im reducing it safley and he said well in 3rd tri i shudnt do this cos it can cause problems, and also im on incapacity benfit cos of bad anxiety and panic attacks and he asked me if id ever wrked:? i said of course i have ,im 28 !!! he said when the babys born i shud look into getting all the noisence sorted and find wrk :? i said it wud be sorted by now if i didnt keep getting fobbed off all the time, and then he said well its not wot were ere to tlk bout,so i said ,so why are u asking me then :? im not thinking bout wrk at the moment to be honest,i need help to relax and stop the panic attacks etc,course i wana wrk but i need the help to do so first !! OH wrks uknow,we dont live off benifits,he just seemed very put off by the whole wrk situation,ive only been on icap for 5mth :?
> 
> What a tit!Click to expand...


:rofl: You said it perfectly Elllie! :rofl:


----------



## godivalocks

wishingonastar said:


> oh and niki - i have felt teeny flutters on about three occasions but nothing major or regular so i do think we're just too early...midwife said as of 20 weeks if when you'll have no doubt in your mind that you can feel movement!

Yes, by then there should definitely be no doubt, well unless some women have that placenta thing that shields the kicks for a while.

I have had no doubt for a while now, and pretty much confirmed when I actually felt it kick on that outside. I just happened to have my hand on my stomach at the right moment. Doubt I'll feel that again for a while, though.

Was showing my OH my stomach on cam, and he said didn't look different than last time. I know it is, though. He just doesn't know what he's looking at. I can finally see a small bump forming just below my belly button, and it's hard, even when I lay down.

I don't really want to get big any time soon, but it's sad that he can't feel it, especially when the lo really starts to kick and move where it can be felt. Visual is all he's going to get until it's born, which I'm hoping he'll make it home for.


----------



## maybethistime

Hey all hope everyone is ok, 

God im o a downer 2day, just realised its my niece and nephews birthday in a few days and im missing it all, love me life up in bolton we got married in august and we are having our first child. Just miss me sisters both had a baby so I just wanna be able to pop round and see them n have a natter, feel like im on my own at times just gets me down, saw pics on facebook didnt help family pics and im hardly in any. sounds sad i know but just feeling really low, DH just left for work so not helping matters. 

Sorry to go on suppose im just not feeling my self hopefully ill pick up soon xx


----------



## godivalocks

maybethistime said:


> Hey all hope everyone is ok,
> 
> God im o a downer 2day, just realised its my niece and nephews birthday in a few days and im missing it all, love me life up in bolton we got married in august and we are having our first child. Just miss me sisters both had a baby so I just wanna be able to pop round and see them n have a natter, feel like im on my own at times just gets me down, saw pics on facebook didnt help family pics and im hardly in any. sounds sad i know but just feeling really low, DH just left for work so not helping matters.
> 
> Sorry to go on suppose im just not feeling my self hopefully ill pick up soon xx

I think we all have those days, hon. It should pass. :hug:


----------



## honey08

maybethistime im the same hun, i dont speak to my mum or dad, and im just hoping both my brothers wil take part in the babies life,as i know i wud want that so much if they had kids uknow,sometimes tho, we move on/away to b with our OH/DH and have our own seprate lives, least uv got fb tho hun :hugs::hugs:

yes ellie,ive had a fab wk, part from that consultant,but hey who cares :shrug: just hope this pregnancy carries on as good as its been up2 now :) x


----------



## nikkip75

maybethistime said:


> Hey all hope everyone is ok,
> 
> God im o a downer 2day, just realised its my niece and nephews birthday in a few days and im missing it all, love me life up in bolton we got married in august and we are having our first child. Just miss me sisters both had a baby so I just wanna be able to pop round and see them n have a natter, feel like im on my own at times just gets me down, saw pics on facebook didnt help family pics and im hardly in any. sounds sad i know but just feeling really low, DH just left for work so not helping matters.
> 
> Sorry to go on suppose im just not feeling my self hopefully ill pick up soon xx

i know how u feel too luv, i moved to coventry 3 years ago now and even tho i know a few girls at play groups i go to ive got no close friends here, u know someone you can go out shopping with or pop round for a cuppa.
i phone home and my mum will say oh we are just going round your brothers for tea and my mates are going to eachothers houses for drinks and im here on me own :cry: (ok feelin sorry for meself now)
i try an go home for family parties and whenever the kids r of school and when im there i actually cant wait to get back to coventry!
i love my little life here with my little family but miss all the goings on back home aswell.
suppose im never satisified! im here i wanna go there an vice versa lol

ah well few months time we will have new babies to keep us busy! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## maybethistime

Thanks girls, 

Thats exacally how I feel, I love my life hear but Iv always been so close to them, sometimes I feel like its me chasing them all the time so that gets to me, I go see them all time and my sister been mine once and the others dont really bother, I think im so rapped up in not wanting to let go of my life there, but suppose I have to really. The baby is really keeping me going and my DH of course. 

Im close to my sister in law but its not someone I can go round all time, I dont go go out that much which is quite sad lol, Im feeling a little better but glad im not the only one that feels like it xx


----------



## godivalocks

Ah, don't worry. I don't go out hardly at all, really, now that OH is gone. 

Actually, if we lived on a farm, I wouldn't mind the isolation as much because I'd have things to occupy my time. But here, I've nothing to do but stare at 4 walls. It can definitely get depressing, and the lack of socialization just adds to it.

But it will come and go. 

Do you have anything to occupy your time?


----------



## maybethistime

My dissy for uni, but I cant seem to get motivated, DH has his family we were gonna have me little bros over for weekend but he got called in 2 work, and I cancelled cos they really love spending time with him and I enjoy watchiing, he then said "there your brothers" hurt me a bit so think thats what it all stemed from x


----------



## SJK

honey08 said:


> just like medication im on,im reducing it safley and he said well in 3rd tri i shudnt do this cos it can cause problems, and also im on incapacity benfit cos of bad anxiety and panic attacks and he asked me if id ever wrked:? i said of course i have ,im 28 !!! he said when the babys born i shud look into getting all the noisence sorted and find wrk :? i said it wud be sorted by now if i didnt keep getting fobbed off all the time, and then he said well its not wot were ere to tlk bout,so i said ,so why are u asking me then :? im not thinking bout wrk at the moment to be honest,i need help to relax and stop the panic attacks etc,course i wana wrk but i need the help to do so first !! OH wrks uknow,we dont live off benifits,he just seemed very put off by the whole wrk situation,ive only been on icap for 5mth :?

:hugs: its got nothing to do with him what you do :hugs: xxx


----------



## SJK

Morning girls :happydance:,

honey, great news about the scans :cloud9: xx

Mb :hugs:, we're always here for you when you need a chat :hugs: xx

Sorry shelley I cant help you, I havent a clue :dohh:, when I was preg with the wee man, I had just started a new job, and I wasnt there long enough to get mat pay, so I got MA, but I didnt even know how tho fill the form in :dohh:, I had to get someone else to do it :dohh:, but I hope you get sorted :hugs: xxxx

hope all else is well, have a good weekend, anyplans anyone ? I had to work this weekend to get next weekend off :cry: as dh is away next week, its a mans world, out last night and away next weekend !! :muaha: xxx


----------



## honey08

just ad the letter in the post that i shuda got thurs :? looks great to see it on paper .... 1-8300 extremley low risk :dance:
also im getting extra scans ,theyve already booked them in for me,which im so plsed bout, ive got my 20wk scan on 26feb, one on 22may,one on 19june,then one on 17july which cant understand cos am due on 16july :? but fab news :dance: to make sure baby is growing,also plsed that when we find out the sex at 20wk they cud check it everytime (im scared of been told its one sex then turns out to be another...it does happen dont it !)
also i got 4mosses/pram sheets off ebay and they arrived 2day,all still in wrap aswell for £8 !! so plsed uknow,feels realer everyday now :)
for those whove moved/dont see family/not many friends, im the same uknow,this is why i defo need to get bk to wrk soon after baby born, just PT wud be great to meet others,sometimes i think if i didnt av gary id av no one,and its not a very nice feeling, so ive got to do it for myself and confidence xxxx


----------



## SJK

honey great news, you got all the dates and the low risk :happydance: :cloud9:

girls check this out for a bit of fun xx

https://www.babynamegenie.com


----------



## NikiJJones

Honey: sorry to hear the consultant was so intrusive. I'm sure I'll get the same at my appointment in March. It is annoying the way they insist on dragging up the past and stuff. I didn't want to admit about my anxiety and depression problems, but I guess it is all over my medical notes, so can't really hide it. I wonder if I will get more scans like you though as I am on High risk? Hope so. Would be nice to see baby more times than expected.
Shelley: sorry about the money probs. Sounds like a nightmare. I hope you can get something. There are so many silly loopholes in this government's systems! Some people just seem to get money poured on them, and others seem to be able to get nothing. Always seems so unfair.
Maybethistimine: sorry you are feeling low. Hope it passes, sweetie.
I lay still for 2 hours in the early hours today trying to analyse if I could feel baby. It's odd, as a few weeks back I thought I was feeling flutters, but nothing now. Ah well, there's plenty of time yet to be kicked to bits by little one.
I seem to have stupidly high sex drive at the moment!! Anyone else? It is higher than any time in last 15 years I reckon!! Could have done with this when we were TTC, not when I'm too damn scared to have sex!!! Grrrrrr! Mind you, we are making most of it in other ways!!:winkwink:


----------



## godivalocks

NikiJJones said:


> I seem to have stupidly high sex drive at the moment!! Anyone else? It is higher than any time in last 15 years I reckon!! Could have done with this when we were TTC, not when I'm too damn scared to have sex!!! Grrrrrr! Mind you, we are making most of it in other ways!!:winkwink:

Me, too, now that the sickness is mostly gone. It's like torture now, since OH can't be here to take care of it.

Oh, well. Just have to live with it.

For you, I would say just go ahead and have sex if the doc didn't say not to.


----------



## maybethistime

Well it must of been one of those days yesterday feeling loads better, so thanks everyone

Niki-well that wat put the smile back on me face, lol we had nt done out for ages lol, so just catching up, felt for DH tho got in at 3 this morning and I dived on him and again this morning he had a power nap and I asked when he woke up and said no wait till im home from work haha its just not right, had small little kicks for a while after felt a little bad :-S lol


----------



## honey08

nikki i know i defo felt baby a wk or so ago but nothing since, its still very early aswell,and like u said,uv plenty of time to get kicked ! lol .... why are u high risk nikki ? if they dont offer u more scans (which i think they will) u shud defo ask them n say uknow,so how are u helping me then :? 
as for the sex drive ive had zero drive since day one:? im hoping it cums bk ! OH doesnt seem to bothered uknow...then i got a right parna on thinking he must be getting it somewhere eles,but even when we were TTC he didnt av much if a drive then either ! 
shelly hope u can get somat sorted hun xxxxxx


----------



## SJK

Morning girls :happydance:

I am on an early in work and feeling ruff and :sleep:, roll on 2pm to get showered and into pj's :happydance:

hope you are all well xx


----------



## whitelilly

Hi girls

Glad you're all doing well despite the money and other worries... 

I am soooo tired. Thought my ms had stopped but woke up this morning and was sick immediately :( I think it's when I take my pregnacare at night on an empty stomach but when i take it during day it makes me feel sick!

Has anyone been having nightmares? I dreamt last night that my husband cut off my knee caps, it wasn't sore and I was letting him do it. Then I dreamt someone was trying to knock me down...! Wierdo in the building!

I also have soo much work to do. Got an extension on a research proposal and it's due on Friday and I still haven't done it. I just can't seem to find the motivation from anywhere!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I've just felt my LO move YAY


----------



## SJK

Has anyone been having nightmares? I dreamt last night that my husband cut off my knee caps, it wasn't sore and I was letting him do it. Then I dreamt someone was trying to knock me down...! Wierdo in the building!

:rofl::rofl:, I have been having strange dreams, but I dont think that bad!! I have been sick all morn in work too, its not getting any better :cry::dohh: xx


----------



## SJK

Jazzy said:


> I've just felt my LO move YAY

:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## whitelilly

SJK said:


> Has anyone been having nightmares? I dreamt last night that my husband cut off my knee caps, it wasn't sore and I was letting him do it. Then I dreamt someone was trying to knock me down...! Wierdo in the building!
> 
> :rofl::rofl:, I have been having strange dreams, but I dont think that bad!! I have been sick all morn in work too, its not getting any better :cry::dohh: xx

:rofl: :rofl: ok, i just read that back to myself and pissed myself laughing... I just told my husband too and he thinks I am wierd. 

I think I know why I was dreaming about knee-caps. You know the saying 'the bees-knees'. well I asked a friend whether bees actually have knees (they don't- they have no knee caps). I don't know why I was letting my hubby cut mine off though!!! No more cheese for me xx


----------



## whitelilly

SJK- the sickness is horrid and I empathise!

Jazzy- yay! xx


----------



## SJK

whitelilly said:


> SJK said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone been having nightmares? I dreamt last night that my husband cut off my knee caps, it wasn't sore and I was letting him do it. Then I dreamt someone was trying to knock me down...! Wierdo in the building!
> 
> :rofl::rofl:, I have been having strange dreams, but I dont think that bad!! I have been sick all morn in work too, its not getting any better :cry::dohh: xx
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: ok, i just read that back to myself and pissed myself laughing... I just told my husband too and he thinks I am wierd.
> 
> I think I know why I was dreaming about knee-caps. You know the saying 'the bees-knees'. well I asked a friend whether bees actually have knees (they don't- they have no knee caps). I don't know why I was letting my hubby cut mine off though!!! No more cheese for me xxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
you made my day :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: xxx

I know the sickness is supposed to be a good thing, but an all day h'over :hissy: xx


----------



## honey08

shelly :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: ! 

jazzy ... :yipee::yipee:

AFM, yday i had very odd pains, uknow when ur busting for a wee (but i defo didnt need one!) thats wot it felt like all day :? but am fine 2day thank gosh, weve been on the front,even tho it had started to snow !!! but we go every sunday its a lovley walk :) feeling very tired now uknow, dont know bout getting energy bk in 2nd tri :shrug:

hope everyones ok ?


----------



## whitelilly

honey08, i know what you mean about feeling really tired. I am wiped out. I just had a slepp there for an hour, which I never even did in 1st tri! I am shattered! 

Soooo hungry today. Can't wait for my dinner... bought the marks and spencer meal for 2 so we're having roast chicken, dauphinoise potatoes, veg and then choc profiteroles. Lucky baby! xx


----------



## godivalocks

I'm hungry, too. I don't know what to eat. I was debating on heading to Subway and picking up something.

I really need to go grocery shopping.


----------



## honey08

morning ladies ......... av we all got snow ? i didnt get s.son up for school,cos last time when it werent as bad as this,we sent him n the school was closed !! but now ive listerned to the list of schools that are closed it doesnt seem his is on it :? aww well hes 14 and we never keep him off so he can av a day sledgeing :yipee:

AFM im fine,started looking at prams uknow, very exciting !mil bought us some things yday but av told OH to pls wait now otherwise seeing all the baby stuff early on will feel like ive been pg for yrs !! lol very very kind of her tho,she got us a vibrating chair 4baby,baby bath and cotmobile :) weve put it in black bags n into the loft .........also when we find out wot sex were aving the mosses basket has white ribbon round it,but shes guna add pink/blue round when we find out !! so exciting uknow ,the mosses baskets not at ours we bought it from a lady who OH wrks with and shes keeoing it at hers for use till we can collect,but then it will be at mil anyways :)
OH said last night that his mam is really looking 4ward 2baby,cant wait etc ........ this made me feel weird and sorta vunerable and i kept thinking omg wot if somat went wrong :? i need to stop thinking like this and start aving PMA PMA PMA :)
takecare ladies xxxx


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Wow what a wknd! Felt a bit iffy Friday - spen the evening on the sofa moaning about backache and being sleepy. I woke up on Saturday to full blown flu! I couldnt believe how ill I was!! I litterally couldnt get out of bed. SO there I stayed al day. My bac/head/throat/body hurt and trembled - it was awful. I still feel a bit crappy, but nothing like Saturday. My mum had William for me over the wknd so I could rest as OH got ill to!! 

The snow this morning made me feel better. Im like a big kid with snow!! (yes honey I had school issues too- it wasnt too bad when we woke up this mornin, went off to school, and I must have been the only one to not know it was closed:dohh:)

Anyway, I hope everyone is well. Im so off with the current topic Im afraid - so im not being rude!!

Enjoy the snow today - and be carefull!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## godivalocks

shelleylu said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Wow what a wknd! Felt a bit iffy Friday - spen the evening on the sofa moaning about backache and being sleepy. I woke up on Saturday to full blown flu! I couldnt believe how ill I was!! I litterally couldnt get out of bed. SO there I stayed al day. My bac/head/throat/body hurt and trembled - it was awful. I still feel a bit crappy, but nothing like Saturday. My mum had William for me over the wknd so I could rest as OH got ill to!!
> 
> The snow this morning made me feel better. Im like a big kid with snow!! (yes honey I had school issues too- it wasnt too bad when we woke up this mornin, went off to school, and I must have been the only one to not know it was closed:dohh:)
> 
> Anyway, I hope everyone is well. Im so off with the current topic Im afraid - so im not being rude!!
> 
> Enjoy the snow today - and be carefull!! xxxxxxxxx

I hope you are feeling much better now. Being sick is never fun :( .

As far as weather, yesterday was AWESOME here. It was supposed to be in the high 50s (F) and ended up being nice and sunny and in the 60s. It was fantastic. I went out to see the horses, and they seemed to be enjoying the weather, too. 

But today it dropped down again, and is overcast. Next few days it's supposed to get pretty cold again, then it's supposed to shoot back up into the 40s and 50s. Of course, most of those temps are rainy days.

Right now the warmer temps feel good, but I am dreading this summer, when baby is due. Summers can be really hot. I hope it's not as hot as it was the last two summers. I heard being really pregnant during the heat is a miserable experience. I'm dreading it, especially since if it's really hot, our AC can't seem to keep up and it's always roasting in here.


----------



## geogem

Hi there Ladies, 
Well we have snow! And I am pretty amazed how the UK seems to come to a standstill after a couple of inches of the white stuff!! 
I work in the transport industry and I cant believe how many failed delivery/collections we have had just because of the weather!!

Right enough of that! I have a quick question - has anyone experienced any pain in the pubic region that feels like a deep muscle/bone problem?? It only hurts when I move though, walking is a bit of a pain at the mo>

Apart from that I am okay, headaches are back with a vengeance but I am kinda getting used to them now.

Godivalocks, where are you? I wish we got some weather like that at this time of the year!!

Well we are well underway with the home improvements, doing three bedrooms all at once, DS has decided he wants his pillarbox red!! as he is a liverpool fc fan and has all the accessories so he thought that would look cool.

So my house is currently upsidedown and it is sending me absoloutley barmy!! 

anyway better stop moaning and get on with my work!! 
ttfn


----------



## Twiglet

Hey everyone, 

Thought I'd pop in again :) Shelleylu am in the same boat as you! It's so annoying as my other half has the same and is happily supping cough syrup, paracetemol and whatnot and still moaning...  I'm feeling a bit better today. 

We have snow here but its also really wet so its just annoying...the sky is pretty but the ground is horrid. Fingers crossed for enough to cancel uni tomorrow, my motivation is way down at the moment lol. 

Anyways hope everyone is fine, just thought I'd start posting in here a bit more :)


----------



## godivalocks

geogem said:


> Hi there Ladies,
> Well we have snow! And I am pretty amazed how the UK seems to come to a standstill after a couple of inches of the white stuff!!
> I work in the transport industry and I cant believe how many failed delivery/collections we have had just because of the weather!!
> 
> Right enough of that! I have a quick question - has anyone experienced any pain in the pubic region that feels like a deep muscle/bone problem?? It only hurts when I move though, walking is a bit of a pain at the mo>
> 
> Apart from that I am okay, headaches are back with a vengeance but I am kinda getting used to them now.
> 
> Godivalocks, where are you? I wish we got some weather like that at this time of the year!!
> 
> Well we are well underway with the home improvements, doing three bedrooms all at once, DS has decided he wants his pillarbox red!! as he is a liverpool fc fan and has all the accessories so he thought that would look cool.
> 
> So my house is currently upsidedown and it is sending me absoloutley barmy!!
> 
> anyway better stop moaning and get on with my work!!
> ttfn

Hey, Geo, check your messages.

As far as things coming to a standstill when it snows, when they predict snow around here (which does happen, but isn't THAT common), everyone runs to the stores and clears off the shelves. I've lived in areas that got lots of snow, and therefor I find this amusing. On the other hand, here they are not as equipped to handle it as the other areas.

As far as a house being upside-down, been there done that, lol. We redid all our floors and one of our bathrooms. Got tile in the kitchen and baths, wood floors in the living room, and new carpet in the bedrooms.

1 more week and I get to find out the sex :happydance: . I have a feeling this week is going to drag by.


----------



## NikiJJones

godivalocks said:


> NikiJJones said:
> 
> 
> I seem to have stupidly high sex drive at the moment!! Anyone else? It is higher than any time in last 15 years I reckon!! Could have done with this when we were TTC, not when I'm too damn scared to have sex!!! Grrrrrr! Mind you, we are making most of it in other ways!!:winkwink:
> 
> Me, too, now that the sickness is mostly gone. It's like torture now, since OH can't be here to take care of it.
> 
> Oh, well. Just have to live with it.
> 
> For you, I would say just go ahead and have sex if the doc didn't say not to.Click to expand...


MW said not to to actually have sex cos of MC, and also cos I am so tiny "in there" and cervix might get too bumped. I've always had a problem with bleeding after sex ever since teenage, so think it is wise advice. Never mind: plenty of other stuff to do!!!


----------



## NikiJJones

Snow day today. Woke to about 8 inches of the stuff and everything looked very pretty! Luckily my school closed down, so got the day off. Tomorrow they are planning on opening, but snow is still deep and still falling. The roads are death traps round here, and I'm so clumsy too and someone who falls over in ice and snow easily. I am actually very scared of slipping and falling, or of being bumped by another car if I go out tomorrow. Could spell disaster for baby. Does anyone think I ought to tell school I'm not risking leaving the house if it is still as bad here tomorrow? My Mum reckons it's reasonable, and has been on the phone begging me not to go out as she knows how accident prone I am at the best of times.


----------



## whitelilly

I am thinking the same. If the snow is bad here then there is no way I am leaving the house. We have a BMW z4 and it's a rear-wheel drive and completely unsuitable in these conditions. I do have a clio but it is broken (the vandals smashed my wing morrors :() 

I am not risking crashing for anything when I am pregnant. I will say that I will work from home xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

You hear horror stories about women losing babies from the tiniest car bump, cos the seatbelt digs into them. I really don't want to risk it. We could be careful and anything, but if someone else does the bumping, how can you avoid that? My work did a risk assessment to avoid anything dangerous at work for me, so I reckon travelling there on roads that the Met office are calling "trecherous" counts!! Glad I'm not the only one feeling this way!


----------



## godivalocks

NikiJJones said:


> MW said not to to actually have sex cos of MC, and also cos I am so tiny "in there" and cervix might get too bumped. I've always had a problem with bleeding after sex ever since teenage, so think it is wise advice. Never mind: plenty of other stuff to do!!!

Wow, that really sucks. Welcome to club torment :) . Well, I guess that's nothing to really smile about. Just have to go with the flow.


----------



## whitelilly

I am just going to wait and see how the weather is tomorrow morning... 

The good news is that I have got a bit of energy and think I can probably get a couple of hours work done just now. Got this research proposal to hand in on Friday! Bleurgh! 

I have also discussed mat leave with my bosses. Thinking of stoppong on 3rd July and taking 2 weeks annual leave then starting my mat leave on Mon 20th (my due date is 25th). Do you think this sounds ok?

I was also planningon sitting the 2 major exams we have at the end of June but am worried I might be exhausted by the time I am 36 weeks pregnant!!!! 

Re: the sex thing, I have cervical erosion and was told it's prob ok to have sex but that I will probably bleed. I don't want to bleed so I am avoiding it :( xx


----------



## Elliebank

Nikki - definitely don't go in tomorrow, it's not worth the risk. I'm lucky that I work from home most of the time so when I am supposed to go in (today) it's not a problem for me to say I'm gonna work from home. Even if I couldn't do that tho, I still wouldn't go in. I didn't go college tonight because of the snow, and will be a hermit all week if I have to!!!


----------



## Sarah+

I agree Snow Bunnies! You should all work from home tomorrow, quite seriously (some what more difficult for teachers though Niki!). So jealous! Not quite snow terrirtory here. I've only seen snow in person a couple of times. DH is still in Surrey and is taking lots of photos for me to bring home. He said everything just ... stopped... all his meeting were half empty as people just couldn't get in. 

Oh, shelley. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Gem - that is going to be one 'bright' room. Think it would give me a headache!

Niki - we're in the sex ban club too. I think even if the dr oked it, I wouldn't enjoy it as I'd be worried :blush: Lots of time for sex after the baby comes... well, maybe LOL! How's you m/s going? Close to gone I hope.

I feel good. Headaches gone. Those few days of m/s I got last week, thankfully didn't continue. While I don't look pregnant to strangers, I definately have a bump and I'm onto the rubberband method on even my baggiest trousers. Can't wait till I have a 'proper' bump. When DH comes home on Sunday, I'll be telling him the sex of the baby. I bought him a blue 'I love my Daddy' baby suit from MotherCare yesterday. So cute. 

Have a great day!


----------



## whitelilly

OH MY GOD. 

I spewed again this morning... when will it stop?!

AND I had another wierd dream :( This time I was shot but it just missed my heart and then I gave birth to two PLATES!!!! I am going to hand myself into the psychiatrist this morning when I get to work.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honey08

whitelilly ....... dreaming ur giving birth to objects/animals is apprentley normal uknow ! 

pls pls anyone driving girls be careful..nikki if uv snow2day think u shudnt go in hun x has ur ms totally gone now hun ? 
is everyone getting headaches? i had a bad un last night, not nice at all :?

weve no snow at all ere 2day (scarborough) houldens gutted cos he was expecting it to be as bad as yday, so he ad to go to school ! im glad its all gone tho,althpugh its suppose to be bk very soon !!

takecare everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## shelleylu

Hey everyone!

Snow persists here.. I woke up to William coming in telling me what a wonderful glorious winter wonderland we had in our back garden, he has such a way with words - and like it was a suprise - we played in it all afternoon yesterday??!!

Aaaaaanyway. No school again, and no work for OH either. We have all got cabin fever - OH is still sick so cant do a lot - but the sun is shining!

Hope eevryone else is ok? Niki - did you go to work?? Hope you're careful if you venture out..

As for the sex ban we havent really bothered. My sex drive is still out the window too. Ive had these 2-3 seperate times when nothing can stop me - but most of the time I just cant be bothered. Im lucky to have an understanding OH really as I could see some men getting funny about it.... Its a horrible situation, as I dont really want to do the 'other fun stuff'.. Im a freak??!!!

Honey - Im still getting the headaches. I had a bad one last night. Full blown migraine. Still there a bit today too :(

Whitelilly - I love your dreams! I have been having some weird/horrid ones this last week. Honey is right though. Dreaming about inanimate objects are very very common. I had a dream the other night I had a boy and he was 5lb 5oz, and we named him and it was soo realistic. I was upset it wasnt a girl, and when I woke up I felt all weird about the boy/girl issue!! (ps, sory you are still ill xx)

Sarah - So pleased you;re feeling better :)
You should post a pic of the suit you're giving your OH, it sounds so sweet! I seriously cant wait to find out what we're having - Im sooo excited!!! I would like a bump now too please!! Mine is super high in the morning in bed, then little but very low during the day. No bump, but old skin from having William and lots of old stretch marks!!! I want a bump!!!

Right, I think its snowman day today. Have a look at my avatar pic if you can. My 2 boys in the local woods yesterday afternoon!

TTFN xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elliebank

shelleylu said:


> As for the sex ban we havent really bothered. My sex drive is still out the window too. Ive had these 2-3 seperate times when nothing can stop me - but most of the time I just cant be bothered. Im lucky to have an understanding OH really as I could see some men getting funny about it.... Its a horrible situation, as I dont really want to do the 'other fun stuff'.. Im a freak??!!!

No yr not a freak - I'm the same!! I'm waiting till I've got the ok on my cervix (going the hospital on Friday to get it checked out as I had laser treatment on it a few years ago), but even then not sure how I'll feel about getting down to it - I'll be nervous. I bet when we're all overdue though we'll be jumping on our other halves hoping it will bring labour on!!!


----------



## maybethistime

hey all, 

everything has been going really good my end we had snow as well cleared a little this morning, Im feeling the baby more the past few days which is really exciting counting down days till my scan just over 2 weeks left yay cant wait. 

Ive been really good finally found a topic for me reaserach project after changin it countless time lol, right better crack on chat soon enjoy ur days xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Hiya: School decided to close after all so I'm off the hook and didn't have to refuse to go in. My car is still under about 10 inches of snow right now, and I'm not digging it out. With any luck it will have thawed by tomorrow, as they are saying school will definitely be open then.
The sex thing: I'm the same as others: I know the liklihood is that I might well bleed and that would freak me out FAR too much, so not risking it. I just hope the high sex drive lasts for good, even after baby is born.
I think I felt baby move this morning. Last night was getting little thuds and flutters, but thought it was wind. This morning the same thing three times, so I am pretty sure it is baby now. Having said that, it has now stopped, so now convincing myself I imagined it!
I also have had a crashing headache for a few days now. Temp was a bit high yesterday so took some paracetamol. My headache is mainly around my left eye. Think it might be my sinuses, as I am sneezing a lot. Feels like I coudl drill a hole just above my eye and it would relieve it, if that makes any sense.
Weird dreams: yep: plenty here! Too many to even start into!


----------



## maybethistime

haha didnt realise i just gone up a box as well yay


----------



## Elliebank

Hey ladies, have any of you got indigestion? I've had it for the past few days. It's not really bad but it's still annoying!! Didn't think it would start this early :hissy:


----------



## maybethistime

Ellie bank, I get it once and a while but as soon as I feel it coming on i drink milk it normally helps where in the northwest are u x


----------



## Elliebank

maybethistime said:


> Ellie bank, I get it once and a while but as soon as I feel it coming on i drink milk it normally helps where in the northwest are u x

I'm on my way to the fridge right now!! I'm in Accrington hon


----------



## shelleylu

Yeah Ellie - I have been throwing the rennies down this wknd - Pain in the bloody arse!!!!! I'll try the milk!

Are you around SJK?? Hope you're ok hun. I made some stew for youuuuuuu xxxxxxxx


----------



## maybethistime

im in sunny bolton lol, hope the milk helps people, I tried the gavoson tabs once ohh it was horrible lol so ill be sticking to me milk. 

I have a bagging head ache been working on my project since half 8 this morning boring reaserch lol


----------



## SJK

Hey girls, flip me, what all have I missed !! has taken ages to read them few pages and now Ive forgotten most of it :dohh:

shelley, hope your feeling better soon and thankyou for the stew, but emm how will I get it :rofl::rofl::rofl:

WL- Were having the bees knees discussion in work here :rofl::rofl:, apparently bees carry the pollen in sacks in their legs, so maybe that has something to do with it :rofl::rofl::rofl: , another one is happy as larry, whos larry :rofl::rofl::rofl:, ok no need for me


hope everyone else is well, we havent had any snow here :cry:, its not fair !!! without sounding like a spolit child :rofl:

My "baby k" clothes arrived today, totally gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Elliebank

Morning ladies, how are you?

I've had a sore neck for the last few days - thought it was cos I'd slept funny but it never normally lasts this long. I've just googled it & it does appear it could be to do with being pregnant, cos yr body is getting ready for the baby & everything is moving.... Does anyone know anything about this? Have any of you got a sore neck? Am at m/w on Mon so will ask her too.

Last night my OH was feeling my bump & the top of the bump (near my belly button) was quite hot & the bottom was cold - so he decided that the baby was at the top!!! :cloud9: And he kept calling it 'he' - so looks like he thinks it's a boy!!


----------



## SJK

Hi girls, hope you are all well :happydance:

EB, hope your neck is better soon xx :hugs:


----------



## geogem

Hi Ladies, just a fleeting visit as I have been mega busy at work today so not been able to pop on here.

I have not a lot to report anyway so this might be a good thing.

Hubby has been out and bought us a new sofa!! and its Gorge!! he got one of the "instock/ex display" thingy's so we should have it by Saturday - also means we got it at less than half price for just £700 for a two seater and a three seater together!!
the bargains are getting better!!

bump has started fidgeting alot this week, think i may have bred an acrobat the way its jumping around in there!!

well I still havent hear anything from the triple test I had last week - so I am hoping this is a good sign!! 

feeling fine again tho!! starting to think about the scan and if i should find out the sex - although we vowed we wouldnt its just soooo tempting!!! must stay strong, i know i'll regret it if I do find out!!

anyway hope everyones fine 

ttfn!


----------



## shelleylu

Hi everyone.

SJK - you cant leave it that long again!! haha, I make that mistake sometimes - error!Hope you get the stew ok, I sent it first class this morning ;)

Gem - you are such a bargain hunter! How do you do it? I could do with some of your advice, shopping expertise please!!!! Glad to hear all is well. Good job you're busy as it keeps your mind off the waiting game of 2nd tri!

How is your neck Ellie? I had a bad neck/back over the wknd when I was dying I hope you're not getting a bug? Although saying that - pregnancy brings all sorts of delights, so it probably is something silly like that.

Well baby has been on the move loads this week too. Jumping around like a disco dancer!! My belly is definatley growing too. I went to have a sash fitted on the bridesmaid dress Im wearing to my mates wedding last night. She brought them(and it fitted perfectly) after the m/c when I just fell with this pregnancy. Well the dress was exactly the same last night! So not only have I still not gained any weight in numbers, my body is the same too. I have lost weight around my back/hips etc, but gained a little bump - ahh..

Hoping to get some snow tonight - its been lovely here all week. Could do with an excuse to not leave the house. My vack has been killing ALL day. Think it might be that horrid SPD thing. I am going to do a bit of research.

Right ladies, hope everyone is well. TTFN x


----------



## SJK

Thanks shelley Ill keep an eye for that tomorrow :happydance::hugs:

Gem, nooooooooooooooo you cant find out, your on team yellow with me :hissy:, Im so tempted too :dohh:

roll on 10pm, Im so uncomfortable tonight in work xx


----------



## shelleylu

SJK - you should find out - and you Gem... hahah... Im a bad woman - a desperate bad woman, I cant wait another 3 weeks!!!!!

Where do you work SJK? Sounds like you need a nice bath and a bit cuppa xxxxx


----------



## whitelilly

SJK- I am on team yellow and intending to stay that way! :)

Ellie- hope you're ok now... 

I am doing my research proposal, which is ironically about motivation (of which I have zero). I am thinking of having a cup of tea and some toast though. Or maybe some cereal and a packet of mint munchies. Mmmmmmmm. Hubby told me to put on some weight as I am still only 8 stone. I am trying!!! I am also still being sick which isn;t helping. 

No more crazy dreams form me anyway... but to be honest I don;t think I will ever beat the knee-cap removal dream. 

TTFN xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> SJK - you cant leave it that long again!! haha, I make that mistake sometimes - error!Hope you get the stew ok, I sent it first class this morning ;)
> 
> Gem - you are such a bargain hunter! How do you do it? I could do with some of your advice, shopping expertise please!!!! Glad to hear all is well. Good job you're busy as it keeps your mind off the waiting game of 2nd tri!
> 
> How is your neck Ellie? I had a bad neck/back over the wknd when I was dying I hope you're not getting a bug? Although saying that - pregnancy brings all sorts of delights, so it probably is something silly like that.
> 
> Well baby has been on the move loads this week too. Jumping around like a disco dancer!! My belly is definatley growing too. I went to have a sash fitted on the bridesmaid dress Im wearing to my mates wedding last night. She brought them(and it fitted perfectly) after the m/c when I just fell with this pregnancy. Well the dress was exactly the same last night! So not only have I still not gained any weight in numbers, my body is the same too. I have lost weight around my back/hips etc, but gained a little bump - ahh..
> 
> Hoping to get some snow tonight - its been lovely here all week. Could do with an excuse to not leave the house. My vack has been killing ALL day. Think it might be that horrid SPD thing. I am going to do a bit of research.
> 
> Right ladies, hope everyone is well. TTFN x

I work for a shipping company, pretty busy tonight :rofl: xx


----------



## SJK

whitelilly said:


> SJK- I am on team yellow and intending to stay that way! :)
> 
> Ellie- hope you're ok now...
> 
> I am doing my research proposal, which is ironically about motivation (of which I have zero). I am thinking of having a cup of tea and some toast though. Or maybe some cereal and a packet of mint munchies. Mmmmmmmm. Hubby told me to put on some weight as I am still only 8 stone. I am trying!!! I am also still being sick which isn;t helping.
> 
> No more crazy dreams form me anyway... but to be honest I don;t think I will ever beat the knee-cap removal dream.
> 
> TTFN xxxxxxxxxx

:happydance::happydance: team yellow :happydance::happydance:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: bees knees :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## nikkip75

ive been for my triple test today so keeping fingers crossed all is ok.

heard little ones heartbeat which made me feel loads better bcos ive been worried all week after my 3 year old decided to suprise me with a jump onto my belly last friday! gave me such a fright.

my spd is friggin KILLING me :cry:

i feel like ive been riding a horse with no saddle for the last week and my bump seems to be growing by the day! im walking like a cowboy :rofl:

ah well nearly the weekend, cant wait for my lie in :happydance:


----------



## SJK

Im sure all will be ok, hope your feeling better soon nikkip xx


----------



## Jellybean2009

Hey Girls, 

How are we all doing/feeling?????

Hope you are all well and enjoying 2nd Tri

:hug::hug:


----------



## whitelilly

I am glad that the laughter is spreading via the bees knees :rofl: It's not as bad though as my friend saying... "See that nut on top of a walnut whip, what is it?". DUH!!


Nikkip, hope you feel better soon! I just heard HB too on my doppler and it was reassuring because I have not felt particularly pregnant today. 

I am away to do another hour of work before I fall into bed in a heap xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SJK

whitelilly said:


> I am glad that the laughter is spreading via the bees knees :rofl: It's not as bad though as my friend saying... "See that nut on top of a walnut whip, what is it?". DUH!!
> 
> 
> Nikkip, hope you feel better soon! I just heard HB too on my doppler and it was reassuring because I have not felt particularly pregnant today.
> 
> I am away to do another hour of work before I fall into bed in a heap xxxxxxxxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
did you see my other post, happy as larry ? who is larry ??? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## whitelilly

Yep, who is larry? :rofl: 

My hubby says to me that for someone with so many degrees I am so stupid!!! xxx


----------



## shelleylu

HI Jellybean - we're well thanks - not sure about'enjoying' 2nd tri, but getting through it - How are you??

Only really logged on to ask Nikkip about the SPD> OMFG girl - is it meant to hurt like that ALL night? Seriously, I went out shopping after college yesterday for a couple of hours. Literally no more. By the time I'd got home I was really achy. I ended up trying to nap on m y bed but couldnt because the pain in my cocyx. I fell asleep after an hour, only to wake in agony!! I stayed on the sofa all night with a hot water bottle strapped to my back/hip/groin. I really think SPD is the only thing it could be. I couldnt get to sleep, OH didnt understand much and wasnt very sympathetic - which suprised me as he's usually good. The whole night left me feeling tired and sick. How bad does yours get, and is it every day?? I cant imagine feeling like that again any time soon. Seems alright this morning, just sore if that makes sense???

Anyway, hope you're feeling better??

TTFN everyone, DS needs feeding!! - no school again! woo hooo!!


----------



## honey08

nikkip75 
when will u get the results hun ? i had mine done 2wk ago and all was great .... sure all will be fine hun xxxx

Jellybean2009 
im enjoying 2nd tri more than the 1st tri ........... but if i didnt av doppler think i wud be lot more worried uknow, cos at times i dont feel pg at all ! also till i feel proper kicks i will feel this way wont i ! only thing thats same is my tiredness ...im so so tired all time, im still aving a kip thro the day !! lol 

shelly sorry ur aving a lot of pain hun :hugs: hope u feel better asap, in the morning i feel so stiff uknow,moaning like a little old lady ! lol 

im fine, im looking forward to my 20wk scan, to see how much bigger baby is and to be reassured all is ok :dance: also were defo finding out sex of the baby, i want to so we can get a name for the baby also to start SHOPPING !!!!!!!!!! :)

whens everyones 20wk scan ? mines end of this mth :happydance:


----------



## Elliebank

Morning girlies,

It's snowing here again :hissy: I don't like it!!! Not when I'm pregnant, it just worries me!!!

I'm at the hospital tomorrow to get my cervix checked out as I had laser treatment on it a few years ago. Thankfully the hospital is only round the corner so I can walk there, I'll get my OH to walk me if the snow is bad.

My neck is still sore :cry: - OH is gonna give me a massage tonight. Shelley I don't think I've caught anything cos I feel ok everywhere else.

Has anyone else noticed yr pets have been a bit weird since you've been pregnant? We have 2 cats & one of them is always coming on my knee when I'm working which he never used to do. He's just been attacking the smilies whilst I was writing this :rofl: Wonder if he knows he has a little brother or sister on the way?!!


----------



## nikkip75

thanks sjk x

oh shelly its terrible isnt it! it was probably bad last night cos you done a bit of walking in the day. you feel ok when your out an about but you pay for it later!
i took daisy out yesterday up to the shop and then out for dinner, then went the docs and then went to homebase so it was really hurting last night.

i think if you can TRY not to do to much in the day you will feel better in the night but its easier said than done isnt it??!! so you can sort of control it for now.

i asked the mw yesterday and she just said paracetamol for now!:hissy: 
put your feet up and get a good nights sleep tonight :hugs:

honey i dont when ill get the results!! i totally forgot to ask:dohh: baby brain!! but thanks anyway x

well its snowed all night here, kids r of school, oh is home and ive just nearly gone on my bum 3 times! i think ive pulled somethin in the shoulder now! i swear if i was a horse they wud shoot me :rofl:
so i sent him out with the kids to build a snowman while i sat with me cuppa and biccies:happydance:

have a nice day everyone x


----------



## shelleylu

nikkip75 said:


> i sent him out with the kids to build a snowman while i sat with me cuppa and biccies:happydance:

I like your style!! lol

Thanks for the advice. Its a bit concerning as I really didnt do that much yesterday. God help me if I was to be working like everyone else. Its been on and off today - but just popped to the shops and whilst walking around it came back in my hips. I really cant believe how much it hurts!! I was going to go to see my GP as I dont have a mw app till my scan in March. I stopped myself though as they only usually fob you off, and I dont imagine they could do a lot!!!

Oh well, the joys of babies hey!!

Oh another thing - I was at my SIL's earlier, just watching tv when all of my insides done a 360! It was the weirdest thing thats ever happened to me. I had this HUGE bump come from nowhere, get really high and hard and then just settle back down inside my pelvis again. I thought baby was gonna try and make an early entrance via my belly button!!!:rofl:

Ellie - I hope the massage works for you hun! My OH tried on me last night, but it didnt do anything :(


Honey - my scan is 2nd March - feels like an eternity!!:dohh:

Who the **** is Larry??? ;)

TTFN xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## godivalocks

nikkip75 said:


> my spd is friggin KILLING me :cry:
> 
> i feel like ive been riding a horse with no saddle for the last week and my bump seems to be growing by the day! im walking like a cowboy :rofl:

You and me both. I hobble around like an old woman, without the walker. It makes me feel like and old woman, honestly.

And it gets worse if I've been out walking. How am I supposed to get some exercise with this?


----------



## geogem

hello ladies, 

well I am finally starting to feel like I am blooming again whci I know I might be rubbing it in coz lots of you feel crappy but I cant apologise for feeling better can I? 

Well I have just worked out that I am nearly half way to my maternity leave!! I will be leaving work at 35 weeks as they have told me they may deliver me anywhere from then on so thought I might as well leave at that point to be safe!!

Going back to the sex drive thingy tho - Am I the only one who cant get enough of it?? I cant get enough of my hubby at the mo to the point were he has started to say no to me!! how very dare he??:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: surely he has a obligation to satisfy me whenever and wherever i need it?? ha ha - god i am a cow to him rnt i?? bless him.:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

well i suppose i better get on with my work yet again!!


----------



## godivalocks

geogem said:


> hello ladies,
> Going back to the sex drive thingy tho - Am I the only one who cant get enough of it?? I cant get enough of my hubby at the mo to the point were he has started to say no to me!! how very dare he??:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: surely he has a obligation to satisfy me whenever and wherever i need it?? ha ha - god i am a cow to him rnt i?? bless him.:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh, I am at the point where I would like to, now, I just have no choice but to go without since hubby is gone, and will be gone, for the whole pregnancy.

It's torment, I tell you. :dohh:


----------



## NikiJJones

Elliebank: yes my kitties all know I am preggers, and have done for ages! My old lady cat Peachy who used to sit right on my belly now just puts her head on it and purrs. She first started this when I was about 5 weeks. Marmaduke keeps coming and looking at my belly suspiciously and then looking at me, then back at belly. He can obviously sense a little person, but can't work out why he can't see it. My other tow boys have been less aware. My "pretty but dim!" persian, Anushka (my avatar) is blissfully unaware, poor love!
I'm waiting to see what my dogs at my Mum and Dad's do next week. Wonder if they will be able to tell?


----------



## Elliebank

NikiJJones said:


> Elliebank: yes my kitties all know I am preggers, and have done for ages! My old lady cat Peachy who used to sit right on my belly now just puts her head on it and purrs. She first started this when I was about 5 weeks. Marmaduke keeps coming and looking at my belly suspiciously and then looking at me, then back at belly. He can obviously sense a little person, but can't work out why he can't see it. My other tow boys have been less aware. My "pretty but dim!" persian, Anushka (my avatar) is blissfully unaware, poor love!
> I'm waiting to see what my dogs at my Mum and Dad's do next week. Wonder if they will be able to tell?

My Mum & Dad's dog doesn't have a clue, but he is a bit dopey!! :rofl:


----------



## NikiJJones

Yeah: my parents' dogs are not the brightest buttons either!!


----------



## maybethistime

Gem I know the feeling I got rejected for a plate of chips to be faire on him he had been working all day and I was all demanding haha. 

Shelly-why dont you ask your midwife so you can make sure thats what it is? 

Ellie- hope the docs goes well 2mo

11 days till my 20 weeks scan whoo


----------



## Elliebank

Hi ladies, just wrote in my journal at what happened at the hospital today, so thought I'd write it here too for my buddies - 

Well I've been to the hospital today to see the consultant cos of the laser treatment I had on my cervix - WHAT A COMPLETE WASTE OF TIME :hissy::hissy:

She didn't even look at my cervix!!! Just said that as it's my first pregnancy they won't do anything, and if I do go into pre-term labour (which I'm more at risk of) they will know there's something wrong with my cervix. WHAT???? what about my baby??? She said well if I go into labour after 32wks I should be ok but before that, particularly at 24-26wks the baby doesn't have a good chance. OMG, I can't just wait & see what happens!!!

She has asked them to measure my cervix at my 20wks scan (when I'll actually be 21wks) but I don't think they'll do anything anyway even if it is too short!!! I'm scared it'll be too late by then - a girl I was talking to about it on here had to have stitches put in at 18wks cos her cervix had gone so short.

I wasn't worried about it before cos I thought they'd sort it if there was a problem but now I'm really worried :cry:

The only good thing that happened was she tried to listen for the HB on a doppler but couldn't find it (cue more worrying from me) but then she gave me a mini scan & I saw the baby & he/she's heart beating away!!


----------



## NikiJJones

Elliebank: sorry to hear all that. Glad the baby is OK, but how awful that they are being so laid back about your cervix problem. How can they expect you to just "wait and see"??? That is insane! Can you try to get a 2nd opinion? :hugs:

My Midwife today went OK. Listened to baby's HB and it was nice and strong. Baby kept moving around so she had to keep moving doppler. She said it is a very active little one! 
She's sent me off to see my GP about the headaches and sinus pain and sneezing, as she thinks I may have an infection. My temp was a bit raised so seeing GP this afternoon. She said this may be why I'm still being so sick, but also advised reflexologist for the ongoing sickness. Amazingly the reflexologist she advised is my yoga teacher, so will speak to her next week about having some sessions.
MW did say I may have to have C section though. I had a brain hemorrhage when I was a child, from an aneurysm and she said it would probably be dangerous for me to push. She said about 20 mins of it might be safe but anything longer could be dangerous, and first birth usually means pushing for longer. She said the consultant will speak to me about it on March 11th, but she personally would be much happier with me having a C section. 
Not really sure how I feel about that. I am very scared of birth, but was hoping to manage it with pain relief. I didn't realise that my brain hemorrhage would be a problem. I don't want to risk my health though, so will have to see what consultant says when I see him. MW said I may have to be seen by a neurologist and have brain scans and stuff to make a decision. Yuck! She said they could contact my surgeon from when I was ill, but I bet he's about 80+ by now. He was about to retire when I was under him as a child.


----------



## Elliebank

NikiJJones said:


> Elliebank: sorry to hear all that. Glad the baby is OK, but how awful that they are being so laid back about your cervix problem. How can they expect you to just "wait and see"??? That is insane! Can you try to get a 2nd opinion? :hugs:

I'm gonna see what my midwife says on Monday & try & get them to measure it asap. I'm not happy & am not prepared to do nothing so will see what she says.

Wow, that's good that they're considering yr brain hemorrhage, I wouldn't even have thought of that. Better to be safe than sorry though. :hugs:


----------



## NikiJJones

Hope the midwife is helpful Monday Elliebank. They cannot just expect you to sit around and wait and see. I am shocked!


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi girls, 17days until our 20week scan. Ever so excited!! 

Fingers crossed for a girl!


----------



## maybethistime

Ellie you good to be waiting for monday, id be on the phone already cant believe she said that I they no ur at risk y did they just check and see what is happening down there silly people, Try not to worrie 2 much hun,

Hi babyblues2
My scan is in 10 days Im looking forward 2 it but im also bricking it how silly is that really hope baby has grown right feel him/her few times a day now more at night some strong some light but just hope everything is cool xx


----------



## maybethistime

NikkiJ 

Glad ur MW appointment, not sure what to say about the C section but if its the best way forward for ur health then maybe its a good thing suppose good thing about C sections are that u have a scudule day that its going to happen rather than waiting incase u go over due xx


----------



## godivalocks

Ok, getting rid of my rant. Just been a hell of a time around here for a while.


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 
sorry to heat he m/w wasnt too helpful ellie - hope you get this sorted, 
nikki, at least they are being careful and you know they are looking after you.

Anyhoo - i'm still good, sofa being delivered on Tuesday and new bedroom furniture on Thursday so I am excited about new stuff.

looking forward to a weekend off, stepdaughter going to her mum's for the weekend and ds going to grandparents and hubby at work so I got pure me time!!

might do some baby shopping this weekend me thinks!! and take ma gorgeous poochy on a nice long walk and swim in the river, she likes to get wet the little monster!! 
mind u that is what she's bred for!

anyway i'm off 

ttfn!!


----------



## Jellybean2009

shelleylu said:


> HI Jellybean - we're well thanks - not sure about'enjoying' 2nd tri, but getting through it - How are you??
> 
> Only really logged on to ask Nikkip about the SPD> OMFG girl - is it meant to hurt like that ALL night? Seriously, I went out shopping after college yesterday for a couple of hours. Literally no more. By the time I'd got home I was really achy. I ended up trying to nap on m y bed but couldnt because the pain in my cocyx. I fell asleep after an hour, only to wake in agony!! I stayed on the sofa all night with a hot water bottle strapped to my back/hip/groin. I really think SPD is the only thing it could be. I couldnt get to sleep, OH didnt understand much and wasnt very sympathetic - which suprised me as he's usually good. The whole night left me feeling tired and sick. How bad does yours get, and is it every day?? I cant imagine feeling like that again any time soon. Seems alright this morning, just sore if that makes sense???
> 
> Anyway, hope you're feeling better??
> 
> TTFN everyone, DS needs feeding!! - no school again! woo hooo!!

Hi Shelleylu, 

Yeh i'm doing better in 2nd tri than i was in 1st tri, my dizzy spells are starting to dissapear and im now feeling movements just like popping bubbles lol


----------



## maybethistime

godivalocks said:


> Ok, getting rid of my rant. Just been a hell of a time around here for a while.

hey hun did u hope u are doing better over there, what is it that ur hubby does? x 

hey all tell u what my bump has been giving me a little jip 2 day really tight and a little bit achy, hoping it will ease up soon fingers crossed xx


----------



## Twiglet

Hey ladies :)

Was just reading over some posts and you've put my mind right at rest...for about two weeks now I've had pain in my coccyx bone...and it really started to annoy me, I have a hot water bottle permantly attached to it to relieve it...also have a clicky hip...oh the joys. 

Hope everyone is doing ok and its so close for some of you for your next scans!! :D exciting times...I was so impatient my OH booked me a scan for next saturday, valentines day, so I can find out then hehe.


----------



## maybethistime

Twiglet said:



> Hey ladies :)
> 
> Was just reading over some posts and you've put my mind right at rest...for about two weeks now I've had pain in my coccyx bone...and it really started to annoy me, I have a hot water bottle permantly attached to it to relieve it...also have a clicky hip...oh the joys.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and its so close for some of you for your next scans!! :D exciting times...I was so impatient my OH booked me a scan for next saturday, valentines day, so I can find out then hehe.

Ahh how sweet ur lucky we have our scan on the 16th so just gonna wait whoo cant wait tho not gonna find out the sex tho.


----------



## honey08

babyblues2 
my 20wk scan is same date !! wot time u there ? im there at11am really looking 4ward to seeing baby again :yipee: awwww no im there on the 26th :?

nikki, the cat in ur avatar is stunning !! i truly belive they will all know ur defo preggers ! when the baby cums they will be so confused!! i love cats, OH does aswell,but we live in a flat at the moment :?

ellie, i posted in ur journel hun, really hope u can get ur mind put at rest :hugs:

AFM, im sat hoping we will win lottery again ! lol i will get it one day,am sure ! after ive eaten my teas now my tum goes really big uknow and fairly hard !! 
cant wait till we know the sex of the baby uknow :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Elliebank

Hi ladies,

I had a pain in my stomach today when I tried to get up from the settee (didn't actually get up cos of the pain). It lasted about 15 secs & as soon as I stopped moving it got better but was still quite sore. I THINK it was just a growing pain, as I get them the odd time when I get up quickly or turn to the side quickly, but this one was REALLY painful! I've had nothing since & I've noticed I seem to get them when I'm hungry. Do you girls think it's ok? Do you get them?

Also, I think I have piles :hissy: - I keep bleeding after bm. Will have to mention it to m/w on Mon, I have a list of about 10 questions for her! :rofl: (and am fully prepared for an argument to get them to check my cervix - she's not gonna like me!)


----------



## adzuki

NJ and EB - huge hugs! The last thing you need right now are worries!!! 

Things seem to be going well here, though the MS has decided to revisit a bit :( At least it is NOWHERE near as bad as it was before. I wonder why it comes back??? 

Anyhow, someone gave us a lovely bassinet today - it is going to be an awesome interim solution until my mom comes after the baby (she really, really wants to get us the crib!) 

HUGE hugs all! Happy upcoming 20 week scans!

:)
A


----------



## honey08

EB i sometimes get odd pains that take my breath away !! defo mention to mw tho hun, she shud listern to HB aswell :cloud9: i have to write things down i need to ask otherwise im on the phone 10min after i left !! lol 

hope everyones ok ? im fine, slept great last night, first time for ages,but i did wake up at 6am :dohh: but then i was in bed for 930pm !! just cleaning today,dont think i will be going out2day looks to cold !! xxxx


----------



## godivalocks

Last night, out of nowhere, I have pains in my left arm, which still continue as I type this. It feels like really severe growing pains. It's quite painful. Funny thing is, this also happened weeks ago, but to my RIGHT arm. It had me in tears, it was that bad. And like my left, it just came out of no where.

I can feel it in part of the upper left quadrant of my back and all the way down my arm into my hand. It was the exact same when it happened to my right arm, except on the right side. 

Anyone experience this before and know what it is?


----------



## geogem

Hi there ladies, 

Godivalocks, sorry i have no idea hun - hope this eases soon.

Glad everyone else seems to be okay, I am doing fine at the mo. I am having some serious stretching going on at the mo tho!! although i have been told this is the time when lo goes through a growth spurt.

My mum came round this afternoon - she bought us a gorgeous winnie the pooh baby bath and baby box that match, from mothercare. She bought them out of the local paper second hand for just 8 quid!! they are like brand new!! 
She asked me if I minded her buying second hand, and when I said no she replied with Oh good coz the more I can buy second hand, the more I can buy!! or more like my dad will let her buy!!

She's starting to get soooo excited now!! My DS is 8 and she has been wanting another grandchild for years so she's really happy!! although she now has my step kids to spoil too!!

I also couldnt resist buying the first little bit yesterday - I bought a gorgeous sleepsuit in cream with little ducks on it!! starting to seem more real now!! and I must admit I am getting excited!! 

I think I am going to be the last of us all to get my 20 week scan!! mine isnt until the 10th march when I will be close to 22 weeks!! but the midwife did give me an extra appointment to see her before as I had to wait soo long. 

but anyway think i've babbled away too long now!! 
ttfn!


----------



## godivalocks

geogem said:


> I think I am going to be the last of us all to get my 20 week scan!! mine isnt until the 10th march when I will be close to 22 weeks!! but the midwife did give me an extra appointment to see her before as I had to wait soo long.
> ttfn!

That sucks. Hopefully time passes quickly for you until your scan.

I'm lucky, I guess, because I get my "20 week" scan tomorrow, but it's really at 19 +1. I'm hoping I'll be able to sleep tonight.

My OH won't get to find out anything until the day after because the appointment is during the time I usually talk to him.

OH is missing out on everything.


----------



## SJK

Im back :happydance:, bloody internet at home does my head in :muaha:, now for the catch up :happydance: what have I missed


----------



## geogem

thats terrible, it must be soo awful not having him there to share things with you.

well i have been debating it for a while so now I am gonna do it ....................here is some pictures of my bump!! 

you couldnt really see when I had the top down so I did one with it up too!!

17+2
 



Attached Files:







phone 078.jpg
File size: 91.3 KB
Views: 4









phone 080.jpg
File size: 92.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SJK

lovely bump gem :cloud9:

isnt it exciting that we're all nearly half way and our scans r very soon, mine is 2 weeks tomorrow, making me 21 weeks :happydance:xx


----------



## godivalocks

Wow, Gem, quite a bump going on there!

Yes, we're all almost half way there. Can't really tell with me. People are shocked when I tell them I'm 19 weeks (but this is my first, so I think it's normal). Thankfully, I am still able to sleep on my belly, with my leg cocked to the side.

It's all going by really fast, yet terribly slow, if you know what I mean.


----------



## geogem

well to be totally honest I was the size of a house with my first so didnt expect to be small this time, lets hope the baby is smaller this time!! at 9 and a half pounds he was big enough!!


----------



## Twiglet

Aww gem that is a lovely bump :) 
9 and a half pounds was how much my OH weighed..been wound up that mine is gonna come out that big but my mum had small babies so somewhere in between will be nice!

A lot of us seem to have our "20 week" scan on the 10th March...must be a popular date for July mummies. 

Cant wait to be half way there! Time is dragging but I could be working on my dissertation etc to pass the time quicker I suppose lol.


----------



## itsmelou1984

hiya all, i havent seen this thread before!! im a 8th july mummy and got my 20wk scan on the 17th feb!! cant wait x x


----------



## madhatter

Just found my way over here. I'm due July 5th with first. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## SJK

Hi madhatter and itsmelou1984 and welcome xx


----------



## sam78

Hi everyone!! I never realised this thread was here!! my EDD is 9th July, and 20 week scan 20th Feb, we already know it's a girl though!!! xx


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls!

Wow weee Gem - what a bump!! I am nowhere near that big - in fact you cant tell Im Pg at all!! :( I will post 2 pics for you. One is when I suck right in when I am lying down when I need a wee (the only time there is anything) and a 'normal' pose one - you'll see!!

Welcome new girlies - 3 in one day! I'll add you to the front page. Anything else you wanna add let me know x Sam, how do you know you're having a girl??? I cant wait till my scan, 2nd March - Im soooo excited!!!

Well all is fine in my camp. Have had a bad tummy for a couple of days. Keeps getting really sore - and my back is still killing me most of the time. Saying that, most of me aches at the minute!

I have had really bd sugar cravings too this week. Must be to do with the growth spurt thing. I could seriously just sit there with a tin of biscuits and bars of choc and just eat and eat some more!!!

Well, Im off to pick some presents for my DS. Birthday soon, and Im so disorganised!! Internet shopping it is!!

TTFN everyone xxxxx


----------



## shelleylu

First pic is lying down when desperately needing a wee!!

Second pic is standing up after dinner. No bump, just severe bloating!! :(


PS, Yes, those are stretch marks...... for any girls who are having their first, and are likely to have big babies - welcome to stretch mark heaven!! lol
 



Attached Files:







DSC00142.jpg
File size: 86 KB
Views: 10









DSC00106.jpg
File size: 87.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Babydance

Hello all you lovely mummys to be!! :D I've just realised this thread is here!! I'm so pleased now i have a new place to moan and groan! hehe :happydance: I'm due 2nd July so im 19+3 today and Sophie is kicking enough for me to feel on the outside now! :cloud9: :D Daddy is home this week so hopefully he'll get to feel her too! :hugs:
How are you all doing? Everyone keeping ok? I've attached my bump pics xxx
 



Attached Files:







9 and 6 weeks 2.JPG
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4









15 and 18 weeks.JPG
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 6









Sophie Cowan 002.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 1









Sophie Cowan 004.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## honey08

itsmelou1984 ,sam78 ,madhatter and babydance welcome to july mummys ........ theres lots of us !!! 
if u tell shelly ur EDD/scan dates etc sure she will ad u to the front page :)
babydance ......my bump is defo like urs hun ! shelly ur tum defo looks like bumps forming,and i tell u wot if my tums like urs after my first baby i will be happy !!! 
gem ur bumps loooking fab !! 

im pissed off a little my laptop has decided it no longer wants to accept bluetooth so i cant upload pics :? OH mam is giving us a different laptop tho so FX wont b long,also wanting to sell some things on ebay :dohh:
no snow ere still :yipee:


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah defo know all about the sugary cravings! I normally dislike sweet things too. 
I have a definete bump now, tis quite exciting :) its still quite small but defo noticeable that I'm pregnant now. Will upload some pictures soon. Me and OH are taking week by week pictures just so we can see the changes.


----------



## maybethistime

Hey blooming heck what have i missed in one day lol, welcome to july mummies everyone 
My bumps a bit like gems and I have the same pants as well from pecoks lol 

Im gonna upload me pics 2mo if all goes well me pc is playing up as always so me DH said he will upload them on a cd for me bless him (after some much needed nagging lol) 

Lovely bumps everyone 
smudge was moving around like god knows this morning lol cant believe it from 9 this mornin and still now kicking me as i type at 11.45 pm lol 

right im goosed so ill be off 2 bed shortly catch up 2mo xx


----------



## maybethistime

My bump 18 weeks whoo
https://i681.photobucket.com/albums/vv179/steffi_me/smudge19weeks-1.jpg


----------



## Saxogirl

Hi all!

Sorry haven't been on buddies thread for _AGES!_ had a few dramas etc along the way (hi risk downs and amnio etc etc) but have just been given the all clear and found out that we are having a baby boy!

Are also moving house, back to Hampshire where all the family live so between baby worries and house hunting haven't been online that much (am now hoping the change over between hospitals and midwives etc is easy as have liked the care at Torbay hospital)

My EDD has been moved from 15th July to 12th
and 20wk scan is 23rd Feb which am looking forward to!

:hug: to all! 
xxxxxx


----------



## Sarah+

Hi All 

Had family visiting, so not a lot of B & B time for the last little while. 

I've missed so much... So many people with your 20 week scans coming up! Good luck for everyone else with drs and mw appointments. Hope the concerns can be sorted out. 

And some lovely bumps :) I'll try to post some of my mini-bump in a min.

I just did the dumbest things... made a cup of tea, sat it on the computer desk... the knocked it into my lap! For a second or two I was in shock and didn't realise how HOT it was, but then the pain set in, and I went screaming down the hallway into the bathroom where I just spent 15 minutes running cold water on my thighs... a few small blisters but just so relived I didn't knock it onto my tummy. Felt like such a bad mummy and so silly, as I never do things like that. Must be pregnancy clumsiness. 

My little flutters have turned to definate, harder 'prods' (kicks?) over the last few days. Can't wait until DH can feel them too. 

bye xx

15 + 6 bump pic. Doesn't look that big here, considering I'd already put on 4kgs at this point! Will have to take some more.
Maybe - how did you get your pic to go in the message rather than as an attachment? I tried copy/pasting it in, but that didn't do the trick?
 



Attached Files:







Jan_09 046.jpg
File size: 93 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sam78

shelleylu said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Wow weee Gem - what a bump!! I am nowhere near that big - in fact you cant tell Im Pg at all!! :( I will post 2 pics for you. One is when I suck right in when I am lying down when I need a wee (the only time there is anything) and a 'normal' pose one - you'll see!!
> 
> Welcome new girlies - 3 in one day! I'll add you to the front page. Anything else you wanna add let me know x Sam, how do you know you're having a girl??? I cant wait till my scan, 2nd March - Im soooo excited!!!
> 
> Well all is fine in my camp. Have had a bad tummy for a couple of days. Keeps getting really sore - and my back is still killing me most of the time. Saying that, most of me aches at the minute!
> 
> I have had really bd sugar cravings too this week. Must be to do with the growth spurt thing. I could seriously just sit there with a tin of biscuits and bars of choc and just eat and eat some more!!!
> 
> Well, Im off to pick some presents for my DS. Birthday soon, and Im so disorganised!! Internet shopping it is!!
> 
> TTFN everyone xxxxx

Aww thanks for the warm welcome hun!! I had an amnio about 4 weeks ago, as risk came back really high after tests at 12 weeks, so i got to find out i was on team pink, and that all is well with bubba!! so glad i can relax now:D xx


----------



## whitelilly

:hi: to all the new july mummies....!

Glad we're all well.... is everyone except SJK and I finding out the sex of the baby??!!! 

I have been in some pain for last 24 hours. Has sharp pains in left side, low down where thigh joins at the left of pelvis. Is this round ligament pain??? It comes and goes. 

My friend's friend had a baby girl on Sat morning and guess what? She named her what I wanted to name our baby girl...! She's a distant friend though and none of my friends know her. Do you think I can still maybe use the name?

TTFN

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

well seems I started something new off with the bump piccies!! Come on girlies, lets have some more!!

Shelly - your belly looks extremely similar to mine pre pregnancy!! my stretchmarks looked just like that!!

Welcome to all of our new buddies!! you can just pop in for a chat or rant anytime!!

I am still feeling relatively good although I still havent had the results back from my downs triple test thing!! how long did everyone elses take? 

anyway ttfn!!


----------



## geogem

whitelilly - yes i think you should use it anyway!! if she's not close then it doesnt matter - especially as your hearts set on it!!


----------



## nikkip75

hello to all the new july mummys :hi:

wow there is loads of us summer mummys!!

did everyone plan a summer baby like me??? lol
ive had two winter ones so wanted a change this time lol.

hope everyones feeling ok today, whitelilly ive had those pains aswell, move to quick and you get this sharp stabbing pain? i sneezed the other day and it hurt so much! but i remember having the same when having my other 2 so seems its normal.

lots of luvly bump pics! shelly mine is just like yours, just a little pop under the belly button when im lying down but when i stand up it disappears! i hate this bit. its like limbo lol

oh well snow here again so another day at home, will probably just end up playing with playdough, watch a kids film with daisy and tidy up again cos thats all i seem to do nowadays!!!

takecare everyone x


----------



## whitelilly

geogem- i am still waiting on my triple test results! eeek!

nikkip- yeah when I move I get them but I was also getting them when I was still/ sitting. they seem to have gone now (touch wood) xx


----------



## Elliebank

Hi everyone, and welcome to all the new Mummies!!

I had my m/w appointment today - she was really nice & totally understood my concerns about the consultant I saw about the laser surgery I've had on my cervix. She has got me an appointment this afternoon with a different consultant at a different hospital (the hospital where I have the scans & will have the baby), I'm gonna make it clear that I want them to start measuring my cervix now.


----------



## sam78

geogem said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> well seems I started something new off with the bump piccies!! Come on girlies, lets have some more!!
> 
> Shelly - your belly looks extremely similar to mine pre pregnancy!! my stretchmarks looked just like that!!
> 
> Welcome to all of our new buddies!! you can just pop in for a chat or rant anytime!!
> 
> I am still feeling relatively good although I still havent had the results back from my downs triple test thing!! how long did everyone elses take?
> 
> anyway ttfn!!

Hi hun, i got my initial Downs, Edwards and Patau's syndrome results the day after, but then the full chromosomal results came back in about a fortnight, it is the longest wait ever though!!! I'm sure it'll be fine xxxx


----------



## maybethistime

sarah-

I went on photo bucket and registered and took the code for forum posting and copied it into my message and it came out that big hope that helps. 

Whitelilly- Im not finding out the sex me fella has his heart set on not finding out so its only faire ill find out the next one lol xx


----------



## godivalocks

Today is the big scan day. Have some hours before I leave. Probably leave early (hard to find parking), eat something at the cafeteria (including something sugary to get it moving), and try and chill out before the appointment.


----------



## maybethistime

godivalocks said:


> Today is the big scan day. Have some hours before I leave. Probably leave early (hard to find parking), eat something at the cafeteria (including something sugary to get it moving), and try and chill out before the appointment.

good luck hun im guessing girl for u not sure why i suppose cos theres been loads of boys latly so im going for a girl good luck with it xx


----------



## purple_socks

can i join in!?

i'm due july 8th. 
got my anomoly scan on the 17th (only 1 week til i can find out the sex woohoo)


----------



## geogem

of course you can purple socks, we are a friendly bunch so just join in and post whenever you like!!


----------



## godivalocks

purple_socks said:


> can i join in!?
> 
> i'm due july 8th.
> got my anomoly scan on the 17th (only 1 week til i can find out the sex woohoo)

Yes, and welcome. Also, big welcome to all the other mothers to be that have just joined us!

Maybe--All this time, I've been really, really thinking it's a boy, but I'm thinking that it might end up being a girl. There was that article on genetics on the likelihood of a man producing more boys vs. girls or the other way around based on whether they had more brothers or sisters.

Get this...he had all brothers BUT his brothers that have children have mostly girls. There's only one boy in the bunch. So, based on that, the likelihood that it's a girl just increased, in my mind.

But, you never know. It could still very well be a boy. If it is, then at least for a boy I already have a name picked out. 

Guess I'll find out today. Hope the lo cooperates.


----------



## maybethistime

hey purple socks welcome 2 july mummys and my scan is a day before urs 7 days and ill see our little smudge whoo


----------



## maybethistime

godivalocks said:


> purple_socks said:
> 
> 
> can i join in!?
> 
> i'm due july 8th.
> got my anomoly scan on the 17th (only 1 week til i can find out the sex woohoo)
> 
> Yes, and welcome. Also, big welcome to all the other mothers to be that have just joined us!
> 
> Maybe--All this time, I've been really, really thinking it's a boy, but I'm thinking that it might end up being a girl. There was that article on genetics on the likelihood of a man producing more boys vs. girls or the other way around based on whether they had more brothers or sisters.
> 
> Get this...he had all brothers BUT his brothers that have children have mostly girls. There's only one boy in the bunch. So, based on that, the likelihood that it's a girl just increased, in my mind.
> 
> But, you never know. It could still very well be a boy. If it is, then at least for a boy I already have a name picked out.
> 
> Guess I'll find out today. Hope the lo cooperates.Click to expand...

Ha ha I no based on that what u just said my oh has one of each so i really dont have a clue lol we have picked out the name for both so we dont really mind lol well im stil saying girl hehe.


----------



## geogem

godiva - hope all goes well today, 

I am thinking pink for you but i am usually wrong so take no note!!

My mum told me yesterday she thought we were having a girl, but makes me think as my mum has always had some sort of sixth sense with these things!! I'm not saying she's pshycic or anything but ya know what I mean!! But this would prove me wrong!! But in all fairness I thought my first was a girl but he's definatey not!! and I know what you mean about him only having brothers!! MY hubby has 3 brothers but between them they have 9 girls and 2 boys!! so I really dont know!!

but I have decided I am officially on team Yellow!!


----------



## SJK

Hi girls, hope you are all well :happydance:

godiva have fun today xx

welcome purple socks xx

yay gem, team yellow :happydance:, I was starting to have 2nd thoughts, but no Ive decided, we're half way there. Hope we dont see by accident at the 4d scan :dohh:

who else is on team yellow me, WL, MB and gem xx


----------



## SJK

ps. how do you get the triple test you are all talking about, is it the same as the amnio ?

Anyone else not getting the downs test ?


----------



## maybethistime

hey SJK we didnt get the downs test as we decided if it came back high it wouldnt make any difference 2 us :) im gonna add my team yellow 2 my sig lol keep me strong girls i have my scan in 7 days but I heard how lovly it is when u dont find out so I really dont want to lol,


----------



## honey08

SJK, ur mw will sort the triple test out for u asap,its just blood test,they let uknow in a couple of days, then if it came bk high risk then they wud give u an amnio ......... i got mine bk at low risk,then they dont do any follow up on it xxx


----------



## SJK

would the mw have done it at the 8-10 week appoint when they took bloods then, I know I had to sign for tests to be done then ?? :dohh:

Im not asking for it, I dont remember it being done with my son, and if it came back high risk, I wouldnt change it at this stage, me and hubby had a talk about it the other day xxx 

MB, must find a yellow blinkie too :happydance: xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Hiya: EB glad your appointment was promising. I hope they get your properly checked regularly and all the care you need.

Hello all the newbies on here! I am so jealous of those of you who already know the sex!!!! I can't wait to know!


----------



## shelleylu

OH my gosh - sooo much happening on here at the minute. I only need to turn my back for a second and its crazy! - Lots of updating on the front page too!! 

Babydance, I will add you right now. Congratulations on your Pink bump - you must be so excited! I tell you, I cant wait for my scan. I had all those scans in the begining, and havent had one for weeks and weeks now!! 

Saxogirl, nice to see you're back. Glad everything has settled down for you. Must be a drag changing hopsitals etc.. Congratulations on your Blue bump!!

Whitelilly - I would use the name!! It wouldnt matter to me. If anything, Id see it as a compliment :)

Ellie - Woo hoo! you spoke to someone understnding!! Makes a nice change doesnt it??!!makes you feel ebtter when you see someone who gives a crap. I hate these health care professionals who brush you off - will stop there as it could turn into major rant lol. At least you got something sorted hun xx

Purple socks I will add you too. One week till your scan!! Do you have any predictions???

SJK - Tripple test is a separate blood screaning done around 16 weeks. I dont know why it hasnt been offered to you? It would be too late for you now anyway I think?? Did you have a nuchal scan?? I know that you can have either. They both give an indication of a problem. The nuchal scan is more detailed, and when I had mine (which I wasnt expecting) I asked if I still needed triple and they said no. If youre high risk from either, you then have an amnio. Have you not had either? I didnt have one wirth my son either and everything was fine. I wouldnt worry :)

Godiva - How did you get on?????!!!!!

Gem - I am predicting Blue for you too. Just a feeling....... But I guess I wont know for aaaaaaaaaaages as you're all on team yellow!!!!!!!No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha..

In other news... 

I wentot o a funeral today. I looked so pregnant is was shocking. Ive gone from no bump, to a massive one. It was because I wasnt in my usual jeans and t-shirt get up I think. The only sensivle thing I had was a black knitted dress/black tights and high shoes. Not sensible for pregnant women in the ice.......
Well the funeral wasnt too bad. I didnt know the man, but it was a sort of relative of my OH's. Made me feel all weird and emotional as they do. You start thinking about life ending and life begining.... oooo bit deep and meaningful for a Monday afternoon!

Anyone have any snow yet???

Im off to start some dinner. Still ccant get enough food down my neck!!

TTFN XxxxxX


----------



## SJK

Hi Shelley,

I forgot to say thankyou for the stew, it was lovely :happydance::rofl:,
thanks for that, not sure why I wasnt offered or it mentioned either, still tbh Im not to bothered really. I wouldnt change beany for the world now. 

sorry about the funeral, :cry:, my granda is very sick and I think its the beginning of the end, bless him :cry:

hope all else is well, 

how was your scan godiva xxx


----------



## SJK

I forgot to say with not being on much, on thurs night, I was lying in bed with the wee man and he turned round, lifted his bum in the air and landed with his full weight on my belly, so I rang the hospital and they said to come down and they done a scan straight away , all seemed ok thank goodness, and they said the fluid wouldve acted as a shock absorber, but he has been warned not to do WWF on beanys head again, bless him he didnt realise he'd done anything wrong xx


----------



## godivalocks

Well...had my scan. I will do what is taboo on here and say that I'm not too happy about the results of the sexing.

As I thought this whole time (and hoped against) it's a boy. On the bright side, it means I already have a name picked out for it, because I was pretty damn certain it was a boy. Yes I really, really hoped I was wrong, especially toward the end when I dared hope it might be a girl, but it really didn't surprise me when I was told it was a boy. Yes, that's how my life goes.

I'm not mad at the kid, because it's not his fault. None of us get to choose who/what we are. I'm just irritated at every male I've met that said "it better be a boy", like somehow that a boy child is more special than a girl child. 

It's that, and I know that now my life is going to be filled with football, football, and more damn football. You have no idea how much I hate football. My OH does know, but he doesn't care. Already he has talked about teaching "him" (he still doesn't know that it's a boy, yet) to play football. 

So, just for that, I don't care what my OH thinks, I am going to name him what I want. :muaha:

Oh, and when he's teaching him to play football, I'm going to be teaching him to cook and clean so he makes some future woman very happy :D.

Honestly, if it weren't all the stupid comments from males that I hear about boys this, boys that, better be a boy, boys are better, I'd not care one way or another.

Well, I did hear boys take longer to potty train then girls, so that won't make me happy, lol. I really don't want to change diapers forever :hissy:. Oh, and I hear they are worse about peeing on the people changing them. 

Oh, and I've met plenty of women who have told me their sons miss the toilet and pee on the floor all the time. Adult men still do it, but little boys are worse about it. (Actually, I like to joke that if a man misses the toilet, they shouldn't be allowed in the military :rofl:)

Ok, on the health side of it, the u/s tech didn't say anything about anything abnormal. Actually, she didn't say much at all, so I had to ask questions to get a response. I wasn't really concerned about the health, because I'm not a paranoid sort, but I am a very curious person and I just wanted to know everything she was looking at. Some stuff was obvious, and others were not (like when she was looking at the stomach and kidneys). 

She did make that comment that he was really active (which I could have told her). I could see he was moving on the screen. I only felt it half the time. He was stretching out and curling up in a ball, and looked like he was sucking his thumb (or could be fingers). Placenta is on the top. Head up, tail down (I pretty much knew this because he kicks my bladder every so often now, usually like he's bouncing on a trampoline, though he's probably just kicking it).

So, unless they tell me otherwise, I'm pretty sure he's fine and healthy. And very active. Of course, I did drink pop before I went, lol. I took the advice on sugar.


----------



## SJK

awk darling :hugs:,

try not to be too down, good news is all is ok with the wee man :cloud9:
I have a son and he is the best wee boy I have ever met, he is 4, he cheers me up everyday, he makes me laugh when I am crying, yes he does occasionally miss the toilet, like his daddy :rofl:, but boys will be boys :rofl: and when you hold him in your arms, you will forget this feeling and someday you will get your little girl :hugs: xxx


----------



## nikkip75

well godivalocks if i have a girl im up for a swap if you are?:rofl:

i already have 2 girls an if i have another girl i will have pink overload! ive about had enough of dolls and my little pony now and would love a little boy.

i dont know where the potty training thing comes from because daisy wouldnt entertain a potty/toilet until the day after her 3rd bday and all my friends boys were doing it way before her. 

i also have a few friends who are pregnant and are desperate for a girl because they love all things girly and then theres me who is soooo not girly!!!
im not really bothered about getting dressed up and make up an all that stuff and god gives me 2 maybe 3 girls! im alomst certain this one is another girl, ive even put my scan pic on the ingender site and all replies come back saying girl, girl girl!!! oh is going crazy at the thought of living in a house full of women :rofl:

on the triple test subject, how long does it take for the results to come back for everyone else?
i had mine last wednesday an im going away next week so i bet they come then!
to be honest i only got it done as i think it is best to know what to expect, so even if it come back as high risk i wouldnt change anything but think its best to know so you can do any research or find any info you would need to be prepared for things. 

so the snow has gone now but its comin again tonight so they say!:hissy:
i hate it!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## geogem

Oh godivalocks dont be down, I know what you mean as when I found out I was having a boy last time I felt the same, but do you know what - he is adorable - he is 8 now and still absoloutely gorgeous, yes he misses the toilet, yes he loves football and motorbikes and wrestling but he also loves his mum and lightens up my life.

I would love a girl although I am pretty convinced its another boy, but I have stepdaughters and when I see them now as growing up teenagers I think another boy would be a good idea!! What a nightmare teenage girls are!! you cant let them out of the house wthout worrying where they are or who they are with!! 

I'm sure you'll be so in love when you first meet the little chap everything else will go out of the window. It definately did for me - watching them grow and guiding them through life no matter what gender they are is sooo rewarding.


----------



## Elliebank

Well, I had my consultant appointment this afternoon - they were absolutely brilliant. They said with the treatment that I had with my cervix there was unlikely to be a problem, however they understood my concerns. I had a scan & they measured my cervix - it's 39mm which they said was really good, anything below 2.5cm is when you have to worry. I saw bubs too briefly, he/she looked so much bigger than at 12wks!!! S/he was kicking away too.

They changed my 20wk scan to 12th March when I'll actually be 20wks & not 21, and asked me what else I wanted them to do. I asked if they could check my cervix again in 2wks - they said they didn't think it was necessary however as I was anxious they will do!! :happydance: So I have another scan on 26th Feb.....I'm hoping they'll be able to tell me the sex then (I was under strict instructions not to ask today as OH wasn't with me!!)

So now I'm feeling good about it all - they're really looking after me!!!


----------



## geogem

thats great ellie, at least you know now that its okay!! glad they finally got you sorted.

Well hubby is on nights so I think Im gonna get me an early night and play starfish until he comes in and moans at me at 6am!! Making the most of a comfy bed I say - why waste the other side if he aint there!!

anyway im gonna go, 

ttfn


----------



## Babydance

nikkip75 said:


> well godivalocks if i have a girl im up for a swap if you are?:rofl:
> 
> i already have 2 girls an if i have another girl i will have pink overload! ive about had enough of dolls and my little pony now and would love a little boy.
> 
> i dont know where the potty training thing comes from because daisy wouldnt entertain a potty/toilet until the day after her 3rd bday and all my friends boys were doing it way before her.
> 
> i also have a few friends who are pregnant and are desperate for a girl because they love all things girly and then theres me who is soooo not girly!!!
> im not really bothered about getting dressed up and make up an all that stuff and god gives me 2 maybe 3 girls! im alomst certain this one is another girl, ive even put my scan pic on the ingender site and all replies come back saying girl, girl girl!!! oh is going crazy at the thought of living in a house full of women :rofl:
> 
> on the triple test subject, how long does it take for the results to come back for everyone else?
> i had mine last wednesday an im going away next week so i bet they come then!
> to be honest i only got it done as i think it is best to know what to expect, so even if it come back as high risk i wouldnt change anything but think its best to know so you can do any research or find any info you would need to be prepared for things.
> 
> so the snow has gone now but its comin again tonight so they say!:hissy:
> i hate it!!!!!!
> 
> xxx

Hey hun my test results came back 8 days late got it done on the Tuesday and results arrived Wednesday morning. I've already felt her kick my hand really dont think if my results had come back bad i'd have done anything about it either. All the best :) xx


----------



## Babydance

God i've only been away for a day and there's mountains of posts!! hehe July is gonna be a busy month :D xx Has anyone started the nursery yet? xxx


----------



## godivalocks

SJK said:


> awk darling :hugs:,
> 
> try not to be too down, good news is all is ok with the wee man :cloud9:
> I have a son and he is the best wee boy I have ever met, he is 4, he cheers me up everyday, he makes me laugh when I am crying, yes he does occasionally miss the toilet, like his daddy :rofl:, but boys will be boys :rofl: and when you hold him in your arms, you will forget this feeling and someday you will get your little girl :hugs: xxx

Well, I don't blame him for being a boy. Like I said, we don't get to pick what we are.

Honestly, I don't think I will go for another one, especially since I can't guarantee a girl. I really, really hate being pregnant. It's been miserable and I can't wait until it's over. Yes, I said I can't wait until it's over and I can actually do stuff I like to do without being sick or in pain.

Maybe I'll change my mind later, but at the rate things are going I'm doubtful.


----------



## nikkip75

thanks babydance,:hugs:
knowing my hospital my results are sitting around in a tray somewhere!!

i wont be doing a nursery this time:cry:

we have 3 bedrooms, the 2 girls have a room each so baby will be in with us for a few months then will be moving in with daisy, although i will probably decorate the room for the both of them, especially if i have boy cos its pink stripes now! lol

but im missing all that getting the nursery ready bit :cry:


----------



## Babydance

No probs Nikkip

HeHe if it's a boy i dont think he'll appriciate the pink stripes hehe have you chosen names if its a boy? xxx


----------



## maybethistime

godivalocks said:


> Well...had my scan. I will do what is taboo on here and say that I'm not too happy about the results of the sexing.
> 
> As I thought this whole time (and hoped against) it's a boy. On the bright side, it means I already have a name picked out for it, because I was pretty damn certain it was a boy. Yes I really, really hoped I was wrong, especially toward the end when I dared hope it might be a girl, but it really didn't surprise me when I was told it was a boy. Yes, that's how my life goes.
> 
> I'm not mad at the kid, because it's not his fault. None of us get to choose who/what we are. I'm just irritated at every male I've met that said "it better be a boy", like somehow that a boy child is more special than a girl child.
> 
> It's that, and I know that now my life is going to be filled with football, football, and more damn football. You have no idea how much I hate football. My OH does know, but he doesn't care. Already he has talked about teaching "him" (he still doesn't know that it's a boy, yet) to play football.
> 
> So, just for that, I don't care what my OH thinks, I am going to name him what I want. :muaha:
> 
> Oh, and when he's teaching him to play football, I'm going to be teaching him to cook and clean so he makes some future woman very happy :D.
> 
> Honestly, if it weren't all the stupid comments from males that I hear about boys this, boys that, better be a boy, boys are better, I'd not care one way or another.
> 
> Well, I did hear boys take longer to potty train then girls, so that won't make me happy, lol. I really don't want to change diapers forever :hissy:. Oh, and I hear they are worse about peeing on the people changing them.
> 
> Oh, and I've met plenty of women who have told me their sons miss the toilet and pee on the floor all the time. Adult men still do it, but little boys are worse about it. (Actually, I like to joke that if a man misses the toilet, they shouldn't be allowed in the military :rofl:)
> 
> Ok, on the health side of it, the u/s tech didn't say anything about anything abnormal. Actually, she didn't say much at all, so I had to ask questions to get a response. I wasn't really concerned about the health, because I'm not a paranoid sort, but I am a very curious person and I just wanted to know everything she was looking at. Some stuff was obvious, and others were not (like when she was looking at the stomach and kidneys).
> 
> She did make that comment that he was really active (which I could have told her). I could see he was moving on the screen. I only felt it half the time. He was stretching out and curling up in a ball, and looked like he was sucking his thumb (or could be fingers). Placenta is on the top. Head up, tail down (I pretty much knew this because he kicks my bladder every so often now, usually like he's bouncing on a trampoline, though he's probably just kicking it).
> 
> So, unless they tell me otherwise, I'm pretty sure he's fine and healthy. And very active. Of course, I did drink pop before I went, lol. I took the advice on sugar.

Congrats on ur blue bump hun, dam i was wrong lol, but hey here is a up side I have 4 brothers and only 1 of them is hard core footie fan and thats only because of me l (cant get enough am a mans dream haha) cant wait for mine I think im having the girl but I have 20 more weeks 2 wait lol x


----------



## godivalocks

Babydance said:


> God i've only been away for a day and there's mountains of posts!! hehe July is gonna be a busy month :D xx Has anyone started the nursery yet? xxx

I haven't yet, though I've been formulating plans. No, it's not blue. 

It's going to be pleasing to me, because honestly a baby isn't going to care. And since I'm going to have to be the one mainly looking at it, it's going to be whatever I find pleasing. 

I'll show you guys if anything comes of it. Will have to find my missing camera to do that. And batteries.

And Nikkip75--as far as the test goes, I had mine 4 weeks ago and heard nothing back. To me that means all is well and chances are low. It's mainly just a percentage chance thing rather than a true indicator of problems. I think the only thing that would be for sure is an amniocentesis.


----------



## maybethistime

SJK said:


> would the mw have done it at the 8-10 week appoint when they took bloods then, I know I had to sign for tests to be done then ?? :dohh:
> 
> Im not asking for it, I dont remember it being done with my son, and if it came back high risk, I wouldnt change it at this stage, me and hubby had a talk about it the other day xxx
> 
> MB, must find a yellow blinkie too :happydance: xx

Im on the yellow blinkie now x


----------



## Strahberrie

Due July 12!!


----------



## godivalocks

Welcome :)


----------



## Elliebank

We should be starting the nursery soon. We're currently in the room that will be the nursery, but are getting a carpet fitted next week in the bigger bedroom that we've done up so can move into that soon :happydance: Then the big job of the nursey will start - the fitted furniture will need to be pulled down & the walls no doubt be replastered, good job OH is a plasterer!!


----------



## nikkip75

babydance we are thinking of elliot for a boy but we have been through every name in the book! so now we have just decided to wait until we actually know what were having...

yea godivalocks, i remember when i had my others, its just a high or low risk thing,but i suppose no news is good news and thinkin about it i dont know if i could actually go through a amnio tho! it totally freaks me out!!! 

well i have just been in tears watching a video of the bush fires in australia and now i feel soooooooooooooo stupid moaning about a bit of snow!!!
its really sad, we are so lucky in this country, we get a bit of flooding but its only houses that get ruined, god help all those poor people...:cry:

so oh is finishing work early today so me, him and daisy are going out for a nice pub lunch somehwere, theres a nice place up the road with a little play area so probably go there, got to keep daisy happy :dohh:

hope you all have a nice day xxx


----------



## Sarah+

Wow! I'm currently getting the most little 'kicks' or movements I've had so far! The little guy must be doing a spin. Have felt about 6 in the last few mins. I asked about movements in a thread and apparently they are most active when we are still (i.e. on the computer!) as our movements put them to sleep. 

Congrats on joining Team Blue Godivalocks! :blue: I think you'll have loads of fun with a little boy and I love your plan to make him into the world's best man for some lucky women some day! 

So, that makes me, Godivalocks and Strahberrie with boys, and Babydance and Sam78 with girls....So the boys are in the lead so far! (sorry if I missed anyone?)

Ellie- so glad you wipped those doctors into shape and got everything checked out. :happydance:

SJK - glad everything is ok re your tummy scare :) One of my cats jumped from a height onto mine last night and that freaked me out too. 

Re nursery progress. We've packed away the spare bed and re-shuffled the house (we changed b'rooms), and I have a few baby things hanging in the w'robe, but that's about it. We're still toying with the idea of moving apartments....

Hope you enjoyed your lunch NikkiP. That sounded so yummy! (but what doesn't these days :rofl:). Yeah, the Aussie bushfires are pretty bad. Over 300 people have died. My family called me on Saturday from Melbourne to say in was 46.4, which was the hottest ever temp. So many people have lost their homes as well :(

TTFN :)


----------



## Sarah+

Me again... just been reading a thread about people becoming 'viable'? Which I gather means the bub would be ok if they delivered. How many weeks is this? It seems to be 24 according to these threads, but that sounds so early. Anyone know?


----------



## Elliebank

Yeah it's considered 24- although I wouldn't want to deliver then as I think it'd be 50/50 if bubs survived.


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh congrats on the blue bump Godivalocks :) I have two brothers...ones a genius cook who hates football and the other is a footie maniac but...wait for it....neither ever miss the toilet! Sadly my OH does though...was not impressed as I come from a house where the men are good at aiming lol. 

Can't wait now! Only 4 days till I find out the gender, potentially! Am really tired again boo and this morning had some horrid side pains but since getting up they've gone. Cant wait to start properly feeling bubs =]


----------



## godivalocks

Twiglet said:


> Ohh congrats on the blue bump Godivalocks :) I have two brothers...ones a genius cook who hates football and the other is a footie maniac but...wait for it....neither ever miss the toilet! Sadly my OH does though...was not impressed as I come from a house where the men are good at aiming lol.
> 
> Can't wait now! Only 4 days till I find out the gender, potentially! Am really tired again boo and this morning had some horrid side pains but since getting up they've gone. Cant wait to start properly feeling bubs =]

They don't miss the toilet? That's quite impressive. :rofl: Maybe your OH could get pointers from them, lol. Could get one of those toilet toys that he can try to pee on to sink. :rofl:


----------



## shelleylu

Hehe, all your toilet talk makes me laugh. My DS (who is nearly 7) and my OH ALWAYS miss the toilet!!!
Godiva - I promise you, not all boys have to be the same. My son is so gentle and laid back. Never ever plays football either! He is into everything else, but he is cheap and cheerful and my best freind. Its all to do with bringing your kids up how you'd like them to be. Ive always treated William with respect and kindness (sorry to sound mushy) but thats exactly how he is to everyone he meets. Im so proud he is such a nice lad. It may be because he didnt have any male influence over him as i separated from his dad at 18 months. This one will be different as my OH is a 'proper' man haha. He's hoping for a boy to teach footbal etc..we'll see... Chin up sweetie - you'll soon get used to the idea xxxxx

Hi to everyone else and goodbye. I wasnt gonna post, but I thought Id say a quick hello. Im pretty sure the PC is whats giving me migraines!! I was crying in bed in pain last nt after being on the pc designing something for a couple fo hours. SO I promised to stay of and see if they go. I cant help myself though!!!

Right, OH is giving me dodgy looks!! TTFN xxx

PS< an agency I joined months ago called today and offered me a months work!! Starting in 2 weeks. Thank god I can get out of the house for a bit!!!!

xxx


----------



## Elliebank

That's good that you've got some work, I bet you'll be tired tho!!!

All this toilet talk is making me feel quite proud of my OH - he never misses (as far as I know!)


----------



## SJK

godivalocks said:


> SJK said:
> 
> 
> awk darling :hugs:,
> 
> try not to be too down, good news is all is ok with the wee man :cloud9:
> I have a son and he is the best wee boy I have ever met, he is 4, he cheers me up everyday, he makes me laugh when I am crying, yes he does occasionally miss the toilet, like his daddy :rofl:, but boys will be boys :rofl: and when you hold him in your arms, you will forget this feeling and someday you will get your little girl :hugs: xxx
> 
> Well, I don't blame him for being a boy. Like I said, we don't get to pick what we are.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think I will go for another one, especially since I can't guarantee a girl. I really, really hate being pregnant. It's been miserable and I can't wait until it's over. Yes, I said I can't wait until it's over and I can actually do stuff I like to do without being sick or in pain.
> 
> Maybe I'll change my mind later, but at the rate things are going I'm doubtful.Click to expand...

:hug: awk darlin, we all have them days, it can only get better and never say never :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## SJK

maybethistime said:


> SJK said:
> 
> 
> would the mw have done it at the 8-10 week appoint when they took bloods then, I know I had to sign for tests to be done then ?? :dohh:
> 
> Im not asking for it, I dont remember it being done with my son, and if it came back high risk, I wouldnt change it at this stage, me and hubby had a talk about it the other day xxx
> 
> MB, must find a yellow blinkie too :happydance: xx
> 
> Im on the yellow blinkie now xClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9: xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Godivalocks: I'm glad baby is OK. If I'm honest I can sympathise with you, sweetie. I am DESPERATE for a girl, and DH will only let me have the one, so I'll be feeling similar in a couple of weeks if I find it's a boy. If I thought we'd be having several then I wouldn't mind, but DH is so adamant that it will just be one.
Having said that, I have two brothers. One is a complete idiot, but the other is such a lovely bloke, and was a lovely baby, todler and teenager too. I am trying to tell myself that if I have a son, he'll be just like my little brother. 
I know it is hard when you have a real preference and you feel this is your only chance at getting it. :hug:

I'm on a long slog at work today. Had a full teaching day, now got 2 hours of private tuition and then parents' evening till after 10pm tonight!!! I am going to fall asleep I reckon! Just not sure I'm going to get through it! Please send me lots of wakey-wakey vibes to keep me going ladies!!!


----------



## godivalocks

Wake up, Nikki! :wohoo: Ummm, that probably didn't help.

I am starving. I think I'm in one of those hungry all the time periods. I just had a grilled cheese sandwich a few hours ago, and only an hour later I was hungry again, and still am. 

But I'm trying to hold off until lunch. There's really not much I can eat in here at the moment, anyway. I need to go shopping.

I'd like to get some more fruit. I can't wait until watermelons become ripe and reasonable. I LOVE watermelon. And I need something with protein.


----------



## maybethistime

not sure what it is with the cheese cant get enough of it my self, i had a nice breakfast gonna do me chicken now didnt realise the time lol x


----------



## honey08

congrats on blue bump Godivalocks !!! 

nikki, im hoping to have 2babies close 2geva if we can, i wundt mind aving a boy, OH son is so nice uknow, ok he can be a little naughty at times,but hes never gobby out like this.....mind u hes on 14 so plenty of time yet :rofl: and hes fine at going to the loo ! lol 
its wud be nice to have a girl cos OH got a son and he lives with us etc,but am fine with either....if we av a boy i wud love a girl next time or visa versa :)


----------



## godivalocks

maybethistime said:


> not sure what it is with the cheese cant get enough of it my self, i had a nice breakfast gonna do me chicken now didnt realise the time lol x

I'm normally like that with cheese. It's a staple in this house, lol.

Oh, and I forgot to mention that I showed OH the scan pics today. 

I know I said that I wasn't going to tell him because he's going to tell everyone (which I know he will, and as soon as I told him he was chomping at the bit to do so), but he was so eager that I couldn't keep it from him. 

Of course, when he found out it was a boy, he got this huge grin on his face and it stayed on his face. I can't help but wonder if it would have been that big if it was a girl, because I knew he really wanted a boy even if he said it didn't matter. Of course, he immediately said we can try for a girl...at this point I think he'd just like the 'trying' part, if you know what I mean. :rofl:

But he was so happy for the moment, in a place where he's really unhappy, that it made me teary-eyed :cry:. He'd rather be home with me, and I know he wishes he could have been at the scan with me.

He started asking about the classes that I should take, saying how he wish he could be there. I wish he could, too. I'll feel awkward in those classes by myself. I don't know how these classes work, but maybe he'll be able to go to one or two before it's born.

Actually, I'm not quite sure when I should start taking them. I'm hoping they will mention that at my next OB appointment. If they don't, I guess I'll have to ask.

Anyone gone to these before? And what do they typically consist of?


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 
you ladies sure do talk when i'm not here!! 

Godiva - I never went to any of these classes with my first so I dont know what or when you would do at these. Is soo sad that you OH cant be there with you, chin up - just remember he will be there at the most important time - when you really need him!!

Well we are not doing a nursery as we only have threee bedrooms and already have a boy and a girl here so we have made room in our bedroom and will be having bubs in with us for a while until we figure out the sleeping arrangements. Both of them were getting a bit obsessed with having a boy as if it is a girl they would have had to swap rooms due to space and they really dont want that. So we thought we'd take the focus off the rooms to stgart with so if it is a girl they wont resent it - want them to be happy either way if you know what I mean!!

Still no test results!! been nearly 2 weeks now!! Had a day off work today as I felt so drained and tired as well as having a really bad headache!! butit was nice to spend a day at home with hubby and be able to pick the kids up from school myself!!

Oh and my new sofa finally arrived today and its gorgeous!! looks really nice in the room!! 

all this talk about boy/girl has got me thinking, I think I would really like a girl!! although I kinda think its a boy but as I already have a boy and I know I have stepdaughters but it is not the same. i'd like to have one of my own!! But i suppose i am in the same noat as a lot of people with this is my only chance as this will be number 6 between us but our only one together, but also the last one. We agreed we would have one more that we could call ours but that would be it, I'm starting to wonder if that was a good idea coz if this one is a boy - i think i'd wanna try again!!
Dont get me wrong I would be happy with either sex but dont think I could be fully contented without a daughter.

maybe it is coming from an all girl family!! my dad was glutton for punishement - dont think he got a week off without someone getting pms!!

anyway babbled on a bit now!! will go to bed me thinks!!

ttfn!!


----------



## NikiJJones

I agree about the wanting a daughter thing. The women in my family are so close knit. My Mum and my Granny are very close, and I am with my Mum, and though I know I'd adore a little boy if I had one, it is the lifelong close relationship with a daughter I long for. Does that make sense? I guess it is just speaking from experience of my own life and relationships.

I'm with you on the cheese thing! I could just eat it till it came out of my ears!! Mind you: I've always been a cheese-lover, so being PG has just made this more extreme. The biggest pain will be when we are in Paris over Easter, and I won't be able to eat any of the lovely soft French cheeses!!! Grrrrrrr!!!!

I survived parents' evening. Very tired this morning, but last night was OK. All the mums just wanted to talk babies with me, which was lovely. Had to sort of squeeze in the info on their kids progress!!!


----------



## maybethistime

god im tired after 2 weeks off uni im back at it with all the work 2 go with it never mind tho, ill cope hopefully xx


----------



## Elliebank

maybethistime said:


> god im tired after 2 weeks off uni im back at it with all the work 2 go with it never mind tho, ill cope hopefully xx

I'm tired too - and if I do anything out of the ordinary I get absolutely shattered!! I went out for lunch with my friends the other week & when I got home I was knackered, had to have a nap. And I went shopping on Sunday for a new carpet - got home & was straight to bed!!


----------



## maybethistime

Motivation is so hard at the min so I know what u mean have this stupid reaserch propasal 2 do must have changed the title so many times not got a bloody clue what im doing been here 3 years and me tutor decideds 2 tell me that my layout of my assinments is crap lol well I have 6 months left cheers for the late insight lol 

never mind cheer me on girl god knows how im gonna get through it :S


----------



## Elliebank

maybethistime said:


> Motivation is so hard at the min so I know what u mean have this stupid reaserch propasal 2 do must have changed the title so many times not got a bloody clue what im doing been here 3 years and me tutor decideds 2 tell me that my layout of my assinments is crap lol well I have 6 months left cheers for the late insight lol
> 
> never mind cheer me on girl god knows how im gonna get through it :S

I feel for you, I go to a Spanish evening class for just 2hrs a week & I can never be bothered with that or the homework!!

Just think though, it'll be worth it when you get yr qualification, and you've not got long to go now :D


----------



## SJK

Hi girls :happydance:

hope your all well !

Has anyone had diahhrea :blush:, sorry tmi, dont know whether to worry or not :dohh:


----------



## Twiglet

I've only got 6 months of uni left too and cannot wait for it to be over! I lack the motivation to do my dissertation and its actually really boring now...cant wait for it to be may and that to be over with. Then only June to get through and voila I am finally a graduate and can forget education forever :D 

SJK I've not had any problems with diahorreia but my friend did when she was pregnant, she went to her doctors, she had an infection but they pretty much had it sorted within the week, she said its quite common in pregnancy and they recommend keeping your fluids up and going to see the doctor if it gets severe...hope this helps.


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Just a quick one as Im trying to limit the PC still!

Im super tired all the time too. Cant do anything anymore without having to have a nap afterwards! I went to college this morning and was falling asleep on the way home!!

SJK- my tummy is fine, but my DS has it bad if that helps???!!!!! Sorry hun xx

Hope everyone is well. Niki - glad you got through your night last night. I dont know how you done it!!

TTFN everyone xxxx


----------



## maybethistime

yeh its the dissy that is killing me everytime I think right lets knock out a few thousand i get brain lock ahhhhhhhhhh god i have no idea how im gonna do it, what u studying twiglet? Im doing International tourism management and I ask my self why?! every day lol 

Ellie bank I ddo spanish 2 doing level 3 at the min ahh dear lord lol

SJK i have not had ne diahorreia recently but I second what twiglet said i had it once but i think i was just bloated and could get the proper stuff out (TMI sorry) x hope everything is cool


----------



## SJK

thanks girlies, I think its passed, I hope :blush: :dohh::happydance: xx


----------



## godivalocks

SJK--I used to have the runs on and off, but this was in the first tri. I noticed it coincided with some of my most miserable ms days, so I think it was the product of the hormones coursing through my body.

I hear all you ladies on the tiredness. I am definitely feeling better since the ms seemed to pass a few weeks ago, but I've noticed that I will still be tired. I'm not nearly as bad as first tri, though, as far as tiredness goes (I felt like a narcoleptic during first tri...could fall asleep anywhere, anytime).


----------



## Twiglet

I'm training to be a teacher, am in my final year thankfully :) not planning to go into teaching for a few years but there is plently that I can do in that time instead. The dissertation is just not going...seriously why did they invent these long things? lol.


----------



## Sarah+

Godivalocks - I'm booked into prenatal classes at 30 weeks. They told me any earlier than this and you might forget bits, and any later and if the baby comes early, well, too late! Ours a 4 x 2hrs covering everything from birth options, a hospital tour, breastfeeding and caring for the baby. Sounds like a lot for four classes actually...

I'll stick my hand up for the cheese club too. I had to stop buying blocks of cheese and switch to cheese slices .... it was disappearing at an embarrsing rate :blush:

Glad you survived your day Niki. That's quite a schedule. I used to hate parent-teacher, as we'd only get two types of parents along: the parents of angles who just wanted to hear how lovely their children were (fair enough!) and the other end of the spectrum... who get the leter sent home that their attendance is required! 


Hope you're feeling better Shelley :hugs: Congrats about the job :)

I just heard that a massive nursery shop down the road is having a sale... off I toddle...:dohh:


----------



## kookie

im due on 28th july


----------



## honey08

:hi: kookie !!!


----------



## Sarah+

kookie said:


> im due on 28th july

Welcome :) Nice to have another Aussie in the group!


----------



## maybethistime

Twiglet said:


> I'm training to be a teacher, am in my final year thankfully :) not planning to go into teaching for a few years but there is plently that I can do in that time instead. The dissertation is just not going...seriously why did they invent these long things? lol.

haha tell me about it just had a nice layin only to be kicked out of my sleep, think smudge knows how much work i have to do lol bless, right back 2 the grind stop people chat later x


----------



## maybethistime

kookie welcome to july mummys and he suprise group !!


----------



## Twiglet

Ohhh I wish I could be that motivated to actually leave the computer and do some reading for mine...right after this post I shall go =] 

Welcome Kookie =] 

Had midwifes today, all my bloods came back fine yay and found out I'm an O+...nice to finally find it out after 22 years  

Am having issues with my housemate as she's a dirty swine and we've found out recently that she's being really rather two faced about us...tis annoying as me and OH gave up our spare room for her as she had nowhere to live and now she's doing this about us behind our back? Doesn't help that her cat poops everywhere and tears up carpets either...she also got annoyed with me a few weeks ago as she'd had her girlfriend around for 3 days straight without asking...came home on the 4th night with her in tow and I asked her to go as I'd already stated I was tired, didn't want people around and that we deserved to have the house to ourselves sometimes...boyboy she is not happy with me but nor am I with her. Lovely rant there.

Mentioned my coccyx pain to the midwife...she's ordering me a lovely support belt and has told me to just keep alternative hot / cold compresses etc...yay.


----------



## SJK

:hi: girls, its great to be off till monday :happydance::happydance:

:hi: kookie xx


----------



## godivalocks

SJK said:


> :hi: girls, its great to be off till monday :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hi: kookie xx

Woohoo! :happydance: 

Soooo wish someone could go with me to the local German restaurant. I've been wanting to try it but don't want to go by my lonesome.


----------



## honey08

really snowing ere 2day lasses !!! fell like crap 2day,woke up 2 early ,tried getting bk to sleep but cudnt :? only just managed to get 40min :( got headache aswell :(


----------



## wishingonastar

godivalocks said:


> SJK said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls, its great to be off till monday :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hi: kookie xx
> 
> Woohoo! :happydance:
> 
> Soooo wish someone could go with me to the local German restaurant. I've been wanting to try it but don't want to go by my lonesome.Click to expand...


aww hun, could you not go and reserve a corner table so you could people watch and maybe take a mag incase you feel really at a loss on what to do? shame for you to miss out on going but i know what you're saying...it's awkward eating alone in places like that :hug:


----------



## godivalocks

I have been wanting to go to that place for a while, but never got to go before OH left. Never been, and I heard it was good. It just popped into my head today that I really wanted to go and try it and see if it was as good as people said.

Yeah, it is awkward and, well, lonely to go alone. Usually you go to those types of places to enjoy the company as much as the food.

Kid has been kicking. He seems to be pretty active, for the most part. My bladder suffers for it. Mostly, he will kick against it, but last night it felt like he was using it for a bed. I felt like I had to pee ALL the time, even if I didn't.

I have my next OB appt. soon. I'm guessing it's checking the vitals and heartbeat again. Who know what else.


----------



## Sarah+

honey08 said:


> really snowing ere 2day lasses !!! fell like crap 2day,woke up 2 early ,tried getting bk to sleep but cudnt :? only just managed to get 40min :( got headache aswell :(

I feel exactly the same honey :cry: Why can't we sleep? We so need it.


----------



## whitelilly

I am the same, my sleep has been crappy! Getting to sleep is easy peasy but I am wakening about 4/5 usually to go to loo and then getting nothing after that. Have had a sore head since yesterday. 

:hi: to new mummies joining thread! xxxxx


----------



## Elliebank

Hi ladies!!

I *think* I just felt the baby move!! It's happened a couple of times since I've eaten my dinner, hard to describe - just like something is gently touching me from inside, like a little push. Do you think that was the baby? I can't wait till I can feel proper kicks - although when I'm trying to sleep it might be annoying!! :cloud9:


----------



## maybethistime

thats wat mine felt like first time i felt it i thought it was gas at first lol, he/she is on the move at the min lol, and i got kicked out of my light sleep other night as well lol x


----------



## adzuki

That probably IS the baby! 

So far, I have felt one or two thumps (baby bumping head on pelvis?), and a few flutters, and then a weird push thing, which I imagine is the baby stretching a bit in there? I don't know, but the one thing they had in common were that they were nowhere near where any digestion or gas could possibly be (I am lactose intolerant so I know well what gas feels like!!!) - the front of my tummy between my pelvic bone and my belly button.

It is kind of funny at this point, I find - I always giggle!!! 

Congrats EB!!! 

:)
A


----------



## shelleylu

Hey everyone!

Ellie - yes that was the baby by the sounds of it!! Thats what it feels like. Usually after eating or when you've been sat for a while. Its because when you walk you rock the baby to sleep, and when you're in bed or sitting still they wake up - typical!! So pleased for you - its such a nice feeling!!

Hope everyone else is doing good today. TTFN xxxxxxx


----------



## Elliebank

:happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo: *WOO HOO I FELT MY BABY MOVE!!!!!!!!!* :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## stressederic

Had my 20 week scan on wednesday Im on team .....................blue!!!!!

Got a week off work next week yipppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## maybethistime

congrats on ur blue bump hun blooming hell how many boys are in here think that odds on at this in im home to a little girl gos 20 weeks till i find out lol


----------



## godivalocks

Yes, we need some girls ladies. :)


----------



## peanutsmommy

hello all im due july 5th


----------



## godivalocks

welcome peaunutsmommy :)


----------



## Sarah+

Yeah, I think that makes about 5 boys to 3 girls.... The second tri poll actually had A LOT more boys overall too... hmm


----------



## wishingonastar

i have a theory on why there are more boys...most of us on here joined at the TTC point and were humping every other day or there abouts and apparently to increase chances of a boy you have to hump close to ovulation as boy sperms swim faster than girls but don't live for as long so to get a girl you have more chance by humping 3 days before ovulation... we've virtually all humped bang on ovulation so increased chance of getting a boy

hope that makes sense but i was thinking that sounds likely! there's a name for the above theory...think its shettles method???


----------



## honey08

Elliebank :wohoo::wohoo:

stressederic 
team blue !!!! :wohoo:


----------



## maybethistime

well taking that theroy I think we will be having a boy we hump every other day from the day of my last period but saying that we also went every day during ovulation (just got off honeymoon haha) so I have not Idea prob a girl tho lol (just hope if it is a girl she is nothing like me during labour or growing up i was a night mare haha) 

me mum said during labour if i had been her first i would of been her last lol 

hey peanutsmummy welcome 2 july mommys


----------



## Twiglet

Arghhh today is potentially the day I find out the gender! Will post later and let you know...I really want a blue bump but am happy with either so long as its healthy =]


----------



## maybethistime

ahh fingers crossed for a blue bump for u hun xx


----------



## honey08

Twiglet 
goodluck hun !!!

as for the sex thing b4 getting pg, we had sex a few times b4 O then 4,3,2,1 days b4 O, so who knows :? this was last time we had sex ..... getting a little frustrated now ! we said we wud wait till after 12wk , keep reminding him im now 18 plus wk :lol:


----------



## maybethistime

Honey just dive on him, and if he says anything just say oh must of been the day getting 2 me v day and all that lol xx


----------



## honey08

lol well were going out 2night, so im guna go on n on uknow !! i WILL get it ..... even starting to think "is he up2somat":dohh: never thought that in the past when we werent ttc we didnt have the greatest sex life anyways !! 
this is defo all down to a mmc i had last yr uknow, hes so scared of somat happening uknow, we dont go out in the morning till weve listerned to HB !! love him to bits, guna get in 2night and get the babyoil out i think :rofl:


----------



## maybethistime

lol, my fella was the same i think it was cos there was a baby growing inside, but I made it very clear haha, loves it when I come on 2 him, so I say get jumping haha x


----------



## honey08

:rofl: will let uknow in the morning ! :)


----------



## godivalocks

wishingonastar said:


> i have a theory on why there are more boys...most of us on here joined at the TTC point and were humping every other day or there abouts and apparently to increase chances of a boy you have to hump close to ovulation as boy sperms swim faster than girls but don't live for as long so to get a girl you have more chance by humping 3 days before ovulation... we've virtually all humped bang on ovulation so increased chance of getting a boy
> 
> hope that makes sense but i was thinking that sounds likely! there's a name for the above theory...think its shettles method???

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I had a theory I told to my cousin:

Naturally, more males are born than females so there can be a balance between the sexes. After all, males are more likely to do something stupid and get themselves killed.

:rofl::rofl:

My cousin said her boyfriend read that on her IM and got this weird/funny look on his face. She was cracking up. :muaha:


----------



## godivalocks

Twiglet said:


> Arghhh today is potentially the day I find out the gender! Will post later and let you know...I really want a blue bump but am happy with either so long as its healthy =]

Fingers crossed, hope you get what you want. :)


----------



## shelleylu

Happy Valentines day everyone!!!

How are we all??? My mojo has decided to finally join me - just in time for our romantic meal tonight with OH - woo hoo!!!

Welcome to new girlies - Ill add you to the front page asap!

Congrats on your blue bump Stressed - enjoy your week off!
Im loving the theory on girls vs boys. I think its probably quite true, and I imagine it would be across the whole of BnB as most of us are/were crazy obsessed bonking/monitoring/symptoms spotting crazy women!!!! Saying that, men are far indeed far more likely to kill themselves doing idiotic stunts than us ladies. I read it out to my OH and he stood there looking at me weird too. LOL

Right, off to prepare dinner. Hope everyone has a great day and a super smoochy night ;)

TTFN xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## whitelilly

Happy valentines day too! 
I am so not in the mood for smooching and all that jazz. I am in agony! GOt mild period cramps that I associate with stretching but in addition I seem to have pulled a muscle next to my belly button. It's so sore when I move! 
Think hubby will just be receiving one way action lol ;) 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishingonastar

godivalocks said:


> wishingonastar said:
> 
> 
> i have a theory on why there are more boys...most of us on here joined at the TTC point and were humping every other day or there abouts and apparently to increase chances of a boy you have to hump close to ovulation as boy sperms swim faster than girls but don't live for as long so to get a girl you have more chance by humping 3 days before ovulation... we've virtually all humped bang on ovulation so increased chance of getting a boy
> 
> hope that makes sense but i was thinking that sounds likely! there's a name for the above theory...think its shettles method???
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I had a theory I told to my cousin:
> 
> Naturally, more males are born than females so there can be a balance between the sexes. After all, males are more likely to do something stupid and get themselves killed.
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> My cousin said her boyfriend read that on her IM and got this weird/funny look on his face. She was cracking up. :muaha:Click to expand...

ha ha :rofl: you're so right!!

as for all you ladies getting action tonight i'm not cos:
a) my OH is working tonight
b) i said to him the other day now we're well into the pregnancy would he like to have sex or does he feel wierd about it because of bump? well he said he feels too wierd (which i understand) but he wants to play with my goddamn boobs cos they're grown but they hurt so he can't!!! lol


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Hey all! Hope everyone's having a happy valentines day! 

Just thought I'd pop in and say im due 24th july :D, got my scan to find out the sex 6th march, cant wait!!!

xoxox


----------



## Twiglet

I'm adding a bump to Team Pink. Dead chuffed :D Am having my little Caitlyn Rose, thought I'd be a tad disappointed...sounds awful, but I'm reallyreally not...OH said deep down I wanted a girl hehe.


----------



## maybethistime

whoo a girl, well my DH was at work and a couple came in with a 5 week old little girl and he got all excited and texted me 2 say "if i wanted to find out the sex on mondat we could" I dont no wat 2 do I really wnt a is it a boy girl moment but id love 2 no what we are having so I can get clothes etc xx


----------



## SJK

congrats twiglet and stressed eric :cloud9:

welcome to the new july mummies :happydance:

we had a lovely day with the wee man, went looking at caravans and then for dinner and then to the cinema to see hotel for dogs and too my surprise he sat through it, bless him, it was his first time and hes four. Then when we came out, some bugger had went out of their way to smash and pull out the glass from my wing mirror :devil::gun::gun::gun::gun:, may they rot in hell :muaha:, aww well

hope you are all ok and had a gd valentines xx


----------



## wishingonastar

hey girls, if any of you live in england you might wanna check out your local tescos for baby bits... they're doing a baby and toddler fair (not sure how long for) and have loads of stuff on offer from equipment to wipes (like asda did but a lot more stuff on offer)

there was graco liquorice travel system for £150
graco highchair £25
breast pumps
breast pads
johnson and johnson baby lotions and potions for £1 each

it was with the home and leisure stuff in my local store, but it might be located elsewhere in yours...?

OH and i bought up quite a few bits to add to our spare room thats already full to the brim with baby stuff! the only major thing we need now is clothes and we're relying on friends for the newborn stuff so just got some odds and ends to finish up with and then we're done! 

complete blitz and organisation of the house is next!!!


----------



## honey08

wishing ! ur super organised hun ! ive seen a gorg pram on ebay, its a german company, not guna get pram yet tho, guna leave it till last i think,but ive a few things :)

well we finally had :sex: last night :) waited 2hrs for an indian to cum:dohh: was nice when it did like, then we went to bed and ad a great time !! been ages uknow, aint ad sex since i found out i was pg :shock: 
feeling tired this morning tho, got so much cleaning to do aswell :dohh:


----------



## wishingonastar

good on ya honey!!! lol

well...i'm resisting the urge to tuck into the choc fudge cake i've just made...its bad to crack into it at 10am isn't it?? :rofl:


----------



## SJK

morning girls 

wishing, how organised are you :happydance: x


----------



## godivalocks

wishingonastar said:


> good on ya honey!!! lol
> 
> well...i'm resisting the urge to tuck into the choc fudge cake i've just made...its bad to crack into it at 10am isn't it?? :rofl:

I don't know...sounds like breakfast to me :)


----------



## nikkip75

ooooo i would SO have some choccie fudge cake for breakfast! mmmm with a nice cuppa tea, yummy :happydance:

well we had such a romantic valentines day! NOT!

in the day we went a bought a new car, oh its luvly! new toyota verso, its got dvd screens in the back for the kids (which is what im most excited about!)

then we got home ordered a chinese, watched tv with the kids and watched the traffic police outside stopping the speeders and drink drivers!!!:blush: 

then kids to bed, OH watched tv while i sat with the laptop looking at prams!

weve never been romantic but now we are just getting worse, we laff at ourselves tho cos we are like a pair of old foggies!:rofl:

ive been getting so out of breath lately, i only have to walk up the stairs and then i need to sit down on the bed for a little rest, the thing is i then end up lying down and cant get back up lol

i havent stopped doin laundry all day, me and the kids are going to liverpool for a week tomorrow so need to get everythin packed so the washing machine an tumble dryer have been on the go all day!

oh well back to lookin at prams, daisys happy watchng toy story for the next hour so got a bit of peace :happydance:

have a nice week everyone :wave:


----------



## godivalocks

Well, this is how my V-Day went.

I was supposed to meet my cousin to go look at a tack shop. Well, I locked my keys in the car :dohh:, and my cousin had to drive me all the way home (which I had to break into) in order to get a spare set, and drove me all the way back to unlock my keys I had locked in. That took over an hour out of our day.

On the bright side, I finally did get to go to the German restaurant. It was so much food, both of us had to take half of it home.

Ended up spending the evening with other wives whose husbands are gone, and didn't get home until midnight (I didn't realize how late it was). 

My poor dog had been stuck in the house for 12 hours, and I felt sooo bad about that. I wouldn't have blamed her at all had she messed in it, but she had held it the WHOLE TIME.

She greeted me excitedly, then immediately ran to the back door to be let out. She quickly did her business, then ran back in and stuck to me like glue. I got ready and crawled into bed, and she wanted to be so close to me, she tried laying on my chest and head, and was constantly trying to lick the skin off my face.

I think she thought I left her like my OH did. She's such a lovely, sweet dog. I am so glad I have her.


----------



## wishingonastar

oh godiva what a mission! what a lovely homecoming though to your lovely dog :)

my OH was working for valentines so i did nothing either! oh except go mattress shopping...after laying on five i gave up cos it was too awkward getting up from the bed each time and my stomach started to feel all churned up...don't think the baby liked it!


----------



## godivalocks

wishingonastar said:


> oh godiva what a mission! what a lovely homecoming though to your lovely dog :)
> 
> my OH was working for valentines so i did nothing either! oh except go mattress shopping...after laying on five i gave up cos it was too awkward getting up from the bed each time and my stomach started to feel all churned up...don't think the baby liked it!

If I was doing mattress shopping, I probably would have fallen asleep on one of them, lol. I don't know about you, but I'm tired all the time.

I have to do bed/mattress shopping, myself, since my mil is supposed to come out around the time of the birth. We have no spare beds, or even a comfy couch to sleep on.


----------



## TigerLady

I'll never be able to catch up on everything on here!!! I hope everyone is well, though! :hugs:


----------



## honey08

:hi: tigerlady..........where av u been ?!?!?

wishingonastar 
choc cakes fine at 10am,when i do somat like this i just think " oh well im pregnant":rofl:

got an awful headache right now :?


----------



## Babydance

Hello ladies how are you all? Well my valentines day was fab because DH felt Sophie kick for the first time!! It was great!! :D and (just telling yous this to give you's a laugh!...)today we went shopping and DH was trying on a shirt so i said i wait on the sofa just outside the changing rooms so a sat down and thought boy this sofa is so soft and comfy... yup you guessed it.. i was stuck arms flailing trying to get up... but nothing.. had to wait for DH to come pull me up lol!! :D xxx


----------



## Sarah+

Hi Ladies,
Well for Val Day, we went out for brunch (greasy breaky really) then I dragged DH off to some maternity shops before heading to the movies in the afternoon. I only bought one top, which was a bit disappointing as I was really after trousers, esp. jeans, but they were all so...... frumpy! And big! I was looking for those under bump ones, but all I could find were the ones with the big peice of material attached to the top of the jeans, so you just pull them on... felt like they would just fall down, and no great improvement on my current rubberband and pulled down top situation. Hmmm:dohh: I'll just have to take my chances and order online as they choices are limited here. 

I am going to the toilet soooo much at the moment. I get up usually twice during the night. After dinner, it feels like the little guy keep stamping on my bladder and I make 3 or 4 trips before bed. Is this just me? I thought this was meant to be a 1st and 3rd tri thing? I'm also getting mini bouts of sickness in the morning again. Nothing that bad, just queasy :(

Congrats to those you know their teams now! bye


----------



## TigerLady

honey08 said:


> :hi: tigerlady..........where av u been ?!?!?

Thanks, Honey! Had to take a break. The internet was doing my head in. Then I got sooo busy planning wedding and trying to get ready for the boy. Yikes! But I am hoping I will have some stolen moments on weekends to keep up with everyone again!

I've had to buy ALL my maternity clothes online. No one carries them in town here and haven't had time to go out of town shopping (4 hours is nearest place). I've had pretty good luck so far, but have been sticking to brands I know from non pregnancy clothes. I got a pair of pants yesterday that were MUCH bigger than I expected. Oops. Hopefully the dryer will help that -- and if that doesn't work, I am sure a few more weeks of hauling this boy around will! :dohh:


----------



## Sarah+

It's so hard buying online, isn't it!? Some of the stuff that arrives is nothing like what you thought it was from the picture. And what is 'medium'? It comes it 11 different sizes according to the particular brand! It can be quite an expensive exercise if you have to pay the return postage to send it back. Oh well! 

On a brighter note - just realise I've gone 4 weeks with no bleeding :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm hoping that means the placenta has moved up now :)


----------



## TigerLady

Not to mention how RIDICOULSY expensive maternity clothes are! For something you only wear for a couple of months at best! Thank goodness for Ebay.


----------



## Sarah+

TigerLady said:


> Not to mention how RIDICOULSY expensive maternity clothes are! For something you only wear for a couple of months at best! Thank goodness for Ebay.

Discussion closed! :rofl:


----------



## honey08

TigerLady 
thats wot i think.........thank gosh for ebay !!! :dance:
well nice uv had a break hun, a wedding ? ur wedding ? when?:wohoo:

i slept great lastnight,thank gosh, halfterm so s,sons off school, hes no problem tho :)
take care july mummys :dance:


----------



## honey08

TigerLady 
and 
sarah+ av u 2had private scans to know ur aving boys?


----------



## maybethistime

Hey all, well I have my 20 week scan 2day in an hour ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hears hoping I wont crack under pressure and find out the sex!?! god a wish me DH stood his ground but he now said its up 2 me soo not faire, lets hope smugde has his/her legs clothed to make the dission for me


----------



## TigerLady

Honey -- Yeah, me and OH. Wedding on April 18th. We got engaged about a week and a half b4 we got our BFP (had been trying 6 months, though). I'll be 6 months preggers on the big day. OOPS. LOL Lots of family coming from all over though (even London), so I am totally stoked. 

As for scans. No universal healthcare here, so everything is "private." I just happen to have a really great OB that likes to "take pictures" as he calls it. He finds it easier to do a quick scan on his little machine in his office to check baby (as compared to dopplers and poking and prodding my belly). So, I get one everytime I see him. It is fun! Dunno how much it will cost me as bills aren't here yet, but everything is so expensive that I just can't think too much about it. I've had 4 scans and we first saw boy parts at 12 weeks! :shock: Even the OB was shocked to see them so early. I got lots of great pics at that one (posted in my journal). Next appt/scan was at 16 weeks and the little flasher was more than happy to show off boy parts again! :roll: Boys will be boys -- even in utero! :rofl:


----------



## shelleylu

Hey everyone!

My V day was alright too - nothing to get over excited about!! I cooked a posh candle lit meal for me and OH which was expensive to buy and average to eat!!

We rented a film out and watched that whilst eating easter eggs (the best bit) Film was average too, and I was asleep on OH's lap before it had finished!!! Oh well.... My mum had William over night and kept him all yuesterday giving me a break. We went out for a drive and a country pub meal yesterday which was nice. 

Apart from that, it wasnt very exciting!! Me and OH have had to do some deciding work the last few weeks. He owns a house which his sister rents off him and has done for years. Well, its virtually half the rice inc bills and mortgage to live there than where we live now - so obviously we'd like to move in - but cant just shift her out!!
Well her OH has been made redundant and she said she's moving out. She has applied for council housing, but it can take months and months to sort out. 

In the mean time we are stuffed. We need to take out a 6 month contract now if we want to stay where we are. We dont want to do that incase she moves out next wk, and we have a mortgage and rent to pay for 6 months) So we have no choice but to live with my parents for a while. I really didnt want to, but we have no where else to go. They dont have internet either - so Ill be missing out on BnB (am obv more sad about that!!)

So just in case I dont come back one day - thats where I am!! haha. I will let you know. Should be the end of the month for a month or two hopefully. Will try and convince them they need internet access!!! lol

Hope everyone is ok. Sorry for long rant, but I hate all the uncertanty. OH thinks its great as we're broke (he's self employed and has NO work) Whereas I see it as a BIG step back. 

In other news I might be starting up as a Body Shop At Home consultant again. I done it for a while before. My mum is a stire manager and I worked in store for a while too. I was an at home consultant for a year and really enjoyed it. Lots of money to earn!! Shame we're not all closer, I could have given everyone a giant makeover/pamper session!!!!

TTFN everyone. DS is off on hols today so have packing to do - week off for me! woo hoo!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shelleylu

maybethistime said:


> Hey all, well I have my 20 week scan 2day in an hour ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hears hoping I wont crack under pressure and find out the sex!?! god a wish me DH stood his ground but he now said its up 2 me soo not faire, lets hope smugde has his/her legs clothed to make the dission for me

Forgot to say - WHOO HOOOO Maybe. Hope everything goes well. In true BnB style, get back on here to report back asap!!!!! Team blue, pink or yellow?? tough one!!:muaha:

Tigerlady - you sound one busy lady!!!!! Must be so much fun organising a wedding!! My best mate is getting married in Sept. I just think she likes spending her OH's money on it!! :rofl:


----------



## maybethistime

yeh scan went fine and me and me DH decided if the baby wanted us to no the sex they would show us and guess what... wouldnt not bloody move haha, so we are gonna wait. Only think that is worring me is that we have to go back becuase of the babys postition they couldnt see the babys heart, cord vessels and the structure of the face. 

So we have another scan next week. She said it was just cos of the baby position but still bloody worried about it. (even tho she said not to i just am) ill put me picture on in a bit xx

https://i681.photobucket.com/albums/vv179/steffi_me/picturesmudge20weeks.jpg

So im still TEAM YELLOW and we decided to stay this way YAY


----------



## shelleylu

SO pleased it all went well. DOnt worry about going back - at least you get another free scan out of them!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxx

Team YELLOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maybethistime

haha true, 4 tho cos we walked about for 15 mins and nothing lol oh well ill see it like that, she/he was moving a little but just wouldnt turn lol


----------



## shelleylu

maybethistime said:


> haha true, 4 tho cos we walked about for 15 mins and nothing lol oh well ill see it like that, she/he was moving a little but just wouldnt turn lol

Ah, he/she must have been comfortable!! At least you get to see your LO again. I cant wait!! I dont know who you didnt give in and find out what team. Im dying here waiting to know!!!!

Just updated the front page. Teams, dates and new girls. Anything you wanna add go ahead and lemme know!! There are 61 of us now you know!! Im not sure Ive got everyones dates right so if its wrong just let me!! Babydance - for some reason you werent updated last time???? Whats your EDD hun???

xxxxxxxxxxx

ps, just got some good news. My sons grandparents (very close to us still and very lovely) have just brought us a gorgeous travel system!! Her best freinds daughter had it and has hardly used it, so we're having it! Its the Mutsy 4 rider - if anyone has heard of it?? I know it cost them about £600 with all the trimmings and its like brand new. Im chuffed to bits!! xxx


----------



## stressederic

Hi Shelly havent been on much of late (Hate work 15 weeks left I hope and counting!!) I bought the quinny buzz as it was on sale in mothercare had the buzz and maxicosi car seat for £315, before buying that I wanted the mutsy!! you lucky thing I think our family think cos its our 3rd they don't need to buy us owt!!!!!!!!! my pair are 10 and near 9 so we haven't got anything, we're broke just had to buy new car as had a mini on 3 year lease so had give it back or have another new one ............mini and 3 kids not a good combo specially as use car for work

Talking of work I'm sat here on my bum got week off and intend to be a lazy mare!! been having terrible pelvic pain mw says from working on knees and in and out car, she must be right been off since fri and feeling much better

Anyhow I'm sure Ive whinged enough my kids are out on trampoline so I gonna watch celeb come dine with me!!

x x x x x x x x x


----------



## babymad

Please could I be added to the list???

I got my BFP on 19th Nov and my EDD is 29th July. 20 week scan is 9th March!

Thank you

:hug:


----------



## maybethistime

hey baby mad welcome 2 july mummys how is everything going?


----------



## geogem

Hi Ladies, 

Not been on for a while - bin off work ill!! well, not particularly ill - just felt a bit run down and crappy so had all last week off to make me feel better!! Felt a bit naughty really as there wasnt really anything up with me, just felt like I needed a break!!

I had my colposcopy this morning at the hospital and the results were the same as before - I will have to go back in 3 months for another go and then have affected areas removed after the birth. The doctor asked me if I had noticed that I had a bit of extra discharge! I said that I had spokent to the midwife and she said if it doesnt smell or change colour it is okay - but he took a swab anyway and has sent it off for tests!!
But made me feel really embarassed!!

Well apart from all that I am fine now!! doing well - started to get a bit worried last week as hadnt felt baby move all week but from Saturday the little monster has been doing a jive constantly so I am happier now.

Maybe - glad you didnt find out!! stick to team yellow, it will be worth it!!

ttfn


----------



## SJK

Hi girls :happydance:

welcome babymad :happydance:

MB - lovely pic :cloud9:, so glad you didnt find out :happydance:, and happy days your getting anther scan 

Shelley, dont be disappearing for too long :cry:, but makes sense why you are doing it :happydance:

gem hope your feeling better soon x

hope everyone else is well x

ps.Im halfway today :happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::baby:


----------



## geogem

oh sjk I am sooo jealous I cant wait to get to the half way stage!!

I have just worked out that I have only 16 weeks to go until my maternity leave!!

woo hoo!! and i have moved up a box on my ticker!!

yay!!


----------



## SJK

geogem said:


> oh sjk I am sooo jealous I cant wait to get to the half way stage!!
> 
> I have just worked out that I have only 16 weeks to go until my maternity leave!!
> 
> woo hoo!! and i have moved up a box on my ticker!!
> 
> yay!!

you havent long to go :happydance:, where is the time going :happydance:, I'm down to finish 31st may, I think 14 weeks ish, but Ive a couple of weeks leave in between then off. ROLL ON JULY :cloud9::cloud9::baby:


----------



## geogem

Oh girlies - I forgot to tell you about my Valentines day, 

Didnt do much really as it was my s.sons birthday so thought we'd focus on him.

But hubby did surprise me with a gorgeous diamond ring that used to be his grans (so antique) that he's had resized and engraved for me!! aww bless him, I also got a bottle of perfume and and extra large tatty teddy (me to you bear) to said My darling wife I love you on it!! But maybe i'm a simple girl but the highlight for me was the card - He wrote " You have given me all I ever wanted, a loving wife and now a baby - I must be the luckiest man alive"

I was soooo amazed!! he is not usually the romantic kind but he certainly surpassed hiself this year!!

I got him a new mobile phone and some really nice armani after shave so it was all good!! 

sorry for bragging but at the mo I feel really lucky!!


----------



## SJK

geogem said:


> Oh girlies - I forgot to tell you about my Valentines day,
> 
> Didnt do much really as it was my s.sons birthday so thought we'd focus on him.
> 
> But hubby did surprise me with a gorgeous diamond ring that used to be his grans (so antique) that he's had resized and engraved for me!! aww bless him, I also got a bottle of perfume and and extra large tatty teddy (me to you bear) to said My darling wife I love you on it!! But maybe i'm a simple girl but the highlight for me was the card - He wrote " You have given me all I ever wanted, a loving wife and now a baby - I must be the luckiest man alive"
> 
> I was soooo amazed!! he is not usually the romantic kind but he certainly surpassed hiself this year!!
> 
> I got him a new mobile phone and some really nice armani after shave so it was all good!!
> 
> sorry for bragging but at the mo I feel really lucky!!

ahhh bless :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## maybethistime

Mrs helme Mrs helme 
Your so fine 
Mrs helme Mrs helme 
your all mine 
Mrs helme Mrs helme 
your my lady 
Mrs helme Mrs helme 
mummy to our baby!! (your everything to me and u make me who I am) 

I mean its nice to no he thinks im fine despite the weight I have put on haha. 


SJK I am determined to wait 20 weeks Im half way through 2day as well whoo 

Smudge is more active throughout the day madness could of been like this at the scan lol


----------



## SJK

maybethistime said:


> Mrs helme Mrs helme
> Your so fine
> Mrs helme Mrs helme
> your all mine
> Mrs helme Mrs helme
> your my lady
> Mrs helme Mrs helme
> mummy to our baby!! (your everything to me and u make me who I am)
> 
> AWW BLESS :cloud9:
> 
> I mean its nice to no he thinks im fine despite the weight I have put on haha.
> 
> 
> SJK I am determined to wait 20 weeks Im half way through 2day as well whoo
> 
> Smudge is more active throughout the day madness could of been like this at the scan lol

I didnt realise we were due the same day :dohh:, now the countdown begins :happydance:


----------



## maybethistime

I know mad aint it, I bet i go over due tho lol x


----------



## maybethistime

OH SJK just realised we have scan same day as well even tho i cheated and its my 4 NHS one lol xx


----------



## SJK

maybethistime said:


> OH SJK just realised we have scan same day as well even tho i cheated and its my 4 NHS one lol xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:, what time is yours ? mine is 2.30 pm :cloud9:, I think this is my 5th nhs one :blush: xx


----------



## maybethistime

lol, its at 11am, wish it was later as seems to be more active later in the day but im gonna try some fizzy drink or some orange juice to get this bubs moving or mummy is not gonna be happy haha


----------



## godivalocks

Well, today I bought some material for baby bedding. It was just enough for bumpers and a sheet, but cost $50 (and I was getting material ON SALE). I could have gotten a cheap, cartoony set at Babies R Us for around $100 or more. Probably would have ended up being cheaper, honestly

Doing it this way, on the other hand, I get what I want instead of what's typically on sale. 

My cousin is supposed to sew it for me, since I don't know how to sew. 

I have other projects in mind to do for the room, though, that I plan on doing myself. It'll give me something to do with my time.


----------



## Sarah+

honey08 said:


> TigerLady
> and
> sarah+ av u 2had private scans to know ur aving boys?

Yeah, my doc is private. Pretty much exactly the same as what Tiger said.


----------



## Sarah+

Good work on buying your pram Stressederic! We looked at the Qunnys too. DH quite liked the Buzz, but we've settled on the Bugaboo Bee with a Maxicosy carrier. What colour did you get? We're getting the purple and blue Maxicosy and probably the red Bugaboo. Who else has been pram searching?

Shelley - Congrats on the great pressie! Also, I know it sounds harsh... but could you get the SIL to move in with her parents/others? It is your house and you don't want to be moving with a new baby. I think it would be pretty hard living with the parents, esp at a time like this when you prob value your privacy :hugs: Hopefully she gets her new place super quick and it won't be an issue. 

Great pic Maybe! You have some strong will power. Your LO must like the camera - just wants you to come back and see him/her again next week :)

Glad the check went well Gem. Some doctors sure know the embarrasing questions, don't they! :rofl: (And your DH is one romantic guy!)

Congats on half way SJK! It seems like only yesterday we were all 7 weeks, 8 weeks..... how time flys. :happydance:

Welcome Babymad :wave:


----------



## babymad

Hi All,

thanks for the warm welcome. So far it's all going fine. I'm at that in-between stage where I'm not feeling pregnant. Still no sign of movements but as it's my first I'm not expecting it until a lot later.

I'm just counting down the days to the 20 week scan. Just want to see baby again and make sure all is ok.

:hug:


----------



## shelleylu

Morning everyone!!

Well Im at home alone :( OH has finally got some work, and DS is at his grandmas on holiday.:cry: That leaves me alone with BnB for hours on end - DANGEROUS!!!!:rofl:

I have a job interview tomorrow! Its only for temp staff (as cant get any work elsewhere) but it sounds great. Its really really simple office work, which I know I can do, so it should be fine. Only probem is - NO OFFICE CLOTHES TO WEAR!!! I literally have 1 pair of jeans that fit me now. Will have to indulge later today!!

Welcome Babymad!! I know what you mean about being inbetween stage. Its hard!!!!! Once you get past that bit, it seems to go a bit quicker. OH and I felt that the 13-14 weeks bit dragged on and on. Your scan date is the date of my parents birthday!! My mum is 50 this year. Anyone have any idea what I could get her that is nice (but on a budget???) Im so broke and DS birthday next week, and thiers the week or 2 later all feels a bit much! :(

SJK & Maybe - congrats on the halfway marker!!! You've climbed a big slide, now you just gotta slide down it ;) - if it was only that simple eh???!!!!:hugs:

I think my LO is telepathic too. He/she had been quiet yesterday, so whilst watching tv last night I asked it to move for me - and it did!!! And it happened in bed this morning too. How weird is that?? I read you should talk to your LO (inside your head) and have secret chats. Im not sure about that - but its fun and very cute - especially if they respond!!! OMG - Last night I sneezed and my ligament pain - wow - It felt like I was being stabbed below my bump. It took my breath away - so be careful when sneezing girls...

Think thats it for now. Have been a bit obsessed with the Mutsy gift !!! I keep googling it haha. I messaged someone who's got one off BnB - she is so lovely! In 3rd Tri, but she is mad on the Mutsy's! We're going to start a campaign to share the Mutsy love!:rofl::rofl:

TTFN ladies. Have a great day xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maybethistime

godivalocks : sounds good at least u have things to take ur mind off it all 

sarah+ it werent will power it was smudge she/he wouldnt move lol, then I decided to leave it when we go next week just wanna get me messurements and make sure everything :) 

Shelly I talk 2 my little one all the time funny enough we told er/he to keep there legs closed before the scan and they managed it haha i dont no why I think pink i keep saying she, but in the begining i was so sure of a boy lol x


----------



## godivalocks

shelleylu said:


> OMG - Last night I sneezed and my ligament pain - wow - It felt like I was being stabbed below my bump. It took my breath away - so be careful when sneezing girls...

:rofl: I had just sneezed and had this and was going to type something about this and saw you'd written it. It is awful.


----------



## wishingonastar

yep sneezing can be dangerous!!! lol

shelley - how about jewellery for your mum, like a little bracelet or broach?


----------



## geogem

Hi Ladies, 

I have just finally got my results back from my downs/spina bifida test. My Spina Bifida has come back as low risk and downs is 1:23000 so its all good news!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Also - I have decided that LO is going to be a curry monster like me as I had a Chicken curry yesterday and the whole time I was eating it he/she was doing the riverdance or something!!,

BTW welcome to all the newbies, come join our fun!!

ha ha 
ttfn!!


----------



## Sarah+

geogem said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have just finally got my results back from my downs/spina bifida test. My Spina Bifida has come back as low risk and downs is 1:23000 so its all good news!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Also - I have decided that LO is going to be a curry monster like me as I had a Chicken curry yesterday and the whole time I was eating it he/she was doing the riverdance or something!!,
> 
> BTW welcome to all the newbies, come join our fun!!
> 
> ha ha
> ttfn!!


That's fantastic Gem! :hugs::happydance:

My little guy's favourite thing is going to the movies! I don't know if it's me sitting still for two hours or the caramel popcorn blush:) but he kicks the whole way through!


----------



## geogem

think i would do some kicking for some caramel popcorn!! yum yum


----------



## maybethistime

glad everything went ok with ur results, my sickness is back with avengences it happened on monday and though just nervous with my scan, but got up this morning had some cornflacks and half an hour later I was bringing it back up, so i was not attempting to go 2 uni working from home and emailed me tutor, Im so tired as well its really getting to me now i fell asleep and just woke up now jesus


----------



## godivalocks

maybethistime said:


> glad everything went ok with ur results, my sickness is back with avengences it happened on monday and though just nervous with my scan, but got up this morning had some cornflacks and half an hour later I was bringing it back up, so i was not attempting to go 2 uni working from home and emailed me tutor, Im so tired as well its really getting to me now i fell asleep and just woke up now jesus

Awwww, I hope you feeling better. Ms is awful :( .

Anyway, I was trying on a nice shirt the other day (not maternity, but could probably work for one for a little while) and I was looking in the dressing room mirror and apparently my stomach has popped overnight.

I mean, I was shocked, because literally 2 days before it was barely there.


----------



## SJK

Hi girls :happydance:

great news gem :cloud9:

MB hope your feeling better soon, its not nice :hugs: xx


----------



## Elliebank

That's great news Gem!!

Has anyone's cm disappeared? I've been getting loads of creamy/watery cm since I conceived but it seems to have dried up this last few days & it's actually worried me.


----------



## Twiglet

Mergh, I am so tired...I've not really been on the last few days. 
Congrats on the results Gem :) and hope you feel better soon MB. I'm not motivated to do my uni work at all and since finding out I'm carrying a girl boy have I felt naesous...had no morning sickness at all as well lol.


----------



## maybethistime

thanks girls 

well im with u twiglet, i said I would work from home but Iv just being lazing around doing nothing with smudge doing a dance on me bladder the only time I get up is to go to the toliet. I have a day off uni 2mo so I just have to up me word quote onto 2mo instead of 2day as I dont think ill get much done today im lucky because ive done most the reserch so I just need to type the lot up as draining as that sounds. 

Ha after that essy I just written I should of applied it to me work lol


----------



## SJK

yes EB mine is non existant atm too :blush:,

oh roll on 9pm till I get home to :sleep: xx


----------



## Elliebank

SJK said:


> yes EB mine is non existant atm too :blush:,
> 
> oh roll on 9pm till I get home to :sleep: xx

Oh that's good - it's annoying when it's here but as soon as it goes you wonder why!! :rofl:


----------



## SJK

Elliebank said:


> SJK said:
> 
> 
> yes EB mine is non existant atm too :blush:,
> 
> oh roll on 9pm till I get home to :sleep: xx
> 
> Oh that's good - it's annoying when it's here but as soon as it goes you wonder why!! :rofl:Click to expand...

I know EB, we're never happy :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## shelleylu

SJK said:


> Elliebank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJK said:
> 
> 
> yes EB mine is non existant atm too :blush:,
> 
> oh roll on 9pm till I get home to :sleep: xx
> 
> Oh that's good - it's annoying when it's here but as soon as it goes you wonder why!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I know EB, we're never happy :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Im missing something - cause mine is back today!!!??!!!

Anyhoo - hi girls!! Well I have some good news and some bad............

Good news - I got the job!! Its 30 hour week untill the end of June - which is pretty damn perfect for me. :happydance:

Bad news - means I'll probably be too tired to get on BnB to see you guys!!! lol:rofl:

Saying that, the money will come in very handy.. 

Still not sure whats happening with regards to moving out. Might be at SIL after all, but it wont be for another month anyway. 

Gem - great news about your results!!:happydance:

OMG Im soosoooooo tired tonight. I dont know what came over me thinking I should get a job??!! How am I going to survive??!! I think a lot of chocolate will help.. Please tell me you girls manage??!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elliebank

Yay!! Congrats Shelley!!! You will be tired though!!! How do I manage it? Ummm...when I'm working from home, I sneak off for 20mins & get in bed :sleep:....don't tell my boss!!! And of course chocolate!!! I've just had some!! :munch:


----------



## SJK

congrats shelley :happydance:, and thats no excuse for not coming on :rofl::rofl: xxx


----------



## trish1200

Good evening everyone, I haven't posted here in a while. I hope you're all well!

I'm starting to get anoyed with people at work :hissy: people keep comenting on my bump...."how come you're still not showing?" and comparing me to a colegue who's also pregnant almost 4 weeks ahead of me. And i get looks towards my tummy when people walk past...it irritates me:hissy:


----------



## maybethistime

trish- some people are just so stupid sometimes they assume the min u say u are pregs they expect u to be waddling with a huge bump within weeks, just try to ignore them hun.

Started to get me ligments streching today on me left side owich really hurts like a dull ache really bugging me x


----------



## geogem

Shelley, Congrats on the job matey, you'll be fine - kinda gives you more energy in a way I think!! When I m sat around doing nothing that is when I'm at my worst so I'm glad I have work or i would live curled up on the sofa!! Its not too bad, I work an 8 hour day, then come home walk the dog, cook the tea and do some housework and then I am exhausted!! 

by the time the kids go to bed i'm falling to sleep on the sofa.

by the way think lo has doubled its energy, hasnt stopped moving for 3 days now - its constant


----------



## Sarah+

Hope you're feeling better, Maybe. Does anyone know how long those stretchy pains last...? Or is it until the LOs pop out!?

Great effort on your job, Shelley :)

Well, I officially look pregnant today. The doorman just asked me on my way in. I decided early on that he would be my litmus test, as he sees me everyday, but I don't really know him well enough just to tell him I was pregnant, so I figured when he asked, I would officially be 'showing' :rofl:

:happydance: My friend just emailed me an email about a 10% discount on all Bugaboo products this Saturday at our local store, so I'll be getting my pram then! :happydance: 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## maybethistime

Sarah- me pains have not been as bad this morning which is great full freash and full of energy 2day so im gonna be a god girl and get my work done whoo


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Cant stop - have shopping to do. Seriously, I have one pair of jeans and one pair of linen trousers. I could wear them for work, but not everyday - and the jeans already think Im surgically attached to them!! lol

Stretching pains are horrid things, but I read they will be gone by 24 weeks ish (dont quote me though) Hope you guys feel better soooooooon.

Im just trying to remember to hold tight when I sneeze!!!!!

TTFN everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SJK

Hey girls :happydance:

I got the strangest feeling in bed last night, like beany was turning right round and now this morning the heartbeart was in a completely different place, I was starting to worry :dohh: and all along the wee rascal was hiding :cloud9:

hope you are all well, off to new look to get some mat jeans :happydance:

later xx


----------



## godivalocks

The stretching pains sure are a, um, pain. I don't know about you gals, but with me they come and go.


----------



## cs22

Hi, please could i be added to your list? Im due 3rd July. I found out on monday im having a Boy :blue::blue:So excited. How is everyone getting on xxx


----------



## maybethistime

Hey cs22 congrats on ur blue bump bet ya well excited we had our scan same day, how did u get ur bubs moving i have a v lazy baby lol, I have 2 go back to get the rest of the messurements as they wouldnt move doh..


----------



## Twiglet

Congrats on the blue bump cs22 :) 

SJK, after my 12 week scan my baby has turned completly around too! The scanner commented on it at my 14 week scan and then at my 17 week scan bubba is still in the same place...guess she prefered my right side lol. 

Am gonna do my work later...I think I feel motivated to do it lol. Hope everyone is keeping well :)


----------



## cs22

Thanks Maybethistime and Twiglet. I secretly wanted a boy all along. The baby at the scan never stayed still kept using my insides as a trampoline. Baby is definatly an active one. I just want july to hurry up so i can see and hold my baba xxx


----------



## SJK

Hi cs22 and welcome and congrats on team blue :happydance::cloud9: :baby: xxx


----------



## maybethistime

:hissy:aww wow, well im not ammused my fella had a day off to 2 day and knicked me pc so much for getting my work done not blooming ammused now lol I was so motivated as well aww well better start it now,


----------



## Twiglet

I'd love to pretend I did some work but I spent my time on facebook and reading instead :( bad times...dont even have a valid excuse like you MB lol!!


----------



## maybethistime

But now I have the pc I no here its not good getting all these up dates, facebook is addictive, its madness i really should have me net shut off at home and work from uni lol, looks like ill be doing some from there Im not hitting my daily quoter haha aww man lol


----------



## pimplebum

hi im due the 7th july dont no what it is yet find out on monday 23 feb cant wait... i have 2 girls so i would like a boy but dont really mind as long as everything ok.


----------



## maybethistime

hey pimplebum welcome 2 july mummys hope u get ur blue bump xx


----------



## SJK

:hi: pimplebum, your the day after me and we have our scan same day :happydance: :cloud9::baby:


----------



## SJK

what do yous think of this girls, got the wee man a new cabin bed today for him moving into the big room before july and thought this wee bed cover was cute 

https://www.olivekids.com/dr-ootw.html


----------



## maybethistime

aww thats lovly SJK 

Hey I got my word quoter done 2day whoo, finally think I am getting somewhere yippe if its wrong balls 2 it hahah (mum always said as long u try ur best haha):happydance:

And i have no idea wher my engry has come from I dont even feel:sleep: which is great, I wonder if it has anything to do with jiggy jiggy i got haha gave me a new liece of life, 

Not happy tho he made me miss eastenders today footies on.. and the worste team ever man city and offern wondered y did i marry a city fan being a manchester united fan me self lol


----------



## Babydance

Hey everyone, how are you all? not been online in agesss!! Hope your all blooming :D I'm getting those "awww" looks now and people are so kind cos of my big fat belly hehe! Soph's getting big and strong kicked Daddy on valentines day and hasn't stopped since and kicked Granny the other night too, 3 in a row hehe! Had our scan on Friday but Soph was SO wriggly and wasnt lying right so although all looked ok we've to go back tommorrow again im excited cos get to see her again yey!! :D xxx


----------



## pimplebum

hi sjk im so exited about scan cant wait


----------



## SJK

Have fun again 2mro BD at the re-scan :cloud9:

MB can I have some of your energy, Im just sooooo :sleep:

Just finishing work now girls for a week :happydance::happydance:, so happy and dh is taking the wee man to school 2mro, so I mite even get a lie in :cloud9:

Have a good weekend girls and Ill talk to you soon :hugs:


----------



## SJK

pimplebum said:


> hi sjk im so exited about scan cant wait

me too counting the hours :rofl:, we booked it NINE weeks ago, cant believe its in 4 days :happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:, cant wait to see :baby:

MB's is on monday as well :happydance::happydance:


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

I know all about waiting for scans - Im soooooo excited too could cry!!!! SJK - not long now hun!! Enjoy your lie in tomorrow - Ive had half term just without ds and havent had one lie in so far!!

Well done on getting somewhere with your work Maybe - hopefully it'll all come together for you now. And you have to stop your OH watching dodgy football!!!

Hiya Pimplebum & cs22. Hope everything is going well for you so far???

Just a quick one to let you girlies know Im off to Norfolk tomorrow for the weekend, so wont be around to play. Its ds's 7th bday too - I bet he's excited (he is already at his grandmas) I cant wait for a bit of peace and relaxation. Have got lots of stressful situations around me at the moment, and I really need the break. I ended up in A&E with my dad till 3am this morning due to stomach pain which he is waiting for a CT scan for. He was in agony, and they done nothing. I could scream at the system sometimes.

Right, enough whinging. Must go and pack a few bits (not that I have much I can fit into now!! I spent hours in B'ham today looking for mat clothes and didnt find anything :( god knows what I'll wear to work monday morning!!!!!)

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## amslou

Hi Ladies, cani join? Baby's due date is 23rd July. We are waiting for our scan on 10th March to find out the gender. DH is hoping for a boy i'm hoping for a girl lol and thinking at the moment that its prob a boy.


----------



## madhatter

Hey all! Had my 20wk scan yesterday and it was fab. Baby was wriggling around so much it hardy stopped to be measured. Legs firmly closed so we managed to keep our resolve on not knowing the flavour so we are team Yellow ATM!


----------



## geogem

yay mad hatter another for team yellow!! welcome to all the newbis on here, hope everything is going okay?


----------



## maybethistime

hey all yay my scan is on monday can not wait, well i can just hope little one moves so we can get the messurements etc everything else was fine but makes me wonder sometimes, but merv said if there was something wrong they wouldnt make me wait a week for a scan (or would they) oh well 

SJK and pimplebum not long now yay!! hope everyhting is fine with u 

babydance have fun seeing sophie when u go back, 

and welcome amslou and madhatter welcome 2 team YELLOW


----------



## honey08

:hi: to all new july mummys ........ so many !!! :dance:

madhatter and others, ive no idea how u dont find out the sex of baby out ! i want to know asap ! knowing my luck baby wont show wot s/hes hiding cos i wana know that bad :dohh:

hope everyones doing well,some of us are 1/2way there now,and others are very close behind :dance::dance: so exciting :headspin:


----------



## Twiglet

Hey all new July mummies :)

Yeah I cannot wait to be half way there! I'll be happy to be able to say, the day I hit 20+1, I'm over half way there lol  

Had a crapola night last night, couldn't sleep and then when I did I woke up with a huge pain in the side of my bump, shifted side and the pain went, woke up this morning and I'd shifted back to that side and it was back again...boo. Its still there now but I'm just presuming its normal. So all in all, not much sleep and pain yay. 

Am hoping to get on with some work today...we'll see  hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## godivalocks

Well, got a call from the OB. She's ordering another ultrasound for me since the first didn't show the heart too well (blurry pics) and they need clear pics to make sure everything is ok. She says everything else looks good, and he's growing right on time with the expected due date.


----------



## maybethistime

glad everything is going well godivlocas, I have to go back for the heart, face and cord as baby wouldnt move lol wont keep blooming still now kicking me in my foo all bloody night. 

Yay there is like a mile stone round the corner with everyone, next one scan on monday then kicking towards 24 weeks rock on. 

Twig good luck with ur work i got some of mine 2day  haha Im having a break me back and bum ache today some strange reason, Even tho i had the best night sleep how silly lol. honey wow check out ur bump loving it xx


----------



## Elliebank

maybethistime said:


> Twig good luck with ur work i got some of mine 2day  haha Im having a break me back and bum ache today some strange reason, Even tho i had the best night sleep how silly lol. honey wow check out ur bump loving it xx

My bum's been aching a lot this last couple of days too - like when you've been sitting in the same position for a long time (but I haven't)


----------



## godivalocks

maybethistime said:


> glad everything is going well godivlocas, I have to go back for the heart, face and cord as baby wouldnt move lol wont keep blooming still now kicking me in my foo all bloody night.
> 
> Yay there is like a mile stone round the corner with everyone, next one scan on monday then kicking towards 24 weeks rock on.
> 
> Twig good luck with ur work i got some of mine 2day  haha Im having a break me back and bum ache today some strange reason, Even tho i had the best night sleep how silly lol. honey wow check out ur bump loving it xx

Yeah, my next scan will be close to, if not after the 24 week mark. I have my next regular OB appt. in a few days.

I've been sleeping pretty well for the last couple weeks, but for some reason I woke up really, really early (like wee hours of the morning) and had a hard time falling back to sleep.

I think I will sleep well tonight, though, especially after all the walking I did today.


----------



## wishingonastar

huff...everyone is having scans already and i have to wait over a week for my next one...! oh well, it'll be worth it!!!


----------



## maybethistime

elliebank-thats what Id explain it to being like, I was on phone to me fella going me bums aching lol, I got a really strange look then I realised what i was saying hahah not my falut they have dirty minds haha. 

Had a weird night last night woke up with a really sore tummy then started panicking as had not felt smudge since the evening and it was 6.30 in morning and he/she is more acticve at night, so went to the loo tmi and started talking to smudge "well if u dont kick or move im going to get the doppler". as I got back 2 bed muttering this a few times i got a few nugdes lol, giggled to me self went back sleep, checked heart beat this moring all fine haha. 

Ne ways old wife tale says if babys heartbeat is below 150 its a boy and over its a girl so how does it work for u guys? mines 151 at the min x


----------



## Twiglet

Mine was 160 and I'm expecting a girl so worked for me :)


----------



## maybethistime

sweet twiglet how u getting on 2day? any motivation PMA u can get it done x


----------



## Twiglet

Errr, I'd love to say I'm doing work but alas I am sitting here instead and have stayed on the sofa all day, I even watched football!! I'm awful haha. I will do some later even if I have to get my OH to buckle me down! I know once I get started it'll be alright...it's just getting started tehe.


----------



## maybethistime

lol, me DH has 2 strap me down some times as well haha even shouts thats not work when he walks past the screen. I no what u mean bout getting started its so depressing looking at an empty screen lol


----------



## Twiglet

Liam just looks and says nice essay  or working hard then haha. I just cant get motivated to start, if only essays and dissertations were interesting...ask me to write about what you should / shouldn't eat when pregnant or something pregnancy related I could do it...

Disney's subversion of fairy tales and then a 7500 word essay on what is an effective teacher...different story entirely! 

How's your work going? Hope your doing better than me hehe.


----------



## maybethistime

Well i havent looked at mine 2day lol, mine is An investigation into the current visitor market trends and possible reasons behind the decline of Blackpool&#8217;s visitor numbers 

its a pitty it only takes 2 words 2 explain "its shit" haha never mind we will get through it, im lucky me chat buddy is away as id be chatting 2 her like i normally do, not good as merv is working 2night which means ill be watching the footie and CSI and all me other programs haha


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh I tried, I failed. Tomorrow is my new approach to doing my work...I'll try my damnest! lol. 

Ahh its a saturday, I feel we deserve it off ;) dont quite know how I can justify my other days off...but like I said from tomorrow! New start hehe.


----------



## maybethistime

hahah twiglet 
, i said that 2 my self 

I was watching me boys in red and had me tea and am 2 full to thick lol, god not alot going on BNB either god dam merv being at work when im board like this haha, Hows caitlyn?


----------



## SJK

maybethistime said:


> elliebank-thats what Id explain it to being like, I was on phone to me fella going me bums aching lol, I got a really strange look then I realised what i was saying hahah not my falut they have dirty minds haha.
> 
> Had a weird night last night woke up with a really sore tummy then started panicking as had not felt smudge since the evening and it was 6.30 in morning and he/she is more acticve at night, so went to the loo tmi and started talking to smudge "well if u dont kick or move im going to get the doppler". as I got back 2 bed muttering this a few times i got a few nugdes lol, giggled to me self went back sleep, checked heart beat this moring all fine haha.
> 
> Ne ways old wife tale says if babys heartbeat is below 150 its a boy and over its a girl so how does it work for u guys? mines 151 at the min x

Hey chick, not long now, Im soooo excited :happydance::cloud9:, my mw told me its 140 and below for a boy ??? and over for a girl, mines 165 at the min :cloud9::baby: xx


----------



## SJK

Hi girls, hope you are all ok, Im just off to bed :happydance: to watch a film, how sad am I :rofl:, dont care, I had a really long day shopping and am exhausted :rofl:, and Ive got an official bump :cloud9: :baby: xx

hope alls well, talk 2morro x


----------



## trish1200

wishingonastar said:


> huff...everyone is having scans already and i have to wait over a week for my next one...! oh well, it'll be worth it!!!

I've got to wait over 2 weeks...I can't wait to find out. I'm convinced that I'm having a girl.


----------



## Twiglet

maybethistime said:


> hahah twiglet
> , i said that 2 my self
> 
> I was watching me boys in red and had me tea and am 2 full to thick lol, god not alot going on BNB either god dam merv being at work when im board like this haha, Hows caitlyn?


I know, I retreated to the tv as there wasnt much going on here :( then went for a shower and a cat decides to venture in, panic and rip my hand to shreds...much drama ensued there haha with Liam being called into the shower room and me wailing :rofl:

Caitlyn is doing fine today I think, cant wait for her kicks to be felt on the outside! She kicked said cat a few times today but he didn't feel it but I feel she was trying to avenge me before anything happened :rofl:


----------



## maybethistime

SJK have a nice sleep speck 2mo, then one more day 2go yay lol, 

Twiglet-im 21 weeks on monday and she/he stops kicking every time merv puts hand on the bump, been going none stop for about an hour now he is at work :doh: oh well lol, 

sod all on so thats not helping either god role on 3 oclock when he gets home lol


----------



## trish1200

When did you start feeling the kicking for the first time Maybethistime?


----------



## maybethistime

Trish-I had flutters around 16 weeks, kicking from 18 I think none stop mainly in the eveining from last week, but have days where smudge is really quite and it frecks me out no end lol xx


----------



## Sarah+

Hi Ladies,
We got our pram yesterday! The local store was having a Bugaboo discount day, so we went in to pay for our Bee, not expecting to be able to take it home, but we did! Having fun just wheeling it around the lounge room but had to hide it as the cats kept taking naps inside it! 
My bump has really popped out a lot in the last week, so it's all starting to fell, and look, very real now. 
Hope you are all having great weekends,
Sarah xx
 



Attached Files:







BugabooBeePram.jpg
File size: 90.3 KB
Views: 7









Feb08 105.jpg
File size: 88.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wishingonastar

well done on getting a bargain! and your cat looks uber cute inside!!!


----------



## whitelilly

:hi: to all new mummies. I haven't been on in a few days so hope you are all ok!! 

We are fine. Baby is kicking away every day now and again and I am muddling on through! Haven't ben sick in a whole week now! Yippeeeeeeeee!

Have been getting lots of pains, like period cramps and stabby pains but I continue to think they are just growing pains. Started getting up again mid-night to pee, so baby is definitely pressing on my bladder. xx


----------



## godivalocks

Sarah+ said:


> Hi Ladies,
> We got our pram yesterday! The local store was having a Bugaboo discount day, so we went in to pay for our Bee, not expecting to be able to take it home, but we did! Having fun just wheeling it around the lounge room but had to hide it as the cats kept taking naps inside it!
> My bump has really popped out a lot in the last week, so it's all starting to fell, and look, very real now.
> Hope you are all having great weekends,
> Sarah xx

:rofl: Looks like your cat has claimed that for itself. :)

So, while all the other pregger ladies are going to buy cribs and little clothes and car seats and prams, this is what I am buying for my kid...
 



Attached Files:







Chocolate jumping.jpg
File size: 96.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SJK

sarah lovely pram :cloud9:

MB, this time tomorrow, yours will be over :happydance:, Im starting to get nervous now, pimplebum, what times yor scan ???

Hope everyone else is ok, Im just going to walk the wee man and the dog up the mountain, back later xx


----------



## pimplebum

im so exited you would think this is my first baby not my third i have two girls so i would like a boy but i dont really mind as long as everything ok my scans at 10:00 dont think i will sleep at all tonight i feel like a little girl waiting for christmas day..........my oldest daughter is 11 she say it better be a boy she dont want another monster sister like my 2 year old


----------



## pimplebum

good luck tommorow sjk and mb


----------



## trish1200

maybethistime said:


> Trish-I had flutters around 16 weeks, kicking from 18 I think none stop mainly in the eveining from last week, but have days where smudge is really quite and it frecks me out no end lol xx

I can't wait to start to feel kicks, I can't stop to worry. i should get a doppler!


----------



## maybethistime

gold lovely pony lol wish i had the room to home one lol,

trish U could get a doppler hun I love mine i still use it now and again as well, 

SJK and pimplebum good luck 2mo agggggg cant wait SJK try not to worrie everty thing will be fine, 

Pimplebum im on at 11 so when u come out im going in how cool, all be thinking of u all xx

I was annoyed i went to me dads and me brother said he hopes baby is a boy as he does not think i can handle a girl wat the balls is that all about!!


----------



## shelleylu

HI girls.

Im back from Norfolk - was very nice and relaxing. And guess what?? I got my pram too!!! My sons g'ma had brought it for us, and managed to get it all home, and we've managed to get it all in our car home - and its fabulous!!!! Sarah - I love your pram too. I wish you were closer and we could walk dolls around in them together!! :rofl:


Anyway, I hope everyone is well - SJK and PB Good luck tomorrow!!!

Im starting my new job in the morning - so Im excited too . Its all go here isnt it?!

Cant believe Im half way this week - its a welcome relief I tell you. Cant wait for my scan next Monday!

Maybe and Twiglet DO SOME BLOODY WORK!!!!! haha - nooooooooo stay on BnB all day - its far more fun!!!!!

Right, Off to fake tan and make half an effort for tomorrow. 

TTFN xxxxxxxxxxxx

PS< I managed to get into a pair of trousers I used to wear today when a little bit bigger. This confirms still no bump - WHERE ARE YOU BUMPY???!!:baby:
 



Attached Files:







carrycot-red.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## SJK

PB AND MB all the very best for tomorrow, enjoy it :cloud9::cloud9::baby:, mines not until 2.30, so I will try and get on before I go :happydance:, Im so tired, but dont think Il sleep much tonight and the wee man seems to be coming down with a temp :(, always something xx

hope everyone is ok :happydance::happydance:


----------



## SJK

ps, shelley nice pram x


----------



## maybethistime

Shelly LMAO I will do some 2mo Im due a breck haha Ive been doing really well hahah have I balls lol. 

SJK and pimlebum i will be on about 12 for the update its great only being 15 mins from hospital might walk there when im in labour speed up the process hahah 

why are there so many different july buddy threds im getting confussed lol always come here its my home lol 

cant we believe we have a baby due every day of july except the 21st wat happened there we must been getting jiggy same time SJK haha (me every other day sometimes twice a day lol) 

Me dad told me its not good to be aving sex while pregs lol, i mean wats the worst that could happen am already pregs lol, it would be mean to deprive me and my hubby for 9 months i have needs 2 lol 

Then he said bout not giving the baby the MMR jab and im comlpetly stuck i have no idea if i will or not me baby bros didnt have it and there fine. Spoke to me DH and he said its up to me but i have no idea? so those of u who have had babys already did u give ur baby the jab? xx


----------



## maybethistime

ps shelly loving the pram i have no idea what i need to get smudge we are leaving our baby shopping till april when we get out grant from uni hahah instead of taking it from the wages. sounds really silly but what r the essentials i need i aint got a clue dont really wanna ask me mum cos i dont want her taking over just want a little advise xx cheers july mommies luvs yas


----------



## Sarah+

Great work with your pram Shelley :) Hope work is going well! Can't believe you're 'bumpless' still. You must have had some seriously impressive stomach muscles to start with! Mine feels so weird. From ribs to bellybutton is completely flat, then I hit this hard bump just at the bellybutton! Weirdest feeling, and it's got shape too - can feel that it's round around the edges, like I can actually feel the exact shape of the uterous. 

Goldi ... might have some trouble collasping that 'pram' to put in the car LOL :rofl: But seriously, s/he's so cute. 

So many scans and appointments this week. Good luck to us all. I'm getting really exciting about mine too now (Thursday). 

I've got a little backache starting, but other than that, all good. 

Have a great week :)


----------



## godivalocks

Sarah+ said:


> Great work with your pram Shelley :) Hope work is going well! Can't believe you're 'bumpless' still. You must have had some seriously impressive stomach muscles to start with! Mine feels so weird. From ribs to bellybutton is completely flat, then I hit this hard bump just at the bellybutton! Weirdest feeling, and it's got shape too - can feel that it's round around the edges, like I can actually feel the exact shape of the uterous.
> 
> Goldi ... might have some trouble collasping that 'pram' to put in the car LOL :rofl: But seriously, s/he's so cute.
> 
> So many scans and appointments this week. Good luck to us all. I'm getting really exciting about mine too now (Thursday).
> 
> I've got a little backache starting, but other than that, all good.
> 
> Have a great week :)

Wanna bet? My "pram", well, he fit perfectly in the back of my truck...I had to do some engineering with the back seats, some plywood, and a tarp to make a comfy space for him (was going to rent a trailer, but it was in the shop). Had people taking pics with their camera phones, lol.

Other than that, my next scheduled appt. is tomorrow. Vitals and all. I bet I gained weight because I sure look it in the face.

I hear you on the back thing...mine aches sometimes, and other times I will get a shooting pain down my tail bone. 

Shelly, don't feel bad about the non-bump. Is it your first? I have barely any bump. I think it did pop overnight, but people who don't know I'm preggers can't tell. You're not alone.
 



Attached Files:







Goliath_Truck.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 1









Goliath_Truck2.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarah+

godivalocks said:


> Sarah+ said:
> 
> 
> Great work with your pram Shelley :) Hope work is going well! Can't believe you're 'bumpless' still. You must have had some seriously impressive stomach muscles to start with! Mine feels so weird. From ribs to bellybutton is completely flat, then I hit this hard bump just at the bellybutton! Weirdest feeling, and it's got shape too - can feel that it's round around the edges, like I can actually feel the exact shape of the uterous.
> 
> Goldi ... might have some trouble collasping that 'pram' to put in the car LOL :rofl: But seriously, s/he's so cute.
> 
> So many scans and appointments this week. Good luck to us all. I'm getting really exciting about mine too now (Thursday).
> 
> I've got a little backache starting, but other than that, all good.
> 
> Have a great week :)
> 
> Wanna bet? My "pram", well, he fit perfectly in the back of my truck...I had to do some engineering with the back seats, some plywood, and a tarp to make a comfy space for him (was going to rent a trailer, but it was in the shop). Had people taking pics with their camera phones, lol.
> 
> Other than that, my next scheduled appt. is tomorrow. Vitals and all. I bet I gained weight because I sure look it in the face.
> 
> I hear you on the back thing...mine aches sometimes, and other times I will get a shooting pain down my tail bone.
> 
> Shelly, don't feel bad about the non-bump. Is it your first? I have barely any bump. I think it did pop overnight, but people who don't know I'm preggers can't tell. You're not alone.Click to expand...



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: OMG!


----------



## honey08

Sarah+ 
both our scans are thurs ! mines at 1130am think urs is b4 that ?i cant wait to find out wot team were on :dance: love ur pram by the way :dance:

PB ,SJKand MB goodluck with ur scans 2day.....so exciting :dance: r u both finding out wot team ur on ?!?!?

shelly love the pram hun !!

ive been feeling baby so much more this wk gone , and i love it !! not been using doppler as often ,but stil do cos i just love hearing HB :cloud9: been feeling like crap for 3days, amd full of cold, feels like ive a massive handover and my heads fuzzy :? got some 4head stuff tho and it defo helps .......... have great days july mummys :dance:


----------



## pimplebum

good luck today girls on your scans im off to mine now:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## maybethistime

hey all 

good luck today and have fun, 

honey im not finding out the sex promised SJK lol im remaining on team yellow lol xx


----------



## honey08

gosh ur very strong !!! its just doing my head in to know !! knowing my luck they wont be sure !! :rofl:


----------



## SJK

good luck girls, pb youll be out and mb your just going in, hopfully get back on before I go to see how yous got on, Im soo nervous and my poor hubby is suffering over it ...

No honey not finding out xx

later xx


----------



## Sarah+

Honey, with the UK/Hong Kong time difference, our scans will be nearly at the same time! Mine is 5.30pm. Hope you're feeling better. I'm getting so excited! Now that I look pregnancy and he kicks, and I have a pram in the house - it's all so real! Hmm.... but so is that upcoming birth.... Ouch!


----------



## Elliebank

Hi girlies,

Good luck to everyone having their scans today.

I have one on Thurs too, I'll only be 18wks but hopefully they'll tell us the sex, can't wait!!

Is anyone else suddenly not getting sent emails from BnB when someone replies to a thread yr on? Mine have suddenly stopped & it's annoying!!!

TTFN xx


----------



## Sarah+

Mine are still coming through. Don't know what could be happening?


----------



## maybethistime

hey all our scan went perfect, smudge was waving at us im in love lol, she said that we have a healthy little baby yay so happy thats all that matters all that worrying for nothing lol, hope everything else is ok girlys steffi xx


----------



## maybethistime

just adding me picture yay 
https://i681.photobucket.com/albums/vv179/steffi_me/smudge21weeks.jpg


----------



## pimplebum

lovley pic mb just got back from my scan everything is fine and im over the moon with my little blue bump:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## maybethistime

aww great pimple bump another blue bump yay xx come on girls where the pink ones at lol xx


----------



## Sarah+

maybethistime said:


> hey all our scan went perfect, smudge was waving at us im in love lol, she said that we have a healthy little baby yay so happy thats all that matters all that worrying for nothing lol, hope everything else is ok girlys steffi xx

That's wonderful :hugs:


----------



## Sarah+

pimplebum said:


> lovley pic mb just got back from my scan everything is fine and im over the moon with my little blue bump:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Yea! So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## SJK

glad all went well, will be back later to let yous know x


----------



## maybethistime

good luck SJK hope all is well xx sure it will be xx


----------



## geogem

Yay maybe - you stayed on team yellow!! well done for being strong - I hope I can stay strong enough!! 

PB congrats on your blue bump!! 

Well ladies I know you were talking about bum ache and I know how you feel!! mine is terrible, feel like I've been sat on it for a week!! 

Wishing - you are not the only one that has to wait for a scan - mine isnt until the 10th!! i'll be nearly 22 weeks!!

Well sorry for tmi but is ne1 elses nipples leaking yet?? mine are - only a tiny bit but its deffo there!! I was kinda pleased to see it actually , means things are going the way they should!! 

well bump is definately pronounced now and kicking well, can actually be felt from the outside but everytime hubby puts his hands there it stops!! then he thinks i'm winding him up!!

Getting my new bedroom furniture this weekend - hooray!!

Sister has asked if she can but us a cot for a present and we went yesterday to baby's r us to have a look!! nearly half way now - cant wait!!

ttfn


----------



## maybethistime

Gem- hubby said we can get a 4 d scan if im at brecking point hahah our baby is kicking but me hubby things im doing the same to him i feel so bad lol xx


----------



## pimplebum

good luck sjk


----------



## geogem

good luck sjk


----------



## geogem

maybe - dont do it!! stay on team yellow please, I need someone to be strong with me!! it will be worth it in the end!!


----------



## Twiglet

Glad the scan went well MB and well done for being strong and staying on team yellow! I know I couldn't have lol. 

Congrats on the little blue bump PB. 

Good luck for the scan SJK :) 

Hmm, shocker but I'm actually doing work today!! Am doing some reading for my dissertation oh the joy lol. 

Hope everyone is fine :)


----------



## honey08

PB congrats team blue !!! :dance:

MB ive no idea how ur so strong not to find out !! 

SJK .......... how scan go hun ?!?! xx
gem ......... ur so organised ! mind u weve got a few things,sleepsuits/vests/bottles/sterliser but were not getting pram till very late on :) cant wait :dance:


----------



## shelleylu

:hug:


maybethistime said:


> Shelly LMAO I will do some 2mo Im due a breck haha Ive been doing really well hahah have I balls lol.
> be mean to deprive me and my hubby for 9 months i have needs 2 lol
> 
> Then he said bout not giving the baby the MMR jab and im comlpetly stuck i have no idea if i will or not me baby bros didnt have it and there fine. Spoke to me DH and he said its up to me but i have no idea? so those of u who have had babys already did u give ur baby the jab? xx

Hope you've done some work today woman?? Oh no - I see you're online again so that means no! lmao...

I did give my son the MMR. TBH, it was before all the hoohaa about it, but even still I would have done. I think the risk of children catching measles mumps or rubella far outweighs the risk of anything more sinister. My son was fine, and I will be giving my new LO the same immunisation (here we go on the new can of worms now opened!!!)


----------



## shelleylu

maybethistime said:


> ps shelly loving the pram i have no idea what i need to get smudge we are leaving our baby shopping till april when we get out grant from uni hahah instead of taking it from the wages. sounds really silly but what r the essentials i need i aint got a clue dont really wanna ask me mum cos i dont want her taking over just want a little advise xx cheers july mommies luvs yas

I'll pm you hun. Dont worry, its not as bad as you think (yeah right!!lol)


----------



## shelleylu

Hi everyone.

Congrats everything went well today girls.

Your scan pick is great Maybe!!! SJK - hope everything is ok??

Well I went to work today - first time in months!! I actually quite liked it. Although its for the local council, and we all know how some of these women can be (bit up themselves) well, it is very much like that in my office. I just kept myself to myself. I did pass the time with a Caramel easter egg though!! lol

Nice to see you on Gem - I keep missing you in here! Glad all is going well xxxx

Godiva - This is my second hun. DOnt know Ive no bump yet. I'll post a pic later and show you - its not fair!!! 

Right, I have dinner to do and washing and all sorts. I dont have the pleasures of ALL day BnB like some firls (not mentioning any names Maybe and Twiglet!!)

TTFN everyone xxxxxx

PS, THIS IS THE ONLY JULY THREAD PLACE TO BE !!!!!!!!


----------



## wishingonastar

geogem said:


> Wishing - you are not the only one that has to wait for a scan - mine isnt until the 10th!! i'll be nearly 22 weeks!!

aww thanks hun that's made me feel better...i'll be just over 22 weeks and it feels like a lifetime away!


----------



## Twiglet

Haha, I shouldn't have the pleasure at all of being on all day but I just cant help it :blush:


----------



## maybethistime

Thanks shelly, 

I want to give our baby it but it just gets u when me when me dad said stuff about it if u no wat i mean, god i no shelly i didnt do any work how bad am i hahah, I was so tired ive done nothing but sleep all day. and me poor DH i kicked him out so i could get some done, I fell asleep waiting for SJK results haha, hope everything went ok but saying that her scan was not until half 2. 

staying strong girls lol, me oh has something to do with that lol, we really dont mind we went back and i just wanted to no if he/she was healthy and thats all that matters to us haha, xx
well done twiglet for getting some work down, i get all me books from athens god its a pain in the arse cant stand journals lol x


----------



## whitelilly

ola ladies, how are we all? 

sjk- how did scan go hon???

i got triple test results today... low risk yippeeeeeee!! 

baby kicking lots now, I can't believe how active he/she is as I am only 18 weeks!! xx


----------



## maybethistime

yay for low risk whitelilly, 

I know im waiting for SJK as well sure she is fine tho

Smudge has just started again after sending me to sleep earler bless god still cant get over how gourgours our baby is lol xx


----------



## SJK

sorry girls, dh took me to pizza express and his parents, so we are only home. Scan was amazing :cloud9:, all seems ok, and the girls doing the scan were happy enough, :baby: is head down, so photos arent the best, but got a good one of beany sucking thumb, will post pics tomorrow. The wee man had me up from 6am and am wrecked, so jst going to bed x


----------



## godivalocks

Hello, gals :). 

Nice scan pic, Maybe.

Shelley--you must have some strong stomach muscles if this is your second and you're not showing much. But at least you got a caramel easter egg thing. Mmmmm, that sounds so good.

How is everyone else?

Got back from my monthly appt. I gained 5 pounds in the last 6 weeks. I just knew I gained weight. The kicker is, because I was overweight to begin with, I'm supposedly only supposed to gain 15 lbs, and I have gained 11-12 pounds overall (I hadn't known where my starting weight was until today). 

The average weight gain for women in our family was 60-70 lbs, even when they were told to diet. But they also carried a lot of fluid.

That means, in the next 4 months, I'm only supposed to gain 3-4 lbs, which is obviously not going to be the case. 

Also, I was just informed that our family has a history of big babies. My mother was the smallest of all her 8 siblings at 7 1/2 pounds. My cousins have had the average of 10lb babies. I was a 10 or so oounder. My brothers were a little less. My aunt had a 2 month premature son that was 7 1/2 lbs.

This makes me very, very afraid. I don't want to have a big baby. :hissy: I'm scared.

Other than that, the Dr. was laughing and exclaimed how I had an active baby. She kept on trying to listen to his heart beat and was chasing him all over my stomach.


----------



## maybethistime

aww SJK I just kicked me DH of the pc so I could check the update hahah, glad everything went great, I was moaning to me DH to hurry up so I could find out what was going lol, 

Godiva- im dreading getting on the scales I was a little over weight before me self, the batts have gone at home i dont wanna get more lol, me dh was 10:6 so im hoping for less lol, me 7 sisters where all under 7 pound bar one not 2 sure bout me brothers tho lol I shifted 1 and half stone for me wedding in 6 weeks one time so Im sure i can do it again when this one is born lol xx


----------



## trish1200

Congrats on all the scans :happydance: and on your low risk triple test Whitelily, I also had my low risk results last week, it felt great. Still have 2 weeks to wait for the scan...can't wait.


----------



## shelleylu

Great news on the scan SJK. Logged on just to check!!

Hope you enjoyed your Pizza Express - its my favourite!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh I hate Athens too! You can never find what you actually want and if you do its not actually available as a full text boo!

Went to my moms where the elderly lady next door bought around 2 cardigans that she'd done and a little bonnett! Left it at my moms but will take pictures next time I'm around so I can show them off :D

Congrats on the low risk Whitelily and trish :) 

I'm off to bed now, am tired and I know I've got tonnes of yummy uni work to do tomorrow...but I'll of course be nice and active on here even though I shouldn;t be :blush: :rofl:


----------



## kookie

im not sure if i already put my due dat down but cant find it im due 28th july and need a buddy please?


----------



## pimplebum

glad everything went well sjk


----------



## whitelilly

yay for the good scan news sjk :) 

hubby and i are away on hols for a couple of days rest and relaxation so won't be in here til i get back... xx


----------



## maybethistime

Hi kookie, if u have a look at the 1st page of this thred it gives u all the dates of july mummies, am sure u will find some close 2 ur due date but we are all in this 2gether on this thred so any probs ask and ull get loads of answers lol, 

enjoy ur breck afwat whitelilly, 

Im a mummy on a mission today ladys smudge wore me out last night I was so tired so I have me litre of water at the ready and me oranges to get me word count up as ive missed th last 3 days naughty me lol, 

twiglet well done with the work u got done last night 2day is another day, ill be on 2 check the updates so done update 2 much hahah, only messing. 

Smudge is a wake lol least have me baby keeping me awake with thier kicks lol xx


----------



## geogem

Hi there ladies, 

SJK glad everything went okay and you stayed strong an team yellow!!

Godiva - dont fret about having a large baby!! they are easier to deliver!! My son was 9 and a half pounds and I was only in labour about an hour and a half!! dont fret, there is honestly no need - I know people who's first has been 10lb and then they've had a 7 pounder and they would much prefer the bigger one every time!! bigger babies can help push themselves out!!

Well - I am doing okay at the mo!! Iam struggling a bit with headaches again tho!! 

Shelley - wens ure scan? Mine not for another 2 weeks but I got a mw app on friday - so i'm hoping for her to get her doppler out.

ttfn


----------



## Elliebank

Hi girlies,

Glad all the scans went well yesterday. 

Geogem I love yr new avatar pic - you look lovely!! You look very like my cousin on it actually (that's a compliment!!)

My OH is in hospital at the mo - he's had an operation on his finger as he sliced it open on a broken bottle at weekend :roll:

Anyone got scans today? :hug:


----------



## maybethistime

how did ur oh manage that elliebank men they should come with a health warning


----------



## Elliebank

maybethistime said:


> how did ur oh manage that elliebank men they should come with a health warning

He decided it'd be a good idea to 'tap' his bottle on his friend's to make it froth up - but his friend's bottle broke & sliced through OH's finger!! :dohh:


----------



## maybethistime

oh lord, what they like :DOH: 

Right I am logging off girls i need to do my work ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Twiglet

Hey Ladies :)

Well today I plan to get a big chunk of my reading done for my dissertation and long essay...that means leaving the computer that has the internet and going to the one that doesn't!! Shock horror eh? ;) 

Good luck on the word target MB! Will update you all later.

Hope everyone is fine and dandy :) x


----------



## geogem

thanks elliebank - my friend took this one at my wedding in august and she lives away so I have only just seen them - she has soime fab ones!! who needed a photographer with her there!! Although she did leave halfway though the wedding as she surprised us with a fantastic black and white canvas of ourselves at the wedding which she had got done in 1 hour!! it was great!! bless her.


----------



## maybethistime

oh Im addictied to this room I cant believe it, oh yeh gem u got married same time I did and now we are having a baby hahah madness aint it weird 

I got some work done whoo Im on a role so I deserved a breack whoo lol smudge is having a bit of a quite one 2day bless moves around but think trying not to disturb mummy come on baby i dont mind lol xx


----------



## geogem

maybe - i know, still feels wierd being a married lady!! feel like a respectable woman now!!


----------



## maybethistime

Haha I no makes me feel so old at times haha, lot of me facebook pals said they never would of thought id settle lol i was a bit of a wild one haha


----------



## geogem

yeah I know the feeling - everyone says that about me!! 

think they all expected me to be living in a council house on benefits, just coz I had my first child young too!! people always seem to be surprised when they find out I did summat with my life!! Why do people have to sterotype others, I felt I had to prove myself as a parent and a person!! thing is now - I dont care what people think of me!! I couldnt care less!!


----------



## maybethistime

haha, I no wat u mean, Its great when u do see some of them on FB tho and u realise u did something with ur life and there still doing the same thing they used 2 do when they were in school haha, they request to be ur friend and I like to add them just rub it in a bit haha serve them right for snopping I saw haha xx


----------



## geogem

yeah ure right - i love that!! its like a big up yours to all that still have no life!! ha ha


----------



## itsmelou1984

ooooooo team pink for me :D :D


----------



## itsmelou1984

:rofl: i cant even remember posting in here....only just now (obv) hows all you lovely ladies??? im ok....just put my socks and knicks on today and found im struggling already....ready to lassooo now :D:D :happydance: :rofl: :hug:


----------



## honey08

:wohoo::wohoo: 2GIRLS !!! 

ive my scan 2moro :dance:


----------



## geogem

hey ladies - yay for your scan tomorrow honey!!

I know this may sound strange but has anyone heard anything from siloloquise - i know she was going through a rough time at the start of her pregnancy with her illness and things but was wondering how she is doing?

any clues?


----------



## SJK

morning girls, meet baby k :cloud9:


hope you are all well, meant to say , baby was measuring 21 +4 on monday and not 21 as I thought so that brings me forward to 2nd July :cloud9:, although Im going to leave my dates until I get my notes back to see if they have changed them x
 



Attached Files:







baby k 20 week scan 002.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 9









baby k 20 week scan 003.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 8









baby k 20 week scan 001.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## maybethistime

Yah for 2 girls there coming now lol, 

SJK ur scan pics are lovely aww we are not due on the same day any more tho least u still squeeze into july mummys lol, 

Honey good luck with ur scan 2mo I think someone else has theres 2mo as well cant remember baby brain yay lol

Good luck with ur work twiglet Im planning 2 do mine now so I am logging off as off 10 mins haha 
see ya all soon xx


----------



## nikkip75

i know how u feel lou, with this stupid spd i have to bend my leg up and hook my knickers over my foot to get them on sometimes!:rofl:

im 20 weeks today :happydance::happydance::happydance:

and i go for my scan tomorrow so hopefully will find out what team we are on!!! yay!

but i just had a little fall outside my house, i stepped down of my front step and twisted my ankle and fell onto my knee, its really hurt and made me go a bit shaky, a nice cup of tea and some biccies sorted that out tho. im so clumsy!:dohh:


----------



## maybethistime

yay for 2 weeks and goood luck for ur scan 2mo nikki, hoope ur anckle is ok xx


----------



## Sarah+

Big scan tomorrow for a few of us! Me too! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

No, haven't heard from Siloloquise, and was wondering about the other Niki too?

I love your scan pic SJK :happydance: Is that some thumb sucking I see in the first pic?

I know I've been pregnant for nearly 20 weeks, but now that I actually _look _pregnant, it's so different... people asking about the bub and all. I seriously need to go buy some more clothes...


----------



## Twiglet

Aww congrats on team Pink Lou :) and lovely scan photos SJK :) 

Good luck for scans tomorrow everyone that has them :) 

Mergh gonna have a browse on here and then do either more work :( good luck with yours today MB! I'm sure we can do it lol. 

Hope everyone else is doing fine :) xxx


----------



## SJK

Sarah+ said:


> Big scan tomorrow for a few of us! Me too! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> No, haven't heard from Siloloquise, and was wondering about the other Niki too?
> 
> I love your scan pic SJK :happydance: Is that some thumb sucking I see in the first pic?
> 
> I know I've been pregnant for nearly 20 weeks, but now that I actually _look _pregnant, it's so different... people asking about the bub and all. I seriously need to go buy some more clothes...

yes beany is sucking thumb :cloud9:, have fun tomorrow xx


----------



## SJK

Have fun tomorrow girls at all the scans :happydance::happydance::cloud9::baby: xxx


----------



## SJK

maybethistime said:


> Yah for 2 girls there coming now lol,
> 
> SJK ur scan pics are lovely aww we are not due on the same day any more tho least u still squeeze into july mummys lol,
> 
> Honey good luck with ur scan 2mo I think someone else has theres 2mo as well cant remember baby brain yay lol
> 
> Good luck with ur work twiglet Im planning 2 do mine now so I am logging off as off 10 mins haha
> see ya all soon xx

I just hope I dont get a june birthday, wanted the extra year at school for this little one too, although I think its different in england ?? xx


----------



## maybethistime

SJK how does that work i think me sister just missed out so that mean school ages has gone up 18 rather than 16

Yay got me word count for today goes 2 show I can do it when I want god so board tho this place is to addictive for me U reckon I could gets some pills or cream for it lol xx


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies, 

Good luck on all those scans over the next few days - hope everyones go well!! 

Well I am quite jealous that everyone seems to be getting scans when I have to wait nearly 2 weeks until mine!! 

I am getting all excited now - think its finally starting to feel real that I am having another child!! think its coz I talked to my mum today and she is really excited!! want to take my kids out and get them to buy a pressie for their baby brother and sister!! bless her!!

I'm finding it really strange too that my dad keeps asking me how I am and seems to be interested in the pregnancy and everything. - It is a long story but my dad never spoke to me whilst I was pregnant with my ds!! He wasnt nasty or anything, just didnt know what to say to me!! I was 17 and daddy thought I was sweet and innocent and didnt know what to do about what his daughter was going through - so his way of dealing with it was silence!! although as soon as ds came you couldnt seperate them!! 

This time tho he is really excited and interested in everything and keeps telling me how proud he is of me!! bless him!! think he's trying to make up for last time - tho he really doesnt need to coz I dont blame him!! 

anyway think I have bored you all too much - spk later


----------



## pimplebum

lovley pics sjk....... hope the rest of you july ladies are having a lovley day


----------



## SJK

maybethistime said:


> SJK how does that work i think me sister just missed out so that mean school ages has gone up 18 rather than 16
> 
> Yay got me word count for today goes 2 show I can do it when I want god so board tho this place is to addictive for me U reckon I could gets some pills or cream for it lol xx

If your born before 30 june, you start school at 4, or if your born 1st july or after, you dont start until your 5, its really confusing, my wee man will be 5 this july and he will be starting year 1 in september, whereas the little girl next door will be 5 on 28th june and she will be starting year 2, as she started year 1 at 4 last september, even though there is only 2 weeks between them, I think he will benefit with the extra year x


----------



## maybethistime

Gem-its like u where saying yesterday aint it I no the feeling my sister got pregs at 22 and been with her partner 2 years living 2gether and me mum went mad im 23 and just cos i got married she was estatic. Which must get to both of my sisters, I think having a baby should be a happy exciting exeriance regardless of there age 

SJK-oh dear that is really confussing lol, well I want ours in July as well the longer smudge stays in there the better as Im wanting to get me unit work out the way before smudge pops out lol xx


----------



## Twiglet

Where I live if the child its done from August 31st, so my brother was the youngest in his class all the way through his lower, middle and upper schooling. Whereas my sister who was born on Sept 11th was one of the eldest...I find the UK schooling system and the amount of differences that you can have really confusing...yey to the UK lol.


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Sorry about my shocking lack of BnB attendence - This work thing has thrown me some what - plus Ive been suffering with the worst migraine or 3 days now. I swear I could cry from it.

Just wanted to say a quick hello to you all anyway. 

Maybe - I hope you are doing some work and not disrupting twiglet!!

SJK - gorgeous scan pics!!!!! They are brilliant quality - I am so excited about my scan!! I know how you feel Gem, mine isnt till Monday. I feel like Ive been waiting forever for it!!

Niki and honey - good luck tomorrow girls. I'll look forward to your pics.

Right - head is so bad Ive gotta go :(

Hope to be back tomorrow xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shelleylu

ps, 20 weeks tomorrow for me!!!!! I cant believe it??!!


----------



## maybethistime

hahah I am not disturbing any one lol, I think twiglet has been getting loads of work done my self lo, 

Yay for 20 weeks as well 

Good luck to those who have scans 2mo Im go dedicate a full day 2 uni work 2mo and if it means disconnecting the internet I think i will haha (yeah right) xx see ya all soon night night


----------



## Elliebank

Hi ladies.

I've had scan today - everything was fine with cervix (now measuring at 48mm, was 37 last time so gone bigger) and the baby. I've got a pic which I'll post later.

I didn't find out the sex as my OH is still in hospital - will find out at my 20wk scan 2wks today.

Good luck to all the others having scans today :hugs:


----------



## SJK

Elliebank said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I've had scan today - everything was fine with cervix (now measuring at 48mm, was 37 last time so gone bigger) and the baby. I've got a pic which I'll post later.
> 
> I didn't find out the sex as my OH is still in hospital - will find out at my 20wk scan 2wks today.
> 
> Good luck to all the others having scans today :hugs:

glad all was ok, not long to go before ur next one :happydance:


----------



## maybethistime

yay ellie bank glad thigs are going ok with ur cervix, 

Im feeling great today lol Ive been up since 10 doing my work and Im slowly but surly getting there whoo xx


----------



## Elliebank

Here is my 18wk scan pic - I love how you can see the baby's face

https://img222.imageshack.us/img222/4194/scan0001.jpg
https://img222.imageshack.us/img222/scan0001.jpg/1/w1166.png


----------



## maybethistime

Aww gougous scan pic hun all looks good and u get to see bubs again v soon how exciting


----------



## Twiglet

I've done a fair bit of work over the last two days...need to just persuade myself to surface from bed earlier...I'm not sleeping at night too well, I'll wake up at 2, 3 and 4 and then stay awake till 7...not fun!

Aww congrats on the scan EB :) and lovely pictures! I have one where Caitlyn has turned right around and is staring us in the face...love it. 

Hope everyone is good today :) xxx


----------



## honey08

hiya ladies :) been to scan and were 

TEAM BLUE !!!! 
i knew it !! so plesd uknow, will pot pic its not the best,still trying to get my other pic on !! lol 
everything was perfect :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20wk.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 7


----------



## maybethistime

happy for u honey who else has there scan 2day in this little group??


----------



## pimplebum

congrats honey on team blue lovely pic ....hope everyone is having a good day today


----------



## whitelilly

Hey! Congrats to y'all on the scan pics and team pickings!!!

I know that hubby and I had agreed to stay on team yellow but I think curiosity is getting the better of us and I just applied to have a private gender scan done! BUT I only booked it for reassurance more than anything but I just know that when we get there we will want to know!! Hee hee. 

We are also just back from a couple of days away up north of Scotland. My GOd, the roads were so bumpy and windy that I actually didn't enjoy it and I am usually a thrill seeker. I kept worrying about the baby being jiggled up and down! 

On another note, I started getting these wee sore itchy spots on my belly so I googled it and it sounds like something called PUPPS????????? And apparently 70% of people with this go on to have boys! I wonder if I am having a boy!???????

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls!

Congrats on your scans girls. The pics are great!! 

Honey - team blue - woo hoo!!!!!!! Im so chuffed everything has gone ok. 

My scan on Monday - I am sooo nervous/excited!!!

Another long day in the office, and spending most of the night packing (we're moving back to my mums in a week or two) I am shattered!!!!

Happy 20 weeks today for me too! yay!! Over the hill tomorrow - thank god!!

Hope everyone is doing well. Im off to have belated pancakes!!

TTFN xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkip75

well ladies went for my 20 week scan and im on team :pink:!AGAIN, This will be our third little princess, OH is still getting used to the idea he will be living in a house full of women!

but as for the scan well it didnt go too well :cry:

when you have a scan they look for markers in your baby that will detect any problems, well they found 2 in ours. my poor little girl has 2 cysts on her brain, one on both sides and she has what they call a golf ball on her heart:cry:

if you have 1 marker they dont even tell you but anything more than 1 and then they start looking closer at things. there is a risk our little baby girl has a chromosomes disorder, the main ones are downs or edwards.

ive cried so much my head hurts:cry:

we now have to go back on monday to have another scan with the consultant and she will tell us in more detail whats going on. i may be offered an amnio on monday or at a later day but were not sure thats what we want, we just think the risk is to high and even if it comes back saying there is something wrong then we will still be keeping our baby.

since coming back from the hospital and doing a bit of reading on it all we are feeling a lot more optimistic, these markers can just disappear within weeks!!

but we are still really worried about our little baby, im so sorry for her and when im looking at her scan picture i just think you poor little thing:cry:

i just feel really sad right now:cry:


----------



## Twiglet

Aww nikki I am so sorry you have this worry, I hope everything sorts itself out. Am sending you lots of love and will be thinking of you! Will be thinking optimistic thoughts for you!

Congrats on team pink though and your poor OH having a houseful of women hehe.


----------



## Elliebank

I'm so sorry Nikki, fingers crossed they disappear & everything works out. If there is something wrong though there's so much that can be done & I know you'll love your little one to pieces no matter what.

:hugs: to you & your OH, try not to worry xxxxx


----------



## pimplebum

thinking of you and oh nikkip ...hoping everthing works out for you


----------



## Sarah+

Hi Ladies,

Nikkip75 - :hugs: Congratulations on team pink but sorry you had the other news. As you said, so often these things just sort themselves out and aren't a problem in the end, just a scare. Will be thinking of you.

Glad your check-up went well Ellie. Sounds really good. :happydance:

Congrats on team blue Honey! That's fantastic :hugs:

I had my scan too. Our little guy was fine. It was weird to see and feel the kicks at the same time! Our dr did a detailed scan but didn't zoom out to give us a full baby view, so the pics aren't very good. He weights 418grams and the averaged size (from head, leg and other measurements) was 21w1d (10 days ahead!). 

I had the worst night's sleep last night. The bub is starting to kick/move really hard and it was keeping me awake. Kind of reassuring though too.

Have a good Friday everyone :)

P.S. I think we're moving! I saw 9 apartments yesterday and loved three of them. Rentals have gotten so much cheaper that we decided to look around for something bigger. DH is seeing them with me tomorrow. Kinda exciting.


----------



## SJK

nikkip75 said:


> well ladies went for my 20 week scan and im on team :pink:!AGAIN, This will be our third little princess, OH is still getting used to the idea he will be living in a house full of women!
> 
> but as for the scan well it didnt go too well :cry:
> 
> when you have a scan they look for markers in your baby that will detect any problems, well they found 2 in ours. my poor little girl has 2 cysts on her brain, one on both sides and she has what they call a golf ball on her heart:cry:
> 
> if you have 1 marker they dont even tell you but anything more than 1 and then they start looking closer at things. there is a risk our little baby girl has a chromosomes disorder, the main ones are downs or edwards.
> 
> ive cried so much my head hurts:cry:
> 
> we now have to go back on monday to have another scan with the consultant and she will tell us in more detail whats going on. i may be offered an amnio on monday or at a later day but were not sure thats what we want, we just think the risk is to high and even if it comes back saying there is something wrong then we will still be keeping our baby.
> 
> since coming back from the hospital and doing a bit of reading on it all we are feeling a lot more optimistic, these markers can just disappear within weeks!!
> 
> but we are still really worried about our little baby, im so sorry for her and when im looking at her scan picture i just think you poor little thing:cry:
> 
> i just feel really sad right now:cry:

:hugs:, Awk darling, Im thinking of you and hope everything works out for you, me and dh were talking and also decided if we got any news at the scan, it wouldnt matter, its still your child, stay strong :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## SJK

morning girls, Iam in work, roll on 12pm :happydance: to get finished, going out tonight with the family for chinese, looking forward to it, for mums birthday :happydance:

great pics EB and Honey :cloud9:, and congrat honey on team blue xxx


----------



## whitelilly

nikkip- I hope that the markers do disappear for you hon xx


----------



## honey08

nikkip75 
hope everything turns out to be just fine :hugs: house full of woman, im guna be in house full of men :? lol love it tho :dance: thinking of u and LO hun xxx

im still mega excitied uknow, can finally buy BLUE things, we bought a gorg teddy yday there animals,were guna get one every wk:dance: so cute ! 

sarah ....... :dance: great scan went good hun, sry ur aving probs with sleeping,i defo dont get kicks as hard as that ..... yet !! av u got one of those preggo pilliows ?


----------



## honey08

whitelilly 
whens ur private scan ?!?!? theres so many on team blue !!! wonder if u are !


----------



## wishingonastar

aww nikkip big hug - i so have my fingers crossed that the markers disappear or that its not too serious a problem if they dont, i know you're upset but it sounds like you're being strong and pro-active too

congrats honey on team blue

i so can't wait for my scan on tue! it can't come quick enough...though i'm still convinced i'm having a phantom pregnancy! lol! i still haven't really felt any definate movements though i think that's cos of the stupid placenta position


----------



## maybethistime

nikkip75

I hope u are feeling better today hun, cant imagine how u are feeling and hope the consultunt gives u some encoraging news on Monday, 

Me and my Dh discussed before we started trying that we would do the same as you are doing and the amimo carries alot of risks so I can understand where u are coming from its still ur baby girl no matter what happens really hope she gets stronger xx and the markers do disappear. sending some:hugs: your way hun xx


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 
Nikki - sorry to hear about your scan hopefully they will disappear and you will have a healthy baby, and if they dont she'll still be a happy, loved baby.

Honey - yay for team blue!! 

glad everyone elses scans went well - I cant wait for mine only 11 days to go!!

I went for midwife appointment this morning, all seems fine and lo's heart rate was 157bpm!! does this mean girl going by the old wives tale?

hubby kinda melted again when he heard hb - said his heart skipped a beat and he deffo thinks its a girl!! he's starting to join in with my excitement now i think!! 

Well girls I am 20 weeks today!! yay!!!! i'm on the downward slope now!! hoorah!!


----------



## maybethistime

Yay geogem, 

As for the old wife tale over 140 girl under boy that fit with u guys with boys and girls???

glad ur hubby starting to get excited, cant believe mine has started 2 nest all ready I wanna find out the sex of our baby lol he wants 2 decorate bless him, he wants 2 go for pink and cream with some type of feature on one of the walls for a girl and baby blue and cream for a boy with cloudes, at the min its red and blue for city and united colours lol, 

Got me hoping for a little girl now as we made a packed if its a girl she will support my team boy support his team hahah (think thats only faire lol) so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## geogem

noooo maybe, stay on team yellow!!! I know it is hard and very tempting but please dont find out!! it will be worth it in the end!!

I would like it to be a girl and I think I have convinced myself it is a boy just so I arent disappointed in the end really. so wither way I will be happy - but the more that is said the more i'm swaying towards girl now!!


----------



## maybethistime

oh my god I just watched baby borrows and I am am v scard lol, how the heck am I gonna look after a baby, oh my god im scard now lol


----------



## Twiglet

Hey ladies! 

Am ashamed to admit I have done no uni work today YET and have decided to have my lunch in front of the computer...argh haha. Hope everyone is fine this morning :)

After watching Baby borrowers I had a mini panic...but now I figure me and Liam will be fine as it'll be our baby and not some randomers who we have to get to know, as well as know what it wants in just 3 days! 

Scan soon, can't wait! March 10th...8:30am cannot come quick enough yay :D


----------



## godivalocks

wishingonastar said:


> i so can't wait for my scan on tue! it can't come quick enough...though i'm still convinced i'm having a phantom pregnancy! lol! i still haven't really felt any definate movements though i think that's cos of the stupid placenta position

Funny that you should say that about the "phantom pregnancy".

You know, after all the sickness, feeling all the movement, seeing the scans, belly growing, etc, it still seems surreal to me that we will have a kid in a handful of months. Even after all that, I still have to consciously tell myself that we have a kid on the way, and that it's actually in me atm.

Hooray to all the gals at your halfway mark, on on your lovely scans.

Nikkp, hope everything turns out all right for you.


----------



## nikkip75

thanks for all your thoughts girls xxx

im feeling a lot more positive today, my mw has rang an told my triple test results come back as low risk, 1 in 13000! so im sure something would have been picked up then.mw says the markers arent common but scans are so detailed nowadays that they pick things up the would never have even seen a few years ago.think these hospitals just like to worry us:hissy:

the more we read about all this on the net the more optomistic we are getting, still worried but calmed down now, still couldnt sleep last night tho and little miss was kickin me all night, im sure shes sayin oi mum im ok stop worrying lol

im still gettin excited now tho an want to go out an buy some pink things! 

hope eveyone is ok and all enjoy your weekend :hugs:


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello everyone. I've been away and then had a tough week, but thought I'd update you.
Had a lovely week with my Mum at half term, but then a really busy few days travelling to MIL's and I got completely exhausted and had some spotting Sunday, so was really scared, but all is OK.
Had our scan on Tuesday and baby looks OK. He's a little boy. If I'm honest, I would have preferred a girl, as DH is adamant we're only having the one, but I'm sure my little boy will be just lovely, and I'm counting on him to persuade DH to want to add to our little family in the future.
Nicky: hope everything is going to be OK. Thinking of you.


----------



## maybethistime

Hi Nicky p thats good news hope there is more 2 come, 

Hey Niki I hope u can work ur magic on ur hubby and he lets u try for ur little girl as well nice 2 no u have a healthy little boy tho, I want to kno (GEM lol) 

Twiglet I got up this morning with a bagging head ache and I have not looked at my work at all me fella is working 2night as well so I might have 2 get cracking or he wll be having words with his little wifey haha


----------



## Twiglet

Hehe, I've read three chapters of my book and have now decided I'll meet my OH from work and we'll go to Mothercare to hunt out some bargains and have a general look around...ohh I'm so bad!

Hope the headache goes for you though, I had one yesterday and it lasted all day! Ended up having a shower with my mint shower gel stuff around 9pmish and it went!! If only I'd tried that sooner lol. 

Congrats on the healthy lil boy Niki, hope he works the magic on your OH and persuades him to try for another hehe :) my OH has his heart set on two children...preferable one of each sex but if its another girl he wants to stop there...I said I'd let him know how I feel in future as I dont wanna say just yet the amount of children I want as I come from a huge family and he doesn't...so I think I'll want more :D 

Yay great news Nickyp. Fingers crossed for more to come :) 

Right everyone I am off to find a top that fits and waddle to town yay. My bump popped out last night yay :D


----------



## geogem

MAYBE!! No you dont!! stay strong - it is sooo easy to be tempted but me and SJK need you to keep us strong too!! 

I still have a week and a half to my scan and I am determined not to find out!! although heart keeps trying to persuade me!!

STAY TEAM YELLOW!!!!!


----------



## maybethistime

HAHAHA 

aww lol


----------



## honey08

ive a massive headache again, sick of them :hissy:

nikki, thats wot i think, wotever we were guna be aving i wud love the other next time, but my OH is defo all up for another already !! he begged me not to sell my persona monitor (i did tho!) but will have to wait n see,i wud like 2babies close tho :dance: am SURE ur little boy will melt his heart, then when hes a few mths old hopefully he will want another asap xx so sry ur aving a shit pregnancy nikki :hugs:


----------



## SJK

MB here is a :yellowcard:, me and gem :friends: demand that you stay on team yellow, and [-X on you for being tempted :rofl::rofl: xxx

NJ congrats team blue :cloud9:

Niki - good news about the amnio, hopefully the markers disappear too :hug:

Hope everyone else is ok, Im just heading out for a chinese buffet all you can eat :blush:, good job I have my mat jeans :rofl:

Have a good weekend xxx


----------



## whitelilly

I'm also thinking of leaving team yellow but part of me wants to keep the surprise too.... what to do?? xx


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Another crzy couple of days!!

All busy on here I see. 

Nikki - Try not to worry hun. It must be quite hard not to though. Good news off the mw though, so fingers crossed!!

Hopeeveryone is doing well? I can only just about skip through evryones messages as Ive stared at a pc screen all day/week and I feel like I could cry if I see another one!!!

Had baaaaaaaaaad pains all day on right hand side, just below tum. Think Ive been over doing it, and lo is stretching. Its like a sore pulled muscle. Is it ligament pains??


----------



## shelleylu

WL - Join us on a team!!!!:muaha: haha.....sjk and Gem......I'll convert them.......:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## whitelilly

shelleylu said:


> WL - Join us on a team!!!!:muaha: haha.....sjk and Gem......I'll convert them.......:rofl::rofl::rofl:

haha, oooh I feel a fight a-coming!!!

Yeah I think the pains are ligaments. I get them before a growth spurt. xx


----------



## Elliebank

I'm on team Shelley!!! :rofl::rofl: Find out find out!!!


----------



## Sarah+

FIND OUT! FIND OUT! FIND OUT! :blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink:
It could be a girl.... or a boy..... you know you want to know!!!! It will still be a surprise now or in 4 1/2 months!!!!
:muaha:

Congrats on 20 weeks Gem. Me too today! Can't believe it. :flower:

You're handling everything so well NikkiP. :hugs: I just wish all the tests could be done so quickly for you so you don't have to wait too long. I really think it will all be fine. Those numbers from the midwife sounded really good.

Hi NikiJ :wave: Sorry you had a scare but congrats on your boy. Take it easy. When are you finishing up at school? 

Honey - Hope your headache is better. My DH keeps saying we should get one of those pillows, but my bump isn't that big yet. It's just the movement and pressure on my bladder.... Shouldn't complain. 

I bought some cool maternity jeans from H&M the other day - the kind with the material at the top (the kind I say I'd never buy, lol!) and they are SO comfortable and actually look quite ok, cos I can fold down the material or use it as a tummy warmer! :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

I got a pillow a couple of weeks ago and I am so glad I did. Even though my belly isn't big enough to really need the support, per se, it is somehow such a help. It takes off just enough pressure in just the right places that I can sleep a little better. If I put the end of it between my thighs, it even helps relieve the hip pressure and aching (which I have been getting lots of lately). I say it is never too early to try it.


----------



## wishingonastar

i agree tigerlady! i've been using maternity pillow for about 4-5 weeks now and i love it! i get a good nights sleep now, though baby is guaranteed to wake me at 7am each day so i guess i will never again get another layin!!!


----------



## maybethistime

SJK hahahahahaha 

Whitelilly we should both make our own team the ones that wanted to keep it a suprise but gave up and found out hahah!! oh god im so crap lol

I am soo tired this moring I got up at half 8 I was having horrible dreams bout babys i dont think it was mine tho, I felt someone was chasing me in one, me DH came 2 bed at 3:50 gave me a kiss and I screamed like a right one lol thought I nearly gave poor man a heart attack lol


----------



## SJK

:friends::friends: < sjk, gem, MB and WL

who else wants to be team yellow :rofl::rofl: xxx


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> WL - Join us on a team!!!!:muaha: haha.....sjk and Gem......I'll convert them.......:rofl::rofl::rofl:

shelley :shhh:, there only is a handful of us xxx


----------



## whitelilly

SJK said:


> :friends::friends: < sjk, gem, MB and WL
> 
> who else wants to be team yellow :rofl::rofl: xxx


ooooh i dunno what to do, team yellow still winning and I ain't totally converted!!! maybe i will let hubby decide. eeek! can i wait 20 more weeks to find out??? xx


----------



## SJK

whitelilly said:


> SJK said:
> 
> 
> :friends::friends: < sjk, gem, MB and WL
> 
> who else wants to be team yellow :rofl::rofl: xxx
> 
> 
> ooooh i dunno what to do, team yellow still winning and I ain't totally converted!!! maybe i will let hubby decide. eeek! can i wait 20 more weeks to find out??? xxClick to expand...

team yellow team yellow :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Anyone doing anything nice this weekend?

hubby going away to London tomorrow til Friday :cry::hissy::cry::hissy:


----------



## whitelilly

My hubby is on a stag weekend all weekend but I am glad as I can study... got exam on Friday and done nothing yet(!) Ooops. Looking at cribs on mamas and papas is so much more appealing. I did also go to M&S and bought a yummy dinner, mmmmmmm. Went to my aunts this afternoon and ate apple pie and other yummy cakes too. Hmm, I really should study!! :rofl: xx


----------



## wishingonastar

what are you studying hun? i'm so jealous of your afternoon of cakes!!!


----------



## maybethistime

haha, cakes mmm, well me DH did the shopping the other day and cakes was not on the list how unfaire lol, there is a jam rolly polly in the fridge tho I still have to work our wat 2 cook i had a really big brunch (fatty fry up) how naughty hahaha 

As for studying, me MIL asked if we where going up 2 theres 2mo as united are playing on the tele bless her so thats my motivation for getting loads done 2night and im doing quite well if i say so my self good luck with urs xx


----------



## whitelilly

wishingonastar said:


> what are you studying hun? i'm so jealous of your afternoon of cakes!!!

I am studying at Glasgow Uni... Do you think it would be bad if I ate some choc profiteroles too? I have had my 5 portions of fruit and veg today!!! xx


----------



## shelleylu

LET THEM EAT CAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats what I say anyway:rofl::rofl:

Ive been to my sons bday party today. I had 2 slices - although they were only tiny ones. I adore cake. It is my favourite thing in the world. hmm... I just had a Feast too. Am I bad? I didnt eat my dinner....ooops..

Is anyone fiding their appetite is going away? All week Ive cut down loads and I still have only gained 2lbs so far. Im gonna mention it on Monday. Did I mention I have a scan on Monday??? lol Im so excited its scary!!!

Right girls, off to eat some more naughty things. Funny how Im hungry when its for sweet stuff.....................

ttfn xxx


----------



## maybethistime

Good luck on monday i predict a girl xxx


----------



## shelleylu

Elliebank said:


> I'm on team Shelley!!! :rofl::rofl: Find out find out!!!

And Sarah and Honey and everyone else who has found out or is going to!!!!!!


:finger::wohoo:TEAM SHELLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wohoo::finger:

:rofl::baby::rofl::baby::rofl::baby::rofl::baby::rofl::baby::rofl::baby::rofl:


----------



## whitelilly

whitelilly said:


> wishingonastar said:
> 
> 
> what are you studying hun? i'm so jealous of your afternoon of cakes!!!
> 
> I am studying at Glasgow Uni... Do you think it would be bad if I ate some choc profiteroles too? I have had my 5 portions of fruit and veg today!!! xxClick to expand...

I just realised you asked what I am studying! I am doing a doctorate in clinical psychology. Third and final degree. I am exhausted!!!
Oh and I ate the prifiteroles! :rofl: as if I needed any encouragement!!!


----------



## Elliebank

Wow I'm glad I'm not the only one loving cakes - I'm not normally a cake person, I mean I like cake but I never normally buy it.....but this week I bought bakewell tarts & a big lemon cake that I keep dipping into.... and I bought my OH some choccie biscuits for the hospital but he didn't want them so I brought them home & have demolished half of the jaffa cakes tonight!! :munch:


----------



## wishingonastar

well technically as profiteroles have dairy in them it could be considered essential to pregnancy because baby needs calcium so you should be guilt free :) :rofl:

ooh speaking of lemon cake...anyone tried the lemon cheesecake slices (think its by mcvitie) - they are lush!


----------



## wishingonastar

just out of interest, are any of you experiencing leg cramps at night? i've had it about three times so far and have to wake OH up to massage it out...i'm not a whingy, crying person but these cramps make me blubber and feel like my muscles gonna tear in half...it sucks!!!


----------



## TigerLady

Yup... those started about a week ago for me. Not every night, but have happened a few times. The first time it happened I didn't realize what was going on fast enough so I tensed up and made it SOOOO much worse. It took me several minutes of misery to massage it out and it hurt for half the next day. Since then, it wakes me and I immediately know what it is, I just lie very still and relax... let all my muscles, but especially my legs go very very still and soft. It is a matter of willing it, but it helps. The cramp usually doesn't get nearly as bad, goes without being massaged and only hurts for a few minutes afterward. It is a mental battle to force myself to lie so still and not move anything, especially my legs (my instinct is to move my legs and reach for the cramp) but going still really helps.

Also, staying hydrated and getting extra potassium will help (bananas are a good source).


----------



## wishingonastar

wow thanks chick i'll defo try the hydration and banana theory! have also heard tonic water is good too
unfortunately i don't know that i can try the laying still and softening my leg cos so far each time i've semi-woken, felt it cramping and 'helpfully' stretched it in my sleep then sat bolt upright cos its gone beyond the point of no return! :rofl:


----------



## godivalocks

Oh, lemon cakes (and cheesecakes) sound so good.

I made banana bread a few days ago and have been having that for breakfast. So good.


----------



## Twiglet

Hey everyone :)

Went to an engagement party last night and did no work at all! Have a tutorial tomorrow eek! haha. She wants me to start writing my dissertation next week :| gulp!

Mmm cakes, I normally dont like cakes at all but lately I have been munching away on chocolate cake, meringues, eclairs etc yum and I hate cheesecake but I had a Nando's lemon cheesecake and loved it! 

Hope everyone is fine today :) after my bacon sandwich lunch I'm going to do my work...although we have an abundance of visitors today so who knows? hehe.


----------



## Elliebank

:hissy: I got leg cramp last night - I sometimes get cramp in my feet but never in my leg. I guess I've got more of it to look forward to going off what you girls say :hissy:


----------



## whitelilly

(Touch wood) I have had no leg cramps. I do however have a bit of a sore tummy today quite high up :(

Baby is awake.... I am being prodded as we speak! I love it! 

AND....... scan is BOOKED!!!! Go on Sat 21st March but I didn't book a gender scan. I just booked a general 2d scan to check baby for any anomalies really as we don't get a free nhs 20 week scan where I live. Sexing is optional though so I have less than 3 weeks to decide. Eeek! :shrug:

xxxxx


----------



## shelleylu

whitelilly said:


> (Touch wood) I have had no leg cramps. I do however have a bit of a sore tummy today quite high up :(
> 
> Baby is awake.... I am being prodded as we speak! I love it!
> 
> AND....... scan is BOOKED!!!! Go on Sat 21st March but I didn't book a gender scan. I just booked a general 2d scan to check baby for any anomalies really as we don't get a free nhs 20 week scan where I live. Sexing is optional though so I have less than 3 weeks to decide. Eeek! :shrug:
> 
> xxxxx

Do it Do it Do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Haha... you so should WL!!!!Muahahaha!!:muaha:

Hope you're tummy is feeling better too xxxx


----------



## wishingonastar

yep elliebank know the feeling...i used to be a toe cramp only girl and now this pregnancy has turned me into a cramped right leg girl! sometimes my skins hurt too - completely randomly and feel like i've done a 3 hour leg workout at gym! seriously i had no idea what pregnancy does to your body!

stay team yellow chick whitelilly!!!


----------



## honey08

whitelilly, stay team yellow !! know i cudnt :rofl: cant belive u dont get 20wk scan where u live :?

awful getting cramps,"touch wood"ive not had any ,but ive ad them in the past and nearly been in tears :cry:
anyone buying,buying and buying ?!?! im 4eva on ebay, out postman even knows im pregnant ! he said to OH other day,this babys spolit already (no hes not) i get parcels nearly everyday :dance:
also we were looking at GRACO travel systems,and a woman at wrk is selling hers !! her baby is only 5mth old and shes 3prams,her OH said she has to get rid of one ! lol she said is immaculate,i really wanted to buy a new pram,but wots point when i cud get this one ! shes bringing pics in soon, although shes guna keep it covered at hers till i feel its ok to have in the flat.........yes flat ,weve just no room, hoping to move soon xxxx
monday again 2moro,bill day for us :? 
awww dylike me new ticker?!?!?!?! I LOVE IT !!!!! a lady on ere did it for me:dance:


----------



## honey08

shelly,wud u put me for blue on front pg pls :) and nikkijones is blue :)


----------



## godivalocks

I broke down and bought some baby stuff. I bought some onsies and few shirts, as well as some baby food that is on sale and will keep until he is at the age he can eat it.

Oh, and I was lying there with my shirt up, rubbing my belly earlier this morning, and lo and behold I actually saw him kick from the outside. Twice, in a row. And then he went quiet. I didn't think I'd see that yet.


----------



## honey08

godivalocks 
get buying hun !!!!!! glad uv started tho :dance:i just love it :dance:

ive not seen my belly move....yet,but then dont think ive really watched yet,cos his kicks arent proper strong yet, OH cant wait till he can feel him kick :yipee:


----------



## whitelilly

godivalocks said:


> Oh, and I was lying there with my shirt up, rubbing my belly earlier this morning, and lo and behold I actually saw him kick from the outside. Twice, in a row. And then he went quiet. I didn't think I'd see that yet.

I've been noticing our bambino moving on the outside since week 18! I have a really active little one. 

On a rubbish note, my morning nausea seems to have re-appeared as I have been feeling sick the past three mornings in a row. I am not happy! Grrrrr, :( xxx


----------



## SJK

shelley, have fun at the scan, what time is it xx


----------



## geogem

My gosh you ladies do talk when I arent here!! 

Right!! No more arguing!! TEAM YELLOW!! and stay there u2!! Me and SJK are being so strong!! dont let little miss devilish shelly turn you to their side!! 

Congrats on scans ladies!! 

I still have to wait until the 10th for mine but o well not long now!! 

yay for cakes - I have just bought a tub of mini muffins from sainsbury's and they are lush!!

good luck for scan shelley, i think girl!! hope all goes well

ttfn


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh I have my scan on the 10th too Gem, only 8 days!! Yay :D

I really want to start feeling Caitlyn on the outside now, I can feel her inside me but never on the outside. We listen to her kicks through our doopler though hehe. 

Went to a dissertation meeting today, she said I'm doing fine! Got my next meeting on the 26th and she wants to see a draft of 3000 words then gahhhh, panic stations now lol. 

How's everyone feeling today? 

Tis lovely weather which always makes me happy :D

Good luck and enjoy your scan Shelley :) x


----------



## Elliebank

Good luck with yr scan Shelley. And please can you change my scan date to 12.3.09 on the front page? Thanks


----------



## maybethistime

hey all, doing ok got alot of crap going on at home that i could do with out but really cant be botherd to argue about it to me other half so just stuck in limbo at the mo which is really getting me down, sorry to bring the happy atmosepher down, he can be so stupid sometimes !!! sorry just need to vent


----------



## whitelilly

MB- hope you are ok hun and things settle down a bit. Just vent if you need to, that's why we are here. 

Shelley- I think pink for you!!! 

My scan date is 21st March too and I think YELLOW!!!! :)

Mmmm, I need more cakes. I had a homemade fruit scone this morning at my friend's house (we had a study group). It was lush. But now I want more. Must resist the temptation. I have a pack of M&S fruit salad so will munch on that! xx


----------



## SJK

geogem said:


> My gosh you ladies do talk when I arent here!!
> 
> Right!! No more arguing!! TEAM YELLOW!! and stay there u2!! Me and SJK are being so strong!! dont let little miss devilish shelly turn you to their side!!
> 
> Congrats on scans ladies!!
> 
> I still have to wait until the 10th for mine but o well not long now!!
> 
> yay for cakes - I have just bought a tub of mini muffins from sainsbury's and they are lush!!
> 
> good luck for scan shelley, i think girl!! hope all goes well
> 
> ttfn

yay :happydance::happydance: go on gem you tell them :happydance::rofl: xxx

MB :hug: hope you get sorted out :hugs: xx

Shelley, I think you are team blue, but I hope your LO :baby: is lying the way mine was and you arent able to see and have to join us on team YELLOW :rofl::rofl: XXX


----------



## Elliebank

SJK said:


> Shelley, I think you are team blue, but I hope your LO :baby: is lying the way mine was and you arent able to see and have to join us on team YELLOW :rofl::rofl: XXX

:rofl: That would be typical when she's leading the way for finding out!!! Shelley I hope yr little one is proud of his/her bits & enjoys flashing them at you!! :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

maybethistime said:


> hey all, doing ok got alot of crap going on at home that i could do with out but really cant be botherd to argue about it to me other half so just stuck in limbo at the mo which is really getting me down, sorry to bring the happy atmosepher down, he can be so stupid sometimes !!! sorry just need to vent

Men are always stupid!! Hope you feel better soon, vent away, that's what we're here for :hugs:


----------



## geogem

Ha Ha that would be quite amusing!! your wicked SJK but I like it!!


----------



## maybethistime

SJK that just made me laugh haha, cheers for putting a smile on my face lol 

have a feeling things are gonna be looking up soon maybe I was having a bad day lol xx

wat time was shellys scan? xx


----------



## geogem

she's had it ladies!! dont wanna let anything slip as it is her news. SHe text me a bit ago - ooooh this is soooo hard not saying anything!!


----------



## maybethistime

hahaha gem gem thats not faire how long she gonna be so did she get to find out lol, Im waiting lol xx


----------



## whitelilly

how long is shelley going to keep us waiting? lol. I still think pink! there are far too many boys here already!!! and i am thinking i have a blue bun in my oven.


----------



## maybethistime

dam when is this woman getting back with her scan results lol,


----------



## Elliebank

Right girls, if we all shout at once she might hear us. Ready?? 1....2.....*3*!

*SHELLLLLLEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## maybethistime

Im with u ellie 

SHELLLLLLEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
__________________


----------



## Elliebank

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## shelleylu

lmao..................

Ok Girls... The long awaited news is..........................



YELLOW!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes thats right. Much to Gem and SJK's amusement Im sure, Lo had his/her legs firmly shut!! I am gutted! :cry:She said it might be pink, but couldnt really say. I waited over 2hours in a horrid room to be told that!!!! I spent over 4 hours in that hospital today!!! Me and OH are looking at private scans, but they arent cheap, and we're a bit broke right now, so we'll have to see. Apart form the colour, everything else was fine. Baby was dancing like a mad one. She said how active it was! 

Im uploading a pic as we speak. So there you have it girls. Team yellow it is (for now!!!!!!!!):baby::baby:


----------



## TigerLady

Oh no! My friend had this same problem -- legs firmly crossed at all scans. She had something like 5-6 scans before they finally determined pink at about 24 weeks. Personally, I have a hunch that girls like to keep their legs crossed -- they are just being good little modest girls! LOL My boy DEFINITELY likes to show off his boy bits every chance he gets. :roll:

I hope you can manage the private scan so you can find out. If not, what a fun suprise it will be on the day s/he is born!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## maybethistime

HAHAHAH shelly sorry I couldnt help laugh my head off, bet she saw u trying to persude other girlys to join a team, sods law that heheh aww hope u can find a reasonal price sexing scan.

Me DH is home we had a nice long chat ended up with a nice long cuddle and me sobbing on his sholder, but everything is back on track i think i overacted a littl (silly hormoans) still love ya silly sod hahaha xxcheers girls (joys of pregnacy) xx


----------



## SJK

Oh Shelley, I am so sorry, I was joking earlier when I said that, just typical :blush:, anyway look on the bright side, less than 20 weeks to go :happydance::rofl: xxx only joking, glad alls ok xxx


----------



## SJK

hope everyone else is ok ??

MB glad you got sorted out xx


----------



## shelleylu

Its not fair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I cant get over it!!!! I swear Im soooo sad. I cant possibly wait, not after building myself up to know. My and OH are really down tonight. I know its silly especially as we're so lucky to have a healthy baby growing properly, but after everything that happened in the begining, it still doesnt feel like its going to happen for us, and finding out the gender might have made it more real? I dont know. Maybe Im just being spoilt??!!! We found a gender scan for £65. Trying to convince oh 4d is the way forward though ;) - although they are waaaaaaaaay expensive :hissy:

Maybe, glad you sorted everything out. Sometimes these silly hormones take over and make life look weird?? At least you're all happy now. If in doubt, eat more cake :rofl:


----------



## maybethistime

Aww shelly, sorry hun, I want a 4d scan as well but as we have so much 2 pay for at the min I dont think we will get one, 

everyone seems 2 be big on cakes but im not I tried me jam rollypoly last night but i didnt like it lol. 

Im a savory girl me self xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Shelley: so sorry to hear that they couldn't tell! How frustrating. Go for a gender scan if you can manage to afford it.
:hug:


----------



## Twiglet

Aww Shelley, poor you! I found a gender scan for £50 so hopefully you can get one too, my first scan she had her legs crossed, my second one she did too and then for my gender one I drank Lucozade before and she was bouncing around with her legs wide open and in the air.

Glad its all sorted MB :D

Just went shopping and managed to get loads of goodies that I wanted whilst stating I'd share  hehe.


----------



## nikkip75

i have never been so relieved!!!

went to the hospital and seen the consultant, she done a detailed scan. she seen the markers but nothing else, no signs of any other abnormalities so she has said that these 2 markers could be nothing but could mean downs syndrome, downs is the absolute worst which really isnt that worrying for us.
also babies can be born with downs and not even have these markers! its all so confusing...

so now instead of having a 1 in 250 chance of downs which is the average we have a 1 in 50 chance. she said we can have an amnio if we want one or can wait and have one at 32 weeks when there is no risk of miscarriage but we wont be bothering with either.

so now we are just going to be waiting until little one is born to find out more. i know we will still be a bit worried but nowhere near as much as if she had edwards syndrome as these poor little things dont live long, may not even reach their first bday.

but the consultant seemed really optomistic as she found nothing else so we are so much more relaxed now and can start enjoying being pregnant again :happydance:

shelly so sorry you couldnt find out what your having, the same happened to us when we were havin daisy and its sooooooooooo frustrating!!!id put your pic on in-gender, they are really good over there! but to be honest after the weekend weve had i wouldnt have been bothered if our little one was born green with purple hair!!!:rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

Ahhh I love that scan picture you have your avatar Nikki! Caitlyn did something similar with her legs wide open but they just make me smiley :D

Congrats on the news again :) x


----------



## nikkip75

yea i love these face on pics aswell twiglet! the sonographer couldnt believe we wanted that picture because she said normally the mums an dads dont like them cos they say their babies look like aliens :rofl: 
we just think this little one looks just like her sister :rofl:

and thanks :hugs:


----------



## honey08

aww shelly, i thought this wud happen to me,but like TL said it seems boys show it all !!! so maybe u are hiding a team pink hun !! 

MB,glad everythings bk on track now hun xx

nikki, so glad scan went good for u, im not sure wot edwards is, as for anything eles hun, i wish u all the best :hugs::hugs:

AFM, im fine, felt a little weird earlier,like really light headed and shaky,i werent hungry out like that,so who knows :? feel better now tho :)


----------



## shelleylu

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Glad things look brighter Niki xxx

Hey girls, check out the siggy ;)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh love the siggy hehe!

Nikki I have my picture like that on facebook as my main picture and my friend hates it! She tries to encourage me to not update my status / comment on her wall as it scares her so much hehe...cant quite explain to her why I love it so much, think it makes her look like my OH more :rofl:

Honey I had that a few days ago and just had to lie on the settee as it bugged me so much, woke up with it again today and found having a warm shower really helped me. Its a horrible feeling but thankfully passes quite quickly when it does come. 

Well I am off to bed as I am soooo tired! Dunno about anyone else but I'm still waiting for my second trimester bloom lol. x


----------



## Sarah+

Nikkip :hugs: That sounds like promising news :)

Oh, Shelley! I know what the build-up is like when you're finding out the gender. I vote for girl too, as during my 19+4 scan, the 'male organ' (as my polite Asia doctor calls it!) was really obvious, to both DH and me, not just the dr, so even with legs in a bad position, if it was a boy..well I'm no dr but I'm going with a girl prediction. I really hope you manage to get a gender scan :hugs:


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies, just been browsing and notices the November thread in 1st Trimester is open!! OMG I got my BFP in November!!

how exciting!! that makes me feel soo much better!!

Like I said yesterday Shelley - Stay on Yellow!! he he:muaha::devil::devil::devil::twisted::evil: you'll like it here its fun not knowing!! 

Bless ya lol!! - Kinda ironic tho!!!

I am sooo excited about my scan now!! only 7 more sleeps!! 

Really hyperactive today sorry!!


----------



## SJK

Hi Girls

wow November thread :happydance:, wont be long :happydance:

Nikki, glad things are looking better for you xx :hug:

Shelley do you forgive me yet ? :blush:

Im heading to Donegal today, hubby is in London on a course so rather than stay on my own, Im taking them away :rofl:, I will be back friday, talk soon xxx


----------



## godivalocks

Well, I finally got sick. After months of being around sick people, I have some sort of cold and feel miserable. I'm actually surprised it didn't happen a lot sooner.


----------



## Elliebank

Shelley I'm so sorry, can't believe that happened. Bloody typical!! I hope mine behaves & flashes at us!! £65.00 isn't bad for a scan, but when you've got a baby on the way it it's an expense you could do without :dohh:

Nikki I'm so glad that you've received better news & can start to enjoy yr pregnancy again :hugs:

Godivalocks - hope you feel better soon. I see yr offline, hope yr tucked up in bed :sleep:


----------



## geogem

oh godiva - poor you!! I know how you feel I had it alot in 1st tri!!

Oh I am soooo bored at work, I got a load of work done last week to try and make my life easier this week and now I have nowt to do but sit on BnB all day!!


----------



## Twiglet

Aww hope you feel better soon Godiva!

I've woke up with a massive headache and stuffed nose which has led me to being in an awful dont want to do anything mood :( 

Good news though scan in 7 days! Yay :D


----------



## babygurl

im due july 12th!! at first it was the 15th, then the `14th , n now the 12th!!! and its a boy.. lol.. this will be my third boy lol.. congrats to u all


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls,

Just a quickie to say thanks again everyone for being so nice. I had nightmares again last night about finding out the gender. I dont know why its affected me like this????

SJK - of course I forgive you!!!!! I'll send you a lovely doughnut over to show how much!!! - what was that? you cant reach it? Oh well, ill have to eat it....lmao....

I will update front page with all your requests tomorrow as Im whacked!

Hiya Babygurl - I'll add you tomorrow too!!

ttfn everyone, hope you're all ok xxxxx


----------



## maybethistime

hey all, 

Godvia hope u are feeling better today, 

Hi babygurl nice 2 have ya join our little clan and congrats on the blue bump. 

Well im totally wiped out today pc has decided to mess about at home so I am at uni today doing my uni work, have to have some work in by friday as well thank god only got the bib left whoo. 

ne ways 

ill talk 2 u all soon steffi xx


----------



## maybethistime

and whoo gone up a box yay only 3 more left xx


----------



## godivalocks

MB, I feel better and worse all at the same time. My head is clearer, but my chest is now full of crap that drained down into my lungs over the night. So, ever since I woke up, I've been hacking and coughing.

I moved up a box, too, but I still consider it 4 boxes, since we're only at the beginning of this "box". I'm such a kill-joy, lol.


----------



## maybethistime

Ahh godiva u are a kill joy lol, I see what u mean with 4 boxes ur so mean hahah I was getting all excited as well.

Sorry ur not feeling ne better as me mum always says push for fluids and it should help flush the gunk out of ur system, been working on me uni work all morning I wanna go home but cant booo never mind fingers crossed it be finished by 2day and i can relax thurs and fri until the next one is due lol xx


----------



## godivalocks

Well, on the bright side, every day that goes by is one more day closer.

I have to start clearing out the rooms, but I can't until I can get some help. Most of the stuff is too big for me to move by myself.

One is supposed to be a guest room (for the company that's planning on being here when the kid is born), and the other will be the baby's room.

And I have to clean the house...AGAIN. That's getting tiresome, lol. It seems like two days after I clean it, it's right back to where it was beforehand.


----------



## maybethistime

Haha i know the feeling, we cleared out our spare room and then me DH decided he wanted it as his games room cheeky sod hahah, but I think its cos I said I wanted to keep baby in our room for a while make it easier for when I am breast feeding. but saying that before these 18 weeks are out the way I will prob change my mind and I will have to make some room but ill be gutted if it means getting rid of my gym stuff lol. 

I was thinking about getting rid of a load of me clothes as well becuase I had some I had before and size 8 before I got comfy in me relationship haha, I hope I can get back down size 12 cos i was most happy when I was that size so no point keeping hold of the smaller things lol.


----------



## godivalocks

The baby's room is currently full of gaming AND exercise equipment. I won't be getting rid of the exercise equipment...I'll be needing that afterward. It will probably get moved to the guest room, if there is any room in there after we put the bed in it.

Guests are just going to have to be cramped (or very fit, lol).


----------



## maybethistime

Sounds like ours hun lol, we dont normally get visitors that much but I know as soon as lo is born we will be gettin all the waves and strays from everywhere sods law that they will have to make do with wat space we have or a hotel will be calling hahah


----------



## Twiglet

Hey girlies :D

Am really happy today, am actually motivated to do my work, shocker! :rofl:
Had a dissertation meeting the other day and she said I'm well on my way and can start writing with confidence now :happydance:
Am 20 weeks tomorrow and can feel Caitlyn kicking a lot today :happydance:
Only 6 days and 5 sleeps till my next scan too :D
And my mom brought my pram a while back and it came today and it has everything with it :happydance:

Hope everyone else is fine today? :)


----------



## honey08

awww twiglet thats great :dance::dance: im feeling fine 2day actually, ive been getting a lot of kicks aswell and i love everyone of them :cloud9:

:hi: babygurl, welcome to july mummys and congrats on ur BLUE BUMP !!!!  x


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies, 

think this might be a day for feeling good coz I actually feel great!!

I am getting excited for my scan and so is hubby!! I have now decided for definate to stay on team yellow and support Shelley!! SO now you need to stay and support me Shelley!!

I am starting to think about the birth again alot lately and I think I'm gonna ask my midwife for a waterbirth - has anyone had one fo these, my friend did and she said it was a life saver!! although I dont know if I will be in labour long enough for them to fill it as last time was sooo quick!!

But I deffo want a drug free labour again - hopefully quick and calm like the last one. But hey you can never tell can ya??


----------



## Connah'sMommy

Hi ladies!
I had my :bfp: on 27th Jan and im due on 20th July!:cloud9:
Find out what LO is on 13th March!


----------



## Twiglet

Hey Charlie and welcome :hi: not long till the 13th March now eh? :D

Yep yesterday was officially the day for feeling good :D

I'm 20 weeks today and am still feeling great :happydance: :wohoo:

Think I finally have my long awaited energy boost. Have felt Caitlyn move a few times today but she's having a lazy day me thinks...dont blame her she was kicking me loads yesterday lol. 

Am going to look at my beautiful travel system today when OH finishes work...cannot wait. All in all a good day again I feel...and back to Uni work I go....maybe :blush:


----------



## Lanyloo

Hi everyone,

I've not been around for a while. Had my scan yesterday which was fab, amazing to see baby again and looking like a proper baby!

I'm getting lots and lots of kicks now which feel so nice. Congrats to everyone on their scan and blue/pink/yellow bumps and good luck to those with scan approaching. We stayed on team yellow although it was tempting to have a look but Hubby said no!


----------



## geogem

Hi Lanyloo - congrats on ure scan and glad everything went well!! 

Yay for Team yellow!!! Stick with me and SJK as we r team yellow too!!

Hi there charlie and bump - hope all is going well, why dont you stay team yellow with us!! he he, trying to recruit people now!! 

I have done quite a silly thing today and has a bottle of lucozade at lunch as I felt a little tired!! OH DEAR - lo has not stop using my bladder as a trampoline ever since!! bless em!!

Only 5 more sleeps until I get to see peanut again!! YAY!!!!


----------



## godivalocks

Well, still not feeling well today. Actually, it's not so much the cold this time, as a bad headache that is making me sick to my stomach.

I took a nap, and my dog happily curled up with me. She's become sooooo cuddly lately.

Welcome back, Lany.

Bet you are excited, Gem. I still have another couple weeks until my next (and probably last) scan. I'm only getting that one because the previous pictures of the heart was blurry.

Then a week after that I have my next OB appt. I'll be 25 weeks by then and closing in on 3rd Tri.

So close and yet so far all at the same time.


----------



## whitelilly

I have an exam tomorrow.... booooooooooooo. :(

Congrats on scan Lanyloo! xx


----------



## maybethistime

morning all looks like iv missed quite a bit stupid home pc, 

Just saying hi 2all I have me assinment due in2 day what a killer and smudge has been kicking none stop since morning bless, Merv still not felt yet so fingers crossed wont be long now, xxx


----------



## geogem

Hi all, 

I have a bit of bad news and some good too!!

Well bad news first, my lounge window was broken last night by some kids!!!! They were throwing stones at each other just being kids and one missed and went straight into my window!!! Charming eh!! 

Well here comes the good news !! 

Hubby felt LO kick!! It was great - everytime he has been trying to feel the little monster stopped so last night he was a bit reluctant to try again!! But peanut was on great form and kicked quite hard twice!!!

I was soo excited!! put the window problem into perspective a little bit eh!!

anyway in a really good mood now!!

ttfn!!


----------



## maybethistime

Sorry bout the window, But im so jealous bout ur oh mine has not felt it yet and I keep teasing saying baby dont like him hahah he tries and tries but what makes him happy is when he talks 2 me stomach baby seems to move towards the noise and kicks, so he is happy with that for now bless xx


----------



## jenwigan

hey every 1 am 22 weeks preg due 8th july cannot wait now.. due to have a lil girl. oh felt lil 1 kick last night for 1st time he was made up :) xx


----------



## geogem

Hi Jenwigan - congrats on ure pink bump!! welcome to our thread - feel free to moan or share your good moments there is always someone here!!


----------



## Twiglet

Hey jen and congrats on your pinkbump :)

Gem sorry about the window but :happydance: to OH feeling kicks.

Got no news to share today, Caitlyn is quiet and not moving around at the moment boo. Am yet again gonna go do my reading for my wonderful assignment. 

Only 4 days and 3 sleeps till my scan now :D


----------



## geogem

YAY!!! only 4 days 3 sleeps til mine too twiglet!!

exciting isnt it? Even though I am staying team yellow I am still excited!!


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah :D I cant wait to see bubba again and to know how she's getting along. OH is really looking forward to it too :D

Well done for being strong and staying on Team Yellow hehe :D


----------



## geogem

Yeah my hubby actually said yesterday he was really excited about seeing LO!! He is not usually one to say mushy things and he quite surprised me at how excited he really is!!


----------



## shelleylu

Hey buddies!

Firstly, let me whole heartedly appologise for my lack of input into July buddies - I simply cannot function when I come home anymore!!!!!!

This week has been so tough at work - I am done looooooooooads. I finished at half 4 today though, so didnt seem so bad.....

Gem - sorry to hear about your window business - that sounds bad. Not what you need really?! 
Well done on your oh feeling lo. Paul keeps getting cross with it now. Im the same as Maybe - My oh cant feel anything either :(
ne day soon t'll happen im sure.

My oh has moved the list of all the changes to the front page! I was just about to do it - but its gone and I simply dont have the heart to find it now!

We shoud be moving next wknd, so everything is everywhere. I hate it. 

God I am moaning a lot!

In other news, I still havent put any weight on. 2lbs maybe?:blush: I had a cake after lunch today and yesterday. I thought what the hell - I might as well if im gonna stay this way!!! No bump still either....

I think I have found a great place to have a 4d scan too. I might book it tonight if I can. I am going to wait untill 26 weeks as you get a better picture then the website said. 
So sorry Gem, no team yellow for me - team shelley all the way!!!:happydance:

I keep meaning to post pics. I have one here of my scan the other day but it wont add because I took it on my 'proper' camera and the file is too big. i will add it off my phone ....

Hi to jenwigan - how are you getting on chick? Congrats on your pnk bump xx

Right, off to do dinner. I hope you're all ok and feeling good:cloud9:


----------



## whitelilly

Hi Ladies, how we all doing? 

I had my exam yesterday and I now think that I might have done it wrong and failed. Won't find out for ages but am so anxious about it today :( :( :(

On a good note, I am officially halfway at 20 weeks! Yippeeeee. 

xxx


----------



## pimplebum

just thought i"d say a quick helllo and hope you are all doin well


----------



## SJK

HI girls, hope all is well :happydance:

welcome to the newbies xx

gem sorry about your window, always something x

hope all is ok , just going for dinner, totally starving xx

ltr x


----------



## honey08

:hi: all, ive never felt so irratated !! :? ive lots i cud be doing now while OH at wrk but i wanted to go to sleep for a hr but cant get to sleep :hissy: so pee'd off , jsut feel like crap :(


----------



## geogem

arrrrghh!!!!!!! 
only 2 more sleeps til we see Peanut again!! I really cant wait !! its soooo exciting!! 

Shelley- dont do it!! stay team Yellow!! 

anyway not a lot to say today

TTFN


----------



## pimplebum

iv just been looking in 3rd tri june moms are going over there now and then i thought oh my god july moms are next how time has gone so quickley in 2nd tri. Hope all you july moms are well today


----------



## TigerLady

:shock: 1/2 way today! I know I am a bit behind everyone else here as I am due at the very end of July. I can't believe it is so far so fast!! All of our bubs are going to be here so soon!!! :dance:


----------



## godivalocks

Well, got to cleaning out what I could from the rooms this morning. Still have a little left, other than the big stuff I can't move by myself.

Just inherited 5 diaper box full of baby clothes. Unfortunately, it's all blue, which irritates me. On the other hand, it was all free, which makes me happy.


----------



## pimplebum

it must be are time for clearing out as thats what ive be doing today..ive just taken a load of pink stuff to charity bins as my 2 girls have grown of and now i get to buy some blue stuff


----------



## SJK

Morning girls :happydance:, hope yous and :baby: are well :cloud9:

cant believe the june mums are in the 3rd tri, how exciting is that :happydance::happydance:

Did you all have a good weekend? We started clearing out our big back room for the wee man to move into, cant believe the amount of baby clothes he had, and the majority of the newborn is white and all like new, so I wont be buying very much :happydance:

Gem, when is the scan tomorrow ?? have fun xx

Any other scans this week ??


----------



## geogem

Ha ha ha - scan tomorrow!! I am soooooooo excited!! Its just a shame my appointment isnt until 3.20pm!!! 

I am still insistent on staying team yellow tho!! but knowing my luck LO will have their legs wide waiting to show me anyway!! 

Yeah we have been clearing out too!! making space so I can go spend lots of money on really tiny cute things!!


----------



## Twiglet

Scan tomorrow too :D at 8:30am...just got my fingers crossed all is well in there :)

Had a nice weekend, me and Liam spent it doing "us" things, am now once again back to being tired lol. Have to crack on with work alas :( so gonna have a browse whilst I eat and then get going on this essay and dissertation woop. 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Elliebank

My scan is on Thurs at 11.30am, can't wait!! I'm thinking girl, but will wait & see. Hopefully the legs won't be crossed!!!


----------



## maybethistime

hi all gem good luck on your scan 2mo. had my midwife today everything is fine. she told me bout the 190 grant that we get seems to be a prob for others but she said just to remind her at my next app i didnt even ask for it. she is great gets you all excited lol how is nikip anyone heard the up date on her lo? x


----------



## geogem

Hi there maybe, 

No I havent heard anything on Nikip and was wondering how she and LO were?


----------



## SJK

yay for the scans this week, cant wait to hear about it and see the pics, gem, please please close your eyes and dont look between the legs :rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## SJK

ps. what have I missed on Nikkip ?? :dohh: xx


----------



## geogem

SJK - Nikip's LO had some markers picked up on her scan - looks like a couple of cysts on the brain?? Read page 189 its all on there!!


----------



## honey08

i know, she aint posted for ages :? hope her and LO are ok x

well ive been sorting out all my babys clothes, OH said " r we aving triplets":lol: no just love buying :lol: most of his clothes are off ebay, either new or worn, i thought wots the point of buying all new when there in them in a few wk !!! 
also omg, OH mate at wrk sold us her moses basket,its perfect, its gorg, got no marks at all on it, even got the tags still in it !!! 
ive posted pics of it in my journel ,looks a million x better in reall life.........av a look !! also posted list of wot we av so far,getting very exciting now :dance:

good luck with scans 2moro ladies :dance:


----------



## honey08

https://i44.tinypic.com/hv2slg.jpg

https://i41.tinypic.com/23kq7h1.jpg


:lol: ive cum to show u all !! wot dythink ? the material is just stunning on it :dance:i think its like a very very pale lemon colour :headspin:


----------



## SJK

geogem said:


> SJK - Nikip's LO had some markers picked up on her scan - looks like a couple of cysts on the brain?? Read page 189 its all on there!!

apologies, I didnt realise till after who yous were taking about, hope all is ok x


----------



## SJK

honey08 said:


> https://i44.tinypic.com/hv2slg.jpg
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/23kq7h1.jpg
> 
> 
> :lol: ive cum to show u all !! wot dythink ? the material is just stunning on it :dance:i think its like a very very pale lemon colour :headspin:

thats gorgeous :cloud9::happydance: xx


----------



## godivalocks

More cleaning for me today. I've got a ways to go before the house is where it should be, but am tackling a little bit each day. Kinda tuckered out, though, so a nap is tempting.


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Hope everyone is ok?

Just a quick one to say helloo and hope scans go well tomorow girls - keep us posted asap!!

Well busy day today. my mums 50th Bday and dads bday too - so lots of prizes and champagne (a sip for me!) 
I aslo went to the doctors earlier and confirmed SPD :( Its been so bad since Friday. I've spent a lot of the wknd in bed moaning to OH.

Oh, I forgot to mention - my best mate came around the other day like a fairy godmother with a moses basket, microwave steam steriliser, newborn bottles, baby blankets and clothes for our LO. She spent a bomb - but Im so grateful, its all gorgeous. Made me more excited about actually having a baby here instead of being pregnant forever!!??

Honey - lovely basket hun - similar to the one I have. oooowww its exciting!!!

Right, must dash to see off guests(im having a quiet 10 minutes!)

Catch you all tomorrow xxxxxxx


----------



## honey08

aww its so exciting aint it ?!?!? think i will defo b even more so in 3rd tri :dance: not long now
shelly sorry to hear bout the SPD..........am not even sure wot it is ? xx

have fun at scans 2day ladies :dance:


----------



## geogem

Tee he he - scan this afternoon!! soooooooooo excited!! 

thinking of drinking a bottle of lucozade before I go - wanna see baby dance, I think that'd be funny!!

good luck for all other scans today!! GO TEAM YELLOW!!!!


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah we had Lucozade and it worked a treat hehe...she was naughty for her measurements though...kept moving as the woman did it hehe. 

My scan went well, all is fine with Caitlyn but I have a low lying placenta :( got another scan at 34 weeks and the sonographer said it'd probably sort itself...if not I have to probably have a C-Section! :( She said this happens in 1% of cases and 1 in 20 women are diagonised with this at their 20 week scan only to be told all is well at their 34 week one. Fingers crossed!

No :sex: for me though now!! as she said that can cause bleeding and if its heavy they'll not let me out :| so I have been warned. 

Will post some pictures later! Good luck for the other ladies with scans today :) x


----------



## Sarah+

I can sympathise with the low lying placenta Twiglet. Apparently in 95% of cases it just 'floats' on up by itself. I'm not too concerned about mine.

Gem... you could be having your scan as I type this! Hope it goes well :)

I've been busy lately so haven't been on too much. I am feeling HEAPS of movements, like more than I thought I ever would. I swear it must be over a hundred movements a day and some of them really hard. Sometimes we watch them from the outside. DH wants me to go to the dr to make sure the bub isn't upset about something, lol! I know too little movement can be a prob, but surely there isn't such as thing as too much? How much does everyone else get?


----------



## geogem

Hi there, 

No not at scan yet - its in approx 2 hours so I'm afraid I'm still sat at work!!
I am the same as you Sarah+ LO is constantly moving!! It is really mad as my DS never moved this much when I was pregnant last time. Maybe he was just lazy and this is normal!!

gonna go get my lucozade and a bar of choccy in a mo to get baby bouncin!!

will update tomorrow morning with regards to scan as I wont be on this evening!! and there hopefully wont be too much to tell!!

ttfn!!


----------



## godivalocks

Enjoy the scan, Gem! :)

As far as movements go, I get a lot, too. But he's definitely got certain times I get even more. I don't think it's unusual at all. Just think about it...they have to exercise for their entrance into the outside world. If they didn't, they wouldn't have any strength at all.


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh yeah I'm just gonna put it at the back of my mind now to be honest. It seems a lot more common than what I though, and there are plenty of success stories on here, so am feeling a lot better :)

Keeping my fingers crossed our plancetas rise Sarah :)

Good luck for the scan Gem :) Hope baby keeps legs firmly crossed for you :) x


----------



## TigerLady

When my sister was pg with her second, the placenta covered about 80% of her cervix for most of her pg. They told her they would have to do a c section and were getting to the point where they were going to schedule it. The placenta seemed to "magically" move out of the way about somewhere around 34-36 weeks. She had a normal vaginal birth with no problems. 

Hope you guys have the same luck!


----------



## SJK

hope scans going well gem xx :happydance:


----------



## pimplebum

hope you are all well today.....twiglet dont worry about low lying placenta i had it with my 2rd child by the time i had my 34 week scan it had moved up as baby grew ..i have it with this baby so hoping it moves up again just think of it as an extra scan and you get to see baby again befor shes born ..good luck today with scan geogem hope you dont get to see


----------



## maybethistime

merv finally felt baby helme move i cried how sad haha so happy x hope everyone is ok x


----------



## TigerLady

I want Caveman to feel Otter move!! :hissy:

I don't blame you for the tears! :cloud9:


----------



## wishingonastar

yeah ditto! OH hasn't felt ours yet and i know he's desperate to!


----------



## geogem

Hi Ladies, 

Well sorry SJK but team yellow is no longer working for me!! Let me explain how it happened!!

Me - Is that what I think it is!! 
Scanner lady - Erm you dont wanna know!!
Hubby - It is tho int it!!
Scanner lady - erm thought you didnt wanna know!! (whilst taking the scanner off so we couldnt see anymore)
Me - well I dont think we could miss that!! 
Scanner lady - Yes okay it was a willy!!

So theres the story - I am joing team blue!! I am not proud of myself but it was just soooo obvious!!

But apart from that, the scan was fine - little man was very active and bouncing all over the place, so much so they couldnt get all of his measurements so I had to go for a walk for 10 mins and then go back when they still couldnt get them they booked me for another scan on Monday!! so I get to have another scan!! 

But she did say he looks like a big boy!! which is not making me feel better after the size of my DS!! 

but I am having size checks from 36 weeks so hopefully not!!

Will post some piccies later of my little man

ttfn


----------



## Elliebank

Ha ha that's funny!! Bet Daddy was very proud!!! :rofl: That makes me think mine's a girl cos at my scan at 18wks I couldn't see anything!! It's so bloody typical that you were adamant to stay on team yellow & Shelley wanted to know but the opposite has happened!! Naughty babies!!


----------



## geogem

Was texting Shelley last night to let her know and bless her she wasnt happy that I knew and she didnt!! Ha ha, think that is what we call sods law!! 

Well we cant change it now!! we have decided we are going to keep names a closely guarded secret tho and not even tell the kids as this is going to be the little surprise for everyone instead.

Hubby is really happy - think he secretly wanted a boy but didnt wanna say owt incase it was a girl!!


----------



## honey08

aww same ere,OH aint felt LO move yet, but i cant see him move on the outside yet anyways, wont be long :dance:

EB i defo defo think ur on team pink, cos like gem our LO tinkle was so obvious, if we hadnt of been finding out we wud known even if we didint wana :rofl:
awww its gorgeous finding out :cloud9: hope shelly can find out soon x


----------



## godivalocks

geogem said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Me - Is that what I think it is!!
> Scanner lady - Erm you dont wanna know!!
> Hubby - It is tho int it!!
> Scanner lady - erm thought you didnt wanna know!! (whilst taking the scanner off so we couldnt see anymore)
> Me - well I dont think we could miss that!!
> Scanner lady - Yes okay it was a willy!!

:rofl: This cracked me up, especially the last line. Thanks, Gem.


----------



## happygirl

hello :hi:,how do i get in touch with a pregnancy buddie????? :confused: im due on the 1st of july with my first baby and im on team blue!!:blue:

:dust:


----------



## geogem

Hi happy girl - we tend to use this thread as a bit of a chat room but some of us do have each others numbers and like to text too!! join in when you like, have a look on front page for anyone with the same due date or just see who you get on with on here and PM them. 

We are all really friendly and welcome any newbies to the thread.


----------



## SJK

geogem said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well sorry SJK but team yellow is no longer working for me!! Let me explain how it happened!!
> 
> Me - Is that what I think it is!!
> Scanner lady - Erm you dont wanna know!!
> Hubby - It is tho int it!!
> Scanner lady - erm thought you didnt wanna know!! (whilst taking the scanner off so we couldnt see anymore)
> Me - well I dont think we could miss that!!
> Scanner lady - Yes okay it was a willy!!
> 
> So theres the story - I am joing team blue!! I am not proud of myself but it was just soooo obvious!!
> 
> But apart from that, the scan was fine - little man was very active and bouncing all over the place, so much so they couldnt get all of his measurements so I had to go for a walk for 10 mins and then go back when they still couldnt get them they booked me for another scan on Monday!! so I get to have another scan!!
> 
> But she did say he looks like a big boy!! which is not making me feel better after the size of my DS!!
> 
> but I am having size checks from 36 weeks so hopefully not!!
> 
> Will post some piccies later of my little man
> 
> ttfn

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: gem !!!!!!

only joking chick :rofl::rofl::rofl: thats hilarious, congrats on team blue xxxx


----------



## SJK

Hi girls,

hope everyone else is well 

congrats MB on feeling your lo, I still havent on the outside I mean !

Hi happygirl xx


----------



## happygirl

Hi everyone! thank you for welcoming me so warmly.:hi:
i went into the chat room a little earlier and you were all so lovely!:hug:
im sure i will join in with some randomness at some point! lmao:haha:
so is anyone due around about the 1st of july?:dance:


----------



## NikiJJones

GeoGem: that sounds pretty much like the conversation we had with our sonographer!!
You can't really miss those little boy bits when baby is letting it all hang out, can you?!!
Congrats on team blue anyway!


----------



## shelleylu

Gem - you know how I feel about you.........

Girls, can you belive it???!!! Seriously, what kind of luck is that?! I'm going to PAY to find out, and you didnt want to and there it was swinging away! lol. It did make me chuckle. Naughty babies indeed...

Congrats on Team blue anyway! waahoo!! you're on the right side now!!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well? I have a physio app on Friday - and it couldnt come a moment too soon. This SPD is a killer. I live in my support bandage thingy. Hope it makes a difference!

We're moving out the weekend, and Im not sure about my mums internet access, so I might be gone for a while - not too long I hope!!!

Ta ta for now anyway - I must eat (again!!) haha...

ps, OH felt LO last night!!!!!! How exciting!!!!


----------



## Babydance

Hey ladies just wondering when ae you all going off on Maternity leave? xxxxx


----------



## Elliebank

Shelley - I've been meaning to ask you this for ages, what happened with the problem with yr kidneys? & they were looking at yr head too weren't they cos of headaches? Or have I dreamt all this?!!! And has that strange looking bleed gone from yr uterus?

Babydance - I'm hoping to work as close as poss, but my contract at work has just been extended till 3.7.09 so I'll prob finish then (I'm due 26.7.09)


----------



## TigerLady

haha! I'll probably call work and tell them I am in labor and not to expect me the next day. I don't have much maternity time, so I need ALL of it after he is born. I will be lucky to manage 6 or so weeks off with him. :cry:


----------



## SJK

Babydance said:


> Hey ladies just wondering when ae you all going off on Maternity leave? xxxxx

Im leaving all being well, week ending the 31st may, if I make it that far, Il be 36 weeks :happydance:


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> Gem - you know how I feel about you.........
> 
> Girls, can you belive it???!!! Seriously, what kind of luck is that?! I'm going to PAY to find out, and you didnt want to and there it was swinging away! lol. It did make me chuckle. Naughty babies indeed...
> 
> Congrats on Team blue anyway! waahoo!! you're on the right side now!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well? I have a physio app on Friday - and it couldnt come a moment too soon. This SPD is a killer. I live in my support bandage thingy. Hope it makes a difference!
> 
> We're moving out the weekend, and Im not sure about my mums internet access, so I might be gone for a while - not too long I hope!!!
> 
> Ta ta for now anyway - I must eat (again!!) haha...
> 
> ps, OH felt LO last night!!!!!! How exciting!!!!


good luck with the move, and hope your feeling better soon. Did you get a date for your scan ? xx


----------



## Babydance

I was thinking of leaving either May 27th or maybe mid May i just dont know!? I'm not going back to work afterwards and just dont have a clue when to leave? i was due to finish my contract on March 27th but my contract got renewed so now im stumped!! xx Due 2nd July


----------



## SJK

Babydance said:


> I was thinking of leaving either May 27th or maybe mid May i just dont know!? I'm not going back to work afterwards and just dont have a clue when to leave? i was due to finish my contract on March 27th but my contract got renewed so now im stumped!! xx Due 2nd July

Im due the 2nd, Im hoping the 31st may, but thats if I even make it to then x


----------



## Babydance

SJK said:


> Babydance said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking of leaving either May 27th or maybe mid May i just dont know!? I'm not going back to work afterwards and just dont have a clue when to leave? i was due to finish my contract on March 27th but my contract got renewed so now im stumped!! xx Due 2nd July
> 
> Im due the 2nd, Im hoping the 31st may, but thats if I even make it to then xClick to expand...

Since i fell pregnant ive kinda expected her at 36 weeks i just keep assuming thats when she will arrive! lol wonder if my feelings will be right? xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

happygirl - i'm due near you on 4th july

babydance - i don't go on maternity til 15th june :shock:


----------



## wishingonastar

jesus with shelley paying to find out and gem finding out by accident, am i the only team yellow left???


----------



## whitelilly

:hi: everyone and hello to happygirl!

Gem- congrats on Team Blue. July seems to be a month of baby boys!!! 

Me and hubby have our scan a week on Sat and I am soooo excited for it. Still on team yellow for the time being though we think! 

I just got my mat leave all sorted. I start it on Sun 19th July and due date is Sat 25th. BUT I am going to take a few weeks annual leave before this. I was going to take 4 weeks off annual leave but am concerned I will be bored out of my brain!!!

xxx


----------



## Sarah+

Congrats Gem! And welcome to Team Blue :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Elliebank

Morning girls. It's my scan at 11.30am!! Eek!! I hope the baby behaves & flashes its bits!! :rofl: Been feeling him/her kick this morning so might have some orange juice before scan to wake it up if it's gone back asleep!!


----------



## Twiglet

Good luck for the scan EB :)

I've got two weeks to finish a 7500 word essay that I've not started yet, yet I still find myself on here tehe :D

On the upside am counting down the days till I finish Uni, roll on July 3rd. :D 

Hope everyone else is fine? x


----------



## Elliebank

Hi girlies. I'm on team...........................























PINK!!!!! :pink::pink: Woo hoo I'm so happy!!! :happydance:

Unfortunately though it wasn't all good news. She has 2 cysts on her brain. Apparently all babies have these but they normally disappear by about 20wks (which by my calculations I'm only just 20wks today). They've said it's probably nothing to worry about but it can indicate the baby has downs syndome or Edwards syndrome. However they said that normally if the baby does have one of these, they can normally see something else wrong too especially with the heart which she checked & could see nothing wrong. I've got to go back for a scan tomorrow for them to have another look to see if there is anything else wrong. If they find nothing else wrong I will have a 1 in 400 chance of the baby having Edwards Syndrome. If they do find something else wrong that will probably go down to about 1 in 20 & they will offer me an amnio.

I'm feeling ok about it as they did seem quite confident that nothing would be wrong. I think Chris is more worried than me. I'm just praying that they don't find anything tomorrow :hugs:

https://img24.imageshack.us/img24/9595/scan0001zzp.jpg


----------



## Twiglet

I have my fingers crossed that the news is all good for you tomorrow :), they found cysts on my sisters brain but when my mum went for another scan to recheck they were gone. 

Lovely scan picture btw and welcome to team pink :D


----------



## Elliebank

Thanks Twiglet, that's reassuring to hear. I've googled it too which I wasn't gonna do as I thought it'd prob scare me but it's actually put my mind at ease as this seems to have happened to a lot of people & it's turned out to be ok. 

Just not very happy that tomorrow is Friday the 13th :hissy:


----------



## adzuki

Aw, congrats on your little girl!!!! Huge hugs about the cysts - must be such a worry. Still, be it 1-400 or 1-20, your odds are still in your favour, and I am going to cling to that! Keep us posted, EB! I'll be thinking about you! 

A


----------



## Twiglet

Well they do say Friday the 13th is lucky for some so lets hope that the luck of the day goes to you :D xxx


----------



## godivalocks

I'm really depressed today.

The weather is overcast and chilly, I'm really lonely, and by golly, I've been wanting pizza for the last 3 days. Last night the kid woke me up by kicking the crap out of my insides (second night in a row he's done it).

I wish I had a pill that could just make me hibernate for a long, long time.


----------



## SJK

Wishing I am still yellow, think theres only a handful tho left xx

EB, congrats on team pink, sorry it wasnt straightforward, but hopefully it turns out to be nothing xxx :hugs:

Is everyone else ok ? xxx


well girls Im 24 weeks today :cloud9: xx


----------



## TigerLady

:happydance: for EB and her gorgeous daughter!

I am sure it will work out just fine, hon!! :hugs:


----------



## honey08

YEAH !! i said pink !! i knew it !! congrats EB !! keeping EVERYTHING X for scan 2moro hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Congrats on 24 weeks SJK :D 

Thought I'd share my scan picture from tuesday as I forgot due to stressing over the low lying placenta. 

https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww114/Twiglet1986/Baby.jpg


----------



## SJK

cracker pic twiglet xx :happydance:


----------



## shelleylu

Elliebank said:


> Shelley - I've been meaning to ask you this for ages, what happened with the problem with yr kidneys? & they were looking at yr head too weren't they cos of headaches? Or have I dreamt all this?!!! And has that strange looking bleed gone from yr uterus?
> 
> Babydance - I'm hoping to work as close as poss, but my contract at work has just been extended till 3.7.09 so I'll prob finish then (I'm due 26.7.09)

Hi everyone.

Ellie - I had a scan and my kidneys were fine. Just one of those wierd things? I have seen a neurologist for my head. I am waiting for nother appointment off him for some tests. I htink I have found that orange juice is a big migrinae trigger for me though. Such as shame as i love it!!

As for the bleed, it appeared to have re-absorbed. I'm unlucky to have had all that rubbish, bt everything is looking up now which is good!

Thanks for asking :hug:

SJK - I havent booked scan yet. Waiting till were 26 weeks I think. Not sure whether to have 3d or just a gender one - but we are finding out!!!!!!!!!!

As for mat leave - I started this job as a temp and the contract is till the end of June. I'll have 2 weeks off before baby - if I wait that long. I know what you mean babydance. I keep thinking lo wll arrive early too. I certainly hope so!!


Congrats on team pink EB! hopefully everything will work out fine for you - Im sure it will x

Right, Im off to eat the choc's my lovely bf brought me yesterday. ahhh...

TTFN everyone xxxx

ps, I finally got a bump!!!!!!


----------



## TigerLady

Just thought this was slightly amusing...

Had another OB appt today (and my doc does a mini scan at every one). Reconfirmed boy again! No kidding already!! Can we please stop looking at my son's willy all the time?!?!

Here is the funny part -- doc saw Otter's ears and pointed them out. My OH immediately said, "They look like devil horns!!"

He is right. I am now in fear that this is a sign to come! :devil:

:rofl:

I'll post pic you you can see.


----------



## wishingonastar

ahh...you may be in for a bit of mischief then! especially with him exposing himself in every scan! :rofl:

glad you got a bump gem :happydance:


----------



## wishingonastar

Elliebank said:


> Thanks Twiglet, that's reassuring to hear. I've googled it too which I wasn't gonna do as I thought it'd prob scare me but it's actually put my mind at ease as this seems to have happened to a lot of people & it's turned out to be ok.
> 
> Just not very happy that tomorrow is Friday the 13th :hissy:


don't be letting stupid superstitions worry you more...friday the 13th has been a lucky day for many peeps and you need to send positive vibes to your daughter :hugs:

i hope everything works out fine honey x


----------



## geogem

Oh Ellie - hope everything goes okay today, try not to worry too much, i'm sure everything will turn out fine in the end.
Congrats on Team Pink by the way!! I am soooooooooo Jealous!!

Shelley - hooray on the bump!! Bet ya its not as big as mine tho!! gonna take some more piccies at the weekend coz I am huge!!

Looking forward to another scan on Monday, just another excuse to peek at my little man!!


----------



## maybethistime

Blooooooooooooommmg heck what have i missed in the few days that I have been away... 


Right gem how unreal u finding out like that hehe I am hoping to get a 4d one and finding out no but as we didnt see anything waving I am assuming I have a little girl but saying that me sister didnt find out and her little fella kept him legs firmly closed lol so who knows, 

Ellie bank congrats on team pink hope ur scan goes fine 2day fingers crossed it turns out 2 be nothing

Me DH is on cloud nine now he feels baby helme on a reg basis now getting harder as the weeks go on but I am 24 weeks on monday 2 be faire managed 2 get me out of bed last night, im starting 2 feel sick in the evening so come 2 the concusion I cant eat after 6 or it just sits and tries 2 come back up ewwwww xx 

Right I have loads of work that i have 2 get done so I catch up with u all in a few days 

good luck 2 those who have scans hope all is well xx

SJK congrats on 24 weeks 

and shelly congrats on bump no stopping u now!!

Happy gurl im due on the 6th so if u want a text buddy send me a private messge, due 2 my crap internet at home i wont be on line that much so be nice 2 keep up with someone due same time as me xx


----------



## godivalocks

TigerLady said:


> Just thought this was slightly amusing...
> 
> Had another OB appt today (and my doc does a mini scan at every one). Reconfirmed boy again! No kidding already!! Can we please stop looking at my son's willy all the time?!?!
> 
> Here is the funny part -- doc saw Otter's ears and pointed them out. My OH immediately said, "They look like devil horns!!"
> 
> He is right. I am now in fear that this is a sign to come! :devil:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I'll post pic you you can see.

:rofl::rofl: Uh-oh, watch out, hon!


----------



## Twiglet

Yay for the bump shelley :D cant wait for mine to pop out now! 

Got too much work to do and no motivation boo. Will have to do a fair bit as I'm off to my mums for the weekend. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, will try to pop in to catch up :)


----------



## Elliebank

Hi girlies.

What a day. We had to wait over an hour for the scan cos the consultant who was originally supposed to do it got called away, but I'm so glad as the lady who did it was so so nice.

She had a good look at the baby & could find no other markers to indicate that she had Edwards Syndrome. She checked the shape of her head, heart, mouth, hands & feet & they all looked perfect. She said the cysts aren't really connected to Downs Syndrome but could see no indications she had that either. There is still a chance she could have either, but there is that chance with every pregnant woman. She was pretty confident that there was nothing wrong with her :cloud9:

She also had a strange obsession with her feet!! She said they were beautiful & even gave us 2 free photos at the end (they're normally £4 each) as we'd been kept waiting - one of them were of her feet!!! I mentioned that I have big feet (size 8, but I am quite tall!) so she measured baby's feet & they were 33mm!!! She said that is quite big for a 20wk foetus so I think she's inherited her Mum's big feet :rofl:

Thanks for all your support ladies xxxx

https://img24.imageshack.us/img24/6282/feet20wks.jpg

https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/374/20wks2.jpg


----------



## Twiglet

Awww I love her little, or not so little in this case ;), feet!

Am glad you got good news :D 

Right now I'm typing with one hand as one of my cats has decided my bump is the place to sleep and has positioned herself so that she's also in the crook of my arm lol.

Am realllly tired now, am just gonna take work with me to my mums lol.


----------



## Elliebank

Twiglet said:


> Awww I love her little, or not so little in this case ;), feet!

:rofl::rofl: 

My cat keeps annoying me when I'm on the computer too!! :roll:


----------



## Twiglet

I think Jemima knows I should be doing something else and is politely letting me know lol.


----------



## Elliebank

Twiglet said:


> I think Jemima knows I should be doing something else and is politely letting me know lol.

Is that yr cats name? So cute!!!


----------



## Twiglet

Yep, OH said I could get my cats as we werent planning on a family for a few years. 
So I got a girl cat called Jemima as I've always liked the name and then in November got a little boy kitten called Socrates (4 months between them) then three weeks later I found out I was 6 weeks pregnant...so not only had I got my cats but I got a baby thrown in too hehe :D


----------



## Elliebank

Ha ha. Our cats are called Smokey and Bandit and we did have a Derek, but he was run over exactly a year ago today :cry:


----------



## Twiglet

Oww :( I love my cats like I love Caitlyn at the moment so I dread anything ever happening to them! :hug:

Ahh I love the names of your cats :D Cats are just great...they have so much personality hehe.


----------



## Elliebank

I hope they're ok when the baby comes - my friend has just got rid of her 2 cos they were weeing & pooing everywhere when her baby arrived, but mine are pretty placid & will put up with a lot, and I like to think I would persevere with them & give them time to adjust cos I certainly don't want to get rid of them, I'd be heartbroken.


----------



## Twiglet

Aww, my mum kept her cat when me and my siblings were born but she introduced them to the baby stuff etc beforehand. She said the cat was therefore before us therefore it stayed hehe. 

My two love lying on my bump and she kicks more when they're purring on my bump so I think they'll be fine :)


----------



## pimplebum

hi hope everyone is well today... elliebank scan pics are fab what wonderfull feet she has


----------



## whitelilly

Hmm. My bump has disappeared again. I think bambino keeps changing position. 

Do you girls get some kicks more days than others (bearing in mind I am only 21 weeks)!?

Oooooh scan is a week today... I am so EXCITED!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah I'll get loads one day and maybe 2 or 3 the next day, if that. My bump is also there some days and not others...interesting to look pregnant one day and just large the next I feel hehe.


----------



## honey08

awwww EB pics are fab !! 33mm !! omg thats crazy ! at my 12wk scan i remember her telling me the baby was 16mm :rofl::rofl::rofl: course that was ages ago now, sounds like ur babygirl will be just fine hun :dance:
as for cats/kittens, we live in a flat and not allowed pets,BUT bout 18mth ago a lass i know brought a kitten round,no one wanted it,so we had him, we called him "babydave" uknow from the royal family !! lol 
we had him for 13mth the someone very nasty told the landlady and he had to go up2 mil, plus at this time we just got new furnture and he was just weeing all over the place !!!!!!!!


----------



## honey08

whitelilly, definatley get more kicks one day than the next hun !!! x


----------



## SJK

Morning girls :happydance:

yay shelley for the bump :happydance: :cloud9:

EB glad all is ok with :baby::cloud9:, love the pics :happydance:

WL I get more movement at diff times of the day, more so at night x

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## honey08

:hi: julymummys, hope ur all ok :hugs:

ive been buying , buying and buying more :blush: wana see pics of wot uv all been buying aswell !!!! 
ive got adidas trainers off ebay sizeO for just £5.70 , so we went and bought him an adidas trackie 2day, first thing weve bought from a shop (clothing) it had 30% off and its very cute !! wot dythink ? 
https://i41.tinypic.com/sfl6vo.jpg


----------



## Twiglet

Oww I love it :D

I got Caitlyn some clothes, will post a picture later...got her some cute bargains from Tesco today :D defo recommend it for pretty and cheap clothing.


----------



## honey08

yeh tescos are very good !!! things like next clothes weve got off ebay this is the only thing weve bought new from a shop, if we had to buy like this all time baby wud have hardley nothing !! 
just been reading in 3rd tri bout strepB tests, this is passed from mother to baby during birth and causes lots of deaths a yr :cry: there a site u can get a free sample off there,however it is £32 to send bk and get results, most MW dont do it, so ive ordered on ready to do, think its 35wk + u do them, another thing to worry bout :?


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah we've been quite lucky in that we've got a few friends just had baby girls so we're getting loads of barely worn stuff. 

Yeah my mw told me about strep B and I can pay to have it done there thankfully, its just another thing that some mention and some dont yet I feel we SHOULD get the test no matter.

Saying that she may not have to give me it if my placenta doesn't move up...we'll see.

Am much too tired tonight, needed the toilet loads last night thus didnt sleep much and was up at 7 for some bizare reason! Early night tonight yessums.


----------



## Elliebank

What's strep B girls?


----------



## Bekkiboo

Hiya not posted in here for a while, just wanted to stop by and say hello and update that my confirmed due date is 25th July not 17th anymore! Just wondering aswell if anyone is available to be text buddies??? X x


----------



## TigerLady

Huh - I thought Strep test was normal. I know my OB does it without even acting as if it is optional. :shrug:


----------



## SJK

honey08 said:


> :hi: julymummys, hope ur all ok :hugs:
> 
> ive been buying , buying and buying more :blush: wana see pics of wot uv all been buying aswell !!!!
> ive got adidas trainers off ebay sizeO for just £5.70 , so we went and bought him an adidas trackie 2day, first thing weve bought from a shop (clothing) it had 30% off and its very cute !! wot dythink ?
> https://i41.tinypic.com/sfl6vo.jpg

very nice xx


----------



## SJK

morning girls, I am in work :cry:, roll on 2pm to get home :happydance:,
hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## honey08

:hi: ladies, gutted i was wide awake at 7am on a sunday morning:dohh: awww well never mind :? 

EB, strep B "i think" is something that the mother can past on2baby while giving birth if u go in 3rd tri u will see the post on it x its just a swob test when ur 35wk xx

Bekkiboo 
:hi: if u look on the first page theres all our due dates,find on nearest to u and just ask if they wana be ur text buddy hun, dyknow wot ur aving yet ? x

SJK ........ wont be long, 2pm xxx wrking on a sunday :? 
takecare everyone xxx


----------



## whitelilly

I was also wide awake honey... my hubby was at his friends and came home drunk as a skunk I presume. Light wasn't on so didn't see him but he kept me awake all night talking in his sleep, shouting as weel sometimes, then he coughed from 3-4 and wiggled about lots until I eventually put the light on and shouted at him to get up and take some damn cough medicine and go for a pee (he always talks/wiggles when he needs to pee in his sleep when he has been drinking). He then woke me up this morning at 6 with a massive fart and then started talking again, I want to kill him. I asked him not to get drunk last night as he has some of the boys coming to ours today for football on tv and then they are going to pub. Feel like telling him to sling his hook and that if he has a drink today he can sleep somewhere else. I am soooo tired :( xxx


----------



## SJK

whitelilly said:


> I was also wide awake honey... my hubby was at his friends and came home drunk as a skunk I presume. Light wasn't on so didn't see him but he kept me awake all night talking in his sleep, shouting as weel sometimes, then he coughed from 3-4 and wiggled about lots until I eventually put the light on and shouted at him to get up and take some damn cough medicine and go for a pee (he always talks/wiggles when he needs to pee in his sleep when he has been drinking). He then woke me up this morning at 6 with a massive fart and then started talking again, I want to kill him. I asked him not to get drunk last night as he has some of the boys coming to ours today for football on tv and then they are going to pub. Feel like telling him to sling his hook and that if he has a drink today he can sleep somewhere else. I am soooo tired :( xxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl: sorry for laughing WL, but just a typical man eh ? are they all the same ?? !! , Im totally exhausted as well, up from 2am :cry:, started work at 6am :cry:, get some sleep soon xx


----------



## whitelilly

Yeah I guess he is a typical man... why do things change for us preggos and he gets his ow life for a few more months!????? I feel like going in and using all my pregnancy gas to fart directly in his face, but I am a lady lol so will refrain xx


----------



## honey08

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

awww whitelilly, thats like my OH, uknow latley for some weird reason when he turns over in bed his literally on top of me ! wakes me up ! talks/snores everything, sending him to mc'donalds now to get my a bacon and egg muff brekkie :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

:rofl::rofl: Whitelily you should dfeinitely fart in his face!!! I'm ashamed to admit that I farted so loud this morning that it woke OH up!!! (as you can tell, I'm no lady!)

I think men should have to give up drinking when we're pregnant too :hugs:


----------



## whitelilly

Well I went through and slapped him on the leg and just stared at him. He just stared back. He was like "what????" and I just freaked :rofl: He said "sorry" and went straight back to sleep. So I put Kiss on the Sky channel, left the doors open, put the washing machine on and got the hoover out. And he's STILL freakin' lying there. And who am I kidding, I am not above farting on his face either. In fact he said the other night that my farts were horrendous!!! :rofl:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Thanks for that Honey.... I have no idea what I am having as baby had it's legs crossed and umbilical cord between them at my 20 weeks scan so I guess it's going to be a surprise which is new to me.... I found out with both of my boys!

I'm going to have a look at first page now and find myself a text buddy !


----------



## godivalocks

Oh my gosh, this page was a hilarious read. :rofl:

I couldn't sleep last night, but it had nothing to do with an aggravating OH. Just couldn't sleep.

24 weeks today. Many people find that to be an important milestone. To me, it's a few more weeks closer to getting my body back :happydance:.


----------



## Twiglet

Am much tooooo tired today :( tis consuming me!

Edit: Am a bit more awake now after a walk :D
Congrats on 24 weeks Godiva :D 
WL men eh? ;) Mine keeps taking up the majority of the bed then moaning that I am! I'm pratically sleeping on the edge all the time...annoying lol.


----------



## SJK

morning girls, hope all is well :happydance:

I am in work and sooooo tired :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: xx


----------



## honey08

Bekkiboo 
aww well u will have a nice suprise :dance: be lovely !! 

i was in bed for 9/15pm last night ! was SO tired, woke up remembered its monday :? hate mondays :hissy:


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies!! 

Well another scan today to look at my little mans spine!! I'm gonna ask at the scan for them to double check that he has a willy!! dont wanna buy any boy stuff until I know for sure!!

Got my swinging crib at the weekend!! its gorgeous!!

Getting excited now!! next milestone 24 weeks!! not long now!!


----------



## Elliebank

Hi ladies - Gem have fun at yr scan!!

Think we've decided on the name Katie for our little girl, what do you think? We're still deciding on her middle name but I like Katie Mae (possibly spelt Mai). Her surname will be Ellison.

We were looking through the baby name book at weekend & couldn't believe what names there were - Moonunit, Celery, Tweety, Rusty, Wood....:rofl:


----------



## SJK

Hi girls :happydance:

gem have fun at the scan :cloud9:

EB katie Mai is gorgeous, our best friends wee girl is called Katie as we had thought about it :dohh: xx


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh Ellie that's a lovely name, all the Katie's / Katy's I know are lovely people :D

Gem: Have fun at the scan, only 13 weeks till my next one lol :D

Not long till I move up another box, cant wait :happydance: got so much work to do today so will be flitting in and out for my breaks hehe. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day xx


----------



## geogem

Hey twiglet - just realised I have moved up a box too!! ha ha, its getting closer!!

EB - I like Katie too!! it was on our shortlist for a girl, but now we know its a boy we are thinking Blake Ethan - Surname Lamberton!! We were not going to tell anyone the names but i thought I'd tell you lot!!


----------



## Elliebank

Blake Ethan is nice!


----------



## geogem

Thanks - I wanted something different but not strange different if you know what I mean!!
We havent decided 100% but so far its the only one we agree on!!


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh this is scary! Was just looking at how many days we have left till we're in double digits. I've only got 30...eee :D I got excited when I got in the 100's too haha...every milestone with me lol ;) 

Blake is such a nice name, I wanted something different if ours had been a little boy but OH had his heart set on Taylor from a young age so I just changed the spelling lol. 

Only a few weeks till we're in third trimester too :o


----------



## SJK

anyone else got killer heartburn xxx


----------



## Elliebank

Yep me!!! Started getting it about 10 days ago - apparently you get more with girls cos they have more hair.


----------



## Twiglet

Yes and I hate it! I get it from just drinking tea too! Not nice :(


----------



## geogem

OMG your making me look now!! 24 days til double digits!!

not long now twiglet!!


----------



## geogem

And yes I have killer heartburn too!! dont know about girls having more hair tho!! My DS was born with 4 and a half inches of gorgeous blonde hair but I was definately suffering with him!!


----------



## Elliebank

I think it's more to do with the hair they have on their body (that drops off before birth) - dunno, OH's friend was telling him before I found out I was having a girl, he said if I'm having heartburn it'll be a girl - but obviously yr having a boy so who knows how accurate it is!!!


----------



## godivalocks

SJK said:


> anyone else got killer heartburn xxx

I don't know about "killer" but I had some last night. But, then again, I ate WAAAAY too much yummy Mexican food, and I think my stomach had a problem holding it all (that's what I get for missing lunch).


----------



## geogem

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mexican food!! you just got me drooling over my keyboard!!

guess what i'll be having later!! better not have it before I got for scan as it gives me terrible wind!!


----------



## Elliebank

geogem said:


> guess what i'll be having later!! better not have it before I got for scan as it gives me terrible wind!!

:rofl::rofl: That'd be funny!!


----------



## geogem

maybe for me - but i dont think scanner would find it funny!! 

ewww mexican food makes smelly wind!!


----------



## Twiglet

Mmm Mexican food yummers. Hehe see not long at all till dobule digits :D

Well I've just had an exciting moment and my housemate thinks I'm odd but ohh well lol...put my heartbeat monitor on (not that you can ever hear the hb as its that rubbish) but it always makes Caitlyn kick, so I put it on today and my belly just did this giant push and the monitor got a huge kick courtsey of my daughter...mehehehe. I waited for her to do it once more before taking it off but how exciting to finally see my tummy move :D even if it was only a little bit but still :D


----------



## Elliebank

Oh wow, did you see yr tummy move? That's well good!!! I need to start looking at mine when she kicks. I can't wait till I can see her size 12 feet sticking out!! :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: I cant wait for the feet part either! My friend never had it with her little boy and he was quite a lazy mover so hope Caitlyn isnt! 

Yeah it moves ever so slightly, more than when you breath and its only a small section of your tummy too so defo knew it was her...there was some force in that kick so I dont think I'll torment her with the monitor again :rofl: unless she decides to be lazy later :muaha:


----------



## Elliebank

Ha ha I wonder why it makes her kick?!!

I've posted a question about this in 2nd tri but just wondered if you were all getting a moses basket as well as yr cot & whether you'll be putting the cot or moses basket in yr room when the baby is in with you?


----------



## Twiglet

I was looking my particular monitor up and a lot of people have said the same, I think its cause you have to strap it on where the baby is and she doesnt like having HER space constricted...I can so tell she'll be like Liam already :p stubborn lol. 

Yeah we're having a moses basket for the first few months simply so that we can move it around during the day and put her in it whilst she's sleeping. Ours is being paid for by a relative, I think if we had to pay for it we'd think twice as our pram comes with a carrycot anyway. 

It'll be staying in our room for the first few weeks, then we want to get her used to her cot but we dont know how comfortable we will be with having her in a cot in another room / how soon we will do it. We're kinda playing it by ear.

I think the main reason we're having one is because we plan to have the cot in a different room and dont want her in our bed...so a moses basket provides us with something to put her in for the first few overprotective months lol. 

There ya go a nice ramble for you...know if only I could do my essays this quickly :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

We were gonna put the cot in our room but I think it'll be a lot easier to have her in a moses basket so think we'll do that. The cot & pram is being bought for us & when I looked on Ebay moses baskets didn't seem too expensive (even new ones) so think we'll defo invest in one. Our pram also has a carry cot too but they seem really flimsy!! (from the pictures, I haven't yet scrutenised all the bits of the pram yet in the shop - that's happening at weekend!!)


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah they're not that badly priced at all and they're so lovely in all the different designs hehe. 

Ohh looking at the pram and playing with them is so much fun, I have my pram now, tis at my mums and I love it. Glad I tried them all out beforehand though...not sure if Liam is


----------



## Elliebank

Mine will be at my Mum's too & I know everytime I go round I'll be wanting to look at it!!! Which one did you get? Think we're getting the Mothercare trenton deluxe


----------



## Twiglet

I got this one here: https://www.littlewoods.com/rf/p.do...groupId=544635445&pageSize=12&priceOrder=desc

Was amazed that everything came with it for that price! Especially as the other ones I was looking at cost £500+ or you had to get all the components seperatly.


----------



## Elliebank

Wow that's really nice!!! I'll be showing OH that one!! We were looking at the Hauck Traxx Marlin one ages ago, but I didn't like what it looked liked when you used it for young babies led down - but I like this one!!!


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah I really like the one we've got, I've seen some that I've really dislike and there was one in Mothercare where the baby didnt even face you but outwards instead! No thanks :| 

We had a look at the Marlin one but it was so bulky and I looked so silly pushing it as I'm quite small lol.


----------



## KimE

Hi there - sorry to gatecrash but I just wondered if I could join you lovely ladies? Originally I was due beginning of August but was moved to 31st July :happydance: so am kinda in the middle. If thats ok my info is:

ttcArmyBrat.......................................Edd - 31th July 2009 - team pink

Looking forward to chatting and getting closer to our EDD :cloud9:


----------



## TigerLady

:wave: welcome! We need a bit more team pink in July. There seems to be lots of blue! Or is that just my imagination?! :mrgreen:


----------



## KimE

Thanks for the welcome TigerLady :hi:, congrats on your *team blue* by the way :wohoo: I'll try and even up the pink side :cloud9:


----------



## Twiglet

Hey and welcome! :)

Yeah we defo do need more team pink in July. Seems a fair few of us have low lying placentas as well...lets hope they all move up :D


----------



## Sarah+

Hi All, Congrats to everyone who's had a scan of late. Lots of good news to read :happydance: 

I found these links in other threads I was checking out today, and just thought I'd put them here incase anyone is interested in the weight/size of their bubs at particular weeks. It has me a little worried though as my LO is rather larger than these figures!

www.gehealthcare.com/usen/patient/ultrasound/timelinegrowth_chart.html

www.gehealthcare.com/usen/patient/ultrasound/obtimeline_new.html


----------



## geogem

ttcArmyBrat - Welcome!! hope all goes well with preg!! congrats on team pink


----------



## geogem

Hi there, 

Just to let you know my scan yesterday went well, little man was confirmed as definately a little man!! 

The Scanner bloke made me laugh tho!! little man was wriggling like mad again and he actually said to me " my gosh he is a little bugger aint he!!" lol

I was laughing at the time but have since thought - o no - I hope that is not a sign of things to come!! ha ha lol!! 

bit bad that you are told before he is born that he is going to be a sod!! lol.

anyway all was fine - got all the measurements he needed this time!! - even if it took him a while!! reckon he's gonna be a big lad!!


----------



## maybethistime

Hey all excuess me while I catch up 

AND scream 24 weeks yay !!

so much is happening in here lol i have so much work its madness hope all is well chat soon xx


----------



## Twiglet

Yay on 24 weeks MB :happydance:

Glad they got all your measurements Gem :D Caitlyn plays up all the time at ultrasounds, last time I was tilted headdown to make her move :rofl:

Had a rough night last night! Woke up at 3 and then again at 4, went to the toilet and had awful heartburn and ended up being sick...not nice, it's the most painful its everever been for me. Go back to bed and the cats play up :dohh: ended up getting back to sleep at 8 when Liam left! Not impressed lol.

Now gonna have some food and then do the work that is beckoning woo.


----------



## pimplebum

hi everyone hope you are all well today ....congrats mb on 24 weeks yeahhh so am i :happydance: and i think he wants to be a footballer as hes kicking hell out of me at the moment but would not want it any other way hehehe


----------



## SJK

Twiglet said:


> Yes and I hate it! I get it from just drinking tea too! Not nice :(

I get it when I burp, I dont even need to eat :dohh:


----------



## SJK

Elliebank said:


> Yep me!!! Started getting it about 10 days ago - apparently you get more with girls cos they have more hair.

Now you got me thinking its a girl :cloud9: xx


----------



## SJK

Elliebank said:


> Ha ha I wonder why it makes her kick?!!
> 
> I've posted a question about this in 2nd tri but just wondered if you were all getting a moses basket as well as yr cot & whether you'll be putting the cot or moses basket in yr room when the baby is in with you?

Im getting a moses basket for downstairs and a crib for our room, and leaving the cot in the nursery xx


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah thats what happened to me last night SJK, I burped and then whambam awful heartbun and ended up being sick...was not happy :( 

Congrats on 24 weeks PB :D 

Done 5 pages of notes now for this work :happydance: means I can finally start typing this up tomorrow woop :D


----------



## SJK

Hey girls :happydance:, hope all is well :happydance:

Hi ttcarmybrat and welcome xx

yay gem for the scan xx

congrats MB on the 24 weeks :cloud9:

I invested in one of them body pillows and Ive had the best 2 nights sleep in a long time, well worth the 20 quid :happydance:

hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## wishingonastar

yep body pillows rock! i've been using mine since about a month ago! 

and in answer to elliebank...i'm using moses basket for first 4 months (approx) in my room then moving baby to its cot in its own room after that


----------



## KimE

Thanks everyone for the warm welcomes :hugs:

Congrats to those who are 24 weeks - viable yay! :happydance: I can't wait till bubs is viable.

I was worried when they told me at the hospital that my placenta is low but I think that was partially because the woman was German and I didn't really understand her :dohh: looked it up on the internet and it doesn't sound tooooooo worrying - what does anyone else think who has the same problem? Should I be worrying? :huh:


----------



## KimE

oh and I have the worst heartburn and acid EVER!!! It sucks :hissy: Twiglet & SJK you both have my sympathy

Body pillows are the best, have used mine for about a month now cos I have mild spd in my hips and I can't sleep without it :happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

Naw dont get worried, I posted a thread on here about it and the amount of people that have had it and resolved it was immense :) 

In 95% of cases it'll resolve itself and if it hasnt by your next scan they generally scan you at 35, 36 and then 37 to keep checking. If it hasnt moved by then I'll be scheduled for a C-Section but the way I'm trying to make the worst case scenario seem ok is that at least I'll know when my little Caitlyn will be here hehe :) 

Heartburn is still plaguing me, am hoping it goes in the next few weeks please lol.


----------



## godivalocks

Well, had the scan today. He was moving and kicking all over the place, as usual. There was a shot where he looked like he was picking his nose (as my cousin said, he's a charmer already).

We'll see what the doc says about him (if anything) next appt, since the tech doesn't really say anything.


----------



## wishingonastar

i constantly carry round gaviscon tablets for the attacks of heartburn! they work a treat!


----------



## geogem

Hi there ladies!! 

I know this might be talking to soon but I think my heartburn has gone!! I havent had any in 4 days!!

little man has been wriggling like mad over the last few days!! I am feeling really good at the min, full of energy and feeling good!! think the nice weather we have had helps tho!!

anyway 

ttfn


----------



## maybethistime

Hey all, I have heart burn but not that much i tend to ge3t it at night and end up sleeping with loads of pillows underneath me which seems 2 do the trick 

well done getting ur work done twiglet im aiming to do mine 2day so fingers crossed I will get quite a bit done lol, xx 

As for the cot etc im getting a moses basket for first 3 months then baby helme is on thier own i thier own room, fingers crossed they go through the night then or am i living in cloud cooko land lol xx


----------



## Twiglet

I might get some Gaviscon tablets although I've not had any since 9pm last night :happydance: 

My Cat is doing my head in! I dont know whats wrong with him, he keeps following me around, jumping on my lap, meowing, waking me up through meowing. :hissy: Anyone want a baby boy kitten? :p I'll keep my well behaved girl kitten lol. 

Am gonna start typing this assignment today! Scary! Am aiming for 750 words today...so the introduction but we shall see mehehe. 

Hope everyone else is doing fine?


----------



## whitelilly

I've not had any heartburn yet! (don't want to speak to soon!)

I do however have a new craving for fruit scones with butter on top. I had one yesterday and got myself ready this morning to go along and get another. I couldn't eat it fast enough! 

I am also doing work today- am off sick, loaded with the cold but am doing some work as I slacked last week when I was in. 

Only four days til my scan!!!! I had a dream the other night that I had a boy. What do you think I will have??? xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Aww, I pray you dont get heartburn, mine hasnt shown its face today...hoping it stays that way :D

Yay for only four days till your scan! Hmm, have a feeling you'll be on team Blue too, but there's so many team blues so maybe you'll be joining us on team pink hehe :)


----------



## whitelilly

I think I will be team blue too, I just have a feeling. Although I was convinced in first tri I was having a girl. Anyways, here is how productive I have been today- my bambino bump at 21 weeks!! xx


----------



## Twiglet

Hehe I've been as productive as to write 6 lines and then come back on to here :rofl: I will do it! I will hehe. 

Nice looking bump :) gonna go take one of mine now hehe.


----------



## maybethistime

lol, I really couldnt be bothered so I am putting it off for one more day and I will do it 2mo hahah, sorry I was just laughing at my self lying 2 my self lol, 
Nice bump white lily xx


----------



## honey08

godivalocks 
glad scan went great hun !!! :dance:

ive a mega headahes 2day :? think its cos suns out and weve been out in town :?


----------



## Twiglet

Hehehe I'm at the stage that rather than reading articles / publications based on my essay I'm copying and pasting to just highlight  I've got to get some work done today as we're out friday and I know Liam will tell me off if I've not done some when he gets home hehe.

Anyways here's my bump at 12 weeks, just looking rounder I think. 

https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww114/Twiglet1986/n284700159_320533_3608834.jpg

Then today: 

https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww114/Twiglet1986/21week-1.jpg

https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww114/Twiglet1986/21week2.jpg

Didn't realise till today how much my butterfly has moved up my stomach, that used to be near my hips haha. My friend on FB kindly told me I just look fat not 22 weeks pregnant :hissy:


----------



## whitelilly

twiglet that's a cute bump too!

honey i also have a stonking headache today :( i think i am going to go have a sleep. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Twiglet

Thanks :D mergh I had a headache yesterday, havent had any today thankfully. Hope yours go WL and honey :hug:


----------



## wishingonastar

aww twiglet! you do NOT look fat you defo look preggo!!!!


----------



## SJK

morning girls, hope all is well, I had a day off yesterday, so back to work today :dohh:, roll on 1.30pm :happydance: xx


----------



## geogem

Hi girls, Just to let you know Shelley text me last night and asked me to update for her.

She moved to her mum's on Monday so does not have internet access so wont be around too much!! she sends her love and says she is missing us all on here but just cant get on!!

She has just booked parent craft classes as her constultant said they would be a good idea as she is considering a c section due to previous problems!!

but she seems well, doesnt seem to have much of a belly yet (unlike myself) and her pelvis has been hurting!!

anyway - love n hugs to shelley whilst she isnt here!! 

ttfn!!


----------



## SJK

geogem said:


> Hi girls, Just to let you know Shelley text me last night and asked me to update for her.
> 
> She moved to her mum's on Monday so does not have internet access so wont be around too much!! she sends her love and says she is missing us all on here but just cant get on!!
> 
> She has just booked parent craft classes as her constultant said they would be a good idea as she is considering a c section due to previous problems!!
> 
> but she seems well, doesnt seem to have much of a belly yet (unlike myself) and her pelvis has been hurting!!
> 
> anyway - love n hugs to shelley whilst she isnt here!!
> 
> ttfn!!

tell her we said hi xx


----------



## Twiglet

Thanks wishing :)

Hope everyones day is going well...mine is now going to begin with the work onslaught woop. xx


----------



## MissCherry15

EDD is 27th July 09 :):) Woooo baby girl <3 naming her Mai xxxx someone else with the same due date get hold of me... :)
Georgina
Coventry xx


----------



## geogem

Hi Georgina, 

Welcome to July buddies and congrats on your pink bump!! 

Shelley who updates the front page is going to be away for a while so it may take a while to get you up there. 

But feel free to join in with any good or bad news you have or just come in for a rant and moan!!

if you look on the front page there are all our due dates etc so you can find someone due the same time if you like.


----------



## SJK

hi georgina and welcome xx

Morning girls, hope all is well x


----------



## whitelilly

hi georgina :hi:

well ladies, it's my turn for scan tomorrow YIPPEEEEEEEE although I am slightly panicking as my bump has deflated- has baby changed position??

Anyway, the big question. Team yellow or team find-out!????? xx


----------



## SJK

whitelilly said:


> hi georgina :hi:
> 
> well ladies, it's my turn for scan tomorrow YIPPEEEEEEEE although I am slightly panicking as my bump has deflated- has baby changed position??
> 
> Anyway, the big question. Team yellow or team find-out!????? xx

NOOOOOOOOOO WL, TEAM YELLOW all the way xxx :rofl:


----------



## geogem

WL - Stay team yellow hunni!! I wish I had!! although totally by accident!!

Hi ladies - still feeling quite good with everything at the mo!! Hubby has started getting really excited now!! its not that long when you think about it!!

only 17 weeks to go!!

he he!!


----------



## Elliebank

I'm for team find out WL!! Just think how much easier it'll be when buying stuff!! And it's made me closer to her, now I can call her by her name & stop referring to her as 'it'!! Totally up to you though, hope everything goes ok at scan :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

I'm totally for find out, too!! Just to see how excited my OH was when he found out he was having a son! He jumped right out of his chair and pointed at the screen and was babbling something like "Is that what I think it is??" even before the doc could say those where his boy bits. 

Finding out is such a fun moment. And it has made buying things TONS easier!


----------



## whitelilly

Wooo my scan is in SIX hours!!! :happydance:

BUT... I took some lactulose last night to help me go and now I cannot stop farting :blush: Am having a real decaf coffee in the hope it helps clear me out before the scan! 

AND.... hubby wants to find out the baby's team status, so I might have news later! Still not 100% convinced. xx


----------



## honey08

:wohoo: WL bet u cant wait !! :dance: find out ur team :blush: i wana know !!! 

av a great time hun x


----------



## Twiglet

Hehe I encourage you to find out your team, tis lovelylovely news :D


----------



## SJK

whitelilly said:


> Wooo my scan is in SIX hours!!! :happydance:
> 
> BUT... I took some lactulose last night to help me go and now I cannot stop farting :blush: Am having a real decaf coffee in the hope it helps clear me out before the scan!
> 
> AND.... hubby wants to find out the baby's team status, so I might have news later! Still not 100% convinced. xx

Have fun at the scan, cant wait to hear xx


----------



## honey08

:hi: everyone, WL hope u enjoyed the scan hun !!!! well its gorg wether ere,weve been on the front, usually go sundays but garys taking his mam out 4dinner and i dont speak to mine:? so we went on the front 2day instead,was so busy ! 

but look wot the postie brought me....my littlemans croks, i got them off ebay, ive put a pen in the pic so u can see just how small they are, SO cute !! size0 :cloud9:

https://i42.tinypic.com/21nl4dc.jpg


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh I love them! They're so adorable. I saw some lovely little cotton dolly shoes that I have my eyes on hehe :D


----------



## maybethistime

hey everyone hope everything is cool, i have been having some serious pain at the moment I mean my hips and me bum Im hoping it will let up soon, how sad im I am at uni doing my work lol so sad lol. 

i need cheering up if u ask me but hey hey I will live 

Chat soon steffi


----------



## SJK

honey08 said:


> :hi: everyone, WL hope u enjoyed the scan hun !!!! well its gorg wether ere,weve been on the front, usually go sundays but garys taking his mam out 4dinner and i dont speak to mine:? so we went on the front 2day instead,was so busy !
> 
> but look wot the postie brought me....my littlemans croks, i got them off ebay, ive put a pen in the pic so u can see just how small they are, SO cute !! size0 :cloud9:
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/21nl4dc.jpg

how cute :cloud9: xx


----------



## SJK

WL where are you xx


----------



## whitelilly

Here I am!

Well went for scan and everything great! Hubby was dying to find out (sorry to tem yellow) and we are also on Team :blue:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Will post pics tomorrow as off out for dinner soon xxx


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats on team blue WL!!! Glad everything was ok xx

I watched my tummy today for the first time today when Katie was kicking & it moved!!! I was well excited!!! Unfortunately though the little madam stopped when Daddy put his hand there!


----------



## SJK

congrats WL on team blue and [-X for finding out :rofl::rofl: xxx


----------



## TigerLady

Congrats and welcome to team blue, WL! :blue: 

July really _is _boy crazy!! :mrgreen:


----------



## whitelilly

Thanks girls :)

I managed to sneak on so here are some pics of my boy!


----------



## honey08

awwwwwww WL congrats !!!! 

TEAM BLUE !!! 
how many are left on team yellow then ? WL u will just find ur self looking at blue.blue,blue now :rofl: congrats again xx

maybethistime 
hope u feel more comfy now ? my bum was killing me yday :? 
wish it was sunday uknow everyone, dont know why but just do, ive burnt 3 fingers bad when takin r tea outa oven :hissy:


----------



## geogem

Hi there ladies, WL congrats and welcome to team blue!! 

I have just thought that I never put any piccies on from my scan last week so here he is!! 

Ladies meet Blake!!
 



Attached Files:







scan 22.5 weeks!!.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## SJK

WL and Gem, cracker pics :happydance::cloud9:

MB hope your feeling better soon x


----------



## Twiglet

Lovely scan pictures WL and Gem :D

And congrats on Team Blue WL 

Yay glad you saw your belly move EB :happydance:

I bought some lovely clothes off Ebay today, I paid 50p for this beautiful dress with socks that still had the tags on!! 99p for 10 sleepersuits and £1.50 for a Disney dress that OH liked that costs £16 new :D


----------



## Elliebank

Lovely scan pics WL & Gem!!! 

Yay for the Ebay bargains Twiglet!!! I won a moses basket, stand & bedding for £21.00 yesterday!! I had a bidding war on right at the end with another bidder & was well happy when I won!!! :muaha:


----------



## SJK

Morning girls. hope all is well , happy mummys day !! :happydance: xxx



Also RIP poor poor Jade goody, peace at last :cry::cry: xxx


----------



## KimE

Happy mother's day ladies :happydance: 

Poor Jade Goody god rest her soul :cry: poor little boys

WL - congrats on team blue and lovely scan pic 

Gem - Blake's a lovely name and he looks a sweetie from his pic :baby:

Honey - wicked crocs!!! I want some pink ones now!!! :hissy:

Elliebank - I saw and felt bubs move through my belly on Friday, it was amazing so I know how you feel - was reading my book resting on my stomach and she kicked it!! Hubby is gutted though cos he his R&R finished and he went back overseas last week and she wasn't doing it then :hissy: I told him he'll definately be able to feel her in June when I see him next!! :happydance:

Hi Georgina welcome :) I'm a newbie and everyone is really friendly.

Maybethistime - I hope you are feeling better? I have mild spd so can sympathise with pain in the hips/groin

ttfn Kim x


----------



## godivalocks

Nice scan pics, ladies :)!

I was just wondering, anyone else bored out of their minds? Or am I the only one?


----------



## Aquarius24

Hi there, not been on here for a while so thought I would update you, im having a little girl so they tell me and they changed DD to 15 July, hope everybodies bumps are coming along and everyone well, lots a love xx



shelleylu said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I know there is a July buddies thread (hello ladies) but its only till 15th of July, and I will be due on the 16th!!
> 
> So, I thought I'd start a new one as I have seen a couple of BFP's in the last day or so..
> 
> Come and join me and share the anxiety/laughter/obsessing/tears/tantrums and joys of baby growing!!
> 
> All the best of luck to everyone who's still TTC, and all new :bfp: badge holders!!
> 
> xxxx:cloud9:xxxx
> 
> 61 of us!!
> 
> 5 Blue - 2 Pink - 2 Yellow - who will win??!!
> 
> 
> USER..............BFP..........................EDD.......................IMPORTANT DATES/TEAMS!!................
> 
> Flutterbylge.....BFP 18th Oct............Edd - 1st July 2009
> Babydance......BFP 22nd Oct............Edd - 2nd July 2009 - Team PINK!!!
> Stressederic....BFP 31st Oct.............Edd - 5th July 2009 - TEAM BLUE!!!
> Madhatter.....................................Edd - 5th July 2009
> Peanutsmommy..............................Edd - 5th July 2009
> Godivalocks......BFP.........................Edd - 6th July 2009 - Team BLUE!!!
> Maybethistime..BFP 1st Nov..............Edd - 6th July 2009 - Team YELLOW!!!
> Missy85...........BFP 29th Oct............Edd - 6th July 2009
> Jazzy..............BFP.........................Edd - 6th July 2009
> SJK.................BFP 31st Oct............Edd - 6th July 2009..Scan..23rd Feb - Team YELLOW!!!
> Loz...............................................Edd - 6th July 2009
> Itsmelou1984..................................Edd - 8th July 2009..Scan 17th Feb
> Sam78...........................................Edd - 9th July 2009...scan 20th Feb
> Babyblues2.......BFP 4thNov @16Dpo...Edd - 9th July 2009
> Jellybean2009....BFP.........................Edd - 9th July 2009
> Cerilou.............BFP 27th Oct.............Edd -10th July 2009
> Loopylew..........BFP.........................Edd - 10th July 2009
> Lanyloo............BFP 2nd Nov..............Edd - 10th July 2009
> Soliloquise........BFP..........................Edd - 10th July 2009
> Tabbybartley....BFP..........................Edd - 10th July 2009
> Curiosa............BFP 1st Nov...............Edd - 10th July 2009...Scan 23rd Feb (think PINK!)
> Peekers..........................................Edd - 12-16th July 2009
> Wishingonastar..BFP 28th [email protected] - 13th July 2009
> Orange-sox.......BFP 8th Nov..............Edd - 14th July 2009
> Angelofinnose...BFP...........................Edd - 14th July 2009
> Samah.............BFP..........................Edd - 14thJuly 2009
> Nikijones...........BFP 5th Nov @14DPO..Edd -15th July 2009
> Saxogirl............BFP 5th Nov @13DPO..Edd -15th July 2009
> Nattyplus2........BFP 5th Nov..............Edd - 15th July 2009
> Nikkip75............BFP ........................Edd - 15th July 2009
> Honey08...........BFP 6th Nov..............Edd - 16th July 2009...(thinks BLUE!)
> Geogem............BFP.........................Edd - 16th July 2009..Scan10March (Thinks BLUE!)
> Shelley.............BFP 3rd Nov @11DPO..Edd -16th July 2009...Next scan 2nd March(thinks BLUE!)
> Bekkiboo...........BFP..........................Edd - 17th July 2009
> Aquarius24........BFP 5th Nov..............Edd - 17th July 2009
> Canda..............BFP 4th Nov..............Edd - 17th July 2009
> NoClueMommy...BFP..........................Edd - 17th July 2009
> Sarah+.............BFP 7th Nov @11DPO..Edd - 18th July 2009 - Team BLUE!!!
> Rose19...........................................Edd - 19th July 2009
> Trish1200.........BFP11th Nov..............Edd - 20th July 2009
> Sakura.............BFP 9th Nov..............Edd - 20th July 2009
> Merechick.........BFP 7th Nov..............Edd - 20th July 2009
> Jess.................BFP.........................Edd - 20th July 2009
> Peanut78..........BFP.........................Edd - 22nd July 2009...scan 6th Jan
> Aurora.............BFP 7th Nov..............Edd - 23rd July 2009
> Twiglet............BFP.........................Edd - 23rd July 2009 - Team PINK!!!
> Babybooties......BFP.........................Edd - 24th July 2009
> XX~Lor~XX....................................Edd - 24th July 2009
> Whitelilly..........BFP 10th Nov.............Edd - 25th July 2009
> Natalie7...........BFP 16th Nov.............Edd - 26th July 2009
> Dizzynic...........BFP 13th NOv............Edd - 26th July 2009
> Lorien.............BFP...........................Edd - 26th July 2009
> Elliebank..........BFP 15th [email protected] 9dpo...Edd - 26th July 200918th Mar (thinks PINK!)
> Helen0381........BFP 21st Nov.............Edd - 27th July 2009
> Classicalover....BFP..........................Edd - 27th July 2009
> Tigerlady.........BFP 20th Nov @18dpo..Edd - 28th July 2009 - Team BLUE!!!
> Adzuki..............BFP..........................Edd - 28th July 2009 - Team BLUE!!!
> Becstar............BFP..........................Edd - 28th July
> Chelle81...........BP 18th Nov...............Edd - TBC
> Shazzy.............BFP..........................Edd - 30th JUly 2009
> elley_baby248...BFP 22nd Nov.............Edd - 30th July 2009
> Ivoryapril..........BFP 23rd Nov.............Edd - 30th July 2009
> 
> Lola is no longer on our thread unfortunatley, but she's in August Buddies! Congratulations sweetie! xxx
> 
> Thinking of Lyns, KKsarah and their partners :hug:


----------



## honey08

Aquarius24 
congrats on ur pink bump hun !! av u been buying anything yet ? x
godivalocks 
im bored aswell, seems like mondays cum round super fast but my pregnancy seems to be going slow :? lol 
EB 
great bargin !! wow thats fab..........post a pic :dance:

yeh poor jade goody, freeked me out big time.....can u av a smear while preg?if not i defo need one after baby born cos i cant even remember last time i went,but i will make apps all time now....her poor littleboys :cry:

its winding 2day, been gorg all last wk,but this wk up2now is awful,been to tescos for r wkley shop:? mondays do my head in all the jobs/bills we after to sort out !

hope everyones ok, cant belive am 6mth on thursday :dance:


----------



## Twiglet

Congratulations on team pink Aquarius :) 

Mergh I am bored...time is going a tad faster for me now than what it was in 1st Tri...but the days are dragging if that makes sense? Got so much to do too...unless anyone fancies writing my assignment for me? :p

Yay to 6 months on thursday honey :happydance: I'm 6 months a week on thursday...can hardly wait :D


----------



## geogem

hi girls - how are you all?? 

Godiva - I know what you mean I am sooooooooo bored at the moment, my hips have started really aching!! does anyone else get this? feel like an old lady!!

I have also caught another dreaded cold!! I think if it gets any worse its going to be Man flu!!

I feel like S**T!!


----------



## Twiglet

Argh no! Hope it goes quickly Gem. 

I've done 2300 words of this crappy assignment in neat now :happydance: only 5200 to go urggggggh! My aim is to get to 3500 by the end of tonight...think I'll definetly be able to do it now. 

My tiredness has disappeared, I was reallyreally tired a few hours ago and now I feel so awake...must be the work.


----------



## Aquarius24

honey08 said:


> Aquarius24
> congrats on ur pink bump hun !! av u been buying anything yet ? x
> godivalocks
> im bored aswell, seems like mondays cum round super fast but my pregnancy seems to be going slow :? lol
> EB
> great bargin !! wow thats fab..........post a pic :dance:
> 
> yeh poor jade goody, freeked me out big time.....can u av a smear while preg?if not i defo need one after baby born cos i cant even remember last time i went,but i will make apps all time now....her poor littleboys :cry:
> 
> its winding 2day, been gorg all last wk,but this wk up2now is awful,been to tescos for r wkley shop:? mondays do my head in all the jobs/bills we after to sort out !
> 
> hope everyones ok, cant belive am 6mth on thursday :dance:


Hi Honey

Yes Ive bought loads!! ha, got carried away i think:happydance:

They wont do a smear whilst preggers, I have to go every 6 months cos I had abnormal cells removed last year, and they said they will not do it until after. Its a shame about Jade, and it could have been prevented, her poor little boys, RIP Jade xx


----------



## Elliebank

OMG!!! Stop freaking me out!!! 6 months????? That means there's only 3mths left to get everything ready!!! ARGH!!! I'm not bored, I wish it would stop going so fast!!! I can't wait till she's here but am loving being pregnant & am worried about getting the nursery ready in time!!!


----------



## maybethistime

Hey all, 

I am still in sodding pain, god a hate to moan but it is really getting me down, its not helpping that I have loads of uni work to do and sitting in frount of a pc screen really aint doing great for my back sniff sniff, 

Well done twiglet for getting ur work done... 

Confession time, I had a sexing scan done lol...... I felt left out lol 
Im not saying wat im having lol, god im good or should I tell u??!?? tell u what tho it was dangours finding out tho cos my bank has been hit by my spending, lol, the nursery is getting done in april me father in law and me dh are going to do it while i go 2 me mums for easter 
bless them I really cant wait!! really cant wait till baby helme is here lol,


----------



## honey08

EB 4mth left :? april,may,june and baby here july :)


----------



## Elliebank

Ah so when you say 6 months you mean yr at the start of 6mths? I was just looking at it that pregnancy is 9mths so if yr 6mths you've only 3 left!!! I thought when I last worked it out we had longer than that!!!


----------



## honey08

no hun, ur preg for 40wk which is 10mth aint it :? i was very confused aswell till i saw tickers on here saying 39wk etc x


----------



## maybethistime

yeh I have 3 months left as im 6th of july I cant wait, saw a girl im me uni that must be about 8 months gone Im like dam cant believe that Im gonna be wadling around uni with me big belly lol roll on may 29th lol xx


----------



## honey08

yeh but u are preg for up 2 40wk tho arent u ?


----------



## Elliebank

I don't normally look at it in months but I've always been told pregnancy is 9mths!!! I look at it in weeks cos it depends which months they are & they're not all the same length or full weeks. Think it's just over 9mths based on a 30 day month, but of course not all months are 30 days!! I think I'll be 6mths on or around 20th April - that's counting 6mths since my last period (20th Oct) but if you count back 3mths from my due date I'll be 6mths on 26th July. Much easier to say weeks!! Flipping heck, I'm confusing myself here :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

honey08 said:


> yeh but u are preg for up 2 40wk tho arent u ?

Yeah it's 40wks hon x


----------



## maybethistime

I think april, may june are 5 week months, but i do no i have 15 weeks left im 25 weeks 2 day but i worked out im 6months 2day lol, oh dear wat we like


----------



## Elliebank

Ha ha it's weird - before I was pregnant if I asked someone how far they were I always expected them to answer in months, and if they answered in weeks it meant nothing to me, but now I'm pregnant I find it much easier to look at in in weeks! :rofl:


----------



## honey08

:rofl::rofl: same ere !! always been told 9mth,but 40wk is 10mth !!! lol tried telling OH started to get paranoid :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

40wk is between 9 & 10mth chick, cos months are longer than 4wks!! Lets just stick with weeks!! My brain is getting tired :rofl:


----------



## honey08

lol awww yeh !! sorry dont wana add an extra mth on for us xx


----------



## Elliebank

Ha ha I would like the extra month!! More time to get stuff ready!! I've just realised I've just gone 5mths!!


----------



## Twiglet

I want to knowwwwwwwww MB!!! Mehehe. 

Hope the pain quietens down for you! My coccyx bone is still a killing me. 

Am still at 2500 words...I'm a third of the way though, gonna get cracking on some more whilst on here too :D


----------



## godivalocks

maybethistime said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am still in sodding pain, god a hate to moan but it is really getting me down, its not helpping that I have loads of uni work to do and sitting in frount of a pc screen really aint doing great for my back sniff sniff,
> 
> Well done twiglet for getting ur work done...
> 
> Confession time, I had a sexing scan done lol...... I felt left out lol
> Im not saying wat im having lol, god im good or should I tell u??!?? tell u what tho it was dangours finding out tho cos my bank has been hit by my spending, lol, the nursery is getting done in april me father in law and me dh are going to do it while i go 2 me mums for easter
> bless them I really cant wait!! really cant wait till baby helme is here lol,

Hope you feel better, MB. I know about the pain thing, since I have to deal with it, too (just a different pain then what you are dealing with).

I haven't spent much on the kid so far. I bought a few outfits, and I bought some baby food that will keep for when he's ready for it.  Other than that, I've not bought anything.

I've looked at stuff. I don't want to buy a crib, yet, because I probably wouldn't use it for a couple months in the beginning (if ever). 

I looked at travel systems, and have one I'm thinking about getting, but there's a 90 day return policy on it, so I want to get it when it's a couple weeks from my due date. That way I can return it if I find out it's not working out for us, or if there is a problem with it without having to deal with the manufacturer.

Diapers I might stock up on, but even that I am not sure I'll do because I don't know how big the kid will be (I could have a normal newborn, or if I'm like most of the women in the family, have humungo-baby).

I inherited a bunch of baby clothes of different sizes, so I'm set there for a while.

I plan on getting a pump and some bottles, but I've been reluctant to purchase that right now.


OH....for a tip, if you are planning on breast feeding, my mother told me to toughen up your nipples before you give birth so you are not sore when it counts (and get frustrated). In the shower (or wherever, I suppose) use a rough washcloth and buff your nipples a little each time to start to toughen them up.

She was told this by someone else, and she said she had no pain. Part of it will be latch, but part of it is just the "breaking in period" of your nipples becoming accustomed to something they aren't used to.


----------



## whitelilly

Hi girls

Aquarius- congrats on pink bump!

MB- hope you are ok hon, sorry you are still in pain. 

Well, my little man isliking to curl up into a tight ball really low down and it is quite painful sometimes! I have also been getting loads of kicks, today was the most active he has been, was quite the gymnast! 

AND me and hubby did the baby dancing act for the first time since December! I finally allowed him to. Was scared stiff that I would bleed but so far so good. I did have to ask him to stop though as it was a bit nippy, but I think that is just because my virginity has grown back! :rofl:

I HAVE ALSO MOVED UP A BOX, YIPPEEEEE! xxx


----------



## TigerLady

My Dad (I know, strange, right?) told me the same thing about toughening up nipples. So I did some research into it and asked my doc, too. According to what I found and was told, that is an outdated practice and not a good idea. It can mess with the natural oils that your nips start to produce (the new bumps on them) and too much nipple stimuation can actually promote premature labor. I guess you are not even supposed to soap them up or wash them!! My OB nurse/midwife said that you don't need to toughen them up because if nursing hurts, it means baby is not latching properly and needs to learn a better latch -- not that your nipples are too tender. :shrug: I dunno what the right answer is anymore! :dohh:


----------



## Sarah+

MB - You have to tell! If you don't, you'll find yourself saying/typing she or he by accident and the cat will be out of the bag anyhow! We were going to keep it a secret... and it lasted two days! :rofl:

Thanks for the b'feeding tip Godivalocks :) That sounds like a good plan... there's so much conflicting advice out there! I've been a bit freaked out about the whole process!

Had to laugh when I read the discussion about months and weeks etc. :rofl: There was a whole thread debating this a few weeks ago... got rather heated!
My two cents is that you're pregnant for 40 weeks, which is 9 and a bit months, as there are nearly 4 1/2 weeks in a month.... so:
13 weeks = 3 months
17.5 weeks = 4 months
22 weeks = 5 months
26 weeks = 6 months - Start of Third Tri
30.5 weeks = 7 months
35 weeks = 8 months
40 weeks = 9 months
But you know what? When you're pregnant, you're never wrong! So I think we can each say we're as pregnant as we bloody well like! :grr: And no one with a brain in their head will argue!

Went to the GP yesterday and mentioned that my Ob-Gyn tests my urine for glucose, but not protein, so she did the protein test, which was fine, but she noted a high level of white blood cells in my urine, which apparently usually means a UTI, but I have no symptoms and have never had one before. They sent it off to the lab. Hear back in a day or two. Anyone had this happen to them?

We've ordered our nursery furniture! We went with everything in white, as the walls are being painted blue, pale yellow curtains and we have floorboards, so though that would go well. Here it is! 


We're flying back to Aussie on Friday. The first four days are our babymoon/honeymoon we never had, so we're booked to stay in a nice little resort of the coast. Our only plan at the moment is to lay by the pool and read the baby name book! Then we fly down to spent a few days with the family and catch up with friends to show off the bump! Am really looking forwards to it.
:plane:

Next scan on Thursday! Yeaaaa!
 



Attached Files:







prod_thu_5255.jpg
File size: 3.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## honey08

sarah :rofl: aslong as this baby dont plan staying any longer/shorter am ok x LOVE the nursery funiture uv picked !! gorg !

whitelilly 
yeh :sex: !! lol we were same, didnt do it till i was 18wk , and i was super scared !! think he was aswell ! 

my little mans been kicking away lots this morning and i love every kick ! :D


----------



## Twiglet

I feel so sicccccck this morning, I am in true moping mood! I had no morning sickness throughout 1st tri...find out she's a girl at 17 weeks and have had bouts here and there since :( I think its the heartburn causing mine though :hissy:

Yay to your scan next thursday Sarah :happydance: 

Only 12 weeks till mineeee, cant wait! A free 34 week scan...couldn't ask for anything better hehe.

Hope everyone is fine, gonna go eat Liam's crisps as he has some left hehe.


----------



## Twiglet

Ohhh just noticed my bump has expanded outwards again today yaaaaaay :happydance: I shall now stop spamming up this thread and get on with my assignment / have a nap now I have the house to myself and can actually sleep without being woke up by a man / cat.


----------



## godivalocks

My stomach keeps getting bigger and my stretchmarks seem to be multiplying like tribbles. 

Oh, and the bathroom has become my "favorite" room in the house (or wherever I happen to be).


----------



## Twiglet

Well that turned out to be a bit more than a nap :blush: am now at 3000ish words though :happydance:

Godiva: I sympathsise with the bathroom being your "favourite" room, must say my bathroom and I have struck up a friendship in the last few days...am kinda hoping it doesnt stay this way. 

I think my belly button is making its way out :(


----------



## Sarah+

Mine too Twiglet,and it's so deep that I didn't think it would happen :blush:

Does anyone else notice that their belly 'shifts' position from side to side, and even has body parts sticking up at times! Really freaks DH out when he feels it!


----------



## godivalocks

Sarah+ said:


> Mine too Twiglet,and it's so deep that I didn't think it would happen :blush:
> 
> Does anyone else notice that their belly 'shifts' position from side to side, and even has body parts sticking up at times! Really freaks DH out when he feels it!

My belly just seems to get bigger, not shift position. I think the kid squirms around, but I don't think he's ever turned around. I always feel the kicks around the same location, but I think he just twists from side to side rather than flipping and somersaulting.


----------



## maybethistime

HEY HEY girls well we are on team 



PINK lol 

we swore it was a boy but... its not lol so happy weird thing was I was leaning for a Boy but when she said girl I was soooo happy weird hey lol, 

So it pink things all the way which I was adamant was not going to do but i have already started lol 

chat soon ladys xx


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats on team PINK Maybe!!! The girls are catching up now!!! 

Girls I need some help with prams - what are you getting? I like the mothercare trenton deluxe but OH isn't as keen & he's putting me off -

https://www.mothercare.com/gp/produ...?ie=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42803041&mcb=core

He prefers this one - 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HAUCK-TRAXX-...UGGY-PRAM_W0QQitemZ370152757566QQcmdZViewItem

which I do like but I don't want to have to use the car seat on the pram when she's a baby - I don't like the look of them like that.

I found this one today also which I'm gonna show him, but I think you have to use the carseat on the pram when she's little too - or if it says you can adjust the backrest to a lie down position does that mean she can just go in the pram without the carseat? :dohh:

https://www.preciouslittleone.com/acatalog/Hauck_Apollo_4_all_in-One.html


----------



## whitelilly

MB- congrats on team :pink:!!!!!

Elliebank, I am not sure but I think newborns are best lying completely flat on their back? 

Well, I don't know what is wrong with me. Yesterday, I had such a sore low back and I fell asleep at 7pm on the couch. I woke up at 9pm and went for a shower then straight to bed. I was awake on and off with sore hips because I had lain on my side so long. Anyway, today I have had blurry eyesight but I got new contact lenses on Sat and I think they may either a) dirty or b) too strong. My lower back is still a bit sore and I am now paranoid about pre-eclampsia! I have also been having terrifying thoughts about my little man arriving far too early! Help I am going mad! :( xx


----------



## Elliebank

whitelilly said:


> Elliebank, I am not sure but I think newborns are best lying completely flat on their back?
> 
> Well, I don't know what is wrong with me. Yesterday, I had such a sore low back and I fell asleep at 7pm on the couch. I woke up at 9pm and went for a shower then straight to bed. I was awake on and off with sore hips because I had lain on my side so long. Anyway, today I have had blurry eyesight but I got new contact lenses on Sat and I think they may either a) dirty or b) too strong. My lower back is still a bit sore and I am now paranoid about pre-eclampsia! I have also been having terrifying thoughts about my little man arriving far too early! Help I am going mad! :( xx

Yeah I think they are but when it never shows prams in a lie back position, I don't know if that means you COULDN'T use it for a new born, or if it's just not showing it!! :dohh:

If yr worried about pre eclampsia chick defo go & see yr midwife, just to be on the safe side.

I've been worrying too about the baby coming early, after seeing what has happened to Jodie, but try yr best not to worry. Let's face it, we'll probably end up overdue & very peed off!!!


----------



## whitelilly

Elliebank said:


> whitelilly said:
> 
> 
> Elliebank, I am not sure but I think newborns are best lying completely flat on their back?
> 
> Well, I don't know what is wrong with me. Yesterday, I had such a sore low back and I fell asleep at 7pm on the couch. I woke up at 9pm and went for a shower then straight to bed. I was awake on and off with sore hips because I had lain on my side so long. Anyway, today I have had blurry eyesight but I got new contact lenses on Sat and I think they may either a) dirty or b) too strong. My lower back is still a bit sore and I am now paranoid about pre-eclampsia! I have also been having terrifying thoughts about my little man arriving far too early! Help I am going mad! :( xx
> 
> Yeah I think they are but when it never shows prams in a lie back position, I don't know if that means you COULDN'T use it for a new born, or if it's just not showing it!! :dohh:
> 
> If yr worried about pre eclampsia chick defo go & see yr midwife, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> I've been worrying too about the baby coming early, after seeing what has happened to Jodie, but try yr best not to worry. Let's face it, we'll probably end up overdue & very peed off!!!Click to expand...

Yeah probably! My friend is currently in labour and she had to be induced. Baby was due 10 days ago! I think maybe reading the thread about Jodie triggered it off and my eyesight is rubbish today! I am going to wear my glasses tomorrow instead of my new contacts and see if that helps! Thanks!!
xx


----------



## Twiglet

Arggggggggggggggggh today is not my day!!!! First off I get up at 6a, go to the toilet, do my business, come back out...forget my phone so go back in to have one of my stupid cats run in after me with the other chasing it, jump up onto the back of the toilet and knock my phone flying :hissy: My blackberry is now ruined!! Means more expense as I have to buy another one :( not very happy at all as water damage isnt covered by the phone insurance I have. 

Then I miss the post by a few minutes :( have lost my keys, fell over Liam today...hmph I'm in a rotten mood. 

Gotta do my last 2500 words now too. 

Congrats on team pink MB :happydance: I thought I was on Team Blue too! and thought I'd be gutted if they said pink but I was actually really happy lol.

Oh WL, sorry your having such a rough time! :hug:

Sarah I notice that Caitlyn's heart shifts places from one side to the other from morning to night...would love to know what shes up to in there! :lol:


----------



## maybethistime

White lilly

Try not to worrie about pre eclampsia, high blood pressure is something to worrie about in pregnancy which can lead to this so the more u relax and try not to worrie the less likely u are to develop it. I know its easier said that done but its for best hun.

Pain in me back hips and pubic bone is what i seem to get at the min, I even spend hours at uni doing my work as I dread the walk home that much, so every cloud and all that xx


----------



## maybethistime

Dam twig u really are having a hard time aint u, 

I forgot my phone this moring it was pissing down with with rain and I was adamant I was not going back for it becuase after a min walk I could feel me ankles being to swell,

I have 1000 words to do today and I really can not be bothered but yet again i am dreading the walk home so i best crack on with it lol xx


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah :( I'm feel so sorry for myself today actually lol! I hate not having my phone and I hate that they ruined my blackberry...but then like Liam said, which wasnt very helpful at the time ;), if its that easier to break through cats knocking it into water then how easy would a baby break it...but I loved my little blackberry so much! :( Oh well, am getting a G600 delivered tomorrow as it was the cheapest, nicest phone I'd settle for...having worked in 2 phone shops I've found I've become so much more anal over phones :blush: 

Ahh 1000 words! I'll do yours if you do mine? :p


----------



## maybethistime

I have the g600 hun, its not that bad to be honest, does the job, seems so weird coming out without it tho lol, 

1000 words I have a bit already depending on my mood i might just battle on less 2do 2mo, 

Jodies little one seems to be staying put, contractions have stoped so fingers crossed everything will be ok.


----------



## Twiglet

Yay, hope everything stays that way for her :) Will keep my fingers crossed!

Yeah, I the G600 or the Soul were the only ones I was gonna settle for...could have bought the new pay as you go blackberry...but its horrible and I just cant bring myself to replace my beautiful black emerald 8320 :blush: haha suprised I haven't cried over it yet :p

Have done 300 words already...lets hope the grove stays!


----------



## maybethistime

lol, I dont no how many i have done i keep bloody changing it, is that word count adding the words u right in here as well lol


----------



## whitelilly

Phones are such a pain aren't they? They break so goddam easy!

I am not worrying anymore. I just asked the nurse in our team to measure my BP and it was 125/71, which is fine and dandy :) Sooooo my blurry eyes are either because of my new lense prescription, my poor lense-cleaning routine or just hormones! xx


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh if only it was! I'd have finished weeks ago :p 

Oh yes they are WL! I remember my very first phone which I dropped in the bath and that worked fine afterwards...as did my last one actually but this time a cat does it and it breaks...just glad all my pictures were on my memory card not the internal memory...although I have lost all my contacts as they were on the phones memory :(

:happydance: glad everything is fine with your BP deary. My eyes go blurry with my glasses and I'm quite happily blaming hormones until I can afford new ones :blush: hehe. 

Have done 522 words now :happydance: am not going to proof read this assignment either as its only pass or fail and these 7500 words have been the bane of my life!


----------



## maybethistime

Thats good hun, see told ya there is nothing 2 worrie about. 

God dam heartburn and there is no milk about im sucking mints but there doing sod all ahhhhhhhhhh wat next


----------



## whitelilly

I've still not had any heartburn and I am sooo glad! It sounds really painful. i carry the wee gaviscon tablets with me just in case it strikes! 

Quick question. I know LO kicks me in the bladder sometimes but have you ever been kicked in the BUM? Bambino was kicking away last night and I think he must've kicked me square in the rectum cos the shooting pain was agony! lol x


----------



## Twiglet

Urgh, all I can have is mints till my next midwife appointment as Gaviscon and Rennies make me feel so sick! 

I only tend to get my kicks in my bladder or stomach but she does shift around a lot and last night turned around but I fell asleep before I noticed any more kicks.


----------



## soniya

Hi i am due on 28th july 2009..
and today i hv completed 23 weeks 

:crib: its my first pregnancy & i m having a cute little baby boy.

me & my hubby is very happy that we r going to be parents now.


----------



## maybethistime

Kicks, I get them im me bum as well makes me laugh tho as means she is totally kicking me arse every time i think that it makes me giggle, n yep i get the bladder kicks as well peeing every 5 mins so not faire lol


----------



## godivalocks

Elliebank said:


> Congrats on team PINK Maybe!!! The girls are catching up now!!!
> 
> Girls I need some help with prams - what are you getting? I like the mothercare trenton deluxe but OH isn't as keen & he's putting me off -
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/gp/produ...?ie=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42803041&mcb=core
> 
> He prefers this one -
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HAUCK-TRAXX-...UGGY-PRAM_W0QQitemZ370152757566QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> which I do like but I don't want to have to use the car seat on the pram when she's a baby - I don't like the look of them like that.
> 
> I found this one today also which I'm gonna show him, but I think you have to use the carseat on the pram when she's little too - or if it says you can adjust the backrest to a lie down position does that mean she can just go in the pram without the carseat? :dohh:
> 
> https://www.preciouslittleone.com/acatalog/Hauck_Apollo_4_all_in-One.html

I kinda like the 2nd one, too. Looks like it has actual rubber tires rather than the crappy hard plastic ones (which seems to be on everything but the jogging strollers around here).

My dh wants a carrier (which I didn't), but if I'm going to have one, I think I'd prefer it to snap on the stroller. To me, it makes things easier.


----------



## honey08

maybethistime congrats teampink hun :dance:

soniya welcome to july mummys and bnb xx

EB, i like both, i know wot u mean bout the carseat thingy, weve got gracco travel system with carrycot ,then we wont after use the carseat when pushing the pram, then when baby bit older he can just go in the buggy part xx


----------



## maybethistime

ph god im sooo confussed when it comes 2 push chairs i aint got mine yet thank god me mums up in april she can give me some insight lol xx


----------



## Elliebank

I've found this now which I like, very similar to the trenton deluxe -

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...tro-Elite-Travel-System-in-Lemongrass(0069998)


----------



## Twiglet

Heyhey Soniya and welcome to July mummies :) 

Just had a moan to my mum on the phone about my bad day, feel better now hehe.

Our travel system comes with a carrycot and car seat too. Liam doesnt like how they look with babies in a car seat on the pram so we decided on the one we got as it was affordable (even though my mum paid in the end) and we need a car seat as his family live in Cornwall :)


----------



## SJK

maybethistime said:


> HEY HEY girls well we are on team
> 
> 
> 
> PINK lol
> 
> we swore it was a boy but... its not lol so happy weird thing was I was leaning for a Boy but when she said girl I was soooo happy weird hey lol,
> 
> So it pink things all the way which I was adamant was not going to do but i have already started lol
> 
> chat soon ladys xx

shame on you MB !!!! but congrats on team pink :cloud9:, am I the only one left on team yellow ??? :dohh:


----------



## SJK

Hi girls,

hope you are all well, am I the only one now on team yellow ??? !!!

99 days to go today :happydance::cloud9: xx


----------



## Twiglet

Yay on 99 days :happydance:

Have managed to do 928 words so far today! Only 2000 at the mostest left yay :D then references boo!

Am still mourning Mr.Berry..actually cant throw it away! Am too attached...over a phone lol. Its a pain getting peoples numbers again have to admit!


----------



## wishingonastar

nope i'm still team yellow too!


----------



## SJK

wishingonastar said:


> nope i'm still team yellow too!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

yay team yellow xxx


----------



## godivalocks

I am so bored, so I decided to make pecan caramel rolls...from scratch. I'm just hoping the dough rises. If it doesn't, means the yeast are dead.

Guess I am having sticky buns for dinner. So healthy :rofl:. Healthiest part is the pecans.


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

OMG you lot dont stop chatting when I am away!! I have the bum kicking thing too!! My hubby thinks its funny that baby is prodding my "pooh shoot" - arent men lovely!!

I am feeling good at the mo!! I have next week off work so hopefully will have a bit of me time!! I have definately noticed Blake has grown this week tho!! Can see him wriggling around in there trying to get comfy!! 

Well DS and DD finally felt him move last night!! DS was sooo funny his face was a picture!! He was laid on the sfa with me with his hand resting on my belly when he shouted "MUM SOMETHING JUST TAPPED MY HAND!!!" ha ha - it was great - so helaid there for another half an hour and got about 8 more kicks out of it!! 

I have assembled my swinging crib this week and its lovely - I know its early but I am trying to get my pooch used to the fact it is there so she doesnt see it as something to play with when LO arrives - she is a big dog and I think if we piled it on her when the baby arrived she could get a bit boisterous so I am trying to add things bit by bit!!

anyway I have babbled alot tonight 

OH maybe!! - congrats on team pink!!

spk soon

Gem


----------



## godivalocks

That's so funny, Gem. Bet he was excited about feeling it.

I've been sitting here watching the food channel (torture, lol) and the kid has been PUSHING on my belly, with an occasional kick. Mostly just pushing and squirming.


----------



## SJK

morning girls, am in work till lunch :dohh:, then me, dh and ds are heading away till sat for our last trip away with just him, so looking forward to it and dh had better have booked me a facial at the hotel or hes for it !!! only joking, anyway hope alls well, talk soon xxx


----------



## Elliebank

Morning girls, hope yr ok. You know it was mentioned the other day about belly buttons popping out, this might seem like a stupid question but does it go back in when the baby is born? Mine's not out yet but I'm expecting it to be soon. I like my inny!!! :hissy:


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah it does! I asked my mum the same question in a panic hehe.

Well girls after yesterday, my phone not working at all....We took it all apart once more, put it all back together and it works! Better than it did before...but now I've gotten used to the idea of having a G600....plus it makes my bills £10 cheaper so we're selling the blackberry as it's still relatively new. We're gonna get it checked out by one of the phone shops first to make sure all is actually well with it...sods law eh? :hissy:

Have to go to Uni soon to hand this assignment in but it is done!!! :happydance: Am just having some lunch then I'll catch the 2:08 bus :happydance:


----------



## Elliebank

Phew!! 

I can't believe that about yr phone!!! Oh well at least you'll get some money out of it :happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

I knooooow! I'm mightily upset about it, especially as I was mourning it in a dramatic sense yesterday lol. Oh well if it broke from landing in a small amount of water whilst in a leather case, I dread to think what it'll do if a baby is sick on it.

One week till I'm viable, how exciting :D :happydance:


----------



## Elliebank

Twiglet said:


> One week till I'm viable, how exciting :D :happydance:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## geogem

OMG I just thought!! I am viable tomorrow!! he he - I like it when we get to a milestone!!


----------



## Twiglet

:happydance: It's so exciting, I love milestones :D I want the cant see my feet one to come hehehe. 

Well I walked to uni as I felt like I wanted some excercise...never doing that again! Hurts so much but at least my assignment is done :happydance: Exams, Dissertation and folders to do! I'll start Saturday lol. 

Hope everyone else is fine? x


----------



## NikiJJones

Hi ladies. Not been in here for ages! Just been doing my journal, but thought I'd pop in.
I'm getting larger and larger! Little boy is an active little one and kicks me to bits nearly all the time! Still feel sick most days, but not thrown up for 5 weeks now! Hooray!
I've got to have a C section at 39 weeks due to my medical history, but I'm quite OK with it. Just pleased the decision is made finally as the doctors were stressing me out for a while being indecisive.
Been buying a load of stuff: travel system, nappy kit, clothes and things: very exciting.
TOTALLY knackered ALL the time, but I break up for 3 weeks hols tomorrow, so that is good. Then 9 more weeks of work to go till my Maternity leave. Seems like an age, but I'm determined to make it!
HUGE :hug: to all of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## honey08

oohh niikki, so have u got a c-sec date then ? probaley, thats great i think knowing exactley when LO arriving :dance:

im VIABLE 2day !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## whitelilly

nikkip, that's good you know what is happening now. 

honey, CONGRATS! 

I am waiting on hubby coming home with a fish supper. I am starving and going to stuff my face! 

My bump is sore today, having lots of stretching pains but getting kicked all the time too! xx


----------



## Twiglet

Yay Honey :happydance:

Aww WL hope the pains ease up a bit! 

I'm so tired now :( I feel like I am becoming resident moaner of this thread...might actually take up that title hehe ;)


----------



## godivalocks

I wanted a hamburger, been wanting one a few days, so went out to a fast food joint and got one. So, I sat there eating it thinking how good it tasted and yet how bad it was for me.

I have a little over a week left until 3rd trimester. I've been trying to clean some of the mess that has been sitting for a while, thinking that if I don't do it now, I won't be able to do all the bending to get it done later.


----------



## Elliebank

Hey girlies, hope yr all ok.

Have any of you still not got a text buddy? I haven't :-( & would love one - especially to be able to let someone know when I'm in labour in case I haven't got time to get on BnB myself to let everyone know!!! If anyone would like me as a text buddy, pm me!! :hugs:


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies - I am viable today!! woo hoo!! 

I know it seems silly coz theres no way that I would like my baby to be born this early - but at least I know that if it does happen he has a chance!!

Yay for Blake!!

EB - have sent you PM,


----------



## Elliebank

:happydance::happydance: Congrats on being viable hon!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

Yessums, I need a text buddy too. I was only thinking about that yesterday. 

Congrats on viability Gem :happydance: 

I've got to go to my mums today, I slept through Uni :p not that I'm actually overly caring :lol: Caitlyn was kicking me till 3 and Liam was snoring from 6. Not nice!


----------



## godivalocks

Double digit days tomorrow. That will make OH happy, if I ever get to talk to him.


----------



## geogem

Godiva - yay for double digits, I hope you get to speak to OH - I know and understand how much you must miss him right now!!


----------



## godivalocks

I could set my clock by what time of night I will wake up and have to go to the bathroom (but I don't have to). In fact, it's so regular a time, I think it's the kid's kicking that's waking me up and I just have to go as a result.

Last night, when it happened, I woke up STARVING. I resisted. Didn't want to get up and go get something to eat and go back to bed again. It was hard to fall asleep, though, when your stomach is twisting and yelling at you to get something to eat.

The thing is, I ate a good supper. I'm wondering if the kid's going through another growth spurt again, because I'll go through periods of being ravenous and then settle back to my regular eating habits. I've also been craving sweets more than I normally do, which I am finding ridiculous. 

I was just reading something about kids craving sweets when they are experiencing growth spurts, so I wonder if it applies to a fetus, too (so, how does that signal get sent to the mother?).


----------



## wishingonastar

interesting you say you can set clock by waking up cos i've found since being preggo i've woken up at around 7am every morning! most days its fine cos it means i'm always up for work at that time, but at weekends its a pain cos i never get a lie in anymore...if i'd known i'd have treasure my lie-ins a bit more from before pregnancy!!!


----------



## honey08

wishingonastar gosh thats wot im like, 7-730am every morning, wether its a wkend or not :? get tired thro the day tho then if i cant get to sleep im so snappy and in bed for 10pm

well ive booked a 3/4d scan for 14april,and i cannot wait, we were talking to OH mate and she said she so wishes shed had one as its her only child, it be nive day out aswell cos its in a different town :dance: can not wait !!! :dance:


----------



## Twiglet

I can lie in once I have the bed to myself hehe, have no problem...although I wake up at 5, 6 and 7 every morning without fail. 

Yay for the 4D scan Honey :happydance: it kinda hit me this morning when I was sorting through our baby clothes that I'm going to be a mum, its so weird...I got a bit worried about all the responsibility but then Caitlyn started kicking me tonnes and I've felt better since :D


----------



## wishingonastar

lol...yeah the other day i realised although i'd got my head round the fact i'm having a baby...i hadn't quite linked it to the fact i'm gonna be a mum! :dohh:


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah I was trying to explain the shock of the feeling to my friend who just didn't get it lol.


----------



## godivalocks

Yeah, the thought of being a mom is a foreign (and traumatizing) concept to me. I cope by calling it my OH's kid :rofl: .


----------



## whitelilly

godivalocks said:


> Yeah, the thought of being a mom is a foreign (and traumatizing) concept to me. I cope by calling it my OH's kid :rofl: .

Me too lol, I keep saying "Your baby is kicking me/ keeping me awake etc etc"

I had the worst pains yesterday all day. I think they were stretching and I also had low dull constant cramps :( Seems to have settled down today. I assume that this is normal though and just baby growing again?! xx


----------



## wishingonastar

don't worry whitelilly...i too have been getting some aches and twingy pains...think we must be stretching some more inside!


----------



## godivalocks

I get those aches/cramps on and off, too, and I've been assuming it's growing pains. I also get these weird pains (almost feels like getting bug bites) around my navel.


----------



## Twiglet

Hehe Godiva I am so doing that for a little while...Liam your baby is kicking me / keeping me awake...lovely hehe :D

Yeah I've been getting twinges and am constantly hungry so I figure baby is going through a growth spurt...maybe I'll actually start to get a bump now? :blush:


----------



## SJK

Hey girls, Im back, had a great weekend, got back yesterday, plenty to do for the wee man, 

yay gem for being viable :cloud9:

:happydance::happydance: honey for 4d scan, mine is next week, can believe its flown in :cloud9:

WL hope your feeling better soon, Ive had them aches too :blush:

Ended up on h'pital last night with swollen ankles, hands and fingers :cry:, I rang the mat unit and they said to come straight down to rule out pre-eclampsia, blood pressure, urine etc was all ok, but Iv to take it easy for a few days, so off work till at least wed xx 

Hope everyone else is well :cloud9: xx


----------



## KimE

Hey girls hope everyone's ok and having a great Sunday :happydance:

SJK - glad to hear everythings ok hun

Honey - oooooooooo exciting 3d scan! Yay! When I went for my gender scan the guy just switched to 3d which was a shock but lovely as we were only expecting 2d. DH and I just stared at the screen gobsmacked :cloud9:

Whitelilly - I have these feelings too, like a cross between a stitch and having eaten too much. I think its normal :hugs:

Bubs has been kicking like crazy the last week and can actually see my belly move - its amazing (and a little scary - makes everything so more "real")

I just need to sound off a bit :hissy: - hubby rang from overseas earlier and he was in a funny mood (tired I think) and we were chatting about the summer ball and how I would be very, very preggie by then and I was worried about finding something to wear and said if it was fancy dress then I probably wouldn't go and somehow we ended up falling out and he said he would try and ring back later when I stopped having a go at him and stopped wasting our "minutes" :cry: have been upset since as we only get to speak a few times a week, I know I'm being overemotional and normally I would just shrug it off and say he's just tired and its hard being in a relationship where they're away all the time but I just can't pull myself together today and I'm sat waiting for him to call back :( men - bet they don't let falling out bother them!! Does anyone else find that they get more emotional around the time you would have had PMT normally? I think thats my problem :dohh:

On a brighter note - I've moved up another box YAY! :happydance:


----------



## wishingonastar

big hug hun :hugs:
i'm afraid i can't really help with the hormonal outbursts cos for some reason they seem to have evaded me for this pregnancy! however, i think from what you've said, lets be honest even if you weren't pregnant it would be hard and emotional speaking to your OH at the mo cos you feel like every minute has to count and you can't just have a laid back convo, so the fact you're emotional cos of pregnancy on top of that adds extra fuel/pressure

just make sure he knows you love him and vice versa and it'll help you get through x


----------



## honey08

whitelilly 
i was like this all day yday,uncomfy at times, LO just must b growing :D


----------



## KimE

wishingonastar said:


> big hug hun :hugs:
> i'm afraid i can't really help with the hormonal outbursts cos for some reason they seem to have evaded me for this pregnancy! however, i think from what you've said, lets be honest even if you weren't pregnant it would be hard and emotional speaking to your OH at the mo cos you feel like every minute has to count and you can't just have a laid back convo, so the fact you're emotional cos of pregnancy on top of that adds extra fuel/pressure
> 
> just make sure he knows you love him and vice versa and it'll help you get through x

Thanks wishingonastar :hugs: I know I'm always more emotional when he's on tour because of the strain of missing him and being on my own - just let it get to me today :hissy: damn Sundays!!! Am thinking a bit straighter now - was :muaha: earlier!! xx


----------



## honey08

omg december due dates are here already :shock:


----------



## elley_baby248

Hey all 

I know i've not been around for ages but things have been mad and tbh i was constantly worrying something was wrong with the bay and being on here didn't help so i needed a break done me the world of good too. 

I have to say i'm glad it's not just me with a "bump" mines like a bloddy mountain i feel huge but i love it! All the pain and sickness and not being able to eat meat has gone and tbh i've never felt better!

I also found out am having a little boy!! So excited i got what i wanted and so did OH! All his nursery is done and he has loads of little clothes here waiting for him just need time to hurry up a bit more although it already feels like it's flown by! Just need to buy my pram now and we'll be all sorted i feel so organised lol!

I hope everyone is ok and doing well! 

BTW am no longer a teenager now lol i turned 20 last week


----------



## Twiglet

Congrats on the blue bump :happdance: 

Hope everyone is good today? I'm feeling really well today :happydance: just gotta start thinking of that dissertation now :(


----------



## whitelilly

Congrats elley_baby! We're all boy mad here on July buddies!

Well, as you know I hadn't been feeling great so I went to the docs this afternoon and I have protein in my urine :( I have a flipping kidney infection so I am on bed rest and antibiotics! No wonder my back was killing me. 

How are you all x


----------



## Twiglet

Argh, hope it passes by quickly for you WL! 

Yeah there are so many baby boys due in July! Hopefully the team yellows will even it out a bit hehe.


----------



## honey08

elley_baby248 
congrats on ur blue bump hun !! glad u feel better after a break x
WL 
hope ur ok hun x


----------



## godivalocks

Boy, I am pooped today.

Day started out horribly. I had been meaning to mow the lawn, which had gotten really high, very fast due to all the rain + sun. Went and got gas for the mower, made sure the tank was topped off, got on and went to start it...and it wouldn't start. Sounded like the battery was dying.

Now the mower was in an odd place in the garage...I tried dragging it out (it's a riding mower). I moved it a little bit. Called some old neighbors, who said if I ever needed help, to call them. I've never jumped a mower before, so wasn't sure what to do. Anyway, they called some of my other neighbors, and a couple of the men came over and pulled out the mower, hooked it up, and jumped it for me. That did the trick and it started. 

Then one of the men proceeded to cut my lawn for me, which I thought was very nice of him, especially since he'd been in the process of mowing his own lawn when he came over to help me. 

Then I had some errands out on the town, had to pick up the box springs for my new mattress for the guest room. Got that home, and drug it in by myself and got it and the mattress on the guest bed.

Got through with that, and was just settling down and my dog started barking ferociously at the door. I hear a knock.

Some of my OTHER neighbors had come over to help secure the big gate on my fence that is faulty and would come open every time it stormed and the wind blew a bit. I was soooo grateful, since I couldn't budge the gate myself.

It just made me so grateful to those neighbors. And the one couple who fixed the gate, when they found out I was going to have a baby, said to come over and take my pick of their baby stuff since they weren't going to need it any longer (they'd had their last kid). 

Somewhere in-between all that, I managed to get my kitchen semi-clean, and swept and mopped the floors. Spring Fever. It's on me (and I think everyone else, too).

Oh yeah, and thank goodness for nice neighbors!

So now I'm pooped. It's been a busy day. Tomorrow will be much quieter, since it's supposed to rain.


----------



## whitelilly

Morning! I wish someone would mow my lawn! It's like a jungle now.

Well, I am feeling marginally better this morning. I managed to sleep for almost 7 hours straight which is a miracle considering I was in agony. Pain still sore today but a bit better. Baby is kicking lots so I am hoping he is ok and unaffected by how rubbish mummy feels! Plus my appetite is coming back, I just had cereal and am considering a big slice of chocolate cake but it's only 8am!!! Maybe I will just have a banana!

xx


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

not been on for a couple of days and thought I'd pop in to say hi!! I am feeling really good at the mo!! me and hubby seem to be getting on a little bit better - I think I might have been taking some hormones out on him!!! 

Well I have a week off work!! Yay!! its soo nice to be able to pick the kids up from school and walk the dog in the day and relax!! 

Spoke to Shelleylu last nite - hopefully she is moving later on this week and should be back on the internet, so will be in to chat soon!! 

She seems to be suffering a little from hormones at the mo, said it feels like 1st tri again (sore bbs, feeling icky etc!!) so sending her some love and hope she picks up again soon!! 

Well midwife appointment on Friday - will be 25 weeks!! Yay!! get my grant form and hopefully my Mat B1 as I still havent got it and work are starting to complain!! 

well have babbled a bit now - spk soon!!


----------



## Elliebank

Hi girls - Elley baby congrats on team blue & happy birthday for last week :hugs:

WL glad yr feeling a little better, hopefully you'll be 100% soon :hugs:

Godiva you have verey nice neighbours!!!

Gem - say hi to Shelley for me & glad yr enjoying yr week off.

Think I'm gonna have to ring the hospital - I was talking to my OH earlier & all of a sudden my vision went weird - I could see loads of silver specs everywhere I looked. Worried that it could be pre eclampsia. Can't ring midwife as they're only there on Mondays :hissy:


----------



## whitelilly

EB- my vision was really funny last week... definitely get your BP checked. Mine was fine and apparently vision probs are quite common in pregnancy. xx


----------



## Elliebank

I've spoken to a midwife at the hospital & she said not to worry, it was prob cos I'd just got up & it would be unlikely to be pre eclampsia at this stage of my pregnancy. Just got to ring back if it happens again. I'm at midwife on Monday anyway so will get checked then. My blood pressure has always been normal when they've checked it, even when they worried us about the cysts on her brain xx


----------



## geogem

Hope everything is okay hunni!! 

have you heard anything else about the cysts?? will they be scanning again to have a look - see if they have gone?


----------



## Elliebank

geogem said:


> have you heard anything else about the cysts?? will they be scanning again to have a look - see if they have gone?

They've told us they're nothing to worry about cos they couldn't see anything else wrong. Apparently all babies have them & they normally disappear at about 20wks. They're not scanning again cos they will definitely go before she is born, even if there is something wrong.


----------



## SJK

Hey girls,

eb hope your feeling better soon,

I went to docs again yday and my bp has started to come down and she gave me pee sticks to check for protein myself,

tell shelley we said hi xx


----------



## whitelilly

:rofl: what are we all like? these little babies better appreciate all our efforts to get them here in one piece and all the suffering we have gone through! xx


----------



## Elliebank

I got OH's Mum a good Mothers Day Card that says it all - it said something like '18 hours of pain, varicose veins, stretchmarks, morning sickness & all I get is a feckin card?' :rofl:


----------



## godivalocks

Elliebank said:


> Think I'm gonna have to ring the hospital - I was talking to my OH earlier & all of a sudden my vision went weird - I could see loads of silver specs everywhere I looked. Worried that it could be pre eclampsia. Can't ring midwife as they're only there on Mondays :hissy:

I would definitely check it out. If you got a headache after the specks went away, could be a migraine, but it still would be worth having it checked out.

edit...ah, see that you already checked it out. Good that it's nothing.


----------



## Twiglet

Hello there ladies :)

Ahh Godiva what lovely neighbours! I have a lovely next door neighbour, she's from Africa and her kids come in to ours all the time. The other side are flats and the ones that join onto ours all they do is smoke weed...joy. 

EB glad its nothing to worry about :) 

Glad the blood pressure is going down too SJK :happydance:

I was so tired today! Didnt sleep too well as my youngest cat decided he wanted to be with me and only me...brat.

Am gonna start typing my dissertation soon, much too scary :| lol.

Other than that nothing interesting going on in my life, booked my midwife appointment and couldn't get in till the 16th April which will make me 26 weeks...fun, which means she'll probably combine that and my next appointment and take bloods then! Urgh :|


----------



## maybethistime

SJK said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> hope you are all well, am I the only one now on team yellow ??? !!!
> 
> 99 days to go today :happydance::cloud9: xx

So sorry SJK i tried but when me brother asked me for an early mothers day pressie i could not resist saying no lol ohh well, xx got her name sorted and everything decorating starts soon 2 yippie lol xx


----------



## whitelilly

Morning girls!

Well my nightmare continues- I had the worst ever diarrhoea last night :( I had pursuaded hubby to take me for a BUrger King because I really wanted a burger but about 10pm had the worst gas ever. That then turned into the embarrassing problem! 

I am wondering whether I have eaten something funny or whether it might be the antibios as I know that's a side-effect although I have taken amoxicillin before and been ok. I haven't taken a tablet since last night as too scared but I know that's bad as I have a kidney infection. What do I do? 

Sorry top be such a bloody moaner just now xxxx


----------



## elley_baby248

I know what you mean about being in first tri again i feel exactly the same way it's not nice! but aslong as i can feel little man kicking me i can deal with it cause it's worth it lol! 

I spent lastnight doing baby washing i decided it needed to be done so thought while i can gauruntee this washing machine isn't about to blow up i'll do it now lol


----------



## godivalocks

whitelilly said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> Well my nightmare continues- I had the worst ever diarrhoea last night :( I had pursuaded hubby to take me for a BUrger King because I really wanted a burger but about 10pm had the worst gas ever. That then turned into the embarrassing problem!
> 
> I am wondering whether I have eaten something funny or whether it might be the antibios as I know that's a side-effect although I have taken amoxicillin before and been ok. I haven't taken a tablet since last night as too scared but I know that's bad as I have a kidney infection. What do I do?
> 
> Sorry top be such a bloody moaner just now xxxx

That's not pleasant at all. Hope you're feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## SJK

maybethistime said:


> SJK said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> hope you are all well, am I the only one now on team yellow ??? !!!
> 
> 99 days to go today :happydance::cloud9: xx
> 
> So sorry SJK i tried but when me brother asked me for an early mothers day pressie i could not resist saying no lol ohh well, xx got her name sorted and everything decorating starts soon 2 yippie lol xxClick to expand...

Its ok , I forgive you xx :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Twiglet

Hope your feeling better soon WL :hug: 

I'm viable tomorrow...it kinda feels like a birthday :lol: 

Am too tired today, had friends around and now I want to go to sleep again and it's only 1:15....little one is kicking me though so I'm happy :)


----------



## whitelilly

I am viable on Saturday and it is my actual birthday on Monday!! 

Bambino is very active past couple of days, which I love! I think he has had more room since last night's toilet escapade!!!


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh how exciting :D 

Yeah I notice that Caitlyn gets a lot more active after the toilet sometimes :blush: 

She's having quite a quiet day at the moment but I've had a few kicks so dont mind. 

Ahh forgot to mention last night I had my first loss of balance! I was standing with my hand on the chair and next thing I knew me and the chair were on the floor...Liam said I just seemed to topple (think I made the chair wobble) :rofl: Caitlyn was all fine though. :)


----------



## Aquarius24

Hi Girls, just wanted to ask has anyone got their line of niagra (or whatever its called) yet? I havent and I want one! lol. Also anyone elses boobies really itchy? Its driving me mad! Im wondering if its milk coming?? The joys of pregnancy xx:hug:


----------



## godivalocks

I haven't got the line, and I don't think I'm going to get one. I do have lots of stretchmarks already, on the other hand, and it's quite depressing.


----------



## Twiglet

I dont have the line, my mum never had it with any of us...and I dont tan at all ever and apparently if you tan well you have more of a chance? Well I go lobster coloured :rofl: 

I'm viable todaaaaaay :D :happydance:


----------



## SJK

Hey girls, hope all is well ???

No line for me either, I didnt have one the last time x


----------



## godivalocks

I'm incredibly bored today. So very bored.

And hungry. 

Boredom and hunger is a BAD combination.


----------



## SJK

well girls I have jumped ship into the 3rd tri, there are a few of us, where is the time going ?? :cloud9:


----------



## godivalocks

I'm there already...a little early, yes, but that's okay.

Don't really have much to say in there, yet, but getting an education, lol.


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

Shelleylu text me earlier and was asking if anyone has noticed reduced movement as she is quite worried her LO is awfully quiet this week!! 

I told her to get a bottle of lucozade and lay down for an hour or two to see if this makes them lively, (this is what I do if I'm feeling a little worried) said she has felt them move since but wondered if anyone elses movement had reduced?

I am feeling good at the mo!! not sleeping to good at the mo but still okay, Midwife appointment tomorrow _ wanna see how much weight I have gained!! 

WL - its my hubby's birthday on Monday too!! and my mum's on Tuesday!! 

anyway spk soon!! 

TTFN


----------



## Twiglet

Caitlyn has stopped moving as much the last few days...can hear her heartbeat with my doppler though so not too worried but yeah defo reduced movement the last few days...am hoping its a growth spurt and she starts moving more soon :)


----------



## TigerLady

Otter has active days and much less active days. He'll wriggle like mad for a couple of days then I will feel very little for a day or two... then back to wriggling around again.


----------



## godivalocks

The kid's been pretty quiet most of the day today, but right now I am feeling him wiggle around.

Finally feeling him up in my ribs, and I am wondering if he's stretching out because I also feel a wiggle in the opposite hip bone, as well.


----------



## maybethistime

Gem- Lo has got very active but generally at night but it has only just started proper movements tell her not to worrie bout it, think they start sleeping pattern so thats might be wat it is xx


----------



## Aquarius24

My LO is not very active during the day but comes alive at night! some days she is more active than others, they say as long as you can count around 10 movements per day, not to worry x


----------



## Aquarius24

Also if you are worried I was told to drink ice cold water and then lie down and she/he should wriggle!


----------



## Elliebank

Mine's having a quiet day today which made me worried but I've just felt her so I'm happy now


----------



## elley_baby248

Mine had a busy morning but a quiet afternoon which he does quite often so am not all that fussed


----------



## SJK

Hi Girls :happydance:

Yes Gem, tell her my lo has quiet moments too, a few times, I have checked it on the doppler jst to be sure xx


----------



## godivalocks

I hate when I eat and only an hour or two later I am hungry again. It's hard to keep up with my appetite now.


----------



## Twiglet

Argh Godiva that is my biggest problem right now! Liam went to KFC last night and bought me two burgers as he knew I'd be hungry at some other point in the night :blush: 

I'm getting bored of all this eating and dread to think of the consequences but oh well whilst I have an excuse I may as well use it :rofl:


----------



## SJK

Have a good weekend girls, 3 days unitl my 4d scan on monday night, woohoo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9: xx


----------



## godivalocks

SJK said:


> Have a good weekend girls, 3 days unitl my 4d scan on monday night, woohoo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9: xx

Oh, exciting! I thought about getting one for OH's sake, but he said "why?" so I guess I won't.

Anyway, I've been busy in the kitchen making lemon bars, and pounding out some chicken breast and putting it in a marinade. Hope to grill out tomorrow. Tomorrow I'm going to make a portabello and asparagus salad that I saw online that looks really yummy.


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh i love experimenting with new receipes! i got an italian cookbook from the book man at work (they come round with cheap books) and i made chicken and asparagus tagilitelle which was divine!


----------



## elley_baby248

Well i'm away for the weekend later on going to the BTCC at Brands Hatch so excited! 

OH felt the baby move and kick for the first time last night and i've never seen him smile so much it was so cute! He said he couldn't wait for him to get here now and wen i asked why he said cause it's my little man i wanted to cry he was that cute! :cloud9:


----------



## Twiglet

wishingonastar said:


> ooh i love experimenting with new receipes! i got an italian cookbook from the book man at work (they come round with cheap books) and i made chicken and asparagus tagilitelle which was divine!

Liam has one of those book people too and he bought me a 500 cake one, guess what he was angling for? :rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

Twiglet said:


> wishingonastar said:
> 
> 
> ooh i love experimenting with new receipes! i got an italian cookbook from the book man at work (they come round with cheap books) and i made chicken and asparagus tagilitelle which was divine!
> 
> Liam has one of those book people too and he bought me a 500 cake one, guess what he was angling for? :rofl:Click to expand...

ha ha! gotta give him credit for trying!!! :rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

elley_baby248 said:


> Well i'm away for the weekend later on going to the BTCC at Brands Hatch so excited!
> 
> OH felt the baby move and kick for the first time last night and i've never seen him smile so much it was so cute! He said he couldn't wait for him to get here now and wen i asked why he said cause it's my little man i wanted to cry he was that cute! :cloud9:

aww so sweet :)


----------



## godivalocks

Those lemon bars sure are good going down, but sure don't feel good once they are down. Ugh, now I've got and upset stomach/heartburn.

Guess no more lemon bars for me.


----------



## honey08

SJK ........... exciting for ur 4d scan hun ! weve one booked for 14april cant wait to see baby again and garys son is coming aswell FX it be a lovley day out for us all, so excited to see baby, defo post ur pics so we can all av a look and a "awwww" :lol:

ive been so bored today, ive a sorethroat, tried going to sleep bout a hr ago but cudnt get to sleep :dohh: just so bored uknow :? 

is anyones baby breached ? i knew he was b4 i was told at my 20wk scan,ive never had a kick above my belly button uknow, im hoping hes guna turn on his own !


----------



## whitelilly

honey i've had very few higher up kicks they're usually low down. I also haven't been to the toilet since my diarrhoea on tues night! that's been 5 days :( I think it's cos he's so low down! x


----------



## Twiglet

She's never been high up for me at all... :( I'm praying for a natural birth every single day as there's so much counting against it at the moment...she has 16 weeks to move! and 11 weeks for my placenta to move up. Fingers crossed ladies!

I've had a lovely day today, BBQ with friends :D Bubba kicking loads, she even kicked Daddy in the face last night :happydance: cause he was talking to her :p 

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## whitelilly

Well I am still up and hubby is in bed. We had a fight :(

It's my bday tomorrow and I want to go into town nice and early. He wants to lie in though. I argued back and said that he knows I can't lie in anymore and I don't want to hang around waiting for him. I also went mad cos he said he was going to get up early and get me a card and present!!!!! Now, I am usually perfectly reasonable. He didn't give me a card on our wedding day, I got it three days late. I also got my lasy years bday pressie in an asda carrier bag after he'd bought it that same day too (on my bday). I am so upset that he has made no effort!!!! :( xx


----------



## SJK

morning girls :happydance:

:hugs: WL , happy birthday :happydance:, I know things seem to annoy us even more at the min, but seriously hes a man :dohh:, dont be getting upset today xx

hope you all had a good weekend, with us moving the wee man into the big room, our pc hasnt been connected, so yes I will post pics of my scan tonight :cloud9: when I can, talk soon xx


----------



## maybethistime

Morning every one

Happy birthday WL 

Well Had me midwife appointment today baby helme is measuring 27 weeks which is great heart beat is fine and I was given my form for my 190 grant appartently they pay out im may, 

I have a to see a physio cos I have the symtoms of SPD rock on lol never mind at least I no it aint all in my head lol xx

Oh yeah im in 3rd tri now whop whop xx


----------



## SJK

maybethistime said:


> Morning every one
> 
> Happy birthday WL
> 
> Well Had me midwife appointment today baby helme is measuring 27 weeks which is great heart beat is fine and I was given my form for my 190 grant appartently they pay out im may,
> 
> I have a to see a physio cos I have the symtoms of SPD rock on lol never mind at least I no it aint all in my head lol xx
> 
> Oh yeah im in 3rd tri now whop whop xx

yay 3rd tri :happydance:, glad all went well with mw :cloud9:, not long to go :baby::cloud9:


----------



## maybethistime

ohh SJK good luck with ur 4 d scan 2day hun just seen god im slow lol, so exciting xx


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

I also had a m/w appointment on Friday!! Peanut was measuring 27 weeks too!! although I was only 25 weeks exactly!! Heartbeat was good and everything seemed fine but I think its going to be another big boy!!


Anyway I am feeling fine at the mo - belly starting to feel really heavy at the mo tho and seems to have grown loads in the past week!! 

WL - Happy birthday, dont let your hubby get to you, just have a good birthday. Its my hubby's birthday today too!! bless him - we seem to be getting on a lot better just lately and i know it sounds soppy but at the moment I really do love him!! Obviously I always love him but i'm sure you know what I mean when your going through good times and realise your actually quite lucky!!

anyway - soppyness over spk later 

xx


----------



## maybethistime

aww gem thats really sweet, I no wat u mean tho we had a huge barmy a few weeks back but realised that was my hormons haha, 

now I couldnt be happier, even when im struggling to do something simple he is there 2 lend a hand bless him not sure wat I would do with out him 

Big shout out 2 ours DH yay lol


----------



## Twiglet

Happy Birthday WL :happydance: 

Yay to third tri MB :D :happydance:


----------



## geogem

Yay - think this should be hubby appreciation week!! 

he has been really good with helping me out this last few weeks and has just been lovely!! 

Yay on 3rd Tri BTW maybe!!


----------



## SJK

Thats me away girls, will try to get on later to let you know how the scan went, but pc is down :cry:, will try and get dh to reconnect :happydance:, have a good day, only 6 hours to go :happydance::happydance::cloud9: xx


----------



## geogem

good luck sjk - sooooo exciting!!


----------



## geogem

Morning ladies, SJK - how did the scan go? hope everything went okay. I just noticed I only have 101 days to go so will be in double figures from Thursday!! I have just worked out too that I only have 9 and a half weeks left at work!! OMG its going soooooo quick!! 

I cant wait to meet little Blake now!! It was hubby's birthday yesterday and I got him a daddy card from Blake and put I cant wait to meet you daddy in it - bless the guy he nearly cried!!

getting closer girlies!! not long now and we'll be sharing birth stories!!

ttfn!!


----------



## godivalocks

I am NOT looking forward to the whole birth thing, no matter which way it comes out. Women really get the short end of the stick, if you know what I mean. 

On the other hand, I can't wait to get my body back where it stops hurting, where I can actually do something physical without hurting, I can horseback ride (right now, I can't even get on, it hurts so bad).


----------



## geogem

Godiva - I know what you mean!! doesnt matter which way, its gonna hurt at some point, wish there was some easier way out!! 

I also want my body back - starting to ache like an old lady and my tum just feels sooooo heavy!! I'd love to be able to go on my horsies but like you the thought of it just pains me!! 

this is the reason I want a natural birth!! you get back to normal a whole lot quicker and you can get back to your old self in no time if all goes to plan!!


----------



## geogem

OMG girlies - where r u all? 

is no-one talking this week? have I missed out on something?


----------



## Elliebank

I'm here!!! :hi: Been in the office all week so not been able to come on but I'm working from home today.

How are you? I'm ok apart from bloody indigestion!! :hissy:


----------



## geogem

Hi EB - hope your okay, I feel quite good at the moment too although belly is huge!! Someone actually asked me when I was due the other day and when I said not til July, her reply was "oh s*!t!! you're huge!!" great - thanks love!! ha ha 

people do have a way of making you feel better dont they!!


----------



## Elliebank

Ha ha some people just don't think!! I haven't had anyone ask me when I'm due & I'm dying for someone to!!


----------



## geogem

Oh believe me you will soon get bored of it!! 

Hooray for Easter this week!! 4 days off work!! I cant wait!! I know I've only been back 3 days but I really dont feel like working anymore. But hey only 9 weeks left at work and 4 bank holidays in that time span!! so will go really quckly I hope!! When are you leaving work becky?


----------



## Elliebank

I know, I'm ready for the 4 day weekend!! I'm not sure yet, my contract is currently to 3.7.09 so even if it's extended I think I'll finish then. I'm due 26.7.09. Do you know if there's any restrictions on driving when yr so far along?


----------



## geogem

I dont think so!! I took my driving test when I was 8 1/2 months pregnant with my DS so obviously the examiner didnt mind!!


----------



## Elliebank

Oh, I was hoping there would be then I could blag work that I needed to work from home for the last few weeks!


----------



## geogem

Just tell them you are struggling to fit behind the wheel! ha ha.

I'm getting excited now!! these last few weeks have gone really quickly and I am hoping the next 9 do too so then I'll be off work before I know it!! Just starting to panic a bit about how I will manage on maternity pay!! i will be losing £180 per week!! I know we should (in theory) be fine but with the credit crunch I dont like the idea of losing all that cash!!


----------



## Elliebank

I know, I'm worried about that too. I'm on quite a good wage so it will be a massive drop for us. OH is self employed too & doesn't have work every day at the mo, so God knows how we'll manage. I worry though cos he's mentioned a few times that it would make sense for me to go back full time & he work part time then we don't pay as much in child care, cos I earn more but I don't think I could cope with that. I know it's selfish but I want to be the one at home with the LO, and would just hate going out to work whilst he's with the baby.


----------



## geogem

I know the feeling - my hubby's job is not 100% secure at the mo as the company is not doing very well!! he earns really good money and if he loses his job we'd be devastated. But I could come back to work early and leave him with LO if this happened and we would manage but I dont want it to happen like that!! I want to have my time off with him and enjoy my time off work!! I know this sounds selfish but its not like I could get the time over again and I think I'd be missing out!! I hate the fact that I need to be a working parent as it is, and definately dont like the idea of going back after Blake is here but that has to be done - going back early would devastate me!!


----------



## Elliebank

Me too, I think it's valuable time. How long are you having off?


----------



## geogem

thinking about taking the 9 months off!! cant afford to go totally unpaid!


----------



## Twiglet

Hello ladies :D

Have had a busy few days but am finally chilling :D

Mergh, money issues are not my favourite topic right now...I dont have a job as I'm pregnant and a STUDENT to boot...and then to top it all off I may not qualify for SMP which leaves me and OH living on his pooey wage... mergh fingers crossed I get something! 

Thinking about asking my midwife to prescribe me Gaviscon as I'm fed up of buying it :blush: it's so expensive! But I need it so much :lol: 

How is everyone else?


----------



## godivalocks

For myself, I am just plain old bored. 

This week, nothing much is going on, but next week I expect to go to a third tri class and a first time parent class. I might have to take the latter one again, closer to the date. 

I should be signing up for childbirth class soon...supposedly they fill up fast, so have to do it ahead of time and I'm in the weeks they recommend it. Need to sign up for breastfeeding class, too.


----------



## Elliebank

Twiglet said:


> Thinking about asking my midwife to prescribe me Gaviscon as I'm fed up of buying it :blush: it's so expensive! But I need it so much :lol:

I rang my docs up for a prescription & they gave me a 'minor ailments card' which you can take to the chemist 6 times (they stamp it each time) & they can give you gaviscon as indigestion is on the list. And as long as you have yr maternity exemption card, you don't pay. I went last week & they gave me some no problem.


----------



## Twiglet

You can do my dissertation if you want Godiva? Cant promise it'll do anything for your boredom though...it increases mine :rofl:

Ahh thanks EB, am definetly gonna try to get that.


----------



## godivalocks

Twiglet said:


> You can do my dissertation if you want Godiva? Cant promise it'll do anything for your boredom though...it increases mine :rofl:

Must be like trying to read an accounting text, lol.

Lately, I've had the kid squirming and kicking around my ribs. He's doing it now. I'm now wondering what it's going to be like in three months if he's already squirming this much in my ribs.


----------



## geogem

Twiglet - I asked my midwife for some and she had no problems giving me it!! then she has just put it on repeat prescription so I can get it whenever I need it.

Godiva - hopefully the classes will aleviate some of the boredom, I never did them so I wouldnt really know.


----------



## Elliebank

I've just posted some bump pics in my journal so thought I'd post one here cos never have on this thread -

https://img11.imageshack.us/img11/1517/dscf1474.th.jpg 

It's at 24+2


----------



## geogem

nice bump EB - think i'm gonna post some bump piccies tonight - mine is massive compared to you tho! look like i have a beach ball up my top!!


----------



## Twiglet

Oww I'm jealous, mine is teeny tiny still :(

Lovely bump pic though EB :)


----------



## SJK

Hi girls, Im back, bloody pc at home wouldnt work, hope you are all doing well :happydance::happydance:

well girls I had the 4d scan and tbh I was very disappointed , the girl wasnt very nice, didnt have any chat and when we asked her a question, it was such a hassle for her to even answer, so it got to the stage I was afraid to open my mouth :cry:, well she got worse and because baby wouldnt lie rough, she started to shake my stomach over and over, she then pointed out the cord up at the neck and when I asked would it move ok, she spoke down to me like a child as if I shouldve known better. At this stage I was in tears. Twice at the start I made a point of saying We didnt want to know the sex and guess what, she specifically went to that area and then asked was I crying because I was dissapointed in the sex. I am making an offical complaint, not because I want a refund or a free scan, but of the way she treated me and her whole attitude, BITCH !! Not all is bad, I am trying to upload a pic here, I got a yawn and a smirk from :baby: :cloud9:xxx


----------



## geogem

OMG SJK thats awful!! 

I cant believe she was like that - I would make a complaint too!! BITCH!! so dop you know the sex? its awful finding out when you are wanting the surprise -believe me, I know!! 

Glad all is okay with LO tho!! shame the horrible cow ruined the experience for you!! 

dont do that to me again tho!! was starting to think something had gone wrong when you didnt update!!


----------



## Elliebank

What a complete cow - definitely complain. She shouldn't be doing that job the miserable bitch.

:hugs:


----------



## godivalocks

SJK said:


> Hi girls, Im back, bloody pc at home wouldnt work, hope you are all doing well :happydance::happydance:
> 
> well girls I had the 4d scan and tbh I was very disappointed , the girl wasnt very nice, didnt have any chat and when we asked her a question, it was such a hassle for her to even answer, so it got to the stage I was afraid to open my mouth :cry:, well she got worse and because baby wouldnt lie rough, she started to shake my stomach over and over, she then pointed out the cord up at the neck and when I asked would it move ok, she spoke down to me like a child as if I shouldve known better. At this stage I was in tears. Twice at the start I made a point of saying We didnt want to know the sex and guess what, she specifically went to that area and then asked was I crying because I was dissapointed in the sex. I am making an offical complaint, not because I want a refund or a free scan, but of the way she treated me and her whole attitude, BITCH !! Not all is bad, I am trying to upload a pic here, I got a yawn and a smirk from :baby: :cloud9:xxx

That's horrible! I would have made a complaint, too, especially if you paid for the service. There is no reason to be treated like that!


----------



## SJK

geogem said:


> OMG SJK thats awful!!
> 
> I cant believe she was like that - I would make a complaint too!! BITCH!! so dop you know the sex? its awful finding out when you are wanting the surprise -believe me, I know!!
> 
> Glad all is okay with LO tho!! shame the horrible cow ruined the experience for you!!
> 
> dont do that to me again tho!! was starting to think something had gone wrong when you didnt update!!

My pc is down at home, dh has moved it to the kitchen and got it working now, I will keep trying to upload the pic xx


----------



## wishingonastar

what a witch! i hope they give her a butt kicking when they get your complaint!
are we allowed to find out the sex now you know or are you gonna keep it a surprise from everyone else??
big hug hunny :hugs:


----------



## wishingonastar

p.s. perhaps ask your midwife about the cord if you're worried but i should think everythings fine cos the cord moves around loads in there and they're always playing with it x x


----------



## SJK

wishingonastar said:


> p.s. perhaps ask your midwife about the cord if you're worried but i should think everythings fine cos the cord moves around loads in there and they're always playing with it x x

She said it was floating in front of the neck, I was just angry at the way she spoke to me and then asked was I crying cos I was diappointed over the sex !
Anyway I got what I went for, the photos and dvd :cloud9:

If anyone wants to know the sex, pm me, I dont want anyone from work or family to know as I dont want them telling my wee man xxx


----------



## TigerLady

:( I'm so sorry you had such a terrible experience, SJK. :hugs: There is simply no excuse for her horrid behavior. I hope she gets what she has coming :grr: when you complain!


----------



## SJK

cant understand why this wont let me upload :dohh:, its saying the pic is too pic and Ive brought the size right dow n?? x


----------



## Elliebank

I can never upload through BnB - I upload on the website imageshack.us & then copy the code for the thumbnail for forums (the 2nd one) & paste it here xx


----------



## honey08

sjk ......... i wud complain BIG TIME hun , this scan is somat u cuda saved for mths and mths for (maybe u av!) and for her just to be a bitch is just awful, she didnt sound very professional, as for saying that bout the cord, i wud ask ur mw, cos of course they will float bout all over wudnt they, defo no need for her to worry u like she has ... awful :?
guna pm u cos am nosy !


----------



## TigerLady

I wouldn't worry about the cord being up there. The nurse at my OB told me they play with it all the time. She has even seen babies on scans that will squeeze it with their hands -- cutting of their blood supply :shock: -- until they get a little "light headed" and then let go of it again. Just to repeat the process!! :dohh: It is like an in utero version of the fainting game!!

It really is the only thing they have to play with so I am sure they do all kinds of crazy things with it while learning about their new sense of touch.


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

well here is my latest bump piccy!! - was feeling brave so showed it bare!! I am kinda hoping those stretchies will be reused!! ha ha LOL!!


I am 25+5 today!!
 



Attached Files:







bump piccies 25+5 002.jpg
File size: 93.1 KB
Views: 3









bump piccies 25+5 003.jpg
File size: 89.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Elliebank

That's a gorgoeus bump Gem!!


----------



## SJK

geogem said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> well here is my latest bump piccy!! - was feeling brave so showed it bare!! I am kinda hoping those stretchies will be reused!! ha ha LOL!!
> 
> 
> I am 25+5 today!!

very cute :happydance::cloud9: xx


----------



## SJK

hope this is it !!

[img=https://img25.imageshack.us/img25/143/babyk27weeks.png]


----------



## whitelilly

SJK- that pic is gorgeous!

Lovely bumps EB and Gem! I should put one of mine up again soon, I think mine is about same size as yours EB! 

I got my first kicks today that were really high up! I was so shocked as up til then the kicks had only been about my belly button and not much higher! I wonder why he suddenly moved up? I am feeling a bit more comfortable and managed to sleep quite well last night though for the first time in ages!!! :)

Having a nightmare though dress shopping for a freinds wedding next weekend. I want a maxi dress so I can really relax, plus I have skinny legs! Here is what I bought, what do you think?:



xxx


----------



## honey08

TigerLady 
ive read same uknow ! that babies always playing with the cord, its all they really have in there aint it !! :rofl:
sjk
lovley pic, like i said in pm i wudnt let this lie uknow, i wud take it as far as i cud hun x

gem 
fab bump !! im guna uploaf one ! lol

whitelilly 
im same, never had kicks higher than bellybutton really, think my LO defo breached still maybe urs was but turned round hun........gorg dress !!!!!! love it !!! 

i feel bit sore and tender 2day round my tum, not sure why :? but been a little uncomfy :?


----------



## SJK

hopefuly this is bigger !!


[img=https://img528.imageshack.us/img528/7548/babyk27.png]


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls!!!

Im back - but just to say hi - Im on a friends laptop... Havent got time to read up on everyones news - but I couldnt resist popping in and sending my love.

Hope everyone is doing well. My bump has finally decided to grow a little bit - but not a lot tbh. I saw my mw today and she said she thinks lo is big already - not good!!! :(

SJK im sorry to hear you've found out. Gem text me and let me know - I found it soooooo ironic that we couldnt find out and we wanted to know, and you and Gem both accidently found out. We have our scan on saturday - we decided we couldnt wait.. 

I'll be back with an update as soon as I can.

For now Ive gotta dash. Again, I hope all your bumps are getting bigger and everyone is feeling good. Hopefully internet will be on in our house in a couple of weeks. 

TTFN everyone!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh Honey I feel the same today! Really achey in my tummy area and across my back too :( 

Caitlyn was licking her cord in my last scan...lovely :rofl: 

Am feeling achey and tired now...woop. 

SJK sorry you found out the sex...and I'd defo complain, you paid for a service and you recieved a crappy one. :hugs:


----------



## elley_baby248

Quick question but where should we be getting kicks now? Mine have always been at the very bottom of my stomach only once have i felt it any higher and even then it was only just past my belly button now it's right down at the bottom again. I'm not complaining as they are really strong i swear sometimes he is trying to escape i just thought they would be higher up by now or something?


----------



## Elliebank

Mine are mainly low down & I get the occassional high one. Last night I had one round the side, near my hip!


----------



## elley_baby248

I've only really ever had them right at the base of my stomach like where i felt the first ones ages ago. Had one or 2 near my belly button but rarely


----------



## Elliebank

I wouldn't worry about it, he might be kicking in other places but because of his position & what other things we have inside us you might not be able to feel them.


----------



## honey08

elley_baby248
im the same, when we went for r 20wk scan i knew he was breached b4 she even said, and sure hes stayed in the same position cos ive never had any kicks higher than my belly button !!!! urs sounds to be same,nothing to worry bout ,most turn themselves intime for birth x

:hi: shelly x


----------



## elley_baby248

It was more curiosity than worry as when i had to go the doctors to get checked over as he wasnt moving the doc expected him to be head down and when i said he wasn't he looked at me suprised and it's just been one of those questions i always meant to ask someone but never had the chance to do it lol


----------



## honey08

gosh, well i hope hes guna turn :rofl: ive a 4dscan on tuesday so suppose will know then xx


----------



## elley_baby248

I so want a 4D scan but there so bloody expensive think am going to have to try and bribe someone into getting em one as a gift lol


----------



## honey08

lol , i know !! were getting on cos we didnt get a new pram, we bought a mates :D


----------



## elley_baby248

I'm not even buyign that pram that's being bought for me lol. Infact i think we have only bought clothes for the baby everybody else insisted on buying the rest lol


----------



## geogem

Hey guys!! 

Elley_baby - dont worry about the kicks being lower down its only been the last 2 days that I have been getting them higher up. and they are right at the top of my bump!! 

Well guys -I am finally in double figures!! ha ha 99 days to go!! yay!! 

I would have liked a 4d scan too but figure we'd be sensible with money instead and get some practical things and treat our other kids too!!


----------



## Twiglet

Yay to double digits Gem :D :happydance: 

Haha 4D scans...were do I begin with that? Well OH suggested one at the start...which was all good with me, I didn't mind at all and it was only £135 (still expensive but one of my friends paid £250 :o ) and that was for an hour...fine I said. But then we paid for 2 private scans at £50 each. The 4D scan was meant to be our easter present to each other and from our parents so we werent paying that much really...then around two weeks ago Liam admitted he had a phobia of 4D scans!!! :rofl: He suggested it!! 
I showed him some pictures on here and ladies...he actually went really pale and was nearly sick! :rofl: Needless to say, we are no longer having one...but it cracked me up!


----------



## elley_baby248

Seriously that's mad lol! I know chris thinks they are really strange but going pale and nearly being sick well that's completely different lol


----------



## Twiglet

I dunno why it does it to him...but it does. I love leaving pregnancy magazines open on the advertisements for 4D scans :rofl: same effect every time.

Gotta love him :lol:


----------



## SJK

Hi girls , hope all is well, thankyou for all the messages, I got a call today from the citizens advice who have pointed me in the direction for the next stage of the complaint, he even mentioned solicitors and asked what outcome I wanted, which I replied "an apology" is all Im after, so i will let you know how I get on.

yay gem for 99 days :cloud9:

Hey shelley, hopfully not be long until your back :happydance:

Went to see my friend today who had a wee girl yesterday, by section, they called her Annie and she was 7lb, totally gorgeous, full head of black hair :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: xx


----------



## geogem

Ha ha your cruel twiglet!! funny but cruel!! I would get a dvd!! he he ooooooohhhhhh nasty!!


----------



## wishingonastar

aww sjk...your scan piccie is gorgeous!!!! it's a little cutie x


----------



## whitelilly

Somebody stop me. I am just about to spend £200 online on mamas and papas as the interior range i love has 20% off. Am I mad?? x


----------



## Elliebank

whitelilly said:


> Somebody stop me. I am just about to spend £200 online on mamas and papas as the interior range i love has 20% off. Am I mad?? x

Yes yr mad, but yr allowed to be as yr pregnant. Go for it!!! :rofl:

SJK - that's such a cute pic!!!


----------



## Sarah+

Happy Easter everyone! :bunny::bunny::bunny:

We jsut got back a few days ago :wave::wave::wave: Hope everyone is well :)

I just did a quick skim of what I've missed in the last two weeks (we went on our babymoon/visit the family holiday) and it seems everyone is going well :)

OMG! Just noticed I'm 99 days today! A few people must already be in 3rd tri then? Congrats :hugs:

How's everyone feeling? Just in the last few days I've started to feel quite uncomfortable, starting to feel the weight and I think the baby turned from head down, to side ways because I can pretty clearly feel a head on the left, and a bum on the right side! 

We move house in a week, so pretty excited. Found out the nursery furniture we ordered won't arrive now til mid June, so hope the bub isn't early!

Enjoy the loooooong weekend!


(Any 25+4 bump shot below. I was 'sticking it out' a bit here...)
 



Attached Files:







babymoon 047_copy.jpg
File size: 96.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh sarah i like your trousers in that piccie! neat bump :)

naughty elliebank...you're not meant to encourage whitelilly!!! :rofl:


----------



## SJK

hey girls, hope you all have a good easter :happydance:, Im off work today, totally loaded with the flu:cry: xx


----------



## wishingonastar

oh no!! it should be against the law to have flu on a public holiday and when the sun's shining :(
get well soon :hugs:


----------



## honey08

oohh hope ur not to bad hun :hugs:

ive jsut sent OH to mac'ds for a bacon n egg mac muffin :D:D:D feel starving !! also he felt LO kick for first time last night when we were laid in bed, a little delayed but baby usually stops when he puts his hand on my tum :rofl: so so nice :cloud9:

can i ask, whos planning on bf ? and who wanting to ff ? 
im wanting to bf at least for first few wks, but im scared the hospital wont have time to show me (i read alsorts of stories, and ours aint the best hospital:?) but i defo do wana try and give it my best with bf ......... wot are ur thought/views/hopes etc ? x 
also if ur bf are u getting a brestpump ? if so which one ? xx


----------



## SJK

Morning girls, still dying :cry:, dh has just gone to work, so the wee mans is minding me !

Honey you are making me hungry :rofl:, Yes I am planning to bf, I done it b4, it was tough going and very sore, I think I only done it for 8 weeks , then I supplemented him with ff. I got an avent pump, but wasnt able to do it either, so this time I will try even for the 1st few weeks x


What a day, I hope this is the start of a fab summer when wer are all off :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Sarah+

Hope you're feeling better SJK :hugs:

Honey, yes, I'm hoping to bf. The nurses at my hospital are meant to be pretty ok with teaching it, but I'm also arranging for a mw to come to my house a couple of times after I leave hospital to make sure all's going ok. I'm really keen to bf as I know it has so many benefits for the baby and helps take off that 'baby weight'! I'm a little freaked out by the whole concept though :blush:


----------



## Twiglet

Aww SJK hope you get better soon deary :hugs: 

I'm going to express my breast milk simply as Liam wants to be involved in the feeds too, may even do a bit of breast feeding and expressing. Either way little one is getting my breast milk if I can do it :)


----------



## SJK

has anyone thought of getting their bag ready yet ? I have mine half done, just to get another few things, but cant remember what all to pack for baby :dohh: xx


----------



## godivalocks

SJK said:


> has anyone thought of getting their bag ready yet ? I have mine half done, just to get another few things, but cant remember what all to pack for baby :dohh: xx

No, and I probably won't until much later. I barely have anything right now, and it will probably stay that way for a while.


----------



## Twiglet

Dont even have a bag yet :rofl:


----------



## whitelilly

Hey! 

SJK- get better soon hon. 

I am also planning to BF and no I don't have a bag yet either although I have started buying some bits and bobs for it. Today I bought 2 for £3 mini shampoo, deoderant and body wash for it and a toothbrush. I also bought a new nightie and some socks! 

That's me 25 weeks today, I am so happy that I am nearing the 30 week mark... countdown will then commence. 

Oh my god I am actually in agony... I started pregnancy yoga this morning but I must've done it all wrong cos I am so sore!!! I feel like my hips, back and legs have been battered with a baseball bat. Wee man wiggling about fine though lol! I think I'm away for a shower now. Might stay in there all night to relax the muscles! I think yoga found some that my body didn't even know existed!!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## Babydance

I'm going to be a Mummy ... anyone else recently been hit by the reality stick?! x


----------



## wishingonastar

sjk - yeah i've started on mine...at about same stage as you but i keep going over putting one or two bits more in then leaving it! need to sit and focus as one of the other girls on here said at her anti-natal class they recommend you have it packed by 28 weeks!

for those girls who said they haven't got bags yet...i just bought a large dogtooth design bag from primark for about £3 which holds loads!


----------



## SJK

morning girls,

back to work, hope you are all ok, Im still ruff :cry:, but wanted to come back incase people thought I was taking the piss over easter xx


----------



## SJK

Totally unrelated, but we moved the wee man into the back room, and we finally got his wall finished, ok, I shouldn't have been up painting, but here goes :blush:



[img=https://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4282/jsroom.png]


----------



## wishingonastar

ahh how cute!


----------



## Elliebank

That's well good!!!


----------



## SJK

morning girls, happy easter xx


----------



## wishingonastar

i've been washing the baby clothes we bought off ebay ready for LO's arrival...they're so teeny!!! yet so big when i consider i've gotta push it out! lol


----------



## whitelilly

SJK- great wall!

I have got quite a few clothes now and I suppose I should start washing and ironing them but I have so much to do! I've got another feckin exam on friday and have done nothing so today is a study day! :(

xx


----------



## Twiglet

Aww wishing you luck for the exam WL! I'm gonna offically start my dissertation tomorrow :( sadsad times. 

Yeah they're so small but when you consider you'll be pushing it out...it's a completly different perspective! :o scary times! :rofl:


----------



## Sarah+

Love the wall SJK :) 

So, I've been reading that between 24-28 weeks we're due for that sugar drink test and the anemia test. My dr didn't mention these.... Who's having/had them?


----------



## cs22

Ive got that test tomorrow. Its called the glucose tolerance test, to test for gestational diabetes. :hissy: I dont wanna go. I hate needles :rofl:


----------



## Babydance

cs22 said:


> Ive got that test tomorrow. Its called the glucose tolerance test, to test for gestational diabetes. :hissy: I dont wanna go. I hate needles :rofl:

I was due mine tommorrow too but i had to go into L&D on Friday and they decided to just do them there and then so it was kinda sprung on me, no time to worry and to top it off it was a student nurse who was bored that came to do it!! eek!


----------



## godivalocks

Sarah+ said:


> Love the wall SJK :)
> 
> So, I've been reading that between 24-28 weeks we're due for that sugar drink test and the anemia test. My dr didn't mention these.... Who's having/had them?

Mine is coming up shortly. Not looking forward to it, considering I don't usually have a fondness for sugary drinks, or needles.


----------



## SJK

No I havent heard of that test either, guess Im not getting it, I have my mw for bloods next tues , when does the appoints start every 2 weeks ? is it 30 or 32 weeks, oh its getting exciting now :happydance::cloud9:

wishing I gave my mum all the neutral clothes I had for the wee man about 2 weeks ago and shes going to wash them soon for me, cant wait to get lo's bag ready now that mine is nearly done :cloud9:

WL good luck with the exam :happydance:

I went home from work yday and dh had first coated the nursery :cloud9:, bless him, its gorgeous, hes finishing it tomorrow, then we washed the pram, car set, buggy and all the bed clothes, so we can put all them up in the room for the next few weeks :happydance::happydance:


----------



## KimE

Hi guys, haven't been on for a little while as been mega busy - hope everyone is ok and had a lovely Easter :happydance:

Am starting to feel big now and there is no mistaking that I'm pregnant!! Loads of people say I'm massive and then loads of people say they can't believe I'm 24 weeks and that I'm tiny .... sooooooooooooo confusing!!! :muaha:

Just this last week I have started to have problems getting up off the sofa (its quite a low squishy one), anyone else having problems like this?? :dohh:

Can't wait for hubby to get back from tour at the beginning of June so we can do the nursery and buy everything :happydance: I'm sooooo jealous of everyone else getting sorted :blush:

Right, am going to read back over the last week or so and see what I've missed

TTFN :hugs: xxx


----------



## Babydance

i was in a clothes shop at 24 weeks and by DH went to try on some clothes so i sat on this sofa to wait for him... oh dear... i wobbled about arms and legs flailing trying to get up then gave up and waited for DH to come haul me up! hehe xx


----------



## honey08

Sarah+ 
think its wot my mw is taking blood for next time i go (28wk) sure all do them....i hate bloods :hissy:

got my 4d scan 2day ladies,we cant wait , pray2god all is ok with LO i get so nervous b4 scans :? x


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah Honey so do I, its not nice! Do enjoy the scan though, cant wait to see piccies afterwards :D

We need a new house before we get a nursery together, I think Liam wants to do it, so long as I have a say in the colours I dont mind. 

My midwife's not mentioned the test to me but I'm going to her on Thursday so maybe she'll mention it then? Hope everyone is fine and dandy today :)


----------



## elley_baby248

Yep i have the couch problem getting up can be an absolute nightmare lol! Oh and if i sit in the booths in a restaurant my bump fits snuggly under the table so i have to slide all the way out before i can standup which is a bit awkward! lol! 

So far i've bought all the nursery furniture and built it, bought all his little baby grows and outfits and washed them and put them all away all i need to do now is pack my hospital bag and buy the pram and car seat lol!

I have the GTT on the 6th May. Not everyone has to have it it's only given to certain people for certain reasons like mines because i was big before i got pregnant although tbh i really don't want it.


----------



## KimE

Hi guys,

I had a midwife appointment this morning and she says everything is fine, bubs HB 140bpm, measuring right for dates and she lying sideways!!! :dohh: This could explain why I've been feeling so uncomfortable recently and look a fair bit bigger!! The MW didn't mentioned anything about a glucose test but she did say I'll have bloods taken at my next appointment in 4 weeks so maybe thats it? She said as well that I'll get the application form for the £190 at my next appointment :happydance: yay! Free money!! :happydance:

Honey - hope everything goes brilliantly for you at your scan today and your little man is lying well for photos :cloud9:

Babydance & elley_baby248 - have you also started to waddle yet? I'm finding my centre of balance really off and have to concentrate to walk "properly" sometimes :rofl: I never thought it would affect me this early on (24 weeks) especially with the sofa - the other night I was trying to get up and found it easier to get onto the floor and then get up from there!! My hips had completely given up on me as well :blush: I feel like an old woman :hissy: .... and we're only gonna get bigger :dohh:

TTFN xx


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

I know what you mean about struggling to get up off the sofa - what a pain in the butt!! And I apparantly have started waddling now too!! Oh the joys!! 

I had to go to the m/w this morning for her to check my BP as I kept feeling woozy everytime I laid down or relaxed!! My bp was fine but she says LO could be lying on a blood vessel and temporarily cutting off the blood supply hence the woozy feeling!!
The best thing was the m/w wasnt my usual one and she asked how many weeks I was and then looked at me and asked if it was only one? cheeky cow!! Am I really that big??!!
Hubby found it hilarious!!

Honey - good luck today hope you enjoy yourself!! I am planning on bf'ing but I tried with my last one and my boobs just didnt produce!! managed the latching on and everything but I just ran out after 2 days and it never came back!! hoping they perform better next time!! 

I spoke to Shelley the other day - she had her Gender scan the Saturday!! she is planning on popping on this week to let you all know what team she is on so I will keep my mouth shut!!

But hey - all is good at the mo - worked out I only have 42 working days left, which really pleased me!! 

Hope you are all good 

ttfn


----------



## elley_baby248

Oh yes i do find i'm waddling like a duck at times lol! Really embarassing! Your not the only one whos hips have given up mine is destroyed gets that bad sometimes i can't even move my leg! But everyone just says "oh it's because your pregnant!" like i didn't already know that! 

I've just got my OH a birthday suprise. He is 26 today but is a big kid so got him a handmade birthday cake with balloons on and balloons and also a toy glider thing lol!


----------



## maybethistime

hahah I no what u all me I have 2 role of the chaire most days lol, and it kills most the time better 2 keep still. i had my GTT 2day along with the anti d injection, it was not that bad 2 be faire so dont worrie 2 much guys free lucosade lol, i would felt better if it was the orange rather than the original if i do have 2 complain, make sure u take some food for after tho cos it a bit draining after a while if u get me xxx

Hope all is well not been on for ages so thought i would leave my mark. Got me mum down 2day whoo not seen her in ages and then she is taking me back 2 herts fir the family 2 admaire our little bump lol. 

Nursey gets painted this weekend we went for peaches and cream in the pinks where all 2 dark and horrible. 

We have chosen a name its on the long side but bugger it lol 

AALIYAH LEONA LORNA HELME 

name after me sister and mum as me fella chose the first name soo happy only few weeks madness


----------



## godivalocks

https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/121142-having-sex-bathroom-stall.html

This is something that was in the news, and I wanted some input on it. I really don't want to type it again, so I just linked it from the other section.

I just have a hard time with the hysterics people have over the fact that "my child might see someone have sex". Honestly, how many people have had their child walk in on them in the middle of having sex?


----------



## geogem

Maybe - what a lovely name!! dont worry about the long thing, My first has 2 middle names too!! This one will only have a nice short one, easier for the form filling when he's older!!

I am starting to panic now that things arent gonna be ready!! need to get sorted really 13 weeks doesnt take long to go does it?!!


----------



## geogem

godiva - totally agree with you hun!! have posted in other thread!!


----------



## Twiglet

Aww MB thats a lovely name. :) 

I'm getting really tired again :( thought it had gone but obviously not! 
As for waddling, its the only way I can get about :rofl: and my hips are amazingly playing me up. I can't lie flat on my back at all...otherwise it takes me 5 minutes and immense pain to get up. Boo. 

Ohh double digits tomorrow for me :D :D :happydance:


----------



## SJK

Hi Girls,

hope all is well,

MB - lovely name :cloud9:

Gem, glad all ok at mw :happydance:

Honey cant wait to see your pics :happydance:

Shelley where are you !!! dying to hear x


----------



## elley_baby248

Oh and does anybody know if i can have someone come with me for my GTT? I really want my OH to be with me.


----------



## Twiglet

I presume you can elley, I always take Liam or my Mum with me as I'm a wimp and know if she comes near me with any needle and I'm by myself I'd run away :blush:


----------



## geogem

I think so elley baby - its only a couple of blood tests and some long waiting in the middle!! Mine is in a week and my hubby will be coming with me. 

The conversation held earlier regarding the GTT, I was told that you only have them if there are certain circumstances - Mine is because I had a large baby with my first, also people have them if they are of a larger size and there are some other reasons but mainly you are not ordinarily offered them on the NHS unless there is a reason for them.


----------



## godivalocks

Mine is also in about a week, and here it is standard around a certain time of gestation.


----------



## Twiglet

I dont think I'll be having one as I remember at my booking in appointment she said about diabetes, whether there was a history of it etc, asked the size of my mums babies, asked the size of Liam's mums babies, weighed me etc and she just said all I'll be having is standard tests...but then never clarified what standard tests were :rofl: I love midwifes. Mine's really scatty, I've got a list of things I have to ask for next time I go just to make sure I get them otherwise I wouldnt. 

Right ladies, I am off to do some work, hope you all have a lovely afternoon. :)


----------



## KimE

MB - thats a really lovely name, flows really well 

Twiglet - I sooooooooooooooo miss sleeping on my back as well!! The pain is not worth it though and I end up stuck and trying to rock from side to side to get momentum to roll over :rofl: good job hubby isn't around to witness all this at the moment. Oooooooo you're into double figures tomorrow!! 

Elley - I would think you can take anyone you like hun, I would take DH if he was ever around!!! Will make him pay for it when he gets back with lots of babysitting duties :happydance:

Honey - where are you? Stop shopping in York (I'm sooooo jealous)!! We're dying to see your scan piccys :hissy:

Godivalocks - thats really made me think and I'm kinda on the fence cos I don't have kids already I find it very easy to think from the couple's point of view but I'm wondering if my views would change once bubs is in the world .... hmmmmmmmmm food for thought!! 

TTFN xx


----------



## godivalocks

Well, making people think was one of the main reasons I posted it, no matter what conclusion they come to.

Aside from that, I'm thinking about going to a 2nd/3rd tri class today.


----------



## Elliebank

Hey girlies.

I'm the same when I've been sat down for a while - when I get up I'm really stiff & look like an old woman!!! My legs also start aching when I've been on my feet for a long time & my right bum cheek hurts like mad!!! :rofl:

My m/w didn't mention the glucose test at my last appointmnt. I need to ring up on Monday when the clinic is open so I'll mention it then, but not expecting to have it as from what you've said it's not standard.

Is anyone else getting LOADS of creamy discharge? I've had it since my BFP but am getting loads lately. Today I was walking into town on my dinner & seriously I was worried my waters had broke I had that much :blush:


----------



## Twiglet

ttcArmyBrat said:


> Twiglet - I sooooooooooooooo miss sleeping on my back as well!! The pain is not worth it though and I end up stuck and trying to rock from side to side to get momentum to roll over :rofl: good job hubby isn't around to witness all this at the moment. Oooooooo you're into double figures tomorrow!!

My OH just rolls his eyes at me now! He's got a few bashes from me attempting to move over though as payback :blush: 

Yeah double figures! Seemed like ages away and now its tomorrowwwwwww :D

Where are you honey? I want to see these piccy's :lol: 

Am having pizza for dinner tonight, didnt get much work done but I felt like I couldnt breathe as everything was being squished...not nice.


----------



## SJK

Twiglet said:


> ttcArmyBrat said:
> 
> 
> Twiglet - I sooooooooooooooo miss sleeping on my back as well!! The pain is not worth it though and I end up stuck and trying to rock from side to side to get momentum to roll over :rofl: good job hubby isn't around to witness all this at the moment. Oooooooo you're into double figures tomorrow!!
> 
> My OH just rolls his eyes at me now! He's got a few bashes from me attempting to move over though as payback :blush:
> 
> Yeah double figures! Seemed like ages away and now its tomorrowwwwwww :D
> 
> Where are you honey? I want to see these piccy's :lol:
> 
> Am having pizza for dinner tonight, didnt get much work done but I felt like I couldnt breathe as everything was being squished...not nice.Click to expand...

she has posted them in the preg foruns, theyre lovely :cloud9: xx


----------



## KimE

Elliebank said:


> Hey girlies.
> 
> I'm the same when I've been sat down for a while - when I get up I'm really stiff & look like an old woman!!! My legs also start aching when I've been on my feet for a long time & my right bum cheek hurts like mad!!! :rofl:
> 
> My m/w didn't mention the glucose test at my last appointmnt. I need to ring up on Monday when the clinic is open so I'll mention it then, but not expecting to have it as from what you've said it's not standard.
> 
> Is anyone else getting LOADS of creamy discharge? I've had it since my BFP but am getting loads lately. Today I was walking into town on my dinner & seriously I was worried my waters had broke I had that much :blush:

Hey Elliebank, me too :blush: loads more than before my BFP and constantly as well. When the doc asks whether everything is "normal" down there I never really know what to say!!! :dohh:

Twiglet - that squished feeling is not good is it? I know now why I've been feeling so weird - bubs is lying across my belly, I keep telling her there isn't enough room but she seems comfy enough and DH has told me to leave her alone if she's happy and snug but what about mum!! :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

Its a horrible feeling! Its so weird...Liam asked me to describe it to him early and I couldn't. I get told off for prodding her as he says I should leave her alone if shes comfy...pfft men eh? ;)


----------



## SJK

Morning girls, hope all is well, I am sooooooo tired :cry:,

shelley, where are you !! xx


----------



## elley_baby248

well i rang and checked and you can take someone with you. That made me feel better! there was no way i was going on my own lol Plus i have a scan during my test and want Chris to be there with me. 

I realised lastnight i only have 15 weeks left but it feels like it's gone way to quick because it feels like it was only the other day i was saying that i was at the half way point now am well passed it!


----------



## geogem

I know what you mean elley baby!! I'm 27 weeks on Friday and cant believe it!! 
Its starting to panic me that I wont get things done as it is going soooo quickly!!

SJK - Shelley should be back soon!! 

Elliebank - Yes!! loads of creamy cm!! I have to wear pantyliners it is so bad and constantly feel like I have wet it!! M/W said this is normal tho!! just keeping the germs out!!


----------



## Twiglet

Hey girlies! Double digits todayyyyyyyyyyyyyy :happydance:

And to mark the occassion...my breasticles decided to start leaking a bit last night...lovelylovely. 

Hope everyone is good today? :D

Yeah Elley I know what you mean about it going quickly...I remember getting excited about the halfway mark what feels like a week ago :| only 14 weeks till Caitlyn may make an appearnace...scary!


----------



## honey08

https://i41.tinypic.com/j0up2t.jpg
https://i40.tinypic.com/2eczmo3.jpg
https://i41.tinypic.com/jfuc20.jpg
https://i39.tinypic.com/zmhbvb.jpg

posting in ere also, wrote more in my journel.........heres my littleman :D


:wohoo: double figures !!!!! 

EB ........ yes ive had creamy cm since bfp also ! seems to get worst sometimes aswell !


----------



## elley_baby248

I have almost everything done just waiting for my mum to pull her finger out and buy my pram lol! 

My boobs have been leaking since i was 14weeks ish. It's a bit gross at times lol! Also a bit annoying as i have no use for it as i'm not going to be breastfeeding. 

It feels like months ago i had my 20 week scan and it was only 5 weeks ago got another one in 2 weeks ish that i have been waiting for since i was about 12 weeks lol! Time is flying and it feels so mad! I can't wait though. I'm even excited about giving birth!


----------



## Twiglet

Oww honey he is lovelyyyy :) 

I didn't think it would happen to me but alas it did and I was wearing a white t-shirt for my bed :rofl: Liam went into a panic thinking that meant she'd be coming soon so I had to explain to him how it can happen etc...I do love these comedy moments with him :D 

I've got 8 weeks and 6 days till my next scan and thats to see if my placenta has moved up so not as exciting as these lovely 4D scans but still lovely as I get to see little bubba again :D


----------



## geogem

I am excited about giving birth too EB - but I was last time and believe me when the time comes you soon change your mind!!

I was really excited last time but as soon as they told me to go in to the Maternity unit I freaked - just totally lost my nerve and got absoloutely terrified!! hopefully I will be a little more ready this time!!


----------



## elley_baby248

I'll probably panic, freak out and refuse to go just out of pure fright lol then when it hurts to much i'll be there like a shot lol! I bet i'll do the whole never again thing as well! 

Oh has already said when little man arrives he's probably going to cry and i have told him he can't cause i don't want to cry and it'll make me lol! 

I know what i'm really not happy about is having to stay over in the hospital for the night after i give birth i know i'll be knackered etc but i REALLY REALLY don't want to and it's making me quite anxious i'd rather be at home with OH and the baby around everything i know and am used to i'd feel so much better.


----------



## Twiglet

I've asked my midwife that they dont keep me in afterwards...6 hours will do me fine and luckily she's willing to give extra care, if I have to have a C-Section I said I'd stay but for as short as possible. Everytime I go to my hospital I end up ill.

Hmm, I might have to go do some work now :( see you later ladies :)


----------



## elley_baby248

I think i might have to ask my midwife on Monday if that's possible with me because i really don't want to stay there. I don't even want to give birth in that particular hospital but it's not worth the hassle of the arguement to go where i want to. 

Hopefully she'll agree I'd get over it all so much quicker at home.


----------



## godivalocks

I'm dreading the whole labor experience and what comes after :cry: . They won't give you an epi until you're so far along, so I'll have to suffer up to that point. Then they'll keep you for a couple days, and I don't like being in hospitals, so the prospect is not very appealing.

Also, I'm not a baby person and I can't imagine being stuck with a baby and having to take care of one by myself. I'm really terrified of the prospect. It would be easier to deal with if I had help, but I'll be lucky if I get a couple weeks worth after its born.

Then, after everyone has had their baby fix, they'll leave. :dohh: So the baby will be doing this :hissy: and I'll be going :help:

Why can't they come ready made at, say, 8 years old or so?


----------



## elley_baby248

My Oh wants ours to come out at 2 years old so he has someone to play with lol! 

I'm really looking forward to giving birth, I don't want an Epi at all so i'll be feeling most of it and i want to be home ASAP


----------



## Sarah+

Oh, no! No birth talk! Can't we just pretend that one morning we'll wake up and the baby will be magically 'out' .... sleeping peacefully in the cot beside us, all clean and cute, lol! No? (And we're all instantly back to pre-preg shape...?) I'm a little freaked out by the birth.. if you couldn't tell:help:

Honey - love your pics :hugs: I read in your journal that you got a DVD. Did you know that you can make more pictures from this? My Ob-Gyn makes DVDs of our regular scans, then I pop the disk into the computer at home and pause it at good bits, and do a 'screen capture' - which is like taking a photo of the current screen, which you can then save as an image. (To do a screen capture you hit 'print screen' or 'prt-scr' after you've paused the movie - it's usually one of the top keys). I got heaps better pics doing that than what the dr gives us! Got my 4D in a week.... getting excited.


----------



## Twiglet

I remember when I was younger I used to think you just pressed your belly button once your belly was big enough and a baby popped out...I much prefer this version to reality hehe. 

Am kinda looking forward to it as I know what will come at the end but at the same time kinda wish someone else could have all the pain for me? :D


----------



## geogem

Sarah - I know we'd all love for it to happen like that but I am afraid we r not that lucky!! 

elley - I think I'm like you - gonna try for a drug free labour!! dont wanna assume tho that coz I did it last time i can do it again, I know every labour is different and I aint that niave!!


I also would like to be out of the hospital asap - I want to get back to my other babies!! (not much of babies anymore) I'm dreading leaving them - although I know they will be fine with hubby and my mum I just dont like leaving them and want to get their brother back to bond with them asap!! I also know that my little boy will be panicking that I am okay - he knows all about birth and that it will hurt me but if I am totally honest - whenever I get ill at home he is constantly asking if I am okay and tries mothering me, so I know he will be worried - which then makes me worry that he is okay!! bless him!!


----------



## godivalocks

Twiglet said:


> I remember when I was younger I used to think you just pressed your belly button once your belly was big enough and a baby popped out...I much prefer this version to reality hehe.
> 
> Am kinda looking forward to it as I know what will come at the end but at the same time kinda wish someone else could have all the pain for me? :D

:rofl: I wish to both accounts.

How about our OHs have all the pain?


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah I'm all up for Liam having some pain but thats cause I'm cruel :rofl: 

Aww Gem your lil boy sounds like a little darling :)


----------



## elley_baby248

I'm not going to say no if i can't handle the pain i'll have the pain killers but i've pretty much figured it's gonna hurt like hell so why not just get over it and get on with it.


----------



## SJK

Girls, I am dreading the birth if its anything like the last one, i was induced on wed night, didnt work, then again at 9 on thurs morning, and at 09.55, it all started :blush: and 23 hours later. after giving up and begging for a section, my wee man was born at 08.55 friday morning by forceps :hissy::hissy:, so yes I am panicking abit :blush: xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Thats it! I've decided Liam can give birth for me ;)


----------



## SJK

Twiglet said:


> Thats it! I've decided Liam can give birth for me ;)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:, if only, could you picture it, there'd be no more kids if it were upto a man :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

I'm quite looking forward to the birth, but that's more cos I'm thinking of the amazing feeling of being given my baby, rather than the pain. I'm sure nearer the time I'll start worrying, especially when I see how big my belly is getting! :shock:

I'm thinking of having a water birth - but the only thing putting me off is, ahem, pooing when I push - don't really fancy a turd floating up in the water! :rofl: :blush:


----------



## Sarah+

We start prenatal classes in a couple of weeks, so I'm really looking forward to hearing about all the birth options and then making a plan from there. 

I've been having lots of dizzyness and headaches, so my dr tested my iron and it was 'very low', so make sure you don't skip that 24-28 week blood test. I was nearly at the point of passing out when I walked down the street! (And I was already taking iron in my supplements - I think it's all the growing that happens at this stage that takes it out of us).


----------



## elley_baby248

I'm really looking forward to it. Well i think just getting it over and done with. Got my 24 week appt on Monday even though i'll be 26 weeks! lol! then got my GTT 2 weeks later but i get another scan at the same time so it's all good with me lol!


----------



## geogem

I thought about the water birth option but my hubby isnt keen on the idea!! Not that i am bothered but he was thinking of what will be floating and mixing in with the water - doesnt appeal somehow.

think just gonna go for conventional birth. well I hope!! really dont want a section, dont really want any intervention at all!! just me n hubby nice quiet time would be good!!

got my 28 week bloods next friday and then my gtt then day after!! so all good fun!!


----------



## geogem

oh and officially 3rd trimester tomorrow too!! yay!!


----------



## elley_baby248

The water birth option just doesn't appeal to me either i don't want all the floatybits from inside me near me! 

Got a week and a half till i'm in 3rd tri


----------



## MaiaMumToBe

hey,
im due on the 16th july xx


----------



## geogem

hi there maiamumtobe, congrats and welcome - do you know what team you are on? 

July seems to be the month for boys!!


----------



## Twiglet

I have the stinkolah midwife's today :( I know she's gonna stab me :hissy: 

Hmm, I haven't thought about what birth I want really as I dont wanna build myself up for the birth I want to be told at my 34 week scan I need a C-Section.


----------



## elley_baby248

I really don't want a section! EVER!


----------



## Elliebank

elley_baby248 said:


> I really don't want a section! EVER!

Me neither. Don't want the pain afterwards or be restricted what I can do & not be able to drive.


----------



## Twiglet

I'd really rather not have one just 'cause I want the experience of having a natural birth etc so fingers crossed =] 

I'd better go and get dressed now, said I'd meet my mum at 12... :blush:


----------



## elley_baby248

I don't want one because i hate feeling useless. Which i would do. I want to be able to walk about without pain and do things on my own without having to worry about whats going to hurt etc


----------



## geogem

i'm the same too!! dont want a c section - would rather have a few hours of pain than a few weeks of pain and feeling useless. some people cant even pick up their baby!! shove that I want full control!!


----------



## elley_baby248

after what happened to my Oh's sister i'm going to avoid a C Section at all costs.


----------



## Elliebank

elley_baby248 said:


> after what happened to my Oh's sister i'm going to avoid a C Section at all costs.

What happened?


----------



## shelleylu

Hay girls!

Im loggin in from a cyber cafe - oh get me! Internet at home in just over a week - I miss you all soooooooooo muuch - I cant wait

How is everyone??!! I went and a private scan on Saturday - and Im on team Pink!

Me and OH are so pleased. I have a little boy so a girl is soooo exciting! I am going all pink too. I must have spent a million puounds in my head already!

Apart from pinkness, nothing much to report - apart from a lot of moaning. SPD is soo bad. I decided to come out today top get a few things I need for the next couple of weeks(freinds wedding next wknd, plus birthdays to buy for etc..) I have the day off work and DS is on holiday so I thought blow it - i'll go shopping. Problem is, after about half hour my hips and back started playing up. I am now hobbling around in agony - even after taking pain killers. I am miles away from the train station to get home, and I have heavy bags (from the only 2 shops I could hobble to!) so much for a relaxing day out!

I am so looking forward to this being over now. However great this pregnancy has been, I still cant get to grips with it. I am positive this will be my last one!

Well now I am going to have a look through the last few weeks on here and see what Ive missed. 

Sorry I cant comment on ongoing things, but I dont know whats been happening!!

Hopefully Ill be back with you v v soon, and I can update front page etc...

Hope you're all big round and healthy!!

All my lump love - Shelley & Pink Princess bumpy!!


XXXXX


----------



## elley_baby248

She had an emergency C Section was given to much anaesthetic so was unable to move from the neck down and couldn't breathe properly, then after she came out of theatre and went into recovery she got told she wouldn't be left alone and was left for 6 hours without being checked once she still couldn't move or breathe properly and they have also messed up her scar it's horrid and still gets infected. That was 2 years ago.


----------



## Elliebank

Bloody hell, that's awful :-(


----------



## elley_baby248

I know. That's my main reason why i don't want a section


----------



## geogem

thats terrible - to be honest that just made me even less inclined to want one!!


----------



## elley_baby248

I know she still isn't right from it it still hurts her they messed up her stitches too they got stuck in or something.


----------



## Twiglet

Urggggh poor lady! 

Got my health in pregnancy form today :D and my MATB1 annnnnnnnd got to listen to Caitlyn's hb but she decided enough was enough and kicked it right off haha. The midwife says she's doing very well for 26 weeks and I'm doing great too :happydance: 

Got gaviscon on prescription now too and should be able to pick it up tomorrow hehe :D


----------



## SJK

girls you have been busy !!

Hi MaiaMumToBe :happydance:

yay gem for 3rd tri :happydance:


----------



## whitelilly

:hi: maiamumtobe!

Shelley- congrats on team :pink: at least not another boy!

Well, I have my exam tomorrow and I cannot be assed. I have done practically nothing so if I pass it I will be amazed!!! All my energy being zapped now- is that the almost-at-third-tri syndrome kicking in? :rofl:? xxx


----------



## geogem

feeling like my belly is going to need scaffolding soon girls!! its sooo heavy!! skin already feeling like it wants to pop open!! think i'm having a big day today!! hope its not going to last - so so tired today!! think gonna have to stop :sex: tonight. we've had it it every night for the past week and although I am enjoying myself the energy evades me!! Night off tonight me thinks!! 
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

whitelilly said:


> Shelley- congrats on team :pink: at least not another boy!

Have I missed something???


----------



## geogem

WL - how did you find out?? I have kept this a guarded secret for the past week so shelley could break the news!! have i missed something!! i havent seen a post!!


----------



## Elliebank

shelleylu said:


> Hay girls!
> 
> Im loggin in from a cyber cafe - oh get me! Internet at home in just over a week - I miss you all soooooooooo muuch - I cant wait
> 
> How is everyone??!! I went and a private scan on Saturday - and Im on team Pink!
> 
> Me and OH are so pleased. I have a little boy so a girl is soooo exciting! I am going all pink too. I must have spent a million puounds in my head already!
> 
> Apart from pinkness, nothing much to report - apart from a lot of moaning. SPD is soo bad. I decided to come out today top get a few things I need for the next couple of weeks(freinds wedding next wknd, plus birthdays to buy for etc..) I have the day off work and DS is on holiday so I thought blow it - i'll go shopping. Problem is, after about half hour my hips and back started playing up. I am now hobbling around in agony - even after taking pain killers. I am miles away from the train station to get home, and I have heavy bags (from the only 2 shops I could hobble to!) so much for a relaxing day out!
> 
> I am so looking forward to this being over now. However great this pregnancy has been, I still cant get to grips with it. I am positive this will be my last one!
> 
> Well now I am going to have a look through the last few weeks on here and see what Ive missed.
> 
> Sorry I cant comment on ongoing things, but I dont know whats been happening!!
> 
> Hopefully Ill be back with you v v soon, and I can update front page etc...
> 
> Hope you're all big round and healthy!!
> 
> All my lump love - Shelley & Pink Princess bumpy!!
> 
> 
> XXXXX

Gem how did we both manage to miss this?!!!! Congrats Shelley!!! Yay team pink!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Elliebank

Gem Shelley has posted on this thread (I found it by looking on Shelley's statistics) but when I have quoted on it it says my post will only show when a moderator has ok'd it????? Don't know what's going on!!! But congrats Shelley!!!


----------



## Twiglet

Heeey a post from Shelley appeared one page back that was not there when I last looked! :rofl: Magic. 

Congrats on the pink bump...nice to see more pink appearing :D

I'm sooooooo tired today ladies :( boo.


----------



## Elliebank

It's on page 256 - don't know why we both missed it?!!!


----------



## Twiglet

Nope...I just looked back and was sure that wasnt there before! Well we wouldnt have carried on our conversation etc without mentioning it. Strange :lol:


----------



## Elliebank

Twiglet said:


> Nope...I just looked back and was sure that wasnt there before! Well we wouldnt have carried on our conversation etc without mentioning it. Strange :lol:

It's puzzling me!!! It's just smack bang in middle of the C section conversation that we were all involved with, wonder why it didn't show?!! I get emails too when someone posts but never got one for Shelley's.....spooky!!


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah tis confusing. At least we've seen it now though hehe.

Just noticed only 2 days till double digits for you :D exciting!!


----------



## Elliebank

Twiglet said:


> Yeah tis confusing. At least we've seen it now though hehe.
> 
> Just noticed only 2 days till double digits for you :D exciting!!

I know :shock: I only just realised today - its scared me to be honest, thought I was miles off that!


----------



## SJK

Shelley,

cant believe I missed your post, congrats :happydance::cloud9:

WL good luck for the exam x


----------



## Sarah+

Congrats Shelley! :happydance::pink::pink::pink: Nice to have one of each :)

I swear your post did a disappearing act!

So something weird.... by tummy had little red dots on it and around my belly button, is going a little blue..???? My outie is just holding on my a thread... I think this had got to be stretching. I'm pretty pale anyway and ALL my veins show ... arg! Weird.

My last day in 2nd tri!


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats on third tri Sarah!!

My ankles turned into tree trunks last night - not good :hissy:


----------



## elley_baby248

I didn't even notice that post! 

My hip is really hurting today but i get out of work early today  and monday! 

Am almost 26 weeks i so can't wait i'll only be a week away from 3rd tri! 

Got the midwife on Monday it's another new one, I've never seen the same one twice which irritates me something stupid but my next scan is in 2 weeks! Only just realised it's that close lol.


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies - Your right, Shelley's post definately wernt there!! anyway hun - congrats on your ickle girly!! 

Hey hey - 3rd tri today!! 

Sarah+ - My tummy went wierd yesterday too!! started to itch and get all tingly!! felt like it was going to tear open!! 

anyway all is good - feeling a lot fresher today and less tired!! cant wait for a lie in tomorrow tho!! havent had one in about 4 months!!


----------



## whitelilly

Hey ladies!

How are we all? I am double digits today! Yippeeee! ONly 8 days left in 2nd tri too... can't believe it!

Exam was awful. And to make it worse the exam results from the one that I sat in March will be out next week. I am dreading it. 

So what's everyone up to this weeekend? It's my friends' wedding tomorrow so I bought myself a new dress from Monsoon but it cost an arm and a leg. Ooops! xx


----------



## Elliebank

Wow there's a lot of weddings tomorrow - our very own Tiger Lady is getting married & I'm a witness at my cousin's wedding!! I got my dress from asos.com, they have some really nice maternity clothes & are reasonably priced too!! (shame I bought a jacket & jewellery today that were more than twice as much as the dress!! :blush:)


----------



## Twiglet

Enjoy the weddings girlies! :D

Eb its fine to indulge hehe, just dont let the OH's know how much is the key I find :rofl: 

I'm gonna do my dissertation this weekend oh the joy...so basically that translates into I'm gonna sleep when I can, eat when I can, go on facebook a fair bit and spend a part of my day on my dissertation.


----------



## godivalocks

I'm kinda tired today. Ready to take a nap.


----------



## maybethistime

hey all 

Shelly congrats on the girl I had a sneeky feeling it was going 2 be yay 
god my spd is really playing up hoping to be in physio soon and my swelling has appeared from no where have 2 have my feet up all the bloody time so crap seeing as im at me mums and i wanna go shopping with me sisters :(


----------



## SJK

Hi girls,

have a good weekend and a lovely time at the weddings :happydance:

my coldsore is getting worse, does anyone know what I can take :cry: xx


----------



## wishingonastar

sorry hun i don't know...but if you ring a boots pharmacist they claim to be pregnancy specialists on what you can and can't take so they should be able to advise
:hugs:


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies!! 

hope you are all okay!! I am doing okay today!! had a bit of a lazy day with my stepdaughter and just made homemade lasagne for tea!! mmm smells delicious!! 

SJK - sorry hun, dont know what you can take - i'd opt for the pharmacist too!! 

I hope tiger lady has a wonderful day today!! how lovely are weddings! make me go all gooey!! 

might have to look at asos.com as I have a christening in a couple of weeks and need to sort something out for that!!

hope you are all good 
x


----------



## honey08

:hi: ladies, TL hope ur day was a dream hun :cloud9: we want pics !!!!!! :D

dont knwo bout anyone eles but ive been as tired as i was in 1st tri ! anyone eles ? i need to sleep thro day all time :dohh:


----------



## godivalocks

honey08 said:


> :hi: ladies, TL hope ur day was a dream hun :cloud9: we want pics !!!!!! :D
> 
> dont knwo bout anyone eles but ive been as tired as i was in 1st tri ! anyone eles ? i need to sleep thro day all time :dohh:

Yes, it doesn't take much to wear me out, now. A lot of days I can spend hours sleeping.

I spent half the day walking around a festival, and now I am hobbling around. I knew I would be, but I wanted to get out of the house.


----------



## honey08

yeh when we went to york uknow, i went to bed at 9pm that night till 8am next morning !!! so tired !


----------



## Sarah+

Me too. It's prob because the 24-32 week period is when the baby really does all his growing!


----------



## whitelilly

hi ladies :hi:

I have also been really tired recently. The wedding was great on sat; but I was so wiped out all day yesterday! Hope the other weddings went well too?!

I am so glad that I am off on a study day today... I am going to do some work for the next two hours solid and then sit outside in the garden since it's going to be such a nice day! Yippeeee! My mother-in-law was over yestreday and cut our front grass and started doing the back garden for us. She is amazing!!!

Baby has been quite quiet the past few days but when I get a kick now it's really strong. And starting to hurt on occasions! Next midwife appointment is a week today when I will be in the third tri :wohoo: Looking forward to that although I always get anxious about them checking to see if your uterus is in line with dates. I can never tell with mine and I think last time the fundus height was a week or two behind my due date! xx


----------



## geogem

WL - I wouldnt woory too much about the fundal height, I was measuring 2 weeks ahead at my 25 week appointment - have my next appointment on Friday (28 weeks) so will let you know what it is then. But then again I was measuring ahead all the time with my DS and he was 9lb 3oz so maybe its gonna be another biggy!! 

I am feeling really tired at the mo too, had to find things to do to stop me falling asleep on the sofa!!

Yesterday, I did some baking - I made some biscuits, some chocolate concrete and some chocolate eclairs!! hubby was chuffed with that!! they were yummy!!!

Have my GTT on Saturday too - not looking forward to that!! starving myself doesnt seem appealing at the moment!!


----------



## whitelilly

Is the GTT thing the glucose test? I haven't been told about that at all! 

Was also wondering, if I see MW on Mon when I am 27+ weeks, when will I next see her again? Still every 6 weeks?

I have done no work. I am going to go and do some now. Bad WL!!! :rofl: xx


----------



## geogem

Naughty WL - go do some work!! lol

I have been told every 3 weeks from now on for the MW. Yes the GTT is the glucose test, not everyone has it, I am having as I had a large baby last time.


----------



## godivalocks

They do the test standard here.

And they won't start seeing you more here until right up to the very end, from what their literature says.


----------



## Twiglet

Hellllo ladies :) 

Gosh yes the tiredness thing has kicked back in! I have to find things to occupy me to keep me awake :lol: 

I'm not down to have the GTT which is good for me as I know I couldn't starve myself right now :blush: food is way too appealing hehe. 

Glad the wedding was good WL :) 

I see my midwife every 3 weeks from now, the joy ;) 

I'm gonna go catch up on here, have some lunch and then do my uni work woopwoop.


----------



## SJK

Hi Girls :happydance:

I am permanently exhausted too at the min, come to think, Ive been knackered the whole way through, what happened to the bloom ? :rofl:
Did you read about the girl who just had a wee girl this week and was told at her 20 week scan that it was a boy :blush: xx


----------



## SJK

ps. I have the mw tomorrow for bloods, but I though it was every 2 weeks from now on ? I havent seen my mw from 16 weeks, I think the level of care is a disgrace upto now ???? :blush:


----------



## Elliebank

Hi girls

Wedding was lovely on Sat - had a really good day. Can't wait till it's me!! (if OH ever pulls his finger out!!)

OMG imagine the opposite sex than you were expecting coming out!!!! I worry about that, even though it's been confirmed by 2 seperate people!! It puts me off washing her new clothes in case they need to go back to the shop!!

I'm tired a lot too, but I've never really suffered from that extreme exhaustion a lot of you seem to have got, touch wood.

I see my midwife every 4wks - but a scan is counted as a m/w appointment. I think from about 30-32wks it goes to every 2wks then towards the end it's every week.

:hug:


----------



## Twiglet

Thats exactly what I asked too SJK! Where's my bloom? I never had it :hissy: 

I've had mine confirmed as a girl twice by two different people and each time they've shown me three distinct lines so if mine comes out a boy I'll be veryvery suprised :lol: 

Argh there's this horrid black cat where I live that everyone has problems with and he keeps attacking my female cat...getting mightily pissed. Have had to chase him out of the house a few times as he comes in and eats my cats food! To top it all off spoke to two of my neighbours yesterday and he does the same to them! No one even knows where he lives either...annoying!


----------



## Elliebank

Twiglet said:


> Argh there's this horrid black cat where I live that everyone has problems with and he keeps attacking my female cat...getting mightily pissed. Have had to chase him out of the house a few times as he comes in and eats my cats food! To top it all off spoke to two of my neighbours yesterday and he does the same to them! No one even knows where he lives either...annoying!

Have you got a cat flap? If so could you change it for a magnetic one then the black cat can't get in? We had to do that to stop a ginger cat coming in ours


----------



## Twiglet

Nope we dont have a cat flap cause we rent the house and we're not allowed. We only leave the door open when one of us is on the computer...which is right next to the kitchen...not even a step away...yet the cat keeps coming in! It does my head in :( 

The lady over from us (our gardens join) has had to swap her cat flap for a magnetic one as she kept waking up in the morning to find the black cat in her kitchen... :| 

My little boy cat keeps away from the black cat and as soon as he sees him coming he comes running in and meows for me or Liam...think he's telling tales :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

Twiglet said:


> My little boy cat keeps away from the black cat and as soon as he sees him coming he comes running in and meows for me or Liam...think he's telling tales :rofl:

Aw!!! That's so sweet!!!

I was meant to be working till 7pm today (working from home) but I've just logged off - I'm knackered & feel like lying on the settee watching TV!!


----------



## Twiglet

I dont blame you! This is the time our little ones are growing the most so we need as much rest as possible...plus I find there's no point in carrying on working when your tired...although I have to today as this dissertation is due soon :( I'm gonna record Taste the Nation for later though :lol: I'm really addicted to my cooking programmes right now :blush:


----------



## geogem

Sorry ladies but a lady at works daughter gave birth yesterday to a baby girl and she was confirmed as having a boy twice on scans so now I am starting to panic!! 

Saying that tho I think after the shock had worn off I would be really happy either way!!


----------



## Twiglet

:| 

Scary times! I'd be delighted either way but I think Liam would feel a bit disappointed as he's now adjusted to having a little girl (he really wanted a boy first as he has an older sister :rofl: )

I'm kinda hoping that as its people who've been told they were having a boy who had girls...that we're defo having a girl...I;ve not seen anything between her legs each time and she did have them up and parted :rofl: I'll get it reconfirmed at my 34 week scan :D


----------



## SJK

geogem said:


> Sorry ladies but a lady at works daughter gave birth yesterday to a baby girl and she was confirmed as having a boy twice on scans so now I am starting to panic!!
> 
> Saying that tho I think after the shock had worn off I would be really happy either way!!

bloody hell, thats twice in a week :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## wishingonastar

glad i was able to stay on team yellow! don't think i'd handle it very well if i expected one then it turned out to be another...obviously it'd be very much loved but the shock would be unreal!


----------



## TigerLady

:shock: That had me going back to all my u/s pics and relooking at all my "boy" shots! What a shock that would be!!!


----------



## SJK

Now I am starting to doubt everything again :dohh::rofl::rofl::rofl: xxx


----------



## whitelilly

No doubting! Tut tut ladies!!! (I am pretty sure that my boy had a wee winky on the 4d and if I have a girl I will eat my hat)....

Well after saying that my little man was quiet the past few days, I have been getting beaten up from in utero. Seriously! He has been non-stop all day and he is getting stronger and stronger. I love the kicks when he sticks a part of his body out and drags it along my tummy, it makes me laugh! 

Anyway, I think we are due a bump pics update... here are mine although it's a bit of a funny shape, lol xx


----------



## Elliebank

Gorgeous bump WL!!


----------



## honey08

yes and a lady on ere was told she was aving a boy aswell :dohh: did i tell u the dream i had ? after my 20wk scan been told were aving a boy i dreamt i had a girl n i dressed her in all the blue things ive got :rofl::rofl:
well weve had it confirmed at 20wk scan, 4d scan , ive a scan on 22may and june so will be checking again :rofl:

anyone eles aving this ? think its just strectching but its been for the past wk nearly !! like really strectching pains/pulling sorta thing ?! 
anyone eles? 
cant belive were all nearly in 3rd trii arent we ?! if any of u get prima pregnancy and baby mag theres a vouchers book with it this mth, ive posted lots of codes on ere xx


----------



## whitelilly

Def getting bigger now... xx


----------



## honey08

WL ........... gorg cute bump !


----------



## whitelilly

where are you stretching honey? the top of my tummy has been stretching like mad! it's quite painful at times. I also have been stretching right down in the bikini line area up towards my hips! x


----------



## honey08

yeh like af pains, and where af pains wud be,but also top of bump........but manily like low down, feels like afs cuming :? 
sure rememeber avin this at 13wk ish uknow x


----------



## whitelilly

I get this on and off and it usually means to me that baby is growing... I always panic though and then they go after a couple of days. I think the babies will be getting really big over next few more weeks. We had better be prepared to STTTRRRREEETTTCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! :rofl: xx


----------



## honey08

:rofl:


----------



## godivalocks

Well, they've shown that I have high blood sugar levels from the GTT, so I have to go in for further testing (which I am not thrilled about). 3 hours in the hospital.

I had a feeling it was going to come out as this.


----------



## whitelilly

Oh no! Well at least they know and can check you out hon. Hope you are ok... What will they be testing for? I know nothing about the test xx


----------



## geogem

Oh no godiva - bad news, at least they are keeping an eye on you and baby. 

WL - its a test for gestational diabetes - google it, it will tell you symptoms/problems etc

strangely enough tho the symptoms are what you get in a normal pregnancy anyway - so sometimes it can go undetected!!

I have my test on Saturday!! mmmm great!!


----------



## godivalocks

Well, all sorts of lovely stuff can come of it, from what I was reading. Large baby, kid might have breathing problems, jaundice, kid has a higher risk of having diabetes in life, obesity for the kid.

It also says that I'm at risk for developing diabetes later in life, too. Doesn't surprise me, really, since my father is insulin resistant. It does upset me, on the other hand.

I have craved more sugary stuff since being pregnant, but usually, though I enjoy sweets, I don't crave it. I'd rather have protein.


----------



## godivalocks

Oh, and on a side note, supporting the idea that I probably have gestational diabetes, I was measuring 32 weeks at 29.


----------



## elley_baby248

I had my midwife appt yesterday all was good was measuring 27 weeks and am 26. Although the midwife decide to panic and murder a wasp while she was trying to take my blood pressure lol then i was kindly reassured by the other midwife in the room that the silly cow dancing around and screaming and stamping her feet could deliver my baby :rofl:


----------



## Sarah+

Sorry about the GD tests Godivalocks :hugs: But I know that a lot of people who get a pos result on the first test, have completely normal results on the other test. And there seem to be a lot of us measuring big, so perhaps it's time these doctors updated their measuring systems! 

All these 'gender mistakes' are weird. I guess I could kinda understand if someone was told they were having a girl, but then it was a boy, but the other way around???? What are these doctors seeing down there??!! My dr pointed it out to us on the ultrasound, and he's confirmed it every time since, so I'm feeling pretty confident....


----------



## honey08

godivalocks 
sry to hear this hun, ive yet to have this test :? am seeing mw on thursday so will have 2 ask her, but dont everyone just have it anyways ?
goodluck hun x


----------



## elley_baby248

Not everyone has it only people classed as high risk


----------



## honey08

awww right , so wot wud class u as high risk to have it done then ? worried now :?


----------



## geogem

honey, 

high risk would be classed as diabetes in immediate family, previous large baby or still birth, over 25 and overweight. they usually see if you have 2 or more risk factors before doing test unless its previous still born obviously!!


----------



## elley_baby248

I'm getting it because of my ncreased bmi. 

It's nothing to worry about if you haven't been told about it then you don't need it.


----------



## Twiglet

Hello ladies!

Cute bump WL :D 

Honey I have those pains too at the moment, just above my hips and under my bump...not fun :( kinda feels like I've ran too much and then slept funny? :rofl:

Godiva sorry about the result! :hugs:

Mergh my housemate is off work today, not happy :( he's loud and annoying...so I've came down and am eating my pizza from last night in a huff...I'm feeling a grumpbum today :blush:


----------



## godivalocks

Have to go in for a 3 hour test. Not looking forward to that, since they stick you once an hour for the 3 hours, and my arm is still sore from the last one. 

And you have to fast for at least 8 hours prior, so I am going to be a very cranky tester.


----------



## peekers

is anyone else due 12th july?? the hosp say im due the 16th but then they kept changing my mind, according to my dates it the 12th.

also im on team blue :)


----------



## SJK

Hi Peekers and welcome xx

Just back from mw, 28 week bloods, all ok :cloud9:

got my form for the grant :happydance:

Im not back until 34 weeks and then every 2 weeks from then :dohh:, also they are keeping my original dates of 6th July :happydance:


----------



## TigerLady

I didn't realize that GD test wasn't standard over there. I think it might be here?? I know my OB has everyone do it, regardless of whether they are "high risk" or not. Maybe it is just to squeeze more money out of us! :dohh:


----------



## SJK

Not sure if this will work, but we nearly got the nursery finished :cloud9:

[img=https://img98.imageshack.us/img98/9721/nursery.png]


----------



## geogem

Oh SJK thats really cute!!


----------



## wishingonastar

aww thats gorgeous sjk!


----------



## maybethistime

Aww wow SJK that really is something, 

well me fella did our painting for our nursery and the colour looks really dark so guys wat he is doing it again next week hehe feel a little bad but just looks 2 dark 2 look like a nursey does not look like ne thing that I thought, I said I would deal with it but he said no he will do it for me hehe. 

getting her cot this weekend and dressing table was not going to get one but was only 50 pound and it matches the cot haha so thought why not. 

I had my grant form waiting for them 2 get back 2 me but rumor is they are paying out in may xx


----------



## Twiglet

Thats lovely SJK :D

Hehe MB what a lovely man :happydance: Liam would have had a tantrum before giving in.

Got uni today :( 9 - 3...makes me feel siccccccck. I'm debating whether to skip my last lecture simply cause I dont wanna go, no other reason :blush: I'm tired already now!! :rofl:

Hope everyone has a lovely day, speak to you all later :D x


----------



## elley_baby248

I have sent my form off so hopefully we will al hear something about the grant soonish i know it would come in really hand right about now lol! 

We can't decorate the nursery as it's private rent and they would whinge but got all his furniture in and up and all the bedding in and for the moment he has a little teddy tucked under the blankets in his place lol! 

I'm starting to get really impatient now i want time to fly quicker. 

I have my GTT on the 6th May along with another scan and an antenatal appt then i have a midwife appt 2 weeks later 20th may then am on the countdown for his arrival with my 2 weekly antenatal appts lol! So scary and exciting!


----------



## geogem

I sent my form off approx 2 weeks ago but was told by the MW they wont be paying anything until May at least!! 

Form says to ring after 4 weeks if nothing heard so will do that after my 4 weeks!!

Know what you mean Elley about time - seems to be going really slow at the minute!! Cant wait now!! 

SHELLEY - where r u? get your internet sorted!! we r missing u!!


----------



## elley_baby248

The first few months have flown by but right now it's like time is stood still and it's bugging me! I want it to start flying again so i can be comfy again...


----------



## geogem

Yeah thats how I feel!! 1st and most of 2nd tri went really fast but now seem to have hit a wall where it is taking ages to budge!! 

When I think I only have 86 days to go that doesnt sound very long but I also know thats how long it is til I can claim back my body and lie on my belly!!
Thats the bit thats really getting to me at the mo!! I need comfort!!


----------



## elley_baby248

Ive got an extra 10 days on top of you! I just wanna be able to wear my jeans without feeling horrid


----------



## SJK

Hi girls :happydance:

Yes shelley where are you ? I think the time is dragging also, Im not back at mw for another 5 weeks, so I booked a gp in between, just to be sure, but I think after the 34 week mark, it will fly in :happydance::cloud9::baby:


----------



## godivalocks

Fun, fun.

I'm really tired. Slept like crap last night, had to get up early to go to an early appt. for the blood draws.

The glucola this time around was waaaay worse than last time, and I spent hours feeling sick to my stomach and wishing I would throw up (but I couldn't or else it would be a redo).

Spent 4 hours in the hospital and my poor arm is all pockmarked and sore from the multiple blood draws. I was starving by the time they were done, since I couldn't eat, and then I ate and it made me sick all over again.

Not a fun day. 

Now I am thinking about taking a nap.


----------



## SJK

godivalocks said:


> Fun, fun.
> 
> I'm really tired. Slept like crap last night, had to get up early to go to an early appt. for the blood draws.
> 
> The glucola this time around was waaaay worse than last time, and I spent hours feeling sick to my stomach and wishing I would throw up (but I couldn't or else it would be a redo).
> 
> Spent 4 hours in the hospital and my poor arm is all pockmarked and sore from the multiple blood draws. I was starving by the time they were done, since I couldn't eat, and then I ate and it made me sick all over again.
> 
> Not a fun day.
> 
> Now I am thinking about taking a nap.

hope you feel better soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Twiglet

Hope you feel better soon Godiva!

Well ladies what a waste of my time that Uni day was...I have a dissertation tutorial on monday and have to do 3500 words by then so wont be on much this weekend :hissy:
I feel ill and headachey and just need to sleep! So am gonna get an early night in I think.


----------



## honey08

theyve started payin this grant out now, lots in 3rd tri have had it !! but there like march/april mums so we will be put may/june time by time theyve done everyone eles due b4 us ......... awww well still very handy ! :D

28wk 2day :wohoo:


----------



## SJK

hey girls,

hope all is well ? 

can you believe the jan 2010 thread is about to open x


----------



## Samemka

Hey girls - I'm due in July, can I join in here???? x


----------



## TigerLady

SJK said:


> hey girls,
> 
> hope all is well ?
> 
> can you believe the jan 2010 thread is about to open x

:shock: How is that possible?! Didn't we just get our :bfp:s like... yesterday???

Welcome, Sam! :wave:


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls!

Guess who's up and running?!!! Long time I know - it has felt like a lifetime!!!

So. Now I need all the gossip/information for thr front page and for my peace of mind! So many changes seem to have happened, and I felt like Ive been on my own apart from my OH!

I have a nice little bump coming along. Headached have been banished(well almost) by trial and error. Seems like I have some sort of allergy/intollerance to fruit. The only fruit I can eat are apples and bananas. I initally thought it was oranges so I avoided them and they got better - but then I tried pears and plums and I got bad bad migraines off those too. So now I if I want something nice i usually just stick to biscuits! lol..

So, I havent got my nursery set up. I am buying the furniture soon but wanted some tips off you girls before we got it. What have you all got and from where?? I have been looking at babies'r'us mainly, but Im convinced you can get as good quality for less money........? If anyone has any ideas please give me a shout. OH has to practically redo the whole room. New doors/skirting etc. We're starting next week hopefully.

I sent my forms off for maternity allowance today and my grant forms last week. Am I about right with everyone else?! I am still working full time which is begining to drain a little now. I was doing ok, but the last few days my tum is getting bigger and I am tired more and more. I have said I'lll stop work 2-3 weeks beofre baby. Im begining to think thats a little creative!!

Right, I need to eat as my heartburn is back and its killing.

Pleas update me with all your news - I'll change the font as and when too. 

Lots of missed hugs!

Shelley xxxxx


----------



## Samemka

Thanks for the welcome TigerLady :)

Hey Shelley - I saw you mentioned maternity allowance. I applied for this too, almost 2 weeks ago now, but I haven't heard anything. Do you have any idea how long we have to wait??


----------



## shelleylu

Hi Sam,

I dont know hun. I guss it depends on what date you said you wanted it to start from. I imagine they will write to us and let us know - but saying that - it is the government we're talking about! lol. Let me know if you hear anything 

xxx

Ps, Welcome to the group! You're due a day after me!


----------



## Samemka

Oh dear - come to think of it I don't think I gave a date I wanted it to start from! I'm gonna look back over the form - hopefully there will be some sort of option where if you don't specify a date, it starts from a set point. Saying that, knowing me, I wouldn't be suprised if I missed it!!

Aww, one day difference, yay :) I really can't wait, I'm so excited! Just want these weeks to fly by!


----------



## Elliebank

Welcome Sam & welcome back Shelley!!

Shelley please can you update the front page to show I'm on team pink? Haven't got another scan but if you want to put a date in, my next midwife appointment is 11.5.09 :hugs:

As for nursery furniture - we're not gonna get actual nursery furniture as I think it's a rip off & the wardrobes are small. So we're gonna get normal furniture - a wardrobe, chest of drawers & maybe dressing table/bedside table, probably from Argos. Think we're getting the Alpine cotbed from Mamas & Papas in Demerara, but that will depend if we can find furniture to match. If not we'll prob get pine xx


----------



## godivalocks

Good news. Further testing showed that my sugar levels were all normal. Thank goodness.

I really couldn't see myself on a special diet, lol.


----------



## wishingonastar

godivalocks said:


> Good news. Further testing showed that my sugar levels were all normal. Thank goodness.
> 
> I really couldn't see myself on a special diet, lol.

good to hear hun :)


----------



## Sarah+

Great news on your tests Godivalocks :happydance:

Hey Shelley! Good to hear from you! :hugs:

Welcome Sam:hi:

You're so organised SJK! Looks lovely. We just moved into the new place, so the nursery is painted, but the colour turned out very pale. Funny - I originally chose a darker one but was told it woudl look too dark!!

Had my Ob-Gyn appointment and 4D scan yesterday. Baby is doing fine and is officially a little on the chunky side now! He weighs 1.4kg / 3lb and measures exactly two weeks ahead... which my doctor put down to 'good nutrition'... is that code for - you're eating to much??????? But with hubby being very tall and me not short, he was never going to be a small one. The dr only spent about 5 min on 4D :cry: but I'll post some pics. And his nose isn't really that flat! Apparently he had it pressed up against something. 

My placenta had moved up, which was great to hear. I won't be having the Glucose tests etc. until 30 weeks. The dr told me I could write some notes for a birth plan if I wanted. I joked that all I wanted was quick and painless, and he said he couldn't gaurentee quick, but painless he could do with a walking epidural! I was impressed :)

Wishing everyone a great day :)
 



Attached Files:







4Dscan_3.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 0









4Dscan_5.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Elliebank

OMG Sarah they're gorgeous pics!! I've never seen them so clear!

Godiva - glad every is ok :hugs:


----------



## Sarah+

I drank HEAPS of water for the five days leading up to the scan. Apparently that helps a lot, as well as a little bit of luck. I was disappointed that the doc didn't leave it on 4D for long, but pleased with the pics we got.


----------



## maybethistime

Hey shelly, 

I got her a canvus double wardrobe seems 2 have more clothes than me, cot we are getting this weekend from babies rus its half prices 114, so thought why not but I am really struggling on the pram front I aint got a clue I want one where she is facing me but seems 2 cost so bloody much, I aint got a clue. 

Merv decided to take a year out of uni bless him and went back 2 work started for debit free direct and loves it, was quite lucky cos seems a good secure area at the min decided he is gonna do his course part time when she is older. We were just struggling a little. So its all good 

pic my cot below 

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Nursery/Cots-and-Cotbeds/Caversham-Cotbed-in-White(0033416)


----------



## geogem

OMG ladies you girlies have been chatty!! 

Yay shelley - welcome back!!

Godiva - glad all is okay!! 

Sarah+ - love the piccies glad all went well!! 

Well I went to the MW this morning to be told bubs is stil measuring 2 weeks in front so currently at 30 weeks (although actually on 28!!) so here comes another big boy!! They also stabbed me a few times trying to get blood but all is okay!! 

I have my GTT test tomorrow so not looking forward to starving myself!! 

Hope you are all okay!!


----------



## Samemka

Hi Gem

Do they know you're measuring 2 weeks ahead by your fundus measurement? I've got my 28 wk MW appt on Tuesday. I think she said something last time about using a chart to plot the growth or something!


----------



## geogem

Yeah its the fundal height they are using - in my maternity book we have a chart to show where you should be and I am on the top line!! well above average!!


----------



## georgie1991

heya im due on 15th july :D
and im team pink :)

good luck to the rest of u 
xxx


----------



## SJK

Hi Girls :happydance::happydance:

Shelley shelley shelley where have you been !! welcome back xx

Hi Saml1 and georgie1991 and welcome xx

godiva, glad all ok x

Sarah, lovely pics :cloud9: x

MB we are on the same date again :happydance::happydance: xx

Any plans for the weekend ? Im heading out for dinner tonight with the girls x


----------



## Samemka

Thanks Gem - my OH's mum said her sister has a great baby book so I'll borrow that - don't seem to have much time though....I've got 9 weeks to go until I qualify as a teacher so things are hectic at the moment!!! Time's flying though which is great - the quicker it goes, the quicker we'll get to meet baba!!! :)


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Well Ive lot my touch at this chatting business. I just read all the posts, and now Ive forgotten them again!!! Think its a bad case of preggo brain!

Maybe - I saw the cot thanks. We were looking at that whole range, so £100 quid off would be a nice touch. Im going to look into it tomorrow :)

Gem - I had the same with big baby size the other week. My MW asked how big William was because LO felt big already. I felt a lump in my throat!!! I was measured the other day and I checked that graph thing and I looked about right - so Hopefully we're on target!

SJK - How are you??!! Im going to one of my best mates weddings on Sunday. I hate the fact I cant eat whatever drink and be merry, but Im sure it'll be lovely. I dont feel overly confident in my frock either. I had to go with a simple black dress. I'll post seome pics if we get any good ones. She has twin boys 18months and is having a selection of twins - boys and girls as bridesmaides & pageboys - very cute!

Right all. Im virtually asleep typing this. I'll be back over the wknd. 

Have a nice wknd everyone!

xxxx


----------



## Samemka

Does anyone know if there's a way to see which threads you've replied to, without having to subscribe to them?? 

Could spend ages looking and I still probably wouldn't find it, LOL!


----------



## Elliebank

saml1 said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way to see which threads you've replied to, without having to subscribe to them??
> 
> Could spend ages looking and I still probably wouldn't find it, LOL!

On mine if I reply to a thread I automatically am subscribed to it, so get an email saying someone has replied. If you reply to a thread & then want to unsubscribe, if I remember rightly you click on user cp, then if there's an unread bit of the thread there, you can click on unsubscribe.

Or if you mean how do you see what threads you have replied to, click on yr username (top right where it says welcome) then click on statistics, and all posts by saml1.

Does that answer yr question?!!


----------



## Elliebank

Hi girls.

I'm officially 3rd tri today & it's exactly 3mths till her due date :shock: Had a few problems with OH this weekend - he STILL hasn't started the nursery. He tells me it'll be done soon but I can't help worrying - she COULD come early. It's not like it's just decorating that needs doing either - the fitted furniture needs ripping out, wallpaper stripping, replastering, celing lowering, decorating & then painting! A lot to do!


----------



## godivalocks

Girls, it is roasting hot here. I spent all day in front of a fan yesterday, and it's supposed to be hotter today, almost 90F. I resisted turning on the AC, but today might be the day I turn it on. This house holds in the heat, unless it's winter, of course.

30 weeks today.

Anyone else dreading it at all?


----------



## maybethistime

Hey all, 

Well we went 2 get that cot and I changed my mind I was not paying 20 delivery haha, so we went to a little shop near ours and picked up a gourgous one for 150 including matturuss called adam lol, and free delivery yay. 

We will be getting pram next week could not make my mind up pain in the arse i am, 

We got the esential bedding tho 50 pound madness lol, 

SJK u cant stay away nice 2 be sharing our days again I bet Ill come early Im so bloody huge haha 

Ne ways all im off so Ill see u all soon xx
Midwife 2mo so hope all is well fingers crossed


----------



## geogem

Hey girls!! 

Maybe - hope all well with MW. 

I went for my GTT on Saurday and it wasnt that bad. Just had to sit there starving for 2 hours!! 

boobs now leaking with a vengeance!! and belly is huge!! also think I've been getting the start of BH's!! had a few last night, uncomfortable but no painful at all!! 

I have decided that I would like bubs to come 20 days early!! would fit sooo nicely with hubby's work pattern!! I know it will never work like that but I can only hope cant i?


anyway better get on with my work!! 

ttfn!


----------



## maybethistime

Midwife was fine cheers gem, 
Me bloods came back for me GTT and that was fine but when they did a blood count found im a little anemic so got some iron tablets to take, joy lol. 

Elliebank try not to worrie bout the nursery 2 much men leave things to the last min most the time but tends to get there in the end. 

Me fella did ours but i didnt like the peach so he is re doing it this weekend ( i no i have a gem hehe) 

He did the bathroom on saturday as well bless him started it as soon as we got in from work. 

If ne of u have a bn home bargins near u or glynn web id go have a look at thier pain, they have crown paint going for 3.99 for 2 half liters we just used 2 tins for our rooms so its worth a look. 

Right I have loads of work 2 day so behind so i will love u and leave ya all 

have a good day xx


----------



## Twiglet

I haven't got a house to have a Nursery in yet :D 

Have been busy the last few days with my dissertation...am now at 3000/7500. 
Was meant to have a tutorial but someone took my keys and locked me in! So now I have to send my chapters over to her in an email (dreading it! Dont want her to be mean!) and then go in Wednesday at 9:15 for a small meeting...joyjoy.

Gonna browse BnB whilst I eat my lunch :) 

Glad the midwifes went fine MB :) and I keep getting BH's too Gem, they're not fun. I had one at the midwifes the other day actually :rofl:


----------



## SJK

Hi shelley, Im ok so far thankyou, getting tired now, hope you are well and everyone else :happydance:

Yes MB I couldn't stay away, glad the mw went well :happydance:

Hope all else is ok x


----------



## maybethistime

BH mm I dont think I have had ne or if I did I didnt notice them lol prob past them off as wind hahah what am I like, well done for getting ur word count up, keep it up hun not long left now xx


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: 

Thanks, quite happy with it as I only started typing it two days ago :D gonna go carry on now. Boo :( Bye lovely ladies!


----------



## maybethistime

Looks like I spoke 2 soon I have been getting BH lol, is it when it goes quite tight low down? uncomfatable is the word if u ask me oh well I was feeling special cos i was not getting them and im wrong as usual haha


----------



## Twiglet

Aww bless! But yeah when it goes all tight...a positive spin on it though...when you do get a BH you can feel exactly where your baby is. Me and Liam were stroking her arms and hands yesterday, and then she stuck her little legs up next to where Liam's other hand was. He likes it when I get BH because of this :rofl: 

4000/7500...but I'm only on Chapter 2 out of 5!! Haha may need to do some cutting out when I've finished :lol:


----------



## maybethistime

dam by the sound of it lol, I have 800 words to do before 8 me pc packed in at home so I have loads to bloody do I am gutted lol never mind. 

cutting down is the easy bit its filling the page that kills lol


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls.

Well Maybe - we found the cot. I want the whole set as its all reduced. You casn get the changer, wardrobe and cot for £300 instead of £530 so we're gonna get it - hoping the offer stays on a couple more days as new credit card isnt activated yet and i dont have the cash till the end of the month. Im sweating with impatience!!

How is everyone? I have had regular painful BH for weeks and weeks now. I never had them with William, so this is all new and weird. They come on when I am walking too fast or doing too much. I take it as a sign to stop everything and relax a bit. 

Work is getting tough now as Im so tied. I still only have a little bump though which Im mega happy about. 

I went to my friends wedding yesterday and now I am eternally jealous! It was in a big posh castle in a forest. I dobt even mind about the castle, Id just love to be married to my OH. We are both wedding broody! We have 2 more to go to this year too so Its not going to help matters. We need to save, but they are soooo expensive we might be here till we're 70!!

Right, need to feed the troops.

Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## maybethistime

wow thats good, see there are bargins everywhere, hope u can get it sorted etc, im gonna get the changer this weekend me. 

Well I have a few wedding tips when u guys get round to it, we had a sit down meal for 70 people buffet and had it at the town hall in bolton, had our honeymoon in egypt and it all cost 4000 which I was really happy about lol, I even got my dress for 400 pound reduced from 999 from discount shop in farnworh lol. Always have an eye for a bargin me. 
It was cheap day but it didnt look cheap if u get me xx


----------



## whitelilly

Hey girls! 

MB- I can't believe you had your wedding for £4k! That's amazing. We got married in September and spent about £18k in total! We'd only been engaged 9 months and we did it hoping that we would spend less! :( 

We have been pram shopping and I think we are going to get the iCandy Apple... I love it and so does hubby. John Lewis said they'd price match so I am on a mission! I am also ordering the moses basket this week... Izzywotnot in cream with a dark stand. 

Had the MW today too and she took blood :( for antibodies and anaemia... my BP was lower than usual though but she didn't seem concerned. I've been majorly uncomfy the last couple of days- baby has moved higher and my skin is stretching right at the top of my tummy. 

Oh, and the good news- I passed my March exam! Just have to get through thois next one on a few weeks and then it won't be long til I finish up work. I cannot wait! xx


----------



## Sarah+

Well done Whitelilly! :happydance:

I'm getting BH too. Freaked me out a bit at first, but getting used to them. No leaky boobs (yet!). They feel pretty much the same as always... just a little larger than 6 months ago! 

Don't worry about the nursery Ellie. Most of my nursery furniture won't arrive until I'm 36 weeks, so bub just isn't allowed to be early. 

You should go in and pay a small deposit Shelley, so you lock in the price?

Anyone else getting HEAPS of movement lately?

Have a great day :)


----------



## geogem

Hi Ladies, 

MB - your wedding sounds like mine!! 

We got married at the town hall!!
My dress was £350 reduced, we had a sit down dinner in the day and then a buffet in the evening! Honeymooned in Egypt - my mum made the bridemaid dresses and the suits were hired. Total cost £4000 approx!! and it was lovely!! Everyone was really impressed and it looked really expensive!! - will post a couple of piccies at the bottom!!

Sarah+ - ure lucky my boobs have been leaking since I was approx 18 weeks!! 

WL - Well done on the exam and good luck on the next one!!

right - wedding piccies!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0512.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 2









collage of wedding.jpg
File size: 96.7 KB
Views: 7









DSC_0483.jpg
File size: 55.1 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0510.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## elley_baby248

My boobs started leaking at about 16 weeks but it's not that bad once you get used to it lol 

My wedding will cost £0 cause i'm not getting married this side of ever lol!


----------



## geogem

like your style elley baby!!


----------



## elley_baby248

So much simpler and cheaper not beong married lol


----------



## SJK

geogem said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> MB - your wedding sounds like mine!!
> 
> We got married at the town hall!!
> My dress was £350 reduced, we had a sit down dinner in the day and then a buffet in the evening! Honeymooned in Egypt - my mum made the bridemaid dresses and the suits were hired. Total cost £4000 approx!! and it was lovely!! Everyone was really impressed and it looked really expensive!! - will post a couple of piccies at the bottom!!
> 
> Sarah+ - ure lucky my boobs have been leaking since I was approx 18 weeks!!
> 
> WL - Well done on the exam and good luck on the next one!!
> 
> right - wedding piccies!!

gorgeous wedding Gem, ours was the same, came in under £5k, which included the dresses, suits, wedding, meals, cake, dj, invites, hair, makeup, presents, flowers and honeymoon in dubai and I even borrowd a free aston martin for the photos :happydance: xx


----------



## TigerLady

Holy moly, you guys managed some good prices on your weddings! Well done. I had thought I was doing pretty well at about $8000.

We had the ceremony in a national park in the mountains (just showed up, no charge for that!). And the reception was a buffet with no DJ (just used Sirius as background music). Got my dress for $300 and rented tuxes. Had my mom and sis make the wedding cloaks, which saved loads. I think flowers and food were the most expensive by far! :shock:

Turned out lovely and perfect for us, though! :cloud9: I also swore for years that I wasn't getting married -- ever. But finally this guy changed my mind at the age of 32. It is still new, but I love it. He has been sweeter than ever since the big day. 

As for HEAPS of movement... Otter has actually slowed WAY down in the last week or so. :( I'm trying not to worry. 

And I don't know how to tell if I am getting BH -- my bump always seems hard, especially where he lays! Maybe it is one of those things "you know it when you get it." :shrug:


----------



## elley_baby248

Wow they are amazing pics! 

I havent felt him move a lot the past few days either but i have been really tired so i think he is having another little growth spurt


----------



## Elliebank

As you know TL I haven't felt many movements lately either. Got to admit I'm starting to worry. My bump also goes hard but I'm not sure if it's bh or not.


----------



## Twiglet

Movements begin to slow down again now dont they? Because they're all squished up...Caitlyn only likes moving at the moment when I'm a) working or b) sleeping...lovely :rofl: 

Am plodding on with my dissertation again today...can see an end in sight :happydance:

Lovely wedding dresses girlies! Gem I adore yours and cant believe you got it for that price! Lucky. The one I want is going to be custom made :blush: only as I've had it in my mind since I was a little one! I dont even want to think about wedding costs at the moment :lol: will leave that to Liam ;)


----------



## Elliebank

Twiglet said:


> Movements begin to slow down again now dont they? Because they're all squished up...Caitlyn only likes moving at the moment when I'm a) working or b) sleeping...lovely :rofl:

Do they? That's a relief to know. She's just kicked now but they're a lot more softer than they were a couple of weeks ago.

I WANT TO GET MARRIED!!! :hissy:


----------



## honey08

yeh mines kicking less harder all time....has for past wk or so !!!


----------



## SJK

wow TL very nice pics x


----------



## whitelilly

Lovely wedding pics ladies! 

Here is our wedding... I will only keep this link up for a little while though as don't want it broadcast to the whole world! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm_QP7vzZ1k

Is everyone getting really tired. I am more tired now than I have been the entire pregnancy. Oh and my bump gets really hard too...! xx


----------



## SJK

whitelilly said:


> Lovely wedding pics ladies!
> 
> Here is our wedding... I will only keep this link up for a little while though as don't want it broadcast to the whole world! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm_QP7vzZ1k
> 
> Is everyone getting really tired. I am more tired now than I have been the entire pregnancy. Oh and my bump gets really hard too...! xx

Cnt see the link, will try it when I get home. I have been tired from I conceved and yes its getting worse :dohh: x


----------



## Elliebank

WL you look absolutely stunning & that video is beautiful!


----------



## Twiglet

Aww that video is lovelyyyyyyy =D
I can't wait for my big day...still around 3 years away though :rofl: 

I am so tired its ridicolous! I thought it was me avoiding my dissertation but its not :( 
Only 2500 words left now ladies! :D Am so excited for this piece of rubbish to be out of my life.

My bump is now on a slant too! Caitlyn's bum sticks out on my left hand side and above my bellybutton...how charming. Its so obviously a bum too! Someone knocked on the door earlier and actually asked me if that was baby sticking out and without being rude was it her bum :rofl:


----------



## maybethistime

We got married in August 

I dont not how we managed it to be faire, but I was determind not to spend alot lol, I got my flowers and bridesmaids dresses made me sisters sang at me wedding and we got our wedding pics on a CD for 250 and me friend made them in2 a fancy album lol. 
had other price cutting methods as well but u cant really tell if u get my meaning lol but i was really cuffed with the day lol best day off me life (how corny hahah) 

Your pics look lovely WL 

Here are mine off me facebook lol 

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=5607&id=1070778896&l=6c24a241cd


----------



## maybethistime

geogem said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> MB - your wedding sounds like mine!!
> 
> We got married at the town hall!!
> My dress was £350 reduced, we had a sit down dinner in the day and then a buffet in the evening! Honeymooned in Egypt - my mum made the bridemaid dresses and the suits were hired. Total cost £4000 approx!! and it was lovely!! Everyone was really impressed and it looked really expensive!! - will post a couple of piccies at the bottom!!
> 
> Sarah+ - ure lucky my boobs have been leaking since I was approx 18 weeks!!
> 
> WL - Well done on the exam and good luck on the next one!!
> 
> right - wedding piccies!!


Yeh snap lol, We stayed at Concorde hotel in sharm el shek, had the jetty down to sea so u could swim with the fishys lol was lovely walrm water we are going back when aaliyah is about one, As a pressie from me hubby (thats if I graduate lol) 

Your dress looks gourgous- had me long veil and a tiara felt like a little princess haha


----------



## Elliebank

Gorgeous pics Maybe!


----------



## maybethistime

TigerLady said:


> Holy moly, you guys managed some good prices on your weddings! Well done. I had thought I was doing pretty well at about $8000.
> 
> We had the ceremony in a national park in the mountains (just showed up, no charge for that!). And the reception was a buffet with no DJ (just used Sirius as background music). Got my dress for $300 and rented tuxes. Had my mom and sis make the wedding cloaks, which saved loads. I think flowers and food were the most expensive by far! :shock:
> 
> Turned out lovely and perfect for us, though! :cloud9: I also swore for years that I wasn't getting married -- ever. But finally this guy changed my mind at the age of 32. It is still new, but I love it. He has been sweeter than ever since the big day.
> 
> As for HEAPS of movement... Otter has actually slowed WAY down in the last week or so. :( I'm trying not to worry.
> 
> And I don't know how to tell if I am getting BH -- my bump always seems hard, especially where he lays! Maybe it is one of those things "you know it when you get it." :shrug:

God jelous of the back drop lol, bolton aint great for senory lol


----------



## maybethistime

Twig, 

i was looking on me facebook and only relised it was u cos u called ur fella liam haha and that ur baby was due in july talk about guess the normal name lol


----------



## SJK

hi girls, hope all is well :happydance:

I will have to log on tonight when I get home to see all these pics x


----------



## SJK

girls the Jan thread has opened !!!!


----------



## Elliebank

:shock:


----------



## geogem

OMG - no way!! January is open!! and August girls will be on their way to 3rd trimester soon too!! its getting soooo close now!! 

Going to get my pram on Friday!! he he really excited!!


----------



## maybethistime

ohh im steming at the min, me fella starts a new job and the job that he was at before they give him a bad ref saying he missed shifts and he missed this friday and saturday becuase they didnt tell him he was ment to be working as it was part time causual and he left to get a full time perm job. 

There putting his job in jepudity just because he was leaving and in the climate we are in at the min its really scary getting joys bit stressed out now.

Cant believe it just as everything is falling in 2 place they go and do that.


----------



## TigerLady

SJK said:


> girls the Jan thread has opened !!!!

:shock:


----------



## elley_baby248

I have no idea when i'm getting my pram and it's bugging me now. I want it sooner rather than later but as my mum is buying it i can see it being the last minute or i will get some cheap version of the one i want. I know it sounds spoilt but i want it al to be right and if i don't get the one i want i know i'll end up going out spending money i don't have on the one that i want.


----------



## SJK

maybethistime said:


> ohh im steming at the min, me fella starts a new job and the job that he was at before they give him a bad ref saying he missed shifts and he missed this friday and saturday becuase they didnt tell him he was ment to be working as it was part time causual and he left to get a full time perm job.
> 
> There putting his job in jepudity just because he was leaving and in the climate we are in at the min its really scary getting joys bit stressed out now.
> 
> Cant believe it just as everything is falling in 2 place they go and do that.

friggers :gun:


----------



## godivalocks

Man, I've been feeling cramping and aching/pain around my pubic bone today. And I'm also getting a LOT of braxton hicks, which I've only had occasionally up until today, which I've had quite a few of them.

Anybody else have this?


----------



## SJK

Yes Im feeling exactly thr same and a strong pressure down there as well, Im thinking its the head engaging x


----------



## Twiglet

Urgh MB hope it gets sorted for you! My last boss didnt like me so gave me an awful reference...but didnt realise my cousin worked for the company as a supervisor :rofl: so he got disregarded anyway!

Girlies, after walking and getting the bus today I am in lots of pain...to the side of my belly button and I feel like something is going to drop out of me if I keep walking...haha horrible way to describe it but I cant get across what I mean!

January thread is scarrrrrrrry!


----------



## wishingonastar

hey twiglet, i find i get what feels like a stitch type pain to the right of my belly if i walk very far if that makes you feel better...

anyone else have really painful shins if they walk for more than 100 foot and aching legs when you climb stairs...we're turning into old ladies :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

wishingonastar said:


> anyone else have really painful shins if they walk for more than 100 foot and aching legs when you climb stairs...we're turning into old ladies :rofl:

YES!! I got the achy shins yesterday!!


----------



## wishingonastar

i didn't even know shins could hurt!! :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: sounds like fun.

Just been on the phone to my mum and she's trying to persuade me to ring delivery suit to which I am refusing! 
In the last two hours I've had bad pains across my stomach and a constant backache...kinda feels like period pains but a tad worse...but I dont feel like its anything to worry about whereas my mum has now gone on a hissy fit. Lovely :lol:


----------



## wishingonastar

hmm...i'd ring if i were you hun - that's what they're there for and you'd never forgive yourself if it was something serious and you didn't get checked...i hope everythings fine x x


----------



## Elliebank

wishingonastar said:


> hmm...i'd ring if i were you hun - that's what they're there for and you'd never forgive yourself if it was something serious and you didn't get checked...i hope everythings fine x x

I agree, better to be safe than sorry. I'm sure everything's ok tho xx


----------



## geogem

Yeah I agree twiglet - hope everything is okay.

Godiva - I know what you mean, I have been getting loads of braxton hicks!! my belly keeps really tightening up and I have what I think is a bottom protruding near my right rib!!

someone at work asked what was up when I was rubbing it today - my reply was It's an arse!!!


----------



## wishingonastar

godivalocks said:


> Man, I've been feeling cramping and aching/pain around my pubic bone today. And I'm also getting a LOT of braxton hicks, which I've only had occasionally up until today, which I've had quite a few of them.
> 
> Anybody else have this?

sorry hun, i've not quite had this but from what the others are saying it sounds pretty normal... 

my braxton hicks have started too... they scared the life out of OH... we were at the till in tescos and i commented i was getting them...he asked what BH were so i said they're practice contractions... his jaw dropped and colour drained cos he thought it meant i was about to go into labour! :rofl: he keeps saying the baby's not allowed to come til at least its due date cos he's not ready for it and if necessary i have to cross my legs! :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## SJK

geogem said:


> Yeah I agree twiglet - hope everything is okay.
> 
> Godiva - I know what you mean, I have been getting loads of braxton hicks!! my belly keeps really tightening up and I have what I think is a bottom protruding near my right rib!!
> 
> someone at work asked what was up when I was rubbing it today - my reply was It's an arse!!!

an arse, love it :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:, just made my day, I was so bored and pissed off in work until I read that :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SJK

wishingonastar said:


> hey twiglet, i find i get what feels like a stitch type pain to the right of my belly if i walk very far if that makes you feel better...
> 
> anyone else have really painful shins if they walk for more than 100 foot and aching legs when you climb stairs...we're turning into old ladies :rofl:

Im finding it hard getting up the stairs :rofl::rofl::rofl:, think I need a chair lift :dohh:


----------



## shelleylu

Wow you girls can do some talking!

I cant rmember all the things i was gonna say I just had to read so bloody much! lol!

Firstly, weddings - OMG how lovely are you all? It is true that all brides are stunning, nd I have to agree. You all looked a million dollars. I love the pics and video!! I am sooo jealous. OH keeps talking about weddings, but we are sooo broke its not gonna happen any time soon :( I WANT TO GET MARRIED!!!!! there - end of hissy...

Right, I have been in bed for a day and a half. I had the day off work yesterday as I felt soooo tired, I woke up this morning with full blown lurgy. I called in college and work and said I'd be off. I lay in bed watchjing morning tv - i forgot how great it was!! I watched the news and listened to all the hype about thie swine flu, then nearly wept as they announced someone from B'ham has it. I went a funny white/green shade as they talked about the symptoms (which I was lying there with!!) I mamnger to get up this afternoon and eat something. Not sure I'll go to work tomoorw - I love watching to buy or not to but too much!

Twiglet - how are you doing hun?? I hope you little mums worry is nothing. Sending you some hugs xxx

And everyone sounds like they are begining to feel heavy and crap. I just weighted myself and I have put a stone on. I am quite pleased with that as I put about 4 stone on with William. I only have a little bump too. Sometimes you cant even tell Im PG. I cant believe we are goingt o have a baby in a few weeks as I feel so normal! 

Her (still feels weird saying her!) movements have been reduced too, but it is because they are getting bigger and cant move too much now. The BH are getting more interesting too.

Ph yeah - nyone else had this. Lying in bed earlier I had massive boob ache again. I looked down convinced there would be blood pouring out of my nipples but no, they were just HUGE! I swear I dont remember this from last time!!! The dark area has no shape anymore and they are all wonky and massive. its happened in a couple of days too! They have had a little leak, but only once or twice and only tiny bits. 

Just out of interest - is anyone planning on not breast feeding?

Right I'd better go and do something. Probably get back in bed!

TTFN xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TigerLady

I'll BF as long as I can but since I will only have 4-6 weeks off work, I am not sure how long I will be able to work it out. At the least I will have to express and freeze as much as possible. But, in reality, I know I might have to be open to FF once I go back to work.


----------



## Twiglet

Liam has just got home...I feel a tad better now, still got backache and had 3 BH's in the last hour...so its slowing down. Am gonna ring the midwife tomorrow just to check :)


----------



## SJK

aww shelley get well soon :hugs: xx

and you too twiglet, hope your feeling better soon x

No im hoping to BF, although the wee man didnt get enough last time, ended up filling him with farleys at 9 weeks and result, he started sleeping for 12 hours :happydance:, I have a backup supply of aptimil for the h'pital just incase :happydance:x


----------



## geogem

I hope to BF but last time I just never produced any milk!! I got a little colostrum but that dried up and within 3 days my boobs were back to pre-pregnancy state!! Hopefully they will do a better job this time!! 

right gonna go to bed me thinks - had a really busy day at work and finally starting to wind down again!!


----------



## godivalocks

:rofl::rofl: @ Gem and Wishing.

I'm still having the Braxton Hicks on and off. Have had them since early this morning.

@shelley I've had aching boobs, too. A day here, a day there. I do plan on trying BF, but we'll see how I feel about it. It is a LOT cheaper than formula and supposed to help you shrink back to size in more ways than one, so it has it's pluses on top of the health benefits. But I'll have to be comfortable with it, which, as of now, I don't know how I will react to it. Never had a kid before.


----------



## maybethistime

Hi all 

Twig hope everything was ok last night, 

I cant believe im in uni this early have no lectures today, got a second had pc for 45 pound with cdwr and 40gb hard drive cant be bad can it lol, it comes on friday so no having to come into uni so relieved. I got on extention on one of my assinments which is great as I had no idea what I was doing ne ways lol. 

Im going to bounce chat 2 ur all soon xx


----------



## elley_baby248

I've only had BH once but the baby has decided to kick a lot again after a quiet spell. 

I get the pain near my belly button if i walk to much or too quick as well and the aching legs! I've started feeling really heavy lately my tummy felt really heavy yesterday i spent most of the day cleaning and by the end of it i felt like i needed something to carry my stomach round on it was so heavy! 

I'm not planning on BF purely because i don't feel comfortable with the idea. So it's FF all the way for me. Although i may express and freeze a bit so i know he is getting what he needs but i think i'll probably even be uncomfortable about that.


----------



## Elliebank

What exactly do BH feel like? Are they like contractions?

When I've been on my feet all day & busy my legs start aching & my right bum cheek gets so sore!!! Not sure if this is spd? 

I'm hoping to breast feed, 6mths max.

Twiglet are you ok now?

Shelley - hope you feel better soon. I think you should contact yr GP re yr symptoms though & mention swine flu. I'm sure it's not but better to check :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Helllllo my lovelies :) 

Yeah I'm all good now, nothing since last night, rang my midwife and she said just to keep an eye on it but she thinks baby may have been shifting (she was transverse) and all of a sudden Caitlyn's kicks are higher up and so is my bump. After last night though I've decided an epidural is probably all for me :rofl: 

Shelley hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: 

I'm going to express so baby is getting my milk but so that others can feed her too.


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

feeling a little better today, belly doesnt seem as heavy and horrible as the last few days!! I felt like someone had used a basket ball as a pessary and pushed it a bit far in!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

but i must have got rid of it in the night as its just me and blake again!! 

getting to the point where I wish I had my body back!! bored of sharing it now - seems like the longest pregnancy on earth!! 

sounding really positive for someone who still has 11 weeks left! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

anyway have a nice weekend off with my hubby this weekend, not had one off together for about 4 weeks and the kids are staying with grandparent so we can have some nice quality time!! cant wait!!


----------



## SJK

hey girlies hope all is well :happydance:

I ordered beany a babygrow on Tues and it came today, and it says on the front "made in dubai " , for the hpital photo, will post a pic later, its lovely :cloud9: xx


----------



## elley_baby248

https://www.mothercare.com/Jan-eacu...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=76404031&mcb=core

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc..._mmc=Froogle-_-Shopping Sites-_-CPC-_-Froogle

https://www.preciouslittleone.com/acatalog/JNREBELC.html

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...2109130|Baby+bouncers+and+swings|12109189.htm

I just got all these for £160!


----------



## godivalocks

Thankfully, the BH don't seem to have come back today. Yesterday was a very painful day.


----------



## geogem

hi ladies, 
just thought I'd pop in to say hi!! not having a good day today - had a barny with hubby last night!! although when I got up for work this morning there were a bouquet of flowers on the side with a big sign saying I'm sorry!! I still arent talking to him tho - thought i'd make him stew for a bit, but at least I know the guilt trip is working!!


----------



## maybethistime

gem good he has said sorry already lol, 

I got roses for no reason the other day lol I was like u better not be cheating hahah then I remebered I was moaning the other week that I never get any haha. 

Im not getting that meany BH im taking this as a sign that this one is not for shifting ne time soon. my spd was horrible last night I ran for the bus stupidly and was in pain all night and its rolled on 2day as well, but good news is I got my mark back for my assinment and I got a 2.1 whoo, didnt think I did well at all shows how much i know lol


----------



## SJK

WL and MB lovely weddings :cloud9:, will try and get mine up ltr x


----------



## geogem

Well done maybe!! 

Hubby just sent me a text telling me he was sorry again and that he hates hurting me and that I mean so much to him!!

think i should maybe forgive him yet? or maybe a few more hours of the silent treatment? 

anyway - going to get my pram tonight!! ha ha - dead excited!!


----------



## maybethistime

aww forgive him, if ur like me I hate arguing with me fella but i do make him stew for a while and then give him a cuddle when he comes home and say nothing else on the matter.
yay my parent classes start on tues me fellas work has put him on an early so he can come there so nice when they want to be lol. 

Plus they were ok bout the ref thing i was worried bout he got a glowing report from debt matters so they are fine with that. hopefully thats the end of that matter


----------



## Twiglet

I've wasted my day! and I was on such a roll earlier in the week... :rofl: I've got no choice but to do it tomorrow as Liam is watching the boxing...

Yay to the pram Gem! Whenever me and Liam fight he NEVER gets me flowers or anything...he wont apologise either or if he does he'll say I'm sorry and then mumble even though I dont think I should be the one apologising! Rude git...haha I always win though cause I can remain silent for longer and he cant :lol: 

Glad they were ok about the reference thingy MB :)


----------



## maybethistime

lol, merv watching the boxing 2night as well bless him lol he love the hitman hatten met him 3 time and got photos, he is ment to be really down to earth as well, its great cos he needs to be able to stay up so he is using the painting to help him haha i win all the time lol im getting him to do the living room next week he dont no yet :muaha:


----------



## Twiglet

Yep Liam is buying coffee in the bucketload...might try and persuade him to type my dissertation for me as I'm sure that will keep him awake :D


----------



## whitelilly

hello! well that was a lot of reading to do...! Hope you are all well and the fighting/painfulness... etc are all sorted now??!

I have just been told yesterday that I am anaemic so hubby picked up my prescription today for folic acid, ascorbic acid (sp?) and iron tablets. Booooooo. 

Baby hasn't been moving much today, I get so worried when he does that. Hoping he will wiggle some more tomorrow. 

xx


----------



## TigerLady

whitelilly said:


> Baby hasn't been moving much today, I get so worried when he does that. Hoping he will wiggle some more tomorrow.
> 
> xx

Same here, WL!! Otter has been very quiet as of late. :hissy: Worries me, too. :( Maybe it is just the stage we are in. It is a bit reassuring to know I am not the only one. Hopefully our boys will pick up the pace soon!


----------



## godivalocks

This kid is currently pushing hard on the inside of my hip bone. It's rather unpleasant.


----------



## whitelilly

Well I woke up all worried because he normally kicks... so I lay on my back and he started moving about. I think he maybe had just changed position. 28 weeks today- 84 days left! Wooooooooo! xx


----------



## geogem

Yay for 28 weeks WL !! 

Godiva - I know that feeling, bubs has been doing that to me all weeks too!!

I have forgiven him, bless him - he knew he had done wrong!! 

Starting to feel really unattractive this week!! feel horribly frumpy and fat!!

taking my boys to motorcross today, although I love watching them coz they really enjoy it, it can get a bit tedious stood there all afternoon paniking they are going to fall off!! oh well they have a race soon and then I'll really be panicking!!


----------



## maybethistime

Aww gem we all get like that i think, dont help when people say "your pregnent not fat" I know they are trying to help but it just dont does it lol


----------



## SJK

hey girls, not sure if this will work x

hope all is well :happydance:

https://img12.imageshack.us/img12/6964/pict0455a.th.jpg

its me kissing the chimney sweep minutes after getting married :blush: xx


----------



## SJK

I ended up at h'pital last night, tmi alert, I was trying to go to 
the loo and with too much pushing :blush:, slight constipation,
a vein or blood vessel burst in the front area, and now it is all swollen
:hissy:, I was also quite damp and they wanted to check my waters.
But found it wasnt, my bp was on borderline for being high, so Ive been
put on bed rest and have to go back tues for a checkup again, but if theres
anychange in between, go straight down, really thought they were going to keep me in :cry:, anyway rant over, not feeling too bad today :happydance: x


----------



## honey08

omg SJK ......... so sry u went thro this :cry: LOVE the pics !!


----------



## whitelilly

SJK- lovely pic... glad you are ok, make sure you use your bed rest!!! 

Geo- I know how you feel. I went out last night for a little while for a friend's bday and all the girls turned up looking gorgeous with their tiny little dresses and outfits on. I felt so unattractive... I am supposed to be going out tonight but I am thinking I will stay in and hide. Besides, I have got so much studying to do anyway :( xxx


----------



## maybethistime

You look lovely SJK, hope ur feeling better and ur BP goes down 

How long have we all been married then? I think Im a bit weird cos aat my wedding we was adamant there would be no children any time soon well the week before I got married the day of my hen night my uncle died. we where detiermind to go out and have a good time to celebrate my uncles life and my hen night. 

I was gutted cos I didnt make it to the funeral as they booked it while I was on my honeymoon on the night of his funeral I had a dream about my uncle and he told me how lovely I looked and he just wanted to say goodbye. He also told me I was ready for a family. 

I woke up in tears and told my DH, he had been ready for a while and then I realised I was lol, Month later I fell pregnant, so really I feel baby helme as a gift, I just didnt realise I was ready to except it, so glad I cant wait till she is born now!!

Any way after bringing the tone down a bit was wondering who is getting a mosses basket? I am humming and arring about it as I wanted to put her into her cor when she is born.


----------



## elley_baby248

I have a crib moses basket and a cot. Moses basket is staying down stairs for when he is asleep Crib for in my room for when he is little and then his cot. 

Oh and a pram i detest and have cried for 2 days ove cause i don't want it. I wont even look at it.


----------



## SJK

maybethistime said:


> You look lovely SJK, hope ur feeling better and ur BP goes down
> 
> How long have we all been married then? I think Im a bit weird cos aat my wedding we was adamant there would be no children any time soon well the week before I got married the day of my hen night my uncle died. we where detiermind to go out and have a good time to celebrate my uncles life and my hen night.
> 
> I was gutted cos I didnt make it to the funeral as they booked it while I was on my honeymoon on the night of his funeral I had a dream about my uncle and he told me how lovely I looked and he just wanted to say goodbye. He also told me I was ready for a family.
> 
> I woke up in tears and told my DH, he had been ready for a while and then I realised I was lol, Month later I fell pregnant, so really I feel baby helme as a gift, I just didnt realise I was ready to except it, so glad I cant wait till she is born now!!
> 
> Any way after bringing the tone down a bit was wondering who is getting a mosses basket? I am humming and arring about it as I wanted to put her into her cor when she is born.

:hugs: it just shows you everything happens for a reason :hugs:
we will be married 2 years this oct, but he took ne back to dubai for
our 1st anniversary there in oct, doubt Ill get back this year :rofl:, aww
well cant complain.

I have a ordered a moses basket for downstrs and a crib for our room and
then move beany into their cot after xmas xxx


----------



## godivalocks

My, you gals have been busy this morning (well, morning for me).

I hope everything turns out ok for you, SJK.

I woke myself up last night. I guess my body was switching positions and in the middle of doing so, I got this horrible sharp pain on my left side. It made me think I'd torn something on the inside. It took a little while to go away, but now I'm fine.

I am at the point where I am wondering whether it's time to buy a crib. I still don't want to, but I'm going to have to pretty soon. I don't really have anything but some clothes.

The travel system I am waiting on, still, due to the returns policy. I want to make sure I can return it if it's not working out for us.


----------



## maybethistime

Yeh, most says that moses basket for downstairs but i live in a apartment (flat just trying to sound posh lol) so thats why i was working out id it was worth it we are keeping our bed in the nursey then we are moving out in2 the other room after. 

just found out that the in laws are getting the pram but they are quite expensive so I have my eye on one but I dont want to ask for that one if that makes sence wat do i do lol


----------



## SJK

maybethistime said:


> Yeh, most says that moses basket for downstairs but i live in a apartment (flat just trying to sound posh lol) so thats why i was working out id it was worth it we are keeping our bed in the nursey then we are moving out in2 the other room after.
> 
> just found out that the in laws are getting the pram but they are quite expensive so I have my eye on one but I dont want to ask for that one if that makes sence wat do i do lol

offer to pay for some of it, when my inlaws bought the wee mans it was £460 and I offered money, but they never took any x


----------



## maybethistime

thats the thing one i want is 279.99 but ill feel i have to settle for the 199.99 one cos the other one is so expensive we offered to go halfs already but they are having none off it . we are in the process of decorating and they went and got a new toliet seat and net for the bathroom i didnt want them to but they have a habit of doing that bless em lol


----------



## whitelilly

maybethistime said:


> thats the thing one i want is 279.99 but ill feel i have to settle for the 199.99 one cos the other one is so expensive we offered to go halfs already but they are having none off it . we are in the process of decorating and they went and got a new toliet seat and net for the bathroom i didnt want them to but they have a habit of doing that bless em lol

I think you should just get the one you want- otherwise you will be sad :( 

We want an apple icandy and it's working out at £750! Luckily, we have some john lewis vouchers left over from our wedding and we are going to give my mum those to contribute to it, which she refused but after some pestering she will take them! If she doesn't then I will buy her a nice gift... 

Oh my God, I leaked some clear fluid from my right boob today! Well I say leaked, I kinda squeezed! My boobies have been agony recently! 

I am a bit down in the dumps tonight actually- hubby is away out. I was meant to go but so bloody tired- want my iron tablets to work immediately! :hissy: Plus after being out last night and seeing everyone looking lovely I felt rubbish! SO.... I am in myself. Should maybe do some revision for my exam in 3 weeks. Then again, Britain's Got Talent's on!:blush:


----------



## shelleylu

Hello ladies,

Well busy again arent you all! 

Firstly, SJK sorry to hear your scare hun - hope you are feeling better asap. Take heed of the bed rest cause if you dont, you will end up in hospital on 'proper matron' bedrest - you do not want that!!!!!

Everyone else - I am sure you all look amazing! I know hw you all feel though. The wedding i went to last week in my maternity dress made me feel all fat and frumpy. Everyonr said I looked nice, but I felt like a jabba - not a glowing pregant woman!

Gem - Hope you've made up with hubby? How nice to get flowers - I want some flowers!!! I might start a row to get some !! haha..

WL - LMAO re your boobs- not the pain, but the squeezing! I know how you feel chick! Mine always seem to hurt. I also think I could do with some iron. I seem to tire a lot easier than recent weeks. Being ill hasnt helped, but I know its more than that.... Blood test next monday when I go and see my consultant.

I forgot, I have got my labour day course next saturday. I am going so OH can gen up on all the info and I can have a refresher. I am not really looking forward to it!!

Apart from plastering the spare room (yes, OH has finally started the nursery - even plastering which he has never done until today!) w are not upto a lot this weekend. SPD is bad and it prevents doing a lot :(

Maybe - Defo go with the pram you want hun. You'll be sorry if you dont. As the girls said, offer to put the rest if you feel its too much. At the end of the day, you are the one who has to push it around.....

Right, thats me off to put my feet up.

See you guys tomorrow xxxxxxxxx


----------



## elley_baby248

Learn from my mistake get the one you want the one i want is the Quinny buzz and it's £280 i got a diff one to help my mum out as it was cheaper and i hate it i've cried over it for 2 days now.


----------



## Elliebank

SJK - glad you didn't have to stay in hospital, hope you feel better soon.

Godiva - Where do you want to get yr travel system from? We got ours from Mothercare & they have started the guarantee from 19.7.09, the week before she's due then we can return it if we're not happy with it. I would imagine most places would do that as obviously you won't be using it yet.

Maybe - that was lovely about yr dream, yr Uncle obviously knew you'd be a great Mum.

Shelley - are you better now?

Elley - sorry you don't like yr pram, which one have you got? 

:hug:


----------



## Sarah+

:hugs: Hope you're feeling better Gem, Shelley and SJK 

Gem - DH and I had a fight the other day and he put me over the edge by saying "Oh, you're just getting emotional now because you're pregnant!" WTF! Apparently now I can't be considered rational! 

I agree 100% re prams. Get the pram you want, or you'll end up buying two!

We also changed our mind and bought a moses basket for our bedroom (after we already had bought a cot for the nursery). We had just planned to use the cot straight up, but now we'll a bit closer, we think we'd feel better with the bub in our room for at least the first month or two. 

And I plan on brest feeding for 6 months too.

The wedding photos are so lovely. It always strikes me how everyone's weddings are so different, yet everyone looks for gorgeous and happy. I'll add one of mine if I can find it on this disorganised computer! Just had our first anniversary.
 



Attached Files:







wedding.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## godivalocks

Elliebank said:


> Godiva - Where do you want to get yr travel system from? We got ours from Mothercare & they have started the guarantee from 19.7.09, the week before she's due then we can return it if we're not happy with it. I would imagine most places would do that as obviously you won't be using it yet.

Babies R Us. About the only baby store around here. The return policy is 90 days from the purchase date.


----------



## Elliebank

godivalocks said:


> Babies R Us. About the only baby store around here. The return policy is 90 days from the purchase date.

That's ridiculous, they must know that everyone buys them BEFORE the baby is here, and therefore you won't be using it straight away!!!

Sarah - lovely wedding pic. My OH is like that too - everything I do now is blamed on me being pregnant & it annoys me. Like yesterday, we were just about to set off in the car when I remembered I'd left my phone inside - immediately he says 'preggo brain'. I've left my phone behind before!!! It was just a mistake cos I'd left it in my dressing gown pocket!!


----------



## elley_baby248

It's the Jane Carerra Pro with Capazo Auto Pro carry cot and Rebel Pro car seat. It's a really good pram but just not the one i wanted so am a bit gutted with t to say the least.


----------



## godivalocks

Elliebank said:


> godivalocks said:
> 
> 
> Babies R Us. About the only baby store around here. The return policy is 90 days from the purchase date.
> 
> That's ridiculous, they must know that everyone buys them BEFORE the baby is here, and therefore you won't be using it straight away!!!Click to expand...

Well, 90 days is approximately 3 months, so it's a good amount of time. So, I'm just waiting until a couple weeks before, and then I'll get it. That should give me adequate time to see if it works for us. 

I'll still be buying it before the baby is here, just not waaaaaaay before he's here. In a way, it's nice because I've never been the type that likes spending money, so it's a reason not to do it sooner, lol.


----------



## shelleylu

Hey ladies,

Ellie - Feeling lots better thanks :)

Have got a bit of a cold or allergy though. Been sneezing all day. I think my nose is super sensitive to the plaster dust in the house!

I just anted to say - Im sorry but I didnt get round to updating the front page and now I cant find the requests!! 
Please post them for me and I promise Ill do it asap!

Hope everyone is doing well this weekend. Not long now girls- Im getting more excited/anxious everyday!

xxx


----------



## Elliebank

No prob Shelley!! Please can you update me to team pink. No scans booked but my next mw appointment is 11th May :hugs:


----------



## whitelilly

Hi Shelly... can you update me to team blue please? No more scans either! xx


----------



## godivalocks

I have one more scan, at least, since they still haven't been able to get a pic of the kid's heart. 2nd one was blurry, too. I think he just moves too much. I'm being sent somewhere with better equipment.


----------



## shelleylu

Will do it now girls,

CAnt believe we have no more scans, and just a few MW appointments left! 
Did anyone watch that program about births/deaths/marriage last night? Watching the labours made it seem even more real and imminent - and scary!

Have been getting my hands dirty since Ive been feeling better. Heping with the nursery and doing a mega spring clean today. Definately nesting! My fingers are sooooo dry from all the hand washing and cleaning. Back to work tomorrow though will definately do less then! 

Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## TigerLady

<--- has a growth/measurement scan on 21 May.

Will probably have others, too, cuz my OB just loves to "take pictures." But I don't list them cuz I never know about them for sure. 

What shocks me is that I have no more 4 week gaps in appts! :shock: I have a mw appt today, a scan in 3 weeks, then appts move to every two weeks, then every week! Egads!!


----------



## TigerLady

OH! And I was looking at the first page again -- I am pretty sure both Lyns and KKSARAH are pg again!! :dance: KKSARAH is a bit further along (not sure how long) and Lyns is at about 5 weeks maybe? 

I think Lyns is having a bit of a spotting scare right now (in her TTC journal), so FX for her that this one sticks and is healthy!!!


----------



## shelleylu

Ah thats brilliant news! FX for them both xx


----------



## maybethistime

Hi All 

Shelly, can u update me as a girl at front, I have my next midwife app on the 18th of may and I have parent craft classes start t2mo, hahah cant believe I have 9 weeks left its kinda darnting lol.


----------



## TigerLady

Had an "emergency" measurement scan today and non stress test. My stupid, effin' mw panicked when I told her I didn't feel Otter as much the last few weeks as I did the few weeks before that. :hissy: Long, annoying story! :roll:

Anyway, short of it turned out to be this shocker -- Otter is 28 weeks (I know for sure because I know when I o'ed (Nov 2)). But he is measuring over 31 weeks!!!! :shock: :saywhat: :shock:

I hope he slows down or I will be giving birth to a toddler! :rofl:

Though, I sorta expected this -- I am 5'9" and OH is 6'4".

This is kid is supposed to come outta where?!?! :argh:


----------



## maybethistime

Glad everything is ok tigerlady

whoo I have one more box left, well 2 if we count the one that I am on already. I tell u wat U cant believe how active aaliyah has been over the past week she dont seem to have any quite periods lol, I mean at night im going bog countless times cos she is wacking and rolling all the time lol


----------



## SJK

Hi Girls, hope you are all well xx

went to mw today and the bp is back down , so Im happy enough, not back until the 26th may for my 34 week appoint. On the other hand, Im soooo sad, me and dh took the wee man whos 4 out y'day on the train and to the cinema and his behaviour was atrocious, to the point, I was crying eating my lunch and then I walked out of the bulding crying :cry:, I really dont know what to do with him anymore, I know he is a spolit child and that is whats causing it, but I want to fix it before I start to resent him. I have cried all day, as I dont know what to do. :cry::cry:


----------



## maybethistime

Oh SJK I dont have any advise but I wanted to give u a :hugs: as he is only four im sure there is still time for u 2 nip it in the but act the way that you want to, (im prob chatting shit as I have no children but I have a newphew who is 3)

My sister was staying with me the other day and she was saying how he has been geting really rude latly so she has started to come down on him, if she threatens to do something to punish him ie naughty corner, step then she has to follow through. 

well he started playing up at mine and he ended up in the corner for 3 mins but he was shouting so those three mins started again. It was painfull to watch as he was screming crying etc but he has to learn. he didnt play up again after that I mean he has his moments and he can be spoilt at time by the grand parents etc and me (gulity) but in the long run u will get there. 
(hope u dont think im dishing out advise that u prob already tried was just putting my 2 pence in) :hugs:


----------



## SJK

maybethistime said:


> Oh SJK I dont have any advise but I wanted to give u a :hugs: as he is only four im sure there is still time for u 2 nip it in the but act the way that you want to, (im prob chatting shit as I have no children but I have a newphew who is 3)
> 
> My sister was staying with me the other day and she was saying how he has been geting really rude latly so she has started to come down on him, if she threatens to do something to punish him ie naughty corner, step then she has to follow through.
> 
> well he started playing up at mine and he ended up in the corner for 3 mins but he was shouting so those three mins started again. It was painfull to watch as he was screming crying etc but he has to learn. he didnt play up again after that I mean he has his moments and he can be spoilt at time by the grand parents etc and me (gulity) but in the long run u will get there.
> (hope u dont think im dishing out advise that u prob already tried was just putting my 2 pence in) :hugs:

Thankyou so much :hugs:, whenever I try to decipline him or send him to his room, he shouts N O spells no, hes got guts, Ill give him that. He keeps asking why Im crying. He loves doctor who, so now at night when its on bbc3, I show him it and he gets upto watch and I turn it off and make him go to bed, hes not a happy chappy at this stage, but he will learn the hard way. My mum and dad have spolit him for 4 years and now it falls back on me when Im getting ready to leave work and mind him myself :hugs: xxx


----------



## shelleylu

Hey ladies,

Firstly, glad to hear everythings ok TL. MW's can scare you sometmes!! As for cubs size, well Im afraid you will probably have to grin and bear it! Williams dad is 6''4 and quite broad. William was a week late and ended up 10lb 4oz. I wasnt even warned he'd be a big baby so at least you have some prior warning!! All I can say is do some perenial massage over the next few weeks hun!!!!

SJK you poor love. I know how you feel. William is now 7 and by no means past the beng a brat stage. I have been lucky enough that he is very well behaved with excellent manners, but boy does he push it sometimes. He stays with his grandma over the holidays, and was there for 2 weeks over easter. She lets him get away with murder Im sure.He has been a brat ever since he came back. It causes all kinds of problems as you end up resenting them, having issues with your OH and generally feeling shitty. 

Maybe is right though, there is only one way to get around it and thats by being firm. You have to set guidlines and if they are crossed then bam - he must know it is wrong. I told me OH about the Dr Who thing (funny, William has been obsessed with Dr Who since it started!) He feels you are doing the right thing, whereas I feel he'll make you pay for not letting him watch it? 

I would tell him its on, and say when his behaviour improves he can watch it again. Also, anything you do say you must stick to - this is the hard bit!

Again, I dont want to sound like I am teaching you to suck eggs, but its the way Ive dealt with William and it has kind of worked - Fingers crossed for you honey. Try not to dwell on it, it may only be a silly stage he is going through. Hope you feel better soon. I think DS's attitude is affected by the fact im PG. He knows already the emphasis is being taken off him and he doesnt like it. Unfortunatley, theres no going back now so they'll have to get used to the idea wont they! xxxxx

Hope everyone else is alright? Im soooo tired after work. Only 7 weeks left now thank god - roll on I say!!

xx


----------



## SJK

Thanks shelley and maybe, :hugs:

the thing that really gets to me is he knows hes doing wrong, he told me today I ruined his life !!!!!! Hes 4, for gods sake, I think and hope he will get a big shock in July, its just what he needs as hes always been the centre of attention and doesnt like it when hes not. A boy in his classes mum is going through exactly the same, so I have been ringing her to see what to do next ! 

thanks again girls, just going to put the boy to bed x


----------



## whitelilly

Hey ladies! I am sat here like a big fat pie. Baby is gliding his legs across the very top of my tummy and rolling himself into a tight and very uncomfortable (for me) little ball! I am also about to pee myself. 

Anyway, as you might know, I am training to be a clinical psychologist and luckily for me that involves working with children with behavioural problems, from the severe end right down to the terrible 2s! 

Children will exhibit challenging behaviour when they get something from it. These are usually for extra attention (so being bad or naughty/ crying), to avoid doing something (running away), sensory reasons (smearing faeces, e.g. when autistic), communication (trying to tell you something, like I am not happy or I am angry) or tangible reinforcement (i.e. to get something, "I want that"). 

There are various things to do- the most important I believe is not letting them see that they can upset mummy. Mummy is the boss and she is in control... let that slide and they think they rule the roost!!! 

The most important thing is not to take away the function of the behaviour (example would be attention. We don't want to remove attention, we just want to reinforce it when it is good attention). So if he acts up, ignore it. And give him extra attention when he is being good. That way he learns he gets extra attention when he is being good. Same for getting things- we can give them what they want only when they are being good. That way, being naughty means he won;t get anything. If it's a sensory thing, like smearing faeces, give him something else that allows him the same sensory feeling, like slime. 

Rememebr though, when a new strategy is taken on by mum, kids usually up the ante- and behave even worse. But this is short-lived. I say all this and I make it sound so easy- I am in for a HUGE shock when Mr Man appears, I know that. :rofl: Plus, everything I have just typed will go straight out the window!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SJK

thanks WL, that makes sense too, I mite try that with the slime :hugs: xx


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 
SKJ - I agree with WL about the ignoring bad behaviour and re-enforcing the good!! My little man went though a terrible stage when he was about 4 and was an absoloute nightmare!! I actually remember ringing my mum and saying to her please come and pick him up for an hour before I go mad and end up hitting him!! I have never smacked any of my children but that day I really could have!! So believe me you are not alone. All children do it - its just a bad patch, you'll get though it!

Changing the subject tho, I have my pram ladies!! Its a Red/Black travel system and its great!! Just what I wanted!! 
I also went into town on Monday and bought all my nightwear/slippers for the hospital so feel like I am nearly ready for him to arrive! All I need now is to get him some more clothes and we'll be ready!! but taking the other kids this weekend I think so they can get him a little present of their own!!


----------



## Twiglet

Aww SJK :hugs: I'm dreading those years with my little one! Am gonna have to implement some of my teaching practice on her I feel :lol: 

Well ladies I have a stitch like pain in my belly today...not fun. Everytime Caitlyn moves it hurts! Garrrr. 

My cot arrives tomorrow :happydance: and I bought a bouncer today...Liam will not be impressed as we've been given one too but I couldn't resist and I just wanted it! Figured we could leave the other one at my mums :blush:


----------



## SJK

Well girls, he apologised and I think he meant it, he knows theres will be no more playing outside with his friends or watching dr. who if hes cheeky again, and when I asked what he was apologising for, he told me exactly, so the wee bugger knows hes doing wrong !!

I am just sooo tired today and cant be bothered, going to get my hair cut tonight :happydance:, by my bestie who just announced shes due in Jan :cloud9:, Im sooooo pleased for her as she had a mmc weeks before me last year !

Hope eveyone is well xxx


----------



## maybethistime

SJK glad u started to put things into motion, 

I had a really good day yesterday went to my parent classes and its really laid back and imformative, changed my idea on the water birth im aiming more towards the birthing ball good thing is im only 15 mins from the hospital if that so ill be staying at home as long as possible haha. I hate hospitals and doctors for that matter lol so god knows why im putting my self through this lol, 

Its me Dh birthday on th 15th may and I realised not got that much money and he turned round and said "my pressie is due in july I dont need ne thing else" suppose he had be waiting for his little one til I was ready bless, i might get im a cheap tv tho so he can play his play station on it cos its not faire he watches my programs all the time lol. 

Hope everyone had a good day xx


----------



## elley_baby248

28 weeks 2 days and weighing 3.1lbs! He has his dads chin and cheeks! The pics a little blurry but thats my fault lol!

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs025.snc1/4269_79397106724_666841724_1862281_7974657_n.jpg


----------



## geogem

wow elley, great scan - glad everything is okay!! 

hope everything is okay everyone? I am feeling quite sore today!! thought I'd treat my poochy to an extra long walk and swim at the beach last night (we only live 10 mins away from cleethorpes) but halfway I started to get braxton hicks type tightenings and belly belly was rock hard!! I know feeli like I did 500 sit ups last night!! 

It was really worth it tho - couldnt get the dog out of the water!! she really enjoyed herself and flaked out for hours when we got home!! 

IM 30 WEEKS TOMORROW!! YAY!! it feels so much closer now!!

not long til I meet my little Blake!!


----------



## SJK

Nice pic E-baby :cloud9:

Hope your feeling better soon gem :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well, we're meant to be going for a family portrait tonight at 7pm, 
wanted one with maybe dh touching and ds maybe kissing my tummy in black and white, but now Im starting to get second thoughts, incase I look like a whale :blush:, Im not that big, but my best friend who I have seen in 5 weeks said last night, look at the size of you and I was like thanks !!! :blush:

Am in two minds now what to do x


----------



## maybethistime

SJK id do it if I was u, my sister came up 2 see me and she hadnt seen me in 3 weeks and she was saying how huge I had got, embrass ur bump I say!!! its quite funny cos I love it when people say im massive haha means me little one is getting feed well, I moan about my legs and my arse tho lol, they dont tell u that ur arse expands when u get pregs lol. 

But I say do it u will only regreat it xx


----------



## SJK

Thanks Mb, Ill go and see what they are like x


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies!!

30 WEEKS TODAY!!! yipee!! 

Hope everyone is okay? I am feeling a little better today - feeling chirpy now I am down to my last 10 weeks!! nearly time to meet little Blake!!


----------



## maybethistime

aww wicked gem im feeling great today Im normally feeling crappy but this moring had a knew leace of energy, I have worked out i didnt need a pregs pillow, I have a duck fever and down duvet and I roll it up it have it under me bump gourgous to sleep lol, congrats on 30 weeks as well xx


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats on 30wks Gem!! :happydance:

Anyone else notice they're snoring now? My OH has with me & I've googled it & apparently it's very common in pregnancy, it's to do with the extra weight & hormones. Lucky OH!! :rofl:


----------



## godivalocks

We had thunderstorms last night that woke me up, so I am very tired today. I'll probably end up falling asleep at an odd hour during the day. 

Plus, I was busy planting some veggies yesterday, so I'm a little sore to top it off. Hope they grow. Looking forward to some fresh, vine-ripe melons, etc.


----------



## TigerLady

Elliebank said:


> Congrats on 30wks Gem!! :happydance:
> 
> Anyone else notice they're snoring now? My OH has with me & I've googled it & apparently it's very common in pregnancy, it's to do with the extra weight & hormones. Lucky OH!! :rofl:

Apparently I do sometimes -- mostly when my nose is super stuffy (which is everynight) AND I am lying on my back. Yes, I know I am not supposed to lay that way, but I just end up that way sometimes! :dohh:


----------



## SJK

yay gem for 30 weeks :happydance:

Yes I have been snoring too, I think its the exhaustion and not knowing that
I am doing it :blush:

Hope you all have a lovely weekend :happydance:

we went for the portrait last night, wont see them until next week, so
am hoping they will be nice :cloud9: xx


----------



## maybethistime

Good on u SJK I wish I had the money to do it lol, 

I have not been snoring which im quite shocked im assuming i have not as my DH would take great pride telling me I was lol


----------



## godivalocks

Wow, was visiting a friend when a violent thunderstorm ripped through. Hailed. We were under a tornado warning, since a funnel cloud had been spotted. I was worried about my dog the whole time.

Anyone else's movements getting painful? Feels like my insides are being skinned.


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Just a quick one to say hi. 

Had a bit of a scare earlier when I had a full blown contraction at work. Made my eyes water it was so painful. I have been on high alert all day since. My tum has been constantly tight and Ive been having more BH - but not painful real ones like before. I was about to call the hospital, but its eased since Ive been home. 

Its just come at a weird time when I feel especially odd. For a few days I havent been myself and Ive also had lots of veeeeeeeeeery loose BM's over the last 2 days. Makes me wonder... 

I am at the hospital for our birth classes tomorrow so will mention it then. 

Fingers crossed for me girls!!

Hope everyone is well. Will keep you posted xxxxxx


----------



## shelleylu

Oh yeah, since the movements Ive felt have been different. Very sore like? And HUGE too. Think baby must have moved into a weird position - but yes, Godiva, I know exactly what you mean about painful movements!


----------



## Elliebank

Hope everything's ok Shelley xx


----------



## Sarah+

shelleylu said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Just a quick one to say hi.
> 
> Had a bit of a scare earlier when I had a full blown contraction at work. Made my eyes water it was so painful. I have been on high alert all day since. My tum has been constantly tight and Ive been having more BH - but not painful real ones like before. I was about to call the hospital, but its eased since Ive been home.
> 
> Its just come at a weird time when I feel especially odd. For a few days I havent been myself and Ive also had lots of veeeeeeeeeery loose BM's over the last 2 days. Makes me wonder...
> 
> I am at the hospital for our birth classes tomorrow so will mention it then.
> 
> Fingers crossed for me girls!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Will keep you posted xxxxxx


Hi Shelley,
Glad you're feeling better now :) Funny you posted that as I had the same thing. Loose BMs for about 3 days now and last night in bed, tummy was tight like BH but this was extremely painful - pain that ran stright down middle of my tummy, lasting about 5 seconds each time. Happened about 5 times then went away. I don't know if that is what a contraction is like or not? I feel fine today. Let us know that they say when you mention it. bye

Congrats on your 30 weeks Gem! Me too today!


----------



## whitelilly

Hi girlies,

Shelley- hope you are ok... glad you're ok too Sarah+. 

Well I have been a busy little lady- I out an offer in on a house this week somewhat impulsively and it was accepted. I am waiting to hear if my mortgage application has been successful- should find out Mon or Tues! Eeeek! The house needs totally gutted- and the move in date would be 3 weeks before bambino arrives. I think I am mad. 

Other than that I am doing fine. Mr Man has been moving lots the past couple of days, and he is definitely up higher. I have my exam in 13 days so I think I should start cramming now. I am so lastminute.com all the time. 

Going pram shopping tomorrow with my mum so hopefully that will be productive and I will finally settle on the one I want. 

By the way, has anyone received their £190 one-off grant thing yet? xx


----------



## maybethistime

Hey shelly and sarah hope things stay fine for now, got I have loads to do today i know wat u mean bout last min dot com hahaha, the in laws want to decorate our house but im havin none of it at the min i like my space and I want to do me work for uni so asked merv to gtell them to wait till i have finished, faire play they want to do it but sure enough I should have a say when if u get my meaning xx


----------



## wishingonastar

goodness whitelilly...you are gonna be taking a lot on but i'm sure it'll work out :)

i was lucky and got my £190 through quite quick...i know some people are being made to wait for ages which is a little crazy since its meant to be for health in pregnancy yet some peeps aren't getting it til babies nearly here!


----------



## SJK

Hey girls,

shelley and sarah, hope all is ok, I had a very sore bh the other night, where I was shouting and dh and ds ran in, thought it was happening.

I havent checked my account, so not sure if the money is in, wouldnt have thought it would be that quick, I only posted it 2 weeks ago or there abouts.

I was meant to go out with the girls tonight for a chinese buffet, but am that tired, I have just got showered and getting back into my pjs, I so cant wait to leave work, how lazy am I getting.

On a sadder note, My granda is in h'pital with c diff and dont think going to make it, the nurse said if he doesnt respond in the next 2 days, he'll prob die, I cant even go and see him :cry: xx


----------



## Elliebank

SJK said:


> On a sadder note, My granda is in h'pital with c diff and dont think going to make it, the nurse said if he doesnt respond in the next 2 days, he'll prob die, I cant even go and see him :cry: xx

My Grandad got that twice. He'd been in hospital since Christmas Eve, was given 10% chance of living on NY Eve, had to have kidney dialysis, came home in Feb but then went back in hosp 3 days later, was finally getting better then he got the c diff bug. I couldn't go & see him either (they said it was ok for pregnant women but didn't want to risk it). Anyway, he finally came home last week after being on 3 different types of antibiotics & is doing well. He's 83. So there is hope SJK, hopefully yr Granda will pull through too xxxx


----------



## Twiglet

SJK will be thinking of you! :hugs:

I want to poke Liam's eyes out today...he has annoyed me no end. 

Hope everyone is good? :D


----------



## maybethistime

Hope things get better for him SJK, 

tell u wat me hormons where playing up big time yesterday, I got me fella a 6 pack of salt and vinger crips and my self prawn cocktail, he ate all his then I walked into the kitchen to find he was eatting mine, I said y are u eatting mine im sick of u eatting my things I was getting really angry, so he started laughing, the more he was laughing the angryer I was getting. 

I was putting ketup on my tea and he was still laughing so I chucked it on him hahaha
he was not amused in the beging but after bout an hour I said sorry and we laugh about it now was so funny tho lol


----------



## honey08

:hi: girls . aint posted in ere for a while :? post more in 3rd tri ,,,,,, im on me own 2moro so im guna start washing/ironing and packing babys and my hospital bag, need stuff to put in my bag first tho ! got few nighties/brush etc need pads and mega big knickers ! :lol:
got lots of hearburn later,and i hate the taste of gavinscon :? its awful !! but never mind, ive had a fab pregnancy ... hope it carries on !! 
dont know if uknow, but we got a 2nd hand gracco travel system from a close friend, the carrycots still in the wrapping, got this mths ago, but ive recentley got a BINB pram off ebay .. came the other day,awww its just perfect !! if u wana have look its on pg77 in my journel :D

takecare xxx (aving a bold egg butty now :D)


----------



## whitelilly

:hi: honey, I also post lots more now in third tri... i have so many specific questions now that we are getting closer!

sjk- hope your granda is ok... xxx

I am not feeling well... my throat is sore and so are my ears. Plus I have sneezed a million times today. Only thing I am happy about is bambino wriggling away. 

Hubby was watching footy today (we are in Scotland, was a big match) and he came in soooo drunk. He ate his sausage supper then spewed it up! Then he came into the lounge where I am and was cuddling my bump saying how special his baby was and how he was never going to let bambino see him in this state! He is tucked up in bed now and I am thinking that I am going to have a rubbish sleep because he sleeptalks and walks after a few pints! He stops drinking next weekend though until baby is born! Yippeee!

xx


----------



## whitelilly

maybethistime said:


> tell u wat me hormons where playing up big time yesterday, I got me fella a 6 pack of salt and vinger crips and my self prawn cocktail, he ate all his then I walked into the kitchen to find he was eatting mine, I said y are u eatting mine im sick of u eatting my things I was getting really angry, so he started laughing, the more he was laughing the angryer I was getting.
> 
> I was putting ketup on my tea and he was still laughing so I chucked it on him hahaha
> he was not amused in the beging but after bout an hour I said sorry and we laugh about it now was so funny tho lol

:rofl: I am so irritable right now. Hubby says that I am lucky he loves me so much because I am nasty to hom for no reason! I cried this morning when he came in the house and walked through the hallway with his wet shoes on, even though we have wooden floors! x


----------



## Twiglet

Hahahaha MB you made me chuckle so much :D :D 

I chucked pain au chocolat at Liam but then got sad as it meant I had none :( he annoyed me cause he was on the phone to a letting agency and after he got off I called him an idiot...and he got all defensive and said I called him a twat!! Lying sodbag and then to top it all of he apologised in the end...but he apologised for getting upset, not swearing at me...or embellishing the truth!! No cause he got upset! Men :rofl: 

He bought me KFC to make up for it though so I forgive him :D


----------



## SJK

Elliebank said:


> SJK said:
> 
> 
> On a sadder note, My granda is in h'pital with c diff and dont think going to make it, the nurse said if he doesnt respond in the next 2 days, he'll prob die, I cant even go and see him :cry: xx
> 
> My Grandad got that twice. He'd been in hospital since Christmas Eve, was given 10% chance of living on NY Eve, had to have kidney dialysis, came home in Feb but then went back in hosp 3 days later, was finally getting better then he got the c diff bug. I couldn't go & see him either (they said it was ok for pregnant women but didn't want to risk it). Anyway, he finally came home last week after being on 3 different types of antibiotics & is doing well. He's 83. So there is hope SJK, hopefully yr Granda will pull through too xxxxClick to expand...

Thats brilliant news, thanks EB, so there is hope, my granda is giving up though, keeps saying we all have to die sometime and is being tube fed cos hes refusing to eat x


----------



## SJK

morning girls

Ive decided to take a few days off work until I get my bp checked again
this week and Ive been having headaches as well, Im thinking its just exhaustion.

Gota go to my nicece and nephews christening today and then straight home and back into my pjs !

Wl was he pleased with the result, my fil and bil went over to see it x


----------



## honey08

ive started washin 2day ladies, and i cant belive just how much we have got for this littleman !! omg ive not seen some of these clothes since i was 20wk there so cute :dance:
still got to get things for hospital bag ..... i like to be ready :D
sjk ........ hope ur ok hun ?!?


----------



## whitelilly

SJK- he was very pleased! I think he took it too far though! hee hee!

I have got babies stuff for hospital and a few bits and bobs for me, but I need a bag to put it all in! I have still to buy big pants from primark that I can throw away after each wear and I also need to get breast pads. Other than that I am not buying anything new except a couple of nighties for afterwards so I can breastfeed- I can imagine that it'll all get covered in sick, blood or other bodily fluids! xx


----------



## honey08

wot have u packed ? i know theres a list in 3rd tri,but wot do i need for my bag and babys ? how many of each etc ? xxxx


----------



## whitelilly

For baby:

2 sleepsuits
2 vests
3 muslin squares
27 x nappies (using disposables until I get home)
3 bibs
socks and bootees
scratch mitts
going home outfit
2 little hats
fleece blanket

For labour:

old t-shirt/ nightie
headband
ipod
socks
face wipes
flip flops (for yucky toilet floors!)
cooling spray
face cloth
cereal bars
juice

For afterwards:
Facecloth (to use 'downstairs')
2 x nighties that open for breastfeeding
2 nursing bras
nipple cream
breast pads
slippers
dressing gown
pants (lots of, will use and then just throw away)
maternity pads
bath towel
antibac handgel
toiletries (shampoo, face wash, body wash, razor, make up, hairbrush, bobbles, deoderant)
outfit for coming home

On the day to pack:
pillow
glasses/ contact lenses
snacks and drinks
money
camera/ battery

Have I missed anything??? xx


----------



## shelleylu

Wow whitelilly, you are prepared!!!

Looking through the list I agree, but seriously, we probably wont need/use most of it!!! The hospitals provide a lot of things usually. As for millions of pants tp use and throw away, there really isnt loads and loads of mess!!! I know it feels like there will be buckets of bloody/sick/mucus to clean up, but as the NCT class woman reminded us yesterday, its not half as messy as you'd imagine - and it really isnt - honestly :)

SJK- hope your Grandfather is picking up. Try not to let it worry you too much hun, it'll do your BP no good. I know its easier said then done!

My tum settled down, only after a load more BH and more 'cleaning out' lol. Not pleasant... The NCT class lady told me to keep an eye on it and rest. So I took notice and spent all morning cleaning/mowing the lawn/washing etc!! ooops.......

Has anyone got any ideas on nice cheap cot-bedding? We've seen some in ASDA which we like, and will probably go with as everything else is so bloody expensive! Whats everyone else getting/got?

Maybe/twiglet, hope you've calmed down a bit now? Ive been a moody bitch the last few days too. Things that normally dont bother me have made me anxious and whiny the last few days. OH must think Im a right nag! lol..

As for OH - i think the labour class yesterday scared the living crap out of him. So far he has been brilliant with baby/me etc. but up until yesterday it wasnt real. Now it is. He went white a few times!!!

Well thats all for now. Big XXX's

TTFN x


----------



## Twiglet

I'll be stealing your list WL! I only bought my bag last week :blush:

Yeah I'm all calm now Shelley, we went round to our friends last night and she's 23 weeks pregnant and her husband is getting it far worse than what Liam is. So Liam has accepted I'm not that bad considering :rofl: Glad your tum has settled!

Am enjoying a lovely lazy day today :D need it but I feel all squished and hard to breath today boo!

I got some bedding from Littlewoods, for a bumper, sheet, matching quilt and fleece blanket I paid £27 and then my mum bought me a bumper, sheet and matching quilt for £25 so I didnt think that was too bad? :) x


----------



## shelleylu

Im just having a look on their website now, and no its not too bad at all! Im suprised at how expensive some of them are TBH. 

Thanks Twiglet :)


----------



## maybethistime

Twiglet- I know what u mean when it comes to him applogising for something that he did and not for the reason that u want lol, but saying that I did get him 2 clean it off the wall after so I guess I win there lol 


Shelly-I riped my self off lol, I got the set from toys r us for my blankets and stuff and a got a few sheets from home bargins from. I cant believe how much it is all costing but to be faire iv save on clothes as my mum and nan went crazy when they went shopping when they find out we were pregs. 

I carmed down alot we can laugh at the ketcup now every time I ask for it lol. 

I get annoyed sometimes but im more emotional than anything 2 be faire. Im gonna be a good girl 2mo and do my uni work only 2 weeks left then thats it till I start my dissy I was gonna make a start on it but I really can not be arsed Im lucky cos I dont graduate till feb so it gives me till then to get it all done lol xx


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah I didn't really want to look at Littlewoods at first as I was sure they'd be so expensive and they actually weren't! Additions direct is the same as Littlewoods but generally even cheaper so have a look on there too...I have both accounts :blush: bought a bouncer from there the other day! Was £90 is shop and on Littlewoods but £60 on Additions so got that :D

Good luck with the uni work tomorrow! :D I'm gonna start my exam revision tomorrow after handing in my dissertation woop :happydance:


----------



## maybethistime

get u lol, ur so lucky, I dont no where 2 start with mine, but I have dound a different topic basicly its "affect that social network sights having on the uk accomadation market eg trip advisor etc"

, best thing is Im gonna do me questionaires on here and me face book account etc. So ill be asking u lovley ladies to fill one out so I hope u guys dont mind. Saves me having to go into town with me little one or me big belly lol, me tutor was great she gave me the idea lol all i have 2 do is write 10,000 words on it piece of cake lol


----------



## Sarah+

Hi Ladies,

I had to laugh when I read about your 'day of rest' Shelley :rofl: What is it about us pregnant ladies not doing as we're told? I think it's that everyone spends so much time telling us what we do, we get so sick of it. I can identlify with the laughing Maybe. DH does it and it really pissed me off! 

Weird the way these things (the pains etc.) seem to happen at the same number of weeks. Hope you're feeling better now too SJK (and you're Granda is too). 

Wow! Whitelilly, you sure like keeping busy! Hope the finance comes though. Loved your list. Some people mentioned buying a bag. Am I the only person planning to take a big suitcase??!! :blush: 

Good to hear from you Honey :) Hope the washing is all done. 

My dr is away so I'll be almost a month between appointments this time, but I do start my pre-natal classes tomorrow. Excitied but nervous. It was cancelled last week due to swine-flu here.

Have a great day everyone :)


----------



## maybethistime

I think we should all listen to each other and rest when we cant not mentioning any names lol, I have a day of uni work 2 do but I have a dude from the council coming to fix a leck in the bathroom, put a cuboard back in the kitchin and a little bit of plastering lol, Me hubby always leave things to the last min it funny but it be nice once its all sorted out.

But i have to be a good girl and do my work today xx


----------



## Elliebank

shelleylu said:


> Has anyone got any ideas on nice cheap cot-bedding? We've seen some in ASDA which we like, and will probably go with as everything else is so bloody expensive! Whats everyone else getting/got?

Matalan have some nice stuff in. We got a mobile from there yesterday & are gonna get all the cot bedding from there. It's all cream though so if you wanted pink they'd be no good xxx


----------



## Elliebank

Twiglet said:


> I got some bedding from Littlewoods, for a bumper, sheet, matching quilt and fleece blanket I paid £27 and then my mum bought me a bumper, sheet and matching quilt for £25 so I didnt think that was too bad? :) x

Ooh I'll have a look there too


----------



## Elliebank

Sarah+ said:


> Some people mentioned buying a bag. Am I the only person planning to take a big suitcase??!! :blush:

I'm planning on a small suitcase, but when I've seen everyone's lists think I'll have to upgrade it to a big one!!!


----------



## SJK

Morning girls, hope all is well,

I went to gp this morn and my bp is down but I have tendanitis in
my feet and theres nothing can be done, just dont wear shoes when I 
dont have too! Going to go bk to work wed, if I can get shoes on :rofl:,

anyway my granda I think has started to respond to the 2nd lot of antibiotics
so fingers crossed it will work :happydance:

Shelley, we picked up a set of cot bedding to match the border on ebay, it
was mamas and papas brand new and I won it for a tenner for a bumper and quilt! I picked up the light shade for 8 quid the border was reduced to a fiver. The border we picked up tones in with all of the stuff we had for ds, so we got the new one for a change x


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

bin to hospital today for a colposcopy (checking on my cervic due to abnormal results!!) 

Well it wasnt very nice, firstly she asked "oh have you had a bleed?" as though to say she had found something - which totally scared me and when I said not that I know of she said oh ok and carried on what she was doing! then where usually she has a quick look which takes 5 minutes she took 20 minutes and was prodding and poking for the whole time which has made me quite sore and uncomfortable!! I was so bothered about the soreness and the prodding and poking I forgot to ask her why she asked the bleed question until I was outside the hospital and it was too late!!

Now she has me paniking that I have missed some sort of bleed!! and I am also left in quite a bit of pain and when I went to the toilet I had some brown jelly like bits (sorry if tmi) which I am scared now that she could have disturbed my plug or something around there!! 

Anyway sorry to bore you all with my personal adventure!! I think i'm gonna go to the loo again to check!! I think I'm gonna be on loo roll watch!!


----------



## Elliebank

geogem said:


> Now she has me paniking that I have missed some sort of bleed!! and I am also left in quite a bit of pain and when I went to the toilet I had some brown jelly like bits (sorry if tmi) which I am scared now that she could have disturbed my plug or something around there!!

I had one of these a few years ago & had a lot of brown stuff come out, I think it's just what they use so don't worry about it hon xxx


----------



## maybethistime

gem try not to worrie to much like u said keep an eye on it and if u are really worried then have a word with ur midwife. 
Yay me DH pressie has just come got him so aftershave, I was really sneeky and was trying to drop hints and I got the right one yay lol. I made him think I got him a jumper or something cos I said "ur large in a..." and he told me to shut up lol least its here birthday is on friday. 

Even tho he told me not to get ne things as aaliyah is his birthday, christmas pressie rolled into one lol


----------



## geogem

Elliebank said:


> I had one of these a few years ago & had a lot of brown stuff come out, I think it's just what they use so don't worry about it hon xxx

thanks hun - just makes me wonder this one is my fourth one so with it being so different and I've never had that before it worried me a little!! 

I am now in agony tho!! thinking about leaving work early as sitting at my desk is painful!!


----------



## maybethistime

maybe go home then hun and try to relax a bit sure they cant say 2 much bout that. 

Im getting fed up of one of my friends had on my facebook status "what are the point of BH they bloody hurt not looking forward to the proper ones" to which my friend replied dont moan those bh are like tickles compared to the real ones. 

I men if i want to moan I can moan it does my head in when people think just cos they have been through it they think they can coment on my pain, im sure everyone experiances different things as well,


----------



## geogem

I know what you mean maybe - someone I know keeps trying to tell me how horrific labour is and I should take all the drugs I can!! 

Thing is - its not like its my first!! I have been there before and I went through it last time drug free but she seems to think that I could never do it twice!! 

dont let them bother you maybe - yeah it hurts, but I must admit not half as much as I expected it too!!


----------



## maybethistime

i know its going to hurt lol, its just when they go on like u cant have a little dig at ur own experiances, I know what she was like when she was preg rubbing her tummy when she was about `12 weeks gone moaning about her back, im 32 weeks gone thank u very much!! 

How are u feeling


----------



## godivalocks

Had my scan, everything is fine with the heart, he measures right on time and weight. I found out that the painful scraping I keep feeling is the elbow, and that he is head down but back to back (hope that changes in the next 8 weeks).

They tried to get a good shot of the face, but he had his arms in front of his face and for once he wasn't moving, even though she was prodding him to move.


----------



## Sarah+

Glad all went well Godivalocks :)

Gem, she probably just askes everybody that. It's so frustrating when you forget to ask questions :hugs:

Anyone any good at figuring out what position their LO is in? I know the baby is head down because the doctor told me so, and most of the jabbing movements are up high, but I just can't figure out what all the lumps and bumps are! I swear the little guy has two heads as when I have the bh, I feel two big sections. I guess one could be his butt!? Thought it would be easier to tell. I do know that his feet fit under my ribs now!

Pre-natal classes start tonight!


----------



## wishingonastar

i agree sarah...i thought it would be easier to tell body parts! the only one i can really tell is an occasional leg cos it pushes against the top of my bump...other than that i'm clueless!

glad the scan went well godiva

sorry haven't had a chance to catch up on the other posts....am now late for work cos yet again i've found myself on BnB!!!
hope everyone's well x


----------



## maybethistime

ohh im getting mad at the HIP grant still not recieved iim skint till next week as well so shit heard it was getting paid in may but send mine 6 weeks ago start to think its got lost in the stupid post cant believe it. 

me midwife just said baby head is down nothing else tell u wat this baby is long lol, cheers 6.4 daddy


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

I am feeling better today, still a bit sore but not too bad!! Thought I'd take the day off work anyway - I havent milked this pregnancy at all yet so thought why not I only have 4 1/2 weeks left at work!!

I must admit ladies I cant figure out which way LO is laid at the moment either!! I found it a lot easier with my first as I never had a lot of water and all I could feel was baby but this time round I dont have a clue!! 
I do know that he prefers laying on my right side, he's never on the left!! obviously just more snuggly there!!

Oh well hope everyone is okay!!


----------



## godivalocks

Glad you're feeling better, Gem. :)

I couldn't tell which way the kid was, either. I had to ask the lady at the scan just to be sure.


----------



## SJK

Hi girls,

glad your feeling better Gem, only getting to read this today,

glad all well at scan godiva, 

Im going back to work tomorrow and going to leave in 2 weeks instead of 3,
totally exhausted xx


----------



## shelleylu

Hey ladies,

How is everyone? Nice and busy on here as usual. Took me aaaaaaages ot read through nearly 4 bloody pages!

Gem - hope you feel better hun. She prob messed with the edge of your cervix or something? Stupid and insensitive to ask about bleeding though....
Glad you're milking it a bit today :)

Thans for all the tips for bedding girls. SJK you are a bargain hunter!!!! I looked on ebay, but couldnt find anything.. :(

I had my consultant app last night. nearly 3 hrs wait. Its crazy. I am shattered bein at work all day and then doing all the mommy things and housework and then going to bloody hospitals etc. 

By the time I had my app, the bloods lady had gone home (as had everyone else) I got told off today by the receptionist when i called up to re-arrange my appointment, she said they wouldnt have gone home before clinic finshed but they did!!!

The consultant said she wants me to have a growth scan in 2 weeks and another a couple of wks after that. William was so big and cause major issues in labour which has scared me half to death. She doesnt think this one is big, but wants to be safe. If it is, I can have a c-section... dilemma......

Anyway girls. I know baby girl is head down and I am pretty sure she's back to back (william was) I keep having major BH too. Loads and loads today. I only have to walk to the loo and my tummy has gone tight. I have been on the loo all day again too. My body doesnt seem to like keeping food inside for some reason. Anyone else the same??

Right, I need to actually sit down for a bit now. (Sarah, I never seem to stop!!)

Big hugs everyone xxxx


----------



## shelleylu

OMFG - just spotted my siggy - nearly 31 weeks everyone !!!!!!

Theoretically, I could be a mommy again in 6 weeks!!!!! 

ARGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SJK

morning girls :happydance:

hope all is well :happydance:

typical shelley that nothing is ever straight forward, and where is the time going, 6 weeks :cloud9::cloud9:

hope all else is well x


----------



## Twiglet

Hello there Ladies! :)

Had my MW yesterday and what a disaster that was. She forgot to take my BP right until the end...she took my blood and halfway through stopped and asked me if I minded being tested for HIV again as its optional at this stage blahblah...whilst the needle was in my arm and blood was dripping down my arm! I just said well we might as well put the blood thats currently dripping down me to good use.

Then when she took the needle out she yanked and blood spurted in my face, on my jeans and on the bed! 

She measured me three times and then determined I'm measuring 3 weeks under, bombarded me with tonnes of information and then booked me in with a consultant whilst she had a 20 minute talk with a friend on switchboard at the hospital! :( 

I'm not too sure how accurate her measurements were to be honest as she kept asking is that your bone...and then Caitlyn was burrowed in yesterday but the stuff she was saying just made me panic :( 

Liam cant come with me to the consultant appointment and he was annoyed with the MW so he's booked a private scan for Friday at 5:15 to see how she's ACTUALLY measuring...will be lovelylovely to see her again but till friday even though, I'm trying not too, I'll just worry :blush:

She also said she thinks my dates are wrong again and I'm due earlier than what I've been told...as my family has a history of small babies...urgh. Confusion! I'm just gonna discuss it all with the consultant on tuesday and see what he says. 

Rant over :rofl: 

Shelley I have the same at the moment, its not fun! And it is all getting very close isnt it!!


----------



## maybethistime

hey ppl, sorry 2 here about all this going with u twig, hope the mw is wrong and all is well, 

I had some good news today, I really wanted a silver cross 3d pram but i knew it was 2 expensive so there would be no point spending that much on one (money we aint got really) well me friends just said she has one 2 sell 100 pound not used the rain cover or the bag! :dance: so happy just have 2 run it buy hubby and see what he says. the in laws where gonna get our pram but we kinda had a bit of a fall out with them over the weekend so Id rather get it my self yay


----------



## godivalocks

Twig, that woman just sounds incompetent in all regards. Getting the private scan was a good idea.


----------



## Twiglet

Thanks Godiva and MB :) that's what my OH said too! Glad we've got this scan on friday so we can know for sure =]

Yay on the pram :happydance: :D I love it when things work out hehe.


----------



## maybethistime

and he just texted me and said yes :dance: me friend lives in herts but she is gonna bring it up for me as well bout a 3 hour drive, got I love her!!


----------



## SJK

:hugs: Twiglet, what a nitemare, Im sure she'll be wrong, was it her
first day !!!

glad you've got the scan on Friday, try not to worry xx

great news about the pram mb :cloud9: x


----------



## shelleylu

oooo Great news about the pram !!! I am so in love with my mutsy its scary! I cant wait to get it all out and play with it!!!

Twig, poor love. Dont worry - these MWs cause more hastle then they are worth a lot of the time. Your bundle will be fine. Good news about the scan too. Im looking forward to seeing baby girl again!

I do hope my mood improves in the mean time. We are under pressure a bit in the house cause of money worries and work etc etc and me and OH havent been getting on great, but the last few days have been dreadful. I know I have a right to moan about some of the things (I wont bore you) but I cant seem to get over them like I have done so easily before. Maybe because baby is close everything is more serious - mney etc.. I dont know. All I know is this rescession has a lot to answer for. 

Hope everyone is doing well today. Think the so called hayfever is a cold, Been sneezing like a trooper all day. So to top off my mood I have great big black circles too!! :(

I think I just feel sorry for myself a bit too much!!!

xxx


----------



## maybethistime

Hey shelly

I know wat u are going through me and me DH was going through it a few months back, he got booted out of uni for not doing the work then we got told we have to pay back teh grant and lone he got cos he was not there any more, we were only just getting through the month and argement where happenin everyday cos he would get paid from his part time job and he would not be able to tell me where the money was going or he would spend it on shit we dont need !! we were in arrers with rent and bills coming out our ears. he managed to get a job and etc and everything is working its self out, This happened out of know way. 

What im trying to say try not to worrie (even tho i did everyday) things WILL sort them selves out might not seem like it now but just hang in there. xxx


----------



## Twiglet

:hugs: thanks everyone :)

This is the laughable thing...this woman was my mums MW when she had me!!! So she has at least 22 years experience :rofl:

I'm just looking forward to seeing Caitlyn again now :happydance:

Hmm, I read in a pregnancy mag earlier that we get tetchy about money the closer we get! I've always been tetchy though. Hope it all gets sorted Shelley :hugs:


----------



## Sarah+

I was just about to ask if she was really inexpeiened....apparently not! I wouldn't be worry about the measurements - I've never had mine taken that way yet and from what I read +/- 3cm is within the normal range. I can't believe what happened with the blood though. I'd be temped to write a little letter to your local service and suggest she gets some 'training'..... Enjoy your scan :)

Weirdest thing happened on Tuesday night. All the way through our first pre-natal class, the bub kicked and wiggled. When I went to bed I started having huge movements, like he was trying to get out early! Head and butt (I think) sticking out and moving around in all sorts of positions. They actually hurt quite a bit and I felt really sick. It went on for about three hours and I'm convinced he turned or something. My bump was smaller the next day too.

Anyone else getting really short of breath? Has me worried what it will be like in another few weeks.

Can't believe how little time we've got left!


----------



## SJK

morning girls :happydance:

how are we all today? 

shelley , mb is right, everything will work out in the end, do not stress :hugs:

Yes sarah, Im so out of breath, I cant hardly get up the stairs :rofl:, and I cant believe it either, where is the time going :dohh::dohh: xx


----------



## whitelilly

Morning! Just caught up- Shelley, everything will be ok, I am sure. Don't worry :hug:

Sarah- I am out of breath but I don't know if it's bambino or whether I am just unfit! Heehee! My hayfever is so bad and it's making me miserable. :(

Bamibon has also been moving loads recently so he must have gotten bigger- some of the moves have been crazy and I have had quite a few sore jabs! 

Got my first antenatal class this afternoon.... better than an afternoon at work me thinks! ;) xxx


----------



## maybethistime

hey all I just dragged my self out my pit pretty proud of my self as I knocked up an assinment last night so only have one left and 2 exams so proud so proud. lol 

Oh how I love the govenment, its my fellas birthday 2mo and I got got my HIP grand :dance: I was stressing cos i managed to get im some aftershave but no card, he was like stop being silly and told me 2 make it lol, we used to do that for each other alot back in the day lol. So im going to make his card and get some food in for tonight and make him a lovely meal what shall I make girls? im a dab hand in the kitchin i might add lol, one of my good points lol only thing i do with out getting tired these days lol xx


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies. I know what you mean Shelley about the arguements and not being able to get over stuff as easy - me and hubby argued last week and I just couldnt let it go!! 

I think he is definately becoming more understanding tho!! he keeps hugging me and saying "come on sweetheart lets not argue". before he would be the first one to bite back and give me as good as he got!! 

But a couple of weeks ago we went through a really bad patch - got really rough!! 
dont worry hun you will come out the other side of it - we alkl gop though it.

I have been suffering with mega BH this week again!! belly is constantly tense!! also had a bit of a clearout too. feeling okay energy wise, just getting more uncomforatable now!!


----------



## maybethistime

oh got i no wat u mean, i feel gulty when I complain bout feeling uncomfortable its not faire lol, especailly when I have burning intergestion and not being ages to sleep


----------



## geogem

yeah i feel like a right moaner when I complain about things. This one is a totally different p[regnancy to my last - I cant remember having all these aches and moans last time!! maybe i'm just a lot older now!!


----------



## maybethistime

loli didnt think it was going to be this hard to be faire lol I thought nice round bump then baby lol


----------



## geogem

ha ha the niavity!! doesnt it make you laugh!!


----------



## maybethistime

yeh lol, hoping to do it again in 18 months hahah call me mad lol but hy want them close in age lol


----------



## SJK

geogem said:


> yeah i feel like a right moaner when I complain about things. This one is a totally different p[regnancy to my last - I cant remember having all these aches and moans last time!! maybe i'm just a lot older now!!

gem, I dont remember it being that hard either, guess I was fitter and younger then too :rofl::rofl: xx

mb when did you apply for the hip xx


----------



## geogem

nah i dont think your mad - that will only be 2 kids!! this one will be number 6 for me and hubby!! thats mad!!


----------



## maybethistime

SJK- I applied on the 8th of april, I think we applied round same time, but im starting to think that those who applied during the easter break have been back dated cos of the bank holidays. 

gem- I wanted a big family as well, want 2 me self fingers crossed then adopt or fostor the others. Me dad has 7, but all together there are 11 of us lol so complecated me FIL seems to look his down on the fact me mum has 2 baby dads and then she married a man with 4 of his own. 

she had 3 with my dad they where 2gether 6 years on and off, one with me step dad and he died year after they got married then she remarried bout 14 years later. I mean wat he want her 2 do live miserable the rest of her life. :doh:


----------



## geogem

Ha i know the feeling - my hubby has an 17 yr olf from when he was 18 (young and daft shall we say!!) then he had 3 kids with his ex wife - who ran away with her toyboy after 10 yrs of marriage. Then I have my DS who's dad left me when I was 3 months pregnant for my best mate!! complicated family but we are happy now and love all 5/6 of them to bits!!


----------



## maybethistime

aww wicked, some times I think people are 2 quick 2 judge just becuase they dont understand, stupid if u ask me. U reckon u will have 7. 
lol

Iv been really good with my HIP, I went shopping and actully got some salad and fruit and meat lol BUT I thought I would treat my self 2 a buger and a cream dount lol it is national dounght week after all. 
xx


----------



## Elliebank

Ha ha I didn't know it was national doughnut week!!

Has anyone looked at the baby section in Matalan? They have some display statues of teddies, giraffes etc. They're about 3 foot high & I so want them!!! Do you think they'd notice if I walked out with one under my arm?!!!


----------



## geogem

OMG - didnt know that!!! I will have to go buy some after work now just to get into the spirit!! I have had a thing for Jam doughnuts this pregnancy!! or maybe always and now I have an excuse!! 

I dont think I'll go for 7 maybe!! I would love to but hubby is sensible and says thats enough - we dont have the room or the money for any more!!
I would love a girl tho!!


----------



## maybethistime

yeh they where showing it on this morning showing how u can make doughts, 

EB well u could aways try and if ui get caught blame it on the baby brain lol. 

I know wat u mean bout wanting a girl, me fella says he would like a boy one day so we decided it the second is a girl we will try and adoped 2 little boys in a few years when we are more financally stable :happydance: I start my new job in Jan so Ill say there for a year lol


----------



## Elliebank

maybethistime said:


> yeh they where showing it on this morning showing how u can make doughts,
> 
> EB well u could aways try and if ui get caught blame it on the baby brain lol.
> 
> I know wat u mean bout wanting a girl, me fella says he would like a boy one day so we decided it the second is a girl we will try and adoped 2 little boys in a few years when we are more financally stable :happydance: I start my new job in Jan so Ill say there for a year lol

Ha ha that's a good excuse!! I would like a boy next as this one is a girl. I don't know what I'd do if the 2nd was a girl, I think I'd just say oh go one we'll have another to hopefully get a boy, but when do you stop trying? Lol I'd end up with 10 kids in my quest for a boy!! :rofl:

Gem are all your step children boys?


----------



## maybethistime

me mum said she wanted the boy and had 4 girls and even her step kids are girls lol, she made me laugh and said if I was her first she would of never had any more her labour was horrible lol


----------



## geogem

No I have the boys - Arron 17, Luke 10 and lewis 8 and the Girls Tara 13 and Georgia 12 but only Lewis is mine and Tara does live with us but I would like a girl of my own really but I know this is my last attempt!! unless we win the lottery and can afford a mansion to keep them all in!!


----------



## Elliebank

That's what I'm banking on - winning the lottery. I would seriously become a baby machine if I had millions!!


----------



## geogem

yeah me too! I love being a mum and I can see when ours get older and move out I will want to start again!! terrible really, I hear people say - oh no thats enough!! I dont want any more but I seem to think I would never get to that point!!


----------



## Elliebank

geogem said:


> yeah me too! I love being a mum and I can see when ours get older and move out I will want to start again!! terrible really, I hear people say - oh no thats enough!! I dont want any more but I seem to think I would never get to that point!!

Either that or you'll be pushing yr older ones for Grandkids!! :shock: Why did I just mention grandkids!! That's ages off, I hope!


----------



## maybethistime

Lol i talk bout grand kids lol, cant help my self really me DH said she aint having a BF till she is 40 hahah could u imagine


----------



## godivalocks

Appt. went fine. Actually peeked at my weight. It's sorta holding steady, and hope it remains that way.


----------



## maybethistime

Glad the appointment went well godvia :smile:


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

God you lot talk some when Im gone for 5 minutes...... lol

Maybe - what are you doing for your OH's birthday? I had a gorgeous roast med vegetables and chicken meal last night. I swear it was amazing. My speciality is stuffed chicken breast with mozzeralla and tomato& garlic sauce with sauted potatoes. Im starving and could eat that now!!!

As for aches and pains, I knw how you all feel. Sarah - I cant breath either hun :(

The kicks are so bad at the minute. Really low. I am convinced she is trying to get out early. Pretty much constant BH unless IM sitting down. Some painful ones too. OH needs to get the room done fast or we could be in trouble!!

Right, off for tea. 

Hope all is well everyone????????

TTFN xxxxxxxx

ps.........ooooooooooo,.........doughnuts..............


----------



## shelleylu

ooo, forgot to mention,

We got our baby monitor today. I won it on ebay!! One of those angelcare ones. I wanted one, but wasnt prepared to pay £70. I won mine for £30 - bargain!

I also ordered a birthing ball as the lady at the NCT class couldnt stress how good they were - and they are so comfy!!

I also got my nappy wrapper from amazon for £7.50 with free delivery and applied to become a boots mum to be and got me a voucher for a free change bag worth £30!

Talk about bargains hey girls?!!

xx


----------



## maybethistime

get u shelly, bargins gallor i might have a look me self, I have no idea what I am gonna cook him can u forward me that recipie and Ill have a look and see. I want to do something specail cos he been pulling out all the stops latly :dance:


----------



## shelleylu

I know I am a bargain go-getter! You gotta be when the pennies are limited I gues...

I thought I'd post the reciepe here incase anyone else wants a look - its nice healthy food girls! - best served with choc cake afterwards to cancel it out though....

You need chicken breast, fresh mozzeralla, smoked streaked bacon, and a good tomoato and garlic sauce - Homemade or jar of(easiest!!! - Lloyd grossman does a good one) 

SLice chicken down the side, and stuff with mozeralla. Wrap the chicken up in the bacon and pop into an oven proof pot. Pour the sauce around the chicken, and top with sundried tomatoes. If you make your own sauce, use the tinned baby plum tomatoes - they are luuuuuuuuurvly..

Saute pots by slicing them (like scallops) and pan frying them in olive oil until soft. Leave in the pan until crispy and then transfer to the oven. They take a while but be patient, they are worth it. 

Serve with fresh green veg - I like broccolli (sp?) with it :)

Very simple, quick and cheap and it is super lovely. Hope you like it if you try itxx


----------



## godivalocks

Shelley, that food sounds so good. Mmmm.

As far as getting stuff, right now it may just be a crib and the bedding, on top of the clothes I inherited. Then there's the mandatory car seat, and obviously diapers and wipes.

Anything else I will get as I find I need it.


----------



## maybethistime

aww wicked thanks hun, Ill get the ingrediants 2mo yay. 

He still aint talking 2 his mum if she dont text him on his birthday its gonna be me and her I tell u!! Its not even got anything to do with my DH so I dont no why they are acting so childish


----------



## Elliebank

I got that free changing bag from Boots Shelley, it's quite nice actually!! And black which is good as our pram is black.


----------



## SJK

morning girls,

hope all is well ? :happydance:

we went to look at our portrait last night, its ok, not as good as I expected, dunno what I expected, I dont think you can see me bump as much, in some of them I just look fat! Anyway I will post it when I get it.

yay for the bargains shelley and thanks for the receipe, sounds lovley, my dh is going away for the weekend :cry:, so I will make that or try to, for him coming home on sunday :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

been to the MW this morning and I am still measuring 2cm's bigger than my weeks!! everything is fine tho and Blake is head down. MW seems to think I have spd so hooray I am joining a gang I would rather not be in!! 

apart from that everything is fine!! 

Shelley - that recipe sounds very similar to something I make!! Its delicious!!

right better get on with some work!! 

spk soon!!


----------



## SJK

yay gem, glad all is well :happydance: x


----------



## maybethistime

Sorry bout the pics hun, but sure they look lovley!! 

I am so tired today its unreal been consentrating on my uni work cant believe it my self left one of them at home stupid me. o well 

Glad mw went well i have another one on monday then think they are every 2 week oh joy lol, yeh gem join the SPD clan dont forget the sexy support belt on ur way out lol


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Glad all ok Gem. SPD is shocking. Mine is bad today. Feels like there is a bowling ball inbetween my legs... nice...

Think its cause i slept badly last night. William woke me up at 2am with a high temperture. I brought it down after a long time... Meant I missed 2 hours sleep though. He went to school ok this morning as he seemed much better, but the school called at noon to say he was bad and come and get him. Luckily meant I got out of work early as Im shattered!

SJK - bet your pics are lovely hun, make sure you post it when you can x

Right, Im hitting the sofa for a bit. Nice cuppa and a magazine is in order I think.

TTFN xxx


----------



## geogem

HOORAY FOR THE WEEKEND!!! I have had enough of work this week!! 19 days left at work now not long - think positive!!


----------



## godivalocks

I find the weekends to be quite boring.

I probably should try cleaning the house this weekend. It's whether I can get up the motivation to do so.


----------



## geogem

Oh girls forgot to tell you!! 

Got a letter from the HIP grant people!! they said they cant pay my grant because my midwife signed my form too early!! which is a total lie - she signed it on the 3rd april when I was 25 weeks. I called them today for them to tell me after 25 mins on the phone that it was their cock up and they would sort it out - if I dont hear anything within a month to call them!! Are they just trying to delay paying this thing or what? bloody useless crappy government!!


----------



## maybethistime

aww gem loads of people have had this prob if they can caluclate it shows u are clearly over 25 weeks not dont make any bloody sence the twats. 

yay I did my assinment whop whop only a little left then revision for 2 exams owcie


----------



## Twiglet

Urgh Gem poor you! Hope it gets sorted!

Well ladies scan today was awesome!! She's not measuring 3 weeks behind...more like a week ahead ;) head down and everything. Placenta's moved up and we even got a free picture of her in 4D :D :D :D she's gorgeoussss! She looks like Liam but has my cheeks and she's a cheeky girl. She hid her face as the woman kept trying to take pictures of her. Hehe. Eventually got one though. She was sucking her thumb and playing with her toes...it was amazing :D

Liam went a bit pale when the 4D part came (we only ordered a 2D one) but he said it was amazing :happydance: will upload the picture in a bit :)

https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww114/Twiglet1986/100_0453.jpg


----------



## Sarah+

Oh, Twiglet! That's fantastic news! You must feel so much better and what a great photo! I'd make a point of telling that midwife she was out by a full 4 weeks. She shouldn't be allowed to scare people like that.

Sorry about your dramas Gem :hugs: 

My boobs have started aching on the sides.... wondering what this means. I live in fear of leakage! :rofl:

Wishing everyone a great weekend :happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

I am over the moon! We were going to put in a complaint about her as she was too ready to throw around words like "emergency" and "very concerning" without explanation. I mean I get mistakes but there was just too much in that one appointment to forgive. She forgot to take my BP, spilt blood everywhere, nicked my vein on the way out which resulted in a disgusting amount of spurtage! Overall, I was not happy when I came out. But I just want to forget it all, only got two more appointments with her now anyhow =] 

I'm happy though as my daughter is healthy and happy and a little charmer :) couldn't ask for more!

My boobs ache on the side...it's weird. I already have leakage though so no idea why :rofl: 

Hope everyone has a lovely day :) am off to the babyshow so will catch up later :happydance:


----------



## maybethistime

aww twig fantasic news, id put in a complate if i was u shoud not have to make do just cos u only have 2 appoinmtnets with her. Fact she didnt take ur blood pressure is v scary as they link so much to blood pressure these days its very out of order. 

on a lighter note ur nlt gonna believe my DH, he got home before me and I was going to cook my specail meal, he comes in and says I just fancy a pizza. i couldnt believe it lol After all that planning he says that the cheek. lol he is painting again 2 day the little darling lol x


----------



## SJK

Hi Girls,

twig thats great news :cloud9:, and the pic is gorgeous :cloud9:

shelley I got all the stuff to make your recipe tomorrow for hubby coming home :happydance:, Im sure it will be nothing like yours though :rofl:

I still didnt get my hip grant, maybe just as well as Im broke this month and Ive already budgeted it for the crib and moses basket :happydance:

Ive been having period cramps all afternoon, hope its not starting cos hubby is 2 hours away and has no car with him :rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## maybethistime

I had them all yesterday hun was walking through icelands grabbing my tum a few times with people staring at me lol, Im sure its nothing we have a while to go yet SJK u share the day with me no backing out now lol


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

I totally forgot to ell you all I got my grant through last week :)

In other news I have been in bed ALL day poorly again. William has it, I have it and looks like OH is getting it. Bad throat, head, high temp and achy. Typical flu bug. Its awful Will and I have slept most of the day.

Only logged on the check my mail and make sure everything is ok here. My Angelcare monitor came this morning - bargain for £30 - its in brilliant working order OH tells me (ive been too weak to check) I also got a suprise birthing balll package come today too. I mistakenly ordered one from amazon somehow - on the one-click purchasing... I clearly wasnt thinking straight in the week. My other ball came wednsday and is amazing girls. I forgot to say the lady in the NCT class raved about them and she is right. Prepares baby to get into good position for birth, and is super to relax on. You alll need to get one!

Right, I have run me a quick bath to try ansd perk up a bit so Id best go. 

Glad you all liked the sound of the food - its yummy. SJK I hope it goes well. It really is easy - you'll be fine. 

Oh no - Thunder again!!! Im going to hide under the stairs - when will it stop raining??!!!

Hope baby show was good Twiglet - I wanted to go , but have been too ill!! :( Let me know what it was like please. Your pic is fab by the way!! :)

TTFN xxxx


----------



## elley_baby248

I got my HIP grant today. Which was a total suprise. Phoned last week wasn't on the system said to call at the end of the month but looked today and there it was.


----------



## SJK

morning girls,

well I went to bed last night and the pains seemed to get worse, so I rang the mat unit and they said to come down and bring my things, notes and bag, only prob was, I was here on my own and the wee man was sleeping!! 
So i had to ring my mum and dad who were at the pub to come and sit with him, anyway they hooked me up and think the cramp might be a kidney infect or just symptoms of whats to come,as no contractions showd up on the monitor, told me to take paracetamol and go home to bed , so here I am home again :happydance::happydance:


----------



## shelleylu

OMG SJK - what a drama!!!

Glad everything is ok though. Ive been having bad cramps too y'know. My BH are getting worse and my tummy has been terible this week. Seems like I cant keep any food in? Bad back aching and crampy - I asumed it was to do with this bug Ive got, but maybe it is practise for a few weeks time...

Hope things stay ok for you xxx Are you having a kidney scan or blood tests??

xx


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

Guess what - just been shopping on ebay for a few bits and won some newborn england trainers/pram shoes for 50p!! brand new!! 

got a few other bits too, also got a new matress for my swinging crib and some lovely little outfits for Blake!! getting sooo excited now!! Hubby seems to be too, not long now ladies!!


----------



## maybethistime

Aww SJK glad everything is ok must of been a right nightmare u best not be cooking today get ya sodding feet up and relax, 

good for the bargins gem 

Had a lovely weekend I was helping me hubby with the painting yesterday call me sad but it was nice spending time and looking at the finish product knowing u achieved it together. 

We went to watch x men today it was really good as well so just having a relaxing evening


----------



## whitelilly

Twiglet- great news! 

SJK and Shelly- hope you both feel better soon. 

I am shattered. We went pram shopping today and my mum and stepdad bought us our pram... we got the Quinny Buzz in Storm with all the accessories.... I felt so bad though as it was quite expensive and even offered mum to take my john lewis vouchers but she told me to keep them. So am going to buy a baby rocker with the vouchers!

Then we went to see my gran who just had an op. 

Hubby just made my dinner (was yummy, had M&S fishcakes, brocolli, chips and mayo!)... am now trying to gain the motivation to study but all I want to do is have a shower and go to bed. I am so worried that I am going to fail on Friday. I need a duacel battery up my arse!!!! xx


----------



## Sarah+

What a scare SJK. Glad you're on the improve :hugs:

Great choice on the pram Whitelilly :) We looked seriously at the Quinny too, they are so cute, (but ended up getting the Bugaboo bee as it's a little smaller, which is important here). 

Been up since 5.30am as the little guy was kicking so much I couldn't sleep :dohh:


----------



## whitelilly

I am getting whacked in the bladder today... it is so painful. I also feel like he is either going to come out or I am going to wee myself! I need to move him higher- how can I do this?? xx


----------



## geogem

I know how you feel ladies, 

just feeling really uncomfortable and unable to sleep very well!! 

Braxton hicks are a night mare!! the worst bit is I have a feeling I am going to be overdue!! I dont kow why but just because I sooooooooo dont want to I know it will happen!!


----------



## maybethistime

our little misses is the same lol, tried to get some last night :blush: but she but she kept moving so I could not get comfy Im so gonna get her back when she is older offering milk and cookies when she has someone over lol


----------



## geogem

yeah, too right!! ]

I am getting really excited now - I just realised I have only 18 days left at work!! I know in theory thats still nearly 4 weeks but it sounds better when I say 18 days!! 

and I have only 60 days to my due date too!! OMG its getting really close now!! 

I have started washing all the baby bedding and clothes this weekend!! gonna start my bag next weekend I think!! Is it too early yet? just think it might take me a while just putting in a bit here and a bit there!!


----------



## maybethistime

I know wat u mean hun I have not sorted my bag yet merv said we will sort it out this weekend :happydance:

baby is measuring 33/34 weeks so it kinda dropped on merv how close she is from being with us gonna be doing the washing this weekend as well yay


----------



## shelleylu

whitelilly said:


> I am getting whacked in the bladder today... it is so painful. I also feel like he is either going to come out or I am going to wee myself! I need to move him higher- how can I do this?? xx

I loved this!! haha,.... Im afraid there is bugger all you can do hun!! Just try and ride it out. LO has been in my bladder for the last few weeks - driving me mad and very painful at times. Making SPD very uncomfy too :(

William went off on his school trip today, so me and OH are going shopping later for baby bits - I love the shopping bit!

We are all better now thank god, just tired. Wish I wasnt at work ladies!!!!

Gem, I have 28 days of work left - 5 weeks!!! Fingers crossed it goes nice and quick for us eh!

xxxxxxxxx

SJK - are you ok chick? Lets us know asap!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Hello Ladies,

Can i join this thread?

I am 33yo with a DD of 10, due my little boy on the 20th of July. I stay in Scotland. As of yet i dont have a text buddy so any offers would be brilliant.

Thanks xx


----------



## SJK

Hey girls,

yes Im grand, thankyou, it took me a while reading through all the posts, still abit crampy and is anyone else constantly when they eat something running to the loo, like very loose bowel movements, sorry tmi :blush::blush:

well shelly I made the dinner, I got the wrong sauce, got a tomato and chilli with garlic but it was lovely anyway :happydance::happydance:, so thankyou, you made my hubbys day !!

hope you are all well xxx


----------



## SJK

Aidedhoney said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Can i join this thread?
> 
> I am 33yo with a DD of 10, due my little boy on the 20th of July. I stay in Scotland. As of yet i dont have a text buddy so any offers would be brilliant.
> 
> Thanks xx

Hi and welcome , the more the merrier :happydance:


----------



## SJK

Ps. is anyone starting to PANIC ? I started crying last night and my hubby said whats wrong and I said we're having a baby in like 6 weeks :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Thanks SJK,

Yup to be honest i am crapping it...................todays my day off work and i was going to start getting my bag packed and some baby stuff washed but i am too scared...........This person that i have waited so long for will soon be here and i dont think i am ready!!


----------



## geogem

Yeah - I have the panic stages too!! I am constantly thinking about it and I am sooooo excited but also seriously nervous!! I know I have been there before but who says it will be anything like the last time!!


----------



## maybethistime

I have been going alot more latly and Im on iron tablets and I thought they where ment to make me consitpated lol, 

God im tired I was ment to go uni but I was so annoyed with ppl of 2day I decided 2 go home, gone where the days when ppl get up to give u a seat when ur so blatantly pregnant its un real, this one cow even offered her seat to someone standing next to me she said no she said fine and sat back down. then another woman walks in pregs and they a guy offered his seat. HELLO I have been standing there for the past ten mins, sounds a little silly but i did take it to heart. My midwife was livid said next time go 2 recepton and ask them for a chair or knock on her door and she will get me one


----------



## whitelilly

SJK glad you're ok. 

OMG- I CANNOT STUDY AND MY EXAM IS IN 4 DAYS. I AM SCREWED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SJK

what I cant understand is, where is the time going !!!! :dohh:


----------



## maybethistime

felt bad saying this but I bricked it I was laying with me DH last night and thought Im gonna have 2 share him hahah wish time would slow down a bit dont get me wrong I cant wait till im a mummy its just I cant get my head round sometimes 

Hi aidedhoney welcome 2 july mummies


----------



## geogem

I know!! - can you believe 2 weeks today we will actually be able to say we r due next month!!


----------



## SJK

geogem said:


> I know!! - can you believe 2 weeks today we will actually be able to say we r due next month!!

oh bloody hell, next month :blush::blush:


----------



## whitelilly

:hi: aidedhoney!

Girls you're freaking me out. I need to study and now it's in my head that in 2 weeks we can say we are due next month! (It is quite exciting though eh?) xx


----------



## SJK

whitelilly said:


> :hi: aidedhoney!
> 
> Girls you're freaking me out. I need to study and now it's in my head that in 2 weeks we can say we are due next month! (It is quite exciting though eh?) xx

Its very exciting, the june mummies have started giving birth so by next month, we could be starting to have ours :rofl::rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

sjk!!! i know it's a possibility but when it's written in black and white...bloomin eck! :rofl: wonder who'll be first...?


----------



## whitelilly

:rofl: my hubby just came home, i said my belly hurts with all this stretching and he swears I have grown since yesterday! Apparently i am wider and he thinks I'll need a c-section to get him out as I am so small. I said no way, he is coming out my love tunnel! :rofl: xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

love tunnel!!! :rofl:
OH told his MUM (of all people!) he's not standing down the business end at the birth cos he has fond memories of that end that he doesn't want ruined! :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## whitelilly

You want to know where I got 'love tunnel' from? Was sitting at MILs house having a lovely family dinner and my hubby's sister was talking about her friend going out on a date. My hubby, ever so charmingly (NOT) said "Did he stick his golden love rod into her glistening love tunnel?!" :rofl:

I am seriously worried about the kicks I am getting low down. I might actually pee myself.He is also kicking my bum and it's quite sore! x


----------



## wishingonastar

oh god sounds like your OH and my OH need to attend the same 'what not to say' class! :dohh:

my bubs does that...i suddenly have an overwhelming need to go to the toilet yet when i go it's the most pathetic excuse for a wee ever! i can only assume LO is poking or punching my bladder at those times!!!


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl: OMG! Those quotes are too much! :rofl:

WL, my OH also says I am going to have to have a c-section as we think bubs will be so big. I am standing firm on the natural way unless there turns out to be a very good medical reason why I can't do it (won't dialate or something). OH actually put money on it. Only $20, but still! Every time I grow a little more, he raises his eyebrows and says "20 bucks, coming my way!" :roll:


----------



## wishingonastar

:rofl: caveman is a little git but he's too charming to be told off!


----------



## elley_baby248

Well i have been the midwife today and bumpy is back to back! I swear he has turned in the last few days. Although i have had no backache whatsoever which the midwife said i was lucky for. I am measuring 33weeks and i'm only 30 weeks today. So in theory i suppose i could only have 7 weeks left! 

Thanks for the reality check that in 2 weeks i'll be able to say i'm due next month that's such a scary thought but i'm not scared about the birth or anything think am more scared about the first few days incase he wont settle with me and only wants Chris or vice versa or if anything happen to him lke a little bump or something and also about how the dog and cats are goin to react to him. 

Talking about that my cats have gone very strange lately. They are usually really affectionate and cuddly but since we have been away and come home (was only away for 4night and someone was coming round everyday looking after them) they have been really off hiding and a bit like wild animals they have just become really strange and am starting to wonder whether they are noticing the pregnancy finally and the change is affecting them?


----------



## SJK

love tunnell :rofl::rofl::rofl: no need!!!

re. my earlier thread, has anyone been having loose bowel movement, tmi I no :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## honey08

sjk ...... YES i have and usually im fairly consipated ! so ive defo noticed this ! so ur not the only one hun :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

skj -- no, not yet. But I fully expect to at some point before the end. (And you are 3 weeks ahead of me)


----------



## whitelilly

No runny bum here either. I am on 600mg iron daily but not constipated either! Going better than normal which is weird. You prob have it cos baby is getting bigger and mashing it all up!? xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

[email protected] Love Tunnel haha thats a new one, So far my number 2s have been fine do find that some days i go twice a day!


----------



## SJK

whitelilly said:


> No runny bum here either. I am on 600mg iron daily but not constipated either! Going better than normal which is weird. You prob have it cos baby is getting bigger and mashing it all up!? xx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## whitelilly

I just read that back, I am so unladylike today, I'm sorry!(!) :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

Haha you ladies have made me chuckle :rofl: 

I'm quite scared that soon my lil girl will be here but very excited also!

Have been revising today...exam tomorrow. Last ever one though woop!

My little boy kitten has turned in the last few days...taken to biting my hand...git. He has only ever known me pregnant though. I think its cause my attention isnt on him...he's a funny one. 

Hope everyone is fine :)


----------



## wishingonastar

twiglet i didn't know you have a kittie...what's its name???
i have three cats and my littliest is now 3 years but still looks the size of a six month kitten and acts like it! we called her Squirrel cos OH wanted to give her a random name and she's grey and white so it suits her!


----------



## Twiglet

I have Jemima a 10 month old ginger tabby and Socrates a 8 month old little brat ;) he's still the same size of a 4 month old kitty...bar his urm assets :| which are huge :| He kept me awake from 5 till 7 today meowing around the house, I went downstairs to see what he needed and all he wanted was a pigging stroke! :hissy: (He's the one in my avatar)

Aww cute name, random but cute hehe. Liam choose Socrates but originally he wanted Nigel.


----------



## geogem

Ha ha ladies, what are you like!!

I know what you mean about bloody pets waking you up tho!! 

My dog woke me up at 5am on Sunday just coz she wanted a snuggle!!

The thing is she is a big dog that thinks she is small and tries to sit on your lap - but she weighs 6 stone!! She's a two year old Chesapeake Bay retriever called Yandi.

Makes me wonder how an animal can be soooo intelligent yet sooo stupid all at the same time!!

SJK - no bottom problems here hun. seem to be quite regular at the mo!!


----------



## SJK

Hey girls,

hope all is ok ?

Poor hubbys only day off and I have him up painting our room for the 
arrival of the crib in 3-4 weeks :rofl::rofl:, bless him, told him I would buy a tin of paint a month and he can work round the whole house :rofl::rofl:, it
was only done nearly a year ago by a professional, still keeps him busy :happydance: xx


----------



## maybethistime

Lol good on ya girl I have been doing that 2 merv past week lol, it started with just the room, then just the hall, then just the bathroom and now the kitchin then its just the living room lol, bank holida monday eat ur heart out 3 day painting hahah


----------



## shelleylu

hey girls,

Wow - too many posts again - where does the time go on here???!!!

Firstly can I just say when you have a giant baby pressing on your already sore bladder, using the phrase 'Love Tunnel' Will not do anyne any favours! Seriously, a bit of wee come out...

Secondly, SJK - you must have missed my posts about runny, erm, movements. Litterally, everything I eat comes straight out of me - within an hour. Its gross I know...sorry..

Ie been doing all the spending the last few days. Got me baby bath, nappy bin, clothes, bibs, bedding, light shade etc.. must have spoent hundreds - but it makes it all a bit more real. OH said earlier after I showed him a dress I'd brought (sainsburys have 25% off clothes this week - have got most of lo's stuff from there they are really nice!) he turned around and said he gets emotional when he thinks his daughter will be wearing it within a few weeks - ahhhh... I just get plain damn scared crapless!!!

Right, dinner time now.

Hope everyone is being good xxx

ps, HI aidedhoney :)


----------



## Aidedhoney

My pussy wont sit on my knee anymore, dont think there is room, hes 8 and a maine coon, still chirps away when i talk to him but would rather sit on OHs knee haha i sound like a crazy cat lady!!!!
Twiglet i love your pic of your cat x


----------



## maybethistime

aww little jealous we dont have any cats although I have kinda adopted me MIL cat called tiger other week he was rubbing his head on me bump and he wont sit on me knee ne more bless him but I still get me cuddles


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

just random - but does anyone know where I can get a nice cot mobile? I dont want to pay mega bucks, and pink one would be nice... Any ideas??

xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Shelleylu have you tried Ebay? Asda had a nice one for 12quid but was beige and cream.

Maybethistime cuddles and rubs rock xx


----------



## Sarah+

:rofl: Oh, that was a funny few pages to catch up on.

I think DH will go to any bloody end (business or other) that I tell him to! :rofl:

My cats have been very affectionate too. Can't get enough cuddles, almost like they know their quota is about to decrease.

OMG Gem! Saying 'next month' makes it sound SO close... like what if some of these babies come early :baby: ??

Had the dr last night. All fine. Baby head down, facing my back, measured about 17 days ahead, est weight 2.4kg/ 5.3 lbs. Also had prenatal class and the topic was pain relief options. I was really keen to hear the possible negatives of an epi, but after hearing them, I really think they are minimal so I'm signing up for one of those as soon as I'm 3-4cm +. 

Does anyone else keep scatching and brusing their belly? I don't mean anothing major, but I keep forgetting it's there and I bump into things catch it on corners all the time.

bye


----------



## wishingonastar

shelleylu said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> just random - but does anyone know where I can get a nice cot mobile? I dont want to pay mega bucks, and pink one would be nice... Any ideas??
> 
> xx

matalan do some lovely ones... and tescos


----------



## wishingonastar

aww twiglet... 'nigel' that's a nice random name too! ha ha
my littliest does that...howls and howls and all she wants is fuss...the howling sounds so pitiful!!!


----------



## geogem

Sarah + 

I keep catching my bump too - its got like its not even part of me anymore, feels like someones just stuck it to the front of me!! 

hubby keeps walking into it too!! he's also taken to upping the fatty jokes!! His excuse being he knows he wont be able to say them much longer and get away with it without me crying!! cheeky sod!!

Well I have finally got all my baby stuff washed and have the last load on my line at the min drying!! which means I can start packing my bag this weekend. Want to get sorted asap so I can stop panicking!!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Yup Sarah+ i keep bumping my belly into things normally the kitchen worktops and very nearly set it on fire with the gas hob hahaha shouldnt laugh but i forget about it sometimes


----------



## SJK

Hi Girls :happydance:

shelley I think I did miss your post re. runny, thats the way I am, must b a sign of things to come ! I rang my mat unit there and I dont have a kidney infection which they suggested it might be on sat night :happydance:

Shelley try ebay or toys r us ?? 

xx


----------



## maybethistime

hahah me fella got paid yesterday so I think a little shopping is calling hahah he said he dont mind so Im not complaining hahah so ebay hear i come I like bargins hahaha


----------



## SJK

ps. girls meant to say, got my grant today :happydance::happydance:, 
and I owe £201 to the baby shop for the crib, bedding and moses basket, so Im no better off :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## elley_baby248

I'm going to pick up my new baby swing in a bit am so excited

https://i395.photobucket.com/albums/pp35/knap26/041.jpg


----------



## SJK

elley_baby248 said:


> I'm going to pick up my new baby swing in a bit am so excited
> 
> https://i395.photobucket.com/albums/pp35/knap26/041.jpg


very nice :happydance::cloud9: x


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats on the grant SJK


----------



## SJK

just ordered my new changing bag 

https://www.funkymoose.co.uk/index....d=2039&zenid=4138cae059e92dc675a04e877893d5a1

:cloud9:


----------



## shelleylu

thanks for the tips girls, will have a look now. Baby room nearly plastered, hopefully coving will go up this wknd, then its just painting and skirting to finish. I am chuffed with all my new bits - I got a smahing bag for the hospital today from Sainsburys. its pink and has a matching rucksack - it was only £10 for the two!

Im off to check out the bargains... SJK - runny is not the word.. I dont have a lot of warning either......ooops..

Oh yeah, I forgot. At college today I had more contractions!! I was more prepared today, but they still hurt and were painful as ever. Only on the one side - its very weird. SOmeone mentioned I looked 'lower' than last week too - Ive had loads of SPD pain, so I think she must have dropped a bit. Fingers crossed she holds out a few more weeks at least! Exams are in 3 weeks!!!

xxx


----------



## shelleylu

SJK said:


> just ordered my new changing bag
> 
> https://www.funkymoose.co.uk/index....d=2039&zenid=4138cae059e92dc675a04e877893d5a1
> 
> :cloud9:

Lovely bag SJK - Im going with the free boots one for now!!! lol


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> SJK said:
> 
> 
> just ordered my new changing bag
> 
> https://www.funkymoose.co.uk/index....d=2039&zenid=4138cae059e92dc675a04e877893d5a1
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> Lovely bag SJK - Im going with the free boots one for now!!! lolClick to expand...


I didnt know how to get one or I prob would've xx


----------



## maybethistime

dam girls im falling behind what is it with me and paint ;lol we got more 2 day lol. thats it now, I want to get me little one sorted but cant believe how much I have to do lol, I have exams next week so after than its full stem ahead. Im a lalittle peeved as i wanted a boarder for aaliyahs foom but merv dont no how 2 paste and wont learn :dohh: suppose I cant have everything :hissy: lol ittle peeved cos i wanted a boarder


----------



## Donna35

Can I join please - baby due 27th July. Only found this thread now:blush:


----------



## maybethistime

bless ya donna course u canthe more the merryer xx


----------



## whitelilly

:hi: donna

well i have my exam this friday and the two topics i had revised aren;t on the exam paper (we get emailed the topic areas 48 hours in advance) so I am starting again. I will be up all night I think :(

I like this bag https://happybags.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=6154 whatcha think?x


----------



## godivalocks

It's been a while since I've had any BH, at least not that I'm aware of. I had one day where I had a bunch, along with cramping and backache, and since then, none.


----------



## Elliebank

I absolutely LOVE that bag WL - it's a tad expensive though!!! I got my Boots free one & one with the pram so think OH would go mad if I spent £65.00 on one!!


----------



## whitelilly

Elliebank said:


> I absolutely LOVE that bag WL - it's a tad expensive though!!! I got my Boots free one & one with the pram so think OH would go mad if I spent £65.00 on one!!

I am going to get the free Boots one for hubby! I can't see him carrying this. But I am going to buy this for myself anyway as I love it. My brother said he would get me a bag though so I am hoping if I order it he will kindly reimburse me!!! ;)

We're also getting this, which I looooove! I want one in my size!
https://www.bambinodirect.co.uk/details2.asp/ProductID/366/concord-rio-html

xx


----------



## Elliebank

You have good taste WL!


----------



## maybethistime

she *coughs* WL get some revision done!! 

Im the same I have 2 next week as well I hate revising the good this is that it is open book so I can take me notes in its writting the sodding notes thats the problem lol


----------



## maybethistime

godivalocks said:


> It's been a while since I've had any BH, at least not that I'm aware of. I had one day where I had a bunch, along with cramping and backache, and since then, none.

glad it has eased up hun i was getting them quite bad yesterday as well I was not amused she was laying in the worst place ever as well


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

My BH's are terrible again!! I am hopingthis is a sign that I may go early!! 

I got told off yesterday - hubby came home to find me on my hands and knees scrubbing the kitchen floor!! ( the mop just wouldnt get it clean enough!!) and when he told me off the kids grassed on me for moving furniture about to hoover behind it and hoovering the stairs and a sack load of other stuff!! bloody kids!! 

I must admit tho I wish I hadnt - I am aching loads today!! ( wont tell him that tho!!) 

He's now told the kids that if they see me doing anything I shouldnt again they are to ring him on his mobile!! Totally unfair me thinks!! 

Anyway have had another reply from the HIP grant people telleing me that I need to get yet another claim form and reapply as they messed up the last one!! Blah blah blah - so here goes again!! 

only got another 15 working days left people!! ha ha not long now!!


----------



## maybethistime

bloody hell gem tell ya, ya lo will be hear by the time they pull thier fingers out thier arses twats. 

I wish I could do all that im so bloddy dizzy its doing my head in sitting here and the room is spining lol, got me sister and her fella this weekend as well so house need a spring clean joy, I tacked some yesterday so Ill try do it 2day


----------



## geogem

yeah - too true!! 

thinking I'm gonna sort through the kids bedrooms tonight! possibility of another bollocking!! think the nesting must be setting in, usually I would use any excuse to get out of it!! But I just want to get the house all sorted - its sending me barmy!!


----------



## SJK

Hi girls :happydance:,

WL gorgeous bag, :happydance::happydance::cloud9:

Gem, I know how you feel, I cant wait to fin on monday to get stuck into the house next week :happydance::happydance:


----------



## geogem

I think i'll be struggling to find stuff to do when I get to maternity leave!! my house is already spotless and I just keep going!! Windows tomorrow I think!!


----------



## Twiglet

Helllllo Ladies :) 

Had the stupid consultant appointment today and as I knew Caitlyn was fine (good old private scan ;) ) I let a trainee do it...aren't I lovely? :rofl:

Anyway she's now measuring 33 weeks and 6 days!! She's only 31 weeks and was measuring 31 weeks and 6 days friday...she's grown 2 weeks in 6 days :| :rofl: 

Other than that she has a lovely heartbeat and all is well with her. Have been discharged back to my STUPID MW wooo. 

Got an opticians appointment tomorrow...gonna get Liam to pay as I have no money :( and dont get any maternity pay so we're gonna be living on Liam's wages :( 

Gonna look at a house later too, yay.


----------



## geogem

Yay twiglet - glad all is okay with caitlyn.


----------



## SJK

geogem said:


> I think i'll be struggling to find stuff to do when I get to maternity leave!! my house is already spotless and I just keep going!! Windows tomorrow I think!!

so's ours :rofl::rofl:, Ive even started hubby painting the rooms again, just! want to do the blinds again and the glass in the internal doors and think thats me :rofl::rofl:


----------



## SJK

ps. say a prayer for our friend lyns :cry::cry::cry:, our thoughts are with her :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## maybethistime

glad all is ok with ya lo twig, 

Oh my god im soo lazy im so tired Im just looking at my flat hooing it will do its self 

excuess my ignorance SJK but what is going on with lynz? xx


----------



## Twiglet

Thanks ladies :) I'm so relieved now. Quite happy if she is a big bubba. Means she gets to wear her pretty dresses sooner. 

What's happened with Lyns?


----------



## maybethistime

Aaliyah has her arse in the air again then when I press it I can feel he head quite low lol lovley wish she would move sometimes as it not comfotable at all lol


----------



## Twiglet

I push Caitlyn out of my ribs all the time now...or when she just sticks her bum up and leaves it up, it gets uncomfy and looks like a growth on my bump. :lol: Love em.


----------



## maybethistime

lol this preg brain is dangourous I put a quice in the oven and forgot it thank got for a smoke alarm lol


----------



## Twiglet

:lol: Yeah just a little bit dangerous! I put tea in the cupboard and then in the fridge once but other than that have been ok...just the usual forgetfullness :blush: Think Liam has it worse than me ;)


----------



## maybethistime

looks like pizza tonight lol :happydance:


----------



## TigerLady

Lyns got pg again, only to be told that it was likely a molar pg and had to give it up. :cry: Now she has to wait on results to see if it really was molar -- and it if was, it could mean scary chemo treatments and up to a year before she can TTC again. Which, due to her age, she is not sure she has in her. :(

She's in good spirits, but in a tough spot and conflicted. Rightly so. 

:hugs: for Lyns.


----------



## TigerLady

Had an OB appt today -- it was stressed to me AGAIN how big Otter is already. Yeesh. Only this time there was talk of not allowing me to go to 40 weeks and the possibilty of a c-section at 38/39 weeks. :shock: 

We do another scan in 2 weeks to get a better idea of how big he is, then decide from there. FX he stays small enough to come in his own time and naturally!!!


----------



## whitelilly

HI ladies. 

My exam is in less than 12 hours! Gulp! You all have to send me memory boosting thoughts at half 9 as I don't think my brain has the power. 

Also, my left breast is itchy like mad which is driving me crazy. 

xx


----------



## Twiglet

Will be thinking and praying for Lyns :hugs: 

Good luck for tomorrow WL :) 

Ohh scary times Tiger! Hope he stays small enough to come in his own time...my consultant today told me to cut out all sugar from my diet for the next 9 weeks if I want a natural birth :rofl: they've gone from saying oh she's 3 weeks too small to showing me on a scan she's measuring 33 weeks and 6 days :rofl: I love the NHS :p


----------



## TigerLady

Cut out all sugar?!?! Yikes! How can I manage that??? What do you eat??? Just knaw on hunks of meat or what??


----------



## godivalocks

geogem said:


> I think i'll be struggling to find stuff to do when I get to maternity leave!! my house is already spotless and I just keep going!! Windows tomorrow I think!!

Well, you can fly over here and nest in my house for me if you want something to do, lol.

I've been trying to get the house clean, not because of any urge to nest, but because I am expecting visitors, etc. It doesn't seem to take much to wear me out anymore and I'm pooped. Plus, it's getting hard to bend over, etc, and the spd stuff is very limiting.

I need a maid :hissy:.


----------



## maybethistime

blooming heck cutting out suger dont sound good lol, i have a craving for apples so i have bout 2 or three in one sitting then cancell all my hard work with choclate and crips lol I did spend my grant on healthy food but a load of junk as well lol, but I am slacking slightly as u should see the choc in me choclate draw lol LOADS have 2 eat before me DH gets his hands on them lol


----------



## Twiglet

I dont quite know what I'm meant to eat :lol: I keep getting things and then realising oh no cant have that...think it'll last for a week :rofl: I cant help it...I just need biscuits and ice cream...I think they should try some of the things they suggest first


----------



## maybethistime

hahah bless u ya gonna have a big baby on ya hands heheh never mind tho heard bigger can be easier, id ask me DH mum but not talking to her (the cow lol) she gave birth to merv and he was 10 and half :shock:


----------



## geogem

I can vouch for that - Lewis was 9and a half pounds and I was only in labour not even 2 hours!! goping for summat similar this time!! 

All my thoughts and prayers to Lyns, must be such a terrible time!! 

I have just had some bad news about a friend of mine - she was 22 weeks pregnant and her waters started leaking last week, they said she had a weak cervix and put a stich in it. Well .... it didnt work!! she went into labour yesterday and unfortunately Harvey was stillborn weighing only 1lb. I feel so awful for her - she soo wanted this baby and its kinda making me feel guilty for having such an easy time with mine. 
SO love n hugs to my friend Wanda - I love you hun!!


----------



## Twiglet

Liam was 10lb and his sister 9.12lb so if Caitlyn is big I'll blame it on Liam anyway ;) best way...not that I couldn't do as I was told :blush:

Am sorry for your friend Gem :( that's awful! I get like that sometimes with the guilt think as one of my friends has tried and tried and isnt concieving and then there's me with Caitlyn who was concieved whilst on the pill. 

My thoughts are with your friend :hugs:


----------



## godivalocks

Wow, gals, it's hard to keep up with everything going on and who's doing what.

I guess I'm just out of it. :dohh:


----------



## Sarah+

Hi Ladies,

Oh, no. Such sad news about Lyn :cry: I think she had dramas after delivery last time too, so she hasn't had an easy time of it. Makes you grateful for the swollen feet and other things we complain about. 

TigerLady - just out of interst, how many weeks ahead is your bub measuring? I'm just wondering what the difference is between a 'big baby' and one that needs a c-sec. 

I failed my glucose blood test :dohh: This was just the one where you don't fast or have to drink the special drink, just straight blood test. So now I go and do the special drink one on Tuesday. Not too worreid as I feel fine and think I eat (fairly...) well. 

Have a graat weekend!


----------



## SJK

Hey girls :hi:,

yous have been busy ! WL hope the exam went well, twig glad all is well and pity about the sugar, I think it was my 36 week appoint with my ds they toldme he was over 8lb and I had 4 weeks to go, I was also 6 days late when he was born and he weighed 8lb 2!! so I dont ever think they are that accurate ?? :dohh:

Gem :hugs:, very sorry about your friend, lifes just not fair sometimes :hugs:

x


----------



## maybethistime

geogem said:


> I can vouch for that - Lewis was 9and a half pounds and I was only in labour not even 2 hours!! goping for summat similar this time!!
> 
> All my thoughts and prayers to Lyns, must be such a terrible time!!
> 
> I have just had some bad news about a friend of mine - she was 22 weeks pregnant and her waters started leaking last week, they said she had a weak cervix and put a stich in it. Well .... it didnt work!! she went into labour yesterday and unfortunately Harvey was stillborn weighing only 1lb. I feel so awful for her - she soo wanted this baby and its kinda making me feel guilty for having such an easy time with mine.
> SO love n hugs to my friend Wanda - I love you hun!!

oh hun sorry to hear this sweet, I no wat u mean its gutting seems we all know someone who is goin through crap at the min and Yes it does make u feel bad for moaning sometimes I live for my heartburn sometimes others I could cry with annoance. 

Here is for a big healthy baby then crack out the choc and crips and the fizzy pop lol


----------



## TigerLady

Sarah -- sorry about the test. FX for passing the next one!

At my 28 weeks scan, Otter's measurements were consistent with a fetus of just over 31 weeks. At the appt yesterday he didn't do another scan, but looked at my uterus and felt bubs and started predicting 9.5-10 lbs birth weight.

I have another measurement scan at 32 weeks to get a better idea. And after 34 weeks I think they can push down on the top of your uterus/baby's butt (assuming he is head down) and somehow feel with their other hand at your cervix (I think this might be internal! :shock: but not sure) and get an idea if baby's head can fit into/through the pelvis. 

I do know that Otter's head circumference at 28 weeks was 29cm and average birth size is 35cm.... but I don't know how much the head grows between 28 and 40 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls - wow all this talk of big babies gets me remembering!!! - and slightly scared for my growth scan thursday! William was 10.4 but nobody had ever mentioned he might be big - even when he was on the way out!! It wasnt till we all realised it wasnt working some said something. 40 hours later and a great giant scar from forceps he came. GIRLS. IF YOU HAVE BIG BABIES - DEMAND THE SECTION!!! - just a word of warning ... lol... I know Gem was lucky with a big baby, lets hope we have a simialar experience eh?!

Right, last night I had the most perculiar dream. Maybethistime - it was about you hun. OH and I watched that programme about TTTS last night on Ch4, and it got me thinking about babies obviously (if you didnt see it there was lots of in the womb footage of twins..) Well, in my dream I came around your house maybe and it was very posh! we put our babies the in bath, at the bottom - and left them there. It was soo weird. they were fine under the water too! I cant understand it, but it was lovely to meet you!!!

As for everything else, today I am killing. Tummy is is aching all over. I got in from work at half 5, went up to bed and fell straight to sleep till just. I am shattered. I have most of next week off though, so I intend on resting a lot. 

Just out of interest - is is anyone getting a lot of extra CM? I seem to be losing a lot. Its making me a bit paranoid incase its leaking fluid? 

Hope everyone is alrght anyway. Sad news about Lyns and your mate Gem. Life is a shit sometimes. Fingers crossed for good news for Lyns and hope your friend feels better hun xx


----------



## TigerLady

What do you consider "a lot?" I am pretty leaky down there, but I think it is normal. Just seems to be damp most of the time with some CM a few times per day. Dunno if that is normal... first baby and all. :shrug:


----------



## shelleylu

Its a funny subject cause we're all different, but I've gone from having virtually nothing since about 13 weeks to lots of damp patches! This is way TMI - but sometimes I can feel something coming out - if you get me? Not buckets full, just a little? 
Sorry if that grosses anyone out lol...!! I cant rmember what it was like with William....??


----------



## whitelilly

geogem, that's such sad news :(

my exam was horrendous and I am shattered. Going to be dby 9 me thinks! 

I just ate three pieces of tablet and bambino was going nuts!!! xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Me 2, very damp at times feel sometimes i am all hot and sweaty down there. I have had swabs done and they were all fine told its just one of those lovely things xx

Whats everyone up 2 over the wkend?


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> Its a funny subject cause we're all different, but I've gone from having virtually nothing since about 13 weeks to lots of damp patches! This is way TMI - but sometimes I can feel something coming out - if you get me? Not buckets full, just a little?
> Sorry if that grosses anyone out lol...!! I cant rmember what it was like with William....??

Yes shelley, I can feel it too :blush::blush::blush:, sorry tmi, I too had swabs done and all was fine.


----------



## SJK

Aidedhoney said:


> Me 2, very damp at times feel sometimes i am all hot and sweaty down there. I have had swabs done and they were all fine told its just one of those lovely things xx
> 
> Whats everyone up 2 over the wkend?

Not much chick, Im on lates in work sat and sun and finish work with an early on monday 6-1.30 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

cant believe it, where has the time went xx


----------



## SJK

talk to you tomrrow girls x


----------



## shelleylu

Thanks for that girls - Made me feel a bit better!! Just another pregnancy wonder I guess!!

XXX


----------



## Sarah+

Yep, me too. Heaps! (of CM). I rushed to the loo one day wondering if my water were breaking, LOL :rofl:


----------



## geogem

Hey girls, 

Yeah me too on the CM thing - funny thing is went to the gynae clinic for my colposcopy the other week and the doctor noticed that I had a lot!! I felt so embarrassed!! he took swabs and they came back clear but midwife did say that this was normal. Just figured a gynacologist (sp?) would know this was normal in pregnancy!!

My spd has had me in agony over the last 24 hours - finding it really hard to turn over in bed!! it seems to be when I open my legs!! which is probably not a good thing for my :sex: life!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

well hope everything is okay - my parents come back from their holidays today (been to cyprus for 2 weeks!!) and I know they are going to notice the difference in my size!! mmm cant wait for the "your huge" comments!!


----------



## Aidedhoney

SJK, you lucky thing maternity leave on Tuesday yah yah yah how are you planning of spending your days?
I dont start mine till 4th July haha god i wish i had taken it sooner, but i only work Tue to Fri 12. til 5. Which is very managable at the moment.

GeoGem, yeah i am sure your mum will see a huge difference, i havent seen my mum in over a month she was due to visit today but my nephew has come down with chickenpox and she didnt want to risk coming to see me, mums eh dont they worry too much, i have kept mine updated with pics on the phone and she was shocked at how much i have sprouted over last couple of wks.

I am hoping to get up the rd next wkend to see her


----------



## Elliebank

Shelley I have loads of CM & yes can feel it coming out, normally straight after I've been the toilet (which is weird, you'd think it'd have come out whilst I was on the toilet!) I mentioned to my m/w last time that it's normally creamy but occasionally can be quite watery & she said that was normal at this stage, as you do start leaking a little bit of water.


----------



## SJK

Aidedhoney said:


> SJK, you lucky thing maternity leave on Tuesday yah yah yah how are you planning of spending your days?
> I dont start mine till 4th July haha god i wish i had taken it sooner, but i only work Tue to Fri 12. til 5. Which is very managable at the moment.
> 
> GeoGem, yeah i am sure your mum will see a huge difference, i havent seen my mum in over a month she was due to visit today but my nephew has come down with chickenpox and she didnt want to risk coming to see me, mums eh dont they worry too much, i have kept mine updated with pics on the phone and she was shocked at how much i have sprouted over last couple of wks.
> 
> I am hoping to get up the rd next wkend to see her

Darling, I wont get much of a rest still up at 07.30 for the school run with the wee man for the next 5 weeks, oh the joys :rofl::rofl: xxx


----------



## SJK

Just into work, still only 2 days to go, fin at 1.30 on mon :happydance:,
cant believe it. Just met a girl I went to school with in asda, hard to believe I havent seen her in 13 years! anyway she had a wee girl last week, shes gorgeous, 6lb :cloud9::cloud9:, so tiny, mine prob weighs that now :rofl: xx


----------



## SJK

Here is the sleepsuit I got made for beany :rofl::rofl::rofl:

https://img35.imageshack.us/img35/8/dubai2.th.png


----------



## geogem

Well my mum has been round and yes they noticed a difference in the last 2 weeks!! 
She also seems to think my bump has dropped a fair bit!! It wouldnt surprise me as my pelvis and pubic area has been really painful!! Still think its a bit early to be dropping!! 

Braxton hicks are awfull too so at the minute I am like a walking moaning disaster!! 

AND to top it all off half of my belly button has popped out!! its only the top half and it doesnt really stick out just flat with the rest of my belly but its definately popped!!

oh dear here I go again with the moaning!! better go before I do anymore!!


----------



## SJK

geogem said:


> Well my mum has been round and yes they noticed a difference in the last 2 weeks!!
> She also seems to think my bump has dropped a fair bit!! It wouldnt surprise me as my pelvis and pubic area has been really painful!! Still think its a bit early to be dropping!!
> 
> Braxton hicks are awfull too so at the minute I am like a walking moaning disaster!!
> 
> AND to top it all off half of my belly button has popped out!! its only the top half and it doesnt really stick out just flat with the rest of my belly but its definately popped!!
> 
> oh dear here I go again with the moaning!! better go before I do anymore!!


what is spd ? I find it really sore to turn in bed down there in bed at night x


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girs,

SJK - SPD is a condition where the bones of your pelvis separate. Causes massive pain!!! I have it too, and my physio said theres nothing that can be done. My job means it isnt too bad in the day, but - like today - I only have to be walking around for an hour and Im in agony.The bone at the front feels like its splitting in two, or its been kicked. Things esp worse now LO is head down, and getting lower..... Night time can be bad for turing in bed, so chances are you might have a bit of it? They cant do a lot if it is though - sorry!

Ive been on the paracetamol all day, and now about to have a muscle soak bath to relieve it. Poor you Gem, I knwo how you feel hun xxxx

SJK - lovely little suit for your LO!!!

OH yeah everyone - in Boots today I saw the most aamazing outfits. Better than ever before, so get down there and spend!! 

Hope you're all enjoying the sun xxx


----------



## geogem

hey ladies - look what I just got for Blake.

arent they just soo cute!!

got some little shirt and short sets too but thought these were great!!
 



Attached Files:







sandals.jpg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sarah+

SJK said:


> Here is the sleepsuit I got made for beany :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/img35/8/dubai2.th.png

Oh, that's adorable! Hubby and I were joking about getting a 'Made in Japan' one made (as that's where we were on hols when our little guy was conceived!).


----------



## Sarah+

Oh, no! The boobs have started to leak :dohh: :cry::blush: Well, leak may be an exaggeration... tiny amount, but I could notice it through the white top I was wearing, luckily, not too publically. Funnily enought, it happened just after I saw my friend and her new baby, and hasn't happened since. Baby induced leakage, lol.


----------



## wishingonastar

gem - my top half of my belly button is trying to make a break for freedom too :rofl:
sometimes when baby has changed position i look down and belly is a normal innie again but mostly it's trying to out itself!!


----------



## Twiglet

My top half of my belly is an outie...bottom half still an innie and I think I've found out what I can blame for my leaky boobs! The cats!!! When they meow or wake me up in the morning thats when it seems to happen. It does happen when I'm out in town or something but I blame that on all the babies out there!

And good god people annoy me :hissy: I had a moan on FB yesterday about how rubbish pregnancy is at the end, but at the end put woe is me moanmoanmoan etc...so people that knew me knew I wasnt being overly serious and wanting sympathy and the amount of people that reply and go well your gonna get none when bubba is here and one of my friends text me to say I should be grateful that I am pregnant etc...well I never said I wasn't. I'm very thankful for Caitlyn being healthy and that me and Liam have managed to cope with the shock when she was concieved on the pill...but I dont have to pretend to love being pregnant all the time surely? 

Blaaaaaah. 

Found our house yesterday though :D just gotta pray no one takes it on tuesday as we're paying the holding fee wednesday :happydance:


----------



## godivalocks

I think I've dropped, and I think the kid's head is bouncing around on my cervix because I'm starting to feel pressure and pains down there. It's not pleasant when you're trying to walk around.


----------



## SJK

Hi Girls :happydance:

thanks shelley, must ask the mw about that on Tues when I go for the next appoint, it would explain the pain x

gem lovely sandals :cloud9:

Sarah+, sorry about the (.)(.) 's, another joy !

that me in work until 10pm, then just tomorrow to do :happydance:, me and dh have sort of fell out :cry:, he assumed he was going away next weekend on a course and I told him if he goes, not to come back :muaha:, I know Ill be on mat leave, but its hard going all day with the wee man and with dh working all week, I could do with a hand at the wend, esp with me ending up at hpital last sat night when he was away !!


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Twiglet - I know how you feel, but just ignore everyone. I was just moaning to OH about the amount of samey questions I get asked - When you due? What you having? what you calling her? Is it your first? no? What have you got befor? a boy? Oh thats nice - one of each! and again and again.....lol - should be glad of the attention really - although I only get it when it suits. I popped to town yesterday for a couple of bits and nobody got up off the tram to give me a seat! This guy sat there and looked at me for 15 mins and didnt stand up. I very nearly swore at him but DS was there. Arsehole...

In other news I now have a lovely sunny chest and tum. Been bathing a bit today - I love the sun - typical Leo!

Sarah - Poor you and your bbs hun. Mine have yet to leak loads, but a funny orange substance comes out if I squeeze! Oh the joys...

Gem - lovely sandals hun. I must post a pic of the stunning red dress and shoes we brought baby the other day - sooo sweet!

Right, SIL for BBQ for better go and cover my huge spots - yes another joy I am suffering with.........

TTFN everyone 

xxxx


----------



## SJK

shelleylu said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Twiglet - I know how you feel, but just ignore everyone. I was just moaning to OH about the amount of samey questions I get asked - When you due? What you having? what you calling her? Is it your first? no? What have you got befor? a boy? Oh thats nice - one of each! and again and again.....lol - should be glad of the attention really - although I only get it when it suits. I popped to town yesterday for a couple of bits and nobody got up off the tram to give me a seat! This guy sat there and looked at me for 15 mins and didnt stand up. I very nearly swore at him but DS was there. Arsehole...
> 
> In other news I now have a lovely sunny chest and tum. Been bathing a bit today - I love the sun - typical Leo!
> 
> Sarah - Poor you and your bbs hun. Mine have yet to leak loads, but a funny orange substance comes out if I squeeze! Oh the joys...
> 
> Gem - lovely sandals hun. I must post a pic of the stunning red dress and shoes we brought baby the other day - sooo sweet!
> 
> Right, SIL for BBQ for better go and cover my huge spots - yes another joy I am suffering with.........
> 
> TTFN everyone
> 
> xxxx


yum yum shelley, post me a burger :rofl: :rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## Caroline&amp;Bump

Hi. I'm due July 21st!! And noticed you haven't yet got anyone on that day!!!


----------



## TigerLady

:wave: Wecome!!!


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 
Caroline&bump - welcome hun, do you know what team you are on?

Well I had a really crappie day yesterday - I felt awful - SPD pain, BH's, headache, nauseous and generally woozy!! 

Feeling a little better today although I have now gained toothache!! what a lovely weekend eh? 

Was having a conversation the other day with DH and DS about when baby will come and DS thought it was amusing to tell me that if Blake comes 15 days late then he will come on our 1st wedding anniversary!! Not only do I not want him to come on our wedding anniversary I also dont want him to be 15 days late!!! that would be horrendous!! I know its a possibility but Please!!!

15 days early would be nice!! 

ah well better go finish the housework - spk later girls!!


----------



## geogem

Sorry but OMG I just realised I moved up a box!!!


----------



## Twiglet

Hehe yeah you go up that box at 31 weeks and 1 day :happydance: customary of me to count down till we move up boxes :rofl: 

Yeah I just decided to ignore the people who comment on pregnancy moans...when they get pregnant and moan I shall just remind them ;)


----------



## Elliebank

Twiglet said:


> Hehe yeah you go up that box at 31 weeks and 1 day :happydance: customary of me to count down till we move up boxes :rofl:

Ooh I'll be moving up tomorrow then along with TigerLady!


----------



## Twiglet

Yep and then the next and last one is 35 weeks and 4 days... :happydance: Ohh I need to get a little bit more of a life :rofl: or actually do my uni work :blush:

Well ladies I have had a lovely day so hope you've all had a good one too :) am off to watch TV now and then attempt sleep woo. xx


----------



## whitelilly

geogem said:


> Sorry but OMG I just realised I moved up a box!!!

Me too!

:hi: Caronline&bump!

How are we all? I am being kicked and battered from the inside, my little man has been moving about loads!!!! I was bad earlier though and had a McDonalds! Ooops! 

I also have a really sore back :(

Does anyone know how much our babies should weigh at about 31 weeks? xxx


----------



## Sarah+

Whitelilly - about 4-5lbs I think. Most of the books talk about high 3lbs to early 4lbs but there seem to be lots of us who had scans and were told about 5lbs at that time. Check this out:

www.gehealthcare.com/usen/patient/ultrasound/timelinegrowth_chart.html

Twiglet - so exciting about the house! I hope you get it. I hate the way people think you should be enternally happy because you're pregnant :hugs:

Godivalocks - wow, if you've dropped you might get your little guy early?! I must look on the front page to see which one of us is due first?

Gem - love the sandles :) I'm too scared to buy shoes at this stage in case our little guy takes after Mummy and is a big foot :rofl: All the little shoes are so cute though! 

SJK - Good on you for putting your foot down re travel. :happydance: My hubby came home last week as tried to 'casually' throw into conversation that he might need to attend meetings all next week in Singapore. After I 'politely' and 'rationally' (lol) stated my objections, he's decided perhaps he could videoconference.... I think all hubbies should now be on complete travel ban!

Just out of interest - who's doing much exercise? I had all these plans for pregnancy yoga etc. but they haven't eventuated. A little walking is all I've done. What are you ladies doing?


----------



## TigerLady

I was too sick in First Tri to manage anything. Then too busy in second Tri planning my wedding! Ugg. But now I have started walking and swimming. I hope I can keep it up! I really really need it!


----------



## SJK

morning girls :happydance:,

hi caroline&bump !!

Thanks Sarah+, men are a laugh arent they ! They just dont think, he also mentioned camp from 26th june-6th july (my edd), I didnt even respond to that bit, think he got the message :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## elley_baby248

I know what you mean about men and wanting to go away. My OH wanted to go away for the weekend next weekend. It had been planned for aes till i realised i wil have 7 weeks left and there is no way he is going lol i bribed him a little bit but he said he's staying cause of bumpy. I said he didn't have to and asked why and he said cause i was pregnant so i pointed out he had been away while i was pregnant and he just turned around and looked at my belly and said "not that pregnant!" that was definately one of them "oh thanks" moments lol

LO got sent a parcel from Canada the other day. In it was a litte baby grow that's black with the words "Did 9 months. Finally got out...." I laughed for about 10 mins when i first saw it lol and another little outfit that says outta control on it so cute.


----------



## SJK

:rofl::rofl:, I know EB, men are a laugh xx


----------



## wishingonastar

Twiglet said:


> My top half of my belly is an outie...bottom half still an innie and I think I've found out what I can blame for my leaky boobs! The cats!!! When they meow or wake me up in the morning thats when it seems to happen. It does happen when I'm out in town or something but I blame that on all the babies out there!
> 
> And good god people annoy me :hissy: I had a moan on FB yesterday about how rubbish pregnancy is at the end, but at the end put woe is me moanmoanmoan etc...so people that knew me knew I wasnt being overly serious and wanting sympathy and the amount of people that reply and go well your gonna get none when bubba is here and one of my friends text me to say I should be grateful that I am pregnant etc...well I never said I wasn't. I'm very thankful for Caitlyn being healthy and that me and Liam have managed to cope with the shock when she was concieved on the pill...but I dont have to pretend to love being pregnant all the time surely?
> 
> Blaaaaaah.
> 
> Found our house yesterday though :D just gotta pray no one takes it on tuesday as we're paying the holding fee wednesday :happydance:

god some people really take things how they wanna take them don't they!!! glad you found your house :)

i too have developed leaky boob syndrome! gonna wear some cheapy tescos breast pads daily now cos don't know about you, but i can't even feel it happening and only notice if my arm brushes it!


----------



## wishingonastar

twiglet...you know far too much about the box calculations :rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

aww sjk i'm sorry you've had an issue with your bloke :( it's hard cos although he's going on a work course not a jolly with the lads i can see where you're coming from...especially with your hospital trip last time!!!

sarah - nope! all i've done is a teeny bit of walking...other than that i have done zero exercise for over nine months :dohh:


----------



## Aidedhoney

My Oh is away this wkend, hes only going a 6 hour drive away (work and hes self employed so needs to) cant say i am happy about it but needs must, he did say i could go but a 32wk pregnant lady on a 6 hour car trip haha!!!!!!! Have made him promise that if i need him he comes back straight away.


----------



## elley_baby248

My oh was only going 2 hours away down the road but not a hope in hell i was letting him get away with that lol

I'd of gone with him. I did a 5 hour car trip the other day when i went on holiday and it was fine lol


----------



## Twiglet

wishingonastar said:


> twiglet...you know far too much about the box calculations :rofl:

:blush: When there's a dissertation to do / exams to revise for I find more entertaining things to do...although even I have to admit I was scrapping the barrell with that one :dohh: but at least all you lovely ladies now know when you'll move up next :rofl:

Liam's going to a gig on June 30th but thats all I'll allow :muaha:

Hope everyone is fine today? =]


----------



## elley_baby248

I'd be better if my neighbours weren't arses and i was doing something more exciting than gutting the house today with my mum and sorting the garden out tonight with my OH :-( but it's all good fun i have the tv turned up almost full with the music channels on the french doors open the animals outside killing birds and bumpy is kicking like mad so am in a good mood lol


----------



## Aidedhoney

elley_baby248 said:


> My oh was only going 2 hours away down the road but not a hope in hell i was letting him get away with that lol
> 
> I'd of gone with him. I did a 5 hour car trip the other day when i went on holiday and it was fine lol

There has been many a harsh word spoken over it haha but in a way its just sat afternoon till early hours of mon am, i am lucky he is here every night. He could work offshore or away overseas!!! Second thoughts:happydance: lol

Might still go with him


----------



## SJK

OMG girls I have 35 mins of work left and I think Im going to start crying cos I know this is it and in a few weeks :baby::baby:, which obviously I cant wait, but I am starting to s**t myself :cry::cry::blush::dohh: xx


----------



## shelleylu

SJK said:


> OMG girls I have 35 mins of work left and I think Im going to start crying cos I know this is it and in a few weeks :baby::baby:, which obviously I cant wait, but I am starting to s**t myself :cry::cry::blush::dohh: xx

Hey you lucky lady - stop worrying!!!

You need to embrace the fact its getting closer, and you have some time to get to do all the bits you never have time for!!!

I have another 6 weeks left at work - and that makes me want to cry!!! lol..

Enjoy your last half hour hun!!:happydance::happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing well. BBQ was lovely last night :)

I have burnt my chest a little yesterday not realising how hot it was...ooops.. I feel tired, stuffy and generally shitty today though. Think the bloody hayfever is back :hissy:

I am making myself happy by sittin on the landing while OH sands the walls of LO's room. I love the dust thats escaping from tiny cracks around the door. I want to lick it!! (related to my brick/concrete craving if you've missed that so far!!)

Ahhhh the simple joys of being PG!!


----------



## whitelilly

SJK said:


> OMG girls I have 35 mins of work left and I think Im going to start crying cos I know this is it and in a few weeks :baby::baby:, which obviously I cant wait, but I am starting to s**t myself :cry::cry::blush::dohh: xx

Oh hon... you will be fine! I can't wait to finish work but I know I will probably start cryong too, beacue i cry at everything just now. 

I am fine today, although my hips are sore! I just find sleeping so uncomfortable now. 

HUbby and I have been cleaning our kitchen today and Iam just about to sort all my uni notes out so that I can pack them away until I need them again in April! 

Oh- remember I had an exam in April. I got my result through yesterday! An 'A'!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## whitelilly

Shelley- ewwwwwwwwww. Don'y lick it! That's disgusting! :rofl:


----------



## shelleylu

whitelilly said:


> SJK said:
> 
> 
> OMG girls I have 35 mins of work left and I think Im going to start crying cos I know this is it and in a few weeks :baby::baby:, which obviously I cant wait, but I am starting to s**t myself :cry::cry::blush::dohh: xx
> 
> Oh hon... you will be fine! I can't wait to finish work but I know I will probably start cryong too, beacue i cry at everything just now.
> 
> I am fine today, although my hips are sore! I just find sleeping so uncomfortable now.
> 
> HUbby and I have been cleaning our kitchen today and Iam just about to sort all my uni notes out so that I can pack them away until I need them again in April!
> 
> Oh- remember I had an exam in April. I got my result through yesterday! An 'A'!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Congratulations chick!!!!

I cant help myself with the licking thing... sorry I know its gross - but its soooooo nice!:blush:


----------



## shelleylu

Caroline&Bump said:


> Hi. I'm due July 21st!! And noticed you haven't yet got anyone on that day!!!

Hiya - I'll add you to the front hun xxx


----------



## maybethistime

hey every one so exciting me DH is fab we did get the wall paper and the boarder in the end and he put it all up yesterday, we did loved and adorded from toys r us on one wall and the same border around the room, theme is loved and adored its gourgous love it. 

we went boweling yesterday and I got spanked lol i blamied me bump but i did get some strikes lol well half ones lol


----------



## Aidedhoney

SJK, Did you cry when it came to leaving? Did you get anything nice?


----------



## geogem

Hey girls - My hubby has asked me whether he can go away on a fishing weekend in August!!! I said yes hunni of course you can but dont bother coming back!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

He didnt see what the problem would be!! When I made a note of the fact that Blake will only be approx 3 weeks old by then he played stupid and "Oh sorry sweetie I just didnt think" " will that be a no then?!!!" cheeky sod!!

I have 14 days left at work girls!! cant believe its all getting sooo close.

Not had a very good day today - my 14 yr old stepdaughter has today left to go and live with her mum!! AGAIN!! I just cant cope with her attitude towards me, she does the old trick of sweet and innocent whilst daddy's here and evil little witch behing his back to me!! and then I get told I pick on her!! 

Well think he finally realised today what she is like and they had a massive blazing row and she called her mum(who 6 months ago she hated the guts of!!) and packed her bags!!

I feel sooo helpless as I feel like I cant discipline her as that makes me evil - but she does nothing she's told!! Hubby was in tears - broke his heart, didnt know what to do!!

anyway, as you can tell i'm a little bit down, hubby has gone to work on nights now and its just me and my little man, feeling a bit low!!

better go now spk later ladies,


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl: @ your DH wanting to go away in August! Silly man!! :grr:

Sorry about the stepd. :( It is horrid when kids of split parents play those games. Especially the one where "If I don't get my way here, I will go live with the other." It is so counterproductive!


----------



## godivalocks

Sorry about the step daughter, Gem. Hubby did the right thing by standing up for you, though. Just because she's his daughter doesn't mean she should be allowed to get away with treating you like crap, if you aren't doing the same to her. Good for him! Even more so because it was hard for him.


----------



## wishingonastar

aww gem i'm sorry about what's going ok...but like godiva said - luckily your hubby has come to his senses and it seems isn't manipulated by her now :hugs:

well with regards the weekend disappearing soon after baby's born, my OH wasn't quite as bad as yours in that he only wanted to disappear for a day but i was not impressed...picture me happily sat on sofa watching the box, OH on phone next to me to friend planning a 'daytrip jolly to London with the lads to shop and stuff' when I hear him say "well i've got three weeks off coming up in July..." at which point i give him 'the look' and say "do you not have those three weeks off for a reason???" so he then quickly said into the phone "umm actually those three weeks aren't good for me" :dohh:


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

thanks for that - feeling a little bit better today!! had next to no sleep thinking about stuff but got up this morning and hubby seems to have cheered right up!! seems like a weight off sort of thing!!

although I am now at work totally knackered and my pelvis is killing me - and I have servere arse ache!!


----------



## Twiglet

:hugs: am so sorry for you Gem regarding the SD issue. My own brother is like that! He plays mum and his dad off against each other as much as he can and always threatens his dad with "I'll go home if you dont let me have this / that / do this / that" and it peeves me right off. Mum moans he's spoilt when he goes to his dads and that my sister is waylaid in the process and his dad moans that my younger brother is out of control...its a loselose. 

Me and my other brother are glad we only have mum in that sense as we worried we'd go the same way if mine and his dad was still alive. 

I'm off to put a holding fee on the house today! Lets hope its still there for me to put a holding fee on ladies :)

Had a massive bust up with Liam yesterday too...we're talking fine now and it seems to have sorted but he called me LAZY as I didnt want to help pack boxes etc on a date that I've organised to go out with my uni friends (as they graduate a week later and I cant go to graduation as I'm due 3 weeks later) bloody men!


----------



## geogem

good luck twiglet - hope you get the house!!


----------



## maybethistime

aww twig sorry about the arguement u had with ur fella, me DH has days like that 2 be honest but the he realises how much im struggling and says sorry. 

Glad things have perked up in ur house gem I no what u mean bout step kids must be really hard when ur taking on someone elses, I always thought iut takes a specail person 2 do that so if she does not apprecite what u do then she deserves whats she gets (hope that dont come out wrong)x 

i handed in my last assinement of the semester :happydance: just righting my notes for me exam 2mo then that is it yay so exciting. 

i had an appoinment at the hospital 2day for me rednap injection was not ammused was waiting 2 hours 9short staffed they say couldnt believe it!!) 

Oh well all was fine 

hope everyone is ok 

Chat soon steph


----------



## Twiglet

Congrats and good luck for the exam tomorrow MB :happydance:

The house is off the market and now just to pass the application process woo. :D


----------



## maybethistime

get u congrats hun hope u get it


----------



## shelleylu

Hi everyone.

Hope all is well. Just a quickie really. Gem - Sorry to hear about your SD, but it sounds like thing are working out ok now :)

Twiglet, goo luck with your application thingy :)

Maybe - did you not see my post about my dream about you? Well weird... It keeps coming back to me lol

Hope everyone is is feeling ok. I shattered after work today. Only doing 1 day this week so its a little holiday. 

I will be back tomorrow all refreshed!

TTFN xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah+

Hi Ladies :wave:

Well, I had the glucose tol test yesterday and get my results today. All the books say to make sure you drink it ice cold as it's easier ... well guess what? They heated mine up!!!! It felt seriously sick for the two hours I had to wait for the next blood test. 

Shelley - google 'Pica'! I just read your licking post :rofl: But seriously, it can be a sign of vitamin and mineral issues. 

Wishing - I hate those pads! :dohh: I've found that padded bras are a good alternative.


Question: I was reading posts about stretch marks, and someone was commenting that about the loose skin and it not going back into shape because they got stretch marks etc. I thought that stretch marks (red/purple lines etc.) were a different issue to the lose/wobbly skin that some mummies get? Or does getting stretch marks mean you get that loose skin, and if no stretch marks, no loose skin etc.? Anyone know?


----------



## elley_baby248

I had a weird dream lastnight i was rubbing my belly and all of a sudden i could feel his features through my belly and i don't mean arms and legs i could feel his eyes and his little nose and mouth and chin etc it was really weird!


----------



## geogem

Sarah - I have both!! loose skin and stretchmarks!! (well skin not very loose at the mo) 

but I know people with loose skin and no stretchies but everyone I know with stretchies has got loose skin, so dont really know!!


----------



## maybethistime

I cant find it shelly what was it about no scaring me now lol 

Im so glad me exam is over cant stand them, due to me being in a rush I left me phone in the PC room and went down to me exam then I realised. I was gutted I was so convinsed it was gone that I didnt even want to bother ringing it. Well me mate told me 2 check in student services and they told me to check at the libray desk and Some lovely person handed it in bless!! couldnt believe it they have now restored my faith in human nature


----------



## Sarah+

Very lucky! :happydance:


----------



## shelleylu

Hey ladies.

Maybe - the dream was a few pages ago. We met at your house and you showed me around - it was very posh and surreal! You kept your baby at the bottom of the bath, and when I came around, I put mine there too. It was way out there....lol

Sarah - I have loose skin and stretchies too. If you're lucky enough to noty get the strech marks, you should get some loose skin on your tum after things have settled down. A good way to determine what will happen is by looking at your tums tum, or asking her. Mine is exactly the same as my mums. Theres bugger all you can do about it either way... sorry!

Well ladies I think there might be a bit of a problem with my body.. I am thinking high blood pressure... 
I keep having these 'moments' when my head spins and is very heavy. Its usually after a period of stress - like the other day at work when I was busy, or after a few words with OH..
I get headaches and just feel horrible. I couldnt sleep last night as I felt like my skin was itching all over (like under the skin?) it was horrible and scary. I have a blood pressure monitor at home and I took it this morning(I was too scared to last night) and it was verging on high (135/89) - for me this is high, i dont know about you girls. Whats worrying is everytime I go to the clinic, it gets higher - and they havent mentioned it! It has never been that high at the hospital before though..

I have an appointment tomorrow, and I will mention it then, but in the mean time I cant stop worrying - and this is makin it worse! lol..

Ah well, another great part of being PG. Seriously girls, Ive had enough now I WANT TO GET OFF THE RIDE!!! lol...

Please tell me Im not alone!!!! Are you all going mad too???!!


----------



## SJK

Hi Girls :happydance:,

just a quick one before this dammmmmm pc crashed, dunno whats wrong, think theres too much security on it :dohh:, hope you are all well, its good to be off, well to a certain extent, my ds behaviour has started agin, the teacher even spoke to me today :cry::blush:, how embarrassing, we resorted to the naughty stair.

gem, sorry about your sd, shes prob just playing on you and with your hormones at the mo, it doesnt help:hugs:

twig :happydance: about the house :cloud9:

Aided - no I didnt cry in the end, I just couldnt believe it :cloud9: and we norm dont buy anything until beany is born, so I got nothing :rofl:

anyway talk soon xxx


----------



## shelleylu

Sarah+ said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> 
> Shelley - google 'Pica'! I just read your licking post :rofl: But seriously, it can be a sign of vitamin and mineral issues.

I done that when the cravings started, as i thought i was going mad! I mean who wants to eat walls??? I did have pica with William, when I ate coal, but cement and grit are a bit different!

I actually broke my tooth/filling yesterday eating a bit of brick - I couldnt helo myself, but now I have that horrible metallic taste in my mouth all the time!!


----------



## maybethistime

LOL shelly its ok I won be leaving me baby in the bath lol its 2 cold in there lol


----------



## Sarah+

My Glucose Tol Test came back normal so I must have just eaten too much sugar before the other test. Relief! :happydance:


----------



## geogem

Now then sweeties - having a better day today - not in as much apin with spd/Bh's!! Although I am tired as I only got about 2 and a half hours kip last night!!

Taking DS to the cinema tonight to watch night in the museum 2 and then out for tea! so a night off with no housework or cooking!! Lets just hope I dont fall asleep and snore through the film!!


Getting really excited about finishing work now, only 11 working days left!! I'll soon be in single figures!!


----------



## Twiglet

Yay Sarah :happydance: :D

Enjoy the cinema Gem and glad your having a better day. :happydance: 

I'm gonna do some uni work urgh :(


----------



## Twiglet

And there's a february thread in 1st tri now! Scaryscaryscary times!!


----------



## geogem

OMG that is soooo wrong!! its getting closer!!! scary times !!


----------



## godivalocks

geogem said:


> Sarah - I have both!! loose skin and stretchmarks!! (well skin not very loose at the mo)
> 
> but I know people with loose skin and no stretchies but everyone I know with stretchies has got loose skin, so dont really know!!

Hmmm, wonder if it has anything to do with the elasticity of the skin, since lack thereof is the predominant factor of stretchmarks, but would also seem that doesn't allow the skin to bounce back to a decent tautness. *shrug*


----------



## geogem

yeah probably, I was lucky, it only really started about an inch under my belly button downwards so was easy enough to tuck into my knickers!! hoping it doesnt get any worse after this one and I'll still have the tuck factor!!


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Good news about test Sarah :)

Hope you have a good time tonight Gem. I have a night off OH too and I am going to spend it with DS watching britains got talent and eating icecream!

Well I went to tthe hospital for my growth scan today. The sonographer said everything was normal, and baby measured in at 4lb1oz. I was quite pleased with that as DS was over 10.3, and there were concerns she was going to be as big. 

So we went into se the consultant and she said the measurements were small. She went off to see a registrar and he told her they want me to come in for another scan in 2 weeks, plus weekly monitoring from now on. I have to have doppler and fluid tests eevry week to check the placenta is working properly. If you can take yourselves back to the begining of this whole experience and remember the horrid time I had with that cyst on my cord, and the internal bleeding and stuff, well they think it may be connected, and they seem a bit worried. Whats worse is that they brought my dates back nearly a week at my dating scan - and I know when I ov'd cause we were monitoring it all. So I knwo LO should be nearly 34 weeks, which makes her even smaller. They havent taken this into account... :(

I am amazed LO got this far, she is a little miracle after everything that happened, and now its all scary again. Sooner she is out the better as far as I can see. To make things more interesting, turns out the 'episodes' of weirdness Ive had this week are blood pressure related and Ive been asked if I can leave work early. No chance of that yet, but I'll have to reduce my hours now.

AND - as if it couldnt get any more fun, baby girl has turned! The most odd position. She moved last night, and has been uncomfortable ever since. Head down, with bum in the air! All the back is across the top of my bump - leaving next to no room for my vital organs/ stomach etc... Made eating a little more interesting I can tell you!!

Well I'll stop going on now. Just thought I'd fill you in. Hopefully we'll have some nice sunshine this weekend to take my mind off it all a bit. 

Hope everyone is well xxxx

Maybe - get your baby out the bath woman!!!


----------



## TigerLady

Oh no, Shelly. It sounds like you have a real fighter in there! Here's hoping she continues to win the battle and everything turns out fine! :hugs:


----------



## maybethistime

lol, ok shelly ill go get her now lol, I hope everything comes in2 plan she is a fighter she proved that so far :) I had the weirdest feeling the other day, I walked in the nusery and went to pick up baby and there was nothing there lol then I got all upset about fact we still have 5 weeks left :( i just want to see her xx


----------



## Twiglet

Shelley she sounds like a little fighter already so hope she carries on with that! :) Will keep you in my thoughts honey :hugs: 

Aww MB, you never know she could come early ;) in 2 weeks and 4 days she'll be fully formed and ready to go. 

I can breath again and haven't had heartburn in 3 days now! Hope this continues :happydance:


----------



## maybethistime

oh yeh ur right there but if she is anything like her daddy she will be late he would be late for his own funeral lol. lucky cow lol, Iv had heart burn all the tme everytime I eat and I dread eatting then realise i fancy a snack or a drink and say know cos iv just taken gavoson lol


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah thats why I'm not trying to get my hopes up too high as Liam will be late to things / cut it very fine as opposed to early. 

Aww, mine was awful a few days ago...even drinking water gave me it!! Hope yours disappears soon...wonder if its a sign she's dropped or something, I was too lazy to monitor how high my bump went etc...its never been overly high though so hmm.


----------



## maybethistime

lol mine has dropped but still in pain lol. its horrible, shelly Ive just sent merv for some ice cream after he finishes work ur fault I just pictured ben and jerrys ice cream mmm nice lol xx


----------



## shelleylu

Haha, He better get the right flavour!! Oh no... Look what you've done - I WANT BEN & JERRYS NOW!!! ALl I have is a Feast, but its not enough.....


----------



## maybethistime

haha he phone me at asda and I ended up asking for rasberry ripple cos its 2 litres hahah, I also got apple crumble and custard :laugh2: but I did have chicken for tea so i balances it out a bit lol. 


I have my last exam 2mo :happydance: I have been a good girl and done the notes for the open book bit well proud lol


----------



## Twiglet

Hehe good luck for the exam :) 

Ahh I want Ben and Jerry's Caramel Chewchew but am settling for a bacon and egg sandwich as I'm not meant to have sweet sugary yummy stuff :blush: Boo!!


----------



## wishingonastar

aww shelley i'm sorry about what you're going through...i can only imagine the worry but everyone's right, she sounds like a fighter!

also please please keep an eye on the symptoms you gave (itching, high pressure and so on) my SIL had very severe form of pre-eclampsia that the midwife (who happens to now be my midwife!) completely missed and both her and baby nearly died so you gotta be on your toes and make them follow things up if symptoms persist


----------



## Twiglet

Thanks for the tip Wishing :) my friend had pre-eclampsia and she was reallyreally ill! She didn't realise she had it till she went to the MW and if she hadn't of gone on that day they basically said her and Leo would not have survived :cry: 

Thankfully she and Leo are fine! She had to stay in hospital for a week and a half afterwards though cause of complications...not fun :|


----------



## godivalocks

You know, I was just thinking that in a few weeks, if it comes early, Maybe and I could have our lives turned upside down. Just a few weeks.

Most likely mine will be late, though. But it's just the thought...


----------



## maybethistime

hahah now that scared me gova lol


----------



## Twiglet

Hehehe isnt it scary how close it actually is for some of you ladies :|


----------



## godivalocks

Twiglet said:


> Hehehe isnt it scary how close it actually is for some of you ladies :|

Just think, Twig, most of you gals aren't that far behind.

I'm getting very nervous.


----------



## maybethistime

knowing my luck ull come at 37 weeks ill be 41 lol


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah I keep thinking that Godiva...but its much too scary and I push it to the back of my mind :blush:


----------



## godivalocks

maybethistime said:


> knowing my luck ull come at 37 weeks ill be 41 lol

Doubt it...if family is anything to go by, then I'd be at least a week late. But, doc said as long as my cervix is ripe and I'm 39 weeks they can "socially" induce me, because if I'm late, there's a good chance OH would miss everything.

Sooo, let's hope my body cooperates with me...even though I won't mind having a day or two with just OH and I before the ball drops, so to speak.


----------



## godivalocks

Twiglet said:


> Yeah I keep thinking that Godiva...but its much too scary and I push it to the back of my mind :blush:

I hear you. I've done the same thing for a long time, but I guess I better start thinking about it because I still have yet to get anything other than the baby clothes I inherited.

And I haven't even thought about packing a hospital bag, and I think I'll be filling it mostly with movies...I plan on getting an epidural and I have a feeling I'll be very, very bored.


----------



## shelleylu

Thanks girls. 

I know the worry about pre eclampsia. POne of my mates had it last year so badly she and her LO nearly died. Its very dangerous.. 

BP was fine at hospital today, but I have a monitor at home and it was waaaay too high yesterday. Ive been told to keep an eye on it at home myself. TBH, all this stress makes it much worse. 

Maybe - hope you enjoyed your ice cream - i know I did.. 

But crikey, what Id give for a bacon and egg sandwich now!!! I told OH I obviously need to eat more of th good stuff to fatten LO up bit. Bring on the sarnies and cakes!

TTFN everyone xxx


----------



## godivalocks

A bacon and egg sandwich sounds really good.


----------



## maybethistime

mmm im gonna have one when i get get home lol


----------



## shelleylu

Morning honies.

Maybe - good luck with your exam today and enjoy your bacon sandwich!!!

Everyone - enjoy the sun shine!"!!

xx


----------



## Elliebank

Hi girls,

Shelley sorry to hear about LO - I'm sure she'll be ok though. Sounds like they're looking after you which is good.

Good luck with yr exam today Maybe.

Can't wait to finish work today - it's getting really uncomfy sitting at my desk. And I still have at least 5wks to go :( Need to win the lottery!

:hug:


----------



## geogem

bloody hell you girls can chat!!

Shelley - sorry didnt reply yesterday my battery died!! sorry to hear about LO!! But I wouldnt panic too much hun, they can be wrong you know!! 

Will you lot stop talking about bacon sarnies and ice cream I think I could possible kill for either!!

enjoyed my night off last night, had a lovely time with DH and DS and even got nookie when little man had gone to bed!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Sorry if this is tmi too but I got a bit freaked out when we'd finished and my boob was wet!! I'd leaked all over!! OMG!! Hubby found it really funny tho!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

Well after my lovely dinner last night yum! I'm having coco pops now...all I think about is food at the moment :rofl: I was even planning what I was going to eat today whilst in bed last night!! :rofl:

Glad you had a good time last night Gem :D leaky boobs are a curse...I actually dread going out sometimes as I hatehatehate those pads! 

Gonna do more work on my uni folders today :( only 10 days left though :happydance:


----------



## elley_baby248

geogem said:


> Sorry if this is tmi too but I got a bit freaked out when we'd finished and my boob was wet!! I'd leaked all over!! OMG!! Hubby found it really funny tho!!:rofl::rofl:

It happens to meall the time my OH always laughs at me when it happens lol all it takes is me brushing against them and away they go :rofl:

OMG it's way to hot! i thought i would go out at 9am to try and get things done before the heat got to bad but it made no difference whatsoever! I was walking round town dying so got fed up and came home. Oh and some stupid ignorant woman on te bus on the way back decides to sit right next to me i mean she may as well of sat on my lap then everytime the bus went round a corner or braed she decided my side was fun to elbow andnever apologised! wasn't gentle either! it's not hard to see i'm very bloody pregnant!!!!

and i still haven't felt bumpy move much i mean i have had the odd movement now and again but no where near as much as usual and it's bugging me a bit but i know worrying doesn't help.


----------



## whitelilly

hi ladies....! geogem's right- you lot do gab! ;)

Maybe- good luck today!

Shelley- I am sure everything is ok... try not to worry hon. 

I am up to my eyes in everything... our flat is going up for sale tonight and I am waiting on my official mortgage offer to come through so I can conclude on our house buy! I just hope that our flat sells quickly!

I also have heaps to :iron: and loads of work home with me so I am having a busy weekend...! xxx


----------



## geogem

Ha ha - at least I am not the only one!!

I also have lots of ironing to do but figured I'd just wait til i'd finished the washing tomorrow and do it then!!

Elley - why do people do that? they can quite obviously see that you are pregnant and still persist in being horrible!! I'm afraid I wouldnt have been able to keep quiet!! I am opinionated anyway but since pregnant - whoosh!! don't mess with me!!


----------



## geogem

OMG - sorry just realised only 49 days to go!! that doesnt sound very long does it!!


----------



## Twiglet

I've got the same, I think people on the bus now can see the looks I give them before they dare sit next to me! After that time on the uni bus I just cant seem to keep my mouth shut :blush: A woman bashed into me when we were shopping the other day and tutted at me even though it was her fault...whoosh there went my little mouth. Never swear though just tell them what for mehehehe :D Liam finds it funny. 

Ironing always gets ignored in our house...we dont own an iron or a ironing board so there we go :rofl: Our washing machine has this little iron icon on it and when we dry on that shirts etc come out without creases :D lovely times!


----------



## elley_baby248

I think i only kept my mouth shut as i was in one of them moods if she said anything back i would of punched her. I've noticed a lot of people staring as i walk round town as well which bugs me i just wanna shout what the hell are you looking at! 

I was in absolute agony yesterday if i walk to far my stomach absolutely kills to the point i nearly vomit and pass out i was like that yesterday and not one person asked if i was ok just stared as they walked past!


----------



## maybethistime

Im the same people if people bang into me its more the evil lol. I forgot all about that bacon and egg sandwich till i got on line its cooking now lol mmm i had some ice cream to hahh. 

thanks for the well wishes ppl the exam was ok i was quite suprised the things I wrote for my exam actally fitted the questions hahah


----------



## Twiglet

Hehe well done MB :happydance: 

The bacon and egg sarnie was ace yesterday....even better aspect of it was that it didnt give me heartburn! :D :D :D first time since being pregnant (even before I knew) that I've been able to enjoy one. Momentous occasion for me :rofl: 

Ahh I'm embarassing for Liam and my mum as if people stare, unless they smile or actually have the cheek to ask me if I'm expecting, I tell them I'm pregnant, proud and oh 22 in case your wondering. I cant stand it! I've had so many people be rude to me from checkout assistants to old grannies in Tesco's buying their milk. 

Liam's glad of it though as he likes I'll stick up for myself :rofl:


----------



## maybethistime

lol Im the same me love we get tutted at when we are walking 2gether on a weekend and I get it when Im walking alone, was in hotel chocolat the other day and some man gave me evils i just shouted at the top of my voice what he staring at and he look away haha


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: its the way to be! 

I hate it when its men...women are biznotches anyway so I can kinda expect it from most of the women in Northampton but men just annoy me.


----------



## Aidedhoney

Morning ladies,

Lovely sunny day here today so think i will spend the afternoon with my feet up in the garden eating ice cream, OH is supposed to be away to Santa Pod later this evening for a show tomorrow, fingers crossed nothing happens or hes a dead man when he gets back lol

I find men starting at mu bump a bit pervy tbh lol 
Listening to you ladies i havent had it too bad for comments and stares.

Enjoy the sun ladies xxx


----------



## maybethistime

today has been great me and me fella had a bit of a arguement and we didnt talk till 5 this morning we went shopping for me things for hospital bag ne idea where we get these disposable knickers? I was gonna try get some but might get some big ugly ones from primark lol


----------



## Elliebank

They sell them in Boots hon


----------



## Aidedhoney

Babies r us, asda or mothercare have them xxx


----------



## whitelilly

I didn't buy disposable knickers, just got a 5 pack of knickers from primark... big ones! 

I am just watching babies being born on discovery home and health- I can't wait to meet my little man!!!!!!! Less than 8 weeks to go for me now! xxxx


----------



## honey08

:hi: girls.not been ere ages ! but i do post in 3rd tri and journel ............ hoping LP and LO is doing ok 

not long now , i cant belive it ! cant wait :dance:

takecare xxx


----------



## Sarah+

whitelilly said:


> I didn't buy disposable knickers, just got a 5 pack of knickers from primark... big ones!
> 
> I am just watching babies being born on discovery home and health- I can't wait to meet my little man!!!!!!! Less than 8 weeks to go for me now! xxxx

OMG! I am addicted to Discovery Home and Health! I love 'Deliver Me' with the three female Ob-Gyns and also John and Kate + 8.


----------



## Sarah+

Sorry to hear what's happening Shelley :hugs: Sounds like you're getting good care and I'm sure it will turn out to be nothing to worry about. The scans, as good as they are, can be out by 2lbs and doctors just love freaking us out with their thoroughness.


I'm starting to get uncomfy now. Little pains all around the side of bump and some of those braxtons can get pretty intense.


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Thanks for everyones best wishes. I know what these bloody doctors can be like with their 'thoughts' on everything! Just holding out till Thursday to check everything is working ok. 

I cant believe Little pickle has had her LO. Poor things - heres hoping they are both well. Just goes to show you never knw whats gonna happen from here on in girls! - Hope you've all got your bags packed!

SJK - where are you woman? Long time no see..... Hope you are good :)

I am totally lovin the sunshine. I am a lovely golden colour now. I cant help but sit out and take in the rays - even though its naughty.... I do put block on my bump though! 

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend. I seroiously dont wanna go back to work tomorrow. I am defo going to be cutting my hours back!

TTFN chicka dees xxx


----------



## geogem

Hi there ladies, 

Having a pretty ggod weekend so far! went shopping for some clothes yesterday as I am just sooooo uncomfortable in this heat!! got some really good tops from Tesco that are really loose round bump but will also look good after LO is born!! YAY!!

got my disposable knickers from tesco but I know asda and mothercare do them too!! 

Well I finished washing the last of the baby stuff and I am now packing my bag!! ooooo excited now!! ha ha 

Sarah - my BH's are getting pretty intense too, kinda hoping my LO will be a bit early as I'm soooo bored of being pregnant!! 

Well better get on, me and hubby are going out for lunch this afternoon - just the 2 of us as kids are at grandparents!! yipee, some nice us time is well needed!!

spk later ladies, love n hugs


----------



## geogem

OMG I just noticed LP has had her LO!! hope they are both okay - sending hugs!!


----------



## Sarah+

geogem said:


> Hi there ladies,
> 
> Sarah - my BH's are getting pretty intense too, kinda hoping my LO will be a bit early as I'm soooo bored of being pregnant!!
> 
> spk later ladies, love n hugs


Me too! I'm a bit over it now, and if the scans are right, he's nearly 6lbs already, so I'm hoping for 37 weeks.


----------



## SJK

Hi girls, just a quick one, havent been on in ages, hope all is well, did lp have her lo ? omg !!!! congrats darling xx

dh moved the pc and has only got the internet working, all is ok, went to mw on tues, head down, have symptoms of that spd, she offered to send me to physio to get a brace, but I politly declined, but may change my mind later, feet swollen, etc etc

my poor wee granda didnt get any better has cdiff, mrsa and something else, so we are just waiting on him going, his bp dropped to 50/30 on wednesday, but he is clinging on for something :cry:

talk soon xxx


----------



## whitelilly

aww... sjk sorry to hear the sad news... i hope you are ok. my papa clinged on until the day after his and my gran's 50th wedding anniversary and then slipped away. i was sad but glad he wasn;t in pain anymore. xxxxx


----------



## SJK

whitelilly said:


> aww... sjk sorry to hear the sad news... i hope you are ok. my papa clinged on until the day after his and my gran's 50th wedding anniversary and then slipped away. i was sad but glad he wasn;t in pain anymore. xxxxx

thanks WL :hugs: x


----------



## maybethistime

SJK :hugs: :Hugs: 

Gem cheers do u no how much they are im tempted to do the same as WL but primark is futher lol and asda is only down my road haha Im not embarrised to admit how lazy I have been the past few days hahah I fonally put the finishing touches 2 aaliyahs nursey :happydance: so excited keep looking at her cot and cat wait till she is in there all snug. 

I cant stop eatting I cooked a chiken stir fry 2day and bout an hour later I said what for tea as I completely forgot I had just ate lol, I had strawberys and ice cream after, a magnum and some french fancies lol, was still hungry so had a bag of wotsis the only thing healthy was the chicken and veg lol never mind only 5 weeks left or 2 :shock: so I might as well enjoy my self lol xx


----------



## whitelilly

MB, I am the same. I am stuffing my face! I had cereal today then a fruit scone and some crisps. This was followed by a BIG tuna salad roll, some choc ginger biscuits and raisins, then a magnum ice cream! I then had a BBQ at mum in laws house and had a big piece of cake after that and a banana. I am now drinking a hot choc and eating an oat bar!!! OK I actually just looked for the rest of my oat bar and I must have finished it! :rofl: xx


----------



## maybethistime

whitelilly said:


> MB, I am the same. I am stuffing my face! I had cereal today then a fruit scone and some crisps. This was followed by a BIG tuna salad roll, some choc ginger biscuits and raisins, then a magnum ice cream! I then had a BBQ at mum in laws house and had a big piece of cake after that and a banana. I am now drinking a hot choc and eating an oat bar!!! OK I actually just looked for the rest of my oat bar and I must have finished it! :rofl: xx

:ROFL: Magnums rock been eatting them by the box its not good they are 3 pound for 6 at asda and asda is only down the road haha 
me fella things its so funny cos he keeps saying ur always eatting called me fatty other day and said he dont mind as it the only time he can call it me and I wont getup set lol (secretly I find it quite sweet lol) he made me giggle as well he said do u no in 5 weeks ur going to be wifey, mummy and my very on MILF lol I couldnt stop laughing bless.


----------



## Twiglet

I eat like a piggy wiggy anyway...really dont deserve to be the size I am...especially as the stuff I eat is not good :rofl: 

It'll catch up with me eventualy I presume. 

Had a lovely weekend, been out for pretty much all of it and am off to bed now in prep for sick times at uni tomorrow....WHY :( Will catch up with everything tomorrow ladies! Kissies!

Sending you lots of hugs SJK :hugs:


----------



## godivalocks

Ladies, I've also had the stuffing-face syndrome. Unfortunately, everything I'm stuffing in is not very good for me and very fattening. I'm hoping that disappears with the pregnancy's end.


----------



## maybethistime

I know wat u mean Godiva, none of mine is healthy I start so well as well with a bowel of cerieal then it tapers off at the end of the day just trying to spot wat part of my body it is landing on at the min lol


----------



## Twiglet

Well I had a salad today...good right? Wrong :D I choose the fattiest stuff possible! Mayo on it all and dressing...I'm gross but I love it :happydance:

Have had a lovely day but gosh this weather is quite uncomfy! Love it though :happydance:


----------



## maybethistime

I had an egg sandwich and a magum, and some cornflacks this morning, Im slacking on yesterday lol, but im about to do the tea steak with chips and beans, I was gonna pull out the stops with the veg but to be honest I cant be arsed the easy option everytime


----------



## Twiglet

Steak yum! I so want some now :lol: might try and persuade Liam to buy some later :D

I'm so tired...think its the heat. 

Oh had some fandabadooey news today, for uni I didnt get pulled up to hand in any of my folders yay :D :happydance: I dont really care to go to the lectures this week as they're all on teaching stuff which I dont need...and thus I only have to do some fiddly little bits with my maths folder AND go in next monday...so as of next monday I am FINISHED with uni :happydance:


----------



## maybethistime

oh get u I ended up droping one of my modules so Im doing them next months so Im off for the summer then back in till feb god im soo stupid lol but on the plus side im finished till sept altho I do have a dissy 2 right hahaha


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh dissertations are no fun...might not be off from next week if I haven't passed mine :rofl: Dont care anymore AT all.


----------



## maybethistime

hahah I know the feeling I have to go in on the 19th of june for me exam results lets see if i pass hahah


----------



## wishingonastar

ditto! i find out around the time i'm due to drop if my dissertation, other work and NVQ units have all passed!
there may be three very unhappy mums to be...but hopefully not!!!


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

guess what - I pulled a sickie today!! he he - just got up this morning and couldnt be bothered!! 

Maybe - Knickers were £1.50 a pack I think from asda, (5 pairs!) I got my mum to get them for me coz I kept forgetting them!!

SJK - sorry about your grandad, hope your okay!! 

well - looks like my stepdaughter has decided to stay at her mum's for good, still in a mood I think - Teenagers eh!! Missing her like mad tho and I know hubby is gutted too!!

Apart from that I am feeling good, spd has eased up a little and so have BH's!! maybe the little man has decided to give me a break eh!! 

anyway ladies - speak soon, 

Oh and only 9 days left at work!! Yay!! - suppose I should really go tomorrow!!


----------



## whitelilly

hello! hope you are all ok...?

i am soooo sore.... bambino is blinkin' BREECH and that's why I am so uncomfy! Had midwife appt today and she didn;t seem too concerned but I now have this baby head crushing my lungs! And his little elbows are swiping at my sides and he is tap dancing on my bladder :(

What if he doesn't turn???

xxxx


----------



## TigerLady

He has plenty of time to turn! I don't think they will start to worry for another couple of weeks (around 34-35 weeks). He's not very nice dancing on your bladder though! ;)


----------



## godivalocks

Mmmm, steak. That's the first word I saw when I came into the thread. It's like I had radar or something.

Anyone else getting the shooting/stabbing pains in their hoo-haw? It's horrible when it does happen. And I swear, the other night it felt like the kidding was trying to pop one of my ribs out! Man, that hurt.


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

OMFG - BnB has been off line for me and you lot have een on here talking about magnums and steak!

I WANT A MAGNUM NOW!!!!!!!

Seriously, it must be to sdo with the ice cream, but I am eating a Feast everyday. I also eat biscuits, cakes - loving the french fancies - and anything else that i can squeeze in my mouth. My bump is still average size and theres no massive weight gain anywhere - aapart from my face! I am so paranoid about getting a chubby face. I know its getting bigger too! :(

Apart from all that no massive dramas. Got called home form work yesterday for DS. They thought he might have broken his arm falling out of the wendy house window in the playground (as you do) - but was only a sprain...

baby is driving my potty. She feels sideways too. I know shes head down, but shes shfted position and all her body is now 'outside' my body if you get me? like a big circle of lumpyness. Lots of kicks down below and pressure on pelvis. SPD is bit better too though which is weird..

Scan on Thursday which im scared about, but fingers crossed! My First exam is next Friday and Im scared about that too - its none stop worrying!!!

SJK - hope everything is ok hun xxx

Everyone I need to do some work now. 18 working days left!

TTFN xxxxxxxx


----------



## geogem

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ice cream!!!!!!! I had ben and jerry's chocolate brownie last night!! yummy!!

Only 8 days left at work ladies!!


----------



## elley_baby248

Well umpy is easuring 36weeks i'm only 32 but have a growth scan in 2 weeks so they might induce me early that would be so good! Loving the weather atm but not feeling as uncomfy as i do right now! I want to go into town but i know i'll be there 20mins and want to go home. 

We went to Mothercare the other day (only the 2nd time Chris has come with me and the 1st time without being bribed in lol) got all the little bits we have needed for ages only went in for crib bedding and walked out £122 later. I'm blaming chris as when we were walking round he kept going is there anything else you need or want what else does he need etc and thats so cool you have to buy it so it's his fault i over spent by loads!


----------



## maybethistime

I know wat u mean ellie, we went in there last week just for some wall paper lol, we came out with a bumper, mobile, wallpaper boarder 2 baby grows (even tho we have thosands) me DH fell in love with it, a little dress again me DH fault and if it werent for me saying thats it we would of prob got more, we spent 150 all in all me reckon lol, its quite annoying when u no how much u wanna sell and end up spending more lol. 

Steck was lovely yesterday lol, me DH loved it and bout half 10 he asked of there was more I said yeah so he jumped up he said where and I said the frezzer hahaha his face dropped bless him I said Id make it again later in the week, 

Magnums not good im only a few paces from my fridge so im gonna get one :happydance: :p Ill have 2 ask Dh 2 pick me up some after work cos me running out lol. 

its pie 2night with veg and spuds lol I love this wifey stuff me lol


----------



## TigerLady

Elley, looks like me and you may be in the same boat! I have my growth scan tomorrow and am right worried about it. 

My OB told me that inducing me early wouldn't help if I hadn't started to dialate and/or efface yet. :growlmad: Which would mean they would just go straight to c section if Otter is too big to go 40 weeks. Did they mention anything like that to you?


----------



## Twiglet

They're leaving me with Caitlyn measuring big which worries me a little...oh well big bubba here I go...it worries me that a week ago she was measuring, by a scan, at 34 weeks and 6 days and that only 6 days before (by a private scan) she was measuring 32 weeks and 6 days. :rofl: My bump is still small compared to some I've seen though :shrug: 

This is why I'm blissfully ignoring anything to do with labour until it happens :D


----------



## TigerLady

Twig -- remind me how big they say your LO is right now? Or is going to be? Did they give you an estimated birth weight yet?


----------



## Twiglet

Nope they didn't give me an estimated weight for birth but at my last scan she was just under 5lbs...and that was a week ago now.


----------



## TigerLady

:shock: That is big! Hopefully they were off a bit!


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah I'm really hoping they were :rofl: my OH was 10lbs at birth and I was hoping she'd take after me and be 6lbs. Am going to mention the weight to my MW next week and see what she says...until then labour shall be ignored hehe.


----------



## elley_baby248

TigerLady said:


> Ellie, looks like me and you may be in the same boat! I have my growth scan tomorrow and am right worried about it.
> 
> My OB told me that inducing me early wouldn't help if I hadn't started to dialate and/or efface yet. :growlmad: Which would mean they would just go straight to c section if Otter is too big to go 40 weeks. Did they mention anything like that to you?

They haven't mentioned anything like that yet but the midwife did seem concerned yesterday when she measured me. TBH though i'm so scared i would need a C Section but if it stops any complicatons during a possible normal birth then i'll do whatever needs to be done. 

He is measuring 36 weeks atm so i'm petrified to see what he is measuring at the scan on the 17th. Whats bugging me aswell is that my grandad was 13lb 12oz! I hope it's not a genetic throwback i was only 6lb 6oz my bro wasn't much more neither was my OH.


----------



## TigerLady

elley_baby248 said:


> Whats bugging me aswell is that my grandad was 13lb 12oz!

:shock: :shock: :shock:

OMG!!!!

I am with you, I don't want a section either, but will do what is necessary to make sure both Otter and I are safe. Here's hoping both our upcoming scans show promise!


----------



## Twiglet

Ouch!! I crossed my legs firmly at that weight. Fingers crossed both your growth scans go well ladies and you can have the natural births you want :) !


----------



## elley_baby248

TigerLady said:


> elley_baby248 said:
> 
> 
> Whats bugging me aswell is that my grandad was 13lb 12oz!
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> OMG!!!!
> 
> I am with you, I don't want a section either, but will do what is necessary to make sure both Otter and I are safe. Here's hoping both our upcoming scans show promise!Click to expand...

Scary thought a baby that weighs almost a stone isn't it! But then again if he was born naturally 67years ago just shows what we should be able to do now without having to have a section. 

Fingers crossed for us both :hugs:


----------



## elley_baby248

Twiglet said:


> Ouch!! I crossed my legs firmly at that weight. Fingers crossed both your growth scans go well ladies and you can have the natural births you want :) !

I've learnt to switch my ears off when that weight is mentioned now :rofl:


----------



## SJK

Hi girls, isnt the weather fab :happydance:, this pc is doing my head in, keeps loggin off, so this is just a quick one before it happens again!

Hope you are all well, my poor wee granda is still hanging on bless him, thanks
for all your messages xxx :hugs:


----------



## SJK

ps. scary stuff the feb thread is open, does that mean when the march thread opens, its OUR TURN :loopy::loopy: UH OOOOOO :baby:


----------



## wishingonastar

that's true...if your grandad was born naturally at that weight all those years ago, why on earth in this 'modern fantastic technological age' do they panic if a baby's a little heavier than average???? :dohh:


----------



## maybethistime

Haha SJK, :shock:

Maybe ur grada is holding on 2 see ur little one, :hugs:

Me hubby made a school boy error went to asda came home and forgot to ask me if I wanted anything, he got home and otoh ive sent him back out magnums and french fancies hahaha he got me cookies hahah mmm i loved them before and I love them now hahahah, he just this min got 2 asda and just called to make sure he didnt forget anything hahah god im evil :muaha:


----------



## shelleylu

maybethistime said:


> Haha SJK, :shock:
> 
> Maybe ur grada is holding on 2 see ur little one, :hugs:
> 
> Me hubby made a school boy error went to asda came home and forgot to ask me if I wanted anything, he got home and otoh ive sent him back out magnums and french fancies hahaha he got me cookies hahah mmm i loved them before and I love them now hahahah, he just this min got 2 asda and just called to make sure he didnt forget anything hahah god im evil :muaha:

LMAO... Oh my god I cant stop eating. After posting on here today about scoffing ym face I brought a big cherry sponge from Firkins and ate that. An hour later, feeling little hungry, I went to the vending machine and got me a bag of mini cookies and a crunchie and proceeded to eat them both this afternoon at work. 

I feel sick and fat now. I swear my chin had doubled in size today!:rofl:

I have decided though, the last few weeks baby gains fat, and we gain fat stores for BF etc.. so its our bodies natural way of stocking up -

BRING ON THE SUGAR, SUGAR!!!!

Hope you're eating lots of sweeties too SJK. Sending you lots of :hugs:

TTFN all xxx


----------



## Elliebank

Hi girls,

BnB has been down for me too so haven't been able to get on.

I am also stuffing my face with cakes & chocolate & ice cream!!

SJK I'm sorry about yr Granda, sending you lots of :hug: xxx


----------



## Sarah+

Hi Ladies

:hugs: SJK

I wouldn't be to worried about breech yet Whitelilly as there still is time. Don't let them try to manually 're-position' the baby! Apparently it hurts and causes stretch-marks and then it's quite common for the baby just to turn back breech anyway.... and if they're left alone, they often just correct position on their own. 

Congrats on finishing uni Twiglet :happydance:

Hopefully having your step-daughter with her mum for a while might give you some breathing space Gem. This isn't a time you want extra stress!

No talk of sugar Shelley! I am on a sugar ban :cry: .....

Had an 'interesting' visit to the Ob-Gyn last night. The bub is fine, but I'm joining Elley and Tiger is the 'big baby club'. He is 6.1 lbs, measuring 3 1/2 weeks ahead. It's the head and tummy that are large. The dr said that I'm not to eat less, but to cut out as much sugar as I can, as our little guy is chubby! He said he thinks I'll be fine to deliver.... but he'll wait to see if the head starts to engage, and if it doesn't, that's a sign a section in needed. Now here's the HORRIBLE part..... we're living in Asia at the moment, and swine flu is a big conern here, and the private hospitals have started banning husbands from operating rooms! I can just picture the tantrum they're going to get from me if they try that one!! (Some of the public hospitals have started banning husbands from the delivery rooms too!!). It's a complete overreaction, but a bit of a worry. Okay, winge over!

Have a great day everyone. Big thunderstorms here!


----------



## maybethistime

morning all steph is being a good girl today, I was not going to start my dissy till next week but I decided rather than do nothing all day (bliss lol) im gonna crack on with it 2day xx
Hope everyone is well, xx


----------



## elley_baby248

wishingonastar said:


> that's true...if your grandad was born naturally at that weight all those years ago, why on earth in this 'modern fantastic technological age' do they panic if a baby's a little heavier than average???? :dohh:

TBH i think that most of the time they look for the quickest and easiest way to deliver a baby not necessarily the best.


----------



## Twiglet

I'm meant to ban sugar too Sarah but I haven't! I can't manage it...I did saturday without it and by the end of the day I was white and felt crap (have low sugar levels in my blood anyway) so I started on it again :( naughtynaughty :blush:

Yay go you MB! :happydance: :D


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

I have been the same with the sugar cravings!! cant stop shovelling stuff in my face!! 

On another note BH's are back with a vengeance!! Seem to be a little painful now tho in my hoo haa area!! (just across my pubic area) and also getting lots of pressure in my underneath and bottom!! Could this be a sign he has dropped a little?? 

I sooooooo cant wait to finish work next week - getting bored of it now and it really is draining me!! Only 7 working days left tho!! Yay!! 

ooohhh hear comes another BH!!

ttfn!!


----------



## elley_baby248

Dya know what i don't think i have had any BH's that or i don't actually know what they feel like?! I keep getting a pain in my downstairs which kills! 

Gem i have been getting loads of pressure down there as well lately especially yesterday


----------



## TigerLady

I haven't had BH yet, either, Elley. I am told you will absolutely know when you get them. That your entire bump goes rock solid hard! I asked my OB about it at my last appt and he said don't expect them until about 34 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## elley_baby248

TigerLady said:


> I haven't had BH yet, either, Elley. I am told you will absolutely know when you get them. That your entire bump goes rock solid hard! I asked my OB about it at my last appt and he said don't expect them until about 34 weeks. :shrug:

Atleast i'm not the only one!


----------



## geogem

I never got them with my first but this time they are horrendous!!


----------



## geogem

I have just been informed by my boss that starting tomorrow I will be training my replacement!! yipee!! makes it more real that I will be gone in just a few more days!!


----------



## maybethistime

Aww i feel bad for me DH I said he could go watch oasis but i took his last bit of spare cash and they are going to go on a 5 year breck after this consert, he thought he couldnt get any so he gave me the money aww gutted for him cos someone has just texted him asking if he wanted some :(


----------



## shelleylu

Hey ladies,

Sarah - dont stress about the section sweetie - hopefully it wont get that far. Just stay away from the sugar and babies head will come down ok. Williams head was MASSIVE and it got out! I have an average frame too, but it was smaller before william!

Eveyone - what is going on with us? I cant cope with the sugar rushes! I am eating for 20, not 2! (biscuit allowance that is!! )

Gem - great news about leaving work!! I have another 3/4 weeks left which I think was a bit ambitious. especially fulll time. I have dropped my hours (weekly hospital apps and exams coming up anyway) so hopefully it wont be too bad. 

Hospital tomorrow for me girls! Wish me luck that baby has grown a bit!!

TBH it feels like she has doubled in size the last 2 days. Gem, my BH have come back too, and also the most horrendous pressure and pain down stairs. Literally whenever I stand or walk its there. Im asking at hospital tomorrow. It feels like shes ready to burst out of me already!

Maybe - have you got that baby out of the bath yet??!!! Hope your uni work went well :) I had a shocking physics mock exam today. Better get revising!!

TTFN everyone xxx


----------



## maybethistime

no its not going well at all to be honest I can find the info I need so I have 2 go in2 uni 2mo which I really didnt want to do mainly cos im 2 dam lazy lol, 
Im so bloody tired have no idea why as I have not done that much, I have been really good today just one magnum, I had 2 chicken filits in breadcrums lol, was lovly and 2 bits of toast and some cornflacks oh and a twix so Im not doing 2 bad lol.


----------



## SJK

Hi girls :happydance:, hope you are all well, no change here, but thankyou for all the messages :hugs:

I havent been craving sugary things at all, strange, cos last time with the wee man, I was eating a pack of malteser buns every 2-3 days, atm Im living on salad, beetroot and vine tomatoes yum :rofl:, I am a weirdo !!

anyways just going to put the boy to bed, talk soon x


----------



## Elliebank

Hi girls,

I haven't had any BH either, glad I'm not the only one!!


----------



## godivalocks

I've been having lots more pressure and pain downstairs.

I also keep on waiting for the nesting urge to strike, but, alas, no sign of one. I need it, though. Constantly trying to keep this place straight, especially with more company over than usual.

About 4+ weeks left. :argh:


----------



## TigerLady

I've been into more sugary things, too, but not as bad as some of you ladies! :mrgreen: I still eat lots of fruit, but I eat it constantly!!!

I am back from my growth scan. Good news and not so good news.

Good news: I passed my GD test again - it was nearly too low at 87. So, Otter is not big due to GD! :dance:

Bad news: Otter is still on track growing like mad. :( OB checked my fundal height (3 times) and it is measuring 36 weeks (4 ahead). Then he did the measurment scan of Otter. In his words "You have a full term baby in there." :shock: He is 6 lbs (up 2 from 2 weeks ago). Even more scary - his head circumference is full term, measuring 38 weeks. :shock:

So, OB thinks full term would be 10 lbs+ with a head too big to fit through without harming me or baby. :sad2: He wants to schedule a c-section for 39 weeks, somewhere around July 20, give or take a few days. That is only 6.5 weeks from now!!!! :shock:


----------



## Sarah+

Oh, Tiger! That must be a daunting, but how great to know you baby's birthday! How do you feel about a section?

So weird that we are getting different advice for similar situations. My LO was 6lbs 3oz at 33w (and his head is big!) and I'm an average-sized person but the dr still thinks a regular delivery will be okay. Hope he's right! :help:

Shelley - will be thinking of you today :hugs: Sure it will all be fine and tonight you'll feel so much better. 

I just posted a thread about online/mail-order maternity wear, as I just can't find any decent night-wear, dressing gowns etc. and I don't want to wear the lovely 'pink' do up in the back hospital gown. Can you UK ladies suggest any sites that may send overseas? Thanks :)


----------



## godivalocks

TigerLady said:


> I've been into more sugary things, too, but not as bad as some of you ladies! :mrgreen: I still eat lots of fruit, but I eat it constantly!!!
> 
> I am back from my growth scan. Good news and not so good news.
> 
> Good news: I passed my GD test again - it was nearly too low at 87. So, Otter is not big due to GD! :dance:
> 
> Bad news: Otter is still on track growing like mad. :( OB checked my fundal height (3 times) and it is measuring 36 weeks (4 ahead). Then he did the measurment scan of Otter. In his words "You have a full term baby in there." :shock: He is 6 lbs (up 2 from 2 weeks ago). Even more scary - his head circumference is full term, measuring 38 weeks. :shock:
> 
> So, OB thinks full term would be 10 lbs+ with a head too big to fit through without harming me or baby. :sad2: He wants to schedule a c-section for 39 weeks, somewhere around July 20, give or take a few days. That is only 6.5 weeks from now!!!! :shock:

So, have they measured your pelvis to know that he'd be too big to come out that way? I mean, is his head super-huge or something?


----------



## Sarah+

Sometimes even if it will still technically 'fit', they like to be cautious to reduce the risk of internal tearing etc. I know in Japan (the land of tiny hips!) they do a really fancy laser test to check pelvis size, but I haven't heard of it elsewhere.


----------



## godivalocks

Huh. That would be nice if they did that measurement here and allow the woman to decide whether she wants one or the other. 

Personally, I don't like either way of getting the kid out, but the idea of having my abdominal muscles cut into when there's possibly a less traumatizing way to get 'em out doesn't appeal to me much.


----------



## elley_baby248

TigerLady said:


> I've been into more sugary things, too, but not as bad as some of you ladies! :mrgreen: I still eat lots of fruit, but I eat it constantly!!!
> 
> I am back from my growth scan. Good news and not so good news.
> 
> Good news: I passed my GD test again - it was nearly too low at 87. So, Otter is not big due to GD! :dance:
> 
> Bad news: Otter is still on track growing like mad. :( OB checked my fundal height (3 times) and it is measuring 36 weeks (4 ahead). Then he did the measurment scan of Otter. In his words "You have a full term baby in there." :shock: He is 6 lbs (up 2 from 2 weeks ago). Even more scary - his head circumference is full term, measuring 38 weeks. :shock:
> 
> So, OB thinks full term would be 10 lbs+ with a head too big to fit through without harming me or baby. :sad2: He wants to schedule a c-section for 39 weeks, somewhere around July 20, give or take a few days. That is only 6.5 weeks from now!!!! :shock:

Good news about your GD test. 

I'm starting to worry now as my growth scan isn't for another 2 weeks! and we seem to be measuring the same so bump is going to be huge before they even know quite how much he weigh's oh i wish it was this week. I wonder if they will offer me a section like you or they will leave me to it?


----------



## babybooties

loads on here 

does any one fancy being a txt buddy im due 25th july all tho may be early as have had problems in the last few weeks


----------



## maybethistime

Ahh godva ur on ur last box no faire get u rolling ahead of us all... must mean ill be there 2mo :happydance: 

10 pound baby me hubby was that and his mum had a natural birth what about if they induce u early then take it from there? I watched some documentory when they did that before xx


----------



## elley_baby248

babybooties said:


> loads on here
> 
> does any one fancy being a txt buddy im due 25th july all tho may be early as have had problems in the last few weeks

I'm due 27th July


----------



## Twiglet

Why are most of the July babies turning out to be big beasties? :lol: 

Here's my little one measuring 4 weeks ahead last week...everywhere. Maybe it is the sugar :rofl: 

Had some horrible pains down there and in the pelvis area last night...hope that means she's engaging now. She's been headdown since 21 weeks but I have this funny feeling that she'll turn soon...because Caitlyn is naughty like that :lol: 

Hope everyone is having a good day?


----------



## maybethistime

yeh im ok, saying that I was well good last night I was gonna have a magnum but I had 2 apples instead hahah


----------



## Twiglet

Aww go you MB :D :happydance:

I was good last night, had a steak salad...ruined it this morning and ate Jaffa Cakes and Pink Panther biscuits :lol:


----------



## maybethistime

hahah yeh I had a bag of wosits and there are 2 box of french fancies in there that I keep glaring at lol


----------



## Twiglet

Hehe yum. I had wotists for breakfast...am sure Liam will be very impressed with me when I tell him :blush:


----------



## maybethistime

simples really dont lol, im quite lucky cos at my last appoinment I was messuring between 33 and 34 weeks lol so Im not to worried to be honest, if some one told me to cut out suger I know wat id tell em lol, 

I have a midwife home appointment 2mo to go through my auntenate check list says I should of done it by 32 weeks :dohh: bless her she is a great midwife so I wont complain she never lets u leave the room till she has told u wat u need to know and always makes sure ur ok. All my midwifes are lovely so im very lucky lol


----------



## maybethistime

right I have just put on aaliyahs first load of clothes little white things well they all say on the labels say they cant go in the dryers so wat do I do? can I chuck em in and hope for the best or do as it says lol? 

My BH have started they again really hurt lol


----------



## Elliebank

Can you not put them on the line or on a maiden/radiator hon? They won't take long to dry. I wouldn't put them in the dryer in case they shrink.


----------



## maybethistime

yeh I can put them on the radiator me hubby wanted me 2 get a madem at the weekend but I couldnt wait hahah serve my right really. 

Ill be a good girl and do as they say lol


----------



## TigerLady

Thanks for the support, Ladies. :mrgreen:

I think there is a chance for an early induction only if I am ready -- e.g. I start to dialate and efface early. If my cervix stays hard and closed, then an induction won't work. (Or so the OB told me.) I was also told by my OB that I could try natural, but even if I succeeded, it would "rip my pelvic floor to shreds" (his words) and I would be incontinent by the age of 45. :shock: That doesn't sound pleasant. I think he is even more concerned as this is my first child. It seemed that if I already had a vaginal birth in my past, he would be more willing to let me try this one.

As for testing my pelvis, they can't yet because Otter is still breech. When (IF) he turns, they can push him down to see if he will fit through my pelvis. I have a bad feeling he is not going to turn, though, which would mean c-section either way. He has been in the EXACT same position (even to the detail of his face looking out my right side) since about 16 weeks. I think he is too lazy to move! :rofl:

If he turns, I will probably have them test my pelvis and if it looks like he will fit, then I will probably give natural a go. I really wanted natural to begin with. And they don't allow VBACs at the hospital here, so my next would have to be section if this one is. :(


----------



## maybethistime

:hug: gonna sound silly but are there not positions that u can put ur self in to encourage the baby to turn? are really hope u get the natural birth u want


----------



## Elliebank

Apparently if you get on all fours for a few mins everyday that can encourage them to turn


----------



## maybethistime

just dont do it in front of ya DH he might get the wrong idea hehe, hope this works hun


----------



## godivalocks

maybethistime said:


> Ahh godva ur on ur last box no faire get u rolling ahead of us all... must mean ill be there 2mo :happydance:
> 
> 10 pound baby me hubby was that and his mum had a natural birth what about if they induce u early then take it from there? I watched some documentory when they did that before xx

Oh wow, I am on the last box! I knew it was close, but now it's getting really scary.

I hope none of you ladies have to go through a section (unless you want it, of course). We'll have enough on our plates without an incision to worry about, too.


----------



## godivalocks

Twiglet said:


> Why are most of the July babies turning out to be big beasties? :lol:
> 
> Here's my little one measuring 4 weeks ahead last week...everywhere. Maybe it is the sugar :rofl:
> 
> Had some horrible pains down there and in the pelvis area last night...hope that means she's engaging now. She's been headdown since 21 weeks but I have this funny feeling that she'll turn soon...because Caitlyn is naughty like that :lol:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day?

Yeah, those pains can be pretty bad, especially if they hit you while your out walking around somewhere. I feel for you, Twig.

I hope it means that it is also encouraging the cervix to start readying itself. I have an appt coming up soon, so I'm tempted to ask the doc to do an internal just to check. It will be almost 37 wks at that point, so hopefully she'll do it.


----------



## TigerLady

Re: Getting Otter to turn,

I have been sitting and bouncing on my exercise ball (which is supposed to help) and spending a bit of time on all fours (I think that helps turn a back to back baby more than a breech one). But it hasn't worked so far. FX it will!


----------



## godivalocks

TigerLady said:


> Re: Getting Otter to turn,
> 
> I have been sitting and bouncing on my exercise ball (which is supposed to help) and spending a bit of time on all fours (I think that helps turn a back to back baby more than a breech one). But it hasn't worked so far. FX it will!

Hope so! And good luck in getting the natural birth you want. You still have a little time left, so here's hoping.


----------



## SJK

:hugs: TL, hope all works out ok for you xx

anyword from shelley ?

hope everyone else is ok xx

my feet are getting huge and sore, anyone else ? xx


----------



## Elliebank

Mine have swelled up too but they aren't sore x


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Back from scan - it was only a doppler scan thing, not growth - thats next week. But all good news RE placenta dna cord working. Everything seems fine. had a lovely appoinment in the day unit clinic. The MW was amazing. She got some lovely angles of our little lady, and she is soooo cute even if I say so myself! She managed to get a pic of her face, but back hom now it looks just like a skeleton!! Never mind...

So, fingers crossed for next week, thats the real test.

In the mean time - OMFG - BH are BACK! I had a baaaaaad contraction after we left hospital today, and I can barely move to the loo without the pain tearing through my groin and pelvis. SPD is back, and the pressure si getting horrific. I mentioned it today and the MW saids LO maybe lying on a nerve, and when it hurts bad to get on all 4's. So remember that one girls!

Tigerlady - you poor love. Not enough to worry about being breech, but you will prob have to have a section! I think secretly Id love one ! lol .As I said before, William was huge and I got him out of my medium sized hips om, in the end - but had I known he was so big I would have gone with the section. You just dont know what will happen if left to thier own devices. Same goes for any of you girls with big babbas. If they suggest it, GO FOR IT!! 

Right, its bath and Feast for me now. 

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## shelleylu

PS, Sarah - sorry hun I have no idea about nightclothes etc.. I am living in scruffs and I will only be wearing an old nightie for labour I think. 

Good luck searching xx

If you cant find anywhere that will deliver to you from UK, maybe you could order something to come to me and I'll send it to you? It'd be long winded, but at least you might get something? 

Let me know hun, I'd be happy to help xx


----------



## TigerLady

Thanks, Shelly! I appreciate that input. It is reassuring when I hear ladies that would totally go with the section if they had a big baby. Makes me feel like less of a wuss for considering it! :rofl:


----------



## maybethistime

Shell glad everything went well 2 day know wat u mean bout those BH they bloody kill ive had enough of e,.

Lol, to be honest id secretly want one as well hahah, id like to know when im having my little one. Last 3 people I know have have sections and I was quite jelous 2 say the least lol, I think the time it takes to push our little ones out is wats putting me off lol not a pacient person. Just want her in my arms yesterday if u get my meanin lol


----------



## TigerLady

I know what you mean. I am so over this! I want to be done and have Otter here!

Although, that secretly terrifies me, too! :dohh:


----------



## maybethistime

lol, I was moaning 2 me sister 2day and it didnt help that I have her clothes all over the house drying wanna see her in them roll on july I say. 

Well seeing as any of us can go over due or early lets have a bet who is gonna pop first.


----------



## shelleylu

Its not just knowing when they will come, its the worry of not knowing what is going to happen when going natural. 

I know all there is to know about pain relief etc, but the thing is, I knew before I had William and they still got it wrong. Having good labour care is the most important thing. After a horrific experience having william (not just due to size, but position and care/support from MW's, consultants etc..) I suffered terrible post traumatic stress disorder and PND. I was on medication for everything for 2.5 years - and it was all due to not going with instinct and letting people mess me around when in labour. I dont want to scare anyone, but knowing your options and doing what feels right for you and your baby is the most important thing. Ladies - you gotta stand your ground, and make sure your partner knows what you want. He/she needs to be able to express your feelings and be strong for you both if you feel you are not getting the correct care. This is all info from a consulant I saw at the hospital. She said you need to speak up!

If in doubt - go with the epidural! lmao...


----------



## shelleylu

Maybe - I have done a little load of LO's clothes today. Just kit for the hospital incase we have to dash off there. The cats killed a bird earlier though and clothes have been on the washing line with bird remains lying around the garden....nice...!!

OMG I also got the most gorgeous dresses today from Boots. Molly and Jack range - seriously, you need to get up there and spend!


----------



## maybethistime

Cheers for the heads up hun, to be honest I think thats one of me worries I hve no idea how me Dh is gonna be in there, he gets really up set when I am in pain so god know how he will get through labour, maybe he will suprise me FX


----------



## maybethistime

Oh i didnt no they did clothes to be honest, Dh found out he was getting a bonus this month so Ill be spending when he gets paid dont u worrie haha. He phoned up working tax credit people and we will get 93 pound a week (ctc and wtc) I really hope they have it right cos they messed me sisters up and both of them have to pay them back. Rather not have the hastle but 2 be honest we need it we have so many out going its unreal. 

I was paniking a little but Ive started to relax a bit more about money and let the chips fall where they may if u get me im sure we will get through it


----------



## shelleylu

Ah Im sure he'll be fine! You need to worry about yourself, not him! HAve you thought about having someone else there? Sister or mom or someone? I suggest having two people on hand just in case.. I was on my back for 30 hours cause of monitoring, and my family took it in turns to come and hold my hand!

I am hoping things will be easier this time. I know now from NCT class that moving is so important, and stay at home as long as possible. I a little bit excited TBH. A sick part of me wants to see labour can be a good thing - especially now I feel more in control now I have more information. These July babies are gonna fly out of us - you watch ;)


----------



## shelleylu

That sounds about right. I get about that now, and Im hoping its ging to rise. They go on last years earnings, and as OH has been self emp and not earning loads we'll get more. FX!

Im off to watch the first BB. See the freaks in action!


----------



## maybethistime

shelleylu said:


> Ah Im sure he'll be fine! You need to worry about yourself, not him! HAve you thought about having someone else there? Sister or mom or someone? I suggest having two people on hand just in case.. I was on my back for 30 hours cause of monitoring, and my family took it in turns to come and hold my hand!
> 
> I am hoping things will be easier this time. I know now from NCT class that moving is so important, and stay at home as long as possible. I a little bit excited TBH. A sick part of me wants to see labour can be a good thing - especially now I feel more in control now I have more information. These July babies are gonna fly out of us - you watch ;)

Mum works in a school in herts and cant take the time off so she said yesterday she will come down when baby is born, me sisters like in herts as well. I asked me dad and he said he dont wanna step on merv toes being in there. The one thing I worrie bout is merv works in addlinton which takes bout an hour to get back using public transport so Im a little worried im gona be by my self when it all starts opps.


----------



## godivalocks

TigerLady said:


> Thanks, Shelly! I appreciate that input. It is reassuring when I hear ladies that would totally go with the section if they had a big baby. Makes me feel like less of a wuss for considering it! :rofl:

And here I am thinking I'm a wuss for wanting to avoid one :rofl: .


----------



## godivalocks

SJK--I had maybe one day of swelling (not as bad as most I've seen posted on this site) and my feet burned, but I had been on my feet a lot over subsequent days at that point. That was the only swelling I got. I drink a lot of water, though, and am usually not on my feet a whole lot.

I'm at the point that it doesn't take long on my feet to make them hurt.


----------



## Sarah+

Wow, Godivalocks! Last box. You must be our first due (of the people who reguarly pop into this thread). 

Thanks for the kind offer Shelley :hugs: I think I found a site that will deliver but I'm determined to have another look around HK. We have a M & S, so I'll give them another go too.


Anyone had any bleeding? I had some pink/brown (just a little) before bed last night, and the same again this morning. Have a back ache that feels like I have my period too. I assume this is pretty common?

Have a great day!


----------



## godivalocks

Sarah+ said:


> Wow, Godivalocks! Last box. You must be our first due (of the people who reguarly pop into this thread).
> 
> Thanks for the kind offer Shelley :hugs: I think I found a site that will deliver but I'm determined to have another look around HK. We have a M & S, so I'll give them another go too.
> 
> 
> Anyone had any bleeding? I had some pink/brown (just a little) before bed last night, and the same again this morning. Have a back ache that feels like I have my period too. I assume this is pretty common?
> 
> Have a great day!

Yeah, but that doesn't mean I'll be the first to go. Less than a handful of weeks left. I still have yet to tackle the house (cleaning), and company will be coming. :dohh:

As far as the bleeding/spotting, I haven't had any, yet. I've had a couple back aches, but they've been far between.


----------



## Elliebank

Shelley I'm glad everything was ok with the scan & thanks for the advice on labour :hugs:

Maybe I got OH to get me some French Francies yesterday, all yr talk about them made me want some!! :rofl:

Sarah I haven't had any blood but I read in my pregnancy book that it's common for yr discharge to turn to pink towards the end as yr cervix is softening in preparation for the birth :hugs:


----------



## maybethistime

EB: HAHAHA I have some in my kitchin I had one box yesterday yes the whole 8 and im really trying my hardest not to eat them. 

Sarah+ I think u should get checked out 2 be on the safe side although it might just be ur plug begining to come away but id get checked out x 

Im on my last box 2 day so excited anywhoo as I bring my self back 2 earth, my friend has just said she will come if i go in 2 labour by my self :happydance: she is a star really Ive been brickin it for ages and she just said she would yay im happy now lol


----------



## Sarah+

Hi All,

Ended up ringing dr and he finally called back about 5hrs later. Told him about the spotting, back ache and that I'd had a little less movement than usual, so he sent me to the hospital to go on the monitor. 

Of course, by the time I got there, the spotting had stopped... and the little guy started kicking like there was no tomorrow the minute they started the monitor. Felt silly but a restful afternoon lying in hospital. Relieved all is fine. Better safe than sorry. :happydance:


----------



## maybethistime

yep yep thats wat I thought hun, glad everything is ok with u xx me id check out everytime, seeing as u left out lo was not as active in ur last post :) x


----------



## Sarah+

Hadn't really occured to me at that stage (when I posted) that he was less active! 5hrs later when the dr got around to returning his calls, I realised I hadn't been feeling that much. Feel a lot better now :)

And congrats on last box!!!


----------



## Elliebank

Glad everything's ok Sarah


----------



## maybethistime

Hehe, its ok hun, I just glad everything is ok my moto is "if in dought get checked out" but saying that if it was me Id prob be humming and arring going oh I dont want to waste anyones time lol sods law that aint it lol,

Ne one noticed thier BH are worse at night mine are horried, i always have to go to the loo and and breath like a right loser haha think me fella gets a bit scared then teases me saying is she on her way, cant wait till he uses that line and me waters break hahah


----------



## Sarah+

maybethistime said:


> Ne one noticed thier BH are worse at night mine are horried, i always have to go to the loo and and breath like a right loser haha think me fella gets a bit scared then teases me saying is she on her way, cant wait till he uses that line and me waters break hahah

Yep! Sometimes I wake up with ones so strong and tight (and busting for the loo) that I wonder if I'll be able to make it without having an accident as I have to move so carefully :rofl: It's amazing how well breathing works. (Does scare me that if we need to use breathing on these 'practice contractions'.... what are we going to use on the real ones!)


----------



## godivalocks

Either I haven't had many recently or I stopped feeling BHs. On the other hand, I have to get up to go multiple times day or night.

It makes me wonder whether I'm going to go overdue :hissy:. I just hope my body starts readying itself, because OH is only going to be here so long.


----------



## maybethistime

god dont its really scaring me thinking about that, I started to think about it even more yesterday cos they where hurting that much, esp when they where coming through my back as well lol, I was like oh lord dont start and was trying my best to get back 2 sleep then up every 2 hours for the loo lol, put me in great stead when the little one arrives lol


----------



## maybethistime

godivalocks said:


> Either I haven't had many recently or I stopped feeling BHs. On the other hand, I have to get up to go multiple times day or night.
> 
> It makes me wonder whether I'm going to go overdue :hissy:. I just hope my body starts readying itself, because OH is only going to be here so long.

how long is he home for hun? dam i moan when me man does an eight hour shift and is home late cos his tea is cooked I dont no how u do it xx


----------



## godivalocks

He only gets 2 weeks, then I won't see him for months again. He's missed a lot, and going to miss more. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that he won't miss the birth of his kid, at least. 

Hopefully, my cervix will have started ripening by 39 weeks. That would mean they could induce if the kid doesn't come by due date. I would hope I would start labor naturally, but in this circumstance this kid isn't allowed to be too late.


----------



## Sarah+

G - I think that we do get used to the braxton hicks. When I was on the monitor today, they showed me my contractions on the printout, and I hadn't even felt some of them. I think this is especially true if we're busy and rushing around.

Doesn't induction work (the drugs etc.) if things haven't already started on their own? I was wondering about this the other day.


----------



## maybethistime

aww fingers crossed, if anyone comes early I hope its u hun xx


----------



## godivalocks

Sarah+ said:


> G - I think that we do get used to the braxton hicks. When I was on the monitor today, they showed me my contractions on the printout, and I hadn't even felt some of them. I think this is especially true if we're busy and rushing around.
> 
> Doesn't induction work (the drugs etc.) if things haven't already started on their own? I was wondering about this the other day.

I was told they wouldn't do it unless the cervix had already started ripening/was ripe enough. I guess drugs can help it to start ripening, but you're better off if it's already begun on its own. My guess is that there would be less of a chance that it would end up becoming a c-section.


----------



## maybethistime

aww I suppose I better finish me ironing lo, and get her clothes away and start on the next batch lol, have fun everyone x


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies,

Yay shelley - glad everything went okay at scan!! 

I had midwife this morning and had to send off a sample of urine as the one I did this morning had traces of Leucocytes(sp?), protein and glucose!! this is the 3rd time I have had this so I have to have the extra tests!! 

Apart from that I am only measuring 1 week ahead whe I have been constantly measuring 2 weeks ahead all pregnancy, I would class that as a good sign of a normal size baby until she said he was curled up into a little ball like a hedgehog so that would alter the measurement!! UNLUCKY!! 

everything seems to be good tho, BH's are just as bad but I think I seem to be getting used to them and pressure down below seems to be better!! 
I have more energy just lately too, dont know where it has come from and I dont suppose it will last but I am enjoying it whilst I can!!

Well only 1 week today until I finish work and I have just found out they will be letting me keep my company mobile whilst on Mat leave!! Excellent news, so will still have my freebie phone! Yay!!

So all in all I am in a pretty good mood!! All I need now is my LO!!!


----------



## TigerLady

Sarah -- I think G is right, my doc told me the same thing. If you get induced when your cervix is still closed and hard, it won't matter. You'll just have lots of painful contraction but no progress on the dialation front. Bad combo. 

Shell - when you get a moment -- can you update the front page? I scheduled my c-section for July 20th at 39 weeks. I still have hope that Otter will come early and I may be able to go natural then. But if he doesn't, then he will be here on the 20th!


----------



## maybethistime

Gem Hope those tests are nothing to worrie about, Ive been ironing all day i put the board at its lowest level and sat down, but my back is killing me, im still sorting out all her clothes, I have put the pink things in the wash then Im gonna stick em on radiators theres bloody loads I didnt realise lol, I have packed my hospital bag an unpacked it so many time i have no idea why lol, 

ne ways thats for me for the time being, 

Otter 20th july how exciting xx


----------



## shelleylu

TigerLady said:


> Shell - when you get a moment -- can you update the front page? I scheduled my c-section for July 20th at 39 weeks. I still have hope that Otter will come early and I may be able to go natural then. But if he doesn't, then he will be here on the 20th!


All done sweetie :)

Sarah - glad all s well - and I heard th same thing about induction too. I hope none of us need inducing!!!


----------



## maybethistime

Hey all, 

Had me midwife appointment baby is meassuring 36 weeks so Im only a few days ahead, said that she is really happy with the way my body is coping with the pregs. I asked her bout me BH and she said as long as they are not in a pattern every so mins etc then not to worrie and they have not been so Im ok. 
all aaliyahs clothes are finally washed and keep looking at them hanging up in her room she has so bloody many its 2 funny 2 loads of washing for a baby that is not even born makes me giggle. 

So im feeling very happy with my self, I only had one magnum today and what is going on lol. French fancies sitting un opened in my cupbord lol :shock: lol


----------



## SJK

my you ladies can talk :rofl:, Im trying to squeeze in this quick one before this damm pc shuts down :muaha:,

TL yay for 20th :cloud9:

Gem one week left :happydance:, Im sure the tests will be ok :hugs:

hope all else is ok, any update on LP ??

taking the wee man to a b'day party, talk soon x


----------



## godivalocks

No, I do not have any urge to clean, no nesting for me. But, I have been cleaning half the day just to make a dent in this never-ending mess. Company coming will do that for you, and I'm trying to get a head start on it. Trouble is going to be keeping it clean, once I get it clean (almost there, probably get it in a few more weeks).

As tired as I am, what would once take me half a day-a day to do, now seems like moving a mountain.


----------



## wishingonastar

SJK said:


> any update on LP ??

little pickle has put a thread on now x


----------



## honey08

:hi: julymummys.........aint been ere for a while :blush:

well were moving house, i know wot a bloody time to move :? i didnt realise how much carpets and wallpaper ing wud be , its unreal :shock: reallyknocked me bk a bit, so were guna have to do it a step at a time,a room at a time anyways :? :hissy:


----------



## whitelilly

honey08 said:


> :hi: julymummys.........aint been ere for a while :blush:
> 
> well were moving house, i know wot a bloody time to move :? i didnt realise how much carpets and wallpaper ing wud be , its unreal :shock: reallyknocked me bk a bit, so were guna have to do it a step at a time,a room at a time anyways :? :hissy:

Yeah we get the keys to our house in 2 weeks... am trying not to think about the cost!!!

Am so sore now... the bambino is still breech and he is so low down! I feel like I am about to burst and I know that it is only going to get worse :( Still, every day is a day closer to meeting my little man! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Twiglet

We got our keys thursday and we're moving in Friday...am already bored of moving and tidying up the new and old house!! :rofl: Why did we decide to do this to ourselves ladies? :rofl:


----------



## whitelilly

We still haven't sold our flat (although it's only been on market for a week) but I am panicking about paying 2 mortgages!!!! PLEASE PLEASE cross all your fingers for us that we sell it! xxx


----------



## maybethistime

right Im trying to be a good girl and do my work lol, We finally mad up with the in laws had a very strange way of saying the words sorry as in deflecting the blame on 2 us but I suppose thats just them and they are still getting our pram :happydance: which is great im just glad its all over i mean I no it really upset my Dh that they werent talking but saying that he knew they were wrong. Great thing is they now no he is willing to stand up for his misses if need be. U could tell they where really happy 2 see us which was nice n 2 be honest Id missed them as well lol. 

So i need to do me work as me FIL is going to be painting our kitchin a week today he is tryin to use the left overs from thier house turkish delight and blue :shock: but I have have already got the paint its like a dewberry colour I keep saying I dont want it but he wont listen, plus me fella has done the hall a gourgous colour and he wants to paint it again :shock: fingers crossed I can stop him, i know he means well and he wants to help but this is my home surely I should be able to say what colour should go on the wall.

Been quite lucky cos we live in a 2 beded flat it only cost us 90 pound to get the paint and wall paper, we went to glynn web adn they had some really nice discontiuned lines crown paint for 4.99 so we used those. even the kitchin and bathroom paint was 4.99 reduced from 16.99 :happydance: 

I had an awful night last night had fluid on my chest that kept trying to come up was getting up every hour felt so bad for me Dh as he had 2 get up at 6 and he was trying look after me but u could tell he was getting angry :( he said he as sorry this morning he was just tired but I dont blame him 
right thats enough of my novel if u read this far well done haha hope u all had/have a good day :mwah:


----------



## Sarah+

Glad you made up with the inlaws :) I completely agree - paint colour selection is a female thing. Putting it on the walls is for the men! I think the hubbies are getting used to being woken up during the night. If it's not the bathroom, it's leg cramps or insomnia.... oh, the joys....!


----------



## maybethistime

haha i second that lol, i feel for him tho cos he works so hard and looks after me at night etc, but hey he is gonna have 2 deal with a screaming baby at night soon so he had best get used to it, 

He emailed me and said sorry again bless him, :)


----------



## elley_baby248

OMG i have really bad backache! I'm sat here with a 2ltr bottle of orangeade behind my back because it's the only cold thing i have to stop it hurting!


----------



## godivalocks

I am just REALLY tired. The getting up multiple times a night is a curse, and it hurts to get out of bed. It's just hard to get up out of any of the furniture, really. I guess I'm not that big, but my joints really hurt and are stiff.


----------



## maybethistime

i know wat u mean hun, I was cooking tea and my back as really killing me, and Im really sick of getting up in the night if it is not to pee its to be sick it does me head in!! I really should not moan but i was close 2 tears last night cos I couldnt lay down without feeling sick :hissy: i really hope its better to night


----------



## godivalocks

maybethistime said:


> i know wat u mean hun, I was cooking tea and my back as really killing me, and Im really sick of getting up in the night if it is not to pee its to be sick it does me head in!! I really should not moan but i was close 2 tears last night cos I couldnt lay down without feeling sick :hissy: i really hope its better to night

For the most, I have to say, I've escaped the back aches. I only had a few days/nights where my back aches. It's mainly my pelvic joints (throughout pregnancy) and hips that hurt and get stiff and sore.

It's really tempting to get a catheter put in now so I can have a full night's sleep. Either that or some adult diapers :rofl: . I imagine I'd still wake up with the latter, since it's the urge that wakes you up.


----------



## whitelilly

I am up a lot at night now, either toilet, sore hips, or hubby telling me to move over, lol... I think I am hogging the bed now and it's a flippin' super king size! 

Is anyone else finding it sore on your bump to turn over? it's like he is just so heavy! i now have to roll onto my hands and knees and back out of the bed like a truck (I should have beepers for the reversing motion). Finish work next Thursday and I am soooo happy! I am starting to really need my sleep. 

EB- how on earth is a 2ltr bottle of orangeade comfy!? haha!

xxx


----------



## godivalocks

Can't say the bump is sore. But I have to use more my hands and arms to lever myself out of bed. It's very difficult.


----------



## elley_baby248

whitelilly said:


> I am up a lot at night now, either toilet, sore hips, or hubby telling me to move over, lol... I think I am hogging the bed now and it's a flippin' super king size!
> 
> Is anyone else finding it sore on your bump to turn over? it's like he is just so heavy! i now have to roll onto my hands and knees and back out of the bed like a truck (I should have beepers for the reversing motion). Finish work next Thursday and I am soooo happy! I am starting to really need my sleep.
> 
> EB- how on earth is a 2ltr bottle of orangeade comfy!? haha!
> 
> xxx

Cause it was cold and pushing against where it was sore it worked for a while till i ended up on the floor on my knees leaning on the footstool that worked better and that's how my OH found me when he came in lol 

and in other news i have just become the owner of an 04 reg mondeo zetec s 2.0Tdci... anybody want to buy it? £2800? Great family car :baby:


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

I know what you mean about getting uncomfortable! My sleep pattern has been terrible for the past week and I am constantly awake throughout the night, I too have to lever myself up to get out of bed and last night I was very close to peeing the bed! Work is still the worst tho!! I have sat there all day totally uncomfortable and in agony!! My bum has also been unbelievably numb!! 

But I aint gonna moan coz its my last day at work on Friday!! Yipee!! Only 4 days left!! I cant wait!! 

Hubby has been doing the garden for me today and has put a new path in, levelled it all and will turf it tomorrow!! Said he would like to get it done so we have some nice grass for me and bubs to sit out on in the summer!! I cant wait!! 

Well tomorrow night I have to bake a cake!I somehow have been talked into making a large chocolate gateaux for my leaving cake!! I cant moan tho coz they have done a collection so I know I will get some lovely prezzies when I leave!! 

OMG I so cant wait for this little man to come!! I am soooo excited!!


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Well I can join you on the sleep front. Sat night I had about 4 hours as I didnt go off till 5am due to a pub up the road having a party all night....grrrr...

And last night, I was woken up at 4am in agony. I lay there for an hour trying to sleep but ended up crying in pain. Under my ribs on the right hand side - really poorly pain :(

I got up and took paracetamol but it didnt help. I called the out of hours GP and he diagnosed gallstones over the phone. Npt bad considering I know I have one! When I had the kidney function scan a few months ago the sonographer said I had one, but as long as it didnt show any signs it was there, not to worry. Well, its now showing mega signs!

I had to leave work early as I only had 4 hours sleep, and went to my GP. They cant do anything till baby is here. Its not been too bad today, till tonight and its starting to ache again. 

Im hoping to god Im gonna get a good sleep. My first exam is friday and Im too tired to revise!! :(

Sorry for the long rant, but I do feel very sorry for myself!!

Hope everyone is having a better day?! Gem, I am so wishing I took earlier mat leave now - I am jealous!!

xxxxx


----------



## Elliebank

Oh no Shelley, hope the gallstone doesn't give you too much trouble :hugs:


----------



## maybethistime

oh shelly sorry about the gall stones goss heard they can be painfil.. me hubby was so tired when he got home from work that he was comtemplating going to bed at 9 lol he waiting on me, the mad head I mean he would get more sleep without me but he is a sucker for cuddles lol (all he is getting at the min hahah)


----------



## SJK

Hi girls,

just a quick one, my wee granda died on sunday night :hissy:, bless him, he fought till the end, I will catch up with you all soon xxx


----------



## maybethistime

SJK :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: sorry to hear ur news thoughts are with u and ur family at this time xx


----------



## godivalocks

Sorry for your loss, SJK.v:hugs:


----------



## Sarah+

Am thinking of you SJK :hugs:


----------



## elley_baby248

Really sorry for your loss SJK. 

Is it just me o is anybody in so much pain lately? I've had backache on and off since yesterday and loads of pressure in the bottom of my tummy along with tummy pains which are so sharp they take my breath away :-(


----------



## maybethistime

Yeh I scremed while I was on phone to me DH cos one of them took my breath away, laughed after was just glad it was just the one lol have a feeling she has dropped a little more cos at me last appointment she was in brim


----------



## geogem

SJK - sorry to hear about your sad news hun, hope your okay loadsa love x

I dont seem to be in that much pain lately, I even managed to dance with DS earlier in our mad half hour!! I am feeling alot better actually, although not having aches and pains to deal with has put my mind onto the birth!! getting a little frightened now!! Think its worse second time round when you know whats coming!! Doesnt help that hubby has other kids so has been there before, he knows what to expect - think I would prefer it if he was a novice!!

Got my birth plan sorted now and my father in law fetched the baby monitors round that he promised as a gift and my friend the nappy wrapper she bought as a gift so I'm all ready to rock and roll!! I have my growth check on the 22nd where they will decide whether its another whopper or not! I'm hoping not!! but apart from that I'm physically ready - just maybe not mentally!!


----------



## Twiglet

SJK, sorry for your loss hun :hugs: !

Shelley poor you with the gall stones! Hope they dont cause you too much discomfort :hugs: 

Well ladies had my MW appointment today and Caitlyn is 3/5ths engaged and once again there's confusion over my dates! I'm just gonna go with the flow and let my daughter come when she's ready. Midwife wrote in my notes today for an early discharge from hospital, so long as all is well, as I dont want to stay in at all :happydance:

Have been having lots of backache and pains down in my woowoo lately so am glad thats been explained by bubba girl engaging. Other than that all is well with me. Finished uni and move house on friday! Woop. 

Hope all is well with everyone else :)


----------



## Elliebank

SJK I'm so sorry, thinking of you & your family :hugs: xxx


----------



## shelleylu

Hi everyone,

SJK - sorry to hear about your grandad. At least he is resting now hun xxx

Elleybaby - hell yes to those pains. Aside from the SPD and gallstones (they are horrific) I have been achy and crap for a few days. Lots of 'shooters' down there, and lots of back ache too. I had a few bad contractions yesterday that actually made me cry!

Im hoping to get over my exams then Im ready to have her. Roll on next saturday!!!

Im off to revise. Big hugs everyone xxxxx


----------



## Sarah+

Good luck with the study Shelley :)

So exciting getting the last bits and bobs, Gem. Can't wait until my cot and changing table (finally) arrive on Thurs next week. We'll all have to post pics of the nurseries soon. 

You're brave Twiglet! I'm getting an option for an extended stay put on my notes :rofl: Figure I need all the help I can get!

Well, I officially can't lie flat/sleep on my back anymore. The weight of the baby makes me feel like I'm sufficating. Not a good sign as I've been on doctor's orders for a week now to eat less sugar etc. to ensure the bub doesn't grow too much more, but I can see the belly getting bigger by the day! Funny thing is I'm not really gaining much more weight. Did find two little stetch marks yesterday on my hips, but pale, so not too bad. Had the worst pains too, actually inside my vagina (sorry, overshare) and I swear I went to the bathroom at least 15 times yesterday. Sorry for the whining :blush:


----------



## godivalocks

Twiglet said:


> Well ladies had my MW appointment today and Caitlyn is 3/5ths engaged and once again there's confusion over my dates! I'm just gonna go with the flow and let my daughter come when she's ready. Midwife wrote in my notes today for an early discharge from hospital, so long as all is well, as I dont want to stay in at all :happydance:
> 
> Have been having lots of backache and pains down in my woowoo lately so am glad thats been explained by bubba girl engaging. Other than that all is well with me. Finished uni and move house on friday! Woop.

Hmmmm, I have to wonder whether mine is engaged. I wonder if he floats in and out of it. I get those pains in the who-ha occasionally, but I don't really have backaches. I hope to find out at my next appt. And hopefully I can get her to do an internal, since I have to have a Strep B swab, just to see if my cervix is even thinking about getting ready.


----------



## Sarah+

Yeah, I've got strep B test coming up too. Not looking forward to it as I thought it was a vaginal swab then I read in a book that it's often vag and rect. :shy:

How do they tell if/how much you are engaged?

Sooo hungry... just ate 10 minutes ago....


----------



## godivalocks

I was driving back home, and stomach acid went up into my throat. It was HORRIBLE. It burned and burned and burned. I drove to the nearest place that served soft serve and bought one to counter the acid, but it was at least 10 minutes to get there, and it burned the whole time.


----------



## Sarah+

Oh, that sounds painful :hugs:

DH and I were having dinner the other night, baked chicken and potatoes, and I finished mine and he was only halfway through. Suddenly he said, "Are you right there?" Apparently I was was staring at the untouched drumstick on his plate :rofl: He passed it over using cutlery, but I was so hungry I just picked it up with my hands! I finished off his potato too.... then went back for Jelly, cheese and crackers and a banana. I just felt like everything I ate was disappearing out of my stomach.


----------



## godivalocks

Sarah+ said:


> Oh, that sounds painful :hugs:
> 
> DH and I were having dinner the other night, baked chicken and potatoes, and I finished mine and he was only halfway through. Suddenly he said, "Are you right there?" Apparently I was was staring at the untouched drumstick on his plate :rofl: He passed it over using cutlery, but I was so hungry I just picked it up with my hands! I finished off his potato too.... then went back for Jelly, cheese and crackers and a banana. I just felt like everything I ate was disappearing out of my stomach.

:rofl: You have a really nice DH there to let you at his food. 

Thankfully, I'm at a point where I get full easily now. But I just ate when I wasn't hungry, because I figure I'd eventually be hungry later when I'm trying to sleep.

On a side note, I'm rather regretting it now and am feeling a little sick to my stomach. Almost wish I would throw it up again so I can feel better.


----------



## Twiglet

To tell how far engaged I was she got me to lie down and then felt from the middle of my pelvis down onwards and each finger breadth was another stage engaged. If its still squishy then they've not engaged apparently. :)

Sarah we've got so many people coming up (Liam's family etc and my mum is gonna be there) that I honestly think I'll have TOO many people trying to help me at home etc. My hospital isnt nice otherwise I'd consider staying to get away from the hecticness I'm sure to return to :lol:


----------



## elley_baby248

I was crippled lastnight from the pains in my stomach and back my OH thought i was going into labour i'd been having the pains since Monday night. Everytime i got one i was squeezing the life out of his thumb i was nearly crying at one point. They also had a sort of pattern not perfect but some were 12 mins apart and others 20mins. Kinda one then the other. We decided though that if i WAS in labour it would be quite funny cause i'd been out all day yesterday on and off buses shopping buying a car all while i had these horrrid pains in my stomach and back and bumpy kicking me inbetween. 

I have the midwife on Monday and my growth scan next Wednesday i'm kinda scared.


----------



## maybethistime

Aww elly sorry ur getting loads of pains :) 

i know have u feel but mine is realted to heartburn it is so horrible Its really getting me down i cant sleep unless its morning and then I feel gulity about laying in lol. 

Had a dream about me little one last night she came early haha, and she was so gourgous, only down side was in my dream i needed the loo so I handed her to me sister from the min I left she started to screm until I got back. in me dream i thought how sweet but now im worried ill have a clingy baby lol


----------



## geogem

Ha ha - does anybody think its funny how any funny pains and twinges we get we start thinking about giving birth!! 

I did this last week, was getting a few twinges and had a thought hey - this could be it , then thought shut up you silly cow its the same ones you've been getting all the way through!! 

I have decided tho ignorance is definately bliss - I was never this petrified with the first!! 

Oh well still feeling good - aches have definately eased this week and starting to feel human again!! to the point where some days I dont even feel pregnant til I get a limb sticking out of my belly!!


----------



## Sarah+

Oh, Elley_B. I'm sure it's all fine. We all seem to be having pains around this time and they seem to settle down for most people so try not to worry. :hugs: The good thing is that if any of our babies did come now, this far along, they'd probably be completely fine. 

I know what you mean Gem! I think we sometimes have visions of that little pain here or there ending up in our bubs falling out as we're walking along the street, lol! :rofl: So much info out there.... does it reassure us or just scare us? 

LO is kick boxing on my ribs today.


----------



## elley_baby248

I'm fine i've decided to ignore it till it goes away lol


----------



## godivalocks

geogem said:


> Ha ha - does anybody think its funny how any funny pains and twinges we get we start thinking about giving birth!!
> 
> I did this last week, was getting a few twinges and had a thought hey - this could be it , then thought shut up you silly cow its the same ones you've been getting all the way through!!
> 
> I have decided tho ignorance is definately bliss - I was never this petrified with the first!!
> 
> Oh well still feeling good - aches have definately eased this week and starting to feel human again!! to the point where some days I dont even feel pregnant til I get a limb sticking out of my belly!!

I've only really paid attention to any recent changes. Not that I think I'm going to go any time soon, but I am hoping that it's a sign that my body is starting to prepare. I really don't want to get induced, so hope he comes naturally by the time OH is here.


----------



## SJK

Hey girls, hope you are all ok, sorry about all the aches and pains, I know the feeling, my legs / ankles have started to swell and covered in white spots, mw yday said it was sitting in the sun, which I havent been doing :rofl:

she said beany was 3/5 engaged, and they would give me a sweep at 40 weeks if nothing happened before,

anyways better go and get my clothes ready for the funeral tomorrow, my ordinary black trousers and pray the belly belt keeps them up :rofl:, thankyou for all your messages xxx :hugs:


----------



## godivalocks

Well, the kid is heads down, but I forgot to ask whether he is engaged. I'm going to assume so.


----------



## elley_baby248

I know bumpy wasn't engaged last time i went the midwife but am there again on Monday and am hoping she tells me he is now because that would explain all the pressure


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Went for another growth scan today, and guess what girls? Babay is no longer small - but big!

Consultant asked wht I'd eaten in the last 2 weeks to gain so much. Baby is now measuring 6lb, - thats alb a week. If she continues to grow that fast she'll be 11lb full term! lol..

They want me to go back in 2 weeks to check everything is ok and she really isnt going to be a monster. I asked the consultant about the pains ive been getting (sound like we're ll the same at the minute) she said its probably because baby is too big for my body - I htought well how did I squeeze a 10.4 baby out last time then?!!!

She also said its due to the hormones your body releases a few weeks before they are due. She said we cant dso anything about them - sorry girls..

Oh yeah, she also said I needed to start on the pineapple and hot curries too - take heed ladies with large bubbas!!


Hope you're all ok. 

SJK - hope eevrything is ok tomorrow. Not the nicest thing for you to go through. Sending you lotsof hugs xx

Im off to revise. First exam tomorrow and Im scared!!

TTFN everyone xxxx


----------



## Sarah+

That is so fantastic Shelley :) :hugs: And welcome to the big baby club, lol. 

What's with the pineapple and hot curries? Is that to bring on labour?

I'm so keen to hear how much our bub has grown in the last two weeks. Have our appointment on Tues. I've been really good (well, pretty good) with my sugar restriction and I've only put only 3/4 pound since appointment, so hopefully he can't have grown too much..... can he?

Thanks for the info re pains too.

Oh, and I'm so loosing my mind. I looked at your ticker and thought, "Wow, Shelley hasn't got long to go! She's 35 weeks. Forgot she was a few weeks ahead of me." ...... Then I remembered I'm 35 weeks Saturday and you're only 2 days ahead of me, and it scared me! Good luck with the exam


----------



## shelleylu

lmao Sarah - bless you!

How scary is it? Not long to go now for us girls. For me its still not real untill lo is here safe and sound - and Im not getting any sleep and Im moaning to you girls about how crap i feel! lol

Sarah - Hot curries and pineapple for starting things off - yes. The consultant was an Indian lady, and she sounded like she knew what she was talking about! haha.. Apparently there is an enzyme in pineapple that can start things going, and curries are meant to get your insides moving along quickly, which can sometimes kick start things. Who knows. The way I feel today I wish she'd pop out now. Im so uncomfy and achy. Seems like everytime I stand up she drops down and lands on a nerve. It makes me feel like Im going to wee myself and it really hurts :(

Oh yeah, forgot to mention. For those of you who have not been lucky - yet...

Piles will soon be on the way. The dreaded hemordoids (Sp?) I went to the loo yesterday (number 1 too!) I checked the tissue (as ever incase of plug etc..) and there was bright red blood. At first I thought I was bleeding and I was going to die - as you do... But then after about 200 wipes, released it must be from the back end - sorry if TMI but I literally bled all day everytime I went to the toilet - which is a lot.

I just wanted to warn you girls, because Ive had no pain, no lumps or bumps appear, and it is very alarming. I only know from having DS that a lot of PG women get them. Fingers crossed for you all!!! Im hoping to god this clears up before labour. Can you imagine bleeding everywhere? As if a labouring women doesnt have enough to be paranoid about!!!!lol


----------



## godivalocks

Yes, it's getting scary close. So much to do, so little time (or motivation) to do it.


----------



## godivalocks

Oh, and is anyone else feeling kinda sickly. Last night I felt like I wanted to throw up. Night before, too, etc. I'm thinking it might have something to do with hormones.


----------



## Sarah+

Yeah, I do. I put it down to feeling so squashed up inside, that my stomach is being crammed up too high.


----------



## Twiglet

A lot of us seem to be carrying whoopers by scans...I cant wait to see if the weights they've predicted are true! I've done rubbish on the sugar reduction side so well done Sarah on actually managing it!! :lol: 

Am gonna get started on the pineapple and curries this weekend I think...especially as now they're unsure of my dates again...seriously how many times can they be unsure?! 

Piles...I noticed I had them saturday :( was very upset about them and made Liam go get me some anusol...and then today found stretchmarks on my breasts! Nowhere else as of yet...but my breasts haven't even gone up that much whereas my belly has! Odd. 

I wake up and go to bed feeling ill now Godiva :( sad times...I just keep reminding myself...6 weeks (well who knows now?! I sure dont haha)


----------



## godivalocks

Up until recently, I haven't had any heartburn. Now it's like it's all day every day. I think the kid is just too dang big. Don't tell me I'm going to have heartburn for the next 3+ weeks!


----------



## SJK

Hi girls xx

glad all ok at the scan shelley, good luck with your exam today xx

I cant believe we're nearly there, I picked up the moses basket on wed and its gorgeous, will post a pic later :cloud9:

Ive heard of the pinapple, maybe start trying stuff next week :happydance:xx


----------



## wishingonastar

yeah i'm gonna go on the pineapple as of 21st june as thats day before maternity leave kicks in (i'd rather bubs doesn't arrive til then else maternity leave starts early and i lose the annual leave i'm currently on!)
be warned...you have to eat quite a lot (the equivalent of like two pineapples) for it to have an effect and i know from experience that just eating one whole pineapple gave me horrendous stomach pains and i literally took my bum for a wee :rofl: sorry tmi!!! :rofl:


----------



## whitelilly

hi girls.... just a quick post as off to uni (finish uni and work next thursday yipppeee) but I heard that getting a pedicure/ foot massage can stimulate labour too xxx


----------



## whitelilly

wishingonastar said:


> yeah i'm gonna go on the pineapple as of 21st june as thats day before maternity leave kicks in (i'd rather bubs doesn't arrive til then else maternity leave starts early and i lose the annual leave i'm currently on!)
> be warned...you have to eat quite a lot (the equivalent of like two pineapples) for it to have an effect and i know from experience that just eating one whole pineapple gave me horrendous stomach pains and i literally took my bum for a wee :rofl: sorry tmi!!! :rofl:

:rofl: haha xx


----------



## maybethistime

Aww hey people well im gonna start trying to get things moving from next week as well, I cant wait tillshe is where, I was so board yesterday u should of seen the cleaning then I got a suprise visit from me cousion he was so funny kept me laughing till me hubby came home i didnt even realise the time and i didnt even start tea :shock:


----------



## wishingonastar

i want to know where my flippin nesting instinct is that everyone else seems to have???
i have zero motivation to clean and tidy yet i really need to cos the house is disgraceful!


----------



## maybethistime

Lol mine seems 2 come and go, i have a huge panick that she is going to come early she can come on the 20 cos me hubby gets paid and it will give me a day to eveything else i need lol


----------



## wishingonastar

thanks thats reassuring hun...
sounds like we're both encouraging eviction around the same time too! lol
we're our own mini 'big brother' :rofl:


----------



## maybethistime

some times I think i do it cos it think I should be doing if that makes sence lol I think its me u and SJK cos we are all due around the same time, I think G wants to be on time so her DH can be there


----------



## geogem

OMG last day at work today!! I cant believe it, actually starting to feel real now!!

I havent got the nesting thing, I had a mad blitz the other week and then lost it all again!! really must get a few things sorted tho, suppose I have no excuse now I have no work to go to!

I only have 5 weeks to go - seems so close!!


----------



## maybethistime

:happydance: yay for ur last day at work hun


----------



## whitelilly

Well uni was cancelled so I am at home on the computer doing clinic letters... type type type, that's all I flippin do! I also got a letter in this morning saying I have to amend my research proposal to make it satisfactory! Hmph. I am also in a alot of pain as bambino seems to be lying transverse and it stratching me to infinity and beyond! 

Rant over... sorry, just feeling sorry for meself! xxx


----------



## maybethistime

WL :hugs: hope there is light at the end of the tunnel with work soon x


----------



## godivalocks

wishingonastar said:


> i want to know where my flippin nesting instinct is that everyone else seems to have???
> i have zero motivation to clean and tidy yet i really need to cos the house is disgraceful!

Don't worry...I don't have it, either. The only motivation I have is that I'm supposed to have a lot of family coming in, and so for the next few weeks I'm going to be slowly tackling what needs to be done. I'd much rather not, at this point.

If it weren't for that, my house would be a pig sty right now. I'm just too weary most of the time, and a lot of things are hurting.


----------



## wishingonastar

oh you girls have made me feel soooo much better...july is perhaps the month for lazy non nesting mums to be :) :rofl:


----------



## maybethistime

ne one no where i get this MAT B1 - Maternity Certificate from, me Dh work has asked for a copy of it and as i dont work I didjnt apply and even if i did wouldnt no where 2 start lol ne ideas?


----------



## Elliebank

You get it from yr midwife/doctor chick


----------



## maybethistime

cheers hun god dont ya hate it when things get left to the last min lol


----------



## godivalocks

maybethistime said:


> cheers hun god dont ya hate it when things get left to the last min lol

That makes me laugh, considering all I have, still, are the baby clothes. Oh, I did splurge and get some nursing bras, but I'm tempted to take them back because they were so darn expensive, and the only real difference from a normal bra is they have a little plastic clip on the strap. Jeesh.


----------



## Elliebank

godivalocks said:


> That makes me laugh, considering all I have, still, are the baby clothes. Oh, I did splurge and get some nursing bras, but I'm tempted to take them back because they were so darn expensive, and the only real difference from a normal bra is they have a little plastic clip on the strap. Jeesh.

I got my nursing bra's on Ebay. One was a bargain at £5.99 & the other not bad at £9.99.


----------



## maybethistime

Lol G, I cant stand it i like 2 be organised lol, 

EB nursing bras how many sizes do u go up or do u get ur normal size, i was gonna get messured up for them but i bet they will try make me pay more


----------



## godivalocks

I got a couple nursing tanks, and a few nursing sport-type bras. They were about $17/piece, which is probably somewhat equivalent to what you spent.

The tanks I wanted most, since I should be able to wear that in the hospital and not have to have everything on display, iykwim.


----------



## Elliebank

I presumed you just bought yr normal size TBH. That's what I've done & they do seem a little too big so maybe they are bigger on purpose to allow for growth


----------



## godivalocks

maybethistime said:


> Lol G, I cant stand it i like 2 be organised lol,
> 
> EB nursing bras how many sizes do u go up or do u get ur normal size, i was gonna get messured up for them but i bet they will try make me pay more

I got what size I am now, pretty much. You will go up in size when your milk comes in, but from what I read, it should settle back down closer to what you are around now. I figure with stretchy tanks, sport-types, it gives leeway, either way.

Also, the breastfeeding class I went to said to try and stay away from underwire bras, if you can, and get bras with sewn support. Underwires can contribute to clogged milk ducts, etc, if I recall right.


----------



## maybethistime

G- thank you, i might order them off line then, tank tops sound like a good idea as well


----------



## godivalocks

I'm trying to hold off going shopping until family is here. I'm hoping to inherit a crib from friends trying to get rid of theirs. I will be purchasing a travel system a little closer to the date, and hopefully inheriting another car seat for back-up.

Family is supposed to bring some diapers/wipes/bath stuff for baby. I have clothes, but I'll probably pick up a bunch of plain onsies. I'll also probably get a baby backpack since I don't see myself lugging around a baby carrier everywhere. 

Hmmmm, crib sheets/pads.

That will probably cover me for now. Honestly, you really don't need a whole lot to start out with.


----------



## Twiglet

I have NO nesting instincts at all and I hope it stays like this...I hate housework and only do it when I have to :blush: I loveeee cooking though and have been doing that loads lately and Liam thinks that's my nesting instinct so I'll leave him to that :happydance:

Ahh I have had some wonderful news! One of our realtives was told she was infertile and so they gave up trying as they couldn't have IVF due to him already having kids...well 3 years down the line she's 12 weeks pregnant with a happy little bean! :D am so happy for her :D :D


----------



## maybethistime

I know wat u mean twig, my friend had been trying four years got told only way she would fall would be through ivf but they decided to get married first then poof she falls preg she has a 8 month now, and she thought that was a mirical well she is preg again after 8 months of trying doctors really no nothing lol


----------



## Twiglet

Exactly...sometimes I feel that doctors are too easy with the word infertile. 

I was told I'd have to wait a longlong time before getting pregnant and that my chances were really slim...well I got pregnant on the pill so boo to them! 

Ahh and another baby? Bless her such a lovely thing when people get pregnant after being told they wont :D


----------



## godivalocks

Twiglet said:


> Exactly...sometimes I feel that doctors are too easy with the word infertile.
> 
> I was told I'd have to wait a longlong time before getting pregnant and that my chances were really slim...well I got pregnant on the pill so boo to them!
> 
> Ahh and another baby? Bless her such a lovely thing when people get pregnant after being told they wont :D

Yeah, I have a relative told she couldn't have any, and then she was.


----------



## maybethistime

yeh I know doctors did my head in lol


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Ah thats so nice for your friends and relle's to be having babies when they shouldnt - if you get me?! 

Hope everyone is well? I had my exam today which wasnt too bad to be fair. I dont think I'll do as well next wk with chemistry and physics - but you never know! Lots of revising needed me thinks...

Well today I am suffering. EVERYTHING hurts! Back, bones, legs... and sorry girls Im not cool and the gang - I have nesting - but Im a bit of a clean a hollic and im always cleaning so its not different. Just tonight (even though Im in agony from being out all day) I have had the cupboard under the stairs out and cleaned it all!

I got me some rasberry leaf tea today too. I figured if baby is 6lb now, she'd be ok being born - so Im starting! Long walks, lots of curries and tea. Fingers crossed!! Not too sure about the pineapple though, my insides are unpredictable at the best of times - let alone bum wee!!

xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

can i just say how lovely it was to log on this morning and read all the miracle stories about your friends and relatives :)
and about you twiglet!! hope the move went well...?

good luck for your exams shelleylu - you'll feel great when you're done :) i've finally finished all my degree and nvq work and it feels awesome :happydance:

sorry to hear you're hurting :( my feet and legs were sooooo sore by the time i went to bed from being on them all day sorting out the nursery. i couldn't stand on my feet cos they were so swollen it hurt and i even had deep creases round some of my toes where the skin had swelled so much! i've left a message on my facebook status saying 'ellie isn't here right now, leave a message with elephant lady and ellie will get back to you after the birth!!' :rofl:


----------



## maybethistime

Shelly good luck with the exams Ive done mine for this year sure u will do top I know wat u mean about the pain but i had a lovely sleep last night pillows stacked high and the heartburn only hit once, I wish i was still sleeping but me Dh had work and woke me up feel gulity if i go back to bed now lol. 

Wishing: :rofl:


----------



## godivalocks

Weekends are the slow days.


----------



## godivalocks

Wow, I have been unbelievably tired today. I've slept a good portion of the day away, and now I'm worried I won't sleep tonight.


----------



## Sarah+

You must bee 'full term' tomorrow G? Congrats :) I heard the nesting thing was a once you're actually in labour thing?


No more work Gem! :happydance:

I had rather strong BH all day yesterday. DH are I had theatre tix for the night, and still went but at one stage I was seriously worried I was going to have the little guy at intermission :rofl:

How do you tell the difference between strong and quite painful BH and proper contractions? Is it just that the proper ones don't stop coming? I feel fine today.


----------



## godivalocks

Sarah+ said:


> You must bee 'full term' tomorrow G? Congrats :) I heard the nesting thing was a once you're actually in labour thing?
> 
> 
> No more work Gem! :happydance:
> 
> I had rather strong BH all day yesterday. DH are I had theatre tix for the night, and still went but at one stage I was seriously worred I was going to have the little guy at intermission :rofl:
> 
> How do you tell the difference between strong and quite painful BH and proper contractions? Is it just that the proper ones don't stop coming? I feel fine today.

I guess, technically. I think I will go all the way to my due date (unless they induce for OH reasons) or after, though.

As far as the difference, I don't know. Everyone says you'll kno. But all the literature says it's more to do with the timing. *shrug*


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Well another long wknd is here. You're right G, they are long days! Good job really, we've so much to do right now. We spent all day yesterday buying and building bedrrom furniture - ours - not LO's! OH was meant to be finishing room, but we went shopping in the morning and came across a massive bargain. In Next they had gorgeous oak bedrrom set. 2 sets of draws and bedside untis. Original cost was £600 and we got the lot for £140! Took all day to set up though and change room around etc... I was in sooooo much pain last night and I didnt do any revising! :(

Sarah - the differnce between BH and contractions is very significant!!!! I guess you'll only know when the time comes, but trust me, you'll know. 

Labour doesnt usually just start off with bad contractions. I remember with DS feeling ill all day with really bad tummy ache. Felt like I had bad case of trapped wind. I sat on the sofa all day feeling sick with a bad head. It wasnt till 11pm that these tummy pains felll into regular pattern. I'd been in labour all day, i just didnt release it! Come 11pm when it started properly, I knew straight away. I have terrible BH now. Days like yesterday when Im up and about, I have a pretty much constant hard bump and it hurts, but its differnt to contractions. It sounds a bit condesending, sorry - I dont mean it to be - but you will know when the real thing happens.

As for today. Physics, chemistry and the indoors. Hayfever is so bad I cant even sit in the garden today :(

Hope everyone is alrght though :)


----------



## godivalocks

Wow, Shell, sounds like you found a great deal on your furniture! :happydance:


----------



## maybethistime

blooming ehck shell that is good, I just got those double canvaus ones for both our rooms was not feeling to spend loads on the rest.. 

FULL Term 2mo whop whop


----------



## geogem

OMG ladies, its soooo scary to hear you all saying "full term!" 

Well, everything is fine in this camp - had a lovely BBQ yesterday and invited some family and friends and it was lovely, although I think I got eaten on my boobs by a giant bug - I have a huge lump!! It was a bit crap watching everyone else drinking their nice cold beers whilst I was on water but hey I'll live for another couple of weeks!!

Although we got loads of compliments on the food as all salad, potatoes, onions etc were homegrown from our allotment!! becoming proper jamie olivers!! 
I even have a massive strawberry patch and thought about giving them for dessert but ha ha nah - me to selfish and decided to sit and eat a load to myself!! 

well everything is good - feeling quite healthy at the mo, think finishing work has had a great pshycological effect!!

chat later ladies!!

ttfn!!


----------



## mummy2chimps

I was reading through your earlier posts, you posted that you had needed growth scans due to blood around cord insertion? was this called a subamniotic haematoma? I have just been told I have one nad am trying tofind out more about it - did you have any bleeding with it?

Hope u don't mind me asking


----------



## godivalocks

geogem said:


> OMG ladies, its soooo scary to hear you all saying "full term!"
> 
> Well, everything is fine in this camp - had a lovely BBQ yesterday and invited some family and friends and it was lovely, although I think I got eaten on my boobs by a giant bug - I have a huge lump!! It was a bit crap watching everyone else drinking their nice cold beers whilst I was on water but hey I'll live for another couple of weeks!!
> 
> Although we got loads of compliments on the food as all salad, potatoes, onions etc were homegrown from our allotment!! becoming proper jamie olivers!!
> I even have a massive strawberry patch and thought about giving them for dessert but ha ha nah - me to selfish and decided to sit and eat a load to myself!!
> 
> well everything is good - feeling quite healthy at the mo, think finishing work has had a great pshycological effect!!
> 
> chat later ladies!!
> 
> ttfn!!

Try a nice, fresh brewed ICED tea. Beats a cold beer any day, imo. Then again, I think beer tastes nasty (as well as other alcoholic beverages). Blagh! :rofl:

And all that talk about home grown veggies...mmmmm, nothing like it. I wasn't able to put anything in until late, and even still, I don't have a proper garden, so it will be a while before I get anything out of what I planted.


----------



## maybethistime

Well im am fully baked lol come out baby girl out ya come lol, well had a midwife appoinment 2day and she is engaged whop de whop midwide dont reckon ill go full term as she is measuring spot on for wat she needs to be, she went its been a pleasure dealing with me nice and stright forward lol, I went hey ill see u in 2 weeks and she went we will see haha, fingers crossed lol Im going for the 24th or any wednesday im not sure why I just have a feeling hahah lets see if I am right


----------



## godivalocks

Wow, MB, that would be nice if she were right!

I'm measuring right on time, too, but they were still scheduling me appts. for AFTER my due date. They better not make me go that long, considering the circumstances!

I do want to hold off until he's here, though. And I want at least one day where we can go out and have dinner together and see a movie and have one last couple date.


----------



## maybethistime

I know wat u mean G, I couldnt believe it when she said it I want her 2 wait at least till fri cos I am skint lol, I have nappies etc but we want to go watch a film on friday and have a meal out being just "us". I bet as she said that i will go over due :rofl:


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

congrats on 37 wks maybe!

Well my first official day off work today and I've loved it - hubby is off until Friday too so will be spending some time together this week!! 

Well that is if I can get off the toilet!! I have had really bad belly today and this morning I didnt think I'd make it to the loo!! I know some people say that before you go into labour you have a clearout but I hope this isnt it!! I have 3 weeks of annual leave to take first and then he can come!! then my mat leave wont have to start early!!


----------



## maybethistime

aww bless u gem, I have not had a "clear out" so 2 speak but I have been consitpated, which is shit as I have not had any problems in that department until now lol oh well not long left... im staving lol must go hunt for food lol


----------



## elley_baby248

Gem i woke up exactly the same today which was weird. Been to the midwife this afternoon and he is engaged which was the best thing ever! I had noticed that over the past few days he has dropped an awful lot along with loads of pressure made me think he could of before she said but he is still back to back. I've come out of there smiling for the 1st time ever and the midwife i seen (mine must be on labour ward duties again) was absolutey lovely i wouldn't mind seeing her again tbh. 

Got my growth scan on wednesday


----------



## geogem

In all fairness I have had tons of pressure on my back passage so maybe he could'av dropped but my belly doesnt look any different so I dont really know. 

But they do say that 2nd babies dont always engage or stay engaged until the very end they can keep popping back up!! that'd just be my luck!!


----------



## shelleylu

Hey ladies.

Another loooooooong day at work. Why did I think working till 37 weeks would be a good idea????

Lots of revising to do so just a quick one to say hi. I have had to dash to the loo twice today Gem, I think its prpbably a bit of nerves and a bit of baby pressure. I had a few 'proper' contractions at work too and a few zaps in my cervix. Think little girl is on her down - lets hope she hurries up!!!

Im off to have a leaf tea with my school books.

Big hugs everyone xxx


----------



## shelleylu

mummy2chimps said:


> I was reading through your earlier posts, you posted that you had needed growth scans due to blood around cord insertion? was this called a subamniotic haematoma? I have just been told I have one nad am trying tofind out more about it - did you have any bleeding with it?
> 
> Hope u don't mind me asking

Hi Mummy2chimps,

I went for a scan at around 6-7 weeks as I had pain in my side (was a cyst) but at the scan they noticed a weird area next to cord insertion - it looked like blood inside the womb. As LO was tiny, it looked massive along side! We had to go and have loads of scans to check what it was. Over the few weeks, they decided it turned cystic - or basically hardened. 

I ov'd twice that month (we were trying so everything was monitored!!) It was suggested at one scan that it could have been a twin of my LO that didnt make it and bled out.

I was told I may miscarry a few times and it was touch and go for aaaaages. The cyst looked like the moon in my womb at one point - it had a face! Everytime we had a scan it changed shape, and everyone who saw it said they'd never seen anything like it.
I never bled once, although I had blood in my wee for weeks which I had every test for and they couldnt figure out - so it was probably from this cyst thing. At about 15 weeks we had a specialst scan and it had disappeared! Since then so far so good :)

Hope that answers some questions hun. I hope you're ok if you're going through t - its very scary. PM me if you'd like to xxx


----------



## geogem

Well ladies after 4 hours of no poohing I thought I was over it!! big mistake!! had my tea and then within an hour my belly starts gurgling and I have just had to go wee out of my bum!! he he oops sorry!!

I was going to venture into town tomorrow but dont know if I dare now!!


----------



## whitelilly

ola ladies... yay for being full term MB!!! :)

I finish work in three days! Cannot wait!!! 

Been very emotional today, I asked DH to get me a can of diet coke and after work I had a nap and then went to fridge to get it and he'd forgotten. I actually cried! :rofl: 

My feet have also been swelling up now and again... have any of you ladies had this? xx


----------



## TigerLady

Yup -- swollen feet and ankles seem to come and go. They are always a tad swollen, but can get bad if I don't put my feet up some or if it is a really hot day. Normal stuff, I think. As long as your face and hands don't swell massively and quickly (sign of pre-eclampsia) then you are probably fine.


----------



## elley_baby248

I'm getting lots of back pressure because baby is back to back which is a bit of a pain lol I'm hoping it means he is getting ready to make hs entrance into the world sooner rather than later cause i'll be honest and this sounds horrible but i'm so bored of being pregnant!


----------



## Sarah+

Me too Elley_B. I feel bad admitting it but the novelty has worn off and it seems to be dragging... not helped by the fact that this morning I found a stretch mark on my tummy :cry: It's only an inch long and pale, but once it starts..... I was hoping I would escape with just the two little ones on my hips. 

Just got back from the dr. Baby now 7.7lbs, but I'd lost a pound, which I was pleased with as it proved to the doc that I'd been following my sugar ban. Head and tummy still 3 weeks ahead, but legs normal. In the doctor's words - just a fat baby! He didn't mention if baby had engaged and I didn't ask. Will wait till next time. 

Went out and bought my breast pump after the appointment. I'd been putting it off as I wanted an electric but they seem rediculously expensive, but ended up coughing up the cash and going with the Medela Swing (weird name... swinging isn't a feature I was looking for in a pump....). 

So exciting we have full-termers in our thread.... could be a baby anytime!

:blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink:


----------



## elley_baby248

I have stretch marks on my ANKLE! So you have gotten off lightly. The novelty really has worn off and am sick of being poked prodded uncomfy and having to answer the same questions over and over again. 

I've got my growth scan tomorrow kinda can't wait to see what they say but then i kinda don't wanna know what they are going to say either.


----------



## maybethistime

Aww bless u I have strech marks all over my tummy ad I keep moaning and me Dh says they are beautiful (who is he kidding) bless. WL i have asked me Dh 2 get me something and if he forget i get up set adn he goes back out hahah no matter how late good job we have a 24 hour garage on corner hahah


----------



## elley_baby248

I wouldn't mind but it's only on one ankle lol like my body couldn't be arsed to make my legs match haha


----------



## maybethistime

EB hahah see wat ya mean now lol


----------



## elley_baby248

It's so stupid lol i even whinged at the midwife about it yesterday saying it took the mick that they couldn't even match!


----------



## SJK

Hi Girls,

my you ladies can talk :rofl:, well my grandads funeral was perfect for a perfect gentleman :cloud9::cloud9:, bless him.

Just done a quick catch up on all the posts, hope you all relatively well :happydance:, I went to doc yday with a sty and got him to chk bp and its up, I have some protein , swollen feet and headaches, so he wants me back today at 2 and Im hoping to be started in the next wee while or so , I think Ive had enough and its getting harder xx

will let yous know, known my luck though, they wont :rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## godivalocks

No wonder I've been so tired lately. All I did last night, it seemed, was flip, flip, flip, flip, flip, and get up to pee. 

No position is comfortable for long. Can't lie on my tummy, can't lie on my back because it's hard to breath, and if I lie on my side for long, the hip I'm lying on starts hurting. :hissy: And it's not easy to haul my carcass around, so I'm fairly awake to have to do it.


----------



## maybethistime

:hugs: G


----------



## elley_baby248

Yeah i know that feeling and it's embarassing trying to turn over cause i feel huge and it's like trying to move a beached whale


----------



## SJK

well girls Im back, told you :rofl:

The midwives were talking about keeping me, bp was 150/100, swelling, headaches and floaters and I was secretly hoping they would to get a rest but the consultant chased me :rofl:, they wont be letting me go the 12 over the due date, I will be induced in or around if not before,

I have just eaten a whole pineapple, well it was sliced and am now suffering with heartburn, cant win.


----------



## TigerLady

godivalocks said:


> No wonder I've been so tired lately. All I did last night, it seemed, was flip, flip, flip, flip, flip, and get up to pee.
> 
> No position is comfortable for long. Can't lie on my tummy, can't lie on my back because it's hard to breath, and if I lie on my side for long, the hip I'm lying on starts hurting. :hissy: And it's not easy to haul my carcass around, so I'm fairly awake to have to do it.

I could have written this about me -- word for exact word!!! I know EXACTLY how you feel!!! :hugs:


----------



## shelleylu

Hey birdies x

Hope everyones well? Ive just finished work and Im off to college to study for exam in the morning. I am mega tired and I have seriously had enough. 

I could have told you weeks ago Im bored of feeling like this - its nothing to feel guilty about!!!

SJK - you need to take it easy my girl. Serously, you dont want to be faced with full blown PE as its not nice. REST REST REST!!! thats my advice. Ignore washing and ironing or anything else you need to do and sit down in the garden, listen to the birds and eat some chocolate :)

Girls, my hands are swollen and I feel fat. They are actually throbbing at the ends lol.

Feels like baby wants to come out today. Had loads of BH and super bad tightenings around bottom of bump. Also loads of pressure in my bum (nice). I had a rasberry tes this morning though, so I think thats what causes it - you need to get on the wagon and join my ladies - its great for false alarms - I scared my colleagues loads today with contractions!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elliebank

I've been having RLT for over a week now & it's done nothing!!

EDIT - not that I want it to, too early yet!!


----------



## wishingonastar

sjk you be careful young lady!


----------



## maybethistime

I know wat u mean about the heart burn its depressing anything that passes my lips I cant have it. I have gavison after I eat and them fancy something else :dohh: then decided agaisnt. :( not faire lol. 

Well baby has been super active I thought they slowed down at this stage but she seems to be finding space from some where lol


----------



## godivalocks

Mine's pretty active, too, MB.

I'm getting rather nervous, considering that I'm not feeling any kind of BHs that I'm aware of. It's making me think I'll go past due. I was kinda hoping a day or two early for OH's sake.

I do know the kid is in my pelvis. I can feel him wiggle around beneath my hip bones.


----------



## maybethistime

Yeh G its right down there meaning I have 2 pee all the time lol oh well fingers crossed not long now


----------



## SJK

morning girls :happydance:

well I ate my pineapple and suffered with heartburn, cant win :rofl:, also had a curry, altho not together !! going out this morn to get rlt and clary sage for the bath, altho doubt it'll work for me. Im getting a scan on monday to see the weight and be given a date if nothing happens before then :happydance:, 

does anyone else just want it over now x


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies, 

Well I fianally got my HIP Grant!! yipee!! its only taken 11 weeks nearly!! 

I still feel good but am also struggling with sleep but now I am not at work it istn such a problem!! 

DS and DH are both getting really excited now - hubby has become really huggy and kissy lately which I must admit I am quite enjoying!! sorry to be soppy but has made me realise how much I really love him!! 

Well I know its a bit late but since stepdaughter has moved out we now have a spare room so we are starting the nursery tonight!! We had already painted it just before she moved out but we are going to just change the accessories and get the furniture changed around and move the cot in!! I cant wait for this baby now, I just cant wait to hold him in my arms and see what he looks like.... My little Blake. Ha ha - cant believe we have managed to keep the name a secret from everyone we know for sooooo long!! even the other kids dont know!!

but hey - nearly there girls!! we'll be having our babies before we know it!!


----------



## geogem

OMG - Last box!! I'm scared now!!


----------



## maybethistime

whoo last box gem :happydance: i just woke up i feel so bad :blush: its the only time I can seem to get some sleep, 

Hows this for luck i must of lost a tenner in my house bout 2 months back and me FIL came round to paint the kitchin on monday and I just walked in kitchen and found it rolled up the way I left it It went throught he wash and the dryier hahaha wat a result im was down 2 me last pennies as well it werent a prob as merv gets paid on friday lol but I have a tenner whoo lol imagine all the magnums I can buy french fancies hahaha (how sad)


----------



## elley_baby248

Well i'm back from my growth scan. He is 37+5 i'm only 34+2! They have booked me in for a sweep at 39 weeks so the 22nd July and want me at the hospital for it to be done my midwife isn't allowed to do it but hey ho i could have him a week early although everybody is reckoning he will be here by the first week in July.........


----------



## maybethistime

Well I got the results for one of my exams :happydance: I past but I could of done better :dohh: but a pass is a pass so they say, fingers crossed Ill pass my marketing one and the other assinments I did cos I really dont want to have to resit, 

Its not faire her movements are really beging to hurt me now and my pelvis jesus oh well ill live I hope I will ne way.


----------



## maybethistime

Well me again I got 2.1 on my marketing (b) thank god it drags my marks back up average of a 2.2 so Im on course god Im sooo happy :happydance: I was panicing about the exam but i actully did better in the exam than the assinment :dohh: lol


----------



## geogem

well done maybe!! like you say a pass is a pass!!


----------



## TigerLady

SJK said:


> does anyone else just want it over now x

ME!!!!!

And I am not even as far as you are. :dohh:

Elley - do they really think he will come weeks early?? Otter was measuring 37 weeks at 32 weeks :shock: but no one seemed to think that would cause him to come early. Just be really big! I hope he does come early. That would be fantastic!


----------



## whitelilly

Hi ladies! I cannot believe how close this is all getting now! 

I FINISH WORK TOMORROW YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! 

I am starting to stress a bit as still not sold our flat and we get keys to new house next Friday... I hope we sell it!!!

xxxxx


----------



## wishingonastar

goodness whitelilly...hope you do sell it! can you afford to pay two mortgages for a while if not???
:hugs:


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

At work again. I seem to spean all my days here !!!!

Had another exam yesterday, went to work all day and then college again all night - it was horrific. I am sooooooo tired.. Last exam tomorrow so fingers crossed. means I'll be studying all night though :(

Still, at least its the weekend nearly!

Ive got shokcing back ache. Anyone else? I thought it was my bed, then I thought it was labour, now I just think its sheer size of my baby pressing down lol..

Need some sweeties.. I know its early, but I seem to be constantly starving again now!!

Im off to the naughty machine TTFN xxxxxx


----------



## Elliebank

Hi Shelley.

My back kills when I'm sat at my desk but is ok the rest of the time. I've tried cushions which do help it for a bit but it always ends up hurting. I have my feet up today as my feet swelled up quite badly last night so maybe the different position will help my back.

Is yrs hurting all the time? :hugs:


----------



## godivalocks

The small of my back has been hurting, too. I thought it was from all the flipping around at night. This has only been over the last few days.


----------



## elley_baby248

TigerLady said:


> SJK said:
> 
> 
> does anyone else just want it over now x
> 
> ME!!!!!
> 
> And I am not even as far as you are. :dohh:
> 
> Elley - do they really think he will come weeks early?? Otter was measuring 37 weeks at 32 weeks :shock: but no one seemed to think that would cause him to come early. Just be really big! I hope he does come early. That would be fantastic!Click to expand...

Well the doc has booked me in for a sweep at 39 weeks but no one that i've seen lately even the midwife on monday seem to convinced i'm going to last that long so i suppose only the bay knows when he is going to make his appearance! 

Oh and he weighs approx 6.9lb atm :cry:


----------



## maybethistime

my back only hurts when im standing and sitting slumped back shelly when do u start ur maternaty leave? god i feel bad im moaning about being tired and i do nothing all day lol, 
Im sure u will do great on ur exams I had mine and did better than I thought I would.. 

WL good luck in selling the flat hope it goes soon, if u dont manage to sell would u try rent it out al least that way u get some money 2wards the morgagexx


----------



## geogem

Hi girls!! 

well spent my day spending money today!! dont really know what on either - just tat!! went to a local auction centre to see what they had there, they do everything from chickens and pigeons to travel cots and plants so it was nice to look around!

I am still feeling okay, feet a little achey today but that's mainly from walking round the shops all day!! 

Just picked DS up from school and he got all upset as he hasbeen picked on a little today - kinda heart renching as he is usually the confident popular one!! Had to go in and speak to the headmistress who I must admit was lovely and said she would get this sorted tomorrow!! Turn out the argument was about a girl!! Lewis was talking to a girl and the other boy has a crush on her so got nasty with Lewis!! I mean WTF!!! they are 8 for gods sake!! the last thing on their mind should be girls!! makes you realise how quickly they grow up!!

anyway - he seems to have cheered up now I've let him play on the wii!!

right better go make t!! 

ttfn!!


----------



## SJK

Hi girls, Im back after a NON relaxing night in the hospital, yesterday afternoon we went out for lunch and I started becoming very dizzy and vomitting, so I rang the hospital and they told me to come staright down and admitted me, so after being observed all night and hoping Id go last night, I was assessed and sent home this morning, which to be honest I was glad, as I never got a wink of sleep with doors banging all night :hissy:

hope you are all ok, gem last thing you need at the min, kids can be cruel, and its not nice when its yours they pick on, I hope you get sorted xx

just having rlt and got my clary sage in for the bath tonight and maybe jump hubby, and kill him :rofl: xx


----------



## wishingonastar

glad you're ok sjk...do they know that happened? :hugs:

you're poor little boy gem!


----------



## Elliebank

SJK - glad yr ok.

Gem sorry about yr ds, flipping heck they grow up quickly!!!

I need yr help girls. We're putting the border up in the nursery, it has blue in it (which we didn't realise) but it's not very noticable - until it goes up on the walls :hissy: Do you think it's too boyish?? We didn't want a pink nursery but don't want her to have a boyish one!!! Please be honest :hugs:

https://img10.imageshack.us/img10/6503/dscf1668r.th.jpg 
https://img200.imageshack.us/img200/7075/dscf1670i.th.jpg


----------



## maybethistime

I am glad u are ok SJK :hugs: I tried to jump my DH the other day and it was 2 painful :hissy:


----------



## maybethistime

EB I dont think i looks boyish at all looks lovely xx


----------



## Elliebank

Thanks. OH says it's a sign & we must really be having a boy!


----------



## godivalocks

SJK said:


> Hi girls, Im back after a NON relaxing night in the hospital, yesterday afternoon we went out for lunch and I started becoming very dizzy and vomitting, so I rang the hospital and they told me to come staright down and admitted me, so after being observed all night and hoping Id go last night, I was assessed and sent home this morning, which to be honest I was glad, as I never got a wink of sleep with doors banging all night :hissy:
> 
> hope you are all ok, gem last thing you need at the min, kids can be cruel, and its not nice when its yours they pick on, I hope you get sorted xx
> 
> just having rlt and got my clary sage in for the bath tonight and maybe jump hubby, and kill him :rofl: xx

Hope you're ok. They tell you what it is, or they think it was?


----------



## godivalocks

Elliebank said:


> SJK - glad yr ok.
> 
> Gem sorry about yr ds, flipping heck they grow up quickly!!!
> 
> I need yr help girls. We're putting the border up in the nursery, it has blue in it (which we didn't realise) but it's not very noticable - until it goes up on the walls :hissy: Do you think it's too boyish?? We didn't want a pink nursery but don't want her to have a boyish one!!! Please be honest :hugs:
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/img10/6503/dscf1668r.th.jpg
> https://img200.imageshack.us/img200/7075/dscf1670i.th.jpg

Foo to all the marketed blue vs. pink stuff. I hate that so much. Do what you like. I think the border is fine, but if you think it's too boyish, you can keep it, but add more girly touches to the room that aren't pink without redoing the border or overdoing the girlish stuff.


----------



## Elliebank

Yr right - that's what I said to OH, we love the border but it's just that everyone always associates blue with baby boys & pink with baby girls! Stuff it, we're keeping it.


----------



## maybethistime

lol bless him,


----------



## shelleylu

Hi Girls.

Ellie - I think it looks lovely honey. We havent been creative enough for a border yet - so your LO is lucky!! haha... OH is painting the ceiling as we speak - about sodding time!

SJK - glad all is ok - any ideas what was up? Keep resting!

I am busy studying you'll be pleased to know girls. Just checking a past paper online so thought id say hi and make sure you're all ok.

Maybe - I finish next Frisay - 37 weeks. I have been at college 2 nights this week, work all day every day. exams, swimming lessons, cleaning, washing and decorating. I swear I couldnt do anymore to bring this labour on! Ive been on the RLT but jesus does it make my tummy go off on one. No sign of a baby yet though :(

Right I need to get back to it. 

Big hugs everyone!


----------



## maybethistime

SHELLY slow down would ya bloody hell any one would think u was super woman wat ya playing at SLOW DOWN count down one week left for u girl in work good good


----------



## TigerLady

EB -- I still say it looks great!

Had another appt today -- and scan. Otter is still breech, still huge (measuring 38-39 weeks at 34 weeks :dohh:) and still has a full stomach. UGG! Looks like a section is a definite. Doc said bubs was too big to try to turn manually without high risks. And he also thinks bubs is too big to turn on his own -- no room left. 

As for the full stomach, looks like the family history (dad's side) of pyloric stenosis has Otter in its crosshairs. :hissy: Will mean surgery for Otter within days or weeks of being born. GRR. Thankfully, it will be done at a children's hosp and is a fairly straight forward procedure. If putting a brand new baby under full aneshtesia for surgery is ever straigtforward! :dohh:


----------



## maybethistime

God TL ur having a hard time of it aint u :Hugs: hope u catch a breck soon xx


----------



## geogem

Oh TL sorry to hear about bubs - hope they can get it sorted!!

well i'm alone!! DS in bed and so is hubby!! he has toothache, bless him! dentist tomorrow for the 3rd time in 2 weeks so hopefully they will get it sorted properly this time!!

border is great ellie - not too boyish at all!! 

think i'm gonna have a day of housework tomorrow! get a few things sorted so I can relax at the weekend!


----------



## whitelilly

TL- hope too they can get it sorted....

EB- the border is fab... who cares, as long as you and OH love it!

SJK- glad the funeral went well as can be expected hon. 

I HAVE FINISHED WORK!!!!!!!! yippeeeeeeee! NOt on mat leave though, on annual leave for 4 weeks. 

My hips are killing me now lying on my sides, and my tummy is also sore too from all the stretching. A nurse at work today reckons I am having a 10lb-er!!!!!!!!! Haha, imagine. Actually I would rather not! 

As for our flat, we were planning to stay here until August and can just afford to pay 2 mortgages til then. BUt not after that so if we don't sell we will have to rent! Eeeeek! xxx


----------



## TigerLady

What is with all these July baby Boys being so enormous?!?!?! :wacko: Are they in competition with each other?! :rofl:


----------



## whitelilly

Maybe we are all just greedy fatty's lol .... well I know I have been stuffing my face with bad stuff! xxx


----------



## TigerLady

<--- :blush: admits she has been giving in to Snickers Bar cravings of late.... :blush:


----------



## whitelilly

TigerLady said:


> <--- :blush: admits she has been giving in to Snickers Bar cravings of late.... :blush:

I am so glad that you said that because i have been craving peanut things and giving in. Plus I am on about 4 choc bars a day! oops. :blush:


----------



## godivalocks

TL, what a stroke of bad luck. But look on the bright side...better to have stuff taken care of right away as a baby. They won't remember it.


----------



## godivalocks

Oh, and I'm roasting...it's gotten incredibly hot here lately. Supposed to be 97F/36C tomorrow. Bad enough yesterday and today, but tomorrow is going to be REALLY sweltering.


----------



## Elliebank

Am I the only one that's gonna try & work very close to due date? (apart from poor TL who doesn't have a choice). I'm planning on working to either 38 or 39wks.....am I stupid????!!!!

PS. Thanks for yr comments on border - I'm officially in love with it now!!


----------



## godivalocks

Elliebank said:


> Am I the only one that's gonna try & work very close to due date? (apart from poor TL who doesn't have a choice). I'm planning on working to either 38 or 39wks.....am I stupid????!!!!
> 
> PS. Thanks for yr comments on border - I'm officially in love with it now!!

I wasn't working to begin with, and the way this pregnancy has gone, thank goodness for that.

I think it's all in how you feel. If you feel you can work up to that point, and want to, then go for it. Nothing wrong with it. 

On a side note, I bought a few necessities, just in case baby comes early. Not that I think he will, but there's always the small chance and the idea of being caught off guard made me purchase some stuff.


----------



## geogem

I finished last week eb as docs said at 20 weeks that depending on how big LO is - due to previous shoulder dystocia (baby got stck in pelvis) and his size they would like to check for size at 36 weeks so they can induce early if needed. hence finishing early just in case. I was gonna finish at 38 weeks!!

But hey - I have that appointment on Monday so we will see, although I dont think he is as big as my first!!


Yay godiva for finally giving in and buying some stuff, It will make life easier when things do happen!!


----------



## TigerLady

Are most people not buying things??? :shock:

I am trying to stock up on the very last of the things I need at this point. Just in case LO comes early. I want to be ready -- hopefully no later than this weekend. Will probably have a few bits still on the way via post though.


----------



## SJK

wishingonastar said:


> glad you're ok sjk...do they know that happened? :hugs:
> 
> you're poor little boy gem!

No they dont, done blood tests for anemia.It is quite low, but not enough to be concerned about, prob a mix of everything, blood pressure etc, I honestly thought it was starting, but no such luck xx


----------



## SJK

Morning girls,

EB border looks great , very nice :cloud9:

hope all is well, I cant sleep, lower back pains starting :happydance:, althou prob nothing to get excited about, I have the wee mans sports day at 9am, so want to be at that, go shopping for a few things and then Im ready anytime you are :baby: !! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

I don't think I'd work that far up unless I could work from home, but it's not such a problem if anything happens whilst I'm working as I'll be at home. But I don't know if I'll be able to as my back really hurts when sat at the computer.

SJK I hope this is it!! :hugs:


----------



## wishingonastar

i worked til 37 weeks and thought i could have gone on longer but am now glad i didn't as my feet and legs are getting really painful from the swelling. if i was home based i would have defo gone on so can't blame you for doing that EB :)

yay godiva you cracked :) i've had everything bought for months now... have purchased my nursing bras now too and only left them so late cos i had to for sizing! if anyone needs nursing bras defo check out ebay - absolute bargains on there and the 'Emily B' and 'Miriam' ones are gorgeous, they're brand new with tags for £5-12 and they look really feminine... i decided i've worn boring support bras all through pregnancy to try and save my boobs so during nursing i'm gonna wear sexier ones for my own self esteem!


----------



## maybethistime

WOS you go girl lol 

i thought i would show u guys aaliyahs room 
https://i681.photobucket.com/albums/vv179/steffi_me/naughty_butnice_34995169.jpg


----------



## elley_baby248

That cot looks comfier than my bed! 

I would show you all Ben's room but since getting the crib bedding i had to move all of his clothes and bath stuff elsewhere in the room so it looks a bit of a mess atm his Pj's are on the edge of his cot and crib haha


----------



## geogem

wishing - I know what you mean, I got some nusring bra's last month from ebay 4 for £12.50 total!! and they do my size which I must admit is usually a pain to find!!


----------



## elley_baby248

Have you all seen the thng about the Mama's and Papa's Starlight Swing from Argos? They have screwed up in there sale book and you get in for £34.99 instead of £98 because head ffice are honouring the lower price that was prited as a mistake!


----------



## SJK

maybethistime said:


> WOS you go girl lol
> 
> i thought i would show u guys aaliyahs room
> https://i681.photobucket.com/albums/vv179/steffi_me/naughty_butnice_34995169.jpg

gorgeous xx :cloud9:


----------



## maybethistime

elley_baby248 said:


> That cot looks comfier than my bed!
> 
> I would show you all Ben's room but since getting the crib bedding i had to move all of his clothes and bath stuff elsewhere in the room so it looks a bit of a mess atm his Pj's are on the edge of his cot and crib haha

I know lol i walk past it every morning wishing her in it lol 

Was walking around asda today with mild pains coming and going but im gonna ignore them cos Ive not had BH for a while so im assuming thats what they are were lol I have not got any pain in my back so cant be anything else :( TMI im a little dam tho but I cant work out if its just extra CM that I get now and again :shrugg:


----------



## elley_baby248

I've had back ache really bad on and off all day and it was bad enough to make me want to cry and wouldn't go away no matter what i did. Oh and i have had (the only okish way to put it) bum wee ALL day as well


----------



## TigerLady

:shock: Watch that closely Elley! It could be back labor and your body clearing itself out for labor. 

My friend was in back labor for a week and didn't know it because the contractions weren't strong up front. Her LO was back to back.


----------



## elley_baby248

I get the odd twinge in my tummy but nothing at all compared to my back it's like a burning throbbing stabbing pain it's hard to describe. I've been having it for a while but today it has got really bad. 

My mum said the exact same thing as you which is quite scary. Plus back labour is quite possible as he is back to back still.


----------



## TigerLady

:shock: Getting worse?? Definitely phone the mw and she what she says!


----------



## maybethistime

yeh id phone the midwife as well elley god I wish my body would have a clear out :)


----------



## elley_baby248

It hasn't gotten any worse than it was this morning but it is worse than it was a few days ago. 

I hate ringing them as i hate people think i'm making a fuss over nothing


----------



## TigerLady

If you are getting progessively worse over days, then ring them! That is what they are there for... this is obviously a backache that is not going away. And back to back babies are strongly associated with painful back labor!!

:hugs:


----------



## elley_baby248

I'll see how i go over the next few hours as it's stopped for now (then again it's been doing this all day) if it comes back i'll give them a call and see what they say.


----------



## TigerLady

coming and going is also not normal for a "normal" backache. But is more common for back labor. :wacko:

Please call them if it comes back at all!

Good luck, hon! Let us know. :hugs:


----------



## elley_baby248

Everyone has made me paranoid now lol! I haven't even done my hospital bag!


----------



## maybethistime

well while u are waiting to see if it comes back I would pack ur bag hehe :)


----------



## elley_baby248

It's back. Really achey. I think i had best go find stuff to put in my bag lol not that i personally think i'll b needing it anytime soon.


----------



## maybethistime

My midwife said any pain like this u should call, even tho ur lo is measuring 37 weeks u still are 34 so its best 2 be safe than sorry if u no wat I mean


----------



## elley_baby248

Yeah i know what you mean. I think i might call them now got a serious case of paranoia!


----------



## maybethistime

:) sorry :blush: but even if we are wrong at least u no for later :)


----------



## elley_baby248

Well just rang got told to watch it for an hour if it gets any worse or more frequent then to call and i think they will make me come in. 

If it doesn't get any worse or frequent then i have to phone the out of hours and hope they will see me and if they think it's anything other than a water infection then they will send me over to labour ward.


----------



## maybethistime

:hugs: well u best get ya hospital bag sorted hun and keep an eye on it like she said keep us up dated


----------



## elley_baby248

Bugger i could of done that when i was upstairs now am back downstairs lol! 

She was asking some weird questions i'm pretty sure she is convinced it's abour even if i'm not.


----------



## TigerLady

:shock: I knew it might be more serious! Oh! Elley, I hope everything goes okay for you! Keep us updated when you can!


----------



## elley_baby248

Well if i get sent in i'll update you all know when they let me out if it's nothing serious and just backache i'll be here all night


----------



## maybethistime

lol go and pack ur bag woman u need it soon ne ways lol


----------



## Elliebank

Good luck Elley!!

Maybe love the nursery!


----------



## wishingonastar

go elley!!! (though might i add you're queue jumping cos surely its my turn now! lol)

maybe - that cot is lush!


----------



## maybethistime

WOS I was thinking that my self lol


----------



## elley_baby248

Sorry but i'm impatient lol! Just kinda hoping it is the real thing otherwise i will feel like a proper numpty.


----------



## TigerLady

Elley, will they let you go this early? 

They won't let me go where I am before 35 weeks.


----------



## elley_baby248

I don't know but atleast if it is the real thing and they stop it then i had a valid reason to phone and wasn't just being paranoid.


----------



## elley_baby248

Well am off in to the hospital see you all shortly


----------



## Elliebank

elley_baby248 said:


> Well am off in to the hospital see you all shortly

Good luck!!! Does anyone have yr mobile number then they can update if anything happens? If not pm me yrs & I'll send you mine xx


----------



## SJK

good luck chicken, keep us posted xxx


----------



## Elliebank

I've got Elley's number so will be able to update you all if anything happens :hugs:


----------



## SJK

ps. wos it is definatly my turn , no queue jumping :rofl::rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

Erm... can anyone believe we are actually at the point of arguing about queue jumping?!?!?! That is so close!! Didn't this buddy thread just start up like... last week??? :shock:


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> Didn't this buddy thread just start up like... last week??? :shock:

It feels like it!!!


----------



## wishingonastar

SJK said:


> ps. wos it is definatly my turn , no queue jumping :rofl::rofl:

oi missy your due date is 2 days after mine... if you pop first there's no justice...everyone's blinking popping before me! :rofl:

you know you see those overdue threads where you get one mum left in the month feeling all alone and woe is me...that'll be me! even you girlies due at end of july will all pop first and then i'll be the last july mum and will have to be induced at 42 weeks... :cry:
:rofl: jesus that best not happen!!!!!!


----------



## Elliebank

Well I'll prob end up being an August Mummy!!!


----------



## TigerLady

Wishing -- if you pop after Otter arrives I will eat my hat!! (as long as it is made of choccie :shy:) :rofl:

Your due date is 16 DAYS before his scheduled section at 39 weeks! If there are docs there that let you go PAST 42 +2 without getting bubs out, they need a good bop on the head!!! :rofl:

EB, I hope Katie comes in July!!! FX!


----------



## Elliebank

Hi girls,

I've just heard from Elley - she said that they kept losing the baby's heartbeat & she passed out 3 times, she couldn't hear anything or focus. Her blood pressure dropped to 66 and the babies heartbeat went down to 100. But she says she feels ok now, they want to keep her in but she wants to go home - I've told her to stay in just to check everything is ok.


----------



## Sarah+

OMG! Just read the last 8 pages.... and no news on Elley_b!! Sure she'll be fine. 

Some of you girls seem to be overdoing it! I officially order everyone to stop working and enjoy the last few weeks while we still can. Especially you Shelley - don't know when you have time to breathe!

Tiger - sorry to hear your LO will need an op. :hugs: As you say though, it's a minor surgery, but still a little scary. Can I ask how they can tell he has PS? I'm just curious because my LO's measurments are nearly the same as yours, at those dates, and his tummy is the really big part too, but my dr doesn't seem concerned about that, just said 'chubby baby'. And is your c-sec due to size and position, or just position? My dr still says reg delivery even though bub is on track for 10lbs and I'm 'average' size. 

Hope everyone has something fun planned for the weekend. We're having all DH colleagues around for a bbq, so must start the salads and desserts!. 


bye xx


----------



## Elliebank

Just got another text off Elley, I asked her if they thought she was in labour - she said they weren't sure at first but now say she isn't, but they don't know what it is.


----------



## Sarah+

Glad she got it checked out. Better to feel silly than be sorry.


----------



## TigerLady

:shock: @ Elley! EB tell her to stay her butt there!!!! :hissy: I hope the get her sorted soon and that her bubs is okay!! Thinking of you Elley!

Sarah -- They can't really diagnose PS in utero, but they have put Otter in a very high risk category ... nearly a sure thing. It is most common in Caucasian first born males. And it has a genetic component. He was high risk to begin with because his Dad (DH), his grandad (DH's Dad), and great grandad (DH's grandad) all had it and were all first born sons. None of the second born sons got it. 

Then, last scan at 32 weeks, doc noted that LOs actual stomach (not abdomen) was full and large. Full of amniotic fluid that they swallow (which is normal). Apparently a full tummy is nothing to worry about. But I had doc check again at yesterday's scan because of the family history of PS. It was still very full and large (stomach measured 5cm by 5cm). Based on that and family history, doc has put Otter into the "almost surely has it" category. He wants to do weekly scans from here on out to monitor the stomach and see if he ever sees it empty. I have a feeling we won't.

As for the section -- it is due to both size and position. Doc said that if Otter turns and tries to come early, I can try naturally (though he doesn't think I'll manage it). But it doesn't look like Otter will turn anyway. He's tried and is out of room. He's just too big! Doc won't manually turn him due to the risks of force turning such a big baby.

Doc actually said he'd give me a dollar if Otter turns! :rofl: He is THAT convinced that he can't make it. :dohh:


----------



## Elliebank

I've told her but I get the feeling she's gonna try & come home!! It took her long enough to ring the hospital!!! But I'm sure they won't let her go home unless they think everything is fine.


----------



## Elliebank

Oh & Sarah, not sure if you've seen my first post re Elley - above yrs, we posted at same time


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, OMG on elley!! that poor girl!! Hope they figure out what the problem is!!

Sending her my hugs and thinking of her!! 

Ure right on pushing in tho, think we should all go in order - thats only fair!! ha ha lol!

Well I just spent the evening doing my nails - mine all snapped off so I have just put some acrylic extensions on, took a while but I look like a lady again!!

Hubby back at work tonight - hate it when he is on nights, the bed feels sooo empty!! especially when my pooch is in season and I cant have her come and cuddle me!!

well suppose I better go - elley, let them keep you in, they obviously think there is something to be concerned about!! 

TTFN


----------



## Elliebank

I text Elley to say you all send yr love, she said to say thanks.

She's stopping in, they wouldn't let her go home. Good to know she's in the best place :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

Whew! I am glad she is staying. 

Elley, I know you wanted to go home, but you are safer there! They will make sure all is well with you and bubs. Thank god you went in! Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## geogem

Oh I'm glad she is staying!! at least they will be able to keep an eye on her and bubs!!

keep us updated!! will check in in the morning!! off to bed now peeps 

spk tomorrow!!


----------



## whitelilly

thanks for the updates, good to know they are lookng out for her and baby xx


----------



## wishingonastar

poor elley and her bubs :(
thank god they made her stay... i imagine being in the hospital endlessly isn't appealing particularly at this stage where you're uncomfortable anyway, but given bubs was getting distressed and elley's body wasn't coping well for a time she really needs monitoring
god, poor thing :hugs:


----------



## Elliebank

Elley feels fine this morning. She had a bit of backache & hip pain in night but apart from that they were both ok. She went back on the monitor this morning & baby's trace was perfect & they didn't lose it once like last night. She should be coming home soon, is just waiting for the Doc. In the meantime she can hear someone giving birth!!!


----------



## SJK

wishingonastar said:


> SJK said:
> 
> 
> ps. wos it is definatly my turn , no queue jumping :rofl::rofl:
> 
> oi missy your due date is 2 days after mine... if you pop first there's no justice...everyone's blinking popping before me! :rofl:
> 
> you know you see those overdue threads where you get one mum left in the month feeling all alone and woe is me...that'll be me! even you girlies due at end of july will all pop first and then i'll be the last july mum and will have to be induced at 42 weeks... :cry:
> :rofl: jesus that best not happen!!!!!!Click to expand...

no you wont chicken :hugs:, I was only joking, stay positive xxx


----------



## SJK

morning girls,

thanks eb for all the updates and Im glad ellies all ok now, hope they find
out what it was.

Im soooo tired today :cry:, had a strange pressure at the back, going for mwife appoint at 2, so ill ask then,

enjoy your sat and Ill log on later to see how eb is doing xxx


----------



## Elliebank

You've got a m/w appointment on a Sat??? that's good!!!


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Blow me down - I havent got time in my life to read 5 pages of posts like that again! especially when they are all so high drama - It was like reading a novel - i wanted to go straight to the back and see what happened!! lol.

Thanks EB for keeping us all posted. Elley - do what you're told in future woman!!:hugs: haha, its so hard to keep pregnant women in hospiatl for some reason! I'd love the chance at the minute though- bit of peace eh!

OK so I thought I was in labour yesterday. Seriously girls. Weirdly similar to Elley actually. Had bad back ache getting worse for the past 3 days. Yesterday I had my final exam (woohoo!) and popped out for a nice lunch with OH afterwards. We picked DS up after school, and I had this overwhelming urge to sleep. I literally fell asleep in the car on the way home, walked in the door and got into bed. My back was killing still too. I started to feel crampy and Ive had the dreaded bum wee for about 2 days too - everytime after I eat. 

SO I woke up about 7pm feeling sick as a pig. Couldnt rest, couldnt get up. When I went into labour with DS I felt like shite all day before the contractions started - just like last night.
I couldnt eat, I was dizzy and felt so poorly. I stayed in bed and passed out about 11pm. I woke up at 11am today - no baby so obv wasnt labour!!

Still got back ache, still tired and just not right. I think thats what comes from overdoing it a tad!:dohh:

Im keeping an eye on the pains, so fingers crossed. OH is franticlly decorating LO's room as we speak!

SJK - hope you have a good MW app hun.

Everone else - have a great day. Hope its nice and sunny where you are :)


----------



## godivalocks

Wow :shock: . I step away for a while and come back to pages of drama. Glad everything seems to be ok.


----------



## maybethistime

AW elly bless u hun hope the work out wat is wrong and then u can come home, :) shelly rock on with ur last exam !! I know the feeling lol, 

Me DH is doing the last room in the flat the living room whoo it looks lovely well good bargin as well 4.99 per tin lol, its crown as well, He just saw a spider and his 6.4 inch body jumped like a little girl :rofl: his excuess was there was 2 of them lol bless him. 

I so badly want her out now but thinking I still have a few more things 2 do lol. My friend texted last night and asked for a few ideas for baby, and she got the cot top changer off line and got it delivered its here in a week :happydance: 
Me fella only just started at his new job bout 2 months ago and his mate told him they have start a collection for aaliyah :) how sweet is that lol I suppose he is a very likable person after all (just kidding) :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

:shock: I would have thought that was labor, too, Shelly!


----------



## Elliebank

Hi girls, sorry not beeen on all day - been carpet shopping & cleaning up!! Elley text me at dinner to say she was going home, they have no idea what it was but don't think it was anything serious as her & the baby are fine :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Gonna go catch up on everything now...got tonnes of pages to read!! 

Just wanted to say, am all moved in to my new house, get the internet on thursday so will be back then :D woop. Finished uni forever and got a 2:1. Just pottering around now waiting for everything, trying to keep busy lol. Hope everyone is fine...am now off to read the pages and pages.


----------



## elley_baby248

Well am home fnally thank god! Sorry for all the drama lol 

I was fine apart from the back ache till i was strapped to the monitor then all of a sudden i went really heavy and couldn't focus or see anything trying to hear what was said to me was so difficult was like i was underwater with cotton wool in my ears i struggled to open my eyes! The midwife at the time thought it was fright from being in the hospital etc and tried to dismiss it she did the same the 2nd time it happened even though that time it was more severe. My poor Oh didn't know what to do as minutes before i was fine laughing and joking. 

Apparently i passed out 3 times but i can't for the life of me remember the 3rd time so i have lost half an hour of my life somewhere! When i finally came round i was so hot an sweating like mad couldn't breathe and didn't have a clue what was going on. The midwife had got a seniour midwife in the room and i didn't even have a clue didn't know she was there until i was coming round and she asked me to turn onto my side. While all this was going on my BP dropped from 120 to 66 ad the babies HB went from around 140 to 100 then shot straight up to 200! It took almost 3 hours to get a decent trace on him as they kept losing his heart they got that worried they were going to scan me. Am pretty sure they thought he was in distress. The Registrar came in and i think he was willing to do a Section if he was in distress. Eventuall everything settled down and they decided i needed to stay so i got sent up to the ward. I have to say the nurses were lovely and so was the ward. 

I got put back on the monitor this morning cautiously after passing out on it last time. The midwife made sure i was sat up and not going to pass out before she left me for a while. His trace was perfect never lost it on the monitor at all unlike last night when i was disappearing every 2 mins. 

Spoke to the Consultant this morning before he discharged me and he has no idea what happened as all my bloods and stuff came back perfectly fine so i'm a bit of a mystery atm which i think is bugging me more than anything. 

I never thought i would be so happy to get home and to see my OH this afternoon!

And thanks Ellie for keeping everyone updated and keeping my mind occupied last night.


----------



## wishingonastar

wow! this thread is flipping gripping at the mo! :shock: its got to that time!

elley - so glad you're ok and bubs is doing just fine now too :hugs:
shelley - fab news on your last exam...baby can arrive now :)


----------



## maybethistime

Well done on the 2.1 well proud :happydance: 

Elley so glad u are ok, we didnt mean to push u 2wards the hospital but so glad u did and we have a happy out come :happydance: please rest up now as we dont want that happening again, do as ur told hehe :hugs:


----------



## elley_baby248

So am i. It got really scary for a while last night!


----------



## wishingonastar

ok ladies...who's bought nursing bras yet? i got my first one through in the post yesterday (bought them brand new but cheap from ebay) and its a beautiful, feminine one, however i wasn't expecting it to have an extra layer when you drop down the cup with a bit cut out for my nipple! i feel like a flasher! ha ha :rofl:


----------



## elley_baby248

TBH i'm glad you all did because i wouldn't of gone otherwise and god only knows what could of happened if i was at home


----------



## wishingonastar

definately elley :hugs:


----------



## maybethistime

Well elly we dont have to think about that now :hugs: cos u went and everything is ok and thats wat we are all here for july mummies united hehe. 

Hows that hospital bag? xx


----------



## elley_baby248

Still none exsistent actually lol i didn't think they would keep me so didn't do it my mum ended up bringing me some stuff!


----------



## maybethistime

lol oh bless ya wat u like lol


----------



## TigerLady

Wishing, I got a nursing bra a while ago. I was the same way... I'm supposed to squeeze my engorged bbs through that slit?! :rofl:

Elley, so glad you and bubs are okay now! Also glad you went to EPU, it would have been terrifying to have that happen at home. I'm glad bubs gets to cook for a while longer, too! :hugs:


----------



## SJK

Elliebank said:


> You've got a m/w appointment on a Sat??? that's good!!!

yes they told me on thurs when I got out to come back sat for a check up just to the maternity unit x


----------



## SJK

shelley well done on exam :happydance:

eb welcome home, what a nightmare, glad all ok xx

well I had my appoint, all ok, bp had settled, so am back on mon for another checkup and then the mw clinic on tues :happydance:

just picked up that swing from argos before it closed, its class for the money :cloud9: xx


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

well what drama's we have!! Glad all is okay elley.

wishing - I got my nursing bra's through this morning actually!! I also got mine from ebay and they are great!! I went for the sports bra type as I am pretty large on top and last time I found them very comfortable!! And I am glad I did they are great - tried them on this morning and have kept one on today as it was sooooo comfy!! 

Well I am still feeling good and I am seriously starting to think that I will be the last one to deliver - I just got this mad depressing feeling that I will be overdue again!! was kinda hoping for 39 weeks as that is when hubby has his 10 days off and would extend his time at home with LO and me but I can see him deciding to come when he's due to go back to work!! 

Shelley, sorry I was late replying to text - I have sooo got this pregnancy brain thing going on and keep leaving my mobile at home! not good when I could go into labour any day soon!! Really should tie it to me or something!!

well hubby at work and DS still at grandparents for the night so I am on my own for the 3rd night in a row!! how boring is this??


----------



## wishingonastar

i like your thinking gem cos then if baby does arrive early it'll be a bonus for you :)


----------



## geogem

I can only wish eh?


----------



## maybethistime

I keep getting irregular pains then they tail off :hissy: no its my body getting ready but its annoying cos i wish they would start already, plus everyone talks bout the clear out but I aint had that a all lol sooo annoying lol


----------



## geogem

hey maybe - dont worry your time will come!! at least you are one of the first July mummies and dont have to wait until the end!!


----------



## godivalocks

wishingonastar said:


> ok ladies...who's bought nursing bras yet? i got my first one through in the post yesterday (bought them brand new but cheap from ebay) and its a beautiful, feminine one, however i wasn't expecting it to have an extra layer when you drop down the cup with a bit cut out for my nipple! i feel like a flasher! ha ha :rofl:

I bought a couple, along with a few nursing tanks. I was told they were cheap for new. I got sport type, which to me any kind of sport bra is more comfortable.


----------



## whitelilly

shelley- well done! 

elley- glad you are ok and baby is too

Now, I am just thinking, it's so close to labour time and I have Elliebank's number, but we are so close in dates, what if we both go in at the same time. SOOOO would anyone else send me their mob no and I can update a couple of you!? 

I am feeling ok, I think baby might have turned round a bit- midwofe next monday to see if he is still breech- let's hope he isn't!!! 

I have also been having the wierdest dreams.... and sleeping is a nightmare! Poor DH says I am constantly tossing and turning. 

I am going out today in search of Raspberry Leaf Tea. HOw much do you reckon I should start with this week? I don't want to go into labour for at least another 2 weeks!!! xx


----------



## whitelilly

ps. wishing- I bought some maternity bras fro M&S a while ago and two of them have the clips and also leave me exposed! :blush:


----------



## geogem

WL - I will pm you my number. I also have shelley's and elliebanks so surely not all of us can be at the same time?


----------



## Elliebank

Ha ha you never know, the whole thread might go in at the same time!!! :rofl:

Twiglet well done on yr 2:1!! :thumpup:

Elley, good to have you back with us!

Glad bp has settled sjk 

:hug:


----------



## wishingonastar

whitelilly - i'll PM you mine too as i will (hopefully) pop quite soon so will be settled in time to update for you (if your due date goes to plan!!!)


----------



## SJK

morning girls, hope all is well :happydance:


----------



## maybethistime

Cheers gem, Im getting quite board of it my self hahah no one has mine in here so who shall I pm mine 2 lol? 

wouldnt it be nice if I popped 2 day lol, but i still have not got my maternity bras :blush: lol so I better get a move on lol


----------



## maybethistime

oh yeh shell my next midwife appoinment is 29th of june but im hoping I wont have to go 2 that one lol


----------



## Elliebank

whitelilly said:


> I am going out today in search of Raspberry Leaf Tea. HOw much do you reckon I should start with this week? I don't want to go into labour for at least another 2 weeks!!! xx

I started off with 1 a week & then every week I add another one - today is my first day of drinking 3 a day. They say you should build it up gradually like this until yr on 4-5 a day


----------



## wishingonastar

maybethistime said:


> Cheers gem, Im getting quite board of it my self hahah no one has mine in here so who shall I pm mine 2 lol?
> 
> wouldnt it be nice if I popped 2 day lol, but i still have not got my maternity bras :blush: lol so I better get a move on lol

send it to me if you like maybe...
i thought that - told LO it couldn't arrive til at least yesterday else i'l lose my annual leave i was on and until i'd bought some nursing bras... well i've bought some now so feel free to come!!!!!! :baby:


----------



## wishingonastar

i have (hopefully the last) midwife appointment on tue... gonna ask her how engaged baby is as she hasn't said anything til now and if she can do an estimate on its current weight... then i won't share her news with anyone other than you girls cos my family and friends are running a sweepstake and i don't want anyone to feel unfairly disadvantaged!


----------



## elley_baby248

Well i slept from just after i got off here till 2pm! Think i needed it! 

Gave my Oh his fathers day present today and apologised for scaring him lol! Although i totally forgot it was today! 

It's quite scary thinking we could all have our LO's soon. I have a sweep booked for 39 weeks on the 22nd July so unless i go before then (which the midwife and consultant seem to think is quite likely) the hopefully he could be a week early. I really don't want him to be late as we have a night away booked for the 2nd august with bubs if he is here and i REALLY want to go! Plus i don't want an August baby lol


----------



## shelleylu

Hey birdies x

JUst a qiuickie as Im in far too much pain to be up and about!

Had the worst day ever yesterday and no sleep last night. My back is so poorly. I dont know wht it is. OH made me call the mat suite earlier as it was sp bad. They said it may be baby moving into postiton. I was up till 4.30am with pains on and off and constant back ache. I have felt out of sorts the past couple of days too. I am seriously thinking something maybe happening soon guys - Im not kidding. Its exciting, but scary at the same time!

I have another growth scan on Thurs, so hopefully the consultant may give me some advice. 

Oh yeah girls. Anyone thinking about RLT - Remember NOT to drink it at night. I usually have mine in the morning and LO is super active all day. Well last night I had 1 at 10pm, and I was up till the sun came up with LO bouncing around. It can make baby very very active - not good at night!!

Oh yeah, I am feeling very left out regarding all this phone number swapping, so I will be pm'ing you all mine too :)

Hope you're all fine and dandy xxxx


----------



## godivalocks

I'm not going to be trying any of the so-called inducers. Some of them might work, but it would have to be in massive quantities that are just unreasonable. Unless it's something really strong to effect your body, I just think you're going to go when you're going to go anyway.

I've been getting a lot of pressure on my tailbone area. That's really uncomfortable.


----------



## SJK

I have started the RLT and clary sage baths, eating pineapples, just had a curry for dinner and jumped hubby this am and near killed him, :rofl:, had twinges
deep down lower back every 25-30 minutes this morning, now they have gone to about every hour :hissy:, new it was too good to be true xx


----------



## maybethistime

aww bless ya sjk, god wat postition u jumping on him :blush: cos im having a night mare trying to get comfy :rofl: I keep getting pains as well then they bugger off and leave me but no back pain why lol, oh well never mind. She was super active 2day not sure y it was really hurting to the point I was yelping in pain I was at me in laws as well not ammusing lol, they where all watchinmg me tummy as she flapped about. 

My whole body just aches which is weird as I have done nothing all day lol


----------



## SJK

its quite awkward to explain mb :blush::rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## maybethistime

hahah Ok Ill see wat I can do 2night lol :rofl: Ill see how I go and I wont leave that room till I get some hahaha


----------



## wishingonastar

i just told my OH you're all onto the trying sex angle now... might as well prepare him to be jumped imminently too! ha ha

look at you all getting pains and labour action...go girls!


----------



## maybethistime

its annoying when they bugger off tho lol, right im trying from behind 2night hahah dont care how I do it but im getting something :rofl: but everytime we get close she starts kicking and rolling around :rofl: and it kinda puts me off but if it helps me get her out im on it lol


----------



## wishingonastar

see going at it from behind worries me cos thats a deep position isn't it and i'd worry about bubs being bashed in the head! :blush: no wonder it triggers labour i guess... poor LO's probably just want out after all that drama! :rofl:


----------



## geogem

Hey girlies, well we tried nookie this afternoon before ds got back from grandparents and well I dont think it'll be happening again soon!!

Lets put it this way, hubby definately thinks Blake is engaged!! The way he put it is "It's really tight in there and something globe like was stopping him getting any further!!" Ha ha, totally freaked him out, I said well do you think that he is engaged then? to which he replied with a definate YES!!

I have consultant appointment tomorrow so I'm sure this will be confirmed as I had thought he had dropped a bit!! But the main aim of the appointment is to check his size because of my previous large baby, I am actually quite excited!! Get to find out what the docs think!

Had a nice relaxing day today and even managed a nap after nookie, had a lovely sunday roast made with all my fresh veggies picked from our allotment and finished off with my allotment grown strawberries and rasberries for dessert!! it was yummy!!


----------



## geogem

ha ha wishing - thats the way we tried earlier and hubby could feel him, although he did say (sorry if tmi) that he could feel him with his fingers before we got to that stage too so he must be low down!!
was asking me afterwards if I have had any twinges!! unfortunately no!!


----------



## wishingonastar

aww! perhaps you need to try spooning next time... :blush:
i laughed out loud reading your post so then had to explain to OH and he pulled a face and was like 'see told you it'd be wierd!'


----------



## maybethistime

hahah god WOS ur OH is making me giggle bless him, my pains are back but i know they wont stay for long lol, me Dh asked me if I wanted jiggyness lol, I said yeh i suppose I can try hahah Ill see how I go and ill update 2mo hahah fingers crossed I get somewhere lol


----------



## geogem

ha ha - I know, can you imagine the conversation as we laid in bed afterwards?? my hubby was actually demonstrating with a his fingers and other hand what it felt like!! trying to have that conversation without laughing was difficult!!


----------



## Elliebank

OMG!!! I can't believe he could feel Blake!! ha ha!!

Ladies with regards to the RLT - it's not supposed to bring labour on. I researched it quite a lot before starting it & it's a myth that it does that (I wouldn't be drinking it yet if it did, as it's too early for bubs to make an appearance yet), but it's supposed to help with labour & shorten it.

Ooh Shelley I hope this is it for you!! :hugs:


----------



## wishingonastar

i went to aldi's earlier and picked up a whole pineapple for me to crack into tomorrow :)

had awful stomach pains before dinner which just turned out to be upset stomach and i can't get even get excited thinking its my clearout cos i had the same about a week ago and think its just my stupid wheat intolerance playing up! :dohh:


----------



## wishingonastar

hey girlies, i posted this in third tri but you might not have seen it and may find it useful...
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ebsite-offering-lots-info-caring-newborn.html


----------



## godivalocks

Omg, you'll get sick if you try and eat massive quantities of pineapple. I love pineapple and have eaten lots before, but lots doesn't always sit well, even though it's good going down.

Gem, that is too funny. Curiosity would have me doing a self-exam.


----------



## wishingonastar

ha ha godivalocks! yeah i too have enjoyed copious amount of pineapple in the past, then promptly regretted it about an hour later when i... :blush: took my bum for a wee :rofl:

you saying about self exam reminds me of a thread in third tri about six weeks ago where a woman did that whilst sat on toilet and could feel baby's head...it led to loads of the girls doing it!!


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Back at my desk - No Ellie - it wasnt my turn! Althught something is definately happening with regards to hormones. Ive had the sore BBs again, no appetite, bad head aches and general crappyness. Also have the worse hayfever going and feel like crap. My back is still killing me.......?

I had no sleep again ladies - whats happening to me?! I cant function without sleep!!!!

Gem your text last night made me die laughing and OH die thinking about bd'ing!! Poor hubbies eh!

Wishing RE having to taking your bum for a wee (I just read that at work and laughed outloud - and Im in an area alone today, so everyone outside will think Im nuts!)

Just so you know - I saw an advert fpr Lidl last night and they have pineapples for 49p!!! Get in there girlies!!

LO's room nearly finished now. Will post opics later in week when its done - Im soooo excited!!!

Right, got work to do.

TTFN chickens xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

he he... now i know you're at work if i can think of any more clangers i'm so putting them on... people will be like 'look at that crazy pregnant lady'! :rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

can i just say us july mummy's can't half talk! i snuck into the june thread to get idea of how many are left (not many and even they are commenting on how its now all the july mums popping!) and they're on 194 pages...we're on 359! :shock:


----------



## maybethistime

lol, well I didnt do it yesterday :blush: me dh tried but I was so tired I flaked out haha he woke me this morning and said I fell asleep hahah oh well, I did have a full pinapple last night tho and bounced on me ball, I felt a little dam (TMI) and was getting irregur pains so we got a little excited so I put a pad on but no it was dry an hour later so ruled out labour :hissy: but woke this moring with the same pains just thought bugger it so I just went back 2 sleep, keep getting them on and off but until feel it in my back i no it labour typical hahah xx


----------



## elley_baby248

You might not feel them in your back. Back pains in labour is usually felt by women who's babies are back to back you might be lucky and not get any backache at all lol


----------



## maybethistime

mmm cheers for giving me some type of hope elley lol, im getting so board they have stopped now story of my life really but sure they will start up again soon just 2 tease me hahah


----------



## godivalocks

I have no signs. I don't want to go into labor yet, but I want to know he's ready to go when OH is home for it.

So, unless my entire pelvis aching is a sign, then, no, no sign at all that anything is going to happen.


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Cheers Wishing - I could do with a laugh - Im soooo cheesed off here at work. I am in sooo much pain in my back. I cant quite believe its simply the baby moving down. I nearly wept when I popped out for 5 mins to lunch :(

Not sure i can wait till Thursday to see someone. The pain is right in my back, coccyz, bum and legs. Feels like shocking period pain. I have considered early labour, but I have been considering that for weeks now with every twinge!!

I'll keep you posted anyway.

PS, its Aldi as Wishing said RE pineapple, not Lidl!!

xx


----------



## elley_baby248

There is always hope lol


----------



## wishingonastar

aww shelley you poor thing :(

well girlies... i'll share with you a fact in a more mag that i just read... the smallest cell in a man's body is a sperm, yet the largest cell in a female's body is her egg! how mad is that!

i have just eaten two thirds of a pineapple...will probably finish the rest today and not tomorrow as planned so i may have to go to aldi's again to stock up! wish they were easier to cut up though! lol
i keep cutting it with a big fat chopping chefs knife and today nicked my finger when it slipped so although i'm not celebrating being in labour, i am celebrating still having ten digits on my hands!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Elliebank

:rofl: Congrats for managing to keep hold of all yr digits!! :rofl:


----------



## godivalocks

Poor Wishing. Good thing you still have all your fingers!

Fresh pineapple sounds really good right now, but I don't like cutting them up (for reasons mentioned by Wishing). And watermelon. A nice, juicy, sweet watermelon. Mmmmmm. My mouth is watering.


----------



## wishingonastar

know what you mean godiva... pineapple in a tin just doesn't cut it - has to be fresh but then it's dangerous! :rofl:

i also (from aldi's as their 49p each deal) got a galia melon, box of peaches, plums and cherries! bargain... only got them yesterday and already eaten five plums, half the melon, most of the pineapple, all the cherries and 2 peaches...hmm for my own sake i think i need to ease up on the fruit! :rofl: else... :loo:

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## godivalocks

wishingonastar said:


> know what you mean godiva... pineapple in a tin just doesn't cut it - has to be fresh but then it's dangerous! :rofl:
> 
> i also (from aldi's as their 49p each deal) got a galia melon, box of peaches, plums and cherries! bargain... only got them yesterday and already eaten five plums, half the melon, most of the pineapple, all the cherries and 2 peaches...hmm for my own sake i think i need to ease up on the fruit! :rofl: else... :loo:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: That sounds so good, though!


----------



## geogem

Ha ha girls you make me giggle!! 

well I went for my consultant appointment today! and guess what, I have a normal size baby!! dr and midwife both reckon about 8lb at birth so Yay! Blake is also fixed in the pelvis - as if we didnt know that by yesterdays fiasco!! But at least we know now I should be going into labour naturally and not being induced!! so project eviction is now underway.

Well hubby actually asked if we could BD again later on!! I was quite shocked after yesterday - thought it had totally put him off but he said, well I wanna meet my boy so I suppose I should help get him out!! ha ha thanks love thought you just fancied the pants of me!! lol!!

Well I am really struggling to get some sleep now!! soooo tired today, even had a cry earlier just coz hubby didnt give me the sympathy I thought I deserved!! Ha ha how pathetic does that sound!


----------



## maybethistime

lol, i keep geering me self up still not got round 2 it, 2 be honest me dh is really doing my head in at the min seems really snappy all the time, then says sorry, but wat u snapping at me in the first place for. It takes him forever to get home and is tired but its not my fault :(


----------



## wishingonastar

aww sorry to hear things are a bit difficult maybe :hugs:
i'm sure its not only the work and journey, but also his internal fears about imminent arrival...
don't know about the rest of you but now i've started maternity leave i feel guilty that OH traipses off to work each day while i stay at home so i try to make sure i do noticable bits of housework each day to make up for it! silly i know since i'm working hard carrying and providing for a whole little person now but can't help feeling like it...i also get up at same time as him each morning 

godiva - bet you can't wait for your OH to come home honey x x


----------



## maybethistime

WOS yeh u where right he must of said sorry about a dozen times last night lol and even started to finish the last job painting in the house :blush: I told him he didnt have to cos i knew he was tired and he said no he wanted to finish it :) no wat u mean bout tidying I do it my self and cooking and he always tells me off u should be resting etc lol cant win really xx


----------



## shelleylu

Hi everyone.

Gem - good news on scan honey. Petite babies- thats what we want!

Sarah - where are you woman? Hope you're not jumping ahead of the queue in the baby producing stakes??!! 

Well girls Im back at my desk again. Is anyone else totally convinced LO is coming everyday - only to be disappointed when at 7:30am the alarm goes off and you havent gone into labour over night? I was convinced it was happeneing last night again.LO has had reduced movements - I can feel this huge pressure on my cervix now - its horrid. It twinges with pain all day and my back is still unbearable. I have bad bum wee after i eat or drink anything and my bbs hurt so badly the last few days - ALL SIGNS SURELY?!!!!!

How is everyone else physically????

Im on my 1st RLT of the day fingers crossed it does what it says on the tin. I want a nce toned uterus!!


----------



## SJK

morning girls, my yous can talk :rofl:, and what a funny couple of pages re. positions :rofl:

I went for appoint yday with consult, bp back upto 141/100, so she said I def wont be going past my due date :happydance:, she also said I looked miserable, and I replied I am miserable, I cant wear any shoes with the size of my feet, I have a constant headache, no sleep, bad hayfever etc etc, you would be too. so she done an internal and said if the cervix was favourable she would induce me tomorrow :shock::shock:, at which point I started to sh*t myself, so she done the internal, full hand in :hissy: and said the cervix was soft but still closed :hissy:, so Im back at midwife today for blood pressure again and if no change Im going friday am for a sweep :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:, prob wont work but its a start xx


----------



## whitelilly

Oh my goodness SJK- how exciting! You could have your little one very soon!!! :happydance:

Well, I went to Lidl and also stocked up on their fruit. And loads of fresh pineapple juice. I also had my firtst cup of RLT this morning. 

To be honest, my bump is really sore now. All over. And feels really hard! I also feel a little bit sick. 

wishing- i also feel guilty that OH is at work and I am not. So today I am doing all the housework and make hima nice dinner when he comes in. It's his favourite- pasta with cream, chillis, chorizo and chicken. I love it too! Might make it extra spicy from now on!!! xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Just checking in for an update, ladies! Sorry not popped in for AGES! I've been keeping my journal up to date, and popping in here to read up on everyone else.
I'm now 37 + 2. I'm feeling OK. Have another week to go at work, and just about coping with it, though I'm tired in the evenings. My C section is booked for 8th July, but I'm not convinced Baby will wait that long, so prepared for beginning labour early and having to have an emergency section if needs be. He is still a very active and kicky little fella, and does not seem to be able to decide what position he wants to be in!
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## wishingonastar

well...i had midwife today and she said baby not fully engaged but has head in centre of pelvis so is getting there, but the little monkey has turned and decided right at the last minute to go back to back! all the way through my pregnancy at scans and midwife appointments its been the other way and now it turns :dohh:

i also found it was super active this morning - throwing massive kicks and punches out my belly when i heard a brief scraping noise - coming from in my belly!!! :shock: i now know what it was up to with all that movement...blinking turning round!!!

i am also like some of you getting the stabby pains in my hoo ha which is apparently cervix getting ready :)


----------



## godivalocks

Wishing--yes, I'm very excited about seeing OH!

SJK--Wow, that close to an induction. I'd be freaking out, too! Relief and scared out of my mind, probably, lol.

My pelvis is aching. It's really hard to get out of bed, change position, etc. Other than that, I have no sign whatsoever that I'm going to go, so no, not really thinking I'm going to have the kid soon.

My OB said that shooting pain in the the hoo-haw is ligament pain :saywhat: . That one didn't make sense to me, because that seemed to be an odd place for ligaments to be.


----------



## maybethistime

SJK oh u jammy bugger lol, well lets hope the sweep works, no faire tho we share dates lol, I remember not so long ago saying u wanted to give birth in july at least heheh

I have had a nice slepp this morning till half 12 :blush: then when I went to get me nice relaxing bath there was a wospe so I had 2 hve a quick one and do me teeth etc cos i was bricking me self lol. So I have locked it in the bathroom till me Dh comes home lol


----------



## shelleylu

maybethistime said:


> I have had a nice slepp this morning till half 12 :blush: then when I went to get me nice relaxing bath there was a wospe so I had 2 hve a quick one and do me teeth etc cos i was bricking me self lol. So I have locked it in the bathroom till me Dh comes home lol

LMAO May - you are so silly.

Oh how I wish I was at home worrying about not being in labour rather than sat at my desk itching to leave!!

I envy you all!!!!!!

I need something naughty. Off to the bad girl machine me thinks...


----------



## maybethistime

naughty machine lol, I have a naughty cubord but ive been really good Ive not been in there for 3 day :shock: im sat with some nice stawberries and some apples and a pint of water :shock: no idea wat im playing at as I have crips and cakes and choclate that i have had still fri and its still in there. lol No wat u mean about worring about labour I work up a little dam TMI :blush: so I went for a roote lol and I found some of me plug lovley lol. So i think Ill leave that alone for the time being I was convised yesterday something was going on was getting shooting pains in me hoo ha and I had the longest BH I had since they started then another, then I went bed thinking it would start sometime but nop im still here :hissy: lol


----------



## maybethistime

oh yeh shell dont worrie not long 2 go now hey 3 days till u finish :happydance:


----------



## shelleylu

maybethistime said:


> so I went for a roote lol and I found some of me plug lovley lol. So i think Ill leave that alone for the time being

LMAO - I was going to have a feel around last night after my bath, but chickened out!! haha.. 

Anyone else dared to???!!!


----------



## whitelilly

I have been constantly in my naughty cupboard! I bought shed loads of fruit though and made a nice big fruit sald but still found my way to the iced ginger cake! hmmm. 

I am away for a physio appt now- my left hip is killing me and I can't sleep. 

I am so glad I am not at work anymore, the weather is gorgeous! My house is like a chinese laundry though as I have done about 4 washings already today! xx


----------



## Elliebank

whitelilly said:


> I have been constantly in my naughty cupboard!

:shock: From what the others have been saying about checking yourself down there I thought that's what you meant at first by being in yr 'naughty cupboard'!!! :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

wishingonastar said:


> well...i had midwife today and she said baby not fully engaged but has head in centre of pelvis so is getting there, but the little monkey has turned and decided right at the last minute to go back to back! all the way through my pregnancy at scans and midwife appointments its been the other way and now it turns :dohh:

Ha ha oh dear!! Hope it turns again then yr not in back labour!!


----------



## maybethistime

HAHHA EB to funny, 

Needed a laugh said on friday my friend ordered me the cot top changer well it matches the cot perfectly but they have not sent the correct part i mean how bloddy difficult is it to do, the most important parts as well a washer and a small screws she got it from toys r us as well as it is for a baby to lay on u would of thought they would be extra careful when getting the component list im so pissed :hissy: I didnt tell my friend cos she would be well upset. lucky there is a number u can call for missing parts stating in the unlikely even mmm more like likely!!!! GOING TO MY naughty cupord now lol. 

good luck at ur physio WL hope it helps


----------



## wishingonastar

hope your appointment helps whitelilly 

all i've done is raid the naughty cupboard today... no elliebank - not my foofoo! :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

wishingonastar said:


> all i've done is raid the naughty cupboard today... no elliebank - not my foofoo! :rofl:

I was about to say, you dirty so & so!!! :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl: is all I can say!! :rofl:


----------



## elley_baby248

I dunno about the naughty cupboard but i have raided the house spent ALL day cleaning it's spotless will probably last all of 5 mins though till OH gets home and wrecks it all or the cat's decide to bring me a present or the dog rolls in the grass and gets covered in bit's! 

My bloody feet are killing me and so is my back AGAIN i think am going to miss this backache when it's finally gone it's been my little friend for the past few months. 

I have the midwife on Monday wonder whether it'll be my proper midwife or a stand in lol i get worried when it doesn't chop and change all the time i'm not used to seeing the same person wouldn't mind seeing the midwife i did the other day though cause she was really nice even if she did press my tummy a bit hard she told me he is engaged so i LOVE her it's the only time i have walked out of that plce with a smile on my face! 

My washing machine is having a fit again keeps throwing up errors but i've lost the book with the error meanings lol i wouldn't mind but i've only had it since april since my other one exploded and in the whole time i've had it i think it's only worked for about 3 weeks lol last time the spring that held the drum up decided to fall off so the drum was wonky and made the inside spark etc but i didn't know where the spring was so i kept using it oooops lol the repair man shouted at me cause apparently i shouldn't of used it haha


----------



## wishingonastar

not good about washing machine :(
if you google it you can often download the manual online for free or at least find forums where people discuss the errors its giving you...


----------



## SJK

hi girls :happydance:,
well i had my mwife appoint, bp was 150/100, so I was send straight over to 
maternity again, I swear I will be getting a job in there, anyway they hooked me up and slowly it came down, so they let me go. Not back until friday unless things get worse.

Yes MB i did want to have beany after the 2nd to get the extra year at school here, but the more I look at my wee man whos done 2 years at nursery, I think hes bored and he wouldve been ready last year for school only for the date his birthday fell. Besides I think Id be dead having to wait another 2 weeks x


----------



## maybethistime

hehe bless ya hun... 
well im its another thing after another with me, me friend was ment to bring the pram silver cross crashed her car. She is fine which is all that matter but she now cant bring the pram. I cant afford to spend loads on one and even thothe in laws are paying for it it is difficult to ask how much they want to spend cos I dont want to pic a pram that is really expensive and then they cant afford it. I was gonna get the graco one but I fell in love with the silver cross but its over 300 pound in the shop :hissy: me fella said we will have to get the one from before but i dont like it now now i feel like a spoit bratt :hissy:but im so upset about it now :(


----------



## wishingonastar

oh honey :(
the pram is an important part so i understand you feeling anxious and stressy about it

what was it you particularly liked about the silvercross? does another brand do a similar version but for cheaper? perhaps you could google that to find out?


----------



## wishingonastar

SJK said:


> hi girls :happydance:,
> well i had my mwife appoint, bp was 150/100, so I was send straight over to
> maternity again, I swear I will be getting a job in there, anyway they hooked me up and slowly it came down, so they let me go. Not back until friday unless things get worse.
> 
> Yes MB i did want to have beany after the 2nd to get the extra year at school here, but the more I look at my wee man whos done 2 years at nursery, I think hes bored and he wouldve been ready last year for school only for the date his birthday fell. Besides I think Id be dead having to wait another 2 weeks x

your little one is definately making sure you get your moneys worth from the NHS!!! :rofl: hope they fed and watered you while you were kept in :rofl:

glad alls ok now though :hugs:


----------



## maybethistime

Cos it was forward facing Wishing, I have found a maxi cosi travel system street one in red one on kiddi care for 169.99 include footmuff and car seat any one no if that one is any good? Ive seen it in town looks pretty good but not sure lol, I might just do that one and see how we go, wish Id known bloody earlier lol im ready 2 pop. I got em bra this morning tho so have the main things just the sodding pram lol


----------



## whitelilly

The parm is def an important part- but you will find a way to get it sorted, these things always work out in the end... 

Had my physio appt yesterday and my L hip had slipped up and out of place so we did a few exercises and I got a support belt for walking. Hope that helps!

I have been up since 5am!!!!!!! Had the worst sleep ever! Bed at 11am up at 1m to pee then tossed and turned, got up to pee at 5 and thought sod it and came through for my cereal! 

SJK- poor you! But quite right- get your £ worth out the NHS!!! ;) xx


----------



## wishingonastar

maybe - don't know about that one but maxi cosi is a good brand so should be fine... go to mothercare and test it out perhaps? google it and type 'review' after the name and you can get loads of independent reviews that way...


----------



## wishingonastar

maybe - you might want to check out the argos website today - they're having a half price sale on lots of items including pushchairs at the mo as having a catalogue clearout...theres a nice red chicco travel system on there for £220 and some others too...


----------



## maybethistime

Thank you wishing, Im gonna have a look on line 2day then on sat i will go see wat they are like in the shop, god it was really playing on my mind last night lol I couldnt sleep, for the first time aaliyah stay in till I get this sorted lol knowing my luck she will come on sat lol


----------



## geogem

Maybe- I'd be careful with buying from Kiddycare as there has been a lot of bad reviews from people not recieving the items they ordered for months!! and that is the last thing you need right now!!

In all fairness I got my new crib matress from there and I recieved it within 2 days but a pram is a bigger deal and it is a risk I would not be willing to take.

Well we went and bought all the paint for the late coming nursery last night and my cot-bed comes on saturday so hoping to get it all painted and ready before the weekend!
We wernt originally going to paint it but hubby got all excited about doing a nursery and thought we should, we also got some lovely wall transfers from B&Q last night that are soooo cute so really getting excited now!! cant wait for him to get back from work and start it now!!

Anyway - I am still feeling good, still have energy and my ankles arent swollen or anything so thinking I am quite lucky!!

hope everyone is good? 

ttfn


----------



## whitelilly

MB- if you have a pram centre near you then you could price match and go to JOhn Lewis. They delivered my pram in 2days and are storing it for me until I need to collect it! :) 

LAST BOX for me today! xxxxxxx


----------



## Elliebank

Post pics of yr nursery Gem when it's done!! Our carpet is being fitted tomorrow for ours & then it's done - can't wait!!!

WL congrats on last box, think it's my turn tomorrow!!


----------



## maybethistime

oh cheers gem, 

Blooming heck this is a bloody long farce if u ask me I kinda wanna screm now, I saw a place in manchester on ebay but I cant find it now :dohh: so I could of just gone there typical talk about leaving it to the last min steph haha at this point I wouldnt care if i went over due lol

Yay for the last box WL yeh Ellie ur turn 2mo,


----------



## elley_baby248

I can't find the error codes on line but it's started working ok again so all is good in my world lol! 

I really wish our little man was here now! I would love him to be here to enjoy the lovely weather and come out for walks and out with us at the weekend i'm getting very impatient now!


----------



## shelleylu

Morning girls,

Second last day at work for me today - at hosp tomorrow..

Girls -something bad has happened. my ankles have DISAPPEARED!!!!

It happened last night. I have quite slim legs normally, so its really noticable. Also my calves have been hurting - bad veins. So much for no pregancy woes - and nice to rub it in Gem! haha...

Im pretty sure its cause of sat at desk all day. Thank god Im finishing Friday!

Maybe - dont stress honey. You'll get a pram no worries. Have a good look around on the net and get merv to take you out. Good luck hun x

WL - woo hoo last box!

I need some brick wall to scoff on - TTFN xxx


----------



## SJK

Hi girls :happydance:

hope all is well, shelley thats happened to me too :hissy:, still it wont be for much longer, hope everyone is well ? My wee man finished school today for the summer, and hes playing up already because he can :muaha:, just nwhat i need :hissy: xx


----------



## elley_baby248

Is it really summer holidays time already? omg! 

I'm so upset and i don't even have a real reason for it! I just rang OH because my back is killing me again aching and stabbing pains that are in my tummy too and he was so off with me it's unreal i wouldn't mind but he's not busy! he is sat in my nans house eating his dinner like he does every day he is in work (yes he's spoilt by them) all i wanted was a bit of sympathy but what did i get him hardly sayig a word and ignoring me! So i got off the phone crying and threw the phone across the room in temper. What's up with me today........


----------



## maybethistime

oh elly, I am like that some times so dont worrie the amount of remotes I have broken its funny, I crave alot of support off me DH I think it can be a little draining for him at times but he comes round in end sure ur oh will do as well. hope ur back gets better, keep a eye on it we dont want a repet of last week :hugs:

Well girls I found th pram I want on boots for 170 :happydance: we are going to go see it on sat then grab it comes with footmuff hood and rain cover the one on kiddie care didnt so thanks for the heads up gem. and boots is more reputable. 

its the maxi cosi streety travel system if ne one wants to have a look on google and let me no wat they think. its normally 274 and its forward and rear facing so I cant complain. :) SO happy. so my little one has 2 stay put at least till sunday hahah or i will have 2 send the in laws 2 get it lol


----------



## elley_baby248

I've given up and am knealing on the floor to stop the pain it's moved round to my tummy but i think it's only really painful Bh's lucky me


----------



## maybethistime

gosh u worrie me with these pains woman still keep an eye on it tho :)


----------



## elley_baby248

I seem to worry everybody but myself with them lol


----------



## shelleylu

Good news on the travel system Maybe :)

Ellie - keep an eye woman! Saying that, I had the worlds worst paind last night - which werent BH, but sharper. Defo strecthing of some kind. It happened every time Lo moved ina certain way and only on the one side. I'd recccomend getting on your all 4's and staying there - its the only thing that helped me!

You know Lo had a weird reaction to my moms voice last night. Really weird, but she only moved when my mum spoke! and when she moved she jumped like nobodys business!!

Oh yeah girls some good news. I weighed myself at lunch time. Ive put 10kgs on. Not sure what that is in stones or pounds, but I know the recommended weight is from 10-12kg or something.... 

We should really have a mass posting of pics I think. Pre pregnancy and now. Also pics of Lo's rooms when they're done!! Mine hopefully might be finished this weeknd - fingers crossed!


----------



## wishingonastar

great news on travel system maybe :)

elley - hope it either eases up or progresses into full labour hun...


----------



## elley_baby248

Either way would be good right now lol but tbh it's bearable so it's no biggy


----------



## shelleylu

elley_baby248 said:


> Either way would be good right now lol but tbh it's bearable so it's no biggy

:hug: poor you hun.

Go for a walk and see if it starts something - you never know!

I was convinced LO was coming earlier this week. has all died down again now...boo...:hissy:


----------



## maybethistime

https://i681.photobucket.com/albums/vv179/steffi_me/n1140523459_30110585_3194.jpg

https://i681.photobucket.com/albums/vv179/steffi_me/4799_1150794124625_1070778896_45167.jpg


----------



## Elliebank

maybethistime said:


> https://i681.photobucket.com/albums/vv179/steffi_me/4799_1150794124625_1070778896_45167.jpg 36 weeks
> 
> pre pregnacy pics
> https://i681.photobucket.com/albums/vv179/steffi_me/n1140523459_30110585_3194.jpg

Didn't work chick, but I think this does


----------



## Elliebank

Lovely pics xx


----------



## maybethistime

haha cheers hun just took me ages to do it then u do it for me lol


----------



## shelleylu

Wow maybe - I am soo digging your wedding dress - very sexy!

I will get on the pic case now!

Come on girls - I wanna see your bumps!!


----------



## godivalocks

Great pics, MB.

No news here. Just more pains from the kid pushing on my ribs. Gosh that hurts!


----------



## maybethistime

Thanks shell and G

And the great thing about my dress was it was redued from over a grand 2 400 so cant be bad heheh, god I love a bargin hehe 

hahah I love it Im in such a good mood wats for tea? im doing pork chops spuds n veg im trying to be healthy, not movements my end either just same old movements, but a little quiter not 2 worried as still getting regular movements just not as painful yay


----------



## shelleylu

Im the same Maybe. Things have settled down nicely for me. Im hoping LO will give me a couple fo days peace and then come next Tuesday please lol..

I had that rib things last night G - didnt think LO was that high up either but she obv is!


Ive just had Sainsburys taste the difference steak with nice little pots and roast courgettes, peppers, onions etc... It was vereeeeerreeeeeeererrerey testy! Im having strawberrys, meringue and cream for pud. Yummmm

Am signing off now. Have to put my feet up before my ankles turn into the mitchelin man. not a good look..

Will update after growth scan tomorrow.

Enjoy your tea Steph :)


----------



## maybethistime

oh dessert dam, I forgot about that mmm ice cream and stawberrys me reckon lol time 2 texts DH and ask lol 

good luck at ur growth scan 2mo shell


----------



## TigerLady

As requested... I have been doing them every week since 12dpo (didn't even get my :bfp: until 18dpo, so dunno why I took that pic! :rofl:). They are all in my journal, but I'll pick a few for a progression. :mrgreen:

12dpo ---> 15 weeks ---> 27 weeks ---> two of 35 weeks (this week!)


----------



## Sarah+

Hi All,

No Shelley, I'm not jumping the order, just been a bit busy!

Sounds like you could be a mummy very soon SJK! Hope the BP is okay. 

Great news about your little 8 pounder Gem :hugs:

Godiv - i think your LO is going to have fantastic timing and arrive two-three days after his daddy gets home, that way you can have a little together time first, then it will all be happening!

Love all the pineapple talk.... how effective is it meant to be?



Well, we finished the nursery. Here's some pics:

https://s579.photobucket.com/albums/ss236/HK_Aussie/nursery/


----------



## Sarah+

Love the 'before and after' photo idea, lol!

I actually started laughing when I found some of the wedding pics on the computer - as I feel like such a whale now that the idea I fitted into this dress was just rediculous! :rofl:


A little over a year ago.... and last weekk..... hmmm
 



Attached Files:







wedding.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 8









June10th2009 088 - CopyPaint.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## godivalocks

Well, I'm 1 cm dilated and 60% effaced. Guess it's some progress. What I don't know is how long it took to get that way, since this was the first internal she did to check.


----------



## Elliebank

Great nursery pics Sarah!! And love the before & after pics too! I'll get mine on today.


----------



## whitelilly

Well, here are my bump pics... weeks 15, 21, 30 and 33...! : 









xx


----------



## whitelilly

Sarah- love the pics...! 

Godive- def some progress! Woooooo!

TL- lovely bumps! 

I have put my pics up and I am shocked at how big my bump is! 

Have just had some RLT and a big glass of fresh pineapple... baby is swimming about quite the thing now! Is that ok?! Also have BH quite strong ones!

I have MW on Monday and I am hoping to be told that bambino has moved into the correct position. xx


----------



## maybethistime

Loving the pics people, sarah that dress is gourgous, and those bumps mad how they grow makes u wanna cry lol, dont help when me FIL said "how much weight have u put on, u need to make sure u get that back off" bloody hell wat the heck has it got to do with him how much i weigh :shock:

G I had a dream u had ur baby first before all of us so 2 wake up and read that made me giggle lol


----------



## SJK

morning girls :happydance:

love all the pics, I will try put some on later :happydance:

yay for the 1cm, gd, is this your first ?

still suffering with this bloody hayfever :hissy:

was hoping for a delivery tomorrow as its dh's late grannys bday and her surname is one of the names we have picked :cloud9: xx


----------



## SJK

ps. does anyone know if the brim is further down than 3/5 engaged or is the head back out again ? x


----------



## whitelilly

SJK said:


> ps. does anyone know if the brim is further down than 3/5 engaged or is the head back out again ? x

https://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080813063233AA5dZWQ

doe sthis help? it says that brim is the top of the pelvis and the outlet is the bottom... xx


----------



## maybethistime

Fingers crossed 2mo, hun my back is really begining to hurt me now and me pelvis is another story all 2gether everytime i walk i feel like she is dropping out lol


----------



## sezzlebum

brims the very top of the pelvis, mine seems to like it there lol


----------



## SJK

whitelilly said:


> SJK said:
> 
> 
> ps. does anyone know if the brim is further down than 3/5 engaged or is the head back out again ? x
> 
> https://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080813063233AA5dZWQ
> 
> doe sthis help? it says that brim is the top of the pelvis and the outlet is the bottom... xxClick to expand...

thanks wl, does that mean as it was 3/5 last week, its back out again or is the brim further dowm ? sorry for the silly questions x


----------



## whitelilly

I would think the brim is further down?! I am so jealous- I wish I was full term. Baby just did a massive somersault- I nearly pooped myself I got such a fright! x


----------



## SJK

whitelilly said:


> I would think the brim is further down?! I am so jealous- I wish I was full term. Baby just did a massive somersault- I nearly pooped myself I got such a fright! x

I know, I think my dh was freaked out in bed last night watching my belly go mad :rofl::rofl:


----------



## maybethistime

in my appointment a few weeks ago i was told she was brim then the next she said she was engaged the next time So to be honest I have no idea lol, I have a midwife appointment on monday I was hoping I wouldnt get to lol but oh well never mind lol


----------



## Twiglet

Hello there ladies!

Finally have the internet at my new house :happydance: took ages as the guy had to install EVERYTHING from scratch...my cats kept running away with his tools but luckily he loved them :rofl: 

Had MW on tuesday and had a different one to my usual one, she was much nicer. Said Caitlyn has no more room to grow and the only way is out now. She was still 3/5 engaged but the MW said that she doesnt think she'll engage any further until birth as I'm a titchy girl. Booooo.


----------



## Sarah+

Wow G! Sounds like you're on the way! I've forgotten when your hubby gets home? I guess 1cm doesn't give you a big clue as apparently sometimes you can go from 1 - 10 in hours, and other time, still be 1cm a week later. Any other signs?


----------



## maybethistime

hey twig hope ur doing ok, we didnt get told how far or little one is us just told me on her hand loll but oh well Im past caring lol, really need to do my uni work but I cant consentrate I just wanna sleep at the min lol


----------



## Twiglet

I wish I had some uni work to distract me and we all know how much I avoided that!! :rofl: MB gotta love MW's and the information they give us eh? My usual MW didnt tell me last time just wrote it in my notes...bu then my usual MW is a la poop.


----------



## godivalocks

maybethistime said:


> Loving the pics people, sarah that dress is gourgous, and those bumps mad how they grow makes u wanna cry lol, dont help when me FIL said "how much weight have u put on, u need to make sure u get that back off" bloody hell wat the heck has it got to do with him how much i weigh :shock:
> 
> G I had a dream u had ur baby first before all of us so 2 wake up and read that made me giggle lol

It is an awesome dress, and a very nice pic, isn't it?

As far as me going first...well, other than if I get an induction close to due date for OH's sake, maybe/maybe not, lol. Doc definitely thought he will stay in until daddy is here. But the fact that I'm 60% effaced and already starting to dilate gives me an indicator the induction might be possible. :happydance:


----------



## wishingonastar

sjk - mine is brim too apparently it means head is down in right place but not yet engaged into pelvis :( mine's putting off engaging and yours is toying with you! :rofl:

god now i can't remember a few pages back - was it maybe or shelley who had pork chops, pots and veg yesterday? couldn't believe it when i read that cos i've decided to do that for dinner tonight then read you had that yesterday...great minds and all that!

saw transformers last night and couldn't help wondering if i'd get any freebies if my waters popped in there... if this baby delays things which it would seem is its plan, then i'm soooo hanging out in the cinema between now and the big day! especially as i still have my student card to get cheap tickets with :rofl:

maybe - lovely contrast piccies and tell your FIL to poke it up his bum sideways! :rofl:

sarah - your bump is teeny!!!

whitelilly - loving the progress shots!


----------



## maybethistime

aww im soo happy for u hun, i was talking about it 2 me DH this morning after I had that dream fingers crossed :)


----------



## godivalocks

Sarah+ said:


> Wow G! Sounds like you're on the way! I've forgotten when your hubby gets home? I guess 1cm doesn't give you a big clue as apparently sometimes you can go from 1 - 10 in hours, and other time, still be 1cm a week later. Any other signs?

Yes, which is why I'm more happy about the thought that induction is much more possible, which is the only information I can get out of it. Just can't hold off an extra week, let alone two, if OH is going to get to spend time with his kid.

And as close to the due date as I would want it done, it should be okay, as long as my body complies.


----------



## maybethistime

Yeh I had pork chops n spuds last night with veg and even did a few yorshiers puds I know about me FIL me dh couldnt believe it when I told him he said not to worrie cos he dont care how much i put on cos its for our little girl hahah but it didnt make me think what ya looking for ne way hahaha


----------



## wishingonastar

ok now i'm confused...you've just said for your little girl, but your signature says you're having a surprise...? :confused:


----------



## wishingonastar

ok here's a before pic (not the best but most of my piccies aren't full length or if they are there's loads of peeps in the picture with me!) and here is my 38 week bump!


----------



## whitelilly

wishing, your bump is lovely too! I just showed DH pics of the bumps and he is also shocked at how big mine is! I am a bit worried now!!! :O xx


----------



## godivalocks

wishingonastar said:


> ok now i'm confused...you've just said for your little girl, but your signature says you're having a surprise...? :confused:

She wasn't going to find out, but I think they found out accidentally?


----------



## wishingonastar

ah i see thanks godiva!

whitelilly - your bump isn't huge hun! its a good healthy size...seriously i've seen bigger!!!!

i avoid my next door neighbour now cos shes taken to telling me i'm 'absolutely huge' and about a week ago with big shocked eyes asked 'have i been told i'm having a big baby' - i resisted the urge to flick her the bird or poke her eyes out!


----------



## maybethistime

I was not gonna find out but me brother offered to pay for a scan for mothers day lol, so I found out lol, it was 2 much of a nice offer 2 turn down hahah.

Great pics wos, Im sick of hearing how huge I am lol, mum keeps asking if im any bigger and then said didnt think u could grow ne more lol, but saying that there is a growing baby in there :dohh:


----------



## elley_baby248

I have to say this...................

OUCH OUCH OUCH OUCH OUCH OUCH!!!!

Whatever this child is doing inside me right now it doesn't half hurt lol


----------



## maybethistime

aww bless ya ya having a right rough time off it aint ya hun :hugs:


----------



## elley_baby248

He's just taking after his father and being a pain in the backside except literally lol


----------



## Sarah+

Ha, ha, mine too. Feels like he's about to come out directly through my right side. I keep checking for bruises!


----------



## maybethistime

haha any one noticed they can be quite irritated so easy me fella does thing that i normally find cute when he is cuddling me but it was just very winding me up last night lol, Im getting quite snappy sometimes as well lol. 

just realised im gonna be in single digits in 2 day :shock:


----------



## TigerLady

Wow! Busy morning!

We have loads of lovely bumps in July!!! :dance: I bet we would win the beautiful bump contest! :mrgreen:

Elley -- I was thinking the same thing this morning -- "I don't know what this child is doing in there, but it hurts like heck!" Gonna ask my doc about it at my appt today.


----------



## SJK

wishingonastar said:


> sjk - mine is brim too apparently it means head is down in right place but not yet engaged into pelvis :( mine's putting off engaging and yours is toying with you! :rofl:
> 
> wee bugger was 3/5 in, and now must be out again, I bet that stretch on monday done it :hissy:


----------



## SJK

my feet are like elephants today :hissy:, can hardly get hubbys crocs on :hissy:, roll on 2moro and god please let it begin :cloud9:


----------



## elley_baby248

Well he's doing the pressure n the bottom of my back thing again! I'm sat on the edge of the sofa as it hurts less there lol! My OH's mum is convinced am going to go over the weekend seriously like am not already paranoid enough after friday! 

He has a new habit of pushing against the left handside of my pelvis and OMG it hurts!!


----------



## wishingonastar

elley - do you have a birthing/gym ball? sitting on that might help?


----------



## elley_baby248

Nope but the edge of the sofa seems to be doing it's job for now. I think he's just engaging a bit more but due to his size it's a bit more noticeable than it was the other week.


----------



## Elliebank

First one is last August on hols, bump pic is taken today at 35+4
 



Attached Files:







php1VFAjYPM.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 6









phphKT4k3AM.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## maybethistime

aww loving the bump EB :) and congrats on last box :happydance:


----------



## whitelilly

elley_baby248 said:


> I have to say this...................
> 
> OUCH OUCH OUCH OUCH OUCH OUCH!!!!
> 
> Whatever this child is doing inside me right now it doesn't half hurt lol

me too... i am so sore :( xx


----------



## TigerLady

Back from OB -- Otter is still breech. OB is sure he can't turn, so section is a positive. Oh well. He also called the Pediatrician for me. I need to call next week to set up a consult for Otter's tummy problem. His tummy was still full today at the scan. Drats!

I asked about all the pains but the OB didn't even raise an eyebrow. :dohh: Guess it is normal. I also asked about my HUGE swollen ankles. He looked at them and said, "Well, I know the cure for that." Got me all excited -- then he said "It'll come soon enough." Meaning birth! :dohh: :hissy:


----------



## maybethistime

TL sorry baby is still breech at least u know when he will arrive, fingers crossed they give u some more info on the op that he needs :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh TL bless you :hugs: a positive of c-sections is knowing when bubba is gonna be here though.

Ahh I got all excited with your post then thinking there'd be a clue as to how to get my ankles down...guess birth it is then :rofl:


----------



## shelleylu

FFS.

I just wrote a massive update on growth scan, talked about important things and commented on everything - and then lost the bloody page cause my PC is so slow!

I cant write it again or I'll cry so here is a brief explaination...

Growth is fine - LO is fine - bit small but fine :)

Met a wonderful MW who has refered me to see a specialist lady with regards to my anxiety (been getting more and more worried about labour recently) I only popped in for a bit of advice and ended up sittin there sobbing! (think her and OH thought I was crazy emotional wreck.. lol)

Anyway, hoping for app early next week to sort my head out. She said they can manage my labour differently if ive had previous trauma etc.. I feel so much better now - although seems to have made it more real- and more scary now!?!

My feet are huge too and I feel fat and unsightly. I am constantly sweaty and no clothes fit anymore. Oh the joys. Just been going through pics to post on here and got depressed - I ve lost my waist!:hissy:

Hoping to see it again shortly - I had a massive jalfrezi earlier - it was stunning!

Right, need to work out this pic posting business...

xxx


----------



## shelleylu

Forgot to add - 

TL - good news on the section really honey. I would favour one right now! As Twiglet said, at least you know when cub is arriving :) Hope all is ok with his tummy problem. Try not to worry too much xx

Elley - hope you've stopped hurting sweetie?

Godiva - OMFG woman you are 1cm?! when i went to hosp in labour with William in agony I was 1cm. I had him within a couple of days - you could too!! Lets get excitied!!!


----------



## wishingonastar

tigerlady - glad they're on top of things with otters belly :hugs:
elliebank - wicked bump hun! looking at the shape of yours compared to mine i'd say i'm having a girl too if shapes are anything to go by but we'll see...

shelley - glad the growth scan was fine and sorry to hear about your 'breakdown' but at least you were brave in voicing your fears so they can address them which is most important thing. i like your line about seeing your waist again soon cos you had a jalfrezi!


----------



## shelleylu

Cheers wishing. 

I am sooo loving the bumps too. I have been trying to upload my pics, but i cant seem to get it to work?! First it said they were too big, so I change the resolution of them and now it just wont work :(


----------



## wishingonastar

you might have to do what me and elliebank have to do... go to google and type something like 'photo resizer' then choose one of the free image resizers and minimise your piccies


----------



## shelleylu

OMG I have soo missed a pge out? Wishing - I didnt see your bump pic - and I just have. Mine is similar too - so I would agree about girl shapes..

PS, didnt think the jalfrezi would work so fast. I literally had to run like the wind to the toilet! I have been bad after food for a couple of weeks now - but that was crazy - sorry if TMI - but it might help you girls!


----------



## maybethistime

WOS single digets for u just seen hehe 

shell glad the growth scan when ok well, u have some thing 2 celbrate 2mo ITS UR LAST DAY whop whop lol. 

Did a bit of painting today I was so board and did the bathroom and kitchen (cleaning) 

back kills now


----------



## shelleylu

Im onto it!


----------



## shelleylu

No, just not doing it at all now Wishing :(

Will have to try and send them to a different PC and try and upload them another way. I hate technology!!


----------



## wishingonastar

if you're stuck let me know and you can email them to me and i'll resize them then email them back to you...


----------



## wishingonastar

yea maybe i just realised that too! the texts and emails from friends have already started on 'any signs yet'.. it's lovely they're excited and think of me but its a pain keep having to relive the fact that 'no there are no signs yet'!


----------



## shelleylu

Haha girls... Mine are excited too - but it deosnt make it go any faster does it?!

Wishing - I managed to re-size them. I got a right fancy gadget off the net for free. My pc just womt allow me to post any pics though. The manage attachments pop up box just goes blank after a minute of trying? Tis very weird..


----------



## maybethistime

yeh mine started at 37 week :dohh: I just wanna screm and say piss off leave me alone, bless me Dh he emails and texts me and i just dont reply, I said id email and text him 999 if I it started but knowing me Ill prob wait till he comes home lol


----------



## TigerLady

Shelly -- glad to hear bubs is good! I am guessing most of us feel like fat, sweaty cows at the moment. I know I do!

Based on fundal height and bub's size, I have been "full term" pregnant for 4 weeks now!! :hissy: And I have 3.5 more to go!! I am so done! :hissy:

Ok, self pity party over! :rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

that's wierd shelley...sounds like they haven't reduced enough...


----------



## Sarah+

Very best of luck for the sweep today SJK :hugs:

Good to hear you're getting some good care Shelley. I'm glad you mentioned anxiety about birth. Everyone keeps saying, 'Oh, you must be soooo exicted..' and to be honest, I feel more nervous/scared than excited. 

I got a pedicure yesterday. I figured that at least my feet could look nice while in they're in the air during labour, lol :rofl:


----------



## Sarah+

What's everyone wearing in labour? 

I saw the horrible pink-tie-at-the-back hospital gowns our hospital uses and well, I don't think so!

I'm gathering it will have to be a nighty of some variety... as pj style won't be that convenient for checking dialation etc? 

If I'm having an epidural, I'll have to wear something that opens at the back, won't I? 

I know this seems like a very minor/silly thing to think about... but I have been wondering.


----------



## godivalocks

shelleylu said:


> Forgot to add -
> Godiva - OMFG woman you are 1cm?! when i went to hosp in labour with William in agony I was 1cm. I had him within a couple of days - you could too!! Lets get excitied!!!

Well, I'm not holding my breath. You never know. Some people dilate a lot and stay that way a month or so, some don't until they go into labor.

The doc seems to think he's going to hold off until daddy gets here, and I'm hoping so, but he better come as soon as he's here! He's getting very painful in there, whether it's pushing on a rib, pressure on my tailbone, or even just shoving out on my belly.


----------



## whitelilly

SJK- good luck today!!!

Sarah- I was wondering this too. I am thinking a nightie too... or even just an old t-shirt. They can cut a hole in the back for epidural if they have to! 

I woke up this morning with a massive lump under my right rib and another massive lump down left hand side near my left hip. I am assuming the one under the rib was a head. OUUUUCCCHHHH- how the funk can I get this little man to turn?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

whitelilly - just two words 'all fours'!!! that's one of best ways

omg - shocked about michael jackson dying :( yes his personal life was, umm... different, but he was an absolute music legend :( 

i have also just found out we have a confirmed case of swine flu in my town...i'm now thinking this baby is safer inside me at the mo in that case so probably a good thing its showing no signs of leaving!


----------



## whitelilly

Swine flu- the bane of my life, got updates every bleedin' day at work on NHS email- it is everywhere at the mo really now, but TBH it's not _that_ bad. It's less 'deadly' than regular flu.. media hype up as usual. It will likely get worse in autumn/winter but then flu always is worse at this time and the ones who are most affected are the elderly, those woth underlying health conditions and children. Just need to keep any sick folk away ad keep washing our hands xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

sarah - i got a t-shirt style nightdress from primark to wear as labour nightie


----------



## maybethistime

i didnt want to spend any money on a nighty yes im cheap lol, but I ave this dress that i doss around in thats really light so im gonna wear that even tho iys white :doh: hahah im hoping to go in the birthing pool but i wont hold my breath if she comes this weekend. 

Last night I thought me waters broke, I was bouncing on me ball and I felt a trickle then panicked, then I was getting pains all night I was like oh shit stay put lol, funny that aint it I moan about wanting her out and when i think she is coming I panic lol


----------



## Elliebank

For those of you considering water births, what you gonna wear (if anything) for that? I think I'll just wear a vest top, will have to get one that fits


----------



## Elliebank

And have you got nightwear that buttons open for breast feeding? I never thought of that so just bought a T shirt nightie & a pair of pyjamas where the top is like a T shirt, but don't know whether to change it? I know I shouldn't be thinking like this tho, but I keep thinking you won't get nice nightwear that buttons up!! :rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

nope i have vest top type nightwear so i can either lift up or pull down to feed...but i'll be wearing crop top style nursing sleep bras that i got from mothercare too as i want to try and save my boobs from sagging under the weight if possible!


----------



## shelleylu

Oh my god you guys - stop worrying me about clothes et! You're all so organised!

Maybe I agree - as soon as it looks like a have a sign I panic too!

SJK - good luck today sweetie xxx

Ah, I got to work today to find my desk covered in pink balloons, ribbons and pictures of babies for my last day - very sweet!

Will try and post bump pics this mornng. Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## shelleylu

Nope, still wont let me upload - even from my work pc. You'll have to take my word that I am a jabba - and I havent always been! lol


----------



## maybethistime

hahah shell bless ya lol, me flat has finally been painted me hubby is a star and he put the cot top changer 2gether last night its gourgous I love it her room looks perfect now :) me FIL is coming round to come and give me kitchen a deep clean lol, behind all the appliences lol how sweet, its cos me hubby aint got time 2 and I cant do it being 2 huge hahah he is so board at home (retired) he wants to clean my kitchin madness lol. 

RIP MJ wat a ledgend :)


----------



## maybethistime

depends how hot i get EB I might just strip off haha show off my sexy streach marks lol I have shorts and a hubby tshirt for after but i do have a dressing gown feel sorry for who ever sits opposit me dont care who i flash 2 brest feed hahah quite proud of me Es hahah god knows how long Ill have em for hahah


----------



## Sarah+

Oh, crap. I forgot about making them practical to breastfeed in too!

What's the difference between a sleep bra and a nursing bra? Wishing, you seem to be an authority on this subject!


----------



## geogem

OMG ladies, I miss a day on here and have sooo many pages to read!!

Loving the bump piccies ladies, I will post some before and after ones later today.

Well I am full term!! Yay but hey still no signs of movement!! 

We had some mad news yesterday!! I dont know if I told you all before my DH has older children from a previous relationship. Well the eldest (17) had just dropped the news on his daddy that he is going to be a grandaddy to twins due in January!! He's only 37!! Well his girlsfriend is pregnant and Dh isnt happy about it but hey - what can you do other than help them both through it and support them to get on in life!! Thing is he doesnt speakto/see his mother and has told me he wants me to be Nanna!! Ha - I am 26 for gods sake!! far to young to be a nanna!! will have to come up with some other pet name that doesnt make me sound old!!

As far as something to wear for labour goes - I still have the nightie I gave birth to my son in!! nearly 9 years ago!! ity is old and tatty but I will be using it again, I think it will be quite sweet actually!!

Well I am still feeling okay - apart from in shock about stepson!! but generally healthy and energetic - still no cankles!! 

Hubby thinks that bubs will appear next thursday!! dont know why but he just thinks he will!!

right better go!! hope everyone is okay - spk soon


----------



## godivalocks

Wow, Gem. OH is going to be a dad again AND a granddad. That must be a shocker for him!


----------



## Elliebank

:shock: Gem!!! A Nanna at 26!!! :rofl: Twins as well!! I'm surprise the shock didn't send you into labour!!

Congrats on being 37wks

SJK good luck today :hugs:

Shelley that's nice of yr work!!


----------



## geogem

Must admit its very strange - my Blake will be an uncle before he is 6 months old!!

George will be a grandad, and as I keep being told - me a Nanna!! totally strange!

but hey - I can say nothing, I was 17 when I had Lewis and my mum was only 38!! not planned but probably the best thing that has ever happened to me!!

Oh the joys!! so technically if Lewis does the same, which I hope he doesnt then I will be a real gran by the time I am 34 anyways!! SOOOOO Pleeeeaaaasssssseee Lewis, keep it tucked away!!


----------



## wishingonastar

aww thats lovely that he'll have family playmates his own age gem :)

sarah - here are the sleep bras i've got (they're just more comfy and casual than daytime ones, but means you still have support and can wear a breast pad too during night)

https://www.mothercare.com/Moda-Nur...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44321031&mcb=core


----------



## wishingonastar

plus it also means as they're top size, not bra size orientated you could use them for first few days until milk properly comes in and buy fitted ones then if you're concerned about paying out in advance and having to guess what size to buy...


----------



## shelleylu

Wow you girls are so up to date on what to wear!

Im going with old bras and an old nightie lol

All ther girls just come round at work and gave me a gift bag with bits and bobs in - chocs and champagne and a gift voucher to get my feet done - woohoo!! They're so sweet! They also wrapped up a house brick with a bow on it - how funny! Ive just been and brought us all a load of lovely cakes for this afternoon. I finish at half 2 - how lovely eh!

Gem what random news ! I bet your OH will be dead chuffed when it settles in. nanna - bless you!

I have a feeling LO wil be here next Thursday too - how weird is that? I think I'll start off on Tuesday and she'll come Thurs. Lets place some bets! haha..

I agree Maybe - MJ - LEGEND!! RIP x

Hope everyone is having a great day. I feel like its my birthday! I';d post the pics of my office if I could bloody post them!


----------



## wishingonastar

aww shelley glad they've made a fuss of you...it's nice to go out on a high :)

MJ was a defo legend! regardless of the controversy that surrounded him...music wise he was a god in my opinion

right ladies... i'm officially logging off for a bit cos i'm still in my pj's and need to have a bath!


----------



## SJK

Hey girls, Im back and guess what!!

my cervix was too high and they couldnt do it :hissy::hissy: just like I said, to go back monday to be checked again, she said the head is so far down, what was all that brim about ?? that she wouldnt be amazed if I go myself over the weekend, so fingers crossed :happydance:

Gem, what a shock, but not the end of the world when yous get used to it and be lovely for blake to play with :cloud9::cloud9:

Yes RIP mj :cry:, very sad.

Ive just got 3 cheap nighties from primark for the labour ward, last time when I was being taken down to theatre for a section, they put a gown on me anyway to allow the spinal and ended up getting him out with forceps x


----------



## Twiglet

Fingers crossed for you SJK!

Ahh Gem, a Nanna at 26 hehe, surreal as thats only 4 years older than me. 

I dont have any feelings on when I'll go :( Liam said months and months ago that he thought I'd go today and my neighbour said saturday...and I've had nothing!

Meant to go to town to pick Liam a game up from Game but its raining and none of my shoes fit over my fat legs...so I'll have to grovel later!


----------



## godivalocks

Wow, this thread has been hopping lately.

Good luck, SJK.


----------



## SJK

anyone on facebook or bebo ? x


----------



## maybethistime

SJK im on fb Stephanie helme but dont mention girl on me profile lol "its a suprise" haha gem nannie at 26 bless ya as long as u dont look it its all good xx


----------



## maybethistime

Yay I got my pram 2 day and it is soo gourgous everything that i ave been looking for rear and outward facing cant believe how lucky I am lol :happydance: I was so worried about not having a pram i took the plung and ordered it off line from boots figured if i didnt like I could send it back :LOL: so im so happy I did that cos now I have everything we need for her now :)


----------



## shelleylu

Ah thats good news Maybe :)

Yes SJK Im on FB - Shelley Morgan. I dont really go on there a lot but you can see my pre belly pics if you do! Sorry they couldnt do your swep - thats sad news hun :(

I feel incredibly low today. Having extra CM or leaking something on and off im sure. Its gross really isnt it?!

I got totally soaked through coming home from work, so put my jammies on and got on my bed and ate some of the thorntons chocs the girls brought me :)


----------



## maybethistime

I no wat u mean shell i keep thinking its my sodding waters happened 2 night in a row now and im like just come already lol I did a bit of painting 2day just trying to fill the day.. 

FB making me giggle when u get notifications that u have a friend request I know its one of u guys and Im trying to guess who they are before I click them lol, I guessed EB right :happydance: but this other one not a clue lol some strange reason Ill guess WL prob be wrong tho lol


----------



## maybethistime

HOW THICK am I went for WL cos of the surname begain with L hahah just totally didnt look at the first name GEMMA hahahaha


----------



## geogem

SJK I am on Facebook, Gemma Lamberton was Lowther. Have added you Maybe and shelley, give us a clue - there are loads of shelley morgans!!

Well I have just been and booked a pedicure for tomorrow so I can have my legs in styrups without worrying about my manky dry hard skin that I cant see!! Hubby paying as my treat!! Yay!!


Go shelley - eat the choccies!! I am sure George will be chuffed when he gets used to the idea of being a grandad!! Think he is just disappointed, wanted more for him - you know?


----------



## geogem

ha ha maybe, you silly sod!! 

Gonna peek at all your piccies now!!


----------



## Twiglet

I'm on facebook too, Michelle Kelly :)

Ahh congrats on the pram MB :happydance: :D


----------



## geogem

got you!!
ha ha !!


----------



## shelleylu

OK girls

Gem, I just added you. I have no fringe with a centre parting with long dark hair...?


----------



## shelleylu

https://s647.photobucket.com/albums/uu191/shelleylu_2009/baby bump/

Does this work girls???


----------



## Twiglet

Yep, I have EB, MB, Wishing and Gem so far...liking my mission to get as many July Mums as possible :D


----------



## Twiglet

Yep it works...loving the bump :D and the arms behind head scan piccy :lol:


----------



## shelleylu

Twiglet I cant find you woman and I dont wanna ask every random Michelle Kelly - they'll think Im nuts!! haha


----------



## Twiglet

I'm the one with the boyfriend in the picture that looks like a girl :p sure he wont me describing him like that. Am under the London and University of Northampton networks too. :)


----------



## shelleylu

Still cant find you on there?!

I am freinds with Gem and Steph now - lets find a way!


----------



## maybethistime

goss shell do u no how many shelly morgans are on there hehe I was looking for ages lol


----------



## geogem

right - I now have, 

elliebank, wishing, twiglet, shelley and maybe - not bad. any other takers?


----------



## maybethistime

aww wicked shell loving the bump pics im not sure ne of us has a waist these days hehe 

gem u will be there all day haha, 

Im just laughing at me Dh playing with the pram bless him he looks well sweet


----------



## TigerLady

<-- Doesn't do FB. Sorry. :(


----------



## maybethistime

LOL TL its ok we have u on here :)


----------



## Twiglet

There found you and added you Shelley :D

Aww TL at least we have you on here to talk to :D :happydance:


----------



## TigerLady

I feel like I am one of the last hold outs in the Western World! :roll: I did myspace for about 4 months when it was newish.. but then just didn't feel comfy with it, so got rid of it. Something about broadcasting my personal life worries me when my "real" name is attached. Not to mention all the people I have known and heard about getting in trouble at work for what they put on those sites. There was a BIG stink at the zoo I worked at over the posting of certain pics. 

I feel like I am harder to track here! :rofl:


----------



## elley_baby248

I'm on FB - Eleisha Glover. 

I'm seriously fed up today had pressure and pains all week and today is just as bad i swear he is trying to make me a new hole and i have developed this lovely habit of everytime i eat i have to run to the loo to be sick! This is the first time i have been sick in my entire pregnancy and it happens 3 times in a week! 

OH's sister and hubby are reckoning baby will arrive on either the 10th, 12th or 14th! I want him here this weekend am seriously over being pregnant am just fed up with it now.


----------



## wishingonastar

elley - i just did a name search and it says you don't exist on facebook!
have added the rest of you :)


----------



## whitelilly

elley- do you have a panda in your arms on your fb?

i have added the rest of you except you wishing- how do I find you? 

I am in quite a bit of pain. Had sore tummy earlier and emptied bowels, but got more pains and need to go again. Also had period like pains earlier, have a sore back and also bump painful! :( xx


----------



## wishingonastar

i've pm'd you whitelilly (cos of my job i'd rather not put my real name openly on this forum)
:)


----------



## wishingonastar

The film 'Angel Eyes' has just started on fiver... i can't make up my mind if i've seen it before or if i'm trying to convince myself i have :dohh:
is it any good ladies? or shall i turn over to big brother?


----------



## geogem

me 2 elley


----------



## whitelilly

Added you now...! Thanks. I also won't put my name on becasue of my job... I haven't been watching BB this year- strange as I am a psychologist!

Ooooh we got our new house keys today! I can't wait until it's all done up! xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

ok...i now am certain i've seen it before, but can't remember how it ends... god now i have to decide whether to watch it and hope i don't suddenly remember it all, or just turn over now... my preggo brain can't make big life changing decisions like this!!! :rofl:


----------



## elley_baby248

I'm deffo on FB and nope no panda in my arms lol https://www.facebook.com/home.php#/photo.php?pid=1822551&id=666841724 thats the pic your looking for lol


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl: @ Wishing's idea of life changing choices!! 

I can't remember how it ends either. :shrug: Seems like it was sad though???


----------



## maybethistime

ok people u have 2 give me a clue when ya add me lol, hahah i have WOS and last night was seriously trying to work out who the other one is lol oh god im brain dead lol. 

Well I finally got some last night hahah spoons finally did the trick for me, :blush: might crack on again n wake him up in a bit he has been snoring like a trupper all night lol


----------



## Elliebank

I've got everyone on fb now apart from SJK & Elley - when I search for you it says no one exists with that name?? And the link doesn't work. I'll pm you my details.


----------



## geogem

ha ha - we thought about it last night but were just too tired!! mind you wish we had I might have gotten some sleep!

I feel really strange today - dunno why, just odd! Oh and my feet are now like balloons so overnight I have joined the cankles gang!! they r massive!! how can something grow that quick overnight!!


----------



## geogem

elley - cant find you, you might have to add us!!


----------



## elley_baby248

I love how i don't exist on FB i feel special lol! 

I have EB and WOS so i should be in their friends list.


----------



## SJK

morning girls, I am going to do FB shortly but be warned I havent long joined and theres nothing on it yet as I dont know what to do yet !!

I have managed a few photos here tho, hope they work 

https://img81.imageshack.us/img81/6011/68556684.th.png

the elephant feet


----------



## geogem

oh dear sjk - they look just like mine!! thing is, mine were fine yesterday!!


----------



## elley_baby248

They look really painful!


----------



## Twiglet

Urgh ladies I feel rank today...and none of my shoes will go on my feet :hissy: the last few weeks of pregnancy are not a glamorous time at all! Liam got told off last night as he slept all through me being ill and then when I came back in he went "niceeeeeeee" and then proceeded to snore...so I asked him to go to the other bedroom in the end....mean but I was not in the mood...haha this morning he was all full of apologies though ;)


----------



## geogem

aww bless you twiglet!!


----------



## Twiglet

I think next time Liam will take more note :rofl: 

Hows everyone else today though? :D


----------



## geogem

apart from feet - not bad!! 

I am tired, just had a really crappy night last night!! but I dunno - just feel really strange. can't quite put my finger on whats up - just dunno really!!

maybe hormones or something!!


----------



## elley_baby248

Join the club Gem i have been like that the past few days but i can't for the life of me figure why i feel odd and i keep waking up at 3.30am and then can't get back to sleep properly no matter what i do!


----------



## Twiglet

Maybe something will happen for you soon girlies? :D

I do dislike the random feelings we get in the last few weeks as you dont want to dismiss anything just in case but then you begin symptom spottign and fearing the worst...I'm defo gonna wait a few years before I try this pregnancy marlarky again...am very grateful for little Caitlyn but the only thing I enjoy about pregnancy is her kicking!


----------



## maybethistime

Oh SJK those feet bless im assuming that u added me 2 facebook nearly had a heart attack cos me ex has the same surname and I was like why is his sister adding me lol. im assuming the other one is WL lol, oh god im so crap at my own guessing game hahah.

Having a nice fatty breckfast prepared by my DH lol sausages mmm lol. i managed 2 grab a few zzz after this morning till bout 11 then I needed a bath lol so im chilling and making the most of mine and DH last weekend on our own fingers crossed lol


----------



## maybethistime

ohh yeh SINGLE NUMBERS till our baby is here whop whoop


----------



## Sarah+

:happydance: Full term today!

I want to FB everyone too! I had a little trouble finding some people's profiles, but I've just put a friend request in for Gem, so as long as you accept me Gem (I mean 'Nanna'!), if everyone looks on her page, I'll be the new friend Sarah...... 
(I'm keeping my full name off the forum too). 

That must have been a bit of an anti-climax SJK. So exciting that you could go over the weekend though! 

Thanks for the sleep bras info Wishing :hugs: We have mothercare here, but it's so tiny and they don't have the good stuff that I saw on the website. Might do an internet order. 

Sounds like you got a good stash of stuff Shelley. Love your 'before' pic too!

Post a pic of your pram Maybe.


----------



## geogem

accepted you sarah - so everyone else can join in!!


----------



## maybethistime

I have them on me phone sarah so ill try and do them later sorry being lazy 2day hahah. and I will add u now. 

Im so irritated 2 day i wanna do something but not sure wat lol


----------



## geogem

Well girls - gonna go for my pedicure to pamper these fat feet of mine!! 

if I can fit anything on my feet that is!!


----------



## Sarah+

Enjoy! Make sure you choose a bright colour as a little pick-me-up! I got bright orange!


----------



## elley_baby248

Is so pissed off!


----------



## geogem

wassup elley?


----------



## elley_baby248

Just annoyed over nothing i think. I've only left the house once in the past week because we were a bit skint and it costs me 8quid to get anywhere where i know anybody which is fair enough i can live with that but i got paid today and wanted to go out and do something but Chris has come in turned the Xbox on said we are having a laz day and has now decided to go to sleep and tbh i want to punch him. 

I think it must be hormones cause right now i want to cry and scream and have a major tantrum. I wouldnt be so bad but tomorrow we have to go out and see his friends and do what he wants to do!


----------



## Twiglet

Hahaha I turned the Xbox off via the control last time Liam did that to me...not impressed one bit was he but he's learnt that on the weekend we do something so that I can get out and about. I'm sure I'll apologise once my pregnancy is over but until then I'm gonna be mean :rofl:


----------



## elley_baby248

He's spread out across the sofa now like a lazy shit and i just wanna slap him really hard! OMG seriously whats up with me he's asleep and still managing to wind me up!


----------



## Twiglet

Its cause its annoying that men are sometimes so insenstive! It gets to use far more than what it does when we're not pregnant....I've sure noticed that.

Next time he's ill just lie on the settee and sleep! Thats what I'm gonna do :D


----------



## geogem

Ah I know this one well!! 

I think men just dont engage their brains unless its something that interests them!!

bloody morons!!


----------



## maybethistime

mine sitting playing the play station as we speak I just say make the most of it cos when she is her u can forget it lol. 

I know wat u mean about the heavy breathing and snoring sometimes merv does it to me and all I want to do is shout at him and kick and screm ull get past it hun :) or u could accidetly on purpose nudge him then say sorry just 2 get him awake again lol


----------



## wishingonastar

:rofl: yeah throw little bits of tissue at him to irritate him and disturb his sleep but not wake him up properly!

or randomly holler something - then when he says :saywhat: you can be like 'i've not said anything...you must have been dreaming'

:rofl:


----------



## maybethistime

:rofl: wos i do that all the time lol


----------



## wishingonastar

you sneaky little devil :rofl:


----------



## maybethistime

cant help my self the way I see it is if i have 2 be up and board he can be 2 :rofl: we have decided he can do the night time changes heheh I just BF then go back 2 bed, he really wants 2 so im not gonna stop him :rofl: lets see how long it lasts


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh lucky! my OH was like 'oh as you're gonna BF i guess thats the night stuff sorted'!! told him i'm gonna express some milk from about three weeks so that he can do at least one feed a day and that he can do lots of nappy changes in the lead up! he he

he asked how many changes they have roughly a day so i said 8-10 and he was like :saywhat:

i'm a little concerned as the last time i changed a nappy (ok so we are talking when i was about 13) i made a complete hash of it...lets hope i'll do better now i'm older and wiser :dohh:


----------



## maybethistime

oh bless, yeh i think he got the idea off me dad cos thats what he used 2 do with me brothers, sick em on the boob take them off and settle them. Thats all he seems 2 talk about staying up with her and rocking her back 2 sleep watching sky sports news :rofl: 

I know its mad when u think about wat you are gonna have 2 do im starting to panic a little lol, I was changing a boy then I didnt no where 2 put the diggaling I just had visions of him pissing on me lol


----------



## elley_baby248

He keeps waking up smiling at me and saying hiya and going back to sleep so i've come upstairs before i get arrested for murder.


----------



## TigerLady

<--- Thinks Wishing needs to practice on a doll for nappy changes! ;)

My OH swears he won't be changing diapers OR getting up in the middle of the night. :dohh: I know he'll change his mind once LO arrives. About nappy changes, anyway. I'll just hand him LO and say "There -- take care of it." HAHA

As for night time -- I'll probably make him get up on the weekends with him. But if he is working the next morning and I am not (on mat leave) then he can sleep. However, as soon as I go back to work and OH stays home with LO for a bit, that reverses! He can do all the night feeds!! :rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

TL - i told OH early on that if he doesn't do his fair share of nappy changing he'd find a naked baby placed on him and it would wee and poo on him til he dealt with it! :rofl:

elley - good choice hun... although pregnancy hormones would be a good defence they wouldn't be enough to get you off completely! :rofl:


----------



## geogem

ha ha - my hubby has said when he is on his days off he will get up in the night to give me a night off!! bless him!! 

I am combination feeding so wontbe a problem either! and he doesnt mind the stinky nappies either!! think I might be spoiled!!


----------



## Elliebank

I only realised yesterday (after talking to my friend who has just had a baby) that they need changing in the night, thought it was just feeding!! :blush:


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl:!!!!!!!!!

EB, sweetie, you crack me up!! :hugs:


----------



## maybethistime

elly might get man slaughter if ya lucky :rofl: god id slap him just for smilling trust me done it before haha ones i launched tomto ketup at him cos he was laughing in my face :rofl: and it went all over the kitchen wall lol, even managed to get him 2 say sorry and clean it up after :rofl:


----------



## maybethistime

EB bless ya 

need more baby grows only just heard how many they can go through in aday :rofl:


----------



## elley_baby248

He just walked upstairs to ee who was shouting outside and has now goe back downstairs never said more than 5 words to me! Ooooh manslaughter is looking like a good deal right now


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Actually LOL at some of the comments about your other halves annoying you whilst asleep. Personally I like the peace ;)
E- I can totally understand about wanting to go out though after being in all week - its very depressing some days. Hopefully I'll be able to have a few of them mysel now ive finished work - woo hoo!

Gem - I had that all last wknd. Thats why I was convinced LO was coming - because its how I went before having william. Its almost like a transitional stage I think.... It went away after a few days though and hasnt returned. Fingers crossed it re-appears for us all before the weather gets too hot.

Well ladies I am truely scared out of my skin. Its thundering like a mad thing outside and I hate it. Really bad rain and thunder and lightening. I am following OH around the LO's room (he's decorating it) like a soft puppy lol.

How is everyone reliveing the swelling around there person? My feet are like balloons and my hands are no better. It hurts to bend my fingers as they'll full of fulid. I am putting my feet up as and when , but cant seem to get rid of the 'booming' sensation in my hands and wrists. 

PS, all girls is uk be careful - its gonna be a heat wave over next few days and that will no doubt make it worse. 

TTFN ladies xxx


----------



## TigerLady

There is no relieving it! It is a little better for me in the morning, but not by much. By night, my feet and ankles are AWFUL. Swimming helps some, but only a little.

Basically, I wear flip flops and have taken off all rings. :(


----------



## maybethistime

bless ya shell sun is not 2 hot at the min ad like it 2 rain tho lol 

yeh my ring had 2 come off as well :( it was me hubbys one as well so annoyed about that heat wave oh god cheers for that as if im not black enough haha 

elly he sounds like a right bugger maybe he can see the steam coming out ur ears and has decided to steer clear, me dh does when im in those types of moods especailly if im cooking :) to many sharp appliences


----------



## Elliebank

We've finally finished the nursery!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Nursery.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 5









Cot & Wardrobe.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TigerLady

EB!! I let out a squeal when I saw your post!!! :yipee: :yipee:

It looks SOOOO amazing!! :cloud9: Very peaceful and soothing! Katie will love it!


----------



## Elliebank

There's an overload of them in my journal!!


----------



## geogem

lovely pics EB.

I have backache!! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

I went for a nap on the sofa and now my lower back is killin me!! Think its painful BH's!! :hissy::hissy::hissy:

Ah well - making chilli for tea - hope that gets something going!! may even eat my pineapple for tea!!


----------



## wishingonastar

elliebank - i saw your nursery pics on facebook just now...you guys have done an awesome job


----------



## whitelilly

My God you lot are chetterboxes!!!!

EB- nursery is lovely!!!!! :) I got keys to new house yesterday so I get to do a nursery now! Yippeeeeeeee! We also went and bought our kitchen today too. 

I am so off today- don't know what's up. My lower back is killing me and I have felt sick all day :( Maybe I have been overdoing it!

I have a baby shower organised for me tomorrow! Can't wait- there are about 25 of us going to be there. eeeeeekkkk! xxx


----------



## godivalocks

107 degrees out with the heat index. It was miserable. It was a bad day to make a peach pie, but the fresh peaches made it irresistible. 

All is quiet here. No news, no signs. Just in the waiting game.


----------



## wishingonastar

ditto godiva!


----------



## shelleylu

Heya everyone.

OMFG I am soooo hot! I dont know what everyone is like, but this is just stupid. No Sleep cause of the heat and my awful backache saga continues. I stayed in the nursery painting till 9pm last night and think I over done it. Yes, thats right Shelley. You just leave work to rest and then spend the rest of your life cleaning your house from top to bottom, painting and washing! - silly me..

I did manage to make a few dinners for the freezer last night too. I made a huge stew - SJK - I will send you some over again ;) I also made spaghetti sauce to last forever, and a curry. Yum Yum. 

Cankles are HUGE again too. Im spending all day today in nursery again finishing it off fingers crossed. Will post pics later girls xxxx

EB your room is so sweet. My pc only just loaded pics - its gorgeous - very soothing. Inspired me to get cracking!! TTFN xxxxxxxxx


----------



## maybethistime

eb loved the pics posted on fb 

God last night was a nightmare god knows how far this child is engaded but i feel like I am sitting on her head opps, so much pressure down there I can only feel her movements in the lower part of my tummy owchie. 

Got me midwife 2mo at 10:15 wonder if she can give me a sweep or something im 39 weeks.


----------



## shelleylu

maybethistime said:


> Got me midwife 2mo at 10:15 wonder if she can give me a sweep or something im 39 weeks.

Haha - you wish love!

My hosp said they'll keep me going till at least 41 weeks. They are evil people...

My lo's head has been down there for weeks now too... Still no sign :(


----------



## maybethistime

oh shell wat is it wit ppl giving me no hope lol, jesus well i wanna see her when im 40 weeks cos im not waiting till 41 weeks lol balls 2 that i can tell ya lol


----------



## Elliebank

Is anyone going with reusable nappies? I want to but there's that many out there that I don't have a clue!!


----------



## Twiglet

I'm going to refuse to leave my doctor surgery if I'm still here at 40 weeks. I'm getting so grumpy now! :hissy:


----------



## godivalocks

For those of you with swelling (and assuming you don't have preeclempsia), are you drinking enough water?

I, except for one occasion (which happened to follow a long day in the sun on my feet), have pretty much escaped swelling. I can go through close to a gallon, sometimes less sometimes more, of water a day. I usually carry a cup of the stuff around with me because it always seems that I'm thirsty anyway.


----------



## maybethistime

heheh bless ya twig we will get there :)


----------



## godivalocks

Twiglet said:


> I'm going to refuse to leave my doctor surgery if I'm still here at 40 weeks. I'm getting so grumpy now! :hissy:

Hee hee, sounds like a plan.


----------



## maybethistime

yeh i noticed i can go through loads of water G and it does reduce swelling cos i notived when i dont drink they swell like ballons again


----------



## geogem

yeah - I cant stop drinking!! I have noticed that I am forever thirsty!! 

I had pre-eclampsia with my first tho so I am being monitored closely for it - but so far just seems to be cankles!!

well, I got a little hopeful last night!! I started with backache around tea time and then realised it was coming in waves approx 10 mins apart and accompanied by belly tightenings! This went on til approx 11pm last night when I went to bed and I have woken this morning with nothing - gutted!! 

was kinda hoping it was the start of something, George got all excited too!!


----------



## geogem

Has anyone been obsessed with knicker watch like I have - everythime I go to the toilet I have to have a good check to see if there is anything there!! 

spent the first few weeks of pregnancy hoping to see nothing and now I am praying I find something!! sad really!!


----------



## maybethistime

ahh gem bless u, u noticed that other july buddy thred everyone is popping early I wonder if its a lucky one lol im gonna be posting in there everyday from now on lol


----------



## maybethistime

yeh im constantly doing that waiting for me plug or something jesus lol


----------



## shelleylu

Sorry for not giving you any hope maybe - lets all hpope we have nice good early babies eh??

Girls my LO's room is nearly done! Ive just put the curtains up - OH is fitting the carpet noe. I am shattered and desperate for it to be finished!! Will try and post some pics later.

EB - I would love to be kind the environment and use re-useables, but I havent got enugh hours in the day for such things Im afraid.. Sorry i cant help..

G - thanks for that. I will keep iut in mind. I am always drinking though, so I dont think thats the main problem... I will go get some water now!

I had my last consultant app Thursday and my next one (with MW) isnt for 2 weeks Monday. Thats like 2 and a half weeks in between app's - do you think thats a long time without any checks?? I do...

Gem - I think there was only about 1 month in the middle of this pregnancy I havent knicker watched! Ive been back addicted to it again for weeks now!


----------



## shelleylu

oo - has anyone spokn to SJK ? I dreamt she went into labour last night...?! She was first, then you Gem - mybe its a sign eh.......?

I often dream about you girls.. Think OH is quite worried...lol


----------



## maybethistime

I was thinking that last night my self cos i wrote on her fb wall but not heard anything today mmm I wonder if she will be our first july buddy 2 pop


----------



## godivalocks

Well, lets hope everything is going all right with her.

I have one week left. But I don't think he's budging any time soon. Might have to give him a boot out the door.

Not looking forward to the whole labor/birth process and pain, but want my body back to normal.


----------



## wishingonastar

i'm confused :confused: sjk has popped hasn't she? didn't she have a little girl... oh god i can't keep up now! lol

shelley - i was having two week gaps between midwife appointment up til my most recent one which was last tue and now been told its every week - i thought it was too much gap and should be weekly from 36/37 weeks really...

went out for brief food shopping trip earlier and was so so glad i wore linen trousers instead of knee length skirt cos when i got home my feet and ankles had swollen to massive proportions so at least the trousers hid it


----------



## maybethistime

ok wishing where did u here that lol where us the up date shouldnt we have been the first 2 no lol wat is that link u guys got ur bras from ebay gonna get some now only have one :blush:


----------



## wishingonastar

sorry apologies it was JJF that popped!!

which link did you want hun? one to ebay for sexy but practical daytime nursing bras, or one to mothercare for sleep crop top nursing bras?


----------



## maybethistime

lol scared me there chick lol she shares my due date hehe,ill have the sexy ones give me bobbies a bit of sparkle lol


----------



## maybethistime

oh wishing u feeling ne better 2 day saw ya feeling a little down?


----------



## wishingonastar

ha ha sorry!!

here is link to one seller... just to warn you although they look as if they're full cups they're actually a seethrough mesh on top half of cup except for the iris design which is a fully covered cup

also, if you do a search for 'miriam stoppard nursing bras' i have a couple of them - they are gorgeous and i definately recommend them!


----------



## maybethistime

wishingonastar said:


> ha ha sorry!!
> 
> here is link to one seller... just to warn you although they look as if they're full cups they're actually a seethrough mesh on top half of cup except for the iris design which is a fully covered cup
> 
> also, if you do a search for 'miriam stoppard nursing bras' i have a couple of them - they are gorgeous and i definately recommend them!

hehe I cant see it lol preggie brain did u forget to add it hehe


----------



## wishingonastar

oops i completely forgot to put the link on :dohh:

https://myworld.ebay.co.uk/emilybnursingbra/


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

shelley, I hope your right, sjk first then me!! I dont mind waiting until after her as she is 11 days ahead of me!! 

It would be nice if she went tonight tho! me tomorrow!! ha ha 

George still thinks thursday but this morning he went further on his prediction as he has noticed I get up at the same time every night as I am uncomfortable!! so he thinks either I will go into labour or Blake will arrive at 4am either thursday or friday morning!!

I think he is wrong and this little man is nowhere near ready to appear!! 

OMG I am sooo bored now!!


----------



## maybethistime

no no no gem wos then me lol I share a due date with her lol no faire :hissy: :rofl: im gettting so jelous of these july mums popping lol I want to see our baby now not later and if I go overdue I will not be ammused when she comes out lol


----------



## SJK

wishingonastar said:


> i'm confused :confused: sjk has popped hasn't she? didn't she have a little girl... oh god i can't keep up now! lol
> 
> shelley - i was having two week gaps between midwife appointment up til my most recent one which was last tue and now been told its every week - i thought it was too much gap and should be weekly from 36/37 weeks really...
> 
> went out for brief food shopping trip earlier and was so so glad i wore linen trousers instead of knee length skirt cos when i got home my feet and ankles had swollen to massive proportions so at least the trousers hid it

I wish I had wos :rofl::rofl:


----------



## SJK

Hey girls,

I wish I had, just been out all day, altho I seriously did think I was going to this aft in sainsburys, such a pressure, I felt like bursting into tears !!

Im back at the consultant in the morn to see if the cervix has moved down any to perform the sweep, so say a prayer for me, will let yous know xxx


----------



## maybethistime

fingers crossed sweet lol, I want one 2mo but i prob wont be able to get one hehe oh lord, she just moved contiuously for 5 mins and I was yelping in pain god and labour is worse that that oh joy lol


----------



## geogem

good luck SJK - hope you get your sweep!! coz its me next then!!


----------



## Twiglet

Fingers crossed for you hun!

I was reading my pregnancy book earlier and it was saying that the mums that go overdue are the ones more prone to PND as we subconciously resent our babies for making us wait...how lovely!


----------



## wishingonastar

aww that's an awful way to look at PND :(


----------



## Twiglet

I know! I was not impressed...I'll be grateful she's out...surely thats the feeling that is prominent? Good old pregnancy books eh?


----------



## whitelilly

hi girls. just been catching up. i had my baby shower today- it was lovely and got to hold my friend's 2 week old baby! also got lots of lovely gifts for bambino, even though i asked people not to. 

i am so tired and fed up, i want him out of me now and here xxx


----------



## godivalocks

No baby shower here. Had lots of people say they were going to throw me one, but I'm use to people saying stuff they never follow through on.

And I still have yet to pack a hospital bag. I guess I better do one. Will have to make a list of what I'm probably going to bring.


----------



## maybethistime

Hi all just checking in 

Glad u had a nice baby shower WL, G Im not having one either I dont live ne where near me mum or sisters so I wouldnt see the point with out them lol. well have my midwife appointment in the next 15 mins thank god its a 2 min walk up the road so I wont have to be out in that heat 2 bloody long lol 

hope everyone is well not working 2 hard chat soon 

steph


----------



## Elliebank

I'm bloody hating this heat!!! I keep sweating & my feet are massive!!


----------



## whitelilly

It's not hot up here in Glasgow- it's dull at the moment. So my feet are ok! 

I have MW too in an hour. Hope bambino has turned! xx


----------



## maybethistime

fingers crossed WL hope he has turned for u 

well me midwife appoinment went well, she is 3/5 engaged and measuring 40 weeks so you can come out now u are totally baked lol, I have another appointment next week on my due date that will be handy if I do go in 2 labour hahaha oh yeah me blood pressure is appartley really good :doh: lol


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Phew SJK - I thought you had started without us! Lets hope your cervix is in a better position for the sweep. Good luck eevryone at MW's today. I decided I am not waiting nearly 3 weeks to see a dr or MW - especially in this heat - I think its a bit naughty of them.....Im going to go and see the MW at my gp's - ive never been before...

So last night was the worst sleep of my life - AGAIN! Couldnt get to sleep and when i did I woke up at 2am. I kept having this weird dream like thing about Elliebank! I dont know why you chick - seems to be a different girl off here every night! Also every twinge feels like labour is starting, and it was stupidly hot too. Then I got to sleep and William came in at 5:30am asking if he could get up! Thats was me done again then.. Oh well. 

Some good news - We finished the nursery! Will post pics now xx


----------



## Elliebank

shelleylu said:


> So last night was the worst sleep of my life - AGAIN! Couldnt get to sleep and when i did I woke up at 2am. I kept having this weird dream like thing about Elliebank!

:rofl: What was the dream about?


----------



## wishingonastar

hey girlies, can't wait to see piccies shelley :)

glad everyone's midwife appointments are going well - and shelley i think you're right to get one sooner hun. i have my next one tomorrow... not looking forward to the mission that is trying to pee in the teeny specimen pot! :rofl:

ok i'm about to potentially sound really ungrateful, cos i know there are people without friends and family around to support them, but i'm starting to feel like a sitting target... people know i'm on maternity leave and seem to be regularly 'dropping by' unannounced...now i don't mind visitors don't get me wrong, but i'd at least like some notice cos yes i'm at home but i'm either chilling or doing housework and not in the right frame of mind.


----------



## Elliebank

wishingonastar said:


> ok i'm about to potentially sound really ungrateful, cos i know there are people without friends and family around to support them, but i'm starting to feel like a sitting target... people know i'm on maternity leave and seem to be regularly 'dropping by' unannounced...now i don't mind visitors don't get me wrong, but i'd at least like some notice cos yes i'm at home but i'm either chilling or doing housework and not in the right frame of mind.

Oh that'd annoy me, especially cos I'd prob look minging with horrible hair & no make up!! (although I'm trying to keep my hair nice at all times in case I go into labour!!! :rofl:)


----------



## shelleylu

Elliebank said:


> shelleylu said:
> 
> 
> So last night was the worst sleep of my life - AGAIN! Couldnt get to sleep and when i did I woke up at 2am. I kept having this weird dream like thing about Elliebank!
> 
> :rofl: What was the dream about?Click to expand...

I dont know hun! I know I just kept saying your name a lot whilst I was half asleep. I presume I must have been dreaming about you! I have dreamt about pretty much everyone off this thread so far, so dont worry! lol


----------



## wishingonastar

i'm glad you said that elliebank! sounds awful but i've now decided i'm not gonna answer the door unless it convenient (like today doorbell went and i had manky hair as need a shower and was in my pj's on computer...i was about to answer then thought, no just cos i'm home doesn't mean i have to entertain!)

i too like to make sure my hair is presentable most of time in case of labour! ha ha! i also have my contact lenses in my hospital bag so i can stick them in and put some make up on before anyone takes piccies of me with bubs! :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

:rofl: I once had a dream about honey08!!


----------



## elley_baby248

Well shelley you werent the only one who dreamt about EB so did i! 

EB you had had your baby first out of all of us! there was someone else as well but i can't remember who it was now. 

I have the midwife at 3.15 not looking forward to getting there though 2 busses as OH is at work at it's bloody roasting!


----------



## maybethistime

WOS me mum and sisters dont live near me but 2 be honest i like my space as well, it was like that facsco with the painting a while back just cos im home me FIL thought he could come when he wanted. well no im 39 weeks pregnant and getting up to have a shower to let u in aint really my priority lol me cousion comes now and again but its nice cos he has a laugh and not constantly asking about the baby loll if that makes sence. 

Shelly u and ur dreams make me giggle laugh if ne of them came true must add me baby will not be going in the bath to sleep so mine wont come true :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

Bloody hell!!! Well I hope for yr sake if that is true that I go early cos I'm not due till 26th July!!! You lot will be waiting a while if I'm first!! :rofl:


----------



## shelleylu

How weird is it that we keep dreaming like we do?! They freak me out a bit!

I cnt bloody upload on here again, so I am doing another photobucket thing - I'll post the link in a mo x


----------



## elley_baby248

Elliebank said:


> Bloody hell!!! Well I hope for yr sake if that is true that I go early cos I'm not due till 26th July!!! You lot will be waiting a while if I'm first!! :rofl:

Your due the day before me so you can still be the first and i wont mind :rofl: early or not


----------



## shelleylu

https://s647.photobucket.com/albums/uu191/shelleylu_2009/?newest=1

Think Ive done it... although not too sure.......??


----------



## Elliebank

That's lovely Shelley!! Looks like you had a lot of work to do like us!! (ours also started off a building site!!) Bet yr relieved it's finished!


----------



## maybethistime

loving the nursey hun its gourgous is that everyones done now? x


----------



## godivalocks

Yes, it is a nice nursery. 

Nothing has really gone right here this whole year, so far, and the bedding that I've been waiting on for months for the kid's room is far from complete. Oh well, what we do have is practical, which is what really matters.

All these dreams you guys are having are amusing, lol. I'm sure I must dream most nights, but I rarely remember them.


----------



## maybethistime

oh G bless ya hun hope things get better ur end bet ya on count down till ya oh comes home :) know i would be 

Im contumplating to have a cat nap lol I always feel guilty going bed for a little snooze but im sooo tired lol


----------



## maybethistime

oh Eb there is a thred where u can ask a mum about cloth nappies should give ya some info on them x


----------



## SJK

Hi girls,

wel Im back and agin no joy, said cervix is very soft and could move at any min, so Im going back wed for yet another appoint, but hopfully things will progress before then. Hope you are as well as can be :happydance:, we're nearly there !

love the pics shelley, very nice x

will be on later, dammm pc keeps freezing and its doing my head in :hissy:


----------



## maybethistime

SJK ur nearly there so 2 speck hehe lucky woman I didnt even get offered this internal 2 check how mean are they lol, I have one next week so I cant complain lol


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh shelley loving the nursery!


----------



## whitelilly

Just back from the midwife and bambino still breech, possibly oblique/ transverse?!

Anyway I have a scan on Fri... do not want ECV so looking like I am going to have a c-section. MW said he might turn but as he has been this way so long he is most likely to stay put! :( x


----------



## wishingonastar

sorry to hear that honey...perhaps you need to start spending time on all fours to try and encourage your LO to turn...? or apparently sitting in a chair facing the wrong way can also help
:hugs:


----------



## whitelilly

wishingonastar said:


> sorry to hear that honey...perhaps you need to start spending time on all fours to try and encourage your LO to turn...? or apparently sitting in a chair facing the wrong way can also help
> :hugs:

Have tried loads of things- rocking on all 4s, crawling, bouncing, etc etc.... will just have to seee what scan shows on friday. 

Might have bambino here sooner than anticipated x


----------



## TigerLady

Lovely pics, Shelly!

My horomones seem to be taking me over more now than ever before! :grr: Is it just me getting extra emotional and prone to breakdowns this late in the game??? :wacko:


----------



## shelleylu

Thanks for the comments girls.

Can see why it took so long now! ( and cost so bloody much!)

WL - poor you hun - but remember the positives of having to have a section. I reckon I'd be up for it if they 'insisted' on it lol.. Kep your chin up though - you never know LO might turn in time?!

Wow ladies I am so hot its just stupid. I went and brought me a fan for the bedroom at night, and its really crap and barely blows a gentle breeze boooo...

Feet are HUGE and booming and im too tired to clean my house. So much for my nesting instinct - it went away with the cold air!


----------



## Twiglet

:hugs: bless you WL, hope he turns for you!

TL I've been sooo moody the last few days and then when I'm alone in the house I sit and wallow...and today I went shopping and gosh did I have baby envy?! all these people in Mamas and Papas and Matalan with their babies and me...not impressed :rofl:

Loving the pictures Shelley! 

I need to start on Caitlyn's nursery this week, yellow!


----------



## wishingonastar

tigerlady - think most of us are experiencing hormonal breakdowns now so it must be this stage! in the words of the recently departed michael jackson 'you are not alone' :hugs:


----------



## whitelilly

I am the most hormonal I have ever been in my life! I hate it! Poor man in B&Q caught the brunt of my aggressiveness earlier after I demanded £5 off a bashed tin! I eventually got my way! I was too hot and nearly crying! lol xx


----------



## SJK

aww WL hope your lo turns chicken xx


----------



## maybethistime

O WL im so sorry really hope he turns for you, ya never no he might turn heard a few stories where babies where breeched all the way up 2 40 week and they turned at the last min dont lose hope just yet. 

Plus if they insit on a c section at least u know when ya little one will be making an appearance. :)


----------



## maybethistime

Re hormones, 

Virgin are really doing my head in they didnt send us a bill then they ave the cheek to charge us 26 pound for late payment how can that be!! was talking 2 me dh and I started crying fooking hell im board enough at home dont take me bloody internet away but i dont want to pay the stupid charges so i emailed them and complained said I wont be paying the charges if they dont take them off ill pay the balance and swich to BT they would get more money out of me if they adeare to my wishes hahah. but if I am not on 2mo its cos of me stupid internet :grr: and if i have any movements Ill be dropping u guys a little text 2 keep u up dated... 

where is gem not seen her on line 2day she ok?

I did have that little nap in the end but made me feel worse


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

I'm okay maybe - been busy supervising george doing the nursery. I also went out shopping for nursery curtains, I couldnt find the ones I wanted anywhere so ended up totally changing my plans for the nursery - which george wasnt pleased about - and buying everything again from the Safari friends range in Babys r us!! oops! looks amazing tho!! should be finished in a couple of days!! 

WL - sorry to hear LO is still breech. 

shelley - your getting a bit wierd with these dreams!! 

Re hormones - was in bed last night and apparantly I was fidgeting, so George just says "bloody hell will you at least try and keep still!!" and I burst into tears giving it "Its not my fault!!" silly moo!! its not like he was nasty!!


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh see you ladies are a lot nicer than me! If Liam moans at me in bed I tell him off...I cant wait to be my nicer self again...its all my frustration and boredom at having nothing to do but watch the minute hand go by and know Caitlyn is still not making an appearance!


----------



## maybethistime

TMI 

But when u lose either ur plug or some waters what does it look like, cos I just went to the loo and as I walked to the living room I heard some swelching noice i looked down and my dressing gown and there was a match of discharge watery but whitish.. im can feel little trickles every now and then as well... what do u guys reckon? i think its just discharge but thought Id ask


----------



## maybethistime

oh on another note from thursday my account with virgin will be off, they offered to give me 10 pound off the bill but having that balls to them Ill be back up and running by the end of july cos im going with BT haha balls to the buggers I mean wat cheek lol


----------



## wishingonastar

hmm not sure hun...i've had increased discharge for last few weeks too but its watery/creamy. i think plug discharge is more stringy...

so when does your internet go off line then hun?


----------



## maybethistime

on thursday :dohh: lol im not paying it the buggers lol :grr:

I think it was me a bit off me plug cos I went again it was TMI kinda yellow mucus and a little stringy lovelly lol. Not gonna get me hopes up mind u im going with the flow so 2 speak. 

haha im starting to get a little nervous one min I want her out the other Id rather her stay put cos i have no idea how im gonna cope :rofl:


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Maybe - I wouldnt wory tto much hun. Sounds about normal at this point I think. I lost my plug in one go wih William - 2 weeks to the day before he came - little bugger!

Well I am like a balloon today. I called the GP earlier for some advice and the CMW came round to see me - how sweet. I'd stayed in bed till 11.30 and when I got up all my face/fingers and toes were swollen. I am soo hot, have bad hayfever and look like shit to boot!

Thankfully shes been and everything is fine. I must report to the hospital if anything chages though. She also wrote on my notes I was 3/5 engaged. I know engagement is different after the forst baby, but I have no idea what it all means tbh!

Cant stop for now - my fingers are booming (eevrything goes a bit pear shaped when I get off the sofa in front of the fan!)

Hope we're not too hot girls ??
TTFN xxx


----------



## maybethistime

Im boilin me arse off and in bolton lol, ment to rain up north lol, i mean if i saw a rain drop id be tempted to run in in it naked :rofl: I had a cup off tea which has cooled me down so feeling quite refreshed lol. 

Glad everything is ok with u hun 1st july 2mo :shock: who is gonna be first?? oh yeah when me PC goes off please can people keep me updated to when people pop? thank u :)


----------



## shelleylu

Ah of course we can - but you're gonna feel like you've lost a limb - and we'll miss you!!! Better hurry up with the BT account hun!


----------



## maybethistime

:rofl: I know merv was like just pay it and how i couldnt do without BNB hahah but im so stubburn its not funny, on the other hand I can finally get some uni work done on me dissy cos I get all geared up 2 do it and i come on here and the whole day is through the window haha. Ill be hear 2mo and gone thursday. 

as ARNIE says ILL BE BACK :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

Glad everything is ok Shelley. Maybe hope it was yr plug!! 

I'm hot too & it's been raining on & off here today. I found some shorts that still fit me last night - cos of the elesticated waist - so I had them on last night. They are really short & so were practically up my arse & I had a vest top on that didn't cover my bump so I looked a right one!! Chris was calling me Waynetta Slob!!! :rofl: If anyone came round unannounced I'd have to run upstairs to get changed!


----------



## maybethistime

EB ur good id be like bugger it my house if ya dont like dont look :rofl: im too bloody hot for all that lark


----------



## Elliebank

Do you know what I was thinking today - when all you lot were prob thinking 'oh I can't wait for baby to come out, I've had enough & just want to meet them', I was thinking 'oh bugger, I'm gonna be back having periods soon, after the big long one after the birth' :rofl: It's been nice not having the monthly visit!!


----------



## maybethistime

lol that dawned on me the other day and i told merv and he started laughing and went well go for the next one :shock: wat is he mad lol i dont do pills or things like that so its back 2 the rubber jonnies hahah


----------



## Elliebank

I don't really want to go back on the pill as it took ages for my cycles to regulate when I came off it, but I don't want to use anything else!! If I'm honest I'd love to get pregnant again pretty soon after but we can't afford that.


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh the good old periods! Didnt think about that! Caitlyn can stay in for a few more weeks now :rofl: Think I'm gonna go for the injection / implant this time around. Obviously wont be trusting the pill ever again :hissy:


----------



## maybethistime

HEHEH twiglet bless ya, I think when things are supposed to happen they happen regardless lol, 

We where trying and we used to use gud old jonnies and when we where caught short the withdraw from the bush :rofl: worked for 3 years and min we wanted to get pregs we fell so I guess im just lucky. 

I did the pill and the injection before but when me and merv started to get seriosus he asked me 2 come off it for when we where ready 2 try had to fit in with his 5 year plan :rofl:


----------



## elley_baby248

Well i'm 2/5th palpable which means he is officially classed as engaged and wont be coming back out anytime soon that explains the pressure and pain i have been having. Got shouted at by the midwife for not eating enough oooops apart from that all is good. 

The weather is crap. It's just started raining here which is amazing! If it rains for the next 4 weeks i'll be so happy! 

I'm going to get shouted at later because people told me not to cut the hedge so i was naughty and cut it anyway, just because i could.


----------



## maybethistime

lol :happydance: baby is engaged for ya hun shame on u for cutting that hedge hahah only joking I would of done it just cos they told me not to, and send that rain up here ur not that far from me PLEASE!! lol


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah thats what my mum says...these things happen for a reason :D we're both so excited for her now and both regard it as one of the best things to happen to us...now just waiting to actually hold her and nurture her =] 

Yay for engaged babies :happydance: :D


----------



## whitelilly

Well, my little ones bum is engaged :rofl:

Despite the elephant feet, I have been cleaning like mad today- hoovered, bleached entire bathroom, did two washings, hung stuff out, stripped bedding, cleaned kitchen and did loads of bill paying/ paperwork. I am knacked!

Been having lots of BMs recently- have you ladies? 

Well I am away to make my kraft cheesy pasta. Not exactly nutritious but I am dying for it! Then going to have shower as a friend is coming round at 7 for tea and cake! MMmmmmmm xxx


----------



## elley_baby248

I did it purely because i was told not to and my god i feel so much better for it lol! to stubborn for my own good. 

I think the rain may be heading up your way lol it's stopped here now although it's still cloudy BUT it's COLD!!!!!! I love it! BTW you should of swapped your net and phone to TalkTalk i left BT in Jan to move to TalkTalk they are so cheap and really good customer service wise. BT are really expensive i think.


----------



## maybethistime

thats the plan elly :) but u have to stay with BT for 3 months before u can swich to talk talk, be better phone wise as well, its just I didnt want to fork out the money for the line but im so peeved with virgin thats exaclly wat im gonna do. 

RAIN YAY :happydance: im not a fan of the sun to be faire im black enough already :rofl:


----------



## elley_baby248

BT will kill you with charges for swapping. I only had a month left on my contract and they want £176 in cancellation charges from me! There not getting it though i've told them they can go and swivel lol

I love sunshine but not right now am to much like a beached whale! Although am getting rather bored of people asking how am doing in the heat and rushing around if am out with them because they think i can't cope I know what i can handle i don't need telling lol! 

Well apparently i'm really pale atm or so i keep being told lol wanna swap? Atleast people can't say that to you!


----------



## Twiglet

WL: Yep, plenty of them...was hoping it was a sign but alas not for me it seems :hissy:

Ahh rain, I will happily have some and then when Caitlyn's here the rain can bugger off again :rofl:


----------



## whitelilly

I can't believe they are trying to charge you that for leaving a month early!!!! :O xx


----------



## elley_baby248

I know hence why i said they can get stuffed especially as i'd literally just paid for 3 months internet in advance so they had already had £76 off me for nothing! Which needless to say i never got back and i had 2 bills saying i was £3 in credit then get a DEBT COLLECTORS letter not even from BT they had shipped it out straight away saying i owed BT £176 but with their charges it was £220! I rang them up explained everything and they sent the bill back to BT so i'm waiting to hear off BT again now but i think they might have figured they screwed up and £176 for a month is pathetic


----------



## SJK

maybethistime said:


> TMI
> 
> But when u lose either ur plug or some waters what does it look like, cos I just went to the loo and as I walked to the living room I heard some swelching noice i looked down and my dressing gown and there was a match of discharge watery but whitish.. im can feel little trickles every now and then as well... what do u guys reckon? i think its just discharge but thought Id ask

when I wiped yday :blush:, I had pink mucus, so I rang the ward and they said it was a show, but doesnt mean anythings going to happen soon :hissy:


----------



## wishingonastar

elliebank - :rofl: preggo waynetta!!! :rofl:

i was thinking that about periods girls...gonna suck big time! i've decided to get non-hormonal coil fitted this time round cos i don't want anything with hormones in for fear of it messing up my cycles


----------



## wishingonastar

elley - you found talktalk good customer service????? they made my life a misery about 2/3 years ago!


----------



## SJK

hey girls hope all is as well as can be ?

well Im looking forward to the appoint 2moro, and hoping this is it! Ive sort of convinced myself I WILL give birth on Thur 2nd July, my debated other due date :rofl::rofl:, arent I a lunatic !

DH and I were up from 06.30 am yday cleaning, and I went out today and got the wee man a load of new clothes, food shoppings done, so I am officially ready, bring it on :rofl::rofl:, I didnt even make my 40 wk mw appoint for next tues as I dont think Ill need it, have I completly lost the plot ?

anyway am away to make smoked cod for tea :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## wishingonastar

loving the positive mental attitude sjk!!!!! :happydance:

hope you're right :)
i made my 40 week appointment and am also hoping i won't need it!


----------



## whitelilly

oooh sjk- you are so ready! i hope you have him as planned!!!! xxx


----------



## Elliebank

me thinks SJK is gonna be the first to pop!!! Where's Godiva? Not heard from her much today


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh yeah sjk might be the first 'born in july' mummy!


----------



## maybethistime

oh my days maybe ill stay with virgin and just pay them :blush: lol oh god so many do broadband but u have to have a bt line bar virgin soo annoying, 

SJK PMA I like it lol fingers crossed it works, I have gone for the 9th with us not sre why I just have a connection with that date :rofl: and that is wat I find exceptable going over due. 

Elley thank u for the rain xx


----------



## Elliebank

I have a feeling I'll be 3rd August :hissy:


----------



## Twiglet

I'm thinking 2nd August for me :hissy: :(


----------



## whitelilly

I am thinking 19th july c-section for me lol. if natural then i say 29th july! xx


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

well George still thinks it will be this thursday although now I have changed my mind and I want him to stay put until next friday. I know this sounds mad compared to what I have been saying but George has been negotiating his paternity leave with work and with his days he is due off and other bits if LO waits until next Friday he will get 4 days less than a month off work to stay at home with us!! sooo excited - means he will have a nice bit of bonding time with him too.

So he I have officially got to keep my legs closed till then - dont want any signs or twinged til at least the 9th!! then I will start the eviction process with a vengeance!!


----------



## shelleylu

wishingonastar said:


> elliebank - :rofl: preggo waynetta!!! :rofl:
> 
> i was thinking that about periods girls...gonna suck big time! i've decided to get non-hormonal coil fitted this time round cos i don't want anything with hormones in for fear of it messing up my cycles

I would recommend that WOS. DO not get the mirena coil - its evil! I had it in for 4 months - (took it out to get pregnant) and I out on over a stone and turned into a she devil! To be fair i cant take the pill either as I have some kind of hyper senstivity to hormones so the coil was a no go too. I did have a normal coil in after William for 3 years which was brilliant. Not the best feeling having it put in and removed tho...:hissy:

SJK - how very dare you steal my delivery date!! I had planned to go into labour today and have her on Thursday. she told me the other day thats what was gonna happen!

Doesnt seem to be a fat lot happening today tho :blush: :rofl: Ah well, you never know. 

You do realise that if I start in the night, you girl sare all getting a stack load of texts to inform you all!! haha....

Twiglet - 2nd Aug is my bday, so that'd be nice :)


----------



## geogem

Well girls I would like at least one of you to go on the 1st August - that will be my 1st wedding anniversary!! I cant wait - hubby should still be off after the birth and has said if I am recovered from having LO he is going to cook a romantic meal for me as I wont want to leave LO so early on! worst bit is I wont even be able to have nookie on my wedding anniversary as I am sure I will still be bleeding and possibly not "healed down there" - although technically it is only 2 weeks after my EDD so I could still be pregnant!! Which I serverely hope not!!


----------



## Twiglet

See 2nd of August is a great date then but I'd like Caitlyn before then :rofl: it's my brothers 18th on the 1st too so I'd really like her before then so I can fob Caitlyn off as his present...nono in all seriousness we have a family party that day and I'd like to be able to go without being a balloon...vanity strikes again :rofl:


----------



## maybethistime

My bday is on on the 7th :happydance: and me 1st anniversary is on the 10th we where gonna go watch united play for me birthday but I dont want to leave aaliyah so looks like Ill be getting united tv instead :rofl: im easiely pleased hahah thinks thats why he married me lol


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh i like all the date guessing!
ok..i'd really like to go early to prove everyone wrong who smugly informs me i'll be overdue, however realistically i'll go for...umm...oh god this is painful...ok - 9th july :hissy:


----------



## godivalocks

Another internal...little change. Just slightly more effaced. And they changed their tune about inducing "as long as it's 39 weeks" and the earliest they would do it is middle of July. 

I'm quite upset, and now my stomach is also upset.


----------



## Twiglet

Oww Godiva :hugs: I hate when they dont stick to what they say! :hissy: Hopefully bubba decides to make an entrance soon!


----------



## whitelilly

It's JULY!!!! :happydance: x


----------



## Elliebank

:happydance: for July!!

Ok ladies - I had a dream about all of you last night!!! The main stars were Maybe, Whitelilly & Elley Baby though!!! It was weird, it was just like the thread where we were asking each other stuff but we were doing it face to face & the thread was an actual place that we kept going to!! Oh, and none of us had babies yet!!!


----------



## whitelilly

Elliebank said:


> :happydance: for July!!
> 
> Ok ladies - I had a dream about all of you last night!!! The main stars were Maybe, Whitelilly & Elley Baby though!!! It was weird, it was just like the thread where we were asking each other stuff but we were doing it face to face & the thread was an actual place that we kept going to!! Oh, and none of us had babies yet!!!

I had a dream the othe rnight we were all in the same delivery ward and that none of us had given birth yet either! Ooooh it will be interesting to see the order we give birth in..!

PLace your bets............ let's have a guess xxx


----------



## Elliebank

I think I'll be one of the last, not just cos I'm due at end of July but cos I really think I'll go over & end up an August Mum.

I hope when I do pop you lot still come on BnB even tho you'll be busy with yr babies, I want you all here to share in my news!


----------



## wishingonastar

i'll still come on here hun :)


----------



## maybethistime

ill still come on hun well when I get my net back dont u worrie merv gonna be taking aaliyah out on weekends 2 so I can do some of me uni work and get some sleep, i married a dimond i know lol, he said he wants some quality time with his daughter 2 lol. 

I emailed him yesterday and said I lost a bit of me plug and when he got home last night he said his eyes started filling up cos he was just so excited bless hehe. he asked me if i thought he was sad if he was to cry when she is born and I said no think its kinda sweet lol. only seen im cry a few time which was when he nearly lost his dad. think it shows a stengh in charictor to show ur emotions :) 

as for dreaming I had one that G had her baby first she came in with a t-shirt saying I had him and daddy can spend loads of time with his baby :happydance: really hope it comes true hun :)


----------



## wishingonastar

godiva - think you need to brush up on the old wives tales about bringing on labour if they're not gonna induce til later...


----------



## Elliebank

wishingonastar said:


> godiva - think you need to brush up on the old wives tales about bringing on labour if they're not gonna induce til later...

I'm sure after her OH arrives home one of them will be put to use!! ;)


----------



## wishingonastar

oh will he buy her a hot curry d'ya think then? :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

Ha ha yeah that's what I was thinking!!!


----------



## SJK

its july :happydance:

morning girls, just a quick one to see how we all are, will call in later and update yous xx


----------



## wishingonastar

ok...going back to what i said previously about being a sitting target for people now i'm on maternity leave...i have again had to ignore the doorbell! i was just on my way upstairs for some much treasured bowel movement (sorry tmi! after months of constipation bowel movement is treasured!) when my dad pulled up and rang doorbell...i carried on quietly up the stairs to the toilet and ignored the door! 

plus i'm not dressed, my hair is all over the place, i still have sleep in my eyes, i'm wearing pj's that are non maternity so my boobs, tummy and bum are all bulging out the vest and shorts...

maternity leave is about resting and doing naff all and not being up in a routine at normal times...yet my dad in particular seems to think he can use it as time to call round whenever he wants cos he's bored! have previously spoken to him about not just calling round out the blue and he got the arse and told my brother i'd said i didn't want him to visit so my bro told him he was being ridiculous and i just wanted notice rather than cold calling all the time (he does the same to my bro and it drives him crazy too!)

sorry rant over! :grr:


----------



## Elliebank

Oh dear!!! It's pretty bad of him to do that when you've mentioned it already. I know he's prob thinking you'd be grateful of the company, but a bit of notice would be nice!!!!

My Nana & Grandad are coming round to look at the nursery this week but I don't know when, which is annoying as I'm boiling & want to wear my Waynetta slob outfit - but can't cos I think they'd feel awkward if my bump was hanging out (and I would too, I'm one of them that doesn't like it when people have them on show), so I'm wearing 3/4 length pants & Chris' T shirt & I'm boiling!!


----------



## wishingonastar

aww...yeah i'm someone who needs an idea of times so i can prepare myself mentally and physically to entertain...i can be spontaneous just not when it comes to people calling in cos when i'm home i go in relaxed slob mode!
hope they come round soon so waynetta can return :)


----------



## maybethistime

lol WOS ur good i moan about phone calls as well I cant stand them me mum phoned me yesterday at 8 in the morning then constantly till about 9:30 I was like leave me alone i want sleep i hardly sleep at night. so i called her in the evening and said stop calling em at these stupid times lol. me brother just calles as well didnt mind that as it was after 10:00 and just asking about me due day etc told him he cant drink :rofl: until she is due cos he is taking me 2 the hospital hahah he said fine but this sunday he has something planned so I am allowing him that. he so sweet, he has a neice and a newphew already but he hardly seems them cos they live in herts so he cant wait till she is born, lucky girl she has alot of love around her. 4 uncles and her dad :rofl: good luck with that baby girl lol.. 

Oh wos and SJK cant wait till u guys pop want to no wat ya having im going for both girls hehe


----------



## wishingonastar

yeah the phone...oh the phone! :grr: mobile i don't mind cos i can ignore it, but homephone early or late cannot be ignored and grates :grr:

aww thats lovely that your bro is so excited...sounds like she's defo gonna be surrounded by love and for you thats great cos it means lots of babysitting offers!!

i too can't wait now...it's got to the stage where i'd really like to know and meet it and name it! we have one of each name which we both agreed not to share with others so the bump has literally just been 'the bump' or 'it' for nine months now!


----------



## Elliebank

Just imagine the phone or door bell going when you have a newborn....


----------



## Twiglet

I have never been so excited to see July in my life! :happydance: and my degree is now done and dusted and my certificate in the post :happydance:

I ignore my phone unless its a text now, can not be doing with explaining that she is not here, I dont know when she'll come and yes I am excited about it and no not sitting here pooping myself over the fact that I have to give birth :hissy:


----------



## wishingonastar

huge congratulations twiglet :) :yipee:

you almost want to greet people with those responses and see them try and fumble for some other run of the mill, stupid comment to make that somehow seems appropriate :rofl:

elliebank - even if it makes dad cross i am definately telling him he is not to visit without arranging it first when baby is here! you're right spontaneous doorbell and phone ringing would drive a lot of new mums to depths of despair!


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: I might actually do that the next time my annoying friend rings me! mehehehe! Thing is she has a 6 month old bubba boy so you'd think she'd know how annoying it is to be continousally asked those dates? She also said to me the other day you do know your carrying a boy right...well actually my deary I'm carrying a girl and have had it confirmed 4 times...4 different sonographers cannot all be wrong!!

I'll be ignoring the doorbell and phone with a vengance when she's here...have even told my mum I'm escaping to hers for most of the days :rofl:


----------



## maybethistime

I have just popped to asda to pick up my prescrition oh my god the weather is discusting lol I really wanted to go cos im sick of sitting in all the time and now I regreat it cos my head is now bagging i will have to get some water in a i min but im so wrecked I cant be arsed lol it was only a 20 min walk as well how sad am I. im lucky cos i dont have a house phone just me mobile so i ignore all calls till im ready to answer it lol, its crazy when u see how many miss calls u can get in an hour lol.

Congrats on ur degree twig cant wait to finish mine lol that if can lol 

as for when she is here me mum and step dad are coming up from herts and staying the weekend and cos they are teachers they have a chunk of time off in the summer :dohh: so they have said they are coming up after that ohh god please give me time to bond with our baby jesus lol


----------



## Elliebank

I was just thinking that I've been lucky so far that no one has really been asking yet whether I've had any signs, etc.

Then a guy rings me from work and asks if there are any signs that the baby is ready to come out yet - I just said well seen as I'm not physhic I don't know when she'll be coming out, plus it's too early yet. I hope it's not the start of a million questions.


----------



## maybethistime

lol EB i like that one ill use that lol... or maybe how bout phone myistic meg she might have more of an idea than i do lol


----------



## godivalocks

Gals, I think the ones I'm going to try is walking and um, lots of curry...

Yeah, that's it, I'll be having lots of, um, curry.

Anyway, found this, and the explanations were pretty interesting...

https://www.maternitycorner.com/mcmag/articles/preg0007.html


----------



## Elliebank

godivalocks said:


> Yeah, that's it, I'll be having lots of, um, curry.

:rofl:


----------



## maybethistime

hehe G 

I really cant stand curry so im goinna have to try lots of the laying down jogging lol


----------



## wishingonastar

sorry i've completely forgotten godiva...remind me of the timeline of your OH returning? he's arriving home soon isn't he? how long for? 

well my OH has said a total big NO to laying down jogging...


----------



## whitelilly

I would quite like to try the laying down jogging now that I am full term on Sat- however, with baby being breech I'd rather not induce labour! I would shit myself if the chord came out first or something! 

Guess what? :( I don't have one stretchmark BUT I now have burst blood vessels around my tummy button cas bambino stretching me so much with his breechness... not fair!!!

I am shattered now- been out since 10am this morning, B&Q, Sainsbury's, doing washing etc. Got my shorts on now, vest on, bra off and I am going to slob with my bog fat feet up on the couch!!! xx


----------



## maybethistime

god im wiped just did a bit of scrubbing the bathroom and the kitchin and I feel like a sweety pig lol Dh wont be home till half 9 2night so gives me a bit of time 2 get a little kip lol its not even that hot out thank god im hoping for some more rain so i can go dance it or ill have to go out and do some type of rain dance lol


----------



## whitelilly

maybethistime said:


> god im wiped just did a bit of scrubbing the bathroom and the kitchin and I feel like a sweety pig lol Dh wont be home till half 9 2night so gives me a bit of time 2 get a little kip lol its not even that hot out thank god im hoping for some more rain so i can go dance it or ill have to go out and do some type of rain dance lol

it poured here earlier and i loved being out in it! x


----------



## maybethistime

And we have rain lol :happydance: and thunder lol but im not complaining sooo happy although hope is stops for dh cos he has not got a coat on him bless lol


----------



## geogem

OMG I wish we had rain!! It hit 30 degrees here this afternoon and they reckon its only gonna get hotter!! bin sat with my feet in a bowl of cold water for the past hour!! #

Well nursery is finished, I've just gotta put all of Blakes clothes in there then all sorted!! looks amazing. 

Hubby is currently fitting the hall, stairs and landing carpet we got today, bargain at £65 for an end of roll piece that was just the right size and colour!! then all I need to do is change my bedroom round so the swinging crib fits in there better, which I think I will get him to do tomorrow, then all ready!! how exciting!!

Godiva, I agree - I think you should get some serious horizontal excercise done!

Oh and by the way - my cankles are back with a vengeance!! bring on the blobby!!


----------



## SJK

girls Im home, I got the sweep :happydance::happydance: and Im 1cm dilated, so if nothing happens, Ive to go back and see her on friday am :happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Elliebank

Woo hoo SJK!!! How was the sweep?

Can't wait to see pics of the nursery Gem!!


----------



## geogem

will get the nursery packed away and hoovered tonight and will hopefully put some piccies on tomorrow - If I can find my camera cable!!


----------



## shelleylu

Hoe exciting SJK! I agree - how was it? did it hurt?

Good news about the nursery Gem - post some pics asap!

I have suffered today big time. Went to B'ham for a walk around with OH and spent most of the afternoon there. It was sooooo hot and horrible. Just sat while OH had his hair vut on the most uncomfy chair for 45 mins and come out in agony. 
I swear Ive nearly been in tears. The pain is in my bum(sorry!) and inside of me - like my cervix is badly brusied. Keep having these awful shooting pains. It feels like something might be trying to start happening. I have a bad head, swollen all over and a paain in my ass - YES EVERYONE - I AM LOVING BEING PREGNANT - AND NO - I HAVE NO IDEA WHEN SHE'S COMING OUT - NOW SOD THE HELL OFF!

Ah, I wish I could have said that today about a hundred times!!!!

Girls I gotta go and cry a bit. I feel like Im leaking a bit too - is it me sweating? Anyone else getting the same thing? Seems to be really bad today....???


----------



## Elliebank

:hugs::hugs: Shelley

Leaking from where? xx


----------



## Twiglet

Yay SJK :happydance:

Aww Shelley sending you big :hugs: ! 

Well I have pains in my woowoo, inside of my legs and it shotty and stabby! Not fun...have had it before though so dont think its anything! Today for once I do not want her to come out as I am not pushing a bubba out in this weather.


----------



## geogem

Oh shelley - poor you. I hope for your sake something does happen soon as I know how low you are feeling, will just be nice for you to meet your little girl and get it over with!! 

dunno about leaking as such but I have had a massive increase in discharge these past couple of days!! sorry if tmi but just feel constantly damp down there, makes me feel kinda icky and dirty!!


----------



## Twiglet

Increase in discharge too! Am bathing twice a day at the moment as I feel so dirty :hissy: oh the lovely business of pregnancy eh?


----------



## maybethistime

Oh SJK Im so happy for u.. wat these sweeps like ne ways im so talking to me midwife about one on monday if I dont start by my self. I spent the afternoon sleeping only got up 2 make Dh tea how good am I. It aint as hot as it was its hummind now. but at least im not sweating like I was before. 

I know wat u mean twig bout not wanting to have her in this weather? silly question tho when we take her out in her pram i leave the foot muff at home right cos im sure she would swear like god knows bless her. 

I am contumplating going in2 uni 2mo If i get soo board lol so i can see what is happening on here and oh yeah do some work cough cough lol. 

If i dont keep me updated kids and i wont forget ya due dates well Ill try not to ne ways haha any movements I want to know no matter the time lol :)


----------



## Sarah+

OMG! July! Finally here!

We're only days away from due dates.... 

I must log on more (and kick hubby off computer more) as it takes too long to catch up on all the chatter. We're up to our 400th page!

Well, had ob-gyn on Tues. Thank goodness LO's growth has nearly stopped. Only just 8lbs now (and he was 7.8 two weeks ago). So not such a giant baby after all. Baby is engaged - "as far as he can go before birth" according to dr, didn't get any numbers like you girls seem to. Had my strep-B swab (only vaginal, not the other... thank goodness). He didn't do an internal to see if I was dialated or anything. All looked good for bubs. 

I had to laugh at all this talk over the heat wave. It's mid-30s and 95% humidity for four months of the year here! But I guess we're set up for it with aircon in houses etc. which the UK isn't so much, this weather not being the norm. Make the most of shopping centres and movie theatres (if you can stand to sit still for that long), with their free aircon. Take care girls.


Love the nursery Shelley. Can't wait to see yours Gem. 

Congrats on the sweep SKJ..... fingers crossed. Well done on your degree Twig. 

Glad to hear it's not just me with the weird dreams and feeling that a bowling ball is trying to push it's way out while I walk. The uncomfy, downright painful, I can't sleep, get him outta me stage is def here now. I ignore the doorbell too. I figure anyone I would want to see would ring first!

My 30th b'day is only 11 days away... kinda seems insignificant with another event only 16 days away....

Wishing everyone a great day! :hugs:


----------



## Sarah+

:rofl: I thought my waters broke today.... I had a bit of a 'gush'.... and looked down to see a puddle of water. I was overcome by panic (nice to know I can stay calm, lol) and started grabbing at my legs to see what was going on.... :blush: Shortly after felt rather embarassed as it was just a rather large gush of mucus and the 'puddle' was, well water..... as I was in the bathroom and had had a shower not long ago. :blush: Felt a little silly!


----------



## Elliebank

:rofl: Sarah!! I think I will panic when my waters break!!! 

You never know - you could be in labour on yr 30th birthday!!


----------



## Sarah+

Yeah, I just don't want my baby to have to share his birthday. No kid wants to do that!


----------



## Twiglet

MB I'll be leaving the foot muff off for defo in this weather :)

:rofl: I think I'd have done the same Sarah.


----------



## godivalocks

OH is home and we've been doing some last minute shopping and assembling. He got to pick a few items. Had our date day.

Now all that's left is for the kid to come, but knowing my luck, he'll be seriously late and OH only has a short time here :cry: . All I can hope for is at least a timely birth, but when are births ever convenient?


----------



## Elliebank

Yay for OH being home!!! :happydance: How long is he here for? I hope yr LO makes an appearance very soon. How long will yr OH be away for before he's back again? :hugs:


----------



## Sarah+

Can you go back and beg for a sweep or something? 

Enjoy your time with OH :)


----------



## godivalocks

Elliebank said:


> Yay for OH being home!!! :happydance: How long is he here for? I hope yr LO makes an appearance very soon. How long will yr OH be away for before he's back again? :hugs:

Just a short time, and then he's gone for months again.

I'm not looking forward to him going again.


----------



## Elliebank

I have a lot of admiration for you, it must be very hard. But you know that you have all of us BnB buddies here for you & I for one will certainly be on BnB as much as I can even when the baby is here :hugs:


----------



## elley_baby248

Woah can you lot talk a little bit less please! Jeez it's hard to keep up! lol!

This weather is so crap atm i wouldn't mind if i had the baby i'd be loving it but no i have to be the big beached whale and also when i sit down for to long or walk i feel like he is trying to get out. 

I swear last night i thought my waters were about to go. I got this god awful pressure downstairs but i don't mean just across the bottom of my tummy actually up there it was horrid i nearly cried! It's back again today. Had another clearout yesterday as well isn't this pregnancy lark loads of fun! 

Oh, and my boobs are going mad lately leaking like it's going out of fashion! 

I'm feeling so sorry for my OH right now he is stuck in work in 30 degree weather and as he is a mechanic he is stuck in his overalls all day and work boots there vile when he takes them off god knows how he is coping i think i would just skive!


----------



## shelleylu

Hi everyone.

Sarah - you need to get on here more often girl! Funny about the waters breaking... I thought mine went at a cash point earlier. I was wearing white linen shorts too which would hve been interesting lol. Turns out it was just a mega gush of mucky stuff. Ah the joys and glamour eh...

Nice to hear your OH is back G. Hope he is here for long enough to meet your little one. Fingers crossed for you sweetie. At least he could help with the horizontal jogging method of eviction! lol

Well girls thanks for all your kind words last night. I spent all night in bed practically crying - tottally convinced LO was coming. I had this pain that started inside my backside, went around my bum, into my hip. Across my tummy (which then went hard) downwards into my lady garden and insed of me into my cervix. OMG did it hurt. It kept coming and going - just like contractions - but only on the one side of me? It was most odd..

I woke up still killing today so went to my GP. He said he thinks its muscle spasms which I cant really do a lot about apart from giving me codeine. Great eh - means I could be in agony for the next 3 weeks potentially! He did say however, if they get worse it could well mean the start of labour - so fngers crossed it hurts a bit more(in a weird good way!)
He also wouldnt give me anything for my hayfever, so I am stuck looking like the Mitchellin man :(

Its hotter than ever today here. Sarah you're right. We're not set up for this weather at all. Even if shops do have air con, they arent fit for these temps and they dont work properly most of the time. Poor cankles across the country today xxxx


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies, 
Shelley, glad your okay hun, you had me scared last night when you text! I thought we were gonna have our first buddy mummy!!

Well carpet fitted, nursery done (will add piccies later), house tidy, washing all out on line. Just the ironing left to do tomorrow then I think I might be ready!! George is going out at the weekend to but Blakes coming home outfit! (He wants to do this, apparantly itd Daddy's job!!) sos yay, all prepared and ready for off!! next friday would be good please!! lol!!


----------



## SJK

Elliebank said:


> Woo hoo SJK!!! How was the sweep?
> 
> Can't wait to see pics of the nursery Gem!!

It was ok, just more uncomfortable as she had to go round the back of 
babys head :shock::shock: xx


----------



## SJK

godivalocks said:


> Elliebank said:
> 
> 
> Yay for OH being home!!! :happydance: How long is he here for? I hope yr LO makes an appearance very soon. How long will yr OH be away for before he's back again? :hugs:
> 
> Just a short time, and then he's gone for months again.
> 
> I'm not looking forward to him going again.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## SJK

Hey girls, still here :rofl:, not much happening, had a balti for dinner last night, but couldnt really stomach it, followed by a pineapple, RLT and a clary sage bath, then I jumped poor dh :rofl:, and nothing :hissy:,

had another bit of pink plug :blush: during the night and bum wee, have had a few cramps today, but nothing to get excited about just yet, at least beany is now getting the extra year at school that I wanted :happydance:

The sweep was ok, just abit uncomfortable as she had to reach in round the babys head, but at least she was able to do it :cloud9::cloud9:, think this will drag on for a few days if she doesnt start me 2moro night, but I keep telling myself, it will be over this time next week :cloud9:


----------



## shelleylu

Yay for the sweep SJK. It will be over in no time hun - you've done this before remember! I want a sweep nice and early too! :(

I forgot to say earlier I had a letter from hospital saying I am iron deficient which is crap - and explains why Im shattered. But does it also make you moody? I feel like Im a right bitch today. I am so fed up with people stating the fricking obvious. ''Still here then?'' ''Havent you dropped yet?'' DOES IT LOOK LIKE IM CARRYING A BABY IN MY ARMS YOU INSENSITIVE SILLY COW!

Sorry but its just the way I feel - am I alone?????!!!! My mum and a mom from the school spoke to me earlier about how hot it was while they were PG. My mom had my brother in the heatwave of 76, and my freind had her son in 89 summer when it was hot. They seem to think it makes me feel better to go on about it being worse for them? Like it doesnt matter that im swollen, sore and cheesed off - just that they've been worse!

Sorry for the rant - people just do my head in. Hormones defo on a rage today! Leaking bbs, hating everyone and shouting at OH for no reason. oooopss..........


----------



## godivalocks

You gals have heard a lot of what's gone wrong all year...well, today has been the mother of all days of things to go wrong. Poor OH doesn't get to relax. Everything that could go wrong today, has.


----------



## whitelilly

godivalocks said:


> You gals have heard a lot of what's gone wrong all year...well, today has been the mother of all days of things to go wrong. Poor OH doesn't get to relax. Everything that could go wrong today, has.

:hugs:... what's gone wrong hon? xxx


----------



## TigerLady

Oh no! I hope everything is going to be okay, G! :hugs:


----------



## wishingonastar

godiva???? what's up hun???

shelley - i'm afraid i don't think iron deficiency is responsible for the mood swings...however you being overly tired can't help :hugs: make sure you boost your fruit and veg intake if you're being put on iron tablets else you'll be bunged up good and proper!!!

sjk - i love your positive attitude about the extra school year :)


----------



## whitelilly

I am also anaemic and afraid I can't blame my mood swings on it, but agree that tiredness can make me more moody! 

I have my scan later today (2.40pm) so I will update you all later. How are you all today? xx


----------



## wishingonastar

good luck for later whitelilly...

sjk - can you please describe to me what happens in a sweep and how long it lasts for cos i have one on tuesday and i'm a little anxious!


----------



## shelleylu

Thanks girls,

Not sure what uesterday was all about. Feel a bit like it today too. Bloody hormones!:dohh:

Forgot to sayI spoke to Maybe yesterday. She is fine - just bored and missing BnB I think!

G - I hope everything is ok honey - remember we're all here if you wanna chat:hugs:

Im off to get bck in bed. Hayfever is sooo bad :(

TTFN xxxx


----------



## Elliebank

Godiva - hope yr ok :hugs:

Good luck with yr scan WL.

Shelley I've got one of these for my hayfever from Lloyds pharmacy - https://www.lloydspharmacy.com/weba...ry=18352&fromPage=&hotspot_prefix=ELECTRICALS

I wouldn't say it completely gets rid of it, but it defo does help - and there's the comedy aspect of it when it lights yr nose up red!! :rofl:


----------



## whitelilly

EB- I have that too :rofl: look so stupid but seems to work! xx


----------



## Elliebank

My OH always starts singing Rudolph the red nosed reindeer when I'm using it!! :rofl:


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

well been to the midwife today - and what a waste of time!! Blake is now NOT engaged!! the little monster has popped back up!! but he is still in the right position.

Well when feeling my tummy she asked how big last baby was (it wasnt my usual midwife) and when I told her she just said ahh!! did you have a normal delivery? she didnt say anything but the look on her face told me she thought he was big!! But last week I was told he was normal size? makes me wonder has this anything to do with him being engaged last week? did he seem smaller coz he was tucked in my pelvis?? 

I am measuring 1 week ahead again when last week I was 1 behind? very odd!! Oh well All I can do now is wait!!

hope everyone is okay


----------



## elley_baby248

I was measuring 4 weeks ahead at my last midwife appt before he was engaged then on monday just gone he was only measuring a week ahead and is engaged so i'm assuming it's due to them being engage because your bump drops and they measure from the top of your bump to your pubic bone so it makes sense that as they go lower your bump gets smaller. 

I just have to say this because am excited...... *It's pouring down!*


----------



## Twiglet

Hello there ladies!

Godiva hope your ok hun :hugs:

Had Midwifes yesterday and Caitlyn is now 2/5ths engaged and Mw said there's no chance of me going to 40 weeks...makes a change for someone to tell me I wont be overdue...but just you wait I will be! :hissy:

I have no clue about the measurements as Caitlyn is always 4 weeks behind yet by scans she's measuring 4 weeks ahead...oh does she like to be difficult :rofl:


----------



## shelleylu

I am prettyy sure these mw's / doctors / consultants all have very different methods of 'guessing' how big our babies are - and they voice them just to scare us to death!

When I went to my GP yesterday about those horrid pains he felt my tummy and asked why I'd been at the hospital so much - he said is it because they think your baby is small? I said yes, then wondered why he said that - he didnt have my notes to look at - so from feeling does he think she is small???!!! I have decided not to worry about it anyway. As long as they are not too small or massively large we'll be fine :)

Also engaging - second babies dont engage until the last minute apparently- but my MW said I was 3/5ths the other day and GP said she wasnt yesterday? (I dont think they really know sometimes...)

Girls, I am getting more worried about the swine flu than anything else. I live in the middle of a hot spot for it and it worries me a bit now. Another person has died from it they say now. He had underlying health issues said a doc on the news - and when asked what an underlying health issue could be the doc said the usual asthma, diabetes etc... and then he said pregnant women too :shock:
Me and OH have decided to limit when we're gonna go out and avoid busy places from now on - and when LO is still small. 

Do any of you girls know how they treat pg women? I know so many people who have it rund here now and Im really worried


----------



## Elliebank

It's in my local paper that it's in our town now. TBH I'm not worried about me getting it now as I'm so near the end of my pregnancy, but I do worry about the LO getting it.

I've no idea have they treat pg women sorry. I'd think at this stage of our pregnancies they might get the baby out then treat us as they do everyone else? xx


----------



## godivalocks

Don't worry, girls, it wasn't anything to do with medical/health issues (unless you count my sanity). But it was a really, really bad day. It was like this whole year up to this point condensed into one day.


----------



## SJK

wishingonastar said:


> good luck for later whitelilly...
> 
> sjk - can you please describe to me what happens in a sweep and how long it lasts for cos i have one on tuesday and i'm a little anxious!

It only takes a minute, but is quite uncomfortable, its the mw or consultant putting gel on fingers and reaching round to the cervix to see if its far enough down to touch and try and get it started to open. The first couple of times my cervix was too far round the back and they couldnt reach it, but wednesdays and todays was fine. It is uncomfortable, but bearable x


----------



## SJK

girls, Im back, I had another sweep, but still no firther on, still 1 cm :hissy:, aww well, can only wait now x


----------



## wishingonastar

oh god i'm soooo not looking forward to tue now sjk :rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

shelley - know how you feel - we've just had swine flu cases confirmed around my town and at the hospital...not sure if this baby is safer in me or out of me!

sounds like you're doing the wisest thing you can by limiting contact with others...also probably a good idea if you get a couple of alcohol hand gels (boots sell them at the checkout counter usually) so you can disinfect your hands when out and about cos they say thats one of the only ways you can control it is through hygiene...


----------



## whitelilly

hi ladies! 

Re swine flu I posted something on this thread https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...y-advice-working-kids-possible-swine-flu.html

Just back from scan and baby isn't breech! :) :) :) he is head down and was so low that sonograoher couldn't measure head circumference! according to other measurements though he is bigger than average (ultrasound due date = 17th July!) I don;t know whether I go by that new date or just my original!? 

xx


----------



## Elliebank

:happydance: WL that's great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitelilly

Elliebank said:


> :happydance: WL that's great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks! :) What date do you think I should go by? My original??? x


----------



## Elliebank

Yeah I'd say so cos there's a few girls on here that are measuring big but their doc hasn't said anything about it changing their due date. Plus if you do go early it will be a bonus, instead of thinking yr late if you move yr due date forward.


----------



## whitelilly

That's what I was thinking! Well since I am full-term tomorrow (going by my original date) and bambino is head down, I may allow my hubby to go to places he hasn't been allowed to for some time. I may also have a few glasses of fresh pineapple juice and some RLT while I am at it lol x


----------



## Twiglet

Yay for that WL :happydance: 

I'm still going by my original dates and Caitlyn was 5lbs at 31 weeks and measuring 33 weeks and 6 days...dunno what she's measuring now as that was my last scan and I declined further as I didn't want them telling me she's huge etc and then for her to turn out to not be :rofl:

I've ignored my phone and door all day! So refreshing :lol:

Godiva glad its nothing medical but still hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

WL, I posted in your other thread, but will mention it here, too... go by your orginial due date. :) If I went by when my last scans said LO was due, I would be 3-4 weeks overdue :shock: as he has been full term size since 32 weeks! :dohh:

Wishing, good luck with the sweep! I don't want to scare you, but there is a small chance that it might be a bit painful...? I think it depends on how ready you are. My friend had a sweep done, she said the doc put his fingers into her cervix a bit and "swept" his fingers around the edge of it, loosening the membranes there. She probably wasn't ready for that (even though she was 40 weeks) and she said it hurt and she bled alot for the rest of the day. I think that happening is RARE, but on the off chance it happens to you, don't think anything has gone wrong! :hugs:


----------



## shelleylu

Thanks for the link WL I'lll have a read now. Its really horrible ATM around here. Nearly everyone you meet has had it or knows someone who has - its a real big deal. Good news is it still seems quite mild. Its a catch 22 situ though, because although you dont want to catch it, you want to get it if/before it mutates. 

Ah well, I guess its luck of the draw - but we are being careful. 

WL - thats great news your LO has turned. Defo get drinking the tea and pineapple. I'd say have a go at what got you into this state, but I havent tried it myself yet - its on the cards this wknd though!

Hope everything s ok G.... xx

SJK - get on your ball if you have one and start bouncing. That'll move LO's head down a bit. I always feel loads of pressure when I get on my ball. Had lots of BH today, a few painful ones too - fingers crossed!!


----------



## wishingonastar

twiglet - i too have ignored texts today... i answered the door to my dad (AGAIN!) but explained i wasn't dressed and was having a lazy day so he didnt come in, but i am officially no longer responding to any texts that say 'hurry up and have it' or 'have you had the baby yet' i can't believe these texts are coming in the main from people who already have children so know how unpredictable arrival is! :grr:

whitelilly - defo go by original date else you could build yourself up for early arrival and be disappointed...fantastic news that he turned though :yipee:


----------



## wishingonastar

thanks tigerlady...with that in mind i shall wear dark bottoms and not plan to do much after in case of bleeding/discomfort


----------



## Twiglet

Have rather enjoyed it actually but yeah a fair amount have been from people who have had babies already....that annoys me more! :hissy:


----------



## Sarah+

Oh, no Gem! Don't mention dis-engagement. I'm feeling more comfortable again, and less trips to the bathroom, so I'm wondering if LO has moved up again too :cry: 

Try not to worry about Swine Flu Shelley. We have it here too but because it's so mild, it's no longer getting that much attention. Just use the hand-sprays while you're out and about.


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies how is everyone?


I am feeling a little better mentally now - kinda resorted to the attitude of what will be will be and just see what happens!!

Physically though I am in pain!! My back has been horrendous for the past 2 days and all down one side has been agony!! it doesnt seem too bad in the day but I got up at 5.30am today as the pain was just sooooo bad and yesterday it was 3am!! 

but yet again, now I feel fine!! I feel a bit guilty as I have gotten my sister to take Lewis to his motorcross today as I was so achey and horrible but now they have gone it seems to have eased and its the first time I have not been to watch my little man! feel like a bad mum, I should be there watching my little fella doing well!!


----------



## geogem

OMG I have just read that back and realised what a moaning old cow I sound! sorry girls!!


----------



## godivalocks

Due date is tomorrow and still no sign. I'm getting to be down right pissy. I am extremely tired but I'm sleeping like crap, and there is still no sign that he's going to budge. I didn't even get an offer for a sweep from the damn OB.

I really am not a happy camper at this point.


----------



## geogem

I totally sympathise with you godiva - I was overdue with my first and it was horrendous and I didnt have a timescale to work with regarding OH!! 

I can imagine you must be getting down in the dumps now, big hugs sweetie - hope he comes soon!!


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh Gem, you do not sound moany at all! The last few weeks are horrible and all the hormones and emotions raging around, just not fun :( :hugs:

Boo Godiva, I'll keep my fingers crossed that something will happen today / tomorrow! This waiting game is no fun!


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

What is wrong with us for gods sake??! How come on the other July thread people are popping them out and we're not?! haha... 

Poor us eh. I sympathise with you all. Big hugs everyone. This has been a horrible week for us all to be pregnant, let alone without the constant pressure of folk asking about due dates, visiting unanounced, swollen body parts, raging hormones and poor Godiva having to worry about giving birth on a time scale. Im suprised we're all still sane!

We need some serious eviction plans to come into play from now on me thinks. 

Hope everyone has a birthing ball - lots of fresh pineapple and some RLT handy?!
Gem - this obviously doesnt include you as you want LO to come next week. Fingers crossed Blake is listening!!!

Seriously though. Most first babies are upto 10 days late and the average 2nd baby is 4 days late. With that in mind Im off to eat a big bar of chocolate while I still have the excuse!

I felt so poorly last night and spent from about 4pm in bed. William spent all night coughing, sneezing and complained about a headache. Thankfully he sems a bit better today and I am just tired. My first thought was that bloody flu. Fingers crossed his temp stays down. We can do without that in our house now!!!!

TTFN everyone xxxx


----------



## Twiglet

Moaning, chocolate and crisps / cakes are the way forward in my eyes :rofl:

Hope William feels better soon and you :hugs:


----------



## elley_baby248

Well there is no way on earth this child is going to be late! I do not want an August baby he is already going to be one of the youngest in his class let alone if he is born in August. 

I'm in alone all day today as Chris has picked up the 2nd car (Only he has a driving licence but now we have a 57 Reg Astra 3 door and the new Mondeo) so he is off to his mums to strip a crash damaged Mondeo his dad has to put the posh bits on our Mondeo. Boys and their toys. So i'm in the house all day but i wanna go out and do something but then again i need to sort the house out oh i don't know what to do.


----------



## whitelilly

Morning! I am also surprised that not one of us has popped yet!!! 

I am feeling ok despite being in lots of pain where my skin is strecthing... :( 

I have definitely got the cleaning bug... today I have cleaned the kitchen, bathroom, tidied, hoovered, re-packed my hospital bag, packed baby's bag properly, made a list of things to do and plan on getting them all done. I also plan on nipping to shops and getting some fresh new bedding for hubby to put on our bed when I am in hospital. 

Chances are though I will do all this and be waiting flipping ages for his arrival! 

Ooooh I forgot to mention- at scan yesterday- he had little tufts of hair on his head! I am so excited! I hope it's dark and spiky heehee!

Also, I know I am keeping my 25th july due date (so as not to disappoint myself) but I calculated due date from conception (266 days) as I had kept a record... and guess what date it came out as- 17th July which was the U/S measurements yesterday!

As for the moaning- that's what we are here for :hugs: xxx


----------



## stressederic

Hello, I've not been on for yonks been well rough, had diabetes on insulin 3 times a day, baby footling breech .....tried to turn with no joy, had super sore ribs, spd, couldn't sleep cos of jumpy legs, high BP BUT
Baby Leo is here I had to have a section on june 26th 7lb 9oz and now all is well 

Hope all are, well thanks for support, shelly- good luck can't believe how quick journey has gone seems like ages ago we were waiting for that BFP!!!!


----------



## SJK

stressederic said:


> Hello, I've not been on for yonks been well rough, had diabetes on insulin 3 times a day, baby footling breech .....tried to turn with no joy, had super sore ribs, spd, couldn't sleep cos of jumpy legs, high BP BUT
> Baby Leo is here I had to have a section on june 26th 7lb 9oz and now all is well
> 
> Hope all are, well thanks for support, shelly- good luck can't believe how quick journey has gone seems like ages ago we were waiting for that BFP!!!!

congrats , glad all is well now :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## SJK

girls, just popping on for a min to say hello , I didnt get to say yesterday and please dont mention on fb, i am being induced tomorrow night, I have to be at the h'pital for 8pm, so I will pop on 2moro to say goodbye for a day or 2 :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh yay SJK, looking forward to being kept updated :happydance: best of luck for it!


----------



## wishingonastar

all the best sjk :hugs: can't wait to hear your good news :)


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats stressederic & good luck SJK - can't wait to hear news of yr LO's arrival :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Forgot to say congrats stressederic! :D :happydance:


----------



## whitelilly

good luck SJK and congrats stressederic!!!!!!!!! :happydance: x


----------



## geogem

Yay!! we are finally having babies!! 

Congrats stressederic and good luck for tomorrow SJK!! wow bet you cant wait your gonna meet your LO soon!! ooooh so exciting!! 

So according to Shelley's dreams i'll be next after SJK right??


----------



## whitelilly

... and who was after you geogem!? I want this baby OUTTA ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

My feet are so swollen! I went to bed with them like that last night and they aren't much better after having been laid down for 8 hours! :( x


----------



## shelleylu

Woo hoo!!!

:happydance:We're finally having babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Congratulations Stressederic - Poor love having to go through all that - but at least your little boy is safe and sound and your body can start getting back to normal xxx:hugs:

SJK - OMG how excited must you be?! :happydance:Please keep us updated - I think I'll squeal unless I know whats happening with everyone!

Well I've just started the serious eviction process. Bit of jogging (havent jogged for months ladies...!!) Here's hoping things start moving. I went out for a long country walk yesterday, and Im doing the same today. My poor back is killing, but I'll try anything now!

Gem - hands off the prize woman. Dream or no dream - Im next!!! You can wait till Friday remember??!!!! haha..:rofl:

Good luck to us all xxxxxx


----------



## Sarah+

Congrats Stressederic!

Now, if I remember correctly, Shelley started this thread as she was due on the 16th and the other thread was originally for people due 1-15th? So I guess it makes sense that they should be popping before us.... 

How exciting SJK! Hope to hear some fantastic news very soon. :happydance:
(I think we should just have a rule that anything learned on B&B shouldn't go onto FaceBook as lots of us share more here, than we do with all fam/friends.)

Oh, G, I was so hoping to log on and see that you were headed to the hospital. Sure it won't be too long. :hugs:

Sorry to hear about people's pains and aches. Just take it easy and don't feel bad about not doing too much. We're meant to be resting.

Not much happening here. Don't have any signs or feelings... Only 38 weeks so I shouldn't expect anything yet. bye xx


----------



## godivalocks

Good luck, SJK.

So, official due date today and no sign. I was hoping maybe last night was a start because I was cramping on and off but that came to a halt. Days are ticking down very quickly until OH is gone again, so it's very frustrating. 

I've been having a VERY hard time sleeping between my hips aching and having to constantly get up in the night. It's turned me into an irritable/grumpy mess. 

Let's hope something happens today, but at this rate, I think I'm going to go majorly overdue and OH isn't going to have any time with his kid. :cry:


----------



## wishingonastar

oh godiva honey i really feel for you cos although i'm overdue and want to meet this baby i'm aware your situation is so much more urgent than mine :hugs:

aidedhoney (on this thread or the other july one) said if your waters are ready to break apparently if you walk up and down the stairs sideways it can help break them

also try some squats (as deep as you can go without getting stuck or hurting yourself!!)


----------



## elley_baby248

Well i'm in an amazing mood. 

OH has gone out to play with his new car and i've stayed home cause i'm going to destroy the house as it's clean but not clean enough and it's doing my head in! So that's my plan for today. 

I thought i was in labour yesterday why do BH's have to be so painful? Right across my back and my stomach went solid plus i think i lost my plug yesterday to all this while i was at OH's mums and he was upto his eyeballs in oil lol! 

Oh's dad reckons i'm going to pop on Wednesday, Chris said wednesday is a good day to go as there is hardly anybody in work all week and it would ruin his bosses week so if i have to pop midweek it has to be this week coming lol! 

It's quite scary how quick July is going it's the 5th already! I Panicked a bit yesterday when one of our friends pointed that out.


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah didnt really think how quickly July is going!

Godiva hope something happens soon for you hun! :hugs:

I got stuck in a squatting position yesterday trying to pick something up...haha wont be doing that again :rofl:


----------



## elley_baby248

Is it just me or does it hurt anybody else to sneeze?


----------



## Elliebank

EB - I'm sneezing loads with my hayfever & no it doesn't hurt me!!

I've just text SJK to wish her luck with her induction & unfortunately the hospital have just rung her & said they're busy tonight & so she has to go tomorrow :( Poor love, although at least she didn't end up going to the hospital only to be told that. She's going for a walk now so I said I'd let you all know :hugs:


----------



## geogem

Hey girls!! 

Sorry to hear about SJK! what a bummer!! 

Well we have just taken the stepkids home - their last visit before bubba arrives!! 

wishing/godiva - hope something happens soon ladies, I know how you feel going overdue - just hoping it doesnt happen to me this time around.

Not feeling too bad today, seemed to sleep quite well last night and got a lie in!! also got a fair bit of housework done and all the bedding changed/washed!! 

so sods law says clean bedding means my waters will break eh? ha ha yeah right!!


----------



## Sarah+

We have overdue Mummies now! So exciting :happydance:


Love your post on FB this morning Wishing! Hint, hint to all those fam/friends, lol.


----------



## wishingonastar

ha ha sarah...it's only exciting to you cos you're not the one overdue :rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

sarah - yep...and did you notice i then got a comment underneath my status saying 'hurry up and have it' :dohh: and thats from someone who's a mother twice over herself!


----------



## Elliebank

wishingonastar said:


> sarah - yep...and did you notice i then got a comment underneath my status saying 'hurry up and have it' :dohh: and thats from someone who's a mother twice over herself!

When I saw that comment I felt like saying something myself!!! I could just imagine how you felt when you read that!! And someone saying they were impatient - tough sh*t!!


----------



## wishingonastar

thanks EB - i couldn't quite believe it myself! :dohh:


----------



## elley_baby248

I just noticed your status lol! I thought that was a quite good way of saying leave me alone! Although they didnt seem to take much notice lol! 

Sneezing is so uncomfy it hurts the bottom of my tummy. Seriously though something is going on with me today i've got so much pressure my bump has dropped even further i feel like i need a wee but can't pee when i go the loo my back is killing me ad lastnight i was spotting a little bit and the same this morning when i woke up


----------



## wishingonastar

my bump feels a little sore where its dropped and it's caused me to develop some stretchies on the bottom of bump

i too feel like i need the toilet then can't go! think its our babies heads squishing everything!


----------



## Elliebank

Hope this is it Elley!!! Happy 37wks!!


----------



## whitelilly

Morning ladies. I am so bored! I have a pile of ironing to do though so I am thinking I may as well do that! Great fun eh?

Elley- maybe you should call MW to make sure you don't have a wee bladder infection if you can't pee and have sore lower back and spotting? Hopefully though it's just labour prep! 

Wishing, I laughed out loud when I saw your fb status! :rofl: 

I am panicking now as we have still not sold our flat! Just want someone to come see it and buy it! The new house is coming along, the kitchen is almost finished and lounge all painted. Just hall and three bedrooms to do! Lol! x


----------



## elley_baby248

Well i lost a bit of my plug yesterday i think it was could of been saturday night though i can't remember and i've had another clear out. So if this is it am sorry for jumping ahead! 

I hope it is because am really fed up now god knows what i'd be like if i was overdue i'd be like a raving lunatic.


----------



## whitelilly

Ooooh that's exciting! I want baby to come out too... give us your tips lol xx


----------



## elley_baby248

Clean the house from top to bottom, cut your front hedge in the middle of a heatwave and generally do everything your told not to lol


----------



## Sarah+

wishingonastar said:


> my bump feels a little sore where its dropped and it's caused me to develop some stretchies on the bottom of bump
> 
> i too feel like i need the toilet then can't go! think its our babies heads squishing everything!

That's what's making my stretchies worst too - the bump drop!

I'm sorry :hugs: I know it's more exciting for us waiting, than for you. I think I'll be mega grumpy by my EDD! 

Wonder how G's going?


----------



## godivalocks

I am officially overdue now. Still no signs at all. No plug, no contractions, no spotting, etc. Nothing.

I figured I'd go overdue.


----------



## SJK

Morning girls, 

thanks EB for updating :hugs:, Im just back from seeing the consult and I am in the book for induction tonight :happydance::happydance:, so fingers crossed Im not put off again. Have to be there at 8pm again.

She said she thinks the 1st pessery will work right away, but I may need a 2nd, I needed 2 with my wee man. So if there is no movement by Thurs, Im coming out again til next Sun night, as it is my wee mans b'day party on Sat and I want to be there for him, hopfully with baby :baby:, will keep you all updated, thanks again for all the replies and sorry I havent replied to each one, I have a few things to do here, getting party bags etc ready for sat :rofl:, hope you are all well and I look forward to hearing about whos the first to pop, talk soon, take care xxx


----------



## SJK

godivalocks said:


> I am officially overdue now. Still no signs at all. No plug, no contractions, no spotting, etc. Nothing.
> 
> I figured I'd go overdue.

stay strong :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## godivalocks

wishingonastar said:


> sarah - yep...and did you notice i then got a comment underneath my status saying 'hurry up and have it' :dohh: and thats from someone who's a mother twice over herself!

Gosh, I wanted to punch someone in the face that told me to have it before OH leaves. If I had a choice, the kid would have been here a week ago. :hissy:


----------



## Elliebank

Godiva - sorry hon, hopefully the LO will put an appearance in over the next couple of days.

SJK - glad yr booked in for tonight, good luck!!! Wow yr LO's will have birthdays close together!!


----------



## Elliebank

godivalocks said:


> Gosh, I wanted to punch someone in the face that told me to have it before OH leaves. If I had a choice, the kid would have been here a week ago. :hissy:

Some people are just thick. Do they not think if we could pick the date we would? I'm sick of people telling me to have it on certain days just cos it's their birthday. I couldn't givbe a sh*t if it was yr baby & unfortunately births aren't predictable!!! :hissy:


----------



## whitelilly

GOOD LUCK SJK!!! 
...and booo to being overdue.
Come on little :baby:s..........

I am away to bounce on my ball and maybe scrub the floor and oven! xx


----------



## Twiglet

Good luck for tonight SJK :)

I'm not even contemplating cleaning, am just lying on the couch, futon or bed, eating with the cats curled up next to me :rofl: think its official that I am a grump :D 

If my cat has her kittens before I have Caitlyn there will be some mayhem in this house!


----------



## wishingonastar

oh godiva :(
thinking back...i lost a bit of plug on my due date and the night before i had bounced and rocked on my ball for a good hour so i'm thinking that might have loosed things up...if you don't have a ball you can bounce on perhaps you could sit on edge/arm of sofa and rock and rotate your hips while watching tv or something to try and loosen up?

elliebank - yep...know what ya mean...about two weeks ago my facebook status said 'me and bump are thoroughly confused as to when bump is allowed to be born cos everyone is constantly telling me cross your legs and making demands on what date to pop' This didn't stop people...seriously, that wasn't even a subtle hint it was an in your face comment yet people still didn't stop making demands! they may think they're joking and being funny but they're not :grr:


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Well arent we all grumpy cows? Haha.. you'rre not alone though.I hate pretty much everyone I come across atm - which is not like me at all! OH said I keep shouting at him for no reason - I dont even know Im doing it, poor boy!

I am well and truely cheesed off with it now and more than ready to slap the next person who asks me sweetly if Im still here lol. Im not usually violent - honest!

SJK - a bit of me actually hates you today! haha. I am just so jealous! Seriously, I hope it goes well tonight and you get underway. Hopefully we'll have one July baby within the next day or so. Please keep us posted. Maybe sends her best wishes for you too xxx

I am soooooo fed up with all the pain this bump has caused me. I dont remember it hurting all th time with William. Its a totally different experience. I ache all day, and I only need a drop of wee in my bladder for it to cause extreme pain when I stand up - whats all that about?! Bump has been mega low for a while now, bouncing on the ball - long walks and jogging hasnt done a thing either :(

Poor us girls! 

G - I hope something happens for you too chick. How much longer is your OH around for?


----------



## Elliebank

How's Maybe doing Shelley?


----------



## shelleylu

She's fine hun. Mega cheesed off waiting for something to happen though. Its her EDD tomorrow and no signs. She has a hospital app Monday to see if/when they'll start her off. Hopefully it wont come to that for her..


----------



## geogem

Hi girls, 

come on girls get popping!! 

I am still the same, hardly worth updating you all really, fell fine apart from I have stolen elephant mans feet and hands!!


----------



## whitelilly

My elephant feet and hands have gone away a bit as it's a lot coler up here today and I have been in all day.

Just been feeling baby move very strongly for last ten minutes or so, as though he is trying to actually dig his way out! lol. I wish! 

I was so grumpy yesterday and hated everyone but feel a bit better today! I actually feel quite happy :) xx


----------



## whitelilly

Oh and I was doing some research on inducing labour and apparently swallowing semen is better then actually having sex... 

So...... My hubby does homers for extra cash and I couldn't find a letter in our new house that he had written a lady's number on and I said to him that I had searched high and low and it was gone. But that if he found it (I really really looked) then I would do the above (I HATE THEM!!!) and guess what? He found the feckng letter! Grrrrr!


----------



## Elliebank

whitelilly said:


> Oh and I was doing some research on inducing labour and apparently swallowing semen is better then actually having sex...
> 
> So...... My hubby does homers for extra cash and I couldn't find a letter in our new house that he had written a lady's number on and I said to him that I had searched high and low and it was gone. But that if he found it (I really really looked) then I would do the above (I HATE THEM!!!) and guess what? He found the feckng letter! Grrrrr!

:rofl: I read that too but haven't told my OH!!


----------



## whitelilly

Yeah as soon as I said it I wished I hadn't opened my bloody mouth :rofl: x


----------



## Elliebank

whitelilly said:


> Yeah as soon as I said it I wished I hadn't opened my bloody mouth :rofl: x

You'll be wishing you didn't have to open yr mouth tonight!! :rofl:


----------



## shelleylu

Elliebank said:


> whitelilly said:
> 
> 
> Yeah as soon as I said it I wished I hadn't opened my bloody mouth :rofl: x
> 
> You'll be wishing you didn't have to open yr mouth tonight!! :rofl:Click to expand...

LMFAO - thats classic....

I mentioned it to OH earlier too. He said he'd obviously be willing to help in ANY way he could. How kind of him eh!


----------



## Elliebank

They are so generous!!!


----------



## whitelilly

Welll I think if I ave to do it then so should all of you! Now who's laughing at me?! :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

Bugger off!! He'll be lucky if he gets a jump!! :rofl:


----------



## geogem

yeah funnily enough my hubby found that interesting too!!


----------



## geogem

I have told him I will try it Thursday - I am adament this baby should come on Friday!!


----------



## wishingonastar

pmsl!!! you girls are hilarious! that is one labour inducing fact i have kept my lips sealed about to OH! :rofl:


----------



## geogem

ha ha - give it another couple of days wishing and you be dying for him to lop it in ya mouth!!!


----------



## geogem

wow that sounds sooooo gross!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

geogem said:


> wow that sounds sooooo gross!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

i was just thinking the same thing :rofl:
not sure which experience is more appealing...sweep or swallow... :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

geogem said:


> wow that sounds sooooo gross!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Yup! :sick:

:rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: ahh poor you WL...my MW gave me a leaflet on 10 ways to naturally induce labour, left it lying around and Liam read it...he was very interested in that one BUT like I said to him if he's not willing to have sex I'm not willing to help him in anyway whether it helps me go into labour or not :D


----------



## TigerLady

<---- Is also keeping her mouth shut about that particular labor inducement. Too easy to upset the tummy atm! :sick:


----------



## whitelilly

Well ladies.... I just did the deed :sick: And I bet it doesn't do a bloody thing!!! xx


----------



## TigerLady

I read that you have to DTD at least 3x in 24 hours to get enough hormone from the semen to make a difference. :dohh:


----------



## Twiglet

Defo wont be trying that one then! :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

At this time?!! I hope it wasn't dessert after yr tea!!! All our OH's (if they knew) will be praying it works for you cos you know what we'll all be doing if it does!! :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> I read that you have to DTD at least 3x in 24 hours to get enough hormone from the semen to make a difference. :dohh:

I wonder if it was a man that said that.....


----------



## whitelilly

Elliebank said:


> TigerLady said:
> 
> 
> I read that you have to DTD at least 3x in 24 hours to get enough hormone from the semen to make a difference. :dohh:
> 
> I wonder if it was a man that said that.....Click to expand...

Is that not just ordinary sex? Apparently oral works better as it is absorbed more. If i have to do it again in the morning I will, much as I hate it lol... I am all for experimenting and getting this baby out! :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

I dunno as I have never heard about the oral part before! :shrug:


----------



## Twiglet

Guess who found out this theory too? 



A man!!! Haha my MW pointed it out on her leaflet thing :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

I wonder why they didn't have that one on the list that Maria was reading out in Corrie? Ha ha can you imagine if you were watching that at 7.30pm & she read out 'blow job' - there'd be outrage :rofl: (TL corrie is Coronation Street - a British soap)


----------



## whitelilly

Lol... and as for doing it at this time, hubby had just had a shower after work, came through, dropped his towel, said "I found the letter so you have to keep your promise!"

I am just away to make a chilli con carne now!!! May as well have a RLT whilst am at it! x


----------



## Elliebank

whitelilly said:


> Lol... and as for doing it at this time, hubby had just had a shower after work, came through, dropped his towel, said "I found the letter so you have to keep your promise!"

:rofl: At least you could guarantee it was clean!!


----------



## whitelilly

:rofl: that is EXACTLY why I obliged as he is off to play footy now for a couple of hours!! Oh, and can I just say, that s the forst time I have allowed it in my mouth never mind swallow, since 1999!!! :rofl:


----------



## elley_baby248

whitelilly said:


> :rofl: that is EXACTLY why I obliged as he is off to play footy now for a couple of hours!! Oh, and can I just say, that s the forst time I have allowed it in my mouth never mind swallow, since 1999!!! :rofl:

I love the way you remember the year :rofl: but.................... I nly left Junior school that year :dohh:


----------



## whitelilly

Yeah well I was barely legal myself and not proud of it lol x


----------



## TigerLady

All I can say is THAT is dedication!!!


----------



## shelleylu

Wow you girls have had me and my OH LOL'ing. 

Your men are soooo generous! WL fair play to you. Especially since its been soooooo long. It hasnt been that long for me - but not far off it! I DO NOT want to know if the oral method works thanks though! haha... I would have loved that on corrie the other night.. too funny...

Elley - bless your lovely young heart. I'm only , but it made me feel really old reading that! How old are the rest of you girls? 

Ah, isnt it a shame we're all scattered across the country. We could have all met up for a massive coffee moaning - moaning lol... with lots of cake and moaning and swapping of tricks. 

Lets hope something works soon eh!!!!


----------



## TigerLady

<--- is 33 and had already graduated UNIVERSITY by 1999!!! :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

I'm 22, yeah shame we're all dotted all over the place...I'm sure our last few weeks would pass so much quicker if we had each other to run to!


----------



## wishingonastar

whitelilly said:


> Well ladies.... I just did the deed :sick: And I bet it doesn't do a bloody thing!!! xx

i just had to chuckle really quietly when i read that so as not to draw attention to myself and then have to explain to OH :rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

i'm 26 - would love a big coffee morning with you girls! can you imagine the outrageous comments we'd all end up making :rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

i have to go to aldi's tomorrow on way to midwife to get some of their bargain fruit as have run out...gonna get a pot of evening primrose oil capsules too as they stock them there cos you can either swallow them, or put them up your foo foo at night to soften your cervix and ripen it...


----------



## whitelilly

I'm 26 too!

Had my chilli and RLT... done loads of ironing and still nothing... 

All I have is a sore back!! x


----------



## Twiglet

I might get some primose capsules then...or some clary sage. Have really had enough and I'm not even overdue...god help those who are still here when I'm overdue :rofl: I apologise in advance ;)


----------



## godivalocks

whitelilly said:


> Well ladies.... I just did the deed :sick: And I bet it doesn't do a bloody thing!!! xx

But your just over 37 weeks. I don't care if I'm a month overdue or if OH is leaving...that will NEVER happen. Ugh.


----------



## geogem

Ha ha OMG!! what are you like WL!

I am also 26 ladies, and love the idea of a coffee morning - maybe we should set a date/time and all make a coffee and some cake and sit on here chatting whilst stuffing our faces!! 

well think i'm gonna go to bed and jump hubby!! going for the good old intercourse version myself tho!! Lol!!

only 4 more days until I want to evacuate this baby!!


----------



## Sarah+

Wow, this seems to be the age 26 club! I'm just a little.... well four years... past that (the big 30 on Monday actually). 

You ladies crack me up :rofl: I had never heard the oral thing either???? I thought it had to hit the cervix? Hubby keeps offering, but I'm too uncomfy to accept his selfless and generous offer. 

Good luck SJK! Will be thinking of you. 

Had the worst night's sleep last night (well, lack there of). I kept getting these pains like cramp right across my belly, and they really hurt. I don't think they were contractions as they lasted about 30 minutes each time. Standing up made them worse, all I could do was stay curled up on my left side. Then to top it off - I had several new stretch marks this morning!!!!!!! I do have to say that I am getting quite excited now. I think the reality that I will have a beautiful baby at the end of this is finally hitting home (duh!). 

Dr again today... think he'll just scan... I might beg for help!

Have a great day everyone :)

P.S. Twig - what were the 10 ways to induce labour that your MW gave you?


----------



## wishingonastar

aww sarah sorry about the new stretchies :(
i only developed mine right in the last two weeks when baby started dropping and they seem to be worsening daily...i am now doing bio oil twice a day and moisturiser around lunch/early afternoon cos the skins itchy and itching causes more stretchies :grr:

30 on monday? anything planned? 

yeah twiglet - share the wealth :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

You girls are funny!! It would be great if we could all meet up, like in my dream where the thread was an actual place that we all kept going to!!

I'm 28 :hugs:


----------



## whitelilly

My belly is sooo itchy too!

I know I am only 37 weeks but I am tiny and baby measuring bigger than average. My skin actually hurts to even touch/ when my t-shirt rubs against it :( PLUS, I def think my actual due date is sooner as I know when we conceived, give or take a day either side... it's a week earlier than my EDD. 

My hubby asked if we were going to meet up! I am up for sitting here with cake and tea anytime! ;) x


----------



## SJK

whitelilly said:


> Oh and I was doing some research on inducing labour and apparently swallowing semen is better then actually having sex...
> 
> So...... My hubby does homers for extra cash and I couldn't find a letter in our new house that he had written a lady's number on and I said to him that I had searched high and low and it was gone. But that if he found it (I really really looked) then I would do the above (I HATE THEM!!!) and guess what? He found the feckng letter! Grrrrr!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SJK

go ahead wl :rofl::rofl:

well girls I am home, had the pessary last night and had mild contractions
during the night, but nothing :hissy:, have to be back at the hos for 8pm tonight for another pessary, but to be honest, they have started to get stronger and longer, so I dont know if Ill make it until then but I will try and stay here as long as I can, hope you are all well, hilarious couple of pages :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: xx

will updater later x


----------



## Elliebank

Glad they're getting longer & stronger SJK, fingers crossed yr in for a short labour & yr LO will be born today! :hugs:


----------



## SJK

Elliebank said:


> Glad they're getting longer & stronger SJK, fingers crossed yr in for a short labour & yr LO will be born today! :hugs:

Thanks chicken, will let you know xx


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh sjk i second elliebanks comment :hugs:

right now i've read up about sweep and i know the worse case scenario is i'm gonna have to drive myself home from doctors bleeding and having contractions :shock: i'm off to sort out girl garden and head out :(

why oh why did i think it was a good idea to read about sweeps on the internet before i went :dohh:

p.s. gem and whitelilly - yep coffee and cake rendevouz on line is the way forward! :rofl:


----------



## elley_baby248

Am 20. Although just to make me feel a little better my OH is 26 so your all in the age range of our friends lol! 

Oh kept offering to help me out with the oral thing BUT then after i said maybe he kept saying but i don't get how swallowing that does anything! I was a bit like what exactly are you complaining about?! Strange man that he is lol 

I still feel as shitty as i did yesterday. Woke up this morning and felt like crying, i was in so much pain and felt so ill. Managed to go back to sleep for a bit as i'd been awake on and off all night so was knackered still am. :-( 

I am desperate for him to come out now am bored of not being able to bend over properly or do certain things i just wanna be back to normal now!


----------



## godivalocks

Trying to get on at least once a day here. Still no change. Kid must be bracing himself in there.


----------



## Twiglet

The 10 ways to induce labour were:

1: Nipple stimulation - although she does stress we'd have to do it for 7 hours for it to do anything.
2: Pineapple - No theory behind it apparently but after eating a pineapple her friend had her baby 8 hours later.
3: Sex
4: Oral sex
5: Evening Primose capsules. 
6: Plenty of walking.
7: The good old spicy foods
8: Get a massage - these apparently help relax us and stimulate contractions if the right pressure points are massaged. 
9: Blue and black cohosh - had no idea what these were so here's an explanation:

These herbs are used often to induce labor. They may be particularly effective if you are having weak or irregular contractions. Blue cohosh is believed to make uterine contractions stronger, while black cohosh may regulate the contractions. Together, they work to make contractions more effective. Unfortunately, no studies have determined that these natural treatments are safe, or whether all versions of the herb available for purchase are of equal potency. Be sure to discuss any herbal treatment with your practitioner before attempting it, to see if it is a good idea in your situation.

10: Talk to the baby - recent research has shown that talking to the baby can stimulate a hormone (forgot which one she told me) and if they're ready to come...talking to them and encouraging them will aid them. 

Well I tried number 10 and it didnt work...so I then tried bribing her and it didnt work...she either isnt ready to come OR number 10 is poop!


----------



## geogem

Yay SJK your gonna have a babba!! ha ha sooo excited for you!! 

Oh dear godiva I was really hoping to log in and be told you've had your baby, been sending you lots of labour vibes as I know you are on such a tight schedule with OH being home.

Well I am still the same girls!! I have no signs still - apart from the fact that I had to take my bum for a wee this morning!! But I'm going for a curry tonight so that might not help the situation!!

Shelley is not feeling well girls and has asked me to keep her updated with things, she has a virus that the doc originally thouoght to be swine flu but she is okay and resting up in bed - she is actually willing her lo to stay in!! she must be ill!!


----------



## Elliebank

Oh no - hope Shelley is ok. Have they confirmed it's not swine flu? xx


----------



## Sarah+

Oh, poor Shelley. That must have been scary until they ruled out SF. 
Hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:

Nothing big planned for the 30th Wishing. Didn't want to plan a party and then have to cancel (wishful thinking!). Maybe just dinner out. Hope your sweep went well. 

Hope those contractions are picking up SJK :)

Had dr today. Baby now 8lb7oz, and all else fine. I have zero signs of labour and he said he wouldn't induce me until July 30!!!!!! Nooooooooo! I can't still be pregnant then. No talk of sweeps or anything :cry: (But I shouldn't complain as I'm not even due yet, just so uncomfortable).

Thanks for the list Twiglet. How crazy is that 7hrs of nipple stimulation??!! The pineapple is my first choice. Hubby 'requested' anytime after Friday would be good work-wise, so pineapple dessert Friday night!


----------



## wishingonastar

:grr: ok...here's my journal entry so it saves me typing it all out again... :grr:

no sweep 

so let's rewind to last tue... 
midwife: right if baby goes overdue would you like sweep before induction?
me: yes please, sweep first then induction if that doesn't work
midwife: ok see you in a week (writes in my notes i said sweep)

today:
midwife: so did you decide if you wanted sweep before induction?
me: umm...yes i want sweep please and induction if that doesn't work
midwife: ok would you like sweep next mon or tue then?
me: (pissed off but knowing there's nothing i can now do about it books a sweep for monday afternoon clearly stating whilst doing so that i want it done asap)

now call me stupid but last tue we agreed on a sweep... seriously i will be sooooo glad when midwife appointments are over with. guess the plus point is by doing it on the monday she comes to my house rather than me to the surgery...

OH unimpressed too when i told him...though i suspect thats also cos his chances of winning sweepstake just went down (his dates are today and tomorrow) 

i thought about saying something to midwife but then figured what's the point...she's clearly not booked me in today for sweep so i'm not gonna get one 

bought some evening primrose capsules though so will try and loosen things up with them!


----------



## geogem

well just spoke to shelley again and apparantly it could well be swine flu but they dont test anymore and the drug they offered her has not been tested on pg women so they dont know if it is safe so she just has to take some paracetamol and go to bed!! poor shelley. hugs hun!!


----------



## geogem

Oh no wishing - what a bummer!! why do they do that?!?! it really bugs me when mw say one thing and then do another!!


----------



## wishingonastar

oh god poor shelley :hugs:


----------



## Sarah+

Oh, Wishing :hugs: How disappointing and frustrating. Here's hoping you don't get to that next appointment. 

Thanks for the Shelley update, Gem. I must have mis-read above, thought they'd ruled our SF. Let's hope some time in bed sets things right. I'm sure she and bub will be fine.


----------



## geogem

No you didnt mis read, originally she said virus but then after talking a bit more then she said they couldnt rule out SF but they offered her tamiflu but not sure if its safe so she refused and just has to rest up.


----------



## Elliebank

You'd think they'd test to see if it is swine flu seen as she's pregnant? Flipping heck, she was worried about getting it as well.


----------



## geogem

yeah too right!! but thats the NHS for ya!! more cuts than the local salon!!


----------



## geogem

Hey - I'm on 10 day countdown girls!!


----------



## Elliebank

:happydance: single figures for you tomorrow!!!


----------



## Elliebank

Just wanted to let you girls know about the nappy disposal system I've just bought off Amazon -

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/feature.html/?docId=1000274593

When I put the promotional code in it only charged me £6.00 & the delivery is free (as long as you change it to the free option)

:hug:


----------



## TigerLady

Poor Shelly!! :( Hope she feels better very soon!


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah 7 hours is ridicolous! I am not gonna sit there with a pump on for 7 hours / play with my nipples for 7 hours...they'd be bleeding before anything even happened :rofl:

Aww no poor Shelley :hugs: fingers crossed its not swine flu!

Wishing, your mw is ridicolous! So sorry that happened :( :hugs:

And yay for single digits tomorrow Gem and Sarah :happydance: Someone else pop soon!!


----------



## TigerLady

Another gal on here (in her second Tri) just posted some info about Swine Flu in her journal. Apparently it is especially dangerous to ladies in their 3rd Tri and that are within 1 month of giving birth. The articles also said even though the risks of antivirals aren't clear, most docs think the risks are worth it and outweighed by the benefits. I hope Shelly doesn't have this! Some pg ladies have died or lost their babies. :(

Edit to include links to articles:


https://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNew...hub=PrintStory 

https://cbs5.com/health/h1n1.flu.cluster.2.1064748.html

https://www.emergency.health.nsw.gov....s/pregnant.asp


----------



## wishingonastar

god i so hope it's not swine flu...poor shelley :(


----------



## geogem

thanks TL will text her now and let her know. any more news on SJK


----------



## geogem

Well I have been for a curry tonight mmmm.... was delicious!! 

Was speaking to my mum and dad today and my dad was all jolly saying he thinks I could give birth any day and he doesnt think I will last til my EDD, which is great - thanks dad!! But my mum said Oh No, I think you'll go overdue, I'm thinking the 24th!! GREAT THANKS MUM!! really good for morale building eh? thats a whole week late!! 

but its really nice to be having that conversation with my dad, I dont know if i've told you ladies this but when I had DS my dad never spoke to me for the whole pregnancy!! He wasnt being nasty but I was 17 and his baby and he just didnt know how to react and his way of dealing with it was to block it all out. In all fairness as soon as DS was here his heart melted and they have been inseperable since but it just seems wierd to be discussing things to do with my pregnancy with my dad. He did say to me tho that he totally regrets missing out on it all last time and would never make the same mistake again and is actually really excited about the pending arrival. I know I'm babbling now but just feels nice ya know? all he keeps doing is hugging me and telling me he loves me.


----------



## whitelilly

Geogem my dad hasn't spoken to me since the end of December... it sounds like your dad is remorseful and I am glad you sorted it all out. I doubt my dad is... I think he will probably try to come crawling when baby is here but as far as I am concerned, he has blown it. Ignoring his daughter when she is pregnant with his first grandchild is, in my opinion, unforgiveable. xx


----------



## Sarah+

I started my baby pool last night. Sent out a mass email asking family/friends to predict date of birth, time, weight, hair colour, name etc. Fun reading all the replies as they come in. Good way to pass the time if anyone's bored. 

How's everyone sleeping? I think I went to the bathroom about 8 times last night, and couldn't get comfy between those trips. I feel so much bigger than I did just a week ago. Think I'll go for a long walk to loosen everything up (which means inside a shopping centre due to the summer temps here!).


----------



## godivalocks

I've been sleeping like crap. Everything hurts and I have to pee a gazillion times.


----------



## Sarah+

godivalocks said:


> I've been sleeping like crap. Everything hurts and I have to pee a gazillion times.

:hugs:


----------



## whitelilly

Me too :hugs: Had the worst sleep ever last night. Up to pee, rolling back and forth, bump so sore and heavy!!! :(


----------



## geogem

Sleep, whats sleep? 

I dont seem to be getting that stuff at the minute!! I am soo uncomfortable this morning. Dont know whats up just dont feel too good!! think it might be me just being tired and moody!! 

Anyone heard frm SJK? getting a little impatient now!! Purely selfish I know when she is the one going through it!!

Sarah - yeah I got your email and I will be replying to it when I get back from the school run!!

WL, Its not like my dad was horrible to me - just didnt know what to say!! thing is I was living with them so he did have to talk to me of sorts just nothing to do with the pregnancy, although I was reliably informed by my mum that he would wait til they had gone to bed and then ask her how I was and how the pregnancy was going. I dont blame him, everytime I did speak to him tho you could see the pain in his eyes that he didnt know what to do? bless him, Oh well its over now and I hope you sort it all out with your dad.


----------



## geogem

Oh yay single figures!!


----------



## Elliebank

Not heard from SJK - I'll text her now.

I don't want to rub it in girls but I only go the toilet once in the night....


----------



## wishingonastar

Elliebank said:

> I don't want to rub it in girls but I only go the toilet once in the night....

ditto! usually i get up once to wee, between 1 and 5am, then sleep again til 6:30 and then i'm wide awake!

gem - that's great news on your dad :hugs:

whitelilly - i remember seeing a thread about your situation a while ago...i'm so sorry there doesn't seem to be a resolution... unfortunately its true when people say you can't pick your family :hugs:


----------



## Elliebank

I always get up at 2am!! It's very strange that it's always the same time every night, no matter what time I go to bed!


----------



## wishingonastar

i've just had a text from sjk:

"no joy :( 2nd pessary didn't work, am gutted, they tried to break my water, but still too high. they offered me back tonigh but i said no cos wee mans birthday sat, can't win :("


----------



## Elliebank

Just had the same one, poor thing she's gutted. I always presumed that inducing would defo work :-(


----------



## wishingonastar

maybethistime says she's bored as hell - she's two days overdue now
she said she'll wait til i've popped but i told her to go ahead and pop now cos we need another baby born!

elliebank - i thought that too - i thought inductions were a sure thing! :shock:


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Just thought I'd pop on quickly and tell you Im alright. Wow what a couple of days. I have felt better I have to admit!

Thanks Gem for keeping everyone updated. xxx

Well I am still no better off knowing whats up. Seems I have a bad viral infection with all the symtoms of swine flu. The doctor I spoke to yesterday over the phone was bloody useless. She only offered tami flu and then said it probably wouldnt be worth taking it, becuase it only reduced the length of time you'r ill by 1 day, and doesnt change how ill you get. My mum is poorly too and her GP said it can actually make you feel worse in some cases. So much for being ofered the PG safe drugs eh.... It looks like a mild strain of SF, and because the doc wasnt too concerned Ive tried not to worry too much - but thats not been easy especially.

So yeah, all my worrying wasnt it vain was it - more a prediction! My body is still aching, my head throat and back are killing too. I am so bored in that bed and ony got a couple of hours sleep last night. Wish I had a laptop to keep chatting to you girls.

G - really hope something happens for you soon hun x

SJk - if you're about - good luck for the weekend - If you last that long xxx

Thanks everyone for being lovely. Hope you have some baby action soon. Im off to stick my head down the loo... :(


----------



## Elliebank

Sorry yr feeling so crap Shelley but good to hear it doesn't sound serious :hugs:


----------



## wishingonastar

shelley lovely to hear from you hun, just sorry you're suffering. think its safe to say we're all relieved to hear your symptoms sound on the minor scale from what doc has said :hugs:


----------



## godivalocks

Hope you feel better soon, Shelley. Being sick is not fun :( .


----------



## wishingonastar

i've just seen jess_smurfs thread in third tri about her little boy born asleep yesterday... words just don't describe the loss she is suffering :cry:

that's another reason i really want this baby out sooner rather than later... whilst its in me i can only rely on feeling it kicking to know its ok and when it stops kicking i have to assume its asleep, whereas at least once its born i can hear it breathing in its sleep or poke it for a reaction

nature can be so cruel...poor jess :(


----------



## whitelilly

Shelley- I hope that you feel better soon.. lots of fluids to fluch a viral infection out. I can't believe they didn't offer you another antiviral. 

Come on baby SJK- come out!!!!!!

In the meantime, I think someone else should pop! 

Wishing, I also left a message on jes_smurf's thread... how awful for her and her family :( That kind of thing really scares me and I am so glad when I feel LO kicking me. 

Don't know what's wrong with my bowels just now- last night I had the worst gas pains and BMs (sorry, gross, but they have been coming so regularly recently) and each time I have one I get this greeny/yellow discharge then white then greeny/yellow (no pain or itching so not infection)... my tummy is just hurting! I feel like i need to go again!!!

Luckily, hubby has charged the Nintendo DS amd I can play my brain training whilst am sat on the loo! :) xxx


----------



## Elliebank

wishingonastar said:


> i've just seen jess_smurfs thread in third tri about her little boy born asleep yesterday... words just don't describe the loss she is suffering :cry:

Oh God, that's awful :cry:


----------



## geogem

Elliebank said:


> Oh God, that's awful :cry:

ditto, poor jess!!


----------



## elley_baby248

I'm having pains every 10mins and they last for about a minute and a half! Not sure what they are but my god they hurt and inbetween i'm burning up nearly rang OH to come home from work this morning and i wouldn't mind but he wasn't even that far away at the time i could still here the car! 

I've had to stop writing this about 4 times cause i've been in pain it really isn't my day today! 

Hope your all ok. 

On the Swine Flu front it's apparently in the town i used to live in and at my cousins school 3 kids have it so far and they still haven't closed the school.


----------



## wishingonastar

oh elley i'm afraid i don't know what the pains are hun :( ring your midwife :hugs:


----------



## Elliebank

Elley have you rung the delivery suite? At my antenatal last night it said when they start lasting 60-90 seconds that's defo labour, altho they said they'd be about 5 mins apart. If they're regular tho defo sound like labour. How exciting!! Ring them just to see what they say (they'll prob tell you to stay at home & keep an eye on them) & text me if you go in!!! :happydance:

Oh & keep stood up/walking round - that will speed labour up :hugs:


----------



## elley_baby248

Nope having a case of i don't want to make something out of nothing so i'm going to keep an eye on them see if they get closer together stay the same or stop till this afternoon then i'll ring and see what they say. OH thinks it's the baby on his way out i think it's a false alarm lol!


----------



## Elliebank

Yr a stubborn bugger you!!! Get them rung up!


----------



## elley_baby248

I know i am think how my poor OH feels having to live with me every day lol!


----------



## Elliebank

elley_baby248 said:


> I know i am think how my poor OH feels having to live with me every day lol!

:rofl:


----------



## geogem

Elley - ring the midwife hun!! the last thing you want is to not call them and progress really fast and not have time to organise anything - i.e getting to the hospital!!!

believe me I should know - my first I was only in labour 2 hours from start to finish!! It scares me now tho that I wont make it to the hospital in time for this one!!


----------



## Elliebank

geogem said:


> Elley - ring the midwife hun!! the last thing you want is to not call them and progress really fast and not have time to organise anything - i.e getting to the hospital!!!
> 
> believe me I should know - my first I was only in labour 2 hours from start to finish!! It scares me now tho that I wont make it to the hospital in time for this one!!

Good advice. Elley, do as yr told!


----------



## whitelilly

*chants* phone phone phone phone phone phone phone


----------



## Elliebank

*joins in*

 PHONE PHONE PHONE PHONE PHONE.....NOW!


----------



## elley_baby248

Ok Ok Ok Ok lol


----------



## geogem

ha ha, you mad heads!! 

in all fairness elley I think you might be a little rude tho jumping the queue!! haha - stop those pains now and wait your turn!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

OMG WL I've just remembered about a dream I had about you last night!!! I assess claims for Housing & Council Tax Benefit for my job, and you put a claim in but all yr ID & stuff had yr name as 'Whitelilly' instead of yr real name. I knew I shouldn't have processed yr claim but I did & I contacted you via BnB to let you know I'd sorted yr claim. Strange! :rofl:


----------



## elley_baby248

Sorry i always have been impatient! I can never wait my turn. I'll just go and sit in the corner with my legs crossed till the 27th lol.

They have said to keep an eye on the pains and if i can't handle them anymore or they get closer together to call back and go in.


----------



## honey08

just got text off nikki,

Gwydion Taliesin jones, born 9.32am this morning, 7lb 3, mum,baby and dad doing great !! 

MASSIVE CONGRATS NIKKI AND WELCOME TO THE WORLD GWYDION !!!


----------



## geogem

elley_baby248 said:


> Sorry i always have been impatient! I can never wait my turn. I'll just go and sit in the corner with my legs crossed till the 27th lol.
> 
> They have said to keep an eye on the pains and if i can't handle them anymore or they get closer together to call back and go in.

yes you do that!! lol!! 

ah well, seen as you've already pushed in I suppose we'll have to let you off!! Hope things speed up and you meet your LO soon!! But please let it be me next!!
:hug::laugh2:


----------



## geogem

Yeah - another baby!! congrats Nikki and OH and welcome to the world Gwydion!!


----------



## Elliebank

elley_baby248 said:


> Sorry i always have been impatient! I can never wait my turn. I'll just go and sit in the corner with my legs crossed till the 27th lol.
> 
> They have said to keep an eye on the pains and if i can't handle them anymore or they get closer together to call back and go in.

Good on you for ringing up!!

That's great news - congrats Nikki xxx


----------



## whitelilly

Elliebank said:


> OMG WL I've just remembered about a dream I had about you last night!!! I assess claims for Housing & Council Tax Benefit for my job, and you put a claim in but all yr ID & stuff had yr name as 'Whitelilly' instead of yr real name. I knew I shouldn't have processed yr claim but I did & I contacted you via BnB to let you know I'd sorted yr claim. Strange! :rofl:

:rofl: that's a sackable offence me thinks!!! :rofl:


----------



## whitelilly

Congrats to Nikki and OH :) Right who the hell is next!? x


----------



## geogem

me me me me me me


----------



## godivalocks

Better be me! Doubt it, though. 

Have an "overdue" appt. They better at least do a f'n sweep, because otherwise, there's really no point in having an appt. that doesn't involve inducing!


----------



## Twiglet

Yay congrats to Nikki :happydance:

Woah you ladies have been talking today :lol:

Shelley get better soon hun! :hugs: 

I am not in the best of moods today...Socrates woke me up at 3:30! Not cause he wanted anything...just cause he wanted some strokes...then I came downstairs to get a drink, sat on the settee and he decided that was a good place to sleep...I went upstairs, well more snuck, leaving him downstairs and 5 minutes later he was back! Little git. He did not leave me alone till 6:30 and by then I was wide awake. 

To top it all off I was sick 3 times in the space of 5 minutes :hissy:


----------



## wishingonastar

godiva - given my recent disappointment at the midwifes i'd strongly recommend you call them before your appointment and ask if you can have a sweep at this next appointment, then at least you either know in advance so you aren't disappointed on the day or you've forewarned them and can book in for some action...


----------



## TigerLady

I can't keep up!! You guys chat LOADS while I am asleep overnight! :dohh:

Congrats Niki!!!! :yipee:

Elley -- I swear you are so stubborn that if the girls weren't here to pressure you into contacting the hospital, you would have that baby at home and think "Hm... wonder if it is okay to take the baby in to get checked?" :rofl: ;)


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> Elley -- I swear you are so stubborn that if the girls weren't here to pressure you into contacting the hospital, you would have that baby at home and think "Hm... wonder if it is okay to take the baby in to get checked?" :rofl: ;)

:rofl: She would!!!


----------



## Elliebank

How are the pains now Elley btw? :hugs:


----------



## elley_baby248

TigerLady said:


> Elley -- I swear you are so stubborn that if the girls weren't here to pressure you into contacting the hospital, you would have that baby at home and think "Hm... wonder if it is okay to take the baby in to get checked?" :rofl: ;)

The worst thing is is that you are right i would. My OH keeps saying when i ring that he thinks am going to turn around and phone him in work one day and say "erm... can you come home cause your son is here and it's all a bit messy" everyone else thinks i'll end up getting ready and getting the bus to my OH's work just to say can we go the hospital now instead of phoning him lol just cause am to stubborn and like to be independant :rofl: I just think am a bit weird :dohh:

Pains are still there and have moved round the front a bit but haven't got any worse or closer together and tbh they aren't all that bad unless i sit with my legs crossed then they get 100000000000x worse!


----------



## wishingonastar

ha ha! you so would!!!!!!
bet you've looked up that video on you tube that the guy used a little while ago to deliver his baby at home :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

Elley I can imagine you at the hospital with contractions coming every 2 mins but you saying to the midwife 'it's ok, you see to that woman first, I'll just wait here & will be fine' :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

elley_baby248 said:


> My OH keeps saying when i ring that he thinks am going to turn around and phone him in work one day and say "erm... can you come home cause your son is here and it's all a bit messy" !

:rofl: :rofl:!!!!


----------



## elley_baby248

His head could be coming out and i'd probably still turn around and say go see to that woman she sounds like she's in more pain than me lol! Maybe i'm slightly to laid back for my own good at times ooops haha 

When i got admitted the other week and i came round from passing out i immediately started taking the mick out of myself for being such a baby and passing out lol then was picking on my OH when he moaned his arm was aching holding the monitor on my tummy saying well you have to be good for something right now and you wont get me a mars bar so it's tough lol!


----------



## elley_baby248

TigerLady said:


> elley_baby248 said:
> 
> 
> My OH keeps saying when i ring that he thinks am going to turn around and phone him in work one day and say "erm... can you come home cause your son is here and it's all a bit messy" !
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:!!!!Click to expand...

It really wouldn't suprise me if i did either :rofl::dohh:


----------



## wishingonastar

damn you elley! i read about mars bars in your post and cos i'm bored i text OH and got him to bring me home a mars bar...he bought two and i've now eaten them both :dohh:


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl: at Wishing -- Otter makes me eat Snickers as often as possible these days. :dohh:


----------



## wishingonastar

oh god now i'm gonna want snickers!!! :dohh: seriously i've turned into a food sheep...someone tells me something and my brain thinks 'yeah ok i'll eat that!' :dohh:


----------



## whitelilly

I am the same, I have had 4 chocolate muffins today (just mini ones) and also a wispa. Plus some chocolate raisins. And a few digestives. Oh dear. 

Oh... do any of you have jumpy babies? Whenever I pass wind down there the baby jumps!!! :rofl: xx


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl: That cracks me up! 

Otter doesn't seem to react to anything that goes on outside his house. It is like he is in his own little world. :roll:


----------



## geogem

hey ladies, 

well just been out for the evening to our annual bike night!! walked about 2 miles was in absoloute agony but something must have worked coz I've just had my show!! Well I hope thats what it was coz it just looked like someone had sneezed in my knickers!! 
been having strong BH's since I got back but nothing serious!! 

oh and you girls have really done it now!! I want a mars bar!!


----------



## TigerLady

:dance: for your show!!! Hope it is not long now!


----------



## whitelilly

wooooohoooo come on gem, get bambino out out out!!!!!!! I am going away with my famiy on Sat (only about an hour away) and am planning to walk walk walk loads! xx


----------



## geogem

kinda feel like just walking around the living room all night to see if anything else happens!!


----------



## elley_baby248

Still getting pains 10 mins apart no more painful than this morning and no closer together! 

Gem i may ot be jumping the que you might get there before me!


----------



## geogem

I doubt it!! I reckon I'll be one of these that loses their show 2 weeks before birth!!


----------



## elley_baby248

Don't say that cause i lost mine on Saturday night and i really don't wanna have to wait 2 weeks! and trust me if my body and the baby can be awkward they will be!


----------



## geogem

ha ha - just spoke to my mum and she said - oh dont get too excited I had my show 6 weeks before I gave birth to you! ha ha - well mum I wont be waiting that long!! I would rather cut it out with a blunt spoon before I got that far!!


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl: at blunt spoon!

I got out of bed to pee last night.

OH: Where're you going?
Me: To find some scissors.
OH: For what?
Me: To cut this kid out.
OH: :shock:


----------



## geogem

TigerLady said:


> :rofl: at blunt spoon!
> 
> I got out of bed to pee last night.
> 
> OH: Where're you going?
> Me: To find some scissors.
> OH: For what?
> Me: To cut this kid out.
> OH: :shock:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

you just had me sat here on my ball giggling to myself at that one!!


----------



## geogem

Well girls sorry if this is tmi but when I first advised you I had a show it was just a little snotty stuff in my knickers and when I wiped (clear), well after a couple of hours on my birthing ball I just went to the loo and a massive blob of clear pink streaked blob just landed on the loo seat as I went to sit down so I now know this is deffo my show!! got all excited now but I'm on my own so cant tell anyone(hubby is on nights!!). gonna bounce on my ball for a littyle while longer and then go to bed!! hopefully something will happen before my alarm goes off!!


----------



## Sarah+

Yea! Gem :happydance: That's so great! And it's Friday tomorrow...! Any other signs? Keep us posted.


----------



## Sarah+

So, I'm thinking about the birth (what a surprise!). 

My plan was walking-epidural. You can still move around, it doesn't hurt... sounds pretty good to me:happydance: But then yesterday I had an appointment with a midwife (our pre-natal class included a one-on-one appointment where you could ask all your questions), and she was saying how you really can't 'walk' as such, and with the IV and monitoring, you'll pretty much stuck in bed anyhow..... which means delivering on your back, higher chance of interventions, longer labour, prolonged pushing etc. (I'm not liking her so much by this stage in the converstaion... hubby is rubbing my arm telling me to relax, lol). Now, I can't take pethadine (reaction)... I don't have confdence that I could tough it out with breathing and gas... So I guess now I'm wondering if this mw was just really down on epis or if I should be reconsidering my plans?

What are your birth plans (I know we've talked about this before, but it was so long ago) and thoughts on epidurals? Thanks :)


----------



## wishingonastar

my birth plan is tens machine and ball initially, when it gets too much i'll go on gas and air. at a push i'll have pethidine (though you can't have it after certain time can you??) and i seriously do not want an epi!

i did see (on i think the cow and gate website) they said if you had to have IV to ask for a long drip tube so you could still move about. 

also i've said in birth plan i do not want constant fetal monitoring unless baby is in distress as again that does prevent you moving around

your midwife is such a killjoy! :rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

gem - you've saddened me a little :cry: i woke up on sat (my due date) and was all excited that a glob of clear plug (sorry TMI) about size of 10p size marble had come out and now i see from your post that it was only a teeny bit so i still have lots more plug and guts to lose :hissy:


----------



## Elliebank

Ooh Gem I hope this it it!!

Elley sorry yr pains haven't got stronger.

Sarah I'm planning on a waterbirth with gas & air. Don't want an epidural.


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls,

Cant stp as Im exhusted - only 2 hrs sleep last night. 

Gem text me at 4am to let me know she was having regular contractions 3-4 mins apart and she was waiting for her mom to come to the house as she was going into hospital. Looks like Baby is defo on the way!!

Will update when she texts again. I sent her all our love xxxx


----------



## honey08

oooooooohhhhhhhh goodluck gem :dance: july mummys are taking over :yipee:

hope everyones ok ? x


----------



## whitelilly

:wohoo: how exciting!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Elliebank

Woo hoo good luck Gem!!!!! Shelley is yr not well tell Gem to text me too (she has my number) & I can update the girls if you want? :hugs:


----------



## wishingonastar

oh my god...i am soooooo going for a long hike today after reading about gem!


----------



## whitelilly

wishing, i was talking to gem on fb last night and she was also bouncing on her ball after the walk. so walk for over 2 miles then bounce like never before!xx


----------



## Elliebank

wishingonastar said:


> oh my god...i am soooooo going for a long hike today after reading about gem!

Just you be careful if yr going on yr own - we don't want a repeat of Maria with no Tony around to help!!!

In fact, put yr Dad to some use & get him to come with you


----------



## wishingonastar

Elliebank said:


> wishingonastar said:
> 
> 
> oh my god...i am soooooo going for a long hike today after reading about gem!
> 
> Just you be careful if yr going on yr own - we don't want a repeat of Maria with no Tony around to help!!!
> 
> In fact, put yr Dad to some use & get him to come with youClick to expand...

hmmm... that could be a good plan stan! was thinking of going along promenade and its not far from his house so he'd probably be up for that...

actually thats a great plan - no camera around so he can't get pics of me looking like a bloated whale, relieves his boredom and potentially dislodges lazy mini me... elliebank you're einsteinbank!


----------



## Elliebank

wishingonastar said:


> hmmm... that could be a good plan stan! was thinking of going along promenade and its not far from his house so he'd probably be up for that...
> 
> actually thats a great plan - no camera around so he can't get pics of me looking like a bloated whale, relieves his boredom and potentially dislodges lazy mini me... elliebank you're einsteinbank!

:smug:


----------



## Elliebank

Just had a text off Gem - 'Blake Ethan born 9.50am weighing 7lb 13oz. No drugs all is well'

Congrats Gem & George, can't wait to see pics xx

(Shelley - hope you don't mind, thought you'd be in bed xxxx)


----------



## wishingonastar

already congratulated her in other july thread but will do here too CONGRATULATIONS GEM!


----------



## wishingonastar

right...i'm off for my hike please please please let me come back and log on saying one of the following:
a) i'm having contractions
b) my water broke
c) i popped it out and am back home learning to breastfeed :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

wishingonastar said:


> am back home learning to breastfeed :rofl:

:rofl: I'll keep my fingers crossed for that one!!

Are you going with yr Dad?


----------



## wishingonastar

gonna walk to his which is about 5 mins walk by a capable persons standard...15 mins by mine! then have some refreshments look at some baby pics of me that he's found (i've NEVER seen pics of me as a baby before!) and then see how i feel as to whether i suggest him accompanying me on a hike...knowing me i'll feel too lazy and just trek the short but long walk back!


----------



## elley_baby248

OMG i told her yesterday she would beat me to it! I'm really jealous now but so glad she has her little boy and she went no where near being overdue like she thought she would!


----------



## Elliebank

:shock: You've never seen baby pics of yourself?!!! It might be like looking at yr baby if he/she takes after you!!! (hopefully you'll find that out today as well, what yr baby looks like)


----------



## godivalocks

Wow! That's a lot of pages since my last time on here!

Congrats, Gem!

Update for me: OB did a sweep without me even having to ask, but so far hasn't done anything. Not even bleeding. Was a little painful. She said she expected me to have had the kid by now and was surprised to see me.

If I don't go in the next couple days on my own, I'm to go in to get induced early (as long as they have a bed for me). I'm still hoping I'll go on my own, but at this rate, I doubt it. 

Now I'm just hoping they'll say they'll have a bed for me. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Twiglet

Hope the sweep does something for you Godiva! 

Yay for Gem :happydance: no pain relief and not a bigbig baby :D 

:rofl: wishing, lets hope its option C eh? ;)


----------



## Sarah+

Oh WOW! Congrats Gem, George and (big) family! Brave girl too. I hope we see pictures soon :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Glad to hear you got your sweep Godiva :)

I gotta get a ball! Seems to do the trick. Have had the worst back ache and bump pains all day. They're not contractions though - as it's just all the time! Feels like the head is pressing down on my cervix, which I guess it probably is. Ouch :(


----------



## Elliebank

Just had a text off SJK - 

*Hey girls, only got home for 20 mins yesterday when the pains started & I was bleeding, so phoned the ward & they told me to come back. Had labour pains all day, very strong, got pethadene injection & it was crap, made me drowsy but wakened me for every contraction. So after a bad night saw a doc this morning who was gonna break my waters as I was 3cm yesterday, I asked him to give me an hour to get bathed, in meantime he took another 2 girls to labour ward & broke theirs so I've to suffer another night & wait until morning unless I get further by myself. How's everyone coping, anyone go yet? x*

Poor SJK, hope it happens today for her.

I've told her about Gem xx


----------



## Sarah+

Oh, poor thing :hugs: She's been going so long with this now. Pass on our best wishes when you text next.


----------



## wishingonastar

elliebank - as you have gems number could you please let her know sjk says congrats...she asked me to pass it on but i don't have her number!

i was thinking...blake was a really good weight - so much for the docs thinking he'd be big!

well i walked about 1.5 to 2 miles in total and got lots of strong BH particularly on way back but they've stopped now...am currently typing this whilst sat on my ball rocking!!!

oh god ladies...so i saw pics of me as a baby for the first time and i was a little chubby cheeked thing and have to be honest wasn't all that awesome looking :rofl: there were about 5 photos where i thought 'yeah ok i look sweet' but other than that i was like 'oh dear!!!' i also discovered today from seeing the piccies that my hair went completely blonde when i was a toddler...no one EVER told me that! i was born with brunette hair, went blonde and then went back to brunette when i was about 5 or 6. now i'm really 'interested' to see what my baby looks like :rofl:

plus my bottom half actually looked like humpty dumpty... a huge belly and bum with little legs poking out cos apparently they used terry nappies on us which were like huge towels wrapped round our bums!! :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

wishingonastar said:


> elliebank - as you have gems number could you please let her know sjk says congrats...she asked me to pass it on but i don't have her number!

Already done it hon, SJK asked me too!

That's good that you got strong BH's....not so good that they've stopped!! Hopefully the walk will have done something!!! 

:rofl: re the baby photos!!!


----------



## wishingonastar

maybethistime is gonna try the long walk and ball trick tomorrow...she can't go for walk today as merv isn't home and there's a rapist on the loose in her area :shock: there have been five attacks recently and one a short way away from her :shock:

oh and elliebank - maybe says congrats to gem too and to tell her she's very jammy with how it worked out!


----------



## wishingonastar

thanks elliebank - we must have been texting sjk at the same time!


----------



## Elliebank

Lol I'll tell Gem.

OMG that's bad about the rapist!!


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls.

Whata night - our first Mummy! I had the worst nights sleep of my life last night - well actually no sleep. I was staring at the ceiling at 6am this morning...... Gem text me at 4am - while I was wide awake to tell me the good news and of course that made me even worse!

How lucky is she? Nice short labour, no drugs - the girl's a wonder woman - she makes it sound easy eh!

SJK - poor you hun. Please send her my love whoever has her number. I have my fingers crossed things start to go a bit easier xxx

G - it can take a few hours for a sweep to have ANY effect, so bear with it hun xx

Well apart from having 2hrs kip (I look like complete sh!t and feel as bad, but have decided not to go to sleep so I can tonight instead..) The bug seems to be not so bad today. I was so worried yesterday afternoon when things went a bit wonky. I kept going really drowsy and my head was throbbing. I felt soooo ill all evening, and then couldnt sleep it off. I was also having regular BH and lots of pains. I thought about phoning the hospital at one point. Then of course I got scared and started crying because thats what you do when you're very pregnant and ill! 

Touch wood the lurgy seems to be fading and I can get on with eviction... I'm up for the walking - but tomorrow please!!

Sorry for going on, but its been emotional and such a horrid week. Hopefully now the little July rays of sunshine are coming out, it'll cheer us all up a bit :)

Hope evryone is well xxxxxx

ps, can anyone explain why my wee is orange?


----------



## Elliebank

Glad yr feeling better Shelley. Poor you, it's bad enough being ill but awful when yr preggers too....and so close to yr due date!!

Hmmmm...maybe yr dehydrated? That normally makes wee darker :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

Congrats, Gem!!!!! :wohoo:

:shrug: dunno about the wee shelly...? sorry. :( Maybe EB is right... dehydration combined with prenatal vits (which makes it bright yellow/green normally)


----------



## Twiglet

Poor SJK :( hope things speed up for her soon!

Shelley glad your feeling a little better! :hugs:

I seem to have lost all ability to sleep at night, I even let Liam sleep in our bed last night as I knew he wouldn't be keeping me awake :rofl: 

Who's going to be the next to pop? :D


----------



## elley_baby248

Stupid comment alert........... 

I walked into my nans today after not seeing her or my grandad since last Tuesday and immediately she said "omg look at the size of you" i was like "erm why what?" "your huge you have gone massive" me "nope i haven't i'm the same as i was last week." Not very impressed by this point. She then decides to say "That's definately a baby that's due" Well erm DUH! every baby is due just happens to be mine is due in 2 weeks talk about stating the obvious! Even my grandad had a WTF moment when she said that lol! 

I've started getting really strong stabby type pains in my bump today my back yesterday and my bump today! My mum phoned last night asking if i was in the hospital or having any pains or anything so i said no (didnt wanna tell her about the back pains because she would of ust panicked) So she said ok just wanted to check. Thought that was quite strange tbh then Chris got a text off his mum "is Leish in labour? I've got the can't sit still bug an have had to do loads today like i did when i had you and mel so just wondered" replied and said i wasn't in labour but was having back pains. 

I find it really strange that both mums asked the same question with in an hour of eachother


----------



## Elliebank

Wow that is weird!!! Could mean something!! I think yr gonna have yr baby in the next few days.

:rofl: at yr Nan, she sounds just like mine. Mine just refers to me as 'The Bump' now. She same round last week & managed to worry my Mum & Dad as she told them I looked pale & didn't look well.....it was only cos I didn't have any make up on!!!


----------



## elley_baby248

I think i'll still be here on the 27th fed up waiting and getting ready to kill the doctors lol! 

My nan and grandad ALWAYS tell me i look pale. My reply is usually along the lines of well not going anywhere near the front door in weeks does that to you lol


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah that is odd! Maybe its a sign! :D 

I forgot to mention my mum and Liam get back pain and "bump" pains :rofl: now watching Liam get pains is hilarious! I sound like a horrid girlfriend but seriously if I could video it without him feeling silly I would! 

When my mum went into labour with my youngest sibling my nan had labour pains...these little things are so weird but funny :)


----------



## elley_baby248

Chris has got a "bump" it just sot of appeared one day lol it's quite cute. 

I just found it really strange they both asked the same question with in an hour or so of eachother and it's the first time either of them have asked. They usually just ask how i am.


----------



## Twiglet

Maybe your little boy will be putting in an appearance sooner rather than later.

I've taken to ignoring my mum as everyday I get a text, then a facebook message, then a home phone call...she's my birthing partner too! so if there were any signs she'd be the first to know :rofl: I love her though. 

At this rate I think Liam will give birth before me.


----------



## Elliebank

I have a feeling that in the next couple of wks my Dad will take to asking me if there are any signs every time I speak to him....my Mum is my birthing partner with Chris too so I will have to gently point out that they will be the first people I ring if I do get any signs so stop asking!!!!


----------



## elley_baby248

I doubt he will be here before the 27th i really do. I think he is taking after his father in the lazy dept.

My mum is cool not asking i think she knows it does my head in lol! Plus she'd be the first one to know as i would be knocking on her door saying give me your badge for work i'm not paying to park at the hospital lol (my mum is payroll manager and my little bro works in records so they get to pak for nothing in the staff car parks and like hell i'm paying if i don't have to!)


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: good benefit to knowing people that work at the hospital! 

I love that people ask if we have signs out of concern but when they're your birthing partners and they ask everyday it gets silly :lol:

Liam asked me the other day when I was gonna give birth...when I replied with I dunno, he said its your body though....I thought you'd just know! If only Liam...if only! If that was the case I'm sure there'd be more happy pregnant ladies out there who are at term / beyond term. Bless him :dohh:


----------



## shelleylu

Twiglet said:


> Liam asked me the other day when I was gonna give birth...when I replied with I dunno, he said its your body though....I thought you'd just know! If only Liam...if only! If that was the case I'm sure there'd be more happy pregnant ladies out there who are at term / beyond term. Bless him :dohh:

LOL out of the mouth of........men eh! :rofl:


----------



## whitelilly

That's great that Gem had her little man :wohoo:

I have been having the strongest braxton hicks yesterday and today. Todays feel like the baby is rising to the very top of my uterus when I am contracting and they are lasting ages :( 

I have had a few BHs on and off the past few weeks but nothing like this! I have also been having gas and BMs regularly past week or so so I reckon my body is getting ready... could still be 4 flippin weeks though! xx


----------



## Twiglet

shelleylu said:


> Twiglet said:
> 
> 
> Liam asked me the other day when I was gonna give birth...when I replied with I dunno, he said its your body though....I thought you'd just know! If only Liam...if only! If that was the case I'm sure there'd be more happy pregnant ladies out there who are at term / beyond term. Bless him :dohh:
> 
> LOL out of the mouth of........men eh! :rofl:Click to expand...

Exactly! Their wisdom is beyond me :rofl:

Sounds exciting WL :D its always annoying when you sit back and think though that it could still be 4 weeks eh? I am not wanting to be an August mum! I'll proclaim myself a July mummy at heart!


----------



## TigerLady

ARG! :hissy: I wish I could tell if I were getting BH! :hissy:

My bump is really achy today (like it had a work out), and I swear if felt hard when I woke up to pee last night. But I can't tell for sure! Does your bump really feel super rock hard like a wall when you get them???


----------



## Twiglet

Yep, I always get one when I'm on the loo. Not fun as I cant lean down to get to the loo roll sometimes. Whoever invented this house did not have pregnant ladies in mind when he put the loo roll holder up!


----------



## whitelilly

Mine just now is going really hard and the baby is rising right up to the top of my uterus, it actually is quite sore up there. My belly feels like a rock. Then it is getting sorer and tightening more before releasing. I am really uncomfortable. I also have a sore back :( 

Just going to get up and get my dinner and a big glass of juice... xx


----------



## TigerLady

Hmm.. maybe I am not getting them then. My bump goes a bit hard and tight, but not like a wall! :shock:


----------



## Twiglet

They can vary in strength, when I had them at 20 weeks it was literally that my bump was hard all over. Its only the last few days or so that mine have got so tight that my bump is rock hard. 

Hmm, WL hope it eases up for you soon or if its labour hope it speeds up :hugs:


----------



## whitelilly

Thanks! I am sure they are BHs... although a black cat crossed in front of me earlier :rofl: (<---- yeah right like that means anything!) xx


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: we can hope it means something hehe :D


----------



## TigerLady

If black cats can do the trick, I'd be all for that as I have 3 of them!! One of which sleeps on my head! Maybe I have built up too much of a black cat tolerance! :dohh:


----------



## Elliebank

Had a text off Gem -

*Hi girls, just to let you know we won't be home tonight, Blake had problems keeping his temp up earlier so wanna keep a check on him overnight. He's wonderful, bloody gorgeous! I feel great and I actually found labour quite easy! Will update tomorrow x*


----------



## TigerLady

Quite easy?!?! :shock: Wow! Go, Gem!! :happydance:


----------



## whitelilly

My BH stopped :( but still gettint the odd one! Boooooooooooooooo!xx


----------



## Twiglet

Boooo, mean BH's!!


----------



## Sarah+

Lucky Girl Gem! Sounds like the perfect labour. 

Wow, that's scary about Maybe. Stay safe :hugs:

Sorry the walk didn't do the trick Wishing. I'm sure the bub is just busy rehearsing so the grand entrance is super smooth and quick!

Nearly called the dr this morning.... didn't think I was in labour but was a little worried something wasn't right - have had really bad back ache, belly cramps (diff from BH as they don't start and stop, just there most of the time) and these shooting pains deep up inside (sorry, TMI) since yesterday morning and was pretty horrible overnight. But got up and had a bath and feel a lot better now, so having a quiet day at home to see how I go. Hubby has banned me from leaving the house and said he would phone to make sure I'm there, lol.

Glad you're feeling a bit better Shelley :)


----------



## whitelilly

hope you are feeling better Sarah... :hugs:

have any of you ladies been getting period cramps? i keep getting them on and off. 

my poor belly is a wreck now because of way bambino has chosen to lie! the skin is so stretchy and shiny too it's almost like a mirror!! xx


----------



## Sarah+

Thanks Whitelilly :) I'm impressed your LO can still change position! 

Yeah, what I've been getting feels a lot like period pain.


----------



## wishingonastar

thinking about it...i think the walk helped settle LO in more as even i can now tell bump has dropped so perhaps it did some good...

today i am trying star jumps and lots of ball bouncing...tomorrow... exercise DVD :rofl: mini me won't know whats hit it!!

whitelilly - i too am amazed your bubs can still move about position! maybe your belly is spacious inside like mine, cos my LO can still hide all its limbs from me if it wants!

twiglet - :rofl: liam!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## shelleylu

Morning ladies.

Sorry you're feeling rough Sarah - Hope it stays settled for you xx

Ive been having period type pains on and off for about 2 weeks now WL. Im sure its all normal though :)

I have woken up this morning - after another shocking sleep, Staring at the ceiling at 4am!!!! - Anyway I have a really bad back now too. Ive either slept funny for the last hour or two, or something might be happening. Had a few painful BH too. I suppose its just wishful thinking as Gem started with bad back - but you never know eh!

The bug is almost gone now too which is a relief. Head and throat still a bit sore, but nothin like it was. 

Anyone heard off SJK??


----------



## wishingonastar

shelley - glad you're feeling better...what a relief for us and of course you!!!!

sjk had to go back to hospital yesterday to have waters broken as two pessarys didn't work for her then yesterday she started getting really bad contractions. she's either in labour now or cuddling bubs! will let you know when we hear more...


----------



## shelleylu

Thanks hun.

Ah poor SJK. Lets hope everything is done and dusted so she can spend the wknd with her DS. I know she was desperate to get home for his party. 

Look ladies, it just shows you the difference between labours doesnt it. 

Gem - piece of cake, and makes us all look like we're telling fibs when we say its long and painful!

SJK - Going through the mill with her LO. 

And they've both done it before so that doesnt influence things. Luck of the draw eh. 

GEM -SEND US SOME EASY LABOUR DUST!!!!!! haha..

Right, now whos next? I think as Im the only one who has done this before too - and I did start this wonderful thread - I should be next.... ;)


----------



## whitelilly

i didn't mean he changes position, just that he has always lain really funny and as he has got bigger he is stretching my skin... 

looking forward to hearing the sjk is a mummy xx


----------



## Sarah+

Ah, I see WL. Yeah, my guy does stick his butt out in an umcomfy way sometimes!

Hope SJK is going well, if not finished already. 

Fair enough Shelley - I think you can be next!


----------



## wishingonastar

oh ok shelley...especially since you've been so ill too!


----------



## elley_baby248

Well it definately wont be me next i'll still be here at the end of July having a hissy fit cause you all have your babies and i have a big fat getting in the way belly still!


----------



## shelleylu

Oh no dont think like that Elley - You have to have lots of PMA!

I keep reading about girls whose 2nd babies have to be induced - I really dont want to wait that long!!! :(


----------



## wishingonastar

i truly stupidly never thought i'd go overdue so i think i'm still in denial!!! my advice would be girlies to convince yourself you're going over...anything earlier is then a bonus!


----------



## Twiglet

I am not in a great mood today!! Let Liam sleep with me and it was all fine....until Socrates woke me up at 3am needing a toilet, let him out and then had to race to the bathroom...I was sick 3 times in the space of 4 minutes! :hissy: and the last one was bile and blood...was not impressed. Then to top it off since then I've had an awful back and have resigned myself to sulking away my day. 

Woke Liam up to have a moan and he was actually quite sympathetic this time :rofl: then made the mistake of telling my mum who is now sitting by her phone waiting for a call to say I'm in labour...not gonna happen today!

Hope SJK is doing fine! and glad your feeling better Shelley! :D


----------



## wishingonastar

i wonder what's making you sick hun??? is it heartburn/stomach reflux?
:hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Apparently some ladies hormones do another shift around before she goes into labour and she begins being sick again :( MW said this may well indicate I have a sicky labour too! Ohhh I am so looking forward to it now! :rofl: 

Am off up to my mums now as she has my new laptop there and I fancy a walk out of the house. Fully charged mobile so am prepared :lol:


----------



## wishingonastar

good girl! lol


----------



## Elliebank

Sorry for the delay girls, been out all day.

SJK text me today to say baby boy Kirkham was born at 12.50pm, weighing 7lb 15.5. All is well & he looks just like his brother!!!

Congrats SJK & family xxxx


----------



## TigerLady

:wohoo: CONGRATS, SJK!!!!! :wohoo:

Wow -- I suddenly feel like we are all going to be popping! :happydance:


----------



## Elliebank

BTW, Kirkham is her surname so I presume they don't have a name yet. Only just realised that :dohh:


----------



## elley_baby248

I was about to say Kirkham is an unusual name lol! 

I've been so uncomfy today and such a ratty cow but don't know why.


----------



## TigerLady

Just thought this was so cool. :mrgreen:

I was asking ladies in my journal if they thought Otter had started to drop.. Meli Tia took the to comparative pics I had up and ghosted them. I think he is really dropping! One pic is 35 weeks and the shadow outline is today at 37 plus 5. He started dropping Wednesday. 

Don't think I mentioned it here yet, either... but Doc thought Otter has finally gone head down! :dohh: Nothing like last minute! Scan on Monday to confirm and get new growth measurements. Then we will decide on Wendesday whether I am going to be induced or just have the section on July 20th. If he is head down, I think I am going for inducement, even if he is HUGE!


----------



## whitelilly

TL he doesn't look huge! 

This was me- a MONTH ago!!!


----------



## TigerLady

haha! Wow -- he looks like he is bracing his feet on your spine and stretching his head out your belly button! ;)


----------



## wishingonastar

ummm... girls - where's godiva today??? she's usually on at least once per day - please please please say the sweep worked for her...


----------



## Elliebank

Oh yeah! Does anyone have her no?


----------



## wishingonastar

nope! she's based abroad cos of hubby so i don't know if anyone would have it...?


----------



## TigerLady

OO!! Good spot, Wishing! Hope she is okay and bubs is coming!


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies, just a quick one. Me and Blake are home now, he is abosloutely gorgeous and sooo good!! hardly ever cries.
Will update properly tomorrow as its late now but labour went really well, not half as bad as I remember and he came out with just 2 pushes!! Feeling so incredibly lucky atm he is the double of his daddy and BF'ing seems to be going well!! 

anyhow here are a couple of piccies to keep you going!!
 



Attached Files:







blake3.jpg
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 20









blake4.jpg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 20









blake5.jpg
File size: 3.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## TigerLady

aww, gem, he's absolutely gorgeous! :cloud9:

And only 2 pushes?!?! :shock: Are you secretly superwoman??


----------



## wishingonastar

huge congratulations gem :cloud9: and doesn't lewis look like the proud big bro! (it is lewis isn't it?)


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh hopefully its worked out for Godiva!

Gem he is gorgeous! Congratulations :happydance:

Well I tried Gem's trick of going for a walk...all its resulted in is backache and sore hips :hissy: might try the swinging trick that was suggested in your journal wishing :rofl:


----------



## Sarah+

Oh, Gem! He is just lovely. Congratulations How are you feeling?
:) :hugs:


Well after two days, all my pains have stopped! So guess it was nothing.


----------



## whitelilly

he is gorgeous gem!!! :hugs: 

i can't wait to find out who is next!!! 

won't be me i don't think, although been having strong braxton hicks and woke up this morning wwith the most horrendous period type cramps but think that was just because i was bursting for a pee! 

i am away tonight on holiday (only an hour away but we go every year) so I will be on less regularly over the next week or so... will text one of you if anything happens! xx


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah I very much doubt it will be me either, can hope though eh? ;)

Liam's being very mean right now :hissy: he wont get up till 9 as he wants a lie in but I've been awake since 4 and up since 5...surely he should share in my misery? :muaha:


----------



## Elliebank

He's gorgeous Gem!! :cloud9:


----------



## wishingonastar

yep...twiglet next time you need to lay in bed and fidget loads so you keep waking him up :muaha:


----------



## Twiglet

I threw Jemima on him :muaha: he did not enjoy it but I told him that she'd jumped on him of her own accord :muaha:


----------



## wishingonastar

pmsl :rofl: good thinking batman!!!!!


----------



## Twiglet

I'm all heart me ;) got him up though :rofl:


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girlies...

You know we agreed I was next?

Well I think I might be!! I cant say for sure, but I think my waters just broke!!

Theres uncertainty because it happened in bed - just after bd'ing.. Literally OH got out of bed and I turned over and there was a puddle! I have spoken to delivery suite who said monitor the loss from now on as it could obviously be other things. If I have more come out, then chances are this is it. I am soooo crapping myself!! I hope it is, and hope it isnt - but dont know either way! very frustrating!!!

Send me happy nice labour vibes please!!


----------



## wishingonastar

oh wow go girl!!! here's some labour dust :dust:


----------



## shelleylu

Thanks Wishing!!! I still havent had any more major leaks. A bit mushy, but thats normal isnt it?! Sorry if TMI!! Its horrid because I feel like I cant tell anyone because its embarrassing as is might not be that!

I hate waiting too... Will keep you all posted xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

hmmm...yeah his ummm...man juice would be mushy but if its very fluidy it might be mixed in with water...perhaps put a pad on and assess it that way?


----------



## Elliebank

Ooh Shelley I hope this it it!!!


----------



## Sarah+

Oh, Shelley! How exciting! If you're next, I hope it's very soon as Wishing, you must be getting impatient for your turn by now? No word from Godiva, so I hope that means she's somewhere she can't access a computer :blue:

P.S. Shelley - I am jealous that you feel like b'ding at this stage!!! I couldn't imagine right now :dohh:


----------



## shelleylu

Well the stuff in the bed was defo water. When I got up and went to the loo, the man juice was there. Still no major signs though - have a bit of period type back ache, but nothin massive.

Ive been trying to find those pads you can wear to see if its amnio fluid or not. My mate had some for when she wasnt sure. Seems you can only get them off tinterweb though! :(

Sarah - dont get me wrong - has been only the 2nd time in about 5 months lol. Poor boy! But hey, if it gets things going, you should try it!!!


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh lets hope this is it Shelley :happydance: will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## wishingonastar

think they say bubs should put in appearance within two days of waters going don't they???? in which case if your body doesn't do it alone, you can soon march up that hospital and demand to meet your LO!!!

yes sarah - i'm a mixture of impatience and patience! now i've gone a whole week overdue with no signs i've kind of resigned myself that it aint gonna happen anytime soon, however it still sucks to wake up every day getting no further and see other peeps speeding along!!!

seen on facebook - sjk has named her little boy elliott :)


----------



## shelleylu

Hey ladies

Well still nothing here. No more leaking and no pains. Looks like a bit of a mystery to me. They said I should carry on losing water if it was, but nothing has come out??! Its really weird..

Went for a long walk anyway,will have a bounce on my ball and see if anything starts off. Tried to get hold of those pads you can wear to see if it was waters, but they only sell them online which is sad! Nevermind..

Loving SJK baby name. Very sweet. Cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## Elliebank

wishingonastar said:


> think they say bubs should put in appearance within two days of waters going don't they???? in which case if your body doesn't do it alone, you can soon march up that hospital and demand to meet your LO!!!

When my friend had her baby the other week her waters went on the Wednesday & she had him on the Sat, and there was one woman that had her baby 10 DAYS after her waters broke :( (and she has to stay in hospital that whole time)


----------



## wishingonastar

no way! that totally sucks!!!!! i thought it was within two days cos of risk of infection! :shock:


----------



## Elliebank

That's what I thought too!! I also thought if yr waters break you have to go in straight away & that they put you on antibiotics cos of the risk of infection, but at my antenatal class they said you should go in if yr waters break & they check it is them then if everything is ok send you home & arrange for you to go back in 24hrs, & they only start you on antibiotics once labour starts. That's better tho, at least you don't have to stop in. With my friend tho she wasn't allowed home, but that's cos her baby was 4wks early. Maybe the 10 day woman was early too & they didn't bring her labour on cos they wanted the baby to stay in as long as poss.


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Still nothing here. God knows what happened yesterday. Have read various things about waters breaking then sealing over straight away and not leaking anymore. I havent had a thing since. The hospital said to keep an eye on what leaks - well theres been sod all! Just a bit of back ache. 

I have a MW app tomorrow, so thought it pointless phoning the hospital again to say nothing has happened. Just have to wait and see girls. To say OH and I were disappointed with the anticlimax would be an understatement lol.

Hope everyone else is well? 

xx


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh bless you Shelley! :hugs:

I've sent Liam to town for some clary sage oil! Mum used it with me so am gonna give it a try!

Watched Bruno yesterday! Its funny...not as good as Borat, bit crude but still made me chuckle :D


----------



## maybethistime

Hey mu gourgus girls 

at me dads so nipped on 2 say hi :happydance: cant believe how much I ave missed have a docs appoinment 2mo for a sweep wos and shelly i will keep u all informed by tx if u guys want me catch me on fb cos i get the messages to my phone, elly baby hurry up and add me lol think ur thew only one i aint got not lol 

was gutted this moring to see me little hamster had died :cry: she was me baby we got her t the time cos we wanted a baby but we where not ready finacaly so we got her and she died a week after my due date she was not well at all so in a way im happy she is resting :)


----------



## maybethistime

geogem said:


> Hey ladies, just a quick one. Me and Blake are home now, he is abosloutely gorgeous and sooo good!! hardly ever cries.
> Will update properly tomorrow as its late now but labour went really well, not half as bad as I remember and he came out with just 2 pushes!! Feeling so incredibly lucky atm he is the double of his daddy and BF'ing seems to be going well!!
> 
> anyhow here are a couple of piccies to keep you going!!

gourgous gem gem im jelous hehe xx


----------



## godivalocks

Well, had cramping, went in to get checked to see if anything was starting. They ended up inducing Friday evening for reasons of their own and the kid arrived early Saturday morning after 20-30 minutes of pushing. He came out weighing 8lbs 6 oz. Don't have any pics yet.

Epidurals are wonderful. Worst part was the initial numbing shot, but everything else was cake.

At least hubby is here and he's been getting diaper duty :) and I'm sore as heck with 2nd degree tearing and stitches.


----------



## Sarah+

godivalocks said:


> Well, had cramping, went in to get checked to see if anything was starting. They ended up inducing Friday evening for reasons of their own and the kid arrived early Saturday morning after 20-30 minutes of pushing. He came out weighing 8lbs 6 oz. Don't have any pics yet.
> 
> Epidurals are wonderful. Worst part was the initial numbing shot, but everything else was cake.
> 
> At least hubby is here and he's been getting diaper duty :) and I'm sore as heck with 2nd degree tearing and stitches.

Congrats! So happy for you, especially that hubby could be there :hugs: Have you chosen a name yet? Rest up and we look forward to seeing the pictures :)


----------



## Sarah+

maybethistime said:


> Hey mu gourgus girls
> 
> at me dads so nipped on 2 say hi :happydance: cant believe how much I ave missed have a docs appoinment 2mo for a sweep wos and shelly i will keep u all informed by tx if u guys want me catch me on fb cos i get the messages to my phone, elly baby hurry up and add me lol think ur thew only one i aint got not lol
> 
> was gutted this moring to see me little hamster had died :cry: she was me baby we got her t the time cos we wanted a baby but we where not ready finacaly so we got her and she died a week after my due date she was not well at all so in a way im happy she is resting :)

Good to hear from you! Sorry to hear about your hamster :hugs: Kind of fitting that she was your practice baby, and now she has passed on and is at peace, just in time for your next baby to arrive. Good luck. Can't be long now.


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Godiva!!


----------



## maybethistime

Yah godva whoo was thinking about u the other day as well so happy ur dh gets to send some time with him and u had sometime 2gether xx


----------



## maybethistime

Sarah+ said:


> maybethistime said:
> 
> 
> Hey mu gourgus girls
> 
> at me dads so nipped on 2 say hi :happydance: cant believe how much I ave missed have a docs appoinment 2mo for a sweep wos and shelly i will keep u all informed by tx if u guys want me catch me on fb cos i get the messages to my phone, elly baby hurry up and add me lol think ur thew only one i aint got not lol
> 
> was gutted this moring to see me little hamster had died :cry: she was me baby we got her t the time cos we wanted a baby but we where not ready finacaly so we got her and she died a week after my due date she was not well at all so in a way im happy she is resting :)
> 
> Good to hear from you! Sorry to hear about your hamster :hugs: Kind of fitting that she was your practice baby, and now she has passed on and is at peace, just in time for your next baby to arrive. Good luck. Can't be long now.Click to expand...

yeh it would be quite ammusing if she turned up 2day as well hehe I dont mind waiting tho :)


----------



## TigerLady

:wohoo: Godiva! Congrats! :happydance:

Shelly -- I think that puddle might have been "man juice." Ermm.. had a bit of a BD session the other night and I had the same thing. Plus, like 20 minutes later I sat down in a chair and GUSH! It was defo NOT fluid. I always get super messy post BD :shy: since being pg. All the plugs and such up there leave no where for the man juice to go but backout. :dohh:


----------



## Twiglet

Congrats Godiva! So glad bubba made his way into the world in time :happydance:

Who's next? :D


----------



## Elliebank

It has to be poor Wishing or Maybe!!! Come on babies, it's time to come out!!


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah agree there! Come on little lazy ones!


----------



## shelleylu

Congrats G!!! So pleased your LO got out in time for your OH to be there. Cant wait for some pics and a name!

Gilrs, me and Maybe are in a race to get these girls out. Im first, not them!!!!! we decided remember!! haha....

Tigerlady, I am certain it wasnt man juice hun. I went to the loo after - so sorry about the TMI, but it all came out then! The bed was soaking with water. Like I'd tipped a glass of water on it. I spoke to the MW again today and she thinks it wasnt water either. Im not sure what happene really. 

Im going in tomorrow for an app anyway so will see then I guess! I nearly ended up there today. I noticed in the bath this afternoon LO had been quiet, then I realised I hadnt felt any movements all day. I tried to prod her but nothing. Normally mental in the bath too. Thats why I called hospital. They told me to go in and have a session on the monitor thingy. Well we got ready and drove there, parked up and guess what? Baby starts disco dancing in my tum. I felt like a right wally! I called them up and told them Id see them tomorrow instead. Better safe then sorry though I spose..

Right, off to watch a film. 

Sarah - Have a great birthday sweetie. Not sure what time you log on here?? Maybe your LO will make a guest appearance?!

TTFN everyone xxx


----------



## whitelilly

Congrats Godiva... :wohoo:

I am home for the night from my holiday as got midwife tomorrow morning but will be going back up tomorrow night. 

Woke again this morning with period cramps but still think it's due to full bladder. Been swimming today and walking lots. All tired out now and my back is sore but I am feeling ok so I don't think bambino bidging any time soon! 

xxx


----------



## Sarah+

Hmmm.... noticing Wishing hasn't been on in a while????


----------



## wishingonastar

Sarah+ said:


> Hmmm.... noticing Wishing hasn't been on in a while????

alas sadly i wasn't on cos i've been watching tv with OH and waxing his chest (he he...lots of fun!) not cos i was in labour :(

godiva - huge congrats hun, i'm so glad everything happened in time for you - your a whole little family now :)

shelley - glad LO is ok, you must have been so worried...i swear they do it deliberately sometimes!


----------



## whitelilly

Awww I really feel for you ladies... wishing hope your sweep goes well today! 

I had my MW appt... baby is now 3/5 engaged (2/5 palpable) and MW said she "doesn't get the vibe" that I will be overdue! I hope she is right! However, she has booked me in for a sweep on 30th (5 days after due date) just in case! xx


----------



## elley_baby248

Well i have the midwife this afternoon and i REALLY don't wanna go on my own.

Had a really busy weekend, went to Tatton Park yesterday and had a really long walk round think it was the furthest i'd walked since before i got pregnant it's made me all achey but no labour although the baby has dropped even more today so i'm waiting to be told he is fully engaged which would be the nicest thing ever! 

I have to see a different midwife today as mine is on holiday as it's her 40th bday aslong as the other one is nice i don't mind. They might not shout at me like mine does lol!


----------



## whitelilly

Hey elley... It doesn't matter apparently ifthey are not fully engaged as some do that just before or even in labour! xx


----------



## elley_baby248

I know but hearing it now would cheer me up something has to lol am bored waiting and i still have 2 weeks left!


----------



## shelleylu

HI everyone.

Elley - I know what you mean chick. Its horrid being de at the end of the month cause it feels like eveyone is pushing in - but in fact we're not even due yet! haha.. 

I thought LO was coming again last night. Had major tummy pains, major major clear out and contractions everyone - contractions!! Needless to say they didnt get anymore painful , and then they stopped. I fell asleep about half 2 this morning only to be woke up at 4. Couldnt get back to sleep till 8am this morning! SO yeah, insomnia is back and I feel crap - and I still have no baby!!!!! Not impressed to say the least!

MW app later. Im hoping she'll think Im ready to go. Fingers crossed!

Wishing - I thought you'd gone too as you hadnt been on. Sounds like Waxing OH was more fun though! haha

xx


----------



## maybethistime

Hola girly girls I ventured out my house 2 uni so I could have a nosey on here for a while and oh yeh some reaserch for me dissy :rofl: sorry i saw wat i wrote and had to laugh im looking at journals but not exaclly reading hahah 

Well I had me sweep done, I am 1 cm dilated and I have me induction booked for the 19th of july :happydance: she reckons I will go on me own but 2 be honest I dont care lol, 

I will gladly give up my space to WOS lol as she has been waiting longer I never did like pushing in heheh


----------



## wishingonastar

well i had sweep but cervix is posterior with baby's head in front of it so midwife couldn't do sweep of membranes but did try and pull my cervix forward a bit to encourage it...god it was flippin uncomfortable having it done 

got another attempt on wednesday but if no labour starts then i have to go in fri night to be induced :( i know it means there's an end in sight so thats good, but i have to admit i just feel really down about it right now. i know its just one of those things but i can't help feeling like my body is failing me :(


----------



## whitelilly

wishingonastar said:


> well i had sweep but cervix is posterior with baby's head in front of it so midwife couldn't do sweep of membranes but did try and pull my cervix forward a bit to encourage it...god it was flippin uncomfortable having it done
> 
> got another attempt on wednesday but if no labour starts then i have to go in fri night to be induced :( i know it means there's an end in sight so thats good, but i have to admit i just feel really down about it right now. i know its just one of those things but i can't help feeling like my body is failing me :(

your body's not failing you hon, think about it.... years and years ago people didn't have dates, they just knew roughly what dates. Your baby is just obviously happy in there! Maybe now MW has pulled it forward a bt you could BD tonight and see if that helps. xx


----------



## wishingonastar

thanks hun...i'm usually very positive but not feeling it today
you've given me a little boost :)


----------



## Twiglet

I want more of us to pop! Tis not fair how these bubbas are making us wait. 

Liam just rang me and asked me where I was...I'm still in my room, in my PJ's, on Mr.Lappy and in a grumpalump...dunno why and dont care to find out why...all I know is that I am :lol: 

May go for a bath in a few, oh Clary sage oil is really good for relaxing, I bought some saturday, mixed it with baby oil and put it in my bath and it smelt like earl grey and I had THE best nights sleep since being pregnant...so if it doesn't bring on labour at least it smells nice! :D


----------



## wishingonastar

i've never tried earl grey tea...is it nice? do you have it with milk?


----------



## whitelilly

ewwww i hate earl gray! gimme a proper cuppa lol...! lady grey is nice though! xx


----------



## wishingonastar

lady grey???? never heard of that!


----------



## maybethistime

oh wishing sorry u are not feeling positive hun, , friday so 2 days on frount of me like it should be :) on the other hand maybe if we have our mind set that its defo going to happen on friday maybe ur body will do wat it needs 2 :) U here so much about people getting there induction date then going by them selves the day before :) maybe its the word induction that does it for baby I dont no. 

I wouldnt say ur body is failing u its just to dam comfy in there :). 

Seems 2 be alot of boys coming out first and girls are talking there time we always like to be fationable late maybe ur aving a little girl and she is just practicing being late like she will be for all those parties in later life hehe


----------



## TigerLady

:huh: I thought all Brits drank Earl Grey. It is marketed here as if it is THE British tea. :dohh:


----------



## wishingonastar

ha ha no!!! we drink normal tea (what you guys probably have seen advertised as english breakfast tea)


----------



## TigerLady

Oh! :shy:

Yeah, I've seen that, too. And actually like it much better than Earl Grey! My faith in British tastebuds has now been properly restored. :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> Oh! :shy:
> 
> Yeah, I've seen that, too. And actually like it much better than Earl Grey! My faith in British tastebuds has now been properly restored. :rofl:

See? Told you we were the best!!


----------



## maybethistime

right girls im gonna go now not gonna be back on line now soo what I will do if I go in hospital before me due date ill text WOS and shelly and if not sunday and Ill send them a pic 2 :) god I cant wait gonna be a mummy in 6 days or less WHOP WHOP xx


----------



## maybethistime

ps catch me on fb if ya want me oh the excitment is killing me and dont forget me updates girls hehe


----------



## Elliebank

Bye Maybe, good luck!!! Just think, the next time yr on BnB you'll be a Mum!! :cloud9:


----------



## wishingonastar

aww we won't forget you hun - take care and speak soon x


----------



## elley_baby248

Back from my midwife appt. 

Apparently am being greedy because if it could be in my urine sample it was. Came up positive for Ketones (2nd time now cause apparently am not eating enough) Lucasites, protein and blood but apparently that happens before you go into labour so it's all ok and i've had my show! So it's all moving the right way  oh and i'm mesuring 40 weeks. 

But he is still only half way round the right way his back is to my left hand side instead of the front think he might be stuck. Got offered a sweep at 40 weeks so i get one at 39+2 and 40 weeks!


----------



## Twiglet

Bye MB! :hugs:

I love Earl Grey with milk or without...but we only have it as a treat! Regular PG tips do me just fine :D


----------



## wishingonastar

glad midwife was ok elley - and why aren't you eating enough missy???


----------



## TigerLady

Because Elley does what she wants, when she wants! :rofl:

Well, ladies, c-section it is! Had scan this morning...

Otter is still frank breech and enormous! The machine measured his head at 441mm = 17 inches. *faint*

I can't say his est. weight as there is a contest in my journal -- but he is BIG BIG!! 

So, no hope of natural delivery. C section for me Monday -- 7 days!


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls,

The most horrendous day so far....will be quick 

Went to see MW and ended up seeing doctor. He measured baby and she hasnt grown. He rushed me to a monitor for tracing and the results werent good enough. Ended up being taken to labour room - yes a delivery room!! for continous fetal monitoring. Babies heart is fine, she is very very small though. The best bit is - 

I AM IN LABOUR!!!

The monitor traced tightenings, which started to become noticable. I had my BP done which is high - any suprise after the stress?? They took blood too - may be PE.

They've let me come home as pains are small but very regular - every couple of mins. Its horrid. 

Will update when poss but didnt wanna leave you not knowing!

xxxxx


----------



## Twiglet

Good luck Shelley! Will be thinking of you and your lo :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

Oo! good luck Shell!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Sarah+

Good luck Shelley! Sending you quick-painless-safe birth babydust :dust:


(And thanks for all the birthdy wishes on FB everyone :) )


----------



## wishingonastar

wow go team shelley :yipee: glad your little girl is ok cos like you say you've had a lot of stress recently and then being stressed out again at your doc appointment can't help

not long til you're cuddling your little babe :)

tigerlady - as i said in your journal...you're on the countdown now hun :happydance:


----------



## whitelilly

Good luck shel! See the things i miss when i go on hol?! And great news TL about section date and happy birthday sarah! :) x x


----------



## Elliebank

Good luck Shelley :hugs:


----------



## trish1200

Good Luck Shelley:hug:


----------



## elley_baby248

Good luck Shelley!

I am eating but apparently not enough so they want me to do what i got told not to do all my life and eat when am not hungry lol


----------



## Sarah+

Arg!!! I was thinking I might log on and see a Shelley update... or maybe that someone else was double checking their hospital bag, but no! :cry:

Just had an appointment with the doctor. He thinks the baby will come over the weekend or on Monday (wouldn't put it in writing though!). He did a scan which showed the tummy 'out of normal ranges'... (fat!) and a weight og 9lb 9oz but he thinks it's an over prediction and he's actuallly mid 8lbs, just a little round around the middle :rofl: My cervix is very soft, and the head very low, not exactly sure what that means, I guess that things are slowly happening! 

Hope everyone's having a good day :)


----------



## Elliebank

Wow that's good news Sarah!!


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh this weekend would be lush sarah...just don't get your hopes up too much in case!!!
sounds like he's doing well inside you which is great :)


----------



## Sarah+

I know what you mean, Wishing :hugs: How are you doing? I'll be polite and cross my legs to let you go first!


----------



## wishingonastar

aww thanks hun...i'm ok. feeling much more positive than yesterday and just happy there's finally an end in sight :)


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh thats excellent news Sarah :happydance: :D 

I'm ignoring the weight prediction I got from my last scan! She was 5lbs apparently at my 31 week scan :| but my bump is not huge and I just dont see where it all is! :lol: gonna stick with upper 7lbs lower 8lbs but we shall see when she decides to arrive! :)


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

Well Im still here. Been at the hospital all day having tests etc... Been so stressful and Ive heard tht many different opinions its driving me mad. I was told last night she was that small they'd induce me beore EDD - (sat) but now they've said dont worry, we'll see you in 2 weeks if you havent had her by then!

Im still in slow labour, so I wont go over 2 weeks, but its bloody madness. and Im not impressed.

Its OH's bday tomorrow, so Im kind if thinking she'll be a nice treat for him then :)

Started having painful tightenings again the last hour and just had another serious clear out which is a huge indicator things are moving. Im soooooo tired after all the stress and virtually no sleep though. I am constantly dizzy and feel weak and down. Defo raging hormones and tiredness!

Please send me all your positive labour thoughs and dust, and hope baby comes soon and shes ok. 

Sorry I dont know whats happening on here, but I hope youre all well and having signs too? Come on the babies - enough is enough!

Sarah - hope you had a great birthday honey xxx

TTFN everyone xxx


----------



## Elliebank

I hope things get moving for you Shelley.

Meli Tia has updated TigerLady's journal - she's in hospital hooked up to a monitor as she was having BH's 20mins apart last night & now they're 10mins apart. They're keeping at eye on her as the baby is breech. Will update you when I know more.


----------



## Sarah+

Sorry it's such a slow road Shelley :hugs: I hate getting mixed info from doctors because it makes you wonder who you shoud be listening too. 

I think guesing babies' weights is just a sport doctors play for fun - how many people on here get told their babies are huge or tiny, then give birth to 7lbs babies? So inaccurate. 

Labour dust to all :dust:


----------



## wishingonastar

hey girlies, shelley text me at 10:30pm last night and said she's having really strong pains and in agony. she's not sure if they'll come to anything as apparently she had them the night before but they stopped...i said i really hope they do come to something cos this false labour stuff sucks poor thing :(

wishing you lots of labour dust shelley :dust:


----------



## Elliebank

Ooh hope this is it for her!!!


----------



## whitelilly

Fingers crossed!!! :)

I came back last night from the lodge we were staying at as I couldn't sleep on the beds there! Ended up up til 1am this morning and got up at 7am so I am shattered and thinking of going back to my bed for an hour now. 

That' my classmate had her baby now- 13 days overdue! That's like going til bloody 7th august! Noooooooooooooo! xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

oh whitelilly :( i hope we all stay july babies!! i can't believe mine has gone from early july to mid and almost end july! 

sorry you had to cut your trip short hun x


----------



## shelleylu

Hi everyone.

Thanks for updating Wishing :)

Well guess what? The contractions (real ones y'know!) were coming thick an fast - very painful and getting closer together - lasting as long as 1 inute last night. And at 2am they stopped. I couldnt believe it. Exactly the same as thr night before! I managed to sleep till 8 this morning though, so had a good 5 hrs, which is more than ll week put together pretty much.

Im seriously cheesed off, and Im convinced everyone thinks Im making it up! People still texting every couple of hours about it - Im trying my hardest!

I got up this morning and gave OH his prizes and he's just gone to work. Pains have started again already - so you never know today could be it. 

It just shows you. Some girls have thier LO's a few hrs after thier firct contraction. Mine is days long! After the William ordeal I'd have thought fate would have been a bit kinder?!

Oh well, enough moaning on. At least Ive got chance to do some washing etc.. 

WL - sorry you had t come home from your trip hun. Sleeping at home is a nightmare right now, let alone a new bed - poor thing!

Wishing - its only 2 days till you are induced OMG! Are you excited??

How is everyone else? Trying all the eviction tricks???

xxxx


----------



## Elliebank

OMG Shelley how annoying!!! Are you fully recovered from yr illness now?

re eviction tricks - at antenatal last night they mentioned fresh pineapple so as we were going to Asda after I said to OH I'll get some - this was met by a resounding NO! He is working on our neighbours garden at the mo (he's a builder) & has said he's got another week or 2 left on it so the baby is not allowed to come yet!!! Lets hope she doesn't listen to Daddy!!


----------



## shelleylu

Haha. Poor you - Does he know how crappy you must feel? My OH is usually very good, but he has no idea how I feel atm, then certainly no idea how painful the last couple of days have been!

Girls, when you have a contraction, you loose the ability to speak - for just a minute. Well OH has developed a habit of asking - while n the middle of one - if Im having one and how does it feel. Like Im able to turn around and ask tell him everything! Veeeeeeery annoying - I told him off last night for it!

My illness has gone yeah hun. OH has had a bad tummy bug for a couple of days and Ive had a touch of it too. Along side the 'clear out' that happens every few hours, Im wasting away! Seriously cheesed off though. Especially when the last 2 nights Ive told OH THIS IS IT only for it not to be:dohh:

Oh yeah girls, I forgot. At hosp yesterday. Had scan etc and was about to go home, and MW found my blood results from previous nt. Turns out I have major low platelet levels? and very anaemic? She had to re-take blood etc and we ended up staying at hosp all day because of it. MW explained its dangerous to go that low -so stock up on your iron rich foods now! If you have iron tabs, take them...

I spoke to an advisor yestersday who told me I should make a complaint about the treatment over the last few days. I have that in my sights too when this whole thing is over.


----------



## wishingonastar

ha ha your OH sounds like mine elliebank...you wait til it gets to the due date...he'll be begging her to come out!!! :rofl:

shelley - it must be your body getting some practice runs in...mine has decided to leave it all til the very last minute and hasn't even bothered getting the cervix ready it seems...whereas yours is determined to be prepared and having practice runs!!!

yeah i am excited about induction cos it finally means the end and i FINALLY get to cuddle, meet and name my baby! and know what gender it is!!!


----------



## wishingonastar

you're joking?? defo complain but wait til everythings over! you don't want them having the arse with you whilst you're in labour!!!


----------



## Elliebank

No I don't think he does!! Cos the job he's doing is quite a manual one he's constantly going on about how tired he is (& therefore plonks himself on the settee all night) & doesn't seem to realise that just being pregnant makes me tired!! :dohh:

Glad yr illness has gone!

I had something similar with bloods this week - I had some done on 1st June & they only just bothered to check the results on Monday - I'm low on iron. I now have some tablets but was majorly p*ssed off that I've only just been told at 38wks that I need them - when I should have been told weeks ago!!! (and the bloods were taken 4wks late - they were only done as I happened to mention that no one had taken any at 28wks)


----------



## shelleylu

No way Ellie, thats exactly what happened with me. My 28 wk ones were done at 32 weeks, and I was only told result last week! IN the mean time Im not taking anything and now have these new blood results which show problems because of it. MW said they wont give you intra muscular injections and various other things. Something to do with the clotting of my blood. Not good anyway...

As for complaing, i know what you mean wushing - Im not gonna risk them having the hump! Seriously though, Ive heard about 10 different things from about 15 different folk in the last couple of days. And now, even after everything - all the worry and stress and tests they turned around and said see you in 2 weeks! Remeber last time there was panic and they sorted it and then said see you in 2.5 weeks - I thought it was too long to wait for an app. well I waited and look what happened Monday. Yet they're prepared to do it again. Dismiss things and make me wait. Hopefully she'll be here before then anyway. They make me furious they do!

Wishing - totally fogot you're on team yellow! One of the only ones left!! What do you think you're having?


----------



## Twiglet

Ow bless you Shelley, really hope it all picks up soon :hugs:

WL sorry you had to cut your holiday short!

Well my next door neighbour (the nice ones) have just had their bubba and last night it was up every hour from 11pm onwards. Liam didn't believe me that I could hear it and that they had had it till we went to bed and then he asked if he could sleep downstairs as it was keeping him up :rofl: It's doing the same today...bless its cotton socks!

Have just booked tickets to see Harry Potter tonight, am hoping Caitlyn doesn't think this is a sign for her to arrive. :lol:


----------



## Elliebank

shelleylu said:


> No way Ellie, thats exactly what happened with me. My 28 wk ones were done at 32 weeks, and I was only told result last week! IN the mean time Im not taking anything and now have these new blood results which show problems because of it. MW said they wont give you intra muscular injections and various other things. Something to do with the clotting of my blood. Not good anyway...

Bloody ridiculous. I can't really see what good it is now doing something at this stage in our pregnancy. But I will take the tablets like a good little girl (it was hard work bloody getting them - my docs did me a prescription for folic acid!!! :dohh:)

Apart from that I'm happy with my midwives but for them to mess up like that it doesn't give you much faith does it!! I still can't understand why my bloods weren't taken at my 28wk appointment - she gave me the 28wk pack so she knew what week I was on!!!

My friend was in hospital a few wks ago as she went into labour at 36wks - she said the midwives were really good at helping her thru the labour & afterwards when her baby was born, but they were also getting mixed messages for the days after her waters broke - some people were saying they were gonna induce her to start contractions & then they were told they wanted to keep the baby in there as long as poss. In the end I think her OH demanded to know what was going on.


----------



## Elliebank

Oh & Shelley have a look at this -

https://www.babycenter.com/404_what...for-non-food-items-during-pregnanc_1186643.bc

I've been craving ice which seems to be related to my iron deficiency. You have that pica don't you?


----------



## Sarah+

Just checking in to say Hi. Hope everyone's going okay. 

:hugs: Shelley. Nearly there. Just look ahead to baby hugs.


----------



## Sarah+

Anyone else pigging out a bit? I'm just eating whatever I feel like (e.g. 2 serves of home made butterscotch pudding for breakfast today....). Figure not long to go so it doesn't really matter :blush:


And on a completely unrelated note.... what do you 'wear' (or not wear?) when you have a massage? I had a voucher for a free preg message so I booked in this Friday. I've never had a prof massage before, so do you just keep your knickers on and they use towels etc? Appartently the tables have the 'bump' spaces, so should be good.


----------



## Twiglet

Yep am currently eating Lemon Crunch pudding :lol:


----------



## whitelilly

Sarah+ said:


> Anyone else pigging out a bit? I'm just eating whatever I feel like (e.g. 2 serves of home made butterscotch pudding for breakfast today....). Figure not long to go so it doesn't really matter :blush:

Me... I actually ate so much rubbish yesterday that I just had cereal for breakfast and then toast and banana, an apple and a yoghurt for lunch. But DH bought me a Mars bar and it is in the fridge shouting "eat me"!!! xx


----------



## wishingonastar

shelley - i honestly don't know...biggest part of me thinks boy but i really think thats cos most people tell me i'm having a boy so i've just been brainwashed!

well i've had sweep done and found out i officially have a naughty baby! it's managed to completely disengage its head and is once again floating freely...midwife was stumped and said shes never had that happen before! is even asking registrar at hospital for their thoughts!!

sarah - yeah think you just wear knickers and they put towels strategically over you...have a lovely massage :)


----------



## wishingonastar

and yes i too am eating crap whenever i want cos i figure i may as well make the most of it in these last few days...hmm what shall i have for my 'last supper' friday night is the question!!!


----------



## wishingonastar

bloody hell girls...another july baby has become an angel :( i can't imagine the loss the mummies are going through...this is so awful and scary for all :(


----------



## TigerLady

wishingonastar said:


> bloody hell girls...another july baby has become an angel :( i can't imagine the loss the mummies are going through...this is so awful and scary for all :(

:saywhat:

Oh my! :cry: This TERRIFIES me every time I hear something like this. I wish all of our bubs would just get here! That way we know they are safe and sound.


----------



## Elliebank

It's just awful...it really is. I just want her here now, safe in my arms :cry:


----------



## shelleylu

Oh this is so sad.. 

Just makes me more concerned and frusrtated about my LO. I want it over with now,. Have been in big pain again all afternoon. Feel so sick too. Conmtractions only start when i sit down though?

Sarah - enjoy your massage hun xxx


----------



## Twiglet

:cry: this is awful :( 

Shelley I really hope your LO makes an appearance soon :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

<--- thinks shell should sit and not move until baby's head crowns!! ;)


----------



## wishingonastar

shelleylu said:


> Conmtractions only start when i sit down though?

maybe you should sit down all day??????? :rofl:


----------



## shelleylu

Elliebank said:


> Oh & Shelley have a look at this -
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/404_what...for-non-food-items-during-pregnanc_1186643.bc
> 
> I've been craving ice which seems to be related to my iron deficiency. You have that pica don't you?

That was quite interesting - thanks hun. Ive read up on it quite a bit - I love some of the girls replies... Glad Im not alone with the grit/plaster thing - although I have just read plaster containing lead can give children brain damage from lead poisoning. I feel relly guilty for eating it now. Just researching if my wall at home is safe?:shrug:


----------



## shelleylu

wishingonastar said:


> shelleylu said:
> 
> 
> Conmtractions only start when i sit down though?
> 
> maybe you should sit down all day??????? :rofl:Click to expand...

lol, I swear its true. Its the total opposite to how it should be!!!!! They've started since Ive been on pc sat dowmn, but not while I was out and about???!!!!:dohh:


----------



## wishingonastar

me and you are both having wierd ends to our pregnancies me thinks!!! ha ha


----------



## elley_baby248

shelleylu said:


> Oh this is so sad..
> 
> Just makes me more concerned and frusrtated about my LO. I want it over with now,. Have been in big pain again all afternoon. Feel so sick too. Conmtractions only start when i sit down though?
> 
> Sarah - enjoy your massage hun xxx

Mine started lastnight exactly the same only when i sit down and spent most of yesterday feeling sick! Today i have had a few while i have been out but only when i was sat down or stood still except i was walking home literally a 2 min walk from the bus stop and i had the worst pain through my stomach that i was crying as i walked round the corner there was nothing else i could do except keep walking and get in the house asap. So it sounds as if we are in the same boat. 

I'm sat here now with my stomach and back going so tight it's so horrible. :cry:

I read about the July baby and it's actually quite scary because there have been a few now when i was reading it i realised i hadn't felt the baby move for a few hours but just as i got a bit worried he moved about and went mad as if to reassure me he was ok :dohh: I want him out now because then atleast if somethig is wrong then i can see it and try and do something about it becaue atm all we have to go on is movements :growlmad:

Oh and just to piss me off i was at the bus stop waiting for the bus (obviously lol) and a lad stood up and offered his seat to a girl stood next to him (you know the type tall skinny stupid hair big sunglasses reading her magazine) and there was me 38 weeks pregnant can't miss my bump if you tried and did anybody offer me there seat erm nope! Just kept staring at me i felt like saying WTF you looking at yes am pregnant fat and tired and yes i would love to sit down but don't mind me you keep your seat i'll struggle! and then i got barged past by everyone so they could get on the bus first i mean really wats the point it's not like it ever gets full!


----------



## TigerLady

:trouble: @ those stupid bus stop ninnies!!!


----------



## elley_baby248

It really was a good thing i wasn't in a bad mood i'd of got sent down for murder or something. 

I'm so bored of being told what i can and can't do a friend of msn is getting an unexpected rant atm cause am really annoyed


----------



## SJK

Hi girls,

just a quick one, havent got a chance to read all the posts yet, hang on in there, yous are all so close :hugs::thumbup:, in a week or 2 it will all be over.

Thanks to EB and WOS and cerilou for updating everyone, as you all no I had 
Elliott George Kirkham on Friday 10th @12.50 hrs, weighing 7lb 15.5, I am sooo in love with him :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:, feeling very guilty cos I didnt feel like this as much as I shouldve with Jack.

I will write my birth story in a day or 2, but basically I was in slow labour all of last week, I had my water broke at 07.30hrs fri and was fully dilated by 09.00 hrs, I insisted on an epidural which held me up by a couple hours, they said he should've been born around 10am, but I knew best !!! I cant sit here for long as I have 2 one inch tears in my lady bits and the stitches are killing me, but he was well worth it, I was given a mirror and watched him come into the world, THE MOST AMAZING THING I HAVE AND WILL EVER SEE and I want to remember it forever.

Anyway girls, take care and good luck, be thinking about yous and will get a good chat soon xxxx


----------



## wishingonastar

aww...you're braver than me watching in a mirror hun!!!!


----------



## whitelilly

Lol, I think I would watch it out of sheer curiosity. 

Well..... tonight hubby and I went for a Nandos and I had it hot! It was yummy! Then he bought me pineapple from M&S, we walked quite a bit and we also tried the sex thing. It was quite painful though (been sooo long and I was also tense I think) and I am now bouncing on my ball while he is fast-a-bo-peep in bed! Baby is wriggling about a lot and I can feel him really low down... almost like I have a big bowling ball right in between my hips and lady bits!

I was so sad there was another July angel too.... while I completely understand the need to share and wouldn't have it any other way, it really scares me too. :( 

SJK- you will need to put a pic up of Elliott so we can all see him! You sound so happy!!! 

Anyways, I am off to bed now. xx


----------



## TigerLady

I would totally watch it in a mirror! I asked the doc if I could watch him pull Otter out at my section but he said NO WAY! :hissy:

Oh well.


----------



## Sarah+

When we did our hospital tour, they pointed out a 'good spot' to put the videocamera tripod in the delivery room....! Yeah, right! I don't want to see it the first time, let along again! And I've hold hubby he's staying up 'head' end during delivery :rofl:


----------



## shelleylu

elley_baby248 said:


> shelleylu said:
> 
> 
> Oh this is so sad..
> 
> Just makes me more concerned and frusrtated about my LO. I want it over with now,. Have been in big pain again all afternoon. Feel so sick too. Conmtractions only start when i sit down though?
> 
> Sarah - enjoy your massage hun xxx
> 
> Mine started lastnight exactly the same only when i sit down and spent most of yesterday feeling sick! Today i have had a few while i have been out but only when i was sat down or stood still except i was walking home literally a 2 min walk from the bus stop and i had the worst pain through my stomach that i was crying as i walked round the corner there was nothing else i could do except keep walking and get in the house asap. So it sounds as if we are in the same boat.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh hun not you too! The pain of a contraction is unlike any other. I ony had one or two last night - after loads yesterday afternoon. By last night, the whole thing has completely stopped! I cant believe it. Bags are packed, ready to go. William was sorted out and Ive mentally prepared myself - for this - nothing.
> 
> I am not impressed to say the least. And to top it off - all of my downstairs plumbing is buggered. I cant wee properly, and from all the 'clearing out' Ive done its sheer agony to go to the loo now. Just something else to wind me up I guess!
> 
> Elley - so sorry about the grotbags at the bus stop sweetie. I had it a few weeks ago on the tram in that heat wave. Folk look at you, and then each other like they shopuld all move - yet nobody does? Load of selfish freaks about....
> 
> SJK - I am super chuffed everything worked out for you. Slow labour is officially THE WORST, so you deserve extra repairing chocolates!!
> 
> Sarah I am so with you girl. You've got no chance me watching, and OH is defo head end! - Get your hosp with Tripod ideas! LMAO - yeah right!...Click to expand...


----------



## elley_baby248

shelleylu said:


> elley_baby248 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shelleylu said:
> 
> 
> Oh this is so sad..
> 
> Just makes me more concerned and frusrtated about my LO. I want it over with now,. Have been in big pain again all afternoon. Feel so sick too. Conmtractions only start when i sit down though?
> 
> Sarah - enjoy your massage hun xxx
> 
> Mine started lastnight exactly the same only when i sit down and spent most of yesterday feeling sick! Today i have had a few while i have been out but only when i was sat down or stood still except i was walking home literally a 2 min walk from the bus stop and i had the worst pain through my stomach that i was crying as i walked round the corner there was nothing else i could do except keep walking and get in the house asap. So it sounds as if we are in the same boat.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh hun not you too! The pain of a contraction is unlike any other. I ony had one or two last night - after loads yesterday afternoon. By last night, the whole thing has completely stopped! I cant believe it. Bags are packed, ready to go. William was sorted out and Ive mentally prepared myself - for this - nothing.
> 
> I am not impressed to say the least. And to top it off - all of my downstairs plumbing is buggered. I cant wee properly, and from all the 'clearing out' Ive done its sheer agony to go to the loo now. Just something else to wind me up I guess!
> 
> Elley - so sorry about the grotbags at the bus stop sweetie. I had it a few weeks ago on the tram in that heat wave. Folk look at you, and then each other like they shopuld all move - yet nobody does? Load of selfish freaks about....
> 
> SJK - I am super chuffed everything worked out for you. Slow labour is officially THE WORST, so you deserve extra repairing chocolates!!
> 
> Sarah I am so with you girl. You've got no chance me watching, and OH is defo head end! - Get your hosp with Tripod ideas! LMAO - yeah right!...Click to expand...
> 
> I had the same again lastnight but they seemed to get worse when i was in the bath it's really frustrating :growlmad: and i know what you mean about the plumbing being messed up!
> 
> I've started spotting now as well. Told the midwife this had been happening on and off for a while when i seen her on monday after she had found blood in my wee sample but she didn't seem concerned but it's started again lastnight and still doing it today it's starting to annoy me now :cry: but i don't wanna cause a fuss over nothing if my midwife wasn't fussed then surely it can't be that bad a thing? :wacko:
> 
> OMG this sounds stupid but i didn't know there was such a thing as Nanny School! It's on the telly now and they are all dressed in Mary poppins type uniforms with hats and gloves and everything it looks so cool would of loved to do something like that if i had a chance.Click to expand...


----------



## shelleylu

Not sure about the spotting hun? Maybe its your cervix softening??

Why dont you give her a call just to double check? I knw you wont cause you're mega stubborn! but you should to ease your mind!

Pains have started again since being sat here - hope they stay! Am off for a walk now - ALONE - Arghhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Elliebank

Shelley make sure yr phone is fully charged!!


----------



## elley_baby248

They will tell me to go in to get checked and i will feel like a right numpty lol! plus i've gotta wait in for a courier to pick some stuff up. 

Your braver than me going for a walk alone!


----------



## wishingonastar

ha ha i keep going for walks alone hoping for sods law to kick in but it hasn't worked for 4 weeks now so maybe sod is on holiday in which case shelley's fine!!!

not sure if maybethistime told you all but she has induction booked for sunday if she doesn't go sooner :)


----------



## Elliebank

wishingonastar said:


> not sure if maybethistime told you all but she has induction booked for sunday if she doesn't go sooner :)

Ooh tell her good luck! Does she have anyone else's number to update us seen as you'll prob be busy?!! Send her mine if you want.


----------



## wishingonastar

lol...bless you with all the updates you do for everyone you're busier than the BT tower! will ask her who's numbers she has and let you know :)


----------



## Elliebank

wishingonastar said:


> lol...bless you with all the updates you do for everyone you're busier than the BT tower! will ask her who's numbers she has and let you know :)

:rofl: I have to find something to do whilst I'm on mat leave!!! I wouldn't do if I was on pay & go!!!!


----------



## wishingonastar

i'm on pay n go but i get a text bundle as part of my top up so it doesn't matter thank goodness! bought extra texts for this month in preparation!!!


----------



## whitelilly

I think I will be last to pop... :( Good luck to MB and to you to Wishing!!!! I want to have mine tomorrow night at my lovely midwife is on night shift! x


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, I know I know - long time no speak! Well my internet has been off due to a fault since the weekend so I've been lost wothout you all!! 

Congrats SJK on the birth of your son!! cant wait for piccies!! 

Theres me thinking I would log on today and everyone will have had babies and yet nothing!! you lot are a little tight with these bubba's!!

Well I have posted my birth story for you all to read! bit boring maybe but not good at stories I'm afraid!! 

Blake is doing wonderfully! he only cries when hungry and only gets us up once in the night for a feed!! Think I'm really lucky!!

anyway I better go for now, hope to be hearing of babies soon!! I will pop on later for more updates when I have more time!!


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh gem i'm off to find your birth story :)
i'll give you a july baby to coo over at some point this weekend hopefully, as will several others from the looks of things as about five of us are being induced over weekend :)

glad blake is all good x


----------



## Elliebank

Hi Gem!!! I will go & read yr birth story now xx


----------



## TigerLady

Glad Blake is such an angel!! :cloud9:

Wow, everyone has stubborn bubs!! I have a feeling we are all going to pop on the same couple of days at the beginning of next week! :wacko:


----------



## wishingonastar

TigerLady said:


> Wow, everyone has stubborn bubs!! I have a feeling we are all going to pop on the same couple of days at the beginning of next week! :wacko:

oi missy...speak for yourself! i've given my baby sunday night as an absolute deadline! :grr:

:rofl:


----------



## elley_baby248

It would be really funny if we all popped within a few days of eachother!


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl: 

Ok, Wishing! You start off the flow of babies on Friday! Everyone can pop over the weekend and I will bring up the rear on Monday. How's that??


----------



## Elliebank

Can I have SOME time off work before I have a newborn to look after please?!!! I'll bring up the rear with the end of next week!!


----------



## shelleylu

Excus me ladies, but I'll no words like - next week! - not for me anyway!!!!!

I went for the longest walk. Ended up going for miles and then some more. Got to my moms and on cue started having contractions. Actually having a nice one as I type! They're every 8 mins or so, not very long or too painful, but enough to notice. So this will be the 4th time in as many days I have 'started'. I am sooo not holding my breath they will continue past 2am - as this seems to be my witching hour. Saying that I have had mega increased CM for 2 days which has got loads worse today - I havent had that so far, so maybe all this is actually doing some work?

Cheesed off in anycase!

Come on babies - Ive sooo had enough!!

I have Maybe's number. We text daily to tell each other nothing has happened! She'll keep me posted when the time comes, and hopefuly I'll be in a position to update xxx


----------



## geogem

Aw shelley hun, I hope something happens soon for you soon, you sound soooo fed up with all of this!! 

Well we seem to have an awful lot of lazy babies, I feel for you girls - I'm just glad Blake came when he did as I might have gone round the bend!!

come on girls get popping!!


----------



## shelleylu

You're so lucky with your little bundle Gem. I am V jealous!

My pains carried on going for a fe whours. Got to the point of eye watering, really strong, making me sick etc and then nothing. Just like they were never there. Its most odd. I am calling the MW tomorrow to see what she thinks is happening. I cant have another day like it - imagine if it carried on to they induced me? Another 10 days or so?!

I am at a loss at what to do with myself now! Might just go out tomorrow and spend some money on something I dont need to cheer me up lol..

Come on everyone else too! Wishing, you're most probably next - send us some dust when you're finished eh! Good luck tomorrow honey xxxx


----------



## TigerLady

oh no, shell!

:hugs2: hang in there


----------



## Twiglet

:hugs2: for you Shelley!

Well ladies, Jemima (my cat) had her four babies today...popped before me! Not only did she have a shorter pregnancy but she also gave birth before me!! :hissy:

In all seriousness, they are gorgeous and she's a very happy mummy. At least someone gave birth on the 16th eh?


----------



## TigerLady

aww, congrats to your kitty! Are you going to post pics??? :mrgreen:


----------



## whitelilly

Well, going by last weeks scan and conception, today is my due date! But official due date isn't til 25th! 

awwww baby kittens! I am so allergic to cats though! 

Had such a rubbish sleep again last night- up every 2 hours! Any my lady parts were numb from what I assume was bambino lying on a nerve!!! Do you thgink that's where the term "getting on my nerve" comes from- late stages of pregnancy!? :rofl: xx


----------



## whitelilly

ps. Good luck today wishing!!! xx


----------



## wishingonastar

whitelilly - i think you're onto something there with the nerve saying! i had pains in top of left leg yesterday and couldn't work out why (as if i'd done a long run and strained it!) now know it was baby laying on a nerve!

well i have a looonnnggg list of things to do that i've put off right til the last min so here's my goodbye ladies and next time i log on i shall be a mummy :)

i wish quick, easy and imminent labours on all of you!!!! :dust:


----------



## maybethistime

hi my ladies I cant stay away lol, I am giving up lol paying me virgin bill 2day so i can acess BNB as soon as I come home from the hospital fingers crossed im home for at least tuesday I hate hospitals never had a day in there in me life only visiting etc

WL i wanna say syiatica (sp) I get it all the time bloody hurts in the morning, I keep getting tight pulling pains and Im at uni be bloody typical if i went in to labour here hahah. im going to read up on wat u have missed bloody hell there is loads lol


----------



## maybethistime

Good luck wishing me next whooooooooooooooooo


----------



## whitelilly

good luck mb too!!! let's all have our babies this weekend!!! LOL XX


----------



## maybethistime

WAIT hahah me 2nd lol then I dont care who comes lol, i have no idea what she is doing in there but it kinda hurts surly there aint that much bloody space hahah.

Yay SJK I was hopin that I can get by without the epi :( I really dont want it but not sure im brave enough. Ive given me dad orders under no circumstances no drugs bar gas and air lol, i would of told merv but not sure he would be brave enough lol


----------



## Sarah+

Good luck Wishing! :flower: Will be thinking of you! I'm sure it will all go really quickly now, as you've been waiting so long. :hugs:


----------



## Sarah+

Hi All, Due date tomorrow!!! Zero signs, lol. Had my preggy massage today - would not recommend this at 40 weeks! I feel really sore around my shoulders and really don't want to go into labour right now... (although I'm sure my shoulders would be the last thing on my mind in comparrison :-({|= )


----------



## shelleylu

Oh Sarah - as if you didnt enjoy the one thing you should have?! Poor you xxx

I feel achy too hun. Across my whole body. Im pretty sure its from malnutrition though - I cant eat anything anymore. I was reading about you girls stuffing your faces the other day and thought - er no, not me...? 
Just feel so sick all the time cause of these pains?

They woke me at 4am again. Enough to make me wanna cry. I didnt get to sleep till 2! They simply stopped again though. Seriously, whats happening with my body?!

Wishing - I am V jealous hun! Things will be great. I bet you're so excited about becoming a mommy!!!!!

Oh and kitties!!! I am such a big pussy cat fan. Need to see pics please! My freinds cat had 2 the other day. Must be the season. At least some of us are getting some labour action!


----------



## Sarah+

Oh, Shelley. You can't keep going like this :hugs: What do you think would happen if marched in and demanded to be induced? Could your mw or gp help?


----------



## whitelilly

Shelley, I also think you should just demand to be induced... contact your mw xx


----------



## Elliebank

Hi girls,

Been at the hospital this morning as the baby hasn't been moving at much as normal the last couple of days. Was so worried after reading about the babies that have died this month. They were really good & put me on the monitor, everything is fine thank God. Am so glad I went as otherwise I'd just be worrying.

Shelley I agree with the others - see if anything can be done as you can't go on like this :hugs:


----------



## shelleylu

Oh ellie what a horrid worry x Glad everything is ok x

It is nice to see they're ok though isnt it? I had the same the other day at the hospital. I spent the whole time eyes glued to the monitor thingy!

Girls Ive just been reading about pre-labour and Im pretty sure thats just what it is. It can go on for weeks in some cases?! Seriously getting me down, but I feel like they'll just tell me to stuff off if I call then? I havent got a comm MW so Id have to call the hospital and they arent always the nicest folk to talk to. I dont know what to do???!


----------



## Sarah+

Well done Ellie for getting checked out. Glad all is fine. 

Shelley, what about making an appointment to see a GP?


----------



## maybethistime

:hugs: shelly u really having a bad time with it its bollox they cant help u out :(


----------



## Elliebank

Ring them Shelley - that's what they there for. When's yr next m/w appointment?


----------



## maybethistime

glad everything is ok EB, I hate the mornings most time contantly checkin cos worried something has happened in the night mad i know but cant help it


----------



## Elliebank

Ha ha Maybe I've just seen yr on 104% on yr ticker!!! (sorry, I'm sure you don't find that funny)


----------



## shelleylu

I havent got a MW app cause the hospital buggered it up basically. They told me the other day to just come back in 2 weeks - 2 weeks! Thats like 10 days after my due date. Thats when they'll need to induce me, not book an app to induce me. I kept asking the other day, but nobody listened to me.

The only number I have is triage dept at the delivery suite. Should I call them?


----------



## Elliebank

Yeah I would. You should be seeing someone every week now.


----------



## maybethistime

EB i did laugh when I saw it me self lol Im ok now i dont mind lol, 

shelly id call them :)


----------



## Twiglet

Yep will post piccy's of the kittens when Liam gets home, he stole the camera to show everyone at work!

Good luck for tonight Wishing! 


Hopefully all of our little bundles will appear soon! :D 

Shelley its silly the way they are treating you, I'd ring the number you have and demand they see you!


----------



## Sarah+

Shelley, what about ringing the hospital at a 'quiet time' (e.g. when it's not visiting hours / not shift change etc.) and hoping you get to talk to someone new and explain the whole situation. Hopefully they'll say to come down?


----------



## shelleylu

I called the hospital girls.

I only had the delivery suite number so I rang them and explained how things have been. As predicted the MW I spoke to (who was very nice) said theres nothing they can do. Its just a waiting game. Hopefully one night they'll start and wont stp like they have been and it'll turn into full blown labour.

After reading about it, there are some good points to be had. Usually established labour is a lot shorter than normal because your body has done so much of the work before hand. I am taking that info and running with it! Lets hope its the case eh. 

Loads of other sites have posts from women saying v similar things. They usually have thier LO's within a week of them starting. I would say that felt a long time, but its been 4-5 days now!

Come on weekend babies - lets be havin ya!

Anyone know what time Wishing was going in? Who is she reporting to??


----------



## Elliebank

Sorry they couldn't help you Shelley but fingers crossed you'll have bubs soon.

Wishing is going in at 8.30pm & I'll be updating :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

Aww, shell. Hang in there! you are being so strong and good. The light at the end is in view... just a little bit more to go! :hugs2:

Can't wait to see kitty pics Twig!


----------



## Elliebank

Wishing has just text me to say she is settling down for the night. She's had the first lot of gel put in & they will be putting a second lot it at approx 6.30am.

Hopefully she will start with contractions during the night & won't need the 2nd lot!!


----------



## godivalocks

Ok, finally, here's the pic of the baby boy that has been making these past 9 months miserable. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







BabyBoy.jpg
File size: 96 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TigerLady

Oh! He's precious!!! Congrats!


----------



## whitelilly

godiva he is beautiful! xx


----------



## Elliebank

Godiva he's gorgeous!!! :baby:

Update from Wishing - 

Text at 7.02am -

*Well 1st bit of gel worked quite well! Been getting pain in waves since 4am & having good show! Been put on monitor 2 check heartbeat again & then more gel x*

Text at 7.27am -

*Midwife went to put 2nd gel in but waters broke just as she went to do it! Bad news is baby has poo'd in water so will need to be on monitor constantly. Been told it means baby will arrive today! x*

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

And.....Maybethistime text me at 4.37am to say she was on way to hospital as she was getting contractions every 2 mins!!!!


----------



## Elliebank

Just seen on Facebook that Sarah+ has had her bubs. I'll let her tell you the weight & name etc.

Congrats Sarah!!!


----------



## whitelilly

Congrats Sarah+!!! :wohoo: 

Sooooooooo many bambinos! xxx


----------



## Elliebank

We're finally starting to pop!!!


----------



## shelleylu

OMFG!

How exciting for everyone!

3 in a day?! I am sooooooooooooooooo jealous!!!

Congratulations Sarah+, Wishing will go today and Maybe should too - wow wow wow!!!

Its my LO's real due date today, and everyone has said - oh the weekend for you - so fingers crossed!

Godiva, your little boy is so scrummy! Such a good looking little chap. I bet you're over the moon sweetie xx


----------



## shelleylu

Ah, just been on FB to see Sarahs page. I bet she's sooooo happy!

This does mean though, both of my buddies have exchanged a life of symptom spotting for nappies! Come on babies!

How many of us are left now?


----------



## Elliebank

Shelley I was hoping we'd get news of you today!!!


----------



## Twiglet

Going to be an influx of bubba's this weekend then!! 

I think I'll go after my next sweep on thursday as she said she's gonna give me a reallyreally good one whether I like it or not! :wacko:

Am gonna keep popping back in today to check on wishing and MB!! Hope its quick for them :happydance:


----------



## Elliebank

Had a text off Maybe at 5.50pm to say she was still in labour & has had an epidural. No news off Wishing yet.


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh bless them, am thinking of both of them and sending them quick speedy labour vibes!

Baby kitten photos hopefully the link works:

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=10918&id=284700159&l=73a968fa72


----------



## TigerLady

They're precious Twig!! :dance:

And there is a calico! I adore calicos! I bet she is super gorgeous. :mrgreen:


----------



## Elliebank

Wishingonastar has just text to say she had her beautiful baby girl Isobel at 8.52pm weighing 8lbs 5oz.

Congrats Wishing!!! :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

:yipee: Congrats!!! :yipee:


----------



## godivalocks

Congrats, Wishing! :thumbup:


----------



## shelleylu

Congrats Wishing!

Steph text me last night to say she'd had her little girl by c-section last night. No details, but all is well.

Also I think we're having our baby soon too!

Woke up at 5am with contractions 7 mins apart. Theyve gone down to 2 mins apart and now 4. 

Dropping DS off at mums so wont be able to update. I text whoever I can fine in my phone if all keeps going!

xx


----------



## Elliebank

Good luck Shelley!!! Yeah Maybe text me to say she'd had her baby girl at 00.02am today by c section.

Can anyone remember what she was calling her? (rushes off to check thread)

Congrats Maybe!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Elliebank

Found it - Aaliyah!! :cloud9:


----------



## Elliebank

Ooh & on Facebook it says she weighs 9lbs 2oz xx


----------



## whitelilly

Fab news :wohoo: x x


----------



## geogem

OMG you lot are finally popping!! yay!! 

Congrats to wishing, maybe and Sarah+.

Sarah has sent me an email saying the following - *Paul and Sarah are delighted to announce the safe arrival of Maxwell Alexander Kealy ('Max') on Saturday 18th July at 1.18pm, weighing 9lb 2oz, 48cm long. Mother and baby doing well after quick labour*

She also sent me a piccie and he is absoloutley gorgeous!! will let her post them tho when she gets back on!!

Godiva, how gorgeous is he!! well done hunni!! 

have a couple more piccies of Blake to put on too - will do that in a sec!!


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Sarah, glad you had a quick labour. Ooh Gem can't wait to see pics!!! :happydance:


----------



## geogem

Well here he is girls - my gorgeous bundle of Love!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2540.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 1









DSCF2542.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 3









DSCF2543.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 0









DSCF2545.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## geogem

Oh and come on Shelley - its your turn now!! wishing you all the best hunni and hoping you get a speedy delivery!!


----------



## geogem

Shelley just text - 

*Pain is not too bad at the mo. They coming every couple of minutes when I'm up and about. Not sure if I'm being brave or its just really early day's!!*

Sent her all of our love and wished her a speedy delivery!! Good luck Shelley!!


----------



## Elliebank

Aw he's gorgeous Gem!!! Love that one with his brother. 

Woo come on Shelley!!!


----------



## godivalocks

Grats, Maybe!:happydance:


----------



## Elliebank

Godiva what have you called yr little boy? :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

Congrats maybe and sarah!! :dance:

Sarah, I love your lil' man's name!!

Gem, your boy is so handsome! I really love that one of him and his brother, too!

26 hours left to go for me!! :yipee:


----------



## Twiglet

Congrats to everyone! Good luck Shelley! will keep my fingers crossed for you :happydance: 

Ahh so jealous of everyone, I want my baby! :( hopefully not long left!


----------



## geogem

your turn will come twig!! 

still no news from shelley - I hope everythings going okay and hopefully she'll be holding her little girl by now!!


----------



## Twiglet

Yep twill come and until then I shall contain myself by looking at other peoples beautiful bubbas and enjoying the free time :D 

Hope no news is good news and finally something is actively happening for Shelley bless her!

Gem: Can't believe Blake is 10 days already! He's such a cutie!


----------



## honey08

geogem 
wot a cutie !!!!!! 

im sure i saw a post in 3rd tri off shelly :? maybe not tho !! 

whos next :dance: im overdue and pissed off....want my lil man here now ! :hissy:
wont be long i know :? 

takecare ladies....were finally mummys :yipee: well nearly for some ! x


----------



## whitelilly

I just got my laptop back, our friend had borrowed it and Ifeel as though I lost my left arm!

Congrats to all JUly mummy's so far!!! :)

Good luck TL!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, had an update from Shelley - 

*Well. got to the hosp. pains every 5 mins or so. Not too bad tho. Had check, cervix soft. Butcher of a mw gave me a sweep. Swear to god it hurt.On way home now. She thinks I wont be long now. Said I could be back within the hour. Cant believe how the day has turned out again. Am so tiredof it now. And also in agony!*

Bless her - she's not having a good time of it. Let all send her positive labour vibes and wish that her LO will arrive very soon!!

COME ON PRINCESS!


----------



## whitelilly

Ooooh comeon Shelley... go for a midnight walk xx


----------



## Sarah+

Hi Ladies,

Just jumped on a laptop for a very quick minute (still in hospital). So many babies! Congrats to Maybe and Wishing!!! :flower: Any one else (i've just been getting FB on my phone) ?

Love the pics Goldiva and Gem :)

Any more news on Shelley? Hope everyone else is doing fine.

Thanks for updating everyone Gem. I didn't even have time to post that I was in labour! Will post properly later, but woke up with few contractions about 7.30am Saturday, not really bad until 12pm, then we rushed to hospital, arrived 12.30pm, born at 1.18pm! I was 8cm when I arrived and had to push 10 minutes later. No time for epidural, gas was good... until the pushing bit! But so happy he arrived safely. 

Max is just lovely :) We're so happy. He sleep heaps, not so keen on feeding yet but sure he will get hungry soon. 

Must run, take care, 
Sarah xx


Maxwell Alexander
9lb 2oz 48cm
 



Attached Files:







DSCF7524.jpg
File size: 91.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG00022.jpg
File size: 123.7 KB
Views: 3









DSCF7546.jpg
File size: 91.5 KB
Views: 4









DSCF7531.jpg
File size: 95.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TigerLady

Wow, 9 lbs! That's a big boy! :mrgreen:

Congrats, he is gorgeous!

Just catching up here, then signing off for a couple of days. Otter will be here in just over 12 hours now! :shock: 

I hope to come back to more babies popped out!! :hugs2:


----------



## elley_baby248

Good luck TL. 

Hope everything is going ok for Shelley. 

I had what felt like the start of labour on Saturday lasted all day got really painful and then all stopped i was gutted!


----------



## Twiglet

Little Max is gorgeous! :cloud9: congrats hun :hugs2:


----------



## whitelilly

Hi ladies! So.. who else is still to have bambino apart from myself, elley and twiglet?? 

I have got such an itchy belly now and my back is sore today! I can't believe I only have 5 days left to go but I am now convinced that LO is not going to arrive any time before his EDD!

House is clean though and I just have to wash our bedding, do another clothes wash, get some shopping in and pay a few bills then I am ready for him! xx


----------



## nervouspains

Hi Girls,

Just want to say congrats to you all and a big special congrats for my lovely friend Steph, aka Maybethistime on the birth of her beautiful baby girl, receieved a pic of her this morning and she is gorg!!! xxxx


----------



## elley_baby248

whitelilly said:


> Hi ladies! So.. who else is still to have bambino apart from myself, elley and twiglet??
> 
> I have got such an itchy belly now and my back is sore today! I can't believe I only have 5 days left to go but I am now convinced that LO is not going to arrive any time before his EDD!
> 
> House is clean though and I just have to wash our bedding, do another clothes wash, get some shopping in and pay a few bills then I am ready for him! xx

and Honey08 as she is now overdue :dohh:

Oh reckons he will be here next week and i'm thinking this week sometime but not sure when exactly just hope it's soon as everything is aching again :cry:


----------



## whitelilly

ooop sorry honey08... will blame the :baby: brain....!

My back is so sore all of a sudden :( xx


----------



## Twiglet

Ellie is still waiting too but yeah not many of us left now! Hope Shelley has popped though bless her!

Well I've cleaned the kitchen, sorted Caitlyn's room and read all of my new books! Please come soon little miss Caitlyn Rose! :lol:


----------



## Elliebank

I'm still waiting!!! Sarah Max is gorgeous!! Hope things speed along for Shelley :hugs:


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies, still havent heard anything from shelley, dunno whether that means she's too busy with a new baby or just really pissed off by now!! 

thought about texting her but didnt want to intrude.

Sarah he is gorgeous!! 

not long ladies and we will all have popped!!

I am really impressed today as I got back into my skinny jeans!! I was back in pre-preg jeans after 4 days of blake arriving but now I fit into my extra skinny ones!! 

yippee!!


----------



## whitelilly

Elliebank said:


> I'm still waiting!!! Sarah Max is gorgeous!! Hope things speed along for Shelley :hugs:

preggo brain strikes again!! sorry hon. 

how is everyone? xx


----------



## Twiglet

Keeping busy! Its the only thing I can do to stop myself going insane :rofl: I have made the kittens a box, put them in there and relocated them from my room to the bathroom. Cleaned and swept the kitchen, cooked Liam tea, cleared out more of Caitlyn's room. Am gonna handwash some of her homemade cardi's in a moment and then hoover...then relax :rofl: everyone else?


----------



## whitelilly

i had to go for a nap after dinner... i did my chores this morning and my mum is doing my washing for me! ;) 

my tummy is soooo itchy, had to take an antihistamine and have calamine lotion. going to have to get up early and go see doc about a cream... think it might be that PUPPPs thing I have :( xx


----------



## Twiglet

Boo :( hope the itching relieves soon! 

Just had to chase Jemima around the house as she decided to relocate the kittens but didnt know where she was going to relocate them to :huh: 

Put her back in the bathroom as I dont want carpets ruined nor do I want them in the cellar :wacko:


----------



## whitelilly

maybe chasing the cats will put you into labour lol xx


----------



## Elliebank

I've been cleaning today too - operation spring clean has started!!! Thoroughly done the bathroom today, cleaned every possible part of it!! Tomorrow is the bedrooms, stairs, hall, landing & living room, then Wed is the kitchen - including inside the cupboards & scrubbing the floor!!! Then I will relax & wait for baby!!! (until it all needs cleaning again next week :dohh:)


----------



## geogem

ha ha girls you sound like your all nesting!! hopefully we will have some more babies soon!!


----------



## Elliebank

Shelley text me this morning -

*Beautiful baby girl born last night at 8.52pm. 7lbs. Survived record speed labour with only gas. Dilated 7cm in 1 hour. Suffered massive internal blood clot which needed operating on but all is well now. High drama all round but worth it x*

Congratulations Shelley!!! Scary about the blood clot but I'm glad all is ok now xxxx


----------



## geogem

Ha ha ellei you beat me!! I got the same message!! 

Congrats shelley - glad all is well hun!! we've all been awaiting the news!!


----------



## honey08

congrats shelly !! hope u and LO are ok, sorry bout the complications :hugs:


WHERES MY BABY :hissy:


----------



## Twiglet

Congrats to Shelley :hugs2:

Well I have to say none of that put me into labour! My mum said on fb I was nesting yesterday and I told her I'm pretending to so Cailtlyn takes the bait and gets out of me :rofl:


----------



## whitelilly

congrats shelley :wohoo:!!!

Well, I have PUPPPS... I am soooooo itchy and sore :( Just been given cream frm gp and loads of antihistamines! The rash is all ovr my bump and I could just cry. The only cure is delivery so I will just have to wait. :cry:


----------



## Twiglet

Oww poor you WL :hugs2:

On the subject of itching, my scalp has been playing me up for the last few days! I even got my mum to check for nits even though I've not been near children etc! Well it turns out its another pregnancy symptom :growlmad: all I can do is sit it out and not itch it apparently...I cant not itch!! :dohh: 

Even more reason for our bubbas to arrive soon eh? :thumbup:


----------



## whitelilly

I have had a dry scalp mosty of the pregnancy too :( xx


----------



## Twiglet

At least when we have our bubba's in our arms all the suffering, woes and pains we've had will be worth it! I keep telling myself this :lol:

Update on the kittens: They have little round faces now and have more head control :happydance: they're more alert to sounds now too but they're giving Jemima a hard time. Everytime she moves they whinge so she goes running back to them...she looks so tired and stressed bless her and keeps meowing at me and Liam but there's nothing we can do.


----------



## whitelilly

awwww. well at least we will only have one baby each to look after!!! x


----------



## Twiglet

Exactly :rofl: I could not cope with 4! one is enough for me :rofl:


----------



## whitelilly

Well 3 days to go until the little man's time is up and I am sooo hoping he comes by then but I think he is going to stay put a little longer :( I realllllly don't want to be induced. I have a midwife appt today and a sweep booked for next week but I might ask her to do a sweep today although I doubt she will agree. I bet my cervix is still blimmin' well closed!!!

How is everyone else today? TRhis thread is awfully quiet now that there are just a handful of us left.... sniff xxx


----------



## Elliebank

I'm ok....still pregnant lol. I have a sweep booked for Monday, hope they can do it & don't say my cervix is closed. She's not even fully engaged yet so don't think she'll be here anytime soon. Wish I knew!!!


----------



## Twiglet

Ellie, Caitlyn isnt fully engaged but I still got my sweep and my cervix is open...some bubba's dont fully engage till labour so fingers crossed for you! :D

Good luck for today WL lets hope she agrees...mine didn't even ask me, she wanted to do a swab and then said ohh I'm going to give you a sweep too...bleed a bit, lost my plug etc but nothing else happened...but its nice to know if were you are etc.

Got my next one tomorrow and really hope it does something! I dunno how much longer I can cope with the backache, needing the toilet constantly and generally feeling like a big lump :hissy:


----------



## elley_baby248

Well i am well and truly fucked off. Sorry for the bad language but i really am annoyed! 

Had a sweep booked for today the doctor picked today not me. So spent £10 i don't really have gettin to the hospital i left at 8am to get there on time at 10.40 and what does he say...........

"we aren't going to do it today because your not full term!" He fecking knew that when he booked the appt! So why waste my time?!!!!

Now i have to hope the midwife will do it on Monday even though am not booked for one cause they knew about the one i was meant to have today. oh, and they found protein blood and something billirubin (sp?) in my urine sample so they have sent it off so god knows what that means.

I've cried been angry and now am just well and truly fed up. 

On a slightly more positive note i think my waters have been leaking today so i'm goin to keep and eye on it till later on and call the hospital if it continues cause am not 100% it is my waters it could just be discharge...

Hope everyone else is doing ok and not to fed up


----------



## whitelilly

aww elley :hug:

I didn't ask for a sweep in the end. Got the impression that they don't do them at the gp office and only at the hospital.

MW also said that going for a long walk won't make the baby come any faster, nor will pineapple or curry! Booooooooooo. xx


----------



## Twiglet

Boo! 

Elley that's ridicolous! :hissy: and how annoying eh WL? I've given up on all of the things I tried RLT, Clary Sage [although I love the smell so use it in my bath still :lol: ] Pineapple, curries etc...apparently the only one that really works is sex...Liam has promised that one if my sweep doesn't work tomorrow! :lol:

Well I've just made a complaint to my council about my Polish neighbours...constant loud music and parties, arguements happen at every single one of these parties and they smoke some potent drug that comes wafting into my house and reeks as well as making me feel sick...I seriously couldn't cope anymore, I've spoke to them and everything...even Liam has and they just carry on! It was either I broke down or I reported them... I feel bad now but hopefully it'll stop...I do not want my bubba bought up with that!


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies, you all sound like your getting grumpy!! 

Sarah+ posted photo's of Max on Facebook!! he's gorgeous and she looks really well!!

Hope you girls get your babies soon!!


----------



## Elliebank

Oh sorry Elley, I'm not surprised yr peed off, they should have done it when they'd booked you an appointment for it!!! 

Twiglet good on you for reporting yr neighbours, that's not good & you don't want that happening when you have a baby.


----------



## Twiglet

Thats what spurned me to do it...I dont want to be stressed when she's here and that will stress me :dohh: 

Full term in an hour and a half :happydance: still got my fingers crossed for this weekend for us EB :lol:


----------



## Elliebank

I hope it is Twiglet!!! That would be perfect for me, all my cleaning will be done!!


----------



## whitelilly

My back is killing me :( xx


----------



## Elliebank

whitelilly said:


> My back is killing me :( xx

I asked my Mum last week how her labour started & she said she started with a sore back first


----------



## Twiglet

Hehe, Katie will hopefully feel the clean vibes and decide to defo arrive hehe :lol:

Aww WL, lets hope this is a sign that labour will be happening soon... :D


----------



## TigerLady

Hi Ladies!

Congrats, Shelly! :dance:

Everyone else needs to get popping! :mrgreen: labor :dust: all around!

Otter is here and home! The section sucked, but I expected that (just doesn't fit with my personality well). But Otter is a champ and is nursing beautifully! So well I already have blisters! :shock:

Lincoln Darius (aka Otter)
7-20-2009
830 am
8 lb 14 oz
21 inches long
14.5 inch head
Much smaller than the docs said he would be! Probably could have gone naturally if he had turned head down... but he was breech until the end! Even came out of the section butt first. :roll:


----------



## Elliebank

TL with you posting it's just reminded me - I was texting Maybethistime this morning (her computer is broken but she's hoping to be back on BnB by Sat) & she asked me to congratulate all you new Mums :hugs:


----------



## whitelilly

TL- Otter is sooooo cute! Congrats again!!! :)

My back is still sore... d/k if it's just the weight of bambino or start of something. It's been sore for 2 days now. 

WE NEED MORE BABIES OOOOOOOT!!!!! xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Aww TL he is a little gem, love the name too! :D

Due date today...no Caitlyn but I walked to my mums today (3 miles) and am having another sweep...here's hoping it does something. If not I'll console myself with the fact that she'll be here by the 4th August. I hate August though...too much already happens in that month :rofl:


----------



## nervouspains

TL i remember being in FT with you- Congrats to you both! He is absolutley gorgeous! xxxx


----------



## Twiglet

Hmph, I am in such a mood...no change since my last sweep and she couldn't do anything more...gotta go to the drop-in clinic on Monday for another and booked in next thursday for another one and to get my induction date. I'm getting impatient now :hissy:


----------



## wishingonastar

twiglet - you walked three miles! :shock: nutter! its amazing what labour desperation does to a heavily preggo lady :rofl:

hope things progress soon for you x


----------



## Twiglet

Yep, walked to my mums house, fat lot of good it did me! Looks like I shall be having an induction as my cervix is now posterior...still open at 1cm. Caitlyn is just a giant poop who wants me to wait! >.>


----------



## Twiglet

And oh has Liam just got told off!!! :growlmad:

His response...its alright, it'll happen soon! At least we dont have to worry about her coming tonight and I can watch my programme! Think I'll dismantle the TV later now he's said that :hissy:


----------



## wishingonastar

:rofl: sorry but that comment is hilarious! liam comes out with some classics!!! don't worry too much...a lot can change quickly and at least you're starting to dilate already :happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

My cervix is now posterior though which doesn't fill me or the midwife with a lot of hope :( oh well 12 days...keep telling myself that and others, like you, had to wait longer so I should stop being spoilt! :lol: It's just disappointing to be told one week everything is going in the right direction and then to be told the next its not progressing. These July babies are a naughty bunch I must say! :lol:


----------



## whitelilly

aww twiglet.... i feel your pain. I don't even know if I am dilated or if my cervix is posterior. For all I know, I don't have one! heehee! In all seriousness, though, I know I do cos I was walking aroiund the shop there along the road from us and i got these stabbing pains inside as though I was being poked with a knitting needle! 

My rash is also still so itchy and i cried earlier in desperation for him to come out- and also a wee bit because I am SO BORED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Other than that I am fine! **laughs hysterically**

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah I just experienced another bout of the wonderful stabbymcstabby pains! I'm actually feeling like I'm losing a grip on reality right now :rofl: 

12 days WL...12 days (at the bloody most)!


----------



## SJK

Sorry havent been on, how is everyone ?

hope all is well, anymore news ??

here is a couple photos of elliott x
 



Attached Files:







DSC01056.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 4









DSC01073.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TigerLady

Aww! So cute SKJ!! :mrgreen:

Twig - :rofl: @ Liam. Sounds like Caveman. When I thought I might be going into early labor on the Saturday before, Caveman said he couldn't come because the fight was that night! :dohh:


----------



## Elliebank

SJK he's gorgeous!!! No more news yet I don't think - think we're having a lull again!!! Me, Honey08, Twiglet, Whitelilly & Elley Baby are all still waiting!! (sorry if I've missed anyone)


----------



## geogem

Hey girls, I heard from Shelley earlier. She says baby girl is brilliant but unfortunately when she gave birth I think she had a major bleed as she had to be operated on. This didnt go well and she is stillnot doing well and today has had to have a blood transfusion. 

She sends all of her love to you girls and I passed on our love n hugs to her and told her to get well soon. 

so I'm sure you'll all join me in wishing her the very best to get well soon.

WE MISS YOU SHELLEY!!


----------



## geogem

By the way congrats TL glad all is well, I love the name!! 

SJK he is a beauty!! well done!!


----------



## Elliebank

geogem said:


> Hey girls, I heard from Shelley earlier. She says baby girl is brilliant but unfortunately when she gave birth I think she had a major bleed as she had to be operated on. This didnt go well and she is stillnot doing well and today has had to have a blood transfusion.
> 
> She sends all of her love to you girls and I passed on our love n hugs to her and told her to get well soon.
> 
> so I'm sure you'll all join me in wishing her the very best to get well soon.
> 
> WE MISS YOU SHELLEY!!

Poor Shelley, I hope she's ok. Get well soon hon.

Do you know what she's called her little girl?


----------



## whitelilly

get well soon shelley... :hug:

sjk- gorgeous pics :)

i just got a lovely foot massage from hubby.... :) xx


----------



## Sarah+

Hi Everyone,

Oh, I hope Shelley is doing better. She had such a rough time of it. Hope she picks up soon so she can enjoy her little girl. 

Congrats TigerLady - he is lovely :happydance: So is your little guy SJK.

I'm sorry there are so many people still waiting :( Hopefully for not too much longer. I went from zero signs to baby very quickly and the only thing I did out of the ordinary was have a massage, a face down one on one of those bump tables. Hubby is convinced that's what triggered it. Might be worth a try?

Max is doing okay. I'm finding b'feeding very painful, having trouble getting a good latch and he keeps vomiting the milk back up, so we're off to the doctor in a while. Not getting much sleep at all as he's quite unsettled. Hopefully dr will have some tips. How is everyone else who has already popped, going with their LOs?

Take care,
Sarah xx


----------



## TigerLady

Aww, Shell! :hugs2: Please get better soon!

Sarah, sorry to hear your having trouble BF! :hugs2: How did the doc appt go?

Otter and I are doing well. He has taken to BF like a champ! I think he is better at it than I am. :rofl: My milk finally started coming in today, so he is getting more and sucking less hard. That has helped. Of course, my nipples are super sore! One of them is one big blister on the end. :( Ouch. When he first latches on it hurts like a maniac! One of the most painful things I have ever felt. It makes me scrunch my face and nearly scream. If anyone is nearby I usually grab and squeeze their hand. But once he gets his latch settled, it is much easier. Thankfully, Otter is a pro at the latch. He does it well and if he doesn't get it right, he realizes it before I do and then fixes it for himself. :mrgreen:

He has just started with normal baby spit up today as it is the first day the milk is in. Hopefully it doesn't get bad! FX

Lanolin cream has helped loads with the pain. I have been putting it on every time after he eats. We are doing a feeding on demand thing for now. Sometimes he feeds for 2 minutes, sometimes 45... sometimes an hour in between feeds, sometimes as many as 6. Hopefully he will settle into a routine now that the milk is in and he gets more into his belly. But that is up to him. 

My belly is of course still huge!! I'm way backed up from all the drugs. Need to figure out how to get things moving soon! :dohh: I'm sore and my incision from the section hurts. I'm swollen and not moving great, but all considered doing good!

:hugs:


----------



## Sarah+

Oh, TigerLady, that makes me feel better. My experience seems quite similar to yours. Who thought that nipples could hurt that much (although after the birth, I have a new measure of pain, lol!) Maybe I'm not doing a badly as I though:thumbup: I've got the cream too - fab stuff.


----------



## shelleylu

i girls!!!!! Oh how ive missed u lot!! just on internet thingy in hospital bed, but had to stop by and say hello. hopefully out today - fingers crossed. ww named our beautiful princess Lilah May. S he is n angel. will post proper update when home and well. thanks for your best wishes . come on rhe rest of you!!! have some babies-they're amazing!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## whitelilly

Gorgeous name Shelley and glad you are feeling better!

I am desperate for my little man to come out and say hi but he is being a bit stubborn! I am hoping he decides to come over the weekend so his daddy can get the week off work!! xx


----------



## geogem

Shelley the name is perfect - I love it well done!! hope you get to come home today and all is well!!

TL and sarah+ try using your breast milk as moisturiser!! It works a treat - my nan told me this and I've never had sore nipples with either of my children!!

Blake has been feeding a treat and also managing to express a good amount so hubby and son can feed a couple of times a day!

right think he has just blown my hand off!! time for a nappy change!


----------



## Elliebank

Lovely name Shelley!!


----------



## SJK

:growlmad: is very cross with her computer, keeps switching off :growlmad:


----------



## SJK

congrats girls to all who has had their babies and hang on in there, wont be long now for the rest, the babies are just too happy xxx :hugs:

I have just managed to catch up x


----------



## elley_baby248

I am desperate for our little man to make an appearance but i've given up thinking he'll be here soon i reckon i'm going to go way over. He has till Monday before i get really impatient. I'm going to see my midwife on Monday and beg for an early induction instead of letting me go over 14 days because i think if i had to wait an extra 2 weeks i really would crack up. I'm hoping she sees my point and does me a favour. 

Everyones babies are gorgeous! I'm so jealous!


----------



## honey08

congrats on ur LO ladies :dance: gorg names aswell :cloud9:

im STILL here as u can see, im 8days overdue now, getting induced sunday,cant really see him coming b4 then, but i did have a lot of period pains for hrs yday but nothing 2day :? 
mw pissed me off, was suppose to get a sweep yday but she didnt even see me, she said over the phone "theres not really any point, cos if it dont wrk ur still guna need inducing, she said shes full of cold and fully booked anyways " :hissy: think thats just shit, ive not seen her since 37wk uknow, seen consultant at 40wk tho :? 

dont feel to bad now unkow, its only 2days, im just hoping they can fit me in !! 

takecare x


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, well it looks like Whitelilly is getting her way!! she just text me saying she was on the way to hospital as her waters had broke!! 

Oooohh come on LO make an appearance!! 

she said she will update me as soon as anything happens so I will let you know!!

Good Luck WL!!


----------



## Twiglet

Lucky WL! We were saying on FB one of us had to go before our joint induction date :rofl: 

Shelley that is one gorgeous name :)

Well I dont even like being up now as I know its another day where I'll be big, uncomfy and waiting for Caitlyn...how spoilt am I? :blush:


----------



## Elliebank

Woo hoo good luck Whitelilly!!!


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies, wishing has put piccies of isobel up on FB!! shes beautiful!!


----------



## Twiglet

Isnt she just? She looks like a little porcelain doll. :D :happydance:

Added new pictures of the kittens to Facebook today. At least I have one set of babies that want me to look after them...they're so adorable :D they have proper little meows now and respond to noises. Socrates (cat in my display picture) has also taken on a maternal role bless him...he goes in and cleans them whilst Jemima is feeding them and they go off and watch the kitties together from another part of the room once the kitties have fell asleep. Hope motherhood is this easy for me :rofl:


----------



## SJK

good luck WL and honey08 on sunday if not before xxx


----------



## maybethistime

Hey my ladies iM BACK whoo just gonna do a feed then ill be back 2 chat tell u about my birth oh the joys lol xx


----------



## Twiglet

Woo, hello there MB! Am excited to hear your story :happydance: :)


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies - Well I have the update!! 

*Baby Harris Frederick Robinson was born tonight at 7.57pm weighing 8lb 5oz. Both well xx*

Congrats to Whitelilly on what seems to have been a speedy birth!! well done hunni!!


----------



## geogem

Yay maybe is back!! just to say congrats to you sweetie we've missed you!!


----------



## maybethistime

well friday afternoon i started having pains in my back and through out the day and so we went shopping walking all over the place. the pains where just like tightning afount me front and back, 
and this carried on into the night so i ate a full pinapple lol

Early hours of satuday morning 1.30am I felt like I wet me self and they started getting stronger, i waited till they were about 2 mins apart then got me mum, phoned hospital ward and they asked me to go. contractions started coming one on top of another no respite. :( 

When I got to the hospital I was told I was only 2cm but they didnt want me to go back home as they didnt think i could cope due to the waves they where coming in

Around 4am I was moved to the birth suite I was 3cm and started on gas and air in the bath,. pain was still to much to bare so I oped for petidine, 

11am I was only 5cm and aaliyah decided to go to the bathroom in my waters so I was moved down to high risk ward, and I begged for the epi I constantly had the erge to push and she was no where near wanting to come out, the werid thing was they could see her head and hair down but i still was not dilated. 


her heart rate kept going up and down so they said if by half 11pm sat i was not dilated then i would have a section, well 11 came and i came down from 9cm 2 8 lol. 

so was rushed into thetre, finally met our baby at 00.02, cameout and was told i had lost alot of blood etc was quite scary after the effect but all worth it :) 

roll on 2 now and i have a uterus infection so on antibiotics its all good cos i have my baby girl xxx


----------



## maybethistime

yay WL god me girls missed u all thanks eb n shell for keeping me up dated congrats 2 all who had there babies xx n labor dust for all xx


----------



## geogem

Aww maybe - sorry it didnt all go to plan!! but i'm sure it was soo worth it!! we just need piccies now!

Talking about piccies ladies - shelley has Lylah's photo's on FB!!

she is beautiful!! well done shelley!!


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh bless you but yay to bubba arriving safely. How are you finding it? :happydance:

All I can say now is C'mon Caitlyn Rose!


----------



## Elliebank

Yay congrats WL, that was quick!!! :happydance:

Good to have you back MB :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

So who's left now? Me, EB and Honey. 

Elley still waiting? 

Someone has got to have their baby this weekend! :D


----------



## Elliebank

Yeah Elley still waiting too. Well Honey is being induced tomorrow so it could be her!!


----------



## SJK

congats WL :happydance:


----------



## godivalocks

Congrats to all you gals who have had your babies since I was last on! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## wishingonastar

congrats whitelilly!!!


----------



## wishingonastar

i have a poorly isabel in my arms :( she has a bloated tummy and screeches if she's put down...rang midwife who thinks it's wind or upset from something i've eaten...she looked at me with proper little tears in her eyes before she dozed off :cry:


----------



## SJK

wishingonastar said:


> i have a poorly isabel in my arms :( she has a bloated tummy and screeches if she's put down...rang midwife who thinks it's wind or upset from something i've eaten...she looked at me with proper little tears in her eyes before she dozed off :cry:

awk hope she gets better soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Elliebank

wishingonastar said:


> i have a poorly isabel in my arms :( she has a bloated tummy and screeches if she's put down...rang midwife who thinks it's wind or upset from something i've eaten...she looked at me with proper little tears in her eyes before she dozed off :cry:

Aw bless her, hope she gets better soon hon xxx


----------



## godivalocks

wishingonastar said:


> i have a poorly isabel in my arms :( she has a bloated tummy and screeches if she's put down...rang midwife who thinks it's wind or upset from something i've eaten...she looked at me with proper little tears in her eyes before she dozed off :cry:

I know how this goes. Mine gets gassy all the time and takes him forever to get it out. I think he gulps air when he nurses. He also gets hiccups all the time, just like on the inside.

Poor kids.


----------



## honey08

yeh congrats WL and MB !!! :dance:

im suppose to be getting induced 2day, have to phone at 9am make sure they can fit me in, im super scared :cry: pls keep us in ur thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Aww bless her Wishing :( :hugs2: Hope she gets better soon!

Good luck for today honey!


----------



## shelleylu

Hi again girls,

Sorry not been around, but have been sooo tired and weak. Have only been home a day, and loads to do as you'll know. 

Will have to write birth story at some point - its very funny actually! 

Will try and post pics on here, but if not I'll use that photo bucket thingy. Congratulations to all who have had their beautiful little babies. They are all such sweethearts. Theres nothing like a newborn to turn you into a mushy mess lol..

Will try and get back on later or tomorrow for a full update. 

Big kisses to you all. And good luck to those of you who are still waiting. Your time will come!! - Enjoy the peace!

xxxx


----------



## shelleylu

Little Lilah May. My Princess xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00208.jpg
File size: 80.1 KB
Views: 3









DSC00205.jpg
File size: 88 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Twiglet

Shelley she is gorgeous! Rest up well and looking forward to reading your birth story! :) :hugs2:


----------



## Elliebank

She's beautiful Shelley!! :cloud9:


----------



## geogem

SHE GORGEOUS SHELLEY - WELL DONE, cant wait to hear the full story of the drama!

Hope your feeling better!! 

Wishing - hope isobel is feeling better now. 

Honey - good look for today!!

Blake is doing well. sleeping well most of the time too!! 

right better go sort tea out!! done a gorgeous rabbit stew with dumplings!! smells delicious!!


----------



## SJK

shes lovely shelley :cloud9: x


----------



## whitelilly

Hi girls

Just back fro hospital last night afer I begged them to get out! I am so sore and tired... basic story, back pain for a few days, waters broke Fri morning at 11am-ish, went from 3cm to fully dilated between then and 5pm using 2 cocodamol(!) and started pushing... pushed for over an hour and half and they found he was back to back, so taken into theatre and had a spinal, episiotomy and forceps delivery... I am in so much pain but he is worth it! :cloud9:

Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## Elliebank

He's gorgeous WL!! Sorry you had a bit of a traumatic labour, hope the pain eases off soon.

I had my sweep today girls - ouch!!


----------



## Twiglet

He is gorgeous WL :D 

Lets hope these darn painful sweeps have done something for us EB :happydance:


----------



## geogem

WL - congrats hunni - he's lovely!! sorry you had a hard time of it - i'm sure he's worth it tho eh?


ellie/twiglet - lets hope the nasty sweeps do something for you!!


----------



## whitelilly

come on babies... come out!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Well Caitlyn is STILL inside me...how comfortable must she be? :shrug: 5 days overdue now :wacko:

Only a week till my induction now though :happydance: so at least I only have a week and a day really left of being pregnant.


----------



## wishingonastar

shelley and whitelilly they're gorgeous!

twiglet and elliebank (and the rest of you due) HURRY UP BABIES! we want you born in july if poss :happydance:


----------



## SJK

WL hes gorgeous , congrats xx


----------



## elley_baby248

Well am still waiting. I think the sweep i had yesterday whch was rather painful might of actually done something though cause i've had pain ever since i had it done yesterday so here's hoping he gets a move on but i think he's using squatters rights!

I don't even have an induction date. I have to go back to the midwife on Monday for another sweep then i think they "might" book my induction for later that week or the following so i'll be an august mum after all.


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh I got all excited then thinking you'd popped! Hope the sweep does something for you! Seems we all had painful ones yesterday! :hugs2:

I have my next one tomorrow at 1:30...needless to say I am not looking forward to it. If I end up having all 4 of my sweeps and still being induced on tuesday I shall be having words with my little Miss Caitlyn Rose! So beware lil miss ;)


----------



## shelleylu

Oh ElleyBaby Im sorry to hear that :(

Must be lonely and a bit crap here with not many left now. Sorry I cant get on here for more moral support - but theres not a lot of time in the day anymore|!

I know what you mean about the sweep though. Mine got things moving. I was having contractions but not painfully or regular enough. After the sweep it only took 2 days for them to progress and turn into the real thing. I really hope it moves things on for you sweetie xxx

Hope everyone else is well? Its such a busy time for everyone I know. I am AGONY atm. My stitches (from the op, not delivering) are horrific. I looked at the today and nearly cried. Its like a patchwork quilt. I cant believe how much the hospital messed up. I will try and get my birth story on here soon so you'll know what happened, but put it this way - Im seeking legal advise..

So to top it all off. I have piles, thrush from the antibiotics and sore stitches. Not the most comfortable downstairs I have to say!

Oh the joys of having babies eh! Come on the rest of you July babies - sort it out! xxxx


----------



## maybethistime

hi all

Good i missed loads on been feeling to go i have an infection in my section I only just finished my course for my uterus infection.

WL ya little one is gourgous 

Me and Aaliyah are doing fine bar she eats for england and never sleeps well every 2 hours and goes down for a bit last night was a nightmare was not settlig. Poor baby is contipated when she gets it out its such a relief for us both cos thats the only thing that upsets her at the min.

Come on july mummies pop pop pop :)


----------



## shelleylu

Ah poor you Maybe - you dont have the best luck either do you?!

Lilah is the same. She is eating u out of house and home! At her weigh in the other day, she'd gained! - Apparently this doesnt usually happen - they usually lose it!

I forgot to mention - So chuffed, Im back into my pre PG jeans already! Well last week. I weighed myself today and I am the same as before I fell. Still some to loose I should think too. I guess thats what hospital food for 5 days does to you!


----------



## Twiglet

Woah sounds like you ladies are not having a fun time! :hugs2: 

I'm consoling myself with the fact that I have 7 days left at the most...got a horrid back today...really hope this turns into something more painful :rofl:

MB: Aaliyah is gorgeous! Hope her constipation goes soon :hugs2:
Shelley: Congrats on being back in pre preg clothes! I cant wait to not be as limited in what I wear :blush:


----------



## geogem

aww girls, sorry to hear you are having a rough time of it! I am soo back to my normal self now and I am feeling really good!! 

pre - preg jeans are now too big!! yipee!! I am hoping I can lose a little bit more and get to my target weight!! I am going on Thursday to have my contraception implant put in then I will be able to have nookie again!! Its killing me!!


Can you belive Blake is 3 weeks old tomorrow!! its gone sooo fast already!! he's doing great too by the way!


----------



## Twiglet

Aww bless him! 

Well ladies, my induction starts this saturday at 10pm! Am so nervous for it but all day today I've been having irregular contractions as the MW puts it :( cant sleep through them, always hungry, took paracetemol which has done nothing and am just feeling so miserable :( 

Doesn't help that we're only allowed one birthing partner at my hospital cause of swine flu so my mum cant be there with me now :cry: I get an early discharge though so long as I dont end up with a C-Section so thats something I suppose.


----------



## geogem

Oh twiglet - what a shame your mum cant be there!! hooray for induction tho - caitlyn will be here before you know it!

Well ladies I seem to recall the other week we were sharing photo's of before and during pregnancy but I had not taken any!! well I forgot to tell you that whilst in labour at 5am I remembered and took some!! please note the time and that I was in labour so wasnt looking my best!! Also one of me dancing at my wedding (my pre - preg photo!!) so there was a bit of a difference!!
 



Attached Files:







wedding pictures 399.jpg
File size: 80.4 KB
Views: 1









Blake 007.jpg
File size: 80.1 KB
Views: 2









Blake 012.jpg
File size: 101.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## geogem

and just for good measure here are a couple more of my little guy!! I cant help but show him off - I am sooo proud!!
 



Attached Files:







Blake 078.jpg
File size: 81.6 KB
Views: 1









Blake 104.jpg
File size: 86.2 KB
Views: 1









Blake 005.jpg
File size: 89 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Elliebank

Elley Baby text me today at 5.29am -

*Just to let you know that my waters broke an hour ago! Contractions are no way near as painful as I thought tho lol*

I text her back asking if she was in hospital, she's just replied -

*Am on my way back there now & my God it really hurts!*

Good luck hon!!!

:growlmad: Twiglet is getting induced on Sat....I'm gonna be the last one :cry:

Gem - gorgeous pics hon!!!


----------



## Elliebank

I've lost my plug this morning & getting painful tighenings in my bump. Oh crap, I'm scared!!! They're not regular or anything yet & quite far apart. They're not that painful but I can tell as the pain intensifies it's gonna bloody hurt!


----------



## Twiglet

See you may be before me yet! :D I hope they decide to come together on the same day :lol: 

Gem he is lovely :D 

And yay for Elley! :happydance:


----------



## wishingonastar

go elliebank!!!


----------



## geogem

Yay for elley!! 

Oh and EB thats how I started - go for a walk!!! or get bouncing on a b - ball!!


----------



## Elliebank

Elley Baby has been sent home as contractions not long enough. Baby is still back to back which can mean it can be very long & painful. They've told her it could be hours or possibly days but if he's not out by tomorrow morning then they'll put her on a drip to speed things up.

Mine are coming quite often now (about 6mins apart) but I don't think they're strong or long enough yet. May ring hospital in a bit....


----------



## shelleylu

wooooo July babies are a coming!

Looks like things are starting to to move for everyone! Hopefully all the babies will be born by Sunday - that'd be great :) Lets hope things are nice and quick for everyone. Take my lead - 1hr established labour girls!!! Woohoo!

Hope everyone is doing ok with thier little ones? Its sooooo tough getting up in the night and constant washing and visitors - but sooooooo worth it! Of course all the lovely presents off everyone are a nice touch too! ;)

Im off to write my story if I have time before Lilah wakes up. 

Good luck everyone!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shelleylu

PS, Gem - your pics are lovely. He is such a cutie! Paul thought one of the pics was Lilah!!


----------



## elley_baby248

4 mins apart and lasting about 40-50 seconds so they are gettin longer hopefully wont be much longer now i've been going 12 hours already


----------



## Elliebank

:happydance: Glad they're getting longer chick!!! Mine still aren't quite regular & only lasting about 20/30 secs :-(


----------



## shelleylu

Ah you poor girls. It feels like a lifetime ago I was timing contractions! Must be crap being at the end of the month and seeing everyone go before you. 

I really really hope things are nice and quick for you xxxxxxx


----------



## elley_baby248

still have no idea if am dilated or not as no one has othered to check and i honestly dont know how muc more i can take am hardly gettin a break between them now


----------



## Twiglet

My MW is a cow! She told me contractions aren't contractions unless they're lasting more than 1 minute and taking my breath away! Well I looked in my notes from yesterday from the drop in clinic and in there the woman noted I am having a long early labour and am having irregular contractions! 

Am really losing my temper with these pains now :( roll on saturday when I can finally be induced! Stupid long early labours!


----------



## whitelilly

Aw girls... I feel your pain. My contractions were all in my back so i can't help although they were irregular right til the end! Sorry i haven't been on here much. Harris is keeping me busy plus my mum has my laptop til tomorrow. I am starting to feel a bit better but still weak. The sorest part of me tho are my nipples! OUCH! He is so worth it tho x x


----------



## Twiglet

Aww bless him! Glad your feeling good though :) 

I just keep telling myself it'll be over soon, although I did swear at Liam earlier and made him promise to remind me why I dont want another baby for a few years :lol:


----------



## wishingonastar

hey peeps, elliebank has had katie :yipee: 

Katie Mai born 30th july 9:51pm weighing 7lb 9oz

congrats elliebank on her safe arrival x x


----------



## maybethistime

Yay Ellie bank I was on line when she annoced it last night 4 in the morning lol, aaliyah is killing me lol iv only just felt wake enough to come on line and have a nosey lol, congrats to all thos who have become mummies and labour dust for those who are keeping them waiting trust me ladies its worth the wait..


Aaliyah is 9.11 she lost 4 oz in the first week and she has put it back on and then some in a week soo happy. BF is working a treat :)
SLEEP NOW hehe


----------



## maybethistime

https://i681.photobucket.com/albums/vv179/steffi_me/002_2.jpg

https://i681.photobucket.com/albums/vv179/steffi_me/001_1.jpg
cople pics aaliyah day old


----------



## shelleylu

Ah congrats Elliebank!!!

Come on the two of you left!!! 

Maybe - glad everything is good with you. Im shattered too, but keep on going.... My back is killing me pretty much all the time. MW said its to do with the hormones still relaxing the ligaments. My spine and cocyx are murder atm :(

Lilah has put weight on too! 7lb born, 7.1 when we left hosp, and shes put more on this week (mw took notes so dont know how much)- she doesnt stop feeding though. Times are begining to get more regular now which helps a bit. 

Trying to find a pretty dress for Lilah for OH's moms wedding in a couple of weeks. Keep your eyes open for any girls please!

xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

shelley - matalan, tescos and george have some pretty and non expensive outfits


----------



## geogem

Yay for EB - welcome to the world katie!!

as for contractions having to last longer than 1 min - that is crap!! when I gave birth my contractions were still only lasting about 40 seconds!! they were the same from the first pain til the last!!


----------



## maybethistime

im going shopping on friday i complely forgot my own birthday me DH wont give me money for it as he knows I will spend it on Aaliyah haha I cant help my self, just not about me ne more all about our little girl. that persil advert makes me cry lol what im i like I cant help my self i lay in bed me merv and i look over at the cot and i feel complete the family ive always wanted hehe :)


----------



## wishingonastar

twiglets starting to pop :happydance: had a mission with hospital accepting her contractions cos they're idiots but things have progressed now and hopefully caitlyn will arrive today :happydance:


----------



## shelleylu

Thanks Wishing :)

I already have a hundred dresses, but you know how it is, we always want more!

Chuffed about Twiglet poor girl. Hospitals are full of stupid people - it drives me mad it really does.... They should understand we know what is happening with our bodies!!

Talking of stupid hospitals.... I posted my birth story...

In other news its my birthday tomorrow! Not doing a lot as Im still quite weary, but think we'[re going out for lunch somewhere. Its my OH's bday, Lilahs, and mine within a couple of weeks of each other - EXPENSIVE!

Right Im off to greet more visitors... TTFN everyone. Big kisses to all those beautiful babies xxxx


----------



## wishingonastar

ha ha! after having problems with isabel storing wind it seems she's now at the other extreme and can't stop trumping! :rofl:


----------



## maybethistime

YAY for twig whop whop

WOS aaliyah cant stop doing it either cant help but laugh lol xx


----------



## wishingonastar

maybe - i saw your post on facebook :rofl:


----------



## maybethistime

right wat is ppl baby sleep patterns aaliyah keeps giving me sleep one night then bugger all the next lol, how many on here are due 2 pop how is elly bby ne one no


----------



## whitelilly

Congrats on baby EB :wohoo: and HOORAY for Twig! 

I finally have my laptop back and a few mins so am going to upload some pics of Harris on Facebook. 

I was at the docs today and have infectious mastitis in my left booby :( so am on antibios now and my poor nipple is cracked and infected! The joys of motherhood!

Other than that I am doing well... just haven't had a minute with all visitors and family around 24/7... anyoe else find this a bit overwhelming? xx


----------



## maybethistime

WL i did but first week i banned visitors lol i had a section so that was my excuess, but was crying like a bby in my first week it will pass tho. get some nipple cream works wonders its a tenner but i had cracked nipples and i used it for a few days and its gone wos wats it called again begins with L. u dont have 2 wash it off before bf either xx


----------



## wishingonastar

aww sorry you're suffering WL but it'll pass :hugs: i'm having issues with BFing, the latest being pains in sides of boobs which i suspect are blocked ducts :grr:

i've completely cut down on visitors now cos it won't kill em to wait til isabel's a few weeks older but it will affect our bond if i have them all come round now. i'm shattered enough as it is! maybe you need to be harder and field them off for a while?? :hugs:

twiglet has just text...she's had waters broken and epidural and is 8cm. she's gonna rest now before it kicks off!!


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh that ointment maybe mentioned is lansinoh...its ten squid to buy or you can get it free on prescription...its helping my poor nips!!!


----------



## whitelilly

hey! woo hoo for twig!!!

yeah i have that cream but it hasn't help as got infected- nipple all green and pussy! :(

i am shattered too but getting used to functioning on empty now!!! xx


----------



## wishingonastar

hey peeps got an update for you all...

elliebank remains in hospital as katie has jaundice but hopefully coming home today

AND......

twiglet had caitlyn rose at 10:32am today weighing 7lb 14oz

AND......

elley had her little boy weighing 8lb 12oz


----------



## maybethistime

AW sorry WL hope u get better soon, 

I didnt no i could get it on persrition :dohh: me dh said it was a sound investment lol cos i onlu used it for 2 days hahaha 

Yay ellybaby and twig welcomet o the world babies, ellybaby is called Ben if i remember rightly but down quote me on that my brain is a little fried, have we all poped in here now? sorry if i forgot ne one, xx


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls!

Wow at last we've all popped have we not?

Congratulations to the next additions anyway!!

Well its my birthday today and Im poorly :( Woke up with a bad throat and sore head and that horrid virusy feeling. Spent all morning in bed, and all afternooon on the sofa. Was meant to be out with my family for lunch bt had to call it off :(

Also, to top it off Im having dodgy bleeding again. I didnt post it the other day, but I ended up in hospital with weird bleeding. Things had started slowing down, turning darker and less messy. Then the other night after sitting at the PC, I stood up and a gush of red blood came out. It scared me to death! I called a MW at the hosp who said go down. After 5 hrs in a&e I saw a gynae who examined me and said it had stopped bleeding, it wasnt coming from my stitches and it was one fo those things. Its happened again a couple of times but not too bad. 

Then about an hr ago, I got up from the sofa, went into the kitchen and another big gush came. I have a pad on, but it bypassed that and ran all down my legs and all over the floor. I havent bled for 2 days, so it was expected, and now Im worried again. I dont remember bleeding like that with William? and the Doc said its normal? Anyone else having random bleeds???


----------



## wishingonastar

sorry to hearabout your random bleeds...i'm having them too! it seems like its slowing then gets heavier, seems like its darkening then gets redder! it's ridiculous! i also am getting occasional random stomach pains like really severe period pains

keeping eye on it and if it continues/worsens will get checked!

sorry your ill for your birthday :( absolute sods law!!!!


----------



## maybethistime

hi hun, my blood is more a brown red colour now but i think it would be different as i didnt have a natural birth, but my mw would ask if i lost ne clots then its something serious but i wouldnt quote me on that as she is a bit of a loon i miss me other one so much lol. 

hope u can enjoy the rest of ur birthday mines on friday and I have no idea wat to do for it lol. 

Hope everyones little ones are ok aaliyah is sleeping loads today she has a bit of a cold so seems to be feeding every 2 then going back down which is nice. 

Im gonna be doing it all by my self from 2mo mervs back at work and im bricking it lol not sure ill be able to do it. I ahve a friend who i met in hospital who says she might come over but have to wait and see wat happends xx


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies, not been on in a few days, Blake has been a little poorly! well not really poorly - just consitpated. hda to take him to the GP unit at A&E at 1am this morning!! It was our 1st wedding anniversary too and we couldnt do anything coz I wouldnt til I knew he was okay!! 

Well he has done 2 poops today so lets hope he is nearly sorted!! 

Congrats to our last three mommy's!! at last we have all popped!! 

seems a bit sad that it is all over and done with really!! anyone else kinda miss being pregnant? 

Shelley - sorry your ill for your birthday - hope you feel better soon!! 

I have officially stopped bleeding today!! yipee!!! I am sooo dying for some nookie!! 
would have been nice to get some yesterday on our anniversary but Blake had other thoughts anyway!!


----------



## maybethistime

Aww sorry to hear bout blake hun hope he gets better soon, 

Aaliyah has a cold been up all night with her but see seems better today :) 

get u with ur nookie gem I kinda want some 2 strange that lol we turned our spare room into our play room cant do it in room aaliyah is haha, weird how it was fine when i was preg with her hey lol. .

text eb to see if she is ok and her and katie are home they came home yesteray whop whop xx


----------



## nervouspains

Hey hun,

I was just wondering if anyone had heard from Honey?

xxx


----------



## maybethistime

no babe I have not heard any thing since she had her little boy roll on fri hehe


----------



## elley_baby248

Hey everyone hope you are all doing ok. 

Ben David Mitchell was born on 1st August 2009 at 10.54am weighing 8lb 12oz via C Section after 53 hours in labour with only paracetemol and gas and air and i'd do it all again tomorrow if i had to. 

I ended up having a blood tranfusion after losing a load during surgery and also because i had a spinal and not an epidural i had a reaction to that and my blood pressure halved gave me a killer headache they kicked chris out the way and sorted me out pumping me full of drugs to have an opposite effect against the spinal the only downside to that was that i started to feel things towards the end but it wasn't that bad. 

I finally came home lastnight at about 11pm after discharging myself when the consultant said he found it strange going ome straight after a blood transfusion well you all know me i'm to stubborn for my own good so i decided to go home anyway but luckily all the midwives agreed with me so i still have all their support. 

I will get some pics up later when i have got them on the computer as they are just on the phone atm. 

So after a nightmare week i'm home aching with a swollen arm from my canular and all the stuff pumped into me but i am so happy i don't care right now lol!


----------



## wishingonastar

aww elley welcome home and welcome Ben :)


----------



## Twiglet

Welcome back! :D congrats.

Have added my birth story to the birth announcement forum as Caitlyn is being good and is fast asleep :D


----------



## maybethistime

yay elly glad 2 see u are back, me reckons we should have a parenting buddy thred seeing as all our bumps are here :) aaliyah has just woke brb xx


----------



## wishingonastar

yeah that be good maybe...cos theres not loads of us follow this thread we can keep up easily...


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies, well I did it I finally got:sex:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know it sounds a bit tmi but it was sooo nice not having to manouver round a bump!! although I did ask the dreaded question afterwards!! And by all accounts it feels the same !! was scared he was gonna say it was like throwing a sausage through the channel tunnel!! 

anyway i'll shut up about the nookie, 

Blake doing a little better now - been to baby massage today and all he has done today is sleep!! worked a treat!! will definately go back next week!!


----------



## geogem

oh and obviously too enthralled in telling you about my nookie I forgot to say I got Blake weighed today and he weigh's 8lb 15oz thats 1lb and 3oz in 2 weeks!! little chunk!!


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah a parenting thread would be ace =] 

Caitlyn slept realy well again last night. Greedy Guzzler but she's lovely and worth all the pain :happydance: 

Stitches are healing nicely and I can finally walk again properly. Just gotta get up with more ease and have a BM and then I'm all back to normal :D

Back in my pre-pregnancy jeans already too!


----------



## wishingonastar

twiglet...its helping with my stitches to bathe them in mildly salty water daily, i also plop salt in the bath too

back in pre-preg clothes already?? it took me 2 weeks!


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls.

Wow Elley baby - you've been through the mill too!! congratulations on Ben sweetie - you must be so relieved its all over and you can get back to normal. I had a transfusion and they let me home the following day so I wouldnt worry about that too much. Did you react to it at all? I ended up wth half inch deep blisters all over my body when they put the second unit in - it was awful :(

Come on the big babies eh Gem! Blake obviously has a large apetite like Lilah - its all she does honestly! Getting into a nice pattern of feeding now though. Every 3.5hrs. Only up once in the night which i cant moan about.

Defo think a parentingthread is a good idea. As thread mommy I'll go and start one now eh? Was thinking it should go into the BnB Groups part? 

xxx


----------



## shelleylu

Gosh Im fast...

https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/170651-july-mommies-club-x.html#post2746584


----------



## godivalocks

geogem said:


> Hey ladies, well I did it I finally got:sex:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I know it sounds a bit tmi but it was sooo nice not having to manouver round a bump!! although I did ask the dreaded question afterwards!! And by all accounts it feels the same !! was scared he was gonna say it was like throwing a sausage through the channel tunnel!!
> 
> anyway i'll shut up about the nookie,
> 
> Blake doing a little better now - been to baby massage today and all he has done today is sleep!! worked a treat!! will definately go back next week!!

Yeah, but does it feel any different to you? 

I don't miss being pregnant, but I want my old body back :cry: .


----------



## geogem

godivalocks said:


> geogem said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, well I did it I finally got:sex:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I know it sounds a bit tmi but it was sooo nice not having to manouver round a bump!! although I did ask the dreaded question afterwards!! And by all accounts it feels the same !! was scared he was gonna say it was like throwing a sausage through the channel tunnel!!
> 
> anyway i'll shut up about the nookie,
> 
> Blake doing a little better now - been to baby massage today and all he has done today is sleep!! worked a treat!! will definately go back next week!!
> 
> Yeah, but does it feel any different to you?
> 
> I don't miss being pregnant, but I want my old body back :cry: .Click to expand...

no it doesnt actually!! was pretty nervous about that but all was good x


----------

